# Samsung monitors of 2016 introduced (Curved, High Resolution, Gaming, Flat and Business monitor.), help me understand 125% sRGB and quantum dot



## mtcn77

You will be able to set a brighter white primary, since the channels will extend further in their saturation spectrum. The saturation may be a problem in the form of oversaturation, though. Depends on the calibration profile. Good displays avoid it altogether, however they may lack extended spectrums, as a consequence.


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> You will be able to set a brighter white primary, since the channels will extend further in their saturation spectrum. The saturation may be a problem in the form of oversaturation, though. Depends on the calibration profile. Good displays avoid it altogether, however they may lack extended spectrums, as a consequence.


I see, is it more of a marketing gimmick than anything then?

Also is it possible to have a TN panel AND quantum dot technology at the same time?


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> I see, is it more of a marketing gimmick than anything then?
> 
> Also is it possible to have a TN panel AND quantum dot technology at the same time?


TN is alignment, QD's are the upgraded individual crystals moving in the matrix. It can provide better characteristics either in colour reproduction, or in response time(the second is my digression).
I like Samsung. Lots of settings, top quality.
The thing with TN, however, is that it wouldn't make a good glossy display(colours wouldn't compare next to IPS' stained glass like immersiveness). Just a consequence of TN versus IPS. TN is better for movies(I'm committing treason by saying this) and IPS for eye-strain, text reading.
You will need an optical lens cleaner set for this very reason: matte reflection-inhibitor coatings are very hard to prevent scratches and stains from the coating without the necessary microfiber cloth & distilled cleaner duo. You can see that even the demonstration unit showcases this phenomenon. It's definitely good for preserving contrast in day-time ambient lighting conditions(as much as I love the tablet, I never take on direct sunlight with it). You will need to maintain the screen with its specific toolset regularly, nonetheless.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Looks like the CF791 will be my next monitor.


----------



## Avant Garde

This CFG70 looks promising but I'm not so sure about that curve on a 27'' screen. When they're gonna be available?


----------



## HalongPort

Samsung C24FG70 (Google Translator)

Reveal at Gamescom this week, release probably around mid october.
VA-Panel, 144 Hz, 1 ms, 1080p, FreeSync, 449€

IMO a little bit too expensive for a 1080p monitor, but it's VA and has fancy quantum dot technology.


----------



## Avant Garde

OMG another


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*1080p*



monitor.................................................................


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> OMG another
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *1080p*
> 
> 
> 
> monitor.................................................................


It will be followed by their 3440x1440 100 Hz VA Freesync monitor with a R1500 mm curve, which they announced will be released Q4 of 2016.


----------



## Malinkadink

Thats really not a terrible display for anyone looking at 24" monitors. Price will most likely be $399 USD here. Still would rather pay another $100 and get an MG279Q which would destroy that monitor in all but black levels. That's not to say black levels aren't important, but honestly with LCDs blacks will always be abysmal compared to something like OLED. VA does a decent job at giving LCDs nice blacks, but the pixel response of VAs is atrocious compared to a fast TN or IPS. For the love of god someone please introduce some OLED monitors that aren't five grand, or vaporware.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Thats really not a terrible display for anyone looking at 24" monitors. Price will most likely be $399 USD here. Still would rather pay another $100 and get an MG279Q which would destroy that monitor in all but black levels. That's not to say black levels aren't important, but honestly with LCDs blacks will always be abysmal compared to something like OLED. VA does a decent job at giving LCDs nice blacks, but the pixel response of VAs is atrocious compared to a fast TN or IPS. For the love of god someone please introduce some OLED monitors that aren't five grand, or vaporware.


Response times on the 34E790C weren't as bad as the average AUO AMVA+. Considering that rated response times, despite not being accurate, are SOMEWHAT proportional to measured response times, considering Samsung rated it at 1ms, i have a very strong belief that this will be a very fast VA monitor. And it might just be the first worthy successor of the FG2421.

Here's hoping the 21:9 1440p VA that comes next will have commensurate response times.


----------



## Sedolf

The S34E790C had very good response times for a VA..
There was merely some fringing on certain dark colored edges, no long trails or anything like that.

http://www.sweclockers.com/test/20515-samsung-s34e790c-valvd-med-va-panel/4#content


----------



## ToTheSun!

A video showing the monitor:


----------



## boredgunner

No G-SYNC/ULMB monitors I take it? I'll check out the video when I get home. But G-SYNC is a requirement for me.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> No G-SYNC/ULMB monitors I take it? I'll check out the video when I get home. But G-SYNC is a requirement for me.


You'd have to look at Lenovo for that.


----------



## Sedolf

The C27FG70 has G-Sync, it is like the Lenovo but with 125% sRGB. Contrary to what was said in the original video, the 27'' is also FreeSync now.
The 24'' has Freesync and in the OP video the Menu shows a Low motion blur mode.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedolf*
> 
> The C27FG70 has G-Sync, it is like the Lenovo but with 125% sRGB.
> The 24'' has Freesync and in the OP video the Menu shows a Low motion blur mode.


Both are 1080p though right? Ugh, I want 2560 x 1440 at least and even that wouldn't be a huge upgrade for me.


----------



## xg4m3

What is SVA panel? Is it closer to TN or IPS (PLS)?
Since they said it will be 144Hz with 1ms response time i'm curious how can it have 178°/178° viewing angles


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> What is SVA panel? Is it closer to TN or IPS (PLS)?
> Since they said it will be 144Hz with 1ms response time i'm curious how can it have 178°/178° viewing angles


SVA is a VA type panel developed by Samsung. Viewing angles are better than TN and worse than IPS. Considering it's heavily curved, my best guess is that viewing angles won't be a problem if you're sitting in an ideal position.

Technically speaking, it won't have 1 ms response times "like TN does", but they mention "1 ms" because it's pretty fast and it will have built-in strobing, which will help the monitor achieve CRT-like motion clarity.


----------



## xg4m3

So that means it has the same viewing angles as standard VA panels or?
I'm asking since i have VA panel and viewing angles are not any worse than on my IPS i have at the job.

Thanks btw for explaining it


----------



## Leopardi

"The VA panel also has minimized light leakage, so that darker scenes appear more uniform in low-light environments."

I hope this means good QC for BLB.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> So that means it has the same viewing angles as standard VA panels or?
> I'm asking since i have VA panel and viewing angles are not any worse than on my IPS i have at the job.


Well, not every VA panel is exactly the same. If you want a rough estimate of how the viewing angles will be on the big 1440p 100 Hz model, you can look at the S34E790C.

Prad:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












PCMonitors:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> _So that means it has the same viewing angles as standard VA panels or?_
> I'm asking since i have VA panel and viewing angles are not any worse than on my IPS i have at the job.
> 
> Thanks btw for explaining it


Better angles.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> "The VA panel also has minimized light leakage, so that darker scenes appear more uniform in low-light environments."
> 
> I hope this means good QC for BLB.


Previous Samsung PVA's with wide viewing cone adaptations(patterned) had less gamma shift issues, much like BLB, but more contrast loss when viewed head on(black crush). They look better at a tilt; however contrast shift still occurs which is like either of those two.
[TFT Central - Panel Technologies]


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> "The VA panel also has minimized light leakage, so that darker scenes appear more uniform in low-light environments."
> 
> I hope this means good QC for BLB.


BLB will be less of an issue than with the 144 Hz IPS monitors I'm sure, since the QC is just so low for the latter. But someone really needs to release a high refresh rate SVA/SPVA VRR monitor with full array backlighting, that way we can really be at ease with BLB issues.

I'd be interested to see how full array local dimming would look on a 27" VA monitor with as many dimming zones as Sony's latest high end TVs (or whatever has the most now); due to the smaller size I wonder if the cons of local dimming won't materialize much with that many dimming zones? Because that could be potentially awesome (> 20,000:1 zone contrast ratio I believe) especially when matched with HDR technology.


----------



## gene-z

Anyone actually believe 1ms on the C24FG70? They must have made a breakthrough with a new panel, because the ghosting has always been really bad on VA panels. This might be the best all-around gaming monitor if it's true.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Anyone actually believe 1ms on the C24FG70? They must have made a breakthrough with a new panel, because the ghosting has always been really bad on VA panels. This might be the best all-around gaming monitor if it's true.


Ghosting hasn't always been bad or even existent on all VA panels, it is very unfortunate that many people blindly make this assumption. Also, manufacturer's quoted response time means next to nothing. If anything it is representative of the absolute minimum response time with maximum overdrive. It can hit somewhere around 1ms perhaps... with severe inverse ghosting due to excess overdrive. Several VA panels already have a minimum response time of under 3ms.

Samsung's own S34E790C, and many of their TVs show absolutely no ghosting and have response times just as good as fast 60 Hz IPS panels. This is why I'm quite confident that for all entertainment purposes, VA is potentially outright superior to IPS and TN. Problem is the best VA panels are mostly exclusive to TVs, and none of those top tier VA panels are paired with the technologies us gamers want (120 Hz refresh rate or more, variable refresh rate, blur reduction). Samsung is looking to change that soon, but only in 1080p and 21:9 and without blur reduction still.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Ghosting hasn't always been bad or even existent on all VA panels, it is very unfortunate that many people blindly make this assumption. Also, manufacturer's quoted response time means next to nothing. If anything it is representative of the absolute minimum response time with maximum overdrive. It can hit somewhere around 1ms perhaps... with severe inverse ghosting due to excess overdrive. Several VA panels already have a minimum response time of under 3ms.
> 
> Samsung's own S34E790C, and many of their TVs show absolutely no ghosting and have response times just as good as fast 60 Hz IPS panels. This is why I'm quite confident that for all entertainment purposes, VA is potentially outright superior to IPS and TN. Problem is the best VA panels are mostly exclusive to TVs, and none of those top tier VA panels are paired with the technologies us gamers want (120 Hz refresh rate or more, variable refresh rate, blur reduction). Samsung is looking to change that soon, but only in 1080p and 21:9 and without blur reduction still.




VA was overdrive unfriendly for the longest of times. It still doesn't overdrive with the same luminance shift, like the rest of LCD types, with a weak white inversion only. Blacks still cloud the panel.
Strobing is a very important asset to the technology, for this reason that its overdrive is weak compared to TN and IPS those of which you can overdrive and invert the colours as much as you want. Asus even has 5 different trace settings.
Luminance is very uniform across the screen and the weak overdrive becomes an asset since all colors - except white and black - have slow but true luminance transitions. Turn off the overdrive and the display is strobe-friendly even for the shortest of exposure intervals because overdrive doesn't alter the image, creating bright and weak spots. Like a good old CRT.
Besides, there is a big innovation here since no PVA was paired with backlight strobing before. These are a new breath of life to Samsung's PVA line.


----------



## Falkentyne

Going to email Samsung (good luck) to ask what their strobe backlight capabilities are and if it can do 60hz strobing.


----------



## xg4m3

Only thing i dont like about it is curved display. But If the colors are good and all that i might consider buying it.

Edit: Btw, seems like Acer also released something similar, XZ271: http://www.acer.com/ac/en/GB/content/model/UM.HX1EE.019
It's 27" 1080p, but also the VA panel.


----------



## Ickz

Very depressing that the only Gsync version is a 27 1080p. Ugh. I'm starting to wish I went with AMD. At least I'd actually have a variety of monitors to choose from.


----------



## HalongPort

It seems to me, that there won't be any GSync verisons at all.
Samsung's officials stated that both monitors are FreeSync only at Gamescom and IFA.

https://pcmonitors.info/samsung/samsung-c24fg70-144hz-curved-va-monitor-with-freesync/


----------



## Sedolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> 
> 
> VA was overdrive unfriendly for the longest of times. It still doesn't overdrive with the same luminance shift, like the rest of LCD types, with a weak white inversion only. Blacks still cloud the panel.
> Strobing is a very important asset to the technology, for this reason that its overdrive is weak compared to TN and IPS those of which you can overdrive and invert the colours as much as you want. Asus even has 5 different trace settings.
> Luminance is very uniform across the screen and the weak overdrive becomes an asset since all colors - except white and black - have slow but true luminance transitions. Turn off the overdrive and the display is strobe-friendly even for the shortest of exposure intervals because overdrive doesn't alter the image, creating bright and weak spots. Like a good old CRT.
> Besides, there is a big innovation here since no PVA was paired with backlight strobing before. These are a new breath of life to Samsung's PVA line.


Strobing on the Samsung higher end TVs has been there for years and it is very good, so hopefully it will be as well on the Monitors.


sauce

There's very little crosstalk and due to massive backlight brightness there is no issue with dimming.
The TV takes only a max 60hz input and I believe the frame interpolation and strobing modes add massive input lag on these so obviously the implementation will be different on monitors.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedolf*
> 
> Strobing on the Samsung higher end TVs has been there for years and it is very good, so hopefully it will be as well on the Monitors.
> 
> 
> sauce
> 
> There's very little crosstalk and due to massive backlight brightness there is no issue with dimming.
> The TV takes only a max 60hz input and I believe the frame interpolation and strobing modes add massive input lag on these so obviously the implementation will be different on monitors.


I thought strobing reduced input lag. I haven't seen any Samsung blur reducing TVs, as of yet. That is new to me.


----------



## Sedolf

Because they take a 60hz input, then interpolate 60 additional frames, output [email protected] and strobe on top of that. That calculating of new frames is what adds 100+ ms of input lag.
These option are greyed out in Game and PC modes, which have the low input lag. The KS series Samsung TV also cannot output [email protected] and of course also no real [email protected]
There are some Sony TVs that can single-strobe at 60hz without interpolation and without adding more input lag but the image gets very dim and flickery then.
Strobing doesn't decrease input lag afaik, at best it has no effect on it, on monitors like the Eizo FG2421 Turbo 240 mode it even adds a little bit of input lag.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> Very depressing that the only Gsync version is a 27 1080p. Ugh. I'm starting to wish I went with AMD. At least I'd actually have a variety of monitors to choose from.


There will be AU Optronics based 3440 x 1440 144 Hz (or higher) AMVA+ monitors. Samsung will probably be better though.


----------



## quovadis123

So samsung and LG are strictly Freesync?
IPS has bad light bleed as well as other reported problems (flickering).
Pretty much impossible nowadays to find a gaming+productivity monitor, that is better than our older TN @ 144hz.?
4k is impossible to drive at 60 fps, unless you have a titan pascal.

Maybe I should consider myself lucky owning 3 x ASUS VG278HE that I purchased in 2013?
I'm itching to buy something better than my TN panels, but really am stuck.

Keep in mind I have two older titans (first gen), which sort of suck now.


----------



## xg4m3

I know that feel








Those Samsung monitors would be potentialy perfect if not for curved displays. I don't want that for graphics work, but i will definitely try the 24" one when it hits the local stores here.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> So samsung and LG are strictly Freesync?


Looks like it. And i'm glad that's the case. We need open standards, but, more importantly, we need brands who can make them work, instead of the nonsense Asus and Acer did.

I trust the future of VRR will be almost as bright as HDR in the hands of LG and Samsung, and Nvidia will be cornered by the market into supporting Adaptive Sync.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Looks like it. And i'm glad that's the case. We need open standards, but, more importantly, we need brands who can make them work, instead of the nonsense Asus and Acer did.
> 
> I trust the future of VRR will be almost as bright as HDR in the hands of LG and Samsung, and Nvidia will be cornered by the market into supporting Adaptive Sync.


I really want an open standard hardware implementation of variable refresh rate. The benefits of G-SYNC over FreeSync seem desirable to me.


----------



## RJA1

In one of the Wasabi Mango monitor reviews, it was mentioned that nvidia drivers could be hacked to recognize that 4K monitor as a mobile gsync display in order to take advantage of it's freesync. The range on that one can be extended to 33fps.


----------



## quovadis123

LOL!!
i'm 60, certainly not going to start hacking Nvidia drivers at my old age!!


----------



## zanardi




----------



## HalongPort

This Samsung seems like a fine monitor, but I'm still concerned with the curvature and this freaking stupid stand which takes a lot of space ...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalongPort*
> 
> This Samsung seems like a fine monitor, but I'm still concerned with the curvature and this freaking stupid stand which takes a lot of space ...


1080p is the reason I don't care at all about it. Not sure what Samsung was thinking, how many PC gamers in the market for $500 monitors want 1080p? With the 1440p takeover in that price range and 4k, not to mention PS4 Pro and it's upscaled 4k?

Then there's the curve, which I agree with. They need to make a flat panel 1440p or 4k version of this.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HalongPort*
> 
> This Samsung seems like a fine monitor, but I'm still concerned with the curvature and this freaking stupid stand which takes a lot of space ...
> 
> 
> 
> 1080p is the reason I don't care at all about it. Not sure what Samsung was thinking, how many PC gamers in the market for $500 monitors want 1080p? With the 1440p takeover in that price range and 4k, not to mention PS4 Pro and it's upscaled 4k?
> 
> Then there's the curve, which I agree with. They need to make a flat panel 1440p or 4k version of this.
Click to expand...

I disagree. This monitor, short of being 1440p+, is the best all rounder. Good contrast, good color space, 144 Hz strobing, good curve. It's a prelude for good 4K 120/144 Hz. There's HFR OLED next year, but those will be very expensive.


----------



## Xeby

Although its a pretty small thing, what is looking like it will prevent me from buying the 24" is no VESA mount. I guess there could be one under the existing stand attachment, but it doesn't look like it. No way I'm buying a monitor without a VESA mount. Hopefully someone else uses a similar panel to make a different monitor.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> I disagree. This monitor, short of being 1440p+, is the best all rounder. Good contrast, good color space, 144 Hz strobing, good curve. It's a prelude for good 4K 120/144 Hz. There's HFR OLED next year, but those will be very expensive.


I'd actually be somewhat worried about the 125% sRGB oversaturating games. Also it's a shame Samsung is only using 3000:1 panels when they have 4500:1 TVs for around $600.


----------



## Falkentyne

I'll tell you this.

If I find out from anyone that these Samsung VA(?) monitors can do blur reduction (single strobed) from 60hz-120hz in 1 hz or custom refresh rate increments, and the crosstalk doesn't cover half the screen, I may buy one.

Or will it explode on me if I do?


----------



## xg4m3

I will try it out most probably. It's coming out soon (around same time as XG2703 in EU). If i like, i'll leave it, if not, i'll return it.


----------



## Falkentyne

And if it explodes in your face?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I'll tell you this.
> 
> If I find out from anyone that these Samsung VA(?) monitors can do blur reduction (single strobed) from 60hz-120hz in 1 hz or custom refresh rate increments, and the crosstalk doesn't cover half the screen, I may buy one.
> 
> Or will it explode on me if I do?


lol. Also I don't see how you can tolerate single strobing below 100 Hz. Even 100 Hz ULMB with any strobe length gives me headaches. I think 85 Hz will kill me within 30 minutes.


----------



## xg4m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> And if it explodes in your face?


Then i wont worry about which monitor to get since i wont have my eyes to see them anyway


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> lol. Also I don't see how you can tolerate single strobing below 100 Hz. Even 100 Hz ULMB with any strobe length gives me headaches. I think 85 Hz will kill me within 30 minutes.


I grew up on CRT's so I can handle quite a bit. Masterotaku (alexsama) can handle 50hz strobing. Don't believe me? I'll make him post here!









BTW you guys REALLY should try ULMB+Gsync at the same time on your Dell TN's...


----------



## masterotaku

Yes, I can handle 50Hz strobing or even a bit lower (although I'm almost never in the case of needing to use it). I played the The Evil Within demo that way almost 2 years ago, at 51Hz (instead of 50Hz for crosstalk reasons).

Dark games are more tolerable than bright ones, obviously.

In my case, I start not noticing the flickering at 75-80Hz or so.


----------



## Falkentyne

Weren't "SuperVGA" CRT monitors back in 1992 advertised as "Flicker free" at 72hz?


----------



## Leopardi

Is there any info on the availability, will these even release this month?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> OMG another
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *1080p*
> 
> 
> 
> monitor.................................................................


I really enjoy the idea of having a banging 1080p gaming monitor sitting next to my main 1440p gaming screen ... one could argue that you could prolong the life of your video cards by another year, maybe two, simply be resolving to game on the 1080p screen should the 1440p screen become too hard to push (100+FPS is my minimum) with certain, soon to be released titles ...

If the 1080p screen is really good, has G Sync, etc.? I honestly don't mind downshifting to 1080p from 1440p ... but, no game is requiring that of me yet and my dual 980's are still fine for *everything* at 1440p. But hey, instead of dropping nearly $900 to $2400 on either a single or dual new GPUS? I think I'd be just as happy investing a mere $500 bucks or so in a nice 1080p screen ... and just switch over to it when/if the 1440p becomes a problem for my rig...

4K isn't even *slightly* interesting to me until I can consistently push 100+FPS in every title ... so yeah, I'm down with 1080p as a possible complimentary option to my 1440p screen and should I now want to upgrade my gPUS for another year or more...

Takes all sorts...


----------



## aliquis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Is there any info on the availability, will these even release this month?


The official press statements during IFA announced a global release for the cfg70 at mid oktober and for the cf791 at dezember.

I don't think there will be any additional announcements concerning their release date. You can already preorder both monitors in eurpean webshops, though none have any in stock as of yet.


----------



## xg4m3

C24FG70 review in chinese:
http://www.gamersky.com/hardware/201609/814710.shtml


----------



## HalongPort

From the official AMD FreeSync site:
Quote:


> Samsung CFG70-27 27" VA 1920x1080 70-144Hz via DisplayPort; 62-119Hz via HDMI


Atleast it does seem to be confirmed, that LFC is working ...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalongPort*
> 
> From the official AMD FreeSync site:
> Atleast it does seem to be confirmed, that LFC is working ...


Hope it works flawlessly because that's terrible.

TFTCentral said the Acer equivalent which they're reviewing has decent response times. Can't wait to see more. Still, no ULMB is a deal breaker.


----------



## Sedolf

If the range is 70-144Hz with LFC then once it hits 69fps it goes back up to 138Hz, no?

It shouldn't make any difference on a sample-and-hold display whether a frame is displayed for 14.5ms, or two identical frames are held for 7.25ms each


----------



## aliquis

In theory LFC should perform very similar i agree. As far as i know LFC is handled by an algorithm, i think the question will be how smooth the transitions are handled, is it in any way visually noticeable when you drop out of the freesync range into LFC and back from below into freesync range again, framerates at 60-70 fps are really common, if the transitions are not smooth it could spell a problem for freesync on this model.

Would be interesting to hear from anyone that has actually tested LFC on a freesync monitor.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> In theory LFC should perform very similar i agree. As far as i know LFC is handled by an algorithm, i think the question will be how smooth the transitions are handled, is it in any way visually noticeable when you drop out of the freesync range into LFC and back from below into freesync range again, framerates at 60-70 fps are really common, if the transitions are not smooth it could spell a problem for freesync on this model.
> 
> Would be interesting to hear from anyone that has actually tested LFC on a freesync monitor.


Yeah I'm curious as well. For what it's worth (and it's not much since one is hardware implemented and one isn't), over the past few days I've been playing a game that has allowed me to test this on G-SYNC, since my FPS was dropping below 30 FPS. I didn't detect any abnormalities that I can attribute to the refresh rate doubling and dropping back down.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Hope it works flawlessly because that's terrible.
> 
> TFTCentral said the Acer equivalent which they're reviewing has decent response times. Can't wait to see more. Still, no ULMB is a deal breaker.


Don't these monitors support blur reduction? (impulsive scanning?)
http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=2987
Quote:


> Fast and Smooth Game Play
> 
> The CFG70 is the first curved monitor on the market that provides a 1ms Moving Picture Response Time (MPRT)-the response time that can be recognized by the naked eye-thanks to Samsung's advanced impulsive scanning technology. This technology synchronizes the LED backlight with the actual image frame, which nearly eliminates motion blur across the entire screen.


https://news.samsung.com/global/the-cfg70-curved-gaming-monitor-an-experience-thats-ahead-of-the-game


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Don't these monitors support blur reduction? (impulsive scanning?)
> http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=2987
> https://news.samsung.com/global/the-cfg70-curved-gaming-monitor-an-experience-thats-ahead-of-the-game


Yeah I was referring specifically to the Acer version. It has no blur reduction according to TFTCentral. No quantum dot or 125% sRGB either, although 125% sRGB doesn't sound like something I'd want to use (won't that just oversaturate games and lose out on color accuracy?)


----------



## Sedolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah I was referring specifically to the Acer version. It has no blur reduction according to TFTCentral. No quantum dot or 125% sRGB either, although 125% sRGB doesn't sound like something I'd want to use (won't that just oversaturate games and lose out on color accuracy?)


It should come with an sRGB emulation mode, but it is unknown how accurate it's going to be (often these modes restrict the gamut too much and end up undercovering the colour space)


----------



## mtcn77

I kind of think a wider colorspace will hold up better visible gamut in highly reflective lighting.
Quote:


> Color Gamuts and Ambient Light
> One very important point that applies to all displays is the Color Gamut that you actually see on-screen is reduced by any existing ambient light falling on the screen. Since very few users watch their displays in absolute darkness (0 lux) the visible Color Gamut that is actually seen is noticeably less than 100 percent.


[Source]


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> I kind of think a wider colorspace will hold up better visible gamut in highly reflective lighting.
> [Source]


I never considered that. I do however game in a room with no lights turned on (and very little light coming from outside it) with only bias lighting. I don't think my ambient light causes me to lose out on 25%. Like Sedolf said we'll have to see if it has an sRGB mode and how good it is.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I never considered that. I do however game in a room with no lights turned on (and very little light coming from outside it) with only bias lighting. I don't think my ambient light causes me to lose out on 25%. Like Sedolf said we'll have to see if it has an sRGB mode and how good it is.


These are quantum dot, so you don't lose saturation since all emitted colour is single wavelength band in these. Traditional LCD crystals diffract a multitude of wavelengths that are individually much lower in amplitude, so are cancelled by ambient light, but these maintain their colours much higher until the white point. They work like lasers.
Quote:


> When content is being produced, colors that are outside of the content's Color Gamut move automatically to the closest available color and no longer exist and cannot be recovered later by using a larger Color Gamut. So the highly saturated colors outside of the Color Gamut are still reproduced but with lower color saturation.


Quote:


> Extra Wide Color Gamuts: There is, however, a very important major advantage for displays with extra Wide Color Gamuts much greater than 100 percent because Ambient Light washes out the on-screen image colors - and displays are almost never watched in absolute darkness. So with real-time Color Management that accurately adjusts the Color Gamut to values greater than 100 percent based on the current measured level of Ambient Light can then compensate for the reduction in color saturation, and produce accurate on-screen colors in Ambient Light, which we will discuss below.


Quote:


> Very Bright Low Reflectance High Ambient Light Displays
> The screens on all displays are mirrors that reflect light from everything that is illuminated anywhere in front of them, including lamps, ceiling lights, windows, direct and indirect indoor and outdoor sunlight, which washes out the on-screen colors, degrades image contrast, and interferes with seeing the on-screen images.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> . IPS' stained glass like immersiveness). .


I have never heard a better description of what a good IPS screen looks like.


----------



## quovadis123

These monitors sound mouth watering, except they do not use Gsync.
Who in the hell has an AMD card? They suck.
Maybe 0.001% of all gamers


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> These monitors sound mouth watering, except they do not use Gsync.
> Who in the hell has an AMD card? They suck.
> Maybe *0.001%* of all gamers


You don't need G-Sync to use them.


----------



## NightAntilli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> These monitors sound mouth watering, except they do not use Gsync.
> Who in the hell has an AMD card? They suck.
> Maybe 0.001% of all gamers


If you want them with G-sync, be prepared to pay at least $200 on top.


----------



## quovadis123

No Samsung, Lg or Benq comes with Gsync.
Only Acer and Asus come with Gsync. And the latter is a panel lottery. This is why I am drawn to Samsung. I would like to use Freesync, but AMD cards are very weak compared to GTX 1080 and titan.


----------



## NightAntilli

Well, nVidia is free to support FreeSync. Even Intel supports it. Guess you'll be unable to use it until nVidia swallows their pride and go along with FreeSync and drop G-sync. Don't count on it for now though.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> No Samsung, Lg or Benq comes with Gsync.
> Only Acer and Asus come with Gsync. And the latter is a panel lottery. This is why I am drawn to Samsung. I would like to use Freesync, but AMD cards are very weak compared to GTX 1080 and titan.


LG is #1, Samsung #2... Why would they be subservient to Nvidia?


----------



## quovadis123

Samsung does not really make gaming screens. These are their first attempts


----------



## quovadis123

When do these monitors come out?


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> Samsung does not really make gaming screens. These are their first attempts


You know Samsung launched the first 120Hz monitor, 2233RZ, 7 years prior to now.


----------



## xg4m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> When do these monitors come out?


Here in EU 24" version should be out in few days, 13th i think.
27" is coming later if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## quovadis123

No I did not.
The only monitor I owned from Samsung was a 30", but it had 5 ms refresh rates, and was relatively unplayable. Great for productivity though.
I know very little about their other panels. I do a lot of photography work, and game about 20% of my time.
I have my eye out for the Acer 32" 4k monitor, but am also interested in the new samsung line.


----------



## quovadis123

I am waiting for the 34"


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> No Samsung, Lg or Benq comes with Gsync.
> Only Acer and Asus come with Gsync. And the latter is a panel lottery. This is why I am drawn to Samsung. I would like to use Freesync, but AMD cards are very weak compared to GTX 1080 and titan.


In a couple of months AMD is releasing their new flagships, I'm keeping my eye on them to replace my GTX 980, to unlock this monitor's capabilities fully later on. In the meantime, the 144Hz and awesome VA panel will be good enough upgrade from my 75Hz IPS.


----------



## aliquis

I am also kind of glad that these models are going for below the announced MSRP, which are rather high, in europe .

They announced that the 34" cf791 would have an MSRP of 1300€ for Europe ,but you can already preorder it at reputable shops for as low as 1000€, still no bargain but quite the considerable difference to the MSRP.

The 24" cfg70 had a MSRP of 450€ and can now be preordered for 400€ at amazon, which i feel is a bit more reasonable considering it is only a 24" fhd monitor after all.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> C24FG70 review in chinese:
> http://www.gamersky.com/hardware/201609/814710.shtml


Damn, the blacks look deeper than the bezel:


----------



## Hunched

I really hope this gets into some Canadian retailers this month, it's already on Amazon.com and B&H US for $400 Preorder.
I've held off playing some games for a couple months so I can experience them on the C24FG70, this is the biggest upgrade I can make from anything I currently own in my setup.

Plus all the big games are releasing this October and November, I'd like to have it in time.


----------



## quovadis123

There are none in the USA.
I want to buy the 34"
whee did you see them?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> There are none in the USA.
> I want to buy the 34"
> whee did you see them?


...I just said the C24FG70 is on Amazon and B&H in the US and probably more. I don't know about the 34"


----------



## quovadis123

Buy the 34" and then....wait for a semi decent amd card to come out.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> Buy the 34" and then....wait for a semi decent amd card to come out.


I don't even know what 34" monitor you're talking about. I don't want a 34" monitor.
I want a 144hz+ 1080p monitor that's no bigger than 24", and I have a 1070 why are we suddenly discussing graphics cards?


----------



## quovadis123

The samsung CF791 IS 34"
the other two are TN panels.
Do you really want TN panels?
We are discussing graphic cards because Acer Asus and Dell gaming monitors use Gsync (Nvidia),
And Samsung LG and Ben Q use Freesync (AMD).

Today you can buy a 1080 pascal or Titan GTX which are Gsync video cards, but AMD has nothing comparable to these cards yet.

Hence the discussion, and frustration.

Much easier to buy a house or a car than a monitor.


----------



## HalongPort

Get your facts right before you start trolling.
All three Samsung monitors are VA ones and pls stop making this an AMD vs Nvidia war thread.


----------



## quovadis123

Yes indeed, I stand corrected,
they are all 3 VA panels. I think only the 34" has free sync though?
Hence the need of a good AMD card as opposed to Geforce.


----------



## quovadis123

Stand corrected once again.
They all 3 have Free sync.

https://www.cnet.com/products/samsung-cf791/preview/


----------



## MistaSparkul

I'm well aware that the majority of people even in 2016 are still using or maybe just prefer 1080p. I just wish the 24 inch one was 1440p.....


----------



## quovadis123

Ah!
I see what was throwing me off, the 27" and the 23.5" are only 1920x1080.
I knew there was something that was off.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Can't wait to test this out and see if it's the one. Hopefully it ships soon!









In the last 4 weeks I've reviewed...

Acer XB271HU 1440p - IPS
Asus MG279Q 1440p - IPS
Benq XL2730Z 1440p - TN
Benq XL2720Z 1080p - TN
Benq XL2430T 1080p - TN
LG 24GM77-B 1080p - TN

OG monitor: Samsung S27A750D 1080p - TN
OG monitor: Sony GDM-F520 - CRT


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> Can't wait to test this out and see if it's the one. Hopefully it ships soon!


Nice.
Let us know how it is, it should be the best 144hz+ VA monitor to date, helps that there aren't many and most of them so far are terrible.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> I am waiting for the 34"


Curved panels may distort the image. I should have said it first, but you being a pro would know about this, I guess?


----------



## rasucady

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Damn, the blacks look deeper than the bezel:


the bezel black is not really so black in the first place


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rasucady*
> 
> the bezel black is not really so black in the first place


Glossy black bezels suck I'm glad they at least didn't go with that.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> Can't wait to test this out and see if it's the one. Hopefully it ships soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the last 4 weeks I've reviewed...
> 
> Acer XB271HU 1440p - IPS
> Asus MG279Q 1440p - IPS
> Benq XL2730Z 1440p - TN
> Benq XL2720Z 1080p - TN
> Benq XL2430T 1080p - TN
> LG 24GM77-B 1080p - TN
> 
> OG monitor: Samsung S27A750D 1080p - TN
> OG monitor: Sony GDM-F520 - CRT


Very interested in hearing your results. I wonder how that Samsung will compare to the Eizo Foris FG2421. Based on TFTCentral's twitter, the Samsung ought to have better response times. I ordered a recertified FG2421 myself since it was so cheap, thanks to whoever it was that brought it up here on OCN. If I find myself able to tolerate 1080p + downsampling/supersampling again (for the benefits of VA), I may try one of these Samsungs next year for comparison's sake.


----------



## Malinkadink

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1281417-REG/samsung_c34f791_curved_im_219_format.html

Thats the 34", B&H has the 24" and 27" for preorder as well. I'm debating whether i want to splurge on the 34" or get the 24". The 27" is out of the question because of pixel density, but if it was 1440p it would be the one i'd definitely go for assuming it still had 144hz. Currently on a 144hz TN so i know going to the 34" will be a bit of a downgrade in smoothness, but 100hz is still so much better than 60hz and i was pretty happy with a 100hz 1440p crossover so i could definitely cope.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1281417-REG/samsung_c34f791_curved_im_219_format.html
> 
> Thats the 34", B&H has the 24" and 27" for preorder as well. I'm debating whether i want to splurge on the 34" or get the 24". The 27" is out of the question because of pixel density, but if it was 1440p it would be the one i'd definitely go for assuming it still had 144hz. Currently on a 144hz TN so i know going to the 34" will be a bit of a downgrade in smoothness, but 100hz is still so much better than 60hz and i was pretty happy with a 100hz 1440p crossover so i could definitely cope.


Very nice! I was going to buy it straight away but I'm loving my S2417DG so much atm I'll just wait for reviews on the CF791 before biting, hopefully it has no deal breaking problems.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Very nice! I was going to buy it straight away but I'm loving my S2417DG so much atm I'll just wait for reviews on the CF791 before biting, hopefully it has no deal breaking problems.


I too have the S24, but that contrast is so hard to resist. I'm debating pre-ordering one, but I have a feeling the response times are going to be far off what they claim.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> I too have the S24, but that contrast is so hard to resist. I'm debating pre-ordering one, but I have a feeling the response times are going to be far off what they claim.


Yeah image quality on the Dell is meh, but I didn't buy it with image quality being first in mind. I've just been very pleased with it's overall performance as a gaming monitor and glad to be free of IPS glow that I'm no longer dying for an upgrade as much as I was before.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> I too have the S24, but that contrast is so hard to resist. I'm debating pre-ordering one, but I have a feeling the response times are going to be far off what they claim.


The 34" will definitely have higher response times than the 144hz ones, and its also not really being marketed towards gaming. The 144hz ones are though and they're saying 1ms which in itself is strange because that only is ever really marketed when talking about a TN. Now i doubt they've found some sort of miracle workaround to make VA as fast as TN, but i willing to bet they figured out a way to make it a whole lot better than what we're used to. Its a give and take scenario, in this case you may be giving up lightning fast response times to just fast response times, but you're also getting a huge amount of contrast in return that will dramatically increase the IQ.

These monitors are also packing quantum dot which gives you a richer fuller color space, something people are overlooking i think with these monitors.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> If I find myself able to tolerate 1080p + downsampling/supersampling again (for the benefits of VA), I may try one of these Samsungs next year for comparison's sake.


After seeing Doom's Vulkan's 8x TSSAA and GTA V's TXAA (and, now, BF1's TAA), my "tolerance" for lower resolutions rose significantly.

Which is why i'm definitely buying the 24'' model. It's of no consequence if 4K 144 Hz VA monitors arrive next year because this one would just go to 2nd monitor duty at such point.

I mean, this monitor's proposition is excellent at its price, resolution being its minor fault; but that can be "remedied" somewhat, while bad viewing angles or glow can't. Then again, LG's new 144 Hz IPS monitors should also fix glow with the curvature, but then there's the grayish blacks.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> After seeing Doom's Vulkan's 8x TSSAA and GTA V's TXAA (and, now, BF1's TAA), my "tolerance" for lower resolutions rose significantly.
> 
> Which is why i'm definitely buying the 24'' model. It's of no consequence if 4K 144 Hz VA monitors arrive next year because this one would just go to 2nd monitor duty at such point.
> 
> I mean, this monitor's proposition is excellent at its price, resolution being its minor fault; but that can be "remedied" somewhat, while bad viewing angles or glow can't. Then again, LG's new 144 Hz IPS monitors should also fix glow with the curvature, but then there's the grayish blacks.


Doesn't A-TW polarizer filter fix both? Once again, I will voice my comment that IPS is the preference of choice for text work and thus it should be a flat screen under all circumstances.


----------



## Sedolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> The 34" will definitely have higher response times than the 144hz ones, and its also not really being marketed towards gaming. The 144hz ones are though and they're saying 1ms which in itself is strange because that only is ever really marketed when talking about a TN. Now i doubt they've found some sort of miracle workaround to make VA as fast as TN, but i willing to bet they figured out a way to make it a whole lot better than what we're used to. Its a give and take scenario, in this case you may be giving up lightning fast response times to just fast response times, but you're also getting a huge amount of contrast in return that will dramatically increase the IQ.


The 1ms spec is due to the optional impulse scanning (strobing). 1ms MPRT, Motion Picture Response Time i.e. how sharp it will be in motion, not the pixel response times.
The GtG is not advertised but it is probably 4ms like most other VA panels. And these specs are always to be taken with a grain of salt anyway.


----------



## Fluffyman

I can't wait to see a test on the 34" model.

Right now I'm on the Dell U2515H, according to TFT Central it has a G2G average of 8.2ms and an input lag of 13.7ms.

Could Samsung reach these values with the 34" model or should I better not get my hopes too high? I will be all over this thing if it offers similar response times to my Dell U2515H but I don't want to pay 1000€+ to get a slower panel. Don't want to try my luck in the WQHD/IPS/144Hz panel lottery either.

When could the first reviews with measured response times surface?

Ultra wide + VA + 100hz + decent resolution + huge curve + decent response times..make it happen Samsung!


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> The 34" will definitely have higher response times than the 144hz ones, *and its also not really being marketed towards gaming*. The 144hz ones are though and they're saying 1ms which in itself is strange because that only is ever really marketed when talking about a TN. Now i doubt they've found some sort of miracle workaround to make VA as fast as TN, but i willing to bet they figured out a way to make it a whole lot better than what we're used to. Its a give and take scenario, in this case you may be giving up lightning fast response times to just fast response times, but you're also getting a huge amount of contrast in return that will dramatically increase the IQ.
> 
> These monitors are also packing quantum dot which gives you a richer fuller color space, something people are overlooking i think with these monitors.


lol wut?

The 34" is clearly being marketed for gaming. Why would anybody want a 100hz if not for gaming? Specially considering they already have an outstanding 60hz 34" VA in the market.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedolf*
> 
> The 1ms spec is due to the optional impulse scanning (strobing). 1ms MPRT, Motion Picture Response Time i.e. how sharp it will be in motion, not the pixel response times.
> The GtG is not advertised but it is probably 4ms like most other VA panels. And these specs are always to be taken with a grain of salt anyway.


Raw response time is not that important, actually. What matters is that the response times are uniform and well below the required time to make the 144hz happen.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> I can't wait to see a test on the 34" model.
> 
> Right now I'm on the Dell U2515H, according to TFT Central it has a G2G average of 8.2ms and an input lag of 13.7ms.
> 
> Could Samsung reach these values with the 34" model or should I better not get my hopes too high? I will be all over this thing if it offers similar response times to my Dell U2515H but I don't want to pay 1000€+ to get a slower panel. Don't want to try my luck in the WQHD/IPS/144Hz panel lottery either.
> 
> When could the first reviews with measured response times surface?
> 
> Ultra wide + VA + 100hz + decent resolution + huge curve + decent response times..make it happen Samsung!


Reviews? Mmm lets see. The 24" is being released this month and we still have no review... and the 34" is being released in december. So... at least 2 months, I'd say.

I'm also looking at the 34" with interest (specially considering I already own a 21:9 monitor, and 24" would be rather small), but I want a good unit and will settle for a smaller one if needed. And the 24" seems to be REALLY good.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> After seeing Doom's Vulkan's 8x TSSAA and GTA V's TXAA (and, now, BF1's TAA), my "tolerance" for lower resolutions rose significantly.
> 
> Which is why i'm definitely buying the 24'' model. It's of no consequence if 4K 144 Hz VA monitors arrive next year because this one would just go to 2nd monitor duty at such point.
> 
> I mean, this monitor's proposition is excellent at its price, resolution being its minor fault; but that can be "remedied" somewhat, while bad viewing angles or glow can't. Then again, LG's new 144 Hz IPS monitors should also fix glow with the curvature, but then there's the grayish blacks.


I play mostly old games which have SSAA compatibility anyway, but the problem lies in newer games that aren't as nice as DOOM and GTA V and have terrible AA. GeDoSaTo will have to be my savior there.


----------



## gene-z

Found this on YouTube:






Pretty sure it's the 24" model in this thread beating out a BenQ 1MS display and I think some type of ViewSonic 4MS IPS? Looks like it's beating out the BenQ in regards to trailing/ghosting.


----------



## boredgunner

Are they using blur reduction?


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Are they using blur reduction?


Camera detects BenQ's PWM at an angle.


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Found this on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it's the 24" model in this thread beating out a BenQ 1MS display and I think some type of ViewSonic 4MS IPS? Looks like it's beating out the BenQ in regards to trailing/ghosting.


That's insane!
If the 34" is anything close to that I can die happy...if not I'm gonna pick the 24" one and still be happy enough.

But idk what to think of it, can a VA panel really have less ghosting than a TN? Sure it did in the video but idk, just sounds too good to be true.


----------



## Sedolf

Well it's a Samsung video, so not really objective. They probably enabled the impulsive scanning for this test.
I don't believe the 34'' is gonna have the blur reduction, but at 100Hz it should still be possible, maybe Samsung finds time to implement it before launch.

Btw. the leftmost monitor is a BenQ XL2430Z, the rightmost is a Lenovo Y27 (which lacks blur reduction afaik and was set to highest OD)


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedolf*
> 
> Well it's a Samsung video, so not really objective. They probably enabled the impulsive scanning for this test.
> I don't believe the 34'' is gonna have the blur reduction, but at 100Hz it should still be possible, maybe Samsung finds time to implement it before launch.
> 
> Btw. the leftmost monitor is a BenQ XL2430Z, the rightmost is a Lenovo Y27 (which lacks blur reduction afaik and was set to highest OD)


The BenQ is pretty accurate and looks like the default. Was exactly the same type of blueish ghosting I had on my XL2411Z. You can see here also:


----------



## Sedolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> The BenQ is pretty accurate and looks like the default. Was exactly the same type of blueish ghosting I had on my XL2411Z. You can see here also:


Yeah the Samsung must have a really good implementation of the strobing, and hopefully a well balanced overdrive as well.
Hope there will be an in-depth review or some detailed user impressions soon.


----------



## Falkentyne

There's a difference between overdrive and too MUCH overdrive.
A normal VA panel can NOT outperform a TN panel in RESPONSIVENESS overall, meaning the TN panel will ALWAYS Be faster.
However a VA panel can have perfect overdrive, except on some black scenes, if you set the overdrive to a proper level. But then you will have slow response.

The overdrive on the Benq is set to an atrocious value. That's why the Benq has 3.2ms of *TOTAL* input lag (ignoring vsync frame time), coming from adding Signal processing lag and pixel response time.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/benq_xl2720z.htm

Look at the bottom of the lag chart.

But to achieve this, you pay the price in INVERSE GHOSTING.

This is how the xl2720z looks at 144hz at default, blur reduction is disabled.



If you were seeing black text on a grey background (not white) you would see the spectral color on the benq screen, that you saw in the video that looked bad.

Here is how the XL2720Z CAN LOOK (blur reduction is *DISABLED*)
Just requires two toggles to activate this which is actually a bug exploit. 144hz MBR=off



If this were used in that test, everyone would be saying "Benq benq benq".


----------



## MistaSparkul

The monitor looks good but let's not forget this video was from Samsung themselves so obviously they wouldn't put anything up that shows their monitor being worst. Let's just wait for some proper reviews.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> That's insane!
> If the 34" is anything close to that I can die happy...if not I'm gonna pick the 24" one and still be happy enough.
> 
> But idk what to think of it, can a VA panel really have less ghosting than a TN? Sure it did in the video but idk, just sounds too good to be true.


Take a look:

For instance in this chart, Eizo 2421 which is VA has no reverse tracing, despite Dell 2716 IPS panel that is on the orange tier. The other panels which have unmitigated reverse traces are the TNs.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Found this on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it's the 24" model in this thread beating out a BenQ 1MS display and I think some type of ViewSonic 4MS IPS? Looks like it's beating out the BenQ in regards to trailing/ghosting.


Damn that looks promising. I really hope Samsung delivers.
It's nice to see someone focusing on improving the worst part of VA panels, since AUO and all their partners couldn't be making things worse if they tried.
Acer, BenQ and the like have just been running VA into the ground.

There hasn't been a high refresh rate VA panel good with blur since the Eizo FG2421 (Sharp panel)
Its only taken about 4 years for anything else to come even relatively close...


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Take a look:
> 
> For instance in this chart, Eizo 2421 which is VA has no reverse tracing, despite Dell 2716 IPS panel that is on the orange tier. The other panels which have unmitigated reverse traces are the TNs.


Thats really solid. And the Eizo is already a couple years on the market I think, lets see how much further Samsung managed to push VA in that time.
Just saw a IPS vs VA comparison again, man I just want these awesome blacks for movies.

Can't wait for the review of the 24", that should be a first hint.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> Thats really solid. And the Eizo is already a couple years on the market I think, lets see how much further Samsung managed to push VA in that time.
> Just saw a IPS vs VA comparison again, man I just want these awesome blacks for movies.
> 
> Can't wait for the review of the 24", that should be a first hint.


And the FG2421 still has the usual very high response times in very dark pixel transitions (TFTCentral recorded 44ms peak). These Samsungs don't seem to have that problem (or if they do it's not nearly as bad), and high end TVs not only from Samsung but others don't have that problem.

Samsung will be developing a 31.5" 2560 x 1440 144 Hz VA panel in the future (source), and AU Optronics is doing the same. Too bad I'd have to choose AUO for the G-SYNC, since my game selection leaves me stuck with NVIDIA.

That high contrast and deep blacks is great for games too. I'll never forget how my XB270HU ruined SOMA for me, the low contrast and extreme glow was made so evident.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> And the FG2421 still has the usual very high response times in very dark pixel transitions (TFTCentral recorded 44ms peak). These Samsungs don't seem to have that problem (or if they do it's not nearly as bad), and high end TVs not only from Samsung but others don't have that problem.
> 
> Samsung will be developing a 31.5" 2560 x 1440 144 Hz VA panel in the future (source), and AU Optronics is doing the same. Too bad I'd have to choose AUO for the G-SYNC, since my game selection leaves me stuck with NVIDIA.
> 
> That high contrast and deep blacks is great for games too. *I'll never forget how my XB270HU ruined SOMA for me, the low contrast and extreme glow was made so evident.*


My XB270HU was just as annoying for me when playing any game that had day/night cycles like Witcher 3, Fallout 4, MGS5. I had to resort to using the in game time fast forwarding to avoid any night cycles entirely since the glow was just so damn distracting. For games that had dark scenes that could not be skipped like Rise of the Tomb Raider it was just painful to play through those. And I don't even think my unit had extremely bad glow, it was on the minimal/average side compared to what other users have showed on their displays. TN panel "viewing angle problems" are far, far less intrusive to my gaming experience. The viewing angles on my S2417DG are probably even better than my old VG248QE.


----------



## Fluffyman

I hate AUO for the crappy quality they keep on delivering with their IPS panels, I will try to stay away from the crap they produce. And I also dislike Asus and Acer because they keep on forwarding this crappy quality to customers instead of demanding higher quality from AUO.

Hell I would just pick the 34" Samsung and buy a cheap 144hz TN for fps games if the positioning wasn't problem.


----------



## Malinkadink

It looks like they were definitely using the strobing on the samsung with how clear it looked, and there was virtually no ghosting to speak off from the video.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> And the FG2421 still has the usual very high response times in very dark pixel transitions (TFTCentral recorded 44ms peak). These Samsungs don't seem to have that problem (or if they do it's not nearly as bad), and high end TVs not only from Samsung but others don't have that problem.
> 
> Samsung will be developing a 31.5" 2560 x 1440 144 Hz VA panel in the future (source), and AU Optronics is doing the same. Too bad I'd have to choose AUO for the G-SYNC, since my game selection leaves me stuck with NVIDIA.
> 
> That high contrast and deep blacks is great for games too. I'll never forget how my XB270HU ruined SOMA for me, the low contrast and extreme glow was made so evident.


Samsung is likely going to be announcing a single-link dual-Eyefinity display set with _'invisibly-thin-bezels'_ soon:
Quote:


> Samsung are also investing in the ultra-wide space with a *29" mega*-wide *32:9* aspect ratio panel offering *3840 x* 1080 resolution and 144Hz refresh rate (LSM290DP01) which should be in production already.


I still anticipate for 1ms MPRT than VRR.


----------



## Malinkadink

Being doing some research into 21:9 and as much as i want the 34" it pains me to see how little support 21:9 still gets which makes me hesistant to invest in it. I know theres a community out there that works on implementing 21:9 support into games that don't full support the aspect ratio if at all, but i really cringe at having to configure unsupported games to work.

Then there are games like Overwatch that have 21:9 support but not only does it not increase your FOV, but they punish you by chopping off some vertical space compared to people using 16:9. "Oh its a competitive advantage", no its not. I will never play as well on a larger 34" 21:9 monitor regardless of its refresh rate than i would on a small 24" 144hz monitor. To just gimp 21:9 owners like that is disrespectful. Guess that sort of mentality also thinks pitting people with 60hz displays against 144hz displays is totally fair


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> And the FG2421 still has the usual very high response times in very dark pixel transitions (TFTCentral recorded 44ms peak). These Samsungs don't seem to have that problem (or if they do it's not nearly as bad), and high end TVs not only from Samsung but others don't have that problem.
> 
> Samsung will be developing a 31.5" 2560 x 1440 144 Hz VA panel in the future (source), and AU Optronics is doing the same. Too bad I'd have to choose AUO for the G-SYNC, since my game selection leaves me stuck with NVIDIA.
> 
> That high contrast and deep blacks is great for games too. I'll never forget how my XB270HU ruined SOMA for me, the low contrast and extreme glow was made so evident.


It looks like Q4/2016 and 2017 in general will be very good years for VA monitors. Lets see how long I can wait until retiring my LG 29EA93 because those awful greys are getting on my nerves... specially for movies.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Being doing some research into 21:9 and as much as i want the 34" it pains me to see how little support 21:9 still gets which makes me hesistant to invest in it. I know theres a community out there that works on implementing 21:9 support into games that don't full support the aspect ratio if at all, but i really cringe at having to configure unsupported games to work.
> 
> Then there are games like Overwatch that have 21:9 support but not only does it not increase your FOV, but they punish you by chopping off some vertical space compared to people using 16:9. "Oh its a competitive advantage", no its not. I will never play as well on a larger 34" 21:9 monitor regardless of its refresh rate than i would on a small 24" 144hz monitor. To just gimp 21:9 owners like that is disrespectful. Guess that sort of mentality also thinks pitting people with 60hz displays against 144hz displays is totally fair


To be honest, 21:9 support is probably as good as it will ever be. Yes, there are instances that it doesn't work, to put it bluntly. Xcom 2 can't be played in 21:9 because many things appear out of view, stretched or worse. Even The Witcher 3's cutscenes appear in 16:9 (meaning black bars top and bottom) and Dota 2 will appear stretched in 21:9 (meaning that it is rendering in 16:9 then stretching). But all in all, I know that I will miss it if I go back. Yes you will be angry when you find that you have to play on 16:9 for some games... but for movies and FPS... it is simply miles better. And for productivity too.

TL;DR 21:9 support is very good. There are exceptions, but it is good.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> There's a difference between overdrive and too MUCH overdrive.
> A normal VA panel can NOT outperform a TN panel in RESPONSIVENESS overall, meaning the TN panel will ALWAYS Be faster.
> However a VA panel can have perfect overdrive, except on some black scenes, if you set the overdrive to a proper level. But then you will have slow response.
> 
> The overdrive on the Benq is set to an atrocious value. That's why the Benq has 3.2ms of *TOTAL* input lag (ignoring vsync frame time), coming from adding Signal processing lag and pixel response time.
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/benq_xl2720z.htm
> 
> Look at the bottom of the lag chart.
> 
> But to achieve this, you pay the price in INVERSE GHOSTING.
> 
> This is how the xl2720z looks at 144hz at default, blur reduction is disabled.
> 
> If you were seeing black text on a grey background (not white) you would see the spectral color on the benq screen, that you saw in the video that looked bad.
> 
> Here is how the XL2720Z CAN LOOK (blur reduction is *DISABLED*)
> Just requires two toggles to activate this which is actually a bug exploit. 144hz MBR=off
> 
> If this were used in that test, everyone would be saying "Benq benq benq".


That only works on the 27" model. The 24" BenQ models only see a very small difference from the tweaks and glitches and all suffer from that blue ghosting. Nobody want to be bothered enabling VT tweaks, service menu tweaks, and then having to manually glitch the overdrive settings every time you go in/out of windowed mode or launch a new game. And BenQ clearly doesn't care to fix it.


----------



## Sedolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Samsung are also investing in the ultra-wide space with a 29" mega-wide 32:9 aspect ratio panel offering 3840 x 1080 resolution and 144Hz refresh rate (LSM290DP01) which should be in production already.


29'' would be tiny, unless you stack two on top of each other, these could only be used as public info displays in train cars or something like that.
They're also supposed to be making 49'' inch version though, then it should be like having two ~24'' 16:9 displays merged together.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedolf*
> 
> 29'' would be tiny, unless you stack two on top of each other, these could only be used as public info displays in train cars or something like that.
> They're also supposed to be making 49'' inch version though, then it should be like having two ~24'' 16:9 displays merged together.


I count <20cm across the vertical axis which is really squinty for any display. The horizontal - 71 cm - is also not that big considering even my 16:9 is 51 cm.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> To be honest, 21:9 support is probably as good as it will ever be. Yes, there are instances that it doesn't work, to put it bluntly. Xcom 2 can't be played in 21:9 because many things appear out of view, stretched or worse. Even The Witcher 3's cutscenes appear in 16:9 (meaning black bars top and bottom) and Dota 2 will appear stretched in 21:9 (meaning that it is rendering in 16:9 then stretching). But all in all, I know that I will miss it if I go back. Yes you will be angry when you find that you have to play on 16:9 for some games... but for movies and FPS... it is simply miles better. And for productivity too.
> 
> TL;DR 21:9 support is very good. There are exceptions, but it is good.


And when support is bad/not there, you can switch to 2560 x 1440 with black bars on the sides right?


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> And when support is bad/not there, you can switch to 2560 x 1440 with black bars on the sides right?


Sure, you go to 16:9... though you lose a ton of screen real-state. But hey, losing space is better than having stuff deformed.


----------



## Votkrath

I'm a bit late to the party but why does Samsung brag about one of those monitors being the most curved monitor on the market? Just make an U shaped 78" monitor and surround you with it. Jeez.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> And when support is bad/not there, you can switch to 2560 x 1440 with black bars on the sides right?


For a 34" yes 2560x1440 would be equal to a 27" 1440p display which is the highest res you can use with a 3440x1440 monitor to get 16:9 and not scale anything improperly.


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> For a 34" yes 2560x1440 would be equal to a 27" 1440p display which is the highest res you can use with a 3440x1440 monitor to get 16:9 and not scale anything improperly.


That's exactly the reason why I can't understand anyone worrying about 21:9 support. Even in the worst case scenario you are getting what you would have gotten anyways (most decide between 34" 21:9 and 27" 16:9). Having this in mind made the 21:9 format a no brainer for me, the panel just has to deliver enough performance.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> That's exactly the reason why I can't understand anyone worrying about 21:9 support. Even in the worst case scenario you are getting what you would have gotten anyways (most decide between 34" 21:9 and 27" 16:9). Having this in mind made the 21:9 format a no brainer for me, the panel just has to deliver enough performance.


Yeah, my only real concern is size. I'll see if I can fit a 35" monitor on my new desk. Even if I dislike 21:9 I'd still like to get one of the upcoming 3440 x 1440 high refresh rate G-SYNC/ULMB monitors (AU Optronics based) and switch it to 16:9 with black bars. Better than my low contrast IPS glow or the tiny low resolution FG2421 I'm getting in a few days.


----------



## xg4m3

Seems like some shops in EU will have C24FG70 available in 2-3 days. Nice Nice


----------



## LunaTiC123

Amazon.de has it for 403 euros instead of the msrp 449 which is pretty nice, I kinda want one but probably gonna wait for the tftcentral review to see the real response times, still VA 3000:1 and 144hz that's pretty nice if doesn't have very high response times in some pixel transitions like the fg2412 did.

Too many god damn horror games (normal games too...) were ruined cus of the damn backlight bleed and ****ty contrast ratio


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah, my only real concern is size. I'll see if I can fit a 35" monitor on my new desk. Even if I dislike 21:9 I'd still like to get one of the upcoming 3440 x 1440 high refresh rate G-SYNC/ULMB monitors (AU Optronics based) and switch it to 16:9 with black bars. Better than my low contrast IPS glow or the tiny low resolution FG2421 I'm getting in a few days.


LG has these fantastic 16+5 split screen modes.


----------



## Kalimera

Correct me if i am wrong, but Lenovo has already released a 27'' monitor with the curved Samsung 144Hz VA panel, they even have a G-Sync version.

There are some reviews for this in Amazon, but they are not particularly helpful.

https://www.amazon.com/Lenovo-Y27g-Razer-27-Inch-LED-Lit/dp/B01FXDVZF2/ref=sr_1_2?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1476189522&sr=1-2&keywords=lenovo%2By27f&th=1


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalimera*
> 
> Correct me if i am wrong, but Lenovo has already released a 27'' monitor with the curved Samsung 144Hz VA panel, they even have a G-Sync version.
> 
> There are some reviews for this in Amazon, but they are not particularly helpful.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Lenovo-Y27g-Razer-27-Inch-LED-Lit/dp/B01FXDVZF2/ref=sr_1_2?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1476189522&sr=1-2&keywords=lenovo%2By27f&th=1


Does it strobe?


----------



## Kalimera

No idea.

Here is a Youtube video with a short comparison of the Lenovo Y27g (G-Sync version) with the Foris FG2421. Too much clouding unfortunately in the Lenovo, maybe the Samsung versions will be better for those interested in VA.


----------



## mtcn77

I don't want to manipulate, but there is no way it uses the same panel. Even Samsung's own 27" is not VA.
Quote:


> Samsung CFG70 (Full Designation TBC - 27″ FHD, 144Hz TN)


[Source]


----------



## aliquis

Your source is not correct.

Of course the c27fg70 uses a PVA (samsung VA Panel) too (they clearly stated it during gamescon, IFA and in all their pressreleases).

Tftcentral already tweeted that the new acer z271 uses the same panel as the c27fg70, in all likelihood the one in the Lenovo Y27g is the same too (however it remains to be confirmed as of yet).

It seems many monitor manufacturers are now releasing new models with these samsung PVA Panels.
AOC also announced a few new VA monitors that are scheduled for release in the next two months, one of them a curved VA 3.440 × 1.440 with gsync, it could use the same panel as the samsung cf791.


----------



## Kalimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> I don't want to manipulate, but there is no way it uses the same panel. Even Samsung's own 27" is not VA.
> [Source]


The soon-to-be released 27'' Samsung is VA too, but it's Freesync only. Easy assumption that it is the same panel as the Lenovo.

https://pcmonitors.info/samsung/samsung-c24fg70-144hz-curved-va-monitor-with-freesync/


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> AOC also announced a few new VA monitors that are scheduled for release in the next two months.


Anything good? I think that includes the AUO based 3440 x 1440 144 Hz monitors.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> It seems many monitor manufacturers are now releasing new models with these samsung PVA Panels.


Even monitor manufacturers are hyped! Thing's about to get good!


----------



## aliquis

The AOC AG352UCG may look interesting. It features a curved VA 3.440 × 1.440 Panel with 100hz and G-sync and the announced MSRP in europe is "only" 900€, sounds almost like a bargain if you compare it to similar offers.


----------



## handot

http://rhyshan.com/480
This guy is doing some test with the C24FG70(he said it's better than his benq xl2420t)


----------



## aliquis

I watched these videos, thank you for posting them. What i find curious is that you can see him browsing through the OSD on the c24fg70 several times, but there is no ULMB or low Blur option or whatever they may call it.

It seems to be completly missing from this model, maybe he is using an early review sample or am i missing something ?


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> I watched these videos, thank you for posting them. What i find curious is that you can see him browsing through the OSD on the c24fg70 several times, but there is no ULMB or low Blur option or whatever they may call it.
> 
> It seems to be completly missing from this model, maybe he is using an early review sample or am i missing something ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> Your source is not correct.
> 
> Of course the c27fg70 uses a PVA (samsung VA Panel) too (they clearly stated it during gamescon, IFA and in all their pressreleases).
> 
> Tftcentral already tweeted that the new acer z271 uses the same panel as the c27fg70, in all likelihood the one in the Lenovo Y27g is the same too (however it remains to be confirmed as of yet).
> 
> It seems many monitor manufacturers are now releasing new models with these samsung PVA Panels.
> AOC also announced a few new VA monitors that are scheduled for release in the next two months, one of them a curved VA 3.440 × 1.440 with gsync, it could use the same panel as the samsung cf791.


It is called "Low Motion Blur".

There is no mention that Curved Series is the same as Gaming Series, since there are also Flat Series that don't come with VA Panels and "Advanced Display Technology".


Yet, C27FG70's panel type is specified as "VA" on its page.[Source]


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> I watched these videos, thank you for posting them. What i find curious is that you can see him browsing through the OSD on the c24fg70 several times, but there is no ULMB or low Blur option or whatever they may call it.
> 
> It seems to be completly missing from this model, maybe he is using an early review sample or am i missing something ?


Judging by the one comment on the video, the "fastest" mode automatically enables strobing.

Also, it seems to introduce a sizable amount of overshoot, which is unfortunate. Guess we'll have to wait for TFTC to get more details.


----------



## aliquis

Good point, he uploaded another video where you can see that the screen starts to flicker a bit after he switches the response time from standard to faster.




Maybe both faster and fastest enable what samsung promotes as impulsive scanning (ulmb).

Also, i just thought of something. Someone posted a link from the official AMD freesync site, the samsung cfg70 model is listed there with a freesync range of 70-144Hz with displayport.

*Just speculation*, but what if this impulsive scanning works with variable refresh (with freesync enabled) and they decided on the lowest sync range of 70hz on purpose because, if you use freesync and ulmb, the monitor hz can get very low if the fps are low and this would introduce obvious flicker, but if the monitor starts to framedouble (LFC) at 70h,z you would have 140hz strobing again (it would possibly introduce some other issues but arguably still better then low hz flicker).


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> That's exactly the reason why I can't understand anyone worrying about 21:9 support. Even in the worst case scenario you are getting what you would have gotten anyways (most decide between 34" 21:9 and 27" 16:9). Having this in mind made the 21:9 format a no brainer for me, the panel just has to deliver enough performance.


Yeah, but you lose a lot of real-state. You can play @ 16:9 on a 21:9, sure thing. But it is far from ideal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah, my only real concern is size. I'll see if I can fit a 35" monitor on my new desk. Even if I dislike 21:9 I'd still like to get one of the upcoming 3440 x 1440 high refresh rate G-SYNC/ULMB monitors (AU Optronics based) and switch it to 16:9 with black bars. Better than my low contrast IPS glow or the tiny low resolution FG2421 I'm getting in a few days.


Why do you get all the goodies? I would get a FG2421 If I could, but they aren't available in Europe. At least not the re-certified, cheap units. I want one!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaTiC123*
> 
> Amazon.de has it for 403 euros instead of the msrp 449 which is pretty nice, I kinda want one but probably gonna wait for the tftcentral review to see the real response times, still VA 3000:1 and 144hz that's pretty nice if doesn't have very high response times in some pixel transitions like the fg2412 did.
> 
> Too many god damn horror games (normal games too...) were ruined cus of the damn backlight bleed and ****ty contrast ratio


Indeed. And the more you notice it, the more it bother you and so on. It is a circle.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> I watched these videos, thank you for posting them. What i find curious is that you can see him browsing through the OSD on the c24fg70 several times, but there is no ULMB or low Blur option or whatever they may call it.
> 
> It seems to be completly missing from this model, maybe he is using an early review sample or am i missing something ?


The fastest gaming modes include strobing. Anytime he touches something on the OSD he is switching the gaming mode on and off. If you look carefully you can see the screen flicker when the game mode is on, due to strobing.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> *Just speculation*, but what if this impulsive scanning works with variable refresh (with freesync enabled) and they decided on the lowest sync range of 70hz on purpose because, if you use freesync and ulmb, the monitor hz can get very low if the fps are low and this would introduce obvious flicker, but if the monitor starts to framedouble (LFC) at 70h,z you would have 140hz strobing again (it would possibly introduce some other issues but arguably still better then low hz flicker).


I hope that's the case but don't expect it to be. Plus I think many would prefer double strobing to take over below 100 Hz. 85 Hz ULMB for example scrambles my brain, and flicker aside the crosstalk is awful to the point where strobing is harmful to motion clarity, although double strobing wouldn't help with that.

An interesting implementation would be VRR + strobing automatically enabled above 100 Hz.


----------



## Falkentyne

Double strobing looks worse than no blur reduction at all.

Have you guys actually SEEN double strobing?


----------



## aliquis

No, but i think in theory it should look like ghosting right ?


----------



## quovadis123

Could someone hit me up when you see these for sale in the USA? Every day I wait impatiently for that 34"


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Double strobing looks worse than no blur reduction at all.
> 
> Have you guys actually SEEN double strobing?


Nope but I hear it has lots of crosstalk. I'll see it on Thursday. Single strobe 85 Hz on a fast IPS looks worse than no strobing too, and single strobe 100 Hz is about equal to 100 Hz/100 FPS with no strobing in my opinion (the crosstalk there is no better or worse than the motion blur without it). I like my second idea in my previous post.


----------



## aliquis

I am not following you at all. Lets put the flicker issue at low hz aside.

ULMB reduces the persistance, instead of showing a frame for the full refresh period as is usual for LCD hold displays, it only shows it for a short time. Therefor decreasing the perceived motion blur caused by the eyemovment (it can also hide the pixel transitions if properly implemented).

Without ULMB, the lower the refresh rate, the longer a refresh period and the persistance, therefor the more benefit you can get from ULMB.

At 60hz ULMB can remove much more of the blur (up to about 15ms) than at 144hz where the frames get only shown for about 7ms where it will only remove about 6ms of perceived blur.

Why do you argue that the higher the refresh the better ULMB, shouldn't it be exactly the opposite?

Or are you arguing that because at low refresh rates the motion blur is masking many imperfections (frame pacing issues, judder etc) that get visible by enabling ULMB, the perceived expierience gets worse, so one should only remove the blur if the framerate is very high and stable ?


----------



## mtcn77

There is literally no reason to go for the G-Sync version since the defining feature is strobing and the G-Sync module isn't suited to backlight modulation at 144Hz very much, thank you. Nvidia seems to be clipping the wings in order to keep the strobe from taking flight from the G-Sync nest because let's face it: no one needs VRR when compared to strobe, particularly at 144Hz.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> I am not following you at all. Lets put the flicker issue at low hz aside.
> 
> ULMB reduces the persistance, instead of showing a frame for the full refresh period as is usual for LCD hold displays, it only shows it for a short time. Therefor decreasing the perceived motion blur caused by the eyemovment (it can also hide the pixel transitions if properly implemented).
> 
> Without ULMB, the lower the refresh rate, the longer a refresh period and the persistance, therefor the more benefit you can get from ULMB.
> 
> At 60hz ULMB can remove much more of the blur (up to about 15ms) than at 144hz where the frames get only shown for about 7ms where it will only remove about 6ms of perceived blur.
> 
> Why do you argue that the higher the refresh the better ULMB, shouldn't it be exactly the opposite?
> 
> Or are you arguing that because at low refresh rates the motion blur is masking many imperfections (frame pacing issues, judder etc) that get visible by enabling ULMB, the perceived expierience gets worse, so one should only remove the blur if the framerate is very high and stable ?


As refresh rate goes down, strobe crosstalk gets worse. This isn't just my experience with my XB270HU, pursuit camera photos from TFTCentral and the like demonstrate it too. The crosstalk at 85 Hz on my XB270HU is far more detrimental to motion clarity than the motion blur without it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> There is literally no reason to go for the G-Sync version since the defining feature is strobing and the G-Sync module isn't suited to backlight modulation at 144Hz very much, thank you. Nvidia seems to be clipping the wings in order to keep the strobe from taking flight from the G-Sync nest because let's face it: no one needs VRR when compared to strobe, particularly at 144Hz.


Nobody needs VRR... if you can maintain over 100 FPS in every game you play, yeah.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> I am not following you at all. Lets put the flicker issue at low hz aside.
> 
> ULMB reduces the persistance, instead of showing a frame for the full refresh period as is usual for LCD hold displays, it only shows it for a short time. Therefor decreasing the perceived motion blur caused by the eyemovment (it can also hide the pixel transitions if properly implemented).
> 
> Without ULMB, the lower the refresh rate, the longer a refresh period and the persistance, therefor the more benefit you can get from ULMB.
> 
> At 60hz ULMB can remove much more of the blur (up to about 15ms) than at 144hz where the frames get only shown for about 7ms where it will only remove about 6ms of perceived blur.
> 
> Why do you argue that the higher the refresh the better ULMB, shouldn't it be exactly the opposite?
> 
> Or are you arguing that because at low refresh rates the motion blur is masking many imperfections (frame pacing issues, judder etc) that get visible by enabling ULMB, the perceived expierience gets worse, so one should only remove the blur if the framerate is very high and stable ?


The point of ULMB is to only show you the screen when it is fully "painted" and eliminate unwanted colour transitions. But because you are pulsing the light and not using sample & hold you will get headaches at low refresh rates. Ideally you want +100hz to make sure that people will cope with it. Some might handle 60hz... but most won't, just as most wouldn't be happy with a CRT @ 60hz. Same principle.


----------



## aliquis

I don't want to sound arrogant but the point of ultra low *motion blur* is to reduce motion blur obviously, and that is not caused primarily by pixeltransitions but by the sample and hold nature of LCD displays and by the human eye movement. By reducing persistance to a short flicker during each refresh, like CRT monitors back than, perceived motion blur caused by human eye movement gets reduced.
Quote:


> As refresh rate goes down, strobe crosstalk gets worse. This isn't just my experience with my XB270HU, pursuit camera photos from TFTCentral and the like demonstrate it too. The crosstalk at 85 Hz on my XB270HU is far more detrimental to motion clarity than the motion blur without it.


I think you are confusing what crosstalk is. It refers to when pixel transitions are so slow that a transition from the last frame or even older reaches into the next. Therefor crosstalk is worse the higher the hz are, because the refresh periods get shorter and the chance that a transitions lasts all the way into the next refresh higher and vice versa.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> I don't want to sound arrogant but the point of ultra low *motion blur* is to reduce motion blur obviously, and that is not caused primarily by pixeltransitions but by the sample and hold nature of LCD displays and by the human eye movement. By reducing persistance to a short flicker during each refresh, like CRT monitors back than, perceived motion blur caused by human eye movement gets reduced.


Yes, but you are ignoring a simple fact. If you have 30fps and strobe at 30hz... you have two issues:

a) You will get a huge flicker.

b) You will have a lot of information missing between frames, and thus you will have more motion blur.

So, you need a high framerate because more frames allow you to believe in a seamless flow of data AND it reduces flicker.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> As refresh rate goes down, strobe crosstalk gets worse. This isn't just my experience with my XB270HU, pursuit camera photos from TFTCentral and the like demonstrate it too. The crosstalk at 85 Hz on my XB270HU is far more detrimental to motion clarity than the motion blur without it.
> Nobody needs VRR... if you can maintain over 100 FPS in every game you play, yeah.


It is pretty consistent, no? I'm crossing my fingers in hope of Samsung having solved strobe cross-talk once and for all. It is good they aren't putting all their eggs in a single basket.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> I don't want to sound arrogant but the point of ultra low motion blur is to reduce motion blur obviously, and that is not caused primarily by pixeltransitions but by the sample and hold nature of LCD displays and by the human eye movement. By reducing persistance to a short flicker during each refresh, like CRT monitors back than, perceived motion blur caused by human eye movement gets reduced.
> I think *you* are confusing what crosstalk is. It refers to when pixel transitions are so slow that a transition from the last frame or even older reaches into the next. Therefor crosstalk is worse the higher the hz are, because the refresh periods get shorter and the chance that a transitions lasts all the way into the next refresh higher and vice versa.


Your illusory hypostatization is quite false.


----------



## gene-z

Unless that white is haze from viewing angles, looks like these will have some sort of lottery aspect. I also noticed it a bit in the CSGO videos posted, specifically when he scopes


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> I think you are confusing what crosstalk is. It refers to when pixel transitions are so slow that a transition from the last frame or even older reaches into the next. *Therefor crosstalk is worse the higher the hz are, because the refresh periods get shorter and the chance that a transitions lasts all the way into the next refresh higher and vice versa.*


I'm not sure about this. It's also the first time I've seen this theory. I can only go off what I see; razor sharp ghosting akin to the description of strobe crosstalk becoming more common at lower refresh rates. I don't think it's overshoot.


----------



## aliquis

Quote:


> Your illusory hypostatization is quite false.


Could you please write a bit more detail and make your point clear instead of just writing that i am in the wrong.

I am always glad to learn a bit, if i am completly off the mark with my comments, i would very much appreciate it if you correct me and explain the truth of the matter.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> Could you please write a bit more detail and make your point clear instead of just writing that i am in the wrong.
> 
> I am always glad to learn a bit, if i am completly off the mark with my comments, i would very much appreciate it if you correct me and explain the truth of the matter.


Other modes have persistent blurring, not that different how a bad strobe cross-talk has image persistence located around specific raster areas. It is not easy surmising your inference due to this.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> As refresh rate goes down, strobe crosstalk gets worse. This isn't just my experience with my XB270HU, pursuit camera photos from TFTCentral and the like demonstrate it too. The crosstalk at 85 Hz on my XB270HU is far more detrimental to motion clarity than the motion blur without it.
> Nobody needs VRR... if you can maintain over 100 FPS in every game you play, yeah.


Ugh
I have to correct you guys here.

As the refresh rate goes **UP**, strobe crosstalk gets worse.
I don't have a good camera but I can easily prove this by taking pictures of Benq Blur Reduction at 60hz and at 120hz without Vertical Total tweaks applied.

120hz will have double the crosstalk of 60hz.

Do you guys know why Crosstalk occurs?

Answer this and I'll reply.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> I don't want to sound arrogant but the point of ultra low *motion blur* is to reduce motion blur obviously, and that is not caused primarily by pixeltransitions but by the sample and hold nature of LCD displays and by the human eye movement. By reducing persistance to a short flicker during each refresh, like CRT monitors back than, perceived motion blur caused by human eye movement gets reduced.
> I think you are confusing what crosstalk is. It refers to when pixel transitions are so slow that a transition from the last frame or even older reaches into the next. Therefor crosstalk is worse the higher the hz are, because the refresh periods get shorter and the chance that a transitions lasts all the way into the next refresh higher and vice versa.


Oh I didn't see your reply

Yes you are *100%* correct.

Crosstalk occurs due to pixel transition times.
It also takes a lot more work to eliminate ghosting in blur reduction mode than it does in non blur reduction mode, which is why blur reduction modes work best with "per line overdrive." Lightboost mode used this. That's why if people remember, the Asus VG248QE had extremely low ghosting artifacts in Lightboost mode (after the monitor warmed up for an hour or so)

I even THINK I explained this here, but I don't remember anymore.

http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2467


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> It is pretty consistent, no? I'm crossing my fingers in hope of Samsung having solved strobe cross-talk once and for all. It is good they aren't putting all their eggs in a single basket.
> Your illusory hypostatization is quite false.


MTCN77 -- aliquis is actually completely correct here.
Why do you think Vertical Total tweaks on the Benq Z series monitors --and on the XL2735 reduce strobe crosstalk?
I even posted math on how the crosstalk is reduced and how it is calculated here:

http://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2467

Because you EXTEND the blanking period time in each frame, which gives the pixels more time to complete a transition. Since strobing or something related to frame data is calculated top to bottom (I don't really understand this fully--nor do I know if I am calling it the right thing, but Chief Blur Buster has posted on how the "Top to bottom" thing works), that's what happens.

It's the EXACT SAME Reason why on input lag tests (like on displaylag.com), you get the fastest latency times at the top of the screen and the slowest latency times at the bottom of the screen.

If you want proof of this, you need to buy a Benq monitor that has the "Strobe Phase" (older Z series) or "Area" (newer) in their service menus.
Then you run this test full screen mode (F11) with fullscreen in the selection in the test.

http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=alien-invasion.png&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=-1

Then you change the strobe phase and watch the crosstalk band (which will be maybe 10% of the screen with a VT Tweak and 20%'ish without). Then you watch the POSITION of the red vertical boundary and of the UFO positions as you move the strobe phase/Area value from 0 to 100.

Above the crosstalk, you will see the frame AHEAD 1 frame (meaning you gained 1 frame of input lag or response time faster) and below the crosstalk, you will see the frame 1 frame "behind."


----------



## boredgunner

So what is the horrible sharp ghosting that looks like exacerbated crosstalk, when running 85 Hz and to a lesser extent 100 Hz on my XB270HU? In review photos it actually does just look like overshoot if anything, but they never include fullscreen photos of that UFO test. There is so much less ghosting at 120 Hz ULMB on my XB270HU.


----------



## Hunched

The C24FG70 is $400 USD which converts to $529 Canadian but it's listed for $600 everywhere here.
I love being ****ed constantly by everyone who makes tech, never gets old!


----------



## Falkentyne

Boredgunner, that's just ghosting.
You're using a IPS panel.
IPS panels handle ULMB different than TN panels.

On IPS panels, 85hz ULMB looks worse than 120hz by far.
But on TN panels, 85hz ULMB seems to look BETTER than 120hz ULMB.
I don't know why. :/ I don't have a ULMB monitor.

If you REALLY want, I can take crosstalk pictures of Benq blur reduction at 60hz, 100hz, 120hz and 144hz, without VT Tweaks, but my camera is VERY bad for taking pictures like this. 720p, $120 camera...you probably won't even be able to SEE the crosstalk :/


----------



## Falkentyne

Benq blur reduction pictures. Strobe phase=100 (lowest input lag, current frame). Note: strobephase 000 is 1 frame ahead (+1 frame extra input lag).
The crosstalk is the VERY thick double band where 2 frames begin to merge together.

1) 60hz crosstalk.



2) 100hz crosstalk


3) 120hz crosstalk



4) 144hz crosstalk


In the 144hz crosstalk picture, there's so much that the next frame at the very bottom is almost starting to be rendered clearly.


----------



## boredgunner

Hard for me to tell but I appreciate the effort and take your word for it. I haven't tried a strobed TN monitor, but will try VA in two days. I will be trying the FG2421 at various refresh rates, although since it always seems to interpolate to 240 Hz I can't imagine anything other than 60, 80, and 120 Hz being worth considering but I'll find out.


----------



## Falkentyne

I should have taken uploaded pictures. maybe I'll redo the post. The crosstalk is at the bottom of the screen in each picture. Let me try it again and edit it.
*edit* done they're clickable now.


----------



## ToTheSun!

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_z271.htm

Now, let's hope the Samsung ones have slightly better OD implementation.


----------



## Fluffyman

Awesome news, response times like my Dell U2515H but without IPS Glow and with VA contrast. Probs to Samsung, *highest* GtG on the Eizo FG2441 was around 50ms, Samsung dropped it to 15ms. Thats some serious improvement.

But Full HD won't cut it on a 27" screen for me, for gaming only maybe but not for desktop. Fingers crossed that the 34" offers very similar performance.
Don't want to go for the 24"..I just want that huge 21:9 screen on my desk.


----------



## gene-z

Does that Acer use the same panel as the CFG70?


----------



## MistaSparkul

If the CF791 has that same level of performance then my wallet is so ready! Now we just need AMD Vega.


----------



## quovadis123

yeah but the 1080 sort of freaks me out. Same old, same old.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_z271.htm
> 
> Now, let's hope the Samsung ones have slightly better OD implementation.


Looking pretty good overall, although they should have gone with semi glossy. Why that has no ULMB is beyond me.


----------



## HalongPort

A review showing VESA mount and some videos.


----------



## boredgunner

After trying the Eizo Foris FG2421, I may have to try the Samsung CFG70. I'd keep this FG2421 and sell my XB270HU if it didn't have horrendous backlight bleed; that's what you get with a refurbished monitor. So I'll be returning this. Too bad the Samsung is 3000:1 opposed to the FG2421's 5000:1 contrast which looks awesome.


----------



## Hunched

Thanks for nothing AUO, just keep putting out trash tier panels forever.

Its been so long, so this is what it feels like to not be disappointed in piece of hardware you were looking forward to?








Someone did their jobs properly and made improvements with new products?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Thanks for nothing AUO, just keep putting out trash tier panels forever.
> 
> Its been so long, so this is what it feels like to not be disappointed in piece of hardware you were looking forward to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone did their jobs properly and made improvements with new products?


Hey, don't get too excited. These might start exploding soon!


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Hey, don't get too excited. These might start exploding soon!


Well Samsung promised the colours would really pop...the colours flying towards your face could be called like that I suppose


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> After trying the Eizo Foris FG2421, I may have to try the Samsung CFG70. I'd keep this FG2421 and sell my XB270HU if it didn't have horrendous backlight bleed; that's what you get with a refurbished monitor. So I'll be returning this. Too bad the Samsung is 3000:1 opposed to the FG2421's 5000:1 contrast which looks awesome.


3000:1 sounds really really good compared to my ~~900:1 IPS. Plus no glow anymore.


----------



## Sinddk

Any news about any 1440p VA panels?

1080p is like 2001, its outdated and too small!


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Any news about any 1440p VA panels?
> 
> 1080p is like 2001, its outdated and too small!


Only in 21:9.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Any news about any 1440p VA panels?
> 
> 1080p is like 2001, its outdated and too small!


Most people are still using 1080p even today. Wouldve been nice to have 1440p though.


----------



## flacattack

I see the link to the 24" but is there a US Amazon link for the 27" yet?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Any news about any 1440p VA panels?
> 
> 1080p is like 2001, its outdated and too small!


AUO has a 32" 2560 x 1440 144 Hz panel in production, or will be in production some time soon. So does Samsung, but Samsung's isn't in production yet. Also both panels are curved I believe, which sucks for me.


----------



## quovadis123

There's a link on Amazon USA for the Samsung 34", but it is out of stock.
It means it is coming soon.
The suspense is killing me!!

Then I will wait until you guys buy one so you can test it for me!!!

https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Electronics-LC34F791WQNXZA-Screen-Monitor/dp/B01M1D7JVO/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1476649665&sr=8-17&keywords=samsung+34+inch+curved+monitor


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> There's a link on Amazon USA for the Samsung 34", but it is out of stock.
> It means it is coming soon.
> The suspense is killing me!!
> 
> Then I will wait until you guys buy one so you can test it for me!!!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Electronics-LC34F791WQNXZA-Screen-Monitor/dp/B01M1D7JVO/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1476649665&sr=8-17&keywords=samsung+34+inch+curved+monitor


The Description: Samsung Electronics LC34F791WQNXZA 34" Screen *CRT* Monitor. Lol what???


----------



## quovadis123

OOPS??
Did I send you the wrong monitor?
It should be CF791?

I think maybe amazon screwed up. The one on their page is 100hz, with a huge curve.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> OOPS??
> Did I send you the wrong monitor?
> It should be CF791?
> 
> I think maybe amazon screwed up. The one on their page is 100hz, with a huge curve.


It's definitely the right monitor but the amazon description is totally wrong lol.


----------



## quovadis123

Yes indeed, totally wrong that model does not exist
LC34F791WQNXZA???????????

They fooled us with the Colosseum picture...and we...are like children in a candy store!


----------



## aliquis

The cfg791 (the 34" one) will probably not be available before 2017, At IFA samsung said it would be available by december, however they also stated that the c24fg70 would be available by mid oktober (now) and most retailers have no release date as of yet.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> The cfg791 (the 34" one) will probably not be available before 2017, At IFA samsung said it would be available by december, however they also stated that the c24fg70 would be available by mid oktober (now) and most retailers have no release date as of yet.


The earliest retailer's estimate date I've seen for the CFG791 is 18.11.2016 (Finland).


----------



## aliquis

Well it's kind of old news and who knows how accurate it is, but tft central posted some months ago that the panel that is used for the cf791 is scheduled for mass production starting in september, and it usually takes several months(4 or more) before these panels end up in monitors at retailers for us to buy, i wouldn't hold my breath and would therefore honestly not be surprised if the 34" will be available starting 2017 the earliest.


----------



## quovadis123

yeah just the shipping from Korea to USA is 21 days.

Can some one help me with this monitor here? ASUS VA32AQ WQHD 1440p 5ms IPS. It's a phantom monitor, I can't even find out if it's 60hz or 75htz.


----------



## NightAntilli

It's a real shame they have no 21:9 option for the smaller sizes. A 27"-29" 1080p UltraWide version would be an instant buy for me. I'm not going to buy any 16:9 monitor, especially a 27" 1080p which is just atrocious in terms of PPI.


----------



## quovadis123

I do not understand the 1080? I can understand the 34" model but the two smaller models at 1080 do not make sense.
Unless they have something incredible to offer? Maybe the colors or something are incredible?
They should both be 1440p at least the 27".

Am i missing something?


----------



## siryak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> I do not understand the 1080? I can understand the 34" model but the two smaller models at 1080 do not make sense.
> Unless they have something incredible to offer? Maybe the colors or something are incredible?
> They should both be 1440p at least the 27".
> 
> Am i missing something?


I agree! I think they are shooting themselves in the foot on 2 accounts. Number 1 the 27" needs 1440p and #2 get rid of the curved screen.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> I do not understand the 1080? I can understand the 34" model but the two smaller models at 1080 do not make sense.
> Unless they have something incredible to offer? Maybe the colors or something are incredible?
> They should both be 1440p at least the 27".
> 
> Am i missing something?


I also don't know why the 27" one is still 1080p. They have a 31.5" 2560 x 1440 144 Hz VA panel in the works, but this isn't any time soon. 1080p is so five years ago, at least for people buying 144 Hz VRR displays.

I'm more interested in 27-32" 3840 x 2160 120 Hz VA with quantum dot and HDR support. Hello, Samsung? With lossless 1080p and 2x 1080p scaling if possible, the latter would make 1440p monitors redundant.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> I do not understand the 1080? I can understand the 34" model but the two smaller models at 1080 do not make sense.
> Unless they have something incredible to offer? Maybe the colors or something are incredible?
> They should both be 1440p at least the 27".
> 
> Am i missing something?


Come to think of it, I agree. The 60Hz version is here and the only feature is that it is 'curvedquantum dot technology'. Now, there is a discount at LG 29UM67-P and that is a 75Hz 21:9 IPS...


----------



## kd5151

Free sync range 70-144hz on 24 inch and 27 inch via display port?


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> Free sync range 70-144hz on 24 inch and 27 inch via display port?


62-119 via HDMI.

Code:



Code:


Samsung      C27FG70 27"        VA      1920x1080       70-144Hz via DisplayPort; 62-119Hz via HDMI     DisplayPort™ HDMI®      Yes


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> 62-119 via HDMI.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Samsung      C27FG70 27"        VA      1920x1080       70-144Hz via DisplayPort; 62-119Hz via HDMI     DisplayPort™ HDMI®      Yes


Wow. A little bit on the high side for display port.


----------



## gene-z

Is there a release date yet for the 24"?


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Is there a release date yet for the 24"?


Should be soon.


----------



## mokkat

According to pcmonitors.info it supports LFC, so the minimum range is not as big a problem


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

I'll have my 24" here on November 1st!



Can't wait to see how it compares to the below monitors I've been spending hours on getting just the right tune on them and testing them in game.

I'm a casual gamer, but play at a pro level, I hold a 1000-1200spm w/ a ~3.0kdr in Battlefield games infantry only on 60% conquest and and 40% Dom/TDM. I run a solid 144fps w/ custom configs.

My goal is to find a screen with the below results


Fastest response
Least amount of ghosting w/o using blur reduction
Very bright picture without blowing out colors
Best contrast and Color depth

I don't care about Gsync or Freesync, all that matters is raw performance with the above requests.

Right now I've got to say I'm really impressed with the LG panel, It's the sleeper in the group.

Many people don't know about it and just get a BenQ and attempt to tune it with custom ICC profiles and other settings that people have posted on the internet. After spending many hours with each one I believe the LG fits my needs above with color quality and has just slightly less ghosting on the blurbusters UFO test then the BenQ's Ive tested. Right now with the below settings these are the current LG settings I'm using...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



EASY CONTROL-
Brightness 100 / 75 if sensitive
Contrast 69
Function-
Picture Mode:Custom
PICTURE-
Game Mode:Off
DAS Mode:ON
Motion 240:Off
Smart Energy:Off
Super Resolution:Off
Sharpness:50
Black Stabalizer
Response Time: Middle
COLOR-
Gamma - Gamma 0
Color Temp - Custom
Red - 49
Green - 50
Blue - 55
Six Color - Default
SETTINGS-
Power LED - OFF

NVIDIA CONTROL PANEL-
-Adjust desktop color setting
Digital Vibrance- 65



Acer XB271HU 1440p - IPS
Asus MG279Q 1440p - IPS
Benq XL2730Z 1440p - TN
Benq XL2720Z 1080p - TN
Benq XL2430T 1080p - TN
LG 24GM77-B 1080p - TN


----------



## Hunched

New big games are releasing....
I want my new fancy monitor now Samsung


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have my 24" here on November 1st!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see how it compares to the below monitors I've been spending hours on getting just the right tune on them and testing them in game.
> 
> I'm a casual gamer, but play at a pro level, I hold a 1000-1200spm w/ a ~3.0kdr in Battlefield games infantry only on 60% conquest and and 40% Dom/TDM. I run a solid 144fps w/ custom configs.
> 
> My goal is to find a screen with the below results
> 
> 
> Fastest response
> Least amount of ghosting w/o using blur reduction
> Very bright picture without blowing out colors
> Best contrast and Color depth
> 
> I don't care about Gsync or Freesync, all that matters is raw performance with the above requests.
> 
> Right now I've got to say I'm really impressed with the LG panel, It's the sleeper in the group.
> 
> Many people don't know about it and just get a BenQ and attempt to tune it with custom ICC profiles and other settings that people have posted on the internet. After spending many hours with each one I believe the LG fits my needs above with color quality and has just slightly less ghosting on the blurbusters UFO test then the BenQ's Ive tested. Right now with the below settings these are the current LG settings I'm using...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> EASY CONTROL-
> Brightness 100 / 75 if sensitive
> Contrast 69
> Function-
> Picture Mode:Custom
> PICTURE-
> Game Mode:Off
> DAS Mode:ON
> Motion 240:Off
> Smart Energy:Off
> Super Resolution:Off
> Sharpness:50
> Black Stabalizer
> Response Time: Middle
> COLOR-
> Gamma - Gamma 0
> Color Temp - Custom
> Red - 49
> Green - 50
> Blue - 55
> Six Color - Default
> SETTINGS-
> Power LED - OFF
> 
> NVIDIA CONTROL PANEL-
> -Adjust desktop color setting
> Digital Vibrance- 65
> 
> 
> 
> Acer XB271HU 1440p - IPS
> Asus MG279Q 1440p - IPS
> Benq XL2730Z 1440p - TN
> Benq XL2720Z 1080p - TN
> Benq XL2430T 1080p - TN
> LG 24GM77-B 1080p - TN


You should try the Dell S2417DG, you'll be pleasently surprised by its motion performance i think, and it will look much sharper than the LG, though i will agree that LG is a very good display. These Samsung's wont be able to hold a candle to a 1ms TN unless they're strobing, but they will obliterate TN and IPS in picture quality.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> You should try the Dell S2417DG, you'll be pleasently surprised by its motion performance i think, and it will look much sharper than the LG, though i will agree that LG is a very good display. These Samsung's wont be able to hold a candle to a 1ms TN unless they're strobing, but they will obliterate TN and IPS in picture quality.


But there's no downsides or any limitations/requirements for keeping the strobing mode on. Better picture quality than TN and IPS, and better motion clarity than TN, it's pure win in every aspect.


----------



## Scotty99

I just found out about these new quantum dot displays, what is the pricing on these?

Nvm i found the 24" 400 bucks, not bad. One other question tho, will these monitors support some sort of lightboost/strobing technology?

Thanks.


----------



## aliquis

From the few userreviews on the net we know that the 24" model (c24fg70) has indeed a strobing backlight (it seems to turn on automatically if the monitor is at 144hz(it apparantly doesn't work at any other monitor frequency setting) and set the response time/overdrive setting to fastest in the osd), however, how usefull the strobing on this model really is remains to be seen, one can only speculate until more reviews get published.


----------



## Astreon

Being a casual gamer, I'm more interested in their ultrawide.

I wonder if their new VA will differ compared to their current ultrawide which has some major problems with sharpness, making it quite meh.


----------



## mtcn77

F390 is essentially the same display panel without 144Hz refresh rate, strobe, or quantum dots...


----------



## Astreon

F390 is the FHD 27incher - I'm wondering mostly about the UW


----------



## mtcn77

I'm just wondering which part is more necessary - VA, or QD - because you won't be requiring +72Hz if you use Freesync in the first place.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> I'm just wondering which part is more necessary - VA, or QD - because you won't be requiring +72Hz if you use Freesync in the first place.


why's that? seems pretty nifty to use 100hz if one plays first person shooters. In other games I'd agree that it brings questionable benefits.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> why's that? seems pretty nifty to use 100hz if one plays first person shooters. In other games I'd agree that it brings questionable benefits.


'C24F390FHC'
Quote:


> 23.5" VA 1920x1080 48-72Hz HDMI® No


"No one", I say because who would waste time in a monitor with 70Hz base FreeSync frequency? It would totally miss the whole effective range.


----------



## Astreon

ah, sorry for the confusion, I thought you're talking about the ultrawide 34CF791.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> ah, sorry for the confusion, I thought you're talking about the ultrawide 34CF791.


Not at all. Someone needs to make a hands on comparison between them.


----------



## reqq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> Acer XB271HU 1440p - IPS
> Asus MG279Q 1440p - IPS
> Benq XL2730Z 1440p - TN
> Benq XL2720Z 1080p - TN
> Benq XL2430T 1080p - TN
> LG 24GM77-B 1080p - TN


Big different in BF games IPS vs TN for you?

Eizo FG2421 had increased lag when strobing i wonder how the input lag is on these samsungs while strobing.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reqq*
> 
> Eizo FG2421 had increased lag when strobing i wonder how the input lag is on these samsungs while strobing.


That is purely because of the motion interpolation it uses; internally converting refresh rate to 240. I don't feel the added lag though; not even compared to my XB270HU. On the other hand, that Turbo240 blur reduction has less ghosting and better image clarity than even 120 Hz/120 FPS ULMB on my XB270HU which has faster response time... and it's even beneficial at 60 Hz where it quadruples frames. I never thought I'd say this but give me more such interpolation + strobing implementations please. FG2421 + Turbo240 > XB270HU + ULMB from my testing.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> But there's no downsides or any limitations/requirements for keeping the strobing mode on. Better picture quality than TN and IPS, and better motion clarity than TN, it's pure win in every aspect.


Strobing adds 4ms~ of input lag, which at high levels of play is significant so unless Samsung's strobing mode doesn't add any additional lag then im not sure i'd be inclined to use it.


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mokkat*
> 
> According to pcmonitors.info it supports LFC, so the minimum range is not as big a problem


Cool beans.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Strobing adds 4ms~ of input lag, which at high levels of play is significant so unless Samsung's strobing mode doesn't add any additional lag then im not sure i'd be inclined to use it.


4ms of lag is insignificant at any level of play.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> But there's no downsides or any limitations/requirements for keeping the strobing mode on. Better picture quality than TN and IPS, and better motion clarity than TN, it's pure win in every aspect.


These Samsungs are using strobing, and based on TFTCentral's Acer Predator Z271 review they should have no horrendous response time issues, so I agree that these would be a win or a tie in nearly every respect against a same sized, same resolution TN and IPS counterpart. We need to know more about its blur reduction implementation though, especially lower refresh rate implementation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Being a casual gamer, I'm more interested in their ultrawide.
> 
> I wonder if their new VA will differ compared to their current ultrawide which has some major problems with sharpness, making it quite meh.


The aforementioned Z271 review reports no oddities but we need to see with the 3440 x 1440 one (plus they don't seem to examine pixel structure anyway). I don't know how major the issue was with the S34E790C, only that it existed.


----------



## Alamar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> 4ms of lag is insignificant at any level of play.


Eizo fg = More like +6ms even on a good framerate, but still good for some games. Even without it, this monitor is not very good for competetive online play for example in counter strike vs Benq series. And the worst thing on this monitor is crosshatching, colors also are much much worse then crts.
I wonder what colors and image quality this Samsung monitors will have.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alamar*
> 
> Eizo fg = More like +6ms even on a good framerate, but still good for some games. Even without it, this monitor is not very good for competetive online play for example in counter strike vs Benq series. And the worst thing on this monitor is crosshatching, colors also are much much worse then crts.
> I wonder what colors and image quality this Samsung monitors will have.


Did you see that Acer Predator Z271 review on TFTCentral? It's a good indicator considering it uses the same Samsung panel. No crosshatching issues on it, although they didn't have a noticeable amount on the FG2421 (and I didn't notice anything on my FG2421).


----------



## mtcn77

FYI, Z271 is not strobing properly according to the TFTCentral review.
Quote:


> We should say up front that for some reason ULMB is not available on this model, despite the G-sync module, which is a bit of a shame.


Quote:


> Don't forget that the Z271 doesn't offer any blur reduction backlight either, like ULMB, so the motion clarity cannot compete with those that do (when enabled).


Quote:


> Cons:
> 
> Missing ULMB blur reduction mode


----------



## boredgunner

No strobing at all yeah, but it's a good indication of brightness, contrast, response time, and probably color accuracy performance for the Samsungs.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> No strobing at all yeah, but it's a good indication of brightness, contrast, response time, and probably color accuracy performance for the Samsungs.


Keep in mind that the Z271 might be a good indication of the Samsung C27 (27") but the 24" might be a completely (to an extent) different animal.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Keep in mind that the Z271 might be a good indication of the Samsung C27 (27") but the 24" might be a completely (to an extent) different animal.


LOL, Z271 doesn't even have quantum dot. It merely reflects the 48-72Hz F390.


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> LOL, Z271 doesn't even have quantum dot. It merely reflects the 48-72Hz F390.


Touchdown!


----------



## gene-z

Isn't the panel in the Acer different? Acer advertises it at 4ms, the 24" samsung is advertised at 1ms.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Isn't the panel in the Acer different? Acer advertises it at 4ms, the 24" samsung is advertised at 1ms.


I believe that's because of blur reduction which is missing from the Acer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> LOL, Z271 doesn't even have quantum dot. It merely reflects the 48-72Hz F390.


Right, so scratch what I said about color accuracy. Should still be representative of response time and contrast and brightness.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Right, so scratch what I said about color accuracy. Should still be representative of response time and contrast and brightness.


It still is a great monitor: pretty amazing response times even without ULMB. Coupled with 100Hz in game framelimiter; practically artifact free.

F390 is just $200 - quite the same amount I payed for the one I currently own. VA for the win!


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> LOL, Z271 doesn't even have quantum dot. It merely reflects the 48-72Hz F390.


What has this to do with anything I have said?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Isn't the panel in the Acer different? Acer advertises it at 4ms, the 24" samsung is advertised at 1ms.


It is supposed to be the same panel... but the difference in speeds is because Samsung advertises motion response time and not pixel response time.


----------



## ncck

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01M1DEEYP/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1476870448&sr=8-1&pi=SL75_QL70&keywords=Samsung+cfg70

Here is the pre order link. Price looks good (what I paid for my first 120hz was the same)

I've used a Samsung 4k TV in house and looked amazing (similar to Sony bravia) so curious about this.

I have xl2420T one of the first gaming monitor but it's getting old and has bad colors. Also it made me miss my CRT lol.

Anyone think this Samsung will be good?? My only concern is colors and blur. I want colors easy to recognize / differentiate and less blur when panning in an fps. My muscle memory and hearing takes over for. A 160 degree flick but being able to see a more clear image immediately would be so beneficial. Also I'm thinking of swapping out my gtx 680 for something newer.. not sure if I'm going and or nvidia.


----------



## Leopardi

So anybody tried the C24FG70 yet, or getting it in the coming days? I'm already seeing retailers with this stocked.


----------



## ncck

Amazon won't ship until the 30th, where have you seen it released?

Also I'm looking at the r9 390x to replace my gtx 680. Would go nicely with this new monitor


----------



## Avant Garde

Soooo no G-Sync 1440p 100+Hz monitors from Samsung?


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> What has this to do with anything I have said?


Only one is 125% sRGB: CFG70. It is a separate implementation than good old F390.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Only one is 125% sRGB: CFG70. It is a separate implementation than good old F390.


What does the F390 have to do with anything?


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> What does the F390 have to do with *CFG70*?


I concur: what has Z271 got to do with CFG70?


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> I concur: what has Z271 got to do with CFG70?


They are using the same panel, at least the 27" variants?


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> They are using the same panel, at least the 27" variants?


I don't know, you checked? Indium quantum dots and everything?


----------



## ncck

Yeah this monitor is looking amazing - I hope it is for those who buy it. I'm going to save and pair it with a decent amd card (or higher end one depending on prices) so that way I can try out free-sync in single player games and then enjoy 144hz with good colors in competitive games. My xl2420T is so bad with colors and it makes you lose your crosshair in-game so much because it just blends with the bland colors


----------



## Scotty99

I think buying a GPU based on display brand is silly. For example blizzard games play 30-40% better on nvidia cards (which would actually make a difference on these high hertz panels). Neither freesync nor gsync are game changing enough to make a GPU decision based on the tech imo.

I have a gtx 760 i am very interested in this display, cant wait for reviews. Also, one guy in this thread said they were in stock some places.....what places?


----------



## aliquis

No one likes the idea that you are getting locked to nvdia/amd by your monitor if you want to use your monitors vrr tech.

However, playing devils advocate, let's take your argument, you buy an nvidia card that performs about 30% better than the amd counterpart in combination with a freesync monitor like this, will the 30% performance really improve your experience `?

If the performanceboost is needed to push framerates from unplayable into playable levels (60fps) certainly, however if you take overwatch as an example, rx 480 about 80fps vs gtx 1060 about 100fps on 1080p ultra settings, i think you will have the better experience with the rx 480 with freesync.

Because with the nvidia card, although you have more fps, you can not properly benefit from it.

You can either run at your 100fps without vsync and have tearing, or you could switch your monitor to 100hz and turn vsync on and have higher input lag and occasional vsync stutter if the fps drops, or you can use fastsync and you get judder.

With an rx 480 you have non of all that, even thought the fps will be somewhat lower in overwatch, i would argue that the experience is overall better, if i assume correctly that you prefer a tearfree image, little input lag and as smooth animation as possible image.

just my thoughts


----------



## Scotty99

Here is the thing, gsync/freesync are great to talk about and the technology makes sense, but in practice its not even noticeable unless you have a very specific situation occuring (you need to have really low FPS in a game to make it worth it, at high FPS you cannot tell difference between a standard 144hz panel and one with gsync).

Its an overhyped technology, ill still be buying my GPU's based on the games i play.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Here is the thing, gsync/freesync are great to talk about and the technology makes sense, but in practice its not even noticeable unless you have a very specific situation occuring (you need to have really low FPS in a game to make it worth it, at high FPS you cannot tell difference between a standard 144hz panel and one with gsync).
> 
> Its an overhyped technology, ill still be buying my GPU's based on the games i play.


In practice it's extremely noticeable as long as one or both of the following scenarios are met:

1) Your frame rate constantly drops below refresh rate, in which case it is most noticeable because it removes tearing with a varying frame rate. This happens all the time at 1440p 144 Hz with a GTX 1080, it will even happen often at 1080p 144 Hz if you make it a point to max out every setting in recent games.

2) You're one of the superhuman competitive shooter or flight sim gamers who can feel the input lag increase by V-Sync at high refresh rates on a monitor like these, in which case VRR will provide noticeably lower latency.

It's not overhyped at all. We'll never be able to maintain 144 FPS in every single game we play, and for those games in which we can't VRR is a life saver. V-Sync still sucks if your frame rate drops below refresh rate, even if it's a drop from 120 FPS to 110 FPS.


----------



## Scotty99

Ummm huh? Who uses vsync on a 144hz panel? I think you have been sucked in by the hype, and are not able to properly assess the benefits (or lack of) of a VRR display. Whats really funny about gsync specifically (because of the added cost) is the spots it has the most benefits (really low FPS situations) people who have the money to buy this stuff arent getting super low FPS. Gsync makes a lot of sense with a mid range GPU, but who has a gtx 960 and a 500 dollar+ monitor?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ummm huh? Who uses vsync on a 144hz panel? I think you have been sucked in by the hype, and are not able to properly assess the benefits (or lack of) of a VRR display. Whats really funny about gsync specifically (because of the added cost) is the spots it has the most benefits (really low FPS situations) people who have the money to buy this stuff arent getting super low FPS. Gsync makes a lot of sense with a mid range GPU, but who has a gtx 960 and a 500 dollar+ monitor?


So I guess my assumption was correct and you're one of the people who think no sort of syncing technology is needed at a high refresh rate, for some reason? G-SYNC's benefits are in full effect at 115 FPS. Without any synchronizing (V-Sync or VRR) there is a ton of tearing regardless of FPS and refresh rate. Higher refresh rate doesn't magically make tearing disappear, or even noticeably less to me (although technically there is some reduction I suppose). I'm not sucked in by the hype, I simply understand the technology to some degree unlike you. I'm guessing you don't even own a high refresh rate monitor?

You seem to also overestimate the performance of modern high end GPUs in modern games. 144 Hz means little if you're not getting 144 FPS. Take a look at my main sig rig. i7 6700k @ 4.6 GHz, GTX 1080 at over 2000 MHz, 2560 x 1440 144 Hz monitor. 80-100 FPS average in the latest games barring extreme settings like supersampling or MSAA in games with deferred rendering. Frame rate fluctuates and is far below refresh rate, thus G-SYNC is needed.

The real target right now is 120 Hz/120 FPS or more (144 Hz/144 FPS on the CFG70) with V-Sync and blur reduction. No tearing, essentially no motion blur. But since this is rarely achievable, VRR is necessary for when this can't be achieved.


----------



## gene-z

I can clearly see a difference between G-Sync on/off, even at higher frames rates with a 165hz panel. If I turn off G-Sync and run and uncapped FPS and let my FPS shoot up to 300 fps, my input feels smoother, but you can notice how choppy the picture is. It's almost like a hiccup every 10-30 seconds. Once you play with G-Sync on for a week or so and get use to it, then try and go back to no G-Sync, you notice it immediately, regardless of your frame rate.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> So I guess my assumption was correct and you're one of the people who think no sort of syncing technology is needed at a high refresh rate, for some reason? G-SYNC's benefits are in full effect at 115 FPS. Without any synchronizing (V-Sync or VRR) there is a ton of tearing regardless of FPS. Higher refresh rate doesn't magically make tearing disappear, or even noticeably less to me. I'm not sucked in by the hype, I simply understand the technology to some degree unlike you. I'm guessing you don't even own a high refresh rate monitor?
> 
> You seem to also overestimate the performance of modern high end GPUs in modern games. Take a look at my main sig rig. i7 6700k @ 4.6 GHz, GTX 1080 at over 2000 MHz, 2560 x 1440 144 Hz monitor. 80-100 FPS average in the latest games barring extreme settings like supersampling or MSAA in games with deferred rendering. Frame rate fluctuates and is far below refresh rate, thus G-SYNC is needed.
> 
> The real target right now is 120 Hz/120 FPS or more with V-Sync and blur reduction. No tearing, essentially no motion blur. But since this is rarely achievable, VRR is necessary for when this can't be achieved.


Ya i guess i am "one of those people" considering when i had the asus vg248qe i had vsync off and literally have never seen it tear. I play plenty of games where i was well above 144hz. You are simply trying to justify your monitor purchase here good sir, gsync has no effects until you are down in the 30-50ish fps range where there is a lot of variability, who owns a gsync display that has such a slow graphics card that would result in these low numbers? Gsync makes sense at 4k with a high end GPU but do any 4k gsync panels even exist atm?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya i guess i am "one of those people" considering when i had the asus vg248qe i had vsync off and literally have never seen it tear. I play plenty of games where i was well above 144hz. You are simply trying to justify your monitor purchase here good sir, *gsync has no effects until you are down in the 30-50ish fps range where there is a lot of variability*, who owns a gsync display that has such a slow graphics card that would result in these low numbers? Gsync makes sense at 4k with a high end GPU but do any 4k gsync panels even exist atm?


Ignorant and stubborn to the point where you prefer to remain that way, your loss. I'm really curious as to how the bolded statement appeared in your mind. So there's no tearing above 50 FPS? That's what you're implying, if you're even aware of it. Just because you can't see tearing for whatever reason doesn't mean it's not there. Nonetheless that statement takes the cake for the most senseless thing I've read all day. Now it's perfectly clear that any posts from you are to be skipped over so... moving on.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Ignorant and stubborn to the point where you prefer to remain that way, your loss. *I'm really curious as to how the bolded statement appeared in your mind*. So there's no tearing above 50 FPS? That's what you're implying, if you're even aware of it. Just because you can't see tearing for whatever reason doesn't mean it's not there. Nonetheless that statement takes the cake for the most senseless thing I've read all day. Now it's perfectly clear that any posts from you are to be skipped over so... moving on.


Nearly every review ive ever seen on gsync has said that.

Anands gsync review:
Quote:


> Unlike moving to a higher resolution or increasing quality settings, G-Sync's value is best realized in specific scenarios where there's a lot of frame rate variability - particularly between 30 and 60 fps. Staying in that sweet spot is tougher to do on a 1080p panel, especially if you've already invested in a pretty fast video card.


Take that 1080p with a grain of salt, that is when the top end GPU was what, a 780ti? They are hitting on all points i just talked about, if you are already well above 60 FPS gsync simply is not a game changer like it is in the 30-60 FPS range. Gsync has a spot in the market, but not if you are already consistently above 60 FPS in most of the games you play. 4k gsync panels is where the tech will shine, but as i said we arent there yet.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Nearly every review ive ever seen on gsync has said that.
> 
> Anands gsync review:
> Take that 1080p with a grain of salt, that is when the top end GPU was what, a 780ti? They are hitting on all points i just talked about, if you are already well above 60 FPS gsync simply is not a game changer like it is in the 30-60 FPS range. Gsync has a spot in the market, but not if you are already consistently above 60 FPS in most of the games you play. 4k gsync panels is where the tech will shine, but as i said we arent there yet.


4k G-SYNC monitors do exist although they're only 60 Hz. Putting it nicely, most reviewers including Anandtech don't know what they're talking about when it comes to displays and fall into believing somewhat common myths like that one. Tearing is present whenever frame rate and refresh rate are unsynchronized. Here is a more useful article on G-SYNC if you're actually interested in learning more about the tech:

http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/preview/

And another:

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/variable_refresh.htm
Quote:


> This lack of synchronisation coupled with the nature of monitor refreshes (typically from top to bottom) causes the monitor to display a different frame towards the top of the screen vs. the bottom. This results in distinctive 'tearing' on the monitor that really bothers some users. Even on a 120Hz or 144Hz monitor, where some users incorrectly claim that there is no tearing, the tearing is still there. It is generally less noticeable but it is definitely still there.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 4k G-SYNC monitors do exist although they're only 60 Hz. Putting it nicely, most reviewers including Anandtech don't know what they're talking about when it comes to displays and fall into believing somewhat common myths like that one. Tearing is present whenever frame rate and refresh rate are unsynchronized. Here is a more useful article on G-SYNC if you're actually interested in learning more about the tech:
> 
> http://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/preview/


Oh so i should trust a random poster on some forum over one of the most well respected tech sites on the internet? Yet i am the one who's posts should be skipped over...

Listen back to my original point, people should NOT be buying a graphics card based on the display they have they should isntead be buying it based on reviews of the games that they play. VRR displays do not even come close to outweighing the performance differences you find in games that prefer one architecture to the other, it can be massive.

You have a horse in this race you spent 800-1000 dollars on a monitor, of course you will do anything in your power to try and justify that cost.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Oh so i should trust a random poster on some forum over one of the most well respected tech sites on the internet? Yet i am the one who's posts should be skipped over...
> 
> Listen back to my original point, people should NOT be buying a graphics card based on the display they have they should isntead be buying it based on reviews of the games that they play. VRR displays do not even come close to outweighing the performance differences you find in games that prefer one architecture to the other, it can be massive.
> 
> You have a horse in this race you spent 800-1000 dollars on a monitor, of course you will do anything in your power to try and justify that cost.


No, trust sites with proven knowledge such as the ones I linked above which you of course choose to ignore. I actually do agree that people should buy GPUs based on the games, not the monitor.

Your clueless assumptions only make you look even worse. You failed to understand my key point that blur reduction is the better technology than VRR when capable of running it. You also don't know that I purchased an Eizo Foris FG2421 after already owning my XB270HU, which has no VRR, so no I'm not justifying anything since I'm willing to sacrifice VRR as that shows. I'm not the type who has to justify my purchases, but I am the type who shoots down misleading clueless posts.


----------



## Scotty99

I also agree that blur reduction>VRR , i dont even know what were talking about anymore. You seemed to get upset when i said i never noticed tearing on my 144hz panel, but are claiming its there even if people dont notice it....?

Anywho, people seem to get really upset when i say VRR isnt worth it i guess thats a pretty touchy subject around these parts (understandable given how much those displays cost and how hard it is to truly justify).

Ill be keeping a keen eye on the reviews, if this 24" samsung has blur reduction its a 100% buy for me.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I also agree that blur reduction>VRR , i dont even know what were talking about anymore. You seemed to get upset when i said i never noticed tearing on my 144hz panel, but are claiming its there even if people dont notice it....?
> 
> Anywho, people seem to get really upset when i say VRR isnt worth it i guess thats a pretty touchy subject around these parts (understandable given how much those displays cost and how hard it is to truly justify).
> 
> Ill be keeping a keen eye on the reviews, if this 24" samsung has blur reduction its a 100% buy for me.


So you get zero screen tearing on a 144hz display when using vsync off? Then are you using borderless window?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> So you get zero screen tearing on a 144hz display when using vsync off? *Then are you using borderless window*?


For me, thats the only way to game (i alt tab a lot).


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I also agree that blur reduction>VRR , i dont even know what were talking about anymore. You seemed to get upset when i said i never noticed tearing on my 144hz panel, but are claiming its there even if people dont notice it....?
> 
> Anywho, people seem to get really upset when i say VRR isnt worth it i guess thats a pretty touchy subject around these parts (understandable given how much those displays cost and how hard it is to truly justify).
> 
> Ill be keeping a keen eye on the reviews, if this 24" samsung has blur reduction its a 100% buy for me.


Plenty of people notice it. To me it is no less noticeable than tearing on a 60 Hz monitor at frame rates below 60 FPS. You claiming it's not there is simply incorrect, and spreading misinformation helps nobody. Plus, people around this forum generally have more knowledge about these technologies than your average consumer. Your statement is not unlike another thread I was in last night where somebody implied laser mice are better than optical; bogus gets tackled quickly around here.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Plenty of people notice it. To me it is no less noticeable than tearing on a 60 Hz monitor at frame rates below 60 FPS. You claiming it's not there is simply incorrect, and spreading misinformation helps nobody. Plus, people around this forum generally have more knowledge about these technologies than your average consumer. Your statement is not unlike another thread I was in last night where somebody implied laser mice are better than optical; bogus gets tackled quickly around here.


Ok so wait a second, is it more important that it _technically_ exists or if someone is able to notice it? Serious question.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ok so wait a second, is it more important that it _technically_ exists or if someone is able to notice it? Serious question.


Ask yourself that. If you didn't notice, my point has been that it's very noticeable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> To me it is no less noticeable than tearing on a 60 Hz monitor at frame rates below 60 FPS.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> For me, thats the only way to game (i alt tab a lot).


Well then that kinda explains why you don't notice any screen tearing, because in borderless window there just isn't any. I googled this a while back but couldn't really find a solid answer, the jiff of it was that it had something to do with windows aero theme vsync or some crap I'm not 100% sure. But I've tested this myself, if you play in fullscreen you _should_ be able to notice screen tearing, although it will still be less noticeable than say a 60hz monitor. But in borderless window mode regardless of the monitors refresh rate I saw zero screen tearing as you are.


----------



## Scotty99

I know what traditional tearing is on a 60hz panel (my current monitor for example, tears really bad and i have to use vsync). No point in time did i notice even a 1/100th of that when i had my vg248qe, were talking different planets here.

Most people i know do not turn vsync on with a 144hz screen, no tearing (to their eyes) is one of the benefits of these panels. If you legit could see tearing on a 144hz screen and can honestly say it was akin to what we all know a standard 60hz screen looks like when it tears, well you got some crazy eyes or something man lol.

Maybe what dude says above is accurate and why we have different experience here, i always play my games in windowed fullscreen.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Well then that kinda explains why you don't notice any screen tearing, because in borderless window there just isn't any. I googled this a while back but couldn't really find a solid answer, the jiff of it was that it had something to do with windows aero theme vsync or some crap I'm not 100% sure. But I've tested this myself, if you play in fullscreen you _should_ be able to notice screen tearing, although it will still be less noticeable than say a 60hz monitor. But in borderless window mode regardless of the monitors refresh rate I saw zero screen tearing as you are.


That would explain it. Borderless window is not something I ever really looked into due to some issues I've encountered with it. Ironically VRR is one of the known issues (incompatibilities) with it.

Most people use fullscreen however. Tearing is blatant whenever refresh rate and frame rate are unsynced.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I know what traditional tearing is on a 60hz panel (my current monitor for example, tears really bad and i have to use vsync). No point in time did i notice even a 1/100th of that when i had my vg248qe, were talking different planets here.
> 
> Most people i know do not turn vsync on with a 144hz screen, no tearing (to their eyes) is one of the benefits of these panels. If you legit could see tearing on a 144hz screen and can honestly say it was akin to what we all know a standard 60hz screen looks like when it tears, well you got some crazy eyes or something man lol.
> 
> Maybe what dude says above is accurate and why we have different experience here, i always play my games in windowed fullscreen.


Well just try it out in fullscreen and maybe you'll see it yourself lol. I used to own a VG248QE myself and yes in borderless window I saw none but fullscreen gaming it was definitely there even at high fps. But of course at the end of the day if you never ever play in fullscreen anyways then this won't ever be a problem to you, just thought maybe you'll see what me and boredgunner mean when we say there's still screen tearing even on a 144hz display at high fps.


----------



## Scotty99

Well i play a lot of mmo's, in that community almost no one uses fullscreen. Also, you can use gsync in windowed modes now, cant remember when but nvidia patched that in some time ago.

Let me just add i get no performance loss in windowed fullscreen, this hasnt been the case for many years. WIndowed fullscreen fo life yo.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That would explain it. Borderless window is not something I ever really looked into due to some issues I've encountered with it. Ironically VRR is one of the known issues (incompatibilities) with it.
> 
> Most people use fullscreen however. Tearing is blatant whenever refresh rate and frame rate are unsynced.


Well looks like you got something from this convo bud, get out of that fullscreen mindset of yesteryear and enjoy your fullscreen windowed tear free gaming experiences : )


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Well looks like you got something from this convo bud, get out of that fullscreen mindset of yesteryear and enjoy your fullscreen windowed tear free gaming experiences : )


I actually have tried it twice recently: in Deus Ex: Mankind Divided with no issues... in fact this had issues in fullscreen (crashes). The other is Shadow Warrior 2, but I didn't try it without any syncing technologies (it has judder or something with any).


----------



## Scotty99

Ya i honestly cant remember when but the option is somewhere in the nvidia control panel to enable gsync with windowed modes. Whats hilarious about this is i remember vividly at gsync release that people said without a shadow of a doubt that gsync would NEVER be compatible with windowed modes and that alone was a dealbreaker for me. Couple years later nvidia simply patches it in nonchalant, goes to show i have a hard time taking people by their words lol.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I actually have tried it twice recently: in Deus Ex: Mankind Divided with no issues... in fact this had issues in fullscreen (crashes). The other is Shadow Warrior 2, but I didn't try it without any syncing technologies (it has judder or something with any).


Shadow Warrior 2 judders with gsync? Oh well if it does I'll just play it on the FG2421 I got coming in next week


----------



## boredgunner

G-SYNC windowed support is still imperfect, not sure about FreeSync.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Shadow Warrior 2 judders with gsync? Oh well if it does I'll just play it on the FG2421 I got coming in next week


Copycat. Good luck with yours though, mine is going back tomorrow. I swear parts of the screen including the entire right side were like 200 cd/m2 while the rest was under 120. Worst luminance uniformity and backlight bleed ever, its blacks were worse than my XB270HU because of that. I'm guessing their recertified monitors are all failures. Had that not been the case it'd probably be better than the CFG70 at least for me. Some crappy pics of it:



















That last one shows the game Penumbra: Overture in the mines which are supposed to be essentially pitch black. Also that game without a frame rate cap or syncing tech runs at over 300 FPS and tears so badly.


----------



## MistaSparkul

I actually bought mine off of forum member I88bastar, he was selling 3 of them over on the hardforum. If you're still up for one maybe you can check with him to see if he still has any left.


----------



## Scotty99

What issues is gsync having with windowed? Surely whatever they are is better than the ****show you are describing with tearing in fullscreen.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya i guess i am "one of those people" considering when i had the asus vg248qe i had vsync off and literally have never seen it tear. I play plenty of games where i was well above 144hz. You are simply trying to justify your monitor purchase here good sir, gsync has no effects until you are down in the 30-50ish fps range where there is a lot of variability, who owns a gsync display that has such a slow graphics card that would result in these low numbers? Gsync makes sense at 4k with a high end GPU but do any 4k gsync panels even exist atm?


100% completely bogus hogwash. I had two VG248QE's and believe me, there was ALWAYS tearing if vsync was off.
If you didn't notice tearing, you either:

1) had vsync on + triplebuffering enabled or some other form of dynamic vsync.
2) had such serious motion blur without lightboost mode running, that you couldn't even see the tearing of vsync off.
No ands ifs ors or buts here.

3) and borderless window is a completely different type of rendering. We are not talking about that here and you didn't even say it until someone found out that was a mode you are using. Any monitor /video card can use borderless window if the game allows it. Not all games do.

Strobing always makes stutters and tearing more easy to see since there's no motion blur to hide it away.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> What issues is gsync having with windowed? Surely whatever they are is better than the ****show you are describing with tearing in fullscreen.


The only issue I've had is G-SYNC flat out not working. Never heard of any other but it's not something I look into.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> 100% completely bogus hogwash. I had two VG248QE's and believe me, there was ALWAYS tearing if vsync was off.
> If you didn't notice tearing, you either:
> 
> 1) had vsync on + triplebuffering enabled or some other form of dynamic vsync.
> 2) had such serious motion blur without lightboost mode running, that you couldn't even see the tearing of vsync off.
> No ands ifs ors or buts here.
> 
> 3) and borderless window is a completely different type of rendering. *We are not talking about that here and you didn't even say it until someone found out that was a mode you are using*. Any monitor /video card can use borderless window if the game allows it. Not all games do.
> 
> Strobing always makes stutters and tearing more easy to see since there's no motion blur to hide it away.


What in the actual hell are you talking about. It was my experience to never get tearing, it was someone elses that they were....again how am i wrong here?

What is really mind boggling to me is WHY are you guys using fullscreen, for what reason? There hasnt been windowed performance penalties in years, alt tabbing is instant, and you arent risking a crash with alt tabbing. In fullscreen you get.....crashing....and slow alt tabbing?

Lets not forget people, the reason all this started was someone saying all the benefits to VRR displays and one they listed was no tearing. When i stated i never got tearing on a standard 144hz display i got attacked (which i still havent got an apology for) and what turns out the reason is, i was using the proper display mode in 2016....and they arent.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> What in the actual hell are you talking about. It was my experience to never get tearing, it was someone elses that they were....again how am i wrong here?
> 
> What is really mind boggling to me is WHY are you guys using fullscreen, for what reason? There hasnt been windowed performance penalties in years, alt tabbing is instant, and you arent risking a crash with alt tabbing. In fullscreen you get.....crashing....and slow alt tabbing?
> 
> Lets not forget people, the reason all this started was someone saying all the benefits to VRR displays and one they listed was no tearing. When i stated i never got tearing on a standard 144hz display i got attacked (which i still havent got an apology for) and what turns out the reason is, i was using the proper display mode in 2016....and they arent.


I get 50% fps in borderless at worst compared to fullscreen. And the mouse feels less responsive/sluggish at same framerates compared to fullscreen.


----------



## aliquis

If you play in windowed mode of course you will not be getting any tearing, because the windows display manager(WDM) will force vsync+triple buffer(very similar to fast sync) on. However this increases your input lag, depending how high your fps rate is, by about 20-30 ms (much less than vsync does, not a big deal for most of us) and you get constant framepacing issues that result in either judder/microstutter.

If you say that borderless is perfect and smooth for you, by all means enjoy it, however if you argue that VRR tech is useless on a high refresh monitor because borderless windows is just as good, i have to disagree.

There are areas where VRR is clearly superior (less input lag, perfect framepacing between the gpu output and the displayed frame on the monitor), you can watch footage captured with highspeed camera on youtube to compare the stuttering/judder of vsync-triple buffer (borderless window and fastsync) with smooth framepacing if you dont believe me, it's most certainly not based on unfounded hype.


----------



## KGPrime

I hadn't seen visible tearing since the 90's. I literally forgot it existed until all this gsync talk.

I always used vsync and or capped frames on crt. Then for the last 5 years or whatever since the gtx600 series i moved to capping frames or adaptive and or adaptive half refresh depending on the game.

So the first time i saw tearing in 16 years was this year when my last fw900 died. I was replaying Doom 3 to get ready for Doom 2016 when it died. So when i finally plugged in this 60hz lcd of course it's terrible, a few weeks go by and i accept my fate of now being part of the pc non master lcd race. So decide to try 60Hz gaming for the first time since like 1998. I loaded up Doom 3 to asses how bad it was going to be. Well there was massive tearing. It was all messed up as all my settings ini nvidia profile ect was set up for my crt. What i ended up doing was sort of ghetto gsync. I unlocked the games tick and capped frames at 60fps with no vsync on. It was playable again, no tearing. And i even sat there and strafed in front of walls and pillars over and over extensively to make sure it was gone. All that was left was the blur.

Then since i got a 1070 i have been using fast sync on everything that the card will push out a high framerate on, which has been everything so far except for Skyrim, still on this pos 60Hz tn panel. No tearing. I'm not going to put it under a microscope frame by frame to find out if there are micro tears i cannot visibly see. Zero point in that. Plays and looks smooth even looking for it closely at normal game speed. Doom 2016 played surprisingly good with fast sync, card pushing 200fps ( 60hz so still 60fps, but entirely better than 60fps capped or 60hz vsync).

To me, negating "variable" is always preferred. A solid framerate should always feel subjectively smoother. Still Gsync has merit for those times you cannot get your lowest frames to match a suitable refresh rate.


----------



## ruimfine

CFG70
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Is there a release date yet for the 24"?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> Should be soon.


CFG70 (24" 144Hz) is already available in South Korea. 1th Nov in USA & Europe (info by by amazon)


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> I hadn't seen visible tearing since the 90's. I literally forgot it existed until all this gsync talk.
> 
> I always used vsync and or capped frames on crt. Then for the last 5 years or whatever since the gtx600 series i moved to capping frames or adaptive and or adaptive half refresh depending on the game.
> 
> So the first time i saw tearing in 16 years was this year when my last fw900 died. I was replaying Doom 3 to get ready for Doom 2016 when it died. So when i finally plugged in this 60hz lcd of course it's terrible, a few weeks go by and i accept my fate of now being part of the pc non master lcd race. So decide to try 60Hz gaming for the first time since like 1998. I loaded up Doom 3 to asses how bad it was going to be. Well there was massive tearing. It was all messed up as all my settings ini nvidia profile ect was set up for my crt. What i ended up doing was sort of ghetto gsync. I unlocked the games tick and capped frames at 60fps with no vsync on. It was playable again, no tearing. And i even sat there and strafed in front of walls and pillars over and over extensively to make sure it was gone. All that was left was the blur.
> 
> Then since i got a 1070 i have been using fast sync on everything that the card will push out a high framerate on, which has been everything so far except for Skyrim, still on this pos 60Hz tn panel. No tearing. I'm not going to put it under a microscope frame by frame to find out if there are micro tears i cannot visibly see. Zero point in that. Plays and looks smooth even looking for it closely at normal game speed. Doom 2016 played surprisingly good with fast sync, card pushing 200fps ( 60hz so still 60fps, but entirely better than 60fps capped or 60hz vsync).
> 
> To me, negating "variable" is always preferred. A solid framerate should always feel subjectively smoother. Still Gsync has merit for those times you cannot get your lowest frames to match a suitable refresh rate.


Locked exactly to, or near the refresh rate, I get the most noticeble tearing, theres like this static line tearing the screen in half, and you can't unsee it. I get better results by going like 25% past the screen refresh rate, for example 100fps with 75Hz looks good, almost G-sync. In 60Hz times I remember coming to the same conclusion - 75fps at 60Hz was good.

I had Samsung 2233RZ at 120Hz before, and I remember no tricks were needed to make tearing practically non-existent thanks to the refresh rate, can't wait to jump back to the 120Hz+ with the C24FG70, even with nvidia card.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Locked exactly to, or near the refresh rate, I get the most noticeble tearing, theres like this static line tearing the screen in half, and you can't unsee it.


Yeah back when I was on a 60 Hz monitor I tried just capping frame rate to 60 or 58 and not using V-Sync. Awful tearing. Fullscreen + any syncing technology is the most reliable way to game.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Locked exactly to, or near the refresh rate, I get the most noticeble tearing, theres like this static line tearing the screen in half, and you can't unsee it. I get better results by going like 25% past the screen refresh rate, for example 100fps with 75Hz looks good, almost G-sync. In 60Hz times I remember coming to the same conclusion - 75fps at 60Hz was good.


It actually depends on the game. I have never been bothered by tearing... until I tried Wolfenstein: the old blood. In that title you had tearing exactly in the middle of the screen. Most annoying thing ever.


----------



## gene-z

Let's get back on topic. Here are some new video I found:





 *144Hz normal mode*




 *144Hz fastest mode*




 *120Hz fastest mode*


----------



## tehidiot

Hmm looks like it only strobes in 144hz.


----------



## Sedolf

Too bad, would be rather limited if it strobes only at 144Hz.
But then this picture from the Samsung page suddenly makes more sense, I initially thought it is just the classic exaggerated marketing:

http://www.samsung.com/de/consumer-images/product/displays/2016/LC24FG70FQUXEN/features/LC24FG70FQUXEN-316181-1.jpg


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehidiot*
> 
> Hmm looks like it only strobes in 144hz.


To hell with the CFG70 then. Every monitor sucks.


----------



## Falkentyne

What's the point of strobing only at 144hz if you need to keep the fps always at 144fps to make use of it to avoid stuttering or tearing?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> What's the point of strobing only at 144hz if you need to keep the fps always at 144fps to make use of it to avoid stuttering or tearing?


Really good looking counter strike gameplay i guess. Lawl


----------



## boredgunner

Somewhat off topic but the Lenovo Y27G doesn't have ULMB I take it? If so, back to post #308.


----------



## aliquis

I think the idea that the monitor only supports strobing at 144hz hilarious, they advertise it as the ultimate technology against ghosting, however if you run in this 144hz strobing mode with less fps and frames will get doubled, you will perceive even more ghosting then without the strobing.

Samsung released a new video about this model on youtube, take a good laugh








Behold the Samsung marketing in all its glory


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Let's get back on topic. Here are some new video I found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *144Hz normal mode*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *144Hz fastest mode*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *120Hz fastest mode*


he's playing video. i doubt it's 144fps video. sorry but it's useless.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> I think the idea that the monitor only supports strobing at 144hz hilarious, they advertise it as the ultimate technology against ghosting, however if you run in this 144hz strobing mode with less fps and frames will get doubled, you will perceive even more ghosting then without the strobing.
> 
> Samsung released a new video about this model on youtube, take a good laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behold the Samsung marketing in all its glory


4 channel backlight strobing was kind of cool.


----------



## Sedolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> 4 channel backlight strobing was kind of cool.


Yes, it doesn't turn the entire backlight on and off, but scans from top to bottom (across 4 zones), more like a CRT I believe. They probably did this to minimize the crosstalk.


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> I think the idea that the monitor only supports strobing at 144hz hilarious, they advertise it as the ultimate technology against ghosting, however if you run in this 144hz strobing mode with less fps and frames will get doubled, you will perceive even more ghosting then without the strobing.


I don't get that. Why should the frames be doubled? Lets say I'm getting 100fps while the monitor is running at 144hz, doesn't that just mean that some frames are displayed twice?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedolf*
> 
> They probably absolutely did this to minimize the crosstalk.


Samsung, teaching other manufacturers how to gitgud.

Unless some really bad issue is found in a review, i'm definitely buying this thing.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Samsung, teaching other manufacturers how to gitgud.
> 
> Unless some really bad issue is found in a review, i'm definitely buying this thing.


You should have gone 240Hz G-Sync in all TN glory. I'm positive that screams harder of hoodie gamer.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Samsung, teaching other manufacturers how to gitgud.
> 
> Unless some really bad issue is found in a review, i'm definitely buying this thing.


Which one are you getting?


----------



## aliquis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> I don't get that. Why should the frames be doubled? Lets say I'm getting 100fps while the monitor is running at 144hz, doesn't that just mean that some frames are displayed twice?


Yes, by doubled i meant that a frame gets displayed for two refresh periods but it depends of course on what v-sync implemantation you use, if you use regular v-sync and the fps dips, all frames will get displayed twice, on other implemantations such as fast sync or borderless window only some will get displayed twice (if fps < hz).

This kind of displaying a frame twice is only kind of problematic in conjunction with ulmb, because the sole benefit from it is the low persistance, however if you get two strobes after another with the same image during motion, due to your eye tracking, it will not look like motion blur but like a sharp ghosting effect.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> he's playing video. i doubt it's 144fps video. sorry but it's useless.


I hate the internet sometimes.


----------



## Malinkadink

That promotional video is the cringiest of the cringiest. Anyways if anyone wants to use the blur reduction they need to maintain 144+ fps 24/7, its the same thing for ULMB at 120hz, if you drop below 120 fps constantly its better to just use gsync/freesync. I'm very curious to see if this monitor is worth replacing my xb240h with, if its almost as fast then i'd reckon its worth replacing since the Samsung will annihilate this TN in prettiness.


----------



## Scotty99

I think yall are jumping to conclusions a bit too soon. I know you all believe this is the way things are but maybe samsung is doing some trickery to make it so you dont need to maintain 144hz at all times to avoid ghosting. I said it earlier in this thread but when gsync released everyone and their mother on this forum and others said it was literally IMPOSSIBLE to implement windowed modes with gsync, alas nvidia patched it in later with no fan fair.

Smart people get things done.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Samsung, teaching other manufacturers how to gitgud.
> 
> Unless some really bad issue is found in a review, i'm definitely buying this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one are you getting?
Click to expand...

24 incher. It'll hold me over well till 4K 120+ Hz arrives.


----------



## Firionhope

Sorry to dig up a dead off topic horse here, but does using borderless windowed force v sync +double/tripple buffer for sure, even in windows 10? I read somewhere that it depends on the game. I also read something about game dvr forcing v sync, but you could turn that off which I imagine would fix the problem. So sort of confused...


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedolf*
> 
> Yes, it doesn't turn the entire backlight on and off, but scans from top to bottom (across 4 zones), more like a CRT I believe. They probably did this to minimize the crosstalk.


They had to do this.
There's a reason why ULMB doesn't work at 144hz.

Benq blur reduction at 144hz has crosstalk covering about 30% of the screen! (meaning the next frame's data bleeds into the current frame because the pixels can't transition fast enough in 6.9ms of frame time).


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> That promotional video is the cringiest of the cringiest. Anyways if anyone wants to use the blur reduction they need to maintain 144+ fps 24/7, its the same thing for ULMB at 120hz, if you drop below 120 fps constantly its better to just use gsync/freesync. I'm very curious to see if this monitor is worth replacing my xb240h with, if its almost as fast then i'd reckon its worth replacing since the Samsung will annihilate this TN in prettiness.


Well if you cant use freesync, why would it be better to not use blur reduction?


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Well if you cant use freesync, why would it be better to not use blur reduction?


Blur reduction only works when you have a constant fps set at the strobing rate. It makes things worse if you activate it while not having very high framerates. So, what he means is that you either have +144fps and have blur reduction on, or don't have +144fps and have freesync on.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Well if you cant use freesync, why would it be better to not use blur reduction?
> 
> 
> 
> Blur reduction only works when you have a constant fps set at the strobing rate. It makes things worse if you activate it while not having very high framerates. So, what he means is that you either have +144fps and have blur reduction on, or don't have +144fps and have freesync on.
Click to expand...

It's not anywhere near as problematic as you make it sound.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Blur reduction only works when you have a constant fps set at the strobing rate. It makes things worse if you activate it while not having very high framerates. So, what he means is that you either have +144fps and have blur reduction on, or don't have +144fps and have freesync on.


Probably the case with the CFG70 (regarding the very high frame rates part). The Eizo Foris FG2421 is the only exception I've found; I find its blur reduction helpful at 120 Hz/120 FPS, 80 Hz/80 FPS, and 60 Hz/60 FPS. Surprisingly clear motion, better than my XB270HU can muster at any of those refresh rates with or without ULMB. I didn't test any other refresh rate, I wager it wouldn't look good interpolating say 100 Hz to 240.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> It's not anywhere near as problematic as you make it sound.


He's (the poster you replied to) is 100% correct. I've done more testing with blur reduction than most people. Blur reduction loses a lot of its benefits if you don't keep FPS=refresh MOST of the time. If you're getting persistent stuttering because your FPS is too low, you're better off with gsync/freesync.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> It's not anywhere near as problematic as you make it sound.
> 
> 
> 
> He's (the poster you replied to) is 100% correct. I've done more testing with blur reduction than most people. Blur reduction loses a lot of its benefits if you don't keep FPS=refresh MOST of the time. If you're getting persistent stuttering because your FPS is too low, you're better off with gsync/freesync.
Click to expand...

Considering i've had a CRT for a really long time, i doubt anyone here has done more "testing" with strobing than i. It's set to 100 Hz, and it's not bad when it dips into the 80's. The technology is different fundamentally, but the phenomenon of tracking things across different frames is similar.


----------



## gene-z

Strobing with an FPS below your refresh looks like I'm looking at two monitors outputs at once. Looks like a mess to me, lol.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Considering i've had a CRT for a really long time, i doubt anyone here has done more "testing" with strobing than i. It's set to 100 Hz, and it's not bad when it dips into the 80's. The technology is different fundamentally, but the phenomenon of tracking things across different frames is similar.


I had my CRT until it broke, in 2012'ish I think. I used CRT's since the 90's. and I only had LCD's like the Samsung 2233rz as a backup, which I never used..
So I guess we're even.

I was a CRT diehard.

my CRT history:
TV's outputting Commodore 64 stuff, C64 monitor, Zeos/CTX monitor, Viewsonic CRT, two Dell P1130 CRT's till they broke, then finally VG248QE/lightboost and Benq XL2720Z/Benq blur reduction, which I still have.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Considering i've had a CRT for a really long time, i doubt anyone here has done more "testing" with strobing than i. It's set to 100 Hz, and it's not bad when it dips into the 80's. The technology is different fundamentally, but the phenomenon of tracking things across different frames is similar.
> 
> 
> 
> I had my CRT until it broke, in 2012'ish I think. I used CRT's since the 90's. and I only had LCD's like the Samsung 2233rz as a backup, which I never used..
> So I guess we're even.
> 
> I was a CRT diehard.
> 
> my CRT history:
> TV's outputting Commodore 64 stuff, C64 monitor, Zeos/CTX monitor, Viewsonic CRT, two Dell P1130 CRT's till they broke, then finally VG248QE/lightboost and Benq XL2720Z/Benq blur reduction, which I still have.
Click to expand...

I still have a CRT TV in my living room, if you can believe it. And there's my CRT monitor. This Samsung will be my first LCD as my main monitor. The only LCD i've owned at home was so annoying (BenQ XL2410T) that i sold it a couple of months after i got it.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I had my CRT until it broke, in 2012'ish I think. I used CRT's since the 90's. and I only had LCD's like the Samsung 2233rz as a backup, which I never used..
> So I guess we're even.
> 
> I was a CRT diehard.
> 
> my CRT history:
> TV's outputting Commodore 64 stuff, C64 monitor, Zeos/CTX monitor, Viewsonic CRT, two Dell P1130 CRT's till they broke, then finally VG248QE/lightboost and Benq XL2720Z/Benq blur reduction, which I still have.


Haha nice!!!
I used perfectly tuned Sony Trinitron FD 500 and 520's till 2009! Even took them to LAN parties, everyone's jaw dropped when they saw them, but were very impressed with the performance. Nothing better then $1800 msrp CRT's!


----------



## quovadis123

I'm sick and tired of waiting for samsungs 34".

This is it here. I am negotiating with the Koreans now.

http://www.microboard.co.kr/m340clz-3440x1440

LG ips 100HZ.

They also make a 32" 4k Lg ips.


----------



## Fluffyman

Samsung announced early December as release date for Germany and one retailer here is even saying November. Not too long, I'm gonna wait for sure for that lovely VA panel.


----------



## kd5151

Usa Amazon says the 24 inch will be released on Oct 30. Sorry if repost. B&H also has option for preorders.


----------



## gene-z

Apparently these will also have a G-Sync version in 2017.

Edit: " Nvidia G-Sync in the CFG70 27inch has been changed to AMD FreeSync. G-Sync Gaming monitor is going to be released next year.

Introduce Samsung monitors of 2016. There are 5 product categories : Curved, High Resolution, Gaming, Flat and Business monitor. Please have a good look and choose the best monitor for you."

In the info section of 



.


----------



## LunaTiC123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Apparently these will also have a G-Sync version in 2017.
> 
> Edit: " Nvidia G-Sync in the CFG70 27inch has been changed to AMD FreeSync. G-Sync Gaming monitor is going to be released next year.
> 
> Introduce Samsung monitors of 2016. There are 5 product categories : Curved, High Resolution, Gaming, Flat and Business monitor. Please have a good look and choose the best monitor for you."
> 
> In the info section of
> 
> 
> 
> .


probably just the 27" 1080p version, hopefully the 24" one also gets gsync next year but who knows...


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> Samsung announced early December as release date for Germany and one retailer here is even saying November. Not too long, I'm gonna wait for sure for that lovely VA panel.


Are you talking about 24" model with freesync? 24" model with freesync expected to start sale at 30 oct or 1 nov from many sources I saw.


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> Are you talking about 24" model with freesync? 24" model with freesync expected to start sale at 30 oct or 1 nov from many sources I saw.


No I was talking about the 34". The smaller ones are expected to go on sale within the next couple of days like you said.

A G-Sync version of the 34" probably isn't to be expected any time soon by Samsung, is it?


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> A G-Sync version of the 34" probably isn't to be expected any time soon by Samsung, is it?


dunno. i guess much later.


----------



## mtcn77

I cannot believe we are charmed by Samsung for essentially reintroducing the four fluorescent lamps that were superseded by leds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> dunno. i guess much later.


Yes, the announcement for G-Sync was for specified models and was never announced a specific date of launch.


----------



## Fluffyman

Does the 34" model have a VESA mount? Going by videos it looks like it only has a proprietary stand.

No deal breaker for me but would have liked to mount it on the wall.


----------



## mtcn77

Correction: It does.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Sorry for misleading you,
> It also comes with VESA:


----------



## tehidiot

Seriously, just why?!


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehidiot*
> 
> Seriously, just why?!


VA has a viewing angle issue. If you use it on a mount, you will likely recline yourself out of its focus. Samsung has solved the gamma shift occurring at wide angles with S-PVA, but contrast shift still there, so the image will look flat.
No one looks at a VA-TV at close range: calls for a major eyestrain, tried it. VA-monitors on the other hand, as with all monitors, have to converge at a much closer range, so the uniformity is an issue without the curvature. You also get the benefits of reduced reflections and larger viewing field the closer you sit, but I suppose the best viewing distance is still between 1/2R to 1R curve focal distance since it will prevent you from seeing any reflections.[Source]


----------



## tehidiot

Hmm interesting - thanks.

I didn't realize that curved monitors actually that many advantages.


----------



## MistaSparkul

The used FG2421 I bought arrived today. That monitor and the Samsung KU6300 I bought have both convinced me that VA panels image quality is just AWESOME!!! Gimme that CF791 now!


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> The used FG2421 I bought arrived today. That monitor and the Samsung KU6300 I bought have both convinced me that VA panels image quality is just AWESOME!!! Gimme that CF791 now!


Ive never used a VA panel, do the colors just pop more? This new samsung screen is the first that has interested me in a long while.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ive never used a VA panel, do the colors just pop more? This new samsung screen is the first that has interested me in a long while.


They resemble CRTs: text looks blurred, but the colours have a certain appeal. Though, they aren't as accurate, they have way more contrast - something that suits perceptual brightness.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> They resemble CRTs: text looks blurred, but the colours have a certain appeal. Though, they aren't as accurate, they have way more contrast - something that suits perceptual brightness.


It took me forever to get used to LCD's after using CRT's for so long, im curious to see how close these new samsungs feel with the motion blur enabled.

Any reviews out on the 24" yet?


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> It took me forever to get used to LCD's after using CRT's for so long, im curious to see how close these new samsungs feel with the motion blur enabled.
> 
> Any reviews out on the 24" yet?


I give my ips top marks for text rendering. I couldn't have seen that sort of definition without an ips, it is just not possible. Yet, VAs have much to look forward to.
I saw a news piece in which 791 is noted to be better than the 144Hz ones.
Quote:


> I had the chance to play with the new Samsung Quantum Dot monitors and the mighty ultrawide CF971, with its tight 1500R curve and 100Hz refresh rate, is a glorious thing. Racing around in Need For Speed's night-time streets was an impressive experience, with sharp colours, detail even in the darkness and excellent contrast.
> 
> Samsung CFG70 release date
> 
> The 16:9 curved Quantum Dot screens though I was not so impressed with, despite their 144Hz refresh and 1ms response. The 1080p VA panels in the CFG70 series don't seem to have the quality of the higher resolution display and side-by-side the images weren't as crisp and the viewing angles not so hot either.


[Source]


----------



## prava

At more than double the resolution of course the 34" is better


----------



## Fluffyman

But it jumps to mind that the tester didn't lose a word about the fluidity of the smaller 144Hz panels, could mean that the difference is so small that he couldn't perceive it (as a non-pro gamer).


----------



## quovadis123

Guys
I got the Koreans to do a promotion have a look at this 34"

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAB894VT9665&cm_re=microboard-_-0JC-009H-00001-_-Product


----------



## Fluffyman

New official videos for the 34" from Samsung:










Regarding the second vid, why is Samsung releasing so damn goofy promo? I wished they would have shown it turned on atleast.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> Regarding the second vid, why is Samsung releasing so damn goofy promo? I wished they would have shown it turned on atleast.


I cringed hard.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Hurry the f*** up Samsung. And AMD hurry the f*** up with Vega.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> Guys
> I got the Koreans to do a promotion have a look at this 34"
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAB894VT9665&cm_re=microboard-_-0JC-009H-00001-_-Product


That is a bargain i must say, i mean its literally the same monitor for $300 less than the Sammy, but you're also taking the risk of no warranty, and who knows how well this monitor functions compared to samsungs solution since the korean monitors tend to have their own scalers.


----------



## quovadis123

Don't know
All i Know is that I received a defective Qnix 32 4k" yesterday.
It's easier to pull teeth than get a return from Newegg.

$699 is definitely a risk. However this is an LG ips, and the Samsung is a VA.
different animal

In theory Samsung should have better contrast and blacks whereas the colors should be deeper on the IPS.

Mind you all of this is very arbitrary, because I also received an Asus 32" the other day which has an AMVA panel and the colors are just as good as IPS...


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> Don't know
> All i Know is that I received a defective Qnix 32 4k" yesterday.
> It's easier to pull teeth than get a return from Newegg.
> 
> $699 is definitely a risk. However this is an LG ips, and the Samsung is a VA.
> different animal
> 
> In theory Samsung should have better contrast and blacks whereas the colors should be deeper on the IPS.
> 
> Mind you all of this is very arbitrary, because I also received an Asus 32" the other day which has an AMVA panel and the colors are just as good as IPS...


SPECIFICATIONS

Brand: Microboard
Model: M340CLZ
Screen Size: 34 inches
Resolution: 3440 x 1440
Color: 16.7 million colors
Connection: DVI / HDMI2.0 / DP1.2
View Angle: 178
Refresh Rate: Real 100Hz
*Contrast Ratio: 3,000:1*
Aspect Ratio: 21:9
Flat/Curved: Curved
Curved ratio: R1800
Response Time: 8MS (GTG) / 4MS (OD)
Consumption: 60W
Size (included Stand): 814.98 x 249 x 437.36 (mm)
Weight(Packing): 10.4 kg
Voltage: Free Volt (AC100-240V 50/60HZ)
Plug Type: Korea C Type
Additional EU to US Plug converter Supplied with Unit

Its not IPS


----------



## quovadis123

OOOO
you are right....that contrast ratio is way up there. Must be a VA


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> OOOO
> you are right....that contrast ratio is way up there. Must be a VA


Its using the exact same Samsung panel it has the same curve and everything, theres just no brand markup like there is with the Samsung.


----------



## quovadis123

The problem is ...there are no samsungs yet. So we do not know if they are amazing or not


----------



## quovadis123

This looks exciting
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Order-Qnix-40-Monitor-UHD-4020R-Curved-Mine-3840x2160-SHIPS-16-11-01-/252596658607?hash=item3acfef21af:g:VdQAAOSwxKtX~5Mz


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> This looks exciting
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Order-Qnix-40-Monitor-UHD-4020R-Curved-Mine-3840x2160-SHIPS-16-11-01-/252596658607?hash=item3acfef21af:g:VdQAAOSwxKtX~5Mz


Yeah i know about that one i linked it in a thread for an upcoming 40" philips monitor with similar specs. Only thing is its 60hz, but its got some extra versatility compared to the 100hz ultrawide, you can run it at 3840x1600 to get a perfect 2.4:1 aspect ratio and get all the benefits of an ultrawide with some letterboxing, anytime support for 21:9 is lacking you can run it in 16:9 like normal. Refresh rate is important to me and 60->100hz is significant, its like 30->60hz, past 100hz it becomes less noticeable, but i can definitely tell the difference still from 100hz to 144hz.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> i can definitely tell the difference still from 100hz to 144hz.


Are you sure it's not placebo? I definitively can't distinguish 110 from 144, looks exactly the same to me.

I'm excitied about CF791, but I'm afraid it may have the "fuzzy/blurry text" problem just like the current samsung ultrawide.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> i can definitely tell the difference still from 100hz to 144hz.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure it's not placebo? I definitively can't distinguish 110 from 144, looks exactly the same to me.
Click to expand...

It's not placebo. I can tell the difference relatively easily. But i still think 100 Hz is smooth "enough". So, the difference is not, usually, a deterrent for me.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Are you sure it's not placebo? I definitively can't distinguish 110 from 144, looks exactly the same to me.
> 
> I'm excitied about CF791, but I'm afraid it may have the "fuzzy/blurry text" problem just like the current samsung ultrawide.


100 to 144 is noticeable thoguh its not as huge of an impact. Going from 144 to 165 though...now that was where I was having a hard time telling. If I tried really hard I could notice but if I have to actually try to notice then why bother.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> 100 to 144 is noticeable thoguh its not as huge of an impact. Going from 144 to 165 though...now that was where I was having a hard time telling. If I tried really hard I could notice but if I have to actually try to notice then why bother.


I didn't think the difference was that noticeable either, until you get use to it. I was using strictly 165hz in games and 144hz on desktop with my Dell S24. A few days ago, I decided to play some games in windowed mode so I can alt+tab a lot faster for e-mail I need to respond to quickly. As soon as I switched to windowed mode, I noticed a large difference in my games. The games revert to the desktop refresh in windowed mode, which I had at 144hz.

If you try and compare it out of the box, or do a quick A/B where you switch back and forth, it's hard to notice. If you get use to it for a long time and get accustom to it, then go to a lower refresh, you notice a pretty drastic change.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> I didn't think the difference was that noticeable either, until you get use to it. I was using strictly 165hz in games and 144hz on desktop with my Dell S24. A few days ago, I decided to play some games in windowed mode so I can alt+tab a lot faster for e-mail I need to respond to quickly. As soon as I switched to windowed mode, I noticed a large difference in my games. The games revert to the desktop refresh in windowed mode, which I had at 144hz.
> 
> If you try and compare it out of the box, or do a quick A/B where you switch back and forth, it's hard to notice. If you get use to it for a long time and get accustom to it, then go to a lower refresh, you notice a pretty drastic change.


Heres looking forward to 240hz, getting me one of those displays as soon as i can, i dont care that its still a TN and 1080p


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Heres looking forward to 240hz, getting me one of those displays as soon as i can, i dont care that its still a TN and 1080p


TN is best suited for 240hz anyway.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> TN is best suited for 240hz anyway.


Technically OLED is best suited for 240hz, but they don't want to give us that yet


----------



## boredgunner

Even without backlight strobing, I clearly see the difference between 100 FPS, 120 FPS, and 144 FPS. I simply cannot imagine anything smoother than 144 FPS though, I look forward to trying something higher just to see if I can notice a difference (I doubt I can). 120 is smooth enough for me though, single strobe blur reduction is quite effective here and it's very smooth.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 120 is smooth enough for me though, single strobe blur reduction is quite effective here and it's very smooth.


Plus, 120 is much better than 144 or 165 for perfect 24, 30, 40, and 60 FPS pulldown.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Plus, 120 is much better than 144 or 165 for perfect 24, 30, 40, and 60 FPS pulldown.


Yeah but I don't use my computer monitor for TV. Ideally we'd have 120 Hz TV and monitors with the highest refresh rate possible.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Plus, 120 is much better than 144 or 165 for perfect 24, 30, 40, and 60 FPS pulldown.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but I don't use my computer monitor for TV. Ideally we'd have 120 Hz TV and monitors with the highest refresh rate possible.
Click to expand...

I still watch content on my monitor, so i don't mind not having 144 Hz if the alternative is 120.


----------



## ruimfine

Many measurements of input lag, brightness at 1ms MPRT mode of Samsung C24FG70 here http://blog.naver.com/kayu3321 usable with http://translate.google.com
tldr: LG, EIZO, BenQ, NVIDIA suck balls with their blur reduction techs. Samsung owned them all in terms of motion clarity and brightness.


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Even without backlight strobing, I clearly see the difference between 100 FPS, 120 FPS, and 144 FPS. I simply cannot imagine anything smoother than 144 FPS though, I look forward to trying something higher just to see if I can notice a difference (I doubt I can).


I was surprised when I found 144Hz full of tearing after 220Hz with https://hardforum.com/threads/no-latency-overclockable-up-to-1080p-270hz-monitor-controller-board.1894299/


----------



## Hunched

There's like 10 different games just waiting until I have the C24FG70 so I can play them.
I need to experience them for the first time in their full glory, October is nearly over where is my monitor Samsung?!


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> There's like 10 different games just waiting until I have the C24FG70 so I can play them.
> I need to experience them for the first time in their full glory, October is nearly over where is my monitor Samsung?!


HYPEEE

I'm sad it doesn't have HDCP, though.


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> Many measurements of input lag, brightness at 1ms MPRT mode of Samsung C24FG70 here http://blog.naver.com/kayu3321 usable with http://translate.google.com
> tldr: LG, EIZO, BenQ, NVIDIA suck balls with their blur reduction techs. Samsung owned them all in terms of motion clarity and brightness.


+1


----------



## xg4m3

Some guy on reddit has it and you can ask him anything you want about it.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/59i2sb/i_have_the_new_samsung_c24fg70_any_question/


----------



## mtcn77

Okay, I think we are getting over the unaddressed blue tint after all this while. Good.
Quote:


> Through color correction and to compare the two scenes as the feeling of power is captured through the camera deupnidaman, it gave C24FG70 express this more accurate when compared to white on white. For S2716DG showed a slight blue tinge to the white. If the arm is also a lot of difference because of its contrast ratio of the two products it was certainly a feeling that C24FG70 a more accurate representation.
> Known as color expression of the VA panel shows the outstanding figure against the TN panel.


----------



## ruimfine

Amazon changed pre-order price from $400 to $350
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M1DEEYP


----------



## Fluffyman

One shop (germany) is now telling 2 weeks till release for the 34". It's getting more and more exciting.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> Amazon changed pre-order price from $400 to $350
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M1DEEYP


NICE, thanks!

I had to call amazon to reflect the price change in my preorder I made a few weeks ago.

I got one day shipping.

Cant wait to get this monitor.


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> Amazon changed pre-order price from $400 to $350
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M1DEEYP


----------



## Hunched

So now it's $350 USD? That's $468 Canadian.
It's $599 Canadian everywhere up here...

I'm not buying this anymore unless we get fair prices somewhere, it was bad enough before.
Tired of being a willing participant in getting screwed, I'm done.

It also costs $150 USD in shipping to get it off Amazon.com into Canada.


----------



## gene-z

That's a ridiculous price. I'm going to have to pre-order one.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> That's a ridiculous price. I'm going to have to pre-order one.


Wanna let me buy one through you and ship it to Canada as a gift and save me hundreds of dollars? jk








I wish I had family in the US so I could do this...


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Wanna let me buy one through you and ship it to Canada as a gift and save me hundreds of dollars? jk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had family in the US so I could do this...


Isn't it only like a $100 difference after currency conversion? Shipping alone would be $50 to Canada.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Isn't it only like a $100 difference after currency conversion?


$600 CAD = $448 USD so with this yea.
Would be $500 USD if I order off Amazon.com


It adds up though, a pair of headphones I'm looking at are $250 USD more in Canada than what they cost in the US.
If I'm paying USD $50-$100 or $250 more on everything I buy, it adds up and it's really annoying.

Then when things hit the border, you could randomly be hit with more fees up in the hundreds. UPS likes to hold things at ransom for hundreds of dollars sometimes so they have to be avoided.
Canadian shopping AKA trying not to get completely scammed is so much fun...

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Shipping alone would be $50 to Canada.


More like $105 shipping from US to Canada and then $45 of import fees.


----------



## Scotty99

Wait, has the msrp been confirmed on these monitors? Are we 100% sure 350 is a good deal?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Wait, has the msrp been confirmed on these monitors? Are we 100% sure 350 is a good deal?


$350 is fine when considering its a monitor and that market is much smaller than TVs, and you're getting 144hz, its also VA so better blacks and no glow in your corners like an IPS, and lastly its also quantum dot, the first quantum dot monitor even. There's also freesync but i wouldn't factor that into the price of this monitor and whether its worth it or not, theres no excuse for new displays to not support freesync, and you're doing yourself a disservice by buying something that doesnt support freesync. Only exception for not getting freesync is if you're an nvidia loyalist and will never under any circumstances get AMD


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Wait, has the msrp been confirmed on these monitors? Are we 100% sure 350 is a good deal?


F390 is $200, however is not Quantum Dot.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> $350 is fine when considering its a monitor and that market is much smaller than TVs, and you're getting 144hz, its also VA so better blacks and no glow in your corners like an IPS, and lastly its also quantum dot, the first quantum dot monitor even. There's also freesync but i wouldn't factor that into the price of this monitor and whether its worth it or not, theres no excuse for new displays to not support freesync, and you're doing yourself a disservice by buying something that doesnt support freesync. Only exception for not getting freesync is if you're an nvidia loyalist and will never under any circumstances get AMD


No i fully understand that, but i just want to be sure 350 is considered a "deal". I dont want to preorder this and MSRP turns out to be lower than this.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> F390 is $200, however is not Quantum Dot.


It also isnt 144hz, not sure how that display is relevant to the convo?

Also if this is the one you are talking about its at best buy for 169.00:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsung-cf390-series-c24f390fhn-24-led-curved-hd-freesync-monitor-high-glossy-black/5044601.p?skuId=5044601


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> It also isnt 144hz, not sure how that display is relevant to the convo?
> 
> Also if this is the one you are talking about its at best buy for 169.00:
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsung-cf390-series-c24f390fhn-24-led-curved-hd-freesync-monitor-high-glossy-black/5044601.p?skuId=5044601


It is the release version before further touch-ups. You are getting the same VA, plus 48~72Hz FreeSync in the place of 70~144 FreeSync and Quantum Dot. I basically mean both do come with compromises; FreeSync lower limit is a joke in CFG70 and 125% sRGB oversaturation might be bad without an ahead of time calibration from the factory.


----------



## Scotty99

I mainly play MMO's, i know no reviews are out for this samsung yet but between this and a benq xl2430T what do you think is the better monitor?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824014384&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-
PCPartPicker,%20LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=

Ive only ever heard good things about that benq, and its 40 bucks cheaper. I know its TN vs VA and quantum dots, but i dont know what that actually equates to. And ive played on 144hz panels before i can definitely tell the difference even in MMO's, i know i prefer them over higher res monitors.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I mainly play MMO's, i know no reviews are out for this samsung yet but between this and a benq xl2430T what do you think is the better monitor?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824014384&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-
> PCPartPicker,%20LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=
> 
> Ive only ever heard good things about that benq, and its 40 bucks cheaper. I know its TN vs VA and quantum dots, but i dont know what that actually equates to. And ive played on 144hz panels before i can definitely tell the difference even in MMO's, i know i prefer them over higher res monitors.


VA is 3000:1 contrast, TN is 900:1 when both at 100 lux text reader conditions. Also, Samsung has a specialty mode for MMOs.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> VA is 3000:1 contrast, TN is 900:1 when both at 100 lux text reader conditions. *Also, Samsung has a specialty mode for MMOs*.


Hmm really, do you know what they call it or what it does?


----------



## DweeB0

I may upgrade my LG 24GM77 if the monitor actually comes with all the proper calibration settings in the OSD.
Even cheap televisions come with more options to adjust color quality than most monitors.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> its also quantum dot, the first quantum dot monitor even.


To be perfectly fair, Philips already released a QD monitor last year. It had "strobing", too! (read: PWM backlight







)


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> No i fully understand that, but i just want to be sure 350 is considered a "deal". I dont want to preorder this and MSRP turns out to be lower than this.


MSPR is $399 for the 24" and $499 for the 27" unless I'm mistaken. So yes, $350 is a good deal.


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> No i fully understand that, but i just want to be sure 350 is considered a "deal". I dont want to preorder this and MSRP turns out to be lower than this.


MSRP $450, preorder $350, release even less $350??? Is it even possible with such big brands? I doubt.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> MSRP $450, preorder $350, release even less $350??? Is it even possible with such big brands? I doubt.


Why not? The Dell S2417DG has an msrp of 570 yet people were buying it for 430 recently and the monitors been out for 2 or 3 months.


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Why not? The Dell S2417DG has an msrp of 570 yet people were buying it for 430 recently and the monitors been out for 2 or 3 months.


Dell didn't make pre-order.


----------



## quovadis123

Pre-orders are promotional. They are specifically designed to create excitement. The price is lower for one month, then will increase to MSRP.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Well we can check again in a month or 2 and see if thats the case. Either way 350 atm isnt a bad deal at all considering the last high refresh 24 inch 1080p the FG2421 costed 600+


----------



## quovadis123

Who in the hell still uses 24"?
Not immersive at all for gaming and way too small for anything else.
27" 1440 is the sweet spot


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> Who in the hell still uses 24"?
> Not immersive at all for gaming and way too small for anything else.
> 27" 1440 is the sweet spot


27 inch is indeed the sweet spot all arounder but its not like that size is super immersive either. After trying 40 inch 4k a 27 inch just looks tiny for immersion by comparison. And I personally found 24 inch better for competitive play.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> Who in the hell still uses 24"?
> Not immersive at all for gaming and way too small for anything else.


I tried the 24" Eizo FG2421 after gaming on the 27" Acer XB270HU for a year, and it was impossible to get over the small size of the FG2421 so I agree. I can't comfortably go back to 24".


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I tried the 24" Eizo FG2421 after gaming on the 27" Acer XB270HU for a year, and it was impossible to get over the small size of the FG2421 so I agree. I can't comfortably go back to 24".


For me it wasnt the size but the resolution. 24 inches was fine but 1080p is an absolute no go even though the 5000:1 contrast looks amazing


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> For me it wasnt the size but the resolution. 24 inches was fine but 1080p is an absolute no go even though the 5000:1 contrast looks amazing


Resolution isn't too big of a concern for me right now due to SSAA and GeDoSaTo downsampling.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Resolution isn't too big of a concern for me right now due to SSAA and GeDoSaTo downsampling.


That might be ok at 24 inches but if you need to have 27 inches and if it was 1080p Im not too sure any amount of super sampling would make 81 ppi acceptable.


----------



## gene-z

1080p looks good... if you've never seen anything above it. When you see a higher resolution, you get to compare how bad it really is. A big thing with low resolution screens in W10 is how bad the font rendering and metro styled glyph icons look. They switched it all to grey scale rendering in W8. This is superior for high DPI displays, but looks pretty bad on low dpi displays. It use to be absolute horrid, but they've drastically improved it on low dpi screens: http://i.imgur.com/ZI8d0t9.jpg


----------



## quovadis123

Anyone tried the 27"
what's the verdict on these quantum dotted monitors?


----------



## supermi

That we are waiting for the first ones to be delivered (24 are being shipped now in some markets or rather tomorrow) 27 not quite yet. Look at a quantum dot tv for a verdict on the quantum dots and verdict will require enough date points and detailed reviews so grab a seat and a snack .. Or preorder all the samsung models and give us some info









( I am excited TOOOOOO)







:thumb:


----------



## Scotty99

So the monitor is out, any reviews yet?


----------



## quovadis123

Not yet
I asked the same question yesterday.
If you read this thread, it's incredible how much has been discussed about a monitor that has not yet been delivered.
I cannot imagine the discussion there will be in here when these actually get delivered.


----------



## gene-z

It's $350 from Samsung direct, but looks like they charge tax. You also get a free copy of Watchdogs 2, which is a $60 game (should show in cart).

http://www.samsung.com/us/computing/monitors/curved/lc24fg70fqnxza-lc24fg70fqnxza/

Edit: Apparently Amazon is running the promo too:
Quote:


> Promotion Details
> 
> Offer expires at 11:59 p.m. (PT) December 31, 2016.
> 
> Offer only applies to products sold by Amazon.com or digital content sold by Amazon Digital Services LLC (other than certain digital content).
> 
> Offer good while supplies last.
> 
> Digital content and services may only be available to customers located in the U.S. and are subject to the terms and conditions of Amazon Digital Services LLC.
> 
> Shipping charges and taxes may apply to discounted and free promotional items.
> 
> Items must be purchased in a single order and shipped at the same speed to a single address.
> 
> Offer limited to one per customer and account.
> 
> Offer may not be combined with other offers.
> 
> Taxes, shipping and handling, and gift wrap charges do not apply when determining minimum purchase amount.
> 
> You will receive an e-mail from Amazon that indicates the dollar amount of the promotional code. The e-mail will also provide instructions on how to redeem the promotional code.
> 
> Promotional code expires at 11:59 p.m. (PT) July 31, 2017.
> 
> Promotional code only applies to customers who purchase a qualifying Samsung product.
> 
> Amazon reserves the right to modify or cancel the offer at any time.
> 
> Offer is non-transferable and may not be resold.
> 
> Offer discount will be allocated proportionally among all promotional items in your order.
> 
> If any of the products or content related to this offer are returned, your refund will equal the amount you paid for the product or content, subject to applicable refund policies.
> 
> If you violate any of these terms, the offer will be invalid.
> 
> Unless an Amazon Gift Card is the stated benefit of the promotion, promotional codes (including those placed directly in accounts) may not be redeemed for Amazon Gift Cards.


----------



## Hunched

I have to import this monitor because there are no local suppliers in Canada, Samsung does not allow direct purchases here, Amazon charges $150 USD for the cheapest delivery option.

I'll just pay more than everyone for the same thing and wait a week or two longer for delivery and not get a free game. Feels good man.








They probably couldn't provide you all with such a great deal if they weren't overcharging other regions to compensate for the losses.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I have to import this monitor because there are no local suppliers in Canada, Samsung does not allow direct purchases here, Amazon charges $150 USD for the cheapest delivery option.
> 
> I'll just pay more than everyone for the same thing and wait a week or two longer for delivery and not get a free game. Feels good man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They probably couldn't provide you all with such a great deal if they weren't overcharging other regions to compensate for the losses.


lol wut? Whenever you import something both your gvt. and the courier companies make most of the money, not Samsung (in this case). I too can't get many things that are available for cheaper in other countries of the world and I'm not that bitter.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> lol wut? Whenever you import something both your gvt. and the courier companies make most of the money, not Samsung (in this case). I too can't get many things that are available for cheaper in other countries of the world and I'm not that bitter.


Samsung chose the MSRP of $600 CAD for Canada, and chose not to include the free $60 game in Canada, and chose only to lower the price of the monitor in the US the past week.
They also chose not to distribute it to anywhere in Canada for the launch.

I've bought GPU's before and got free games, AMD and Nvidia can pull it off somehow.

I haven't ever had problems with buying anything in Canada in my life until this past year, now it's almost impossible to find anything with availability or fair prices anymore.
That's why it's so annoying, I remember how good everything recently was.


----------



## gene-z

I just found out a discount on Samsung.com. If you clear your cache, then go to browse the monitor section, you should get a popup for new customers for 10% off (disable popup blocker if you don't see it). You then input your details and they mail you a 10% off coupon instantly. If you already have an account, don't use the same e-mail.

Comes out to $334 with tax, shipping, and free game. If you don't like the game, you should be able to sell it on eBay for $40-$50. So, theoretically, you can get this monitor <$300 after all is said and done. Not bad for a pre-order.

I also did chat and they pay return shipping and no restocking fees if your monitor has some type of defect.


----------



## Hunched

So after I purchased the monitor my estimated delivery just changed from November 11th to November 21st.
Are you serious right now?


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> So after I purchased the monitor my estimated delivery just changed from November 11th to November 21st.
> Are you serious right now?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> I just found out a discount on Samsung.com. If you clear your cache, then go to browse the monitor section, you should get a popup for new customers for 10% off (disable popup blocker if you don't see it). You then input your details and they mail you a 10% off coupon instantly. If you already have an account, don't use the same e-mail.
> 
> Comes out to $334 with tax, shipping, and free game. If you don't like the game, you should be able to sell it on eBay for $40-$50.
> 
> I also did chat and they pay return shipping and no restocking fees if your monitor has some type of defect.


You're welcome, I'm passing the savings on to you.
If enough Canadians overpay they might give you a 20% discount with your $50 discount and $60 free game and 10% discount.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*


They have to spend 18 delivery days fighting moose at the border, clearly this is why it takes so much longer.

The reason the monitor is grossly overpriced is to equip the delivery men with weapons for self defense.
It all makes sense now.


----------



## Kaizenie

Could someone sum this big thread regarding the Quantum Dot tech etc, is it anything to get for professionals (artists) or just a marketing hype?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaizenie*
> 
> Could someone sum this big thread regarding the Quantum Dot tech etc, is it anything to get for professionals (artists) or just a marketing hype?


125% sRGB color space isn't anything for you to get excited over. There are professional displays with much more color space than this, covering most of Adobe RGB or NTSC. The quantum dots will help maintain color reproduction in bright rooms from what I understand. Then again these are expensive unlike the $400 or now $350 24" CFG70. The CFG70 might be the best monitor for the price for artists?


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaizenie*
> 
> Could someone sum this big thread regarding the Quantum Dot tech etc, is it anything to get for professionals (artists) or just a marketing hype?


Not a joke. It phosphoresces red and green from blue light which is more efficient than a white led. Normal LCD colour filters block the onsetting primary, to have a 200 lux display you have to have a 600 lux bright white backlight which is filtered out by each rgb channel. Quantum dots on the other hand don't have a blue filter, it just passes through. Therefore theoretically you can have a 600 lux white intensity with the same amount of backlighting.
Notice the lack of blue quantum dots.


You need brightness for colour accuracy and all accurate displays need to be very bright in order to work _accurately_ in bright environments, or otherwise colours are crushed.
CRTs had big tubes under vacuum, you couldn't narrow down the frame without risk of implosion, so reflections seeped into the picture. Eventhough picture was bright, you lost it to the reflections. It is the one redeeming quality of LCDs, you can use them in daytime.


----------



## Fluffyman

https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/samsung-c27f591fd/

This was advertised with 4ms too...hope the 34" won't be a letdown.


----------



## mtcn77

If I understand correctly, quantum dots aren't just for emissive pixels, they substitute for a very expensive LTPS backlight, too.
Quote:


> As proof-of-concept, we first test the brightness enhancement potential of nano-PDLC *film*s by performing optical transmittance measurements with collimated lasers.


Breaking down the Snell Angle to let more light escape through.
PS: Looks as if I'm correct.
Quote:


> Nano Crystal Technology - All SUHD models by Samsung for 2015 and 2016 enjoy this new technology. This is Samsung's version of Quantum Dot technology. The Nano crystal layer (called the QDEF layer) is a stack of ultra thin *film* located between the LCDs (liquid crystals) or LEDs and the front protective glass or plexi layer. The benefits of the technology are a wider color gamut (more colors) produced by better disbursement through the Nano Crystal Diffuser Film.


[Source]
*TL;DR version:* there aren't quantum dots, but a quantum dot coating on the backlight portion of the display. There is no associated downside to this, it is just Samsung being Samsung again, bringing LTPS quality into mainstream desktop panels. Also, transmittance benefits are off the charts! Forget about IPS-VA-TN angle wars: Samsung is gunning for OLED level(180°) contrast invariance at an angle. Should compensate for VA. It turned out that contrast shift was due to TFTs in general.


----------



## prava

Anybody know if they are for sale in Europe yet? Can't find them anywhere.


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Anybody know if they are for sale in Europe yet? Can't find them anywhere.


https://www.computeruniverse.net/products/90667937/samsung-monitor-c24fg70fqu-led.asp
https://www.computeruniverse.net/products/90666997/samsung-monitor-c27fg70-curved.asp


----------



## gene-z

Another discount that stacks with the one I already posted:

Go to http://www.samsung.com/us/shop/workplacediscount

Fill in whatever @samsung.com as your e-mail, wait for confirmation screen, then browse to the monitor and add it to cart. It should apply another discount, then apply the promo code. Should come out to 300'ish.

First promo code is here.

Should be able to get it for $250-$260 after selling the game.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> 
> 
> Another discount that stacks with the one I already posted:
> 
> Go to http://www.samsung.com/us/shop/workplacediscount
> 
> Fill in whatever @samsung.com as your e-mail, wait for confirmation screen, then browse to the monitor and add it to cart. It should apply another discount, then apply the promo code. Should come out to 300'ish.
> 
> First promo code is here.
> 
> Should be able to get it for $250-$260 after selling the game.


I assume you have bought it already? I would have at that price. Undoubtedly.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> I assume you have bought it already? I would have at that price. Undoubtedly.


Right? I don't even know if i can buy directly from Samsung, but, at the moment, it looks like i can't. Says it's unavailable for purchase.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> I assume you have bought it already? I would have at that price. Undoubtedly.


I pre-ordered one an Amazon a few days ago, but canceled it and went direct from Samsung for obvious pricing reasons. I think Samsung might be a longer wait, ironically. Said it would ship before the 11th.


----------



## Hunched

Damn nice deal, too bad I live in a 3rd world country. We recently just discovered electricity, I'm pretty excited about it.
Since you cannot order from Samsung and they aren't supplying any retailers in Canada with these monitors, there's only 1 place in all of North America to choose from as a Canadian.
That is B&H.

I cancelled my order of the C24FG70.
It costs $498.50 USD to order from either of the 2 retailers in Canada with it listed, and takes weeks for delivery since they're importing it from the US anyway.
It also costs $498.50 USD to order it off Amazon.com, since it's $350 + $148.50 in S&H, cheapest option. This is the benchmark Canadian retailers are following, bundling $150 of shipping into the price.

I can only find 3 places this can be bought within the US. Samsung.com, Adorama.com, B&H. Only the last 2 ship to Canada, only B&H isn't stupid.
$379.73 is what it cost me from B&H, it's not your $301 but at least it isn't $500...
Shipping estimate is faster than ordering from within Canada and is cheaper...

No free Watch Dogs 2 though, that's only through Samsung or Amazon.
Now hopefully it arrives in one piece with no dead pixels or issues.

I'm glad B&H exists so I didn't get basically scammed.
Everyone else charging $150+ for shipping can step on a lego.
Also Samsung can go screw themselves for making the MSRP in Canada essentially $500 USD, with no $60 game either.


----------



## gene-z

Video of the light thing working with a game, aka epilepsy mode:






More here: https://www.youtube.com/user/doccixxx/videos?view=0&shelf_id=0&sort=dd

Clarification on "light thing":

The monitor also features 'Arena Lighting', which responds to in-game sound effects to bring lifelike lighting to users' video-game experience. So in a FPS, for example, when a player fires a gun, the lighting responds accordingly. Each spark and blast bathes the player in light, drawing them deeper into the action by creating a more immersive gaming experience.


----------



## supermi

I wanted to wait for g-sync but I want quantum dot and NEED VA and SPEED and pixel density needs to be ok , I think the 24 inch might be what is called for ... 144hz black frame insertion for FPS gaming till the fast VA/oled larger high res monitors ship in 2017 (g-sync too).

so a good hold-hover monitor and for the price, a good little pick up!
my js9000 spoiled me on blacks (not oled I know) and COLOR but I miss the SPEED of 120hz plus









nice monitors are arriving


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> I wanted to wait for g-sync but I want quantum dot and NEED VA and SPEED and pixel density needs to be ok , I think the 24 inch might be what is called for ... 144hz black frame insertion for FPS gaming till the fast VA/oled larger high res monitors ship in 2017 (g-sync too).
> 
> so a good hold-hover monitor and for the price, a good little pick up!
> my js9000 spoiled me on blacks (not oled I know) and COLOR but I miss the SPEED of 120hz plus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice monitors are arriving


Yeah just lower game settings when necessary to maintain a high frame rate to use blur reduction. Shouldn't have to lower too many settings.


----------



## Scotty99

So what exactly does samsung use for motion blur? Is it the same as lightboost/ulmb? All i can find on samsungs site is them talking about response time in regards to motion blur:
http://www.samsung.com/us/computing/monitors/curved/lc24fg70fqnxza-lc24fg70fqnxza/
Quote:


> Applying Samsung's advanced motion blur reduction technology to its superior VA panel, Samsung has succeeded in creating a Curved monitor with a super-fast response time of 1ms (MPRT)


I dont quite understand if they are saying because it is 1ms that in and of itself creates low motion blur or are they using a technology like lightboost to achieve this?


----------



## Hunched

So has this actually shipped yet for anyone in the US?
Seems like... it's kind of not released yet.


----------



## aliquis

Quote:


> I dont quite understand if they are saying because it is 1ms that in and of itself creates low motion blur or are they using a technology like lightboost to achieve this?


Motion blur on modern lcd displays is caused by different sources, one of them can indeed be slow pixel transitions, but the main source of blur during motion is caused by LCD sample and hold in combination with the human eye tracking.

This motion blur can be reduced by decreasing the persistence of the shown frames (only showing them for a short period during each refresh cycle) , this is referred to as ULMB and its also what the c24fg70 model supposedly does.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> Motion blur on modern lcd displays is caused by different sources, one of them can indeed be slow pixel transitions, but the main source of blur during motion is caused by LCD sample and hold in combination with the human eye tracking.
> 
> This motion blur can be reduced by decreasing the persistence of the shown frames (only showing them for a short period during each refresh cycle) , *this is referred to as ULMB and its also what the c24fg70 model supposedly doe*s.


I understand what ULMB is, but no where have i seen them say that is how they are doing it. Do you have a link to where you have gotten this information?


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> So what exactly does samsung use for motion blur? Is it the same as lightboost/ulmb? All i can find on samsungs site is them talking about response time in regards to motion blur:
> http://www.samsung.com/us/computing/monitors/curved/lc24fg70fqnxza-lc24fg70fqnxza/
> I dont quite understand if they are saying because it is 1ms that in and of itself creates low motion blur or are they using a technology like lightboost to achieve this?


It's kind of bs wording, but they seem to be using it a way that says that input to screen refresh response is perceived to be faster/smoother by using a strobing backlight. I think i've seen it also referred to "1ms total screen transition time" or something like that. Yes it's strobing, they haven't reinvented the wheel. They have reinvented the marketing Bs though to describe it.

Basically you can expect that it's a 4ms gtg pixel response Va panel with a strobing backlight. I don't expect it will be any "faster" than your typical swift/predator ips with gsync/ulmb, and highly doubtful faster than a Tn in this class. Wouldn't it be great if that was wrong though, bet 100,000,000,000,000 dollars it isn't though..


----------



## Scotty99

Ok so it is strobing, good to know.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> So what exactly does samsung use for motion blur? Is it the same as lightboost/ulmb? All i can find on samsungs site is them talking about response time in regards to motion blur:
> http://www.samsung.com/us/computing/monitors/curved/lc24fg70fqnxza-lc24fg70fqnxza/
> I dont quite understand if they are saying because it is 1ms that in and of itself creates low motion blur or are they using a technology like lightboost to achieve this?
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of bs wording, but they seem to be using it a way that says that input to screen refresh response is perceived to be faster/smoother by using a strobing backlight. I think i've seen it also referred to "1ms total screen transition time" or something like that. Yes it's strobing, they haven't reinvented the wheel. They have reinvented the marketing Bs though to describe it.
> 
> Basically you can expect that it's a 4ms gtg pixel response Va panel with a strobing backlight. I don't expect it will be any "faster" than your typical swift/predator ips with gsync/ulmb, and highly doubtful faster than a Tn in this class. Wouldn't it be great if that was wrong though, bet 100,000,000,000,000 dollars it isn't though..
Click to expand...

This is categorically false as they did reinvent the wheel. The backlight will be strobing top to bottom with 4 different areas, same as panel refresh, to reduce strobe crosstalk.

Also, considering Acer made large improvements in VA average response time using last year's Samsung panels for 60 Hz monitors (Z271), i wouldn't be surprised if these panels, specifically made for 144 Hz monitors, are even faster.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> It's kind of bs wording, but they seem to be using it a way that says that input to screen refresh response is perceived to be faster/smoother by using a strobing backlight. I think i've seen it also referred to "1ms total screen transition time" or something like that. Yes it's strobing, they haven't reinvented the wheel. They have reinvented the marketing Bs though to describe it.
> 
> Basically you can expect that it's a 4ms gtg pixel response Va panel with a strobing backlight. I don't expect it will be any "faster" than your typical swift/predator ips with gsync/ulmb, and highly doubtful faster than a Tn in this class. Wouldn't it be great if that was wrong though, bet 100,000,000,000,000 dollars it isn't though..


The raw panel itself is reinventing the wheel, when looking at the worst case scenario response times: 50ms for the eizo FG2421 and 15ms for this new panel.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> This is categorically false as they did reinvent the wheel. The backlight will be strobing top to bottom with 4 different areas, same as panel refresh, to reduce strobe crosstalk.
> 
> Also, considering Acer made large improvements in VA average response time using last year's Samsung panels for 60 Hz monitors (Z271), i wouldn't be surprised if these panels, specifically made for 144 Hz monitors, are even faster.


Noted. It's strobing was my point. We will see about the performance and how much that makes a difference. I was reading a review in Korean or Chinese, sorry not sure which. But from translation and skimming it, it doesn't seem to be any different than a typical 4ms Va panel in gtg response. If i read it right it;s still slower than the Dell s27. And if strobing only works at 144Hz how much that's worth is debatable. Anyway call me jaded. I donlt expect much from it. Also it's a 1080p monitor. To me this is basically a baby step or at best hope for the future, but nothing i find worth buying and i'm using a pos 20" 900p tn at the moment. So yeah.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Noted. It's strobing was my point. We will see about the performance and how much that makes a difference. I was reading a review in Korean or Chinese, sorry not sure which.


Is it the chinese review made a week or so ago? If it's a different one, could you link it, please?


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Is it the chinese review made a week or so ago? If it's a different one, could you link it, please?


http://blog.naver.com/kayu3321

As far as reinventing the wheel, imo this is just the logical choice. When i first heard of strobing before i looked into it i though, oh well it must strobe top to bottom if you have a strip of leds on the side, it makes perfect sense to emulate a crt. But they didn't , almost surely in a rush to get a product to market, as companies do. Same reason we got sub par compact disks back in the day to what they could have been.
As such ulmb was not what it should have been, it's flawed and seems no one even really uses it. But i'm not knocking it. It's only good. Baby steps.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> http://blog.naver.com/kayu3321
> 
> As far as reinventing the wheel, imo this is just the logical choice. When i first heard of strobing before i looked into it i though, oh well it must strobe top to bottom if you have a strip of leds on the side, it makes perfect sense to emulate a crt. But they didn't , almost surely in a rush to get a product to market, as companies do. Same reason we got sub par compact disks back in the day to what they could have been.
> As such ulmb was not what it should have been, it's flawed and seems no one even really uses it. But i'm not knocking it. It's only good. Baby steps.


Unfortunately, ultra low motion blur thingy strobes faster than the screen is rastered and no one notices the problem with it.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Is it the chinese review made a week or so ago? If it's a different one, could you link it, please?
> 
> 
> 
> http://blog.naver.com/kayu3321
> 
> As far as reinventing the wheel, imo this is just the logical choice. When i first heard of strobing before i looked into it i though, oh well it must strobe top to bottom if you have a strip of leds on the side, it makes perfect sense to emulate a crt. But they didn't , almost surely in a rush to get a product to market, as companies do. Same reason we got sub par compact disks back in the day to what they could have been.
> As such ulmb was not what it should have been, it's flawed and seems no one even really uses it. But i'm not knocking it. It's only good. Baby steps.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the link. It's the same review i saw, though.

Anyway, like you said, this is baby steps in the right direction. Might be a prelude to more affordable competition to 4K OLED..


----------



## Scotty99

You guys act like oled is the end all be all, you know image burn still persists in even the highest end panels right? Ive also heard oled feel really choppy in games, like nausea inducing even.

Aside from that, most of the great benefits of oled are mostly lost as a monitor. Great viewing angles, well heck 99.99999% of people sit directly in front of their monitor, and as for contrast ratio how many people actually watch the majority of their movies/tv shows at their PC?

Dont get me wrong they make awesome tv's and i want one! But as pc monitors, im meh about it.


----------



## mtcn77

Has this been shared? Koreans leaking new teasers.
Quote:


> TN panel 144Hz gaming monitor(left) VS Samsung CFG70 gaming monitor (Quantum dot, right)(1)


----------



## Scotty99

Those videos are a great example of what i was talking about above. Yea lets pan to the side of a monitor to see how much better these are, even tho we will never ever do this again lol.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Those videos are a great example of what i was talking about above. Yea lets pan to the side of a monitor to see how much better these are, even tho we will never ever do this again lol.


VA looks great at the edges with or without the curve. Not IPS great, but I don't like IPS colours to begin with...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> VA looks great at the edges with or without the curve. Not IPS great, but I don't like IPS colours to begin with...


Missed the point, but its ok lol.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Missed _the point_, but its ok lol.


The point is this quantum 'paint' is increasing the brightness at the edges by almost 30%. I didn't share the study, I read prior. It is amazing stuff - maybe even better than quantum dots themselves since they produce a narrow waveband.


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Noted. It's strobing was my point. We will see about the performance and how much that makes a difference. I was reading a review in Korean or Chinese, sorry not sure which. But from translation and skimming it, it doesn't seem to be any different than a typical 4ms Va panel in gtg response. If i read it right it;s still slower than the Dell s27. And if strobing only works at 144Hz how much that's worth is debatable. Anyway call me jaded. I donlt expect much from it. Also it's a 1080p monitor. To me this is basically a baby step or at best hope for the future, but nothing i find worth buying and i'm using a pos 20" 900p tn at the moment. So yeah.


Strobing came to LCD monitors 3 years ago. Samsung made big step by making top to bottom impulse scanning and their brightness is much better than other stobing modes (thanks quantum dots).


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Has this been shared? Koreans leaking new teasers.


I'm getting worried about the backlight bleed, in all videos it looks horrible. Lets hope its some angle/camera recording flaw thing.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> So has this actually shipped yet for anyone in the US?
> Seems like... it's kind of not released yet.


Bummer... My monitor was supposed to arrive today and now it looks like they don't even have an ETA for it. On a plus side when I called them this morning they gave me free 1 day shipping









Old Status:


New Status:


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> You guys act like oled is the end all be all, you know image burn still persists in even the highest end panels right? Ive also heard oled feel really choppy in games, like nausea inducing even.
> 
> Aside from that, most of the great benefits of oled are mostly lost as a monitor. Great viewing angles, well heck 99.99999% of people sit directly in front of their monitor, and as for contrast ratio how many people actually watch the majority of their movies/tv shows at their PC?
> 
> Dont get me wrong they make awesome tv's and i want one! But as pc monitors, im meh about it.


Image burn in discussion in late 2016? If you're referring to OLED, the only issue now is temporary retention and it's only a problem when not gaming or watching a movie/TV.

A panel tech won't feel choppier than another. "Choppiness" in games has many causes, type of panel isn't one of them.

Why do you think contrast and infinite blacks is only relevant for movies/TV and not for gaming? Anyone who cares about graphics should care about contrast/blacks for gaming. It looks much more real. OLED uniformity for luminance, colors, and more are all much better than LCD. 0.1ms response time is a major improvement. More slim design is another. Huge leap over LCD in every way.


----------



## quovadis123

HEAR HEAR!!
Yeah really. It's as if everyone in this forum owned a $6'000 OLED TV.
I have seen one in best buy, but know nothing about gaming on one.

It's actually quite simple...for gaming a good 8 bit TN panel at 144 hz is the only full proof solution. And yet, like idiots, we always think the grass is greener on the other side of the fence!!


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Image burn in discussion in late 2016? If you're referring to OLED, the only issue now is temporary retention and it's only a problem when not gaming or watching a movie/TV.
> 
> A panel tech won't feel choppier than another. "Choppiness" in games has many causes, type of panel isn't one of them.
> 
> Why do you think contrast and infinite blacks is only relevant for movies/TV and not for gaming? Anyone who cares about graphics should care about contrast/blacks for gaming. It looks much more real. OLED uniformity for luminance, colors, and more are all much better than LCD. 0.1ms response time is a major improvement. More slim design is another. Huge leap over LCD in every way.


You are missing the point entirely, everyone posts in monitor threads as if OLED is the endgame....well i dont see it that way. I said what i have to say, the major benefits of oled are lost in regards to a PC monitor. And image retention is a thing, at least on LG's newest OLED tv's.:






In regards to contrast sure its a bonus for gaming, but it is no where near as noticeable of benefit to movies where there are huge black bars in the majority of them nowadays.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> You are missing the point entirely, everyone posts in monitor threads as if OLED is the endgame....well i dont see it that way. I said what i have to say, the major benefits of oled are lost in regards to a PC monitor. And image retention is a thing, at least on LG's newest OLED tv's.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In regards to contrast sure its a bonus for gaming, but it is no where near as noticeable of benefit to movies where there are huge black bars in the majority of them nowaday*s.












On the contrary.

If you have good blacks, the fact that you have black bars on the sides doesn't matter... because you can't distinguish them between having them or simply having a monitor in a different format. On the other hand, if you monitor produces crappy blacks anytime you have black scenes or black bars you will be pretty angry with the end result.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary.
> 
> If you have good blacks, the fact that you have black bars on the sides doesn't matter... because you can't distinguish them between having them or simply having a monitor in a different format. On the other hand, if you monitor produces crappy blacks anytime you have black scenes or black bars you will be pretty angry with the end result.


Yep! Having awesome black levels helps when you have content being displayed in an aspect ratio that results in black bars. The black depth on my FG2421 almost makes black bars disappear entirely during 21:9 cutscenes in games. On OLED it would look like native aspect ratio!


----------



## Scotty99

Can someone explain what he is talking about? Is he actually saying having good blacks on a monitor is more important than a TV for the odd game that doesn't play at native res? Did i decipher that correctly? If so, i personally have never seen a game that wont fill my screen where as pretty much every movie released today that isnt on netflix is some form of widescreen resolution, and has those black bars.


----------



## quovadis123

I have an ASUS PB328Q 32" here which has very deep blacks
The Qnix IPS, is nowhere near as black.

As much as I hate to admit it, I am really starting to like AMVA panels more than IPS


----------



## TonyDeez

Well here's the first set of bad news as with the case concerning any new products nowdays. Pay attention to the bottom left flicker


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Can someone explain what he is talking about? Is he actually saying having good blacks on a monitor is more important than a TV for the odd game that doesn't play at native res? Did i decipher that correctly? If so, i personally have never seen a game that wont fill my screen where as pretty much every movie released today that isnt on netflix is some form of widescreen resolution, and has those black bars.


Nobody ever said that. Good blacks are just as important on a monitor as they are on any display, not MORE important. Also some games play cutscenes in 21:9, while actual gameplay runs fine at 16:9. But I guess you don't play enough games to realize that.


----------



## aliquis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyDeez*
> 
> Well here's the first set of bad news as with the case concerning any new products nowdays. Pay attention to the bottom left flicker


Do you have any additional information regarding this?


----------



## TonyDeez

No, sadly I don't. It's just a video I found and hopefully it's only a secluded issue.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> You are missing the point entirely, everyone posts in monitor threads as if OLED is the endgame....well i dont see it that way. I said what i have to say, the major benefits of oled are lost in regards to a PC monitor. And image retention is a thing, at least on LG's newest OLED tv's.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to contrast sure its a bonus for gaming, but it is no where near as noticeable of benefit to movies where there are huge black bars in the majority of them nowadays.


I'm not missing anything. Not one benefit is lost. OLED viewing angles are unnecessarily good for a computer monitor yes, that's all. Tell me how 0.1ms response time is not a benefit on a PC monitor. It's also clear that you simply don't care about picture quality, so yes the improvements are lost on you and anyone else who doesn't care what kind of crap they're using (most people). What is the end game if not OLED? Anything that simply works?


----------



## Hunched

This monitor was supposed to release in mid-October and it's still not shipping and is out of stock everywhere.
Guess I might get it before December...


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> You guys act like oled is the end all be all, you know image burn still persists in even the highest end panels right? Ive also heard oled feel really choppy in games, like nausea inducing even.
> 
> Aside from that, most of the great benefits of oled are mostly lost as a monitor. Great viewing angles, well heck 99.99999% of people sit directly in front of their monitor, and as for contrast ratio how many people actually watch the majority of their movies/tv shows at their PC?
> 
> Dont get me wrong they make awesome tv's and i want one! But as pc monitors, im meh about it.


I pretty much do all that on my pc heh. I don't watch tv and haven't since the late 90's. A better color fidelity is most welcome for productivity/photoshop as lcds aren't good enough to me, which is why i had been using crts for the last 20+ years up until a few months ago. There's plenty of reason why "anything" would be a welcome upgrade from lcds really. It's all about perspective. You have to imagine people have different uses than your own as people generally only think within their own bubble of reality. That said it is unlikely that oled is going to storm the pc monitor market any time soon, if at all.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> This monitor was supposed to release in mid-October and it's still not shipping and is out of stock everywhere.
> Guess I might get it before December...


It really sucks, I wanted to do a side by side comparison of it next to my LG 144hz, but I'm coming up on passing the return policy on it. I'm not going to be able to compare side to side


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> Motion blur on modern lcd displays is caused by different sources, one of them can indeed be slow pixel transitions, but the main source of blur during motion is caused by LCD sample and hold in combination with the human eye tracking.
> 
> This motion blur can be reduced by decreasing the persistence of the shown frames (only showing them for a short period during each refresh cycle) , this is referred to as ULMB and its also what the c24fg70 model supposedly does.


This has to be tested by tftcentral.
Because a normal panel strobing at 144hz would have outrageous strobe crosstalk at 6.9ms pulse widths with the usual backlight blanking intervals. No LCD panel in existence can complete pixel transitions with an average white to black to white settling time of 6.9ms. They would have to either be double strobing or some other strobe tech that isn't simply what Lightboost/Benq blur reduction/ULMB does. Again this has to be tested.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> No LCD panel in existence can complete pixel transitions with an average white to black to white settling time of 6.9ms.


But why would any panel need to do that, though?


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> But why would any panel need to do that, though?


Samsung must have definitely flopped since it has not been done before. /s
I just hope not.


----------



## Kylar182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> It really sucks, I wanted to do a side by side comparison of it next to my LG 144hz, but I'm coming up on passing the return policy on it. I'm not going to be able to compare side to side


Did this monitor get sold out? If so where? I haven't even seen it as being released yet. I've checked religiously for the 32:9 model for awhile now. It would be legit for my work PC and if I like it I might try to game on it. Any help/knowledge from anyone would be heavily appreciated.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Did this monitor get sold out? If so where? I haven't even seen it as being released yet. I've checked religiously for the 32:9 model for awhile now. It would be legit for my work PC and if I like it I might try to game on it. Any help/knowledge from anyone would be heavily appreciated.


I pre-ordered the CFG70 the 1st day it showed up on Amazon over a month ago and now it shows out of stock lol... I highly doubt that many people ordered before me. Amazon just never received the monitors from Samsung. I was scheduled to have it delivered to me yesterday 11/01, I'm assuming they got that date estimate from Samsung, but they dropped the ball and never got the monitors sent out on time. Still no ETA now. I'll update the group once I get one.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> I pre-ordered the CFG70 the 1st day it showed up on Amazon over a month ago and now it shows out of stock lol... I highly doubt that many people ordered before me. Amazon just never received the monitors from Samsung. I was scheduled to have it delivered to me yesterday 11/01, I'm assuming they got that date estimate from Samsung, but they dropped the ball and never got the monitors sent out on time. Still no ETA now. I'll update the group once I get one.


?


----------



## Dhalmel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> I just found out a discount on Samsung.com. If you clear your cache, then go to browse the monitor section, you should get a popup for new customers for 10% off (disable popup blocker if you don't see it). You then input your details and they mail you a 10% off coupon instantly. If you already have an account, don't use the same e-mail.
> 
> Comes out to $334 with tax, shipping, and free game. If you don't like the game, you should be able to sell it on eBay for $40-$50. So, theoretically, you can get this monitor <$300 after all is said and done. Not bad for a pre-order.
> 
> I also did chat and they pay return shipping and no restocking fees if your monitor has some type of defect.


Hi I tried doing this but nothing appears.

update: nevermind, I tried using Internet Explorer and it worked.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylar182*
> 
> Did this monitor get sold out? If so where? I haven't even seen it as being released yet. I've checked religiously for the 32:9 model for awhile now. It would be legit for my work PC and if I like it I might try to game on it. Any help/knowledge from anyone would be heavily appreciated.


I've purchased a C24FG70 from B&H (only choice if you're Canadian) and it's not in stock yet either, I'm in the same boat as SHiZNiLTi
Adorama, B&H, Samsung.com, Amazon.com are the only places I'm aware of in the US that have it for sale, only 3 of the 4 ship to Canada and only 1 of those 3 charges less than $150 for shipping.
None are shipping it yet.

B&H seems to have forgotten to lower their price from $400 to $350, but when I mentioned the other 3 places had it for $350 they provided a discount code for $50 instantly.


----------



## kd5151

B&H USA says preorder only or whatever also.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> B&H USA says preorder only or whatever also.


Yes. They all do.


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Yes. They all do.


Oops my bad. I think I just had a blonde moment.


----------



## quovadis123

Gawd....the freaking 34" had better be darned good...the wait is killing me


----------



## Dhalmel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> 
> 
> Another discount that stacks with the one I already posted:
> 
> Go to http://www.samsung.com/us/shop/workplacediscount
> 
> Fill in whatever @samsung.com as your e-mail, wait for confirmation screen, then browse to the monitor and add it to cart. It should apply another discount, then apply the promo code. Should come out to 300'ish.
> 
> First promo code is here.
> 
> Should be able to get it for $250-$260 after selling the game.


while I got the 10% coupon the workplace thing you've mentioned here isn't working.

trying clearing my cache and try different browsers. nothing


----------



## Monitorn00b

I fell in love with the 24" CFG70 Curved Gaming Monitor, hope they're good and release a G-sync version


----------



## mtcn77

Personally I find this branding discord particularly cautionary of things to come when newest G-Sync monitors have dropped the ULMB feature altogether. Strobe already was brand exclusive in the case of G-Sync, now it is actively dropped to push its closed counterpart.
If G-Sync gains territory, even more displays may launch without persistence impeding strobe modes. I do no see how this can be proported, nor given favour over objectively much better brand-agnostic features. As display rates increase, VRR will hit a performance ceiling that only strobe can iron out.


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> Gawd....the freaking 34" had better be darned good...the wait is killing me


Same here, I'm REALLY curious. 50 sites for monitors that aren't even released, the hype is real. Samsung just has to deliver, especially with the 34" one.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhalmel*
> 
> while I got the 10% coupon the workplace thing you've mentioned here isn't working.
> 
> trying clearing my cache and try different browsers. nothing


They must have patched it then. They were essentially applying the work discount without confirming your e-mail. It was a trick I found on slickdeals thread used by thousands of people, so they probably caught on quickly.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Personally I find this branding discord particularly cautionary of things to come when newest G-Sync monitors have dropped the ULMB feature altogether. Strobe already was brand exclusive in the case of G-Sync, now it is actively dropped to push its closed counterpart.
> If G-Sync gains territory, even more displays may launch without persistence impeding strobe modes. I do no see how this can be proported, nor given favour over objectively much better brand-agnostic features. As display rates increase, VRR will hit a performance ceiling that only strobe can iron out.


Which new Gsync models do not have ULMB besides Z271?

Also, I thought that the new Samsungs offer blur reduction without being tied to Freesync (ie it will work on NVIDIA)?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Which new Gsync models do not have ULMB besides Z271?
> 
> Also, I thought that the new Samsungs offer blur reduction without being tied to Freesync (ie it will work on NVIDIA)?


The Lenovo equivalent lacks ULMB too. The blur reduction on the CFG70 is probably independent of GPU and will work on anything, so we'd just need a G-SYNC version from Samsung and then NVIDIA users are all set. I'll be waiting for a higher resolution model.


----------



## quovadis123

Gawd
here it is.


----------



## Hunched

Guess I'm not going to be playing all the cool games coming out these next 2 weeks.
It would be cool if Samsung gave a new release date for their monitor, seeing as they've pretty much unreleased/delayed it.

I just want to know what's going on and when I'm going to get my monitor. I've waited for months, since it was announced.
My current monitor sucks.

Guess I'll keep checking my email and being disappointed every morning hoping to see that its shipped, damnit.

It "released" Oct 30th and still nothing, out of stock, no ETA.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Guess I'm not going to be playing all the cool games coming out these next 2 weeks.
> It would be cool if Samsung gave a new release date for their monitor, seeing as they've pretty much unreleased/delayed it.
> 
> I just want to know what's going on and when I'm going to get my monitor. I've waited for months, since it was announced.
> My current monitor sucks.
> 
> Guess I'll keep checking my email and being disappointed every morning hoping to see that its shipped, damnit.
> 
> It "released" Oct 30th and still nothing, out of stock, no ETA.


People have received their monitors in europe as well... it is released.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> People have received their monitors in europe as well... it is released.


It's not shipping or in stock anywhere in North America, and people were saying it isn't even for sale in the EU.
Where is it selling and shipping from?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> People have received their monitors in europe as well... it is released.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not shipping or in stock anywhere in North America, and people were saying it isn't even for sale in the EU.
> Where is it selling and shipping from?
Click to expand...

It's in stock in Europe. Alternate has it in stock pretty much everywhere. High demand price, though, at €449.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> It's in stock in Europe. Alternate has it in stock pretty much everywhere. High demand price, though, at €449.


Samsung is being super weird with their pricing and availability of this monitor, it's all over the place.
People had this monitor in Korea like 2-3 weeks ago, it "launches" on Oct 30th and instantly had 0 units to ship and still does.
Prices in Canada and EU are insane compared to the US, don't know about Korean pricing.

Now they've silently delayed them and nobody knows when they're going to be in stock here.
Are they so disorganized because their phones are exploding? I don't understand lol


----------



## aliquis

Give it a few weeks and i would guess that these models will be widely available.

I think the prices look as low as they do in the U.S. because they are listed without tax and in EU they are always listed with tax included.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Oh boy, guess what guys?

Just got a new shipment alert for my Samsung, it will be here in 4 days!!!!!


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> Oh boy, guess what guys?
> 
> Just got a new shipment alert for my Samsung, it will be here in 4 days!!!!!


Nice.
Hopefully B&H ships mine tomorrow or shortly after as well.

I'll ask them if they have an ETA tomorrow if it doesn't, their live chat hours ended about an hour ago unfortunately.


----------



## Hunched

Since it shipped for SHiZNiLTi I thought I'd check if it was in stock yet on Amazon.com
and...

LOL
Wonder what they'll raise it to next week. What a scam.


----------



## Malorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Since it shipped for SHiZNiLTi I thought I'd check if it was in stock yet on Amazon.com
> and...
> 
> LOL
> Wonder what they'll raise it to next week. What a scam.


Actually even after shiping & tax that's a pretty good price (you have to take the exchange rates below into account)

https://www.google.gr/search?q=547+cad+to+euro&oq=547+cad+to+euro&aqs=chrome..69i57.3830j0j1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

i mean the typical price in Europe right now is ~ 449 https://www.alternate.de/html/product/1299469 /// https://www.computeruniverse.net/products/90667937/samsung-monitor-c24fg70fqu-led.asp


----------



## PaulDenton

Got a C24FG70 today, and to those who are worried about backlight bleeding I can say that at least my unit is fine, not at all like that comparison video posted a few days ago (got worried when I saw it).

The colors definitely have a certain punch and pop to them. Certainly good enough color reprodution for games, but for critical use I think they are a tiny bit oversatured (perhaps it can be remedied by settings).

The only problem I've ran into so far is some kind of motion artefact where greys get a purple sheen/tint in movement. It's been bothering me in games such as Doom 3, where there are a lot of grey floor tiles. This effect can be seen when you look around, jump or crouch. It would say it is kind of intrusive, more so than the black smearing in movement I'm used to from my other VA-panel, the Eizo FS2331.

Edit: Tried out some Counerstrike: Source, and man that motion arftefact just ruined the whole picture







In the CT-starting zone where there are these yellow-ish brick walls, the whole screen turns purple when I move or look around. Been trying to fiddle with settings but without success. Any other flaw with this display I can tolerate, and it certainly has some nice punch and clarity to it, but this motion thing is killing me.


----------



## ruimfine

Is it FPS preset, response time: Fastest, 144Hz set?
btw where you ordered monitor? amazon.com?


----------



## PaulDenton

Yup I've tried the different presets and response time settings, but it didn't help with the purple colors in motion.


----------



## ruimfine

MPRT rate of C24FG70: Standard 4ms / Faster 2ms / Fastest 1ms
Try Faster option. Does it change anything?


----------



## PaulDenton

Nope, tried the different response time settings but none got rid of that purple motion artefact. Wondering if my unit is faulty. Can't find much about this monitor online and no reviews yet, so it's hard to tell.

It isn't visible at all times, but brighter walls/greys really show it up. The worst examples are Doom 3 and the walls in de_dust in CS:source. There it really sticks out









Edit:

Higher refresh rate and response time setting seem to make the purple smearing/tint/sheen worse. At 144hz and even response time set at "standard" it is really visible







If I set to "faster" and "fastest" it increases accordingly.


----------



## Malorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulDenton*
> 
> Nope, tried the different response time settings but none got rid of that purple motion artefact. Wondering if my unit is faulty. Can't find much about this monitor online and no reviews yet, so it's hard to tell.
> 
> It isn't visible at all times, but brighter walls/greys really show it up. The worst examples are Doom 3 and the walls in de_dust in CS:source. There it really sticks out


Yeah it certainly sounds like overshoot artifacts caused by the overdrive settings.
Im guessing it looks like the bottom pic right ?


Changing response time settings SHOULD fix that but if that's not the case then maybe the 24" panel has too agressive a setup.. Shame really cause it seems the 27" version implementation from Acer doesnt have this issue even @144Hz..


Then again it COULD be a firmware bug or that you just got a defective monitor.


----------



## PaulDenton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malorne*
> 
> Yeah it certainly sounds like overshoot artifacts caused by the overdrive settings.
> Im guessing it looks like the bottom pic right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changing response time settings SHOULD fix that but if that's not the case then maybe the 24" panel has too agressive a setup.. Shame really cause it seems the 27" version implementation from Acer doesnt have this issue even @144Hz..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again it COULD be a firmware bug or that you just got a defective monitor.


Thanks!

Yes the bottom picture is similar to how mine works, even with respons time set at standard, so as you say Samsung maybe went too aggressive with the overdrive here. My old Eizo has color trailing but it isn't as noticeable since at least it is the same color as the thing that is smearing, and not like this when purple is inserted.


----------



## aliquis

So even at the lowest overdrive setting (standard) this monitor produces noticable overshoot? That sounds bad, have you already decided if you will keep this model?


----------



## PaulDenton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> So even at the lowest overdrive setting (standard) this monitor produces noticable overshoot?


Yes, at least my unit does. Don't know if it is just my unit that's faulty but at the lowest setting it is just like in that picture that Malorne posted, and it gets worse as I increase the setting.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulDenton*
> 
> Nope, tried the different response time settings but none got rid of that purple motion artefact. Wondering if my unit is faulty. Can't find much about this monitor online and no reviews yet, so it's hard to tell.
> 
> It isn't visible at all times, but brighter walls/greys really show it up. The worst examples are Doom 3 and the walls in de_dust in CS:source. There it really sticks out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Higher refresh rate and response time setting seem to make the purple smearing/tint/sheen worse. At 144hz and even response time set at "standard" it is really visible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I set to "faster" and "fastest" it increases accordingly.


Any chance you can make a video or a few pictures to see it? Thank you.


----------



## PaulDenton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Any chance you can make a video or a few pictures to see it? Thank you.


Sure, I'll try to capture it with my webcam or phone. Not the best picture quality, but I think you will see it. Coming soon with the video.


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulDenton*
> 
> Sure, I'll try to capture it with my webcam or phone. Not the best picture quality, but I think you will see it. Coming soon with the video.


Test and record here http://testufo.com/#test=ghosting
I guess your unit is faulty


----------



## PaulDenton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> Test and record here http://testufo.com/#test=ghosting
> I guess your unit is faulty


The ghosting test looks fine though!

Here guys, I made a video about this problem.






It's worse in person though, the phone camera doesn't capture it all, but you can clearly see how it turns purple/blue when I move as I'm looking at that wall. The warm tones in the picture disappear as I look around and come back when the picture is not moving.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulDenton*
> 
> The ghosting test looks fine though!
> 
> Here guys, I made a video about this problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's worse in person though, the phone camera doesn't capture it all, but you can clearly see how it turns purple/blue when I move as I'm looking at that wall. The warm tones in the picture disappear as I look around and come back when the picture is not moving.


WOA!

It is terribly noticeable. I think you have a defective monitor and should rma straight away.

PS: and it is something that can't be unseen... because there is no way you can miss such a colour-shift in the first place. I assume that tinkering with the overdrive settings didn't change it at all?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulDenton*
> 
> The ghosting test looks fine though!
> 
> Here guys, I made a video about this problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's worse in person though, the phone camera doesn't capture it all, but you can clearly see how it turns purple/blue when I move as I'm looking at that wall. The warm tones in the picture disappear as I look around and come back when the picture is not moving.


The camera does indeed capture it and it looks annoying as heck. We just need to see if others have this issue.


----------



## Monitorn00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulDenton*
> 
> The ghosting test looks fine though!
> 
> Here guys, I made a video about this problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's worse in person though, the phone camera doesn't capture it all, but you can clearly see how it turns purple/blue when I move as I'm looking at that wall. The warm tones in the picture disappear as I look around and come back when the picture is not moving.


Wow, that's bad, let's hope it's a problem with your monitor...


----------



## Fluffyman

That is really terrible indeed and it looks even worse in person? ....

Yeah lets really hope for a defect. I can't imagine that this is how its supposed to look.


----------



## aliquis

PaulDenton whats your opinion on this ? From my perspective this looks like a dealbreaker, have you decided yet if you will keep this model or will you return it?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulDenton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> Test and record here http://testufo.com/#test=ghosting
> I guess your unit is faulty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ghosting test looks fine though!
> 
> Here guys, I made a video about this problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's worse in person though, the phone camera doesn't capture it all, but you can clearly see how it turns purple/blue when I move as I'm looking at that wall. The warm tones in the picture disappear as I look around and come back when the picture is not moving.
Click to expand...

Strobing doesn't seem to be on.

Are you running it at 144 Hz?


----------



## kd5151

Hope this monitor ain't a dud.


----------



## PaulDenton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> PaulDenton whats your opinion on this ? From my perspective this looks like a dealbreaker, have you decided yet if you will keep this model or will you return it?


For me, this issue is a deal breaker for what otherwise seems like a great monitor. I really, really hope it's just my unit that's faulty, but I have a creeping suspicion this has to do with Samsungs emphasis on very low response times. Perhaps they went too far with the overdrive in order to get rid of that trailing/blurring that exists on VA-panels. That low response time they advertised + the fact that the panel is 144hz to begin with really puts a VA-panel to the test, and perhaps they didn't balance the overdrive correctly with the limitations of the panel tech.

If it wasn't for this one fault, I would happily have kept the monitor, because it was the first monitor over 60hz that could match my beloved Eizo Foris FS2331 in the overall experience of playing games on it. The Eizo comes on top on black levels and colour accuracy but the Samsung is fast and snappy, has punchy colours that pop and also it has no visible backlight bleed, just some faint flashlighting in the corners. The picture on the Samsung is better than the Acer Predator XB271HU in my opinion (another monitor i tried recently) but I'm a sucker for good contrast ratio and black levels


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulDenton*
> 
> For me, this issue is a deal breaker for what otherwise seems like a great monitor. I really, really hope it's just my unit that's faulty, but I have a creeping suspicion this has to do with Samsungs emphasis on very low response times. Perhaps they went too far with the overdrive in order to get rid of that trailing/blurring that exists on VA-panels. That low response time they advertised + the fact that the panel is 144hz to begin with really puts a VA-panel to the test, and perhaps they didn't balance the overdrive correctly with the limitations of the panel tech.
> 
> If it wasn't for this one fault, I would happily have kept the monitor, because it was the first monitor over 60hz that could match my beloved Eizo Foris FS2331 in the overall experience of playing games on it. The Eizo comes on top on black levels and colour accuracy but the Samsung is fast and snappy, has punchy colours that pop and also it has no visible backlight bleed, just some faint flashlighting in the corners. The picture on the Samsung is better than the Acer Predator XB271HU in my opinion (another monitor i tried recently) but I'm a sucker for good contrast ratio and black levels


So, do you plan to RMA it and grab a new one to see if you have the same problem?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulDenton*
> 
> For me, this issue is a deal breaker for what otherwise seems like a great monitor. I really, really hope it's just my unit that's faulty, but I have a creeping suspicion this has to do with Samsungs emphasis on very low response times. Perhaps they went too far with the overdrive in order to get rid of that trailing/blurring that exists on VA-panels. That low response time they advertised + the fact that the panel is 144hz to begin with really puts a VA-panel to the test, and perhaps they didn't balance the overdrive correctly with the limitations of the panel tech.
> 
> If it wasn't for this one fault, I would happily have kept the monitor, because it was the first monitor over 60hz that could match my beloved Eizo Foris FS2331. The Eizo comes on top on black levels and colour accuracy but the Samsung is fast and snappy, has punchy colours that pop and also it has no visible backlight bleed, just some faint flashlighting in the corners. The picture on the Samsung is way better than the Acer Predator XB271HU in my opinion, but I'm a sucker for good contrast ratio and black levels


It doesnt appear to be your standard overshoot though. I have no idea what causes it but compared to every monitor Ive seen with overdrive set to maximum, what you are experiencing just doesnt show the same type of overshoot. Hopefully other buyers can chime in on this. Have you tried 120hz or 100hz by any chance?


----------



## PaulDenton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> So, do you plan to RMA it and grab a new one to see if you have the same problem?


I'm going to talk to the vendor tomorrow, but I think I'm going to go for a refund (ordered it online) and wait a little while since I'm not sure if this is just my panel or the model itself. Would feel stupid if I got another one with the same problem and I don't know what happens then, if I can return that for a refund, I am not sure.

I'm going to wait for some reviews from sites and users and then try one again if this problem isn't mentioned.

But maybe the vendor talks me into trying out another one, or if I'm lucky they have a demo of it in the store, I'll see tomorrow


----------



## PaulDenton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> It doesnt appear to be your standard overshoot though. I have no idea what causes it but compared to every monitor Ive seen with overdrive set to maximum, what you are experiencing just doesnt show the same type of overshoot. Hopefully other buyers can chime in on this. Have you tried 120hz or 100hz by any chance?


Yup, tried that as well. Maybe it was a bit milder on the lower refresh rates, but it could still very clearly be seen.


----------



## aliquis

I have also ordered this model online and will receive it on monday. I'll obviously test if it has the same problem and will post the result here.


----------



## TonyDeez

Not to beat a dead horse here, but try 60 Hz as that's the typical refresh rate for most commercial VA panels anyhow.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulDenton*
> 
> I'm going to talk to the vendor tomorrow, but I think I'm going to go for a refund (ordered it online) and wait a little while since I'm notif this is just my panel or the model itself. Would feel stupid if I got another one with the same problem and I don't know what happens then, if I can return that for a refund, I am not .
> 
> I'm going to wait for some reviews from sites and users and then try one again if this problem isn't mentioned.
> 
> But maybe the vendor talks me into trying out another one, or if I'm lucky they have a demo of it in the store, I'll see tomorrow


Try a different cable if you haven't already. Even if you don't have a spare DP cable, try HDMI and see if it's related to the cable.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyDeez*
> 
> Not to beat a dead horse here, but try 60 Hz as that's the typical refresh rate for most commercial VA panels anyhow.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Try a different cable if you haven't already. Even if you don't have a spare DP cable, try HDMI and see if it's related to the cable.


Yes and yes!!! Troubleshooting has commenced ?


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulDenton*
> 
> The colors definitely have a certain punch and pop to them. Certainly good enough color reprodution for games, but for critical use I think they are a tiny bit oversatured (perhaps it can be remedied by settings).


Past Samsung monitors with extended color spaces had an sRGB emulation mode that reduced the color space. I forget what the feature is called, but I wouldn't buy this monitor without it. Are you able to confirm this mode?

EDIT: According to a review for a different monitor, it's called 'Basic Color' in the 'MagicBright' settings.


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Strobing doesn't seem to be on.
> 
> Are you running it at 144 Hz?


Yeah your video 



 looks like there is no strobing at all.


----------



## PaulDenton

Yup, the monitor has a preset called sRGB.

Alright guys, I've been troubleshooting with the HDMI cable and 60 hz refresh rate. Sorry to report that the issue is still there, albeit somewhat milder. Still very visible with certain colors on the screen unfortunately.


----------



## PaulDenton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> Yeah your video
> 
> 
> 
> looks like there is no strobing at all.


I think it's the phone camera that makes it look more sluggish, because in person it looked very smooth even with that purple distortion/artefact.

The video was shot with the monitor at 144 hz and response time at "standard".

However, the problem was still there with refresh rates at 60, 100, 120 as well as with all three response time settings. I just tried 60 hz with standard, faster and fastest and it's the same story


----------



## kd5151




----------



## boredgunner

That looks unbelievably bad by any VA standards. I think it might be a defect. I hope.


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulDenton*
> 
> Yup, the monitor has a preset called sRGB.
> 
> Alright guys, I've been troubleshooting with the HDMI cable and 60 hz refresh rate. Sorry to report that the issue is still there, albeit somewhat milder. Still very visible with certain colors on the screen unfortunately.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulDenton*
> 
> The video was shot with the monitor at 144 hz and response time at "standard".
> 
> However, the problem was still there with refresh rates at 60, 100, 120 as well as with all three response time settings. I just tried 60 hz with standard, faster and fastest and it's the same story


Reset monitor settings then set 144Hz, FPS preset and Fastets response time. You are playing game not working with photos to use sRGB :/


----------



## PaulDenton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> Reset monitor settings then set 144Hz, FPS preset and Fastets response time. You are playing game not working with photos to use sRGB :/


Already done that. As I said previously, I've tried the different presets. One of the first things I tried was to use the FPS mode with all the different response time options. No luck.


----------



## Fluffyman

The first retailer in germany is giving a concrete time for the 34" to be in stock, the 17th of this month. Not much left, curious if it will also suffer from stuff like that.


----------



## Maksim123

I am from Germany and just got the C24FG70 delivered and tried it. Comparing to my TN-Panel Viewsonic XG2401, very vibrant colors and beautiful contrast. Altough not as fast in the UFO-Tests as the TN-Panel. I just tried it in CSS, Doom, Battlefront and Rocket League and couldn´t notice any of the mentioned artifacts and no difference in responsiveness, while the colors and the gamma is just so much better. Hence first impression ist very good. So if anybody got questions or requests for tests, go for it.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maksim123*
> 
> I am from Germany and just got the C24FG70 delivered and tried it. Comparing to my TN-Panel Viewsonic XG2401, very vibrant colors and beautiful contrast. Altough not as fast in the UFO-Tests as the TN-Panel. I just tried it in CSS, Doom, Battlefront and Rocket League and couldn´t notice any of the mentioned artifacts and no difference in responsiveness, while the colors and the gamma is just so much better. Hence first impression ist very good. So if anybody got questions or requests for tests, go for it.


So none of the color shift the other poster has been getting on his example?


----------



## Malorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maksim123*
> 
> I am from Germany and just got the C24FG70 delivered and tried it. Comparing to my TN-Panel Viewsonic XG2401, very vibrant colors and beautiful contrast. Altough not as fast in the UFO-Tests as the TN-Panel. I just tried it in CSS, Doom, Battlefront and Rocket League and couldn´t notice any of the mentioned artifacts and no difference in responsiveness, while the colors and the gamma is just so much better. Hence first impression ist very good. So if anybody got questions or requests for tests, go for it.


Could you do a similar test on CS in dust2 ct spawn and maybe post a video for us? thnx in advance!


----------



## Hunched

Hopefully it's somehow a defect as we haven't seen this anywhere else yet.
Or else I'm cancelling my order and I don't know what to buy.

This stuff shouldn't get past testing.
Like half the things I've been interested in buying have been ruined by stupidity this past year.
What engineers would approve this if it's widespread? Why are they so bad at their jobs that we're better and see it instantly?

I'm tired of being disappointed, I really am.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maksim123*
> 
> I am from Germany and just got the C24FG70 delivered and tried it. Comparing to my TN-Panel Viewsonic XG2401, very vibrant colors and beautiful contrast. Altough not as fast in the UFO-Tests as the TN-Panel. I just tried it in CSS, Doom, Battlefront and Rocket League and couldn´t notice any of the mentioned artifacts and no difference in responsiveness, while the colors and the gamma is just so much better. Hence first impression ist very good. So if anybody got questions or requests for tests, go for it.


I hope you're right, also, if you could do what Malorne requested that would be perfect.


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maksim123*
> 
> I am from Germany and just got the C24FG70 delivered and tried it. Comparing to my TN-Panel Viewsonic XG2401, very vibrant colors and beautiful contrast. Altough not as fast in the UFO-Tests as the TN-Panel. I just tried it in CSS, Doom, Battlefront and Rocket League and couldn´t notice any of the mentioned artifacts and no difference in responsiveness, while the colors and the gamma is just so much better. Hence first impression ist very good. So if anybody got questions or requests for tests, go for it.


Could you please make a close up picture of the ufo in the light green background?

http://www.testufo.com/#test=ghosting


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maksim123*
> 
> I am from Germany and just got the C24FG70 delivered and tried it. Comparing to my TN-Panel Viewsonic XG2401, very vibrant colors and beautiful contrast. Altough not as fast in the UFO-Tests as the TN-Panel. I just tried it in CSS, Doom, Battlefront and Rocket League and couldn´t notice any of the mentioned artifacts and no difference in responsiveness, while the colors and the gamma is just so much better. Hence first impression ist very good. So if anybody got questions or requests for tests, go for it.


Try the ufo test again but adjust the response time settings.

On a side note I was reading the manual and notice two things. When free sync is enabled the response time option is disabled and there was a warning for burn in aka image retention.


----------



## PaulDenton

Btw, I called Samsung about this and they thought it sounded like a defect with my unit.

However, some times these support people can be quite clueless. A friend of mine had some tinting problems with his oled TV and the support at LG on the phone told him it might be the backlight that's broken


----------



## Maksim123

Here is the link for the Video in CSS: 



No artifacts at all (with response time fastest and freesync on/off). No color shifts or similar. Sorry for the image quality.

Here are the ufo ghosting tests, i made them with the smartphone camera, but hope its ok:
Two of them with freesync on (response time setting disabled), one with freesync off (response time: fastest, low input lag: on)





Hope that helps.


----------



## Leopardi

Well that's a relief, obviously Paul got a defective unit here.


----------



## PaulDenton

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Well that's a relief, obviously Paul got a defective unit here.


I hope so too, but my monitor also looked fine in the UFO-test.


----------



## boredgunner

Both of you try that UFO test and change the color to middle grays?


----------



## Leopardi

*double*

Sometimes I really hate how this forum software handles quoting.


----------



## kd5151

Thanks.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulDenton*
> 
> I hope so too, but my monitor also looked fine in the UFO-test.


Yeah, but the CSS video shows no artifacting at all for him.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maksim123*
> 
> Here is the link for the Video in CSS:
> 
> 
> 
> No artifacts at all (with response time fastest and freesync on/off). No color shifts or similar. Sorry for the image quality.[/IMG]
> 
> Hope that helps.


It doesn't look like anything shifts to purple at least, which is a relief.
The warmth goes all over the place though, due to the camera used, a bit hard to observe because of it.


----------



## PaulDenton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Both of you try that UFO test and change the color to middle grays?


Sorry, have packed down the monitor now to return it tomorrow. UFO test looked absolutely fine on my unit, it was in games that I saw the color shift, especially with certain colors. However, it was not visible all the time. For example, in Prague daylight in Deus Ex: Mankind Divided, I didn't see it. In CS:Source, it was a lot of it in the spawn area but less with brighter textures.

I still ran into it too often to accept it though


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulDenton*
> 
> Sorry, have packed down the monitor now to return it tomorrow. UFO test looked absolutely fine on my unit, it was in games that I saw the color shift, especially with certain colors. However, it was not visible all the time. For example, in Prague daylight in Deus Ex: Mankind Divided, I didn't see it. In CS:Source, it was a lot of it in the spawn area but less with brighter textures.
> 
> I still ran into it too often to accept it though


Yeah I'm sure you're doing the right thing. Based on your video and now his, that has to be abnormal.

Maksim123, when you get a chance can you try the other background colors on the UFO test? I'm not asking for a photo of each one, just wondering if you see any kind of trailing or ghosting on any of the colors. Thanks!


----------



## PaulDenton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maksim123*
> 
> Here is the link for the Video in CSS:
> 
> 
> 
> No artifacts at all (with response time fastest and freesync on/off). No color shifts or similar. Sorry for the image quality.
> 
> Here are the ufo ghosting tests, i made them with the smartphone camera, but hope its ok:
> Two of them with freesync on (response time setting disabled), one with freesync off (response time: fastest, low input lag: on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks man!

This is a relief for me because I really liked the monitor except for that defect. Going to try another one and hope for better luck!


----------



## Hunched

I'm just praying mines not defective now, if anything I've ever bought can not be faulty please be this.
Getting a replacement from another country probably takes weeks unless they cross-ship, and international shipping is expensive.

I just want to play Dishonored 2 and everything else that's coming out on this thing already.


----------



## Maksim123

I just changed some WIndows Settings (i also plugged off the other monitor to eliminate possible stuttering) and ran the UFO Test again at middle grays.
With freesync off and fastest response time i get a very sharp UFO but with a little ghosting.
With freesync on its worse again, like in the pictues i posted. So i dont know whether its the freesync or the the possibility that you cant have freesync and fastest response time at once.
Does anybody know?


----------



## PaulDenton

Yes freesync only works with response time at standard


----------



## Maksim123

So is this a deal breaker for this monitor or is it normal, that freesync is only working on standard response time? Always choosing between fast reponse time and freesync is seems not like a solution for me. Or is it a VA-Panel or Samsung-only phenomenon?


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maksim123*
> 
> Here is the link for the Video in CSS:
> 
> 
> 
> No artifacts at all (with response time fastest and freesync on/off). No color shifts or similar. Sorry for the image quality.
> 
> Here are the ufo ghosting tests, i made them with the smartphone camera, but hope its ok:
> Two of them with freesync on (response time setting disabled), one with freesync off (response time: fastest, low input lag: on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks for your effort, this is how my Dell U2515H (office monitor) looks like:

http://abload.de/image.php?img=uh25151vis02.jpg

Sadly doesn't seem to be any better in that regard


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> Thanks for your effort, this is how my Dell U2515H (office monitor) looks like:
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=uh25151vis02.jpg
> 
> Sadly doesn't seem to be any better in that regard


/edit: Can you active Freesync in 144Hz mode?


----------



## Maksim123

Yes, 144 Hz is activated with Freesync on.
Regarding the UFO-Test, it looks better than on the pictures and with freesync off it looks really sharp but with little ghosting noticeable.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maksim123*
> 
> So is this a deal breaker for this monitor or is it normal, that freesync is only working on standard response time? Always choosing between fast reponse time and freesync is seems not like a solution for me. Or is it a VA-Panel or Samsung-only phenomenon?


Freesync already does its own thing to overdrive in real time in accordance to refresh rate. My guess is you can't "force" overdrive so as to let Freesync control it itself.


----------



## Fluffyman

At 120Hz the backlight is continuous but at 144Hz it starts strobing, maybe 144Hz starts strobing automatically. That would explain why you can't activate Freesync because it doesn't work together with strobing.


----------



## Maksim123

I thought it starts strobing especially because of the response time set to "fastest"? But maybe thats why Freesync does only work with standard response time. But still Im interested, whether this phenomenon is seen on all Freesync monitors or its only in this case. Hence i dont even know whether to turn freesync on or off for playing games, because the UFO-Tests and the moving Picture test is MUCH smoother with freesync turned off and fastest reponse time.


----------



## Fluffyman

Make it very simple: If you get annoyed with tearing too much, turn on Freesync. Otherwise go with the strobing mode,, especially for games like CSGO I would go with strobing always. Tearing is barely noticeable at 144Hz anyways.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maksim123*
> 
> I thought it starts strobing especially because of the response time set to "fastest"? But maybe thats why Freesync does only work with standard response time. But still Im interested, whether this phenomenon is seen on all Freesync monitors or its only in this case. Hence i dont even know whether to turn freesync on or off for playing games, because the UFO-Tests and the moving Picture test is MUCH smoother with freesync turned off and fastest reponse time.


If there's zero motion blur and you can clearly see all details on the UFO then it's using strobing instead of FreeSync. Here's an even better test for that:

http://testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=toronto-map.png&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=0

Can't read crap without strobing, but with strobing you can read all of the street names and such. I am really curious if the strobing only works at 144 Hz.


----------



## Fluffyman

A shame that the 34" won't have strobing, I wonder why.


----------



## quovadis123

Look at what I found....preorder now...

http://www.samsung.com/us/computing/monitors/curved/34--cf791-wqhd-monitor-lc34f791wqnxza/?cid=pla-ecom-mul-27,000,002


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> A shame that the 34" won't have strobing, I wonder why.


100 Hz ULMB isn't very good although with their method of strobing (which seems much better than ULMB) I would have liked to see it. I actually like Eizo's Turbo240 which is interpolation + strobing, it produces less ghosting than ULMB and is usable even at 60 Hz (where it interpolates to 240 Hz). So I'd like to see more implementations like this for effective strobing at lower refresh rates.


----------



## Monitorn00b

So the hype is back? the ghosting maksim123 talks about is normal for this type of panels?


----------



## Fluffyman

This is going to be a hard choice for me. There is only one game I play, Rainbow Six Siege. I wonder how it will do in that game. Sure it should be better than my 60Hz Dell but by how much? But just browsing and watching movies on that 21:9 VA must be like heaven, idk if I would be as happy with a 16:9 monitor with a faster panel. Gaming isn't everything.


----------



## Alamar

I wonder
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maksim123*
> 
> I thought it starts strobing especially because of the response time set to "fastest"? But maybe thats why Freesync does only work with standard response time. But still Im interested, whether this phenomenon is seen on all Freesync monitors or its only in this case. Hence i dont even know whether to turn freesync on or off for playing games, because the UFO-Tests and the moving Picture test is MUCH smoother with freesync turned off and fastest reponse time.


Currently freesync/gsync never works together with strobing on any monitor. What works strobing + vsync if you really want it (but it is not necessary in many games). This sharp ufo must be seen when strobing. They should make it more flexible like on Eizo on/off turbo240 instead fastest auto strobing and max. standard response in freesync.

No crosshatching, other coating issues? (try to look from close range on bright background). Is black crash, gamma shift eleminated on a curved monitor? Are those colors really good like on crts?


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> Try the ufo test again but adjust the response time settings.
> 
> On a side note I was reading the manual and notice two things. When free sync is enabled the response time option is disabled and *there was a warning for burn in* aka image retention.


This confirms the backlight coating is emissive, so it makes even more sense to strobe the backlight to hamper its development.
So, my previous suspicions were wrong, the screen has been updated with OLED qualities. Let us see what good comes out of it. The latest screenshot @Maksim123 sent looks exceptionally clear at the turquise bands, though greys seem a little worse.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> This confirms the backlight coating is emissive, so it makes even more sense to strobe the backlight to hamper its development.
> So, my previous suspicions were wrong, the screen has been updated with OLED qualities. Let us see what good comes out of it. The latest screenshot @Maksim123 sent looks exceptionally clear at the turquise bands, though greys seem a little worse.


would that be the only or even a likely reason for that burn in?
it would be an interesting reason for sure


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> would that be the only or even a likely reason for that burn in?
> it would be an interesting reason for sure


Hello.








[Source]
I don't think OLED appeals to the _'monitor-desk'_ crowd. Samsung had plans for OLEDs in 2015, they said they wouldn't follow it through until 2018. I'm just trying to pick up the pieces left behind.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Source]
> I don't think OLED appeals to the _'monitor-desk'_ crowd. Samsung had plans for OLEDs in 2015, they said they wouldn't follow it through until 2018. I'm just trying to pick up the pieces left behind.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Source]
> I don't think OLED appeals to the _'monitor-desk'_ crowd. Samsung had plans for OLEDs in 2015, they said they wouldn't follow it through until 2018. I'm just trying to pick up the pieces left behind.


haha , yeah I see where that could cause burn in . That would be the case for the burn in warning with my JS9000 QD sammy tv.
to bad it is not REAL emissive pixels like OLED ... picking up pieces is good to bad the pixels are not picked up and made individually emisive like OLED hehe

So you are saying quantum dots in effect bring us back-light burn in... that would be a new term for me he


----------



## PaulDenton

Hi again guys, I just watched this comparison video between the Samsung CFG70 vs Samsung S32D850T:






That purple effect in motion was the exact same thing I saw on my C24FG70! It's worth considering that the uploader is playing on the fastest response time mode of the monitor, which could increase this slightly but that effect was exactly what I was seeing on mine, even on standard response time:








Don't know what to make of this. Don't think it is added by the camera since it is so very close to what I was seeing on mine + how little is present on the other monitor.


----------



## Hunched

Here's another video comparison of it in CSGO


----------



## PaulDenton

One thing though, in the video you linked the monitor looks purple even in still pictures. Perhaps it's a tint or settings issue with that particular monitor in that video.

Still very, very obvious in the other comparison video I linked to above though







(see post #595)

Purple Rain, Purple Rain


----------



## Hunched

Why does everything I want turn to garbage.
It's not like there's better 144hz VA options either, even knowing this.

My favorite color is purple... so it could be worse


----------



## mtcn77

That guy has black equalizer dialed up to 15. Does not illustrate any further case than that.


----------



## PaulDenton

Mtcn77 I have owned this monitor and black equalizer affects gamma and what you see in dark areas of games, it does not affect the purple color shift in movement.


----------



## prava

I'd like to thank all the new users that are joining in and sharing their finds with us at the cost of their own precious time









Found another video... seems perfect:




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> Look at what I found....preorder now...
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/us/computing/monitors/curved/34--cf791-wqhd-monitor-lc34f791wqnxza/?cid=pla-ecom-mul-27,000,002


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> A shame that the 34" won't have strobing, I wonder why.


You sure about it? The website states "Game mode"... which could be anything, mind you.

Also, and this is funny: there is nothing on the monitor that relates to "wall mountable" but the specs on Samsung's website says it is. Magic?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulDenton*
> 
> Hi again guys, I just watched this comparison video between the Samsung CFG70 vs Samsung S32D850T:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That purple effect in motion was the exact same thing I saw on my C24FG70! It's worth considering that the uploader is playing on the fastest response time mode of the monitor, which could increase this slightly but that effect was exactly what I was seeing on mine, even on standard response time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what to make of this. Don't think it is added by the camera since it is so very close to what I was seeing on mine + how little is present on the other monitor.


There is a slight haze on the "dark to clear-colour" transition but nothing remotedly similar as to what you reported. Also, seeing the other user's C24FG70 it looks like yours is defective. Can't find any other explanation since yours is showing the whole screen in purple no matter what the colour transition was.

I don't know, this video doesn't show any particular problems. Though maybe a higher quality recording would show more. Dunno.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulDenton*
> 
> 
> 
> One thing though, in the video you linked the monitor looks purple even in still pictures. Perhaps it's a tint or settings issue with that particular monitor in that video.
> 
> Still very, very obvious in the other comparison video I linked to above though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (see post #595)
> 
> Purple Rain, Purple Rain


Yes, the CSS video shows nothing wrong. I checked and rechecked and there is nothing abnormal.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> This confirms the backlight coating is emissive, so it makes even more sense to strobe the backlight to hamper its development.
> So, my previous suspicions were wrong, the screen has been updated with OLED qualities. Let us see what good comes out of it. The latest screenshot @Maksim123 sent looks exceptionally clear at the turquise bands, though greys seem a little worse.


How that affects the functionality of the panel? I have googled for it but found nothing useful. Care to shed some light onto the matter? Thank you.

---

PS: I think I'll get one... once they are available in Amazon Spain. I'd rather have the opportunity to return it hassle-free.


----------



## PaulDenton

My CS:Source video looked really bad, because it was one of the colors that shifted and it was almost a uniform image with that color and nuances close to it, making the shift very dramatic. However, if I ran out of the spawn zone, I could run around and not see that effect when there were more diverse colors on the screen, so I would not write off as a defect just yet. So it isn't something that's visible at all times, but I would see it in a full gaming session several times in areas with certain color schemes.

Just be sure to order from a place with good return policy so you can test it for yourselves







By next week we should know more about this after a few more users have it and perhaps reviews have come up.


----------



## Maksim123

I still didnt notice the mentioned purple artifacts in any game. The C24FG70 has a great Image with beautiful contrast and colors in comparison to my middleclass TN (Viewsonic XG2401), and i couldnt notice any difference in responsiveness to the TN-Panel.
Also if you guys say its normal that freesync isnt compatible with strobing its a relief for me.
And afaik there is no alternative out there for a 24" FHD, VA-Panel with 144 Hz and Freesync to this price + its curved (what i started to like quickly), so atm im tended to keep the monitor.

Edit: I just compared the C24FG70 to the TN in UFO-Ghosting Test, both at fastest response time setting and there is significantly less ghosting on the Samsung. In the Street Map test i can see all street names perfectly sharp, also definitely better than on the 1ms TN-Panel.


----------



## Sedolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maksim123*
> 
> Edit: I just compared the C24FG70 to the TN in UFO-Ghosting Test, both at fastest response time setting and there is significantly less ghosting on the Samsung. In the Street Map test i can see all street names perfectly sharp, also definitely better than on the 1ms TN-Panel.


Yeah, that's because of the strobing, a fairer comparison would be the Samsung with response set to Standard and the ViewSonic with response set to Advanced.
It is kinda stupid that Samsung only leaves one overdrive setting when outside of impulsive scanning
edit: at least at 144Hz. At 120Hz where it can't activate the strobing the three overdrive settings work as they're supposed to I guess?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maksim123*
> 
> I still didnt notice the mentioned purple artifacts in any game. The C24FG70 has a great Image with beautiful contrast and colors in comparison to my middleclass TN (Viewsonic XG2401), and i couldnt notice any difference in responsiveness to the TN-Panel.
> Also if you guys say its normal that freesync isnt compatible with strobing its a relief for me.
> And afaik there is no alternative out there for a 24" FHD, VA-Panel with 144 Hz and Freesync to this price + its curved (what i started to like quickly), so atm im tended to keep the monitor.
> 
> Edit: I just compared the C24FG70 to the TN in UFO-Ghosting Test, both at fastest response time setting and there is significantly less ghosting on the Samsung. In the Street Map test i can see all street names perfectly sharp, also definitely better than on the 1ms TN-Panel.


Could you take a video of the *exact same* de_dust2 CT spawn area, as in Paul's video, with different response time settings? This way we could rule the purple shift as a defect for sure.


----------



## Scotty99

Do you guys think this monitor is worth the premium over a standard TN 144hz panel for someone who plays MMO's mostly? Really wish i had a store near me to compare. I am using a 5 year old 60hz tn im sure anything would be an upgrade, but is it 150+ dollars better than say a acer 144hz TN?


----------



## Astreon

If you play mostly MMOs, you won't get much benefit out of 144hz.

I'd go 4K or ultrawide at 60hz if I were you.

TN for MMO are a bad idea IMHO.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> If you play mostly MMOs, you won't get much benefit out of 144hz.
> 
> I'd go 4K or ultrawide at 60hz if I were you.
> 
> TN for MMO are a bad idea IMHO.


Hmm why do you say that? Outside of raids i get over 100 FPS pretty much everywhere.


----------



## PaulDenton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Do you guys think this monitor is worth the premium over a standard TN 144hz panel for someone who plays MMO's mostly? Really wish i had a store near me to compare. I am using a 5 year old 60hz tn im sure anything would be an upgrade, but is it 150+ dollars better than say a acer 144hz TN?


Yes, it is miles ahead any TN-screen in my opinion. Both the colors and the contrast ratio will be vastly superior to any TN, and in MMOs you will enjoy the impressive black levels when you explore dark caves or forests







I've had my Eizo Foris FS2331 (Va-panel) for almost five years now and it is lovely for MMOs and RPGs. It is similar to the C24FG70, except for better black levels but only 60hz of course. I will try the C24FG70 again when some reviews are out, because I really enjoy high refresh rates even for MMORPGs.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hmm why do you say that? Outside of raids i get over 100 FPS pretty much everywhere.


because you will mostly not notice it. MMOs aren't dynamic games where you move the camera all the time and that's where 144hz is mostly noticeable. It's great to have for 1st person shooters.

Not worth paying hundreds of dollars for that effect in MMO games if you ask me. You will get more of a wow factor from 4K resolution in MMO rather than higher refresh rate.

I'd steer clear of TN, however.


----------



## Malorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Do you guys think this monitor is worth the premium over a standard TN 144hz panel for someone who plays MMO's mostly? Really wish i had a store near me to compare. I am using a 5 year old 60hz tn im sure anything would be an upgrade, but is it 150+ dollars better than say a acer 144hz TN?


In my opinion, the 27" version is the first monitor probably in the last 5ish-10 years that buying it won't feel like a compromise in some area. I have been waiting for a combination of some sort of adaptive sync / strobing monitor since those technologies first started being investigated on sites like blurbusters and following subsequent reviews of various panels and monitors mainly TN and the latest IPS from AUO being plagued by various problems (panel lottery/ overshoot artifacts - pixel inversion / uniformity - yellow tint issues / ACTUAL FLIES - EGGS INSIDE THE PANELS / Horrible BLB - IPS glow)

I really think, if the purple shift is not some sort of idiotic manufacturing mistake and it just proves to be a fluke, that this monitor really COMBINES IT ALL for all kinds of games (well we'll have to see actual reviews with measured input lag / pixel response times first but all signs point to exceptionally good/low input lag and acceptable/quite low response times @144Hz for a VA monitor)


----------



## Scotty99

Very cool, guess ill hold off a bit and wait for some reviews. Also its in stock right now on amazon (24" at least).


----------



## Maksim123

After trying the C24FG70 I think i can never go back to TN again, so I would recommend it definitely. If you sometimes play FPS, Action games (e.g. Tomb Raider) or Racing games or you are not sure for the future I would go for 144 Hz to be future proof, if you have the budget. You have to feel the difference - its even noticeable in Windows or Office while Scrolling etc.


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malorne*
> 
> In my opinion, the 27" version is the first monitor probably in the last 5ish-10 years that buying it won't feel like a compromise in some area. I have been waiting for a combination of some sort of adaptive sync / strobing monitor since those technologies first started being investigated on sites like blurbusters and following subsequent reviews of various panels and monitors mainly TN and the latest IPS from AUO being plagued by various problems (panel lottery/ overshoot artifacts - pixel inversion / uniformity - yellow tint issues / ACTUAL FLIES - EGGS INSIDE THE PANELS / Horrible BLB - IPS glow)
> 
> I really think, if the purple shift is not some sort of idiotic manufacturing mistake and it just proves to be a fluke, that this monitor really COMBINES IT ALL for all kinds of games (well we'll have to see actual reviews with measured input lag first but all signs point to minimal/exceptionally good/low input lag)


Do you know you can't use Freesync & strobing at same time?
You have to decide: 4ms VA (blur) + Freesync ON or 1ms MPRT (strobing) + Freesync OFF.


----------



## Alamar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maksim123*
> 
> Edit: I just compared the C24FG70 to the TN in UFO-Ghosting Test, both at fastest response time setting and there is significantly less ghosting on the Samsung. In the Street Map test i can see all street names perfectly sharp, also definitely better than on the 1ms TN-Panel.


it is mostly because of strobing, monitor without strobing would have to have 500hz/500fps to gave such sharp moving picture as strobing can give (because of lcds sample-and-hold tech).
To really compare those two monitor reaction times you should try modes without strobing, standard/fast (as this tn don't use strobing). Anyway you see how much strobing can give in motion.
ps - did you check from close range on bright background if there are no anti-clare coating issues? Eizos VA had that problem with crosshatching. Waiting for someone to compare colors with some better displays (crt, good ips) than tn because from tn everything else may look perfect







Of course I would like quantum dot colors would look better and same good as on crt..

edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulDenton*
> 
> Yes, it is miles ahead any TN-screen in my opinion. Both the colors and the contrast ratio will be vastly superior to any TN, and in MMOs you will enjoy the impressive black levels when you explore dark caves or forests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had my Eizo Foris FS2331 (Va-panel) for almost five years now and it is lovely for MMOs and RPGs. It is similar to the C24FG70, except for better black levels but only 60hz of course. I will try the C24FG70 again when some reviews are out, because I really enjoy high refresh rates even for MMORPGs.


So not so good black I guess if much older gaming monitor had it better. Eizo fg will probably have better black too + contrast but Eizo fg have poor colors (still great for those moving from tn).


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maksim123*
> 
> its even noticeable in Windows or Office while Scrolling etc.


If you stare at the cursor while its moving (nobody does so) and use a fluid scrolling (not many people do, most people use scrolling that jumps 2-3 lines per mousewheel move).

It's also pretty worthless to pay a lot of cash to have smoother EXCEL EXPERIENCE. I mean come on...









But yeah if you play other games like FPS or TPP it's worth a try if you don't mind the increased price. Usually, one buys a monitor for at least a few years, after all.


----------



## Malorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> Do you know you can't use Freesync & strobing at same time?
> You have to decide: 4ms VA (blur) + Freesync ON or 1ms MPRT (strobing) + Freesync OFF.


Yes i am aware. Obviously i will be using freesync on graphically intensive games where fps deeps quite low and tearing becomes painfully aparent like for example witcher3 and also on rts/moba games with alot of scrolling like Dota2. I will personally reserve the blur reduction mode for games where motion clarity is critical like CS:GO or other multiplayer shooters.

What i haven't decided yet is what i will do on fighting games, since i do not know how this implementation of strobing / freesync will affect input lag/clarity on those, the problem is i can't get accustomed to a specific setup that can't be replicated on tournament conditions or at a friends place. If you've ever played a fighting game seriously you probably know what im talking about.


----------



## Scotty99

Freesync to me isnt really a big deal, i am much more interested in the strobing (all my games i run over 100 fps, plus ive got an nvida card heh). Does this monitor need to be set to 120hz for strobing to work? Iirc nvidia displays needed to be set to 120hz for lightboost/ulmb to function right?


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malorne*
> 
> What i haven't decided yet is what i will do on fighting games, since i do not know how this implementation of strobing / freesync will affect input lag/clarity on those, the problem is i can't get accustomed to a specific setup that can't be replicated on tournament conditions or at a friends place. If you've ever played a fighting game seriously you probably know what im talking about.


I didn't play fighting games but I play fast paced FPS and don't like strobing techs due low refresh rate, input lag and crosstalk at 144hz they gives. From one review I saw strobing at this Samsung gives additional 7-8 ms of input lag and I guess it's unacceptable to me. Now I'm on PG248Q with clear 170Hz (180Hz gives artifacts).


----------



## PaulDenton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alamar*
> 
> it is mostly because of strobing, monitor without strobing would have to have 500hz/500fps to gave such sharp moving picture as strobing can give (because of lcds sample-and-hold tech).
> To really compare those two monitor reaction times you should try modes without strobing, standard/fast (as this tn don't use strobing). Anyway you see how much strobing can give in motion.
> ps - did you check from close range on bright background if there are no anti-clare coating issues? Eizos VA had that problem with crosshatching. Waiting for someone to compare colors with some better displays (crt, good ips) than tn because from tn everything else may look perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I would like quantum dot colors would look better and same good as on crt..
> 
> edit:
> So not so good black I guess if much older gaming monitor had it better. Eizo fg will probably have better black too + contrast but Eizo fg have poor colors (still great for those moving from tn).


Nope, the black level on the C24FG70 is good and better than anything I have seen out there today and in the last few years.

To compare it to the Eizo FS2331 is kind of unfair, because that monitor is known to be one of the best when it comes to black levels. So between the Eizo and all other monitors I have tried over the years, there has been a huge, huge gap when it comes to black levels. For example I couldn't stand the 27" gaming IPS:es from Asus and Acer because of this, they were just so poor in darker areas in games and even in Windows with the black toolbar it looked really stupid with the grey glow.

But with this new Samsung that gap isn't that huge anymore. I think it will be fine for 99% of users, I accepted the black levels on it and I'm used to the Eizo, Plasma TV (the eizo was compared to plasma tvs in the flatpanelshd review) and oled. So I'm picky with my black levels and I really liked the C24FG70. I would have kept it if it wasn't for that color shift problem I had on it.


----------



## prava

I think I'll get one in the 27" variant. Yup I will lose density for sure... but since I want to use it with the soon-to-come PS4 I will be sitting a big further away than normal and that extra space will be more than welcome.

Also, my computer usage is mainly multimedia so I don't need that density in the first place.

Now I only need a trustworthy shop to have it in stock...


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> I think I'll get one in the 27" variant. Yup I will lose density for sure... but since I want to use it with the soon-to-come PS4 I will be sitting a big further away than normal and that extra space will be more than welcome.
> 
> Also, my computer usage is mainly multimedia so I don't need that density in the first place.
> 
> Now I only need a trustworthy shop to have it in stock...


Alternate.es has them in stock.

edit: never mind, it's pre-order


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulDenton*
> 
> Mtcn77 I have owned this monitor and black equalizer affects gamma and what you see in dark areas of games, it does not affect the purple color shift in movement.


Looks like the normal crap with VA color transitions.
If it's affecting greys, then it's extreme overshoot on the grey surfaces.

Try this test if you guys are still here:
Don't use cyan.
use this color:

http://www.testufo.com/#test=ghosting&background=000000&separation=1000&pps=960&pursuit=0

(black, grey, white).

If white is perfect but greys show purple, then the overdrive circuit is boosting to make white to yellow/red strong, while overshooting yellow to grey.

The middle greys color pattern should show purple in all three, I'm guessing.

While you boys are still at it, can you please do a crosstalk test with alien invasion full screen?
Pay attention to the top/bottom especially (Press F11 as well as making sure the test is set on full screen as well. Crosstalk results in the next or previous frame blending into the current frame, causing a very extreme double image of both overdrive ghosting and frames, and beyond the crosstalk zone, the "Frame" of the UFO and the red vertical bars will shift 1 "frame size" to the left or right, depending on the strobe phase.

http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=alien-invasion.png&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=-1

If this panel uses a different method of strobing, there may be low or no crosstalk.


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> I think I'll get one in the 27" variant. Yup I will lose density for sure... but since I want to use it with the soon-to-come PS4 I will be sitting a big further away than normal and that extra space will be more than welcome.
> 
> Also, my computer usage is mainly multimedia so I don't need that density in the first place.
> 
> Now I only need a trustworthy shop to have it in stock...


Are you sure 60Hz mode will suit you? May be not strobing available at 60Hz and it will be blurry mess at 4ms VA.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> Are you sure 60Hz mode will suit you? May be not strobing available at 60Hz and it will be blurry mess at 4ms VA.


Wut? I want decent blacks... And this monitor seems the best if you want some motion clarity.


----------



## Fluffyman

PS4 is usually played on 50ms response time televisions. I'm sure he will be just fine with 4ms (or like 10ms in real).


----------



## Leopardi

I really want that purple rain to be a defect







I'd hate to be stuck with my U2312HM for another indefinite amount of time. This damn thing was basically released in 2010, as it's just a LED rehash from the 2311H, and there's no advance in monitors since then that aren't total useless AUO garbage...


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Confirmed will be here on Monday, cant wait to see how it compares to the other monitors I've benched these last few months.

I'll be running multiple tests and will make a few video's


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> This is going to be a hard choice for me. There is only one game I play, Rainbow Six Siege. I wonder how it will do in that game. Sure it should be better than my 60Hz Dell but by how much? But just browsing and watching movies on that 21:9 VA must be like heaven, idk if I would be as happy with a 16:9 monitor with a faster panel. Gaming isn't everything.


I'm not so sure about movies on the 21:9. Why? You will have scaling no matter what you do. Movies are either 1920px or 4K... so either you almost double the image or squish it a little bit. Don't think either is optimal when you pay a grand for a monitor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> Confirmed will be here on Monday, cant wait to see how it compares to the other monitors I've benched these last few months.
> 
> I'll be running multiple tests and will make a few video's


Awesome!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> PS4 is usually played on 50ms response time televisions. I'm sure he will be just fine with 4ms (or like 10ms in real).


That's input lag (what you feel), not response time (what you see). Although older TVs do have plenty of transitions around 50ms. These days not so much.

I've owned the Eizo Foris FG2421 which has some very slow response times but no overshoot. No motion artifacts were anywhere near as bad as that CS video. It did have some issues with dark grey, but looking at a dark grey wall and moving around didn't have such severe impact. The most notable artifact here was objects moving in front of said wall which left an ugly greenish trail. Strobing (Turbo240) of course didn't get rid of it because that was a response time issue.

Still the FG2421 + Turbo240 delivered far better motion clarity than my XB270HU + ULMB.


----------



## Hunched

I wonder how long it's going to take Samsung to stock these somewhere else besides Amazon in NA.
Still waiting for B&H or anywhere else with cheaper than $200 shipping to have the C24FG70... I'm not paying $200 for delivery to Amazon.com

This week would be nice, maybe then I'll actually have it before Friday of next week.
Before December would be great...








I've only been waiting since August...
Take your time.

Still preorder on Adorama too









This was supposed to release October 30th


----------



## kd5151

Found this on some China website. Back light bleed.


----------



## Monitorn00b

Yes, we can appreciate the minimized light leakage lol...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> Found this on some China website. Back light bleed.


lol. Seriously our only hope is OLED monitors years from now. Until then we're all screwed.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this on some China website. Back light bleed.


we do not know the backlight settings nor the exposure settings or even the ambient light levels. it may look worse than that or more likely not that bad. love some owners to let us know


----------



## Dhalmel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I wonder how long it's going to take Samsung to stock these somewhere else besides Amazon in NA.
> Still waiting for B&H or anywhere else with cheaper than $200 shipping to have the C24FG70... I'm not paying $200 for delivery to Amazon.com
> 
> This week would be nice, maybe then I'll actually have it before Friday of next week.
> Before December would be great...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only been waiting since August...
> Take your time.
> 
> Still preorder on Adorama too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was supposed to release October 30th


Is there a reason why you can't buy from samsung directly?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> we do not know the backlight settings nor the exposure settings or even the ambient light levels. it may look worse than that or more likely not that bad. love some owners to let us know


Even if you use an overexposed cellphone camera, the backlight bleed should not look THAT bad. Here is my FG2421 full black screen picture taken using an overexposed cellphone camera. Backlight bleed? Nope.



How about with the room lights turned off? Still nope. Only thing you see is the usual VA glow towards the bottom of the screen.



That unit just seems to have an awful amount of bleeding.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Even if you use an overexposed cellphone camera, the backlight bleed should not look THAT bad. Here is my FG2421 full black screen picture taken using an overexposed cellphone camera. Backlight bleed? Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> How about with the room lights turned off? Still nope. Only thing you see is the usual VA glow towards the bottom of the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> That unit just seems to have an awful amount of bleeding.


I agree it "seems" to have a lot and in fact it could be even worse in person. We just do not have enough info. From other monitor purchases and threads on those monitors you can see a HUGE difference between photos of the same monitor.

love a little input (few pics) from the few here with them ...









edit : that super bright bit of light on the monitor back there for example would likely create a large difference in contrast with the relatively black screen vs the samsung image with-out such a bright light source. I am not saying what it is just that we need to account for more details like that , or more first hand accounts


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhalmel*
> 
> Is there a reason why you can't buy from samsung directly?


You cannot buy from Samsung directly as a Canadian.
Their Canadian website does not let you buy anything from them, and their American website does not ship outside of the US.

Canadian: http://www.samsung.com/ca/consumer/it/monitor/curved-monitor/LC24FG70FQNXZA
"Where to Buy" button doesn't even work either.

I have to buy it from the US and so far they are not selling it anywhere in the US that ships to Canada for less than $200 USD.
Hopefully they decide to send some units to B&H who has had it up for preorder since mid-October...


----------



## KGPrime

Going by the looks of it it's brightness is cranked to max and it's not really meant to show light bleed because it is minimal at best, at least not like the typical IPS or what people are accustomed to seeing in this forum. That to me looks like it is intended to show the panel uniformity and the VA cone. And what looks like light bleed is more because of bad uniformity. That's what i see anyway.

Seems like the typical panel lottery, as it does look pretty good in some videos.

I don't know what's going on here, but it makes me giddy inside though i'm not brave enough to turn the sound up


----------



## mtcn77

It needs a gamma revision, but the image seems to possess some depth. Blue light is not saturating the picture.


----------



## KGPrime

Seeing the price i retract my previous statement that it's not worth buying. Though for me personally it's too narrow to have such a tight curve and i wouldn't like it for desktop use.
Shame also about the strobing being only at 144hz. But the image and motion clarity seems pretty good honestly.. sans what poor Paul experienced.


Needs a bigger pool of samples yet.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> 
> 
> Found this on some China website. Back light bleed.


Yup, looks like I might just go for the good ole 1440p IPS lottery, if it's like this.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this on some China website. Back light bleed.


Cmon guys. Have you ever seen a monitor with said amount and type of bleed? That isn't backlight bleed per se because the image isn't even black.

Heck if that was the case the first and third image would be horrid and they are mostly fine.


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Shame also about the strobing being only at 144hz.


Where you get it? Any sources?


----------



## PaulDenton

I had this monitor and it looked nothing like in those backlight bleed pictures. My unit was good and had only
some minor clouding/flashlighting in the corners. Very minor, hard to notice even on full black loading screens.


----------



## aliquis

Hello, I have received my c24fg70 model too, although i have tested it in several games i couldn't notice any color shift during motion.
My previous monitor was a 27" dell with an ah-ips panel ( although i used it at only 10% brightness the dell is conspicuously glowing)

This VA panel though, i can't tell if its because of the missing ips glow or the higher contrast or both, i am currently using it at 100% brightness and it is very pleasant to my eyes and the colours look very good too.

So far so good,... now to the bad: the monitor driver is installed, i use displayport as a connection.

The amd driver reports after enabling freesync on both the monitor and driver that the monitor supports only a freesync range of 90hz-144hz and no LFC.
I have tested it in the techdemo and thats exactly what i see (v sync off) tearing/stutter dissappears when i change the fps to be in this range and artefacts appears again when i go above (144) or below (90).

I will later try it with a hdmi connection, has anyone been able to make freesync/LFC work on this monitor at below 90 fps ?

edit: with HDMI the max refresh is set to 120hz and the freesync range to 90-120.

I hacked the monitor driver and manually changed the freesync range to 60-144. I have tested it with the tech demo and it works flawless so far, even LFC works now.


note: i changed the freesync from 90-144 to 60-144 and now LFC works too (below 60)


----------



## xg4m3

What are your thoughts on the curve? Is it too much for 24"?


----------



## Fluffyman

What are your thoughts on gaming aliquis? Any smearing or big amounts of blur in shooters?


----------



## Pirx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I've owned the Eizo Foris FG2421 which has some very slow response times but no overshoot. No motion artifacts were anywhere near as bad as that CS video. It did have some issues with dark grey, but looking at a dark grey wall and moving around didn't have such severe impact. The most notable artifact here was objects moving in front of said wall which left an ugly greenish trail. Strobing (Turbo240) of course didn't get rid of it because that was a response time issue.
> 
> Still the FG2421 + Turbo240 delivered far better motion clarity than my XB270HU + ULMB.


that's interesting. i had the fg2421 too, a nearly perfect one, even, without the problems it has been criticized for, and then upgraded to xb270hu, because of 1440p with g-sync and ulmb.

tbh i didn't notice much change because of g-sync, it's motion blur reduction that interests me most, because blurred motion gives me a headache.

the turbo240 feature of the eizo worked well in this regard, but it was the slow dark transitions ( see the red numbers here ) that ruined the picture. some dark textures seemed to bleed into the surroundings when i stood in front of them and moved my mouse, even with turbo240.

therefore, motion clarity is at least equally good with ulmb on the xb270hu, and i'm very picky about this,

unfortunately, there's simply no comparison to the eizo's 5000:1 contrast. i think we can't expect lcd tech to deliver much more in terms of clarity AND contrast, and oled seems still years away...


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Cmon guys. Have you ever seen a monitor with said amount and type of bleed? That isn't backlight bleed per se because the image isn't even black.
> 
> Heck if that was the case the first and third image would be horrid and they are mostly fine.


Here is the web site I found those pics on. http://detail.zol.com.cn/1151/1150926/review.shtml

You be the judge.


----------



## aliquis

The curve is definitly noticable(i like it, its personal preference i guess and on a 24" screen no big deal either way)

The monitor, at least my model is not 100% perfect either. If i use freesync there is an occiasonal small flicker on the desktop on the very bottom part on the screen( on a small part of the windows task bar (i think this monitor has 4 backlights and the flicker is directly above the bottom left one).

You can definitly use the strobing mode in different games (i can't notice the 144hz flicker at all). During strobing, as far as i can tell neither the colours get distorted and i couldn't notice any other artefacts either (i ran different games, some at lower fps, but i didn't notice ghosting either, but i don't have the eyes of a hawk, so much for that... ) I also confirmed that the blur reduction works with the blurbuster tests.

I am still not 100% sure that the hacked freesync range works, the amd tech demo is fine but the nvidia tech demo (better test because of fps sliders) it doesn't properly work.

I also ran the eizo monitor test, no stuck/dead pixel, but the backlight leakage/clouding is really weird, it very much depends on the viewing angle, it feels that if i look at the screen just a few degrees off 90 ,i can definitly notice some leakage, at some angles the leakage is severe.

Overall, i think if the hacked freesyncworks (with LFC) ,although by no means a perfect monitor, it is solid choice for amd card owners (that samsung released this monitor with a 90-144hz freesync range without LFC has to either be a mistake or a bad joke) .


----------



## kd5151

https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=da&u=http://hwt.dk/Forum/344006/Min-Samsung-C24FG70-Curve-1ms-1080p-144Hz-VA-monitor&prev=search

Some more pics...


----------



## aliquis

I uploaded a video of the c24fg70 with a black screen in a dark room with different viewing angles


----------



## kd5151

Sweet:


----------



## Stars

by the looks of it the 24" version has a matte coating, right? Should that be the case, they can gtf0 with that crap.


----------



## Alamar

My fg Eizo is perfect on full black screen (but not when being on stand by) but is glowing (gamma shift) from sides on dark greys so maybe check different dark greys. Maybe curvature or some other system will make it better. And on a bright colors crosshatching from anti glare coating was visible on Eizo fg, most irritating thing of all killing all immersion, so please check on a bright screen if this one doesn't have any similiar issues. And on middle black crash in very dark scenes can be seen, how it is on this one?
I will buy this monitor if it have "++" on prad review on srgb colors at least after calibration







Anyway I wish for something with same good colors as crt if it even possible on lcd I don't know but still no oled monitors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> I uploaded a video of the c24fg70 with a black screen in a dark room with different viewing angles


----------



## aliquis

There is a slight gamma shift on the very edge of the sides too, the different black shades are well discernible (no black crush in the center) and the coating is more matte kind.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Well, that was great, guys! Back to waiting for OLED. See you all next year around the same time!


----------



## Fluffyman

Lets see what the 34" offers.
For the price it should be reasonable to expect some serious quality. If not I'm just gonna roll with a cheaper alternative.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Well, that was great, guys! Back to waiting for OLED. See you all next year around the same time!


Obviously this was never going to be a replacement for OLED.
What else is better to use in the meantime that's at least 144hz though?

Unless I'm missing something, this is still the best option.

Also it's now Monday and it's still not in stock anywhere in NA besides Amazon.com
OLED might be mainstream by the time I can actually get this thing.


----------



## Astreon

OLED will most likely never become a mainstream for PC monitors. Let's be honest here: OLED is prone to burn-in. OLEDs often come with 240hz PWM. OLED is extremely expensive.

Even if one shows up eventually, expect sick prices.


----------



## Monitorn00b

So... Samsung didn't deliver? should we wait for more reviews? what's a good alternative to the 24" curved for a similar price? i want to buy a monitor but no clue what to get though D:


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monitorn00b*
> 
> So... Samsung didn't deliver? what's a good alternative to the 24" curved for a similar price?


Nothing.
This is the only 144hz 24" VA that exists.


----------



## Monitorn00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Nothing.
> This is the only 144hz 24" VA that exists.


Well, It can be Tn or Ips and doesn't have to be curved...

Does the difference from a 1ms panel to a 4ms ips is noticeable in fps or so? would I have a real advantage in a fps with that 1ms response time?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Well, that was great, guys! Back to waiting for OLED. See you all next year around the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously this was never going to be a replacement for OLED.
> What else is better to use in the meantime that's at least 144hz though?
> 
> Unless I'm missing something, this is still the best option.
> 
> Also it's now Monday and it's still not in stock anywhere in NA besides Amazon.com
> OLED might be mainstream by the time I can actually get this thing.
Click to expand...

It was mostly a joke to lighten the mood.

But i'm also part slightly disappointed.


----------



## Monitorn00b

I was happier before I found this forum, I really don't know if practically al models are **** or you're all really picky in comparison to me


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monitorn00b*
> 
> Well, It can be Tn or Ips and doesn't have to be curved...
> 
> Does the difference from a 1ms panel to a 4ms ips is noticeable in fps or so? would I have a real advantage in a fps with that 1ms response time?


Response time does not give you a competitive advantage, it's related only to blur levels. Input lag is what matters.
I don't know what the input lag of the C24FG70 is, but it's probably as good as any IPS or TN.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monitorn00b*
> 
> I was happier before I found this forum, I really don't know if practically al models are **** or you're all really picky in comparison to me


I wouldn't pay much attention to the haters, they are OLED crazy but they dont understand OLED isnt perfect. Go to AVS forums for OLED displays and you will see a TON of complaints, the tech is no where near mainstream yet.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pirx*
> 
> that's interesting. i had the fg2421 too, a nearly perfect one, even, without the problems it has been criticized for, and then upgraded to xb270hu, because of 1440p with g-sync and ulmb.
> 
> tbh i didn't notice much change because of g-sync, it's motion blur reduction that interests me most, because blurred motion gives me a headache.
> 
> the turbo240 feature of the eizo worked well in this regard, but it was the slow dark transitions ( see the red numbers here ) that ruined the picture. some dark textures seemed to bleed into the surroundings when i stood in front of them and moved my mouse, even with turbo240.
> 
> therefore, motion clarity is at least equally good with ulmb on the xb270hu, and i'm very picky about this,
> 
> unfortunately, there's simply no comparison to the eizo's 5000:1 contrast. i think we can't expect lcd tech to deliver much more in terms of clarity AND contrast, and oled seems still years away...


Yeah it was a tradeoff. The FG2421 with Turbo240 enabled had some object trailing during certain color transitions, but the object itself in motion is more clear than the XB270HU which has more severe sharp ghosting (strobe crosstalk it looks like).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> OLED will most likely never become a mainstream for PC monitors. Let's be honest here: OLED is prone to burn-in. OLEDs often come with 240hz PWM. OLED is extremely expensive.
> 
> Even if one shows up eventually, expect sick prices.


Actual burn-in wouldn't happen for a very long time unless you leave the display on all the time. Temporary retention shouldn't be a real problem due to the various techniques used to clear retained images, as seen on 2016 model LG OLED TVs. Our only hope for OLED is if indeed it becomes cheaper/easier to make than LCD which is what has been expected of the technology.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I wouldn't pay much attention to the haters, they are OLED crazy but they dont understand OLED isnt perfect. Go to AVS forums for OLED displays and you will see a TON of complaints, the tech is no where near mainstream yet.


There aren't a ton of complaints for 2016 models. There are way more complaints for high refresh rate monitors. A lot of us around here are simply "ideal display crazy" not necessarily OLED crazy. OLED is simply much better than and has far more potential than LCD.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> It was mostly a joke to lighten the mood.
> 
> But i'm also part slightly disappointed.


Yea, well. My mood is worse every day I have to wait for B&H or anywhere with humane shipping prices to have this in stock.
I'm getting pissed waiting for I don't even know how long for this to happen.
Dishonored 2 releases on the 11th, would have been nice to have this before then, don't even know if I'll have it this month, maybe not even this year.


----------



## Astreon

OLED TVs don't display ie. windows taskbar for a couple hours







I think it would be very challenging to prevent annoying retention (if not a persistent burn-in) given the tech's limitations.

OLED makes a poor monitor, but an excellent TV. Not as good as Plasma, but then again plasma is troubled by its own issues, there are many.


----------



## Monitorn00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I wouldn't pay much attention to the haters, they are OLED crazy but they dont understand OLED isnt perfect. Go to AVS forums for OLED displays and you will see a TON of complaints, the tech is no where near mainstream yet.


Ok thanks mate, probably this monitor is good enough for what I'm looking, still going to wait for more reviews though...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Response time does not give you a competitive advantage, it's related only to blur levels. Input lag is what matters.
> I don't know what the input lag of the C24FG70 is, but it's probably as good as any IPS or TN.


So, the blur levels in this monitor are good/average? I read that strobing only happens at 144hz and from my understanding it's used to reduce ghosting so I'm not sure that's good...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> OLED TVs don't display ie. windows taskbar for a couple hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be very challenging to prevent annoying retention (if not a persistent burn-in) given the tech's limitations.
> 
> OLED makes a poor monitor, but an excellent TV. Not as good as Plasma, but then again plasma is troubled by its own issues, there are many.


From what I understand 2016 models have a pixel shift feature that dims the image and clears up retention after a while. Quite aggressive with its implementation but should be effective. Very long use may require manual intervention using some service remote. People use them as PC monitors. Ideally they'd have some sort of implementation like this on a per-pixel scale.

OLED is much better than Plasma overall, better in picture quality too but perhaps not motion clarity, and already has less retention issues.


----------



## Astreon

I'm familiar with pixel orbiters, Panasonic ST50's that I own also has those. They are not a kind of magic spell that ends retention issues, sadly...

OLED is less problematic than Plasma (which is troubled by numerous problems), but the image quality is worse. OLEDs usually come with crushed blacks and oversaturated colors that are extremely hard to calibrate. Plasmas also do motion better. For a price... Dithering, banding, buzzing noise, heavy retention issues - Plasma offers nothing but faults. And brilliant picture that literally craps on everything LCD can come up with.

Also, OLED has its own unique problems, like the Mura effect, which can be quite immersion-breaking if you're into pitch black scenes.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> I'm familiar with pixel orbiters, Panasonic ST50's that I own also has those.
> 
> OLED is less problematic than Plasma (which is troubled by numerous problems), but the image quality is worse. OLEDs usually come with crushed blacks and oversaturated colors that are extremely hard to calibrate. Plasmas also do motion better. For a price... Dithering, banding, buzzing noise, heavy retention issues - Plasma offers nothing but faults. And brilliant picture that literally craps on everything LCD can come up with.


Do you have any experience with 2016 LG OLEDs? I hear the black crush is largely fixed but yeah calibration is more time consuming, although they seem to have decent out of the box setup now.

http://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/lg/e6

Contrast/blacks and uniformity seem unrivaled. If OLED does become mainstream then we should one day get OLED monitors with strobing, I wager that'd produce perfect motion clarity at high refresh rates.


----------



## masterotaku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> OLED is much better than Plasma overall, better in picture quality too but perhaps not motion clarity, and already has less retention issues.


Mmm, I don't know about motion clarity. TV makers just have to implement a strobing mode. With the really small response times there won't be any ghosting. But those TVs/monitors would need a very high brightness to reach HDR standards, because a low strobe length (<1ms) reduces brightness a lot (like 5 times less brightness at 1ms, IIRC).

I would like an OLED monitor mostly for 3D Vision 2 with zero crosstalk and ghosting. And good contrast. I also would like it to work with the G-Sync + ULMB trick. It looks like we'll have to wait at least 1 or 2 years for HDR monitors.


----------



## Astreon

Sadly, no, 2016 models are out of my reach because 4K doesn't really interest me (not enough content, too expensive) and there has been no FHD models released this year. As far as OLED goes, my knowledge stops at the FHD 2015 model, the 9100 (or 910V in Europe).

If you're really into screen display technologies than it goes like this: CRT > PLASMA > OLED >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> LCD.

It may sound surprising, but CRT (high-end CRT that not many people owned) offers a combination of strong sides of each technology (almost perfect blacks like OLED, excellent motion clarity - even better than plasma, very faithful color reproduction that beats even plasma screens) and its own amazing benefits (such as NO PIXELS... meaning no problems with displaying ANY resolution you want, up to a maximum of course - and no dead pixels, no dust behind the screen, etc) - for a price of extreme weight, size and geometry issues. Sad that bulk killed what used to be the best display technology that ever existed.

almost 15-years old SONY GDM-FW900 is still THE BEST gaming monitor*. That's just a proof of what this technology is and makes me wonder what it might become if it wasn't abandoned.

* don't buy one nowadays, though, unless it worked for less than 10-20k hours. not worth it, it's already worn down.


----------



## Scotty99

I dunno about all that, i had a REALLY high end 36" sony crt that must have weighed 200 lbs and any modern LCD is a much better display to my eyes. Then again, could have been the content back then lol. WOuld love to see that TV today actually.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Sadly, no, 2016 models are out of my reach because 4K doesn't really interest me (not enough content, too expensive) and there has been no FHD models released this year. As far as OLED goes, my knowledge stops at the FHD 2015 model, the 9100 (or 910V in Europe).
> 
> If you're really into screen display technologies than it goes like this: CRT > PLASMA > OLED >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> LCD.
> 
> It may sound surprising, but CRT (high-end CRT that not many people owned) offers a combination of strong sides of each technology (almost perfect blacks like OLED, excellent motion clarity - even better than plasma, very faithful color reproduction that beats even plasma screens) and its own amazing benefits (such as NO PIXELS... meaning no problems with displaying ANY resolution you want, up to a maximum of course - and no dead pixels, no dust behind the screen, etc) - for a price of extreme weight, size and geometry issues. Sad that bulk killed what used to be the best display technology that ever existed.
> 
> almost 15-years old SONY GDM-FW900 is still THE BEST gaming monitor*. That's just a proof of what this technology is and makes me wonder what it might become if it wasn't abandoned.
> 
> * don't buy one nowadays, though, unless it worked for less than 10-20k hours. not worth it, it's already worn down.


CRT has some unique benefits, but poor ANSI contrast plus the bulk like you say aren't appealing. I'd have to rank OLED above everything else for entertainment use (save competitive gaming where CRT should still be #1, either that or some insanely high refresh rate TN) but even then I am partly going on faith since I've never owned an OLED TV.

Although I'd be content with some masterclass LCD: 27-32" 4k 120 Hz (DisplayPort 1.4) quantum dot SPVA with AR treated glass coating, 5000:1 - 7000:1 static contrast, full array WLED backlighting, > 500 dimming zones, HDR-10, 10-bit color and both an sRGB and DCI-P3 mode, an outstanding strobing implementation, variable refresh rate.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I dunno about all that, i had a REALLY high end 36" sony crt that must have weighed 200 lbs and any modern LCD is a much better display to my eyes. Then again, could have been the content back then lol. WOuld love to see that TV today actually.


If you used composite /RF, I'm entirely not surprised







it looked terrible. CRT TVs need RGB scart (not the regular scart) to show their full potential.

Then there is the source. PAL at 36 inch coming from VHS tape or satellite dish... Picture 36inch LCD that displays that image lol.


----------



## Hunched

I suppose I at least get to see all the reviews and impressions first.
I contacted B&H and they have no ETA on when they will have stock, so I get to wait indefinitely.

Samsung support is so bad it's painful to communicate with them, and they somehow have no idea when the product will be more widely available.
Nobody knows anything about anything, so helpful.

All I can do is wait now seeing as nobody knows anything.
At least B&H tried and weren't brain dead, it's Samsung's fault for being so disorganized and giving no estimates.

Samsung also tried to direct me to Canadian support when I told them I'm buying it from B&H which is located in New York.








Painfully stupid people working their support, if you're in the US do yourself a favor and get it off Amazon.com and avoid frying your brain cells by not having to interact with these "people"


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monitorn00b*
> 
> Well, It can be Tn or Ips and doesn't have to be curved...
> 
> Does the difference from a 1ms panel to a 4ms ips is noticeable in fps or so? would I have a real advantage in a fps with that 1ms response time?


No, absolutely not.

The problem with monitors this days isn't that they are 4ms or 8ms or 1ms... the problem comes when the speed they quote isn't uniform. That disparity is what creates the ghosting.

The thing is, if you are interested in a model like this is because:

a) You want a VA monitor.

b) You want a VA monitor.

c) You want a VA monitor.

d) And something that features 144hz and good motion clarity.

If you aren't interested in a VA monitor there are certainly other options out there, and pretty much all of them are cheaper.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monitorn00b*
> 
> I was happier before I found this forum, I really don't know if practically al models are **** or you're all really picky in comparison to me


To be honest none of the pictures shown here show anything bad at all. Except for the user that showed some very weird purple colour shift on Counter Strike while looking at a wall, all the rest seems to be as expected.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monitorn00b*
> 
> Ok thanks mate, probably this monitor is good enough for what I'm looking, still going to wait for more reviews though...
> So, the blur levels in this monitor are good/average? I read that strobing only happens at 144hz and from my understanding it's used to reduce ghosting so I'm not sure that's good...


Strobing helps with perception, and not with ghosting per se. It makes the image look sharper because it hides the transitions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> If you used composite /RF, I'm entirely not surprised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looked terrible. CRT TVs need RGB scart (not the regular scart) to show their full potential.
> 
> Then there is the source. PAL at 36 inch coming from VHS tape or satellite dish... Picture 36inch LCD that displays that image lol.


Yeah, I think everybody has already forgotten how bad DVD's look... let alone VHS or older formats.


----------



## Monitorn00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> No, absolutely not.
> 
> The problem with monitors this days isn't that they are 4ms or 8ms or 1ms... the problem comes when the speed they quote isn't uniform. That disparity is what creates the ghosting.
> 
> The thing is, if you are interested in a model like this is because:
> 
> a) You want a VA monitor.
> 
> b) You want a VA monitor.
> 
> c) You want a VA monitor.
> 
> d) And something that features 144hz and good motion clarity.
> 
> If you aren't interested in a VA monitor there are certainly other options out there, and pretty much all of them are cheaper.
> To be honest none of the pictures shown here show anything bad at all. Except for the user that showed some very weird purple colour shift on Counter Strike while looking at a wall, all the rest seems to be as expected.
> Strobing helps with perception, and not with ghosting per se. It makes the image look sharper because it hides the transitions.
> Yeah, I think everybody has already forgotten how bad DVD's look... let alone VHS or older formats.


Thanks for the explanations!

I want a 144hz monitor and I understand that VA has better colors than a TN panel, IPS with gsync are out of my budget. I'm looking for a 144hz 24" 1080P monitor that's decent and in the price range of the samsung or a bit more... Gsync would be nice too though.


----------



## Scotty99

You really cannot beat the asus vg248qe for the money, on sale right now for 220 bucks at best buy:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/asus-24-led-hd-monitor-black/8767099.p?skuId=8767099&ref=199&loc=8BacdVP0GFs&acampID=1&siteID=8BacdVP0GFs-GJj1arnxAMIsu4VgIHZFIg

It also can do nvidia lightboost.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi




----------



## Monitorn00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> You really cannot beat the asus vg248qe for the money, on sale right now for 220 bucks at best buy:
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/asus-24-led-hd-monitor-black/8767099.p?skuId=8767099&ref=199&loc=8BacdVP0GFs&acampID=1&siteID=8BacdVP0GFs-GJj1arnxAMIsu4VgIHZFIg
> 
> It also can do nvidia lightboost.


I'm upgrading to at least a gtx1070 unless AMD surprises me with Vega, so I wouldn't bother spending more if I had gsync(if amd surprised me, I think this samsung would be great.).


----------



## bastian

I have a CFG70 on the way. I will be comparing it to a perfect EIZO Foris FG2421.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*


Let us know how it is!
I'm mainly concerned about backlight bleed and the weird purple motion artifacts in CSGO from a number of pages back if you're able to test those things.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> I have a CFG70 on the way. I will be comparing it to a perfect EIZO Foris FG2421.


Nice, I'll be comparing it to the following...

Acer XB271HU 1440p - IPS
Asus MG279Q 1440p - IPS
Benq XL2730Z 1440p - TN
Benq XL2720Z 1080p - TN
Benq XL2430T 1080p - TN
LG 24GM77-B 1080p - TN
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Let us know how it is!
> I'm mainly concerned about backlight bleed and the weird purple motion artifacts in CSGO from a number of pages back if you're able to test those things.


I don't have CS:GO, just regular source. I primarily play BF4/BF1.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> Nice, I'll be comparing it to the following...
> 
> Acer XB271HU 1440p - IPS
> Asus MG279Q 1440p - IPS
> Benq XL2730Z 1440p - TN
> Benq XL2720Z 1080p - TN
> Benq XL2430T 1080p - TN
> LG 24GM77-B 1080p - TN
> I don't have CS:GO, just regular source. I primarily play BF4/BF1.


What do you like the most out of those? I was told the benq 2430t is like hands down the best 1080p 144hz monitor at 24", do you agree?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> What do you like the most out of those? I was told the benq 2430t is like hands down the best 1080p 144hz monitor at 24", do you agree?


From what I've read, the LG is the best looking 144hz TN, at 24" 1080p anyway.
I think BenQ always has overdrive issues, very often at least on many of their monitors.
BenQ goes too aggressive with it, overshoots.


----------



## Phillip777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> Nice, I'll be comparing it to the following...
> 
> Acer XB271HU 1440p - IPS
> Asus MG279Q 1440p - IPS
> Benq XL2730Z 1440p - TN
> Benq XL2720Z 1080p - TN
> Benq XL2430T 1080p - TN
> LG 24GM77-B 1080p - TN
> I don't have CS:GO, just regular source. I primarily play BF4/BF1.


Dear friend! Compare please CFG70 and ASUS MG279q!! Everyday i search info about these 2 monitors, and don't know which one be better for my gtx 1070...


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> What do you like the most out of those? I was told the benq 2430t is like hands down the best 1080p 144hz monitor at 24", do you agree?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> From what I've read, the LG is the best looking 144hz TN, at 24" 1080p anyway.
> I think BenQ always has overdrive issues, very often at least on many of their monitors.
> BenQ goes too aggressive with it, overshoots.


The 2430t / 2720z was nice, but the color accuracy was better on the LG.

I'm a casual gamer, but play at a pro level, I hold a 800-1000spm w/ a ~3.0kdr in Battlefield games infantry only on 60% conquest and and 40% Dom/TDM. I run a solid 144fps w/ custom configs.

My goal is to find a screen with the below results


Fastest response
Least amount of ghosting w/o using blur reduction
Very bright picture without blowing out colors
Best contrast and Color depth
After spending many hours with each one I believe the LG fits my needs above with color quality and has just slightly less ghosting/overdirve on the blurbusters UFO test then the BenQ's Ive tested. Right now with the below settings these are the current LG settings I'm using...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



EASY CONTROL-
Brightness 100 / 75 if sensitive
Contrast 69
Function-
Picture Mode:Custom
PICTURE-
Game Mode:Off
DAS Mode:ON
Motion 240:Off
Smart Energy:Off
Super Resolution:Off
Sharpness:50
Black Stabalizer
Response Time: Middle
COLOR-
Gamma - Gamma 0
Color Temp - Custom
Red - 49
Green - 50
Blue - 55
Six Color - Default
SETTINGS-
Power LED - OFF

NVIDIA CONTROL PANEL-
-Adjust desktop color setting
Digital Vibrance- 65


----------



## SHiZNiLTi




----------



## TonyDeez

Thanks for the pictures, looking forward to any assessment you can make of this monitor.


----------



## Malinkadink

From the photos it looks really good, i'm really wondering how it is out of the box like how close it is to a 2.2 gamma curve for use with external game consoles where you cant use a custom profile with. On top of that i'm also curious about its 60hz performance again for console purposes. No doubt its great to use at 144hz with strobing. How does the steep curve feel on such a small monitor?


----------



## Falkentyne

I asked many pages back if one of you owners could do a fullscreen strobe crosstalk test at 144hz as I was curious how the strobing actually works and if it strobes differently than "traditional" blur reduction monitors (benq blur reduction, Lightboost, ULMB, etc) but no one replied at all. :/

http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=alien-invasion.png&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=-1


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I asked many pages back if one of you owners could do a fullscreen strobe crosstalk test at 144hz as I was curious how the strobing actually works and if it strobes differently than "traditional" blur reduction monitors (benq blur reduction, Lightboost, ULMB, etc) but no one replied at all. :/
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=alien-invasion.png&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=-1


Do you want some pics or a video? Any technique on how I should take the pics?


----------



## Kurupt1

Does the size of the monitor make any difference?

Also, anyone hook this up to the ps4? How's it do?


----------



## kd5151

Dude!!!


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> Do you want some pics or a video? Any technique on how I should take the pics?


Your initial personal impression/assessment on image clarity would hold a lot of weight since you have had a few crts and you know what real clarity in motion is. Impression of that and crosstalk and your opinion on strobing vs non strobing ( how much of a difference it makes ) with actual games, videos, and the ufo test. There is video of the strobing already on youtube, it's not really a great representation as it flickers on camera like a crt and the camera adds blur. But anything would be cool


----------



## aliquis

pictures with the blurbuster moving photo test, c24fg70, refresh rate set to 144hz

response time standard:


faster:


fastest (strobing)



edit: i changed the pictures with newer what i think more accurate ones


----------



## Falkentyne

Is that a double strobe or a long+short strobe? that doesn't look like a regular strobe. Looks almost like there isn't any overdrive /response time compensation at all. How's the crosstalk at the bottom of the screen?


----------



## aliquis

I am no professional, i don't have a pursuit camera ! these photos were captured with a normal smartphone camera and i tried to match the moving speed - 960px/sec of the picture.

Still i think it clearly shows the reduced blur and increased sharpness with strobing and i don't see much overshoot either.

At the strobing picture you can clearly see 3 mouse coursers (ghosting), obviously strobing changes motion blur into ghosting, however that we can see three images can be the "fault" of my camera handling too.


----------



## prava

To be honest without some very quick shutter pictures you can't judge about anything because It might very well be the phone.


----------



## xg4m3

I don't understand why they're not releasing it in all the shops, not only Amazon and like 2-3 other shops.
At least in EU the only place i see it are some german shops, but i'm not from Germany and monitor is the only thing i don't want to order from somewhere where i can't easily return it.

Same thing with that XG2703-GS, it's so hard to get it. Just release the damn product ffs -.-


----------



## aliquis

I made some new pictures of the different response times in the moving picture test and edited the original post, i think this about as accurate as i can get with my smartphone camera.


----------



## PaulDenton

So how is the verdict on this monitor from owners so far? I'm still in the thought process of ordering this one again to see if it is better than my first unit with that movement artifact.

What do you guys think?


----------



## boredgunner

Thanks for the feedback so far. Using *this test*, how is the strobe crosstalk/ghosting with strobing enabled? *Here* is an example (not mine) of strobe crosstalk on the BenQ XL2720Z. It appears like razor sharp ghosting usually toward the bottom of the screen.


----------



## aliquis

Quote:


> What do you guys think?


Paul, at least my model, is also far from perfect::

during freesync mode and in the desktop there is a slight local flicker at random intervalls at the very bottom left of the screen (where the taskbar is and its only during the desktop),

the black levels and backlight leakage is good but depends very much on the viewing angle,
The low freesync range of 90-144hz with displayport is almost useless (but fortunatly there is the option to hack the monitor driver to increase it).
quantum dots ? I dont know if its because of the lighning in my room or because of the matte coating but i don't think the colours look that much oversaturated at all.

I think the strobing mode is implemented in a good manner, the osd is also intuitive, you can set up different profiles to switch fast between them (for example 1 for freesync, 2 for ulmb, 3 for 60hz console)

Personally, i really don't like ips glow and i didn't want a tn panel either. The monitor is definitly not perfect in any way, it has its ups and downs like any other model, i guess if you can look past the deficiences and you also prefer a VA panel with features (like 144hz, ulmb freesync) there are really not many other choices beside this one.

I can look past some of the "faults" , like it overall and will keep it.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Your initial personal impression/assessment on image clarity would hold a lot of weight since you have had a few crts and you know what real clarity in motion is. Impression of that and crosstalk and your opinion on strobing vs non strobing ( how much of a difference it makes ) with actual games, videos, and the ufo test. There is video of the strobing already on youtube, it's not really a great representation as it flickers on camera like a crt and the camera adds blur. But anything would be cool


I'll break down my initial thoughts and process of setting up the monitor below.

Overall I'm not as impressed as I thought I would be, mostly due to all the hype up. But don't get me wrong it's still a great monitor and has the best contrast and color depth I've seen, even better then the Acer XB271HU and Asus MG279Q IPS displays I tested.

1st off I'm very happy that this came with a 75x75mm bracket so I could put it on my monitor arm. Having perfect monitor placement centered right in front of your face makes a huge difference. I can really appreciate the curve this way. It is slightly more immersive then a regular 24" monitor at the same distance.

*TUNING:*
I spent about 5hrs on the monitor last night tuning it and gaming using BF1 and BF4 to test. I use BF4 for benching since it's a solid 144fps w/ no dips and I'm very accustomed to the way the maps look for tuning gamma/color/brightness. I also used the tests in the below website to help compare to other monitors that I've tested... http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/?

Most of the time spent was trying to find the perfect tune that would give me the best image/color quality with still having a competitive edge. This is pretty hard to balance since you don't want too dark of an image where you can't see enemies hiding in dark corners or proned up on dark spots on the maps, but you don't want a blown out washed out image either. It's really hard to do with this monitor because it's got such great color, I'd hate to ruin it by cranking up the black equalizer like the default FPS mode does to it. I hafta say I do feel that the 24" 144hz LG 24GM77-B was able to achieve a brighter image w/o washing out the colors. For a competitive edge the LG is better, it handled the brightening up the dark area's of maps better without blowing out the rest of the maps colors retaining good color quality.

I have specific locations on the maps that I go to which I calibrate the monitor. One location on BF4 is on floodzone in what we call the DARK ROOM(popular spot for noobs to camp) if you stand right in the door way you can use the chair and table as a reference guide in adjusting the black equalizer, I like to just barely be able to make out both the chair and table...


*IN GAME EXPERIENCE:*
After finding just the right balance I proceeded to play a few rounds of BF4 TDM to check in game clarity and overall feel of the monitor in game. One of the best features of this monitor is when you turn strobing on to faster/fastest it only reduced brightness a small amount compared to others. BenQ now offers you the ability to tune this the same way(you can also use the tool), just nice to see that Samsung recognized that people need brightness to play competitively. I'm extremely impressed with the contrast and color depth of this monitor in game, I've got to say it's the best out of all the monitors I've tested, it even passes up the Acer XB271HU and Asus MG279Q IPS displays. I feel this monitor is on par with the feel of the IPS displays I tested. With motion blur on something just doesn't feel right, either input lag or the lack of adjusting a setting like AMA, I feel that there's something off when blur reduction is turned to faster/fastest. It's weird that there's no AMA setting like the BenQ's have. Playing BF1 on this monitor is a joy, the fire looks so vivid and realistic.

It's going to be hard to decide what monitor to go with, I definitely need more time get used to the display and see what is placebo and what is really going on it with it in game.

As of right now, the CFG70 is big win for color depth and contrast, but lacks the brightness of the 24" 144hz LG 24GM77-B in being able to brighten up a dark corner in a room without washing out color. Obviously the viewing angles are much better on the Samsung in comparison to the LG TN and the black levels are better then the IPS's displays I had, unfortunately both of my samples had bad IPS glow. So for looks this monitor is really winning, but the performance is lacking in competitive play.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> pictures with the blurbuster moving photo test, c24fg70, refresh rate set to 144hz
> response time standard:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faster:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fastest (strobing)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My results look similar, the camera is creating a little more blur, but this is pretty accurate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Is that a double strobe or a long+short strobe? that doesn't look like a regular strobe. Looks almost like there isn't any overdrive /response time compensation at all. How's the crosstalk at the bottom of the screen?


The full screen UFO test has a very uniform look from top to bottom, there's hardly any additional ghosting on the bottom of the screen. I believe the BenQ's have better overdrive and create less ghosting w/ blur reduction enabled.

Do you agree Falken from what you are seeing here?


----------



## Malinkadink

If you have a colorimeter calibrate the monitor to BT.1886 and you'll get a lot more detail in dark areas, it's what i have my TN calibrated to and at first (especially with a TN) it may look very washed out but you'll get used to it and like it if you care about seeing in the dark. I have a 2.2 gamma profile as well and when i enable that things just look far too dark, and to think at one point i used and liked the look of a 2.2 calibration.

I'm sure the samsung with its added contrast will look a lot better with BT.1886 as well, and blacks will still be black, but any shade above 0 will be distinguishable provided the VA isn't crushing blacks.


----------



## kd5151

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> Paul, at least my model, is also far from perfect::
> 
> during freesync mode and in the desktop there is a slight local flicker at random intervalls at the very bottom left of the screen (where the taskbar is and its only during the desktop),
> 
> the black levels and backlight leakage is good but depends very much on the viewing angle,
> The low freesync range of 90-144hz with displayport is almost useless (but fortunatly there is the option to hack the monitor driver to increase it).
> quantum dots ? I dont know if its because of the lighning in my room or because of the matte coating but i don't think the colours look that much oversaturated at all.
> 
> I think the strobing mode is implemented in a good manner, the osd is also intuitive, you can set up different profiles to switch fast between them (for example 1 for freesync, 2 for ulmb, 3 for 60hz console)
> 
> Personally, i really don't like ips glow and i didn't want a tn panel either. The monitor is definitly not perfect in any way, it has its ups and downs like any other model, i guess if you can look past the deficiences and you also prefer a VA panel with features (like 144hz, ulmb freesync) there are really not many other choices beside this one.
> 
> I can look past some of the "faults" , like it overall and will keep it.






Is this the flicker you are noticing?


----------



## aliquis

Yes and its only when i turn on freesync and only while on the windows desktop, its also infrequent/ doesn't flicker all the time, but its definitly an issue.


----------



## Phillip777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> I'll break down my initial thoughts and process of setting up the monitor below.
> 
> Overall I'm not as impressed as I thought I would be, mostly due to all the hype up. But don't get me wrong it's still a great monitor and has the best contrast and color depth I've seen, even better then the Acer XB271HU and Asus MG279Q IPS displays I tested.
> 
> 1st off I'm very happy that this came with a 75x75mm bracket so I could put it on my monitor arm. Having perfect monitor placement centered right in front of your face makes a huge difference. I can really appreciate the curve this way. It is slightly more immersive then a regular 24" monitor at the same distance.
> 
> *TUNING:*
> I spent about 5hrs on the monitor last night tuning it and gaming using BF1 and BF4 to test. I use BF4 for benching since it's a solid 144fps w/ no dips and I'm very accustomed to the way the maps look for tuning gamma/color/brightness. I also used the tests in the below website to help compare to other monitors that I've tested... http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/?
> 
> Most of the time spent was trying to find the perfect tune that would give me the best image/color quality with still having a competitive edge. This is pretty hard to balance since you don't want too dark of an image where you can't see enemies hiding in dark corners or proned up on dark spots on the maps, but you don't want a blown out washed out image either. It's really hard to do with this monitor because it's got such great color, I'd hate to ruin it by cranking up the black equalizer like the default FPS mode does to it. I hafta say I do feel that the 24" 144hz LG 24GM77-B was able to achieve a brighter image w/o washing out the colors. For a competitive edge the LG is better, it handled the brightening up the dark area's of maps better without blowing out the rest of the maps colors retaining good color quality.
> 
> I have specific locations on the maps that I go to which I calibrate the monitor. One location on BF4 is on floodzone in what we call the DARK ROOM(popular spot for noobs to camp) if you stand right in the door way you can use the chair and table as a reference guide in adjusting the black equalizer, I like to just barely be able to make out both the chair and table...
> 
> 
> *IN GAME EXPERIENCE:*
> After finding just the right balance I proceeded to play a few rounds of BF4 TDM to check in game clarity and overall feel of the monitor in game. One of the best features of this monitor is when you turn strobing on to faster/fastest it only reduced brightness a small amount compared to others. BenQ now offers you the ability to tune this the same way(you can also use the tool), just nice to see that Samsung recognized that people need brightness to play competitively. I'm extremely impressed with the contrast and color depth of this monitor in game, I've got to say it's the best out of all the monitors I've tested, it even passes up the Acer XB271HU and Asus MG279Q IPS displays. I feel this monitor is on par with the feel of the IPS displays I tested. With motion blur on something just doesn't feel right, either input lag or the lack of adjusting a setting like AMA, I feel that there's something off when blur reduction is turned to faster/fastest. It's weird that there's no AMA setting like the BenQ's have. Playing BF1 on this monitor is a joy, the fire looks so vivid and realistic.
> 
> It's going to be hard to decide what monitor to go with, I definitely need more time get used to the display and see what is placebo and what is really going on it with it in game.
> 
> As of right now, the CFG70 is big win for color depth and contrast, but lacks the brightness of the 24" 144hz LG 24GM77-B in being able to brighten up a dark corner in a room without washing out color. Obviously the viewing angles are much better on the Samsung in comparison to the LG TN and the black levels are better then the IPS's displays I had, unfortunately both of my samples had bad IPS glow. So for looks this monitor is really winning, but the performance is lacking in competitive play.
> 
> 
> My results look similar, the camera is creating a little more blur, but this is pretty accurate.
> The full screen UFO test has a very uniform look from top to bottom, there's hardly any additional ghosting on the bottom of the screen. I believe the BenQ's have better overdrive and create less ghosting w/ blur reduction enabled.
> 
> Do you agree Falken from what you are seeing here?


Thank you!!Now im thinking more about cfg70, not Asus MG279q!!


----------



## Hunched

Lets place bets on how many weeks this is on backorder at every store in North America with a physical location.
I'm betting 3-4 more weeks.


----------



## Monitorn00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> As of right now, the CFG70 is big win for color depth and contrast, but lacks the brightness of the 24" 144hz LG 24GM77-B in being able to brighten up a dark corner in a room without washing out color. Obviously the viewing angles are much better on the Samsung in comparison to the LG TN and the black levels are better then the IPS's displays I had, unfortunately both of my samples had bad IPS glow. So for looks this monitor is really winning, *but the performance is lacking in competitive play.*


Can you explain this part? is it because of the black levels or something more?


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> With motion blur on something just doesn't feel right, either input lag or the lack of adjusting a setting like AMA, I feel that there's something off when blur reduction is turned to faster/fastest.
> ...
> but the performance is lacking in competitive play


One reviewer said it's 7-8 ms input lag added with stobing. May be that's the reason.
http://rhyshan.com/483


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> Yes and its only when i turn on freesync and only while on the windows desktop, its also infrequent/ doesn't flicker all the time, but its definitly an issue.


Interesting ,thanks.


----------



## Alamar

I don't know korean but with google translator I don't see there any text about added 7-8ms to base input lag with strobing. More like it have total input lag 7-8ms in strobe mode or as a base in a not known mode. If that so it would be more than 2x faster than Eizo and this make in plus difference in a competive play.

About too dark shadows, you sure there is no black crash on centre? You could try to calibrate (with good calibrator) it as someone posted for more visibilty in shadows.

I'm eagerly waiting for some site detailed reviews on this monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> One reviewer said it's 7-8 ms input lag added with stobing. May be that's the reason.
> http://rhyshan.com/483


----------



## Dhalmel

I wonder how well this monitor will overclock. I think I'll try that....whenever Samsung ships it.


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhalmel*
> 
> I wonder how well this monitor will overclock. I think I'll try that....whenever Samsung ships it.


90% nohow like every branded 144Hz+ monitor


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alamar*
> 
> If that so it would be more than 2x faster than Eizo and this make in plus difference in a competitive play.


EIZO is awful for competitive play.
There is other mention about input lag of C24FG70
google translate: "Based on the measured values, the Samsung C24FG70 has been found to have 1ms more input lag than the Dell S2716DG. The photo files used for the measurements are listed below".
http://blog.naver.com/kayu3321/220838694991
That input lag is measured with the factory settings of both monitors. Dunno what is default state of C24FG70 (144Hz, FPS preset and Fastest or not).
Yeah. WIll be better wait for reviews from prad.de pcmonitors.info tftcentral.co.uk


----------



## Dhalmel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> 90% nohow like every branded 144Hz+ monitor


Oh I wasn't expecting anything huge, maybe 10~15hz tops

This will my first "stock" 144hz monitor.

All my previous screens I've been able to get at least 80hz highest being 100hz.


----------



## Techbyte

To all of you who picked up the Samsung C24FG70, do you feel it would be $90 better than an Asus MG248Q? I know the Asus is using a TN Panel, but I hear it is an "all new TN Panel" and looking at reviews, many say it is the best TN panel they have seen. The Asus is also 1ms, 144hz.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> To all of you who picked up the Samsung C24FG70, do you feel it would be $90 better than an Asus MG248Q? I know the Asus is using a TN Panel, but I hear it is an "all new TN Panel" and looking at reviews, many say it is the best TN panel they have seen. The Asus is also 1ms, 144hz.


IMHO, I have used TN, IPS, PLS, VA panels and will never use anything other than a VA panel. The image quality and contrast on a VA panel will better a TN/IPS/PLS panel. And these newer VA panels are faster than they have been before so response should be fine for most people.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> IMHO, I have used TN, IPS, PLS, VA panels and will never use anything other than a VA panel. The image quality and contrast on a VA panel will better a TN/IPS/PLS panel. And these newer VA panels are faster than they have been before so response should be fine for most people.


I have heard good things about VA panels, especially their blacks and more minimal backlight bleed compared to IPS.

I was dead set on ordering the Samsung CFG70 24" model. I have wanted a 144hz gaming monitor for quite some time, but lackluster panels have pushed me away. The only thing I don't like about the Samsung is that it is curved and that it cost $350. The Asus MG248Q sounds like it has as nice panel in it. Well, as nice as TN can be. All of the reviews I have come across for the Asus have been great with many stating that it is the best TN panel they have seen. From what I have gathered, the panel in the MG248Q will be quite a bit nicer than the panels in the Nixeus, AOC, Acer, and ViewSonic 24" 144hz FreeSync offerings. I can drive to Micro Center tomorrow and pick up the Asus for $260 + Tax. I can order the CFG70 on Amazon for $350 + Tax or from Samsung for $350 + Tax - 10% promo code.

Samsung CFG70 24" model on Amazon right now in the US.

https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-24-Inch-Gaming-Monitor-C24FG70/dp/B01M1DEEYP/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1478648809&sr=8-1&keywords=Samsung+CFG70

EDIT:
I own a XFX RX 480 GTR Black Edition GPU, so I am only interested in FreeSync monitors. I intend to use FreeSync 24/7, which sounds like will disable strobing. How will the Samsung fair with strobing disabled 24/7?


----------



## Kurupt1

im a semi competitive gamer, looking to get a good looking monitor, 144hz, 1080p, 1ms. Im not interested in tn panels. Would this be one of the best $450 27" monitors? Or are there better monitors for the money?

Side question: anyone hook this up to a ps4? How is it?

Why are monitors so expensive compared to tvs? If im spending $450 on a monitor, i would hate to have any of the problems some people are experiencing. I would appreciate any replies that help


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> im a semi competitive gamer, looking to get a good looking monitor, 144hz, 1080p, 1ms. Im not interested in tn panels. Would this be one of the best $450 27" monitors? Or are there better monitors for the money?
> 
> Side question: anyone hook this up to a ps4? How is it?
> 
> *Why are monitors so expensive compared to tvs?* If im spending $450 on a monitor, i would hate to have any of the problems some people are experiencing. I would appreciate any replies that help


Good dam question, my guess is specialized market so they just jack the costs up.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Good dam question, my guess is specialized market so they just jack the costs up.


I think your guess is right, although the CFG70 seems to be one of the more reasonably priced monitors. What kind of TV can $450 get you, some generic 1080p IPS TV with PWM backlighting? Probably won't have the defects of a gaming monitor but I give the edge to the CFG70 here.


----------



## Techbyte

So is the 1ms achieved with Strobing? I plan to use FreeSync and if Strobing doesn't work with FreeSync, then what would I be looking at?


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I think your guess is right, although the CFG70 seems to be one of the more reasonably priced monitors. What kind of TV can $450 get you, some generic 1080p IPS TV with PWM backlighting? Probably won't have the defects of a gaming monitor but I give the edge to the CFG70 here.


Maybe Samsung UN40KU6300 lol

Sure the cfg70 is probably better in a lot of things, especially for gaming. But look at this comparison 



. I mean what is that? Flickering? Maybe one of the settings was wrong?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> So is the 1ms achieved with Strobing? I plan to use FreeSync and if Strobing doesn't work with FreeSync, then what would I be looking at?


Well on any monitor that has both, you have to choose. FreeSync vs strobing + V-Sync. Since the CFG70 is only 1080p, it's easy enough to maintain 120 or 144 FPS in games to use V-Sync and strobing instead of FreeSync. Variable refresh rate is just for when your frame rate varies a lot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> Maybe Samsung UN40KU6300 lol
> 
> Sure the cfg70 is probably better in a lot of things, especially for gaming. But look at this comparison
> 
> 
> 
> . I mean what is that? Flickering? Maybe one of the settings was wrong?


Forgot that the KU6300 is that cheap. With that, you have to deal with atrocious response time + PWM dimming, 60 Hz vs 144 Hz, but 4k vs 1080p and much better picture quality.

I'm guessing that flickering is from the backlight strobing blur reduction which can be disabled. Cameras can pick it up, although you're not going to see it at 120 Hz or higher (although you may or may not feel its effects while gaming, for me it takes hours to feel the effects of 120 Hz strobing).


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Well on any monitor that has both, you have to choose. FreeSync vs strobing + V-Sync. Since the CFG70 is only 1080p, it's easy enough to maintain 120 or 144 FPS in games to use V-Sync and strobing instead of FreeSync. Variable refresh rate is just for when your frame rate varies a lot.


Would you happen to know if the Asus MG248Q uses this "strobing"? I pre-ordered a Samsung C24FG70 but after reading up on overshoot issues, use of strobing to achieve their supposed 1ms response time, and some other issue I am forgetting now, I'm starting to second guess my decision. I know the Samsung VA Panel is going to have better colors and blacks than the TN in the Asus, but if I can't even run it at 1ms, have color or banding issues, and possible motion blur, what is the point?

I compared the 24" 144hz FreeSync offerings from Acer, AOC, ViewSonic, Nixeus, and Asus.
It seems to me, that as far as panel quality goes, it would go like this. Asus>ViewSonic>Nixeus>AOC>Acer.

I like the set it and forget it aspect of having a 144hz FreeSync monitor. I don't want to have to change stuff up for every game I play. Set 120hz for Vsync in this game, 144hz for Vsync in that game, etc. Not to mention the input lag. I normally can notice the delay Vsync can cause. When I click my mouse, I want to shoot in Overwatch for example. Not a noticeable moment later.

I now see why many are wanting an OLED monitor so bad. If a company could drive an OLED with fast response times and incorporate low input lag, to hell with LCDs. I'll take my chances with "burn in" and mitigate it as much as possible on my end.


----------



## Kurupt1

So what's the response time without strobing?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> Would you happen to know if the Asus MG248Q uses this "strobing"? I pre-ordered a Samsung C24FG70 but after reading up on overshoot issues, use of strobing to achieve their supposed 1ms response time, and some other issue I am forgetting now, I'm starting to second guess my decision. I know the Samsung VA Panel is going to have better colors and blacks than the TN in the Asus, but if I can't even run it at 1ms, have color or banding issues, and possible motion blur, what is the point?
> 
> I compared the 24" 144hz FreeSync offerings from Acer, AOC, ViewSonic, Nixeus, and Asus.
> It seems to me, that as far as panel quality goes, it would go like this. Asus>ViewSonic>Nixeus>AOC>Acer.
> 
> I like the set it and forget it aspect of having a 144hz FreeSync monitor. I don't want to have to change stuff up for every game I play. Set 120hz for Vsync in this game, 144hz for Vsync in that game, etc.
> 
> I now see why many are wanting an OLED monitor so bad. If a company could drive an OLED with fast response times and incorporate low input lag, to hell with LCDs. I'll take my chances with "burn in" and mitigate it as much as possible on my end.


The MG248Q has Lightboost which is similar but probably not as good as Samsung's, and requires hacks to activate outside of 3D Vision 2 mode. Also, strobing doesn't actually change the response time to 1ms, I wish Samsung would ditch that misleading marketing. But it will remove pretty much all perceivable motion blur which is what matters most.

We don't know what kind of issues the CFG70 has yet since it's still so new. We also don't know much about its LFC, which is needed because its FreeSync range sucks.

As for OLED, many of us (myself included) are more than willing to press a few buttons to clean up retained images every now and then. OLED has 0.1ms response time without overdrive artifacts so we're more than covered on that front. But I'd actually be happy with a state of the art gaming LCD monitor, e.g. 27-32" 4k 120 Hz SPVA (DisplayPort 1.4) with 5000:1 - 7000:1 static contrast, full array WLED backlighting with local dimming (at least 384 dimming zones), HDR-10, 10-bit color, 100% sRGB mode and > 90% DCI-P3 mode, glossy or AR treated glass coating, good response times, VRR, effective strobing even at lower refresh rates, and quantum dot would be a bonus. If we can get something like this in 2018 then I won't complain too much.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> So what's the response time without strobing?


That's what I would like to know. I guess we won't know much about the CFG70 until it gets into the hands of some reviewers. I pre-ordered one but on the fence about following through with it. I would be content with 4ms myself.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The MG248Q has Lightboost which is similar but probably not as good as Samsung's, and requires hacks to activate outside of 3D Vision 2 mode. Also, strobing doesn't actually change the response time to 1ms, I wish Samsung would ditch that misleading marketing. But it will remove pretty much all perceivable motion blur which is what matters most.
> 
> We don't know what kind of issues the CFG70 has yet since it's still so new. We also don't know much about its LFC, which is needed because its FreeSync range sucks.


I'm sick of all of the misleading marketing bs all of these companies are using. I am assuming this is partly why Samsung calls it "1ms mprt" and doesn't just say "1ms". Notice how they don't say "1ms when strobing is active and response setting to fastest"


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> I'm sick of all of the misleading marketing bs all of these companies are using. I am assuming this is partly why Samsung calls it "1ms mprt" and doesn't just say "1ms". Notice how they don't say "1ms when strobing is active and response setting to fastest"


Yeah, but I doubt the response time is slow enough to make a significant impact on motion clarity with strobing enabled. Unlike say, the Eizo Foris FG2421, which has over 40ms response time in certain color transitions leading to some ugly ghosting effects (like objects leaving a greenish trail when moving across a grey background). On the FG2421 that greenish trail remains with strobing enabled, but the motion blur on said moving object is gone. Sample and hold blur is generally the biggest problem with motion clarity, and it's why even OLED and its 0.1ms response time still has noticeable blur.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I think your guess is right, although the CFG70 seems to be one of the more reasonably priced monitors. What kind of TV can $450 get you, some generic 1080p IPS TV with PWM backlighting? Probably won't have the defects of a gaming monitor but I give the edge to the CFG70 here.


$450 will get you a KU6300 which isn't so great and fakes HDR. Best bet is spending $650 which gets you an Sony XBR43X800D that has an actual 10 bit panel so it supports actual HDR and is 4k (obviously). If you want a jack of all trades monitor this Samsung seems pretty good, but for $250 more you'll get a good display for all sorts of media consumption and console gaming, but won't be too great for PC gaming competitively that is.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah, but I doubt the response time is slow enough to make a significant impact on motion clarity with strobing enabled. Unlike say, the Eizo Foris FG2421, which has over 40ms response time in certain color transitions leading to some ugly ghosting effects (like objects leaving a greenish trail when moving across a grey background). On the FG2421 that greenish trail remains with strobing enabled, but the motion blur on said moving object is gone. Sample and hold blur is generally the biggest problem with motion clarity, and it's why even OLED and its 0.1ms response time still has noticeable blur.


Right, but I want to use FreeSync so strobing wont work for me anyways. I have no clue what I am talking about here, but would FreeSync at 120hz / 120fps cap be better than FreeSync at 144hz / 144fps cap? Id be more than content with 120hz. If that matters at all. (on the Samsung)

Back to the Asus MG248Q, apparently the TN Panel they're using is the "latest and greatest" from AUO and superior to that in the Nixeus, AOC, ViewSonic, and Acer offerings. (144hz FreeSync) So it is probably about as good as TN gets. Which isn't very but still.... lol. Were you saying there was a work around to get LightBoost working in non-3D mode?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> $450 will get you a KU6300 which isn't so great and fakes HDR. Best bet is spending $650 which gets you an Sony XBR43X800D that has an actual 10 bit panel so it supports actual HDR and is 4k (obviously). If you want a jack of all trades monitor this Samsung seems pretty good, but for $250 more you'll get a good display for all sorts of media consumption and console gaming, but won't be too great for PC gaming competitively that is.


Yeah the X800D seems great. Lacks high refresh rate and VRR but otherwise very well rounded and destroys any monitor with regards to picture quality. I suppose it makes an embarrassment of the defect-ridden 144 Hz IPS monitors in that price range. If only I had the space/distance required for a 43" screen, or else I'd be all over that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> Right, but I want to use FreeSync so strobing wont work for me anyways. I have no clue what I am talking about here, but would FreeSync at 120hz / 120fps cap be better than FreeSync at 144hz / 144fps cap? Id be more than content with 120hz. If that matters at all. (on the Samsung)
> 
> Back to the Asus MG248Q, apparently the TN Panel they're using is the "latest and greatest" from AUO and superior to that in the Nixeus, AOC, ViewSonic, and Acer offerings. (144hz FreeSync) So it is probably about as good as TN gets. Which isn't very but still.... lol. Were you saying there was a work around to get LightBoost working in non-3D mode?


FreeSync syncs the monitor's refresh rate to the game's frame rate so it's best to use the highest value (144 Hz) and capping the frame rate to just below that (like 142 FPS) to ensure that FreeSync always remains active. With FreeSync, if your game is running at 90 FPS then the monitor is at 90 Hz. If it jumps to 130 FPS, the monitor jumps to 130 Hz. It eliminates tearing at essentially any frame rate (unless LFC doesn't work on this monitor) without a noteworthy input lag increase.

Although if you can't feel the added input lag of V-Sync on a monitor like this (most people won't be able to), blur reduction/strobing + V-Sync is probably the better option at 120 FPS and above.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> FreeSync syncs the monitor's refresh rate to the game's frame rate so it's best to use the highest value (144 Hz) and capping the frame rate to just below that (like 142 FPS) to ensure that FreeSync always remains active. With FreeSync, if your game is running at 90 FPS then the monitor is at 90 Hz. If it jumps to 130 FPS, the monitor jumps to 130 Hz. It eliminates tearing at essentially any frame rate (unless LFC doesn't work on this monitor) without a noteworthy input lag increase.
> 
> Although if you can't feel the added input lag of V-Sync on a monitor like this (most people won't be able to), blur reduction/strobing + V-Sync is probably the better option at 120 FPS and above.


Right, I totally understand how FreeSync works. What I am wondering is the Samsung monitor with Strobing off to keep FreeSync. Would 120hz "look better" than 144hz being strobing is off? Or will it make no difference? This is what I meant by I have no idea what I am talking about. lol. I don't know much about the whole 144hz scene. I have heard that most 144hz monitors are actually 120hz native and use trickery like overdrive to obtain 144hz.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> Right, I totally understand how FreeSync works. What I am wondering is the Samsung monitor with Strobing off to keep FreeSync. Would 120hz "look better" than 144hz being strobing is off? Or will it make no difference? This is what I meant by I have no idea what I am talking about. lol. I don't know much about the whole 144hz scene. I have heard that most 144hz monitors are actually 120hz native and use trickery like overdrive to obtain 144hz.


Where did you hear that? It's actually TVs that are fake 240/480hz and use trickery aka interpolation to obtain those refresh rates. Some TVs can run at 120hz natively but most TVs are 60hz and then use trickery to get higher refresh rates.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> Right, I totally understand how FreeSync works. What I am wondering is the Samsung monitor with Strobing off to keep FreeSync. Would 120hz "look better" than 144hz being strobing is off? Or will it make no difference? This is what I meant by I have no idea what I am talking about. lol. I don't know much about the whole 144hz scene. I have heard that most 144hz monitors are actually 120hz native and use trickery like overdrive to obtain 144hz.


Every 144 Hz monitor is 144 Hz native and should look better at 144 Hz. Although I still wonder at which refresh rates does the CFG70's strobing work. Seems that setting its overdrive setting to the fastest one enables strobing? If so, does this happen at every refresh rate? I miss Eizo's Turbo240 which had very effective strobing at 60 Hz and 80 Hz, while with ULMB I'm stuck using it at 120 Hz and maybe 100 Hz (100 Hz is usually worse than not using it).


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Every 144 Hz monitor is 144 Hz native and should look better at 144 Hz. Although I still wonder at which refresh rates does the CFG70's strobing work. Seems that setting its overdrive setting to the fastest one enables strobing? If so, does this happen at every refresh rate? I miss Eizo's Turbo240 which had very effective strobing at 60 Hz and 80 Hz, while with ULMB I'm stuck using it at 120 Hz and maybe 100 Hz (100 Hz is usually worse than not using it).


I wonder why Strobing doesn't work with FreeSync then? So If I turn FreeSync on is it not going to let me set the overdrive setting to fastest? Or will it and strobing just wont work? Makes no sense to me. I see why I should probably just wait until some reviews come in, especially from tftcentral.

Why aren't these Eizo available in the US? I seen one I liked, it's $1200 on Amazon. What the?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> I wonder why Strobing doesn't work with FreeSync then? So If I turn FreeSync on is it not going to let me set the overdrive setting to fastest? Or will it and strobing just wont work? Makes no sense to me. I see why I should probably just wait until some reviews come in, especially from tftcentral.


You probably lose all overdrive control when turning on FreeSync. Strobing and variable refresh rate never work together because brightness would vary as your frame rate varies. Apparently there is a way to make G-SYNC and LightBoost work together on certain monitors but the varying brightness is enough reason to avoid it. Also I've never used a Lightboost monitor so I'm not sure how to enable it outside of 3D Vision mode but that should be easy to find out since lots of people have done it (blurbusters.com probably has articles on it).


----------



## kd5151

Samsungs manual says when free sync is enabled that only the standard mode is available.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> Would you happen to know if the Asus MG248Q uses this "strobing"? I pre-ordered a Samsung C24FG70 but after reading up on overshoot issues, use of strobing to achieve their supposed 1ms response time, and some other issue I am forgetting now, I'm starting to second guess my decision. I know the Samsung VA Panel is going to have better colors and blacks than the TN in the Asus, but if I can't even run it at 1ms, have color or banding issues, and possible motion blur, what is the point?
> 
> I compared the 24" 144hz FreeSync offerings from Acer, AOC, ViewSonic, Nixeus, and Asus.
> It seems to me, that as far as panel quality goes, it would go like this. Asus>ViewSonic>Nixeus>AOC>Acer.
> 
> I like the set it and forget it aspect of having a 144hz FreeSync monitor. I don't want to have to change stuff up for every game I play. Set 120hz for Vsync in this game, 144hz for Vsync in that game, etc. Not to mention the input lag. I normally can notice the delay Vsync can cause. When I click my mouse, I want to shoot in Overwatch for example. Not a noticeable moment later.


I don't want to sound harsh here... but if you are comparing a TN with a VA you have no idea what you really want. So, I suggest you first decide what you want from a monitor and then check witch panel technologies are more suited for your usage because you are doing it all wrong now, comparing a truck with a van for unknown purposes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> So what's the response time without strobing?


It doesn't matter. Honestly, response time is a useless measurement.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> That's what I would like to know. I guess we won't know much about the CFG70 until it gets into the hands of some reviewers. I pre-ordered one but on the fence about following through with it. I would be content with 4ms myself.


Again, response time is useless. It gives you absolutely 0 factual information.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> Right, but I want to use FreeSync so strobing wont work for me anyways. I have no clue what I am talking about here, but would FreeSync at 120hz / 120fps cap be better than FreeSync at 144hz / 144fps cap? Id be more than content with 120hz. If that matters at all. (on the Samsung)
> 
> Back to the Asus MG248Q, apparently the TN Panel they're using is the "latest and greatest" from AUO and superior to that in the Nixeus, AOC, ViewSonic, and Acer offerings. (144hz FreeSync) So it is probably about as good as TN gets. Which isn't very but still.... lol. Were you saying there was a work around to get LightBoost working in non-3D mode?


OK, you also need to to a thorough reading on monitor technologies and what Freesync implies. Note: variable refresh rate (freesync and g-sync) are good precisely when you don't have a fixed framerate. So, you don't need to care about 120 or 144hz because you will have a refresh rate equal to your framerate (so long as your framerate is above a certain minimum).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah the X800D seems great. Lacks high refresh rate and VRR but otherwise very well rounded and destroys any monitor with regards to picture quality. I suppose it makes an embarrassment of the defect-ridden 144 Hz IPS monitors in that price range. If only I had the space/distance required for a 43" screen, or else I'd be all over that.
> FreeSync syncs the monitor's refresh rate to the game's frame rate so it's best to use the highest value (144 Hz) and capping the frame rate to just below that (like 142 FPS) to ensure that FreeSync always remains active. With FreeSync, if your game is running at 90 FPS then the monitor is at 90 Hz. If it jumps to 130 FPS, the monitor jumps to 130 Hz. It eliminates tearing at essentially any frame rate (unless LFC doesn't work on this monitor) without a noteworthy input lag increase.
> 
> Although if you can't feel the added input lag of V-Sync on a monitor like this (most people won't be able to), blur reduction/strobing + V-Sync is probably the better option at 120 FPS and above.


Another problem with TV's is that... apparently they aren't even doing 32" models, if you want something 4K. I'd also jump on a TV right now... but 40 or above is too damn big to have it on my desktop. It would make absolutely no sense at all... although for the soon to come Playstation 4 It would be a godsend once you go back a bit.

Heh, might even look at things like a lapdog or something similar that might allow to use a bigger screen (because my room is big enough for a 43" without a problem, but can't use a keyboard nor mouse at that distance)... **** this "I want a new monitor" is getting out of hand. Specially when decent 4K TV are not that expensive compared to the pc ones. Am I asking for that much? What I need is...

a) Decent motion clarity. IE I want no smearing, though I do not need more than 60hz to be honest.

b) Very good blacks. Movies and tv shows aren't simply the same when you have huge grey areas on the screen.

c) Not a huge amount of lag. I do not play competitively so I don't really care that the total input lag is 10ms or 30ms.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Every 144 Hz monitor is 144 Hz native and should look better at 144 Hz. Although I still wonder at which refresh rates does the CFG70's strobing work. Seems that setting its overdrive setting to the fastest one enables strobing? If so, does this happen at every refresh rate? I miss Eizo's Turbo240 which had very effective strobing at 60 Hz and 80 Hz, while with ULMB I'm stuck using it at 120 Hz and maybe 100 Hz (100 Hz is usually worse than not using it).


For what I have gathered Samsung's strobing works only at 144hz.


----------



## Kurupt1

Anyway to test the input lag? Or anywhere to find any info?


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> I don't want to sound harsh here... but if you are comparing a TN with a VA you have no idea what you really want. So, I suggest you first decide what you want from a monitor and then check witch panel technologies are more suited for your usage because you are doing it all wrong now, comparing a truck with a van for unknown purposes.


You're kind of right. I don't have a clue what I want. lol. All I do know, is that I want a 24" 144hz monitor with FreeSync. So that is my problem and my options are slim. I know you see me comparing a TN to VA and are like "dafuq?". The Asus MG248Q and Samsung CFG70 seem to be my best options. I do know what I don't want. I don't want motion blur, and I don't want my light grays / tans to change to a purplish hue in movement. So seems my choice is clear.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> You're kind of right. I don't have a clue what I want. lol. All I do know, is that I want a 24" 144hz monitor with FreeSync. So that is my problem and my options are slim. I know you see me comparing a TN to VA and are like "dafuq?". The Asus MG248Q and Samsung CFG70 seem to be my best options. I do know what I don't want. I don't want motion blur, and I don't want my light grays / tans to change to a purplish hue in movement. So seems my choice is clear.


What about inexistent vertical viewing angles of a TN? Whichever way you sit, you can only see utmost 30% of the screen on the correct gamma level.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> You're kind of right. I don't have a clue what I want. lol. All I do know, is that I want a 24" 144hz monitor with FreeSync. So that is my problem and my options are slim. I know you see me comparing a TN to VA and are like "dafuq?". The Asus MG248Q and Samsung CFG70 seem to be my best options. I do know what I don't want. I don't want motion blur, and I don't want my light grays / tans to change to a purplish hue in movement. So seems my choice is clear.


Again, you need to understand several things.

a) TN is like a huge turd when talking about blacks. I know that IPS isn't much better.

b) TN is alike a huge turd when talking about viewing angles.

I suggest you go read on both before ordering something as crucial as a monitor. Viewing angles is a pain in the ass when you can't even move an inch because gamma shifts and you see everything different. To me, this is the biggest no-no-no on TN panels.

Black quality... this is personal... well, no it isn't. If you have never used VA or simply aren't aware of the ****ty blacks we have on LCD's then of course it isn't a problem. But neither IPS nor TN display blacks... they display something greyish.

All in all, it looks like you will be much happier with the TN, so take it. But if you do, I suggest you don't look back nor try to understand that is lacking in a TN panel because once seen... it can't be unseen.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> What about inexistent vertical viewing angles of a TN? Whichever way you sit, you can only see utmost 30% of the screen on the correct gamma level.


And black levels, colours...


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> What about inexistent vertical viewing angles of a TN? Whichever way you sit, you can only see utmost 30% of the screen on the correct gamma level.


This is why I'm only considering the Asus MG248Q for a TN option. It's using a newer, different AUO panel than the rest of them. The viewing angles arent "good" by any means but are better than average for TN. At 24" and positioned correctly it should be fine. According to reviews anyways.

The panel is "better" than that in the ViewSonic, AOC, Acer, and Nixeus 24" 144hz FreeSync offerings.

I only use my monitor to game, browse the web, and to watch the occasional YouTube videos. I can pick up the Asus today at Microcenter for $260. The Samsung being $350 is also $90 more. The curve is also pushing me away from the Samsung. I wish it were flat. Obviously the VA panel in the Samsung is going to be far superior though.


----------



## aliquis

I think the problem, also observed in this threat, is that many expect (near) perfection from a pc monitor, which is of course unrealistic and will end in disappointment
.
Every different model involves some form of compromise, if you are searching long enough for faults you will find them on any model.

Personally, i really don't like ips glow but for the last few years i used a dell with an ah-ips panel that, even on only 10% brightness, glowed very conspicuously and to top it the electronics were making audible annoying humming sounds. I also regulary use monitors with TN panels and i am satisfied with them.

A lot of people are greatly exaggerating in many regards when it comes to monitors, though i have my personal preferences like everyone else too, i have no doubt that if i had purchased a different kind of model (ips,tn) with similar specs, i would have been as content with it as with this one.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Again, you need to understand several things.
> 
> a) TN is like a huge turd when talking about blacks. I know that IPS isn't much better.
> 
> b) TN is alike a huge turd when talking about viewing angles.
> 
> I suggest you go read on both before ordering something as crucial as a monitor. Viewing angles is a pain in the ass when you can't even move an inch because gamma shifts and you see everything different. To me, this is the biggest no-no-no on TN panels.
> 
> Black quality... this is personal... well, no it isn't. If you have never used VA or simply aren't aware of the ****ty blacks we have on LCD's then of course it isn't a problem. But neither IPS nor TN display blacks... they display something greyish.
> 
> All in all, it looks like you will be much happier with the TN, so take it. But if you do, I suggest you don't look back nor try to understand that is lacking in a TN panel because once seen... it can't be unseen.
> And black levels, colours...


I own a Samsung UN55KS8000 Quantum Dot TV. It is my first VA panel and I love it! So believe me, the Samsung CFG70 makes more sense to get. The curve, overshoot, and strobing not working with FreeSync are what is pushing me away.

I'm coming from a LG29UM68, which is a 29" 2560x1080 IPS 5ms 75hz FreeSync Display. I thought I wanted Ultra Wide so gave one a try. I generally like this monitor and the field of view it offered, but it had its own issues. Backlight bleed, motion blur regardless of response time setting. (Low, medium, high, off) The large field of view coupled with its motion blur was almost nauseating and hurt my eyes in Overwatch. I sold it over a week ago now and I have been using an old trusty Dell 20" 1680x1050 16:10 monitor I've kept around since High School as a backup. This thing was a $450 upgrade from Dell back when Dell was the "best to get" and flat panels were the new thing. Anyways, coming from this, anything is going to look awesome.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> I own a Samsung UN55KS8000 Quantum Dot TV. It is my first VA panel and I love it! So believe me, the Samsung CFG70 makes more sense to get. The curve, overshoot, and strobing not working with FreeSync are what is pushing me away.


Does the curve even change anything on such a small screen though? And strobing + VRR is something that doesnt work on any monitor not just the Samsung so I wouldnt deduct a point for that. If you absolutely need strobing and VRR together the only known monitor to do this is the Dell S2716DG and that requires some tinkering.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> I own a Samsung UN55KS8000 Quantum Dot TV. It is my first VA panel and I love it! So believe me, the Samsung CFG70 makes more sense to get. The curve, overshoot, and strobing not working with FreeSync are what is pushing me away.


I bet its undershoot, VA's can't overshoot the intensity which makes them more soothing than TN's and IPS'es. I hate all forms of PWM which resembles this intensity overshoot.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Does the curve even change anything on such a small screen though? And strobing + VRR is something that doesnt work on any monitor not just the Samsung so I wouldnt deduct a point for that. If you absolutely need strobing and VRR together the only known monitor to do this is the Dell S2716DG and that requires some tinkering.


The curve looks pretty steep, even on the 24" model. It sounds like the strobing is helping with the response time if I'm understanding correctly. I was dead set on the Samsung a week ago, it sounded like the perfect gaming monitor to me. Well, compared to what is available. I'm just already hearing about issues with it and I know that the color shifting will drive me crazy.

I called Micro Center in Minneapolis which is an hour away from me. They said they have an Asus MG248Q on display to try out and that I could open up the one I buy in store to check for defects. (Dead / Stuck pixels, heavy backlight bleed, etc) So I think I'll go check one out. If I don't like it, I'll order the Samsung and give it a shot.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Strobing doesnt directly help with response times. It gets rid of sample and hold LCD blur. You could have this VA with worst response times than a TN but if its strobing while the TN is not, then the VA will have better motion clarity than the TN that is using sample and hold even though both monitors are at 144hz and the TN has better response times. I know that makes it sound like strobing is improving the pixel reponse times to make it faster than TN, but it is not. Strobing has to do with the backlight and not the actual pixel speed itself.


----------



## Alamar

Curve might be good for gamma shift/viewing angles and maybe in immersion, overshoot could be a problem more reviews are needed (this might be a panel lottery problem/defect), strobing isn't working with freesync tech at the same time on any monitor. But if you can manage a good fps in game (1080p resolution) tearing shouldn't be a problem even without freesync/vsync, it will make input lag optimal too.

Monitor is unavailable in my country so I can't test it myself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> I own a Samsung UN55KS8000 Quantum Dot TV. It is my first VA panel and I love it! So believe me, the Samsung CFG70 makes more sense to get. The curve, overshoot, and strobing not working with FreeSync are what is pushing me away.
> .


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alamar*
> 
> Curve might be good for gamma shift/viewing angles and maybe in immersion, overshoot could be a problem more reviews are needed (this might be a panel lottery problem/defect), strobing isn't working with freesync tech at the same time on any monitor. But if you can manage a good fps in game (1080p resolution) tearing shouldn't be a problem even without freesync/vsync, it will make input lag optimal too.
> 
> Monitor is unavailable in my country so I can't test it myself.


Well, you'll become intimate with overshoot if you pick TN.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Another problem with TV's is that... apparently they aren't even doing 32" models, if you want something 4K. I'd also jump on a TV right now... but 40 or above is too damn big to have it on my desktop. It would make absolutely no sense at all... although for the soon to come Playstation 4 It would be a godsend once you go back a bit.
> 
> Heh, might even look at things like a lapdog or something similar that might allow to use a bigger screen (because my room is big enough for a 43" without a problem, but can't use a keyboard nor mouse at that distance)... **** this "I want a new monitor" is getting out of hand. Specially when decent 4K TV are not that expensive compared to the pc ones. Am I asking for that much? What I need is...
> 
> a) Decent motion clarity. IE I want no smearing, though I do not need more than 60hz to be honest.
> 
> b) Very good blacks. Movies and tv shows aren't simply the same when you have huge grey areas on the screen.
> 
> c) Not a huge amount of lag. I do not play competitively so I don't really care that the total input lag is 10ms or 30ms.


Get longer USB cables and extensions? I don't know your room layout but I'd look into ways to comfortably use the X800D 43". It seems like precisely what the two of us want until we get a better no compromise monitor. Meets all your requirements barring size.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Again, you need to understand several things.
> 
> a) TN is like a huge turd when talking about blacks. I know that IPS isn't much better.
> 
> b) TN is alike a huge turd when talking about viewing angles.
> 
> I suggest you go read on both before ordering something as crucial as a monitor. Viewing angles is a pain in the ass when you can't even move an inch because gamma shifts and you see everything different. To me, this is the biggest no-no-no on TN panels.
> 
> Black quality... this is personal... well, no it isn't. If you have never used VA or simply aren't aware of the ****ty blacks we have on LCD's then of course it isn't a problem. But neither IPS nor TN display blacks... they display something greyish.
> 
> All in all, it looks like you will be much happier with the TN, so take it. But if you do, I suggest you don't look back nor try to understand that is lacking in a TN panel because once seen... it can't be unseen.
> And black levels, colours...


IPS blacks are even worse due to the glow. Actual measured black depth is about the same as the latest and greatest TN.


----------



## Kurupt1

I think I'm gonna order the 27" next paycheck. Its like some of you have said earlier, every monitor will have things you dont like about it, and most average users dont see every small detail.

Only thing is if im okay with the curve, I'll have to sample a curved monitor in store.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> I think I'm gonna order the 27" next paycheck. Its like some of you have said earlier, every monitor will have things you dont like about it, and most average users dont see every small detail.
> 
> Only thing is if im okay with the curve, I'll have to sample a curved monitor in store.


I hear you there. I just need to realize that no matter what monitor I go with it is not going to be perfect. I just need to go with my best option and appreciate what I end up with. First world problems... lol


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Get longer USB cables and extensions? I don't know your room layout but I'd look into ways to comfortably use the X800D 43". It seems like precisely what the two of us want until we get a better no compromise monitor.


The only reason why you should get the Sony and not the new Philips 4037 is if you absolutely need something now and cannot wait for the Philips. Given that the X800D costs 650 it would be wiser to spend just a little extra for the Philips and youll get potentially much better response times and input lag if we can expect the performance to be at least on par to the 4065. So if you can wait, you should.


----------



## quovadis123

I really do not understand all this color shift and viewing angles. Bad on TN and good on IPS.
I sit right in front of my monitor, so I could not care less if the viewing angles are bad.
Could someone please explain the logic in having good viewing angles?
What on Earth is a good viewing angle useful for?


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> Could someone please explain the logic in having good viewing angles?
> What on Earth is a good viewing angle useful for?


Can sit right in front of the monitor without the edges suffering from gamma/colour shift or black crush.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> I really do not understand all this color shift and viewing angles. Bad on TN and good on IPS.
> I sit right in front of my monitor, so I could not care less if the viewing angles are bad.
> Could someone please explain the logic in having good viewing angles?
> What on Earth is a good viewing angle useful for?




Above is a narrow IPS. You can see how it compares to a good curved VA. Basically, the viewing cone can be so narrow that there are brightness differences towards the corners.
This is a TN which is both narrow and has a thin strip of accuracy at gamma. Notice the brightness is lower at corners in a diagonal line even head on.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Can sit right in front of the monitor without the edges suffering from gamma/colour shift or black crush.


This. Older VA panels and most TN and most IPS actually suffer from viewing angles even when sitting head-on. For TN it's gamma and color shift, for IPS it's IPS glow. Modern day VA monitors shouldn't have any issues when sitting directly in front.


----------



## quovadis123

I'm sitting right in front of an AMVA 32" ...no color shift whatsoever. I'm swaying my head from left to right and vice versa...nothing


----------



## quovadis123

Is screen uniformity and color shift the same thing?


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Modern day VA monitors shouldn't have any issues when sitting directly in front.


Gamma shift and black crush.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> Is screen uniformity and color shift the same thing?


Colour shift is just colour inversion. When you say screen uniformity, backlight uniformity is in question, but in practice I suppose viewable narrowness accounts for the corners, also.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Gamma shift and black crush.


Black crush is related to viewing angles? I never knew that. I don't expect gamma shift to be an issue on a modern 24" or 27" VA.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> I'm sitting right in front of an AMVA 32" ...no color shift whatsoever. I'm swaying my head from left to right and vice versa...nothing


AUO really took it to the next level in either tech, IPS and VA type.


----------



## boredgunner

AUO AMVA+ has some of the best VA viewing angles but they still have very problematic response times and only 2500:1 contrast. Their AHVA (IPS) panels are very fast but the IPS glow is horrendous.


----------



## Keltur

Does anyone know if the strobing technique employed by monitors like C24FG70 causes headaches similarly to PWM?


----------



## xg4m3

Is this monitor flicker free? Kinda get a feeling it's not.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> Is this monitor flicker free? Kinda get a feeling it's not.


It cannot be flicker free by definition if you enable strobing...


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Get longer USB cables and extensions? I don't know your room layout but I'd look into ways to comfortably use the X800D 43". It seems like precisely what the two of us want until we get a better no compromise monitor. Meets all your requirements barring size.
> IPS blacks are even worse due to the glow. Actual measured black depth is about the same as the latest and greatest TN.


40" for computer usage is absurd unless you are sitting at least 3 feet away. Perfect size for me would be 32", it is the perfect middle ground... but they aren't 4K (and in any case, 32" 4K is too small unless you use scaling and it defeats the purpose).

I don't know...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keltur*
> 
> Does anyone know if the strobing technique employed by monitors like C24FG70 causes headaches similarly to PWM?


It will cause headaches, but how quickly depends on the person. It won't be visibly flickery at 144 Hz though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> Is this monitor flicker free? Kinda get a feeling it's not.


With blur reduction disabled I'd bet the house on it being flicker free.


----------



## vartaz

The monitor uses dc so it is indeed flicker free. I have the monitor. Any one who has it can get the build in speakers to work with display port audio? Mine does not play. Also the freesync range is only 90-144? That sucks hard? Else i very happy with the Cfg70 24. But gonna rma it because of speakers and also i have a line of pixels to left that flicker blue when showing black loading screeens.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vartaz*
> 
> The monitor uses dc so it is indeed flicker free. I have the monitor. Any one who has it can get the build in speakers to work with display port audio? Mine does not play. Also the freesync range is only 90-144? That sucks hard? Else i very happy with the Cfg70 24. But gonna rma it because of speakers and also i have a line of pixels to left that flicker blue when showing black loading screeens.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> Hello, I have received my c24fg70 model too, although i have tested it in several games i couldn't notice any color shift during motion.
> My previous monitor was a 27" dell with an ah-ips panel ( although i used it at only 10% brightness the dell is conspicuously glowing)
> 
> This VA panel though, i can't tell if its because of the missing ips glow or the higher contrast or both, i am currently using it at 100% brightness and it is very pleasant to my eyes and the colours look very good too.
> 
> So far so good,... now to the bad: the monitor driver is installed, i use displayport as a connection.
> 
> The amd driver reports after enabling freesync on both the monitor and driver that the monitor supports only a freesync range of 90hz-144hz and no LFC.
> I have tested it in the techdemo and thats exactly what i see (v sync off) tearing/stutter dissappears when i change the fps to be in this range and artefacts appears again when i go above (144) or below (90).
> 
> I will later try it with a hdmi connection, has anyone been able to make freesync/LFC work on this monitor at below 90 fps ?
> 
> edit: with HDMI the max refresh is set to 120hz and the freesync range to 90-120.
> 
> I hacked the monitor driver and manually changed the freesync range to 60-144. I have tested it with the tech demo and it works flawless so far, even LFC works now.
> 
> 
> note: i changed the freesync from 90-144 to 60-144 and now LFC works too (below 60)


----------



## bastian

How the strobe affects you will be different for everyone. With my EIZO Foris FG2421, the strobe on does not bother me.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> How the strobe affects you will be different for everyone. With my EIZO Foris FG2421, the strobe on does not bother me.


But it also varies per monitor, especially the FG2421 which strobes the backlight every 4.167 ms. The faster the strobing the less noticeable the effects are. I felt as if I could game all day on the FG2421 with Turbo240, but ULMB 120 Hz on my XB270HU can get fatiguing within 3 hours.


----------



## Coldfriction

I pre-ordered this monitor from amazon and had it briefly Tuesday evening and will have another tomorrow night. I was aching for information before getting the monitor and I imagine some of you would like some impressions.

First, the colors are really nice. The monitor comes with a calibration sheet specific to each monitor with its serial number showing how it's been calibrated by the factor. They show the tolerances allowed. I'm not certain whether they are callibrated in SRGB mode or some other mode, but the sheet is fairly comprehensive and covers most of the calibration specs included in a good TFTCentral review. I may or may not rent a calibrator from a local photo store to calibrate it. In SRGB mode it displays colors very similarly to the other monitors I have which leads me to believe that it does so to some degree of acceptability for those looking for SRGB color accuracy. That said, I'll probably only ever use SRGB mode when doing photo or design work that requires color accuracy. I much prefer the more pronounced colors provided in the other modes. Many people worry about oversaturation, but I notice no loss of detail with the stronger colors on this monitor.

I played Angry Birds and put the monitor in Cinema mode to see how well the monitor would perform for someone watching movies. Angry Birds is very colorful and looked very very nice on this screen. In sRGB mode it isn't nearly as nice. The Cinema mode seems to darken the screen and up the contrast a touch and I found it comfortable to use my desktop in that mode. If I'm playing a game and watching a movie on the second screen I may have a hard time deciding where I'd rather watch the movie and which screen to game on.

First set of bad news for you is that I didn't have my Radeon Fury (out on RMA for artifacts on the desktop) handy to test the high refresh rates and freesync performance. I was stuck at 60hz. I do believe setting the response time to Fastest may still have enabled strobing however it isn't that pleasant at 60hz and caused the UFO test to double image (not inverse image or ghosting). I didn't notice any flashing. I didn't play very many games (didn't really want to on the 6970 I was using). I did play Overwatch and switched between the various modes while playing it. Overwatch benefits from the increased color spectrum quite a fair amount. It's the flashes and effects that look really good. The biggest complaint might be that the extra sharp colors coul make some other colors feel more muted than what you're used to, but that's not really that bad of a thing.

I didn't believe this monitor had speakers until it was mentioned above that they weren't working. I looked up the CFG70 on Samsungs site and it does list speakers, but I still swear almost everywhere else I looked said it doesn't have any. I had my headphones hooked up through the monitor and the volume control in the monitors OSD worked in controlling their volume, but the sound was pretty abysmal for some reason. It's possible the fastest mode was on at the time and Samsung has warned that audio may suffer in that mode for some reason. I don't use speakers and I'm kinda dissapointed the monitor has them as that's just something extra that I'm paying for that I don't want in the end. I don't care that the audio through the monitor headphone port isn't that great either as I'll just hook my headphones straight up to my pc if I need to.

I have mixed feelings over the stand. I like the way it works, it's VERY adjustable, beneath the monitor is open leaving me space for a phone or a controller, but it's a little deep and doesn't have a method of quick connecting/disconnecting. I am used to Dell stands at work and on some other monitors I have at home and they much easier to quickly disconnect the screen from and feel a little more solid than that of the CFG70's. I don't like that I have to use screws and a screwdriver. The base was a little more difficult to attach than I anticipated, it felt like I had to force it a bit. I understand the cantilevering method requires the base to be connected very solidly so I'm not too hurt over it. Going from CRTs to flatscreens back to a monitor that requires some depth do to the stand feels a little backwards. My desk is only about 30" deep and I can't quite put the monitor as far back as I might sometimes like to. Being 24" I want it a bit closer to my face most of the time so it's also not that big of a deal.

The curve could really be bothersome if I were doing CAD work (which I do all day at work), but it does actually help movies and games feel a touch more immersive. I felt like the screen was slightly larger than the other 24" screen sitting next to it because of the curve.

The second set of bad news is that the monitor may suffer some quality control issues. Mine had some odd inconsistency that I sent the monitor back to be replaced for. Near the left side of my screen, more pronounced near the bottom, it seemed as though there were faint scanlines on certain colors (primarily grays). Kinda like the pixels where half lit on the top or bottom. It was noticable in games and on the desktop. The other corners also seemed a little off from the rest of the screen but not in a way I found unacceptable. I meant to take a picture to share of what I was seeing, but my wife was awesome and packed the whole thing up to ship out for a replacement the next day before I could. I never noticed any purplish ghosting, didn't have freesync to check the white flicker deal in the bottom left corner, and I didn't have any dead pixels either.

What I really want this monitor for is 120-144hz with good strobing and no blur. I had a Mitsubishi 2070SB back in the day and it was amazing. I felt like PC Gaming half died when everyone went to LCDs. I was hoping this monitor would close that gap, and at 60hz it really doesn't feel like much more than a very colorful LCD monitor. It had less ghosting in standard mode than the TN Asus 24" monitor next to it, but the Asus is a cheap monitor so that was expected. I'll know tomorrow when I get both my replacement GPU and CFG70 back to really know how this'll feel. I have only used a 144hz monitor for a few days when I borrowed my brothers Dell S2716DG for a few days. After having used that, I really, really would have liked the CFG70 to be 1440p. I'm going for clarity and high frames so I'm ok with 1080p and strong anti-aliasing, but for desktop work 1440p felt so good.

Lastly the price seems a bit much in late 2016 for a 1080p screen. I could have, and probably would have, lived with the issue on the screen if the monitor were $250 or less, but at $350 I didn't want to. I'll try to post a second impressions update sometime this coming weekend but I can't really check anything for anyone until then either.


----------



## Erecshyrinol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> it seemed as though there were faint scanlines on certain colors (primarily grays). Kinda like the pixels where half lit on the top or bottom. It was noticable in games and on the desktop.


Oh boy, here we go again. Even on these?


----------



## HalongPort

Reading about all those problems I'm not so sure anymore about paying 439€ for this monitor here in Europe...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalongPort*
> 
> Reading about all those problems I'm not so sure anymore about paying 439€ for this monitor here in Europe...


I wouldnt worry tbh, people on here are extremely picky and samsung QC is higher than any manufacturer....at least on TV's.


----------



## Coldfriction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erecshyrinol*
> 
> Oh boy, here we go again. Even on these?


To be fair, my wife couldn't tell what I was talking about until I pointed it out to her. I am still very nervous that I'll get a worse display than the one I returned. It was pretty solid and you have to be very picky to return a screen for the reason I did, but this is the first decent monitor I've purchased in a lot of years and it'll have to last a lot of years as well. I doubt 99% of people would have returned the monitor for the reason I did. If the replacement is the same I will probably just keep it.


----------



## Scotty99

Guys off topic sorry but what is the cheapest 144hz monitor that has strobing enabled? I want to get my cousin one for overwatch, would love for it to be able to strobe and see if he likes it. Would it be this acer, then apply lightboost hack?:

http://pcpartpicker.com/product/PmyFf7/acer-monitor-umfg6aab01

Also if you could, what is the cheapest one that has a ULMB/strobe out of box, thanks.


----------



## vartaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> To be fair, my wife couldn't tell what I was talking about until I pointed it out to her. I am still very nervous that I'll get a worse display than the one I returned. It was pretty solid and you have to be very picky to return a screen for the reason I did, but this is the first decent monitor I've purchased in a lot of years and it'll have to last a lot of years as well. I doubt 99% of people would have returned the monitor for the reason I did. If the replacement is the same I will probably just keep it.


My example does not have any scanlines. It is perfekt exept 3 things. Speakers dont work? When displaying black image the last line of pixels vertical right side go from black to blue in flashes. Only one row of pixels to the very right. And also free sync range 90-144 come on? I will rma and hope for perfect example..


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> To be fair, my wife couldn't tell what I was talking about until I pointed it out to her. I am still very nervous that I'll get a worse display than the one I returned. It was pretty solid and you have to be very picky to return a screen for the reason I did, but this is the first decent monitor I've purchased in a lot of years and it'll have to last a lot of years as well. I doubt 99% of people would have returned the monitor for the reason I did. If the replacement is the same I will probably just keep it.


Looking forward to your 2nd impression. Post pictures please ?.

Also, do u have an xbox or ps4 to hook up the monitor to?


----------



## yuyue

I'm currently using a Eizo Foris FS2333 (IPS 60Hz) and I was looking for a 1080p 144Hz upgrade since I got a GTX 1070.

TN panels are out of question and unfortunately high refresh rate 1080p IPS screen doesn't exists so I was about to buy a Eizo Foris 2421 (VA 120Hz) until I found this thread...

BTW CFG70 costs about $500 and a second hand Foris 2421 is $350...


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuyue*
> 
> I'm currently using a Eizo Foris FS2333 (IPS 60Hz) and I was looking for a 1080p 144Hz upgrade since I got a GTX 1070.
> 
> TN panels are out of question and unfortunately high refresh rate 1080p IPS screen doesn't exists so I was about to buy a Eizo Foris 2421 (VA 120Hz) until I found this thread...
> 
> BTW CFG70 costs about $500 and a second hand Foris 2421 is $350...


Just curious, why are TN panels off your shopping list? I see so much TN hate but they are still the fastest panels today (plus good ones can show total RGB coverage) and viewing angles arent really a problem unless you are one of the few people who uses a three monitor gaming setup.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vartaz*
> 
> And also free sync range 90-144 come on?


What makes you think it's 90-144? I actually contacted Samsung directly about the FreeSync range because I couldn't find a definite answer. The rep didn't know, the technical rep I got transferred to didn't either. He ended up forwarding my inquiry off to a "specialist" which turned out to be an engineer that called me back. He assured me that the FreeSync range is 48hz-144hz with LFC support. I did only ask about the 24" model, didn't think to ask about the 27". I would assume it's the same.


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erecshyrinol*
> 
> Oh boy, here we go again. Even on these?


Yup. Common problem it seems.


----------



## Alamar

Problem with faint scanlines on some parts and colors like greys seems like a serious one and crosshatching like effect (but probably not coating is showing scanlines?). There were also people who were ok with crosshatching but I'm not one of them definitely.
I suggest everyone to look for them. Same with this purple effect on counter strike dust wall. Wonder how soon CFG70 will be widely available (and in my country) or tested by some major review site..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> I had a Mitsubishi 2070SB back in the day and it was amazing. I felt like PC Gaming half died when everyone went to LCDs.


Similiar feelings with one difference I'm still using my crt, so much better image quality and perfect motion, nothing other can give same enjoyable motion, not even plasma with similiar strobing. Looking for the same/similiar on lcd so I'm not targeting at some high resolutions or sizes but more into (crt) image quality (colors too) with good motion and maybe input lag when i want to play on net. No single lcd can give this I guess..


----------



## Techbyte

Sigh, I dont know what to do now. Ive been wanting a 144hz monitor for a while now. All of the lackluster TN panels have turned me away. When I seen the Samsung announced, I thought to myself "Finally!". Now I hear all this. I was literally just about to order one from Samsung directly to take advantage of the Watch Dogs 2 Promo and use my 10% coupon code. By literally, I mean I was about to check out but thought I'd stop by here first.

Think I should just order one? Give it a shot and see what happens?

Also, does this thing have speakers or not? All sites said no, but Samsung says it does. I don't really care if it does. It would be a free partial refund, as I would contact them after the fact beings it's advertised as having them.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> Sigh, I dont know what to do now. Ive been wanting a 144hz monitor for a while now. All of the lackluster TN panels have turned me away. When I seen the Samsung announced, I thought to myself "Finally!". Now I hear all this. I was literally just about to order one from Samsung directly to take advantage of the Watch Dogs 2 Promo and use my 10% coupon code. By literally, I mean I was about to check out but thought I'd stop by here first.
> 
> Think I should just order one? Give it a shot and see what happens?
> 
> Also, does this thing have speakers or not? All sites said no, but Samsung says it does. I don't really care if it does. It would be a free partial refund, as I would contact them after the fact beings it's advertised as having them.


Dude LCD in general is lackluster not just the TN panels. But I do get what you mean. Just go for it because I dont see it getting any better for a while. Every LCD monitor has some kind of problem if you look hard enough there is simply no perfect LCD. You just gotta work with what you have.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuyue*
> 
> I'm currently using a Eizo Foris FS2333 (IPS 60Hz) and I was looking for a 1080p 144Hz upgrade since I got a GTX 1070.
> 
> TN panels are out of question and unfortunately high refresh rate 1080p IPS screen doesn't exists so I was about to buy a Eizo Foris 2421 (VA 120Hz) until I found this thread...
> 
> BTW CFG70 costs about $500 and a second hand Foris 2421 is $350...


If the FG2421 is defect-free, definitely consider it. 5000:1 contrast and Turbo240 delivers far less ghosting than ULMB on my XB270HU, although I'm eager to see in-depth reviews of the CFG70. The FG2421 doesn't have scanlines issues and I detected no crosshatching.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Just curious, why are TN panels off your shopping list? I see so much TN hate but they are still the fastest panels today (plus good ones can show total RGB coverage) and viewing angles arent really a problem unless you are one of the few people who uses a three monitor gaming setup.


TN viewing angles are bad enough to affect head-on viewing negatively, especially on a 27". So is IPS and so are many VA panels, lol. Modern VA is the least offensive here I think.

Picture quality on TN and IPS just aren't good enough for immersive gaming, and TN monitors often come with grainy AG coatings.


----------



## Scotty99

There is nothing inherently wrong about TN other than viewing angles, modern day TN's can be 8 and 10bit and have same image quality as any other type of display. TN's can easily reach 100% of sRGB again the only real downside to a TN is viewing angle, personally im not sure i agree with people being able to notice straight on (i guess maybe if you sit a long ways from your monitor, i personally sit about 2 feet and i cant).


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> There is nothing inherently wrong about TN other than viewing angles, modern day TN's can be 8 and 10bit and have same image quality as any other type of display. TN's can easily reach 100% of sRGB again the only real downside to a TN is viewing angle, personally im not sure i agree with people being able to notice straight on (i guess maybe if you sit a long ways from your monitor, i personally sit about 2 feet and i cant).


At 27 inches it's easier to notice but even then I did not feel it was actually bad enough to be intrusive to gaming. At 24 inches I really cannot see any viewing angle problems at all.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> At 27 inches it's easier to notice but even then I did not feel it was actually bad enough to be intrusive to gaming. At 24 inches I really cannot see any viewing angle problems at all.


True ive only ever used 24" (perfect size for me). As an aside i think ive decided on the LG 144hz monitor, it has built in motion blur reduction (didnt know this) and ive seen it on sale for under 250. This is one im talking about:
http://pcpartpicker.com/product/PK8H99/lg-monitor-24gm77

I also remember seeing a guy in another thread that owned basically every 144hz monitor and he said the LG was his favorite, that says something at least lol.


----------



## TonyDeez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> True ive only ever used 24" (perfect size for me). As an aside i think ive decided on the LG 144hz monitor, it has built in motion blur reduction (didnt know this) and ive seen it on sale for under 250. This is one im talking about:
> http://pcpartpicker.com/product/PK8H99/lg-monitor-24gm77
> 
> I also remember seeing a guy in another thread that owned basically every 144hz monitor and he said the LG was his favorite, that says something at least lol.


The built-in motion blur reduction does work, but it does screw with the colors quite a bit on the LG sample I've tried.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> True ive only ever used 24" (perfect size for me). As an aside i think ive decided on the LG 144hz monitor, it has built in motion blur reduction (didnt know this) and ive seen it on sale for under 250. This is one im talking about:
> http://pcpartpicker.com/product/PK8H99/lg-monitor-24gm77
> 
> I also remember seeing a guy in another thread that owned basically every 144hz monitor and he said the LG was his favorite, that says something at least lol.


I didn't even click your link and I already know what you're talking about. I have heard the LG is as good as it gets for 24" 144hz TN Panels. If it had FreeSync I would get it in a heartbeat.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> modern day TN's can be 8 and 10bit and have same image quality as any other type of display.


No, hence why it's never used for color critical work. Even beyond that, they are limited to 1000:1 contrast with very poor black levels, although that's more or less the extent of its deficiencies for immersive gaming at least at 24" and below.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyDeez*
> 
> The built-in motion blur reduction does work, but it does screw with the colors quite a bit on the LG sample I've tried.


Yep i knew that happened with blur reduction, but ive heard LG's implementation is a lot better than lightboost at least (where it really messed with brightness and colors).


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> No, hence why it's never used for color critical work. Even beyond that, they are limited to 1000:1 contrast with very poor black levels, although that's more or less the extent of its deficiencies for immersive gaming at least at 24" and below.


That has nothing to do with panel type tho, its all about gamut and backlight implementation. The reason you probably never see TN in professional displays is the slight color shift some or some may not notice when sitting directly in front of one.

I just dont want you spreading misinformation about TN image quality, because its as good as any other monitor given a proper CCFL or similar backlighting.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> No, hence why it's never used for color critical work. Even beyond that, they are limited to 1000:1 contrast with very poor black levels, although that's more or less the extent of its deficiencies for immersive gaming at least at 24" and below.


No? The 27 inch 1440p TNs like the PG278Q and XL2730Z are true 8 bit panels. Unless you mean no to 10 bit panels.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> No? The 27 inch 1440p TNs like the PG278Q and XL2730Z are true 8 bit panels. Unless you mean no to 10 bit panels.


No to TN picture quality being equal to any other panel. I know that 8-bit TNs exist.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> No to TN picture quality being equal to any other panel. I know that 8-bit TNs exist.


Ah ok. They definitely cannot be equal to VA but imo they come pretty damn close to IPS. Both suck anyways though.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> No to TN picture quality being equal to any other panel. I know that 8-bit TNs exist.


Also i didnt think you were correct on the limitation of 1000:1 contrast ration on TN, i found a cheap samsung TN with a 3000:1. im sure there are better even:

http://www.samsung.com/us/computing/monitors/led/samsung-23-6-led-monitor-with-simple-stand-ls24e310hl-za/?cid=pla-ecom-mul-27,000,002

The only real true downside of TN is viewing angles, which for a PC monitor is the downside you would want to have if you had to have one. TN's get a lot of hate because they used to really suck, but nowadays they really arent that bad.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Also i didnt think you were correct on the limitation of 1000:1 contrast ration on TN, i found a cheap samsung TN with a 3000:1. im sure there are better even:
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/us/computing/monitors/led/samsung-23-6-led-monitor-with-simple-stand-ls24e310hl-za/?cid=pla-ecom-mul-27,000,002
> 
> The only real true downside of TN is viewing angles, which for a PC monitor is the downside you would want to have if you had to have one. TN's get a lot of hate because they used to really suck, but nowadays they really arent that bad.


That's a VA monitor. The 27" version is TN, not sure about the 21.5".


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That's a VA monitor. The 27" version is TN, not sure about the 21.5".


Its a TN, click "view all specs"

Model Number
LS24E310HL/ZA
Screen Size
23.6"
Display Type
TN


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Its a TN, click "view all specs"
> 
> Model Number
> LS24E310HL/ZA
> Screen Size
> 23.6"
> Display Type
> TN


Probably a mistake. Every other site (ncixus, newegg) lists it as VA plus like I said TN has hit its limits at around 1000:1 so far.


----------



## goldex

Well just to add myself here to the ones eyeing these monitors. I have been waiting on getting something decent to game on for several months now. I currently have a Gigabyte 980ti, and use it with the 40" 4K JU7100 Samsung TV. It is a VA panel, though it is not Quantum Dot. Decided against the JS8500 at the time to save some money, though I regretted that decision a little bit, since I do think I enjoy a little bit more saturated colours, as long as none are crushed.

While great for general, work, response time is terrible for gaming, so at one point, I actually got the BenQ xl2411z (24" 1080p 144Hz) and had it placed right next to the Samsung, but my eyes just could not get used to it. Even with all the specs (low blue light, flicker free, ...) I was getting eye strain very fast and could not spend much time on it. And ironically, this is with the BenQ being flicker free, and the Samsung using PWM (albeit it's a sort of a sine wave PWM, not just on / off). Could it be the 144Hz too ? I think 120Hz was a bit more tolerable for me, but could have been placebo.

Or it could have been just the colour quality on the BenQ, colours were terrible to begin with, but I had spent some time calibrating and had it to a decent level, I guess you can say somewhat comparable to the Samsung, but still noticeably more washed out, and with big difference in quality.

Trying to read on the BenQ while doable, compared to the Samsung was just annoying and infuriating. Not sure if it was just the low contrast , or the DPI, but reading on the Samsung was so much easier.
I have to add, at work I spend the whole day coding on two 24" Dell 1080p IPS panels, with no headaches, and the IPS contrast should be similar to TN (I think ?), so not really sure why the BenQ was so difficult. For some reason I just could not get used to it.

I eventually sold it, and decided against any other TN panel. The monitor was highly praised among others, so it's likely I am just too sensitive or picky about certain things. (could not tolerate my old W1070 DLP rainbow projector either, even though it is generally very popular and most people cant see the rainbows.)

So I was looking at the Acer Predator X34, but reading about all the issues with the back light bleed, it put me off. I have experience with a 32" 4K IPS monitor, BL3201, used it for a couple of months a while ago, and while many say it has minimal back light bleed, it was very easy for me to notice it in the bottom right corner, and for me it was annoying.

I have to say, really disappointing to get the feeling that at this time and age, even willing to give so much money, you still can't get anything decent without having to accept so many compromises.

That leaves me with these VAs, though so far reading about experiences from the ones that had gotten the 24" is somewhat disappointing. Really looking forward to the CF791 too and waiting for some reviews, albeit have not yet decided between it and the 24" 1080p yet (leaning towards the former).


----------



## boredgunner

^ Higher refresh rate = less eye strain so I'm not entirely sure. You were using roughly the same brightness? Maybe it was the smaller screen, although if you use the JU7100 at 4k then no. Maybe TN is so ugly it simply hurts your eyes!


----------



## goldex

Haha, could be could be, exactly my thoughts at times







I did try reducing the brightness quite a bit (it was eye scorching when you first get it, and it was somewhat better ...but ..)

It sure had great response time, and clarity with blur reduction / strobing, but just didn't work for me.

I think the JU7100 (higher DPI, better contrast, better colours ..) had just spoiled me. (and my old Plasma TV that I had sold







)

That is why I think the CF791 may be just what I need (100Hz ..not 144Hz, but good contrast, good colours, good DPI ..)


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Ah ok. They definitely cannot be equal to VA but imo they come pretty damn close to IPS. Both suck anyways though.


Must be a P-Type IPS. N-Type is like TN. The overshoots are horrible in TN. At least with VA's they are not so unreasonable at refresh rates like the CF791.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ^ Higher refresh rate = less eye strain so I'm not entirely sure. You were using roughly the same brightness? Maybe it was the smaller screen, although if you use the JU7100 at 4k then no. Maybe TN is so ugly it simply hurts your eyes!


Note: when using an LCD eye strain has nothing to do with refresh rate, unless you use strobing or the monitor flickers.


----------



## vartaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> What makes you think it's 90-144? I actually contacted Samsung directly about the FreeSync range because I couldn't find a definite answer. The rep didn't know, the technical rep I got transferred to didn't either. He ended up forwarding my inquiry off to a "specialist" which turned out to be an engineer that called me back. He assured me that the FreeSync range is 48hz-144hz with LFC support. I did only ask about the 24" model, didn't think to ask about the 27". I would assume it's the same.


it says so in radeon control panel?


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vartaz*
> 
> it says so in radeon control panel?


That is very odd. Maybe it can / will be fixed in a driver update? Samsung says 48-144hz. I find it very hard to believe they would release a FreeSync gaming monitor with a range of 90-144hz. That is horrible.


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> That is very odd. Maybe it can / will be fixed in a driver update? Samsung says 48-144hz. I find it very hard to believe they would release a FreeSync gaming monitor with a range of 90-144hz. That is horrible.


http://www.amd.com/en-us/innovations/software-technologies/technologies-gaming/freesync?utm_campaign=www.amd.com_freesync&utm_medium=redirect&utm_source=301#511acb50-efe1-444a-9dcb-88635bbdaf65=%7B%22k%22%3A%22%22%2C%22s%22%3A101%7D#Default=%7B%22k%22%3A%22%22%7D

Amd has the 27inch listed. 70-144hz?


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> http://www.amd.com/en-us/innovations/software-technologies/technologies-gaming/freesync?utm_campaign=www.amd.com_freesync&utm_medium=redirect&utm_source=301#511acb50-efe1-444a-9dcb-88635bbdaf65=%7B%22k%22%3A%22%22%2C%22s%22%3A101%7D#Default=%7B%22k%22%3A%22%22%7D
> 
> Amd has the 27inch listed. 70-144hz?


I seen that too. It has to be a miscommunication. I've looked through that list many times trying to decide on a monitor. There are tons of errors. Wrong resolutions, wrong screen sizes, etc.


----------



## vartaz

See here


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vartaz*
> 
> 
> See here


That is horrible. I am using a XFX RX 480 GTR Black Edition, so FreeSync is important to me. If the range is really 90hz-144hz I am not even going to consider this monitor. I may just have to live with a TN panel after all. I'm going 24" because I like the size with my setup and 1080P to future proof my RX 480. Sounds like the Asus MG248Q and ViewSonic XG2401 are my only options now.

Still considering the Samsung, but 90hz-144hz? That is crazy. It is suppose to support LFC. So that is not even possible. Makes me think that Radeon Software is reporting it wrong.


----------



## HalongPort

There are several reports, even in this thread, that you can change the FreeSync range to 60-144 Hz with working LFC using CRU for example.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalongPort*
> 
> There are several reports, even in this thread, that you can change the FreeSync range to 60-144 Hz with working LFC using CRU for example.


Well that is good to know, but still. I was hoping (and assuming) that it would be 40-48hz to 144hz.

The main thing that has me hesitant is the "panel lottery". I want to order it from Samsung to use my 10% coupon code. Brings it down to $330 shipped. Amazon will be $350 + Tax so more like $370. It's worth it to save the $40, but if I go Amazon they will ship me a replacement instantly if I have a problem with it.


----------



## Techbyte

I just ordered the 24" model directly from Samsung. It came to $332.31 shipped. (10% off first order promo, free shipping)

I kept going back and forth between the Asus MG248Q, ViewSonic XG2401, and the Samsung C24FG70. The more I thought about it, the more I realized that it would be better to at least give the Samsung a shot before I go with a TN panel. Worst case scenario, I end up having to return it and order the ViewSonic. I found that although the Asus is more aesthetically pleasing, the ViewSonic has better colors, gamma, and no ghosting / overshoot like the Asus. All of the sites that announced the new Quantum Dot monitors stated that the 34" UW had speakers and the 24"/27" did not. Samsung states that it does on the website though. I'd care less to be honest, but it paves the way to a partial refund if it doesn't. I also planned on buying Watch Dogs 2 on release, so I considered the $60 I'm saving there in the price.

I really hope I'm not disappointed. Like I said though, I figured I may as well take a chance at the non-TN option first. I know there are some decent 144hz IPS options, but they cost more than I want to spend. The Samsung was already more than I wanted to spend. I also prefer a 24" 1080P for my setup / gaming.

I will update more when I receive it. Anything you want to know or have me check out, just let me know and I'll be happy to do so. I will be pairing it to my XFX RX 480 GTR Black Edition.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> Well that is good to know, but still. I was hoping (and assuming) that it would be 40-48hz to 144hz.
> 
> The main thing that has me hesitant is the "panel lottery". I want to order it from Samsung to use my 10% coupon code. Brings it down to $330 shipped. Amazon will be $350 + Tax so more like $370. It's worth it to save the $40, but if I go Amazon they will ship me a replacement instantly if I have a problem with it.


Obviously, you don't understand how LFC takes place. If it says 60-144, LFC extends to 30.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Obviously, you don't understand how LFC takes place. If it says 60-144, LFC extends to 30.


Obviously I do understand how LFC takes place. The Samsung C24FG70 supposedly supports LFC. With a supposed stock FreeSync range of 90-144hz, that is not possible. Changing the base to 60hz after the fact is a different story. LFC originally only worked if the max supported FreeSync range is 2.5x or greater than the base FreeSync range. However, I have heard that it can work if it is 2x or greater now. So 60-144hz, sure, it's possible and sounds like people have confirmed this. 90-144hz, it is not. Which makes me think that it is not 90-144hz. 144hzmonitors.com states that it is 48-144hz. The monitor being soo new, I wonder if the Radeon software isn't detecting it correctly. It's possible and a firmware / driver / software update could fix this.


----------



## vartaz

No one knows if thier speakers work? Mine does not on my Cfg70 24. I would like to see the freesync range fixed.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vartaz*
> 
> No one knows if thier speakers work? Mine does not on my Cfg70 24. I would like to see the freesync range fixed.


Can you see any speakers? I don't think that it has speakers, but it may. Right click your sound icon on your task bar and go into the options / properties. Make sure you set your display to default to test.

Where did you get your C24FG70?


----------



## vartaz

Yes it seems there are speakers. It said so on Samsung website also. Also in the menu there is a volume option.. I have checked that.sound works with displayport on another Montitor i had..


----------



## vartaz

I got it at proshop. Here in denmark


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vartaz*
> 
> Yes it seems there are speakers. It said so on Samsung website also. Also in the menu there is a volume option.. I have checked that.sound works with displayport on another Montitor i had..


Can you physically see them though? The volume option doesnt mean anything. That could be for the headphone jack.


----------



## vartaz

http://www.samsung.com/us/computing/monitors/curved/lc24fg70fqnxza-lc24fg70fqnxza/
It says here Built in speakers. And yes, there are two grids in buttom of Monitor which are for speakers believe.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vartaz*
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/us/computing/monitors/curved/lc24fg70fqnxza-lc24fg70fqnxza/
> It says here Built in speakers. And yes, there are two grids in buttom of Monitor which are for speakers believe.


Woah, it doesn't anymore. It did early today, and since it has been listed on the site. Until now anyways.


----------



## Coldfriction

I have everything back and hooked up. Better screen than the other one. I'm very pleased with it. Running it at 120-144hz is a must to appreciate I'll post more info soon. Unfortunately, I only have my cruddy phone and the pictures are sooooooooooo bad I don't think they'll be very helpful. At 144 hz there is a little bit of inverse ghosting on faster and fastest modes, but it's the crispest I've ever seen an LCD, I'll let you know if the ghosting is a big deal shortly.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> I have everything back and hooked up. Better screen than the other one. I'm very pleased with it. Running it at 120-144hz is a must to appreciate I'll post more info soon. Unfortunately, I only have my cruddy phone and the pictures are sooooooooooo bad I don't think they'll be very helpful. At 144 hz there is a little bit of inverse ghosting on faster and fastest modes, but it's the crispest I've ever seen an LCD, I'll let you know if the ghosting is a big deal shortly.


You RMA your first one? Where did you get yours if I may ask? I just ordered mine from Samsung to take advantage of 10% off and Watch Dogs 2 Promo. You get Watch Dogs 2?

Never the less, thanks for the update. Looking forward to hearing what you think. Oh, does this thing have speakers or not? lol


----------



## Coldfriction

I got mine from Amazon. Amazing return policy there. I've been able to duplicate the purplish overshooting in CSGO. You really have to look for it first it may appear to be like there must be a slightly purplish lighting nearby the surface that is ghosting when it occurs. If I weren't critiquing the monitor and just playing the game I may never have noticed it. If it weren't brought up in this thread I may have shrugged it off.There isn't any inverse ghosting as I previously mention, just a faint shadow image. I've run through all of the tests on testufo.com and am happy with how they come out. It might not be the very best out there, but for how much it costs, I'm quite happy. I'm completely satisfied in my purchase so far. CSGO looks very bland compared to other games but it's super super smooth and I totally see the high refresh rate providing a competitive edge. I didn't think the difference between 120 hz and 144 hz would be that noticable. I planned on leaving the desktop in 120hz to maintain video playback without judder, but it's noticably smoother to leave it in 144hz. The three settings buttons are pretty nice and I'll use them. Also it does seem to have two speaker grills on the bottom of the monitor and windows is recognizing it as an audio device, but I can't get any sound to come out of the thing. I don't know, but I'm guessing it may have had speakers as a possible feature and the software and everything is there for them, but there aren't actually speakers in it.

My initial conclusion is, don't expect it to blow away other similar monitors, but expect it to compete very well with them. I don't have a lot of other monitors to compare to. The only thing I find wrong really is that I still wish it were 1440p.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> I got mine from Amazon. Amazing return policy there. I've been able to duplicate the purplish overshooting in CSGO. You really have to look for it first it may appear to be like there must be a slightly purplish lighting nearby the surface that is ghosting when it occurs. If I weren't critiquing the monitor and just playing the game I may never have noticed it. If it weren't brought up in this thread I may have shrugged it off.There isn't any inverse ghosting as I previously mention, just a faint shadow image. I've run through all of the tests on testufo.com and am happy with how they come out. It might not be the very best out there, but for how much it costs, I'm quite happy. I'm completely satisfied in my purchase so far. CSGO looks very bland compared to other games but it's super super smooth and I totally see the high refresh rate providing a competitive edge. I didn't think the difference between 120 hz and 144 hz would be that noticable. I planned on leaving the desktop in 120hz to maintain video playback without judder, but it's noticably smoother to leave it in 144hz. The three settings buttons are pretty nice and I'll use them. Also it does seem to have two speaker grills on the bottom of the monitor and windows is recognizing it as an audio device, but I can't get any sound to come out of the thing. I don't know, but I'm guessing it may have had speakers as a possible feature and the software and everything is there for them, but there aren't actually speakers in it.
> 
> My initial conclusion is, don't expect it to blow away other similar monitors, but expect it to compete very well with them. I don't have a lot of other monitors to compare to. The only thing I find wrong really is that I still wish it were 1440p.


Can you provide some still photos from the side and straight on in a darker room with a black screen so we can see how the backlight and depth is?


----------



## Coldfriction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Can you provide some still photos from the side and straight on in a darker room with a black screen so we can see how the backlight and depth is?


My phone is too terrible to trust taking photos and having them be accurate. The phone pronounces the brightness significantly, it does not look like these photos in person. My wife is out of town this weekend with our nicer camer, but I have the feeling that may do the same thing. I'm starting to not trust some of the camera shots of monitors in the dark. All of the lightness in the images is gamma shift, I can't find any back light bleeding.







While testing on the full black screen, I do get the single column of pixels on the far right flickering blue. That column will flicker blue when not in full screen mode but just black pixels are located in that column. I'm wondering how some of this stuff made it past Samsung. I'm trying to decide if it bothers me enough. If it shows during movies and whatnot I'll probably return the monitor for a refund.....

I switched out of freesync on the desktop and the blue flashing column of pixels doesn't show. It's tied to freesync somehow. I'm intending to use strobing almost 100% of the time, so it's not a return worthy issue for me and may very well be an AMD driver problem. Also my freesync reports 90-144hz in the AMD Radeon Settings.

Another Edit: Doom makes this monitor look next level. Don't waste your time playing CSGO to get a feel about whether this monitor is great or not, go play doom. The colors pop so nicely against very dark shadows. Playing it without any blur enabled makes if feel fast and quick. I get 130+ fps with my fury on it using Vulkan. I enabled the various levels of blur and they all feel great, but I found using blur on the lowest setting probably gives the best experience while on the highest setting feels very very cinematic. No blur at all is what I'd probably use in a competitive match however. I played Doom mostly to see if I could spot the purplish haze that I know how to find in CSGO, I couldn't find it anywhere in Doom, or anywhere in Overwatch for that matter either.

One more note, the pixels show up a touch differently on this monitor than others. I notice them a touch more while gaming for some reason.

There are also more settings on this monitor than any other LCD I've had. I wish I knew what exactly changes between them. I'm finding the custom setting that is default with the monitor to have the best image. My guess is that's what the calibration sheet reflects that comes with the monitor, either that or it reflects the sRGB mode.

Another great game to check out this monitor is the opening section of Bioshock Infinite. You can't trust the gamma setting in the options though; you can see the middle box on super low settings which doesn't translate well to the game. Use the far left box and set the game one notch up from when it becomes visible. I did find a place that almost replicates the purple haze in Bioshock Infinite, but it never really went purple, just slightly different and very hard to see. If I didn't know what I was looking for I would not know what it was or why. Still mighty impressed with this monitor in dark areas of games. Doom still looks the most impressive so far.


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> My phone is too terrible to trust taking photos and having them be accurate. The phone pronounces the brightness significantly, it does not look like these photos in person. My wife is out of town this weekend with our nicer camer, but I have the feeling that may do the same thing. I'm starting to not trust some of the camera shots of monitors in the dark. All of the lightness in the images is gamma shift, I can't find any back light bleeding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While testing on the full black screen, I do get the single column of pixels on the far right flickering blue. That column will flicker blue when not in full screen mode but just black pixels are located in that column. I'm wondering how some of this stuff made it past Samsung. I'm trying to decide if it bothers me enough. If it shows during movies and whatnot I'll probably return the monitor for a refund.....
> 
> I switched out of freesync on the desktop and the blue flashing column of pixels doesn't show. It's tied to freesync somehow. I'm intending to use strobing almost 100% of the time, so it's not a return worthy issue for me and may very well be an AMD driver problem. Also my freesync reports 90-144hz in the AMD Radeon Settings.
> 
> Another Edit: Doom makes this monitor look next level. Don't waste your time playing CSGO to get a feel about whether this monitor is great or not, go play doom. The colors pop so nicely against very dark shadows. Playing it without any blur enabled makes if feel fast and quick. I get 130+ fps with my fury on it using Vulkan. I enabled the various levels of blur and they all feel great, but I found using blur on the lowest setting probably gives the best experience while on the highest setting feels very very cinematic. No blur at all is what I'd probably use in a competitive match however. I played Doom mostly to see if I could spot the purplish haze that I know how to find in CSGO, I couldn't find it anywhere in Doom, or anywhere in Overwatch for that matter either.
> 
> One more note, the pixels show up a touch differently on this monitor than others. I notice them a touch more while gaming for some reason.
> 
> There are also more settings on this monitor than any other LCD I've had. I wish I knew what exactly changes between them. I'm finding the custom setting that is default with the monitor to have the best image. My guess is that's what the calibration sheet reflects that comes with the monitor, either that or it reflects the sRGB mode.
> 
> Another great game to check out this monitor is the opening section of Bioshock Infinite. You can't trust the gamma setting in the options though; you can see the middle box on super low settings which doesn't translate well to the game. Use the far left box and set the game one notch up from when it becomes visible. I did find a place that almost replicates the purple haze in Bioshock Infinite, but it never really went purple, just slightly different and very hard to see. If I didn't know what I was looking for I would not know what it was or why. Still mighty impressed with this monitor in dark areas of games. Doom still looks the most impressive so far.


.

Do you have an Xbox 1 or ps4 to test out the monitor?

Seems like I will be ordering me the c27fg70


----------



## Coldfriction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> .
> 
> Do you have an Xbox 1 or ps4 to test out the monitor?
> 
> Seems like I will be ordering me the c27fg70


I'm afraid I don't. I'm finding cinema mode the best for Overwatch; it makes all the colors super vibrant.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> Obviously I do understand how LFC takes place. The Samsung C24FG70 supposedly supports LFC. With a supposed stock FreeSync range of 90-144hz, that is not possible. Changing the base to 60hz after the fact is a different story. LFC originally only worked if the max supported FreeSync range is 2.5x or greater than the base FreeSync range. However, I have heard that it can work if it is 2x or greater now. So 60-144hz, sure, it's possible and sounds like people have confirmed this. 90-144hz, it is not. Which makes me think that it is not 90-144hz. 144hzmonitors.com states that it is 48-144hz. The monitor being soo new, I wonder if the Radeon software isn't detecting it correctly. It's possible and a firmware / driver / software update could fix this.


Obviously, you say you understand the things you don't. You cannot even overclock a display driver. Here, have something to contribute about now that you have the monitor:[Guru3D Newsletter]


----------



## TonyDeez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> Another great game to check out this monitor is the opening section of Bioshock Infinite. You can't trust the gamma setting in the options though; you can see the middle box on super low settings which doesn't translate well to the game. Use the far left box and set the game one notch up from when it becomes visible. I did find a place that almost replicates the purple haze in Bioshock Infinite, but it never really went purple, just slightly different and very hard to see. If I didn't know what I was looking for I would not know what it was or why. Still mighty impressed with this monitor in dark areas of games. Doom still looks the most impressive so far.


I appreciate the effort you're taking into testing this for us. Can you validate if the blue shift is still visible in CS GO with FreeSync off? I'm not talking about the right side flicker.


----------



## vartaz

i tried changing the freesync range in cru, and it seems to worked. but you cannot go lower then 60 on low, that causes a box that says "not optimum mode" which does not go away !!!
so 60hz is the lowest range.
But thats OK.
The blue flickering line on right of the monitor however is not!! and also speakers do not work or are not there as advitercised

if not for these problems im actually very happy with this monitor. great colors and great curve for gaming. great response time.





 hard to see, should have shown it on a complete dark screen.

If speakers were working and no blue line i would have kept it as the panel is GREAT.

one side note. WHY SAMSUNG, have you only made 2 modes for the ambient light. either "breathing on and off" or to music.. Why not static with 3 levels of brigthness... that is so stupid!


----------



## vartaz




----------



## vartaz

I have tried disableing freesync in the monitors menu. That does indeed remove the blue flickering line on right side of monitor. so it is freesync related.


----------



## vartaz

I made a test also , tried to plug in headphones in back of monitor, and they play fine. and the volume control in monitor menu changes the volume on the headphones.. Does this mean there are no build in speakers, or does mine simply not work. ?


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vartaz*
> 
> i tried changing the freesync range in cru, and it seems to worked. but you cannot go lower then 60 on low, that causes a box that says "not optimum mode" which does not go away !!!
> so 60hz is the lowest range.
> But thats OK.
> The blue flickering line on right of the monitor however is not!! and also speakers do not work or are not there as advitercised
> 
> if not for these problems im actually very happy with this monitor. great colors and great curve for gaming. great response time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hard to see, should have shown it on a complete dark screen.
> 
> If speakers were working and no blue line i would have kept it as the panel is GREAT.
> 
> one side note. WHY SAMSUNG, have you only made 2 modes for the ambient light. either "breathing on and off" or to music.. Why not static with 3 levels of brigthness... that is so stupid!


I reported a similar event when Crimson drivers launched. The same columns of pixels were underscanned in my monitor which I could only resolve by returning to the 15.11 driver. Though, my understanding was that the incompatibility was on my card's part.
Congratulations on your success! Now, you have 30-60Hz doubled(60-120Hz), 30-144Hz actual FreeSync range. Please share whether there is any frame judder due to the frame repetition.


----------



## sludgebelcher

Would anyone recommend CFG70 over TN for gaming?


----------



## vartaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> I reported a similar event when Crimson drivers launched. The same columns of pixels were underscanned in my monitor which I could only resolve by returning to the 15.11 driver. Though, my understanding was that the incompatibility was on my card's part.
> Congratulations on your success! Now, you have 30-60Hz doubled(60-120Hz), 30-144Hz actual FreeSync range. Please share whether there is any frame judder due to the frame repetition.


You think the blue line is an AMD problem not CFG70 ? I have the strix rx480 gfx card.
You mean that LFC is enabled , how can you tell this ? i will try a few games to see how it behaves.

Yes for me the cfg70 is much superior to any tn. i had the mg248q and this has much better colors and viewing angles and better image overall..
Gaming exerpience is better , for me.


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Is that a double strobe or a long+short strobe? that doesn't look like a regular strobe. Looks almost like there isn't any overdrive /response time compensation at all. How's the crosstalk at the bottom of the screen?


It's not full screen but looks better than prev images:

source: http://rhyshan.com/480


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> My phone is too terrible to trust taking photos and having them be accurate. The phone pronounces the brightness significantly, it does not look like these photos in person. My wife is out of town this weekend with our nicer camer, but I have the feeling that may do the same thing. I'm starting to not trust some of the camera shots of monitors in the dark. All of the lightness in the images is gamma shift, I can't find any back light bleeding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While testing on the full black screen, I do get the single column of pixels on the far right flickering blue. That column will flicker blue when not in full screen mode but just black pixels are located in that column. I'm wondering how some of this stuff made it past Samsung. I'm trying to decide if it bothers me enough. If it shows during movies and whatnot I'll probably return the monitor for a refund.....
> 
> I switched out of freesync on the desktop and the blue flashing column of pixels doesn't show. It's tied to freesync somehow. I'm intending to use strobing almost 100% of the time, so it's not a return worthy issue for me and may very well be an AMD driver problem. Also my freesync reports 90-144hz in the AMD Radeon Settings.
> 
> Another Edit: Doom makes this monitor look next level. Don't waste your time playing CSGO to get a feel about whether this monitor is great or not, go play doom. The colors pop so nicely against very dark shadows. Playing it without any blur enabled makes if feel fast and quick. I get 130+ fps with my fury on it using Vulkan. I enabled the various levels of blur and they all feel great, but I found using blur on the lowest setting probably gives the best experience while on the highest setting feels very very cinematic. No blur at all is what I'd probably use in a competitive match however. I played Doom mostly to see if I could spot the purplish haze that I know how to find in CSGO, I couldn't find it anywhere in Doom, or anywhere in Overwatch for that matter either.
> 
> One more note, the pixels show up a touch differently on this monitor than others. I notice them a touch more while gaming for some reason.
> 
> There are also more settings on this monitor than any other LCD I've had. I wish I knew what exactly changes between them. I'm finding the custom setting that is default with the monitor to have the best image. My guess is that's what the calibration sheet reflects that comes with the monitor, either that or it reflects the sRGB mode.
> 
> Another great game to check out this monitor is the opening section of Bioshock Infinite. You can't trust the gamma setting in the options though; you can see the middle box on super low settings which doesn't translate well to the game. Use the far left box and set the game one notch up from when it becomes visible. I did find a place that almost replicates the purple haze in Bioshock Infinite, but it never really went purple, just slightly different and very hard to see. If I didn't know what I was looking for I would not know what it was or why. Still mighty impressed with this monitor in dark areas of games. Doom still looks the most impressive so far.


Thank you for sharing your findings with us








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vartaz*
> 
> i tried changing the freesync range in cru, and it seems to worked. but you cannot go lower then 60 on low, that causes a box that says "not optimum mode" which does not go away !!!
> so 60hz is the lowest range.
> But thats OK.
> The blue flickering line on right of the monitor however is not!! and also speakers do not work or are not there as advitercised
> 
> if not for these problems im actually very happy with this monitor. great colors and great curve for gaming. great response time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hard to see, should have shown it on a complete dark screen.
> 
> If speakers were working and no blue line i would have kept it as the panel is GREAT.
> 
> one side note. WHY SAMSUNG, have you only made 2 modes for the ambient light. either "breathing on and off" or to music.. Why not static with 3 levels of brigthness... that is so stupid!


The flickering is clearly visible... but if you say that turning freesync off removes it then it hardly will be monitor related. Still, a pita nontheless.


----------



## vartaz

It is when i turn off freesync on the monitor itself. It goes away.?


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> My phone is too terrible to trust taking photos and having them be accurate. The phone pronounces the brightness significantly, it does not look like these photos in person. My wife is out of town this weekend with our nicer camer, but I have the feeling that may do the same thing. I'm starting to not trust some of the camera shots of monitors in the dark. All of the lightness in the images is gamma shift, I can't find any back light bleeding.


Unless you had a higher end camera where you could adjust the exposure, it will look worse than it is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vartaz*
> 
> I have tried disableing freesync in the monitors menu. That does indeed remove the blue flickering line on right side of monitor. so it is freesync related.


One might hope this is driver related - I would recommend reporting it to AMD.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Obviously, you say you understand the things you don't. You cannot even overclock a display driver. Here, have something to contribute about now that you have the monitor:[Guru3D Newsletter]


What are you talking about? That method you listed is dead. You no longer need to do that. All you have to do is install CRU and you can modify the FreeSync range and even "overclock" said monitor by increasing the refresh rate. I did this exact thing to a LG 29UM68-P. Increased the range from 40-75hz to 32-80hz and set the actual refresh rate to 80hz. No issues at all.

As for what I said before, 90hz-144hz FreeSync range makes it impossible for LFC to work. That is all I was saying. If the Samsung truly supports LFC at stock settings, then the range can't possibly be 90hz-144hz.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vartaz*
> 
> i had the mg248q and this has much better colors and viewing angles and better image overall..
> Gaming exerpience is better , for me.


How did you like the MG248Q for what it was? (For a TN)


----------



## Techbyte

To everyone posting who owns the CFG70, did you install the Driver on Samsungs website? There is a driver for this monitor. What it does and whether it is actually needed is beyond me.


----------



## vartaz

I have installed the driver. But it contains a malware. The mg248q is good for a tn, but freesync do not work. When above 120hz and freesync active you get faint scan lines. I went through 3 of them. Couldent get rid of those lines.. It seems all of them have this problem


----------



## aliquis

Some time ago i read an interview from a official nvidia spokesperson about gsync/freesync.,

They (nvidia) argue that one of the reasons they don't want to support freesync/adaptive sync yet with their gpus is because they can't ensure that the monitor manufacturer properly implement them (with the gsync module in contrast it's up to nvidia to ensure the quality).

When i read that at the time i thought this was a blatant lie/bad joke.

However, after having used the freesync feature on the c24fg70 with a rx480, i have to admit that there is some merit to that argument.

The supported freesync range is very narrow(90-144hz), almost useless unless you hack the monitor driver or use a tool like CRU.
When i use freesync the monitor has some blue light flicker on the edges(possibly from the blue backlight led?) that is only really noticable on a black screen and some white local flicker at the bottom left on the desktop.
All these issues disapear when you disable freesync. I know its just one example of a bad freesync implementation by a monitor manufacturer (samsung in this case), one can hardly generalise, still. the whole freesync experience was indeed a disappointment for me because of those reasons.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> Some time ago i read an interview from a official nvidia spokesperson about gsync/freesync.,
> 
> They (nvidia) argue that one of the reasons they don't want to support freesync/adaptive sync yet with their gpus is because they can't ensure that the monitor manufacturer properly implement them (with the gsync module in contrast it's up to nvidia to ensure the quality).
> 
> When i read that at the time i thought this was a blatant lie/bad joke.
> 
> However, after having used the freesync feature on the c24fg70 with a rx480, i have to admit that there is some merit to that argument.
> 
> The supported freesync range is very narrow(90-144hz), almost useless unless you hack the monitor driver or use a tool like CRU.
> When i use freesync the monitor has some blue light flicker on the edges(possibly from the blue backlight led?) that is only really noticable on a black screen and some white local flicker at the bottom left on the desktop.
> All these issues disapear when you disable freesync. I know its just one example of a bad freesync implementation by a monitor manufacturer (samsung in this case), one can hardly generalise, still. the whole freesync experience was indeed a disappointment for me because of those reasons.


At least AMD doesn't stifle alternatives to their trademarks which Nvidia is actively doing by so disabling backlight strobing. Try enabling it, you cannot.
The highlight of this monitor is _not_ FreeSync when Samsung F390 & Acer Z271 are already there; it is the all new strobe feature. Either make it work together and then support VRR, or else you are preaching for all the downsides LCD's confine their users into accepting.


----------



## sludgebelcher

CFG70 FreeSync range is 70Hz-144Hz via DP and 62Hz-119Hz via HDMI.


----------



## Coldfriction

The unboxing pics I meant to share the other day but didn't get around to it. Some of the pics I took were poor quality and I didn't share them.

This damaged box had me worried. It had a shipping label from Canada to California, where Amazon put it in a super oversized box without enough batting to keep the smaller box inside from jostling around.






These two screws are the worst part of the stand design. Another method should have been used at this joint. Once it's setup, who cares though really. Not a quick assembly/disassembly monitor for lan parties unfortunately.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*


It looks as though you blotted the screen with your finger. Never do that. You need distilled water, or optician's spray in order to remove it with an oil free towel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*


Ah, memories... I hope you keep the cables tidied. Looks dirty.


----------



## aliquis

Quote:


> CFG70 FreeSync range is 70Hz-144Hz via DP and 62Hz-119Hz via HDMI.


Do you have this monitor ? Because i have one and i can tell you that the freesync settings are 90-144hz dp and 90-119hz hdmi.


----------



## Fluffyman

Vid I found on the 34"






Someone got his hands on it early it seems, they guy is demonstrating a defect. First real vid and its about a broken one lol.


----------



## Coldfriction

That monitor is a cheap 1280x10124 monitor I paid $30 for that my wife uses as a second screen for her laptop. As far as the mess goes, I have seven some odd computers in my house and they're all networked. I don't mind wires all that much as long as it's clean.

I am able to reproduce a tiny bit of overshoot like that seen in CSGO in Dues Ex: Human Revolution. Again, it's so quick and whatnot that if you're focused on the game it might not be noticeable. It is an effect caused primarily by a small range of grayish/browns only. Not a deal breaker for me. I also tried DE:HR with Freesync and it does feel a touch snappier and smoother. The pixel response is pretty good in freesync mode without the strobing. I was kinda surprised it looked so good. I don't have many games that don't get 100+ fps with my Fury. I'm going to use some VSR and 4k to see how it goes. I did use CRU to set the freesync range to 60-144hz. The edge flicker is still there, but I really have to look for it to notice as my focus isn't on the edges of my screen while gaming. I played some Terraria as well as some ZSNES games and this monitor handles the 2D scrolling rather well. A good example is one of the death scythes in terraria that is bright blue and rotates when you use it. It is very close to CRT in appearance to me whereas it would be blurred on every other LCD I've had.


----------



## kd5151

What's up with this?


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> It's not full screen but looks better than prev images:
> 
> source: http://rhyshan.com/480


Looks like they're doing the strobing in a completely different way than all of the other monitors.
I believe the Benq (and ULMB and Lightboost) monitors all do top to bottom blanking per frame, so as the refresh rate is increased (frame time reduced), crosstalk increases as adjacent frames pixel data start to blend into each other (especially at the bottom) during strobe pulses.

Someone else said that setting response time to fastest at 60hz causing a double image ? This would seem to be double strobing but it's clearly not strobing the same way at 144hz like the Benq monitors do (only the Benq monitors can strobe at 144hz and crosstalk is atrocious without VT tweaks, which cannot be set at 144hz).


----------



## aliquis

Quote:


> What's up with this?


I have the same problem with my model. Basically when you enable freesync mode on the monitor 2 kinds of flicker appear, A blue one on the very edge of the side (i think its from the blue backlight led) that is only visible on black image and a white local flicker at the very bottom left corner that is only visible during desktop (it dissapears during fullscreen applications even when freesync is on).

As far as i am aware all models have these issues.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> I have the same problem with my model. Basically when you enable freesync mode on the monitor 2 kinds of flicker appear, A blue one on the very edge of the side (i think its from the blue backlight led) that is only visible on black image and a white local flicker at the very bottom left corner that is only visible during desktop (it dissapears during fullscreen applications even when freesync is on).
> 
> As far as i am aware all models have these issues.


I've heard this from several people now. Hopefully it can be resolved with a firmware / driver update. I just ordered this monitor with FreeSync being a deciding factor.


----------



## goldex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Looks like they're doing the strobing in a completely different way than all of the other monitors


Something I found with my Samsung JU7100 is when I used my camera to check on the PWM, I saw this kind of pattern (like a sine wave modulation, not your standard on / off PWM. I think most PWM implementation would be on and off, or some kind of modulated on/off. This is a test where I have a white vertical line on the screen, and I take a picture while moving the camera horizontally and (if I remember correctly) having the shutter speed at 1/25 of a second. For a more common PWM, i think you would just see several vertical white lines, where here you see some shades of gray in between.



Not really sure how they do strobing, but I guess my point is I would not be surprised if they have maybe attempted something different than most.


----------



## rews

Would the 24" version be a good monitor even if I don't have any interest in FreeSync? Currently using a BenQ XL2411Z and would like something with better colors and thinner AG-coating.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rews*
> 
> Would the 24" version be a good monitor even if I don't have any interest in FreeSync? Currently using a BenQ XL2411Z and would like something with better colors and thinner AG-coating.


It is starting to sound like the monitor is better off when not using FreeSync. There are a few issues that arise when FreeSync is enabled. Not to mention the FreeSync range.


----------



## goldex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rews*
> 
> Would the 24" version be a good monitor even if I don't have any interest in FreeSync? Currently using a BenQ XL2411Z and would like something with better colors and thinner AG-coating.


I had a XL2411Z as a second monitor for gaming (along my 40" 4K display), and sold it, one of the reasons (beside the eye strain), was looking for better colours and contrast. I am looking at the CFG70 and CF791 specifically for the picture quality and contrast (along with the higher refresh rate). I have a 980ti so FreeSync won't be of use for me, and not really sure when / if I will switch to AMD. Although I will be waiting some longer for the CF791 because its DPI will be likely similar to what I currently have and am used to (40" 4K).

I would not mind a GSync monitor, but currently the only similar choices are IPS (with glow that would bother me), and they are also demanding higher price.
Maybe by the time I decide to pull the trigger on the CF791, there will be announcements for a GSync variant, and may make me wait some longer, but my guess is I would not want to pay the extra price.

If I was not looking for a bigger screen and higher DPI, the 24" would be high on my list (though I may have waited a bit first to see what all the fuss is with the current issues).

That said, I don't know what the AG coating on these is like though.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldex*
> 
> I had a XL2411Z as a second monitor for gaming (along my 40" 4K display), and sold it, one of the reasons (beside the eye strain), was looking for better colours and contrast. I am looking at the CFG70 and CF791 specifically for the picture quality and contrast (along with the higher refresh rate). I have a 980ti so FreeSync won't be of use for me, and not really sure when / if I will switch to AMD. Although I will be waiting some longer for the CF791 because its DPI will be likely similar to what I currently have and am used to (40" 4K).
> 
> I would not mind a GSync monitor, but currently the only similar choices are IPS (with glow that would bother me), and they are also demanding higher price.
> Maybe by the time I decide to pull the trigger on the CF791, there will be announcements for a GSync variant, and may make me wait some longer, but my guess is I would not want to pay the extra price.
> 
> If I was not looking for a bigger screen and higher DPI, the 24" would be high on my list (though I may have waited a bit first to see what all the fuss is with the current issues).
> 
> That said, I don't know what the AG coating on these is like though.


You literally want to be ripped for a feature you won't be using when you enable the strobed backlight?


----------



## quovadis123

Just wish they could make a 40" 4k with the same colors as the samsungs.
I feel a 34" will end up being a 27" with black bars on the side for most of the stuff I watch.


----------



## goldex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> You literally want to be ripped for a feature you won't be using when you enable the strobed backlight?


I am sorry, but I do not fully understand what you are saying.

At first glance at your post I thought you were referring to the fact I will be paying for a FreeSync monitor but not going to use FreeSync.
But then you say "when you enable the strobed backlight".

Or maybe you were referring to the GSync future, and not being able to use when having strobing enabled ?
If yes, I guess you are right, but are not all the monitors like that, and you get to choose one or the other depending on the game / desire ? As I said, though, I am not so sure I'd be willing to pay the extra cost for GSync.

That said, what I am looking for, is VA contrast, higher DPI (similar to 27" 1440. or 40" 4K), decent response time, and higher refresh rate (does not have to be 144Hz).

That is why I thought the CF791 might be a good fit.

If you think I'd be getting ripped off that way, and there are better alternatives please let me know.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldex*
> 
> I am sorry, but I do not fully understand what you are saying.
> 
> At first glance at your post I thought you were referring to the fact I will be paying for a FreeSync monitor but not going to use FreeSync.
> But then you say "when you enable the strobed backlight".
> 
> Or maybe you were referring to the GSync future, and not being able to use when having strobing enabled ?
> If yes, I guess you are right, but are not all the monitors like that, and you get to choose one or the other depending on the game / desire ? As I said, though, I am not so sure I'd be willing to pay the extra cost for GSync.
> 
> Sorry if I am missing here something, maybe I don't get how all the futures works together, so maybe you can explain it to me in simpler words that a nooby like me can understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, what I am looking for, is VA contrast, higher DPI (similar to 27" 1440. or 40" 4K), decent response time, and higher refresh rate (does not have to be 144Hz).
> 
> That is why I thought the CF791 might be a good fit.
> 
> If you think I'd be getting ripped off that way, and there are better alternatives please let me know.


Well, you aren't paying surcharge for its FreeSync, thus using it for its strobe doesn't exact you more for it. And I do mean you will be using it just for strobe mode: previous strobe featured monitors had a heavy strobe phase cross-talk between the new and old frames. Basically, it looked wrong since it resembled a constantly frame tearing picture. Samsung seems to have fixed this for good, letting the strobe to take off on its own.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1605507/lightbox/post/25576787/id/2888377
http://www.overclock.net/t/1605507/lightbox/post/25644216/id/2905986
The focus might play a role, however the frame overlap seems absent which is the major news here, imo.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> This damaged box had me worried. It had a shipping label from Canada to California


Whoa whoa whoa.... You ordered it off Amazon.com and it came from Canada? To the US with free shipping?
But if I, a Canadian, order it off Amazon.com it comes from the US, with $150 shipping +$50 of import fees.

What even is life.
Why can't mine also come from within Canada so I don't have to pay $200 of shipping and importing, why does yours come from Canada when you're in the US and why is international shipping and importing free?

WHAT?!
That's comically stupid, it couldn't make less sense or be more backwards. It's not even listed on Amazon.ca yet it came from Canada via Amazon.









Anyways, mine should be here on the 15th. I feel like I'm one of the few running Nvidia getting this monitor.
Overdrive/blur is always the biggest problem for VA's and it looks like the purple artifacts is the issue with this one, it's my main worry besides obvious defects like dead pixels or bleed I main encounter.

For anyone in Canada, the only place that has this in stock is Best Buy, they have 5 left. B&H is the only place in the US that won't murder Canadians with shipping but still no stock.
Since it's a panel lottery may as well get it in your own country even if the price is ******ed, returns and exchanges are far faster.

If anyone has questions I'll provide as much as I can when it arrives, though it seems we know just about everything by now anyway.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Whoa whoa whoa.... You ordered it off Amazon.com and it came from Canada? To the US with free shipping?
> But if I, a Canadian, order it off Amazon.com it comes from the US, with $150 shipping +$50 of import fees.
> 
> What even is life.
> Why can't mine also come from within Canada so I don't have to pay $200 of shipping and importing, why does yours come from Canada when you're in the US and why is international shipping and importing free?
> 
> WHAT?!
> That's comically stupid, it couldn't make less sense or be more backwards. It's not even listed on Amazon.ca yet it came from Canada via Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, mine should be here on the 15th. I feel like I'm one of the few running Nvidia getting this monitor.
> Overdrive/blur is always the biggest problem for VA's and it looks like the purple artifacts is the issue with this one, it's my main worry besides obvious defects like dead pixels or bleed I main encounter.
> 
> For anyone in Canada, the only place that has this in stock is Best Buy, they have 5 left. B&H is the only place in the US that won't murder Canadians with shipping but still no stock.
> Since it's a panel lottery may as well get it in your own country even if the price is ******ed, returns and exchanges are far faster.
> 
> If anyone has questions I'll provide as much as I can when it arrives, though it seems we know just about everything by now anyway.


The monitor is available on Best Buy Canada's website? It most likely comes from the same supplier as Amazon


----------



## goldex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Well, you aren't paying surcharge for its FreeSync, thus using it for its strobe doesn't exact you more for it. And I do mean you will be using it just for strobe mode: previous strobe featured monitors had a heavy strobe phase cross-talk between the new and old frames. Basically, it looked wrong since it resembled a constantly frame tearing picture. Samsung seems to have fixed this for good, letting the strobe to take off on its own.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1605507/lightbox/post/25576787/id/2888377
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1605507/lightbox/post/25644216/id/2905986
> The focus might play a role, however the frame overlap seems absent which is the major news here, imo.


But, still not sure how am I getting ripped off ?

Only difference between me and others here is that I do not intend to use FreeSync (well you never know, maybe some day I'll switch to AMD if they have a good offering)
Are you saying these monitors are only worth the price if you intend to use FreeSync ?


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldex*
> 
> But, still not sure how am I getting ripped off ?
> 
> Only difference between me and others here is that I do not intend to use FreeSync (well you never know, maybe some day I'll switch to AMD if they have a good offering)
> Are you saying these monitors are only worth the price if you intend to use FreeSync ?


Not the case at all! It sounds like 3 problems arise when USING FreeSync.

1. Line of pixels flashing blue on right side of screen.
2. Flickering in lower left corner.
3. Strobing doesn't work.

Sounds like your better off not using FreeSync. Also sounds like FreeSync was an afterthought for Samsung when they made this monitor.


----------



## goldex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Anyways, mine should be here on the 15th. I feel like I'm one of the few running Nvidia getting this monitor.
> Overdrive/blur is always the biggest problem for VA's and it looks like the purple artifacts is the issue with this one, it's my main worry besides obvious defects like dead pixels or bleed I main encounter.
> 
> For anyone in Canada, the only place that has this in stock is Best Buy, they have 5 left. B&H is the only place in the US that won't murder Canadians with shipping but still no stock.
> Since it's a panel lottery may as well get it in your own country even if the price is ******ed, returns and exchanges are far faster.
> 
> If anyone has questions I'll provide as much as I can when it arrives, though it seems we know just about everything by now anyway.


I am from Canada too, and I also only have an Nvidia graphics card, so looking forward to your impressions.
Though, it is the CF791 I will be likely looking at.

I do live close to the border, so at least I have the option of having it delivered close to the border and picking it up myself. Obviously any warranty repairs will be a hassle though.

I got my current JU7100 that way too (they did not have the 40" version here in Canada), but got lucky it turned out fine (well so far, .. knocking on wood)


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> The monitor is available on Best Buy Canada's website? It most likely comes from the same supplier as Amazon


Yes, it's the only place in Canada that actually has them in stock, I've checked everywhere.
http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/samsung-samsung-24-1080p-hd-144hz-1ms-curved-va-quantum-dot-freesync-gaming-monitor-lc24fg70fqnxza-lc24fg70fqnxza/10488738.aspx

Mine shipped from Canada, Richmond BC.
The "free shipping" is really $150 shipping included in the price of the monitor. Ordering from the US for $350 + $150 shipping costs the same in the end.
B&H is truly the only way not to get ripped off, the only place with less than $100 shipping (it's $0), but again they don't have stock unfortunately and no ETA either.

At least if I have a defective C24FG70 with dead pixels or something, I can instantly buy another one from Best Buy, and when it arrives I can drive to my local Best Buy and return the defective one for a refund.
So there's that convenience at least, I'm basically paying a good bit extra for it.

Also... the C24FG70 is now no longer available directly from Amazon, and the price is now $400.
https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-24-Inch-Gaming-Monitor-C24FG70/dp/B01M1DEEYP/
???


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Yes, it's the only place in Canada that actually has them in stock, I've checked everywhere.
> http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/samsung-samsung-24-1080p-hd-144hz-1ms-curved-va-quantum-dot-freesync-gaming-monitor-lc24fg70fqnxza-lc24fg70fqnxza/10488738.aspx
> 
> Mine shipped from Canada, Richmond BC.
> The "free shipping" is really $150 shipping included in the price of the monitor. Ordering from the US for $350 + $150 shipping costs the same in the end.
> B&H is truly the only way not to get ripped off, the only place with less than $100 shipping (it's $0), but again they don't have stock unfortunately and no ETA either.
> 
> At least if I have a defective C24FG70 with dead pixels or something, I can instantly buy another one from Best Buy, and when it arrives I can drive to my local Best Buy and return the defective one for a refund.
> So there's that convenience at least, I'm basically paying a good bit extra for it.


Yes Best Buy next to Amazon would have the best return policy/process.

I should have my Samsung sample Monday. Would have arrived Friday if it wasn't for the holiday.


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Looks like they're doing the strobing in a completely different way than all of the other monitors.
> I believe the Benq (and ULMB and Lightboost) monitors all do top to bottom blanking per frame, so as the refresh rate is increased (frame time reduced), crosstalk increases as adjacent frames pixel data start to blend into each other (especially at the bottom) during strobe pulses.
> 
> Someone else said that setting response time to fastest at 60hz causing a double image ? This would seem to be double strobing but it's clearly not strobing the same way at 144hz like the Benq monitors do (only the Benq monitors can strobe at 144hz and crosstalk is atrocious without VT tweaks, which cannot be set at 144hz).


check out this amazon review. might have an answer for you.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I have played almost a complete 24 hours on this monitor and have to say that it is amazing. Even with the monitor being 1080p I enjoy all forms of content on this monitor. The colors are bright and deep while the blacks are very dark. This monitor does not get as dark as the Eizo FG2421, but definitely better than most monitors you can buy now.

The scanning blacklight feels better than the standard strobing other monitors use and of course the scanning backlight can be turned off. This monitor is flicker free at any brightness setting and will only "flicker" with strobing on. It strobes at 60hz, 100hz, 120hz, and 144hz. 60hz looks to be double strobed as it definitely has a double image effect when set at that refresh rate with strobing on. The blur with strobing on is minimal and has no crosstalk from I can see with the monitor set at 100hz+. I played a couple games of Overwatch and Counter Strike: Global Offensive and enjoyed every minute of it with strobing on. The image was still very bright with strobing on which is a change of pace for me.

Playing games on this monitor with no strobing was very pleasant. It looks great and feels great with the input lag feeling non-existent. The blur with strobing off looks to be the standard amount like others. This monitor supports freesync and it works as expected.

The OSD is very easy to navigate with the joystick on the back. The menu is very easy to navigate and not cluttered like other menus. The bottom of the monitor has 3 buttons that you can press to change to one of three presets you make.

The monitor has 2 hdmi ports, 1 fullsize display port, and a 3.5mm auxiliary out for sound which can be easily access on the back of itself. The stand takes up alot of room.

I bought this monitor originally because it had almost everything I wanted in a gaming monitor, fast VA, scanning backlight, and great colors. The only problem is that it is 1080p, but at 24 inches this is not a problem for me. I will be keeping this monitor until a 1440p version comes out with these exact abilities.

PROBLEMS: The first monitor I received had a small defect. It had 2 really small dark spots that wasn't dead pixels on it. I would have ignored this, but it was near the center of the screen. I will update this review further when I get the replacement in.


----------



## boredgunner

^ Thanks, that's good news about strobing (the refresh rate options at least). Not quite as flexible as Eizo Turbo240 though. No mention of inverse ghosting.


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ^ Thanks, that's good news about strobing (the refresh rate options at least). Not quite as flexible as Eizo Turbo240 though. No mention of inverse ghosting.


Low
Input Lag
Minimize input lag for fast reactions by reducing the video processing time.
―
It is recommended to set the refresh rate of the graphic card to any of 100 Hz, 120 Hz, and 144 Hz. With 60 Hz,
the function is unavailable.
―
This feature is not available if the scanning rate on the computer is different from the settings in the
Refresh
Rate

pulled from the manual also. someone posted it before i think.


----------



## Techbyte

I want to know how the motion blur is with Strobing Off. (FreeSync on)


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> I want to know how the motion blur is with Strobing Off. (FreeSync on)


Exactly the same as every other monitor with freesync or gsync.
Sample and hold motion blur is sample and hold motion blur, no matter what monitor you have if no scanning or strobed backlight is in use. This even applies to LCD's--the motion blur is a function of the refresh rate persistence. The refresh rate will change every frame with adaptive sync.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> check out this amazon review. might have an answer for you.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have played almost a complete 24 hours on this monitor and have to say that it is amazing. Even with the monitor being 1080p I enjoy all forms of content on this monitor. The colors are bright and deep while the blacks are very dark. This monitor does not get as dark as the Eizo FG2421, but definitely better than most monitors you can buy now.
> 
> The scanning blacklight feels better than the standard strobing other monitors use and of course the scanning backlight can be turned off. This monitor is flicker free at any brightness setting and will only "flicker" with strobing on. It strobes at 60hz, 100hz, 120hz, and 144hz. 60hz looks to be double strobed as it definitely has a double image effect when set at that refresh rate with strobing on. The blur with strobing on is minimal and has no crosstalk from I can see with the monitor set at 100hz+. I played a couple games of Overwatch and Counter Strike: Global Offensive and enjoyed every minute of it with strobing on. The image was still very bright with strobing on which is a change of pace for me.
> 
> Playing games on this monitor with no strobing was very pleasant. It looks great and feels great with the input lag feeling non-existent. The blur with strobing off looks to be the standard amount like others. This monitor supports freesync and it works as expected.
> 
> The OSD is very easy to navigate with the joystick on the back. The menu is very easy to navigate and not cluttered like other menus. The bottom of the monitor has 3 buttons that you can press to change to one of three presets you make.
> 
> The monitor has 2 hdmi ports, 1 fullsize display port, and a 3.5mm auxiliary out for sound which can be easily access on the back of itself. The stand takes up alot of room.
> 
> I bought this monitor originally because it had almost everything I wanted in a gaming monitor, fast VA, scanning backlight, and great colors. The only problem is that it is 1080p, but at 24 inches this is not a problem for me. I will be keeping this monitor until a 1440p version comes out with these exact abilities.
> 
> PROBLEMS: The first monitor I received had a small defect. It had 2 really small dark spots that wasn't dead pixels on it. I would have ignored this, but it was near the center of the screen. I will update this review further when I get the replacement in.


Wow...
I may actually place an order for this monitor.
From this description review, this monitor seems to function like the XL2720Z monitor, with the "Single Strobe" option set to off (double strobing lower than 100hz, single strobing at 100-144hz) but WITHOUT ALL THAT FREAKING CROSSTALK! XL2720Z with VT tweaks is decent but VT tweaks cause other issues.

The XL2735 functions like a 1440p version of the XL2720Z but with no option to force single strobe.

Having a preset pulse width but with NO crosstalk is worth the tradeoff.

Can you guys try something for me?

If you have time, can you set some custom refresh rates and see if it will single strobe in sync or if it will go "out of sync" (like the buggy XL2730Z trying to strobe at 100hz and failing to sync) or if it will double strobe.

Try:
1920x1080 @ 85hz (custom resolution; Vertical Total= 1124)
[email protected] 125hz (divides evenly for 500hz and 1000hz mouse polling, vertical total=1146) <--if this actually strobes without stuttering this will be nice.

For kicks, try [email protected]
Set response time to fastest
Check for double strobing or single strobing. 85hz will be very interesting.

Please let me know!


----------



## Techbyte

Anyone here order one directly from Samsung? You can get 10% off your first order.

Also, are you guys receiving a Watch Dogs 2 promo in the box?


----------



## sludgebelcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> Do you have this monitor ? Because i have one and i can tell you that the freesync settings are 90-144hz dp and 90-119hz hdmi.


A Korean person reviewed it: http://rhyshan.com/482
Navigate the review here: http://rhyshan.com/category/CounterStrike


----------



## Falkentyne

I'll hit the order button as soon as someone can test what I mentioned in my last post: Custom refresh rates, and where the single/double strobe cutoff point is: (assuming this monitor is capable of custom refresh rates). you have to use ToastyX CRU for it. We know it single strobes at 100hz and double strobes at 60hz but it's possible the cutoff is BELOW 100hz, so that has to be tested via custom refresh rates.

I know 60hz double strobes but 61hz uses a Horizontal total of 2080 (not 2200) and different porch and sync width values than 60hz, so it's possible it might single strobe, but you will have to test it:

interested in:
85hz single strobe test
61hz (if the monitor accepts without going out of range):
75hz,
125hz.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kurupt1

Anyone hook it up to a ps4


----------



## JackCY

What other ULMB monitors are there beside these new CFG70s?
The older ones have issues with some kind of crosstalk in ULMB mode?


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> What other scanning backlight monitors are there beside these new CFG70s?
> The older ones have issues with some kind of crosstalk in ULMB mode?


Yes, other ULMB/Lightboost/Motion Blur Reduction Mode ones are not exempt from strobe cross-talk like the Samsung Scanning Backlight. Only CF791 CFG70 comes with it, at this time.


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Yes, other ULMB/Lightboost/Motion Blur Reduction Mode ones are not exempt from strobe cross-talk like the Samsung Scanning Backlight. Only CF791 comes with it also, at this time.


Is the CF791 confirmed to have strobing?


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> Is the CF791 confirmed to have strobing?


Sorry for misleading you on both occasions: CF791 is not a scanning backlight type. It is '4ms'.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> Does the 34" model have a VESA mount? Going by videos it looks like it only has a proprietary stand.
> 
> No deal breaker for me but would have liked to mount it on the wall.


It also comes with VESA:


----------



## Fluffyman

Shame for no strobing but great about the VESA, I thought it has none. Hopefully it delivers with decent response times and no panel lottery.


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> What other ULMB monitors are there beside these new CFG70s?


ULMB is a part of G-Sync. Every G-Sync monitor has ULMB. CFG70 have not G-Sync module. CFG70 strobes when response time in OSD set to faster or fastest.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> The older ones have issues with some kind of crosstalk in ULMB mode?


No. There is crosstalk problem with monitors that have BenQ Blur Reduction mode at 144Hz. LightBoost, ULMB and other strobe techs from EIZO, LG is limited to 120Hz (can't work at 144Hz) and have no crosstalk problem.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> ULMB is a part of G-Sync. Every G-Sync monitor has ULMB. CFG70 have not G-Sync module. CFG70 strobes when response time in OSD set to faster or fastest.


Not every gsync monitor has ULMB.


----------



## Falkentyne

Still waiting for those tests, guys







Masterotaku said me buying this would be a downgrade so I need to know the single strobe cutoff point.

Please.

Remember:
Download toastyx custom resolution utility.
Test these detailed custom resolutions at fastest response time to enable strobing: (use LCD Automatic timings)

1) 1920x1080: 61hz (this is important because 60hz uses HT:2200 and porch 88,4 and sync 44,5 timings, while 61hz uses HT:2080 and porch 48,3 and sync 32,5)

2) 75hz

3) 85hz

4) 125hz.

Check for single or double strobing (testUFO, alien invasion fullscreen) or check for out of sync issues (horrible stuttering).


----------



## Techbyte

My C24FG70 should be here Tuesday, Wed at the latest. I can't wait to check it out. The things I am worried about:

Curve: I'm hoping I like the curve. I've never owned a Curved display before. I went with the Samsung UN55KS8000 55" Quantum Dot 4K over the UN55KS8500 for this very reason.

FreeSync: I'm not liking the FreeSync issues and it's poor FreeSync range. The range isn't as big of a deal to me, as it sounds like it can be adjusted down to 60hz. I'm confident my XFX RX 480 GTR Black Edition can push >60 FPS at 1080P in any game really. The flickering in the lower left corner and line of blue pixels issues "should" be addressable in a Firmware / Driver update. I'm pretty sure I've heard of other FreeSync monitors having these same issues that were fixed in a Radeon Software / Driver patch.

Motion Blur: I want to use FreeSync which will disable strobing. So i hope the motion blur isn't too bad. I'm sure it cant be any worse than the Asus MG248Q.

Quality Control: Just you're typical panel lottery, dead pixels, etc.

I'm kind of surprised to hear that some people have already received some of these with dead / stuck pixels. Samsung normally has great quality control. Also, with these being calibrated at the factory individually, one would think that they look over the display.

I really hope I don't end up having to return it. My backup FreeSync monitor that I would purchase is a tie between the Asus MG248Q and ViewSonic XG2401. The panel in the Samsung is going to make these look even worse! On the plus side, these have a range of 40-144hz.


----------



## Kurupt1

Any chance there is sale or price drop for the cfg70? I can use a %10 off on Samsung site


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> Any chance there is sale or price drop for the cfg70? I can use a %10 off on Samsung site


I just used the 10% and ordered it from Samsung. Watch Dogs 2 isn't even out yet and cost $59.99, which I planned on buying so that was nice. Probably as good as it gets. I don't foresee something this new going on sale anytime soon. Maybe Black Friday but I doubt it.

It comes to $332.31 after Tax and Free Shipping. I considered it about $275 after factoring in Watch Dogs 2.


----------



## vartaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> My C24FG70 should be here Tuesday, Wed at the latest. I can't wait to check it out. The things I am worried about:
> 
> Curve: I'm hoping I like the curve. I've never owned a Curved display before. I went with the Samsung UN55KS8000 55" Quantum Dot 4K over the UN55KS8500 for this very reason.
> 
> FreeSync: I'm not liking the FreeSync issues and it's poor FreeSync range. The range isn't as big of a deal to me, as it sounds like it can be adjusted down to 60hz. I'm confident my XFX RX 480 GTR Black Edition can push >60 FPS at 1080P in any game really. The flickering in the lower left corner and line of blue pixels issues "should" be addressable in a Firmware / Driver update. I'm pretty sure I've heard of other FreeSync monitors having these same issues that were fixed in a Radeon Software / Driver patch.
> 
> Motion Blur: I want to use FreeSync which will disable strobing. So i hope the motion blur isn't too bad. I'm sure it cant be any worse than the Asus MG248Q.
> 
> Quality Control: Just you're typical panel lottery, dead pixels, etc.
> 
> I'm kind of surprised to hear that some people have already received some of these with dead / stuck pixels. Samsung normally has great quality control. Also, with these being calibrated at the factory individually, one would think that they look over the display.
> 
> I really hope I don't end up having to return it. My backup FreeSync monitor that I would purchase is a tie between the Asus MG248Q and ViewSonic XG2401. The panel in the Samsung is going to make these look even worse! On the plus side, these have a range of 40-144hz.


I had the same thought as you. The curve is nice. I dont see any motion blur. The freesync issues however are pretty bad. It seems that there are both the range and the blue pixel line flickering. And some bsckground lightning flickering up and down in strength.. Mine had no pixel errors. I had the mg248q and it sucked. Heavy scan lines when freesync is on.. Do you think the freesync issues could be fixed with firmware.? My monitor did not come with the calibration scheme?


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> It comes to $332.31 after Tax and Free Shipping. I considered it about $275 after factoring in Watch Dogs 2.


$502,65 in Germany and no Watch Dogs 2, getting kinda jealous


----------



## vartaz

Could someone who has good english write to Samsung for new firmware to fix the freesync problems and the arena lightning problem?


----------



## kd5151

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824022485&ignorebbr=1&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Monitors+-+LCD+Flat+Panel-_-N82E16824022485&gclid=CjwKEAiAu6DBBRDDr6-e_6698E0SJACvuxnyYjtTSDUSQH9kZjihkU2p7vuYoDyFgsqURjY4pObQ6xoCBsrw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

In stock at Newegg.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vartaz*
> 
> I had the same thought as you. The curve is nice. I dont see any motion blur. The freesync issues however are pretty bad. It seems that there are both the range and the blue pixel line flickering. And some bsckground lightning flickering up and down in strength.. Mine had no pixel errors. I had the mg248q and it sucked. Heavy scan lines when freesync is on.. Do you think the freesync issues could be fixed with firmware.? My monitor did not come with the calibration scheme?


Can you elaborate on the background lightning flickering up and down in strength?

As for FreeSync issues being fixed with firmware, yes I do. The fact that they only happen when FreeSync is active shows that it isn't just the panel that is bad. Also, I am pretty sure the AOC 24" FreeSync monitor had the same exact blue pixel line issue that was resolved later. I know one of the FreeSync monitors did anyways.


----------



## JackCY

So since curved displays are getting more common, how many games, engines, applications are there that can actually properly render 3D content for curved displays? How many of these are able to use NV parallel multi projection?
You know, so that the 3D content that is normally rendered on a flat surface for a flat panel, would be rendered on a curved surface for a curved panel so everything is where it's supposed to be and the curved panel is not deforming the render.
I can't say I've seen a single 3D anything that would have an option to define display curvature.
Maybe someone has a ReShade pixel shader hack for it?


----------



## vartaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> Can you elaborate on the background lightning flickering up and down in strength?
> 
> As for FreeSync issues being fixed with firmware, yes I do. The fact that they only happen when FreeSync is active shows that it isn't just the panel that is bad. Also, I am pretty sure the AOC 24" FreeSync monitor had the same exact blue pixel line issue that was resolved later. I know one of the FreeSync monitors did anyways.


Yes i can. When altering freesync range and running something in low fps/Hz range ex. 65hz, and dark picture, there is some flickering / going up and down in strength from the back light.. I will make a video. I saw it in amd windmlll


----------



## vartaz

This review said that the Cfg70 has Built in speakers?
http://nerdtechy.com/samsung-cfg70-series-review


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vartaz*
> 
> This review said that the Cfg70 has Built in speakers?
> http://nerdtechy.com/samsung-cfg70-series-review


It's not a review. Some paid and useless writing with many mistakes like: At the moment, the Samsung CFG70 Series is one of the highest performing gaming displays on the market. It boasts a lightening quick refresh rate, and FreeSync technology that can reduce your lag to under 1ms.
FreeSync doesn't reduce lag and this monitor has 7-8ms of input lag. gg.


----------



## Coldfriction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Still waiting for those tests, guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masterotaku said me buying this would be a downgrade so I need to know the single strobe cutoff point.
> 
> Please.
> 
> Remember:
> Download toastyx custom resolution utility.
> Test these detailed custom resolutions at fastest response time to enable strobing: (use LCD Automatic timings)
> 
> 1) 1920x1080: 61hz (this is important because 60hz uses HT:2200 and porch 88,4 and sync 44,5 timings, while 61hz uses HT:2080 and porch 48,3 and sync 32,5)
> 
> 2) 75hz
> 
> 3) 85hz
> 
> 4) 125hz.
> 
> Check for single or double strobing (testUFO, alien invasion fullscreen) or check for out of sync issues (horrible stuttering).


I did all of these and ran the UFO Test and honestly I can't see anything that changes fundamentally between any of them besides the smoothness that comes with increasing hz. The CRU didn't allow me to use 125hz for some reason; the monitor comes with both 119hz and 120hz modes and they look essentially identical. The double image thing I saw with the first monitor I received isn't present any more at 60hz; this could be something to do with the swap from an HDMI cable to DP. As a note, I am having issues getting freesync to work in nearly any game I try. I've set the range from 48-144 using CRU and no warnings or anything show up. I tested in using AMD's windmill demo and can confirm to have it working there, but everywhere else I'm not so sure. That little blue flickering on the last column of pixels right doesn't just show on black pixes, it's there all the time with freesync enabled, which curiously has been useful to me to be sure that freesync is on and working (or not working really). I can vouch that the purple overshoot is much worse in Deus Ex:HR at 60hz than at 144hz.

My current position is that I'm going to leave the monitor in 144hz mode with strobing all the time. It'll free up one of the presets I intended to use for freesync for something else. If anyone has any suggestions on freesync, I'm all ears. I kinda want freesync working all the time just for the sake of knowing what the difference really is, especially for emulation. With a fury and this monitor being 1080p, I don't think I'm going to have framerates below 60 for some time. I've tried forcing low framerates using VSR, and I see tearing with freesync enabled everywhere.


----------



## Falkentyne

Coldfriction:

Are you saying that you had strobing *ENABLED* at 60hz and it was actually strobing without creating a double image?
Because two people said it was doing a clear double strobe at 60hz but not at 100hz.

There is a massive difference between a double strobe (less motion blur than strobing off but the image looks worse as you see two distinct image frames) vs a single strobe.

This is huge for me to know because I run both emulators that are locked to 60 FPS as well as 60hz locked games.
And I don't want to toss $300 dollars on a monitor and then have to return it.

I need other people to test this and confirm.

Remember: response time MUST be set to fastest (this enables strobing).

If 85hz and 75hz look as smooth as 100hz then the monitor is still single strobing at the lower refresh rates.

I do appreciate it very much..

In case anyone else wants to test this and confirm, these are the resolutions to test:

[email protected]: Porch (88,4), Sync width (44,5), HT: 2200, VT 1125.
[email protected]: Porch (48,3), Sync width (32,5), HT: 2080, VT 1112
[email protected]: Porch (48,3), Sync (32,5), (HT / VT: 2080 / 1119)
[email protected]: Porch (48,3), Sync (32,5), (HT / VT: 2080 / 1124)

Very surprised 125hz doesn't work (VT is 1146 for 125hz): even the super old Asus VG248QE accepted this.


----------



## Coldfriction

The problem here is that I can change the resolutions and whatnot in CRU and change them in the device settings for windows, but the monitor still only has 60, 100, 120, and 144 hz modes. I would say that I'm seeing the double image when I set both the monitor settings in windows and the display to 60, but I couldn't when I had the monitor set at 144hz and the windows settings to 60, 61, 75, 85, etc. The UFO Test registers what I set in the Windows Monitor Settings, not the refresh chosen on the OSD of the monitor. I imagine your first suspicion is that windows and the monitor are then out of sync, in which case you want me to look for stuttering and whatnot, I didn't notice any right off the bat. Can't you do frame doubling in the emulators to match a 120hz monitor? Unfortunately I don't have an excessive amount of time and am very busy through the week so I've just been trying to find my set it and forget it default for the monitor.


----------



## Falkentyne

Coldfriction: I'm a little bit confused, and I apologize.

Can you explain what you mean by "the monitor settings set to 144hz" and the "Windows settings set to 61/75/85", etc?
Are you saying they are separate? Because you aren't supposed to set refresh rates through the monitor itself.

The refresh rate can't be set through the monitor. It can only be set in windows. I believe only Gsync monitors allow something like "165hz" to be set through the monitor but then it also has to be set in windows too.

Is the monitor reporting a completely different refresh rate than what you are setting in windows? I guess my question is poor since I don't own the screen.

Example: If you set 61hz refresh rate in windows (or 85hz), and set the monitor response time to 'fastest', the monitor reports that it's running at 144hz?

But If windows is set to 61hz for example, and you enable strobing, TestUFO shows "61hz" and the image is completely smooth without a double image? (with response time set to fastest?)
But if you set the response time to a lower setting, the image is blurry (as expected?)

What I mean by out of sync is, if you set windows to 61hz (or 75hz or 85hz) and "enable strobing", if TestUFO reports 61hz, 75hz, etc and the image is glass smooth, and there is no stuttering, then it means it's in sync. This is a *GOOD* thing. But if it's "double image" or it's "stuttering" every frame or skipping one frame each second or half second or more, then the strobe is out of phase with the refresh rate (This is actually worse than double strobing. The Benq XL2730Z does this if you set the refresh rate to 100hz and enable blur reduction--it strobes at 8.3ms (120hz) timings, causing extreme stuttering).

if I'm understanding what you just said, you're saying that "Strobing" works if windows is set to 61hz and monitor response time is set to fastest, so TestUFO reports 61 fps, glass smooth, motion blur (strobing) is enabled, and it looks awesome(?), BUT if you set windows to 60hz, then you get a double image even though it's just a 1 hz difference?

If what you're saying is true, I may order this monitor first thing Monday Morning....


----------



## Coldfriction

I'm just as confused as you are and am uncertain as to what exactly is happening. I am accustomed to changing the refresh rate in Windows, and not the monitor, but this monitor does have 60, 100, 120, and 144 options under refresh rate and nothing else. Even when I set the refresh rate to something different in windows, those are the only options. The monitor doesn't have a little box with text or anything that pops up like you'd expect on other monitors when you change the settings in windows. I looked at it all again for you changing the settings in the monitor to each of 60, 100, 120, and 144, and using CRU to give me a 65hz option (61 hz eventually averages down in the UFO test to 60 and I wanted to be sure it wasn't reverting to 60 or something). All I can really say is that (60,60) looks different than (60,144), with the former showing as a double image and the latter not being clear. Evenly matched (100,100), (120,120), (144,144) provide a clear image with only a hint of any ghosting. (60,60) provides a double image effect, anything mismatched (<144,144) is not a clear image like I expect you desire. I believe what you're looking for won't be obtainable using CRU and will require some other hack, potentially of the monitors firmware. I hope that clarifies the issue for you.


----------



## Falkentyne

Yes it does. Thank you.
It sounds like the monitor's "refresh rate" is simply the strobe timing length named the wrong way. 144hz sounds like a 6.9ms strobe pulse, while 60hz sounds like a 16.7ms/2 (8.3ms/double) pulse width.

So going from (desktop refresh rate, monitor internal setting):

if I'm guessing right, then (60,60) should look the same as 60/120 then, if the first is the desktop refresh rate and the second is the monitor internal setting (strobe timing?)
And I'm guessing that your description of "not as clear as you'd like" is more like looking like a combination of a normal strobe plus HALF of a double strobe...is this accurate?

So basically, 85/100 should look ALMOST as clean as 100,100, just slightly less so.
and 75/100 should look a little less clean.

Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Coldfriction

I set the monitor via the OSD to 100hz as you suggested and tried 95, 85, and 75 hz in Windows Setup and checked using UFO Test. 95 was about as clear as 100, but stuttered. 85 and 75 hz did not seem stutter but were not clear. Odd result imo.


----------



## Techbyte

I still had someone from AMD that is pretty high up in the sent folder of my email. (Long Story) I emailed him and explained the FreeSync issues with the C24FG70 in detail and asked if he could please forward it to the proper department. He responded and said that he would forward it and bring it to the attention of the proper department. He also mentioned how they were excited for the new Samsung monitors and assured me that it would be looked into.

Hopefully they work with Samsung on a fix if it cant be fully addressed with driver / software. (Monitor driver / firmware)


----------



## Falkentyne

Yeah sounds like it's doing a partial long+short strobe then Or maybe it's between frames?

You can make the Benq Z series monitors do something similar by making the firmware think the refresh rate is different than what its supposed to be. Like if you change the Vertical Total (VT) for 100hz to match what 144hz is supposed to be (VT 1133 -->VT 1098), the OSD will report 144hz, and the strobe will look very blurry, UNTIL YOU CHANGE THE STROBE PHASE (timing) past 042 in the service menu.

Well I know it doesn't have crosstalk but now I'm not sure if I should order this monitor or not.

the stuttering at 95hz is understandable. The monitor probably can't identify 95hz at all so it does a strobe on pure 100hz timings so the strobe ends at the wrong time, causing a stutter. At the other refresh rates (85hz, 75hz) it's more of an "Out of phase, but in sync" type of thing, or possibly a long+Short strobe. But again if there is NO crosstalk, it's strobing differently to begin with....


----------



## Coldfriction

If they set the far right column to always be black while freesync is on with this monitor, that would be good enough for me.

In other news, I have one partially stuck pixel about an inch and a half from the top of my screen in the middle. It's caused me to double check for others and it's the only one and doesn't bother me as it's dark. Shows up most prominently on a green background.

I've also decided to leave my desktop in 120hz for compatibility with a number of games that are set to run at 60 hz. This has prevented some stuttering effects in the likes of Terraria. I played some Diablo 3 though and kinda wish freesync were working correctly there as it's not a smooth experience. I'm not sure why freesync isn't behaving correctly.


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824022485&ignorebbr=1&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Monitors+-+LCD+Flat+Panel-_-N82E16824022485&gclid=CjwKEAiAu6DBBRDDr6-e_6698E0SJACvuxnyYjtTSDUSQH9kZjihkU2p7vuYoDyFgsqURjY4pObQ6xoCBsrw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> In stock at Newegg.


Is it showing 4ms response time for everyone else? What is that about? Is the "fastest" setting the 1ms response time? I'm sooo confused now ?


----------



## MZ93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> Is it showing 4ms response time for everyone else? What is that about? Is the "fastest" setting the 1ms response time? I'm sooo confused now ?


The images and specifications of the monitor looks different, probably it was listed with an incorrect product name ..


----------



## MZ93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> Is it showing 4ms response time for everyone else? What is that about? Is the "fastest" setting the 1ms response time? I'm sooo confused now ?


The images and specifications of the monitor looks different, probably it was listed with an incorrect product name ..


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> Is it showing 4ms response time for everyone else? What is that about? Is the "fastest" setting the 1ms response time? I'm sooo confused now ?


This monitor has VA LCD panel which have 4ms response time. It's ok.
Advertised by Samsung is 1ms is MPRT (Motion Picture Response Time). Monitors response time isn't equal MPRT. 1ms MPRT achieved only by strobing mode when monitor's OSD option "Response time" is set to "Fastest". If you set "Response time" to "Standard" you will get "4ms response time". There are no any global standards how these response tests are done.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> Is it showing 4ms response time for everyone else? What is that about? Is the "fastest" setting the 1ms response time? I'm sooo confused now ?


Response time (as given by the manufacturers) is a useless metric so you should just forget about it altogether. You would never feel the difference between 1 or 4ms anyway.


----------



## Kurupt1

Thanks guys. Looks like I'll be buying this, I'm guessing hooking it up to ps4 will also be fine


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Response time (as given by the manufacturers) is a useless metric so you should just forget about it altogether. You would never feel the difference between 1 or 4ms anyway.


It's not something you "feel" it's something you see = Pixel transition or Frame transition in the case of this Samsung, and of course you can see the difference.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Response time (as given by the manufacturers) is a useless metric so you should just forget about it altogether. You would never feel the difference between 1 or 4ms anyway.


Right. 24 fps is visual limit, geriatrically speaking.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Right. 24 fps is visual limit, geriatrically speaking.


Lol.


----------



## aliquis

I want to further test the ulmb mode of this display, does anyone know a game that has a lot of small text (preferable in different colours and different background colours) and where you are free to move the camera/view (so that the text changes its position on the screen) around?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> I want to further test the ulmb mode of this display, does anyone know a game that has a lot of small text (preferable in different colours and different background colours) and where you are free to move the camera/view (and the text with it) around?


realMyst: Masterpiece Edition maybe but that game runs poorly on all systems. The Worry of Newport Mod for Crysis although the colors in the environment don't change much.


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MZ93*
> 
> The images and specifications of the monitor looks different, probably it was listed with an incorrect product name ..


Images are wrong. I don't see any mistakes in specs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> I want to further test the ulmb mode of this display, does anyone know a game that has a lot of small text (preferable in different colours and different background colours) and where you are free to move the camera/view (so that the text changes its position on the screen) around?


"Name the streets"
http://testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=toronto-map.png&pps=3840&pursuit=0&height=-1


----------



## Falkentyne

Set the desktop refresh rate to 60hz and the "monitor" refresh (set in the OSD) to "120" and look at testUFO then compare with both the monitor and desktop set to (60,60) and see if there is a difference (response time set to fastest for strobing)


----------



## Falkentyne

oops


----------



## aliquis

That doesn't work, i can't set a different refresh rate in windows/the nvidia driver than in the monitor osd. When i change one the other changes too.

Besides i want to test the different buffer methods and fps variations too which i can't in a browser.


----------



## Coldfriction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> That doesn't work, i can't set a different refresh rate in windows/the nvidia driver than in the monitor osd. When i change one the other changes too.


Not my experience with my AMD card. I think AMD and Samsung aren't on the same page with this monitor. GSYNC may just be worth a bit extra to have a flawless experience.


----------



## MZ93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> Images are wrong. I don't see any mistakes in specs.
> "Name the streets"
> http://testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=toronto-map.png&pps=3840&pursuit=0&height=-1


Specs are wrong, C24FG70 doesn't have1 D-Sub and 1 HDMI, it do have 2 HDMI and 1 DisplayPort.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> It's not something you "feel" it's something you see = Pixel transition or Frame transition in the case of this Samsung, and of course you can see the difference.


lol wut?

I have no idea why I'm discussing this, but anyway.

1ms monitor as per the manufacturer:

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_mg248q.htm










Do you see that the monitor is a 1ms unit? No?

My point stands. Whatever the manufacturer claims as the "response time" is a USELESS metric because there is a gazillion different response times depending on the color of origin and the color of destination. So, a GtG measure is absolutely useless because it gives us absolutely no useful information at all. It tells us about ONE response time when you have billions.

Even more so, a monitor could have 6ms and be terrific for 144hz, so long as all the transitions stayed under tha threshold.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Right. 24 fps is visual limit, geriatrically speaking.


Right. Understanding peoples arguments is terribly hard, methinks


----------



## Falkentyne

Masterotaku and I are still arguing about this.

What happens if you set the desktop refresh rate to 60hz (desktop) but set the monitor to 120hz (OSD?), e.g. (60,120)?
Is it still double strobing like (60,60?)
Technically it "should" be if (60,60) is actually a double strobe, and (60,144) isn't smooth at all....

He's telling me not to buy it....


----------



## aliquis

What happens when you set the desktop refresh rate to 60hz is that the monitor automatically switches to 60hz too (at least with an nvidia graphics card) and when you turn the monitor to 120hz in the osd the desktop switches automatically to 120hz.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> What happens when you set the desktop refresh rate to 60hz is that the monitor automatically switches to 60hz too (at least with an nvidia graphics card) and when you turn the monitor to 120hz in the osd the desktop switches automatically to 120hz.


Yeah. That isn't happening on an AMD video card apparently. According to coldfriction, the monitor is accepting sync values independently of the refresh rate itself, which is causing the strobe to go out of phase.

It's double strobing when it's set to 60,60 right?

I explained to masterotaku (he's the first one who found this--give him credit for it), back on the Benq Z series monitors, if you tricked the monitor OSD to believe it was at a different refresh rate than it was supposed to be at, IF the monitor didn't revert the PWM back to the 60hz values (which it did at Vertical Total 1350/1500/1502, etc, but at normal refresh rates that were established, like 60hz-128hz; 50hz is an exception due to not having any single strobe setting for it to begin with!), then the monitor would seem to strobe "out of phase" with the refresh rate, not stuttering, but looking sort of like the Eizo Foris FG2421, seeming to do a long and a short strobe in the same frame. Using stuff like VT 1350/VT 1354 (100hz) and VT 1497-Vt 1502 (100hz, 120hz, 125hz, 85hz, etc) would cause the monitor to revert to the 60hz strobe pulse widths, 0.167ms per persistence point, but remaining in sync. But this only happened IF the "VT" you set was unknown to the monitor and not belonging to a different refresh rate, so it reverted back to the 60hz values.

So, dealing with the Z series blur reduction (NOT XL2730Z) here:
For example, 50hz (which is lacking any strobe data at all), if using a VT 1350 tweak, would revert to 60hz values and strobe BUT the strobe would be OUT OF SYNC (blurry) until the strobe PHASE were set to 018 or higher. Note the difference from 50hz to 60hz is 16.67%...sort of almost matches up.

More proof is using a vertical total designed for 144hz at 100hz instead:--> VT 1098. In this case, VT 1098 belongs to 144hz so the monitor doesn't "revert" to 60hz values anymore, as VT 1098 is known.

Set VT 1098 at 100hz, monitor reports the refresh rate as 144hz, and the strobe is OUT OF SYNC again (blurry) like its doing a long+short pulse. ALL THE WAY UP TO STROBE PHASE =042, when suddenly it becomes perfectly in sync and glass smooth again.

What's the difference from 100hz to 144hz? 44%. And .....042 is VERY close to 44....almost like lines right up.

Now back to the Samsung:

So on an *AMD* card, using 85hz (custom DESKTOP refresh rate) with 100hz (monitor setting) causing a slightly blurry image (like the out of phase strobe) while 100,100 is glass smooth.

Why this isn't possible on an Nvidia card is anyone's guess.

Yo...aliquis

do me a favor

please?

Create a CUSTOM 85hz refresh rate in ToastyX CRU (NOT in the NVCP).
Default VT should be 1124 for 85hz.

Save and restart the driver.
Enable strobing at 85hz.

What does the monitor report?

And is the strobe "smooth" or does it look like it's doing a long+short strobe (slightly blurry)?


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> lol wut?
> 
> I have no idea why I'm discussing this, but anyway.


Yeah, that is what I recon, too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> 1ms monitor as per the manufacturer:
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_mg248q.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see that the monitor is a 1ms unit? No?


You know... you really got me there for a moment, until you quoted a TN.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> My point stands. Whatever the manufacturer claims as the "response time" is a USELESS metric because there is a gazillion different response times depending on the color of origin and the color of destination. So, a GtG measure is absolutely useless because it gives us absolutely no useful information at all. It tells us about ONE response time when you have billions.
> 
> Even more so, a monitor could have 6ms and be terrific for 144hz, so long as all the transitions stayed under tha threshold.
> Right. Understanding peoples arguments is terribly hard, methinks


*laughs in 24 fps*


----------



## Techbyte

New review up from "Tom's Guide". Seems pretty bland like the last, but actually sounds like they had one on hand.

http://www.tomsguide.com/us/samsung-cfg70,review-4030.html


----------



## bastian

My CFG70 sample has arrived. Testing soon.


----------



## vartaz

Please test if it has build in speakers. And for blue line with freesync on.


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> New review up from "Tom's Guide". Seems pretty bland like the last, but actually sounds like they had one on hand.
> 
> http://www.tomsguide.com/us/samsung-cfg70,review-4030.html


Amazing find! Going to read right away!


----------



## Techbyte

I received a response from my AMD higher up. He forwarded my email to the proper outlet, and they just responded. Here is a screen shot from my email.



I brought the following issues to his attention:

Line of blue pixels on far right side of display when FreeSync is active.
Flickering in lower left corner in desktop when FreeSync is active.
FreeSync range verification, showing as 90-144hz in Radeon Software / Settings.


----------



## Coldfriction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> I received a response from my AMD higher up. He forwarded my email to the proper outlet, and they just responded. Here is a screen shot from my email.
> 
> 
> 
> I brought the following issues to his attention:
> 
> Line of blue pixels on far right side of display when FreeSync is active.
> Flickering in lower left corner in desktop when FreeSync is active.
> FreeSync range verification, showing as 90-144hz in Radeon Software / Settings.


Thanks. I'm seriously wondering if I would be better served with another monitor without any freesync issues. The quick response rate on this monitor would be great without strobing using freesync except that purple overshoot is somewhat bothersome. Wish I had more experience with nicer monitors to know what my options really are. I'm looking forward to hearing from others on this one.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> lol wut?
> 
> I have no idea why I'm discussing this, but anyway.
> 
> 1ms monitor as per the manufacturer:
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_mg248q.htm
> 
> Do you see that the monitor is a 1ms unit? No?
> 
> My point stands. Whatever the manufacturer claims as the "response time" is a USELESS metric because there is a gazillion different response times depending on the color of origin and the color of destination. So, a GtG measure is absolutely useless because it gives us absolutely no useful information at all. It tells us about ONE response time when you have billions.
> 
> Even more so, a monitor could have 6ms and be terrific for 144hz, so long as all the transitions stayed under tha threshold.
> Right. Understanding peoples arguments is terribly hard, methinks


Read what i said again. Then talk to me about understanding. You even quoted me, and somehow missed the point until oddly your second to last sentence when you somehow should have figured out what i meant in the first place and then realized the entire first part of your response was irrelevant to anything i ever replied too and unnecessary. I knew about the fallacy of manufacturer quoted response times 13 years ago. The point is you said "feel" and it has nothing to do with that.


----------



## kyuuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> Thanks. I'm seriously wondering if I would be better served with another monitor without any freesync issues. The quick response rate on this monitor would be great without strobing using freesync except that purple overshoot is somewhat bothersome. Wish I had more experience with nicer monitors to know what my options really are. I'm looking forward to hearing from others on this one.


In what games do you see the purple overshoot and how bad is it.
Can you make a video from your purple overshoot. And have you tired to edit RGB color or contrast brightness from the monitor to fix the purple overshoot.
Is the purple overshoot a AMD driver bug? Aliquis have no purple overshoot he has NVIDIA and Coldfriction and Paul have AMD and purple overshoot.

Have ordered me one and like to know more about purple overshoot.


----------



## Coldfriction

The purple overshoot is really a minor issue, but it's the kind of thing where once you've been looking for it in every game you notice it more than you'd like. The most bothered I've been by it is in Deus Ex:HR. It's much more noticable with freesync on in standard refresh mode than it is at say 120-144hz with fastest refresh enabled. This monitor is meant for the strobing I believe and seems to do it really well. I'm starting to feel like maybe I prefer the smoothness of freesync. I don't think the options out there are that great at the price point of this monitor though. This is probably the best to be had under $400. What I do wonder about is whether I should have gone with 1440p for all the times I'm not gaming and doing things like web development or photo editing. I would love a really solid comparison with the MG279Q. I didn't get that monitor due to the quality issues that everyone has with it.


----------



## kyuuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> The purple overshoot is really a minor issue, but it's the kind of thing where once you've been looking for it in every game you notice it more than you'd like. The most bothered I've been by it is in Deus Ex:HR. It's much more noticable with freesync on in standard refresh mode than it is at say 120-144hz with fastest refresh enabled. This monitor is meant for the strobing I believe and seems to do it really well. I'm starting to feel like maybe I prefer the smoothness of freesync. I don't think the options out there are that great at the price point of this monitor though. This is probably the best to be had under $400. What I do wonder about is whether I should have gone with 1440p for all the times I'm not gaming and doing things like web development or photo editing. I would love a really solid comparison with the MG279Q. I didn't get that monitor due to the quality issues that everyone has with it.


I dont like the 1440p panel all have to much ips glow, best is for me a va panel and think no better va panel is out with good response time.
And 1080p is ok can connect my ps4 pro with it. Hope not all c24fg70 models have the purple overshoot. Or that just AMD cards have it that it is a driver bug.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> Thanks. I'm seriously wondering if I would be better served with another monitor without any freesync issues. The quick response rate on this monitor would be great without strobing using freesync except that purple overshoot is somewhat bothersome. Wish I had more experience with nicer monitors to know what my options really are. I'm looking forward to hearing from others on this one.


I have been thinking the same thing. Even since I have ordered the C24FG70, I have been looking into FreeSync monitors non-stop. The more I looked at them though, the more I realized that the CFG70 was my best option panel wise. Every other FreeSync monitor that is in the price range that I'm looking to spend ($300ish) is using a TN panel. IPS FreeSync monitors (well, 100+Hz) are all $500+. Not only is that more than I want to spend, then I get to play the panel lottery game trying to minimize BLB and such. Not that that isn't the case regardless, but IPS glow / BLB can vary significantly from panel to panel.

I prefer a VA panel, FreeSync, high refresh rate. Options are obviously very slim.


----------



## Keltur

I've got a GTX 780 and _certainly_ have the purple overshoot as well (in Black Mesa and Garry's Mod, both Source games). I also occasionally see some kind of orange under- or overshoot in some places. Both types are noticeable enough for an untrained eye like mine to spot with ease, and they appear to occur just about anywhere black transitions to another dark color. It's unfortunate, as I only seem to see the issue occurring in dark scenes, areas I hoped would display extremely well on this VA monitor.

Even still, I really like this monitor and don't quite think the issue is severe (or at least not prevalent) enough to part with it. I'd been using a CCFL-backlit 60hz 900p TN monitor for many years previously... so just about everything about the C24FG70 is really impressive to me (the resolution, refresh rate, colors, static contrast, black levels, etc.). Of course, that may also warrant taking anything I say with a huge grain of salt, because I'm possibly easily impressed.

(I've made no adjustments to the monitor other than lowering brightness.)


----------



## Hunched

Posting this from my C24FG70.
No dead pixels, dark spots, backlight bleed, or anything bad enough to warrant a return that I've noticed thankfully.

I've not touched a thing and went to some webpages and scrolled through them, and where BenQ's VA's turned into disaster of blur this handles it easily.

I'm going to go play games now, I've been waiting since August for this upgrade.


----------



## kyuuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Posting this from my C24FG70.
> No dead pixels, dark spots, backlight bleed, or anything bad enough to warrant a return that I've noticed thankfully.
> 
> I've not touched a thing and went to some webpages and scrolled through them, and where BenQ's VA's turned into disaster of blur this handles it easily.
> 
> I'm going to go play games now, I've been waiting since August for this upgrade.


Say how the purple overshoot is by you thx.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyuuki*
> 
> Say how the purple overshoot is by you thx.


Alright. I'll start up some CSGO for an hour and see what I notice


----------



## kd5151




----------



## Techbyte

When I order stuff that I'm not all that worried about getting right away, it comes a day early. When I order something I really want and can't wait to get, it comes a day late. My C24FG70 was scheduled for delivery on Tuesday (tomorrow) and just changed to Wednesday. I'll plan on Thursday then. lol


----------



## bastian

Okay, I have had a few hours now with the CFG70 and here are my impressions when compared to my Foris FG2421:

My previous try at the Lenovo Y27G, also a 144Hz VA panel saw it no match to the 120Hz Foris FG2421. The CFG70 is the closest VA panel to get close to the Foris FG2421.

If you want the deepest blacks, the Foris FG2421 is still the best. Where the CFG70 advances is in colors with its QD display and it being somewhat faster/responsive.

Picture comparisons:



Foris FG2421 ghost test.



CFG70 ghost test.

Not the greatest capture for ghosting, but you should see that the Foris FG2421 has more of a trail behind it. Both the CFG70 and Foris FG2421 feature strobing to enhance the speed. The CFG70 implementation is superior.



CFG70.



Foris FG2421.



Lenovo Y27G vs Foris FG2421. Avoid the Lenovo at all cost, clearly.

Some more observations about settings in the menu for the CFG70. When you enabled Faster/Fastest you lose all control of brightness/backlight. I don't like this at all. Faster/Fastest enabled strobing, which by nature will limit your max brightness. The same happens with the Foris FG2421, but you can still lower the brightness more if you wish on the Foris. Not sure what Samsung was thinking here. There is also no dynamic contrast setting on the Samsung, which is surprising.

So to sum up (CFG70 vs Foris FG2421):

CFG70 Pros:

Colors
Response time
Better strobe implementation
The curve (subjective, but I like it)
144Hz
Freesync (if you are an AMD user)

CFG70 Cons:

No brightness/backlight adjustment with strobe on
Cannot use FreeSync with strobe on
Not as deep blacks
No dynamic contrast setting
No USB

My sample had no clouding issues or dead/stuck pixels. I have not decided yet if I will be keeping it. I really love my Foris FG2421 for its rich deep blacks and it has become kind of a rare display now.


----------



## boredgunner

Wow, no brightness control with strobing enabled? That makes no sense to me. I bet it'd be too bright for me.

I wish my FG2421 wasn't defective. Didn't bother trying out another, just got refunded.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Wow, no brightness control with strobing enabled? That makes no sense to me. I bet it'd be too bright for me.
> 
> I wish my FG2421 wasn't defective. Didn't bother trying out another, just got refunded.


It is a bizarre choice and for people who like to tweak their display - I could see it being a big turn off.

What was wrong with your FG2421? Mine is perfect.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> It is a bizarre choice and for people who like to tweak their display - I could see it being a big turn off.
> 
> What was wrong with your FG2421? Mine is perfect.


Backlight bleed that made its blacks worse than my Acer Predator XB270HU. Really alarming stuff.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Okay, I have had a few hours now with the CFG70 and here are my impressions when compared to my Foris FG2421:
> 
> My previous try at the Lenovo Y27G, also a 144Hz VA panel saw it no match to the 120Hz Foris FG2421. The CFG70 is the closest VA panel to get close to the Foris FG2421.
> 
> If you want the deepest blacks, the Foris FG2421 is still the best. Where the CFG70 advances is in colors with its QD display and it being somewhat faster/responsive.
> 
> Picture comparisons:
> 
> 
> 
> CFG70 left. Foris FG2421 right.
> 
> 
> 
> Foris FG2421 ghost test.
> 
> 
> 
> CFG70 ghost test.
> 
> Not the greatest capture for ghosting, but you should see that the Foris FG2421 has more of a trail behind it. Both the CFG70 and Foris FG2421 feature strobing to enhance the speed. The CFG70 implementation is superior.
> 
> 
> 
> CFG70.
> 
> 
> 
> Foris FG2421.
> 
> 
> 
> Lenovo Y27G vs Foris FG2421. Avoid the Lenovo at all cost, clearly.
> 
> Some more observations about settings in the menu for the CFG70. When you enabled Faster/Fastest you lose all control of brightness/backlight. I don't like this at all. Faster/Fastest enabled strobing, which by nature will limit your max brightness. The same happens with the Foris FG2421, but you can still lower the brightness more if you wish on the Foris. Not sure what Samsung was thinking here.
> 
> So to sum up (CFG70 vs Foris FG2421):
> 
> CFG70 Pros:
> 
> Colors
> Response time
> Better strobe implementation
> The curve (subjective, but I like it)
> 144Hz
> Freesync (if you are an AMD user)
> 
> CFG70 Cons:
> 
> No brightness/backlight adjustment with strobe on
> Not as deep blacks
> 
> My sample had no clouding issues or dead/stuck pixels. I have not decided yet if I will be keeping it. I really love my Foris FG2421 for its rich deep blacks and it has become kind of a rare display now.


I sent you a Pm about the strobe settings; please check it if you have time








I almost blew $400 on this monitor but I'm still not certain if you can get a smooth image under 100hz at all with strobing.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Wow, no brightness control with strobing enabled? That makes no sense to me. I bet it'd be too bright for me.
> 
> I wish my FG2421 wasn't defective. Didn't bother trying out another, just got refunded.


Should've bought one off i88bastar, he was selling 3 but I ended up buying all 3 of them LOL.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Should've bought one off i88bastar, he was selling 3 but I ended up buying all 3 of them LOL.


What are people paying nowadays for the Foris?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyuuki*
> 
> Say how the purple overshoot is by you thx.


I can confirm no matter what settings are chosen there is purple artifacting, can seem more blue in other games such as Metro Last Light in areas.
This motion artifacting is not great, but show me a VA panel that doesn't have overdrive issues and I'll give you a medal.
Hell, it's difficult enough to find TN or IPS displays without issue because of manufacturer incompetence like BenQ. BenQ ruins overdrive on their TN's and VA's.

So instead of having all the clarity where blacks are turn into a smeared oil painting, there will be a purple-ish tint at times with certain shades, but the clarity is still there.

You can enjoy this from most VA's:




Better not move or the universe fades into blackness...

I feel like the purple motion tint is the lesser of two evils, it's clearly superior if you're looking to maintain clarity during motion, as you can see stars outright disappear on other VA's.
The purple could arguably be more distracting though depending on the user, it's the only thing that feels far off from perfection about this monitor.
I still couldn't recommend any other 144hz+ VA, every other option is worse by a fairly large margin.

If Samsung fixes this purple issue on C24FG70's and I'm stuck with mine though, I'll be pissed and demanding a firmware update or a replacement or something to solve it for myself.
I'll be curious to see what people are saying about this monitor for the next year, if the problem remains or disappears.

Part of me thinks this is the best Samsung could do and this was the compromise they had to make, the other part wonders if they just failed to do their job properly.
They pulled off the strobing really well though, they seem to really know what they are doing.
I would find it hard to believe this went unnoticed, they must be aware this purple issue exists, they would have probably avoided it if they could.

Time to use this till OLED.


----------



## Hunched

I could take pictures or videos, but nobody has asked and others have done it and I'm lazy and all I have is a crappy cellphone camera.
So I don't think I'll bother.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I could take pictures or videos, but nobody has asked and others have done it and I'm lazy and all I have is a crappy cellphone camera.
> So I don't think I'll bother.


Definitely would like a video of the purple overshooting, preferably in different games/situations.


----------



## Hunched

Despite this, it's still less annoying than any other VA I've used.

This house area is probably worst case scenario, it hates the shade combinations of the roof and isn't too happy with the walls either but they're a lot better.

Lets keep in mind if you were playing any game with a decent amount of black depth like Metro Last Light, a BenQ VA would turn it into a black oil painting devoid of detail during movement in the darker areas.
Or you could play games on a BenQ TN, and have distracting inverse ghosting on everything that moves.

Everything kind of sucks, to the point this is actually not one of the worst offenders.
It's so near perfect at everything else it does, this is the only problem and it could be worse.

Lenovo, Acer, BenQ, etc 144hz+ VA are all downgrades.
*Especially because of Samsung's strobing which gives us the best motion clarity on any VA that exists.*


----------



## Malorne

That looks kinda bad, although i understand it's a cherry-picked scenario with specific colors etc. Im crossing my fingers for the 27" version hoping it won't have similar issues.. (i mean atleast on paper the panel seems to be ok according to the tft central review right?)


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malorne*
> 
> That looks kinda bad, although i understand it's a cherry-picked scenario with specific colors etc. Im crossing my fingers for the 27" version hoping it won't have similar issues.. (i mean atleast on paper the panel seems to be ok according to the tft central review right?)


I don't see a TFT Central review for any of these new Samsung monitors?

Hoping the 27" version doesn't have the issue is hoping Samsung had no idea this problem exists on the 24" version, recently realized it and fixed it.
Their engineers implemented this new strobing to perfection, greatly improve the VA weakness of dark content, and calibrated my monitor damn well.
There's no way their eyes didn't see this, not when they're so good at seeing everything else.

Maybe I'm wrong, unless we hear from an engineer who knows, which won't happen.
If they didn't notice this, their engineers are simultaneously great and terrible their job.


----------



## Malorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I don't see a TFT Central review for any of these new Samsung monitors?
> 
> Hoping the 27" version doesn't have the issue is hoping Samsung had no idea this problem exists on the 24" version, recently realized it and fixed it.
> Their engineers implemented this new strobing to perfection, greatly improve the VA weakness of dark content, and calibrated my monitor damn well.
> There's no way their eyes didn't see this, not when they're so good at seeing everything else.


This Acer is using the same Samsung VA panel the C27FG70 is gonna be using minus the Quantum Dot http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_z271.htm

Atleast on paper it appears to be free of overshooting visual artifacts


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malorne*
> 
> This Acer is using the same Samsung VA panel the C27FG70 is gonna be using minus the Quantum Dot http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_z271.htm
> 
> Atleast on paper it appears to be free of overshooting visual artifacts


Does that review test anywhere besides the car/ufo test? Because the C24FG70 excels there as well.
Those don't test the shades which it has issues with.


----------



## Malorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Does that review test anywhere besides the car/ufo test? Because the C24FG70 excels there as well.
> Those don't test the shades which it has issues with.


Im basing my assumptions on this 

i mean that 255-150 10.9 pixel transition seems reasonable, i dont think it would cause such a big problem on image quality


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> New review up from "Tom's Guide". Seems pretty bland like the last, but actually sounds like they had one on hand.
> 
> http://www.tomsguide.com/us/samsung-cfg70,review-4030.html


Input lag measured: "I didn't feel any lag while furiously clicking out a bunch of attacks and movements"
Response time: "The CFG70 is one of the few monitors I've used that lets you amp up the response time (you have a choice of Normal, Faster and Fastest). However, I struggled to notice a difference when flipping through the three settings while playing Battlefield 1, mostly because Samsung's monitor was very responsive out of the box."
No word about strobing tech and not even one any real photo. I'm sure the reviewer had no personal experience with this monitor. What a joke instead review.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malorne*
> 
> Im basing my assumptions on this


I'd expect the C24FG70 to score just as well if tested like that.

I expect the C27FG70 to be as close to identical to the C24FG70 as one could get, but a bit bigger.


----------



## GHADthc

Anybody know if Samsung intend to make any Ultra-wide G-SYNC capable monitors with this new strobing/blur reduction tech? It looks really nice, but I just bought a GTX 1080, and now I am in the market for a replacement monitor to replace this crappy 60Hz 1080p TN I have atm, and I want to match my new rig with an exceptional monitor.


----------



## xg4m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHADthc*
> 
> Anybody know if Samsung intend to make any Ultra-wide G-SYNC capable monitors with this new strobing/blur reduction tech? It looks really nice, but I just bought a GTX 1080, and now I am in the market for a replacement monitor to replace this crappy 60Hz 1080p TN I have atm, and I want to match my new rig with an exceptional monitor.


They said for sometime in 2017. They didn't specify which models they're going to remake with G-Sync, only few G-Sync variants will come in 2017.
Knowing them it will be around Q3 or Q4.

Btw i saw CF791 and new Acer's Predator with tobii eye this weekend almost side by side and Samsung had a noticeably better picture. It could be calibration, but still, CF791 looked amazing in real life ^^

Too bad they didn't have the C24FG70 variant there, only C27FG70 and CF791. There were i think 64 C27FG70's for BF1 game and seeing so many of them at once with BF running on them was a gorgeous view.

Edit: For anyone wondering were was that, it was in Croatia at Reboot gaming show. More or less Samsung and LG were the main sponsors of monitors for tournaments.


----------



## Lass3

1080p is breathtaking


----------



## Nestala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> 1080p is breathtaking


The human eye can't see above 1080p anyway.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nestala*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> 1080p is breathtaking
> 
> 
> 
> The human eye can't see above 1080p anyway.
Click to expand...

1080p30 is the sweet spot.


----------



## bastian

So because of Samsung's stupid decision to limit brightness/backlight with strobe on, the only way I can get closer to the black level I have on my Foris FG2421, I cannot use the strobe feature - even though I would like to as it works really well.

This might be a deal breaker for me. As again with my Foris FG2421 I can run with strobe on and still modify my brightness/backlight.

The crazy thing is, if Samsung would give you control I can get close to the blacks on my Foris FG2421.

I need to test the CFG70 vs Foris FG2421 with just the standard response time setting (no strobe). I am curious if the CFG70 is still faster in response without the strobe compared to the Foris FG2421.


----------



## Falkentyne

bastian, did you run those tests in the PM I wrote?


----------



## bastian

Not yet - honestly I am still getting a feel for it with my own tests. What you want is very very specific stuff lol.

Is there anyone interested in buying a perfect EIZO Foris FG2421? Let me know by PM.


----------



## Kris194

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Okay, I have had a few hours now with the CFG70 and here are my impressions when compared to my Foris FG2421:
> 
> My previous try at the Lenovo Y27G, also a 144Hz VA panel saw it no match to the 120Hz Foris FG2421. The CFG70 is the closest VA panel to get close to the Foris FG2421.
> 
> If you want the deepest blacks, the Foris FG2421 is still the best. Where the CFG70 advances is in colors with its QD display and it being somewhat faster/responsive.
> 
> Picture comparisons:
> 
> 
> 
> CFG70 left. Foris FG2421 right.
> 
> 
> 
> Foris FG2421 ghost test.
> 
> 
> 
> CFG70 ghost test.
> 
> Not the greatest capture for ghosting, but you should see that the Foris FG2421 has more of a trail behind it. Both the CFG70 and Foris FG2421 feature strobing to enhance the speed. The CFG70 implementation is superior.
> 
> 
> 
> CFG70.
> 
> 
> 
> Foris FG2421.
> 
> 
> 
> Lenovo Y27G vs Foris FG2421. Avoid the Lenovo at all cost, clearly.
> 
> Some more observations about settings in the menu for the CFG70. When you enabled Faster/Fastest you lose all control of brightness/backlight. I don't like this at all. Faster/Fastest enabled strobing, which by nature will limit your max brightness. The same happens with the Foris FG2421, but you can still lower the brightness more if you wish on the Foris. Not sure what Samsung was thinking here. There is also no dynamic contrast setting on the Samsung, which is surprising.
> 
> So to sum up (CFG70 vs Foris FG2421):
> 
> CFG70 Pros:
> 
> Colors
> Response time
> Better strobe implementation
> The curve (subjective, but I like it)
> 144Hz
> Freesync (if you are an AMD user)
> 
> CFG70 Cons:
> 
> No brightness/backlight adjustment with strobe on
> Not as deep blacks
> No dynamic contrast setting
> No USB
> 
> My sample had no clouding issues or dead/stuck pixels. I have not decided yet if I will be keeping it. I really love my Foris FG2421 for its rich deep blacks and it has become kind of a rare display now.


Blacks on CFG70 looks more like a blacks on a great TN display, as great as TN can be ofc. It seems to confirm what I think about gaming displays. Most if not all manufacturers take the worst displays that passed quality control and they make gaming monitors of them.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kris194*
> 
> Blacks on CFG70 looks more like a blacks on a great TN display, as great as TN can be ofc. It seems to confirm what I think about gaming displays. Most if not all manufacturers take the worst displays that passed quality control and they make gaming monitors of them.


Yes, the blacks are closer to a higher end TN display. But everything else in terms of colors/viewing angle isn't.

If I had not used a EIZO Foris FG2421 and had the experience with its superior blacks, I would think the CFG70 is amazing. So I think most people will like the CFG70 since they don't have that comparison in real life.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Yes, the blacks are closer to a higher end TN display. But everything else in terms of colors/viewing angle isn't.
> 
> If I had not used a EIZO Foris FG2421 and had the experience with its superior blacks, I would think the CFG70 is amazing. So I think most people will like the CFG70 since they don't have that comparison in real life.


Same. I used to think TN blacks were good since they were at least glow free but the Eizo makes my Dells black look obviously grey now lol. I see the FG2421 floating around on ebay for around 250 give or take. I bought my first one for 220 but thats definitely the low low side price.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malorne*
> 
> Im basing my assumptions on this
> 
> i mean that 255-150 10.9 pixel transition seems reasonable, i dont think it would cause such a big problem on image quality


It wouldn't. Here is their full test of the Acer Z271's overshoot:



It would not cause such artifacts.

Lots of VA monitors and TVs have no overshoot issues. See the FG2421 as well:



It's harder to find a VA monitor without motion artifacts at all. Such motion artifacts in VA monitors are normally caused by slow response times, not overshoot.


----------



## sludgebelcher

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite this, it's still less annoying than any other VA I've used.
> 
> This house area is probably worst case scenario, it hates the shade combinations of the roof and isn't too happy with the walls either but they're a lot better.
> 
> Lets keep in mind if you were playing any game with a decent amount of black depth like Metro Last Light, a BenQ VA would turn it into a black oil painting devoid of detail during movement in the darker areas.
> Or you could play games on a BenQ TN, and have distracting inverse ghosting on everything that moves.
> 
> Everything kind of sucks, to the point this is actually not one of the worst offenders.
> It's so near perfect at everything else it does, this is the only problem and it could be worse.
> 
> Lenovo, Acer, BenQ, etc 144hz+ VA are all downgrades.
> *Especially because of Samsung's strobing which gives us the best motion clarity on any VA that exists.*





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4ever1der*
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5d1ygp/are_there_any_downsides_in_gaming_with_a_curved/da1958q
> 
> Curved will distort the image geometrically which can be weird at first, but you'll either like it or not. I actually just ordered the c24fg70 and returned it because without strobing enabled the response time was unacceptable. It had purple overshoot on everything when I panned the camera and strobing is bad for your eyes. I went back to only using IPS and TN gaming panels as they have much better response times realistically despite the contrast ratio limitations.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It wouldn't. Here is their full test of the Acer Z271's overshoot:
> 
> 
> 
> It would not cause such artifacts.
> 
> Lots of VA monitors and TVs have no overshoot issues. See the FG2421 as well:
> 
> 
> 
> It's harder to find a VA monitor without motion artifacts at all. Such motion artifacts in VA monitors are normally caused by slow response times, not overshoot.


That perfect overshoot chart is exactly why so many people were willing to play the panel lottery for the FG2421. If you got a good one, it was the best thing since sliced bread was invented.

Since pictures speak more words than charts, here is a PICTURE Of the FG2421's overdrive artifacts.


----------



## Dhalmel

So just a heads up for those who want the Watch Dogs 2 game and plan to purchase from Samsung direct.

There seems to be a bug with the promo and the game won't be added to the cart with some of the qualifying items.

You're going have to call Samsung after the order to get them to send a code to you.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4ever1der*
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5d1ygp/are_there_any_downsides_in_gaming_with_a_curved/da1958q
> 
> I actually just ordered the c24fg70 and returned it because without strobing enabled the response time was unacceptable.


Well, I just tested the CFG70 with strobe disabled and compared it to the Foris FG2421 with Turbo also off. And the CFG70 is showing less ghosting.


----------



## Kris194

It seems that many if not all Samung 2016 (curved?) monitors may have problem with backlight bleed


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2016/test-samsung-c27f591fdu-teil2.html#Bildqualitaet


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2016/test-samsung-c27f396fhu-teil2.html#Bildqualitaet

My eyes are bleeding when I look at it. Not to mention that I wanted to buy VA panel soon and replace my TN monitor for VA blacks and contrast but now, there is nothing interesting on the market for me, again. I've hidden images in spoiler tag due to their large size. As soon as I look on the backlight of these 2016 Samsung monitors they look like a very cheap IPS panel. If my old, 8-years old monitor (226BW) would have problems like that I would propably throw it through the window. Backlight in most nowadays monitors is a pure joke.


----------



## kd5151

Yikes!


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kris194*
> 
> It seems that many if not all Samung 2016 (curved?) monitors may have problem with backlight bleed
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2016/test-samsung-c27f591fdu-teil2.html#Bildqualitaet
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2016/test-samsung-c27f396fhu-teil2.html#Bildqualitaet
> 
> My eyes are bleeding when I look at it. Not to mention that I wanted to buy VA panel soon and replace my TN monitor for VA blacks and contrast but now, there is nothing interesting on the market for me, again. I've hidden images in spoiler tag due to their large size. As soon as I look on the backlight of these 2016 Samsung monitors they look like a very cheap IPS panel. If my old, 8-years old monitor (226BW) would have problems like that I would propably throw it through the window. Backlight in most nowadays monitors is a pure joke.


The same thing happened when the Foris FG2421 came out. The truth is backlight bleed can affect any model/brand.

It should be noted those examples you posted were not of the CFG70.

As you will see in my photos a few pages back, the CFG70 I have does not have backlight issues, nor does my Foris FG2421. However, the Lenovo Y27G I tried had bad backlight bleed.

If you want a perfect Foris FG2421, I might be selling mine!


----------



## Kris194

You're right, they're not. If it comes to the FG2421, thanks for the offer but I will stay with my current monitor and will wait for the better ones(OLED?).


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kris194*
> 
> Blacks on CFG70 looks more like a blacks on a great TN display, as great as TN can be ofc. It seems to confirm what I think about gaming displays. Most if not all manufacturers take the worst displays that passed quality control and they make gaming monitors of them.


So what monitor are all the good quality 24" 144hz VA Samsung panels going into?

Now replying to the below quote... quoting is behaving weird:
The strobing does nothing to the purple artifacting, it's equally as bad on Standard, Faster, Fastest.
Every C24FG70 has this, there's at least 5 other people in this thread that have said theirs have it.

Anyone who can't see it should probably just get a 60hz monitor since they probably aren't capable of seeing the difference, or make an actually proper video showing how theirs really doesn't have it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sludgebelcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *4ever1der*
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5d1ygp/are_there_any_downsides_in_gaming_with_a_curved/da1958q
> 
> Curved will distort the image geometrically which can be weird at first, but you'll either like it or not. I actually just ordered the c24fg70 and returned it because without strobing enabled the response time was unacceptable. It had purple overshoot on everything when I panned the camera and strobing is bad for your eyes. I went back to only using IPS and TN gaming panels as they have much better response times realistically despite the contrast ratio limitations.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hunched

I could make a video showing how it purple artifacts on both strobe settings but it would look terrible in the recording because of strobing.
I adjusted every single setting in the OSD on the fly while panning around, nothing helps or worsens this issue, by any noticeable amount anyway.


----------



## bastian

Can someone tell me what I need to do to replicate this purple issue people are talking about? I haven't seen it with mine....


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Can someone tell me what I need to do to replicate this purple issue people are talking about? I haven't seen it with mine....


Do you have CSGO? Go to where I made my video, Lake House.

I never see the purple artifacting during browsing, and in Dishonored 1 it's barely anywhere at least in the area I was in.
I can still point out at least somewhere it's happening anywhere at any time in every game I've played so far, really have to look for it sometimes though as it could be a the edge of a pipe with a reflection that's just right.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Do you have CSGO? Go to where I made my video, Lake House.
> 
> I never see the purple artifacting during browsing, and in Dishonored 1 it's barely anywhere at least in the area I was in.
> I can still point out at least somewhere it's happening anywhere at any time in every game I've played so far.


Ah, I don't play CSGO, but I have it. I've played so far Infinite Warfare and Skyrim Special Edition and not seen any issues.

What do you have your Black Equilizer set to? A lower number I have seen can show artifacts, I have mine at 15.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Ah, I don't play CSGO, but I have it. I've played so far Infinite Warfare and Skyrim Special Edition and not seen any issues.
> 
> What do you have your Black Equilizer set to? A lower number I have seen can show artifacts, I have mine at 15.


I've tested it at every setting, moving as I increased and decreased it.
I have it at 13 for regular use, since anymore gives black crush.

@Coldfriction Mentioned they have the issue too, and have been a great source of information here. Don't think they posted a video though.

You mentioned Skyrim, it's possible Riverwood could be an absolute nightmare scenario depending on time of day, how all the wooden structure's are colored.

Since you have CSGO, I'd go start a game offline with no bots at Lake and go to the house and see for yourself. You can see it in the trees too as they match the wood floor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> I am able to reproduce a tiny bit of overshoot like that seen in CSGO in Dues Ex: Human Revolution. Again, it's so quick and whatnot that if you're focused on the game it might not be noticeable. It is an effect caused primarily by a small range of grayish/browns only. Not a deal breaker for me. I also tried DE:HR with Freesync and it does feel a touch snappier and smoother. The pixel response is pretty good in freesync mode without the strobing. I was kinda surprised it looked so good.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> I played Doom mostly to see if I could spot the purplish haze that I know how to find in CSGO, I couldn't find it anywhere in Doom, or anywhere in Overwatch for that matter either.
> 
> I did find a place that almost replicates the purple haze in Bioshock Infinite, but it never really went purple, just slightly different and very hard to see. If I didn't know what I was looking for I would not know what it was or why.


----------



## ToTheSun!

It's very disheartening to learn this overshoot problem is not isolated to a few units and might just be a "feature".


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> It's very disheartening to learn this overshoot problem is not isolated to a few units and might just be a "feature".


I have yet to see multiple reports with video and/or images. People should be showing this, along with what OSD settings they are using and what video card they are using. I haven't seen it with my sample.

I have only seen one issue so far that is confirmed with this monitor and that is FreeSync On and strobe on and the blue line flicker, which might be able to be resolved by AMD in a driver.

Also, the CFG70 doesn't appear to have speakers, but it appears you can hook up your headphones to the monitor and get audio that way.


----------



## Kris194

bastian, are you able to take the picture of CFG70 without strobing feature and compare it to the FG2421? I'm asking becase you said that with strobing off you're able to get closer to FG2421 blacks and I would like to see how close


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kris194*
> 
> bastian, are you able to take the picture of CFG70 without strobing and compare it to the FG2421? I'm asking becase you said that with strobing off you're able to get closer to FG2421 blacks and I would like to see how close


Yes, this is something I want to capture, since my original photos were with strobe on.

I am so annoyed at Samsung for limiting brightness/backlight with strobe. This is a gaming monitor, so locking people out of things will not go over well.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> I have yet to see multiple reports with video and/or images. People should be showing this, along with what OSD settings they are using and what video card they are using. I haven't seen it with my sample.
> 
> I have only seen one issue so far that is confirmed with this monitor and that is FreeSync On and strobe on and the blue line flicker, which might be able to be resolved by AMD in a driver.
> 
> Also, the CFG70 doesn't appear to have speakers, but it appears you can hook up your headphones to the monitor and get audio that way.


I have seen multiple reports and videos in this very thread, I've actually read every post in this topic so far.
I've tested mine in the Lake house with the OSD open, and I changed every single setting in the OSD while moving my mouse.

I use Nvidia, Coldfriction has AMD.

The only people "who don't have it" also happen to be the only ones who haven't tested for it.
There was like one guy who posted one of the lowest quality videos and didn't even test in the right area, that's the extent of people proving they don't have the issue.

Someone also found Battlefield videos from a foreign reviewer which seems to have purple tint in them with a side by side comparison of another monitor which did not.
Everyone here who has properly looked for the purple tint during motion, have discovered they have it.

Try this, you said you have CSGO it would take a minute to get there and start looking around.




I'm convinced every monitor has it until somebody posts a video doing this without the purple, and I'll want to know that persons every setting for their OSD to try and fix it myself.


----------



## bastian

I am not saying the issue is not legitimate by those reporting it, but we need to be careful in generalizing an issue as being widespread. I will certainly be on the look out for it now that I have heard about it.

The same thing happened when the Foris FG2421 came out and people were reporting about its issues, which sadly became more of what people talked about, yet there were people who had no issues.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> I am not saying the issue is not legitimate by those reporting it, but we need to be careful in generalizing an issue as being widespread. I will certainly be on the look out for it now that I have heard about it.


Coldfriction said themselves there are games they didn't even notice it or barely could notice it, just because people aren't seeing it everywhere all the time doesn't mean it's not happening to their monitor as well.

Once a single person shows they don't have the issue by testing where everybody else who has tested is having issues, then I'll believe it might not be widespread.
Nobody has done this yet.... because they all find out they have the issue as well.

I expect you to find the same thing when you get around to it.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Coldfriction said themselves there are games they didn't even notice it or barely could notice it, just because people aren't seeing it everywhere all the time doesn't mean it's not happening to their monitor as well.
> 
> Once a single person shows they don't have the issue by testing where everybody else who has tested is having issues, then I'll believe it might not be widespread.
> Nobody has done this yet.... because they all find out they have the issue as well.


I will load up that particular game to see if I can replicate. Since I am not familar with the game at all can you tell me the level and/or how I load it up that particular area?


----------



## boredgunner

TFTCentral doesn't have one to review. Not sure if PCMonitors does (calling on @PCM2). Let's hope Prad gets one.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> I will load up that particular game to see if I can replicate. Since I am not familar with the game at all can you tell me the level and/or how I load it up that particular area?


You click "Play" at the top left and choose "Offline with bots" and find the map called "Lake"
You can select to play with 0 bots so just do that.
Then go to the lakehouse bottom floor and that's where my video takes place.

I can also spot the purple on some trees and rocks at times on that map.
Unsurprisingly, since the wall and roof of the house is stone and wood.
It's the dull greys and browns mixed together that seem to bring out the worst of this monitor.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> I am not saying the issue is not legitimate by those reporting it, but we need to be careful in generalizing an issue as being widespread. I will certainly be on the look out for it now that I have heard about it.
> 
> The same thing happened when the Foris FG2421 came out and people were reporting about its issues, which sadly became more of what people talked about, yet there were people who had no issues.


From a strobing only standpoint, would you rate this monitors 144hz strobing better than the FG2421s 120hz strobing? If so, how much better would you say? I use my FG2421 purely in Turbo240 mode.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> I have yet to see multiple reports with video and/or images. People should be showing this, along with what OSD settings they are using and what video card they are using. I haven't seen it with my sample.
> 
> I have only seen one issue so far that is confirmed with this monitor and that is FreeSync On and strobe on and the blue line flicker, which might be able to be resolved by AMD in a driver.
> 
> Also, the CFG70 doesn't appear to have speakers, but it appears you can hook up your headphones to the monitor and get audio that way.


To be fair we have two different reports from two different users:











They both show exactly the same effect...


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> To be fair we have two different reports from two different users:
> They both show exactly the same effect...


And we have the words of a few others, who seem very accurate in their descriptions to what I'm experiencing.
Coldfriction, having issues with CSGO and Deus Ex but almost none with BioShock Infinite or DOOM makes sense considering two are dark and the others are bright, Infinite near cartoon-like. Not all games will have these specific shade combinations everywhere.

I expect Assassin's Creed Syndicate with its setting of London could be quite bad, drab stone and wood color combinations as far as the eye can see.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> From a strobing only standpoint, would you rate this monitors 144hz strobing better than the FG2421s 120hz strobing? If so, how much better would you say? I use my FG2421 purely in Turbo240 mode.


The CFG70 has the better strobing. With the Foris FG2421, in certain desktop situations you could pick up the strobe pulse effect sometimes. So what people would do is only turn the strobe on in gaming. If you go to http://makemkv.com/ you will see the pulse in the green header on the top of the page. Doesn't happen when you turn off the Foris FG2421 strobe. And with the CFG70 and strobe on, it doesn't show. I recorded some movie playback too with both monitors strobe on, and the pulse is picked up by the camera with the Foris, but not with the Samsung. But the problem is Samsung won't let you adjust the brightness/backlight with it on. Big no-no, IMHO.


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> TFTCentral doesn't have one to review. Not sure if PCMonitors does (calling on @PCM2). Let's hope Prad gets one.


Yes hopefully.

The only review out is on tomsguide which isn't much to go by but maybe we'll see a better review from tomshardware.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*


Also, the descriptions and comments of that uploader all add up with my experience.
"Haven't been able to lessen this purple motion artifact by tweaking the settings (tried all response time and input lag settings and refresh rates)."
"This area in CS:Source was the worst one where it showed the most, but there were also many situations where i could not see it.﻿"
"I've tried everything but could not get rid of this problem."

All true.
"I ended up returning the monitor but if it wasn't for that issue I had I would have kept it







I liked everything else about it.﻿"
I'd do the same thing... if there was anything better to replace this with.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> To be fair we have two different reports from two different users:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They both show exactly the same effect...


This is what I wanted to see. Yes, and to be fair at least in the video examples it is the same game. That is interesting. I will try it tonight and see if I encounter the same thing.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> The CFG70 has the better strobing. With the Foris FG2421, in certain desktop situations you could pick up the strobe pulse effect sometimes. So what people would do is only turn the strobe on in gaming. If you go to http://makemkv.com/ you will see the pulse in the green header on the top of the page. Doesn't happen when you turn off the Foris FG2421 strobe. And with the CFG70 and strobe on, it doesn't show. I recorded some movie playback too with both monitors strobe on, and the pulse is picked up by the camera with the Foris, but not with the Samsung. But the problem is Samsung won't let you adjust the brightness/backlight with it on. Big no-no, IMHO.


Why would you adjust it? You say it works.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Also, the descriptions and comments of that uploader all add up with my experience.
> "Haven't been able to lessen this purple motion artifact by tweaking the settings (tried all response time and input lag settings and refresh rates)."
> "This area in CS:Source was the worst one where it showed the most, but there were also many situations where i could not see it.﻿"
> "I've tried everything but could not get rid of this problem."
> 
> All true.
> "I ended up returning the monitor but if it wasn't for that issue I had I would have kept it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked everything else about it.﻿"
> I'd do the same thing... if there was anything better to replace this with.


If you are going to complain about ghosting, what in the world is the scanning backlight for?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> If you are going to complain about ghosting, what in the world is the scanning backlight for?


?
It improves motion clarity. The purple motion artifact remains unaffected.
I'm not exactly complaining about ghosting, I'm complaining about the color purple randomly popping up where it doesn't belong...


----------



## Coldfriction

I am truly interested in whether or not you can see the purplish effect because if it's not normal I want a different monitor, however I'm completely happy with it the way it is. It is difficult to notice in the vast majority of games. The two worst are CS:GO and DE:HR by far. They are the only games where it's even an annoyance to any degree and even then I'd probably not care about it if I weren't looking for it. If all I ever played was CS:GO, I would probably want a different monitor; the game is bland as can be colorwise so why use a high gamut screen with it?

Consider this also, it's been a lot of years since I was last looking at every detail of a monitor trying to scrutinize it to death. I remember the when the jump from 320x200 to 640x480 was amazing. I also remember when 1280x1024 was from 800x600 was almost as amazing, but it typically coincided with the jump to LCDs, so maybe not so amazing. I had a very expensive for the time 2070SB 22" CRT that was amazing, but it had two very faint horizontal lines across the screen that you could see if you looked hard for them. That monitor also had a jittery pixel thing going on that I sent it back to Mitsubishi to be fixed--they didn't fix it at all and sent it back to me telling me there was nothing wrong. I let my sister borrow that monitor and her boyfriend gave it to a thrift store because PCs are dead and cell phones are the thing now (rather peeved at that one). I haven't cared that much about high end monitors in a lot of years and haven't noticed the detailed things that I used to look for.....until now.

After scrutinizing the CFG70 up and down, I didn't see the half dead pixel I have for a couple of days after owning the monitor. I say half dead because at certain angles it seems to dissapear and looking really closely you can see that the entire pixel is not completely dead. Now get this, I just found a dead pixel on one of my IPS screens at work that I've never noticed after months of having the screen. Now I can't unsee it. Once you see that purplish effect, if it really is common to all CFG70 screens, you'll wish you hadn't been following this thread as it might not be unseeable. I may never have cared one bit if I hadn't known about it before I saw it if it weren't for someone making an issue of it here.

Once I started worrying about the flaws of the screen, I started noticing every teeny tiny thing I thought was wrong with the screen and wondering whether I should send it back and get an MG279Q instead or maybe an HP Omen 32". After reading additional perspectives here (thanks guys) I realized I was in a psychological trap. The monitor isn't perfect, but it's pretty great. It's miles ahead of what I've been using in nearly every way. When I get back to playing games and enjoying life instead of trying to find flaws, I know the monitor will be awesome for me. I got it at Amazon's preorder price and the MG279Q would have been $200 more. That's money I'm just going to put aside until something better comes along. I've been hearing the wait for OLED tune for at least five years. I haven't owned a great screen while waiting for perfection, what a waste of time, no?

TLDR, if you can't find the purplish effect, don't worry and maybe don't even try to. I would like you to be able to find it so that I know that my monitor is normal and not worthy of returning however, so keep looking.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Why would you adjust it? You say it works.
> If you are going to complain about ghosting, what in the world is the scanning backlight for?


I think most people will want to adjust their brightness/backlight on their monitor, as the brightness is fairly bright with strobe on. I couldn't say what the exact setting is, since it won't even let you see that. It doesn't make any sense for Samsung to lock this out.

I've been fairly happy with the ghosting on the CFG70. But I also was with the Foris FG2421, but the CFG70 is a bit better with strobe on or off.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> I think most people will want to adjust their brightness/backlight on their monitor, as the brightness is fairly bright with strobe on. I couldn't say what the exact setting is, since it won't even let you see that. It doesn't make any sense for Samsung to lock this out.
> 
> I've been fairly happy with the ghosting on the CFG70. But I also was with the Foris FG2421, but the CFG70 is a bit better with strobe on or off.


I have yet to see a complaint for the brightness of strobe setting. Usually people wish it were brighter. It is really bad for your eyes if you sit staring at the computer in a dark room, anyway. Computers shouldn't be meant for pitch black environments. Let's not feed the troll stereotype.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> ?
> It improves motion clarity. The purple motion artifact remains unaffected.
> I'm not exactly complaining about ghosting, I'm complaining about the color purple randomly popping up where it doesn't belong...


This is bad. I had hoped Samsung had put in extra time than Acer Z271.


----------



## Coldfriction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> I think most people will want to adjust their brightness/backlight on their monitor, as the brightness is fairly bright with strobe on. I couldn't say what the exact setting is, since it won't even let you see that. It doesn't make any sense for Samsung to lock this out.
> 
> I've been fairly happy with the ghosting on the CFG70. But I also was with the Foris FG2421, but the CFG70 is a bit better with strobe on or off.


I don't typically play in a black room and find the brightness acceptable, but I could see your point if you like to play in the dark. Also, I don't use a strobing mode on the desktop while browseing the web, I use a non strobing mode that is adjustable. Those quick select buttons are pretty handy even if they make some of my games wig out if I use them during the game. I'm now in the habit of switching modes in the desktop outside of games.


----------



## Falkentyne

The freesync and purple bugs bug me, no pun intended.

However the ONLY thing stopping me from buying this monitor is
1) Can't adjust brightness when strobing. Being forced to a locked cd/m2 is amateur.

2) No one yet has been able to determine if you can get refresh rates LOWER than 100hz to be smooth while strobing. Coldfriction said that 60hz double strobes when the refresh rate is set to 60hz and the MONITOR is set to 60hz (OSD). And the desktop set to 60hz and monitor set to 144hz is "Unsmooth" but not stuttering.

I'd like someone to test the desktop set to 60hz and the monitor set to 120hz, to see if it still double strobes.

If there's no way to get 60hz to be smooth or 85hz (or 75hz) via custom resolutions, I think I'll pass, even though the 100-144hz refresh rate strobing seems to be godly.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> I am truly interested in whether or not you can see the purplish effect because if it's not normal I want a different monitor, however I'm completely happy with it the way it is. It is difficult to notice in the vast majority of games. The two worst are CS:GO and DE:HR by far. They are the only games where it's even an annoyance to any degree and even then I'd probably not care about it if I weren't looking for it. If all I ever played was CS:GO, I would probably want a different monitor; the game is bland as can be colorwise so why use a high gamut screen with it?
> 
> Consider this also, it's been a lot of years since I was last looking at every detail of a monitor trying to scrutinize it to death. I remember the when the jump from 320x200 to 640x480 was amazing. I also remember when 1280x1024 was from 800x600 was almost as amazing, but it typically coincided with the jump to LCDs, so maybe not so amazing. I had a very expensive for the time 2070SB 22" CRT that was amazing, but it had two very faint horizontal lines across the screen that you could see if you looked hard for them. That monitor also had a jittery pixel thing going on that I sent it back to Mitsubishi to be fixed--they didn't fix it at all and sent it back to me telling me there was nothing wrong. I let my sister borrow that monitor and her boyfriend gave it to a thrift store because PCs are dead and cell phones are the thing now (rather peeved at that one). I haven't cared that much about high end monitors in a lot of years and haven't noticed the detailed things that I used to look for.....until now.
> 
> After scrutinizing the CFG70 up and down, I didn't see the half dead pixel I have for a couple of days after owning the monitor. I say half dead because at certain angles it seems to dissapear and looking really closely you can see that the entire pixel is not completely dead. Now get this, I just found a dead pixel on one of my IPS screens at work that I've never noticed after months of having the screen. Now I can't unsee it. Once you see that purplish effect, if it really is common to all CFG70 screens, you'll wish you hadn't been following this thread as it might not be unseeable. I may never have cared one bit if I hadn't known about it before I saw it if it weren't for someone making an issue of it here.
> 
> Once I started worrying about the flaws of the screen, I started noticing every teeny tiny thing I thought was wrong with the screen and wondering whether I should send it back and get an MG279Q instead or maybe an HP Omen 32". After reading additional perspectives here (thanks guys) I realized I was in a psychological trap. The monitor isn't perfect, but it's pretty great. It's miles ahead of what I've been using in nearly every way. When I get back to playing games and enjoying life instead of trying to find flaws, I know the monitor will be awesome for me. I got it at Amazon's preorder price and the MG279Q would have been $200 more. That's money I'm just going to put aside until something better comes along. I've been hearing the wait for OLED tune for at least five years. I haven't owned a great screen while waiting for perfection, what a waste of time, no?
> 
> TLDR, if you can't find the purplish effect, don't worry and maybe don't even try to. *I would like you to be able to find it so that I know that my monitor is normal and not worthy of returning however, so keep looking.*


I completely agree. Especially with the part I bolded







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> This is bad. I had hoped Samsung had put in extra time than Acer Z271.


Acer is so bad I don't think anyone even owns the Z271 to give us impressions.
It could have the same issues or worse and we wouldn't know, nobody who reveiwed the C24FG70 noticed this because their UFO and Car blur tests didn't show them.
Seems to me reviewers need to change how they're doing things, because they're missing things.
The nice thing about PCM and their reviews, is they actually bother to play games.... they would have noticed this, or added an update when others did.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Acer is so bad I don't think anyone even owns the Z271 to give us impressions.
> It could have the same issues or worse and we wouldn't know, nobody who reveiwed the C24FG70 noticed this because their UFO and Car blur tests didn't show them.
> Seems to me reviewers need to change how they're doing things, because they're missing things.
> The nice thing about PCM and their reviews, is they actually bother to play games.... they would have noticed this, or added an update when others did.


On the one hand you are right, but on the other hand that motion artifact would correspond to either a detailed response time chart or overshoot chart or both. The Z271 according to TFTCentral's review has no severe issues in either, so yeah I'd love to see if it has to same issues but based on that I doubt it.

Prad.de reviewed the Z271 I think, and they actually play games too don't they?


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I completely agree. Especially with the part I bolded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acer is so bad I don't think anyone even owns the Z271 to give us impressions.
> It could have the same issues or worse and we wouldn't know, nobody who reveiwed the C24FG70 noticed this because their UFO and Car blur tests didn't show them.
> Seems to me reviewers need to change how they're doing things, because they're missing things.
> The nice thing about PCM and their reviews, is they actually bother to play games.... they would have noticed this, or added an update when others did.


What I don't understand is why calibration hasn't been performed to compensate for the purple tint in motion picture. This is just another one of those greyscale issues - notice the primary issue is on grey backgrounds. Since compound settings can be saved, I think this can be flicked on/off at the push of a button.
This is a motion picture display, not a static image frame. There is absolutely zero demand for static image quality in this display in my mind. As befits its name: it is a gaming monitor.


----------



## Techbyte

Someone who works for Samsung had a Reddit thread about the C24FG70. He had one on hand for testing and opened a thread for questions. I mentioned the issues, including the purple overshoot issue. He said he was going to notify his boss about. Hopefully it can be adjusted with Firmware / Driver.


----------



## kyuuki

Have tired to make a video from the Purple Artifacting by CSGO Lake House.




I can say the Purple is not so bad by me can live with it others have it worse.
On my video is it worse then on the monitor screen when i not know it is there then i can not see it.


----------



## Coldfriction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> What I don't understand is why haven't calibration been performed to compensate for the purple tint. This is just another one of those greyscale issues - notice the primary issue is on grey backgrounds. Since compound settings can be saved, I think this can be flicked on/off at the push of a button.


I don't believe it's a grayscale issue. The worst offense of it seems to be darker grayish-browns transitioning to lighter tones that are similar. It's more of a brown/yellow/gray who knows what issue. I don't see it in the opening section of Skyrim for example and you'd assume that is fairly similar to CSGO. It's odd that it's more prominent in some games than others that appear to have very similar colors. The videos above appear to be using standard refresh with no strobing and maybe not even 144hz to emphasize the purple. Notice that one video is zoomed in significantly to emphasize it. They are intentionally trying to make it apparent. It's more apparent the lower the refresh rate without strobing. At 144hz with strobing the effect is still there but it's very quick.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> On the one hand you are right, but on the other hand that motion artifact would correspond to either a detailed response time chart or overshoot chart or both. The Z271 according to TFTCentral's review has no severe issues in either, so yeah I'd love to see if it has to same issues but based on that I doubt it.
> 
> Prad.de reviewed the Z271 I think, and they actually play games too don't they?


I find this quote from Prad interesting
"Each monitor passes a comprehensive test with high-sensitivity measuring devices, but some monitors produce motion artifacts even without a measurable overdrive, which can only be perceived visually."
Makes me wonder if they might have missed something, or if they tested in CSGO.
I have trouble believing Acer calibrates Samsung's panels better than Samsung, especially with their track record.
I'll be surprised if the C27FG70 is better than the C24FG70.
I don't know...


----------



## kd5151

I'm learning something new everyday.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> I don't believe it's a grayscale issue. The worst offense of it seems to be darker grayish-browns transitioning to lighter tones that are similar. It's more of a brown/yellow/gray who knows what issue. It's odd that it's more prominent in some games than others that appear to have very similar colors. The videos above are using standard refresh with no strobing and maybe not even 144hz. It's more apparent the lower the refresh rate without strobing. At 144hz with strobing the effect is still there but it's very quick.


Well you can recalibrate the intensities to make brown or purple 'grey'. If a single hue is lagging, just cancel it out by increasing its complementary rgb channel. If you play with it right, only its greyscale will be affected.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> Someone who works for Samsung had a Reddit thread about the C24FG70. He had one on hand for testing and opened a thread for questions. I mentioned the issues, including the purple overshoot issue. He said he was going to notify his boss about. Hopefully it can be adjusted with Firmware / Driver.


Link this thread, please?
I want to ask them to make a proper single strobe implementation for refresh rates lower than 100 hz, even if they need to be added via a custom resolution.

60hz (established).
75hz
85hz

These should all be able to be strobed in the same method as 100, 120 and 144hz, smoothly without being out of phase.

If they allowed this (ESPECIALLY at 60hz!) I would buy this instantly.
Why do people think it's a good idea to DOUBLE STROBE at 60hz? Double strobing looks worse than no strobing at all.


----------



## Coldfriction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Well you can recalibrate the intensities to make brown or purple 'grey'. If a single hue is lagging, just cancel it out by increasing its complementary rgb channel. If you play with it right, only its greyscale will be affected.


I'm not sure this is true. The CFG70 is a QD monitor with a blue backlight. I'll see if I can screw around with the color settings and see if I can make it worse or better though later tonight or tomorrow. I have not noticed it on anything that is just a shade of grey. I may be misinterpreting what you are saying however. If I understand you correctly, I believe you'd end up with an image that looks like garbage and completely incorrect colorwise just to get rid of a tiny purple ghosting effect. I'd bet you'd introduce a whole bunch of green ghosting in the attempt.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> I don't believe it's a grayscale issue. The worst offense of it seems to be darker grayish-browns transitioning to lighter tones that are similar. It's more of a brown/yellow/gray who knows what issue. I don't see it in the opening section of Skyrim for example and you'd assume that is fairly similar to CSGO. It's odd that it's more prominent in some games than others that appear to have very similar colors. The videos above appear to be using standard refresh with no strobing and maybe not even 144hz to emphasize the purple. Notice that one video is zoomed in significantly to emphasize it. They are intentionally trying to make it apparent. It's more apparent the lower the refresh rate without strobing. At 144hz with strobing the effect is still there but it's very quick.


I used standard response time because strobing doesn't record well. The purple really isn't that improved upon with strobing.
It was 144hz, and I put the camera close to show exactly what you were supposed to be looking at, I could do it again from further back it won't look any better.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> Now I can't unsee it. Once you see that purplish effect, if it really is common to all CFG70 screens, you'll wish you hadn't been following this thread as it might not be unseeable. I may never have cared one bit if I hadn't known about it before I saw it if it weren't for someone making an issue of it here.
> 
> Once I started worrying about the flaws of the screen, I started noticing every teeny tiny thing I thought was wrong with the screen and wondering whether I should send it back and get an MG279Q instead or maybe an HP Omen 32". After reading additional perspectives here (thanks guys) I realized I was in a psychological trap. The monitor isn't perfect, but it's pretty great. It's miles ahead of what I've been using in nearly every way. When I get back to playing games and enjoying life instead of trying to find flaws, I know the monitor will be awesome for me. I got it at Amazon's preorder price and the MG279Q would have been $200 more. That's money I'm just going to put aside until something better comes along. I've been hearing the wait for OLED tune for at least five years. I haven't owned a great screen while waiting for perfection, what a waste of time, no?


Don't worry, things can be unseen. You simply have to think about whatever you are doing on the computer and not on whatever the display is showing and you are golden.

I know this... because I've been wanting to change my screen for quite some time now. And it is funny becase whenever I'm in the mental process of "changing" the display I find it horrible regarding ghosting, lag, glow/backlight bleed and black quality. Then what happens? That once the idea of changing the display is over (because priorities shift) none of those problems are ever important and I can, again, enjoy anything without a problem.

Well, not exactly... because glow + backlight bleed destroy any dark movie that you intent to see. So there is that. But all the other things, and even that purple tint, will go away. Just don't think about it for 3 days and you will never remember that it existed in the first place.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I completely agree. Especially with the part I bolded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acer is so bad I don't think anyone even owns the Z271 to give us impressions.
> It could have the same issues or worse and we wouldn't know, nobody who reveiwed the C24FG70 noticed this because their UFO and Car blur tests didn't show them.
> Seems to me reviewers need to change how they're doing things, because they're missing things.
> The nice thing about PCM and their reviews, is they actually bother to play games.... they would have noticed this, or added an update when others did.


Actually I was highly considering the ZX271... because it was rather cheap in the EU. Specially in the UK... or at least it was. At current prices I have no interest in those, and because I will get a PS4 Pro any day I think I'll get a 43" 4K VA tv and be done with it. Maybe.


----------



## Coldfriction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I used standard response time because strobing doesn't record well. The purple really isn't that improved upon with strobing.
> It was 144hz, and I put the camera close to show exactly what you were supposed to be looking at, I could do it again from further back it won't look any better.


To me it's less noticable with strobing on at 144hz than with the strobing off at 144hz. This could be a false result of bias, but to me the image feels like it is cleaned up quicker with the strobing making the purple less persistent. It's not gone, and still noticeable, but it just feels like it is less so.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Link this thread, please?
> I want to ask them to make a proper single strobe implementation for refresh rates lower than 100 hz, even if they need to be added via a custom resolution.
> 
> 60hz (established).
> 75hz
> 85hz
> 
> These should all be able to be strobed in the same method as 100, 120 and 144hz, smoothly without being out of phase.
> 
> If they allowed this (ESPECIALLY at 60hz!) I would buy this instantly.
> Why do people think it's a good idea to DOUBLE STROBE at 60hz? Double strobing looks worse than no strobing at all.


Here is the Reddit Thread:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/59i2sb/i_have_the_new_samsung_c24fg70_any_question/

He is actively responding too. He responded to all of my input.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> At current prices I have no interest in those, and because I will get a PS4 Pro any day I think I'll get a 43" 4K VA tv and be done with it. Maybe.


I can't recommend this enough. I haven't checked out any reviews really. I purchased the 55" version on sale for just under $1000. This is the 49" version. Samsung, Quantum Dot, VA, HDR. As good as it gets in my opinion, after OLED.

https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-UN49KS8000-49-Inch-Ultra-Smart/dp/B01D98AQ30/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1479251763&sr=8-5&keywords=Samsung+Quantum+Dot

49" is as small as they come. They have a flat and curved version for each size. 49", 55", 60", 65".


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> To me it's less noticable with strobing on at 144hz than with the strobing off at 144hz. This could be a false result of bias, but to me the image feels like it is cleaned up quicker with the strobing making the purple less persistent. It's not gone, and still noticeable, but it just feels like it is less so.


The image is cleaned up quicker as strobing should do yes, I feel it helps as well but the purple is still just about as noticeable I think.
Everything just smears and blurs less is all. The standard response time, no strobing, is pretty damn good already for a VA.


----------



## Falkentyne

Thank you. I replied there about the problematic 60hz strobe support. I don't even know why people think double strobing is even worth considering at 60hz. If people don't like the flicker, then don't use it at all, or use it and get a nice silky smooth image with flicker. Even if it's some strange bizarre quadrant flicker, you can always turn it off


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> I can't recommend this enough. I haven't checked out any reviews really. I purchased the 55" version on sale for just under $1000. This is the 49" version. Samsung, Quantum Dot, VA, HDR. As good as it gets in my opinion, after OLED.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-UN49KS8000-49-Inch-Ultra-Smart/dp/B01D98AQ30/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1479251763&sr=8-5&keywords=Samsung+Quantum+Dot
> 
> 49" is as small as they come. They have a flat and curved version for each size. 49", 55", 60", 65".


Have you seen the vizio P series? Dimming zones galore, best TV for watching movies.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> Someone who works for Samsung had a Reddit thread about the C24FG70. He had one on hand for testing and opened a thread for questions. I mentioned the issues, including the purple overshoot issue. He said he was going to notify his boss about. *Hopefully it can be adjusted with Firmware / Driver*.


This would be amazing but I'm not getting my hopes up.
If it happened though... this monitor would be the perfection of LCD in my opinion, it would be flawless.

At the risk of sounding like an idiot, there's a circular port on the back of the monitor labelled "service" which is for technicians.
Not sure what this does or why it's not just a USB port, but I feel like having to send your monitor in to get updated might be a possibility...
I don't think a driver is going to help, since that's not what's "broken", it's not the cause.


----------



## bastian

Okay, I have done a bunch of testing for this purple issue. I can confirm this is an issue. Depending on what is on screen in some cases it will be subtle and in others obvious. It only happens when moving so it seems to me this is most likely caused by some aggressive overdrive on Samsung's part. I haven't been able to see it on desktop usage or movies.

In most cases I was not able to notice it, but it is something they could potentially fix, so I would suggest people contact Samsung support.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Okay, I have done a bunch of testing for this purple issue. I can confirm this is an issue. Depending on what is on screen in some cases it will be subtle and in others obvious. It only happens when moving so it seems to me this is most likely caused by some aggressive overdrive on Samsung's part. I haven't been able to see it on desktop usage or movies.
> 
> In most cases I was not able to notice it, but it is something they could potentially fix, *so I would suggest people contact Samsung support*.


I'd like to be able to contact someone at Samsung capable of understanding the issue, but their surface level support is painful and I'm not sure how you get past that.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I'd like to be able to contact someone at Samsung capable of understanding the issue, but their surface level support is painful and I'm not sure how you get past that.


You can't. You need to find a higher up or nothing will ever happen. Their customer support is literally useless.


----------



## bastian

I would still suggest doing it. I am seeing if someone I know at Nvidia has anyone they can put me in touch with.


----------



## Kris194

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> Now get this, I just found a dead pixel on one of my IPS screens at work that I've never noticed after months of having the screen. Now I can't unsee it. Once you see that purplish effect, if it really is common to all CFG70 screens, you'll wish you hadn't been following this thread as it might not be unseeable. I may never have cared one bit if I hadn't known about it before I saw it if it weren't for someone making an issue of it here.
> .


Something like this is very common. For example I didn't see any issues with my Samsung 226BW display until I didn't compare it to my Galaxy S4 display and it was like a slap in the face.

On topic: Samsung Rep stated on reddit that professional reviews of CFG70 should be out in 2 weeks.


----------



## Dhalmel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> You can't. You need to find a higher up or nothing will ever happen. Their customer support is literally useless.


I had this impression too when I called them to ask why I didn't get my Watch Dogs key, the first CS rep claimed they were out of keys till I pointed out that all of their SSD products that are eligible adds the key just not their monitors. It's clearly a bug with the website as the place stalls and hangs so much it's annoying.

I can't even get the monitor registered because it claims the serial number is invalid

As for my actual monitor, mine has none of the problems I've seen in this thread. None of that purple overshoot.
Can't test the freesync as I'm nvidia

The only flaw I've found was the ufo ghosting test showed some minor ghosting.


----------



## Astreon

On the purple tint: I really wonder if the same thing will happen for CF791. That would be quite a deal breaker for a 1000$ monitor.


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> On the purple tint: I really wonder if the same thing will happen for CF791. That would be quite a deal breaker for a 1000$ monitor.


True, not bearable at that price point. It would probably be even easier to distinguish because of the 21:9 format.

Tbh I don't even care anymore at this point. If it is flawless I'll gladly drop the money for it, if it isn't however I will have saved a grand. Just buy a cheaper monitor then.


----------



## Astreon

Same here. I'll go for LG 34UC88 if CF791 isn't perfect. I'd prefer 100hz over 75hz for those FPS games, but then again I'm not sure if there's a card that allows comfortable 100 fps on newer games in 1440p ultrawide anyway. Without resorting to Titan Pascal or its Vega equivalent, once it shows up (1500$ gpus are a no-no for me).


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Same here. I'll go for LG 34UC88 if CF791 isn't perfect. I'd prefer 100hz over 75hz for those FPS games, but then again I'm not sure if there's a card that allows comfortable 100 fps on newer games in 1440p ultrawide anyway. Without resorting to Titan Pascal or its Vega equivalent, once it shows up (1500$ gpus are a no-no for me).


Many, with tweaked settings. Ultra preset? Not even Titan XP in demanding games.


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Same here. I'll go for LG 34UC88 if CF791 isn't perfect.


The 21:9 LGs look really tempting but it bothers me that they are IPS, I'm afraid of BLB and IPS Glow. Especially IPS Glow can't be avoided at that screen size, the question is just how noticable it would be.


----------



## Astreon

I believe the steeper curvature is in itself a fix for IPS glow. I recall this particular LG is considered to be fairly OK regarding BLB and glow.

What scares me off almost entirely is the image retention. IPS itself, too. IPS has a very low contrast ratio and washed out blacks by default


----------



## goldex

I wonder how many of us are now starting to be deciding on alternatives if the CF791 does not deliver.

I personally am looking at the S2417dg to use as a companion monitor to my 40" 4k TV, if that happens.

The LG I believe is only 60hz with Nvidia, that I have.

That purple artifact is what mainly worries me, hopefully the CF791 does not have it


----------



## Astreon

yes, LG is 60 hz for Nvidia, but I intend to jump ship @ Vega. price of gsync is a deal breaker to me.

CF791 _may_ suffer from its own issues:

*1. high price in europe*

Let's be honest, 1000 USD may turn 1300 EUR in Europe. That's almost X34 levels, which comes with an expensive g-sync module.

*2. overshoot and ghosting*

if that 100hz is achieved due some extreme panel OC (it's VA, after all), we might end up with ghosting which beats the purpose of buying a 100hz panel in the first place.

*3. high response times*

like tftcentral shows, 4 ms gtg can actually not mean much when you add up various little things and end up with 20-25 ms real input lag.

*4. purple bias*

The other VA gaming samsungs do it. CF791 comes out of the same line of displays and may share this problem with them.

The pricetag is problematic in particular. Aside from panel lottery, X34 and alike are on the EXTREME range of monitor pricing. LG's product is almost 50% cheaper in Europe...


----------



## bastian

I've been playing more games to see if the purple issue is bad enough to ruin the whole experience. In the majority of cases it either doesn't appear or is subtle enough you have to put your face up to the screen. Most likely why it got through Samsung.

I've yet to find a case where it has really distracted. But if you are a Counter Strike player I can see it being a problem.


----------



## Coldfriction

From the opinion of someone with a CFG70, I'd take the purplish artifacting over additional ghosting all day long. My biggest complaint by far with the CFG70 is that it's 1080p and not 1440p. The CF791 with Freesync to smooth out the frames will probably best every other ultrawide out there for image quality by a large margin. If it were $750 or less I'd probably have gone that route over the CFG70. My next monitor in a couple of years would ideally be a 34" ultrawide oled hdr screen. The money saved now on the CFG70 will be put towards that display in the future.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> My next monitor in a couple of years would ideally be a 34" ultrawide oled hdr screen.


I might be wrong, but I'd bet my money on such screens never appearing. OLEDs don't make good monitors for many reasons. If one could overcome all the technical difficulties, the price would probably skyrocket to 3000$ or more.


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhalmel*
> 
> I had this impression too when I called them to ask why I didn't get my Watch Dogs key, the first CS rep claimed they were out of keys till I pointed out that all of their SSD products that are eligible adds the key just not their monitors. It's clearly a bug with the website as the place stalls and hangs so much it's annoying.


Just ordered the 27" cfg70 from samsung, but didn't receive any watchdogs code. Was i supposed to get it when I checked out, or do they email me the code? Guess I'll have to contact customer support


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldex*
> 
> I personally am looking at the S2417dg to use as a companion monitor to my 40" 4k TV, if that happens.


I'm thinking about the S2417DG too if the C791 fails. Currently I'm using the Dell U2515H, I could just buy an Ergotron dual stand and swing the monitor I currently need in front of me, the two would even optically match. Or I could join the 144Hz IPS lottery for a single 27" but that I really don't know.


----------



## Coldfriction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> I might be wrong, but I'd bet my money on such screens never appearing. OLEDs don't make good monitors for many reasons. If one could overcome all the technical difficulties, the price would probably skyrocket to 3000$ or more.


How do you feel about QEDs? My bet is that will be the next best thing for monitors if OLED technology doesn't come around. Either way I'm ok with waiting a few years on the CFG70.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> I might be wrong, but I'd bet my money on such screens never appearing. OLEDs don't make good monitors for many reasons. If one could overcome all the technical difficulties, the price would probably skyrocket to 3000$ or more.


How so? Main benefit of OLED has always been the potential lower price compared to LCD.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> How so? Main benefit of OLED has always been the potential lower price compared to LCD.


And why do you think up3017q was announced with 5000$ MSRP?









I'm afraid the whitecollars in the marketing sections won't allow better screens (OLEDs) to be sold for less than inferior technology (LCDs). And LCD prices are elavated to absurd sums right now.


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> *3. high response times*
> like tftcentral shows, 4 ms gtg can actually not mean much when you add up various little things and end up with 20-25 ms real input lag.


Response time and input lag are two different things...


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> Response time and input lag are two different things...


I'm well aware of that - my mind must have been elsewhere when posting, haha - thanks for the correction, though


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldex*
> 
> I wonder how many of us are now starting to be deciding on alternatives if the CF791 does not deliver.
> 
> I personally am looking at the S2417dg to use as a companion monitor to my 40" 4k TV, if that happens.
> 
> The LG I believe is only 60hz with Nvidia, that I have.
> 
> That purple artifact is what mainly worries me, hopefully the CF791 does not have it


That is the exact same setup that I currently have. I game almost exclusively on my S2417DG but I do try some games out here and there on my 40 inch 4k tv. I would definitely recommend the Dell as long as you have reasonable gpu power for 1440p.


----------



## goldex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> That is the exact same setup that I currently have. I game almost exclusively on my S2417DG but I do try some games out here and there on my 40 inch 4k tv. I would definitely recommend the Dell as long as you have reasonable gpu power for 1440p.


It's a 980ti. My only concern is I hated the Xl2411z that I tried once in a similar setup. 1080p TN. Next to my 4k VA TV it was horrible to look at. But if I only use it for gaming and avoid looking at the desktop, and with 1440p, maybe I can make it work this time


----------



## Techbyte

It is here!



I can't say I'm in love with the power brick. At least you can turn the plug 90 degrees and it has a nice flat cable.



Time to test it out. FYI, the only camera I have is the one in my Moto Nexus 6, which is craptastic. Remember that before asking for a bunch of pics. lol


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhalmel*
> 
> I had this impression too when I called them to ask why I didn't get my Watch Dogs Key


What happened with that? About to call them after I test mine out. I too did not receive my Watch Dogs 2 key. I won't be letting this go. I planned on buying this game and took that into account with the price.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> And why do you think up3017q was announced with 5000$ MSRP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid the whitecollars in the marketing sections won't allow better screens (OLEDs) to be sold for less than inferior technology (LCDs). And LCD prices are elavated to absurd sums right now.


Because OLED is still very young. Articles and engineers have all been predicting that OLED will eventually be cheaper to make than LCD, and this expectation along with the fact that OLED is better in virtually every way will keep OLED afloat, but it won't become mainstream until its production costs really do near LCD.


----------



## Dhalmel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> Just ordered the 27" cfg70 from samsung, but didn't receive any watchdogs code. Was i supposed to get it when I checked out, or do they email me the code? Guess I'll have to contact customer support


Just be sure to mention that the promotion isn't "out of stock" because buying one of the SSDs will get you a key. This is what the first CS rep told me till I asked for a supervisor. it's a website bug as only the new monitors has this problem. my best guess is because the monitor is new and there some database error. They will probably have to do a call back on the matter as they are "investigating"


----------



## Kris194

That's the one thing, second is that LG have no competition if it comes to image quality and they have most important "OLED patents".


----------



## bastian

OLED is the future, but it still is expensive and has potential issues still with life and burn issues. Samsung isn't even doing it with TVs which tells you something.


----------



## Techbyte

UPDATE:

My three biggest fears did not come true! There are ZERO stuck / dead pixels. No backlight bleed that I can see. I LIKE the curve!

I can confirm the odd flicker on the bottom left corner when in desktop and the blue pixel line on the far right side of the display when FreeSync is on. So this is clearly effecting all C24FG70s.

Compared to my LG, the colors don't appear quite as "good" to me. The blacks however, are not even comparable. Far better on the Samsung. My LG had some backlight bleed. Not horrible, but definitely not perfect either. The top right corner was the worst. I can't see any backlight bleed on the Samsung. My LG was an Ultra Wide which I thought I liked at first, but ended up disliking in the end. I had a love hate relationship with the wide field of view. It looked nice, but something about it seemed to bother me when gaming. Between this and various compatibility issues with the resolution, I started to hate it. I really like the overall size of the Samsung and I am perfectly content with 1080P. I won't have to worry about any compatibility / scaling issues with it, it will be much easier for my XFX RX 480 GTR Black Edition to drive, and I feel 1080P is fine for 24" displays and below. The stand on the Samsung is by far superior! I have never had a monitor with a stand this nice. The LG could only tilt forward and backwards though, lol. The LG had good speakers! That's right, I said good speakers! It was the only monitor I have ever had that had good built in speakers! The Samsung has none! I took a flashlight to the grills underneath the front of the display, there are definitely no speakers in there. Looking at the grills though, it appears there could / was going to be. Not sure what is up with that.

My previous monitor was a LG29UM68-P (29" 2560x1080 IPS 5ms 75hz FreeSync)


----------



## Techbyte

Here is a picture of the Calibration Sheet. It's all pretty foreign to me though.


----------



## vartaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> Here is a picture of the Calibration Sheet. It's all pretty foreign to me though.


I had 2pcs of cfg70 24, none of them came with that sheet ? Is mine not calibrated then ?


----------



## vartaz

I just want to report.
MY cfg70 24, has the problems also.
Purple artifacting when in lake house and moving. , little flicker left corner.

it seems the eye saver mode makes the purple go away?


----------



## kd5151

I think I'm going to hold off on this monitor and see if freesync range/blue line/flicker/purple motion artifacts pans out. I'll play it by year.


----------



## vartaz

Im thinking of returning mine now. Its a pity. I was actually very happy about it...
It has these problems

"freesync related"
range
blue line
corner flicker

non freesync related
purple artifact


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vartaz*
> 
> I just want to report.
> MY cfg70 24, has the problems also.
> Purple artifacting when in lake house and moving. , little flicker left corner.
> 
> it seems the eye saver mode makes the purple go away?


Eye saver is not really usable. Using a lower number in black equalizer will also lessen the purple, but again, not ideal.

The only fix is if Samsung can modify their overdrive via a firmware update. It's possible, but people need to report it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> I can confirm the odd flicker on the bottom left corner when in desktop and the blue pixel line on the far right side of the display when FreeSync is on. So this is clearly effecting all C24FG70s.


This can hopefully be a simple fix by AMD within the driver.


----------



## aliquis

These problems are almost certainly caused by the monitor (the freesync implementation) and have probably nothing to do with the amd driver at all ( i wouldn't count on this being fixed, maybe samsung will release a second revision of this monitor in the future that addresses these problems tho).


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> These problems are almost certainly caused by the monitor (the freesync implementation) and have probably nothing to do with the amd driver at all ( i wouldn't count on this being fixed, maybe the will release a second revision of this monitor that adress these problems tho).


Maybe. It does look like AMD knows about the issue as they have said they have passed on the FreeSync issue to Samsung.

All these issues can be resolved with a firmware update by Samsung, I'm sure. But people need to contact Samsung. I spoke with Samsung and they told me currently there are no reports of any issues with the CFG70, so that's not good if people are not contacting them.


----------



## xg4m3

So if i don't use freesync problem goes away?
Im on Nvidia so i have no use of it anyway.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> So if i don't use freesync problem goes away?
> Im on Nvidia so i have no use of it anyway.


The FreeSync issue is only related to AMD and if you use that feature. So nVidia would not be affected. AMD isn't affected either, if you don't use it.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> The FreeSync issue is only related to AMD and if you use that feature. So nVidia would not be affected. AMD isn't affected either, if you don't use it.


It should be reserved for OLED's imo. Strobing is better accommodated at dealing with LCD image persistence issues.


----------



## bastian

So to repeat... everyone who is a Samsung CFG70 owner... either email, chat, or phone Samsung to report the issues with the purple overdrive and FreeSync issues. The more they hear about, the more likely they can resolve it with a firmware update.

I have contacted Samsung and was given a case reference ID of my report. Another user here reported to AMD about the FreeSync issue, but not about the purple overdrive issue. Hopefully, between my nVidia contact and their AMD contact we can reach out that way as well.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> It should be reserved for OLED's imo. Strobing is better accommodated at dealing with LCD image persistence issues.


I'd still want to use strobing on OLED.


----------



## Kris194

bastian, what about these pics with strobe feature set to off?


----------



## HalongPort

I'm still not sure, whether to get this monitor or not.

The FreeSync range can be extended to 60-144 Hz using CRU and the flicker problem only appears on the desktop and not ingame.
FreeSync can only be used with response time setting "normal" and thus may have higher input lag/smear more.

Apart from FreeSync, the monitor suffers from overdrive issues causing purple artefacts/coloring.
It may be fixable with a firmware-update, but will Samsung let it do yourself (or will you have to send it in)?

The curvature is very nice for gaming and multimedia content, but it could be not that great for work (CAD, Photoshop, coding).

The stand is high quality and you have a lot of options to position your monitor, but it needs a lot of space behind your monitor (thinking about desks standing in front of a wall).

The colours are as good as/even better than comparable IPS monitors.

Last but not least, the single best aspect about this monitor is it's strobbing.
Will strobbing add input lag?
Do you have to use v-sync (adding input lag)?
Do you need a solid framerate without fluctuation?
Do you have to maintain a higher framerate than the strobbing (for example >= 100 fps for 100 Hz strobbing)?

I would mainly use this monitor for gaming (Battlefield 1, CS:GO, PES) and work (coding, simulation, office), but eventually I could only use strobbing in CS:GO, because my framrate hops between 70-110 fps in Battlefield and other games (GTA, Witcher etc.).


----------



## Dhalmel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> What happened with that? About to call them after I test mine out. I too did not receive my Watch Dogs 2 key. I won't be letting this go. I planned on buying this game and took that into account with the price.


I'm still waiting for a call "within 48 hour" if I hear nothing from them I'll be calling again on Friday.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhalmel*
> 
> I'm still waiting for a call "within 48 hour" if I hear nothing from them I'll be calling again on Friday.


Same here.

I must say, Samsung makes awesome products. However, their customer service is absolutely horrible! I was hung up on once, transferred from Order Support to Promotions and back again twice, told the "promotion had ended" and "the limit was reached", and talked to a supervisor who said that I should have received the code and escalated my case / would get back to me within 48 hours.

All of this because their website was messed up and didn't add the Watch Dogs 2 promo to my cart. I see where it does add it for the SSDs though. I explained this to him and said that that is why it was never initiated. I told him there were only two ways to resolve it. Send me the code, or refund me $60. He assured me that it would be resolved and will be calling me back personally. Not holding my breathe. lol


----------



## Hunched

Samsung support is the worst support there is.
Contacting them and hoping any information of any issue to reach anyone who can do something about it seems very unlikely.
Unlike good customer support which usually forwards your word or gets you in contact with someone higher up after not understanding what you're describing, Samsung does nothing.
You're stuck at base level of support, and you will never speak to anyone important.

Either we need to figure out if support in other regions is better, since North America's support is a waste of time. Maybe Sweden support is good? I don't know.
Or we need to get this information to someone who actually has important contacts at Samsung if we're ever wanting an update to the purple artifacting.

If Samsung releases a firmware update, how would we even go about doing it ourselves?
There's no USB port or anything, we'd probably have to send them in which is stupid if there's no way for users to do it themselves.

Maybe @PCM2 would be able to talk to someone at Samsung if they're getting a review unit about all the issues we're having and they'll have as well.
I'd hope Samsung at least listens to their reviewers since they very clearly couldn't care less about the complaints of their customers.

We can't contact someone who understands what the word "overdrive" means, their support is bashing your head against a wall of stupidity and uselessness.


----------



## bastian

I spoke with Adam at PCMonitors.info who has said he has been monitoring the posted issues. He is not so sure it is an overdrive issue. But he will have a unit in for review and will be in contact with Samsung he has said.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> I spoke with Adam at PCMonitors.info who has said he has been monitoring the posted issues. He is not so sure it is an overdrive issue. But he will have a unit in for review and will be in contact with Samsung he has said.


Excellent.


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Excellent.


x2


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> I spoke with Adam at PCMonitors.info who has said he has been monitoring the posted issues. He is not so sure it is an overdrive issue. But he will have a unit in for review and will be in contact with Samsung he has said.


This is promising. It's unfortunate that everyone who has reviewed it up to this point hasn't noticed it, at least publicly.
We might have had a fix by now if any of these foreign reviewers who had it over a month ago mentioned it to Samsung.

I'm curious what the issue would be if not overdrive, it's definitely a motion issue.
As someone pointed out, Eye Saver Mode completely fixes the purple issue, but it makes everything look terrible...
So it is possible to configure this monitor to not have the issue, Eye Saver Mode does it, so now if we could just have a mode that does it without looking terrible that would be cool.

Settings can fix this, so if Samsung doesn't end up doing any update to fine tune it they're allowing the problem to continue being a problem.

I really want an answer to my question though, how would we go about updating the firmware on this monitor?
These are the only inputs:

I believe the service port is the only way a new firmware could be flashed? I'm not really familiar with any circular digital connectors, I don't have any cables for that.
I doubt Samsung is going to consider this issue bad enough to have people start sending them in to be updated.
I'll probably have to sell mine and buy another one if they fix it in future versions, and risk losing the panel lottery again.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I believe the service port is the only way a new firmware could be flashed? I'm not really familiar with any circular digital connectors, I don't have any cables for that.
> I doubt Samsung is going to consider this issue bad enough to have people start sending them in to be updated.
> I'll probably have to sell mine and buy another one if they fix it in future versions, and risk losing the panel lottery again.


A monitor firmware can be updated via executable, actually. So if Samsung were to release an update, anyone could do it at home.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> A monitor firmware can be updated via executable, actually. So if Samsung were to release an update, anyone could do it at home.


So it works over HDMI/DP then? As that would be your only monitor connection to the PC.
I expected something like USB to be required which many monitors have, and that HDMI/DP were limited to audio/video data transfer.
I don't know much about monitor firmware flashing, I've never had to do it.

Samsung has no excuse not to fix this on every C24FG70 now.
Unless they have some reason as to why it's impossible and this is the way things have to be... even though Eye Saver Mode shows otherwise and is completely free of purple motion issues.
Get the guy who implemented Eye Saver Mode to fix all the other modes


----------



## xg4m3

It's end of 2016 and we still don't have a single good all around monitor. Not a single one.
Can't believe it sometimes.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> It's end of 2016 and we still don't have a single good all around monitor. Not a single one.
> Can't believe it sometimes.


I had a teacher saying it is good not having the best to leave room for personal expectations in a sane manner. The things you own, ends up owning you.


----------



## Coldfriction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> It's end of 2016 and we still don't have a single good all around monitor. Not a single one.
> Can't believe it sometimes.


There are plenty of good all around monitors out there. What people here want is perfection, myself included. There is no product out there or that will be out there in our lifetimes that can't be improved upon, that's just the way this reality is and how advancement works. This CFG70 is a great all around monitor. If it didn't have the purple artifacting and freesync problems it would be really hard to NOT recommend this monitor as the best all around 1080p monitor out there. If the CF791 doesn't have the purple artifacting and freesync problems, it will be an amazing monitor without strobing. If you mean nothing has replaced CRT yet, then I agree, nothing has, but we're getting much closer than we've ever been.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> It's end of 2016 and we still don't have a single good all around monitor. Not a single one.
> Can't believe it sometimes.


Even if it didnt have this purple issue I dont feel like it would be a good all around monitor anyway due to the size and resolution.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> There are plenty of good all around monitors out there. What people here want is perfection, myself included. There is no product out there or that will be out there in our lifetimes that can't be improved upon, that's just the way this reality is and how advancement works. This CFG70 is a great all around monitor. If it didn't have the purple artifacting and freesync problems it would be really hard to NOT recommend this monitor as the best all around 1080p monitor out there. If the CF791 doesn't have the purple artifacting and freesync problems, it will be an amazing monitor without strobing. If you mean nothing has replaced CRT yet, then I agree, nothing has, but we're getting much closer than we've ever been.


I remember when I used to think TN monitors were great. Now I will never touch them.

I have never had a monitor that has been perfect. Each has their pros and cons.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> I remember when I used to think TN monitors were great. Now I will never touch them.
> 
> I have never had a monitor that has been perfect. Each has their pros and cons.


They're the fastest LCDs available, and will stay that way, and compared to TNs of old the newer ones have come a long way in colors. Contrast is still low and viewing angles are an issue but that's the nature of them. At least from a head on perspective they look good and again fast, which i value above the rest of a monitors metrics.


----------



## kyuuki

Have the purple issue to but made it lower but just good for me i think ^^

Made 60hz over hdmi on monitor and windows then black equalizer to 11 and hdmi black level to low (hdmi black level just working with hdmi and 60hz). When i make the black equalizer lower like 8 is it gone but black is for me then to bright.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> There are plenty of good all around monitors out there. What people here want is perfection, myself included. There is no product out there or that will be out there in our lifetimes that can't be improved upon, that's just the way this reality is and how advancement works. This CFG70 is a great all around monitor. If it didn't have the purple artifacting and freesync problems it would be really hard to NOT recommend this monitor as the best all around 1080p monitor out there. If the CF791 doesn't have the purple artifacting and freesync problems, it will be an amazing monitor without strobing. If you mean nothing has replaced CRT yet, then I agree, nothing has, but we're getting much closer than we've ever been.


No good enthusiast grade high resolution gaming monitor though. Until the CF791 perhaps, but even then that's niche. No good enthusiast high res 16:9 monitor.


----------



## Scotty99

Does anyone know if this has strobing? (sorry about non samsung questions, i just dont wanna make new threads lol):
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009910&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-PCPartPicker,%20LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=

Pretty decent price, no?


----------



## Kris194

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> No good enthusiast grade high resolution gaming monitor though. Until the CF791 perhaps, but even then that's niche. No good enthusiast high res 16:9 monitor.


This. Not many people are eager to spend at least 350$ for 1080p when 4K is right behind the corner.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kris194*
> 
> This. Not many people are eager to spend at least 350$ for 1080p when 4K is right behind the corner.


Well, how much does 4K cost? Three times as much for a decent version(not counting TN's).


----------



## Dhalmel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> Same here.
> 
> I must say, Samsung makes awesome products. However, their customer service is absolutely horrible! I was hung up on once, transferred from Order Support to Promotions and back again twice, told the "promotion had ended" and "the limit was reached", and talked to a supervisor who said that I should have received the code and escalated my case / would get back to me within 48 hours.
> 
> All of this because their website was messed up and didn't add the Watch Dogs 2 promo to my cart. I see where it does add it for the SSDs though. I explained this to him and said that that is why it was never initiated. I told him there were only two ways to resolve it. Send me the code, or refund me $60. He assured me that it would be resolved and will be calling me back personally. Not holding my breathe. lol


I just got a call back, the CS rep said that they've notified upper management on the problem about this and are waiting for a resolution on the matter. She believe that they will probably have the Promo code emailed to me. I mentioned "a few friends on a hardware forum have reported this problem also so I'm not alone"

I was told to I should get another call within 3 days on the matter.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhalmel*
> 
> I just got a call back, the CS rep said that they've notified upper management on the problem about this and are waiting for a resolution on the matter. She believe that they will probably have the Promo code emailed to me. I mentioned "a few friends on a hardware forum have reported this problem also so I'm not alone"
> 
> I was told to I should get another call within 3 days on the matter.


I gave up. Their support is useless. I can't iterate on that enough. I talked to multiple departments. Their supposedly escalating my case and contacting me later too. I even reached out to Samsung CS on Twitter. Hopefully one of them come through.

I will never order anything from Samsung.com again. This **** right here is why I stick to Amazon.


----------



## Techbyte

Is this normal for a 144hz monitor? My 75hz LG IPS 5ms wasn't even this bad. What should I be setting pixels per second to? At 480 there is not ghosting, at 720 you can see a little, at 960 is when you can see it. These pictures are from 960. (My Nexus 6 Camera Sucks)





Why is it that when I turn on FreeSync there is no ghosting, but the UFO looks slightly blurry. With FreeSync off, response time set to fastest, the UFO is crystal clear but some light ghosting?

EDIT:
I went and tried out a couple games. I think this UFO test is slightly overrated. I played some Overwatch, CS Go, and Dying Light. It is o m f g noticeably smoother. I can see a hella difference in movements and the environment when in movement. I can also notice a difference in input lag. On my LG I could BARELY feel a slight delay. On the Samsung its instant. I went all over, literally trying to look for ghosting. Nothing. I think my LG Ultra Wide was bothering me soo much due to "smearing". When you aimed around fast, it as like everything smeared together for a split second. I'm not sure though. All I know is that it would **** with my eyes after gaming for a while.


----------



## Falkentyne

Response time set to fastest enables strobing. So of course TestUFO will appear crystal clear and games will also appear clear if the FPS=refresh rate.

If response time is not set to fastest, you will have blurring because sample and hold motion blur will be in effect, which is normal for almost every monitor not using a strobed backlight.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Response time set to fastest enables strobing. So of course TestUFO will appear crystal clear and *games will also appear clear if the FPS=refresh rate*.
> 
> If response time is not set to fastest, you will have blurring because sample and hold motion blur will be in effect, which is normal for almost every monitor not using a strobed backlight.


The bolded statement being key. If FPS is below refresh rate, either lower refresh rate to compensate and see if the strobing is still effective, or just ditch the strobing if not (FreeSync would be ideal in this case if it works flawlessly on this monitor).

I have found one game where blur reduction (both ULMB and Turbo240 at any refresh rate) looks bad and just produces tons of sharp ghosting, and that game is Penumbra. Frame rate not being an issue since it holds up at 120 just fine (I tested it uncapped at 300+ FPS too).


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Response time set to fastest enables strobing. So of course TestUFO will appear crystal clear and games will also appear clear if the FPS=refresh rate.
> 
> If response time is not set to fastest, you will have blurring because sample and hold motion blur will be in effect, which is normal for almost every monitor not using a strobed backlight.


So is some motion blur inevitable then? Like, is there a 144hz monitor out with ZERO motion blur? (LCD) I just thought it was weird that there is some motion blur at Fastest but not with FreeSync on. I can only notice it in the UFO test. I really tried to look for it in games, nothing.

What is the proper pixel rate to use in the UFO tests for a more "real world" comparison? If I turn it down from 960 one step it virtually disappears.

As you notice I don't know jack about displays really, lol. I was in the market for a 144hz monitor and owned a RX 480. The Samsung CFG70 seemed like the best bet. Even though it looks like I got ripped off on my Watch Dogs 2 promo. I'll order a 500GB 850 Evo and cancel / return my order the second I receive / use the code before I let these fkers screw me over. The 500GB 850 Evo is the cheapest item that adds the promo to the cart.


----------



## Falkentyne

These questions you are asking are sort of impossible to answer.
if strobing is enabled, there should be NO motion blur whatsoever.

Please make sure that the monitor OSD is set to the same setting as the refresh rate. There seems to be a bug where the monitor refresh rate can be set to a different value than the desktop refresh rate, and that controls the strobe timing. Setting it to 144,60 or 144,120 or 144,100 will cause an unsmooth image that could look like motion blur due to out of phase strobing.

At 144hz refresh rate, with strobing enabled properly, it should appear GLASS SMOOTH even at 1920 pixels/sec. So I don't know what your issue is.


----------



## aliquis

You will always perceive motion blur, its a natural thing to human vision. However there are all kind's of different motion blur.

For example the one caused by slow pixel transitions (smearing) is not natural, it can be partly adressed by increasing the overdrive settings and by strobing (it masks some of the faster pixel transitions).
There is also the kind of motion blur caused by the long persistence of the frames.

If you run the monitor at 144hz and output 144fps, each frame is displayed for about 7ms. Your eyes are naturally tracking/following a moving object at the same speed it moves on the screen, however because each moving object stays (at 144hz &144fps) for 7 ms on the same spot your eyes will at the beginning of a refresh be at a different position then at the end of the refresh (about 7 pixel difference of position at a object that moves at 1000pixel/sec, this causes about 7pixel blur). Therefor the image will appear blurred on your eye.

When it comes to sample and hold motion blur there are three key aspects that are responsible for the degree of perceived blur :
The speed a object moves (pixel per second), the faster a object moves the more motion blur will be perceived
the persistence, the longer the persistence of a displayed frame on the screen during movement, the more your eyes will be in a wrong position when your eyes track it at the end of each refresh

and the human eyetracking, we only perceive this motion/hold blur in the first place because our eyes naturally try to track these objects

The only way to adress this problem is to reduce the persistence, for example with strobing, each frame will only be displayed for about 1 ms(then the backlight goes off), this adresses the problem described above.

The thing is , you will always perceive some motion blur!

Sure you can reduce the persistence, but first of all not all objects on the screen move even fast enough that there is a motion blur problem to begin with, so it's questionable that you perceive a benefit with ULMB turned on.
Also, to really notice the increased sharpness you need to be actually activly tracking the moving object, which will not be the case in most situations in games, where some very fast moving objects are not of interesst.


----------



## Phillip777

Guys! Сolors in cfg70 are oversaturated?What do you think? need users opinion.


----------



## Fluffyman

Witcher 3 on the 34" model:






Man these guys are getting it over an month earlier than us and still don't bother with uploading a few indepth videos. Uploaded 12 days ago but was hidden/private since it just popped up (I search youtube a couple of times every day).

The colours sure look great but nothing else to take from this video.


----------



## Coldfriction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillip777*
> 
> Guys! Сolors in cfg70 are oversaturated?What do you think? need users opinion.


There is enough tweakability with this monitor's colors that oversaturation isn't an issue. I don't think people understand that at 125% sRGB it's not going to oversaturate and lose detail, the colors are just stronger than they will show on another device (monitor or printer) and may not represent the original author's intended color. I find the "oversaturated" colors to be quite welcome in games and movies, however I run my desktop in the monitor's sRGB mode and it's displaying colors very similarly to the monitor next to it but better (the monitor next to it is a TN display). Nobody's been complaining about colors here for good reason.


----------



## Phillip777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> There is enough tweakability with this monitor's colors that oversaturation isn't an issue. I don't think people understand that at 125% sRGB it's not going to oversaturate and lose detail, the colors are just stronger than they will show on another device (monitor or printer) and may not represent the original author's intended color. I find the "oversaturated" colors to be quite welcome in games and movies, however I run my desktop in the monitor's sRGB mode and it's displaying colors very similarly to the monitor next to it but better (the monitor next to it is a TN display). Nobody's been complaining about colors here for good reason.


Thank's Buddy!


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> These questions you are asking are sort of impossible to answer.
> if strobing is enabled, there should be NO motion blur whatsoever


Well there definitely is something. The UFO is clear as glass, but there is definitely something trailing behind it a little bit. It is a white trail. Looking on Blue Busters, I don't think it's actually motion blur. Possibly "coronos" or overdrive artifacts?

EDIT:

It is definitely motion blur! I honestly don't think Strobing is working on mine. When I set to standard, there is not motion blur. Faster and Fastest there is motion blur.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> Well there definitely is something. The UFO is clear as glass, but there is definitely something trailing behind it a little bit. It is a white trail. Looking on Blue Busters, I don't think it's actually motion blur. Possibly "coronos" or overdrive artifacts?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> It is definitely motion blur! I honestly don't think Strobing is working on mine. When I set to standard, there is not motion blur. Faster and Fastest there is motion blur.


This doesn't make sense. Try the testUFO moving photo test instead using the map photo in fullscreen, tell us of its readability.


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> Well there definitely is something. The UFO is clear as glass, but there is definitely something trailing behind it a little bit. It is a white trail. Looking on Blue Busters, I don't think it's actually motion blur. Possibly "coronos" or overdrive artifacts?


welcome
http://www.blurbusters.com/faq/lcd-motion-artifacts/
http://www.blurbusters.com/faq/lcd-overdrive-artifacts/

you posted image with lowest possible speed of moving ufo. pixels per frame = 3 and refresh rate 144hz gives 480 pixels per sec. It's a very low speed and picture is useless. Also you have to move camera.
http://www.blurbusters.com/motion-tests/pursuit-camera/


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> welcome
> http://www.blurbusters.com/faq/lcd-motion-artifacts/
> http://www.blurbusters.com/faq/lcd-overdrive-artifacts/
> 
> you posted image with lowest possible speed of moving ufo. pixels per frame = 3 and refresh rate 144hz gives 480 pixels per sec. It's a very low speed and picture is useless. Also you have to move camera.
> http://www.blurbusters.com/motion-tests/pursuit-camera/


My camera sucks. I don't know if you know anything about the Motorola Nexus 6, but its camera is its weakest link. Trying to get pictures will just be a waste of time.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> This doesn't make sense. Try the testUFO moving photo test instead using the map photo in fullscreen, tell us of its readability.


The moving photo looks fine, I can't find any blur or anomalies at all. Also, when I enable the star background in the Compare Frame Rates test it looks fine, no blur or anomalies.

Not sure what is up with it. My Refresh rate shows as 144hz in monitor settings, desktop display settings, and AMD settings. I'm going to do some more testing.

ps: It is bothering me, but even if the strobing for some reason isn't functioning, I'm keeping this monitor. The panel is perfect. No stuck / dead pixels, no backlight bleed. I don't feel like playing the panel lottery game. I also will be leaving FreeSync on anyways. To sum it up, if this monitor didn't have FreeSync, I would have never purchased it. Strobing doesn't work with FreeSync anyways.

EDIT:
Strobing should be working. I happened to look at my screen through my Nexus 6 camera. On Faster and Fastest you can see these weird wave pulses. On standard they disappear. I think there may be a timing issue.


----------



## Techbyte

I thought I would comment on the stand.

The stand is awesome! You can move the display up, down, forward, backwards, tilt forward, tilt backwards, tilt side to side. The display will stay put right where it is adjusted to. It is by far the best stand of any monitor I have owned. Well, I guess that wouldn't take much as the monitors I always ended up with only tilted, didn't even have height adjustment.

That said, it is rather large and a depth nightmare. My desk is just an Ikea Linnmon / Adils and it is 47 1/4" Long, 23 5/8" Wide, 29 1/8" Tall. It is actually fairly wide and it just barely worked out for my setup. If it was any "narrower", it wouldn't have. So definitely keep this in mind. The monitor does come with a VESA adapter though.

Front View



Side View



VESA Adapter



PS- Ignore my door frame, I haven't put the trim back on yet. (Just painted)


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhalmel*
> 
> I just got a call back, the CS rep said that they've notified upper management on the problem about this and are waiting for a resolution on the matter. She believe that they will probably have the Promo code emailed to me. I mentioned "a few friends on a hardware forum have reported this problem also so I'm not alone"
> 
> I was told to I should get another call within 3 days on the matter.


I see they fixed it now! When you add one of the new curved gaming monitors to your cart it also adds the Watch Dogs 2 promo. The two reps that told me "Oh, the promotion has ended" and "Oh, we ran out / reached the limit for that item" can go shoot themselves. Idiots.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> I thought I would comment on the stand.
> 
> The stand is awesome! You can move the display up, down, forward, backwards, tilt forward, tilt backwards, tilt side to side. The display will stay put right where it is adjusted to. It is by far the best stand of any monitor I have owned. Well, I guess that wouldn't take much as the monitors I always ended up with only tilted, didn't even have height adjustment.
> 
> That said, it is rather large and a depth nightmare. My desk is just an Ikea Linnmon / Adils and it is 47 1/4" Long, 23 5/8" Wide, 29 1/8" Tall. It is actually fairly wide and it just barely worked out for my setup. If it was any "narrower", it wouldn't have. So definitely keep this in mind. The monitor does come with a VESA adapter though.
> 
> Front View


Does it sit flush with the desk when you lower its arm? Fyi, you are gaining more territory the closer it leans to you.


----------



## kd5151




----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Does it sit flush with the desk when you lower its arm? Fyi, you are gaining more territory the closer it leans to you.


It is hard to explain, but even when you pull it forward the elbow doesn't come that much forward with it. You can't just pull it forward either. When you pull it forward, it goes down with it. When you push it back, it goes up. I wanted it further back and high up so it is eye level. So it worked out for me. When you pull it all the way forward, it ends up about 2" above the circle base of the stand.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*


I don't trust his camera since scan pulses didn't show, but the colour quality seems good. An a second note, he probably chopped the gamma curve; everything looks dark. CoD was impressive, nonetheless.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> I thought I would comment on the stand.
> 
> The stand is awesome! You can move the display up, down, forward, backwards, tilt forward, tilt backwards, tilt side to side. The display will stay put right where it is adjusted to. It is by far the best stand of any monitor I have owned. Well, I guess that wouldn't take much as the monitors I always ended up with only tilted, didn't even have height adjustment.
> 
> That said, it is rather large and a depth nightmare. My desk is just an Ikea Linnmon / Adils and it is 47 1/4" Long, 23 5/8" Wide, 29 1/8" Tall. It is actually fairly wide and it just barely worked out for my setup. If it was any "narrower", it wouldn't have. So definitely keep this in mind. The monitor does come with a VESA adapter though.
> 
> Front View
> 
> 
> 
> Side View
> 
> 
> 
> VESA Adapter
> 
> 
> 
> PS- Ignore my door frame, I haven't put the trim back on yet. (Just painted)


¿Vesa adapter is 100 x 100?


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> ¿Vesa adapter is 100 x 100?


It is 75x75


----------



## Kris194

Few users here already have CFG70 but it seems that no one didn't write how games other than CS:GO look on this monitor. What about black crush in dark scenes?


----------



## Techbyte

I definitely can see where all of the people who say "You can't see a difference above 60hz/60fps" have no idea what they are talking about. I noticed a difference going from my old 60hz IPS to my 75hz IPS. I can see a hella difference going from 75hz IPS to 144hz VA. Overwatch is night and day. After playing Overwatch for a while then hopping on Skyrim Special Edition to check it out, it just feels slow. (Skyrim forces Vsync for some reason I guess)

This will definitely set my future expectations high. For one, I'll never even consider a monitor with less than 100hz refresh rate, prioritizing 144hz. For two, this Samsung VA panel is hands down the best I have owned. I will probably use it until it dies though, so it should last me a few years.


----------



## Dhalmel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kris194*
> 
> Few users here already have CFG70 but it seems that no one didn't write how games other than CS:GO look on this monitor. What about black crush in dark scenes?


I've been playing it with TF2 and Overwatch.

It's great, it's nice to have a "stock" 144hz panel that's not TN and on a extremely easy res to run at those frames


----------



## Dhalmel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> I see they fixed it now! When you add one of the new curved gaming monitors to your cart it also adds the Watch Dogs 2 promo. The two reps that told me "Oh, the promotion has ended" and "Oh, we ran out / reached the limit for that item" can go shoot themselves. Idiots.


That's great to hear, so hopefully they will email the codes to those who were eligible including those who've yet to call


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> I will probably use it until it dies though, so it should last me a few years.


Sounds pessimistic.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kris194*
> 
> Few users here already have CFG70 but it seems that no one didn't write how games other than CS:GO look on this monitor. What about black crush in dark scenes?


I'm curious as well. The defective Eizo FG2421 I had recently had no visible black crush, not even in contrast tests.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Sounds pessimistic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious as well. The defective Eizo FG2421 I had recently had no visible black crush, not even in contrast tests.


Can you have black crush when black contrast is inherently better in a VA panel? I'm actually enthusiastic about setting a higher native gamma which IPS'es are inherently incapable of without crushing a big chunk of the gamma scale.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Can you have black crush when black contrast is inherently better in a VA panel?


VA is known for black crush. My brother's Samsung JS8500 TV has a ton, the most I've ever seen. It hasn't been calibrated but it makes some games utterly unplayable.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> VA is known for black crush. My brother's Samsung JS8500 TV has a ton, the most I've ever seen. It hasn't been calibrated but it makes some games utterly unplayable.


What is this black crush you guys speak of?


----------



## yuyue

Does someone know if they are gonna launch a model with g-sync?


----------



## Alamar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Sounds pessimistic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious as well. The defective Eizo FG2421 I had recently had no visible black crush, not even in contrast tests.


Eizo FG2421 have black crash on centre, when most of screen is dark (night in game or whatever) centre is even darker.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> VA is known for black crush. My brother's Samsung JS8500 TV has a ton, the most I've ever seen. It hasn't been calibrated but it makes some games utterly unplayable.
> 
> 
> 
> What is this black crush you guys speak of?
Click to expand...

VA panels typically can't differentiate well the darkest few shades of gray when looking at them at 0º angles. Worst ones can even blend the first 4 shades. They start to become noticeable as you increase the angle, but at that point gamma shift starts to take over. Black crush isn't very problematic for MOST content, though, as very few games or movies are made in such a way as to expect the viewer to distinguish between 0,0,0, 1,1,1, and even 2,2,2.


----------



## Dhalmel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> What is this black crush you guys speak of?


pretty much a black area that becomes so black the surrounding area that's not black will lose detail


----------



## quovadis123

I'm starting to think that the ASUS PB328Q is the best all around monitor there is.

For Photoshop color correcting, and for gaming. Blacks are black, colors are extremely good, and whites are white. Cannot get better uniformity.

It's buttery smooth at 75hz. I simply do not understand why?
I'm a twitch shooter. Been playing since Quake 1. I only play competitive FPS games. I will not touch any other games.
I'm used to playing on 144hz TN 27" monitors, and this 32" is just as smooth. I'm scratching my head.

In the past months I have bought, sold and returned about 22 monitors...I cannot trust a review, or when someone posts a video of a monitor. I have to see it with my own eyes, feel it, try it, etc.

Also, I do not agree that 27" and 1440p is the best resolution for all around. I do not like scaling windows. I would rather leave it to 100%.
I think 32" @ 1440p is perfect. I feel 27" and 1440p is a little small and crowded.

I also tried 32" @ 4k and found that also to be way too crowded without scaling. So I must deduct that 40" @ 4k is best ( the only thing I have not tried, because I cannot find something decent to buy).

I'm sort of excited about this new 34" Samsung coming out and I hope it will not be a flop. I do not know If i am ready for 21:9. Most of the time it would become a 16:10 @27".

One thing that astonishes me, is that people continue to buy 4k Tv's and there continues to be very little content apart from a few You tube Videos and a few movies on Netflix. And yet, the technology has been out since 2012-2013. It's amazing what marketing can do!? It's also amazing what a bunch of cretins most consumers are!?
It's sort of like buying a racing car, that runs only on 108 octane gas...and there is no 108 octane gas available for purchase.

Anyway, back to the ASUS PB328Q. It's an excellent all around monitor, at an affordable price. It certainly helps the "painful wait" for something totally fresh and new.


----------



## kd5151

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php

Great little test for shades of black.^^^


----------



## zehoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuyue*
> 
> Does someone know if they are gonna launch a model with g-sync?


Samsung is allergic to Gsync. You have more chance of Acer or somebody else buying the panels off Samsung and slapping gsync on it.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zehoo*
> 
> Samsung is allergic to Gsync. You have more chance of Acer or somebody else buying the panels off Samsung and slapping gsync on it.


FreeSync has the advantage for a whole year, but I'm totally fine with Samsung developing and promoting their own premium solutions in the meantime. The quest for the LCD has not reached its final showdown, yet. Let us continue in that perspective. These displaymakers should garner the attention, not some standardized lossmaker(through lower sales).


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> What is this black crush you guys speak of?


VA panels can display much better blacks than IPS or TN... BUT you lose detail. What this means is that if you have 50 shades of black you will not differentiate between the darkest 4 (to say something) if you watch the display from upfront. At an angle there is no black crush BUT you have gamma shift.

On IPS or TN you simply see grey and not black... but you see all the different shades.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhalmel*
> 
> pretty much a black area that becomes so black *the surrounding area that's not black will lose detail*


Nope. Black crush does not affect the surrounding, it affects himself. What you don't see is exactly what is black because it lacks some shades of colour and if said shades are used you simply see pure black instead of a shade.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Black crush can be kind of annoying but Id rather live with that than IPS glow.


----------



## Hunched

This purple stuff is annoying me more than I wish it did.
I played through the whole Infinite Warfare campaign and there were a good number of times something just looked off, and sure enough every time when I investigated my suspicions it was the purple.

Just observing the environment and trying to look at all the scenery during motion, you can't help but notice some things get colder and blueish, or sometimes in your face purple like CSGO.
Grey and brown are very common colors, the game is set in outerspace and you walk around in spaceships, grey is EVERYWHERE.

I haven't played Witcher 3 or Skyrim yet or anything of the sort, but seeing what happens to the brown of trees in CSGO I'm kind of scared of how bad it will look.

On the upside, during the outerspace parts in IW where there's pitch black space and white dotted stars, they remained 100% clear and there was no noticeable smearing or slowness with blacks.
The black smearing of VA's was always bad, but this is nearly more distracting even if the trailing/smearing isn't as bad because the color doesn't belong.
Seeing purple/blue tint smears no matter how short they are, it's distracting when they're appearing on browns and greys which have no color, it's noticeable.

If only things that were purple had extra purple smearing, it wouldn't be so bad. Seeing a color where it's not supposed to be screws with me.
I'm even noticing it in browsing on Reddit night mode and other dark/night themes.

This page: https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/support/GEFORCE-GTX-1070-GAMING-X-8G.html#down-bios
The entire grey textured background which the description is on turns steel blue during motion.

I have an Nvidia card so I can't use Freesync, and even if I could it sounds half broken.
I haven't been using strobing because it seems like you would only want to use it when fps = refresh rate, and I'm not going to use v-sync in any multiplayer games or first person shooters.
Strobing will be reserved for non-competitive games where I can maintain 100fps at max graphics or close to it, so not a lot of things, not even GTA V because of framerate.

The Acer Z271 uses the same panel as the Lenovo Y27 I believe and that was garbage, so no 144hz+ G-Sync VA for me.

Everything kind of sucks.
Freesync implementation is half broken.
Overdrive implementation = purple annoyance.
Strobing is rarely going to be useful.
G-Sync isn't an option.

Despite all this it's still one of the best 144hz+ 1080p monitors money can buy, the best still isn't good enough...
If the purple stuff was fixed, 90% of my frustration with this monitor would be solved however.
Perhaps the fact that it's so close to perfection is what makes this piss me off even more, just a tweak that I don't have the control to do myself would make everything so much better.
Then if it had a G-Sync variant, fixed freesync, and lower strobing options.... It would be perfect, I can't think of anything else I would improve.

This is Samsung's first gaming oriented monitor in a long time. Should they release C24FG80 or something in a year or so and make these improvements, we should have perfection until OLED.
Just release a firmware update and fix the damn purple motion and freesync issues though... Who do we have to talk to get this addressed?
I have no faith in anything getting fixed.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> This purple stuff is annoying me more than I wish it did.
> I played through the whole Infinite Warfare campaign and there were a good number of times something just looked off, and sure enough every time when I investigated my suspicions it was the purple.
> 
> Just observing the environment and trying to look at all the scenery during motion, you can't help but notice some things get colder and blueish, or sometimes in your face purple like CSGO.
> Grey and brown are very common colors, the game is set in outerspace and you walk around in spaceships, grey is EVERYWHERE.
> 
> I haven't played Witcher 3 or Skyrim yet or anything of the sort, but seeing what happens to the brown of trees in CSGO I'm kind of scared of how bad it will look.
> 
> On the upside, during the outerspace parts in IW where there's pitch black space and white dotted stars, they remained 100% clear and there was no noticeable smearing or slowness with blacks.
> The black smearing of VA's was always bad, but this is nearly more distracting even if the trailing/smearing isn't as bad because the color doesn't belong.
> Seeing purple/blue tint smears no matter how short they are, it's distracting when they're appearing on browns and greys which have no color, it's noticeable.
> 
> If only things that were purple had extra purple smearing, it wouldn't be so bad. Seeing a color where it's not supposed to be screws with me.
> I'm even noticing it in browsing on Reddit night mode and other dark/night themes.
> 
> This page: https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/support/GEFORCE-GTX-1070-GAMING-X-8G.html#down-bios
> The entire grey textured background which the description is on turns steel blue during motion.
> 
> I have an Nvidia card so I can't use Freesync, and even if I could it sounds half broken.
> I haven't been using strobing because it seems like you would only want to use it when fps = refresh rate, and I'm not going to use v-sync in any multiplayer games or first person shooters.
> Strobing will be reserved for non-competitive games where I can maintain 100fps at max graphics or close to it, so not a lot of things, not even GTA V because of framerate.
> 
> The Acer Z271 uses the same panel as the Lenovo Y27 I believe and that was garbage, so no 144hz+ G-Sync VA for me.
> 
> Everything kind of sucks.
> Freesync implementation is half broken.
> Overdrive implementation = purple annoyance.
> Strobing is rarely going to be useful.
> G-Sync isn't an option.
> 
> Despite all this it's still one of the best 144hz+ 1080p monitors money can buy, *the best still isn't good enough...*
> If the purple stuff was fixed, 90% of my frustration with this monitor would be solved however.
> Perhaps the fact that it's so close to perfection is what makes this piss me off even more, just a tweak that I don't have the control to do myself would make everything so much better.
> Then if it had a G-Sync variant, fixed freesync, and lower strobing options.... It would be perfect, I can't think of anything else I would improve.
> 
> This is Samsung's first gaming oriented monitor in a long time. Should they release C24FG80 or something in a year or so and make these improvements, we should have perfection until OLED.
> Just release a firmware update and fix the damn purple motion and freesync issues though... Who do we have to talk to get this addressed?
> I have no faith in anything getting fixed.


How are things at 100Hz? Acer Z271 was evaluated to be much better at that refresh rate. Also, does it strobe if you try to enable overdrive at any other refresh rate like 100Hz?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> How are things at 100Hz? Acer Z271 was evaluated to be much better at that refresh rate. Also, does it strobe if you try to enable overdrive at any other refresh rate like 100Hz?


This is the first thing I've owned with strobing so it's new to me.
There is no actual overdrive setting like BenQ AMA, you just get response time: Standard, Faster, Fastest.
Faster and Fastest = Strobing, while Standard = not strobing.

The monitor can single strobe at 144hz, 120hz, and 100hz. Double strobes at 60hz. These are your 4 refresh rate options.
I've not used anything but 144hz for any meaningful amount of time, but nothing was improved with lower refresh rates as far as I could tell, at least with the purple stuff.

Fastest Strobing is slightly clearer than Faster Strobing, I think it's like 2ms vs 1ms, I can barely see the difference but I can't do side by side comparison I'm going off of memory of what it looks like and they're so close.
No strobing Standard is 4ms which is noticeably less clear in motion, but still very good for not strobing, purple seems equally as distracting to me.

As someone else has said, Eye Saver Mode is the only setting in all of the OSD which removes the purple issue. The only other setting that seems to have any real noticeable effect is Black Equalizer, but this is because if you lower it and effectively wash out the image you're just removing the darker grey and brown shades from the image that the monitor struggles with and creates purple from.
Both of these changes make the image look like garbage.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> This is the first thing I've owned with strobing so it's new to me.
> There is no actual overdrive setting like BenQ AMA, you just get response time: Standard, Faster, Fastest.
> Faster and Fastest = Strobing, while Standard = not strobing.
> 
> The monitor can single strobe at 144hz, 120hz, and 100hz. Double strobes at 60hz. These are your 4 refresh rate options.
> I've not used anything but 144hz for any meaningful amount of time, but nothing was improved with lower refresh rates as far as I could tell, at least with the purple stuff.
> 
> Fastest Strobing is slightly clearer than Faster Strobing, I think it's like 2ms vs 1ms, I can barely see the difference but I can't do side by side comparison I'm going off of memory of what it looks like and they're so close.
> No strobing Standard is 4ms which is noticeably less clear in motion, but still very good for not strobing, purple seems equally as distracting to me.
> 
> As someone else has said, Eye Saver Mode is the only setting in all of the OSD which removes the purple issue. The only other setting that seems to have any real noticeable effect is Black Equalizer, but this is because if you lower it and effectively wash out the image you're just removing the darker grey and brown shades from the image that the monitor struggles with and creates purple from.
> Both of these changes make the image look like garbage.


So essentially, Eye Saver Mode is turning that particular blue tone darker while Black Equalizer is turning it brighter. I personally would favour the Eye Saver Mode, the "blue oversaturation" of regular displays is too disenchanting for my taste - the less, the better. However it had me thinking since CCFL backlights - like Quantum Dot displays that oversaturate red and green channels - produce a warmer colour temperature, if it would instead be better with Black Equalizer. The 'cool' colour tone should match a natural looking white point against the stronger red and green channels while Black Equalizer washes out the vexacious shade.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> So essentially, Eye Saver Mode is turning that particular blue tone darker while Black Equalizer is turning it brighter. I personally would favour the Eye Saver Mode, the "blue oversaturation" of regular displays is too disenchanting for my taste - the less, the better. However it had me thinking since CCFL backlights - like Quantum Dot displays that oversaturate red and green channels - produce a warmer colour temperature, if it would instead be better with Black Equalizer. The 'cool' colour tone should match a natural looking white point against the stronger red and green channels while Black Equalizer washes out the vexacious shade.


Eye Saver Mode makes everything into a super warm yellow piss filter and disables some OSD settings.
Lowering Black Equalizer just brightens all the darks and leaves you with a washed out lifeless image with no color depth.
The purple issue is still visible with lowered Black Equalizer, while with Eye Saver Mode it seems 100% gone.

I don't believe the C24FG70 has much of an issue with blue oversaturation, at least not as much as typical displays. It's calibrated quite well out of the box, they do the color temperature.


----------



## Hunched

Someone said Adam from PCM wasn't so certain this purple issue was from aggressive overdrive, I don't know what else it could be.
I'd happily take a firmware update from Samsung that makes the overdrive less aggressive, if losing the purple artifacting means motion is slightly blurrier I prefer that.
Make the firmware optional if you want Samsung, I know all the pro gamers couldn't care less about image quality and are all about the excessive overdrive for motion clarity, just look at BenQ.

I'm not a pro gamer though, neither are 95%+ of people buying this.
This artifacting should only happen in the FPS mode preset, make FPS mode have the most aggressive overdrive, then everyone would get what they want.

Unfortunately Samsung support is the worst and none of them will listen to any of us or ever be aware this topic or these complaints exist.
Unfortunately none of the reviewers so far have had the competence to notice this issue and notify Samsung of it, assuming Samsung would listen to them more than their customers.
If Samsung's support and communication wasn't top tier garbage, we would a see a solution to this eventually.

To get a firmware update, this information needs to get to someone who can make that happen.
Good luck!
CIA take note, save on that water bill, force people to use Samsung Customer Support at your black sites.


----------



## k2viper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Someone said Adam from PCM wasn't so certain this purple issue was from aggressive overdrive, I don't know what else it could be.


I do not have subject monitor yet, but I've read the thread and watched the videos, and I'm pretty sure that's an overdrive artifacts.

Some years ago I had Acer GD245HQ, a first 24" 120hz display for that time, and I was struggling absolutely the same purple artifacting in TF2 and some other games.

There wasnt much info over the web adressing that issue I had, but I was experimenting with display's service menu and so on.

Finally I found that artifacting completely disappears when I do "hard reset" for a display, I dont remember full sequence, but that was like holding pwr button while pulling pwr cord off then on.

The thing was, that such "hard reset" helped only for some time, around a week or so. Then purplish returned, and I had to redo that "hard reset" again.
I made it many times until i sold that display and got Asus VG278H in 2014.

There was a secong way to completely remove purplish on that old Acer - completely switch off overdrive via service menu. Because of that, I'm sure that subject displays' artifacting is overdrive artifacts.

I'm not sure that my input may help you, but it may be possible that a solution for purple artifacting could be found via service menu or hard reset.
I'd looked in this way, if I was you.


----------



## DaWaN

I am currently using a GeForce GTX 980Ti and an Acer XB270HU (IPS) which I have to give back in 1 month time.
I do not want to go back to my broken R9 280x with 60Hz HP LP2475w, so I am looking for alternatives now.
My desktop is only used for entertainment, so I am fine with going back to 1080p.

I play BeamNG drive very often and that game has very heavy physics which leads to unstable FPS, the difference Gsync makes when playing that game is HUGE, I really do not want to give up Gsync/Freesync.
I also will not tolerate TN screens and altough the XB270HU I have now is reasonable, I do not want to play the AUO lottery when it comes to panel quality either. At least 100Hz is a must too. Last but not least I am not too much bothered with graphics, so a RX480 would do nicely.

That essentially brings me to the C24FG70, it has everything I want: No TN, great blacks, FreeSync and >100Hz.
However, knowing about the broken FreeSync and the overdrive/purple issue makes the choice once again very difficult.
I guess both issues can be fixed with a firmware update. Does anybody know what kind of scaler is used inside the C24FG70? I know some BenQ monitors with MStar scalers were user upgradable. If the FW of the screen can be upgraded it would give me some confidence in a solution in the future.
I was thinking of going with the Acer Predator X27, but the price of that thing is outside of my budget.
So that basically leaves me with 2 choices: Samsung C24FG70 or the Acer XZ271. The XZ271 is actually cheaper and the 27" is a bonus too. Not having the wide gamut and/or strobing backlight is not a huge deal to me. I also found out that the C24FG70 will not be available here until half December, while the XZ271 is in stock right now.
Does anybody know how the XZ271 performs when it comes to overdrive and FreeSync?


----------



## PCM2

I will share some thoughts here as people have mentioned my name a few times and I feel it would be rude not to. To me (bearing in mind I've yet to use the monitor first hand) the 'purple trailing' does not sound or look like overshoot. It seems to be the typical shade breakup trailing which is characteristic of some of the slowest transitions performed by VA panels. Sometimes VA models give an obvious smokey/smeary trail for such transitions, but I've observed many models suffer from a degree of shade breakup. Dark shades breaking out into some of their constituent colours with green, red and purple elements being quite common. These would be more noticeable on a monitor with a colour gamut like this one as the saturation levels are generally stronger. This isn't something tweaking the overdrive would fix. Tweaking the colours or reducing the contrast massively would (both of which 'Eye Saver Mode' does), but that's simply because the shades involved in the transitions are shifted to unproblematic transitions.


----------



## Sedolf

Thanks for the input PCM2.
It should be possible to find out what's causing it by testing it while the monitor is cold.
VA panels are more temperature sensitive than other types. And when it's really cold - i.e. being kept in an unheated room overnight during winter - they get much slower (more trailing, less overshoot) and it takes a while to warm up.
So if the purple effect is caused by shade breakup trailing, then it would be worse when it's cold.
If it's caused by the overdrive impulse then it should be less noticeable or even disappear in a cold state.


----------



## Kris194

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> Also, I do not agree that 27" and 1440p is the best resolution for all around. I do not like scaling windows. I would rather leave it to 100%.
> I think 32" @ 1440p is perfect. I feel 27" and 1440p is a little small and crowded.
> 
> I also tried 32" @ 4k and found that also to be way too crowded without scaling. So I must deduct that 40" @ 4k is best ( the only thing I have not tried, because I cannot find something decent to buy).


Basically, with 1440p 27" screen and 2160p 40" screen you get the same dot pitch so I'm not sure what you're talking about. Also you need to remember that with every inch your screen shows less and less detailed picture.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> I will share some thoughts here as people have mentioned my name a few times and I feel it would be rude not to. To me (bearing in mind I've yet to use the monitor first hand) the 'purple trailing' does not sound or look like overshoot. It seems to be the typical shade breakup trailing which is characteristic of some of the slowest transitions performed by VA panels. Sometimes VA models give an obvious smokey/smeary trail for such transitions, but I've observed many models suffer from a degree of shade breakup. Dark shades breaking out into some of their constituent colours with green, red and purple elements being quite common. These would be more noticeable on a monitor with a colour gamut like this one as the saturation levels are generally stronger. This isn't something tweaking the overdrive would fix. Tweaking the colours or reducing the contrast massively would (both of which 'Eye Saver Mode' does), but that's simply because the shades involved in the transitions are shifted to unproblematic transitions.


That's what I thought as well. I was getting a similar effect with dark greys, but green trailing instead of purple and not as intense, with the Eizo Foris FG2421 for the brief time I had it.


----------



## Techbyte

I swear the strobing isn't working properly on my C24FG70. I have tried everything. Still see ghosting in UFO Test.

I ordered another one from Amazon. I just signed up for their visa bs to save the $75. Still cost about $350 after Tax and Saturday delivery ($30). Will be here tomorrow.

If it is doing the same thing then I'll just return it. Sorry Amazon. If it's not, then I'll return the original back to Samsung.

And I pray, to the almighty panel lottery god. May I receive a panel free from all defects. Amen


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> I swear the strobing isn't working properly on my C24FG70. I have tried everything. Still see ghosting in UFO Test.
> 
> I ordered another one from Amazon. I just signed up for their visa bs to save the $75. Still cost about $350 after Tax and Saturday delivery ($30). Will be here tomorrow.
> 
> If it is doing the same thing then I'll just return it. Sorry Amazon. If it's not, then I'll return the original back to Samsung.
> 
> And I pray, to the almighty panel lottery god. May I receive a panel free from all defects. Amen


Strobing doesn't remove ghosting (it can add its own kind though, but at high refresh rates the CFG70 seems free from that). It just removes sample and hold blur so that you can effortlessly track any moving object, such as reading every street name and such on TestUFO's moving map test:

http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=toronto-map.png&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=-1

Without strobing you can't really read anything due to the blur you will see when trying to read anything. With strobing there is no blur so reading the map isn't a problem.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Strobing doesn't remove ghosting (it can add its own kind though, but at high refresh rates the CFG70 seems free from that). It just removes sample and hold blur so that you can effortlessly track any moving object, such as reading every street name and such on TestUFO's moving map test:
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=toronto-map.png&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=-1
> 
> Without strobing you can't really read anything due to the blur you will see when trying to read anything. With strobing there is no blur so reading the map isn't a problem.


When I set the C24FG70 to 144hz, display settings to 144hz, response time to Faster and Fastest, there is pretty bad ghosting in the UFO tests. A white trail that hangs off of the back of the UFO. When set to the 1900ish pixels per second or whatever, the trail is the size of the UFO itself. When I run the text test, the letters have a white blur off to the side of them. It was just like when I set response time to High in my LG 29" UW IPS FreeSync. It did the same thing. However, when set to normal or low, it disappeared. So I was able to fix and correct it. I can't fix it on the CFG70.

I don't think my Strobing is working properly or the timing is off or something. I'll find out tomorrow for sure. My new one from Amazon already shipped. When I track the number it says overnight Saturday delivery. So it will be here tomorrow 100%. Amazon was out of stock of the CFG70 for a lil bit so the one I get tomorrow should be fresh stock.

On a side note, I did notice the purple ordeal in CS Go and Skyrim with certain grays and Browns. However, it wasn't very noticeable and nothing like in the videos.


----------



## aliquis

Quote:


> I swear the strobing isn't working properly on my C24FG70. I have tried everything. Still see ghosting in UFO Test.


I think your monitor/ strobing mode is working fine.

What you perceive is probably what is called the stroboscopic effect.

When you enable strobing, at 144hz/144fps, instead of the full refresh period of 7ms each frame will only be shown for a short duration (for about 1ms ) before the backlight goes off until the next refresh .

Naturally, motion should be fluid without gaps but because our frames per second and hz are limited, there are gaps between each new frame.

If you run a lcd monitor without strobing, these gaps (each frame is shown for the full refresh period) cause motionblur.

During strobing however, the blur gets removed and these steps (~7ms gaps) can become visible. What you are maybe seeing is a sharp though very faint ghost ufo that is about 7 pixel behind (at a movement speed of 1000pixel/sec and 144fps/hz) and is chasing the sharp vibrant image.of the ufo?

If thats what you are seeing, thats normal.


----------



## Techbyte

I was actually able to get a picture of it with my Nexus 6. This is pretty much exactly what it looks like.

960 pixels per second



1920 pixels per second.



Ignore bottom two UFOs in last pic. This is NOT what they look like.


----------



## aliquis

Thats normal, your monitor is not defect.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> Thats normal, your monitor is not defect.


Really? I thought the strobing was suppose to eliminate motion blur? With FreeSync on there isn't ghosting per say, but the UFO isn't nearly as clear.

Also, can anyone else confirm flickering in YouTube videos with FreeSync on?


----------



## aliquis

I can't see any motion blur on this picture, the ufos are very clear/sharp. You see ghosting and i already tried my best to explain why.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> I can't see any motion blur on this picture, the ufos are very clear/sharp. You see ghosting and i already tried my best to explain why.


So this isn't ghosting and is normal?


----------



## aliquis

I tried my best to explain what you see in my post #1186.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> I tried my best to explain what you see in my post #1186.


I think I get it. Well damn... Amazon already shipped the new one so I can't cancel it either. On the plus side I will be a little more at ease with it when I see for myself that the other one is going to do the same thing. I would say that maybe the new sample will be better, but this one is flawless. (minus free sync issues) I'll still set them up side by side and keep the best one. May as well. Either way I have to return one. I don't want two.

I think I'm just going to give up on FreeSync too. It seems there is always something wacky with it. I think I'll pick up a GTX 1070 around Black Friday / Cyber Monday and just sell my RX 480. I'm sure a 1060 would be enough for me and a 1070 is kind of overkill for 1080P but I'll definitely have no problems pushing 140fps at 1080P with a 1070. Between the 1070 pushing 140fps+, Nvidia Fast Sync, and Vsync, I'm sure I can keep tearing to a minimum.


----------



## aliquis

I don't know if you already extended your freesync range (with CRU or driver hack) to 60-144hz to be useful? ( i sure did)

If you already have an rx 480, even though there are some issues, personally i would keep it.

If you are unsure about the benefit of freesync vs no sync/ vsync/ fastsync/windowed mode etc. you can download the nvidia gsync demo.

It has a test pattern and frame sliders, you can compare vsync to freesync (at different framerates) etc.and test out your hearts content and see for yourself how much worth the benefit of freesync is .


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> I don't know if you already extended your freesync range (with CRU or driver hack) to 60-144hz to be useful? ( i sure did)
> 
> If you already have an rx 480, even though there are some issues, personally i would keep it.
> 
> If you are unsure about the benefit of freesync vs no sync/ vsync/ fastsync/windowed mode etc. you can download the nvidia gsync demo.
> 
> It has a test pattern and frame sliders, you can compare vsync to freesync (at different framerates) etc.and test out your hearts content and see for yourself how much worth the benefit of freesync is .


Do you have the Samsung C24FG70? If so, do you notice an odd flickering in YouTube videos with FreeSync on? It almost seems to go with the blue line of pixels flickering. Also, does the back side of the bottom right corner of yours feel a little warm?


----------



## aliquis

Yes i have, but my msi rx 480 got defective about a week ago unfortunatly (the vram started to produce constant artefacts). So i am currently running a nvidia card with freesync disabled.

What i did when i had the amd card and will do again in the future (and if the freesync flicker issues are not fixed by then ) is make two profiles in the monitor OSD, one for freesync and one for desktop use, to be able to fast swtich to freesync when playing games and using the other profile to avoid the flicker issues while on the desktop (i think i can live with the blue flicker on the edge in games).


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> Yes i have, but my msi rx 480 got defective about a week ago unfortunatly (the vram started to produce constant artefacts). So i am currently running a nvidia card with freesync disabled.
> 
> What i did when i had the amd card and will do again in the future (and if the freesync flicker issues are not fixed by then ) is make two profiles in the monitor OSD, one for freesync and one for desktop use, to be able to fast swtich to freesync when playing games and using the other profile to avoid the flicker issues while on the desktop.


Right, I did the same thing. I setup 3 profiles for the 3 buttons. The first button I setup for desktop, second for gaming (FreeSync), third for gaming (strobing) to compare results. Those profile buttons are awesome. I really like this monitor, so I am going to keep it regardless. I was just looking ahead to the possibility of the FreeSync issues never being resolved. I would then just go Nvidia to take advantage of Fast Sync and the monitors Strobing. Fast Sync will be better than tearing or using Vsync.

Put your hand on the bottom right corner of the monitor. Does it feel warm to you?


----------



## aliquis

Yes slightly warm. Btw. i am currently running this monitor at 144hz and fastsync limited to 72fps with RTSS to avoid framepacing problems, its a viable option but i would still prefer to run freesync .


----------



## xg4m3

Im still waiting for it to become available in my country








Tomorrow im going to the store to check out new Acer's BE240Y, 75Hz IPS and if i like it, i'll take it and then in a week or two C24FG70. With those two i would have everything covered; gaming, work, multimedia and normal basic usage.


----------



## aliquis

I waited for a long time for a decent VA Monitor to make the switch.
The biggest plus of this monitor (or other VA panels)for me is that you get a overall good picture and that it has no ips glow.

I admit its preference, but i can't stand ips glow. My previous dell i set to only 10% brightness to reduce the glow to tolerable levels.This monitor i can run at 90% brightness and my eyes are perfectly comfortable.


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I haven't been using strobing because it seems like you would only want to use it when fps = refresh rate, and I'm not going to use v-sync in any multiplayer games or first person shooters.
> Strobing will be reserved for non-competitive games where I can maintain 100fps at max graphics or close to it, so not a lot of things, not even GTA V because of framerate.
> ...
> Strobing is rarely going to be useful.


You are saying "strobing is rarely going to be useful" when you didn't tried it at all








Just try strobing. It's the key feature of this monitor.


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> You are saying "strobing is rarely going to be useful" when you didn't tried it at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just try strobing. It's the key feature of this monitor.


the middle one


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> I waited for a long time for a decent VA Monitor to make the switch.
> The biggest plus of this monitor (or other VA panels)for me is that you get a overall good picture and that it has no ips glow.
> 
> I admit its preference, but i can't stand ips glow. My previous dell i set to only 10% brightness to reduce the glow to tolerable levels.This monitor i can run at 90% brightness and my eyes are perfectly comfortable.


Totally agree. The main reason I am keeping it and making it work even with the FreeSync issues is because of how good the panel looks. I thought about going with something else but the more I looked, the more I realized that I was going to end up with a TN panel. I could pay more and go with a 27" IPS 144hz option but then I get to play the panel lottery game with backlight bleed and IPS glow. I didn't know anything about VA until I purchased my Samsung 55" Quantum Dot VA TV. This made me realize how bad IPS panels can be with displaying blacks, IPS glow, backlight bleed, etc. I know backlight bleed can effect pretty much any monitor, but seems to be more of a problem with IPS panels. There are very few options available when it comes to fast refresh rate VA panels. The Samsung CFG70 seems to be the best option available.

I am now a VA panel lifer until proper OLED / QLED options become available with the uneven pixel wear / image retention / burn in issues fully resolved.


----------



## TonyDeez

A bit of bad news, hopefully just on my end, here. I get a little bit of artifacting where there is a lot of motion going on around the edges of red enemy names. Don't mind the pokemon twitch stream I've got running in the background.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> I was actually able to get a picture of it with my Nexus 6. This is pretty much exactly what it looks like.
> 
> 960 pixels per second
> 
> 
> 
> 1920 pixels per second.
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore bottom two UFOs in last pic. This is NOT what they look like.


That's perfectly normal. That's how they are supposed to look like.

You're seeing POSITIVE (NORMAL) ghosting. Strobing doesn't eliminate ghosting. It eliminates MOTION BLUR. Please do NOT confuse ghosting and motion blur.
Ghosting is called "Overdrive artifacts" when something called OVERSHOOT happens (due to too much voltage being used for some color transitions) and the pixel overshoots its target color, causing INVERSE GHOSTING. What you're seeing there is POSITIVE ghosting which is almost always better than inverse, but this can depend on the overdrive GAIN also.

What eliminates ghosting is proper calibration of the overdrive circuit. Ghosting occurs due to pixel transition times, which are LOWER on VA panels and fastest on TN panels. CRT's and OLEDs have no ghosting, BUT CRT's also have no motion blur but don't have ghosting either, while OLED's DO have ghosting, unless a strobe type tech is used with them.

BTW strobing makes ghosting MORE apparently, not LESS apparent, because since MOTION BLUR is removed, what you have remaining are the ghosting or overdrive artifacts. If strobing is disabled, you wont see the 'ghosting' because THE MOTION BLUR WILL OBSCURE IT!

On a well calibrated overdrive circuit, motion blur should completely obscure ghosting so that everything blends in without seeing an obvious copy of the UFO. If there is NO overdrive, you will see a very clear copy of the UFO on the next frame (without strobing) because the pixel persistence is so slow, that the UFO will show an almost complete copy of itself. On a perfect overdrive circuit, the UFO will be obscured by the "eye tracking sample and hold motion blur" and all you will see is blur. On an overdrive circuit done EXCESSIVELY with too much voltage, you will see an INVERSE COPY OF THE GHOSTING, which will show the UFO in inverse colors.

Since strobing eliminates motion blur, you will see what's left of the ghosting since there is no blur to obscure it. Very few LCD monitors can be set well enough to eliminate BOTH inverse ghosting (too high overdrive) AND positive ghosting (too low to normal overdrive) due to different voltages being needed for different color values (0-255).

Here is an example of 144hz with the overdrive circuit set TOO HIGH (strobing is disabled):









Here is an example of 144hz with the overdrive circuit actually set to a balanced level:


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyDeez*
> 
> A bit of bad news, hopefully just on my end, here. I get a little bit of artifacting where there is a lot of motion going on around the edges of red enemy names. Don't mind the pokemon twitch stream I've got running in the background.


I could see it the best on ana or the last 5 seconds of the video.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> That's perfectly normal. That's how they are supposed to look like.
> 
> You're seeing POSITIVE (NORMAL) ghosting. Strobing doesn't eliminate ghosting. It eliminates MOTION BLUR. Please do NOT confuse ghosting and motion blur.
> Ghosting is called "Overdrive artifacts" when something called OVERSHOOT happens (due to too much voltage being used for some color transitions) and the pixel overshoots its target color, causing INVERSE GHOSTING. What you're seeing there is POSITIVE ghosting which is almost always better than inverse, but this can depend on the overdrive GAIN also.
> 
> What eliminates ghosting is proper calibration of the overdrive circuit. Ghosting occurs due to pixel transition times, which are LOWER on VA panels and fastest on TN panels. CRT's and OLEDs have no ghosting, BUT CRT's also have no motion blur but don't have ghosting either, while OLED's DO have ghosting, unless a strobe type tech is used with them.
> 
> BTW strobing makes ghosting MORE apparently, not LESS apparent, because since MOTION BLUR is removed, what you have remaining are the ghosting or overdrive artifacts. If strobing is disabled, you wont see the 'ghosting' because THE MOTION BLUR WILL OBSCURE IT!
> 
> On a well calibrated overdrive circuit, motion blur should completely obscure ghosting so that everything blends in without seeing an obvious copy of the UFO. If there is NO overdrive, you will see a very clear copy of the UFO on the next frame (without strobing) because the pixel persistence is so slow, that the UFO will show an almost complete copy of itself. On a perfect overdrive circuit, the UFO will be obscured by the "eye tracking sample and hold motion blur" and all you will see is blur. On an overdrive circuit done EXCESSIVELY with too much voltage, you will see an INVERSE COPY OF THE GHOSTING, which will show the UFO in inverse colors.
> 
> Since strobing eliminates motion blur, you will see what's left of the ghosting since there is no blur to obscure it. Very few LCD monitors can be set well enough to eliminate BOTH inverse ghosting (too high overdrive) AND positive ghosting (too low to normal overdrive) due to different voltages being needed for different color values (0-255).
> 
> Here is an example of 144hz with the overdrive circuit set TOO HIGH (strobing is disabled):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an example of 144hz with the overdrive circuit actually set to a balanced level:


Thank you for the info! Luckily, I was able to cancel my Amazon order. I received an email saying it shipped, but when I went into my account it still said "preparing for shipment" The shipping label was printed, but not actually shipped. I went to cancel it but it said it wasnt guaranteed. 5 mins later I received an email saying it was cancelled.

The one I received from Samsung has no defects at all then. No stuck / dead pixels, no backlight bleed, no scratches on the panel, backlighting appears uniform. I thought there was possibly a strobing defect but you all proved it's not the case. Hopefully the FreeSync bugs get resolved.
Anyways, no point in stiffing Amazon with overnight Saturday delivery fee and return shipping because I am stupid, lol. My luck the one from Amazon would have ended up having a stuck pixel or some backlight bleed in a corner or something.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> No stuck / dead pixels, no backlight bleed, no scratches on the panel, backlighting appears uniform. I thought there was possibly a strobing defect but you all proved it's not the case. Hopefully the FreeSync bugs get resolved.


So, you're keeping it despite the purple artifacts?


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> So, you're keeping it despite the purple artifacts?


They all do this as far as I know. What would you recommend for a 24" 144hz monitor? Besides the CFG70 it's TN panels. I would rather have some colors in some scenarios have this purple issue than to have all of the colors look like **** and have my whites go yellow in the corners of my display. Just saying. Every TN panel I have seen the whites go yellowish in the corners, drives me nuts.

Also, I had to look hard to notice the purple ordeal on mine. I can see it if I look hard enough, but its nothing like the videos I have seen.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> Just saying. Every TN panel I have seen the whites go yellowish in the corners, drives me nuts.


Been there, done that.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Been there, done that.


What do you mean? You noticed this to or? lol

Don't get me wrong, I don't like this purple issue that is going on. I obviously wish it wasn't there. But I have been playing Skyrim and I don't even notice it. That said, I am using FreeSync as well. So maybe it is worse with strobing?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> That said, I am using FreeSync as well. So maybe it is worse with strobing?


Maybe; i wouldn't know.

Anyway, i meant that i've tried high refresh TN in the past and it didn't go so well, which is how i ended up with this CRT (one i'm trying to replace by a quality VA monitor).


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> I will share some thoughts here as people have mentioned my name a few times and I feel it would be rude not to. To me (bearing in mind I've yet to use the monitor first hand) the 'purple trailing' does not sound or look like overshoot. It seems to be the typical shade breakup trailing which is characteristic of some of the slowest transitions performed by VA panels. Sometimes VA models give an obvious smokey/smeary trail for such transitions, but I've observed many models suffer from a degree of shade breakup. Dark shades breaking out into some of their constituent colours with green, red and purple elements being quite common. These would be more noticeable on a monitor with a colour gamut like this one as the saturation levels are generally stronger. This isn't something tweaking the overdrive would fix. Tweaking the colours or reducing the contrast massively would (both of which 'Eye Saver Mode' does), but that's simply because the shades involved in the transitions are shifted to unproblematic transitions.


Thanks for the input.
Seems like we just have to live with it, the extremes of Eye Saver Mode or other changes aren't worth it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> You are saying "strobing is rarely going to be useful" when you didn't tried it at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just try strobing. It's the key feature of this monitor.


? I have used it.
The thing is, here are the scenario's where I don't want to use strobing:
1. Whenever fps does always not equal or exceed refresh rate
2. During any competitive gaming because of increased input lag
These are basically the rules for when to not use v-sync as well, and it so happens that strobing is best when v-sync and a steady fps can be maintained.

Since 100hz is the lowest single strobing mode, I would have to be able to maintain at least 100fps consistently and decide I'd rather have 100hz than 144hz.
144fps constant in many new games is tough, I don't want all my graphics on the lowest possible settings.

So yea, there aren't a ton of scenarios where I will use it.
Games where I use a controller and can maintain vsync at 100fps or higher will probably be the only times it gets used.
Too bad Dark Souls 3 is 60fps capped... One of the few things with a controller I put a lot of time into.

Whenever I'm using a mouse I think I'm sticking with 144hz


----------



## jthomp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Too bad Dark Souls 3 is 60fps capped...


LOL, What century is this again? Wait a minute, even 20th century games have unlimited FPS!

Man, I was so disappointed when I learned that Doom 3 was 60 FPS capped as well. So many animations not living to their fullest potential. I modded that game with higher run speed, unlimited run, and weapon sounds/mods along with all the texture and shader updates. I was SO EXCITED to play it at 144hz. Well, ummm, NOPE!

Carmack is a smart man but he's done some very questionable things in regards to the ID Tech engines.

By the way, I tried ULMB before and hated the way it looked, despite the lessened blur.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Maybe; i wouldn't know.
> 
> Anyway, i meant that i've tried high refresh TN in the past and it didn't go so well, which is how i ended up with this CRT (one i'm trying to replace by a quality VA monitor).


Ahh I see. I was at Best Buy today and they had an Asus PG248Q on display. This is a 24" TN 144hz (180hz OC) Gsync monitor. The first thing I noticed was the whites yellowing in the corners which isn't something I would put up with for $350 + Tax. I threw up lagom.nl and the last 6 bars on the contrast test were the same color / blended into each other. I just can't see spending $350 + Tax on a TN monitor. Regardless of Gsync or not.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jthomp*
> 
> LOL, What century is this again? Wait a minute, even 20th century games have unlimited FPS!
> 
> Man, I was so disappointed when I learned that Doom 3 was 60 FPS capped as well. So many animations not living to their fullest potential. Carmack is a smart man but he's done some very questionable things in regards to the ID Tech engines.
> 
> By the way, I tried ULMB before and hated the way it looked, despite the lessened blur.


I think ULMB looks fine? It looks exactly the same but more clear, to me anyway, when framerate is good in regards to refresh rate.

Dark Souls 3 is capped because Japanese devs making dumb choices and tying things to framerate.
The game slows down if the framerate lowers, at least I think it does.
It works like Fallout 4, the game speed is effected by fps, if you unlock it and double it you move twice as fast...


----------



## jthomp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I think ULMB looks fine? It looks exactly the same but more clear, to me anyway, when framerate is good in regards to refresh rate.
> 
> Dark Souls 3 is capped because Japanese devs making dumb choices and tying things to framerate.
> The game slows down if the framerate lowers, at least I think it does.
> It works like Fallout 4, the game speed is effected by fps, if you unlock it and double it you move twice as fast...


I just hate the lessened brightness. Then again, I love my eyes to bleed. Not really, but I do want the fuller brightness.

I'm sure they have their reasons for tying framerate to the physics, but I think it's a misguided approach. It's just bad design overall. These games can't live to their fullest potential, yet, I can play the original Doom and Quake at unlimited FPS.

To me, from an end user perspective, limiting FPS would be akin to limiting the resolution to 1080p and not considering that higher resolutions will ever be used.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jthomp*
> 
> I just hate the lessened brightness. Then again, I love my eyes to bleed. Not really, but I do want the fuller brightness.
> 
> I'm sure they have their reasons for tying framerate to the physics, but I think it's a misguided approach. It's just bad design overall. These games can't live to their fullest potential, yet, I can play the original Doom and Quake at unlimited FPS.
> 
> To me, from an end user perspective, limiting FPS would be akin to limiting the resolution to 1080p and not considering that higher resolutions will ever be used.


The reason is laziness.

Also if ULMB at 100 brightness with 100 pulse width at 120 Hz isn't bright enough for you, then you need to tone down the lighting in your room.


----------



## jthomp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The reason is laziness.
> 
> Also if ULMB at 100 brightness with 100 pulse width at 120 Hz isn't bright enough for you, then you need to tone down the lighting in your room.


I may try it again with the Viewsonic that is coming to me, I didn't think to increase the brightness back up to 100 or change any other settings.

I believe I had the brightness at 80 when I tried it on the PG248Q and the initial impression wasn't good at all to me. It looked seriously gimped and I didn't tinker with it further.

I generally keep a low light level in my room when doing extended gaming, but even then, I still prefer a brighter screen. (around 80ish on a PA248Q, for instance).


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jthomp*
> 
> I may try it again with the Viewsonic that is coming to me, I didn't think to increase the brightness back up to 100 or change any other settings.
> 
> I believe I had the brightness at 80 when I tried it on the PG248Q and the initial impression wasn't good at all to me. It looked seriously gimped and I didn't tinker with it further.


What viewsonic has strobing?


----------



## jthomp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> What viewsonic has strobing?


XG2703-GS


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jthomp*
> 
> XG2703-GS


Oh right the gsync one, outta my wallet range lol.


----------



## jthomp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Oh right the gsync one, outta my wallet range lol.


Mine too, to be honest, but I got really disappointed with my new PB278Q and decided to just go all the way with the 144hz option with gysnc. I need that 1440p either way.

I'll just have to ebay some more stuff, lol


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> So, you're keeping it despite the purple artifacts?


I kind of take back what I said earlier now.... I've been playing Skyrim tonight and I really didn't notice this purple ordeal. Now I did though. I was in some building and there it was. Couldn't miss it. It was pretty bad. Then I noticed it when running outside. The ground would get it slightly while running. Then go to normal when I stopped. Now I'm starting to see it more and more.

Honestly, as much as I like this monitor, this still may be a deal breaker. I was willing to look past the FreeSync issues and hope for a firmware or driver fix. But I don't know about this purple artifacting now. Sigh... Samsung really dropped the ball with this one.

EDIT:
God Damnit! Out of no where, my C24FG70 started producing coil whine. It does it when set to Faster and Fastest but not normal. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Coldfriction

Really it's such a rare occurence. The monitor isn't quite perfect but after just enjoying playing games again for a few days you realize it has far more strong points than weak ones. I notice all sorts of crud on the other screens I use now. All I really want are the freesync issues taken care of. Flickering desktops and the blue flickering column of pixels are the only real show stoppers here for me. I'm banking on those being fixed in an update to either AMD's drivers or to the monitors firmware (hopefully via executable). Great colors, great blacks, great pixel response time, bright, excellent strobing, no backlight bleeding, quite uniform screen, and a weird purple thing that is noticeable once in a while primarily in a couple of games that are older and bland looking anyway. All you have to do to change your mind about returning this monitor is play Doom for ten minutes; it looks soooooo good. It isn't perfect and you'll still want to buy another monitor down the line, but for now I have a hard time thinking I'll be satisfied with another screen more than this one for the price.


----------



## jthomp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> ...Flickering desktops and the blue flickering column of pixels are the only real show stoppers here...


Good lord, what kind of craziness is this??? Even my AHVA panels don't do that. I've never seen that before in any of the panels I have owned (or returned or used at work, etc.)


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> I kind of take back what I said earlier now...


Yeah, it sounds like the kind of phenomenon that would ruin an entire experience. That's why i asked. I've had monitors with shade breakup before (or, at least, similar to this), and i hated it. This seems like another case of the old great monitor ruined by a single issue.


----------



## xg4m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jthomp*
> 
> Man, I was so disappointed when I learned that Doom 3 was 60 FPS capped as well. So many animations not living to their fullest potential. I modded that game with higher run speed, unlimited run, and weapon sounds/mods along with all the texture and shader updates. I was SO EXCITED to play it at 144hz. Well, ummm, NOPE!
> 
> Carmack is a smart man but he's done some very questionable things in regards to the ID Tech engines.
> 
> By the way, I tried ULMB before and hated the way it looked, despite the lessened blur.


Doom had an option to cap it at 60 or unlock it in settings menu


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jthomp*
> 
> Good lord, what kind of craziness is this??? Even my AHVA panels don't do that. I've never seen that before in any of the panels I have owned (or returned or used at work, etc.)


The flickering desktop and blue line of pixels on the very right side of display are FreeSync related. If you turn off FreeSync, they both stop.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> I definitely can see where all of the people who say "You can't see a difference above 60hz/60fps" have no idea what they are talking about.


There is like 20 times more people exaggerating the "awesomeness" of 144 hz. I had 0 problems going back to 60hz from 1 month of using xb271hu, for instance.


----------



## Techbyte

I just read a couple reviews of the Lenovo Y27F and people are reporting the very same purple "overshoot". One mentioned that it was doing it because of the overdrive technology and that its ghosting is way too bad without it. I'm assuming the Y27F gives you an option to shut if off and when it does it fixes the purple but ghosts like a mofo. For those that do not know, this is a newer VA panel.

The reason I bring this up is because maybe it's an overdrive issue afterall.

Either way, I'll be returning mine. I could live with the FreeSync issues. I just stopped using FreeSync. I didn't notice any tearing. But I bought Skyrim Ultimate Edition last year on a $10 sale and never played it. I got the Special Edition auto added to Steam for Free. So I decided to play. I like it, and plan on playing it for a while. Once I started noticing the purple "overshoot", I see it everywhere. It really ruins it.

I know this is only one game, but I looked for it in Overwatch to see if it would do it and it does it some on every gray wall.


----------



## Kris194

Here is an overview I found on YouTube of C24FG70. It looks quite impressive for a monitors standard, definitely better than any TN display.


----------



## xg4m3

Can someone please measure the bezels? How thick are they?
I'm fan of a zero-bezel design for double monitor setup, but i can look past it if the monitor turns out good


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> I will share some thoughts here as people have mentioned my name a few times and I feel it would be rude not to. To me (bearing in mind I've yet to use the monitor first hand) the 'purple trailing' does not sound or look like overshoot. It seems to be the typical shade breakup trailing which is characteristic of some of the slowest transitions performed by VA panels. Sometimes VA models give an obvious smokey/smeary trail for such transitions, but I've observed many models suffer from a degree of shade breakup. Dark shades breaking out into some of their constituent colours with green, red and purple elements being quite common. These would be more noticeable on a monitor with a colour gamut like this one as the saturation levels are generally stronger. This isn't something tweaking the overdrive would fix. Tweaking the colours or reducing the contrast massively would (both of which 'Eye Saver Mode' does), but that's simply because the shades involved in the transitions are shifted to unproblematic transitions.


I hadn't seen this post and i had already typed out what Adam said almost verbatim, glad i caught it when looking for the images of the calibration reports. This is almost certainly what it is.
It may be lessened by a warmer grey scale calibration. Only going by the few reports shown in this thread, there seems to be a bit of a cold tone to the mid and lower greys in some of them. If it were perhaps warmed up a bit it could help to mask it, which seems to coincide with putting it into reader mode, again like Adam said. Someone with the monitor who has it bad should take a look at their report, and or a greyscale image and see if it's blusish/purplish in tone in the mid to lower range.

Like this monitor who ever it is probably has the problem more noticeable


Than this person.


which, ok coldfriction even says it is very slight on his sample, and the above second report is his. I would even say his "smear" is slightly more brownish in tone.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> I hadn't seen this post and i had already typed out what Adam said almost verbatim, glad i caught it when looking for the images of the calibration reports. This is almost certainly what it is.
> It may be lessened by a warmer grey scale calibration. Only going by the few reports shown in this thread, there seems to be a bit of a cold tone to the mid and lower greys in some of them. If it were perhaps warmed up a bit it could help to mask it, which seems to coincide with putting it into reader mode, again like Adam said. Someone with the monitor who has it bad should take a look at their report, and or a greyscale image and see if it's blusish/purplish in tone in the mid to lower range.
> 
> Like this monitor who ever it is probably has the problem more noticeable
> 
> 
> Than this person.
> 
> 
> which, ok coldfriction even says it is very slight on his sample, and the above second report is his. I would even say his "smear" is slightly more brownish in tone.


Here is mine. It wasn't noticeable at first, until I started looking for it. Now I can see it. Skyrim is my worst offender so far.


----------



## ruimfine

Why they calibrate HDMI if people use DisplayPort :|


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> I just read a couple reviews of the Lenovo Y27F and people are reporting the very same purple "overshoot". One mentioned that it was doing it because of the overdrive technology and that its ghosting is way too bad without it. I'm assuming the Y27F gives you an option to shut if off and when it does it fixes the purple but ghosts like a mofo. For those that do not know, this is a newer VA panel.
> 
> The reason I bring this up is because maybe it's an overdrive issue afterall.
> 
> Either way, I'll be returning mine. I could live with the FreeSync issues. I just stopped using FreeSync. I didn't notice any tearing. But I bought Skyrim Ultimate Edition last year on a $10 sale and never played it. I got the Special Edition auto added to Steam for Free. So I decided to play. I like it, and plan on playing it for a while. Once I started noticing the purple "overshoot", I see it everywhere. It really ruins it.
> 
> I know this is only one game, but I looked for it in Overwatch to see if it would do it and it does it some on every gray wall.


The Y27 is older than the C24FG70, and the Acer XZ271 and C27FG70 will be using the same panel as the Y27 as far as I know.
Seems like every single Samsung VA panel has this issue, and it can't be fixed by users or Samsung it seems.
Unless you engage yellow piss filter mode.

I'd be returning mine too, but I need a monitor. So I can't return it, because what 144hz+ VA am I supposed to get instead?
What are you replacing it with that's an improvement?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> I hadn't seen this post and i had already typed out what Adam said almost verbatim, glad i caught it when looking for the images of the calibration reports. This is almost certainly what it is.
> It may be lessened by a warmer grey scale calibration. Only going by the few reports shown in this thread, there seems to be a bit of a cold tone to the mid and lower greys in some of them. If it were perhaps warmed up a bit it could help to mask it, which seems to coincide with putting it into reader mode, again like Adam said. Someone with the monitor who has it bad should take a look at their report, and or a greyscale image and see if it's blusish/purplish in tone in the mid to lower range.
> 
> Like this monitor who ever it is probably has the problem more noticeable
> 
> 
> Than this person.
> 
> 
> which, ok coldfriction even says it is very slight on his sample, and the above second report is his. I would even say his "smear" is slightly more brownish in tone.


Mine is the one with the keyboard in the top right.... *** is wrong with mine?
Everyone else gets 2.2 gamma, smooth color temperature and Delta E.
Meanwhile I'm lower at 2.16, my color temp is a roller coaster, and my 80% grey step is way out of place. :/
I always lose







I have by far the worst calibration report for this monitor so far.

Still doesn't seem like it's worth a replacement, seeing as even the best looking results still don't seem much if at all better with the purple.


----------



## Techbyte

I would just buy an LG 24GM77-B. It is a 24" 1080p TN 144hz 1ms with Strobing. It is as good as it gets after the CFG70 when it comes to 144hz 24" monitors.

I decided to not write off the CFG70 quite yet though. I have 30 days to initiate the return. So I'm going to wait to see if they release some firmware / driver fix and to see how much I can pickup the LG for on Black Friday / Cyber Monday. If I can get it closer to $200, I'll live with that until a Defect Free VA comes available or until Samsung fixes theirs so I can order the revision.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> I would just buy an LG 24GM77-B. It is a 24" 1080p TN 144hz 1ms with Strobing. It is as good as it gets after the CFG70 when it comes to 144hz 24" monitors.
> 
> I decided to not write off the CFG70 quite yet though. I have 30 days to initiate the return. So I'm going to wait to see if they release some firmware / driver fix and to see how much I can pickup the LG for on Black Friday / Cyber Monday. If I can get it closer to $200, I'll live with that until a Defect Free VA comes available or until Samsung fixes theirs so I can order the revision.


Didn't you say that you could never go back to a TN panel? I used to be the same way when I had my XB270HU, and now here I am with my S2417DG...it's funny how a lot of us swear we can never go back to TN but then all these new monitors come out and just don't cut it and we end up going back anyways. And the wait for the perfect monitor continues...


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> I hadn't seen this post and i had already typed out what Adam said almost verbatim, glad i caught it when looking for the images of the calibration reports. This is almost certainly what it is.
> It may be lessened by a warmer grey scale calibration. Only going by the few reports shown in this thread, there seems to be a bit of a cold tone to the mid and lower greys in some of them. If it were perhaps warmed up a bit it could help to mask it, which seems to coincide with putting it into reader mode, again like Adam said. Someone with the monitor who has it bad should take a look at their report, and or a greyscale image and see if it's blusish/purplish in tone in the mid to lower range.


As the guy with the keyboard in their calibration report, outside of eye saver mode nothing helps a ton.
You can select color temperature of Cool 1, Cool 2, Normal, Warm 1, Warm 2, Custom.
Warm 2 makes everything super yellow, and while the "artifacting" isn't as purple.... the tone shift is still as noticeable.
It shifts to the same degree but from yellow to a slightly less purple that's closer to being grey.
Eye Saver Mode is doing something more than warming/yellowing the image, it is 100% eliminated in that mode, something more going on behind the scenes than what I can see immediately.

Maxing out red and blue and lowering green to make the whole image more purple makes the purple less noticeable as one would expect, the image still looks terrible but I still prefer it to Eye Saver Mode.

Eye Saver Mode also isn't any blurrier in motion, overdrive seems to be the same. Contrast is gone, blacks become greys, colors are muted, warm yet dull yellow filter is applied. Purple 100% gone.
It seems like if the firmware/calibration was better done during development at the factory, they could have avoided or significantly improved the purple without a ton of sacrifice.
Maybe that's a false assumption though.

I'd really like to hear from someone at Samsung as to why this is how things have to be if that's the case, I struggle to believe this is ideal and as close to perfection as they can get.
They screwed up in my opinion, and are refusing to acknowledge this is even happening.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> I would just buy an LG 24GM77-B. It is a 24" 1080p TN 144hz 1ms with Strobing. It is as good as it gets after the CFG70 when it comes to 144hz 24" monitors.
> 
> I decided to not write off the CFG70 quite yet though. I have 30 days to initiate the return. So I'm going to wait to see if they release some firmware / driver fix and to see how much I can pickup the LG for on Black Friday / Cyber Monday. If I can get it closer to $200, I'll live with that until a Defect Free VA comes available or until Samsung fixes theirs so I can order the revision.


The strobing, contrast, and colors are all worse though. Quantum Dot is cooler than I think most people are realizing, I watched the Grand Tour last night and christ the colors pop.
Can't say I noticed the purple issue at all watching that show. Even though it's silly to have a 144hz monitor for movies and shows, the C24FG70 really shines there due to VA contrast and Quantum Dot.

As far as I know, Samsung is still completely unaware this issue exists.
Until somebody gets this message to someone higher than the lowest of the low brain dead entry level "support", updates are not going to happen.
The main goal of Samsung's support appears to be blocking everyone from getting any useful information to anyone useful.
I'm really pissed that I have 0 control over fixing this problem and have 0 control over letting anyone who can know about it.

If it was actually possible to show this to one of the people who were/are involved in the development of the C24FG70, something good might get done.
Samsung customer support is truly the worst I've ever dealt with in my life, and I've dealt with a lot. Sennheiser is probably the best.
If this never gets fixed, it is because of Samsung's support, they're doing the opposite of what they're supposed to do, they're stopping problems from being solved, they're stopping their products from being improved, they're so painfully stupid I end up ranting every time I mention them. They halt progress, screw them.


----------



## TonyDeez

Can other owners of this monitor test this out if they have this issue as well?


----------



## xg4m3

Anyone tried their live chat? Mayve demand to talk someone, to give a number or something.


----------



## xg4m3

Edit: sorry, double post.


----------



## KGPrime

It is a shame. Still it's a pretty damn fine offering despite that and all the other things that could be complained about. 1080p ect.. I figure the 21:9 will have this issue as well to some degree, but damn i hope there are some legit reviews done. Someone send Adam your monitor so he can do a review and some testing


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> As the guy with the keyboard in their calibration report, outside of eye saver mode nothing helps a ton.
> You can select color temperature of Cool 1, Cool 2, Normal, Warm 1, Warm 2, Custom.
> Warm 2 makes everything super yellow, and while the "artifacting" isn't as purple.... the tone shift is still as noticeable.
> It shifts to the same degree but from yellow to a slightly less purple that's closer to being grey.
> Eye Saver Mode is doing something more than warming/yellowing the image, it is 100% eliminated in that mode, something more going on behind the scenes than what I can see immediately.
> 
> Maxing out red and blue and lowering green to make the whole image more purple makes the purple less noticeable as one would expect, the image still looks terrible but I still prefer it to Eye Saver Mode.
> 
> Eye Saver Mode also isn't any blurrier in motion, overdrive seems to be the same. Contrast is gone, blacks become greys, colors are muted, warm yet dull yellow filter is applied. Purple 100% gone.
> It seems like if the firmware/calibration was better done during development at the factory, they could have avoided or significantly improved the purple without a ton of sacrifice.
> Maybe that's a false assumption though.
> 
> I'd really like to hear from someone at Samsung as to why this is how things have to be if that's the case, I struggle to believe this is ideal and as close to perfection as they can get.
> They screwed up in my opinion, and are refusing to acknowledge this is even happening.
> The strobing, contrast, and colors are all worse though. Quantum Dot is cooler than I think most people are realizing, I watched the Grand Tour last night and christ the colors pop.
> Can't say I noticed the purple issue at all watching that show. Even though it's silly to have a 144hz monitor for movies and shows, the C24FG70 really shines there due to VA contrast and Quantum Dot.


I could live with a yellow glare so long as the white point is pure. It actually looks more spectacular as seen in the Space Warfare video because of the purple tint - white colour temperature is way up because of it.
As this is a display boasting of excess saturation, the only other point is not washing out the gamma curve. Something to the tune of 2.0 blue and 2.6 'yellow' channels has the potential to look remarkable when the purple tint is cancelled out in action.
It is rather fruitless demanding this display be free of the yellow tinge instead of accepting its warmer gamut, imo. Blue oversaturation has been an issue for colour purity right up to this day. This oversaturation fixes that for good.


----------



## Scotty99

Im also waiting for the LG 24" monitor to go back on sale lol, i dont feel the samsung is worth the extra money over it. Ive seen it for 240 before, guess i should have jumped on it then (its now at 315 for some reason).


----------



## xg4m3

I just recently returned 24GM77 because TN colors were driving me nuts







Now if this fails... i don't know anymore what to do.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> Anyone tried their live chat? Mayve demand to talk someone, to give a number or something.


Their live chat is incapable of answering or understanding the simplest of questions and problems.
It's like talking to a 5 year old.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> It is a shame. Still it's a pretty damn fine offering despite that and all the other things that could be complained about. 1080p ect.. I figure the 21:9 will have this issue as well to some degree, but damn i hope there are some legit reviews done. Someone send Adam your monitor so he can do a review and some testing


They're getting a C24FG70 for review supposedly:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> I spoke with Adam at PCMonitors.info who has said he has been monitoring the posted issues. He is not so sure it is an overdrive issue. But he will have a unit in for review and will be in contact with Samsung he has said.


Hopefully their contact is capable of understanding these issues or forwarding them to someone who does, someone who could do something about it if something can be done.
Or maybe Samsung doesn't care what their reviewers have to say either, wouldn't surprise me.

If Adam can't get through to anyone worthwhile at Samsung I don't see how any of us can.
It's not his job to hunt down Samsung and make them fix their **** though so I don't expect him to.

Would be real cool if Samsung listened to someone, anyone at all that is saying this.
If you're ever feeling down and feel like you're useless and you don't matter, just go ask Samsung support some questions and watch them devolve into a drooling catatonic comatose state as their tiny minds are overloaded by the sheer complexity of your basic request.
You'll feel valuable by comparison.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> I could live with a yellow glare so long as the white point is pure. It actually looks more spectacular as seen in the Space Warfare video because of the purple tint - white colour temperature is way up because of it.
> As this is a display boasting of excess saturation, the only other point is not washing out the gamma curve. Something to the tune of 2.0 blue and 2.6 'yellow' channels has the potential to look remarkable when the purple tint is cancelled out in action.
> It is rather fruitless demanding this display be free of the yellow tinge instead of accepting its warmer gamut, imo. Blue oversaturation has been an issue for colour purity right up to this day. This oversaturation fixes that for good.


I do not believe this is fixable without the use of Eye Saver Mode, I believe it is impossible even at the furthest extremes that completely skew the image from how it should look.

I'm not sure what Space Warfare video you mention?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> I just recently returned 24GM77 because TN colors were driving me nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if this fails... i don't know anymore what to do.


You could join me in pointlessly complaining about how useless Samsung's support is and how it's possible that their uselessness is allowing a possibly fixable issue to remain unfixed.
The purple issue could possibly be fixed in a firmware update, if their support was capable of getting this information to someone anyway involved in the process of firmware development.
But their support is a dead end that gets nothing anywhere so nothing will ever be done. Yay!


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I'm not sure what Space Warfare video you mention?


This one:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> This one:


All I can tell you is I have scrolled through the entire OSD changing every setting and the only 2 settings that make any noticeable change to the purple motion artifact is Black Equalizer and Eye Saver Mode, both of which ruin the image.
You can set the preset the Warm 2 and adjust RGB Red and Blue to 0/100 and put Green to 100/100, you can't get further away from purple/blue and the shade breakup as Adam said it likely is, still happens.

Anyone with this monitor will tell you Eye Saver Mode looks so bad you wouldn't want to use it, you're sacrificing everything in order to have something more gentle on the eyes for reading or whatever.
Properly calibrating this monitor to be less blue or purple does nothing to fix the motion issue unfortunately.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> All I can tell you is I have scrolled through the entire OSD changing every setting and the only 2 settings that make any noticeable change to the purple motion artifact is Black Equalizer and Eye Saver Mode, both of which ruin the image.
> You can set the preset the Warm 2 and adjust RGB Red and Blue to 0/100 and put Green to 100/100, you can't get further away from purple/blue and the shade breakup as Adam said it likely is, still happens.
> 
> Anyone with this monitor will tell you Eye Saver Mode looks so bad you wouldn't want to use it, you're sacrificing everything in order to have something more gentle on the eyes for reading or whatever.
> Properly calibrating this monitor to be less blue or purple does nothing to fix the motion issue unfortunately.


There aren't any gamma presets?


----------



## xg4m3

So it seems like it's another dead end for good 24" 144Hz monitor


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> There aren't any gamma presets?


There are 3.
The one by default is the most accurate, which is Mode1 and is in the middle of Mode2 and Mode3 gamma wise.
Mode2 is brighter and Mode3 is darker.
It happens on all 3.

Nothing helps except for lowering Black Equalizer (which doesn't even completely remove the issue) and Eye Saver Mode.
Both of these 2 things wash out and ruin the image so badly that any TN would look better, TN would have better blacks than Eye Saver Mode.

I don't feel like making a video going through the entire OSD changing every setting while moving around in CSGO but I could, it would just show what I'm saying.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> So it seems like it's another dead end for good 24" 144Hz monitor


It's not a dead end.
The possibility for a simple firmware update to fix this and make the monitor pretty much perfect exists.
Samsung's support is stopping this from being a reality by not forwarding any reports or complaints of the issue to anyone important, so you can thank them for that.
Samsung support is why you and I can't be happy.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> There are 3.
> The one by default is the most accurate, which is Mode1 and is in the middle of Mode2 and Mode3 gamma wise.
> Mode2 is brighter and Mode3 is darker.
> It happens on all 3.
> 
> Nothing helps except for lowering Black Equalizer (which doesn't even completely remove the issue) and Eye Saver Mode.
> Both of these 2 things wash out and ruin the image so badly that any TN would look better, TN would have better blacks than Eye Saver Mode.
> 
> I don't feel like making a video going through the entire OSD changing every setting while moving around in CSGO but I could, it would just show what I'm saying.


When I change the main presets, gamma automatically defaults to the first. Anyway, if it looks as good as the video(that white purity) I don't care about the artifacts at the lower end of the gamma curve.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> When I change the main presets, gamma automatically defaults to the first. Anyway, if it looks as good as the video(that white purity) I don't care about the artifacts at the lower end of the gamma curve.


The first gamma mode, Mode1, is the most accurate. I'm not understanding you.
Lowered Black Equalizer and Eye Saver Mode look nothing like that video, they look like pure garbage, that video isn't doing either of those things and has the purple motion issues as shown in Deus Ex just a bit further into the video.
The camera doesn't capture everything exactly how it looks of course.


----------



## Coldfriction

I've been playing without worrying about finding artifacting and I haven't noticed the purple problem in Overwatch or Doom at all. I didn't notice it in skyrim the last time I tried. The biggest offenders for me are CSGO and Deus Ex: Human Revolution. I don't care about graphics in CSGO, so Dues Ex is the only real bother to me. I find the blurriness of every other monitor with the lack of contrast more bothersome than the purple with this one. It's not perfect, and kinda expensive for a 1080p screen. The only other monitor I'm considering right now if I were to return this is the HP Omen 32, which is a 1440p VA screen with 75hz freesync, but something tells me it will not be as nice as this monitor.


----------



## Hunched

I want to compile every post and video there has been about this purple issue and send it to Samsung, but it would fall on deaf ears.
There's way more than enough here to warrant them looking into it.

Apparently Samsung has a forum: https://us.community.samsung.com/t5/Monitors/bd-p/monitors
Wonder if it would have got any attention if we had all been talking about this there instead.

Maybe Adam will be our savior, our messenger.








Not much else to hope for, I'm tired of complaining, nobody from Samsung is reading this and it's a waste of time.

OLED can't come fast enough.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I want to compile every post and video there has been about this purple issue and send it to Samsung, but it would fall on deaf ears.
> There's way more than enough here to warrant them looking into it.
> 
> Apparently Samsung has a forum: https://us.community.samsung.com/t5/Monitors/bd-p/monitors
> Wonder if it would have got any attention if we had all been talking about this there instead.
> 
> Maybe Adam will be our savior, our messenger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much else to hope for, I'm tired of complaining, nobody from Samsung is reading this and it's a waste of time.
> 
> OLED can't come fast enough.


You can't tell me they didn't notice it in testing / engineering. The Lenovo Y27F uses the C27FG70 panel from what I'm hearing, and it does it too. Either they can't fix it because it's inherent to the their VA panels or they don't care enough to try.


----------



## kyuuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> You can't tell me they didn't notice it in testing / engineering. The Lenovo Y27F uses the C27FG70 panel from what I'm hearing, and it does it too. Either they can't fix it because it's inherent to the their VA panels or they don't care enough to try.


Where have you read that the Lenovo Y27F does it too.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyuuki*
> 
> Where have you read that the Lenovo Y27F does it too.


I was looking into that monitor but ended up deciding against it. 27" is too big for 1080p. Well, for my setup anyways. Not far enough back.

I seen where a few people were griping about some "weird purple issue" that they couldn't figure out how to get rid of.

Maybe Samsung did notice. After complete R&D and after pushing out a few thousand panels and thought "woops, maybe no one will notice"


----------



## vartaz

I will be returning mine now. Blue line, corner flicker, range, purple artifact, stupid arena light, no speakers.. Too many faults Samsung.


----------



## Fluffyman

After reading all this I honestly don't expect much from the 34" anymore.


----------



## Astreon

Well, neither do I, but they must be aware of the issues & CF791 wasn't released yet. They have over a month to fix the problems.


----------



## aliquis

Even if samsung was aware of these issues (we don't know yet if they are even fixable to begin with or if they are inherent in the used panel), the massproduction of these panels started some months ago so there is not much they can do about them.

If these issues are something that can be fixed by a firmwareupdate (which i doubt) that would be another case.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Well, neither do I, but they must be aware of the issues & CF791 wasn't released yet. They have over a month to fix the problems.


The CF791 has been on the market for a while, now. Just not in Europe and the US. It will probably remain in its current form, whatever it is.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> The CF791 has been on the market for a while, now. Just not in Europe and the US. It will probably remain in its current form, whatever it is.


There would be some reviews if it was on the market, no? Chinese or Korean ones (and they would get translated and posted here).


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> There would be some reviews if it was on the market, no? Chinese or Korean ones (and they would get translated and posted here).


If there are, they're useless, seeing as every one of them missed this purple issue with the C24FG70.
None of the Amazon reviews even mention it either.

I don't understand why blind people are buying and reviewing 144hz monitors.


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> There would be some reviews if it was on the market, no? Chinese or Korean ones (and they would get translated and posted here).


Already showing a defect on it: 



Witcher 3 gameplay: 




Actually makes me angry, they are getting it ~2 months earlier than the rest of the world. This monitor will be damn expensive and still they look at anyone outside Korea as second class customers. iPhones come in MUCH bigger volumes and you still don't see crap like that.


----------



## xg4m3

I'm seriously considering getting back to LG 24GM77. Less and less i see the point in paying premium price for a monitor with such defects.

*Edit: Guys, give me as much links as possible where those purple artifacts are visible (pm please so we don't spam here). In the the company i work now, colleague who worked in Samsung before maybe still have some connections so with a little luck maybe he can forward it to someone in there. He doesn't work here anymore, but i still hear from him from time to time so no promises.*


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> Already showing a defect on it:
> 
> 
> 
> Witcher 3 gameplay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually makes me angry, they are getting it ~2 months earlier than the rest of the world. This monitor will be damn expensive and still they look at anyone outside Korea as second class customers. iPhones come in MUCH bigger volumes and you still don't see crap like that.


wait... so those things also have the purple defect? holy hell... I guess I'll be buying the UC88...









EDIT: I watched the video and it indeed seems broken but that might be one unlucky piece with that weird flashes & deaths.


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> wait... so those things also have the purple defect? holy hell... I guess I'll be buying the UC88...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I watched the video and it indeed seems broken but that might be one unlucky piece with that weird flashes & deaths.


But it speaks volumes about the QC at Samsung. For over 1000€ I would expect them to check every panel, just a minute would have been enough to see such a blatant defect. Not like that would be impossible because certainly they won't be selling too many of these, it serves a small niche. Samsung just joined the panel lottery.

Maybe we'll see a wonder but right now everything is pointing towards a Dell S2417dg for me.


----------



## Astreon

giving up on ultrawide then?









I don't think I will give up on UW, myself - LG 34UC88 isn't spectacular, but it's fairly solid. I don't value high refresh rates that much anyway.


----------



## Kurupt1

When's the 27" cfg70 released? Or is it on back order? Maybe all the issues will be fixed on the 27"


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> giving up on ultrawide then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I will give up on UW, myself - LG 34UC88 isn't spectacular, but it's fairly solid. I don't value high refresh rates that much anyway.


I never really was into UW. I just wanted a quicker monitor (on a Dell U2515H right now) for Rainbow Six Siege, went AUO 144Hz IPS 1 year ago and gave up after 2x Asus and one Acer which were all miserable. A few months ago I decided to search again. Almost ordered the Dell S2716dg until I saw the C34F791 - said to myself why not trade 44Hz for better colours and UW as a nice bonus. Right now I barely have any hope left but after waiting for so long I will wait another month to see how it performs.

Otherwise I'm just gonna buy a nice Ergotron dual stand (to swing the one I'm using right infront of me, can't stand looking sideways) and use both Dells, the TN just for gaming.

IPS to VA would have been a nice upgrade but IPS to IPS not so much, can't justify to myself paying 700€+ just for UW without even higher Hz.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> But it speaks volumes about the QC at Samsung. For over 1000€ I would expect them to check every panel, just a minute would have been enough to see such a blatant defect. Not like that would be impossible because certainly they won't be selling too many of these, it serves a small niche. Samsung just joined the panel lottery.
> 
> Maybe we'll see a wonder but right now everything is pointing towards a Dell S2417dg for me.


I have the S2417DG. Great monitor but is definitely all performance and not so much image quality. If youre looking for a balance of both you should probably look elsewhere.


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> I have the S2417DG. Great monitor but is definitely all performance and not so much image quality. If youre looking for a balance of both you should probably look elsewhere.


Thanks for the advice but I think I will give it a try if the 34" sucks. As far as I read its as good as it gets for a TN panel (with proper ICC profile to correct the low gamma). Benqs are certainly much worse.

I would be running a similar setup like you, having another IPS monitor for daily usage. S2417DG and U2515H would fit very nice beside each other, they look almost the same.

One shop (germany) is giving the 24th of this month as release date for the 34", lets see if thats true. The same shop pushed back the release date once before.


----------



## Techbyte

I kind of found a review of the Samsung CF791. Crit TV (TekSyndicate) just did a review of a knock off Korean Monitor. Guess what panel it is using? A Samsung 34" 3440x1440 VA panel. Unless Samsung made two different types of these, it is obviously it. I paused it within 30 seconds of it playing and came here to post because he had Unigine Valley running on it and I could see the purple instantly. lol. It should be pretty safe to say that this monitor company is using a different "circuit board" than the Samsung. (Obviously being he said 8ms response time) Being you can still see the purple, I can only assume the panel itself is causing it.






Let me know if you can see it. I guess it could be my Samsung C24FG70 causing the purple. HaHa. Focuse on the trees (brown) and the rocky terrain.


----------



## quovadis123

Not the same panel but similar. Curve is different
The microboard is looking pretty good so far
Quite a few people have reviewed it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1614783/korean-microboard-m340clz-34-3440x1440-100hz-freesync-curved-monitor-discussion-thread


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhalmel*
> 
> I'm still waiting for a call "within 48 hour" if I hear nothing from them I'll be calling again on Friday.


You hear anything yet? They called me to tell me that they email the codes approx two weeks after shipment. This makes sense when you consider returns. I still tried to explain to him about how the promo was never added to my cart and I thought that I still probably wouldn't receive the code. He assured me that I would though, so I guess I'll see.

Check this out, guess they were getting quite a few calls. lol


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> Not the same panel but similar. Curve is different
> The microboard is looking pretty good so far
> Quite a few people have reviewed it.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1614783/korean-microboard-m340clz-34-3440x1440-100hz-freesync-curved-monitor-discussion-thread


How is it not the same panel? It is a 34" 3440x1440 100hz Curved VA panel. The CF791 is a 34" 3440x1440 100hz Curved VA panel. It's not unlikely that the knock off company listed the curve spec wrong. Even if Samsung slapped a different model number on it, it has to be the same panel.


----------



## quovadis123

What can i tell you?
we will soon find out.
I am curious to see if the colors on the Samsung are earth shattering compared to the Microboard.


----------



## Hunched

If it's possible for this purple issue to be fixed, I think I've done everything with my limited power to make that happen.
Here's the latest reply from someone who's a little higher up at Samsung, someone important enough that Samsung doesn't ignore them.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/59i2sb/i_have_the_new_samsung_c24fg70_any_question/da9d9di/
gmFalka also messaged me saying:
Quote:


> Hello!
> 
> I wrote a long email about the issues to my upper bosses. I also linked the Overclock.net thread,
> they will/are reading it.
> 
> I read that Adam is in contact with Samsung. More people reporting this to Samsung, the better.
> 
> Thanks again.
> You (and the people on the forum) definitely helped get some progress on this.
> 
> PS.: I saw a
> 
> 
> 
> in the thread and he talked about that it's not noticeable in every scene. I played BF1 for 5 weeks with the CFG70 and I never noticed any purple artifacts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be blind or just wasn't paying attention to the colors.


Contacting Samsung support on their website, you may as well just bash your head against a wall to get the same results, it's less painful too.
Adam is aware of the issue, seemingly the only reviewer aware of it so far.

Besides PCM Adam and gmFalka, there's no other options I know of to get any information to anyone useful at Samsung.
So hopefully they listen to gmFalka or Adam once he has a unit for review if he decides to mention this to them.

The purple issue may not be fixable, but the FreeSync problems definitely should be addressed in an update, it's pretty broken and isn't acceptable.
My hope is when they address the FreeSync issue, a miracle happens and the purple issue is also fixed in the firmware update if it's actually possible to be fixed and they're aware of its existence.

At the very least... I hope the successor to the C24FG70 doesn't have this issue.
I'd take a C24FG80 or whatever it's called even if it's exactly the same as the C24FG70 but just without the purple issue.
When/if they release a successor, they will obviously want it to be an upgrade, an improvement.
The only things they can massively improve are the purple motion issues and FreeSync implementation, those are the only things that are currently quite bad.

I wish Sharp would make more VA panels, imagine what they could do now when all these years later others are finally catching up to the FG2421...
They were so ahead of the competition it's absurd.
Come back Sharp...


----------



## Dhalmel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> You hear anything yet? They called me to tell me that they email the codes approx two weeks after shipment. This makes sense when you consider returns. I still tried to explain to him about how the promo was never added to my cart and I thought that I still probably wouldn't receive the code. He assured me that I would though, so I guess I'll see.
> 
> Check this out, guess they were getting quite a few calls. lol


Yeah when I noticed I didn't get a call today and I checked out their site. I had a good chuckle at the change with the promo conditions and just to test it out none of the eligible items adds anything to the cart.

So it's hard to say what exactly went wrong, either the store and promo management had different information regarding the codes,or the site just borked up everything and they had to get a work around done.

Either way my display shipped at the 11th so we'll see anything comes in by the 25th.


----------



## prava

My search is over, just bought a 43" TV that I will be using with computer and PS4 PRO. I just couldn't cope with the defects this C24FG70 are exhibiting.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> My search is over, just bought a 43" TV that I will be using with computer and PS4 PRO. I just couldn't cope with the defects this C24FG70 are exhibiting.


Sony X800D?


----------



## Kurupt1

Anybody got any news when the bigger monitors will ship? Guessing by how no one mentions the 27" or 34", they still are on preorder. Maybe they will not have any of those defects


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhalmel*
> 
> Yeah when I noticed I didn't get a call today and I checked out their site. I had a good chuckle at the change with the promo conditions and just to test it out none of the eligible items adds anything to the cart.
> 
> So it's hard to say what exactly went wrong, either the store and promo management had different information regarding the codes,or the site just borked up everything and they had to get a work around done.
> 
> Either way my display shipped at the 11th so we'll see anything comes in by the 25th.


They're probably going to pull all orders for qualifying items and distribute the keys in order of when the orders were made until they "run out". Iv'e never heard of a game promotion where they actually ran out / hit the "limit" though.


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> They're probably going to pull all orders for qualifying items and distribute the keys in order of when the orders were made until they "run out". Iv'e never heard of a game promotion where they actually ran out / hit the "limit" though.


They better not run out, until after I receive mine. If I don't get mine, I'll be returning the monitor


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> How is it not the same panel? It is a 34" 3440x1440 100hz Curved VA panel. The CF791 is a 34" 3440x1440 100hz Curved VA panel. It's not unlikely that the knock off company listed the curve spec wrong. Even if Samsung slapped a different model number on it, it has to be the same panel.


Well if we go by the info out there right now. The Microboard is supposedly 1800R curve, and the Samsung is 1500R. Also the Sammy is Quantum Dot, so regardless the monitors will be different.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Sony X800D?


Yes, I nailed a warehouse deal and got it for 520€ shipped. I saved 200€ and I think I got the best 43" 4K HDR because it is the only one not-pwm.


----------



## Kurupt1

On a side note and a bit off topic: so the cfg70 isn't HDR, are there any HDR monitors worth a look? A quick search yielded me no monitors ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Yes, I nailed a warehouse deal and got it for 520€ shipped. I saved 200€ and I think I got the best 43" 4K HDR because it is the only one not-pwm.


Very nice. An X800D might be in my future as well, that or the upcoming Philips 40" 4k VA monitor maybe (although I'd lean toward the X800D for the HDR since I hate banding, the less the better).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> On a side note and a bit off topic: so the cfg70 isn't HDR, are there any HDR monitors worth a look? A quick search yielded me no monitors ?


There are no HDR monitors yet. Hopefully by 2018 we get some really nice ones in the 30" range.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> Anybody got any news when the bigger monitors will ship? Guessing by how no one mentions the 27" or 34", they still are on preorder. Maybe they will not have any of those defects


If you mean the cf791, it's supposed to be shipped at 30th December.


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> If you mean the cf791, it's supposed to be shipped at 30th December.


Where's it say that? How about the 27" cfg70?

If that's the case, I may as well look for another monitor


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> Where's it say that?


http://www.samsung.com/us/computing/monitors/curved/34--cf791-wqhd-monitor-lc34f791wqnxza/

Idk about the 27incher









about 2 months till we get something definitive about those monitors, I guess... ships in a month + it will take a month to gather feedback from users. Esp. angry users


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> How is it not the same panel? It is a 34" 3440x1440 100hz Curved VA panel. The CF791 is a 34" 3440x1440 100hz Curved VA panel. It's not unlikely that the knock off company listed the curve spec wrong. Even if Samsung slapped a different model number on it, it has to be the same panel.


The Microboard is using the 4th iteration of the Samsung panel, Samsung however will be putting the 5th generation into their C34F791. The curvage was increased from 1800R to 1500R. Samsung however didn't release any monitor with the 4th iteration, idk if they were too lazy or not pleased with the performance. They used the 3rd generation in the S34E790C as far as I remember and will skip straight to the 5th version.


----------



## Sedolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> The Microboard is using the 4th iteration of the Samsung panel, Samsung however will be putting the 5th generation into their C34F791. The curvage was increased from 1800R to 1500R. Samsung however didn't release any monitor with the 4th iteration, idk if they were too lazy or not pleased with the performance. They used the 3rd generation in the S34E790C as far as I remember and will skip straight to the 5th version.


The S34E790C was the first iteration actually, with a 3000R curve. The Microboard is the 3rd iteration (1800R). The C34F791 is the 4th iteration (1500R).
The 2nd iteration panel is 2000R and as far as I know it is only used in the Wasabi Mango 340UC. Iterations 1&2 are 60Hz, 3&4 are 100Hz.
The difference between 3rd and 4th appears to be the quantum dot enhanced gamut and a slightly increased curvature.


----------



## Astreon

Did S34E790C have any purple tinting? If not, I wouldn't expect one to show up in the CF791, either.


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedolf*
> 
> The S34E790C was the first iteration actually, with a 3000R curve. The Microboard is the 3rd iteration (1800R). The C34F791 is the 4th iteration (1500R).
> The 2nd iteration panel is 2000R and as far as I know it is only used in the Wasabi Mango 340UC. Iterations 1&2 are 60Hz, 3&4 are 100Hz.
> The difference between 3rd and 4th appears to be the quantum dot enhanced gamut and a slightly increased curvature.


Sry mixed the generations up then


----------



## xg4m3

I ordered back LG 24GM77. It was on 100€ discount in a local shop here as a black friday deal so it was a insta buy.
To hell with all those expensive monitors and problems which even cheapest monitors don't have. For a year or two this will do and maybe then something good will come out.

Btw, i sent few of the video links to that my friend who worked in Samsung and said that he will try something, but can't promise anything because (his words) hierarchy in that company is enormous and pretty much no one gives a **** about other departments in most cases. He worked there for 5 years so maybe some miracle will happen.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> I ordered back LG 24GM77. It was on 100€ discount in a local shop here as a black friday deal so it was a insta buy.
> To hell with all those expensive monitors and problems which even cheapest monitors don't have. For a year or two this will do and maybe then something good will come out.
> 
> Btw, i sent few of the video links to that my friend who worked in Samsung and said that he will try something, but can't promise anything because (his words) hierarchy in that company is enormous and pretty much no one gives a **** about other departments in most cases. He worked there for 5 years so maybe some miracle will happen.


Honestly the LG 24GM77 is an amazing monitor, I might go back. Try out these settings and be prepared to dominate in game...

EASY CONTROL-
Brightness 100 / 75 if sensitive
Contrast 69
Function-
Picture Mode:Custom
PICTURE-
Game Mode:Off
DAS Mode:ON
Motion 240:Off
Smart Energy:Off
Super Resolution:Off
Sharpness:50
Black Stabalizer
Response Time: Middle
COLOR-
Gamma - Gamma 0
Color Temp - Custom
Red - 49
Green - 50
Blue - 55
Six Color - Default
SETTINGS-
Power LED - OFF

NVIDIA CONTROL PANEL-
-Adjust desktop color setting
Digital Vibrance- 65


----------



## Kris194

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> If it's possible for this purple issue to be fixed, I think I've done everything with my limited power to make that happen.
> Here's the latest reply from someone who's a little higher up at Samsung, someone important enough that Samsung doesn't ignore them.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/59i2sb/i_have_the_new_samsung_c24fg70_any_question/da9d9di/
> gmFalka also messaged me saying:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I wrote a long email about the issues to my upper bosses. I also linked the Overclock.net thread,
> they will/are reading it.
> 
> I read that Adam is in contact with Samsung. More people reporting this to Samsung, the better.
> 
> Thanks again.
> You (and the people on the forum) definitely helped get some progress on this.
> 
> PS.: I saw a
> 
> 
> 
> in the thread and he talked about that it's not noticeable in every scene. I played BF1 for 5 weeks with the CFG70 and I never noticed any purple artifacts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be blind or just wasn't paying attention to the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> Contacting Samsung support on their website, you may as well just bash your head against a wall to get the same results, it's less painful too.
> Adam is aware of the issue, seemingly the only reviewer aware of it so far.
> 
> Besides PCM Adam and gmFalka, there's no other options I know of to get any information to anyone useful at Samsung.
> So hopefully they listen to gmFalka or Adam once he has a unit for review if he decides to mention this to them.
> 
> The purple issue may not be fixable, but the FreeSync problems definitely should be addressed in an update, it's pretty broken and isn't acceptable.
> My hope is when they address the FreeSync issue, a miracle happens and the purple issue is also fixed in the firmware update if it's actually possible to be fixed and they're aware of its existence.
> 
> At the very least... I hope the successor to the C24FG70 doesn't have this issue.
> I'd take a C24FG80 or whatever it's called even if it's exactly the same as the C24FG70 but just without the purple issue.
> When/if they release a successor, they will obviously want it to be an upgrade, an improvement.
> The only things they can massively improve are the purple motion issues and FreeSync implementation, those are the only things that are currently quite bad.
> 
> I wish Sharp would make more VA panels, imagine what they could do now when all these years later others are finally catching up to the FG2421...
> They were so ahead of the competition it's absurd.
> Come back Sharp...
Click to expand...

The question is why does it have these purple issues. I mean, there are tons VA TVs and I didn't see issues like that on any TV. Does it also have this issues when switched to 60 Hz?


----------



## Astreon

It might be an inherent bias of this particular panel. Like XB271HU's yellow tint.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kris194*
> 
> The question is why does it have these purple issues. I mean, there are tons VA TVs and I didn't see issues like that on any TV. Does it also have this issues when switched to 60 Hz?


Of course there is. Type samsung tv smearing in google and you get about 10 years worth of hits.


----------



## blode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Of course there is. Type samsung tv smearing in google and you get about 10 years worth of hits.


you get a similar number of results for "useless forum post"


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blode*
> 
> you get a similar number of results for "useless forum post"


----------



## Hunched

I want the C24FG*80* or whatever they'll call it right now...
Bring us a C24FG70 without the purple issue so we can have the best LCD monitor ever made please.
Spend months and focus on nothing but the purple issue, release exactly the same identical thing with only that single change and improvement and I'll be more than happy.
That's all you need to do.

Only one thing you need to fix when you develop your new VA panels.
Sharp is gone, AUO is a lost cause, TN and IPS are terrible. Samsung is our only hope, the C24FG70 is the only monitor to be anywhere near good enough to compete with the Eizo FG2421.

I'd settle for 1080p on the C27FG70 or any other larger VA if they were any better but they're not, I'd like to be surprised and I'd get a C27 if it was free of this issue.

If Samsung takes 6 months or a year or more to release another 144hz+ VA and they haven't learned from this, if they take all that time and don't fix the only major issue which they should be aware of... that's embarrassing.

It's Samsung's first gaming monitor in years, and VA's are tricky, their first attempt is better than anything AUO has been capable of.
Nail it on the second attempt, don't make the same mistake again when it's the only mistake.

If Samsung support has their way, nobody will ever know anyone has reported this issue and it will exist in all of Samsung's VA monitors for eternity.
I think Samsung's customer support has been infiltrated by BenQ and competition, sabotage, it's the only explanation as to why they're trying to stop everything from getting better.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I want the C24FG*80* or whatever they'll call it right now...
> Bring us a C24FG70 without the purple issue so we can have the best LCD monitor ever made please.
> Spend months and focus on nothing but the purple issue, release exactly the same identical thing with only that single change and improvement and I'll be more than happy.
> That's all you need to do.
> 
> Only one thing you need to fix when you develop your new VA panels.
> Sharp is gone, AUO is a lost cause, TN and IPS are terrible. Samsung is our only hope, the C24FG70 is the only monitor to be anywhere near good enough to compete with the Eizo FG2421.
> 
> I'd settle for 1080p on the C27FG70 or any other larger VA if they were any better but they're not, I'd like to be surprised and I'd get a C27 if it was free of this issue.
> 
> If Samsung takes 6 months or a year or more to release another 144hz+ VA and they haven't learned from this, if they take all that time and don't fix the only major issue which they should be aware of... that's embarrassing.
> 
> It's Samsung's first gaming monitor in years, and VA's are tricky, their first attempt is better than anything AUO has been capable of.
> Nail it on the second attempt, don't make the same mistake again when it's the only mistake.
> 
> If Samsung support has their way, nobody will ever know anyone has reported this issue and it will exist in all of Samsung's VA monitors for eternity.
> I think Samsung's customer support has been infiltrated by BenQ and competition, sabotage, it's the only explanation as to why they're trying to stop everything from getting better.


I dont know man even if they fix this purple problem I can guarantee you somebody will find something else wrong with the monitor and then the cycle repeats lol.


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I'd settle for 1080p on the C27FG70 or any other larger VA if they were any better but they're not, I'd like to be surprised and I'd get a C27 if it was free of this issue.


I ordered the 27", now just waiting on it to be shipped. Apparently it hasn't been released, but u can preorder. Hoping for no issues, but I'm not getting my hopes up. Have they announce when it will ship?


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> I ordered the 27", now just waiting on it to be shipped. Apparently it hasn't been released, but u can preorder. Hoping for no issues, but I'm not getting my hopes up. Have they announce when it will ship?


I'm pretty sure that the Lenovo Y27G is using the same panel as the C27FG70. I have heard of a few reports of it having the "purple issue" too. May want to look into that.


----------



## Techbyte

All I know is this. I will NEVER, EVER, EVER, order ANYTHING directly from Samsung again. Period.

I have had to contact their customer support numerous times. They have, hands down, the worst customer service I have ever experienced in my entire life. No exaggeration! I spent a better part of a day getting transferred around from Order Support, to Promotions, back to Order Support, back to Promotions, to E-Commerce, to Product Liability, back to Order support. All because they didn't, and still haven't, issued me my Watch Dogs 2 promo. Then I call technical support to try to talk to them about the issues with the monitor, and the rep transfers me to Samsung Mobile Support after I clearly said Computer Gaming Monitor. Then guess what? The Samsung Mobile Support transferred me to Samsung TVs after I again clearly told them Computer Gaming Monitor. My brain goes numb just thinking about it. The only reason I ordered it through them in the first place was because of a 10% promo code and Watch Dogs 2. I doubt I will ever see Watch Dogs 2 and $10% was a measly $35. If I could go back, I would have ordered it from Amazon. Then I would have never been put through hell with their support and if I do decide to return it, it would have been much easier and I would receive my refund the second UPS scans it in and not god knows how long after I ship it out.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> I dont know man even if they fix this purple problem I can guarantee you somebody will find something else wrong with the monitor and then the cycle repeats lol.


There are no other issues with the monitor besides FreeSync implementation which is optional.
This purple issue is the only unavoidable problem with the C24FG70, I didn't need anyone to point it out to me to notice it, I do not count Eye Saver Mode as a solution since it's terrible.

The C24FG70 would actually be perfect if the purple issue disappeared and you weren't using FreeSync.
You won't find many more people more critical than myself, I seem to be disappointed in nearly everything I own even though I wish I wasn't.

There isn't a single thing I dislike about this monitor besides the purple motion issue.
When you're in a situation where the purple crap isn't happening, you see how amazing it is and wish it could be purple free like that all the time.
Ori & The Blind Forest with the VA contrast, 144hz, and Quantum Dot nearly made my jaw drop just looking at the title screen.
Outside of OLED, this is the best thing I have ever seen.

It's like I can only enjoy the monitor as much as I enjoy the worst part of it, a "only as strong as the weakest link" sort of scenario.
Every chain link is diamond, and then you have one made out of rotting waste which is purple. I don't know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> I ordered the 27", now just waiting on it to be shipped. Apparently it hasn't been released, but u can preorder. Hoping for no issues, but I'm not getting my hopes up. Have they announce when it will ship?


The second I see a video showing it NOT showing purple in CSGO is the second I buy the C27 and try to sell my C24.
I doubt that will happen though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> All I know is this. I will NEVER, EVER, EVER, order ANYTHING directly from Samsung again. Period.


Samsung support is so bad I'll never forget it, trying to remain civil in the face of their sheer stupidity and uselessness could cause one to have an aneurysm.
Comcast probably has better customer support.

The gmFalka person on Reddit was good though, they're in Europe. Maybe Samsung's European support is good. North America is painful.


----------



## Zoart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the Lenovo Y27G is using the same panel as the C27FG70. I have heard of a few reports of it having the "purple issue" too. May want to look into that.


I personally have been trying to find some information or confirmation that it is the same panel but so far I haven't found anything that would even suggest it is except for this forum which it has been mentioned a couple of times.


----------



## Dhalmel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoart*
> 
> I personally have been trying to find some information or confirmation that it is the same panel but so far I haven't found anything that would even suggest it is except for this forum which it has been mentioned a couple of times.


The panel is made by samsung, and it probably is the same it just lacks the quantum dot back lighting


----------



## Zoart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhalmel*
> 
> The panel is made by samsung, and it probably is the same it just lacks the quantum dot back lighting


Maybe so, but isn't the Lenovo Y27G like 8 ms? That kind of makes me doubt that they would use the same panel, also they still seem to diffirintiate a VA panel and SVA panel. None the less I could be wrong but I do have my doubts that they would overclock the panel so hard to match the 1 ms .


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhalmel*
> 
> The panel is made by samsung, and it probably is the same it just lacks the quantum dot back lighting


Yea.

I wouldn't bother getting any new VA monitors from anyone but Samsung right now.
AUO is the only other producing VA panels and they're worse.

The same way AUO sends their lower quality panels to Korean brands, I'd bet Samsung keeps their highest tier quality panels for their own monitors.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoart*
> 
> Maybe so, but isn't the Lenovo Y27G like 8 ms? That kind of makes me doubt that they would use the same panel, also they still seem to diffirintiate a VA panel and SVA panel. None the less I could be wrong but I do have my doubts that they would overclock the panel so hard to match the 1 ms .


8ms is an irrelevant spec coming from a manufacturer.
If Samsung didn't make the panel, AUO did (they didn't).
AUO's panels are AMVA but not many specify that either, BenQ just says VA like everyone else.

Samsung has strobing which they use for their 1ms claims.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Yea.
> 
> I wouldn't bother getting any new VA monitors from anyone but Samsung right now.
> AUO is the only other producing VA panels and they're worse.
> 
> The same way AUO sends their lower quality panels to Korean brands, I'd bet Samsung keeps their highest tier quality panels for their own monitors.
> 8ms is an irrelevant spec coming from a manufacturer.
> If Samsung didn't make the panel, AUO did (they didn't).
> AUO's panels are AMVA but not many specify that either, BenQ just says VA like everyone else.
> 
> Samsung has strobing which they use for their 1ms claims.


Hello, how is AUO worse? They beat Samsung in contrast across their tv line up.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Hello, how is AUO worse? They beat Samsung in contrast across their tv line up.


Their VA monitors, like the Z35, are pure cancer.
There isn't a good or even decent 100hz+ VA monitor using an AUO panel.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Their VA monitors, like the Z35, are pure cancer.
> There isn't a good or even decent 100hz+ VA monitor using an AUO panel.


CF791 is a 100Hz monitor which is also the breaking point of Z35's overdrive. How again is that AUO specific?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> CF791 is a 100Hz monitor which is also the breaking point of Z35's overdrive. How again is that AUO specific?


I'm not saying only AUO VA's have issues, I'm saying their issues are worse. They're blurrier, overdrive levels are almost always terrible though we can partially blame BenQ, Acer and the like for this.
AUO quality control is also a disaster with their AHVA and AMVA panels, I've not seen any other panel manufacturer have the amount of glow and uniformity issues as AUO has, not even close.

People have been waiting since the Eizo FG2421 for another high refresh rate VA that isn't completely terrible, in all this time AUO has failed and Samsung's first attempt surpasses all of AUO's offerings.
I'm not even completely happy with the C24FG70 as I say this.

The market is really just kind of crappy for VA monitors. From everything I've seen, Samsung is less worse.
Just my experience and opinion.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I'm not saying only AUO VA's have issues, I'm saying their issues are worse. They're blurrier, overdrive levels are almost always terrible though we can partially blame BenQ, Acer and the like for this.
> AUO quality control is also a disaster with their AHVA and AMVA panels, I've not seen any other panel manufacturer have the amount of glow and uniformity issues as AUO has, not even close.
> 
> People have been waiting since the Eizo FG2421 for another high refresh rate VA that isn't completely terrible, in all this time AUO has failed and Samsung's first attempt surpasses all of AUO's offerings.
> I'm not even completely happy with the C24FG70 as I say this.
> 
> The market is really just kind of crappy for VA monitors. From everything I've seen, Samsung is less worse.
> Just my experience and opinion.


So, you own both? FYI, Z35 has 2800 contrast ratio, Acer Z271( panel without QD) is 2500:1. It may not be the best, but subjective quality is relative anyway. Which is how you proport yours is the best even in the midst of your love/hate relationship; a.k.a purchase justification.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> So, you own both? FYI, Z35 has 2800 contrast ratio, Acer Z271( panel without QD) is 2500:1. It may not be the best, but subjective quality is relative anyway. Which is how you proport yours is the best even in the midst of your love/hate relationship; a.k.a purchase justification.


I know Samsung VA's contrast is a bit weaker, I never said this was their strong point, I haven't been mentioning contrast...
You realize I could return this monitor for a full refund within 8 hours? There is no purchase justification here, don't pull that garbage with me.

There's a reason FG2421 users are considering these new Samsung monitors.
The FG2421 has been unchallenged by anything anyone has made since its release until now.

I don't know what your bias is, I don't care either.
I'm just sharing what I know, are you're getting super defensive and bringing up things I'm well aware of that change nothing about what I'm saying.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I know Samsung VA's contrast is a bit weaker, I never said this was their strong point, I haven't been mentioning contrast...
> You realize I could return this monitor for a full refund within 8 hours? There is no purchase justification here, don't pull that garbage with me.
> 
> There's a reason FG2421 users are considering these new Samsung monitors.
> The FG2421 has been unchallenged by anything anyone has made since its release until now.
> 
> I don't know what your bias is, *I don't care either*.
> I'm just sharing what I know, are you're getting super defensive and bringing up things I'm well aware of that change nothing about what I'm saying.


Now, we are discussing my bias? Okay.








Don't special snowflake me.


----------



## Zoart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Yea.
> 
> I wouldn't bother getting any new VA monitors from anyone but Samsung right now.
> AUO is the only other producing VA panels and they're worse.
> 
> The same way AUO sends their lower quality panels to Korean brands, I'd bet Samsung keeps their highest tier quality panels for their own monitors.
> 8ms is an irrelevant spec coming from a manufacturer.
> If Samsung didn't make the panel, AUO did (they didn't).
> AUO's panels are AMVA but not many specify that either, BenQ just says VA like everyone else.
> 
> Samsung has strobing which they use for their 1ms claims.


Maybe so but even with strobing I think it's kind of a stretch that it could turn 8 ms to 1 ms. But that also implies that without strobing, so normal mode, that it would be on 8ms.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Now, we are discussing my bias? Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't special snowflake me.


Sorry.
Samsung isn't superior in every way to AUO, but for what I want and seemingly most others are looking for in a VA they're doing a better job.
I've looked at everything AUO has made, and its all been disappointing to me.
If there was a great or promising 144hz+ VA from AUO I would have bought it.

As I've said, everything is kind of mediocre.
If this purple issue didn't exist, the C24FG70 would be perfection to me, even with its slightly weaker contrast to AUO.
Everything has weak contrast compared to the FG2421 at 5000:1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoart*
> 
> Maybe so but even with strobing I think it's kind of a stretch that it could turn 8 ms to 1 ms. But that also implies that without strobing, so normal mode, that it would be on 8ms.


Well Samsung has no problem stretching the truth with response times, nobody really does.
Unless it's from a trustworthy reviewer, it's usually best to disregard how good a manufacturer says their response time is, it's all marketing.


----------



## Zoart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Sorry.
> Samsung isn't superior in every way to AUO, but for what I want and seemingly most others are looking for in a VA they're doing a better job.
> I've looked at everything AUO has made, and its all been disappointing to me.
> If there was a great or promising 144hz+ VA from AUO I would have bought it.
> 
> As I've said, everything is kind of mediocre.
> If this purple issue didn't exist, the C24FG70 would be perfection to me, even with its slightly weaker contrast to AUO.
> Everything has weak contrast compared to the FG2421 at 5000:1
> Well Samsung has no problem stretching the truth with response times, nobody really does.
> Unless it's from a trustworthy reviewer, it's usually best to disregard how good a manufacturer says their response time is, it's all marketing.


That is believeable. Hopefully the panel has been modified enough that is improved from the Lenevo


----------



## Fluffyman

Does anyone with the C24 own Rainbow Six Siege? It's the only game I play, wondering if the purple tint is noticable in that game.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Hello, how is AUO worse? They beat Samsung in contrast across their tv line up.


AUO is responsible for what has to be the worst QC regarding super-expensive displays in the world.


----------



## aliquis

Personally, i think this purple issue gets kind of overblown out of proportion here.

I am now using this monitor for about 3 weeks, played all kinds of different games (i also tested it with cs:go, didn't even own that game,just bought it to test this purple shift) and i didn't notice it.

Now i am not saying it doesn't exist on my model, i am sure it's also there, i just think it's not that great of a deal (at least for me and maybe for some others ) as some people claim it is . There is always a very vocal minority in these sort of threats that talks in very strong language about their personal opinion like it were a fact.

Still. this model has many issues and i can understand that many are disappointed because they were looking forward to it.


----------



## xg4m3

It's more like if i pay premium price i want premium product. 500+€ for 24" inch monitor is a lot and for that kind of money i dont want to see problems, i don't want to experience them, i want perfection. Same if i bought one of those 27" flagships, i don't want to see dead pixels, bleed all over the place, g-sync problems and what not on 800- 900€ monitor.

That's why i settled with 24GM77 for competitive gaming and BE240Y (which is 75Hz IPS) for literally everything else and my mind is finally at peace.


----------



## Fluffyman

How is the brightness level in strobing mode? So bright that it hurts at night?


----------



## Sedolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> How is the brightness level in strobing mode? So bright that it hurts at night?


Yes it's very bright

http://blog.naver.com/kayu3321/220844558161

Results for the Dell without strobing are higher than other reviewers though, but still it's probably above 250cd/m².


----------



## Kurupt1

Can anyone find another Samsung with 144hz freesync? Should I just buy the cf591, I can't find the refresh rate.

I don't think we gonna get the c27fg70 till late December maybe next year. I've ask a a couple companies about its ship date, and it's not looking good. And I'm gonna need a new monitor soon.


----------



## xg4m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> Honestly the LG 24GM77 is an amazing monitor, I might go back. Try out these settings and be prepared to dominate in game...
> 
> EASY CONTROL-
> Brightness 100 / 75 if sensitive
> Contrast 69
> Function-
> Picture Mode:Custom
> PICTURE-
> Game Mode:Off
> DAS Mode:ON
> Motion 240:Off
> Smart Energy:Off
> Super Resolution:Off
> Sharpness:50
> Black Stabalizer
> Response Time: Middle
> COLOR-
> Gamma - Gamma 0
> Color Temp - Custom
> Red - 49
> Green - 50
> Blue - 55
> Six Color - Default
> SETTINGS-
> Power LED - OFF
> 
> NVIDIA CONTROL PANEL-
> -Adjust desktop color setting
> Digital Vibrance- 65


Just wanted to say Thank you for this. More or less is the good setup. I've changed some stuff to match it more closely to my other monitor, but overall this was very helpful.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> Does anyone with the C24 own Rainbow Six Siege? It's the only game I play, wondering if the purple tint is noticable in that game.


I do but I haven't played it too much recently, but in the few matches I did play I could see it.
Depends on the map and what you're looking at.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> Personally, i think this purple issue gets kind of overblown out of proportion here.
> 
> I am now using this monitor for about 3 weeks, played all kinds of different games (i also tested it with cs:go, didn't even own that game,just bought it to test this purple shift) and i didn't notice it.
> 
> Now i am not saying it doesn't exist on my model, i am sure it's also there, i just think it's not that great of a deal (at least for me and maybe for some others ) as some people claim it is . There is always a very vocal minority in these sort of threats that talks in very strong language about their personal opinion like it were a fact.
> 
> Still. this model has many issues and i can understand that many are disappointed because they were looking forward to it.


Here's the thing.
Videos speak infinitely louder than words.
The videos do not lie, they are facts.

If you cannot notice it in CSGO on the Lake map, your vision is very poor, or I need to return my monitor and get one like yours because you've won a lottery.
In Infinite Warfare in the Hangar Bay when you exit your ship after completing a mission, there's black/grey text on a grey wall to the left and the purple jumps out so noticeably I stopped playing for about 30 seconds because I was so disappointed at how bad and in my face it is.
Here I am, trying to enjoy a game, and suddenly tons of purple on a black and grey wall. That wall should have 0 color, but there's purple smears the size of the letters themselves.
I was reading what it said as my character was transitions and moving out of the cockpit, big mistake I guess.

I can see the purple while browsing Reddit in dark mode as I scroll, I can see purple on the MSI page I linked earlier when I scroll, I can see purple like crazy on one of the display pictures for the modmic when I scroll. It's everywhere.

This model has 0 issues outside of the purple issue and buggy FreeSync.

If you have a perfect monitor where it doesn't happen or is nearly invisible, please share it with us visually so we know to return all of our defective ones.








I could make a new video in Infinite Warfare that looks worse than either of these videos.

Without videos, anything anyone says is useless about how bad or good this issue is.
I'm not going to be changing my mind or exchanging my monitor based on what someone I don't know says without any proof.
We already have solid evidence of this issue being terrible.
I've not seen a single video showing otherwise, nobody has made one probably because there isn't a C24FG70 that exists capable of showing otherwise.

I want to see proof so I can exchange my monitor and know I'm not wasting my time.


----------



## aliquis

I ll have to download cs go again, test it in the very same position and tell you the result ( i am curious too), but i am almost sure that this will be the same on my model too.

However to clarify, i am not arguing that my monitor does not have the flaw because i don't perceive it.

My claim is that if you are looking for faults, you will find them. A video is objective in only so much, as it is not a actual reflection of gameplay but a superficial situation created to spotlight this flaw, if this degree of purple shift is really what you experience on a regular basis during gameplay, then i would agree that this monitor is really bad, but i doubt it is that frequent.

Maybe this purple shift has occured already several times, i didn't notice it but my eyesight is not poor. I had basically the same argument about ULMB, but i don't think i was able to bring my point across.

Well, anyway i ll test it again.


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I do but I haven't played it too much recently, but in the few matches I did play I could see it.
> Depends on the map and what you're looking at.


Such a shame but thanks.

The 34" is getting listed by more and more shops here in germany. All but one single shop are either giving no release date or telling something like 1-2 weeks but that single shop is expecting 24.11 for it to be in stock, that would be within the next hour. Doubt that they are going to refresh that at 12am so I'm gonna see when I wake up.
We might just get it a bit earlier in Europe than you guys in the US.

I'm praying (well not really) for it to be great, I want this sexy looking beast on my desk. Gaming + 21:9 Movies + Huge desktop space all in one monitor. It might not suffer from the purple tint issue because the panel isn't maxed out like the 144Hz ones, who knows.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> I ll have to download cs go again, test it in the very same position and tell you the result ( i am curious too), but i am almost sure that this will be the same on my model too.
> 
> However to clarify, i am not arguing that my monitor does not have the flaw because i don't perceive it.
> 
> My claim is that if you are looking for faults, you will find them. A video is objective in only so much, as it is not a actual reflection of gameplay but a superficial situation created to spotlight this flaw, if this degree of purple shift is really what you experience on a regular basis during gameplay, then i would agree that this monitor is really bad, but i doubt it is that frequent.
> 
> Maybe this purple shift has occured already several times, i didn't notice it but my eyesight is not poor. I had basically the same argument about ULMB, but i don't think i was able to bring my point across.
> 
> Well, anyway i ll test it again.


Alright. I just want to know if new C24FG70's suddenly stop having this issue, if a silent fix or major improvement happens, as I'll want one.

It is true if you are looking for faults you will find them, but it's bad enough quite often that if you're just trying to look at the fine details of an environment while you're moving it's often unmissable.
When you're playing a pretty game full of detail, you'll tend to want to appreciate them. When I play something like Witcher 3, I pay a lot of attention to my environment, it's art.

If I was trying to just look at the texture of a tree on that CSGO lake map, I couldn't miss it, I would just have to never look at the tree while I move.
The Lake House, again I wasn't even looking for anything when I noticed it there the first time, I didn't know those brown and grey shades were the deadly ones.
I just fired up CSGO arms race, it started on lake, walked into that house and WOAH everything is purple.

Places like the grey rocks are places where the purple issue happens, but I won't really notice it unless I look for it.
In trees, the wooden roof and brick walls of that house, you simply cannot look at the walls, trees, or roof or you will see it even if you're not seeking it out.

"if this degree of purple shift is really what you experience on a regular basis during gameplay"
It does whenever greys and browns are everywhere.
It's completely dependent on your surroundings, so it can be a complete nightmare of everything you look at going purple when you move, or nothing at all.


----------



## Hunched

I'm going to make a video of Infinite Warfare in the Hangar Bay. Basically any game where you're inside of a spaceship or in an area where everything is grey, it's abysmal, half or more of the things on screen you can look at goes purple.
Basically you just have to not look at the monitor if you don't want to see purple.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I'm going to make a video of Infinite Warfare in the Hangar Bay. Basically any game where you're inside of a spaceship or in an area where everything is grey, it's abysmal, half or more of the things on screen you can look at goes purple.
> Basically you just have to not look at the monitor if you don't want to see purple.


Such a damn shame... I guess its a good 6 months time to try out the AUO lottery for XB271HU before the G-sync variants come, with hopefully fixed purple shift.


----------



## quovadis123

Guys I am seriously considering a Samsung Samsung KS8000 for editing.
Also, I am curious to see what gaming is like on a TV. Since the KS8000, is the best recommendation, for this year.
Samsung is a bit "naughty" with their "Quantum dot" marketing verbiage. Last year the same thing was called "Nano Crystal Technology". Next year it will be called something else!!
The lack of any good large size 40" monitors, is making me look at the tv's. I already have plenty of monitors here, even 144hz...just curious about all this TV nonsense.

These black Friday deals are based on the assumption that we are all a bunch of F***tards. They are pushing all the crpy stuff that does not sell well throughout the year. If you discount carp it's still carp.
The stuff we really want will never be discounted..


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> Guys I am seriously considering a Samsung Samsung KS8000 for editing.
> Also, I am curious to see what gaming is like on a TV. Since the KS8000, is the best recommendation, for this year.
> Samsung is a bit "naughty" with their "Quantum dot" marketing verbiage. Last year the same thing was called "Nano Crystal Technology". Next year it will be called something else!!
> The lack of any good large size 40" monitors, is making me look at the tv's. I already have plenty of monitors here, even 144hz...just curious about all this TV nonsense.
> 
> These black Friday deals are based on the assumption that we are all a bunch of F***tards. They are pushing all the crpy stuff that does not sell well throughout the year. If you discount carp it's still carp.
> The stuff we really want will never be discounted..


KS8000 has more input lag than some other models and it only uses edge-mounted backlighting so it can't deliver ideal HDR performance since the local dimming will be trash. On the other hand, the quantum dot technology is utilized well there as it delivers a wide color gamut and insane peak brightness levels and very good out of the box performance. Also, remember that the KS8000 uses PWM backlight dimming.


----------



## quovadis123

Sorry, but it's either the samsung or the Sony Sony XBR43X800D with the "triluminous" (same verbiage as Quantum dot), color.
I think the samsung has better blacks.

What other models have a lower input lag?

The other problem is that I am at a desk and chair, so I can't really put a 60" tv on my desk. My eyes are 24" away.


----------



## quovadis123

Forget HDR gaming for me, I do not own any consoles...Just a pc, and I mostly play Doom and similar games.


----------



## Tarthal

So it looks like the 34" UW monitor has the same issues as the smaller size with the purple color changing? There is another Thread on here about Microboard M340CLZ 34" which is using the same panel as the Samsung 34" supposedly and so far no complaints.


----------



## Hunched

Sorry that my camera is bad and zoomed in. Can't really hold it any further back and still reach my mouse.



Point is, the camera doesn't randomly add purple where it isn't and that's the only purpose of this video.
It's so bad. Soldiers, floor grates, spaceships, guard rails, the door, walls and the text on it, practically everything you can lay your eyes on in the hangar does it.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarthal*
> 
> So it looks like the 34" UW monitor has the same issues as the smaller size with the purple color changing? There is another Thread on here about Microboard M340CLZ 34" which is using the same panel as the Samsung 34" supposedly and so far no complaints.


S34C790 didn't have purple tint
M340CLZ doesn't have one, it seems
why would CF791 have it?

it's an evolution of the same panel.


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> Such a shame but thanks.
> 
> The 34" is getting listed by more and more shops here in germany. All but one single shop are either giving no release date or telling something like 1-2 weeks but that single shop is expecting 24.11 for it to be in stock, that would be within the next hour. Doubt that they are going to refresh that at 12am so I'm gonna see when I wake up.
> We might just get it a bit earlier in Europe than you guys in the US.
> 
> I'm praying (well not really) for it to be great, I want this sexy looking beast on my desk. Gaming + 21:9 Movies + Huge desktop space all in one monitor. It might not suffer from the purple tint issue because the panel isn't maxed out like the 144Hz ones, who knows.


Any chance u can find when the cfg70 27" will b in stock? Maybe that one retailer has an expecting date? I know it's a lot to ask


----------



## Kurupt1

Honestly, isn't there a chance even the 27" cfg70 wont have the purple tint?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> Honestly, isn't there a chance even the 27" cfg70 wont have the purple tint?


Doubtful.
I won't believe it doesn't have the issue either at this point until someone makes a video proving it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*


If someone is not able to notice what is happening to the text on the wall within the first 2 seconds of this video, they shouldn't legally be allowed to have a drivers license let alone be a "professional" monitor "reviewer"

There's 9 reviews on Amazon as well, and they've all been too blind to see this. It's amazing.
They should just go play on a Xbox One with a 480p 30hz screen, it must look the same to them as a PC with 144hz 1080p.
Take advantage of not being able to discern the difference between anything with their broken eyes and save money.

It makes me wonder just how bad would it have to be for most people to notice, would the monitor have to audibly yell "PURPLE!" via speakers or something?
My Grandma could see this issue.

I don't know how I'm supposed to buy things I cannot try, whether it be monitors or headphones or audio equipment in general.
People are so deaf and blind it's impossible to know what's good or bad, at least with monitors we can make videos but headphones I can't imagine.
If people can't see this, I can only imagine what they can't hear. Seeing is supposed to be easy.

Do people actually have perfectly fine or way better C24FG70's than the 5-10 people who have posted videos of this issue, but yet refuse to show hows theirs is better?
I assume they come to the conclusion that "oh ****, how didn't I see that? Well time to pretend that never happened and not post a video showing I actually have the same problem to the same degree"

I'm amazed how unreliable people are.
Not a single mention of the word "purple" in any reviews, that's so misleading. Why are these people reviewing things?
They believe what they have to say is important enough to share it, they must think they've done a good evaluation yet they didn't notice or mention this?
I'm actually struggling to believe people can't notice this, I'm genuinely confused right now.
There's no way people are this blind, there's no way. But their C24FG70's probably aren't any better either, these are the only 2 explanations.


----------



## TonyDeez

Dude, calm the heck down. A bad experience with monitor is one thing, don't go around attacking the general public because you had a bad time. Grow up.


----------



## JackCY

Do all VA panels suffer from this purple tint in motion scenes or is it only these new Samsung VAs?
I think it's all but not sure, it's been a while since I was buying a monitor.

This purple tint shown in videos is horrible. I get no artifacts on IPS in comparison, even TNs that tend to be washed out color wise with crappy angles don't have motion color tint.

Such a shame, the new Samsung aren't even cheap and still have this issue








The Eizo Foris FG2421 had purple tint too? What's the closest IPS or VA monitor to Eizo Foris FG2421? Don't care about sync, 100Hz+, 24-27", FHD or similar higher.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyDeez*
> 
> Dude, calm the heck down. A bad experience with monitor is one thing, don't go around attacking the general public because you had a bad time. Grow up.


Why shouldn't I criticize all the reviewers who failed to do their jobs or purposefully omitted this problem? I really don't like people who mislead and misinform others.

It's not hyperbole when I say I don't understand what's going on.
I almost have hope that there are better C24FG70's that don't have this issue, or ones that don't have it nearly as bad.
But not a single person who claims to have a C24FG70 free of the issue or with the issue to a way lesser degree has shown it, why? It's not difficult.
Apparently only people with the issue have cameras or something, how convenient.

With the monitor I have right in front of me, I don't understand how all these people are unable to see what I'm seeing if they're looking at the exact same thing I'm looking at.
1. All these reviewers and users have superior C24FG70's and I need to go get a replacement as good as theirs.
2. All these reviewers and users have C24FG70's that are about equally as bad with this and they can't see it.

Is there a third possibility I'm missing?

All C24's are this bad, or a lot of people can't see very well. That seems to be how it is.
Which is it? I don't have a clue, I have to assume the former because of the lack of any valuable information from anyone saying the latter.
Do I just assume all the people who make no mention at all, like Amazon reviews, don't have this happening? Or do I assume they're failing to see properly?
I lean towards people not being reliable in these guessing scenarios if I have nothing to show me otherwise, their review is probably useless and they're bad at noticing problems.
Somehow not even the negative Amazon reviews mention this issue.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Do all VA panels suffer from this purple tint in motion scenes or is it only these new Samsung VAs?
> I think it's all but not sure, it's been a while since I was buying a monitor.
> 
> This purple tint shown in videos is horrible. I get no artifacts on IPS in comparison, even TNs that tend to be washed out color wise with crappy angles don't have motion color tint.
> 
> Such a shame, the new Samsung aren't even cheap and still have this issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Eizo Foris FG2421 had purple tint too? What's the closest IPS or VA monitor to Eizo Foris FG2421? Don't care about sync, 100Hz+, 24-27", FHD or similar higher.


Not all VA's suffer from this purple motion issue, but every VA seems to suffer from some sort of motion issue.
Seems like all the new Samsung VA's probably have it, but who knows when no reviewers mentioned it happening to the C24FG70, and no Amazon reviews either, or really much of anyone anywhere outside of this topic...

Smeared blacks from slow transitions is typically the most common VA motion issue, the C24FG70 doesn't have this problem at least.
The Eizo Foris FG2421 has green motion issues though not as bad as these purple ones, but input lag is much higher and it's slower with the dark transitions, it's also a lottery to get a good quality one.

The closest VA to the godlike FG2421 would have to be the C24FG70.
As for IPS, I don't know. No TN or IPS can compete with VA's contrast.


----------



## Kurupt1

Well I tried Samsung live chat, apparently they are tech support. But they say no one has had any issues with the cfg70 lol. Boy, I should have linked this forum, even though he or she didn't want me too. Said they would pass along the information to one of the supervisors. Guess they are throwing my transcript in the trash. They will never hear about any issues. Samsung customer service is the worst heh.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Do all VA panels suffer from this purple tint in motion scenes or is it only these new Samsung VAs?
> I think it's all but not sure, it's been a while since I was buying a monitor.
> 
> This purple tint shown in videos is horrible. I get no artifacts on IPS in comparison, even TNs that tend to be washed out color wise with crappy angles don't have motion color tint.
> 
> Such a shame, the new Samsung aren't even cheap and still have this issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Eizo Foris FG2421 had purple tint too? What's the closest IPS or VA monitor to Eizo Foris FG2421? Don't care about sync, 100Hz+, 24-27", FHD or similar higher.


No, this purple tint isn't found on all VA displays or many at all. First time I've seen it. The FG2421 has no purple tint, but it does have some trailing albeit never as severe as the purple tint shown in that CS:GO video. See this video from PCMonitors on the Acer Z35, the FG2421 is pretty much the same in very dark scenes (black trailing).






Furthermore, some objects (not really dark ones if I remember correctly) moving across a grey background will have a greenish trail on the FG2421.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Not all VA's suffer from this purple motion issue, but every VA seems to suffer from some sort of motion issue.


There are VAs with no motion issues other than those caused by PWM dimming. So I wonder of the Sony X800D 43" has any issues? I suppose prava can tell us soon.


----------



## vartaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarthal*
> 
> So it looks like the 34" UW monitor has the same issues as the smaller size with the purple color changing? There is another Thread on here about Microboard M340CLZ 34" which is using the same panel as the Samsung 34" supposedly and so far no complaints.


No the Samsung 34uw ska cf791 is with a new panel. The m34pclz is an order panel.. So NO?


----------



## Hunched

Here's the best test for anyone with the C24FG70, this screenshot.

Move your browser window quickly around your screen while viewing the image.
The text is what you're mainly going to see get destroyed, but it's all over the image.

The image seems darker than in-game which changes things a bit, but it's still quite an accurate representation when I move my browser window around quickly.


----------



## aliquis

So i have tested and uploaded a video on the c24fg70 in cs:go map:de_lake in the house

This purple shift certainly appears on my model too, but at adegree that doesn't bother me at all ( of course i would prefer if it wasn't there, but it is certainly not a dealbreaker for me )





I really had to look out for it, then it was obvious to notice, but it is hardly an issue (at least for me).

edit: i tested your screenshot, now that is obvious for me at the first glance too and bothersome, if that happens often i agree that it would be real bad


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> Any chance u can find when the cfg70 27" will b in stock? Maybe that one retailer has an expecting date? I know it's a lot to ask


The same retailer is telling 8.12. for the 27 inch but I would not trust that since the page of the C34F791 still wasn't updated today even though it should be in stock now (10am here).

A shop that I trust more is just giving December for the C34 and January for the C27. I don't know why they expect the 27" even later than the 34" model.


----------



## JackCY

Thanks, I guess VA itself has some issues with consistency when it comes to different responses for the different color channels. I suppose green is the culprit as so far it's either purple tint when there is not enough green or the opposite too much green creating a green ghosting in motion. Too bad they can't get all the colors to respond closer together especially that green channel. Or at least calibrate, correct it via firmware.

I do like that contrast on IPS compared to TNs, and colors of course. Not sure though I want even more contrast = more eye strain.

Reviews from most popular sites are terrible and so are Amazon reviews. There are only a very few decent monitor review sites and even they may just test the monitor using their tools but forget that a regular users may notice artifacts when using the monitor with more than looking at a stationary desktop. And most people are blind anyway or do not know when they buy the thing that it's not supposed to look like that because the only other best thing they saw was a crappy TN panel with washed colors so this spanking new VA is looking amazing to them.

Maybe if Samsung drops the price down to where IPS are I would try the CFG70, but otherwise probably not.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Not sure though I want even more contrast = more eye strain.


Real life must give you some really bad headaches, then.


----------



## aliquis

Hunched, the artefact on the screenshot you posted is a *lot less* severe on my monitor when i reduce the refresh rate of the monitor to 120hz. Have you already tried that ?


----------



## Tarthal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vartaz*
> 
> No the Samsung 34uw ska cf791 is with a new panel. The m34pclz is an order panel.. So NO?


Are you sure? couple of other threads say that the panel in the microboard is a new one that was just released not to mention no other samsung monitor has a panel that is 3440x1440 with 100hz other than the one in the 34in CF791.


----------



## aliquis

The panel can't be the same because the new used in the samsung cf791 has 1500R curvature, the one in the microoard M340CLZ on the other hand has 1800R curvature.


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> The same retailer is telling 8.12. for the 27 inch but I would not trust that since the page of the C34F791 still wasn't updated today even though it should be in stock now (10am here).
> 
> A shop that I trust more is just giving December for the C34 and January for the C27. I don't know why they expect the 27" even later than the 34" model.


Yea I'm just looking for any info, but seems it's really all over the place.

Guess I'll just keep playing on my hdtv till it releases, seeing as I don't see any other Samsung with 144hz monitor, I'll just have to wait. Thanks for posting


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> So i have tested and uploaded a video on the c24fg70 in cs:go map:de_lake in the house
> 
> This purple shift certainly appears on my model too, but at adegree that doesn't bother me at all ( of course i would prefer if it wasn't there, but it is certainly not a dealbreaker for me )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really had to look out for it, then it was obvious to notice, but it is hardly an issue (at least for me).
> 
> edit: i tested your screenshot, now that is obvious for me at the first glance too and bothersome, if that happens often i agree that it would be real bad


Your brightness looks higher, what is your Black Equalizer setting? Are these default settings?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Thanks, I guess VA itself has some issues with consistency when it comes to different responses for the different color channels. I suppose green is the culprit as so far it's either purple tint when there is not enough green or the opposite too much green creating a green ghosting in motion. Too bad they can't get all the colors to respond closer together especially that green channel. *Or at least calibrate, correct it via firmware.*
> 
> I do like that contrast on IPS compared to TNs, and colors of course. Not sure though I want even more contrast = more eye strain.
> 
> Reviews from most popular sites are terrible and so are Amazon reviews. There are only a very few decent monitor review sites and even they may just test the monitor using their tools but forget that a regular users may notice artifacts when using the monitor with more than looking at a stationary desktop. And most people are blind anyway or do not know when they buy the thing that it's not supposed to look like that because the only other best thing they saw was a crappy TN panel with washed colors so this spanking new VA is looking amazing to them.
> 
> Maybe if Samsung drops the price down to where IPS are I would try the CFG70, but otherwise probably not.


I've basically been crying for a firmware update but it's impossible to get through to Samsung.
It's impossible to let anyone who would be anyway involved in the development of a firmware update know that this issue exists.
Samsung ignores their customers and information never gets to anyone important capable of doing anything.
There is no hope, even if this is completely fixable by a firmware update there's no hope in it happening.
Nothing you say to support gets forwarded, it's all a dead end that never solves anything.
Many people here have tried to accomplish something with their support all to fail.

And yea, most reviews are terrible, 100% of them on the C24FG70 so far, from users and "professionals".
It's sad how useless everyone is whether it be support or reviews.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> Hunched, the artefact on the screenshot you posted is a *lot less* severe on my monitor when i reduce the refresh rate of the monitor to 120hz. Have you already tried that ?


Seems still pretty bad to me, even at 100hz.
You sure other settings aren't being changed, like NVCP changing your range from Full to Limited as you switch refresh rates?
Nvidia is stupid so even with DisplayPort it switches to Limited Range as if I'm using a TV and I have to switch it back, this makes the issue look less worse because it's removing darker parts of the image, washing it out.
When I put the range back to Full it looks pretty much as bad again.

What TV's use DisplayPort, Nvidia?

Also now there's someone on Reddit saying they can't get the issue to even happen with the image or in CSGO.
*sigh*


----------



## HalongPort

is some Battlefield 1 gameplay.


----------



## Hunched

Also, I've just noticed that increasing the Black Equalizer past 13, which is where the black squares in the Lagom.nl test start to vanish, the purple turns green on the text in that Infinite Warfare image during movement.
Purple still appears in others areas throughout the image however.


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalongPort*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is some Battlefield 1 gameplay.


I couldn't see any tint in this one?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> I couldn't see any tint in this one?


It's a better scenario for the C24FG70 and the recording isn't the greatest.
There are things I can see in person on the C24FG70 that are too subtle for the camera to record properly, but it's still quite noticeable in person.

Take this video for example:




You may be able to watch the whole thing and not notice the issue until specifically shown at 13:25 in the video.
He even shows Infinite Warfare footage before displaying the issue, the same game I'm using to show my issue.
You'll notice at the end of my video once I'm in the spaceship away from the Hangar where all is grey, it's hard to spot the issue anywhere.
His Infinite Warfare gameplay is in space combat, where the C24FG70 is mostly free of the issue and everything looks great.
It's obvious in Deus Ex on the once again, grey walls.

How the grey wall he focuses on looks in his video, is about how nearly everything in the Hangar you could look at looks to me.
The Hangar text is worse than anything I've seen anywhere, and the video shows that quite well.


----------



## aliquis

I use standard settings, black equalizer is at 13 and rgb of course set to full.

This purple shift is definitly noticable if you look for it. I guess it depends not only on your perception but on the games you play. I can imagine that if you play a lot of games where these affected shades are frequent, that the resulting experience will be bad.

As far as my experience goes, i have only encountered this issue in cs:go and i only noticed it when i was looking for it.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> I use standard settings, black equalizer is at 13 and rgb of course set to full.
> 
> This purple shift is definitly noticable if you look for it. I guess it depends not only on your perception but on the games you play. I can imagine that if you play a lot of games where these affected shades are frequent, that the resulting experience will be bad.
> 
> As far as my experience goes, i have only encountered this issue in cs:go and i only noticed it when i was looking for it.


120hz still looks noticeably better to you than 144hz?
I only see a noticeable decrease at 60hz, which feels awful just moving my mouse that low.


----------



## aliquis

On the screenshot you posted there are several words on the wall "Port return bay" that show obvious artefacting (kind of purple/red color) when moved fast. This almost completly dissapears when i change the refresh to 120hz.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> On the screenshot you posted there are several words on the wall "Port return bay" that show obvious artefacting (kind of purple/red color) when moved fast. This almost completly dissapears when i change the refresh to 120hz.


I wish the same happened here, I'd just live with 120hz, I'd sacrifice 24hz easy to nearly get rid of this.


----------



## aliquis

It doesn't completly disappear of course but while on 144hz it is obnoxious, at 120hz i think its acceptable/not as bad/tolerable (pick your poison)







.

Is it not the same for you ?

edit:This video is/was not correct, i have removed it because it can give a false impression.


----------



## Fluffyman

But strobing doesn't work at anything below 144Hz, does it?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> It doesn't completly disappear of course but while on 144hz it is obnoxious, at 120hz i think its acceptable/not as bad/tolerable (pick your poison)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Is it not the same for you ?


That's definitely a big improvement.
I can't tell if it's the camera's dynamic brightness, but I swear the image looks washed out after you switch to 120hz.
I know I asked already, but you're certain Nvidia Control Panel isn't changing your RGB Range?

When I switch to 120hz, it did look about that good... Because Nvidia Control Panel did this:


It switched from the "PC" section at 144hz, to the "Ultra HD" aka TV section for 120hz and put my range to Limited, which washed out the dark shades and made motion look better.
When I switched it back to Full, it looked about as bad again, and everything was once again as dark as it's supposed to be.

Even if it says "Full" you may have to reapply it, I've had it say Full when the image is clearly washed out and not using that setting.
Its been so many years and they still can't fix this setting.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> But strobing doesn't work at anything below 144Hz, does it?


It single strobes at 144hz, 120hz, and 100hz.
Double strobes at 60hz, aka don't use this mode.
Those are the 4 strobing options.


----------



## aliquis

You are correct I just confirmed, nvidia control panel switches automatically to limited when i change the refresh rate in the monitor osd to 120hz and it automatically changes it back to full when i go back to 144hz. I only checked when i was at 144hz and then it was always at full.

Its unfortunatly exactly as you say, i just tested it at 120hz and manually reapllied it to full rgb, the purple shift is almost exactly as bad as 144hz .

Well i just want to add, i completly agree with you that, in your screenshot, the degree of purple shift is unacceptable. While i have not played any games that feature these specific shades, i can kind of understand your disappointment if that is what you encountered during your gameplay.

I'am not one to nitpick and i can overlook many faults, but thats just too bad for even the most lenient , there is no talking around it...


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> But strobing doesn't work at anything below 144Hz, does it?


it does, but the settings seem to depend on if you have an AMD or Nvidia video card.

On an Nvidia video card, apparently the monitor gets set to the same "refresh rate" as the desktop, 60/60, 120/120, 144,144, etc.
On an AMD video card, somehow it seems possible to change the strobe timing independently of the refresh rate, but this causes the strobe to start becoming blurry.

One person did extensive tests of it although I wanted him to test the desktop at 60hz with the monitor set to 120hz to see if it double strobes or not. I think it was Hunched or Forceman? I forgot.

All I know is, 60/60 double strobes, 60/144 looks ugly, and 85/85 is smooth but blurry. (DESKTOP REFRESH RATE/MONITOR OSD REFRESH)
But Nvidia users can't seem to change the monitor refresh independently of the desktop setting, unless someone can prove me wrong and try it.

If any AMD users want to test this go ahead.
I didn't buy this monitor because there seems to be NO way to ENFORCE Single strobing at "60/60".

I still want someone to try 60/120. No one has tested this yet (60hz desktop, 120hz monitor OSD).


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> it does, but the settings seem to depend on if you have an AMD or Nvidia video card.
> 
> On an Nvidia video card, apparently the monitor gets set to the same "refresh rate" as the desktop, 60/60, 120/120, 144,144, etc.
> On an AMD video card, somehow it seems possible to change the strobe timing independently of the refresh rate, but this causes the strobe to start becoming blurry.
> 
> One person did extensive tests of it although I wanted him to test the desktop at 60hz with the monitor set to 120hz to see if it double strobes or not. I think it was Hunched or Forceman? I forgot.
> 
> All I know is, 60/60 double strobes, 60/144 looks ugly, and 85/85 is smooth but blurry. (DESKTOP REFRESH RATE/MONITOR OSD REFRESH)
> But Nvidia users can't seem to change the monitor refresh independently of the desktop setting, unless someone can prove me wrong and try it.
> 
> If any AMD users want to test this go ahead.
> I didn't buy this monitor because there seems to be NO way to ENFORCE Single strobing at "60/60".
> 
> I still want someone to try 60/120. No one has tested this yet (60hz desktop, 120hz monitor OSD).


Also it seems you can't change the brightness with strobing enabled lol.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> You are correct I just confirmed, nvidia control panel switches automatically to limited when i change the refresh rate in the monitor osd to 120hz and it automatically changes it back to full when i go back to 144hz. I only checked when i was at 144hz and then it was always at full.
> 
> Its unfortunatly exactly as you say, i just tested it at 120hz and manually reapllied it to full rgb, the purple shift is almost exactly as bad as 144hz .
> 
> Well i just want to add, i completly agree with you that, in your screenshot, the degree of purple shift is unacceptable. While i have not played any games that feature these specific shades, i can kind of understand your disappointment if that is what you encountered during your gameplay.
> 
> I'am not one to nitpick and i can overlook many faults, but thats just too bad for even the most lenient , there is no talking around it...


Damn...
Your CSGO video looked like an improvement from mine though that could just be lighting or the camera, but the 144hz Warfare image text looked just as bad in motion.
So our monitors are probably the same judging from your last video, which is gone.

There's one person on Reddit saying they absolutely cannot see anything wrong with the Infinite Warfare text during motion.
They say it could be an endemic issue, or that they have a newer revision without the issue, either could be true.
Or maybe their NVCP is set to Limited. I feel like pretending they and everyone else with C24FG70's don't exist until I see videos ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
"Vids or it didn't happen"

If Samsung silently fixes this at any point, discovering that won't be the easiest thing.
It would be scummy of them to do a silent fix and hope none of the early customers notice, just so they don't have to deal with their mistakes, though I wouldn't put it above them.
If it requires more than a firmware update, they'll probably do a silent fix for new models or not bother at all.
It could also require only a firmware update, and they still may not even bother to do it, possibly because they actually don't know about this problem, or because they don't care.

After all, Samsung support says nobody is having any complaints or issues with the C24FG70.
"Our customer's complaints don't exist if we throw them in the trash bin, and the purple motion and FreeSync issues don't exist if we don't acknowledge them" - What Samsung seems to believe

If the much more obvious FreeSync issues ever disappear or get firmware updates, they're at least paying some attention somewhere.


----------



## Fluffyman

What is just wrong with Samsung?






They had released this video 3-4 weeks ago but deleted it today and reuploaded it, claming its new - lol.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I've basically been crying for a firmware update but it's impossible to get through to Samsung.
> It's impossible to let anyone who would be anyway involved in the development of a firmware update know that this issue exists.
> Samsung ignores their customers and information never gets to anyone important capable of doing anything.
> There is no hope, even if this is completely fixable by a firmware update there's no hope in it happening.
> Nothing you say to support gets forwarded, it's all a dead end that never solves anything.
> Many people here have tried to accomplish something with their support all to fail.


One of the reasons I'm thinking of DELL monitor








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> I couldn't see any tint in this one?


Me neither, the gameplay is all orange, no way to tell from that. Needs to be some indoor gray scenes with different shades and contrasts. I can think of many original CS 1.0-1.6 maps that are full of such scenes. Or just about any racing game tarmac but that one doesn't often have contrasty changes, mostly grain.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> It's a better scenario for the C24FG70 and the recording isn't the greatest.
> There are things I can see in person on the C24FG70 that are too subtle for the camera to record properly, but it's still quite noticeable in person.
> 
> Take this video for example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may be able to watch the whole thing and not notice the issue until specifically shown at 13:25 in the video.
> He even shows Infinite Warfare footage before displaying the issue, the same game I'm using to show my issue.
> You'll notice at the end of my video once I'm in the spaceship away from the Hangar where all is grey, it's hard to spot the issue anywhere.
> His Infinite Warfare gameplay is in space combat, where the C24FG70 is mostly free of the issue and everything looks great.
> It's obvious in Deus Ex on the once again, grey walls.
> 
> How the grey wall he focuses on looks in his video, is about how nearly everything in the Hangar you could look at looks to me.
> The Hangar text is worse than anything I've seen anywhere, and the video shows that quite well.


And can't change brightness when using strobing? WTH is that, unacceptable. I need to change brightness, any setting that doesn't support it is useless to me








The arm stand seems wobbly.
And bugged freesync with strobing still?

Dark gray, everywhere, especially in that DX example, on the floor OMG so bad. Purple-blue tint after any dark gray shows up on lighter gray during movement








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Also it seems you can't change the brightness with strobing enabled lol.


Exactly


----------



## Hunched

How isn't there a single god damn Samsung employee that browses Overclock.net
So many other companies involved here with representatives that pay attention.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> How isn't there a single god damn Samsung employee that browses Overclock.net
> So many other companies involved here with representatives that pay attention.


If they even bother with Korean ones, let alone English forums. I think Fractal Design is here and EVGA but that's about it from what I have seen.

I really don't know why should I buy Samsung VA with QD and not an IPS/PLS/AHVA monitor, especially considering the price and unresolved issues.


----------



## Falkentyne

Um guys, can someone please kindly test (MIGHT ONLY BE POSSIBLE ON AMD!!!), desktop refresh rate=60, monitor OSD "refresh rate" set to 120, with strobing (fastest?).
Compare it with 60/60, see if it double strobes or if 60/120 looks any better than 60/60. I'm really curious about that. Thank you and happy purple thanksgiving.

BTW I think Samsung probably reverse engineered Lightboost. You guys know Lightboost double strobed at 60hz too right? If you forced Lightboost on the desktop on the old 120hz monitors by using the NVCP (not strobelight.exe) and set "Set when display is in 3d mode --Always" option, then set it to 60hz or 85hz, it double strobed. I don't think anyone ever once reported this back in the day. Proof?
Benq reverse engineered Lightboost, because the same strobe wire increases backlight current by 1.8x when strobing is enabled (This is where "Lightboost" came from), and benq originally double strobed at 50-85hz, just like Lightboost, then enabled a single strobe option with a firmware update. But they FORGOT to include 50hz single strobe data, so trying to force 50hz single strobe without screwing with the "vertical total" would trigger a huge brightness boost, NO strobing activated, and overvoltage protection would shut the monitor off hard.

Who in the hell would actually intentionally make 60hz double strobe to begin with (besides Lightboost for design reasons?)


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Um guys, can someone please kindly test (MIGHT ONLY BE POSSIBLE ON AMD!!!), desktop refresh rate=60, monitor OSD "refresh rate" set to 120, with strobing (fastest?).
> Compare it with 60/60, see if it double strobes or if 60/120 looks any better than 60/60. I'm really curious about that. Thank you and happy purple thanksgiving.
> 
> BTW I think Samsung probably reverse engineered Lightboost. You guys know Lightboost double strobed at 60hz too right? If you forced Lightboost on the desktop on the old 120hz monitors by using the NVCP (not strobelight.exe) and set "Set when display is in 3d mode --Always" option, then set it to 60hz or 85hz, it double strobed. I don't think anyone ever once reported this back in the day. Proof?
> Benq reverse engineered Lightboost, because the same strobe wire increases backlight current by 1.8x when strobing is enabled (This is where "Lightboost" came from), and benq originally double strobed at 50-85hz, just like Lightboost, then enabled a single strobe option with a firmware update. But they FORGOT to include 50hz single strobe data, so trying to force 50hz single strobe without screwing with the "vertical total" would trigger a huge brightness boost, NO strobing activated, and overvoltage protection would shut the monitor off hard.
> 
> Who in the hell would actually intentionally make 60hz double strobe to begin with (besides Lightboost for design reasons?)


Why do you want to use different refresh rate set by the GPU? And different forced on the monitor somehow? What allows AMD cards to set the rate to something and the monitor not adjusting properly to it to match?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> If they even bother with Korean ones, let alone English forums. I think Fractal Design is here and EVGA but that's about it from what I have seen.
> 
> I really don't know why should I buy Samsung VA with QD and not an IPS/PLS/AHVA monitor, especially considering the price and unresolved issues.


VA contrast, true 8bit color, Quantum Dot is nicer than people give it credit for.
Supposedly the best strobing implementation there has been on a monitor? Just doesn't go low enough.

I want OLED contrast. I can't go back to TN or IPS.
Some people act like it's just blacks that are darker, obviously we know everything gets more depth, deep colors look so much richer.
It's nice.

If this monitor didn't have this purple garbage and you're okay with 16:9 and 1080p, I wouldn't see any reason to consider anything else you could currently buy.
FreeSync is the only other problem with this monitor, and it's completely optional, and should be fixable too if Samsung support existed.


----------



## Techbyte

Has anyone who purchased the C24FG70 from Samsung actually received the Watch Dogs 2 redemption code?


----------



## Hunched

Best and last video you're going to get of the issue from me:




Test Image used in the video:

It's the easiest and best way for anyone to test their C24FG70, you're looking at the test you got it.
Just move your browser window around and feel the sadness wash over you.
Better look away if you're trying to scroll away from the sadness, that movement alone is enough to unleash it.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Why do you want to use different refresh rate set by the GPU? And different forced on the monitor somehow? What allows AMD cards to set the rate to something and the monitor not adjusting properly to it to match?


Beats me. It's not the REFRESH RATE that is changing though. I think you misunderstand me.
it MAY be a BUG in the monitor with how it responds to AMD cards (freesync) vs Nvidia cards.
What I *DO* know from the description of others is that changing the "monitor's" OSD refresh setting changes the STROBE TIMING.

You can test this yourself with an AMD card.
My only question is, if 60/60 double strobes, does 60/120 ALSO double strobe (since a 120hz strobe is half the time of a 60hz on a 'traditional' strobed backlight?).
(I wonder how 120/60 would look in that case...)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Who in the hell would actually intentionally make 60hz double strobe to begin with (besides Lightboost for design reasons?)


People who want to offer a low refresh rate strobing option that doesn't cause brain aneurysms. I'm sure it wouldn't look good either, although I actually did like 60 Hz Turbo240. So, out of curiosity I'd like to see 60 Hz with motion interpolation converting it to 120 Hz + double strobing, half of what Turbo240 does essentially.


----------



## Junktown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> If this monitor didn't have this purple garbage and you're okay with 16:9 and 1080p, I wouldn't see any reason to consider anything else you could currently buy.
> FreeSync is the only other problem with this monitor, and it's completely optional, and should be fixable too if Samsung support existed.


1080p is practically a selling-point on this monitor for me. Chasing high framerates on higher resolutions is expensive and this first non-TN 1080p 24" 120+ Hz monitor ever. (Except that Eizo is no availability and QC issues.)


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junktown*
> 
> 1080p is practically a selling-point on this monitor for me. Chasing high framerates on higher resolutions is expensive and this first non-TN 1080p 24" 120+ Hz monitor ever. (Except that Eizo is no availability and QC issues.)


It's a selling point for me as well.
144fps minimum framerate at 1080p is not happening in a lot of games, I don't need to make it even worse.

It's a choose one scenario, resolution or framerate really.
Unless you SLI top end graphics cards 1440p+ 144hz+ is a waste of time.
SLI is usually a waste of time and money as well in the majority of cases.

The most powerful single GPU is the way to go and probably always will be, I'll save that money others are spending on that 2nd SLI card towards the next good single GPU.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> It's a selling point for me as well.
> 144fps minimum framerate at 1080p is not happening in a lot of games, I don't need to make it even worse.
> 
> It's a choose one scenario, resolution or framerate really.
> Unless you SLI top end graphics cards 1440p+ 144hz+ is a waste of time.
> SLI is usually a waste of time and money as well in the majority of cases.
> 
> The most powerful single GPU is the way to go and probably always will be, I'll save that money others are spending on that 2nd SLI card towards the next good single GPU.


1440p 144hz is very doable on a single 1080 if one can drop down a notch on the graphics settings from ultra to high. Ultra is always exponentially taxing compared to a step below which still looks really good.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> 1440p 144hz is very doable on a single 1080 if one can drop down a notch on the graphics settings from ultra to high. Ultra is always exponentially taxing compared to a step below which still looks really good.


You'll need to reduce graphics settings by more than just a notch in order to run most modern games at 144 FPS at 1440p. You will suffer a graphics hit if 144 FPS is your target, although 144 FPS doesn't really make sense unless you have an Eizo Foris FS2735 or BenQ XL2730Z (as these are the only ones with 144 Hz strobing).


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You'll need to reduce graphics settings by more than just a notch in order to run most modern games at 144 FPS at 1440p. You will suffer a graphics hit if 144 FPS is your target, although 144 FPS doesn't really make sense unless you have an Eizo Foris FS2735 or BenQ XL2730Z (as these are the only ones with 144 Hz strobing).


100 fps is a good target for getting the ultra smooth experience in intensive games, very doable in single GPU configuration even with ultra settings at 1440p.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> 100 fps is a good target for getting the ultra smooth experience in intensive games, very doable in single GPU configuration even with ultra settings at 1440p.


Most 2014-2016 games will average around 80-100 FPS on my setup. Keeping 100 FPS with no drops is doable; graphics settings will usually have to be lowered but nothing really significant. Too bad 100 Hz ULMB doesn't look that good.


----------



## Coldfriction

Sorry Falkentyne, I tested 60hz/120hz and it appears to double strobe also. I meant to get around to testing this for you a while ago, but I've been rather busy. In other news, I'm still quite happy with the monitor and am still able to reproduce the purple overdrive effect, but it's not showing up as bad on my screen as the recently shared videos. The pluses outweigh the cons with this monitor for me.


----------



## Scotty99

I know most in this thread probably wont care but this acer 144hz is going on sale for 149.99:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009642&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=IGNEFL112516&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL112516-_-EMC-112516-Index-_-LCDLEDMonitors-_-24009642-S0E

Just a standard TN with a crappy stand, but hey 144hz for 150 bucks is hard to beat.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Beats me. It's not the REFRESH RATE that is changing though. I think you misunderstand me.
> it MAY be a BUG in the monitor with how it responds to AMD cards (freesync) vs Nvidia cards.
> What I *DO* know from the description of others is that changing the "monitor's" OSD refresh setting changes the STROBE TIMING.
> 
> You can test this yourself with an AMD card.
> My only question is, if 60/60 double strobes, does 60/120 ALSO double strobe (since a 120hz strobe is half the time of a 60hz on a 'traditional' strobed backlight?).
> (I wonder how 120/60 would look in that case...)


Hmm, could be, that it doesn't keep in sync with the OS/GPU settings on AMD or mistakenly does so with NV. And or it should just be named strobe rate not refresh rate.
At least the UI isn't in Korean or Chinese







May have translated something wrong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Best and last video you're going to get of the issue from me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test Image used in the video:
> 
> It's the easiest and best way for anyone to test their C24FG70, you're looking at the test you got it.
> Just move your browser window around and feel the sadness wash over you.
> Better look away if you're trying to scroll away from the sadness, that movement alone is enough to unleash it.


So making it washed out like TN using black equalizer, moves the affected shades to different brightness that does not suffer as much.
And eye saver feature removed it too? How does the monitor look with that?

IMHO they should have provided an adjustable option that changes the behavior of the panel, in what ever way it may be, that reduces the purple ghosting, it seems like there are some options that help, sure not all panels are equal, hence adjustable in strength so one can modify it for their specific panel.

If I were you I would return it to get money back or exchange it for a different new one. Or just wait before the warranty expires and then hammer it down their throat for a money back for the purple defect in the panel quality.


----------



## DaWaN

I also like to buy the C24FG70 monitor for the reason it being 1080p, non-TN, >=100Hz and FreeSync. Quantum dot and VA panel is also a right step into the HDR direction.
Motion clarity is less of a concern for me, as I kinda like to rely on FreeSync / Gsync and that rules out strobing. Playing something with 80-100 fps with adaptive sync feels great, so that is my goal.
I currently have a GeForce GTX980 Ti with a XB270HU (IPS) which I have to give back soon, if I can have a similar experience at 1080P I would be happy.
Sticking with 1440p would mean I need at least a Radeon Fury or GTX1070, but with 1080p I think I can stick to a RX 480 / RX 470. The panel lottery with those AHVA AUO panels is also something I would like to avoid.

So important for me also: How bad is the FreeSync issue?

As for the purple issue: I expect this to be an artifact of the overdrive. If memory serves me correctly the response time of VA panels is highly dependent on temperature, my old VA LG monitor having much improved response times after warming up. Can you try what happens if you heat up the panel with a hairdryer, does it improve/change the purple behavior?


----------



## prava

Guess what? The Sony X800D has strobing (120hz strobing @ 60hz refresh rate, so It might double up the image, we will see)







Will have to see whether it works properly or not, but it seems I'll have fun tinkering with this thing.


----------



## aliquis

@Dawan: The purple shift does occur at all overdrive settings and is independent of strobing.

@ prava:

What i absolutly don't understand is, you are not the only one that is looking forward to a monitor that double strobes that i have read on this forum.

Can you please enlighten me what the point of double strobing is?

Because in my mind, all it does is introduce constant severe ghosting.


----------



## Falkentyne

Double strobing is freaking awful, even though it DOES help readability, would you actually want to process a double image? It's like you're on drugs but yet you're not. Seriously. The ONLY time I ever actually saw double strobing actually look better than no strobing at all was in a **30 FPS** locked game at 60hz refresh rate. Without strobing, 30 fps at 60hz looks like the devil's child. In this case, enabling 'single strobe' and 'double strobe' both looked awful since with the FPS at 30, single strobe might as well have been double strobing too, but the "Quad" frames at 30 fps actually looked better than no strobing, because no strobing was a complete smear anyway, so in that case, there was some improvement, and of course no flicker.

The Eizo Foris I'm guessing (I don't have one) probably didn't look as bad since it doesn't do a pure single strobe anyway...it does a long strobe plus a short strobe, so the image isn't quite as clear as something like Benq blur reduction at 1.4ms persistence, but there's no crosstalk and no inverse overdrive ghosting. I still don't see how two long and two short strobes could be tolerable at 60hz though...


----------



## Sedolf

Well at Clearness 1 it does two short strobes, at Clearness 2 it does two long strobes
http://i.rtings.com/images/reviews/x800d/x800d-clearness-1-large.jpg
http://i.rtings.com/images/reviews/x800d/x800d-clearness-max-large.jpg

It's not so nice, you get that doubling effect. Also most of these 4 section AMVA3 panels seem to be prone to a piss-yellow shade breakup effect on white/red in motion. The 8 section ones and SVA's don't do that. Wonder if it is also visible in practice.
Some of last years Sony actually did single strobe at 60Hz with max Clearness engaged. But the result was very dim (<55 nits) and flickery

If the purple ghosting is caused by overshoot, then holding a hairdryer to the C24FG70 is gonna make it worse. Other than temperature experiments there is no way to manipulate the overdrive on Samsung since the response settings only appear to have an effect on the impulsive scanning. If it has a service menu, nobody currently knows the button combination.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> @Dawan: The purple shift does occur at all overdrive settings and is independent of strobing.
> 
> @ prava:
> 
> What i absolutly don't understand is, you are not the only one that is looking forward to a monitor that double strobes that i have read on this forum.
> 
> Can you please enlighten me what the point of double strobing is?
> 
> Because in my mind, all it does is introduce constant severe ghosting.


It really depends how the strobing is implemented. The Eizo Foris FG2421's Turbo240 @ 120 Hz produces less ghosting than my Acer Predator XB270HU with 120 Hz ULMB, and Turbo240 @ 80 Hz (triple strobing) produces far less ghosting than 85 Hz ULMB. But it's probably the only exception.


----------



## TinyRichard

Maybe this has been asked, but is there any chance of these being released in time for Christmas (2016, duh)?


----------



## DaWaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedolf*
> 
> If the purple ghosting is caused by overshoot, then holding a hairdryer to the C24FG70 is gonna make it worse. Other than temperature experiments there is no way to manipulate the overdrive on Samsung since the response settings only appear to have an effect on the impulsive scanning. If it has a service menu, nobody currently knows the button combination.


It would at least confirm the problem lies in the overdrive configuration.
I am also considering the Acer XZ271 which uses also a Samsung panel (most likely the same as the XB271), but no real reviews of that screen available. If it boils down to overdrive configuration, I have a bit of hope the XZ271 does not suffer from it.
Otherwise I have to buy a Asus MG279Q, which is more expensive and I have more faith in getting a good Samsung panel than getting a good AUO panel.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedolf*
> 
> Well at Clearness 1 it does two short strobes, at Clearness 2 it does two long strobes
> http://i.rtings.com/images/reviews/x800d/x800d-clearness-1-large.jpg
> http://i.rtings.com/images/reviews/x800d/x800d-clearness-max-large.jpg
> 
> It's not so nice, you get that doubling effect. Also most of these 4 section AMVA3 panels seem to be prone to a piss-yellow shade breakup effect on white/red in motion. The 8 section ones and SVA's don't do that. Wonder if it is also visible in practice.
> Some of last years Sony actually did single strobe at 60Hz with max Clearness engaged. But the result was very dim (<55 nits) and flickery
> 
> If the purple ghosting is caused by overshoot, then holding a hairdryer to the C24FG70 is gonna make it worse. Other than temperature experiments there is no way to manipulate the overdrive on Samsung since the response settings only appear to have an effect on the impulsive scanning. If it has a service menu, nobody currently knows the button combination.


If someone finds the service menu for this monitor and there's a single strobe override option (dream on...you know there won't be, even though there's always a service menu), then of course I'll buy this monitor. I need me some 60hz single strobe for my emulators...


----------



## aliquis

I did some testing, used the screenshot and a graphic editing program to take the rgb value of some of the affected shades, made some varied test pictures with different similar shades.

It seems a lot of the transitions from shades that are both in the low rgb range are problematic. I saw purple shift, but also some kind of very light green and dark green shift.

The problem is, if you use some tool to change your colour temperature or the black equalizer, some transitions may appear less problematic but others can become worse.

I think this is inherent in the panel and can't be fixed, and honestly if you were to play a lot of games that feature these shades (lot of grey dark content) i would avoid this monitor.


----------



## MistaSparkul

So.....who were those naysayers who said this monitor will NOT go any lower because of Samsung's pre order promotion? hmmmm? because it's now $280 on Amazon for black friday.



https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-24-Inch-Gaming-Monitor-C24FG70/dp/B01M1DEEYP/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1480094202&sr=8-1&keywords=samsung+c24fg70


----------



## Scotty99

Wow id be pissed if i paid 350 for it.


----------



## MistaSparkul

I'm pretty sure you can contact amazon if you purchased it recently and get them to refund you the difference. Still I thought I'd just rub it in to the people who didn't believe me when I said it WILL go even lower than the MSRP if you just wait a month or two.And of course let everyone know about the deal at the same time.


----------



## HalongPort

For real?

Screw Europe ***.


----------



## Coldfriction

Amazon won't refund the difference. I'm sending mine back and just ordered another to save the money. I have a single dead pixel anyhow and maybe I'll get one without. I bugged a service rep a ton for a refund and he basically said I had to order another and send the one I have back. I suppose I can keep the better one of the two and send the other back. I'm hoping the purple issue isn't worse on the one coming.

I also ordered an HP Omen 32" from Costco. Since I now have another 30 days to return the new CFG70, I'll have time to compare the two and decide if 1440p 75hz with Freesync is worth it over 1080p 144hz with quantum dots.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> @Dawan: The purple shift does occur at all overdrive settings and is independent of strobing.
> 
> @ prava:
> 
> What i absolutly don't understand is, you are not the only one that is looking forward to a monitor that double strobes that i have read on this forum.
> 
> Can you please enlighten me what the point of double strobing is?
> 
> Because in my mind, all it does is introduce constant severe ghosting.


Strobing at anything less than 80hz will probably induce headaches (as CRT's did). Ghosting will depend exactly on how it is done. I'm curious as to whether it is a good trade-off to get better clarity but ghosting or blur. Will have to tinker with it.

At least you have the opportunity to turn it on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Double strobing is freaking awful, even though it DOES help readability, would you actually want to process a double image? It's like you're on drugs but yet you're not. Seriously. The ONLY time I ever actually saw double strobing actually look better than no strobing at all was in a **30 FPS** locked game at 60hz refresh rate. Without strobing, 30 fps at 60hz looks like the devil's child. In this case, enabling 'single strobe' and 'double strobe' both looked awful since with the FPS at 30, single strobe might as well have been double strobing too, but the "Quad" frames at 30 fps actually looked better than no strobing, because no strobing was a complete smear anyway, so in that case, there was some improvement, and of course no flicker.
> 
> The Eizo Foris I'm guessing (I don't have one) probably didn't look as bad since it doesn't do a pure single strobe anyway...it does a long strobe plus a short strobe, so the image isn't quite as clear as something like Benq blur reduction at 1.4ms persistence, but there's no crosstalk and no inverse overdrive ghosting. I still don't see how two long and two short strobes could be tolerable at 60hz though...


I'll report with my findings


----------



## goldex

I just saw the 34" show up on Canadian NCIX on back order. I do not know yet what the expected date of having it in stock is, but good to see it listed at least. It is listed as C34F790 with part number of LC34F791WQNXZA

Though I was hoping for a better price than the $1500 CAD. I can pretty much get the PG348Q for the same price (it is on currently on sale ) and get GSync. Sure it is IPS vs VA, but as is right now looks like both have their issues. I hate that stand on the Asus though, for some reason to me that bottom LED lighting looks like the monitor just pooped.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> Amazon won't refund the difference. I'm sending mine back and just ordered another to save the money. I have a single dead pixel anyhow and maybe I'll get one without. I bugged a service rep a ton for a refund and he basically said I had to order another and send the one I have back. I suppose I can keep the better one of the two and send the other back. I'm hoping the purple issue isn't worse on the one coming.
> 
> I also ordered an HP Omen 32" from Costco. Since I now have another 30 days to return the new CFG70, I'll have time to compare the two and decide if 1440p 75hz with Freesync is worth it over 1080p 144hz with quantum dots.


Wait what? Is this omen basically a 32" 1440p version with 75Hz and without purple shift?


----------



## khyryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Wait what? Is this omen basically a 32" 1440p version with 75Hz and without purple shift?


There are still several possible problems.

(1) It may have frame skipping at 75hz for Nvidia.
(2) It may have smearing artifacts instead of discoloration.

Even with all of that, it may be a decent media and productivity monitor. I may post more info once mine comes in.


----------



## Sedolf

Here is a new review, not very detailed but at least the author performed some measurements
http://www.trustedreviews.com/samsung-c24fg70-review-image-quality-and-verdict-page-2

Max Brightness: 352 cd/m²
Contrast: 2800:1
AdobeRGB gamut: 80%
DCI-P3 gamut: 88.6%
Colour temp: 6564K
Gamma: 2.17


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> So.....who were those naysayers who said this monitor will NOT go any lower because of Samsung's pre order promotion? hmmmm? because it's now $280 on Amazon for black friday.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-24-Inch-Gaming-Monitor-C24FG70/dp/B01M1DEEYP/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1480094202&sr=8-1&keywords=samsung+c24fg70


Wicked deal! I ordered one and I'm returning mine to Samsung. I already have a shipping label that I received two days ago from them because I called to return mine. I decided to live with it as the more I thought about it, the more I realized "Return it and order what?". They clearly are burning me on Watch Dogs 2 anyways and with the customer service I have received from them, I'm happy to stick them with this monitor and return shipping.

Best part about buying it from Amazon is if I do have a problem with it, they'll ship a replacement before I even have to send it back. Panel Lottery for days.


----------



## awartman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldex*
> 
> I just saw the 34" show up on Canadian NCIX on back order. I do not know yet what the expected date of having it in stock is, but good to see it listed at least. It is listed as C34F790 with part number of LC34F791WQNXZA
> 
> Though I was hoping for a better price than the $1500 CAD. I can pretty much get the PG348Q for the same price (it is on currently on sale ) and get GSync. Sure it is IPS vs VA, but as is right now looks like both have their issues. I hate that stand on the Asus though, for some reason to me that bottom LED lighting looks like the monitor just pooped.


Yeah 1500 seems a bit high, especially since that isn't including taxes or anything. It's cheaper to order from B&H, it works out to about 1500 all in including taxes and duties, so you are still saving some money.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> So making it washed out like TN using black equalizer, moves the affected shades to different brightness that does not suffer as much.
> And eye saver feature removed it too? How does the monitor look with that?
> 
> IMHO they should have provided an adjustable option that changes the behavior of the panel, in what ever way it may be, that reduces the purple ghosting, it seems like there are some options that help, sure not all panels are equal, hence adjustable in strength so one can modify it for their specific panel.
> 
> If I were you I would return it to get money back or exchange it for a different new one. Or just wait before the warranty expires and then hammer it down their throat for a money back for the purple defect in the panel quality.


It looks terrible with Eye Saver Mode, even worse than low Black Equalizer.
I would return it if there was anything else worth buying, and I'd exchange it if there was proof of better C24FG70's than mine existing.
I have no dead pixels, or backlight bleed, or clouding. An exchange would only go downhill from what I currently have unfortunately, or be identical.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> I did some testing, used the screenshot and a graphic editing program to take the rgb value of some of the affected shades, made some varied test pictures with different similar shades.
> 
> It seems a lot of the transitions from shades that are both in the low rgb range are problematic. I saw purple shift, but also some kind of very light green and dark green shift.
> 
> The problem is, if you use some tool to change your colour temperature or the black equalizer, some transitions may appear less problematic but others can become worse.
> 
> I think this is inherent in the panel and can't be fixed, and honestly if you were to play a lot of games that feature these shades (lot of grey dark content) i would avoid this monitor.


Yup









@Techbyte
@Coldfriction
Let us know how your replacements are, if Samsung has made any changes and fixed or improved the purple issue and/or FreeSync implementation.
A person on Reddit is saying theirs is perfectly fine but I'm not convinced, seeing as every single person who has had it so far has shown otherwise.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Strobing at anything less than 80hz will probably induce headaches (as CRT's did). Ghosting will depend exactly on how it is done. I'm curious as to whether it is a good trade-off to get better clarity but ghosting or blur. Will have to tinker with it.
> 
> At least you have the opportunity to turn it on.
> I'll report with my findings


I do wonder what the average threshold is for what refresh rate people can tolerate strobing on LCDs. I get headaches with 100 Hz ULMB, usually well within an hour of gaming on it. 85 Hz ULMB is an instantaneous brain explosion for me, plus it looks awful (so much ghosting).


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I do wonder what the average threshold is for what refresh rate people can tolerate strobing on LCDs. I get headaches with 100 Hz ULMB, usually well within an hour of gaming on it. 85 Hz ULMB is an instantaneous brain explosion for me, plus it looks awful (so much ghosting).


I can tolerate 60hz since I used to play 60hz on CRT's with Voodoo 2 cards and good old MS DOS was 60hz. 60hz on a grey or white screen is annoying, but other colors are okay.

I guess that's obvious why I keep begging for a single frame strobe option for <100hz on EVERY blur reduction monitor or I have to keep my XL2720Z until it breaks...

What gets me is 50hz. That gets me good. (and 50hz single strobe can only be accomplished via a Vertical Total tweak on a Benq due to a missing bug, and the strobe is out of phase lower than strobe phase 018.

Meanwhile, Masterotaku (Alex) can handle 40hz somehow...(With that Dell TN+3d vision 2+ULMB bug he does).


----------



## Hunched

Oh god look what I found




I found the page he was looking at and it does it on my monitor too.
https://rog.asus.com/articles/gaming-monitors/rog-swift-pg258q/
It combines the perfect shades of black and grey dots to bring out the beautiful common purple and rare green motion issues this monitor has.
Don't do it if you have epilepsy


----------



## Hunched

Unless our monitors are exploding like the rest of Samsung's products, it doesn't seem to be important to them.


----------



## goldex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I found the page he was looking at and it does it on my monitor too.
> https://rog.asus.com/articles/gaming-monitors/rog-swift-pg258q/
> It combines the perfect shades of black and grey dots to bring out the beautiful common purple and rare green motion issues this monitor has.
> Don't do it if you have epilepsy


Interesting, even my JU7100 (40" 4K Samsung VA TV) does the same scrolling on that part of the page


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldex*
> 
> Interesting, even my JU7100 (40" 4K Samsung VA TV) does the same scrolling on that part of the page


Samsung...








Does it have the issues on the Infinite Warfare image as well?


----------



## goldex

No, I have tried that image before too, I can't see the issue.


----------



## poiuu

Sounds like Inversion artifacts, try find the best setting that will cause this and post a new video with best settings: http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion

info on Inversion artifacts: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php http://www.techmind.org/lcd/index.html#inversion

all lcd's have inversion aftifacts becuase of its design just at different levels, the problem is when it shows up where it shouldn't...


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Samsung...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it have the issues on the Infinite Warfare image as well?


I kinda wonder if they can really fix this issue completely without the end result being the usual VA problem. This right here is exactly why I don't play any games on my KU6300.











Now imagine every single piece of foliage showing this problem in any game whether it's FO4, MGS5, Witcher 3 or ROTR. I rofl whenever people say these Samsung 4k TVs have excellent motion clarity.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> I kinda wonder if they can really fix this issue completely without the end result being the usual VA problem. This right here is exactly why I don't play any games on my KU6300.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now imagine every single piece of foliage showing this problem in any game whether it's FO4, MGS5, Witcher 3 or ROTR. I rofl whenever people say these Samsung 4k TVs have excellent motion clarity.


You have a very entry level model, i imagine if you sprung for the ku8000 it would handle motion a lot better, or even possibly the 7000.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poiuu*
> 
> Sounds like Inversion artifacts, try find the best setting that will cause this and post a new video with best settings: http://www.testufo.com/#test=inversion
> 
> info on Inversion artifacts: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php http://www.techmind.org/lcd/index.html#inversion
> 
> all lcd's have inversion aftifacts becuase of its design just at different levels, the problem is when it shows up where it shouldn't...


I'll make sure to post a video tomorrow if nobody else has.
Have to sleep, saw this too late.
This image is terrible, but it's something for now.

It's green tint mostly in this test, which this monitor does at times but the purple is far more common or at least more noticeable more often in use.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> I kinda wonder if they can really fix this issue completely without the end result being the usual VA problem. This right here is exactly why I don't play any games on my KU6300.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now imagine every single piece of foliage showing this problem in any game whether it's FO4, MGS5, Witcher 3 or ROTR. I rofl whenever people say these Samsung 4k TVs have excellent motion clarity.


Precisely the reason I didn't get the KU6300. Very very bad motion clarity specially on dark to white transitions. But many people do not realise this. People will upload videos of Uncharted 4, in the part where you are in a boat and have some islands around you (islands = very dark; rest = light colours) and there is smearing all around the place.

Lets hope my X800D does not do this or it is going back.


----------



## Sedolf

Except for the 0%-20% transition and some already quick fall times, the X800D has faster response times across the board than the KU6300.
So dark to grey might be problematic, the remaining transitions should be fine.

http://i.rtings.com/images/reviews/x800d/x800d-response-time-large.jpg
http://i.rtings.com/images/reviews/ku6300/ku6300-response-time-large.jpg

This year even the KS series doesn't have much better response than the KU series. Especially the ISO 13406-2 response is slower than on the 2015 models.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Has anyone tested these very particular cases with a BDM4065UC? In tests, the response times for various transitions and overshoot are well under control, so it would be interesting to see if it does anything out of the ordinary when compared to these Samsung, Innolux, and AUO VA's panels which, clearly, suffer one way or another.


----------



## asder00

Just got mine from amazon it, same purple issue you guys are having, also same freesync issues.
Should we start posting the manufacture date and version that can be found on the back sticker?
So if a new version comes up, we can see if it has any changes...

Mine says:
MANUFACTURED: SEPTEMBER 2016
Version No: FB02


----------



## Sedolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Has anyone tested these very particular cases with a BDM4065UC? In tests, the response times for various transitions and overshoot are well under control, so it would be interesting to see if it does anything out of the ordinary when compared to these Samsung, Innolux, and AUO VA's panels which, clearly, suffer one way or another.


The problem with those tests is that they only measure the GtG response times. The Philips has good GtG (so this darkening should not occur) but it has some colour to colour ghosting and faint blue overshoot even on the lowest setting that isn't detected in these tests.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Has anyone tested these very particular cases with a BDM4065UC? In tests, the response times for various transitions and overshoot are well under control, so it would be interesting to see if it does anything out of the ordinary when compared to these Samsung, Innolux, and AUO VA's panels which, clearly, suffer one way or another.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with those tests is that they only measure the GtG response times. The Philips has good GtG (so this darkening should not occur) but it has some colour to colour ghosting and faint blue overshoot even on the lowest setting that isn't detected in these tests.
Click to expand...

Well, the future of high refresh "HDR" displays looks grim when IPS is all you can count on to get the most consistent transitions across the entire range (and short of spending $2K+ on HFR OLED next year).


----------



## Kris194

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedolf*
> 
> Here is a new review, not very detailed but at least the author performed some measurements
> http://www.trustedreviews.com/samsung-c24fg70-review-image-quality-and-verdict-page-2
> 
> Max Brightness: 352 cd/m²
> Contrast: 2800:1
> AdobeRGB gamut: 80%
> DCI-P3 gamut: 88.6%
> Colour temp: 6564K
> Gamma: 2.17


If it wouldn't have purple issues it would be almost perfect display.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedolf*
> 
> Except for the 0%-20% transition and some already quick fall times, the X800D has faster response times across the board than the KU6300.
> So dark to grey might be problematic, the remaining transitions should be fine.
> 
> http://i.rtings.com/images/reviews/x800d/x800d-response-time-large.jpg
> http://i.rtings.com/images/reviews/ku6300/ku6300-response-time-large.jpg
> 
> This year even the KS series doesn't have much better response than the KU series. Especially the ISO 13406-2 response is slower than on the 2015 models.


Disappointing that the X800D still struggles with very dark transitions, although other than the 0-20% test it did fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kris194*
> 
> If it wouldn't have purple issues it would be almost perfect display.


Perfect as in nothing wrong with it? I'd still complain about the resolution and AG coating. Also the FreeSync range isn't good enough. Beyond that, it's a good start but there is room for lots of improvements and additions.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asder00*
> 
> Just got mine from amazon it, same purple issue you guys are having, also same freesync issues.
> Should we start posting the manufacture date and version that can be found on the back sticker?
> So if a new version comes up, we can see if it has any changes...
> 
> Mine says:
> MANUFACTURED: SEPTEMBER 2016
> Version No: FB02


Yours too? *Sigh* this thread has pretty much made me lose all confidence in Samsung's ability to make a good gaming monitor. Said screw it to C34F791 and used the extra money to buy a 65 inch instead of 55 inch OLED tv on black friday. I will be gaming solely on my Dell S2417DG since every monitor sucks.


----------



## Erecshyrinol

What is the freesync issue you guys are talking about?


----------



## aliquis

There are several freesync issues: with this monitor : first the out of the box freesync range is too narrow to be of any use (its 90-144hz dp) but the range can be extended by using a tool like CRU or monitor driver hack

There are two distinct flicker (one blue at the edge and one white at the bottom left in desktopmode ) that only occur when the monitor runs at freesync mode. Just browse through the thread, they were mentioned often and with some videos that show them too.


----------



## asder00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Yours too? *Sigh* this thread has pretty much made me lose all confidence in Samsung's ability to make a good gaming monitor. Said screw it to C34F791 and used the extra money to buy a 65 inch instead of 55 inch OLED tv on black friday. I will be gaming solely on my Dell S2417DG since every monitor sucks.


Yeah well i read all about those issues before buying it, but since i have until 31 January 2017 to return it or exhange for another one i wanted to give it a try, so if any firmware fix or newer revision comes up in that time frame i'm good, otherwise i will just return it and get my money back.
Still i'm very disappointed for a monitor with a price tag of 439€ to have such problems.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erecshyrinol*
> 
> What is the freesync issue you guys are talking about?


Like aliquis said you can find everything browsing this thread and there are also videos on youtube.
For the range i just used CRU and changed the lower limit to 48 and it works perfectly, but with anything less than 48 a stupid menu popup will come up (and not go away) saying not optimal mode or something like that.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asder00*
> 
> For the range i just used CRU and changed the lower limit to 48 and it works perfectly, but with anything less than 48 a stupid menu popup will come up (and not go away) saying not optimal mode or something like that.


This makes sense as I was informed from Samsung Technical Support that the FreeSync range on the C24FG70 is 48hz-144hz. That is why I was soo confused when people were saying that it was showing as 90-144hz and that they could only drop it to 60hz.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asder00*
> 
> Just got mine from amazon it, same purple issue you guys are having, also same freesync issues.
> Should we start posting the manufacture date and version that can be found on the back sticker?
> So if a new version comes up, we can see if it has any changes...
> 
> Mine says:
> MANUFACTURED: SEPTEMBER 2016
> Version No: FB02


This would be very helpful if suddenly every C24FG70 manufactured after November 2016 or whenever stops having the issue yes.
For most normal companies, this information would be useful in requesting information or firmware updates, if it was fixed obviously some people at Samsung know what's going on.
This thread is a goldmine of proof of the issues this monitor has, but Samsung are purple issue deniers, they seem to think it's a conspiracy that never actually happened.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Perfect as in nothing wrong with it? I'd still complain about the resolution and AG coating. Also the FreeSync range isn't good enough. Beyond that, it's a good start but there is room for lots of improvements and additions.


AG coating may not be preferable but it's not a terrible deal breaker, FreeSync range can manually be increased.
The one and only thing about this monitor that is a daily annoyance is the purple motion issue, it's inconsistent so you can't really get used to it.
The same way I struggle to sleep at night unless the sounds in the room are constants, AG coating is constant, eventually you can get used to it and it's not as terrible.
Purple constantly disappearing and appearing depending on whether you're moving or still or what's on screen or not. :/
You can see it in browsing and movies too if the right shades are moving around of course.
No escape, constant reminders.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asder00*
> 
> Yeah well i read all about those issues before buying it, but since i have until 31 January 2017 to return it or exhange for another one i wanted to give it a try, so if any firmware fix or newer revision comes up in that time frame i'm good, otherwise i will just return it and get my money back.
> Still i'm very disappointed for a monitor with a price tag of 439€ to have such problems.


It will never be fixed as long as nobody at Samsung is aware of the issues existence, they can't fix what they don't know is broken.
They still aren't even aware of the FreeSync issue, the easy obvious problem Helen Keller wouldn't miss.
The only person at Samsung who listened to anyone was gmFalka but there's been no updates on whether anyone higher up is going to do anything or if that information even got very far.

Someone asked the one person with a C24FG70 who hasn't seen the purple issue when theirs was manufactured, I'm curious what it will be.
Their video wasn't convincing though, the image looked brightened and washed out in a way that could avoid the problematic shades.
Hopefully Coldfriction and/or Techbyte's replacement C24's are recent versions from this month.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> You have a very entry level model, i imagine if you sprung for the ku8000 it would handle motion a lot better, or even possibly the 7000.


Nope it is pretty much equally horrible on the KS8000 Samsung.

KS8000: http://i.rtings.com/images/reviews/ks8000/ks8000-response-time-large.jpg

KU6300: http://i.rtings.com/images/reviews/ku6300/ku6300-response-time-large.jpg

I would never ever spend big money on a high end Samsung TV only to get crappy motion clarity. I've just picked up an LG OLED which is worlds better in image quality anyway.


----------



## aliquis

Its really funny, you often read the warning: you should not even begin to start looking for issues with your monitor, because once you see them you can't "unsee" them.

And i can confirm that its true, i catch myself running into dark/grey areas during gaming, asking myself "will it glow"?









It seems to me, even during normal website browsing, i now notice a lot of purple artefacts which i didn't before. Some time earlier i was reading an article on a website where the whole text started to glow purple during scrolling.

I knew before i bought this model that VA panels struggle with some pixel transitions, but i never expected it to be this bad.


----------



## Erecshyrinol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> I knew before i bought this model that VA panels struggle with some pixel transitions, but i never expected it to be this bad.


That's because it's not that bad. I have a (different) VA monitor and I have never seen any purple trailing.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erecshyrinol*
> 
> That's because it's not that bad. I have a (different) VA monitor and I have never seen any purple trailing.


You'll have some other motion issue, like slow dark transitions, which at least doesn't have random colors popping up where they don't belong.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Hopefully Coldfriction and/or Techbyte's replacement C24's are recent versions from this month.


I have two coming from the Amazon Black Friday sale. One is mine and the other is my friends that I ordered on my account for him because he doesnt have Amazon prime. It would be awesome if the purple issue is resolved on them but I doubt it. I'll update when I receive them.


----------



## Techbyte

A friend of mine just bought a 500GB Samsung 850 Evo from Newegg and got the Watch Dogs 2 code right away. I think Newegg sent him the code but they obviously got them from Samsung. Sad that when you buy a qualifying product directly from Samsung they can't seem to get them to you. Samsung really needs to get their **** together.


----------



## Erecshyrinol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> You'll have some other motion issue, like slow dark transitions, which at least doesn't have random colors popping up where they don't belong.


Of course. Certain transitions are longer than others and motion quality is really not all that. But it's really nothing terribly distracting or unnatural looking. The monitor is great for single player games.

What I want you to take away from this is that this purple trailing is not an acceptable sort of it-is-what-it-is issue or something that should disqualify the idea of a 144hz VA panel for gaming. Somebody screwed something up real bad here.


----------



## Kurupt1

so I guess they began shipping these in Europe? https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-C27FG70-1920x1080-Technology-International/dp/B01MTO9LAU/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&linkCode=sl1&tag=youtb8-20&linkId=cb327d599aac51c4eacb2bf2039e63dd Wonder how long it will take to ship in the US
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> A friend of mine just bought a 500GB Samsung 850 Evo from Newegg and got the Watch Dogs 2 code right away. I think Newegg sent him the code but they obviously got them from Samsung. Sad that when you buy a qualifying product directly from Samsung they can't seem to get them to you. Samsung really needs to get their **** together.


Yea I just I order the 850 evo 500g but haven't received my codes? I also got an rx480 with free civilization 6. They processed my order but haven't shipped, but I'll b getting in contact with them by the end of the week if I haven't received my codes by then.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erecshyrinol*
> 
> Of course. Certain transitions are longer than others and motion quality is really not all that. But it's really nothing terribly distracting or unnatural looking. The monitor is great for single player games.
> 
> What I want you to take away from this is that this purple trailing is not an acceptable sort of it-is-what-it-is issue or something that should disqualify the idea of a 144hz VA panel for gaming. *Somebody screwed something up real bad here*.


Tell that to Samsung, or every scumbag shill "reviewer" to date that has failed to mention it or the broken FreeSync.
Samsung is ignoring all proof of issues, if they acknowledge anything is wrong then they'll have to do something or it will look bad, so they don't.
All the "reviewers" need to get different jobs because they're absolutely abysmal at evaluations.

If these "reviewers" aren't paid off, that's embarrassing for them.
I wonder much more obvious these issues need to be for their Keller-level perceptions to be capable of registering them.
They could use some of these, about 9 of them.

When a monitor reviewer's actual job is "seeing things and reporting them" they should probably have a better eye for detail than the average user.


----------



## aliquis

I really wouldn't be that harsh with other people that haven't noticed this issue (yet).

You have to remember that the problem only occurs at very certain shades and in different degree (from barely noticable to very distracting)

I freely admit that i probably wouldn't have noticed the little degree of purple shift in cs:go on my own, or the shifting in ROTTR or any other games i am now aware.

I am sure this issue will get mentioned more frequently in user reviews once they encounter the really bad shades, for example when a website starts flashing green and purple during scrolling, when the whole text starts to glow purple or other more severe forms of this issue during gameplay.


----------



## PaulDenton

Wow!

Seems the purple haze was model specific after all. What a shame. What a shame that review sites don't bring it up also (not surprising though, happens often when products I want are ruined by stupidity).

If reviewers won't talk about this purple defect, what are the chances that the Acer Z271 doesn't also have it? That monitor seems to be my last hope in getting a high refresh rate VA panel. If it is purple as well I guess it's time to try to find a used Eizo FG2421 VA.

Still loving my Foris FS2331 though, just wish it was higher refresh rate.

Wow again, I'm seeing now that my purple haze video has reached 1355 views. Let's hope videos like that can contribute to Samsungs willingness to take this issue seriously, but I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Samsung is ignoring all proof of issues, if they acknowledge anything is wrong then they'll have to do something or it will look bad, so they don't.
> All the "reviewers" need to get different jobs because they're absolutely abysmal at evaluations.


Hmmm...

*I see absolutely no purple defect with my monitor!*

I'm not just some average joe blow that's new to tech. I've constantly been tweaking and tuning fast monitors since 2004 when I rocked my Sony Trinitron's and gamed at a professional level.

I currently only play BF1 and BF4, no CS:GO. All infy getting 1000spm 3.0 KDR. If you can find a location on a map in BF1 where the purple defect is present please let me know ASAP so I can check it out myself, I'm already ranked 80 and have yet to see this.

I have chosen to stick with the Samsung CFG70 out of all the monitors listed below. Money is of no object in the decision making. I just wanted the best monitor and the Samsung is the one for me. The LG is the runner up, then the BenQ 1080p's and in last place the 1440p IPS's.

LG 24GM77-B 1080p - TN
Acer XB271HU 1440p - IPS
Asus MG279Q 1440p - IPS
Benq XL2730Z 1440p - TN
Benq XL2720Z 1080p - TN
Benq XL2430T 1080p - TN
Samsung S27A750D - TN
21" Sony GDM-F520 - CRT

I'm loving this monitor and have no issues at all, load up BF1 with the below settings and run a custom user.cfg that will give you 144fps and lock it then get ready to be blown away. Some of the most vivid colors w/ a great black that I've ever seen. Keep in mind this is for gaming only, anyone into photography would totally get fxxked over with these settings...

Refresh Rate: 144hz
Black Equalizer: 12
Response Time: Standard
Freesync: Off
Low Input Lag: On
Brightness: 100
Contrast: 100
Sharpness: 60
Red: 50
Green: 50
Blue: 55
Gamme: Mode 1
Nvidia Digital Vibrance: 60%
BF1 Brightness: 55%


----------



## aliquis

Have you tried this website? https://rog.asus.com/articles/gaming-monitors/rog-swift-pg258q/
At the very bottom of the site there are artefacts on our flawed c24fg70 screens.

Or have you tried the pixel inversion tests at: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php

Would be interessting if you really have a perfect screen or if you just didn't notice it like many others.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> Have you tried this website? https://rog.asus.com/articles/gaming-monitors/rog-swift-pg258q/
> At the very bottom of the site there are artefacts on our flawed c24fg70 screens.
> Would be interessting if you really have a perfect screen.


Wow, I see it. That's honestly the 1st time I've ever noticed, ya that bottom section looks like **** when you scoll.

So crazy though to never have noticed that before. I've been one of the 1st ones with the monitor, almost 21days now and have gamed on it for more then 5hrs per day.

I've viewed tons of youtube video's and ebay listings, forums, amazon, etc, but never have came upon this purple before. I've actually been looking for it quite often since I kept hearing so many people complain about it.

It's just weird how there's no textures in BF1 or in BF4 that create this effect.

With that said, this issue isn't a deal breaker for me. I'm still keeping the monitor, it doesn't effect me in the slightest.

I stick with one game and play it for 1500hrs till the next one comes out. When the next BF comes out I'll be moving onto a new monitor









It is kinda concerning though, if DICE decides to redo all the textures in the game and it starts looking like **** lol. They are lazy though, will stick with the same setup as they have. *fingers crossed*


----------



## aliquis

The thing is, maybe its not that you haven't noticed it but that the problem didn't appear at a severe degree on the content you viewed yet !

We have to remember that the problem are specific pixel transitions, you may view content that doesn't feature those shades, so you may be fine .

But as seen on the website, if you watch content that has these problematic shades, the result can be horrifying.

I already ran into one website where the text/backgroundcolor combination caused the text to glow purple during scrolling. Its not the end of the world, but its also not what i expect of a new monitor.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Ya I hear ya, I have been looking for it often, just honestly have not witnessed it. What a **** up from Samsung to let that slip up. I'm gonna take the risk and keep it and hope that I never see what I saw in that rog asus link again with my daily activities I do on this gaming setup. The monitor is just too damn good looking and the performance is right where it needs to be. The 1440p IPS's are just too slow and the speed from the LG TN is great and had awesome colors for TN, but the deep blacks just weren't there at the tune I like to run. I still have a week left before I can return it, I'm gonna be keeping an eagle eye out looking for this. I'll probably screw up my SPM/KDR in BF1 because I'll be standing around like an idiot searching for Purple Haze on particular textures.


----------



## asder00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> *I see absolutely no purple defect with my monitor!*


Try moving *this image around*, the purple should appear in the center where the text is, like in this video: 



Also can you check for the manufacture date and version number in the back sticker of the monitor?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> I'll probably screw up my SPM/KDR in BF1 because I'll be standing around like an idiot searching for Purple Haze on particular textures.


I wouldn't do that if i were you. It might put a damp on your career as a professional BF player.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> The thing is, maybe its not that you haven't noticed it but that the problem didn't appear at a severe degree on the content you viewed yet !
> 
> We have to remember that the problem are specific pixel transitions, you may view content that doesn't feature those shades, so you may be fine .
> 
> But as seen on the website, if you watch content that has these problematic shades, the result can be horrifying.
> 
> I already ran into one website where the text/backgroundcolor combination caused the text to glow purple during scrolling. Its not the end of the world, but its also not what i expect of a new monitor.


Interesting. So it's pixel inversion I assume. I think the 34" 1440p 100 Hz IPS ultrawides and some of the 144 Hz TN's have it. Try this:

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php


----------



## aliquis

Yes, that is my hunch too. I already tested the c24fg70 and all pixel inversion test patterns on this site show severe flicker !

On a positive note, i think i have read that pixel inversion problems can be possibly fixed to some degree by a firmware update, so there would still be some hope if we somehow manage to make samsung aware of this issue. (i have already informed the samsung support in my country of these issues, but so far no helpful response).


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> I wouldn't do that if i were you. It might put a damp on your career as a professional BF player.


lol! Bf1 is as casual as it gets. I don't even compete anymore, that was back in the day pre-wife where I could put in 8+hrs a day of gaming. I just play for fun now and just compete with my close close friends. I honestly could care less about kdr, lately I just PTFO like Rambo with my Martini Henry.

Only purple haze I see in is in my bowl ;P Any monitors out there that should buy and do a quick side by side test?


----------



## TerryT98




----------



## Falkentyne

Why do people post videos of monitors with badly calibrated settings and then act like the other monitor is the best thing since sliced bread? It's blatantly obvious the PG248Q is missing depth in the red channel.


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulDenton*
> 
> Wow!
> 
> Seems the purple haze was model specific after all. What a shame. What a shame that review sites don't bring it up also (not surprising though, happens often when products I want are ruined by stupidity).


Model specific? So maybe the new 27" and 34" curved monitors from Samsung won't have this purple haze issues?


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Why do people post videos of monitors with badly calibrated settings and then act like the other monitor is the best thing since sliced bread? It's blatantly obvious the PG248Q is missing depth in the red channel.


I was thinking the same thing, this is just as bad as walking into a electronics store seeing all 25 monitors running incorrect resolution on a low quality splitter. Watching people choose it based in what they see :/


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asder00*
> 
> Try moving *this image around*, the purple should appear in the center where the text is, like in this video:
> 
> 
> 
> Also can you check for the manufacture date and version number in the back sticker of the monitor?


I recommend this too as it's an exact screen capture of what you would be looking at if you were playing the game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> Yes, that is my hunch too. I already tested the c24fg70 and all pixel inversion test patterns on this site show severe flicker !
> 
> On a positive note, i think i have read that pixel inversion problems can be possibly fixed to some degree by a firmware update, so there would still be some hope if we somehow manage to make samsung aware of this issue. (i have already informed the samsung support in my country of these issues, but so far no helpful response).


Their brain dead support is the only thing stopping a major improvement via firmware, if it's fixable.
I'm certain FreeSync implementation is fixable via firmware update but their support doesn't forward information.
Samsung support is the reason FreeSync implementation and other possibly solvable problems remain broken.
If anyone wishes their FreeSync worked properly, or that motion didn't go purple, they can thank Samsung support for doing everything in their power to stop that from happening.
Professional progress stoppers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Why do people post videos of monitors with badly calibrated settings and then act like the other monitor is the best thing since sliced bread? It's blatantly obvious the PG248Q is missing depth in the red channel.


Because their eyes are broken, apparently a lot of people with broken eyes ironically own 144hz monitors as this thread has been showing.
Even the people who rely on their eyes to critique things they look at for a living have broken eyes, crazy stuff.
What's next, food reviewers without tongues? Deaf audiophiles? Movie critics with goldfish attention spans?

SHiZNiLTi, why are you using 100% contrast when detail starts disappearing before even 80% because of oversaturation?
Also, could you test what asder00 suggested?


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> I have chosen to stick with the Samsung CFG70 out of all the monitors listed below. Money is of no object in the decision making. I just wanted the best monitor and the Samsung is the one for me. The LG is the runner up, then the BenQ 1080p's and in last place the 1440p IPS's.
> 
> LG 24GM77-B 1080p - TN
> Acer XB271HU 1440p - IPS
> Asus MG279Q 1440p - IPS
> Benq XL2730Z 1440p - TN
> Benq XL2720Z 1080p - TN
> Benq XL2430T 1080p - TN
> Samsung S27A750D - TN
> 21" Sony GDM-F520 - CRT
> 
> I'm loving this monitor and have no issues at all, load up BF1 with the below settings and run a custom user.cfg that will give you 144fps and lock it then get ready to be blown away. Some of the most vivid colors w/ a great black that I've ever seen. Keep in mind this is for gaming only, anyone into photography would totally get fxxked over with these settings...
> 
> Refresh Rate: 144hz
> Black Equalizer: 12
> Response Time: Standard
> Freesync: Off
> Low Input Lag: On
> Brightness: 100
> Contrast: 100
> Sharpness: 60
> Red: 50
> Green: 50
> Blue: 55
> Gamme: Mode 1
> Nvidia Digital Vibrance: 60%
> BF1 Brightness: 55%


Response Time: Standard...
Why you use it? It gives you slowest 4ms response time


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> Response Time: Standard...
> Why you use it? It gives you slowest 4ms response time...gaming...


It looks good enough and is the only option without strobing, there are valid reasons to not always use strobing.


----------



## Fluffyman

The last few posts gave me hope again that I might not see the purple issues in my game - 34" version just be available damn.


----------



## Astreon

Some food for thought here:

https://hardforum.com/threads/why-all-the-obsession-with-ips-panels.1661545/

check post #10.

it's along the lines of what I experienced myself comparing different monitors.

I have a VA Sony Bravia TV which is capable of a pretty nice black levels and quite amazing contrast (for an LCD) but it's still an LCD, the black is NOT black, and while it's darker than IPS, it's certainlty not some form of mind blowing experience the way OLED is.

There's also more to it than one can expect. Unless you're in pitch black room, black levels will actually be perceived differently depending on the technology and the coating.

For instance, my old SONY CRT is capable of true black, but one can only notice it when lights are off in the room, because a combination of the technology (the tube itself isn't black on its own) and the filters on the coating make it look greenish in light of a bulb. *to a point where the 1000:1 LCD looks slightly more "black" than an infinite contrast, high quality CRT.* Of course, once I turn off the light, there is no denying that CRT destroys LCD in terms of black levels, but that's not something good for your eyes.

So, if you don't game with lights out or bias lights (I never do), the difference between 1000:1 and 3000:1 may not be worth jack to you.

I never game in black rooms unless playing horror games with my girlfriend (on a TV).

there are also negatives that are often associated with VA tech, albeit IIRC it depends on the panel, not the technology itself - such as color shift, color banding, ghosting, black crush - that may make this a trade, not a win-win. A trade barely worth it.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> *I see absolutely no purple defect with my monitor!*


I like how you completely ignored @asder00's request twice, when he asked and when I asked, while you were actively posting and viewing the thread.
All you had to to was hold left click and move your hand, is that too difficult? You managed to put a lot of effort into your post, this request takes actual seconds.

The silence tells us what happened anyway.


----------



## Astreon

in case you guys miss it:



this is quite an interesting display of a IPS (right) vs. VA (left). I'm not sure what the models are, but you can clearly see that the difference is not very mindblowing. the VA can be instantly spotted through "whiter whites" but it clearly feels minor.

I never did such comparsions side to side (as I don't own similar-classed IPS and VA monitors), so this is quite intriguing to me. If the difference really isn't that amazing, pretty much the only thing going for the CF791 over 34UC88 (which is almost 50% cheaper) is the extra +25 hz. Of course it's quite a big thing, but I'm myself somewhat sceptical about achieving 100 fps on 3440x1440 anyway.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> in case you guys miss it:
> 
> 
> 
> this is quite an interesting display of a IPS (right) vs. VA (left). I'm not sure what the models are, but you can clearly see that the difference is not very mindblowing. the VA can be instantly spotted through "whiter whites" but it clearly feels minor.
> 
> I never did such comparsions side to side (as I don't own similar-classed IPS and VA monitors), so this is quite intriguing to me. If the difference really isn't that amazing, pretty much the only thing going for the CF791 over 34UC88 (which is almost 50% cheaper) is the extra +25 hz. Of course it's quite a big thing, but I'm myself somewhat sceptical about achieving 100 fps on 3440x1440 anyway.


He mentions the contrast of that paticular VA panel is twice that of the IPS so I'd assume that means around 2000:1 which is extremely weak for a VA panel. Try a comparison of a 5000:1 or 8000:1 VA panel against an IPS and the difference is much more noticeable. Not really sure how much of a difference there is from a 3000:1 VA panel since I don't actually own one with that contrast ratio but that's what most VA monitors are averaging these days.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> He mentions the contrast of that paticular VA panel is twice that of the IPS so I'd assume that means around 2000:1 which is extremely weak for a VA panel. Try a comparison of a 5000:1 or 8000:1 VA panel against an IPS and the difference is much more noticeable. Not really sure how much of a difference there is from a 3000:1 VA panel since I don't actually own one with that contrast ratio but that's what most VA monitors are averaging these days.


True, and it's also worth mentioning that the thread is five years old. I wouldn't expect more than 2800:1 contrast on cf791 tho. The difference may be more pronounced, but still not mind blowing.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> True, and it's also worth mentioning that the thread is five years old. I wouldn't expect more than 2800:1 contrast on cf791 tho. The difference may be more pronounced, but still not mind blowing.


Yeah I've never seen a monitor with 3000:1 contrast so not sure how big of a leap that would be since both of my VA panels are 5000:1 (Eizo FG2421 and Samsung KU6300) and the difference on those 2 displays compared to TN/IPS is pretty big, but yes compared to my OLED TV it doesn't look so impressive anymore.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> He mentions the contrast of that paticular VA panel is twice that of the IPS so I'd assume that means around 2000:1 which is extremely weak for a VA panel. Try a comparison of a 5000:1 or 8000:1 VA panel against an IPS and the difference is much more noticeable.


Like this one:



FG2421 (5000:1 MVA) on the right, left and middle are TN and IPS but I forget which is which.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*


Well that certainly requires more explanation. Very cool. Is that an lcd behind it? Maybe a tad Bit overkill on the fans







but it sure looks cool


----------



## blode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> in case you guys miss it:
> 
> 
> 
> this is quite an interesting display of a IPS (right) vs. VA (left). I'm not sure what the models are, but you can clearly see that the difference is not very mindblowing. the VA can be instantly spotted through "whiter whites" but it clearly feels minor.
> 
> I never did such comparsions side to side (as I don't own similar-classed IPS and VA monitors), so this is quite intriguing to me. If the difference really isn't that amazing, pretty much the only thing going for the CF791 over 34UC88 (which is almost 50% cheaper) is the extra +25 hz. Of course it's quite a big thing, but I'm myself somewhat sceptical about achieving 100 fps on 3440x1440 anyway.


i dont think i can think of a worse test than 2 earths in the void of space


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I like how you completely ignored @asder00's request twice, when he asked and when I asked, while you were actively posting and viewing the thread.
> All you had to to was hold left click and move your hand, is that too difficult? You managed to put a lot of effort into your post, this request takes actual seconds.
> 
> The silence tells us what happened anyway.


Dude, You need to learn to read before you start running your mouth like that. I'd slap that **** shut if I we were talking in person. I posted immediately after he posted with my response... #1466
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Well that certainly requires more explanation. Very cool. Is that an lcd behind it? Maybe a tad Bit overkill on the fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it sure looks cool


Thanks man! The fish tank effect is from my old 27" glossy 120hz Samsung. Ya it's more of a show build, Def fan overkill lol, but I love it and it's surprisingly quite w/ all fans at 500rpm.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> Dude, You need to learn to read before you start running your mouth like that. I'd slap that **** shut if I we were talking in person. I posted immediately after he posted with my response... #1466


Oh I need to learn to read? You've misread "*asder00*" 3 times now.
Are we gonna go for four?

That issue you replied to happens on some IPS displays apparently and also other Samsung panels that don't have the purple motion issue.

We're talking about #1469, this my 3rd post since referencing it.
You're about as good at not seeing the posts as you are with the purple issue.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

It's already been established that I see the purple haze, why do we need more verification? Read my post #1466 I'm not saying my monitor doesn't have it, I'm just saying it doesn't effect me for what I use the monitor for.


----------



## KGPrime

Dude, It's not his fault you are upset about your monitor. Chill. Just return it or whatever, you don't HAVE to keep it you know. He has said how much he has used it in game time and never noticed the issue. Ergo, it;s quite possible that other reviewers with far less screen time didn't either. Not everyone plays Cs:Go ect and not everyone sees things the same, believe that. I have been pissing on LCDs for over a decade and i point things out to people faces with their nose to the screen and they either are either flat out lying or they just don't see what is plain as day to me. I think some people just don't notice these things period to be honest so it's not really surprising to me at all that what few reviews there out out about this panel it was never mentioned. It took a long time before IPs glow and such made it's way into "professional" reviews either. The very few reviews in the early days are still out there on the net but they were niche that talked about the deficiencies of the different panel types. It's taken a decade and forums like these ect for these things to become common knowledge.

That being said i've been reading such things for well over a decade and if i ever got ANY VA panel, the first thing i would be testing for is exactly this issue because they nearly ALL have had it since they existed. That is fact and why seemingly being a lifetime CRT user until 2016 VA would seem to be the lateral choice. But until 2016, imo they have been the absolute worst panel type for PC specifically that one could choose. I considered them basically useless of anything other than watching movies and still pretty crap at that without strobing or anything to compensate for those deficiencies. So while it is not unexpected that it has not been mentioned in any "professional reviews" , there really haven't been any reviews done by the usual suspects right? That should most certainly be aware of and testing for these kinds of things out of the box. Namely like Pcmonitors.info, Tft Central, or Prad or even NCX. You bought the monitor basically sight unseen with no real quantity of credible reviews and it's not everyone else fault.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> It's already been established that I see the purple haze, why do we need more verification? Read my post #1466 I'm not saying my monitor doesn't have it, I'm just saying it doesn't effect me for what I use the monitor for.


I just said that some IPS displays and Samsung displays that don't have the purple motion issue in games or that image, still flicker purple and green when scrolling that webpage.
Goldex said so about his VA Samsung TV #1434 and others have said they've had a similar experience as well.
So just because it flickers on that webpage, doesn't mean it has to happen in games or with that image, apparently it's not the best test.

You said you have never seen any motion issues anywhere but that scroll page.
This is why asder would have asked afterwards, and why I asked for them again when it was ignored.

It's also literally holding left click, and moving your hand. That is the test. No harder than scrolling, could have done it hundreds of times by now.
But whatever.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Dude, It's not his fault you are upset about your monitor. Chill. Just return it or whatever, you don't HAVE to keep it you know. He has said how much he has used it in game time and never noticed the issue. Ergo, it;s quite possible that other reviewers with far less screen time didn't either. Not everyone plays Cs:Go ect and not everyone sees things the same, believe that. I have been pissing on LCDs for over a decade and i point things out to people faces with their nose to the screen and they either are either flat out lying or they just don't see what is plain as day to me. I think some people just don't notice these things period to be honest so it's not really surprising to me at all that what few reviews there out out about this panel it was never mentioned. It took a long time before IPs glow and such made it's way into "professional" reviews either. The very few reviews in the early days are still out there on the net but they were niche that talked about the deficiencies of the different panel types. It's taken a decade and forums like these ect for these things to become common knowledge.
> 
> That being said i've been reading such things for well over a decade and if i ever got ANY VA panel, the first thing i would be testing for is exactly this issue because they nearly ALL have had it since they existed. That is fact and why seemingly being a lifetime CRT user until 2016 VA would seem to be the lateral choice. But until 2016, imo they have been the absolute worst panel type for PC specifically that one could choose. I considered them basically useless of anything other than watching movies and still pretty crap at that without strobing or anything to compensate for those deficiencies. So while it is not unexpected that it has not been mentioned in any "professional reviews" , there really haven't been any reviews done by the usual suspects right? That should most certainly be aware of and testing for these kinds of things out of the box. Namely like Pcmonitors.info, Tft Central, or Prad or even NCX. You bought the monitor basically sight unseen with no real quantity of credible reviews and it's not everyone else fault.


Obviously I'm not blaming him for any disappointment I have with the C24FG70, I feel I've been more than loud about my disappointment with Samsung and their support.

It was all of the "Any monitors out there that should buy and do a quick side by side test?", "I'm gonna be keeping an eagle eye out looking for this", "I'm not just some average joe blow that's new to tech. I've constantly been tweaking and tuning fast monitors since 2004" etc etc etc
Basically said "Hopefully Battlefield never changes their textures or it will actually be an issue outside of this one specific scenario on this one website that's definitely never visible anywhere else at any time"
Then when instantly provided with an exact in-game scenario, just completely pretends it doesn't exist multiple times, going on about whatever.
Lol alright then, that expert "I'll do anything" helpful all knowledgeable investigator sure disappeared faster than I could blink.
You'll go buy a new monitor to do a side by side but can't move an image around your screen, that one is too much work after all the work of scrolling up and down on that site?
Seems to me he saw how bad the in-game image looked and didn't want to mention it, because it's definitely 100% fine in games all the time...








I also asked why contrast was at 100% because the answer would have been amusing.

It's like one of the useless "professional reviewers" is in the thread posting.
They're a self-proclaimed expert since 2004.
Still can't see purple, the same question being asked multiple times by multiple people, when oversaturation happens.

Anyways...
You're right though, nobody credible has reviewed this monitor yet (especially here), and I knew that and took that risk.
I'm still surprised how this was missed by everyone except some perceptive users.
I also don't understand how Samsung prioritizes reviewers, seems like they saved the best for last as it's finally going to get to PCM and maybe some of the others.
Send it to all the useless people who won't say anything negative first, they nailed that if it was their goal.


----------



## blode

there isnt a good pc monitor display technology. IPS backlighting is bad, TN colors are bad, VA motion is bad


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> If you can find a location on a map in BF1 where the purple defect is present please let me know ASAP so I can check it out myself, I'm already ranked 80 and have yet to see this.


Also, just for you since the Infinite Warfare image isn't good enough or something.

If you need an image where it's more noticeable I'll try to find one, it's easiest seen on the logs when moving the image left and right.
Most of the blur is more blueish in this image, with the rocks in the dirt going a bit green.
None of it is as bad as in Infinite Warfare.
I didn't even circle everywhere it happens.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blode*
> 
> there isnt a good pc monitor display technology. IPS backlighting is bad, TN colors are bad, VA motion is bad


We need OLED/QLED


----------



## DrGroove

You guys that see the purple, does this still happen if you set the monitor to 100 Hz?

I ask because there are plenty of people who have the microboard M340CLZ, which is supposed to be the same samsung panel, and I haven't seen any reports of purple blur with those. That monitor is 100Hz, so maybe its only beyond that where you get these blur issues?


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> FG2421 (5000:1 MVA) on the right, left and middle are TN and IPS but I forget which is which.


Looks like the brightness seeing on both ips and TN are too high?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Yeah I've never seen a monitor with 3000:1 contrast so not sure how big of a leap that would be since both of my VA panels are 5000:1 (Eizo FG2421 and Samsung KU6300) and the difference on those 2 displays compared to TN/IPS is pretty big, but yes compared to my OLED TV it doesn't look so impressive anymore.


5000:1 is quite a big leap







but cf791 is only 3000:1 sadly


----------



## Astreon

Sry doublepost, hit quote instead of edit


----------



## blode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Looks like the brightness seeing on both ips and TN are too high?


welcome to ips


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blode*
> 
> welcome to ips


This looks really poorly calibrated even for an ips.


----------



## Scotty99

Yo guys im torn, what would you pick:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/asus-rog-swift-pg248q-24-3d-led-hd-gsync-monitor-black/5376601.p?skuId=5376601
or
https://www.amazon.com/Dell-S2417DG-YNY1D-24-Inch-LED-Lit/dp/B01IOO4SGK/ref=s9_simh_gw_g147_i1_r?_encoding=UTF8&fpl=fresh&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=&pf_rd_r=C5EJYNNEF2VYM0DFSNCW&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=6aad23bd-3035-4a40-b691-0eefb1a18396&pf_rd_i=desktop

Dell would seem the obvious answer but i am worried i wont like tiny icons in games and dealing with text scaling app to app. 60 bucks for 1440p seems like the way to go, just worried 1440p would annoy me more than impress me.


----------



## xg4m3

That Asus is complete garbage for that price. Avoid it at all cost.
Visit the topic here on forum and you'll see.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blode*
> 
> welcome to ips


Here's an example of what poor calibration does.

It's XB271HU (or XB270HU - can't remember) vs. PG279Q.
(remember - it's the same panel - the version is slightly different but it's the same AUO Panel that is - it's just that one screen is incorrectly calibrated).



Trust me on this, properly calibrated IPS doesn't look THAT bad compared to VA.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Here's an example of what poor calibration does.
> 
> It's XB271HU (or XB270HU - can't remember) vs. PG279Q.
> (remember - it's the same panel - the version is slightly different but it's the same AUO Panel that is - it's just that one screen is incorrectly calibrated).
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me on this, properly calibrated IPS doesn't look THAT bad compared to VA.


It really doesnt. The problem is really just the absurd amount of glow on the 144hz AHVA panels that ruins everything. Of course people are going to say you can use a bias light to counter glow but I could just say sit directly in front of your screen to counter TN viewing angles. It would help but not solve the issue entirely. Those 144hz AHVA gaming screens would be sooooo much better if it didnt have so much glow.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> It really doesnt. The problem is really just the absurd amount of glow on the 144hz AHVA panels that ruins everything. Of course people are going to say you can use a bias light to counter glow but I could just say sit directly in front of your screen to counter TN viewing angles. It would help but not solve the issue entirely. Those 144hz AHVA gaming screens would be sooooo much better if it didnt have so much glow.


True. I believe that the curvature does reduce the impact of IPS glow, though? not sure on this one.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> That Asus is complete garbage for that price. Avoid it at all cost.
> Visit the topic here on forum and you'll see.


I do agree that price does not make a lot of sense because of the dell, but 300 dollars for a gsync monitor overclockable to 180hz is actually not a bad price on its own. Gsync monitors are absurdly expensive, this is the cheapest one ive seen.


----------



## aliquis

Well, i'm in contact with the samsung support from germany, they want me to detail the problems with pictures/videos.

So i will send them videos of the freesync flicker (white and blue) and show various examples of the purple shift.

I think these are the main problems right ?


----------



## PaulDenton

I would say the comparison image posted above is a pretty good representation of how IPS and TN look compared to VA panels. Remember, we're talking about two panel types that have a hard time even hitting 1000:1 contrast, compared to VA panels that can hit 5000:1. Of course that is going to translate into immensily better picture quality overall. I tried the acer predator xb271hu for a few weeks and no matter what settings I used (calibrated and not) it looked like a complete turd in darker sections of games (pardon the french, sorry) compared to my Eizo Foris FS2331, which has pretty much plasma levels of contrast.

Bottom line, IPS and TN panels may look good, if you have never used plasma, oled or va panels.If you have used the aforementioned, a tn or ips will look like crap in comparison. The Xb271hu was a joke that could not even show the windows taskbar without making it completely grey.


----------



## blode

i need 2 monitors for productivity or 21:9. i've never had an IPS or VA so i'm looking forward to the contrast / static image improvements, but i'm on a benq with strobing @ 120hz atm so i can't go under 100hz on my next monitor or i think i'll convulse. also can't handle BLB so i basically will not ever have a suitable monitor if the cf791 has all the problems of the smaller versions
i guess i value uniformity utmost because i've an incredibly bad brain


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulDenton*
> 
> I would say the comparison image posted above is a pretty good representation of how IPS and TN look compared to VA panels. Remember, we're talking about two panel types that have a hard time even hitting 1000:1 contrast, compared to VA panels that can hit 5000:1. Of course that is going to translate into immensily better picture quality overall. I tried the acer predator xb271hu for a few weeks and no matter what settings I used (calibrated and not) it looked like a complete turd in darker sections of games (pardon the french, sorry) compared to my Eizo Foris FS2331, which has pretty much plasma levels of contrast.
> 
> Bottom line, IPS and TN panels may look good, if you have never used plasma, oled or va panels.If you have used the aforementioned, a tn or ips will look like crap in comparison. The Xb271hu was a joke that could not even show the windows taskbar without making it completely grey.


Agree. People today still claim that IPS is way ahead of TN but once you see a good VA or OLED they will make IPS look just as crappy as TN.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blode*
> 
> i need 2 monitors for productivity or 21:9. i've never had an IPS or VA so i'm looking forward to the contrast / static image improvements, but i'm on a benq with strobing @ 120hz atm so i can't go under 100hz on my next monitor or i think i'll convulse. also can't handle BLB so i basically will not ever have a suitable monitor if the cf791 has all the problems of the smaller versions
> i guess i value uniformity utmost because i've an incredibly bad brain


Productiviy? No gaming? There is absolutely no need to go above 60hz then.


----------



## blode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Productiviy? No gaming? There is absolutely no need to go above 60hz then.


both. i don't want to hinder myself regardless of what i'm doing with bezels and viewing angles


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulDenton*
> 
> I tried the acer predator xb271hu for a few weeks and no matter what settings I used (calibrated and not) it looked like a complete turd in darker sections of games (pardon the french, sorry) compared to my Eizo Foris FS2331, which has pretty much plasma levels of contrast.


While I agree on you on the XB271HU looking terrible, you kinda got carried away with the plasma levels of contrast there...









I don't have the static contrast values for ST50 (the TV I use) so I'll use the next best thing, black levels.

XB271HU has (according to tests of this user here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1581181/acer-xb271hu-share-your-experience-and-show-pics/3520) roughly 0,11 cd/m^2 black level
Eizo FS2331 has 0,04 cd/m^2 black level, 2.75 times better than XB271HU
Panasonic ST50 has 0,01 cd/m^2 black level, *four* times better than the eizo and *11 times* better than XB271HU

Note that the "better" doesn't actually mean plasma is 11 times darker or something,it's a mere numeric comparison.

No LCD, VA, IPS, TN or whatever they ever come up with can come anywhere near Plasma or CRT (and obviously OLED laughs at all of them).

5000:1 VA is way better than IPS (my Sony KDL653 agrees, it actually dims down to 0,028 cd/m^2 IIRC), but it's miles away from true blacks.


----------



## Fluffyman

Another one of the 34", seems broken:


----------



## Astreon

Definitively something's wrong with that monitor. Funny, we saw 2 so far and both were broken...


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> You guys that see the purple, does this still happen if you set the monitor to 100 Hz?
> 
> I ask because there are plenty of people who have the microboard M340CLZ, which is supposed to be the same samsung panel, and I haven't seen any reports of purple blur with those. That monitor is 100Hz, so maybe its only beyond that where you get these blur issues?


I previously made a video testing basically every OSD setting the monitor has and then testing for the purple blur, it happens at every refresh rate.
I'd say it's only noticeably reduced at 60hz, but it's still there and it's 60hz.



At 2:55 I test 100hz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> Well, i'm in contact with the samsung support from germany, they want me to detail the problems with pictures/videos.
> 
> So i will send them videos of the freesync flicker (white and blue) and show various examples of the purple shift.
> 
> I think these are the main problems right ?


Yes those are the main problems.
If they were to Google or YouTube search "C24FG70 Purple" they would get a lot of results and videos.
You might want to send a test image, if they care about solving anything they're going to try to replicate the problem.
I doubt they would bother playing CSGO or Infinite Warfare.

Unless someone knows of a more accessible faster to do test, that Infinite Warfare image still seems the most convenient.
For FreeSync they just have to look at a C24FG70 with FreeSync enabled for more than 10 seconds, that should be pretty easy for them.


----------



## aliquis

Funny thing is, the samsung guy i spoke to told me they never heard anything about any issues about the c24fg70 at all.

He assured me that i am the first guy to complain about any issues with this model at all.

Anyway, i gave him a very detailled explanation (sent him a mail with pictures/videos and very thorough explanation, i did all i could on my part), but i am honestly not too optimistic if anything will come out of it.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> Funny thing is, the samsung guy i spoke to told me they never heard anything about any issues about the c24fg70 at all.
> 
> He assured me that i am the first guy to complain about any issues with this model at all.
> 
> Anyway, i gave him a very detailled explanation (sent him a mail with pictures/videos and very thorough explanation, i did all i could on my part), but i am honestly not too optimistic if anything will come out of it.


That's the sane thing to feel.
I'd be worried if you felt optimistic about Samsung doing anything right after how things have been going.

Also of course they've never heard about any issues about the C24FG70.
It's like a mini-conspiracy they're conjuring up, they're purple blur deniers, ignoring and deleting all evidence that it ever happened.








Partial joking aside, you could contact them again in a week and they would say you're the first to complain again, your submission is probably going right in the trash.

So far they've done nothing with what gmFalka provided and he's a Samsung employee.
He sent this information to his higher-ups.
They don't even listen to their own employees, they sure as hell won't be listening to us.


----------



## trojan92

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Samsung-C34F791-WQHD-1500R-3440X1440-FreeSync-34-100hz-gaming-Curved-Monitor-/222314428305?clk_rvr_id=1131265922936&rmvSB=true


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojan92*
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Samsung-C34F791-WQHD-1500R-3440X1440-FreeSync-34-100hz-gaming-Curved-Monitor-/222314428305?clk_rvr_id=1131265922936&rmvSB=true


It's from Korea.
Samsung released the C24FG70 a month earlier there too, it too had a bunch of useless early Korean "reviews"


----------



## blode

i don't understand what you're saying, hunched
i haven't seen it for sale yet before this, regardless of where it ships from?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blode*
> 
> i don't understand what you're saying, hunched
> i haven't seen it for sale yet before this, regardless of where it ships from?


They probably shouldn't be selling it outside of Korea but they are, it's eBay after all where things happen that shouldn't.
South Korea gets Samsung monitors earlier than every other region.
C24FG70's were listed on eBay from Korea before they were being sold anywhere else as well, but they were overpriced.


----------



## fuzun

Samsung is very bad when it comes to customer service. If you have a Samsung service in your country but if you bought a product from them another country they will literally say that "We can not provide any support or warranty for your product, go take it where you bought!".

Even you can not send it to local Samsung service without warranty. You need to ship it back where you bought.

So please be aware that if you buy these monitors from another country, and if any ***** happens, you need to ship it to where you bought. But the thing is, shipping fees for products like these cost almost 1/3 of product itself. And it is not guaranteed that it will be fixed at there.


----------



## khyryk

So I got the HP Omen 32" VA in today. The bottom of the page mentioned before, https://rog.asus.com/articles/gaming-monitors/rog-swift-pg258q/, is colored green on it _even when not moving_. When moving, it flashes worse than the Samsung. Also, I see now why Samsung chose to curve this monitor: the sides have distorted saturation on the HP (which is flat), while the Samsung seems fine.


----------



## aliquis

Can you please test if you have the purple shift too ? And do you by any chance know if this VA panel is also from samsung or from au optronics ?


----------



## fuzun

Did any one compare ulmb and samsung's blur reduction?


----------



## khyryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> Can you please test if you have the purple shift too ? And do you by any chance know if this VA panel is also from samsung or from au optronics ?


Samsung: there's purple shift with the image earlier in the thread.

HP: don't think I can see purple shift, but it's at 60 hz (frame skipping at 75 on Nvidia over both HDMI and DP).


----------



## Sedolf

The Rog website uses a pixel inversion pattern as background for the bottom section, I don't know why they did that.
Similar kind of patterns the Lagom page uses with the tests. They are known to cause artifacts on some monitors, especially VA panels so this is not related to the purple issue.
I don't believe any game exists that uses such patterns as textures so you will probably never see these artifacts other than on that page.

The HP is AUO panel. Shame about the frame skipping on Nvidia, have you tried a custom resolution with manual (reduced) timings?
Slow dark transitions on VA panels can be tested with this star map for example:
http://charliehoey.com/threejs-demos/gaia_dr1.html


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khyryk*
> 
> Samsung: there's purple shift with the image earlier in the thread.
> 
> HP: don't think I can see purple shift, but it's at 60 hz (frame skipping at 75 on Nvidia over both HDMI and DP).


Hmm...
Thanks for testing this for us.

Believe it or not, legend has it that there was once a man in this very thread that found the task of holding left click and moving his hand muscles too difficult, not only that but they didn't even have to go back and search for the image like you did and they still couldn't do it.


----------



## khyryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Hmm...
> Thanks for testing this for us.
> 
> Believe it or not, legend has it that there was once a man in this very thread that found the task of holding left click and moving his hand muscles too difficult, not only that but they didn't even have to go back and search for the image like you did and they still couldn't do it.


I noticed some pixel inversion patterns in Steam.

In the library, there are horizontal lines appearing. On a profile with no theme, there some square-ish patterns.

Edit: I'm seeing it on another monitor, so it's either nothing or something that affects a wider range of monitors, heh.


----------



## khyryk

Played some L4D2, definitely seeing purple shading in No Mercy. It can be subtle, but the more it happens, the more I find myself looking for it.


----------



## blode

you're talking about the omen though, right?


----------



## khyryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blode*
> 
> you're talking about the omen though, right?


Nope, the Samsung. No purple shift on the Omen.


----------



## Astreon

The price on the CF791 is quite terrible for the Korean seller. If that's a taste of what's to come, this monitor will easily be in league with X34A and other overpriced monitors... in Europe, that is. however, it does not have the G-sync module, so that makes it even more pricey, lol.


----------



## AndreaMG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulDenton*
> 
> (...) my Eizo Foris FS2331, which has pretty much plasma levels of contrast.


What?? Best plasma panels have 6,000,000:1 native contrast, I repeat 6,000,000:1...


----------



## Sedolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreaMG*
> 
> What?? Best plasma panels have 6,000,000:1 native contrast, I repeat 6,000,000:1...


Here's a list of Plasma black levels, especially the early and mid-range Plasma didn't have stellar contrast ratios at all:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/167-plasma-flat-panel-displays/1471147-comparison-black-levels.html

There's quite a gap between the regular models and something like the Kuro series (0.0005 fL)
The C24FG70 has around 0.0102 fL when calibrated to 100cd/m² (2850:1)
A 5000:1 VA panel would have around 0.0058 fL


----------



## Astreon

check post #1517, I compared the black levels of XB271HU, Eizo and my plasma TV (Panasonic ST50).

Early plasmas didn't have that good black levels indeed, they were only slightly better than best VAs. Plasmas like ST/GT 50/60 had awesome black levels that laugh at any VA screen there is.


----------



## poiuu

you could try playing with tinted lcd glasses to see if it helps too like https://www.amazon.com/Gunnar-VAY-00101-Advanced-Glasses-Headset-Compatibility/dp/B007ZW4WPK/ref=pd_sim_147_7?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=EF9N99BKKMV51EG0478J

most are tinted yellow/brown/gold but yo can get other shades and try them out to experiment, its just a slight tint like making the monitor warmer colder but external and if the tint isn't too strong it shouldn't affect the quality much, I have see red/blue ones too, just think of it as wearing shades outside...people have no problem with that in real life let alone a game...


----------



## khyryk

After looking at some color testing pages, it seems like the right side of my Samsung has a sort of red-ish/brown-ish haze. For instance, on a full-screen white image, the left side seems more clear while the right side looks like it's a bit dirty.

The HP also isn't perfect, with a sort of bright column on the left and the right, and a dark spot in between those on the lower-left area of the monitor. Ignoring those specific defects, the color subjectively looks better on the HP.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khyryk*
> 
> After looking at some color testing pages, it seems like the right side of my Samsung has a sort of red-ish/brown-ish haze. For instance, on a full-screen white image, the left side seems more clear while the right side looks like it's a bit dirty.
> 
> The HP also isn't perfect, with a sort of bright column on the left and the right, and a dark spot in between those on the lower-left area of the monitor. Ignoring those specific defects, the color subjectively looks better on the HP.


Do you know why color looks better to you on the HP?
I would have thought Samsung's Quantum Dot would have given it the edge here.
Is the HP coating glossy?


----------



## Coldfriction

I received the replacement from Amazon that I ordered to save $50 (I paid to ship the other back). I still have both but I decided that if I were on the receiving end of the one I just boxed up, I'd appreciate all the little doodads and bags unopened and undisturbed that came with the newer monitor, so I didn't set up both side by side to make a direct comparison.

The new one has essentially all of the same quirks as the other one, except no dead pixel that I could find. It does seem slightly less uniform colorwise on the far right edge of the screen. There was a slight blueish tint on the one I'm sending back, and this one is the same but maybe slightly more blueish. I still have the blue vertical line of pixels with freesync on, still the purple shawdowing, but dang does this monitor look good otherwise. I like it a lot and don't see myself being dissapointed. Anyone who snagged one for $280 on Friday will probably find it the best 1080p monitor for gaming under $300 that they could get. I've been using it for over two weeks now and yeah the purple thing sucks at very specific locations in some games, but everything else is gravy. I've been living with flawed LCDs forever now, I can live with some quirks for a while longer.

Also, I hosted a little lan party this last weekend and had my brothers S2716DG monitor to compare the CFG70 to. I preferred that monitor, which I believe is primarily attributed to the 1440p resolution. The CFG70 has better colors and looked a lot better in Doom. I like my gamma setting lower using the CFG70 in general and in Doom I use 0.7 instead of the default 1 which changes the colors to be richer and darker. He preferred no shadows and everything looked less atmospheric on his monitor. The S2716DG monitor is a $550 monitor and it shows and I would probably pick that over the CFG70 if they were equal in price and I ran NVidia hardware.

The HP Omen 32" should be here later this week. I'll provide my opinions on how that compares to the CFG70 when I can.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> I received the replacement from Amazon that I ordered to save $50 (I paid to ship the other back). I still have both but I decided that if I were on the receiving end of the one I just boxed up, I'd appreciate all the little doodads and bags unopened and undisturbed, so I didn't set up both side by side to make a direct comparison.
> 
> The new one has essentially all of the same quirks as the other one, except no dead pixel that I could find. It does seem slightly less uniform colorwise on the far right edge of the screen. There was a slight blueish tint on the one I'm sending back, and this one is the same but maybe slightly more blueish. Still the blue vertical line of pixels with freesync on, still the purple shawdowing, but dang does this monitor look good otherwise. I like it a lot and don't see myself being dissapointed. Anyone who snagged one for $280 on Friday will probably find it the best 1080p monitor for gaming under $300 that they could get. I've been using it for over two weeks now and yeah the purple thing sucks at very specific locations in some games, but everything else is gravy. I've been living with flawed LCDs forever now, I can live with some quirks for a while longer.
> 
> The HP Omen 32" should be here later this week. I'll provide my opinions on how that compares to the CFG70 when I can.


What is the manufacture date of your new C24FG70?
Facing the rear it's on the bottom right sticker.
Mine's August.

Curious to see how any from November fare.


----------



## Coldfriction

This newer one was made in September.


----------



## khyryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Do you know why color looks better to you on the HP?
> I would have thought Samsung's Quantum Dot would have given it the edge here.
> Is the HP coating glossy?


The colors look more balanced on the HP; the Samsung is probably oversaturated. The coating on the HP is not glossy, but it seems slightly lighter than that of the Samsung.


----------



## Hunched

This was posted on Reddit:
Quote:


> Okay. Observations with the C24FG70 motion I can offer:
> Motion:
> On Standard Response, motion blur is pretty noticeable but not much worse, if at all, than the old TN, or the IPS to be honest.
> Faster and Fastest make a significant difference but require max brightness. So I don't use them because that's too bright for me.
> *Infamous purple shift issue:
> Do not see it in general use.
> Do not see it on the PORT RETURN BAY text. (tested on all 3 response times)
> Do not see it in the BF1 image with highlighted sections.*
> Ran another test of my own; Audiosurf (144Hz) with all 3 response times in greyscale only and still didn't see noticeable color shift. (Maybe you guys would like to try this and see if it affects you in this situation?)
> DO encounter it on the ROG blog page checkerboard. This is the only situation and test so far that I can see it. In my case it is not an always-constant flicker, the color shift is mild but noticeable, and doesn't seem to happen much, if at all, when scrolling vertically but only when moving the window horizontally.
> On ROG blog page's checkerboard, the problem gets worse into flashing colors on Faster and Fastest response times.
> Again, on the ROG page, don't see the problem at 60Hz - just the same flicker as the IPS. But, see it mildly at 100Hz. It's worse at 120Hz than 144Hz, but the second time I tried it on 120Hz, no flashing at all, then 3rd and 4th times badly.
> Eye-saver mode does remove the issue and I expect it due to killing off all dark colors that can trigger it.
> Besides that:
> An issue that is bothering me significantly is that I feel I can see a strong dithering or pixel gate effect, especially on solid or slightly varying colored sections (e.g. a character's shirt or a wall in a game). Maybe due to the modest pixel density and I'm just noticing it more now because I'm scrutinizing the monitor. Nobody else seems to have mentioned this.
> Also if anyone else is interested I can post my full observations of this display besides the motion/purple shift related stuff.


Their manufacture date is October, more recent than any of us.
If more people start getting recent C24FG70's and find the same things, I'm going to buy and return C24FG70's until I get a recent one.
I need more than a single person to be convinced, but they seem trustworthy and knowledgeable so I'm definitely keeping an eye on this.

They've also made a video showing the Infinite Warfare image not going purple in motion.
Either something is set up wrong with their monitor or Samsung silently made revisions.
I have no reason to believe they're lying, I believe them and their video.


----------



## khyryk

Yeah, Sept. manufacture date here -- the hypothesis holds for now.


----------



## aliquis

Can you please post a link to that post/video and do you know if they used a nvidia card and set rgb to full ( remember, because the nvidia control panel set rgb to limited automatically the purple shift did disappear on the infinite warefare image for me)?


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> This was posted on Reddit:
> Their manufacture date is October, more recent than any of us.
> If more people start getting recent C24FG70's and find the same things, I'm going to buy and return C24FG70's until I get a recent one.
> I need more than a single person to be convinced, but they seem trustworthy and knowledgeable so I'm definitely keeping an eye on this.
> 
> They've also made a video showing the Infinite Warfare image not going purple in motion.
> Either something is set up wrong with their monitor or Samsung silently made revisions.
> I have no reason to believe they're lying, I believe them and their video.


Nice to hear, c27fg70 will b flawless. Can't wait


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> Can you please post a link to that post/video and do you know if they used a nvidia card and set rgb to full ( remember, because the nvidia control panel set rgb to limited automatically the purple shift did disappear on the infinite warefare image for me)?




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/59i2sb/i_have_the_new_samsung_c24fg70_any_question/daeau4y/
They say it's RGB Full.
They have the ROG page flicker and complain elsewhere of issues nobody else has mentioned, so this makes me trust them as they're not a shill preaching perfection.
From everything they've said I'd be surprised if they had something set up incorrectly to give this result, but it's possible which is why I'm waiting for more proof from other people.

This Reddit thread is pretty much the only other place that has talked about the issue, and has gmFalka who is the only Samsung employee that we've been able to get the information of the issue to.
gmFalka said they've done all they can do to help and passed the information on to his higher-ups, no updates on what became of that.


----------



## poiuu

fine pixel art has problems on all lcds which is normal it was mainly "purple drag" on brown and grey colors.
also the zoom has to be 1:1 on web pages or the flicker don't show right...
now we can focus on the other issues....what were the other issues again?


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> Can you please post a link to that post/video and do you know if they used a nvidia card and set rgb to full ( remember, because the nvidia control panel set rgb to limited automatically the purple shift did disappear on the infinite warefare image for me)?


BTW: did you know that, for HDMI TV, Nvidia full RBG support is bugged, even after the issue has been supposedly fixed in like 2012 in one of the driver releases (IIRC 343) ?

We're at driver version 373 or smth and it still persists.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khyryk*
> 
> After looking at some color testing pages, it seems like the right side of my Samsung has a sort of red-ish/brown-ish haze. For instance, on a full-screen white image, the left side seems more clear while the right side looks like it's a bit dirty.


I noticed this same, exact, thing on my first C24FG70! You could only notice it on a completely white background. Any other color, you could not. I came to the conclusion that it was probably the edge lit backlighting. To me, it seemed that the left side of the screen was ever so slightly "brighter" than the right side of the screen. I know uniformity can be tricky on curved panels, which is why I would be happy to live without the curve. It did seem to start to get better though. Almost like the LEDs from the backlighting were getting "broken in" per say.

I should have my two C24FG70s today from the Amazon sale. ($280) One is mine and one is my friends. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't going to cherry pick mine. I'll update later on build dates / purple defect.


----------



## Coldfriction

I've found another little odd effect on the newer monitor I've received that I haven't noticed before. Would someone please move the browser around on their screen and look just to the right of the little red bar in the quote boxes and see if the pixels flicker at hardforum (https://hardforum.com/threads/best-reviewed-a-mva-monitor-thread-read-the-1st-post.1803228/page-22. Mine are flickering blueish pixels at certain positions on the screen.


----------



## hussebusse

Hi, just want to drop by and say that Samsung C27FG70FQU has become available in Sweden as of this week.
See http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=3958539 (sorry site in Swedish but you probably get the point







)


----------



## vartaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hussebusse*
> 
> Hi, just want to drop by and say that Samsung C27FG70FQU has become available in Sweden as of this week.
> See http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=3958539 (sorry site in Swedish but you probably get the point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


buy it and tell us if its good


----------



## Kris194

C24FG70 is also available in Poland but only as a pre-order for this moment.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> I've found another little odd effect on the newer monitor I've received that I haven't noticed before. Would someone please move the browser around on their screen and look just to the right of the little red bar in the quote boxes and see if the pixels flicker at hardforum (https://hardforum.com/threads/best-reviewed-a-mva-monitor-thread-read-the-1st-post.1803228/page-22. Mine are flickering blueish pixels at certain positions on the screen.


Happens here, greyish blue line or smear depending on how fast you're moving that appears to flicker.
Way back in this thread someone posted a video of having issues with a similar color of red with the text in Overwatch.


----------



## Coldfriction

Mine flickers without moving it. The color just to the right of the little maroon has blue pixels flickering just sitting there if I put that area on certain parts of my screen.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> Mine flickers without moving it. The color just to the right of the little maroon has blue pixels flickering just sitting there if I put that area on certain parts of my screen.


I can get it to just barely happen in some areas while being still.
It's more grey than blue I think for me anyway, it's too subtle for my garbage camera to pick up most likely.
You're not alone, how bad it can be might vary from one C24 to another though.


----------



## kyuuki

Just ordered the c24fg70 from a shop in Germany that got new batch of c24fg70 today hope its from October.
I'am from Germany.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyuuki*
> 
> Just ordered the c24fg70 from a shop in Germany that got new batch of c24fg70 today hope its from October.
> I'am from Germany.


I hope it's from November so we can really be certain.
If a fix happened there could still be bad ones from October, the fix didn't necessarily happen October 1st.
Would have been helpful if we knew the day of manufacture but all they give is the month.


----------



## vartaz

The cf791 is released? Dream seller has it listed on ebay. Who is gonna try?


----------



## HalongPort

Oh boy, the hype is real.
Is Gibbo a marketing genius or just plain honest?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gibbo*
> We have being playing with them for a few weeks, but have had to keep our lips sealed.
> 
> But in short the VA, 1ms, Quantum DOT, 144Hz is an absolute master piece. We also have a model not shown here which were not allowed to mention yet but oh my god, it is without doubt the best freaking monitor I have ever used.
> 
> The Quantum DOT makes colours and sharpness absolutely stunning, without looking over-saturated. We have three of them here on long term test to help with Samsung's fine tuning for gaming, in short the guys here absolutely love them, other monitors simply cannot match the colour or sharpness particular on fast moving scenes.
> 
> You guys will be impressed, *particular with a model coming in January*.
> 
> The models you see here shall be on sale if all goes well by end of this week.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gibbo*
> Haha that is the one which is top secret, funny how they leak their own video, in short it is the best monitor I have ever used, it just seems to do everything brilliant, maybe only minor complaint is because of the 1500R curve which is brilliant for gaming and movies is not quite as good as a flat display for actual work usage, but I can easily get over that haha.
> 
> The OSD on 24 and 27" is super cool as well.
> 
> Samsung have being out the game for sometime, but I have to say I think they just blew every other brand out the water when it comes to gaming monitors and a lot more models will come next year.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gibbo*
> I have met with the product engineers in Korea, we have expressed the need for 2560x1440P 144Hz 1ms VA G-SYNC and FREESYNC 27" curved and flat models. *They have said they understand and it should/will happen, but be a few months.*
> 
> Response time on the ones we have here is absolutely brilliant including the big 34" monster which in short is the best monitor I have ever witnessed.


Taken from this Thread.


----------



## khyryk

Anyone have any color options that they think work well?


----------



## Hunched

Who is Gibbo and why do I care about anything they say?
Also yea... those Quantum Dots sure make the sharpness amazing, because that's how that works....








They're testing these monitors for Samsung?
"We have three of them here on long term test to help with Samsung's fine tuning for gaming"
Good job not testing FreeSync at all, real thorough testing there.
Good job at not noticing or mentioning a single issue to Samsung.
Thanks for being useless.

When will PCM or TFT or somebody good get this monitor? Its been quite a while now.
Tired of all the brain dead shilling, we need some professionals. It's a bit late...


----------



## Coldfriction

Gibbo runs overclockers.co.uk and has a tight relationship with a lot of different dealers. He frequently secures special deals and is one of the more respected dealers in the UK. While he frequently provides a very solid perspective, he is a salesman. Oddly enough for a salesman he is willing to provide his perspective and which products he'd prefer to use himself. I enjoy reading what he has to say but take it with a touch of salt.

I've spent a bit of time on the Omen adjacent to the CFG70. The Omen is a very very pretty display. I'd say it's prettier to look at than the CFG70, which might be the 1440p talking. I'm torn a little between the two screens. The Omen feels like it has a touch more input lag than the CFG70. It definitely has a LOT more shadowing and trailing on certain transitions. My Omen has one dead pixel about 1/2 an inch from the edge of the screen near the top right corner of the screen. The CFG70 is faster and there's really no contest in a game like Overwatch which I'd prefer to use. In a game like Ori and the Blind Forest I'm in love what with what the Omen does for it. Image quality and coloring is very similar on both screens, but I'm leaning towards the Omen a touch over the CFG. Since both are similarly priced my recommendation is that for immersion and non-competitive games I'd get the Omen, for competitive games I'd get the CFG. I'm probably going to keep both and let my wife use the Omen and I'll "borrow" it for the times I think it's appropriate. The CFG is more to my liking for the way I game. I can't reproduce the wierd issue I've had on Hardforum, but I need to give it a bit more time. I really could live with either one of these monitors.


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hussebusse*
> 
> Hi, just want to drop by and say that Samsung C27FG70FQU has become available in Sweden as of this week.
> See http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=3958539 (sorry site in Swedish but you probably get the point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Please let us know ur review, if u buy it. If any has the 27", let us know how it performs


----------



## hussebusse

Well return policy isn't that good in Sweden, you have to pay for the return of the monitor which could cost a lot....so I probably wait for reviews...


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vartaz*
> 
> The cf791 is released? Dream seller has it listed on ebay. Who is gonna try?


Dream seller doesn't really give any warranty for that stuff. I'd rather wait for official release.


----------



## Leopardi

Someone tell that Gibbo that the freesync and purple shift issues exist... maybe we'll get the 1440p VA's without purple shift then


----------



## Sedolf

Samsung should never have dumbed down the Game menu.
The prototype had seperate menu options for the Overdrive (Response Time) and Strobing (Low Motion Blur)

Prototype menu:

Retail menu:


----------



## trnqt

I have been lurking this thread for quite some time. Registered to announce that i have placed a order for the C27FG70 here in sweden and will probably have it early next week. To pull my weight ill try and give you guys my first impressions in relation to the flaws that the 24" exhibit.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedolf*
> 
> Samsung should never have dumbed down the Game menu.
> The prototype had seperate menu options for the Overdrive (Response Time) and Strobing (Low Motion Blur)
> 
> Prototype menu:
> 
> Retail menu:


Screw that. No wonder this monitor double strobes at 60hz now. Wanna bet the prototype single strobed at 60hz?

Find me a new non gsync monitor that can single strobe at 60hz that isn't an old series Benq Blur Reduction monitor (the XL2735 cant, the Eizo FS2735 apparently can't either) and I'll buy it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Screw that. No wonder this monitor double strobes at 60hz now. Wanna bet the prototype single strobed at 60hz?
> 
> Find me a new non gsync monitor that can single strobe at 60hz that isn't an old series Benq Blur Reduction monitor (the XL2735 cant, the Eizo FS2735 apparently can't either) and I'll buy it.


Why not just use a Sony FW900 or something else in that league? I think from now on the only single strobe 60 Hz displays are Sony Bravia TVs, obviously too laggy for someone like you (and probably too big).


----------



## vartaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Screw that. No wonder this monitor double strobes at 60hz now. Wanna bet the prototype single strobed at 60hz?
> 
> Find me a new non gsync monitor that can single strobe at 60hz that isn't an old series Benq Blur Reduction monitor (the XL2735 cant, the Eizo FS2735 apparently can't either) and I'll buy it.


why single strobe at 60hz ? why not run the native 144hz ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vartaz*
> 
> why single strobe at 60hz ? why not run the native 144hz ?


For emulated games or other old games limited to 60 FPS or below I'm guessing.


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trnqt*
> 
> I have been lurking this thread for quite some time. Registered to announce that i have placed a order for the C27FG70 here in sweden and will probably have it early next week. To pull my weight ill try and give you guys my first impressions in relation to the flaws that the 24" exhibit.


Cant wait! Thanks for contributing any helpful info when u can.


----------



## Falkentyne

Dark Souls is locked to 60 hz for example. Yes there are "ways" around that, if you want the game to crash on PC info page, crash on startup or other issues, and attempting to run vsync at a forced higher refresh rate causes problems (I'm not talking about Dark souls 3). Quite a few games are locked/capped at 60 FPS.

I cant use a FW900. I have a metal bar in my spine and severe swelling and I can barely eat. I don't need to be lugging around a 80 pound monitor. 10 years ago, I would have jumped all over that, if I could afford one. Now I just want a strobed OLED monitor.

Seriously I'm tired of people OMITTING features that they THINK "we hate" instead of just giving us a choice. What's wrong with choice? Are designers gibberlings or something? Who the hell uses double strobing at 60hz besides a very few people? Double images make me sick and I'm already ill enough as it is.


----------



## Techbyte

I have good news and bad news!

My higher up from AMD (Developer Relations Manager, VR and Displays) got back to me! I made him aware of the issues with the C24FG70 and explained them all in detail. Here is his response:



I am assuming it requires a firmware update to be resolved which probably requires the use of the odd circular service port.

I replied to him and asked if he knew if the purple issue is included in this "fix". I'm awaiting his response!

So, question of the day. How do we get our monitor to a Samsung Service Center? Is there some positioned throughout the US or do we have to send them in.... Like I said, good news and bad news. It can by fixed, but not at home.

EDIT:
I submitted a service request online at Samsung. We'll see what they say when they respond.

EDIT:
I talked to someone from Samsung Technical Support who was definitely an American (Proper English) and was aware of why I was calling before I even finished explaining my issue. Apparently the issues can be resolved, but I would have to send the monitor in to the service center. It sounds like they use regular UPS ground so you would be looking at probably a two week turn around. I specifically asked him if the fix resolves the issue with certain colors developing a purple hue when in movement and he said yes.

I'm returning mine to Samsung for a refund regardless because they pissed me off, their customer service was horrible, and I highly doubt I am ever going to receive my Watch Dogs 2 code. I also noticed that the right side of the display is slightly darker than the left. Like someone else posted above, it almost looks "dirty" on that side. I have two coming from Amazon that should be here today. They got delayed by UPS for some damn reason.


----------



## asder00

Thanks for the updates Techbyte, glad both issues can be fixed.


----------



## Fluffyman

People here mentioned that the purple hue comes from too aggressive Overdrive. So Fixing that purple hue means reducing the Overdrive = Slower pixel transitions? Sounds more like a compromise to me.


----------



## aliquis

It would be certainly good if these issues can be resolved, but kind of a let down that we have to send in our monitors, who knows how long it will take them to fix and send them back, maybe you will be without a monitor for the whole holiday saison ?

I am also in contact with the german samsung support, so far, in contrast to the response you got, they have not told me anything regarding a solutionunfortunatly.


----------



## Coldfriction

If Samsung has a fix for the problems, that'll show soon in newer units. I will send my back to Amazon for a replacement as soon as we consistently see people getting new units without the problems. Amazon cross ships with prime, so I'll only be out a monitor for two days. Because I actually did a full return on my first one and bought another (Amazon wouldn't just refund me the difference between what I paid the Black Friday sale price), I have until after Christmas now to exchange or return this newer monitor. Hopefully we see all new units fixed before that time is up. Thanks Techbyte for the heads up, truly appreciated.


----------



## asder00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> If Samsung has a fix for the problems, that'll show soon in newer units. I will send my back to Amazon for a replacement as soon as we consistently see people getting new units without the problems. Amazon cross ships with prime, so I'll only be out a monitor for two days. Hopefully we see all new units fixed before that time is up.


Yeah make sense, i think i will do the same thing with my purchase on amazon.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Why not just use a Sony FW900 or something else in that league? I think from now on the only single strobe 60 Hz displays are Sony Bravia TVs, obviously too laggy for someone like you (and probably too big).


I am a huge fan of CRT monitors, as some people around here probably already know. However, I would not recommend buying an GDM-FW900 nowadays.

Yes, it's still the best gaming monitor that has ever been built. Arguably best one overall if you don't mind 16:10 and 24 inch.

HOWEVER...

forget about getting one in good shape after all those years without paying ridiculous money for it.
Unless you can check it thoroughly before buying (which means local purchase), do yourself a favor and don't.

CRT screens that were used extensively for years have various wear-related issues such as:

- blurry picture that is extremely hard to calibrate (you will most likely screw up the geometry while trying to correct it) - it CANNOT be adjusted over some sort of menu, you have to take the monitor apart and calibrate using potentiometers on the monitor's MOBO
- lack of contrast, meaning that 0% brightness may actually end up being too bright (a typical sign of wear) leading to a "milky tint" on your screen that just cannot go away;
- uneven electron gun aging - expect the red one to die first
- streaking (light horizontal stripes that happen when a bright image i.e. white letters are displayed on grey or green background)
- unwanted vertical or horizontal black lines
- coil whine ranging from mild to extreme

DO NOT buy a CRT that you cannot test prior to buying! I can't stress this enough. A CRT with significant wear is JUNK.


----------



## Zoart

I wonder....... I wonder if this is why the 27 inch got delayed. To fix the issues.

Hopefully that is the case, otherwise I don't know why it has gotten delayed. But seeing as they can fix it and are awaready of the issue....


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> I have good news and bad news!
> 
> My higher up from AMD (Developer Relations Manager, VR and Displays) got back to me! I made him aware of the issues with the C24FG70 and explained them all in detail. Here is his response:
> 
> 
> 
> I am assuming it requires a firmware update to be resolved which probably requires the use of the odd circular service port.
> 
> I replied to him and asked if he knew if the purple issue is included in this "fix". I'm awaiting his response!
> 
> So, question of the day. How do we get our monitor to a Samsung Service Center? Is there some positioned throughout the US or do we have to send them in.... Like I said, good news and bad news. It can by fixed, but not at home.
> 
> EDIT:
> I submitted a service request online at Samsung. We'll see what they say when they respond.
> 
> EDIT:
> I talked to someone from Samsung Technical Support who was definitely an American (Proper English) and was aware of why I was calling before I even finished explaining my issue. Apparently the issues can be resolved, but I would have to send the monitor in to the service center. It sounds like they use regular UPS ground so you would be looking at probably a two week turn around. I specifically asked him if the fix resolves the issue with certain colors developing a purple hue when in movement and he said yes.
> 
> I'm returning mine to Samsung for a refund regardless because they pissed me off, their customer service was horrible, and I highly doubt I am ever going to receive my Watch Dogs 2 code. I also noticed that the right side of the display is slightly darker than the left. Like someone else posted above, it almost looks "dirty" on that side. I have two coming from Amazon that should be here today. They got delayed by UPS for some damn reason.


Well that's good news! [email protected]?.... I know ur reading this...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoart*
> 
> I wonder....... I wonder if this is why the 27 inch got delayed. To fix the issues.
> 
> Hopefully that is the case, otherwise I don't know why it has gotten delayed. But seeing as they can fix it and are awaready of the issue....


For the extra delay, I would hope that was the cause. I'm really not sure if I would keep 27" with these issues at $400, that's expensive. Though European markets are starting to sell the c27fg70 and Asian markets probably had the monitor weeks ahead, I wonder if they implemented the fix before they ship stateside?


----------



## Zoart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> Well that's good news! [email protected]?.... I know ur reading this...
> For the extra delay, I would hope that was the cause. I'm really not sure if I would keep 27" with these issues at $400, that's expensive. Though European markets are starting to sell the c27fg70 and Asian markets probably had the monitor weeks ahead, I wonder if they implemented the fix before they ship stateside?


Dunno but the date in Belgium for the 27 inch seems to be january. So who knows, I'm just hoping it is fixed


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> I have good news and bad news!
> 
> My higher up from AMD (Developer Relations Manager, VR and Displays) got back to me! I made him aware of the issues with the C24FG70 and explained them all in detail. Here is his response:
> 
> 
> 
> I am assuming it requires a firmware update to be resolved which probably requires the use of the odd circular service port.
> 
> I replied to him and asked if he knew if the purple issue is included in this "fix". I'm awaiting his response!
> 
> So, question of the day. How do we get our monitor to a Samsung Service Center? Is there some positioned throughout the US or do we have to send them in.... Like I said, good news and bad news. It can by fixed, but not at home.
> 
> EDIT:
> I submitted a service request online at Samsung. We'll see what they say when they respond.
> 
> EDIT:
> I talked to someone from Samsung Technical Support who was definitely an American (Proper English) and was aware of why I was calling before I even finished explaining my issue. Apparently the issues can be resolved, but I would have to send the monitor in to the service center. It sounds like they use regular UPS ground so you would be looking at probably a two week turn around. I specifically asked him if the fix resolves the issue with certain colors developing a purple hue when in movement and he said yes.
> 
> I'm returning mine to Samsung for a refund regardless because they pissed me off, their customer service was horrible, and I highly doubt I am ever going to receive my Watch Dogs 2 code. I also noticed that the right side of the display is slightly darker than the left. Like someone else posted above, it almost looks "dirty" on that side. I have two coming from Amazon that should be here today. They got delayed by UPS for some damn reason.


This is good news, but did they explain why a firmware update isn't possible?
I'm in Canada, I'm not waiting weeks and paying a ton in shipping and dealing with Samsung's torturous Canadian support which is even more useless than the US.
I'm not even sure they have centers in Canada, I've heard nothing but bad things about their warranty and repair here, I'm definitely not shipping it to the US for a fix.

So I need to buy another one, but Best Buy Canada has been selling them so slowly up here they're probably all still old ones, they don't sell fast like on Amazon.com
Not sure how to go about getting a new one from somewhere I can easily return it if it has issues like dead pixels or clouding.
Best Buy can't figure out if they have any new ones or whether I can specify to buy a new model, so do I one by one order and return all 18 they have in stock so they get some new ones?









I'm happy there's a fix but of course it can't be simple and convenient, it has to be another pain in the ass to deal with and figure out.


----------



## Hunched

Maybe I'll just get a C27 if they're out soon and all of them will be good.
Somebody should go buy all the C24's on Best Buy so I can get a new one.








I don't think there's anywhere else I can buy from if I want easy returns/exchanges.

Thanks to gmFalka, Techbyte, and everyone else who was involved in testing and trying to notify Samsung about these problems.
Somehow it got through despite looking like absolutely nothing was happening.

Everyone who said the problems were fine, or to deal with them, or were too blind and useless to test or see them, thanks for nothing and better luck next time!









I've contacted Samsung requesting the new firmware now that it's out in the open and acknowledged by them.


----------



## khyryk

Still not happy with the colors on mine, not much luck with playing around with the color settings.


----------



## Coldfriction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khyryk*
> 
> Still not happy with the colors on mine, not much luck with playing around with the color settings.


There are so many ways to change the colors and settings to change the colors that have quite a drastic affect that I find this surprising. But my calibration sheet shows the one I have now is very solid colorwise, maybe yours isn't.


----------



## khyryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> There are so many ways to change the colors and settings to change the colors that have quite a drastic affect that I find this surprising. But my calibration sheet shows the one I have now is very solid colorwise, maybe yours isn't.


We speculate about this indefinitely. How about people start posting settings which they think look good?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khyryk*
> 
> We speculate about this indefinitely. How about people start posting settings which they think look good?


I basically showed my OSD settings in #1510

Anyways, I'm going to order another C24FG70 from Best Buy tomorrow and hope for the best.
I'll just keep exchanging them until I get a good one.
If they are incapable of getting me one from October, November, or December that's their problem and I'll buy from Staples or somewhere else if they get pissed off and can't do anything.
If Samsung can't provide a firmware update for download.... that was another stupid design choice.

Maybe I'll just get another from Best Buy, send the one I'm currently using to Samsung if it doesn't cost me, and return the one to Best Buy when I get my original C24 back from Samsung.
Or just get a C27 when I can, even though I'd prefer the 24"
I don't know.


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> I am a huge fan of CRT monitors, as some people around here probably already know. However, I would not recommend buying an GDM-FW900 nowadays.
> 
> Yes, it's still the best gaming monitor that has ever been built. Arguably best one overall if you don't mind 16:10 and 24 inch.
> 
> HOWEVER...


Both of mine were perfect until the day they died, last one just died some months back this year, ran nearly 24/7 for years and years because i was afraid to turn them off for fear they would die, lol. And that's exactly how they died, cold start, Poof! Sad day. All these years avoided lcds, was a good run.

So if the chat with amd was not for the purple defect what was the correspondence about? I'm confused.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Both of mine were perfect until the day they died, last one just died some months back this year, ran nearly 24/7 for years and years because i was afraid to turn them off for fear they would die, lol. And that's exactly how they died, cold start, Poof! Sad day. All these years avoided lcds, was a good run.


Shame they died.

I'm not saying that every GDM-900 out there is damaged or worn out, I'm just saying that it's a big probability and buying it without checking can lead to paying a very big amount of money for something that is pretty much electrojunk.


----------



## aliquis

So i got the final response from the german samsung support:

They still have not heard of any problems at all with the c24fg70, even though i submitted very detailled information (description, pictures, videos), they told me they could not reproduce any of those issues at all and that i am left on my own.

They think the issue may be with my , no joke, power supply ...


----------



## rvectors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> Gibbo runs overclockers.co.uk and has a tight relationship with a lot of different dealers. He frequently secures special deals and is one of the more respected dealers in the UK. While he frequently provides a very solid perspective, he is a salesman. Oddly enough for a salesman he is willing to provide his perspective and which products he'd prefer to use himself. I enjoy reading what he has to say but take it with a touch of salt......


I don't doubt your knowledge concerning Gibbo but find it hard to genuinely accept it at face value. For a start the thread clearly mentions the larger 34 inch monitor on a number of occasions, and the monitor hasn't been a secret for many months. Not necessarily a good start when someone hasn't even read through the thread or kept their ear on the ground about a 'top' secret monitor. That's why this is more marketing/good salesman, over simply being a friend to the people.

He also concurs that the price will be near £1000 which is strange, given that I thought it's been listed for at least a few weeks in the £700 price bracket.

I expect you guys/gals have already seen this but I tried to detect any purple shift in this short gameplay clup... it's not a good test but didn't see anything that stood out here





What I'd really like to know is if you can have a user mode that dials the sRGB back to 100%. I recently got excited about the Philips 32 inch 4K VA panel but it only listed 95% NTSC. So far my correspondence with Philips points to the fact it is essentially the same as the https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/aoc-u3277pwqu/ , namely it's useless for any pro-semi pro uses.


----------



## blode

seems to be a purple artifact on the top left that looks a lot like the incredibly frustrating software "msi afterburner"
that would be a dealbreaker for me


----------



## rvectors

Is this my imagination, or the way the game fades out focus, the edges/corners have a distinct purple hue.

(This is the Microboard version that presumably uses the same panel without QD)





I thought the very slight purplish hue in the witcher gameplay I posted above, was the actual scene color... maybe it's not

Same monitor different video
Not an ideal dark room check but I cant detect backlight bleed (1m34s)






Lol, should've waited to watch the entire video, he actually says no detectable BLB!

We know that it's possible to OC 2560 x 1080 @ 144hz from the microboard thread but he's managed to get 110hz @ full resolution (no info on frame skipping). Having watched some more clips I can't see the same issues that the 24 inch had with purple shift... the cards are stacking up nicely


----------



## aliquis

The microboard doesn't even have the same panel used in the new samsung cf791(the M340CLZ one has a 1800R curve and the cf791 a 1500R curve)


----------



## Astreon

I really don't think the CF791 will have purple shift. E790C didn't, and it's that panel, just a different version. UNless it comes from the overdrive indeed and is a byproduct of high refresh rates for this panel due to overdrive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> The microboard doesn't even have the same panel used in the new samsung cf791(the M340CLZ one has a 1800R curve and the cf791 a 1500R curve)


iirc it is the same panel, just a different version. V3 vs V4.

And E790C is V1.


----------



## aliquis

Where did you read all this V1, V3 or V4 stuff? And isn't there a V2 missing? And how can they be the same panel when they are not (different curvarture?) or do you think they took the same panel as the one in the microboard and just increased the curvature?


----------



## rews

Thinking of getting this to replace my BenQ XL2411Z. I play a lot of fast paced games but I want something with good image quality for singleplayer games and my PS4 Pro. I heard that this monitor has a Low Input lag setting but that doesn't work at 60hz, could someone confirm this? The 24" monitor is currently on sale here in Sweden, I want to get the 27" but i've read that 1080p is not recommended for anything larger than 24".


----------



## rvectors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> I really don't think the CF791 will have purple shift. E790C didn't, and it's that panel, just a different version. UNless it comes from the overdrive indeed and is a byproduct of high refresh rates for this panel due to overdrive.
> iirc it is the same panel, just a different version. V3 vs V4.
> 
> And E790C is V1.


Makes good sense.

Damn, during all my searching I don't think I came across that E790C, maybe it was the price at the time or that it's coming up to two years, so I didn't take note.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> Where did you read all this V1, V3 or V4 stuff? And isn't there a V2 missing? And how can they be the same panel when they are not (different curvarture?) or do you think they took the same panel as the one in the microboard and just increased the curvature?


All of this has been already written in this thread









v2 has been used by a Korean company as well, but I don't remember the name or the model - it wasn't microboard. It was mentioned like 20 pages ago. If you want to I'll check.


----------



## rvectors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> Where did you read all this V1, V3 or V4 stuff? And isn't there a V2 missing? And how can they be the same panel when they are not (different curvarture?) or do you think they took the same panel as the one in the microboard and just increased the curvature?


I think there are plenty on here, Falkentyne being one who could answer that accurately but I do think the panels sold come in two main parts (not including control structure, design etc) The panel and the CELL structure. Maybe it's essentially the same panel type but a different variant or version, as Astreon notes. Do we know if the Micro is Quantum Dot?


----------



## Sedolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> All of this has been already written in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> v2 has been used by a Korean company as well, but I don't remember the name or the model - it wasn't microboard. It was mentioned like 20 pages ago. If you want to I'll check.


LTM340YP01 -> 3000R -> Samsung S34E790C, HP Envy 34c - 60Hz
LTM340YP02 -> 2000R -> Wasabi Mango 340UC - 60Hz
LTM340YP03 -> 1800R -> Microboard M340CLZ - 100Hz
LTM340YP04? -> 1500R -> Samsung C34F791 - 100Hz


----------



## Astreon

thanks Sedolf


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rews*
> 
> Thinking of getting this to replace my BenQ XL2411Z. I play a lot of fast paced games but I want something with good image quality for singleplayer games and my PS4 Pro. I heard that this monitor has a Low Input lag setting but that doesn't work at 60hz, could someone confirm this? The 24" monitor is currently on sale here in Sweden, I want to get the 27" but i've read that 1080p is not recommended for anything larger than 24".


You're talking about the strobing feature. Your Benq has a "Single strobe" option which works at 60hz refresh rate via a service menu override. If this is turned off, the Benq will double strobe, which is exactly what the Samsung will do. I've been asking for someone to contact Samsung to enable single strobe at 60hz, for games like Dark Souls and arcade emulators and some other games that are locked to 60hz or 60 fps, and it will be interesting to see if the "Fixed" purple shift monitors have 60hz single strobe. If they do, I'll buy one myself. If not, forget it.


----------



## rvectors

A site called displayspecifications, which seems to have sprung up, has the CF791 using the LTM340YP03. Can't vouch for the veracity of this info but searching the database on

http://www.panelook.com/LTM340YP03_Samsung_34.0_LCM_overview_27014.html

only returns 60Hz variants, with 100% sRGB support


----------



## Fluffyman

3 more weeks until we know if the 34" was worth the wait.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> So if the chat with amd was not for the purple defect what was the correspondence about? I'm confused.


FreeSymc is/was broken.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> So i got the final response from the german samsung support:
> 
> They still have not heard of any problems at all with the c24fg70, even though i submitted very detailled information (description, pictures, videos), they told me they could not reproduce any of those issues at all and that i am left on my own.
> 
> They think the issue may be with my , no joke, power supply ...


So what, they're going to refuse to fix your C24FG70 because they refuse to acknowledge the problem exists? What a bunch of useless dumb bastards.
After AMD and Samsung US support say it's a real issue and is serviceable too.

Where is Techbyte's 2 new C24FG70's?









Samsung hasn't replied to me about the firmware update yet, if they can provide it for download or if I can send mine in.
I'm going to call Best Buy and ask them if they can contact their warehouse and figure out what the most recent C24FG70's they've received are, that shouldn't be difficult if organization exists.
I'll tell them any C24FG70 I receive older than October is being exchanged the second I see the sticker on the back of the monitor because of defects, won't even bother turning it on.
If they can't figure anything out all I lose is some time ¯\_(ツ)_/¯, they get stuck with open-box/used C24's, seems worse for them.


----------



## rews

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> You're talking about the strobing feature. Your Benq has a "Single strobe" option which works at 60hz refresh rate via a service menu override. If this is turned off, the Benq will double strobe, which is exactly what the Samsung will do. I've been asking for someone to contact Samsung to enable single strobe at 60hz, for games like Dark Souls and arcade emulators and some other games that are locked to 60hz or 60 fps, and it will be interesting to see if the "Fixed" purple shift monitors have 60hz single strobe. If they do, I'll buy one myself. If not, forget it.


But strobing is only when I use Blur Reduction right? I never use it.


----------



## poiuu

don't bother looking for the artifact in that witcher clip, that clip has motion 100% of the time, you need non-motion to motion and every single time I've seen it there were lots of grey or brown but if you never stop moving naturally its much harder to notice the normal colors shifting or not, that witcher clip is the WORST example you could possibly come up with when looking for purple artifacting IMO (shill?)


----------



## Hunched

Oh I just got a reply from Samsung support about the firmware update.
Quote:


> Thank you for contacting Samsung Customer Care.
> 
> After reviewing your email, we understand that you are looking for an firmware update for your Samsung Monitor and would appreciate if Samsung releases it in near future.
> 
> We welcome hearing from our customers, as your comments are vital for us to continue improving our products, as well as our business.
> 
> We will surely take your suggestion of releasing a firmware update in the near future and share it with the concerned department.
> 
> Meanwhile, we would advise you to get your monitor examined, in order to isolate the issue.
> 
> Samsung provides 12 months of warranty for the devices from the date of purchase. However, the warranty will not be covered for the devices having the physical/liquid damage.
> 
> Clicking on the below web-link will give access to service location tracker.
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/ca/support/servicelocation/
> 
> If you are unable to locate nearest service location, we would advise you to contact voice support and they will help you in filing the service request.
> 
> You can contact our Samsung phone support team at 1-800-Samsung (726-7864).They will be available from 8:30am - 12:00am midnight (EST). Customer support is available 7 days a week, 365 days of the year.
> 
> Your understanding and co-operation is much appreciated.


Alright.
There are no service locations near me and the only ones I can find are 2, one in Ontario and one in Quebec which are nowhere near me.
Doesn't seem like they're aware of the issue, doesn't seem like I'll be getting a firmware update if I send it in anywhere.
Seems only the US support is aware of the issue and willing to fix it for people so far, Germany and Canada haven't got the memo.

Time to buy C24FG70's until I get a new one.
Maybe I'll order two at a time from Best Buy to speed up the chances of getting a new one.
Lets go through all 18 they have in stock ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Falkentyne

If you do wind up getting a fixed one, can you please do me a kind favor and see if the monitor still "double strobes" at 60hz, or if they enabled any sort of single strobe instead?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> If you do wind up getting a fixed one, can you please do me a kind favor and see if the monitor still "double strobes" at 60hz, or if they enabled any sort of single strobe instead?


Will do.
I really hope their warehouses don't work like grocery stores, keeping the newest stuff at the back.
I'd probably have to go through like 10 of them until I get to October

They probably won't let that happen, but they're not helping so...


----------



## Coldfriction

Is it confirmed that the problems have been resolved in October and later monitors?


----------



## Hunched

Just ordered one from Best Buy again and one from Staples.
Nowhere else in Canada has them in stock from what I can find, I'm not even sure Staples actually has it "in stock" because their delivery time is double. Which could be a good thing if they have to special order one in, where Best Buy might have a warehouse full of dusty old C24's.

I might have to eventually risk Amazon.com as a Canadian and hope to hell I get a diamond that doesn't need to be returned.
You Americans are lucky, because they're actually selling on Amazon.com not stagnant sitting around.
Give it 15-30 days and it probably won't be possible to get an old C24FG70 from Amazon.com because they will have all already sold, and newer ones will have cycled in.

Best Buy and other places still have to sell all their old stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> Is it confirmed that the problems have been resolved in October and later monitors?


Unless Techbyte lied and photoshopped an image, and Yukarri from Reddit faked a video and lied about their manufacture date, it's confirmed.
Techbyte was supposed to get two C24's from Amazon like 2 days ago.
Even if they were wrong or creating the worlds most pointless conspiracy it's not like it's hard to instantly return and get all the money back anyway.


----------



## Techbyte

Sorry for the late response!

I received the two C24FG70s from Amazon. They are both October builds and both have all of the same issues! I wish they put a day on them... Could be Oct 1st, could be Oct 31st. I returned them both. My friend is mad at me. He said "I wouldn't of cared". I told him that just from me mentioning it, it would be in the back of his head, he would notice it, and regret it!

Obviously I went for replacements to keep the $280 Black Friday Price Tag. I love Amazon and how they will ship me a replacement before I even send the return item back. The only somewhat sucky part is that larger items get free "Prime" shipping but don't come 2 day. That's why it took soo damn long to get them in the first place. I say soo damn long like 3-5 business days is an eternity. First world problems. Amazon Prime and Newegg Premier / Shoprunner have me spoiled.

What ever happened to Amazon issuing replacements for defective items via overnight shipping? I could of sworn they've done this for me a few times. Maybe it's the size / weight.


----------



## khyryk

So what if the purple shift is intentional? Suppose it's Samsung's way of getting out of slower transitions (that would otherwise smear) at the cost of coloring some things purple -- then what?


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khyryk*
> 
> So what if the purple shift is intentional? Suppose it's Samsung's way of getting out of slower transitions (that would otherwise smear) at the cost of coloring some things purple -- then what?


Then they should release a firmware that adds an option in the menu. It can be labeled "Defect" with two options. "Purple" and "Smear"


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> Sorry for the late response!
> 
> I received the two C24FG70s from Amazon. They are both October builds and both have all of the same issues! I wish they put a day on them... Could be Oct 1st, could be Oct 31st. I returned them both. My friend is mad at me. He said "I wouldn't of cared". I told him that just from me mentioning it, it would be in the back of his head, he would notice it, and regret it!
> 
> Obviously I went for replacements to keep the $280 Black Friday Price Tag. I love Amazon and how they will ship me a replacement before I even send the return item back. The only somewhat sucky part is that larger items get free "Prime" shipping but don't come 2 day. That's why it took soo damn long to get them in the first place. I say soo damn long like 3-5 business days is an eternity. First world problems. Amazon Prime and Newegg Premier / Shoprunner have me spoiled.
> 
> What ever happened to Amazon issuing replacements for defective items via overnight shipping? I could of sworn they've done this for me a few times. Maybe it's the size / weight.


Well damn... Yukarri's is from October and it was fine.
I doubt either of the two I ordered will be from late October or later. I bought them knowing I'd most likely be sending them back.
Best Buy's should be here on the 9th, and Staples all the way up to the 16th...

All of this could have been avoided if Samsung provided the firmware update for download or didn't use some stupid port nobody else can use to do it.
Some of these people giving them suggestions for future monitors should mention the ability to update the firmware... pretty useful stuff right there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khyryk*
> 
> So what if the purple shift is intentional? Suppose it's Samsung's way of getting out of slower transitions (that would otherwise smear) at the cost of coloring some things purple -- then what?


Then they prioritized wrong. Way wrong.
I'd rather have blur that is the proper color, than purple appearing all over the place where nothing is supposed to be purple.


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khyryk*
> 
> So what if the purple shift is intentional? Suppose it's Samsung's way of getting out of slower transitions (that would otherwise smear) at the cost of coloring some things purple -- then what?


I'm confident that this is the case.
People with updated monitors might end up disappointed again, getting rid of the purple hue at the cost of motion clarity.


----------



## fuzun

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/clock_phase.php#clockcalib

Do you notice green and purple pattern line by line when you rapidly scroll it up and down?

Do you notice a fairly low noise hiss when it shows at full screen?


----------



## Fluffyman

I really wouldn't bother with tests like these, they barely have any value. No LCD will be free of errors while displaying them. I have a IPS monitor and I see a blue hue when scrolling on that page. Do I notice it anywhere else? Nope.


----------



## khyryk

I've been trying for a while to get the yellow-ish/dirty screen type of tint out with various color adjustments. Maybe my panel's defective, or Samsung's "calibration" was done at 100 brightness, which would be absolutely useless.


----------



## blode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> I really wouldn't bother with tests like these, they barely have any value. No LCD will be free of errors while displaying them. I have a IPS monitor and I see a blue hue when scrolling on that page. Do I notice it anywhere else? Nope.


counterpoint: all the other ones on lagom are good


----------



## aa97

Hi

i have been following this thread for some time and i am very disappointed that c24fg70 is faulty (purple artifact , free sync flicker ...)

assuming that the purple artifact issue won't be fixed by firmware upgrade or revision what would be the best 24" display that currently available in the market if my requirements are:


22~24" display size
Good blacks (No IPS Glow) and good viewing angles (No TN)
be fast enough for single player RPG games such as skyrim,fallout,stalker

right now i consider to buy *eizo cx 241* since it has polarizer (which mean no glow...) and good viewing angles since it is PLS screen.

would you buy a CX241 or wait for new VA (either from samsung or other company) ?

how would CFG70 would compare against the CX241?


----------



## Fluffyman

The stars keep disappearing when he moves the cam. Doubtful that Samsung got rid of that in just one generation.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stars keep disappearing when he moves the cam. Doubtful that Samsung got rid of that in just one generation.


But they did.
The C24FG70 doesn't do this, I played all of Infinite Warfare and half that game is space combat.
Space, white/black doesn't go purple either.


----------



## Fluffyman

Wow thats really good to hear. I might even not care too much about a purple hue then if the rest is good enough.

How is motion clarity on the C24 without strobing? Good enough for FPS?


----------



## Kris194

I don't know how many people saw it but here is little confirmation on Samsung's G-Sync and 4K displays with quantum dot technology coming in 2017.

http://www.pcgamesn.com/samsung/samsung-quantum-dot-gsync

It's also worth to mention that according to news from last year, LG plans to release its first OLED monitors in 2017.

Very interesting times ahead


----------



## kd5151

Oled.


----------



## RSC08

According to the latest review @ Amazon, the C34F791 doesn't suffer from the purple hue issue.


----------



## Fluffyman

Awesome thanks for the link...but where the hell did they get it so early?! Asked both of them now, really curious. It looks ******* sexy on the pictures and if its also free of the purple hue thing its gonna be 100% buy for me. The hype is real for me.


----------



## Kris194

Question to the owners of 24" CFG70. Is there any possibility to check manufacturing date without unboxing monitor?


----------



## Astreon

Sadly, 1200 EURO pricetag of CF791 for Europe makes this quite a salty deal.

The Korean Microboard seems much, MUCH better choice.


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Sadly, 1200 EURO pricetag of CF791 for Europe makes this quite a salty deal.
> 
> The Korean Microboard seems much, MUCH better choice.


Cyberport has it listed for 1050€. I'm sure that Amazon will come down in price too once its available and if not Cyberport is just as trustworthy.
I can't even find the Microboard at German retailers and it fails to display white moving objects in a black background (video I linked at the previous page).


----------



## Astreon

There is no official distribution for Microboard in Europe. You have to buy it from Dream Seller at ebay.

The white object stuff, was it confirmed by the owners? CF791 may have this as well


----------



## Fluffyman

Hunched confirmed that the C24 does not have this issue (a common problem with VA panels).

Would say we have a decent chance that the C34 won't have it either then.


----------



## RSC08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Sadly, 1200 EURO pricetag of CF791 for Europe makes this quite a salty deal.
> 
> The Korean Microboard seems much, MUCH better choice.


It's available for pre-order for 895€ @Amazon.fr...


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSC08*
> 
> It's available for pre-order for 895€ @Amazon.fr...


wow..
does it include tax/VAT?

that's a really good price!


----------



## RSC08

Yes, tax included.


----------



## rvectors

No pre order but even Samsung UK has it at £799. (around 960EU)

So if Amazon.fr has it at 895EU, then that seems a good price. I can't see Amazon UK not reflecting the fact that in France, the vat is the same 20% as UK, so it should be approx £760. That corresponds to prices I've seen on other UK sites.

But I wished I hadn't read that Samsung are releasing 4k G-SYNC QD versions in 2017! Always a better one on the horizon, I should stop looking up damn it.


----------



## Fluffyman

Pushing 100FPS/Hz at 4k will cost 1000€+ just for the GPU alone so thats already out of question for me.
CF791 and a 600-700€ Vega is what I want.

The price difference between amazon.de and amazon.fr is pretty pathetic...its even the same currency and still a 25% difference. Its not like people in france are 25% poorer (almost no difference actually). I'm sure the price on amazon.de will drop once its available but not even close to 900€, thats just unfair.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kris194*
> 
> Question to the owners of 24" CFG70. Is there any possibility to check manufacturing date without unboxing monitor?


Nope, at least there isn't a date on the outside of the box.
Even if you tell Best Buy or whoever that you'll just end up returning every single one that is manufactured prior to the fix it's apparently impossible for them to know which ones are newer and which ones are older in their warehouse.

I'm pretty screwed. BestBuy.ca had 18 C24's in stock for the past 3 weeks, I bought another one the other day and it instantly went to 17.
They are selling 0 C24's every month if it wasn't for me.
So it is impossible to get a new C24 from them if they sell them in order of old to new (like Amazon) or if the remaining 17 in stock are all old, nobody is buying them.

I don't know what Staples is doing, and those are the only 2 places in all of Canada actually selling C24's, actual stock not backorder wait 4 weeks+ garbage.

So it's fun. I get to order C24 after C24 from Best Buy and Staples and open the box, look at the back of the panel, and return it indefinitely.
Meanwhile they probably don't even have any fixed ones in stock and won't until they sell out and get new ones which will happens in 2 years at this rate.


----------



## Fluffyman

Try speaking with a local shop and tell the owner to order a new one? Kinda risky since you can't return it, would have to be 100% sure that its with the new firmware.


----------



## RSC08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> Pushing 100FPS/Hz at 4k will cost 1000€+ just for the GPU alone so thats already out of question for me.
> CF791 and a 600-700€ Vega is what I want.
> 
> The price difference between amazon.de and amazon.fr is pretty pathetic...its even the same currency and still a 25% difference. Its not like people in france are 25% poorer (almost no difference actually). I'm sure the price on amazon.de will drop once its available but not even close to 900€, thats just unfair.


Why is it unfair? Amazon prices fluctuate a lot and with an amazon account you can buy from any of them, fr, de, es, uk, etc... You just need to check all of them to find the cheaper price at the time you want to buy it and you order it from that one.


----------



## khyryk

I guess I'll try posting this every day until someone responds?









Which settings do people use to get white to actually look white? I have a Dell P2414H to the left of the Samsung and I can't calibrate the Samsung to be satisfactory. By default, the Samsung is very warm. Color settings that are closer to the "Cool 1" presets (R22, G27, B50) make white a little more passable, at the cost of making some people's faces look purple, and red is _still_ somehow a bit oversatured, even when turned way down. It's like I'm trying to fight the quantum dot oversaturation, but I'm just bouncing around extremes of yellow, purple, and red.


----------



## mafiosii

Hello Guys,

I registered on this forum just for this topic. So I have a c24fg70 september build and I have the same issue with purple artifacts.. So now I am thinking I wait one week for an answer from samsung how to fix it. Else I will bring the Monitor back to my local retailer. You guys are speaking of "fixed" monitors .. *which ones are fixed?*

Like every monitor from october on has the so called "fix"? And is it somehow applicable on my monitor? I don't want a new one because my panel is perfect, ecxept for the purple artifacts









I waited ages for this monitor to release, to me it is just perfect, but the purple haze is really irritating


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafiosii*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> I registered on this forum just for this topic. So I have a c24fg70 september build and I have the same issue with purple artifacts.. So now I am thinking I wait one week for an answer from samsung how to fix it. Else I will bring the Monitor back to my local retailer. You guys are speaking of "fixed" monitors .. *which ones are fixed?*
> 
> Like every monitor from october on has the so called "fix"? And is it somehow applicable on my monitor? I don't want a new one because my panel is perfect, ecxept for the purple artifacts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I waited ages for this monitor to release, to me it is just perfect, but the purple haze is really irritating


You have to live in a country where Samsung support got the memo and will allow you to send your monitor in for a firmware update, or you need to get a new one from late October or newer.
It was fixed sometime in October, but as Techbyte has shown not all in October are good, it wasn't fixed October 1st.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> Try speaking with a local shop and tell the owner to order a new one? Kinda risky since you can't return it, would have to be 100% sure that its with the new firmware.


I called some places that carry other Samsung monitors but they just say they don't carry it and don't know if they will.

Best Buy and Staples have had them available for purchase since day 1, and we can clearly see Best Buy isn't selling any.
Staples doesn't show stock, but I guarantee they're not as popular as Best Buy and selling less.
So I'm betting 99% chance I'm returning both I ordered.

I need the ability to return the monitor if it has issues.
What I need is to wake up tomorrow and see somebody else selling C24's, someone that hasn't been selling them since day 1 and accumulating a warehouse full of dusty old defective C24's I don't want.

Also the C27 is now available for purchase from Samsung, only if you're in the US.


----------



## mafiosii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> You have to live in a country where Samsung support got the memo and will allow you to send your monitor in for a firmware update, or you need to get a new one from late October or newer.
> It was fixed sometime in October, but as Techbyte has shown not all in October are good, it wasn't fixed October 1st.
> I called some places that carry other Samsung monitors but they just say they don't carry it and don't know if they will.
> 
> Best Buy and Staples have had them available for purchase since day 1, and we can clearly see Best Buy isn't selling any.
> Staples doesn't show stock, but I guarantee they're not as popular as Best Buy and selling less.
> So I'm betting 99% chance I'm returning both I ordered.
> 
> I need the ability to return the monitor if it has issues.
> What I need is to wake up tomorrow and see somebody else selling C24's, someone that hasn't been selling them since day 1 and accumulating a warehouse full of dusty old defective C24's I don't want.
> 
> Also the C27 is now available for purchase from Samsung, only if you're in the US.


Can you show me the article from techbyte where they talk about this problem?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafiosii*
> 
> Can you show me the article from techbyte where they talk about this problem?










It's a user here on these forums.
They've been in contact with AMD (since FreeSync is broken) and their most recent contact with Samsung support actually received confirmation of the issues existence.
There is also a user on Reddit named Yukarri who is from Europe I believe and is the only one so far to get a new enough C24 and share their findings, which are good and align with what AMD and Samsung have finally said.

Techbyte's post

This is barely officially acknowledged and Samsung is being pretty quiet about it, outside of the US their support doesn't even seem to be aware anything is wrong because their internal organization and communication is what you would expect from a company run by toddlers.

Every "official" "professional" "reviewer" has been too blind and bad at their jobs to notice or mention the issues, it's just useful users noticing and talking about it.
It doesn't help that no good reviewers have reviewed the monitor yet... Samsung prioritizes all the idiot shills it would seem first.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

The review didn't mention anything about overclocking.

I ordered a CF791 from Samsung.com for $900 when itbwas first listed for preorder. Hopefully it ships soon.

I don't think the Korean Microboard monitor uses the same panel. I have seen it advertized at 5ms lag and 1800r curve, versus the CF791 which has 4ms / 1500r.


----------



## Hunched

It seems like OLED/QLED monitors are going to become a thing in 2017, but its felt like that every year for years.
It would be silly to have gone through all this work to get what is the best LCD screen ever made for my needs, months before LCD monitors die.
Seems like a G-Sync C24FG70 might be happening in early 2017 which also makes this feel regrettable as soon as that's available.

I wonder how much longer it will be until we get 120hz+ OLED/QLED/Whatever new technology monitors that aren't $5,000 like the Dell one.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> It seems like OLED/QLED monitors are going to become a thing in 2017, but its felt like that every year for years.


No they won't. Especially QLED which is years away in the TV market yet alone monitor.


----------



## Kris194

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> It seems like OLED/QLED monitors are going to become a thing in 2017, but its felt like that every year for years.
> It would be silly to have gone through all this work to get what is the best LCD screen ever made for my needs, months before LCD monitors die.
> Seems like a G-Sync C24FG70 might be happening in early 2017 which also makes this feel regrettable as soon as that's available.
> 
> I wonder how much longer it will be until we get 120hz+ OLED/QLED/Whatever new technology monitors that aren't $5,000 like the Dell one.


First QLED TVs will be released in 2019, monitors later, 2020 or even 2021, I guess.


----------



## Astreon

Forget about OLED, it won't happen for years.

I wonder about the price of CF791 in poor countries like mine. LG gave a really decent price... maybe Samsung will, too? 900 euro would be neat.


----------



## Kris194

I've been in electronic store today where they got C24FG70 few days ago and it seems that only "october" displays are available here in Poland. To be honest, I thought that I will want to order one as soon as I see it but it's totally different. First bad thing about this monitor is that sometimes it displays very innacurate colors and the worst thing is that you are aware about it. Sometimes Quantum dots help and sometimes it's like meh. For example fur that was light brown on other displays, no matter whether it was IPS or TN, on C24 it looked much, much more like red. Second bad thing is that it seemed that everything what it displays is behind fog. What i want to say, be sure that you like this display before you buy it.


----------



## mafiosii

just spoke to a tech guy from samsung in germany via telephone.
He was not aware of that problem, but the worse part is that i think even after our conversation he is still unaware of that problem

he tried to tell me that its because I use a Nvidia GFX card and AMD cards dont have this issue (can anybody confirm that this is not the case?)

also he told me because its an 125% RGB monitor i just need to turn the rgb settings in the nvidia driver down for 25% and it will help, obviously it doesnt ...

I will definetely return my monitor in about one week. Maybe I will wait for the GSync model and see if the problem persists. Maybe I will buy a monitor from the business competition..

honestly i hoped at least he would hear me and check the reasons behind this problem, but he was just like "its because u have nvidia, the monitor is fine"...









*update* right now Im speaking to another tech guy in germany which seems pretty patient. He even watched the youtube videos with me and noted everything I have told him. Maybe there is hope.

He could not tell me any asap fix now, but he forwarded my claim to other people. Maybe Samsung germany will soon know about this issue.


----------



## aliquis

You are not the first one to tell the german samsung support of these issues, i gave them a detailed explanation about a week ago and it was all for nothing: they told me i am the first to complain, there is no issue and if there is that its my fault, they even told me that its probably the fault of my power supply.

I don't think they will do anything about this, unless the monitors start to explode or a huge "****storm" in social media is going on, they don't seem to care and will probably continue to ignore this.


----------



## Sircles

Have seen an interesting overview of the Samsung CFG70 monitors on youtube.


----------



## rvectors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> You are not the first one to tell the german samsung support of these issues, i gave them a detailed explanation about a week ago and it was all for nothing: they told me i am the first to complain, there is no issue and if there is that its my fault, they even told me that its probably the fault of my power supply.
> 
> I don't think they will do anything about this, unless the monitors start to explode or a huge "****storm" in social media is going on, they don't seem to care and will probably continue to ignore this.


Pretty much sums it up, this is now the world we live in. It's cheaper to just mass produce with a fair quantity borderline/ lower QA standards etc, counting on the numbers game. Some will send back some will not. Although supposedly there is a fix, I don't think anyone should get the monitor expecting there to be a fix and even if there is a fix, I'd still doubt it actually addresses the issues raised.

What's that rule or saying that goes hand in hand with Airlines & builders. It's cheaper to take the flak & pay the insurance when something goes wrong, rather than recall and fix/redesign.


----------



## Hunched

C24FG70 just shipped from Best Buy.
Should arrive on the 9th and will probably be old and returned the same day.

Staples hasn't shipped yet but I expect the same.


----------



## Nosaer

Well really hope Samsung fixes the problems with these monitors and release a beast 1440p 144hz monitor...

Getting kinda depressed with the monitor market, monitors to me are easily the hardest part about PCs


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nosaer*
> 
> Well really hope Samsung fixes the problems with these monitors and release a beast 1440p 144hz monitor...
> 
> Getting kinda depressed with the monitor market, monitors to me are easily the hardest part about PCs


Monitors are by far the most important part of any PC setup is why.
It doesn't matter if every other piece is the best thing in the world if the display is a mediocre letdown.
LCD will never be good enough, and there's too many idiots drooling over IPS because the internet told them it's the best.
We need OLED or its competitors.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Monitors are by far the most important part of any PC setup is why.
> It doesn't matter if every other piece is the best thing in the world if the display is a mediocre letdown.
> LCD will never be good enough, and there's too many idiots drooling over IPS because the internet told them it's the best.
> We need OLED or its competitors.


This LCD might be good enough. Funny thing is it's IPS, so it depends on IPS glow, and that still leaves response time as a limitation.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1617431/panasonic-panasonic-develops-industrys-first-1-ips-liquid-crystal-panel-with-contrast-ratio-of-over-1-000-000-1

Although, overall I think I agree with you. Even if there is no IPS glow on that, response times on LCD are just too slow for it to ever be ideal.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> This LCD might be good enough. Funny thing is it's IPS, so it depends on IPS glow, and that still leaves response time as a limitation.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1617431/panasonic-panasonic-develops-industrys-first-1-ips-liquid-crystal-panel-with-contrast-ratio-of-over-1-000-000-1
> 
> Although, overall I think I agree with you. Even if there is no IPS glow on that, response times on LCD are just too slow for it to ever be ideal.


Better response times would be really nice, but I want the contrast just as much if not more.
1000:1 or often less with IPS and TN is so terrible looking, things look bad even when nothing is moving.
It would be nice if monitors could ever catch up to TV's, tech is supposed to advance fast, this is an anomaly that's taking forever.

Feels like they're going to drag out LCD as long as they possibly can for max profits, just take it behind the shed and put it down already









Adam commented about this IPS display on his forum and it doesn't leave me hopeful about it.
Quote:


> The monitors are going to be absurdly thick and expensive. It uses a specialised backlight and layering process which is not going to be practical or desireable for modern PCs or TVs. I very much doubt we'll see it adopted beyond the 'professional' field, much like Sony's OLED broadcasting monitors


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Better response times would be really nice, but I want the contrast just as much if not more.
> 1000:1 or often less with IPS and TN is so terrible looking, things look bad even when nothing is moving.
> It would be nice if monitors could ever catch up to TV's, tech is supposed to advance fast, this is an anomaly that's taking forever.
> 
> Feels like they're going to drag out LCD as long as they possibly can for max profits, just take it behind the shed and put it down already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam commented about this IPS display on his forum and it doesn't leave me hopeful about it.


Yeah I don't expect to see that either in consumer products, and OLED would still be better overall anyway. We'll get some pretty good VA HDR 4k monitors in 2018 I'm guessing, that will have more typical response time issues and hopefully nothing like the CFG70's purple issue.


----------



## supermi

Anyone buy it yet???
http://www.samsung.com/us/computing/monitors/curved/34--cf791-wqhd-monitor-lc34f791wqnxza/

It looks to be live for sale.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah I don't expect to see that either in consumer products, and OLED would still be better overall anyway. We'll get some pretty good VA HDR 4k monitors in 2018 I'm guessing, that will have more typical response time issues and hopefully nothing like the CFG70's purple issue.


I'm still alright with 1080p myself, I'd rather have higher framerate, higher resolution makes that more difficult.
This is why the C24FG70 is nearly perfect for me, if I can get a new one with the new firmware that is for some reason impossible to download and apply at home because Samsung makes brilliant design decisions...

Purple-free C24FG70 is pretty much everything I want.
FG2421 and C24FG70 are closer to meeting my needs than anything else, who knows how many years until the next 144hz+ 1080p good contrast monitor smaller than 27" releases.
You don't want 1080p on a huge display, at least I don't, AUO doesn't seem to understand this with high hz VA specifically for some reason.


----------



## Fluffyman

Ships by 12/30 - nothing new here.

A few reviewers on amazon.de got it for free so far (and these lucky bastards get to keep it...) but thats it.


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Also the C27 is now available for purchase from Samsung, only if you're in the US.


http://www.samsung.com/us/computing/monitors/curved/lc27fg70fqnxza-lc27fg70fqnxza/

Has anyone on here ordered one before Nov. 16th? Or received one from Samsung? Cause I've had mine preorder on Samsung.com since 11/16 and got a email yesterday saying "Product on Backorder". Either their stock was really low or a lot of people preordered. Seems really weird it's already on backorder, was the reason I'm asking.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> You don't want 1080p on a huge display, at least I don't, AUO doesn't seem to understand this with high hz VA specifically for some reason.


How come?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> How come?


Because the pixel density gets worse, they're bigger and you'll get more of a screen door effect and blurrier looking image the larger the screen.


----------



## kyuuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> C24FG70 just shipped from Best Buy.
> Should arrive on the 9th and will probably be old and returned the same day.
> 
> Staples hasn't shipped yet but I expect the same.


I get 1 today and 1 tomorrow both from new batch of monitors the shop got, hope one have new fw. I can say more when i have them.


----------



## Astreon

The prices for CF791 wildly wary, from 900 to 1200 euro on Amazon alone. Now that's just sweet


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> The prices for CF791 wildly wary, from 900 to 1200 euro on Amazon alone. Now that's just sweet


Cyberport is now giving 1/26/17 as release date - I hope thats just a pessimistic estimate. I contacted another shop and asked for a date.


----------



## RSC08

Amazon.com says "This item will be released on December 18, 2016".


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

So this is pretty sweet... I have till Jan.31 of 2017 to return my Samsung. Amazon ROCKS!



I'm gonna wait a while more then do the return/swap.

In the mean time I was thinking of testing out http://www.lg.com/us/monitors/lg-34UC79G-B-ultrawide-monitor for $599.


----------



## kyuuki

The monitor i got today was September think i need to wait so all shops have the new ones.


----------



## HalongPort

FFS, I'm done with ******* monitors.
After I have read about the problems concerning pre october models, I bought today two C24FG70 from two different shops in Germany (Media Markt, Cyberport).
The first one is from september, the second one from august...
First deal breaker: On both I can clearly see the purple issue in CS:GO, but it isn't that bad as shown in some videos (Dust II is really bad).
*But* it is ridiculously bad in Battlefield One, like how can somebody not see it.
Just play one of the forrest maps and pay attention to the brown mud ground and the green leaves. Everything turns purple in motion.
The example picture from CoD in this thread also shows the purple issue.
Second deal breaker: flickering FreeSync issue.
It still appears when FreeSync is turned off in the driver and *you have to* disable it in the monitor's setting.
Third deal breaker: I cannot adjust the brightness using response settings fast and faster. It's just too bright and my eyes are burning using this.
Last but not least, the stand is horrendous, because it takes way too much space.

The good things:

amazing gameplay feeling at 144 Hz, even with FreeSync and respone time set to normal - much better than 144 Hz IPS monitors
colors are on par with my IPS screen and red,blue,green are just a little bit more exciting (more pop thanks to QD), but it's a little bit too warm IMHO (white is not quiet white)
the curve is great for gaming and movies, not so much for desktop work besides browsing
Using CRU you can get a perfect working FreeSync range 48-144 Hz with working LFC
I called Samsung Germany Support and they just told me, they are not aware about any issues regarding this model and it some of my setup (GPU,cable, OS etc.) should be responsible for this.









Please, don't think bad about this monitor.
If it would not have the purple and FreeSync issues and the brightness could be altered when strobbing, the monitor would have been a damn nice thing to have.
Good colors and really great response time/feeling, much better than any IPS I had (MG279Q, XF270H).

I will just wait until CES and buy this monitor again in january or february when there are not any old monitor stocks left.


----------



## rvectors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> Cyberport is now giving 1/26/17 as release date - I hope thats just a pessimistic estimate. I contacted another shop and asked for a date.


I think Gibbo on Overclockers said the 34 was going to be in Jan. Originally some sites had an early date in Nov, then it moved to 30 Dec, so it was almost a given that it would be 2017... but 26th is rather annoying.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyuuki*
> 
> The monitor i got today was September think i need to wait so all shops have the new ones.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalongPort*
> 
> After I have read about the problems concerning pre october models, I bought today two C24FG70 from two different shops in Germany (Media Markt, Cyberport).
> The first one is from september, the second one from august...
> First deal breaker: On both I can clearly see the purple issue in CS:GO, but it isn't that bad as shown in some videos (Dust II is really bad).
> *But* it is ridiculously bad in Battlefield One, like how can somebody not see it.
> Just play one of the forrest maps and pay attention to the brown mud ground and the green leaves. Everything turns purple in motion.
> The example picture from CoD in this thread also shows the purple issue.
> 
> I called Samsung Germany Support and they just told me, they are not aware about any issues regarding this model and it some of my setup (GPU,cable, OS etc.) should be responsible for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will just wait until CES and buy this monitor again in january or february when there are not any old monitor stocks left.


Damn...
This sucks.
Hopefully they sell better in your regions, because here Best Buy has sold 1 C24FG70 in 3-4 weeks, to me.
Basically selling 0 units a month if it wasn't for me, and they have 17 left in stock, gonna take years for new units at this rate.

Pretty amazing that samsung support is still being useless uninformed bastards.
I hope they learn from this situation and allow users to update firmware at home so they don't have to buy and return endless C24's, but they probably won't.
Who the hell thought it was a good idea to restrict the ability to apply updates so users cannot do it? Fire that idiot.
We could have had such a simple solution, that we could download and install in seconds to every C24FG70.

Also I agree, it's ridiculously bad in Battlefield One. Anyone who can't see it has no credibility, nothing they have to say matters.
It would be especially hilarious if someone put hundreds of hours into the game and exclaimed with confidence their inability to see properly, while touting their decade long expertise with displays.
That sure would be funny.


----------



## kyuuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalongPort*
> 
> FFS, I'm done with ******* monitors.
> After I have read about the problems concerning pre october models, I bought today two C24FG70 from two different shops in Germany (Media Markt, Cyberport).
> The first one is from september, the second one from august...
> First deal breaker: On both I can clearly see the purple issue in CS:GO, but it isn't that bad as shown in some videos (Dust II is really bad).
> *But* it is ridiculously bad in Battlefield One, like how can somebody not see it.
> Just play one of the forrest maps and pay attention to the brown mud ground and the green leaves. Everything turns purple in motion.
> The example picture from CoD in this thread also shows the purple issue.
> Second deal breaker: flickering FreeSync issue.
> It still appears when FreeSync is turned off in the driver and *you have to* disable it in the monitor's setting.
> Third deal breaker: I cannot adjust the brightness using response settings fast and faster. It's just too bright and my eyes are burning using this.
> Last but not least, the stand is horrendous, because it takes way too much space.
> 
> The good things:
> 
> amazing gameplay feeling at 144 Hz, even with FreeSync and respone time set to normal - much better than 144 Hz IPS monitors
> colors are on par with my IPS screen and red,blue,green are just a little bit more exciting (more pop thanks to QD), but it's a little bit too warm IMHO (white is not quiet white)
> the curve is great for gaming and movies, not so much for desktop work besides browsing
> Using CRU you can get a perfect working FreeSync range 48-144 Hz with working LFC
> I called Samsung Germany Support and they just told me, they are not aware about any issues regarding this model and it some of my setup (GPU,cable, OS etc.) should be responsible for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, don't think bad about this monitor.
> If it would not have the purple and FreeSync issues and the brightness could be altered when strobbing, the monitor would have been a damn nice thing to have.
> Good colors and really great response time/feeling, much better than any IPS I had (MG279Q, XF270H).
> 
> I will just wait until CES and buy this monitor again in january or february when there are not any old monitor stocks left.


Hi have ordered 2 from Media Markt and 1 from amazon and 1 from Alternate.
First from Media Markt was September and the one from Alternate to.
Waiting now for 1 Media Markt(get him 07.12.2016) and 1 from amazon(get him 13.12.2016), when i have them will i say from when there are.
When all are from September then i can just wait a month and replace the amazon monitor.


----------



## kyuuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Damn...
> This sucks.
> Hopefully they sell better in your regions, because here Best Buy has sold 1 C24FG70 in 3-4 weeks, to me.
> Basically selling 0 units a month if it wasn't for me, and they have 17 left in stock, gonna take years for new units at this rate.
> 
> Pretty amazing that samsung support is still being useless uninformed bastards.
> I hope they learn from this situation and allow users to update firmware at home so they don't have to buy and return endless C24's, but they probably won't.
> Who the hell thought it was a good idea to restrict the ability to apply updates so users cannot do it? Fire that idiot.
> We could have had such a simple solution, that we could download and install in seconds to every C24FG70.
> 
> Also I agree, it's ridiculously bad in Battlefield One. Anyone who can't see it has no credibility, nothing they have to say matters.
> It would be especially hilarious if someone put hundreds of hours into the game and exclaimed with confidence their inability to see properly, while touting their decade long expertise with displays.
> That sure would be funny.


Say on the Samsung C24FG70 box is a S/N and there numbers with underscores, all my September monitors i had was like 900071 and 900692.
Can it bee that the first 9 is for September like to know how it is by the October monitors. What do you think.


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvectors*
> 
> I think Gibbo on Overclockers said the 34 was going to be in Jan. Originally some sites had an early date in Nov, then it moved to 30 Dec, so it was almost a given that it would be 2017... but 26th is rather annoying.


You're right. I just got the response from the shop, they are expecting stock in late January. Hopefully you guys in the US will have more luck and maybe get it early January.

The wait is killing me - really hope its not a waste.


----------



## Techbyte

Awaiting my new C24FG70s still.

Off subject, an odd issue I'm having.

So, I have this old Dell 1680x1050 16:10 monitor. It was my first flat panel monitor ever that I got back in High School. I believe it was a $400-$500 upgrade with the Dell config. (I'm 31, when I was in High School Dells were the computers to have)

I used it about a month ago when I was between monitors with no issues! I hooked it up to my RX 480 and it just worked. Now, it will not. It says "Cannot Display This Video Mode". What's racking my brain about it is when I uninstall the AMD drivers, it works. When I install the AMD drivers, it doesn't work. I tried several older versions, including the one I thought I had the last time I was using it. It will not work! What gives?


----------



## Techbyte

Back to the subject, I'm really starting to consider giving the C27FG70 a try. I'm one who normally preaches that 27" is too large for 1080p and is 1440p territory. My desk is wider than the average so I will be able to have it further back. I just really want a good VA gaming monitor and the Samsung Quantum Dot monitors seem to be the best option at this point in time. I can't keep playing the panel Lottery forever. If the two I receive from Amazon are October / November builds and still have the purple issue, I may just give up on them all together and give the 27" a try.


----------



## kyuuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> Back to the subject, I'm really starting to consider giving the C27FG70 a try. I'm one who normally preaches that 27" is too large for 1080p and is 1440p territory. My desk is wider than the average so I will be able to have it further back. I just really want a good VA gaming monitor and the Samsung Quantum Dot monitors seem to be the best option at this point in time. I can't keep playing the panel Lottery forever. If the two I receive from Amazon are October / November builds and still have the purple issue, I may just give up on them all together and give the 27" a try.


Do you know when you will get the new ones from amazon.
Hope you get one from November or late October so we know 100% that the new ones have been fixed.


----------



## blode

bought to M340CLZ from amazon for 665 shipped after CC cashback points because there was something attractive about paying 2/3 for a monitor that hasnt been delayed a full 2 months and would allow for sitting a little further back due to the different curvature radius. ETA is 9th-14th

i kind of don't doubt the CF791 for which i've been refreshing amazon and bestbuy and google for several weeks now will be a better monitor, but i can't just not get myself something for christmas, can i? i think samsung is gonna see a lot of reduced sales by being dramatically last to curved ultrawide gaming market, but maybe not


----------



## Jamayy

Received October monitor from German Amazon. It has the issue. Buy a few more and surely you'll get to late october, early november soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyuuki*
> 
> Say on the Samsung C24FG70 box is a S/N and there numbers with underscores, all my September monitors i had was like 900071 and 900692.
> Can it bee that the first 9 is for September like to know how it is by the October monitors. What do you think.


My October S/N with issue is 04005_XX_. Also, right below the manufacturing date it says "*Version No : FB02*"
I think this confirms that the first number represents the month. Also, right after the 0 at the beginning, it says Q4, probably meaning 4th quarter of the year. So 10'th month in 4th quarter -> october.
If that's correct, November screens should have a serial number that starts with *1Q4*.
_Possibly_ *1*Q4WHTJHA00_XXX_F with X being unimportant numbers.


----------



## ajx

How fast is it?
About pixel response time?
Faster than the fastest IPS gaming monitor rated at 5.5 ms?


----------



## Nightbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Anyone buy it yet???
> http://www.samsung.com/us/computing/monitors/curved/34--cf791-wqhd-monitor-lc34f791wqnxza/
> 
> It looks to be live for sale.


I have it on order, I have concerns about the purple shift but there's just nothing out there with the color, response rate, freesync, curved screen out there so I decided to take a risk. The tech is the same as the smaller 144hz monitor but because the hz is less and pixels are given more time to transition, I'm reasonably hopeful the same primary purple shift issue will be lessened.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyuuki*
> 
> Say on the Samsung C24FG70 box is a S/N and there numbers with underscores, all my September monitors i had was like 900071 and 900692.
> Can it bee that the first 9 is for September like to know how it is by the October monitors. What do you think.


My August one is 8000-- so it seems like it would be correct, but the October ones are weird.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamayy*
> 
> Received October monitor from German Amazon. It has the issue. Buy a few more and surely you'll get to late october, early november soon.
> My October S/N with issue is 04005_XX_. Also, right below the manufacturing date it says "*Version No : FB02*"
> I think this confirms that the first number represents the month. Also, right after the 0 at the beginning, it says Q4, probably meaning 4th quarter of the year. So 10'th month in 4th quarter -> october.
> If that's correct, November screens should have a serial number that starts with *1Q4*.
> _Possibly_ *1*Q4WHTJHA00_XXX_F with X being unimportant numbers.


My Aug C24 = 0Q64HTSH8000--X
My Oct C24 = 0Q64HTSH*A*00---M
"-" being irrelevant numbers that are most likely the unit #
They both say Version No : FB02 under the HDMI logo, don't think it matters.
Now there's one less underlined character and the letter "A" is added.

I still have no idea how to know whether I have one from late October or November unless I open the box, and have to test for all October ones.
Time for returns!

Also one of the differences I noticed from the August to the October monitor is that in the OSD the October one has a pair of headphones by the volume adjustment.
Would be nice if it was possible to check firmware version somehow, though that clearly means they were different.

Part of me hopes Samsung sees this and realizes how stupid they are. Look at all these returns.
It's nearly 2017, why are we making PC electronics that can't be updated? I can update the firmware on so many things, displays included.
Now everyone is returning your stuff, because of your dumb restriction that helps nobody and shouldn't exist. You played yourself.


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> It's nearly 2017, why are we making PC electronics that can't be updated? I can update the firmware on so many things, displays included.
> Now everyone is returning your stuff, because of your dumb restriction that helps nobody and shouldn't exist. You played yourself.


I doubt that they even notice any kind of increase with returns. We are a very small group here, 99,xx% of PC users barely have a clue when it comes to monitors, I doubt that many people outside of forums like these notice it at all. Our returns won't hurt Samsung at all.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> I doubt that they even notice any kind of increase with returns. We are a very small group here, 99,xx% of PC users barely have a clue when it comes to monitors, I doubt that many people outside of forums like these notice it at all. Our returns won't hurt Samsung at all.


This thread has 74,000 views, and issues have been most of the discussion for over a month.
They're stupid if they don't care to some degree... so yea they probably don't care because they are stupid.

The C24FG70 isn't selling super fast either, it's not the most popular monitor.
Most people buying monitors are busy with IPS & TN and don't even know what VA is, only the people a little bit more invested know anything about VA, those types of people come to places like this forum.

Probably maybe still the minority, but I bet you this thread and elsewhere the C24FG70 is being spoken about is effecting the percentage of sales more than your every day 144hz+ TN or IPS Asus people blindly buy.

Still probably not enough of an impact for Samsung to care though.
All of the 74,000 people or however views work who have read this thread in the past month should know not to buy a C24FG70 right now and to wait for the newer ones or prepare to exchange it though, seems like a decent number.

Anyways, my 3rd C24FG70 should be here tomorrow.


----------



## quovadis123

Guys,
Has the 34" been delayed?
I read on newegg that it will not be released before January?
Anyone received the 34" yet?

We are going to have to compare it to the Microboard 34" to see which is better...


----------



## Nightbird

Amazon still lists the 34inch as Dec 18, still hope.

https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Electronics-LC34F791WQNXZA-Screen-Monitor/dp/B01M1D7JVO


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> Guys,
> Has the 34" been delayed?
> I read on newegg that it will not be released before January?
> Anyone received the 34" yet?
> 
> We are going to have to compare it to the Microboard 34" to see which is better...


Very late January release confirmed for Germany, hope you guys have more luck.


----------



## Hunched

How convenient that the guys hyping up the product (that they're selling) with videos and threads all haven't noticed the purple issue or broken FreeSync.
The shilling is strong









We still don't know if the new firmware did anything to fix FreeSync implementation either.


----------



## PaulDenton

Now with the Samsung C24FG70 being a defective model, what do you guys think are alternatives for gamers who value contrast ratio? I was thinking about the Acer Predator Z271, which is 27", VA panel and 1080p (unfortunately). Anyone tried that one? I've heard it uses the same panel as the 27" Samsung, so the purple menace is a risk there.

I haven't seen anything in reviews so far about purple smearing on the Acer Z271, however reviewers didn't mention it for the C24FG70 either and of course they want to continue getting review units for free so they don't want to anger the likes of Samsung and Acer by pointing out deal breaking faults.


----------



## kyuuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> Back to the subject, I'm really starting to consider giving the C27FG70 a try. I'm one who normally preaches that 27" is too large for 1080p and is 1440p territory. My desk is wider than the average so I will be able to have it further back. I just really want a good VA gaming monitor and the Samsung Quantum Dot monitors seem to be the best option at this point in time. I can't keep playing the panel Lottery forever. If the two I receive from Amazon are October / November builds and still have the purple issue, I may just give up on them all together and give the 27" a try.


Do you know when you will get the new ones from amazon.
Hope you get one from November or late October so we know 100% that the new ones have been fixed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> This thread has 74,000 views, and issues have been most of the discussion for over a month.
> They're stupid if they don't care to some degree... so yea they probably don't care because they are stupid.
> 
> The C24FG70 isn't selling super fast either, it's not the most popular monitor.
> Most people buying monitors are busy with IPS & TN and don't even know what VA is, only the people a little bit more invested know anything about VA, those types of people come to places like this forum.
> 
> Probably maybe still the minority, but I bet you this thread and elsewhere the C24FG70 is being spoken about is effecting the percentage of sales more than your every day 144hz+ TN or IPS Asus people blindly buy.
> 
> Still probably not enough of an impact for Samsung to care though.
> All of the 74,000 people or however views work who have read this thread in the past month should know not to buy a C24FG70 right now and to wait for the newer ones or prepare to exchange it though, seems like a decent number.
> 
> Anyways, my 3rd C24FG70 should be here tomorrow.


I get one on 13.12.2016 from amazon Germany.
Don't know why but amazon have 2 listed one with stock and one that never had stock and gets now stock for the first time on 11.12.2016.
Hope that the monitor i get then is fixed but think i get October because a user here got a October from amazon Germany.

Do you think your 3rd will be October.


----------



## kyuuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulDenton*
> 
> Now with the Samsung C24FG70 being a defective model, what do you guys think are alternatives for gamers who value contrast ratio? I was thinking about the Acer Predator Z271, which is 27", VA panel and 1080p (unfortunately). Anyone tried that one? I've heard it uses the same panel as the 27" Samsung, so the purple menace is a risk there.
> 
> I haven't seen anything in reviews so far about purple smearing on the Acer Z271, however the same thing is true for the C24FG70 and of course reviewers want to continue getting review units for free so of course they don't want to anger the companies.


Have tested it the response time is not as good like the c24fg70 and you see VA trailing over 60hz and you see a small glow at the edge but the bad think is when you have g-sync on you can see flickering on the screen. Monitor have to many bugs for me.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulDenton*
> 
> Now with the Samsung C24FG70 being a defective model, what do you guys think are alternatives for gamers who value contrast ratio? I was thinking about the Acer Predator Z271, which is 27", VA panel and 1080p (unfortunately). Anyone tried that one? I've heard it uses the same panel as the 27" Samsung, so the purple menace is a risk there.
> 
> I haven't seen anything in reviews so far about purple smearing on the Acer Z271, however reviewers didn't mention it for the C24FG70 either and of course they want to continue getting review units for free so they don't want to anger the likes of Samsung and Acer by pointing out deal breaking faults.


The firmware is defective, not the panel, it seems, hopefully.
The Z271 uses the same panel as the Y27 which someone on Amazon complained about purple motion issues with, so probably no luck with that.
Just get the C27FG70 maybe if that's what you're aiming for, Samsung makes the panels after all. Acer and Lenovo have even less of a clue as to how to do things properly when it comes to fine tuning.

Just try out monitors yourself and return them if they're terrible.
Don't trust any reviewer to point out any issues, they're almost all shills or incompetent, one or the other maybe both but definitely one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyuuki*
> 
> I get one on 13.12.2016 from amazon Germany.
> Don't know why but amazon have 2 listed one with stock and one that never had stock and gets now stock for the first time on 11.12.2016.
> Hope that the monitor i get then is fixed but think i get October because a user here got a October from amazon Germany.
> 
> Do you think your 3rd will be October.


I wouldn't be surprised if my 3rd is from August or September, I doubt it will be a newer one, it's from Best Buy Canada which is actively displaying their stock and how they're selling 0 C24FG70's.
Staples surprised me with October, and if I'm continuing returning/exchanging I'm doing it with Staples (as it's the only choice I have besides Best Buy as a Canadian), that is unless Best Buy surprises tomorrow and sends me one from October in which case I may continue pursuing this with them.
They're the only 2 Canadian retailers that stock them, and it doesn't seem like anyone else is planning to start selling them here soon unfortunately.


----------



## Teneb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> My Aug C24 = 0Q64HTSH8000--X
> My Oct C24 = 0Q64HTSH*A*00---M
> "-" being irrelevant numbers that are most likely the unit #
> They both say Version No : FB02 under the HDMI logo, don't think it matters.
> Now there's one less underlined character and the letter "A" is added.
> 
> I still have no idea how to know whether I have one from late October or November unless I open the box, and have to test for all October ones.
> Time for returns!
> 
> Also one of the differences I noticed from the August to the October monitor is that in the OSD the October one has a pair of headphones by the volume adjustment.
> Would be nice if it was possible to check firmware version somehow, though that clearly means they were different.
> 
> Part of me hopes Samsung sees this and realizes how stupid they are. Look at all these returns.
> It's nearly 2017, why are we making PC electronics that can't be updated? I can update the firmware on so many things, displays included.
> Now everyone is returning your stuff, because of your dumb restriction that helps nobody and shouldn't exist. You played yourself.


My guess would be they use hexadecimals for the month's number.
A = 10 = October / B = 11 = November / C = 12 = December.

They maybe underline the numbers only to not mix them up with letters? 0 and O for example.


----------



## poiuu

yeah total shill, if you google 'pink C24FG70' like the shill said to you get nothing at all...unless you google 'purple C24FG70' and BEHOLD!....OC even responded, honestly....yet apparently all you need to do to review something is to look at the specs...you don't even need to have used the thing now days...pathetic click bait...


----------



## mafiosii

Just got a mail from Samsung germany telling me they located the issue and instructed me to send my monitor to a service partner


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poiuu*
> 
> yeah total shill, if you google 'pink C24FG70' like the shill said to you get nothing at all...unless you google 'purple C24FG70' and BEHOLD!....OC even responded, honestly....yet apparently all you need to do to review something is to look at the specs...you don't even need to have used the thing now days...pathetic click bait...


To be clear, I wasn't calling the guy mentioning the motion issue a shill, not sure if that's what you meant to say either.
I was only calling OCUK shills.
Anyone hyping and trying to sell me the C24FG70 while saying it has 0 issues is simply a scumbag liar.
Lying to people to get their money, it's pretty messed up.

Every single unit they sell better not have purple motion or broken flickering FreeSync or any other issues, they've said theirs are all perfect after all.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafiosii*
> 
> Just got a mail from Samsung telling me they located the issue and instructed me to send my monitor to a service partner


What country are you in?
I still wish I could just apply it at home like BenQ monitors and tons of other displays are capable of :/


----------



## mafiosii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> What country are you in?
> I still wish I could just apply it at home like BenQ monitors and tons of other displays are capable of :/


Germany but I'm not sure if I will do it. I can only give back the monitor until next Friday and I'm afraid it will take longer and then I can't give it back in case its still not fixed or a new problem occurs. BTW do you guys also have to turn the monitor on manual after your PC was off for some time? My monitor doesn't seem to turn on automatically


----------



## aliquis

You have to disable the off-timer in the OSD under system.


----------



## mafiosii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> You have to disable the off-timer in the OSD under system.


is it enabled in standard settings? I run standard settings and believe its already turned off. But I'm not home now, so I can't make sure right now. I'm not speaking of the monitor turning off after some time. I mean if I turn off my PC in the evening and turn it back on next day, I have to turn the monitor on manually, it doesnt start with my PC automatically


----------



## aliquis

I think its enabled on default and you have to manually disable it.


----------



## kyuuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafiosii*
> 
> Germany but I'm not sure if I will do it. I can only give back the monitor until next Friday and I'm afraid it will take longer and then I can't give it back in case its still not fixed or a new problem occurs. BTW do you guys also have to turn the monitor on manual after your PC was off for some time? My monitor doesn't seem to turn on automatically


How did you get in contact with Samsung Germany and did they say that the purple will be fixed.
I'am from Germany to and really like to get it fixed.


----------



## rvectors

Have any of you guys/girls that own the Samsung or the Microboard, done any calibration to get 100% sRGB. 125% is maybe good for games and movies but I wonder if you can set a profile just for work.


----------



## poiuu

the cost of the fixed C24FG70 may not be worth it http://i.imgur.com/VvIuq9D.png, according to that guy who says he get dithering but no purple artifact, it sounds more like normal ghosting but with ama/overdrive turned off to "fix" the purple issue...lazy...hope he just came from a 1ms strobey TN...my 9 year old 226bw likely has less ghosting than this though...choose your poison

custom resolution editor has an extensino block to block adobe RGB/color formats and such...so google that maybe, or just buy a HDMI 1.0 cable and try that https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI#Version_2.0


----------



## DaWaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyuuki*
> 
> Have tested it the response time is not as good like the c24fg70 and you see VA trailing over 60hz and you see a small glow at the edge but the bad think is when you have g-sync on you can see flickering on the screen. Monitor have to many bugs for me.


I guess you are meaning the Predator Z271 here?

I am about to order a monitor next week, I do not want a TN and I want something >100Hz and FreeSync. Resolution not that important for me, 1080p should be enough. Not having panel lottery would also be a plus.
So at the moment it seems like C24FG70 or Acer XZ271. According to the tftcentral review of the Predator Z271 I think the response times are OK for me, especially compared to some of the AUO VA offerings which have terrible response times when coming from black, not >100Hz worthy at all in my opinion. I would love to know if the Acer XZ271 has good working FreeSync and no purple artifact.
The C24FG70 has better cards, but it is 60 euros more expensive compared to the bigger Acer. Also: if I get broken FreeSync and purple artifact I will be sad and I have to return it anyway. So I am leaning towards the XZ271 for the moment.


----------



## kyuuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaWaN*
> 
> I guess you are meaning the Predator Z271 here?
> 
> I am about to order a monitor next week, I do not want a TN and I want something >100Hz and FreeSync. Resolution not that important for me, 1080p should be enough. Not having panel lottery would also be a plus.
> So at the moment it seems like C24FG70 or Acer XZ271. According to the tftcentral review of the Predator Z271 I think the response times are OK for me, especially compared to some of the AUO VA offerings which have terrible response times when coming from black, not >100Hz worthy at all in my opinion. I would love to know if the Acer XZ271 has good working FreeSync and no purple artifact.
> The C24FG70 has better cards, but it is 60 euros more expensive compared to the bigger Acer. Also: if I get broken FreeSync and purple artifact I will be sad and I have to return it anyway. So I am leaning towards the XZ271 for the moment.


I had the g-sync version but no purple have test it in cs:go and battlefield 1 but over 60hz black trailing like many VA Panels have. But i hated the flickering when g-sync was on was like a light that goes on and off. Don't know how this is by Freesync.


----------



## Astreon

I would avoid anything made by Acer - by default.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyuuki*
> 
> I had the g-sync version but no purple have test it in cs:go and battlefield 1 but over 60hz black trailing like many VA Panels have. But i hated the flickering when g-sync was on was like a light that goes on and off. Don't know how this is by Freesync.


G-SYNC doesn't cause flicker.


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> I would avoid anything made by Acer - by default.


That's really silly as opinion
In fact there is any recommended brands, nor any brand to avoid at all cost
Do you have reliable source to confirm that we may avoid Acer?
We need OBJECTIVE opinions not SUBJECTIVE and definitive statements/declarations like you ve made


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> That's really silly as opinion
> In fact there is any recommended brands, nor any brand to avoid at all cost
> Do you have reliable source to confirm that we may avoid Acer?
> We need OBJECTIVE opinions not SUBJECTIVE and definitive statements/declarations like you ve made


Opinions are never silly. Opinions are subjective by definition, too.

in my OPINION acer sucks and I'm 100% entitled to that OPINION.

I'm not a statistician that can test 10 000 acers and compare them to 10 000 LGs to OBJECTIVELY compare what's better.
Hint: nobody can.

My 5 returned Acer monitors and about 20 tested is enough of a reliable source to me to fuel my OPINION.
If you're looking for facts, you're in the wrong place.


----------



## aliquis

So i was playing some witcher 3 (all ultra settings) and i encountered a castle that ... flickers when i turn the vision.

I think this is the first time i have encountered noticable pixel inversion artefacts in a game with the c24fg70. I think the monitor can't handle the pattern on the bricks the castle is built of, when i move the camera, the whole stone exteriour starts to flicker ever so slightly, its kind of funny.


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Opinions are never silly.
> 
> in my OPINION acer sucks and I'm 100% entitled to that OPINION.
> 
> I'm not a statistician that can test 10 000 acers and compare them to 10 000 LGs to OBJECTIVELY compare what's better.
> Hint: nobody can.
> 
> My 5 returned Acer monitors and about 20 tested is enough of a reliable source to me to fuel my OPINION.
> If you're looking for facts, you're in the wrong place.


Your opinion doesnt represent anything
Dont state Acer is not recommended because of your own experience
Thats how Internet brings on bias and alot BS about products/brands
In fact you may avoid a model, not avoid at all cost anything coming from a brand


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajx*
> 
> Your opinion doesnt represent anything
> Dont state Acer is not recommended because of your own experience
> Thats how Internet brings on bias and alot BS about products/brands


Like I said before: opinions are subjective by default. "objective opinion" is like a "thin fatso", "dry water" or "honest politician". It makes no sense.

My opinion represents my experiences and as such should be valuable to you.

If you want me to present you a graph that concludes you have a 9.81% chance to get a defective Acer compared to 6.54% score of an average monitor - forget it. A user cannot give you that data. Nobody can.


----------



## kyuuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> G-SYNC doesn't cause flicker.


By the Acer Z271 when i used g-sync was the screen flickering the same on the Lenovo Y27G really bad to be seen on cs:go loading screen.
And G-Sync was just working with 144hz and not on hdmi.
Was really buggy.


----------



## trnqt

Just got home the C27FG70FQU.

Initial testing shows no purple smear or freesync flicker.

If you want me to test something write your question here quoting this post.


----------



## kyuuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trnqt*
> 
> Just got home the C27FG70FQU.
> 
> Initial testing shows no purple smear or freesync flicker.
> 
> If you want me to test something write your question here quoting this post.


Did you test with the image or cs:go and can you say the manufacture date and Version No.
Can you set brightness with fast or faster mode.
Where did you buy the 27 zoll?

When the 27 have no purple and the 24 zoll get no fix then i get me a 27 zoll.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trnqt*
> 
> Just got home the C27FG70FQU.
> 
> Initial testing shows no purple smear or freesync flicker.
> 
> If you want me to test something write your question here quoting this post.


Do you have Skyrim? All you have to do is walk down a road in that. Stare at it, then slightly move side to side. It may not appear purple at first, but it will get brighter, almost flicker in movement. If the issue effects the 27" model of course.

Let us know what you think as far as response time and motion blur. If my 24" models prove to be bad again, I'm going to order a 27" and be done with this whole mess of ****.


----------



## MorbidMartin78




----------



## Kris194

Finally reviewer with some knowledge.


----------



## trnqt

This post is covering the C27FG70FQU.

I dont have counter strike or skyrim unfortunatly. I have however watched the videos showing purple haze and found similar colors in Arma. I cant replicate the defect there atleast.

I have observed quite a bit of heat where the OSD is at but doesnt seem to affect the screen.

I cant seem to find a setting for fast / faster brighness. But there is a setting for Fast / Fastest response time. Cant be used with freesync.

There is a low input lag mode that cant be used with freesync.

You can change Freesync modes (standard / ultimate), think they affect the freesync range, havent located the numbers yet.

s/n: 0QC5HTSHA00292A

Ver.: FB02

Manufacture date: October 2016.


----------



## asder00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trnqt*
> 
> I dont have counter strike or skyrim unfortunatly. I have however watched the videos showing purple haze and found similar colors in Arma. I cant replicate the defect there atleast.
> 
> I have observed quite a bit of heat where the OSD is at but doesnt seem to affect the screen.
> 
> s/n: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Ver.: FB02
> 
> Manufacture date: October 2016.


Try moving *this image around*, the purple should appear in the center where the text is, like in this video:


----------



## kyuuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trnqt*
> 
> I dont have counter strike or skyrim unfortunatly. I have however watched the videos showing purple haze and found similar colors in Arma. I cant replicate the defect there atleast.
> 
> I have observed quite a bit of heat where the OSD is at but doesnt seem to affect the screen.
> 
> I cant seem to find a setting for fast / faster brighness. But there is a setting for Fast / Fastest response time. Cant be used with freesync.
> 
> There is a low input lag mode that cant be used with freesync.
> 
> s/n: 0QC5HTSHA00292A
> 
> Ver.: FB02
> 
> Manufacture date: October 2016.


Thx hope you see no purple on the image, here second image link use when other link not works.


----------



## asder00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorbidMartin78*


Oh look at freesync two new settings that i do not have, Standard Engine and Ultimate Engine
So looks like there is a new firmware


----------



## PaulDenton

So the 24" is a total turd and paper weight, but the 27" has no purple artifacting? Great news in that case!

The 27" is available now in my country, at a price only about 70$ more expensive than the 24" version. At least in my book it's a pretty good price, but that would depend on whether the crappy purple thing is present or not.

I agree with your sentiments about acer btw. Really crappy stuff, I tried the XB271HU and Acer must have really used up all the funding for the monitor on corrupt reviewers, because despite great reviews the monitor was one of the worst I have ever tried - 75% of the screen was glowing like a christmas tree.


----------



## kyuuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asder00*
> 
> Oh look at freesync two new settings that i do not have, Standard Engine and Ultimate Engine
> So looks like there is a new firmware


From when is your manufacture date and Version No.


----------



## asder00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyuuki*
> 
> From when is your manufacture date and Version No.


These are screenshot from the review video posted above, i do not have such settings, i'm stuck with freesync on or off.
I have September FB02


----------



## kyuuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asder00*
> 
> These are screenshot from the review video posted above, i do not have such settings, i'm stuck with freesync on or off.
> I have September FB02


So good news for a new firmware now just hope that there is no purple.


----------



## Jamayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asder00*
> 
> Oh look at freesync two new settings that i do not have, Standard Engine and Ultimate Engine
> So looks like there is a new firmware


I have a screen from october and *I have these settings* too. I also *still* have the purple issue.
I was also unable to figure out the difference between normal and "ultimate" freesync. The descriptions were useless in explaining.
The only difference I noticed was that at one of the freesync settings my secondary 60Hz screen got really laggy (felt like 20fps) and the task bar on the CFG70 enlarged to 3 times the size. Task bar might be because I use Ultramon to manage multiple screens, but it happens every time.
Serial number and version of it are here:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamayy*
> 
> Received October monitor from German Amazon. It has the issue. Buy a few more and surely you'll get to late october, early november soon.
> My October S/N with issue is 04005_XX_. Also, right below the manufacturing date it says "*Version No : FB02*"
> I think this confirms that the first number represents the month. Also, right after the 0 at the beginning, it says Q4, probably meaning 4th quarter of the year. So 10'th month in 4th quarter -> october.
> If that's correct, November screens should have a serial number that starts with *1Q4*.
> _Possibly_ *1*Q4WHTJHA00_XXX_F with X being unimportant numbers.


----------



## asder00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamayy*
> 
> I have a screen from october and *I have these settings* too. I also *still* have the purple issue.
> I was also unable to figure out the difference between normal and "ultimate" freesync. The descriptions were useless in explaining.
> The only difference I noticed was that at one of the freesync settings my secondary 60Hz screen got really laggy (felt like 20fps) and the task bar on the CFG70 enlarged to 3 times the size. Task bar might be because I use Ultramon to manage multiple screens, but it happens every time.
> Serial number and version of it are here:


Interesting, do you have the flickering blue line in the right side with freesync in desktop? Like in this video: 



 it may also appear in some games with a static background, like in the menus
Also this little line in the bottom: 



I have both.


----------



## aliquis

I can only repeat what the competent samsung engineers told me:

this issue is caused by your pc power supply, you need to buy a 950W power supply to fix this issue. (no sarcasm, the german samsung support told me that their engineers said these issues are caused because i have only a 600W power supply. but i need to buy a 950W one to supply enough power to my graphics card)

At least i had a good laugh


----------



## ajx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> I can only repeat what the competent samsung engineers told me:
> 
> this issue is caused by your pc power supply, you need to buy a 950W power supply to fix this issue. (no sarcasm, the german samsung support told me that their engineers said these issues are caused because i have only a 600W power supply. but i need to buy a 950W one to supply enough power to my graphics card)
> 
> At least i had a good laugh


And NASA computer in order to get rid of it, a quadruple SLI of Titan, 256 gb of ram may be not sufficient


----------



## PaulDenton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> I can only repeat what the competent samsung engineers told me:
> 
> this issue is caused by your pc power supply, you need to buy a 950W power supply to fix this issue. (no sarcasm, the german samsung support told me that their engineers said these issues are caused because i have only a 600W power supply. but i need to buy a 950W one to supply enough power to my graphics card)
> 
> At least i had a good laugh


What a complete bunch of jokers. What a complete joke of a company. Doesn't really suprise me though, I had a Samsung monitor in 2011 with severe backligt bleed, and they told me to reinstall the drivers of the graphics card because old drivers could cause backlight bleed


----------



## iRUSH

About to order the 24" model. Anything I should be aware of?


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trnqt*
> 
> This post is covering the C27FG70FQU.
> 
> I dont have counter strike or skyrim unfortunatly. I have however watched the videos showing purple haze and found similar colors in Arma. I cant replicate the defect there atleast.
> 
> I have observed quite a bit of heat where the OSD is at but doesnt seem to affect the screen.
> 
> I cant seem to find a setting for fast / faster brighness. But there is a setting for Fast / Fastest response time. Cant be used with freesync.
> 
> There is a low input lag mode that cant be used with freesync.
> 
> You can change Freesync modes (standard / ultimate), think they affect the freesync range, havent located the numbers yet.
> 
> s/n: 0QC5HTSHA00292A
> 
> Ver.: FB02
> 
> Manufacture date: October 2016.


Hi,
can you enable fastest mode at 60hz refresh rate to force blur reduction (backlight strobing) and tell me if it looks like it is DOUBLE strobing or single strobing?

If you need help determining that, use this test at 60hz (set to fastest):

http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=alien-invasion.png&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=-1

If you aren't sure if its single or double strobing, compare how it looks at 100hz or 144hz, then go back to 60hz.
(make sure the monitor is set for 60hz in the OSD (if it can be set, apparently this is some sort of "bug?") when the desktop is set to 60hz.


----------



## PaulDenton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> About to order the 24" model. Anything I should be aware of?


Hope you like the color purple


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulDenton*
> 
> Hope you like the color purple


Ok thanks lol

I pulled the trigger on the 24" from Amazon. I'm a Prime member and if the pic is garbage, off it goes. I'll report back as I should have it Saturday the 10th.


----------



## poiuu

are you sure anti-blur is even enabled

would not be surprised if they turned off anti-blur completely...fixes the color shifting at cost of clarity...now it might just be a okay VA with decent colors...nothing special...

VA has more ghost trail
http://www.testufo.com for testing


----------



## Jamayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asder00*
> 
> Interesting, do you have the flickering blue line in the right side with freesync in desktop? Like in this video:
> 
> 
> 
> it may also appear in some games with a static background, like in the menus
> Also this little line in the bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> I have both.


Oh god, prepare for the worst news in the past few days. I have previously only checked for the purple issue and then put it right back in the box. But just now I gave it a thorough test and found even worse.

First of all, this is an *october* screen.
It *does* still have the purple issue.
However, I have checked for the blue freesync line now, and I was completely unable to reproduce it. *Blue line appears to be gone*. In game, in desktop, on white and on black, tried everything. I have also installed the new AMD 16.12.1 driver update today, which is a huge update, so either this could be the case, or the new model. Someone who can produce the blue line, please try installing the new AMD drivers and see if that fixes it.

Speaking Freesync, my october model has *two* Freesync modes. "Standard Engine" and "Ultimate Engine". I don't know what the difference is, I noticed nothing.
Here are the descriptions:


Next I checked for the flickering at the bottom left corner. Yes, it does occur when on the desktop and I don't even have to touch anything. It just glitches every few seconds, here is a video:




And a screenshot:


So it seems that they did not fix this issue.

However, while I was looking at the bottom left corner of the screen, I noticed something _weird_. As if it was dithered. It looked bad, it was very uncomfortable to look at, sometimes I could swear I saw horizontal lines going over the entire area. So I tried to capture it with my phone. It was hard, but I managed to get some picture proof.
In the following I am displaying a solid, grey color. It is one single color I filled in with paint bucket. But you can clearly see that there are *horizontal lines*. In fact, every line *alternates* between darker and brighter line, creating something that looks like a grid.
View this picture in full resolution:


Here's a blurry picture where you can see the lines very well in. Closer to real life:


Here's a very sharp and high-res shot. It is harder to see the rows here because of the zoom, however you can count that it is every second line, it is alternating:



Now, this is at the *bottom* of the screen. I have noticed that it is less noticable or not noticable at the *top* of the screen:


When I was just about to put the monitor back in the box, I noticed something that tops all other flaws though. Even the purple issue.
I present to you, *Green Issue*.
As I moved Windows Explorer, I noticed the black font on white background leaving a green trail. As I tried to reproduce it, it got *really obvious*.
It looks *worse in real life* than it does in the following pictures and video, for whatever reason (probably because of the short exposure).
  

I noticed that the issue seems to appear when pixels change from black to white or white to black, so I made a grid out of vertical lines in paint and moved that around. This was the result:
 

Here is a video, but keep in mind it looks even worse in real life:




This appears with both freesync modes and response time modes.
If you disable freesync, the monitor is no longer at max brightness and it becomes less obvious, but it's still much more noticable than the purple issue.

As I launched Overwatch, I have noticed a further issue. Random bright/green pixels/fragments keep appearing around the pink and red crosshair. Even if nothing moves at all. If you do move the camera, they appear faster and in bigger numbers than when standing perfectly still though. Video:




And at last, it also has a stuck pixel in the middle of the screen. What the ****, Samsung?


Here are the information about my exact model again:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamayy*
> 
> Received October monitor from German Amazon. It has the issue. Buy a few more and surely you'll get to late october, early november soon.
> My October S/N with issue is 04005_XX_. Also, right below the manufacturing date it says "*Version No : FB02*"
> I think this confirms that the first number represents the month. Also, right after the 0 at the beginning, it says Q4, probably meaning 4th quarter of the year. So 10'th month in 4th quarter -> october.
> If that's correct, November screens should have a serial number that starts with *1Q4*.
> _Possibly_ *1*Q4WHTJHA00_XXX_F with X being unimportant numbers.


Please don't ask me to test a lot of obscure scenarios, I could do it but I also want to send this thing back and have to keep unboxing and re-assembling it every time to test something.

Summary:
+Blue freesync line is gone
+2 different freesync modes, no idea what the difference is
-purple issue is still there
-desktop corner glitching is still there
-NEW alternating grid line, especially in bottom left corner, sneaky eyesore
-NEW Green issue
-Confirmed: Artifacts around cursor in Overwatch


----------



## Kris194

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> The C24FG70 isn't selling super fast either, it's not the most popular monitor.


I guess that's because those who wanted to buy 1080p monitor did it few years ago. People won't replace 1080p monitor for 1080 just for better colors.


----------



## khyryk

Jamayy, thanks for your observations.

Does your monitor happen to have a yellow tint (or even just a dirty-looking screen) out of the box? If so, what's the uniformity of it -- does it affect one side more than the other?

Thanks.


----------



## Jamayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khyryk*
> 
> Jamayy, thanks for your observations.
> 
> Does your monitor happen to have a yellow tint (or even just a dirty-looking screen) out of the box? If so, what's the uniformity of it -- does it affect one side more than the other?
> 
> Thanks.


It appears slightly more yellowish (warmer) than other monitors, but that seems to be normal. It looks pretty uniform though. If you compare to my videos, note that my phone is picking up the monitor differently than the human eye, especially considering backlight bleed. The screen only looks dirty in the videos I took. In real life it looks clean, except for the alternating grid issue I discovered, which makes you think something is wrong with your eyes or the screen is dirty when looking at it.


----------



## iRUSH

Dear Lord it seems almost a guarantee that this monitor will be trash if ordered now lol. Maybe in a few months after some sorting out. I'll hold my breath for further judgement once it arrives, but right now I'm not too excited.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamayy*
> 
> Summary:
> +Blue freesync line is gone
> +2 different freesync modes, no idea what the difference is
> -purple issue is still there
> -desktop corner glitching is still there
> -NEW alternating grid line, especially in bottom left corner, sneaky eyesore
> -NEW Green issue
> -Confirmed: Artifacts around cursor in Overwatch


The green issue isn't new, unless it's a different green issue.
If Black Equalizer is lowered on the C24FG70 the Purple Motion becomes green, like in the Infinite Warfare image.
There are also some places it can be spotted even with the normal Equalizer setting of 13, it's just usually nowhere near as bad or noticeable as the Purple motion.
The flickering red crosshair in Overwatch, someone else pointed out their Red text in Overwatch was screwed up, it was also pointed out by another person that on Hardforum the red flickers in areas of the screen even when nothing is moving.


----------



## khyryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> The green issue isn't new, unless it's a different green issue.
> If Black Equalizer is lowered on the C24FG70 the Purple Motion becomes green, like in the Infinite Warfare image.
> There are also some places it can be spotted even with the normal Equalizer setting of 13, it's just usually nowhere near as bad or noticeable as the Purple motion.
> The flickering red crosshair in Overwatch, someone else pointed out their Red text in Overwatch was screwed up, it was also pointed out by another person that on Hardforum the red flickers in areas of the screen even when nothing is moving.


Yeah, gotta post this again for the purple/green shift:

https://rog.asus.com/articles/gaming-monitors/rog-swift-pg258q/

Scroll up and down at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asder00*
> 
> Try moving *this image around*, the purple should appear in the center where the text is, like in this video:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyuuki*
> 
> Thx hope you see no purple on the image, here second image link use when other link not works.


Yes, @trnqt could you please test this, all you have to do is move the image around your screen and look at the text where it primarily happens, takes a few seconds and is really important.
Asder00 linked the video that shows how it looks on all old C24FG70's


----------



## Jamayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> The green issue isn't new, unless it's a different green issue.
> If Black Equalizer is lowered on the C24FG70 the Purple Motion becomes green, like in the Infinite Warfare image.
> There are also some places it can be spotted even with the normal Equalizer setting of 13, it's just usually nowhere near as bad or noticeable as the Purple motion.
> The flickering red crosshair in Overwatch, someone else pointed out their Red text in Overwatch was screwed up, it was also pointed out by another person that on Hardforum the red flickers in areas of the screen even when nothing is moving.


My black equalizer was at 16 first. After a while I pressed the reset button and it was still there. By lower you probably mean less than 13, however mine was higher and at 13, it looked terrible.
I also have a model from September and it does not have the green issue at all, only the purple issue.
About the red crosshair, yes I am aware of the other person having a similar issue, that's why I wrote confirmed not new.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khyryk*
> 
> Yeah, gotta post this again for the purple/green shift:
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/articles/gaming-monitors/rog-swift-pg258q/
> 
> Scroll up and down at the bottom of the page.


In this I have to disagree though. The problem with the linked page is that it's some kind of subpixel pattern, if other were right. This creates some issues on almost all monitors.
In my case the green appears at solid black on white, no matter the size. My lines are actually 4 pixels wide, but I can even make a solid black square and move that around, it will leave a green trail as well.


----------



## aliquis

Yes, i think the artefacts on the asus page are probably pixel inversion artefacts (some form of flickering), the purple (and green) color shift are caused by something different (probably some form of normal/inverse crosstalk my guess)

And thumbs up Jamayy, that was a really detailled informative post, thanks for your effort.


----------



## Hunched

I feel like pointing out again that Overclockers UK staff has recently been telling everyone in videos and threads on their forums that the CFG70's are 100% perfect and have 0 issues of any kind and that you should buy them from them.








Dumb greedy evil bastards.
Wonder how much Samsung is paying them?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamayy*
> 
> In this I have to disagree though. The problem with the linked page is that it's some kind of subpixel pattern, if other were right. This creates some issues on almost all monitors.
> In my case the green appears at solid black on white, no matter the size. My lines are actually 4 pixels wide, but I can even make a solid black square and move that around, it will leave a green trail as well.


Yes that was a mistake and apparently happens on all sorts of displays.
Green is the other type of motion blur issue this monitor has but it's typically nowhere near that bad, new firmware problem?

I feel so disappointed right now, I just want a good monitor that doesn't have things that are distracting in your face bad.
I'd like to be able to enjoy games when I move around in them, that would be so cool...
Except I get taken out of the experience and am slapped in the face with a purple reminder very often when I move.


----------



## Hunched

I might just return everything and be done with Samsung.
I have no idea what else to buy, but this is amazingly bad.
So many problems it's like they're trying to break world records.

I was hopeful for new firmware but it's looking like they're creating new problems along the way to fixing old ones...


----------



## aliquis

I start to wonder if this is really just a specific problem with this panel, will the cf791 suffer from similar issues?

At least on my model, if i run it at 60hz, the purple trails become a lot less severe Maybe some transitions on VA panels are just too slow to be used without some form of severe normal/inverse crosstalk on higher refresh rates?


----------



## iRUSH

I've contacted a few YouTubers that have the 24" panel and they have zero issues. These are small time content creators with no reason to lie. The last one has a panel manufactur date of Sept.

I'm not saying anything other than, there's hope.


----------



## Fluffyman

Everyone calls himself content creator these days, I wouldn't trust their opinions. Seems like there are still certain limits to VA and I see no reason why these limits should not apply to them.

What worries me more is the guy who said that the C24s with the new firmware and no purple problem suffer from slow pixel transitions just like any other VA. So the C34 will either have the purple problem (which I doubt) or simply be too slow. Seems like it most likely won't be worth the wait.


----------



## trnqt

Just got home and noticed in getting hammered with pm's. Ill post a reply soon with answers to all.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> Everyone calls himself content creator these days, I wouldn't trust their opinions. Seems like there are still certain limits to VA and I see no reason why these limits should not apply to them.
> 
> What worries me more is the guy who said that the C24s with the new firmware and no purple problem suffer from slow pixel transitions just like any other VA. So the C34 will either have the purple problem (which I doubt) or simply be too slow. Seems like it most likely won't be worth the wait.


What's the difference if I get my monitor tomorrow and say it's great vs a small time YouTube "content creator" with 100 subs? At what point can we decide if it's a vocal minority or a real problem?

The reviews are mostly positive and if there's anything I have learned over the years is that if there's an issue, people will rant. If it works as it should, then majority people are hush. You don't call you Cell service provider and tell them what a great job they're doing.

Then there's credibility to consider. People like "Tech of Tomorrow" who posted their video today about this monitor. In fact it's what brought it to my attention. He's pretty unbiased honestly.

I'm definitely not saying here's no problem. But this is such a new product that the positive vs negative reviews are swaying currently in the green. Regardless tomorrow I'll post here with my findings and add it to the list.


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> What's the difference if I get my monitor tomorrow and say it's great vs a small time YouTube "content creator" with 100 subs?


The difference is that you are a very active long time member in this forum and going by your sig you also have lots of experience - your opinion is simply much more worth to me than some youtuber. You would also have no reason to lie unlike some youtubers who wish to get review units from companys one day in the future and therefore keep talking only good about their products.


----------



## Erecshyrinol

This purple/green trailing is not an issue inherent to VA. It's not because this is a 144hz VA either because people are noticing this on 60hz as well. If it's a problem inherent to the panel, it could be due to the Quantum Dot technology or the marriage of QD with VA.

VAs trail a lot and they do have problems with certain transitions, but things don't turn purple or green.
Quote:


> The reviews are mostly positive and if there's anything I have learned over the years is that if there's an issue, people will rant.


Nah, not really. Only if the issue is severe. And even then, some people will only notice it if it's pointed out. With things like these, you need a critical mass of complaints. The kind of mass where new customers will go out to look for settings for their newly purchased monitors and inevitably run into someone complaining about the issue. Then they'll look for it on their monitor and only then will they notice it.

Jamayy noticed the horizontal lines. It's been a common problem on TNs. In fact, it's such a common problem that I haven't seen a 144hz TN without this issue. To some, this is a pretty serious issue while others will just never notice it. I've a friend who has a VG248QE and he hasn't noticed the lines for 3+ years. Even when I told him to look for them and how to find them, he just couldn't. When I examined the monitor in person, I spotted them within seconds. But here's the kicker - I've seen his monitor multiple times in person before. It's only after I've learned to look for these lines that I've spotted them.

Now imagine some random normie purchasing his first GAMER GRADE CURVED COMPUTER GAME MONITOR. Normal ass dude, doesn't poke his head into the screen to look for dead pixels and pixel inversion artifacts. He unpacks the monitor and immediately strips the foil instead of leaving it on knowing there's a high likelihood he'll have to return it. That kind of guy. Lots of those guys around. Hey, I bet many of you didn't notice the purple trailing immediately - imagine how long it would take for this guy to find it once, to keep finding it and then to finally identify it as an issue.


----------



## PaulDenton

Is 120/144 hz a still maturing tech which causes problems for the panel it is applied to? I'm asking because I've been trying since 2011 to buy a higher than 60hz refresh rate monitor, and all the monitors I've tried have had serious problems not seen on my 60hz displays. Maybe in a few years it will be possible to combine 120/144 hz with acceptable (defect free) image quality.

It's either poor contrast, extreme BLB/glow or motion artifacts on the 120/144 hz i've tried









Yes,I am aware no monitor is perfect, but my problem is not that they are not perfect. My problem is that they are bad.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamayy*
> 
> I present to you, *Green Issue*.


I about died when I read this! I love it!

Seriously, I give up. This is it for me boys and girls. I received my two C24FG70s from Amazon today. One October build, One November. The October build has all of the classic issues (FreeSync, Purple). The November build appeared to be defect free as far as FreeSync goes. I couldn't replicate the blue line or flickering in desktop. I guess I didnt much care though, being the second I fired up Skyrim I could see the road turn purple as I ran down it. It didn't seem to "glow" quite as bright as the October build until I went into a building. My very first sample must of been better than I thought. These two, when the purple hue kicks in, it's almost as if the screen is getting ever so slightly brighter. Like, when in movement my displays brightness is going up 5 notches then back down when I stop.

So, not only did I go through this whole mess of trying 5 different C24FG70s, when I went to setup my return for the last two, I got a random email from Amazon saying "You're returning too much ****" in a nicer more professional way of course. I rarely ever return stuff I buy and when I do it's more than likely for a replacement. Well, with the exception of these two monitors which of course I'm going for refunds now.

Well, now what? I can't believe I am about to say this, but has anyone tried out the CF24F390? It's a 24" 1080P 60hz (A few say it runs at 75hz) 4ms VA panel. I really want a VA panel damnit! I feel like my choices are either a Fast TN or a slow IPS/VA...


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> I about died when I read this! I love it!
> 
> Seriously, I give up. This is it for me boys and girls. I received my two C24FG70s from Amazon today. One October build, One November. The October build has all of the classic issues (FreeSync, Purple). The November build appeared to be defect free as far as FreeSync goes. I couldn't replicate the blue line or flickering in desktop. I guess I didnt much care though, being the second I fired up Skyrim I could see the road turn purple as I ran down it. It didn't seem to "glow" quite as bright as the October build until I went into a building. My very first sample must of been better than I thought. These two, when the purple hue kicks in, it's almost as if the screen is getting ever so slightly brighter. Like, when in movement my displays brightness is going up 5 notches then back down when I stop.
> 
> So, not only did I go through this whole mess of trying 5 different C24FG70s, when I went to setup my return for the last two, I got a random email from Amazon saying "You're returning too much ****" in a nicer more professional way of course. I rarely ever return stuff I buy and when I do it's more than likely for a replacement. Well, with the exception of these two monitors which of course I'm going for refunds now.
> 
> Well, now what? I can't believe I am about to say this, but has anyone tried out the CF24F390? It's a 24" 1080P 60hz (A few say it runs at 75hz) 4ms VA panel. I really want a VA panel damnit! I feel like my choices are either a Fast TN or a slow IPS/VA...


The November one is that bad? Is it terrible on the Infinite Warfare image?
I don't understand... Yukarri on Reddit provided video that looked fine and purple-free, Samsung said it was fixed...

Guess I might be going for a refund rather than an exchange later today








All for nothing


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> The November one is that bad? Is it terrible on the Infinite Warfare image?
> I don't understand... Yukarri on Reddit provided video that looked fine and purple-free, Samsung said it was fixed...
> 
> Guess I might be going for a refund rather than an exchange later today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All for nothing


The FreeSync issues appeared to be resolved but the purple was just as bad on the November as the October. I swear it wasn't this bad on my September though but maybe it was. I will say this, my September had a weird uniformity issue where the right side of the display didn't seem quite as bright and had a yellowish/dirty look to it.The October and November didn't have this issue. I was praying for a November build and was stoked when I opened the box and seen one. The let down after the fact was real.

I don't get it at all. I seen the Reddit post you mentioned as well. So what gives? Did some idiot slap an August panel in my November build? Supervisor come in and say "Just got word from quality control, run em boys" Or is the issue just not fixable without a complete panel redesign?

This is sad. Look at this thread. Look at my post, I'm referring to panels as months FFS. I'm just done. I'm going to get myself a decent $200ish monitor and call it a day. It can be my backup monitor when a manufacturer releases a defect free quality panel with good refresh rate / response time.


----------



## kyuuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> The FreeSync issues appeared to be resolved but the purple was just as bad on the November as the October. I swear it wasn't this bad on my September though but maybe it was. I will say this, my September had a weird uniformity issue where the right side of the display didn't seem quite as bright and had a yellowish/dirty look to it.The October and November didn't have this issue. I was praying for a November build and was stoked when I opened the box and seen one. The let down after the fact was real.
> 
> I don't get it at all. I seen the Reddit post you mentioned as well. So what gives? Did some idiot slap an August panel in my November build? Supervisor come in and say "Just got word from quality control, run em boys" Or is the issue just not fixable without a complete panel redesign?
> 
> This is sad. Look at this thread. Look at my post, I'm referring to panels as months FFS. I'm just done. I'm going to get myself a decent $200ish monitor and call it a day. It can be my backup monitor when a manufacturer releases a defect free quality panel with good refresh rate / response time.


Some idea what monitor you try, say when you find a good VA with 60hz or more.
Last hope is the C27FG70 hope trnqt post soon.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> The FreeSync issues appeared to be resolved but the purple was just as bad on the November as the October. I swear it wasn't this bad on my September though but maybe it was. I will say this, my September had a weird uniformity issue where the right side of the display didn't seem quite as bright and had a yellowish/dirty look to it.The October and November didn't have this issue. I was praying for a November build and was stoked when I opened the box and seen one. The let down after the fact was real.
> 
> I don't get it at all. I seen the Reddit post you mentioned as well. So what gives? Did some idiot slap an August panel in my November build? Supervisor come in and say "Just got word from quality control, run em boys" Or is the issue just not fixable without a complete panel redesign?
> 
> This is sad. Look at this thread. Look at my post, I'm referring to panels as months FFS. I'm just done. I'm going to get myself a decent $200ish monitor and call it a day. It can be my backup monitor when a manufacturer releases a defect free quality panel with good refresh rate / response time.


To be super clear it does the purple motion blur on the Infinite Warfare image too?
I assume so since you said you saw the Reddit post by Yukarri, their video showing no purple blur on the Infinite Warfare image.
Did they somehow fake a video? Samsung lied about the purple issue being fixed? I'm so confused and disappointed.

I suppose it doesn't matter at this point what your S/N is but I would be curious to know regardless, if November uses a "B" instead of October's "A" as it seems.
Now as Kyuuki just said we're waiting on Trnqt to test the C27 on the Infinite Warfare image, if that fails it I don't have any idea what to buy.
Eizo FG2421? It's impossible to get these days.

I'd really like not to spend thousands of hours of the next many years of my life staring at something I don't like.
But until OLED/QLED I guess I don't have a choice.


----------



## Teneb

I think the fact you get purple / green / no blur can also depend on the software you use to test it,
I've been able to experience the purple, green, and no blur on the same image depending which software I used.

Probably has something to do with the software's own inner refreshrate.
Could also explain why Yukarri's screenshots of him moving the image around are like this : http://i.imgur.com/VvIuq9D.png


----------



## trnqt

*C27FG70FQU*
s/n: 0QC5HTSHA00292A
Ver.: FB02

Manufacture date: October 2016.

Purple Haze:
Arma 3 or Path of Exile: Cannot be replicated.
Picture comparison (Port return bay), purple is there behind the text on motion, not even close to as bad as in the video. Still, its there. The blur is from the phone, i was moving the picture pretty fast.



Subpixel flickers on the bottom of asus page, cant discern any extra colors though.

No flickering / glitching pixel lines.

There is motion blur, nothing extreme but its there (when using freesync)

I cant really figure out if its single or double strobed?
Strobing works as far as i can tell but there is some overshoot on the _fastest_ mode.

As a side note the curvature gives some crazy depth to some games like in Warframe. Its kinda hard to explain but i would have a hard time to go back, it really pulls you in.

To summarize my feelings the screen isnt perfect and i could probably spend days documenting visual errors from specific sccenarios and artificial tests. However i cant discern ANY of these things while im actually playing. And between a wife and two kids this is good enough for me.

If anyone wants my to try something else or give more detailed information feel free to ask!


----------



## Erecshyrinol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> Well, now what? I can't believe I am about to say this, but has anyone tried out the CF24F390? It's a 24" 1080P 60hz (A few say it runs at 75hz) 4ms VA panel. I really want a VA panel damnit! I feel like my choices are either a Fast TN or a slow IPS/VA...


My friend is receiving one of those today and I'll be inspecting it tomorrow. I'll let you know what it's like.


----------



## Fluffyman

Regarding the C34:

As some of you here know it was reviewed 3 times on amazon.de already, one of the reviewers was asked to check for the purple problem on the CoD Hangar (



), he did it and confirmed that he can see "faint purple trailing" behind the text.

Hard to judge what his understanding of faint is but seems like the C24/27/34 all share the same problem. Since the C34 is the slower panel I doubt that its going to be better than the smaller ones.

Asus is giving cashback on lots of their stuff until the end of January, I might just get the PG348 (200€ cashback, same price as the C34). But idk if I really want to join the Asus lottery. I might just get the Acer XF270HUA and let the 21:9 high refresh market ripen a few more years. I'm pretty much fed up but I'm still going to wait for the C34 since I already waited 2 months.


----------



## Zoart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trnqt*
> 
> *C27FG70FQU*
> s/n: 0QC5HTSHA00292A
> Ver.: FB02
> 
> Manufacture date: October 2016.
> 
> Purple Haze:
> Arma 3 or Path of Exile: Cannot be replicated.
> Picture comparison (Port return bay), purple is there behind the text on motion, not even close to as bad as in the video. Still, its there. The blur is from the phone, i was moving the picture pretty fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Subpixel flickers on the bottom of asus page, cant discern any extra colors though.
> 
> No flickering / glitching pixel lines.
> 
> There is motion blur, nothing extreme but its there (when using freesync)
> 
> I cant really figure out if its single or double strobed?
> Strobing works as far as i can tell but there is some overshoot on the _fastest_ mode.
> 
> As a side note the curvature gives some crazy depth to some games like in Warframe. Its kinda hard to explain but i would have a hard time to go back, it really pulls you in.
> 
> To summarize my feelings the screen isnt perfect and i could probably spend days documenting visual errors from specific sccenarios and artificial tests. However i cant discern ANY of these things while im actually playing. And between a wife and two kids this is good enough for me.
> 
> If anyone wants my to try something else or give more detailed information feel free to ask!


So would you say that the purple is reduced on the 27 inch compared to the 24 inch?


----------



## kyuuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trnqt*
> 
> *C27FG70FQU*
> s/n: 0QC5HTSHA00292A
> Ver.: FB02
> 
> Manufacture date: October 2016.
> 
> Purple Haze:
> Arma 3 or Path of Exile: Cannot be replicated.
> Picture comparison (Port return bay), purple is there behind the text on motion, not even close to as bad as in the video. Still, its there. The blur is from the phone, i was moving the picture pretty fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Subpixel flickers on the bottom of asus page, cant discern any extra colors though.
> 
> No flickering / glitching pixel lines.
> 
> There is motion blur, nothing extreme but its there (when using freesync)
> 
> I cant really figure out if its single or double strobed?
> Strobing works as far as i can tell but there is some overshoot on the _fastest_ mode.
> 
> As a side note the curvature gives some crazy depth to some games like in Warframe. Its kinda hard to explain but i would have a hard time to go back, it really pulls you in.
> 
> To summarize my feelings the screen isnt perfect and i could probably spend days documenting visual errors from specific sccenarios and artificial tests. However i cant discern ANY of these things while im actually playing. And between a wife and two kids this is good enough for me.
> 
> If anyone wants my to try something else or give more detailed information feel free to ask!


Can you try if you see purple on 100hz or 60hz.


----------



## trnqt

It looks worse at 60hz since the trails are much shorter on 144hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoart*
> 
> So would you say that the purple is reduced on the 27 inch compared to the 24 inch?


I would say so, but i havent seen the 24 inch in person.


----------



## rvectors

I hate to sound like a d*ick and repeat myself but when companies say there is a fix (especially with monitors), it's a good chance they are at best fudging a fix, or addressing something else, all just to keep things rumbling on. I guarantee this was found in internal testing, and may be something inherent with their current implementation of OD. It's best to hold off until the new year and see what happens if this issue is a deal breaker.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvectors*
> 
> I hate to sound like a d*ick and repeat myself but when companies say there is a fix (especially with monitors), it's a good chance they are at best fudging a fix, or addressing something else, all just to keep things rumbling on. I guarantee this was found in internal testing, and may be something inherent with their current implementation of OD. It's best to hold off until the new year and see what happens if this issue is a deal breaker.


I totally agree! Apparently my contact at AMD was right. They did appear to resolve the FreeSync issues. I messaged him back to confirm if the fix included the purple issue and he never responded. Not sure what that was all about. He probably didn't know or was even fully aware.


----------



## Erecshyrinol

Friend just got his C24F390, reports no purple trailing on the COD picture. He just sent me a vid:

https://vid.me/ZKIm

I'll test some other scenarios when I see it in person. The issue seems to be isolated to the 144hz models and as I said, it seems very likely that QD could be the root of the problem.

Unfortunately, I won't be able to test for Freesync flickering because he's got a 280x.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trnqt*
> 
> *C27FG70FQU*
> s/n: 0QC5HTSHA00292A
> Ver.: FB02
> 
> Manufacture date: October 2016.
> 
> Purple Haze:
> Arma 3 or Path of Exile: Cannot be replicated.
> Picture comparison (Port return bay), purple is there behind the text on motion, not even close to as bad as in the video. Still, its there. The blur is from the phone, i was moving the picture pretty fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Subpixel flickers on the bottom of asus page, cant discern any extra colors though.
> 
> No flickering / glitching pixel lines.
> 
> There is motion blur, nothing extreme but its there (when using freesync)
> 
> I cant really figure out if its single or double strobed?
> Strobing works as far as i can tell but there is some overshoot on the _fastest_ mode.
> 
> As a side note the curvature gives some crazy depth to some games like in Warframe. Its kinda hard to explain but i would have a hard time to go back, it really pulls you in.
> 
> To summarize my feelings the screen isnt perfect and i could probably spend days documenting visual errors from specific sccenarios and artificial tests. However i cant discern ANY of these things while im actually playing. And between a wife and two kids this is good enough for me.
> 
> If anyone wants my to try something else or give more detailed information feel free to ask!


Hi, I sent you a PM asking about the double strobe and how to check. Thank you


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erecshyrinol*
> 
> Friend just got his C24F390, reports no purple trailing on the COD picture. He just sent me a vid:
> 
> https://vid.me/ZKIm
> 
> I'll test some other scenarios when I see it in person. The issue seems to be isolated to the 144hz models and as I said, it seems very likely that QD could be the root of the problem.
> 
> Unfortunately, I won't be able to test for Freesync flickering because he's got a 280x.


This is great to know! I was considering the C24F390 before I even purchased my first C24FG70 and it appears to be my only other option now for a 24" VA Monitor. As much as I want a 100hz+ monitor I just really don't want a TN panel. I can live with a 60hz (75hz OC) 3000:1 contrast ratio VA panel more than I can live with a <1000:1 contrast ratio TN panel. The color shift, especially whites to yellows in the corners, are really what makes me hate TN.

Iv'e heard from a couple people that the C24F390 can run at 75hz with ease. It makes sense being the FreeSync range is 48hz-72hz. You should see if your friend is willing to let you try out 75hz+ with Custom Resolution Utility. Also, please let me know what you think of it's performance overall. (response, ghosting, motion blur) I obviously don't expect anything amazing for under $200 but it would be nice to know it is decent or better than average.


----------



## Coldfriction

I'm thinking of returning my C24FG70 now that I'm aware the purple issue isn't being fixed. I've also had some of the horizontal lines show up like the other guy a page or two back that I didn't notice on my second monitor but which were worse on my first one. The purple issue doesn't really bother me to the same extent it does some others here, but a $300 1080p monitor shouldn't have flaws that glaring in this day and age; I'd much rather have a touch of ghosting. The Omen 32" was returned after my wife didn't really want it and it had noticeable input latency for me compared to the CFG70. The omen had some serious ghosting between some transitions but had an extremely pleasant picture quality.

The biggest problem I have in returning the C24FG70 now is that I can't find anything to replace it with. I'd stil I'll probably do an exchange at the minimum as the horizontal lines and pixels flickering on the Hardforum graphics didn't occur on the second one I had and I'd really like that blue line and desktop flickering to be gone in freesync mode. I'll give it another week or so before doing the exchange. Any recommendations for a 144hz low blur freesync monitor in place of this one?


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> I'm thinking of returning my C24FG70 now that I'm aware the purple issue isn't being fixed. I've also had some of the horizontal lines show up like the other guy a page or two back that I didn't notice on my second monitor but which were worse on my first one. The purple issue doesn't really bother me to the same extent it does some others here, but a $300 1080p monitor shouldn't have flaws that glaring in this day and age; I'd much rather have a touch of ghosting. The Omen 32" was returned after my wife didn't really want it and it had noticeable input latency for me compared to the CFG70. The omen had some serious ghosting between some transitions but had an extremely pleasant picture quality.
> 
> The biggest problem I have in returning the C24FG70 now is that I can't find anything to replace it with. I'd stil I'll probably do an exchange at the minimum as the horizontal lines and pixels flickering on the Hardforum graphics didn't occur on the second one I had and I'd really like that blue line and desktop flickering to be gone in freesync mode. I'll give it another week or so before doing the exchange. Any recommendations for a 144hz low blur freesync monitor in place of this one?


Try the c27fg70
 








I'm in the same boat as u cause the c27fg70 seems to have the purple issues problem by what trnqt says.
I don't think there will b anything that looks as good and is 144hz, freesync, with low response time. Anyone find any suggestions?

Going back to the issues of these Samsung monitors, has anyone actually sent it in for service? Seems like Samsung is aware of the problem but maybe they haven't implemented said fix on the monitors they are manufacturing, maybe it will take time for them to do. So even if u got a monitor from November or even December, it may not have that actual firmware fix. Which shouldn't surprise any of us here cause Samsung, at least customer support, is terrible. That is why I'm interested to know if any has actually sent it to Samsung for that specific fix?


----------



## aliquis

I couldn't even send my monitor to a samsung repair center to get it fixed if i wanted to because samsung (germany) doesn't acknowledge that these issues exist.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> The issue seems to be isolated to the 144hz models and as I said, it seems very likely that QD could be the root of the problem.


So the Acer Z271 shouldn't have the problem then, does it?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> The issue seems to be isolated to the 144hz models and as I said, it seems very likely that QD could be the root of the problem.


So the Acer Z271 shouldn't have the problem then, does it?


----------



## Jamayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> I couldn't even send my monitor to a samsung repair center to get it fixed if i wanted to because samsung (germany) doesn't acknowledge that these issues exist.


Are you sure?
Chatted with Tom Fuhrmann, he knew that the problem exists, told him to contact me by email and not phone:
Quote:


> Guten Tag, CFG70 welche vor November hergestellt wurden haben alle mehrere Bildfehler, welche anscheinend von Samsung in Amerika bereits anerkannt wurden. Dort wird angeboten, den Monitor in ein Service-Center einzusenden, welches dann eine neue Firmware über die Service-Schnittstelle aufspielt um die Fehler auch bei den Modellen vor November zu beheben. Wissen Sie darüber Bescheid?
> 
> _>>Handelt es sich bei dem Fehler um lila Artefakte?_
> 
> Genau. [...]


got email the next day, giving me instructions on how to send to service center:
Quote:


> wir bieten Ihnen an, Ihren LC24FG70FQUXEN bei unserem Servicepartner überprüfen zu lassen. Innerhalb der Garantie ist dieser Service selbstverständlich kostenfrei. Damit wir diesen Service für Sie auslösen können, benötigen wir noch folgende Informationen von Ihnen: [...]


Asked whether it's guaranteed that the purple issue will be acknowledged and fixed and got this back from another person:
Quote:


> vielen Dank für Ihre Rückmeldung.
> 
> Der Monitor muss in der Werkstatt überprüft werden, abhängig von dem Ergebnis werden die nötigen Schritte eingeleitet für eine Behebung des Problems. Leider kann ich Ihnen das Ergebnis im Vorfeld nicht bestätigen.
> 
> Bei weiteren Fragen sind wir gern für Sie da.


Apparently they don't know if it'll be fixed, but offer me to send it to a service center for free. However, the monitor turned out to have many more problems, including stuck pixel and green issue, so I'd rather send it back to Amazon.
If you tell me your email, I can tell them to contact you instead, so you can send yours in and see if they fix it.


----------



## aliquis

Thanks for sharing., I can and have already contacted the support myself, when i spoke to them they were not aware and even denied these issues but it seems that has changed in the meantime . That is certainly good.

But the statement that you can send in the monitor (but they can't ascertain that it can be completly fixed?) and see/wait what happens doesn't sound very reassuring.

I just have no confidence in either samsung or their support at this point, if i were to send in my monitor, maybe have to wait a week or possibly several weeks and then finally get back another defect one, that would certainly be a experience i would rather not have to go through.


----------



## Hunched

All I can hope for now is for Samsung to nail it on their second 100hz+ VA attempt or to hurry up with QLED.
But one would have to be clinically insane to have any faith in them learning and doing something right after this whole experience.

I want a 100hz+ high contrast monitor with no major issues.
Those are the only 3 things I want in a monitor and nobody can do it.

If such a thing became a reality in 2017 that would be great. I've been waiting for years I don't want to wait for even more.
I'm going to be an old man before it happens at this rate, the progress is snail pace.

Half-Life 3 releasing in the next few years seems more likely.


----------



## stevenqball

Got an email update from Samsung about my 34" CF791 preorder:

"As of today, we anticipate that we will be shipping your item during the week of 1/2/17."

These delays better be justified because of fixes..


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevenqball*
> 
> Got an email update from Samsung about my 34" CF791 preorder:
> 
> "As of today, we anticipate that we will be shipping your item during the week of 1/2/17."
> 
> These delays better be justified because of fixes..


That's the exact email I got, but mine is the c27fg70. Like so weird that they started actually selling them on Samsung even though it's so backordered. I ended up calling Samsung after I got this email, and asked about my order status. They told me they should have more in stock next week.

I don't know if I want to wait for this monitor that long and still end up with these monitor defects


----------



## khyryk

Is brightness still locked when strobing is on in the newest firmware?


----------



## geriatricpollywog

I got an email saying my CF791 shoulf ship Jan 2.


----------



## Fluffyman

Wonder what the justification is for releasing it one month later in Europe. Well have to wait for Vega anyways to push that resolution (or WQHD at 144Hz).


----------



## Scotty99

A lot of games are playable at 144hz 1440p. I know a 1080 will push that in overwatch for example.

Also, have any legit review sites taken a look at this monitor yet?


----------



## iRUSH

I was able to try the 24" 144 Hz panel today.

IPS quality colors with tn response time. It looked great, especially noticeable once I went back to my TN.

But, I had a free-sync issue that would put a flickering purple line on the far right edge of the screen. There was no avoiding this either. It would surly give me a headache and it was annoying.

Turn free-sync off the issue was gone.

The stand is an interesting solution. It's made of nice material and offers great adjustability. The downside however is that it's very wobbly if disturbed. It does not take much to shake this up either. A shut door was able to create enough vibration to move the panel.

The stand takes up a lot of realestate too. Even if this monitor was perfect I wouldn't be able to use it anyway. From back to front takes twice as much space as my daily 24" panel, the MG248Q.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> A lot of games are playable at 144hz 1440p. I know a 1080 will push that in overwatch for example.
> 
> Also, have any legit review sites taken a look at this monitor yet?


Yeah, a GTX 1080 would have no problems with 120-144 FPS in most games out there, although the majority of 2014 to present day AAA titles won't run at that. But even these latest AAA games will run at 80-100 FPS at worst, still taking advantage of higher refresh rates just not 144 Hz.


----------



## Jamayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khyryk*
> 
> Is brightness still locked when strobing is on in the newest firmware?


On my october version it is, yeah.


----------



## Zoart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trnqt*
> 
> It looks worse at 60hz since the trails are much shorter on 144hz.
> I would say so, but i havent seen the 24 inch in person.


It is a shame that the purple issue is there. Though I could see if it does it in game


----------



## poiuu

more likely the can't fix the problems with the series so they will wait for the heat to die down then release them later anyways tricking more people into buying them, release them in a crippled state (the purple trail is now a 'feature') or change the model number with lower specs to get something back...back to advertising costs...maybe I should get this monitor and just use it wearing purple tinted glasses...i'm sure that'll fix it...


----------



## Coldfriction

What this monitor does, it does really really well. The purple ghosting sucks, the worst part is when a darker image lightens significantly because of it, but it's not prominent in all games or even in the games it shows in. For the ~$300 this monitor costs, it really is a great gaming monitor. That purple issue is very very annoying when you look for it and you focus on finding the flaw. It does pull me out of games when it's bad, but for the majority of games it's not significant enough to do that when I'm focused on the games. If the purple/green/ghosting issue were solved, this monitor would be absolutely amazing and it'd be the only recommendation for a 1080p 144hz monitor I believe. This thread has turned into a real downer, and not without reason, but don't throw the baby out with the bathwater.


----------



## Astreon

I guess it's a decent successor to Eizo FG2421, then... which was plagued by its own problems as well


----------



## mafiosii

Is there even anyone yet, who had their c24fg70 send to the service center and can confirm if it is fixed vor not?


----------



## kfxsti

My Samsung CF591 came in yesterday!!!! This monitor is gorgeous!


----------



## Fluffyman

I just saw a 21:9 34" screen (LG uc98) for the first time in person, god is that sexy. I can only imagine how insane watching movies on the C34 with VA blacks and QD colours must be. I might just live with any purple hue problems in games since I'm not even playing that much.


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafiosii*
> 
> Is there even anyone yet, who had their c24fg70 send to the service center and can confirm if it is fixed vor not?


That's my main question right now. Because waiting for retailers to get a monitor with the actual fix, may take some time.

On a side note, anyone recommend a 1440p, 144hz, freesync, and no tn panel for about the same price of the Samsung curved monitors?

And what are ur thoughts on this new acer monitor, I'm really thinking I may go for this instead of the Samsung. Though I know it may be worse than the Samsung . http://acer.com/ac/en/GB/content/model/UM.HX1EE.019
Not sure when it would b available in US but think it's selling in Europe already.

Edit: apparently this is on sale if anyone is interested. Not sure if it's the same model as the acer I mentioned above, but just bigger screen. It's 1080p @ 35" though. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009847&ignorebbr=1&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Monitors+-+LCD+Flat+Panel-_-N82E16824009847&gclid=COGq6tfH6tACFVUvgQodtKoKvQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> That's my main question right now. Because waiting for retailers to get a monitor with the actual fix, may take some time.
> 
> On a side note, anyone recommend a 1440p, 144hz, freesync, and no tn panel for about the same price of the Samsung curved monitors?
> 
> And what are ur thoughts on this new acer monitor, I'm really thinking I may go for this instead of the Samsung. Though I know it may be worse than the Samsung . http://acer.com/ac/en/GB/content/model/UM.HX1EE.019
> Not sure when it would b available in US but think it's selling in Europe already.
> 
> Edit: apparently this is on sale if anyone is interested. Not sure if it's the same model as the acer I mentioned above, but just bigger screen. It's 1080p @ 35" though. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009847&ignorebbr=1&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Monitors+-+LCD+Flat+Panel-_-N82E16824009847&gclid=COGq6tfH6tACFVUvgQodtKoKvQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


This is absolutely it for 1440p, 144hz, FreeSync, Non-Tn Panel that is the same price as the Samsung! ($350 right now) My friend actually just bought one and he loves it!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAB714894154&cm_re=Pixio-_-9SIAB714894154-_-Product


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> This is absolutely it for 1440p, 144hz, FreeSync, Non-Tn Panel that is the same price as the Samsung! ($350 right now) My friend actually just bought one and he loves it!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAB714894154&cm_re=Pixio-_-9SIAB714894154-_-Product


Yea i noticed there isnt many 1440p, 144hz, freesync monitors. And i did see that pixio but im not sure about the quality of a pixio, but im definitely thinking about. Should b future proof i think.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> Yea i noticed there isnt many 1440p, 144hz, freesync monitors. And i did see that pixio but im not sure about the quality of a pixio, but im definitely thinking about. Should b future proof i think.


Honestly I'd get the BenQ XL2730Z. It's not like 144 Hz IPS monitors are any good, and the TN's won't suffer from IPS glow which ruins dark games. 40-144 Hz FreeSync range, blur reduction which all of the 1440p 144 Hz FreeSyncs lack except for the Eizo Foris FS2735 which is just too expensive.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Honestly I'd get the BenQ XL2730Z. It's not like 144 Hz IPS monitors are any good, and the TN's won't suffer from IPS glow which ruins dark games. 40-144 Hz FreeSync range, blur reduction which all of the 1440p 144 Hz FreeSyncs lack except for the Eizo Foris FS2735 which is just too expensive.


It has a grainy matte coating though which destroys image quality in it's own way though. All the 27 inch TNs should follow Dell and switch to a lighter matte coating at least.


----------



## Alamar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> I just saw a 21:9 34" screen (LG uc98) for the first time in person, god is that sexy. I can only imagine how insane watching movies on the C34 with VA blacks and QD colours must be. I might just live with any purple hue problems in games since I'm not even playing that much.


If it goes about movies, worse image quality then any newer Panasonic Plasma which was also cheaper and larger.. and didn't have any purple effect.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alamar*
> 
> If it goes about movies, worse image quality then any newer Panasonic Plasma which was also cheaper and larger.. and didn't have any purple effect.


Yeah but Plasmas are huge and have many issues of their own, despite the supreme image quality and motion clarity.


----------



## Hunched

I have some news that is sort of good about the C24FG70.

The C24 I've been using, complaining about, and making videos of was manufactured in August.
My videos: 



, 



, 



.

Now when I originally received my October C24FG70 I plugged it in and used it for about 5-10 minutes, I tested the Infinite Warfare image and the CSGO Lake House as in the videos and it had the same issues though not as bad as the August one.
The monitor was also tested when it was extremely cold as it's December in Canada and was just brought into the house, this had noticeably altered blur just browsing this forum in an abnormal way.
Anyways, I boxed it up again shortly after seeing this issues and didn't touch it again for days until now.

The likely late October C24FG70 I have probably has the newest firmware.
The FreeSync setting has options of "Off", "Standard Engine", and "Ultimate Engine" where as older ones only had "Off" or "On".
I can't test FreeSync as I do not have an AMD card, I can't figure out the exact firmware as it is not shown anywhere in the OSD and I don't know how to access the secret service menu.
There could be multiple firmwares with the numerous FreeSync settings already, nobody knows.

Anyways, *the possible good news*.
The blurring on my October one does not seem as bad as the August one, *at least with these scenarios*, but it's still very much noticeable.
I could play more games to find different shades not as much of a problem on my August one are more of a problem on my October one.
In the Infinite Warfare image, slowly moving the image gives no purple blur, but a faint green blur instead.
Moving the image a bit quicker however and the green becomes sort of a hot blue blur, not quite purple, looks like there's a bit of green blur mixed in too still.
The faster you move the worse it gets, the trails become longer and brighter and bluer, but it's not quite purple.

Techbyte said they believed their September one was better than their November one when it came to blur.
Someone else posted a video doing the CSGO Lake House test and found it to be far less of an issue than on my August one.
The good news is that there seem to be better C24FG70's than others.
Whether the good ones are good simply because of the panel, or because Samsung didn't screw those ones up in calibration out of the factory, I don't know.
*Every C24FG70 comes with a unit specific calibration sheet, it's possible whatever settings they're adjusting specifically for your unit controls how bad this issue is.*

I wouldn't be surprised at all if these motion issues were caused by Samsung's poor calibration before they leave the factory, some units getting out relatively unscathed.
So if you get an absolutely abysmal C24FG70 you can play the lottery and get one a bit better with the blur, but there may be no perfect ones.
Yukarri from Reddit may have a perfect one, good luck, might be a 1 in 100 chance or less if that's real seeing how nobody else has one even close to that good so far.

It's clear that my October one is different with the issue from my August one.
It's not full blown purple, it's a bit of green and goes pretty strong blue when it gets bad, more balanced between the green and the purple blur issues?
I feel like this is due to whatever idiot Samsung employee decides to punch in for the settings, the differences are too huge to be just panel variance.
I don't know.

Maybe one day the C24FG70 will actually be fixed, maybe if we had access to fine-tune the panels ourselves we could be rid of the issue.
There's probably issues with the panel itself, but poor calibration and poor firmware clearly can exacerbate the issue or alter it significantly.
Who knows how much better it could be, and how much better it could get if people did things better

I could have made this way more concise but I can't be bothered anymore, no tldr


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Honestly I'd get the BenQ XL2730Z. It's not like 144 Hz IPS monitors are any good, and the TN's won't suffer from IPS glow which ruins dark games. 40-144 Hz FreeSync range, blur reduction which all of the 1440p 144 Hz FreeSyncs lack except for the Eizo Foris FS2735 which is just too expensive.


TN panels don't have gamma controls, and the gamma is so bad that dark games look like day games...


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> TN panels don't have gamma controls, and the gamma is so bad that dark games look like day games...


That explains why Deus Ex (original) looked so bright on an old 17" no-name TN LCD.


----------



## Dragonsyph

There any Quantum dot 1444x3440 that have G sync???


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> There any Quantum dot 1444x3440 that have G sync???


Not right now, but maybe next year by Samsung.

Quote:


> But so far all their new VA panels sporting the Quantum Dot filter are only capable of using AMD's FreeSync technology. I spoke to a Samsung representative at the show, however, who explained that GSync versions of their gaming monitors would be following soon next year, with 4K versions too.
> 
> Samsung have opted for the FreeSync tech because it costs nothing to add into the setup, while GSync requires additional silicon and licensing costs which Samsung didn't want to have to pass onto the consumer. That means when they do finally release GSync Quantum Dot screens next year they will only be putting out a few select models.


http://www.pcgamesn.com/samsung/samsung-quantum-dot-gsync


----------



## Fluffyman

Next year we also have Vega, why bother with G-Crap aka pay 300€ extra for pretty much the same effect.

Just use your Nvidia card and buy AMD with the next upgrade.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> TN panels don't have gamma controls, and the gamma is so bad that dark games look like day games...


Most TN panels DO have gamma controls. All of the Benq monitors absolutely have them. Asus seems to like omitting gamma controls from their lower end monitors. The VG248QE doesn't have them. The 1440p version of this monitor, I think the PB278Q--not referring to the ROG Swift--DOES have gamma settings.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Never

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> Next year we also have Vega, why bother with G-Crap aka pay 300€ extra for pretty much the same effect.
> 
> Just use your Nvidia card and buy AMD with the next upgrade.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Most TN panels DO have gamma controls. All of the Benq monitors absolutely have them. Asus seems to like omitting gamma controls from their lower end monitors. The VG248QE doesn't have them. The 1440p version of this monitor, I think the PB278Q--not referring to the ROG Swift--DOES have gamma settings.


ASUS omits them on many of their higher end ones too, including the PG348Q which is IPS.

The XL2730Z can also achieve decent gamma out of the box. Source: Any review that measures it. So it'll be much better out of the box for dark scenes than any IPS.


----------



## Dragonsyph

What's better, then, a VA or an IPS?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> What's better, then, a VA or an IPS?


It's not that simple since there are terrible examples of each and the best VA panels are used exclusively in TVs, not monitor. VA has the potential to best IPS in nearly every category, not response times but it can be close enough in this regard anyway. IPS looks like garbage compared to a very good VA display (compare high end IPS TVs to VA TVs and you'll see).


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> What's better, then, a VA or an IPS?


http://www.rtings.com/tv/learn/ips-led-vs-va-lcd


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's not that simple since there are terrible examples of each and the best VA panels are used exclusively in TVs, not monitor. VA has the potential to best IPS in nearly every category, not response times but it can be close enough in this regard anyway. IPS looks like garbage compared to a very good VA display (compare high end IPS TVs to VA TVs and you'll see).


Ya those 1440x3440 100hz samsung ones with Quantum dot are VA, and the one panel looks amazing but it has freesync.

And thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> http://www.rtings.com/tv/learn/ips-led-vs-va-lcd


Thank you. The VA one looks alot better in that thread.


----------



## Erecshyrinol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> This is great to know! I was considering the C24F390 before I even purchased my first C24FG70 and it appears to be my only other option now for a 24" VA Monitor. As much as I want a 100hz+ monitor I just really don't want a TN panel. I can live with a 60hz (75hz OC) 3000:1 contrast ratio VA panel more than I can live with a <1000:1 contrast ratio TN panel. The color shift, especially whites to yellows in the corners, are really what makes me hate TN.
> 
> Iv'e heard from a couple people that the C24F390 can run at 75hz with ease. It makes sense being the FreeSync range is 48hz-72hz. You should see if your friend is willing to let you try out 75hz+ with Custom Resolution Utility. Also, please let me know what you think of it's performance overall. (response, ghosting, motion blur) I obviously don't expect anything amazing for under $200 but it would be nice to know it is decent or better than average.


Looks quite good out of the box (given that you reduce the brightness from the default 100, of course). The color temperature is slightly too low. It also lacks alternate gamma presets to play around with. Something is a bit off with the gamma curve and there's room to push the blacks a bit harder. Seems like they intentionally calibrated the monitor this way to avoid black crush that is often the consequence of the VA viewing cone. I think you can really make this thing sing with a calibration device. It seemed like my s27c750p's black is a bit darker, but it's impossible to tell without observing them side by side and maybe it's just an illusion due to the calibration. Overdrive is pushed harder than on my monitor and there's more overshoot on every setting. Less normal trailing as a consequence though. In games, the motion blur is about what you'd expect from a VA, perhaps slightly better due to stronger overdrive. I expected overshoot to be more obvious in games, but it really wasn't. It was only obvious while moving the skype window around where the blue conversation bubbles showed an obvious, thick darker blue trail - and inverse ghosting was definitely the culprit here because that stuff was gone when I turned overdrive off.

No purple trailing, no green trailing, no "special trailing" of any kind in any scenario I tried, on any overdrive setting. Just normal VA trailing.

The curve is weird. Not in a bad way, but in how unnoticeable it is. You're left wondering why they bothered to curve the monitor. So since we had a perfectly flat VG248QE on the side, we cloned the image and I tried to pay attention to what the curve is actually doing in-game. And I did get it when we started up Dark Souls 2. It's the most subtle thing - your peripheral vision is slightly less "peripheral". You get more visual info from the edges of the screen without having to look at them directly. Similar to having a smaller screen without the screen actually being smaller. It's near impossible to explain. It's not more "immersive" like the marketing suggests, it's actually more of a practical thing, so to say.

The immersive part is the incomparably better contrast we were getting out of this thing. VG248QE looked even more like puke than it usually does in comparison. And that ASUS was set up about as best as you can hope for out of the thing (it's also some sort of a golden sample because there's zero backlight bleed or clouding - never seen anything like that on a TN monitor). The lower contrast ratio was obvious in every scenario and the grey blacks were distracting. It looked completely flat in comparison to the Samsung.

I forgot to try out 75hz, but I expect it should work and nobody lied to you when they said that. Hey, it works on my monitor. Friend wants to run it under 75hz in any case, so we'll try it out.

It's a cool monitor. It was nothing mind blowing to me since I'm used to a VA, but I expect those who aren't will be wow'd a bit. I know my friend was - poor guy had nothing but two TNs to work with for years.


----------



## poiuu

the BenQ BL2410PTL is rated 4ms instead of 5ms and 5000:1 contrast...but you can't buy it anymore....though the BenQ BL2700HT 27" is 4ms 3000:1...but so is the C24F390....not sure is samsung has a 27" 4ms...some people import a HKC X3 144hz 1ms korean 5000:1 one too...but has similar color shift, it is cheap though...


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poiuu*
> 
> the BenQ BL2410PTL is rated 4ms instead of 5ms and 5000:1 contrast...but you can't buy it anymore....though the BenQ BL2700HT 27" is 4ms 3000:1...but so is the C24F390....not sure is samsung has a 27" 4ms...some people import a HKC X3 144hz 1ms korean 5000:1 one too...but has similar color shift, it is cheap though...


Those response time quotes don't say very much just ignore them for the most part manufacturers always like to give the best number.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poiuu*
> 
> some people import a HKC X3 144hz 1ms korean 5000:1 one too...but has similar color shift, it is cheap though...


That's an interesting one, has issues of its own though. Doesn't actually do 144hz properly but does 120hz fine.
It's interesting because it uses a Sharp VA panel, an older one than the Eizo Foris FG2421 uses.
You won't really find high refresh rate VA panels from Sharp in any other monitors, no others I'm aware of.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Those response time quotes don't say very much just ignore them for the most part manufacturers always like to give the best number.


This. They typically give the fastest number with maximum overdrive, it's pretty much meaningless.


----------



## Astreon

CF791 is available for pre-order in some shops, but sadly, the price is lame (as expected, tho). 1100 EURO, give or take 50. The 800 pound offers turned out to be without VAT applied.

Pity.


----------



## aliquis

I can perfectly understand that many are eager to get their hands on the c791.

However, after the disappointment/issues with the c24fg70, i would definitly recommend to wait a few weeks after the model becomes available for thorough usereviews to confirm if this monitor has similar issues.


----------



## Coldfriction

I'm planning on sending my C24FG70 back to Amazon due to there being a newer firmware that removes the Freesync issues this week. I was hoping for some more confirmation that people are receiving newer units before I did so; anyone get a recent monitor from Amazon that can confirm only newer firmware models are shipping from them?

If the C34F791 were $700ish dollars, I'd send back the C24FG70 and get that instead in a heartbeat. $1000 is too rich for my blood.


----------



## mafiosii

I have sent my september c24fg70 today to the samsung service center in germany. I will report when I have it back next week.


----------



## Fluffyman

My hope with the CF791 is that they won't make the same mistake on a 1200€ monitor. However 450€ for a 24" 1080p in 2016 is at the high end of the price scala too so things really don't look promising.


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafiosii*
> 
> I have sent my september c24fg70 today to the samsung service center in germany. I will report when I have it back next week.


Next week? That's the turn around for u, that's not bad. Now this is Samsung Germany where they have confirmed a fix for purple color issues and freesync flickering? If so, I can't wait for u to get it back for testing


----------



## Jamayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafiosii*
> 
> I have sent my september c24fg70 today to the samsung service center in germany. I will report when I have it back next week.


Good luck, hope they acknowledge it


----------



## Erecshyrinol

Why is nobody here interested in Acer's Z271? Is there something wrong with it?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erecshyrinol*
> 
> Why is nobody here interested in Acer's Z271? Is there something wrong with it?


It's an Acer monitor using the same panel as the Lenovo Y27 which uses what the Samsung C27FG70 will be using.
Why bother getting a Samsung panel in a monitor not from Samsung? You get even worse quality control and even more incompetence from Acer and Lenovo.


----------



## Erecshyrinol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> It's an Acer monitor using the same panel as the Lenovo Y27 which uses what the Samsung C27FG70 will be using.
> Why bother getting a Samsung panel in a monitor not from Samsung? You get even worse quality control and even more incompetence from Acer and Lenovo.


Most of the industry revolves around LG and AUO panels and things are working out. As well as one can hope for from LCDs in any case. I don't think there's any reason to assume Samsung in particular has a policy of shipping defective panels to competitors and keep the good stuff for themselves.

Since these Samsung 144hz VAs are proven to be duds, might as well try out the competition.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> It's an Acer monitor using the same panel as the Lenovo Y27 which uses what the Samsung C27FG70 will be using.
> Why bother getting a Samsung panel in a monitor not from Samsung? You get even worse quality control and even more incompetence from Acer and Lenovo.


The answer in this specific scenario is G-SYNC. That's a bad answer actually, Samsung's C27FG70 having blur reduction is a much more valuable asset for 1080p gaming.


----------



## Falkentyne

You know how I feel about that. 60hz SINGLE strobing or bust. But yes at 100-144hz I agree with you.
I'm playing Dark Souls right now and being able to strobe at 60hz makes a huge difference vs 16.7ms of motion blur frame persistence...


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafiosii*
> 
> I have sent my september c24fg70 today to the samsung service center in germany. I will report when I have it back next week.


Really curious how this turns out, if it's any different than late October and newer models.
I still can't get over how stupid it was to make it impossible to update the firmware without sending it in to Samsung.
Congratulations! Any improvements we ever make you can't have!

Couldn't have simply opted for a USB port instead of this round circular garbage you need a special cable for?
Not like the firmware is available anyway even if one had the cable.

Not allowing software/firmware updates in this day and age is so old and backwards it's painful. Even most new TV's can be updated.
We have to mail our monitors in like it's the stone age.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> It's an Acer monitor using the same panel as the Lenovo Y27 which uses what the Samsung C27FG70 will be using.
> Why bother getting a Samsung panel in a monitor not from Samsung? You get even worse quality control and even more incompetence from Acer and Lenovo.


But if it is Quantum Dot that causes the trailing, the Z271 should be working fine.


----------



## Hunched

Has anyone got one from November?
I'd like to know what the S/N is for November or December.
I think B & C seeing as October = A, but that's just guessing.
August is 8, September is 9.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> But if it is Quantum Dot that causes the trailing, the Z271 should be working fine.


I doubt this is any way involved with the issue


----------



## PCM2

A date of manufacture is included on the label, so you shouldn't need to guess based on S/N. If it's just curiosity, my November unit S/N starts 0Q4 and ends 06F.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> A date of manufacture is included on the label, so you shouldn't need to guess based on S/N. If it's just curiosity, my November unit S/N starts 0Q4 and ends 06F.


I'm talking about on the outside of the box, so we don't have to open the box to know when it was made.
I suppose the box is probably opened anyway upon a return/exchange to make sure everything is in order.

At least in North America the only bit that changes to identify the month is the green part, after are numbers which are most likely the unit number.
There's always some random letter at the end, only on the label on the backside of the monitor, in your case "F".

Is where mine is "A", yours is "B"?


----------



## Kurupt1

I'm guessing this is the same Samsung monitor Msi is using https://www.msi.com/Promotion/msi-optix


----------



## Erecshyrinol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I doubt this is any way involved with the issue


Look, we have a monitor where normal VA trailing takes on very obvious, strong tints. Purple and green reported so far, right? I've never heard of anything like that on any VA before. I've also never heard of a VA with this Quantum Dot layer before. Of course, correlation does not necessarily imply causation, but if I were an engineer troubleshooting the issue, this is where I'd set my sights first.

Also, tftcentral did a review of the Z271 and reported no purple trailing.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Is where mine is "A", yours is "B"?


Yes. And I haven't really had much of a chance to game on it yet, but from what I've seen so far (with an Nvidia GPU connected up) I haven't seen anything out of the ordinary for a VA panel. I've certainly observed some slower than optimal transitions and some overshoot. But no 'purple trailing' or anything of that nature.

It could well be that I haven't come across the transitions that produces that yet, but are there any particular maps on BF1 that you or anybody else knows of that will show this nicely? Or alternatively any other tests (certain configurations on TestUFO perhaps) that would highlight the issue? I will come across it in my own time if it is an issue on my unit, I'm sure, but it may be a little while before the review is publish so if it's definitely present or absent it would be nice to confirm.


----------



## asder00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Yes. And I haven't really had much of a chance to game on it yet, but from what I've seen so far (with an Nvidia GPU connected up) I haven't seen anything out of the ordinary for a VA panel. I've certainly observed some slower than optimal transitions and some overshoot. But no 'purple trailing' or anything of that nature.
> 
> It could well be that I haven't come across the transitions that produces that yet, but are there any particular maps on BF1 that you or anybody else knows of that will show this nicely? Or alternatively any other tests (certain configurations on TestUFO perhaps) that would highlight the issue? I will come across it in my own time if it is an issue on my unit, I'm sure, but it may be a little while before the review is publish so if it's definitely present or absent it would be nice to confirm.


Try moving this image around, the purple should appear in the "port return bay" text, like in this video:


----------



## PCM2

That looks like rather extreme overshoot in that particular example, on the video. Certainly something that could be 'tuned' and not down to the specific panel used, if so. On my unit, when I move that image around the screen I see nothing of the sort. There is a bit of overshoot towards the right of the image which shows a much more muted version of the trailing, but nothing that stands out like in the original video. The video below is recorded with the monitor set up to factory defaults, aside from brightness at 40 (although this makes no difference) and running at 144Hz.






I do own Infinite Warfare. The hangar is on-board the ship (Retribution). I couldn't observe anything like in that video, although there are definitely some overshoot issues on this monitor when considering transitions between medium shades and much darker shades. This causes some violet or other colourful trails unfortunately, but again I haven't seen anything quite like in that port return bay video.


----------



## GoLDii3

To the guys with the pink issue,i feel you. I have a Samsung TV that does not have a pink issue...but a yellow one. Yellow trailing on instead of pink,trash nonetheless. It seems Samsung VA panels are just trash.

At this point im sorry but it looks like IPS will be the only valid thing until OLED/QLED. VA has too many motion problems to be used for gaming.


----------



## poiuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> aside from brightness at 40 and running at 144Hz.


brightness is locked when antiblur modes are enabled I heard so that would be normal mode then...atleast 144hz seems better then...is it better than C24F390 though...
this should come out in the next 10 years too 1mil:1 static contrast...http://www.anandtech.com/show/10874/panasonic-develops-ips-panel-with-10000001-contrast-ratio-1000-nits-brightness


----------



## asder00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> That looks like rather extreme overshoot in that particular example, on the video. Certainly something that could be 'tuned' and not down to the specific panel used, if so. On my unit, when I move that image around the screen I see nothing of the sort. There is a bit of overshoot towards the right of the image which shows a much more muted version of the trailing, but nothing that stands out like in the original video. The video below is recorded with the monitor set up to factory defaults, aside from brightness at 40 (although this makes no difference) and running at 144Hz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do own Infinite Warfare. The hangar is on-board the ship (Retribution). I couldn't observe anything like in that video, although there are definitely some overshoot issues on this monitor when considering transitions between medium shades and much darker shades. This causes some violet or other colourful trails unfortunately, but again I haven't seen anything quite like in that port return bay video.


Thank you for the test!








So looks like the november build is fixed, I have a september one and I'm seeing the same amount of purple from the video using the image.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asder00*
> 
> Thank you for the test!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So looks like the november build is fixed, I have a september one and I'm seeing the same amount of purple from the video using the image.


Mine was a later model too and looked pretty good till I used free-sync. Then there was a purple flickering line on the far right of the screen.

Not too many are using AMD GPUs to test free-sync too I noticed.


----------



## Zoart

Weird question. But the 27 inch hasn't been released in my country yet. It seems to be released in January. What manufacture date do you think it will have and do you think it will have the latest fixes with firmware?


----------



## asder00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Mine was a later model too and looked pretty good till I used free-sync. Then there was a purple flickering line on the far right of the screen.
> 
> Not too many are using AMD GPUs to test free-sync too I noticed.


Yeah i have too that flickering line with freesync enabled.


----------



## HalongPort

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> ...
> 
> It could well be that I haven't come across the transitions that produces that yet, but are there any particular maps on BF1 that you or anybody else knows of that will show this nicely? ...


Test it right here in BF1.

https://vid.me/k5Po

I made this video with a September build monitor.


----------



## PCM2

I don't get that purple bloom at all on my unit on the Argonne Forest. Or anywhere else for that matter. I'll be connecting up an AMD GPU for much of my testing and seeing whether the responsiveness is different (especially with FreeSync enabled). Could you confirm your frame rate and whether FreeSync was enabled when you took that video? Am I also correct in thinking you can't select 'Standard Engine' or 'Ultimate Engine for FreeSync on the September build and can only turn it on or off?


----------



## Falkentyne

PCM2, sorry for bothering you, but can you check something for me?

On your monitor build, can you enable fastest response time and set the refresh rate to 60hz, and see if the monitor is DOUBLE STROBING or SINGLE STROBING? Also does only fastest enable strobing? Someone earlier said both faster and fastest enable strobing......

This crap with monitors double strobing at 60hz is a deal breaker for me. I tested dark souls with 60hz blur reduction (Benq monitor) and enabled double strobe and it looked worse than no blur reduction at all...who likes seeing a double image?

Also, is brightness locked and inaccessible when strobing is enabled?


----------



## kd5151

http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx?cm_sp=Homepage_SS-_-P2_3311690-_-12132016&Index=2

Any takers?


----------



## Malorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> I don't get that purple bloom at all on my unit on the Argonne Forest. Or anywhere else for that matter. I'll be connecting up an AMD GPU for much of my testing and seeing whether the responsiveness is different (especially with FreeSync enabled). Could you confirm your frame rate and whether FreeSync was enabled when you took that video? Am I also correct in thinking you can't select 'Standard Engine' or 'Ultimate Engine for FreeSync on the September build and can only turn it on or off?


Are you by any chance using HDMI ? if so set your color range to "full" instead of "limited" in the nvidia control panel and test again for purple trailing plz.. (sometimes color range bugs out and shows full but is infact limited, play with the setting and make sure it works). Thanks in advance!

edit: oh i just noticed (sorry just woke up) you're actually the guy from pcmonitors so you already know this stuff


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malorne*
> 
> Are you by any chance using HDMI ? if so set your color range to "full" instead of "limited" in the nvidia control panel and test again for purple trailing plz.. (sometimes color range bugs out and shows full but is infact limited, play with the setting and make sure it works). Thanks in advance!
> 
> edit: oh i just noticed (sorry just woke up) you're actually the guy from pcmonitors so you already know this stuff


I was about to post angrily about your absolute lack of shame in questioning Lord PCM's ways, but then i saw your edit in time. But, now i'm still a little disquieted. Thanks for triggering me!


----------



## HalongPort

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> I don't get that purple bloom at all on my unit on the Argonne Forest. Or anywhere else for that matter. I'll be connecting up an AMD GPU for much of my testing and seeing whether the responsiveness is different (especially with FreeSync enabled). Could you confirm your frame rate and whether FreeSync was enabled when you took that video? Am I also correct in thinking you can't select 'Standard Engine' or 'Ultimate Engine for FreeSync on the September build and can only turn it on or off?


I used a R390 with FreeSync on, connected with DP.
My September monitor only allows FreeSync being on or off, no other options.

I tested different ingame settings, thus I got framerates between 60 - 110 fps - the purple bloom was always present.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> PCM2, sorry for bothering you, but can you check something for me?
> 
> On your monitor build, can you enable fastest response time and set the refresh rate to 60hz, and see if the monitor is DOUBLE STROBING or SINGLE STROBING? Also does only fastest enable strobing? Someone earlier said both faster and fastest enable strobing......
> 
> This crap with monitors double strobing at 60hz is a deal breaker for me. I tested dark souls with 60hz blur reduction (Benq monitor) and enabled double strobe and it looked worse than no blur reduction at all...who likes seeing a double image?
> 
> Also, is brightness locked and inaccessible when strobing is enabled?


It's no bother:

1) Afraid 60Hz double-strobes, it's useless.
2) Faster and Fastest enable strobing.
3) Brightness is locked-off, yes.

And thanks HalongPort for confirming that the FreeSync options were different on earlier revisions.


----------



## kyuuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> It's no bother:
> 
> 1) Afraid 60Hz double-strobes, it's useless.
> 2) Faster and Fastest enable strobing.
> 3) Brightness is locked-off, yes.
> 
> And thanks HalongPort for confirming that the FreeSync options were different on earlier revisions.


Say PCM2 how is your "Version No" on your CFG70 is it FB02 or newer?
You can find it on the monitor back.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> It's no bother:
> 
> 1) Afraid 60Hz double-strobes, it's useless.
> 2) Faster and Fastest enable strobing.
> 3) Brightness is locked-off, yes.
> 
> And thanks HalongPort for confirming that the FreeSync options were different on earlier revisions.


thank you for this. I'll be passing on this monitor just like I passed on the XL2735









I did send you a PM asking if you had any contacts at Benq who could make a firmware for the XL2735 to enforce single strobe.
I guess I wouldn't be out of line to ask if Samsung can do the same thing.
No one uses double strobing. If people don't like single strobe at low refresh rates, then can just turn strobing off. I don't understand what the problem is with manfacturers thinking that double strobing is a good thing.

PCM2 I'll make you a deal.

Assuming the purple tint is fixed in all new revisions, if you can convince Samsung to release a firmware update (there has to be a way, either with hardware tools like RT809F or RT809H or a standalone flasher for users to update themselves) to force single strobing at 60/75/85hz refresh rate (60hz is the important one, IMO), or even (Benq to release a FW to allow single strobing on the XL2735 at 60hz), i'll buy the first monitor where the news and updated firmwares hit out---Samsung or XL2735.

I Honestly don't feel like I'm being unreasonable in asking manufactuers to stop enforcing double strobing. Does anyone even REMEMBER how double strobing even started getting allowed?

Lightboost.
"Select when the display is in 3D mode ->Always" on Nvidia video cards--
Lightboost monitors would double strobe at 50hz, 60hz, 75hz and 85hz and single strobe higher. (I tested my XL2720Z on my mobile Fermi laptop through VGA with the INF override to force Lightboost mode and saw it double strobing at all low refresh rates).

Benq reverse enginnered Lightboost--that's why the original V1 firmware XL2420Z/XL2720Z would double strobe at 50hz-85hz.
V2 firmware had an override to enforce single strobe at **60hz-85hz (actually 60hz-96hz; irregular refresh rates needed a custom vertical total to work correctly though). Note that I said 60hz-96hz (only 60hz, 75hz and 85hz were identified by the OSD). The monitor would double strobe if single strobe were set to OFF at refresh rates it could identify (via the Vertical Total signal). However the monitor would single strobe with bizarre presets (Strobe duty 020, strobe phase 040, ignoring custom settings) at bizarre refresh rates.

However 50hz was missing single strobe data, so if single strobe were set to ON and you set the refresh rate to 50hz, backlight current would get increased by 1.8x, no strobe would happen and OCP would be triggered and the monitor would hard shut off.

But yeah. please help us, PCM2


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyuuki*
> 
> Say PCM2 how is your "Version No" on your CFG70 is it FB02 or newer?
> You can find it on the monitor back.


It's FB02.

And yes I'll certainly pass on thoughts to Samsung about any issues I encounter and the fact 60Hz strobing is useless due to double-strobing. Can't promise they'd do anything about it though.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> That looks like rather extreme overshoot in that particular example, on the video. Certainly something that could be 'tuned' and not down to the specific panel used, if so. On my unit, when I move that image around the screen I see nothing of the sort. There is a bit of overshoot towards the right of the image which shows a much more muted version of the trailing, but nothing that stands out like in the original video. The video below is recorded with the monitor set up to factory defaults, aside from brightness at 40 (although this makes no difference) and running at 144Hz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do own Infinite Warfare. The hangar is on-board the ship (Retribution). I couldn't observe anything like in that video, although there are definitely some overshoot issues on this monitor when considering transitions between medium shades and much darker shades. This causes some violet or other colourful trails unfortunately, but again I haven't seen anything quite like in that port return bay video.


Unfortunately we can't tune overdrive ourselves so we're stuck with however it is.

I found it a bit difficult to focus on parts of the image in your video, but what clearly stood out was on the far left.

It goes blue in motion in your video.
The video @asder00 linked is of my August C24, I had a September one and it was the exact same with purple motion.
My October one is different however, more like yours, and has the Standard and Ultimate FreeSync options unlike my previous two.

On my October C24, the far left area highlighted goes blue as well.
The "Port Return Bay" text appears to have a bit of green trailing during slow motion, and goes blue like the far left during fast motion.
Purple is also present in motion on the right side of the image on the rails and pipes beside the guard.
The vents directly below the "Port Return Bay" go green during motion, as does the lower of the 3 vents to the left.

So my October C24 is definitely different than my August and September ones which were basically identical to each other.
There's less purple, but more green and blue, with blue showing up more than green at least in the scenarios I've been encountering.
It's difficult for me to tell from your video if your C24 is any better than my October one or if they're the same, I'm guessing I'd be able to see a bit more if it was in person.
Does yours have the things I'm describing?

Also thank you for being so helpful and involved, I don't know why Samsung took so long to get their monitor to a good reviewer. You should have been one of the first on their list.


----------



## Falkentyne

Thank you very much!
I was interested in the Samsung just for strobing, because apparently it has NO (or very little) crosstalk at all, even at 144hz, which is basically unheard of. Enabling blur reduction on a Benq at 144hz and you would get crosstalk on 40% of the screen....


----------



## Hunched

Here's my October C24FG70 with the new firmware testing the Infinite Warfare image, wish I had a better camera that could show it better.



The text is now mostly blue during fast motion instead of purple. It looks more purple on the text than it is, it's definitely more blueish than it was with the August or September C24's.
Blue happens in numerous places scattered throughout the image.
Green can primarily be seen on the vents, and also the text depending on speed and direction.
Purple is over on the wall, rails, and pipes near the guard.

I'm going to continue trying to get a better one like Yukarri's or PCM's.
@Techbyte had no luck with their November C24FG70 though, made in November isn't a guarantee.
Returns for weeks.


----------



## Malorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> I was about to post angrily about your absolute lack of shame in questioning Lord PCM's ways, but then i saw your edit in time. But, now i'm still a little disquieted. Thanks for triggering me!


Haha im such a lurker im not used to triggering people, feels great !





















Anyway im just happy things seem to be shaping up well for these monitors, now im just waiting for the pcmonitors review (with correct settings ! jk







) i was thinking of getting the 27" but i might get the smaller one after all since im upgrading from an ancient 226bw anyway


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malorne*
> 
> Haha im such a lurker im not used to triggering people, feels great !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway im just happy things seem to be shaping up well for these monitors, now im just waiting for the pcmonitors review (with correct settings ! jk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) i was thinking of getting the 27" but i might get the smaller one after all since im upgrading from an ancient 226bw anyway


I was just about ready to pull the trigger on one of these, especially now that they've gone down in price in Europe, but this whole purple thing managed to ruin it for me. Sometimes, i feel like i'll end up having to wait for affordable OLED not by choice but by force.


----------



## Malorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> I was just about ready to pull the trigger on one of these, especially now that they've gone down in price in Europe, but this whole purple thing managed to ruin it for me. Sometimes, i feel like i'll end up having to wait for affordable OLED not by choice but by force.


It seems like OLED monitors are atleast 2 years away (best case scenario) from becoming mainstream (assuming they do become mainstream at some point). On the other hand it seems that these VA monitors are the best you can get right now in terms of performance/quality balance (based on the 27" acer review on tftcentral) and if all those purple trail/ freesync shimmering issues are fixed via firmware. The only thing that worries me is how the curve is going to affect my spacing/zoning in fighting games..


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Here's my October C24FG70 with the new firmware testing the Infinite Warfare image, wish I had a better camera that could show it better.
> 
> 
> 
> The text is now mostly blue during fast motion instead of purple. It looks more purple on the text than it is, it's definitely more blueish than it was with the August or September C24's.
> Blue happens in numerous places scattered throughout the image.
> Green can primarily be seen on the vents, and also the text depending on speed and direction.
> Purple is over on the wall, rails, and pipes near the guard.
> 
> I'm going to continue trying to get a better one like Yukarri's or PCM's.
> @Techbyte had no luck with their November C24FG70 though, made in November isn't a guarantee.
> Returns for weeks.


Where was it confirmed that the panels have new firmware? Has anyone gotten into the service menu, or a response form Samsung? Sorry if i missed part of the discussion. Just wondering where the proof of that is.


----------



## Malorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Where was it confirmed that the panels have new firmware? Has anyone gotten into the service menu, or a response form Samsung? Sorry if i missed part of the discussion. Just wondering where the proof of that is.


There are some new options in the menu for people with newer firmware(some sort of freesync modes), however most of them are still reporting that the purple issue is still there albeit less noticeable, the only exception to this seems to be the pcmonitors guy which seems to have almost 0 purple trailing, i dont know however if his review unit has been specially calibrated.. Anyway since he posted his video i started to be quite optimistic


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Where was it confirmed that the panels have new firmware? Has anyone gotten into the service menu, or a response form Samsung? Sorry if i missed part of the discussion. Just wondering where the proof of that is.


Newer C24FG70's have OSD settings the old ones do not have, specifically FreeSync settings and FreeSync flickering was fixed.
There could be multiple firmware's out though with the new FreeSync settings and fix, we don't know it doesn't give a version in the OSD and I don't know how to access the service menu.
PCM's November C24FG70 might have a newer firmware than mine, even though mine is new enough to not have the FreeSync flicker.
Or EU factory workers are just superior at calibrating overdrive and other settings before it leaves the factory







, every C24FG70 has a unit specific calibration sheet.

So I don't know what the deal is, because I have a new firmware and my blur issue is definitely different than my older 2 C24's, but it's not as good as PCM's from the looks of it.
PCM's is November, but Techbyte's *5th* C24 was from November and they said it wasn't much better than the previous 4.
No idea how the hell to get a "fixed" one, or what even makes it fixed. Doesn't seem like November or new firmware mean you get a perfect one, it will be different, more blue and green blur and less purple I guess.

Amazon.com isn't even selling the C24FG70 anymore, it's all third party sellers now with a couple units max. Guess they got tired of returns and stopped selling it.
Nowhere in Canada has November or newer C24's, Best Buy has sold 1 C24FG70 in the past 30 days and that was to me, it's still at 17 left in stock, they're never going to have new ones.

Do I seriously have to order one from the UK to get a new one that's good?
There's 0 chance of getting a November one from anywhere in Canada right now, nowhere in the US with stock ships to Canada, Samsung doesn't sell direct up here.
Samsung Canada isn't acknowledging the issue and allowing them to be sent in for updates like they now are in Germany and the US.
Firmware update can't be downloaded and applied.
It's real fun, the situation is actually impossible to solve for me right now.
It's all so absurdly inconvenient it's humorous a bit.

It's too perfect how there's no way to go about obtaining a better C24FG70, every possible avenue is shut down.


----------



## poiuu

regarding the 60hz antiblur thing, why not just get an upscaler like http://www.ebay.com/itm/DLP-3D-Video-Converter-AC-DC-Adapter-2x1-HDMI-1-4-For-120Hz-3D-Ready-Projector-/360690386473 or something...and panasonic has something really good that should come out next year that might beat this panel...


----------



## Falkentyne

How exactly would this $70 upscaler work?
Like, specifics please?

if a game FORCED 60hz refresh rate (like Dark Souls) and is double strobing, what good would this upscaler do?
If the game is running at 60hz, how is the monitor going to get a 120hz signal if the game doesn't even support 120hz to begin with?

I'd really like to see how this thing can work.
Let's take the Benq XL2735 for example.
This monitor double strobes at 60hz but single strobes at 100, 120 and 144hz.
What exactly will this upscaler do for this?


----------



## poiuu

you forgot to mention the extra input lag and the emf radiation it might give off or perhaps you mean the weight and height?, why would anyone know to careand how would they know, I imagine every single upscaler works differently too. I know a guy who payed for 2 titan video cards then a few months later got 2 of the titan X's, the option is there for you to buy an upscaler to test everything yourself, alot of people already returned several of these monitors here just for testing too, its only $70...
basically on cheap junk like this specifics don't exist period IMO, and also

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2pe19g/an_fpsunlocker_has_been_developed_for_the/
alot of games have hacks that you to bypass fps locks


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Here's my October C24FG70 with the new firmware testing the Infinite Warfare image, wish I had a better camera that could show it better.
> 
> 
> 
> The text is now mostly blue during fast motion instead of purple. It looks more purple on the text than it is, it's definitely more blueish than it was with the August or September C24's.
> Blue happens in numerous places scattered throughout the image.
> Green can primarily be seen on the vents, and also the text depending on speed and direction.
> Purple is over on the wall, rails, and pipes near the guard.
> 
> I'm going to continue trying to get a better one like Yukarri's or PCM's.
> @Techbyte had no luck with their November C24FG70 though, made in November isn't a guarantee.
> Returns for weeks.


Yeah, mine doesn't show that extent of overshoot. It certainly does have some overshoot (especially in the left of my video as you identified, which was quite close to what I saw if a bit exaggerated in the video). But nothing like the bright trailing around the text.


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Newer C24FG70's have OSD settings the old ones do not have, specifically FreeSync settings and FreeSync flickering was fixed.
> There could be multiple firmware's out though with the new FreeSync settings and fix, we don't know it doesn't give a version in the OSD and I don't know how to access the service menu.
> PCM's November C24FG70 might have a newer firmware than mine, even though mine is new enough to not have the FreeSync flicker.
> Or EU factory workers are just superior at calibrating overdrive and other settings before it leaves the factory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , every C24FG70 has a unit specific calibration sheet.
> 
> So I don't know what the deal is, because I have a new firmware and my blur issue is definitely different than my older 2 C24's, but it's not as good as PCM's from the looks of it.
> PCM's is November, but Techbyte's *5th* C24 was from November and they said it wasn't much better than the previous 4.
> No idea how the hell to get a "fixed" one, or what even makes it fixed. Doesn't seem like November or new firmware mean you get a perfect one, it will be different, more blue and green blur and less purple I guess.
> 
> Amazon.com isn't even selling the C24FG70 anymore, it's all third party sellers now with a couple units max. Guess they got tired of returns and stopped selling it.
> Nowhere in Canada has November or newer C24's, Best Buy has sold 1 C24FG70 in the past 30 days and that was to me, it's still at 17 left in stock, they're never going to have new ones.
> 
> Do I seriously have to order one from the UK to get a new one that's good?
> There's 0 chance of getting a November one from anywhere in Canada right now, nowhere in the US with stock ships to Canada, Samsung doesn't sell direct up here.
> Samsung Canada isn't acknowledging the issue and allowing them to be sent in for updates like they now are in Germany and the US.
> Firmware update can't be downloaded and applied.
> It's real fun, the situation is actually impossible to solve for me right now.
> It's all so absurdly inconvenient it's humorous a bit.
> 
> It's too perfect how there's no way to go about obtaining a better C24FG70, every possible avenue is shut down.


That's what I'm thinking, maybe Samsung has 2 different firmwares, one for freesync and another for purple overshoot. If not, it must come down to how each unit is calibrated specifically. Even if monitors are from the same month, seems like some are worse than others. Though right now everyone is still getting monitors from November or earlier, which we have no idea if Samsung implemented a fix for the purple issue specifically and applied it to the November monitors. I'm still waiting to see if someone would send it in for service, though I understand it maybe nearly impossible for most in this forum.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Yeah, mine doesn't show that extent of overshoot. It certainly does have some overshoot (especially in the left of my video as you identified, which was quite close to what I saw if a bit exaggerated in the video). But nothing like the bright trailing around the text.


That's good to know, that better ones exist.
I just have no idea how I go about getting one as good as yours is my problem now.
BestBuy.ca's stock number has went down once in 30 days, from 18 to 17 when I last bought one a week ago, it's all old stock that has been sitting in their warehouse since day one.
I could wait months and still get one from September if they're not selling which they aren't.

What would be nice is if somewhere that hasn't had them in stock since day one started selling them, if somewhere new had stock tomorrow it would likely all be new units.
I've contacted quite a few shops that sell other Samsung monitors asking if they plan to carry it but no luck.

I'll probably have to return my C24 early January before the window closes, don't think I'm going to find anywhere by then with guaranteed November or newer units that deliver to Canada and don't have bull**** return policies regarding dead pixels and restocking fees and all that garbage.

I can't even find a single place that has it in stock in the US that ships to Canada, not Amazon, Newegg, Samsung direct, nothing.
All of this because we can't update the firmware? Many returns from many people could have been 100% avoided.
I have to just keep looking for somewhere I can buy from.

Anyways...
I don't understand why these motion issues vary so drastically from unit to unit.
If we could see the firmware version that would clear things up, if that's all it is.
It's like overdrive strength is a lottery, I don't understand.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> That's what I'm thinking, maybe Samsung has 2 different firmwares, one for freesync and another for purple overshoot. If not, it must come down to how each unit is calibrated specifically. Even if monitors are from the same month, seems like some are worse than others. Though right now everyone is still getting monitors from November or earlier, which we have no idea if Samsung implemented a fix for the purple issue specifically and applied it to the November monitors. I'm still waiting to see if someone would send it in for service, though I understand it maybe nearly impossible for most in this forum.


@mafiosii sent theirs in to Samsung, they're in Germany I believe.
Said they'll have it back in a week and tell us how it worked out.


----------



## aliquis

@ PCM2:

I know it has been mentioned already, but it would be really convenient if samsung provided us(with models that suffer from freesync flicker and purple trailing) with a firmware update that can be applied without having to send our monitors to the service center (if possible of course)


----------



## WhoKnowsThat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Thank you very much!
> I was interested in the Samsung just for strobing, because apparently it has NO (or very little) crosstalk at all, even at 144hz, which is basically unheard of. Enabling blur reduction on a Benq at 144hz and you would get crosstalk on 40% of the screen....


That's because of 4 channel strobing. I stumbled across it on Samsung website. Below link to site and detiled description.

http://displaysolutions.samsung.com/business-monitor/curved-gaming-monitor

http://displaysolutions.samsung.com/fileDownload/41217?dir=business-monitor&file=Whitepaper

My CFG70 have A in code but in OSD there is only FreeSync ON and OFF. I tought it should have new wersion of software.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> @ PCM2:
> 
> I know it has been mentioned already, but it would be really convenient if samsung provided us with a firmware update that can be applied without having to send our monitors to the service center (if possible of course)


They use some stupid circular service port nobody in the world actually has a cable for, you need some contraption like this

It would be nice if they designed future monitors with a USB port or something, and actually provide firmware for download.


----------



## kyuuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> It's FB02.
> 
> And yes I'll certainly pass on thoughts to Samsung about any issues I encounter and the fact 60Hz strobing is useless due to double-strobing. Can't promise they'd do anything about it though.


Say PCM2 can you show us your calibration sheet that was in the Samsung box.
And from where did you get your cfg70, direct from Samsung?


----------



## aliquis

*tftcentral* published a review of the new LG 34UC79G: link : http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/lg_34uc79g.htm

Although a different monitor by all means, he mentions in his review that the overdrive settings in the default firmware were not properly set up and that the monitor produced smearing. It seems that the only way to fix this is to send the monitor to a LG service center so that they can apply a new firmware that fixes these overdrive issues.

Apparently what happened to the c24fg70 is not that unusual after all, both LG and Samsung seem to have sloppy quality control. really makes you lose confidence when the first thing, after you buy a new monitor, is to send it for a repair to a service center.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyuuki*
> 
> Say PCM2 can you show us your calibration sheet that was in the Samsung box.
> And from where did you get your cfg70, direct from Samsung?


No. Via their UK PR team. A scan of the calibration report will be included with the upcoming written review.


----------



## Ashun

Falkentyne, it may seem like you're alone in asking for 60 hz strobing, but I'm glad you're asking.

As a long time CRT user, I admire the efforts (especially of Samsung here) to do strobing well, but I have no idea why these companies continue to double strobe at 60 hz; no one who cares about motion clarity is going to be impressed with double images on all 60 hz content. Who do they think uses this? TFTCentral just posted their LG 34UC79G review, and, of course, it double strobes at 60 hz, but that may be the least of LG's problems when it comes to their near useless "Motion Blur Reduction" mode.

I recently purchased a Samsung KU6290 to complement my CRT:



The Samsung actually single strobes at 60 hz! But there are problems: if you enable this, input lag goes through the roof, and the pixel response times are so bad, you can see ghosting throughout the frame. Here's the best pursuit photo I could get showing the whole screen top to bottom:



If I'm playing a racing game with a controller, the center of the screen is pretty clear and I don't especially notice the input lag. It's not great, but it's a TV. With these new Samsung gaming monitors, they're very close to getting everything right except for this double strobing thing.

PCM2, I'm with Falkentyne on this; We have little means of getting through to someone who can actually implement changes, so we need someone like you to pester Samsung for firmware updates. We ought to be able to strobe at any refresh rate, but 60 hz is the most important one.


----------



## Falkentyne

Hi Ashun!
Thanks for that picture. Yeah on that monitor the strobing is pretty awful. In looking at that picture, the Strobe Crosstalk covers more than HALF the screen.
If you look at the very top, and look at the red vertical line, you can see where the line begins to very slightly fade out, while a NEW red line begins to form to the right of the original red line, but appears as a very horrible ghost image. That red line that you see is actually the image of the "previous" frame (back in time, so to speak), which makes sense because the input lag at the TOP of the screen is lower than the bottom, so you're getting more input lag as you go "down". And as you go downwards, ANOTHER red line begins to appear to the left of the primary red line, which is 1 frame in the future (16ms+) at most), so even more input lag. You're basically getting over 32ms of total input lag spreading across the entire frame, with the top being the fastest (you see the 'remnants of the current frame, which is fastest, with most of the next frame (lag +1) and the bottom being the slowest.

I'll take a pic of benq at 60hz for you .


----------



## PCM2

Yeah, the motion clarity was actually so bad at 60Hz strobe (with solid repetitions of the main object both before and after the object) that I assumed it was double strobing. But now I have tested again I can quite clearly see a level of flicker that would indicate 60Hz single strobing - just with rubbish motion clarity.


----------



## Kurupt1

Guess that's a good thing, any way to get a video of what ur describing?


----------



## Falkentyne

Ashun, sorry for thread crapping. And sorry about the potato pictures, this camera is only capable of 1280x720 resolution.

Here's the Benq at 60hz with the Strobe phase set to 90 and Single Strobe enabled (because anything above 92 gets ignored because of reasons with this VT), persistence set to 1.5ms and a Vertical Total 1354 tweak applied. This one is with the AMA set to high.



Here is with the AMA set to "Low" (undocumented).


Your Samsung picture at 60hz has more crosstalk than the Benq does at 144hz...and those overdrive artifacts...

You guys don't want me to take a picture with double strobe. Trust me.


----------



## Ashun

If you weren't posting about 60 hz strobing here (and at hardforum and at blurbusters...), it would get completely overlooked, so keep at it!

It's hard to tell from the photos, but the BenQ looks good in both. And I appreciate how hard it is to take pursuit photos without a slider; I took more than 50 shots to get that one from the previous post.

The Samsung TV is not great for games, but I'm lucky enough that I can still use my Dell P1130 CRT, which was made in 2003. We're at a point where there may be some young people who've never seen what a CRT looks like in motion, so I've been following the development of these Samsung panels closely.

Is there any _easy_ way for PCM2 to verify the refresh frequency?


----------



## PCM2

There would be if I wasn't moving house. My oscilloscope and light sensor would be able to pick up the frequency no problem, but it's burried deep in a garage, lost in a sea of boxes currently.


----------



## Hunched

Am I the only person in Canada with a C24FG70?
Come on people, it's actually a reasonable price now at $450 CAD.
Link
Buy that **** up so we can actually have new ones in the country please... This is $150 cheaper than anywhere else you can buy it in Canada.
Now is the time if you were thinking about it.

If you get an old one you can just exchange it at no extra cost anyway, and it's not like you're going to get a new one from anywhere else in Canada.
I mean I suppose you could wait for them to sell out and then spend an extra $150 to get the same thing for no reason, $150 more just to avoid an exchange?


----------



## kyuuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Am I the only person in Canada with a C24FG70?
> Come on people, it's actually a reasonable price now at $450 CAD.
> Link
> Buy that **** up so we can actually have new ones in the country please... This is $150 cheaper than anywhere else you can buy it in Canada.
> Now is the time if you were thinking about it.
> 
> If you get an old one you can just exchange it at no extra cost anyway, and it's not like you're going to get a new one from anywhere else in Canada.
> I mean I suppose you could wait for them to sell out and then spend an extra $150 to get the same thing for no reason, $150 more just to avoid an exchange?


I have ordered one from amazon Germany hope it is a November one get him this Friday.
When mafiosii's cfg70 is fixed next week will i send mine to samsung service center to get it fixed.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyuuki*
> 
> I have ordered one from amazon Germany hope it is a November one get him this Friday.
> When mafiosii's cfg70 is fixed next week will i send mine to samsung service center to get it fixed.


Good luck.
I tried to get information out of Staples as to whether they could figure out if they have any in stock from November or newer, all they could tell me is they have 11 in the warehouse.
All 11 might be from before November though, like the 17 at BestBuy.ca, might be part of the reason they're on sale.

Hopefully this sale moves some units. If they could sell the 11 they have that would be perfect, I'd be able to do an exchange if mine is old with issues and definitely get a November or December one.
That is if they order more and continue selling them...

There's 11 or 17 old C24's in my way of getting a new one, depending on whether I go through Staples or Best Buy, and nobody is buying them.









Last I talked to Samsung Canada support they weren't aware of any issues.
I don't want to brute force through 11 C24's, that's ridiculous.

I just ordered another one from Staples since it's $450 and my current one is bad.
I can return my bad one for the full $600, and keep exchanging the $450 one if I have to.
Wonder how many times I can exchange until they go out of their way to get me what I want or get pissed off and make a refund the only option.
If they could special order a new one and avoid all the old garbage they have in stock everyone would be happier.

I've made it as clear as I can to them that anything not from November or December I'm returning.
If I do somehow get a perfect October one I will keep it though of course.


----------



## Hunched

I found that the C24FG70 is $440 as of today on DirectCanada (Owned by NCIX) but
Quote:


> LCD monitors and other products with LCD displays (i.e.: notebooks, cameras, etc.) adheres to the dead-pixel policy that been established by most of the manufacturers. Any product with an LCD screen must be a minimum of 7 (seven) dead LCD pixels to be considered defective. Please contact the manufacturer of the product for additional warranty information if you receive a product with less than 7 dead pixels.
> ...merchandise WITH original packaging and materials may be eligible for return within our 15-day customer satisfaction policy and will be subject to a 15% restocking fee.


LOL nope
Sticking with Staples and other places that let you return for any reason without charging me to do so.


----------



## Nosaer

I remember hearing a story of a guy returning over 40 monitors

starting to think that wasn't a story


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nosaer*
> 
> I remember hearing a story of a guy returning over 40 monitors
> 
> starting to think that wasn't a story


Since we can identify the month the monitor was manufactured by the S/N on the outside of the box, I'm not even going to bother opening them unless it's right.
If a retailer has issues with me returning multiple brand new never opened products, that's their problem.
Apparently it's impossible to get anyone to read some numbers and letters on a sticker on a box, so this is what happens instead.

I'm not going to just give up on getting what I want because nobody can do anything to help, we can do this the hard way, it's not hard for me.
It takes actual seconds to order one online and a few minutes to return one in store, a few minutes in December, worst case scenario even.
So I'm not going to stop, no reason to.

You said someone did 40, worst case scenario this place has 11 in stock, then they get new ones.
It's ridiculous but it's not like there's another way, at least that I'm aware of, so **** it.
We can brute force the way to victory.

If I could buy directly from Samsung, if I could buy from anywhere that hasn't had stock for months, if I could download the firmware and install it, if I could send it in to Samsung for them to do it, I would.
But none of those are options, so this is what I have to do to get what I want.
And I really want this.


----------



## poiuu

can't even buy it in australia yet if ever..., the foris 240 2013 one was available for about three weeks in my country at several stores then it vanished..., they don't like defective junk here. I'd rather it was 120hz /100hz or even 85hz with no defects than this...i'm not suprised people won't buy it....no offense...though if you use freesync and not anti-blur I'd say buy this 100% (your still getting ips+va+144hz in this thing more or less...), there's no reason to wait otherwise, from what I understand anyway...

on another note 144hzmonitors.com direct quote; "you would have never known what it's like to reach graphical perfection - until now!"
PS. this was actually in a 'review' on a 21.5inch $120 US monitor...


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poiuu*
> 
> can't even buy it in my country yet if ever..., the foris 240 2013 one was available for about three weeks in my country at several stores then it vanished..., we don't deal with defective junk here. I'd rather it was 120hz /100hz or even 85hz with no defects than this...i'm not suprised people won't buy it....no offense...though if you use freesync and not anti-blur I'd say buy this 100% (your still getting ips+va+144hz in this thing more or less...), there's no reason to wait otherwise, from what I understand anyway...
> 
> on another note 144hzmonitors.com direct quote; "you would have never known what it's like to reach graphical perfection - until now!"
> PS. this was actually in a 'review' on a 21.5inch $120 US monitor...


Nobody is buying it in Canada because it's overpriced probably, said and done it totals $667 CAD which is $502 USD.
Now it's $450 CAD, at least for a weeks sale at Staples, which is $338 USD which is a lot closer to the US retail price of $350.
No free $60 Watch Dogs 2 for Canadians though.

At least now I have a $450 CAD C24 on the way, that price is locked and I can keep exchanging it even though they likely don't have any new ones in stock.
BestBuy.ca's C24 stock went from 18 to 17 in the past 30 days the second I bought one from them.
You'll never get a new one if they always have old ones in stock, do 17 exchanges to accomplish nothing.
I know exactly what I want and what needs to be on the box, but they would rather me endlessly exchange than figure out if they even have new ones or if they can get them.
It's weird, they're trying to maximize the amount of inconvenience I can cause them.
I assume they expect me to give up after a couple? Ha... Already on my 4th. Or they'll just stop it from continuing.
I'm buying and returning/exchanging C24FG70's from wherever I can until this is solved.

The C24 even has these issues at 60hz at least on the ones I've had so I don't know what the deal is.
I've been waiting for this monitor since August, and have been waiting for something like it for years.
That Foris FG2421 is about the next closest thing, but it's impossible to find and is a huge QC lottery as well, and input lag is terrible.
What country are you in?


----------



## RSC08

On the Amazon.de comments of the C34F791 one guy asked the reviewer to do *this test* @ prad.de. And the reviewer did the test and said "I have times the test with the Flash animation regarding Schlieren carried out. Yes, the red rectangle creates minimal purple-colored streaks during the movement.". But wasn't the issue on the 24'' one with whites? Can anyone with the 24'' version do the above mentioned test please?


----------



## PCM2

There are no issues of note with that test on my C24FG70. The problematic transitions are between medium/light and significantly darker shades predominantly, whereas that test is really between two medium shades.


----------



## kyuuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> There are no issues of note with that test on my C24FG70. The problematic transitions are between medium/light and significantly darker shades predominantly, whereas that test is really between two medium shades.


Say can you show us the calibration sheet from Samsung before you add it to your review, get a c24fg70 tomorrow and like to see the diff.
Like to know is the purple from wrong calibration i'am from eu so i get a eu model and hope a November one.


----------



## BlazeGaming

Samsung CF791 sneak peak done by a Italian guy




Also the unboxing


----------



## Falkentyne

Anyone figure out how to enter the service menu? Perhaps it's similar to the service menu on other Samsung models? The 2233rz had some strange code of setting brightness and contrast to 0, then holding menu for 5 seconds or something...


----------



## PCM2

That doesn't work with the new models with JOG buttons. I've spent several hours trying to work out how to access that, without success.









@kyuuki

Regarding requests for the calibration sheet, I suggest instead you share your findings and perhaps calibration report. I'll let you know if mine is different and if so will consider uploading ahead of the review.


----------



## BlazeGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazeGaming*
> 
> Samsung CF791 sneak peak done by a Italian guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the unboxing


UPDATE: no purple trailing or artifacts on his sample on both tests


----------



## DaWaN

I just received my Acer XZ271.

At the moment I cannot set the overdrive, it is greyed out and set to normal.
Connected to a Radeon RX470 with DisplayPort and FreeSync enabled.
The reaction time of this screen in the mode I am stuck in is absolute junk, it reminds me of an original PSP. Easily into the 20ms range when coming from blacks I would say.
Not even remotely as good as my Acer XB270HU loaner.

Now interestingly, albeit trailing like hell, I do not see the color shifting happening on the CoD image. But I do see color shifts on other grey-ish tints.

Anything else I should test for the people interested?
At the moment I feel like returning it an either opt for a MG279 or C24FG70 because I rather have some purple shift instead of this trailing / smudging I am seeing now.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaWaN*
> 
> I just received my Acer XZ271.
> 
> At the moment I cannot set the overdrive, it is greyed out and set to normal.
> Connected to a Radeon RX470 with DisplayPort and FreeSync enabled.
> The reaction time of this screen in the mode I am stuck in is absolute junk, it reminds me of an original PSP. Easily into the 20ms range when coming from blacks I would say.
> Not even remotely as good as my Acer XB270HU loaner.
> 
> Now interestingly, albeit trailing like hell, I do not see the color shifting happening on the CoD image. But I do see color shifts on other grey-ish tints.
> 
> Anything else I should test for the people interested?
> At the moment I feel like returning it an either opt for a MG279 or C24FG70 because I rather have some purple shift instead of this trailing / smudging I am seeing now.


Is overdrive still greyed out when FreeSync is disabled?


----------



## DaWaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Is overdrive still greyed out when FreeSync is disabled?


Yes, still greyed out when using DP1.1 standard (no Freesync) and/or using different refreshrates.
Let me find a HDMI cable and see what will happen with that.

Edit:
HDMI only goes up to 120Hz and does not allow overdrive either.
DP goes up to 144Hz and in DP 1.1 mode I still cannot enable overdrive.

In bios I do get Overdrive settings and FreeSync also works over HDMI.
So some sort of AMD specific setting is preventing me from setting the overdrive, even when I disable FreeSync on the graphics card and/or DP setting in the monitor.

Pixel response times are horrible in FreeSync mode, this monitor has to go back.
I still kinda like the contrast though: it is better than IPS.
Question now is: will I give the LC24FG70 a try or go directly with the Asus MG279?


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazeGaming*
> 
> UPDATE: no purple trailing or artifacts on his sample on both tests


That guy is really nice, saw his unboxing and asked for a small vid in action and he did it the same day. But the test vid is new to me too.

This really gives hope I'm REALLY excited for this thing now. Just 5 more weeks. This is torture.


----------



## DaWaN

Just put my R9 280x back into my PC and it allows me to play with the overdrive settings.
From what I can judge now, the "normal" overdrive setting shows much better motion clarity compared to the FreeSync mode.
Also interesting is the "Extreme" mode which should normally avoided, but it actually shows even better motion clarity and -albeit visible- not too terrible halos.
I will do some more testing, but everyone wanting to have FreeSync please stay away from the XZ271.
Another monitor plagued by overdrive issues...

I have to say though: the contrast is impressive, really an improvement over IPS!


----------



## BlazeGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> That guy is really nice, saw his unboxing and asked for a small vid in action and he did it the same day. But the test vid is new to me too.
> 
> This really gives hope I'm REALLY excited for this thing now. Just 5 more weeks. This is torture.


Really hard to hold off in pulling the trigger on PG348Q because its having G-Sync. 2'nd option would be to just buy this Samsung for the lack of IPS glow and BLB, native 100hz, good contrast and no scanlines, sell my GTX1080 and buy the VEGA when it comes out.. 3'rd option and the best is wait for the G-Sync implementation on these Samsung monitors, but that would probably take even longer. Wish we had some accurate dates.

Also, this monitor is 1200 Euros on preorder which makes it the same price as PG348Q. Not having G-Sync should make it lower, but I guess the 100hz native and the Quantum-Dot raised the price. This is a turn off.


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazeGaming*
> 
> Really hard to hold off in pulling the trigger on PG348Q because its having G-Sync. 2'nd option would be to just buy this Samsung for the lack of IPS glow and BLB, native 100hz, good contrast and no scanlines, sell my GTX1080 and buy the VEGA when it comes out.. 3'rd option and the best is wait for the G-Sync implementation on these Samsung monitors, but that would probably take even longer. Wish we had some accurate dates.
> 
> Also, this monitor is 1200 Euros on preorder which makes it the same price as PG348Q. Not having G-Sync should make it lower, but I guess the 100hz native and the Quantum-Dot raised the price. This is a turn off.


In Germany there's one shop I trust which already offers it for 1050€ (Cyberport). I'm sure it will go below 1000€ after arriving on the market, we shouldn't forget that its still on preorder and thats always more expensive.

Even if it would stay on 1200€, a G-Sync version would *atleast* put another 300€ on top.

Seriously just buy this beauty if its free of major issues, I'm gonna do for sure. I intend to watch Blurays on it so VA >>>>> IPS for that anways. Gaming maybe makes 30% of my usage. Just switch to AMD and don't feed Nvidias greed.


----------



## RSC08

It's already below 1000€ at Amazon.fr... I pre ordered mine for 895€ from them.


----------



## BlazeGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> In Germany there's one shop I trust which already offers it for 1050€ (Cyberport). I'm sure it will go below 1000€ after arriving on the market, we shouldn't forget that its still on preorder and thats always more expensive.
> 
> Even if it would stay on 1200€, a G-Sync version would *atleast* put another 300€ on top.
> 
> Seriously just buy this beauty if its free of major issues, I'm gonna do for sure. I intend to watch Blurays on it so VA >>>>> IPS for that anways. Gaming maybe makes 30% of my usage. Just switch to AMD and don't feed Nvidias greed.


1050€ is a decent price, the shipping for me is around 68€. Hopefully the price drops. I have a big thing for having something with true blacks, no BLB/clouding or glow. Gaming takes more than 50% of my usage and coming from a 144hz TN it will be a bit hard but hopefully the colors and the immersive experience will be a good trade off. Also tearing is something to consider because the wider you go, the more visible it gets. THE WAIT IS SO ******* HARD !


----------



## Alamar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaWaN*
> 
> Yes, still greyed out when using DP1.1 standard (no Freesync) and/or using different refreshrates.
> Let me find a HDMI cable and see what will happen with that.
> 
> Edit:
> HDMI only goes up to 120Hz and does not allow overdrive either.
> DP goes up to 144Hz and in DP 1.1 mode I still cannot enable overdrive.
> 
> In bios I do get Overdrive settings and FreeSync also works over HDMI.
> So some sort of AMD specific setting is preventing me from setting the overdrive, even when I disable FreeSync on the graphics card and/or DP setting in the monitor.
> 
> Pixel response times are horrible in FreeSync mode, this monitor has to go back.
> I still kinda like the contrast though: it is better than IPS.
> Question now is: will I give the LC24FG70 a try or go directly with the Asus MG279?


Well just wanted to remind va fg2421 doesn't have any overdrive (any visable or in options) and it has fast response times (when fps > 100) + strobing (in strobe mode any panel slowness would be seen even more then with sample-and-hold blurring). So maybe this Samsung effort with panel isn't so great and overdrive must be powerful and thats why all those "purple" and similiar problems?
Interesting if bigger size panels will have similiar problems or maybe same panels in other (not Samsung) monitors.


----------



## khyryk

Received a replacement, unfortunately built in September. It confirms that my current one is defective -- 1/2 to 2/3 of the screen is too yellow/orange. However, the replacement also has a dead pixel and a stuck pixel. Maybe I ought to just return them both and go back to being an 80 hz peasant.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khyryk*
> 
> Received a replacement, unfortunately built in September. It confirms that my current one is defective -- 1/2 to 2/3 of the screen is too yellow/orange. However, the replacement also has a dead pixel and a stuck pixel. Maybe I ought to just return them both and go back to being an 80 hz peasant.


The only issues I've encountered besides the obvious colored blur catastrophe is some backlight bleed in the corners on my most recent C24.
All I can suggest is try to find a different store selling them, ask stores if they will be selling them, see if anyone can be useful and help.
We know that the letter B is required before the unit number for it to be November, probably C for December seeing as October is A. August is 8, September is 9.

I've just googled C24FG70, C24FG70FQN, LC24FG70FQNXZA, whatever shops tend to label it and checked everything.
You have to just exchange it forever and hope for the best if the shop is unwilling to get somebody to read the S/N on the box, or find a different shop.

Since you got September that shop is dead end if they have a bunch from September in stock, but it could have been the last of the old ones who knows.


----------



## poiuu

the AOC AGON AG322FCX sounds good and cheap...31.5" 1920x1080 at 144Hz VA Panel freesync 4ms 3000:1 curved $499au.
it should be using the Samsung C32F391FWE panel but 20% cheaper, the ViewSonic XG3202 is 10% cheaper too, more or less the same specs...the BenQ EX3200R 31.5" is 20% more...


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poiuu*
> 
> the AOC AGON AG322FCX sounds good and cheap...31.5" 1920x1080 at 144Hz VA Panel freesync 4ms 3000:1 curved $499au.
> it should be using the Samsung C32F391FWE panel but 20% cheaper, the ViewSonic XG3202 is 10% cheaper too, more or less the same specs...the BenQ EX3200R 31.5" is 20% more...


1920x1080 on 31,5" in 2016- soon 2017 is a complete and utter joke. The pixels will be the size of my hand.


----------



## poiuu

and yet people still buy 50"+ TV's that are mostly 1080p and they think those look great...


----------



## JOASJOAS

For europe, the cheapest site I've seen is Amazon.fr but if you buy at the price they have now, when they have stock, can you say that the price I paid is wrong ?.

Since it says nothing of guaranteed minimum price, as in many other products.
Or if I order, do I respect the current price?


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poiuu*
> 
> and yet people still buy 50"+ TV's that are mostly 1080p and they think those look great...


Because they do look great from 2-3 meters.

PC screens tho are usually used within 50-75 cm range...


----------



## JOASJOAS

I have a pre-order dell u3417w 750 €,
Would you pay 850 € for samsung cf791?


----------



## Astreon

Gladly. But it will be much more expensive in Europe. Expect 1100 euro


----------



## JOASJOAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Gladly. But it will be much more expensive in Europe. Expect 1100 euro


Amazon fr says 900 €, I have an advantage with taxes so I can buy something cheaper


----------



## Astreon

Let's not kid ourselves here.

All shops in Europe offer this monitor in preorder for 1050-1100.

Amazon won't sell this for US price in Europe

Edit :unless you mean the price without VAT?


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JOASJOAS*
> 
> I have a pre-order dell u3417w 750 €,
> Would you pay 850 € for samsung cf791?


I would pay 850 in a heartbeat, but the samsung costs like 1000-1200 euro. (I know amazon.fr) is a bit weird.


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Let's not kid ourselves here.
> 
> All shops in Europe offer this monitor in preorder for 1050-1100.
> 
> Amazon won't sell this for US price in Europe
> 
> Edit :unless you mean the price without VAT?


Exactly this - the monitor will not be priced at US prices, no hardware ever is. Hardware is always cheaper in the US compared to EU.


----------



## JOASJOAS

I talked by chat and they told me this

Bonjour, je m'appelle oussama et je serais heureux de vous aider
je vérifie ça pour vous accordez moi un instant s'il vous plait.
s'agit il de cet article ? Samsung c34 F791 86 cm 34zol Curved TFT 21 : 9 3440 x 14
Moi: yes
la question est de savoir si elles respectent le prix lors de l'achat ou peuvent changer
ne dit rien prix garanti
Oussama: oui les prix peuvent changer
je vous suggère de le précommander
Moi: puis, à sa sortie peut être un autre prix et je dois payer la différence?
Oussama: pour bénéficer de la baisse de prix si ça baisse .
Non si ca augmente
vous allez passer la commande avec ce prix et au moment de sa sortie vouss serez débité de ce montant
Moi: il pardonne, si je paie € 900 maintenant si la sortie jusqu'à 1000 je vais payer 900 ?? pardonne le traducteur google est régulier
Oussama: oui
Moi: ok thanks

If google not to mistranslated, I understood that they respect the price


----------



## Sinddk

IT strikes me a bit odd that amazon.fr are selling at 920 euro, when on every other site on EU its 1100-1200 euro. So either you will have to wait a long time to get this monitor because alot of people will preorder this or you get a box filled with bricks









916 euro is a good deal tho. M340CLZ at 640 euro is a better one - IF you live in the US or if you are lucky to avoid customs in EU.


----------



## JOASJOAS

I have put myself in contact now by email, asking the same (now in English)









I wanted the dell u3417w for christmas, but there is no stock in amazon europe and I have pre-order. But seeing that the departure of samsung is coming .....


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JOASJOAS*
> 
> I have put myself in contact now by email, asking the same (now in English)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted the dell u3417w for christmas, but there is no stock in amazon europe and I have pre-order. But seeing that the departure of samsung is coming .....


Did you think about LG 34UC98-W?


----------



## JOASJOAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Did you think about LG 34UC98-W?


If I am looking at the lg 34uc98, if I can buy at a good price in amazon, I look a lot, since I have seen it at 780 €, but I delayed 5 minutes to buy and changed the price to 900 €.
And having the Dell reserved for 740 € I do not worry much, but if vulevo to see good price I do not think


----------



## RSC08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Let's not kid ourselves here.
> 
> All shops in Europe offer this monitor in preorder for 1050-1100.
> 
> Amazon won't sell this for US price in Europe
> 
> Edit :unless you mean the price without VAT?


O pre-ordered mine for 895€ from them and it was 880€ a couple of days before. They will honor the price, amazon does this constantly. If you order a Samsung 960 Pro 512GB from amazon.es you will get it for 290€, lowest price anywhere in EU atm. It just works like that, their prices fluctuate a ton from site to site and sometimes you get deals like these.


----------



## JOASJOAS

I in the pre-order dell u3417w said: minimum price guaranteed, if lower price we will lower it.

But in amazon.fr for example does not say "guaranteed minimum price" and that is the doubt I have. If the email confirms that I respect the price.
I will cancel the pre-order of amazon.it on the dell.

I will assure you, for fear that they will not respect the price on amazon.fr the day of your departure and miss the opportunity of dell so cheap.


----------



## RSC08

When you order an item without minimum price guaranteed it means you get it for the price you ordered it, any fluctuations in price in the meanwhile won't affect you at all.


----------



## Astreon

Can't find it on amazon fr

Does amazon allow to return the item for 14 days like in every other European country? In case there are bad pixels?


----------



## RSC08

Go to their site and search for "Samsung c34 F791".


----------



## Astreon

Sadly, Amazon.fr can't ship it to Poland.

So... lucky you, I guess. Polish shops will charge 1200 euro for it. Guaranteed.


----------



## typer12

My right edge in C24FG70 is much warmer(heat, not the colors) than the left, is it normal?
Btw. the right edge has a light blue glow, freesync off. I'm not talking about the blinking blue pixel line, but 10mm light blue shadow.


----------



## Hunched

I like how Amazon.com has more used C24FG70's in stock than new ones.
Returns so hot right now.
I'm not even involved in that, that's just US people.

Amazon doesn't even sell it themselves anymore, almost certainly because of all the returns.
It's just a few third party sellers with like 1-3 in stock that you can buy new from there.
If that doesn't get the message through I don't know what will, Amazon gave up selling your **** you messed up so bad.
If only you designed the monitor so the firmware could be updated, 90% of these returns wouldn't have happened and they would still sell your stuff.

What an idiot that guy is who thought it was a good idea not to allow users to be able to fix their monitors with updates, what a genius.
How do these people have their jobs, assuming they still do?
It's hilarious.

"Lets design our displays so it's impossible to update the firmware to fix issues, we don't need to be like the other guys, we don't make mistakes. What's the worst that could happen? We screw everything up on hundreds to thousands of monitors that nobody can fix? Nah..."


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzun*
> 
> What an idiot that guy is who thought it was a good idea not to allow users to be able to fix their monitors with updates, what a genius.
> How do these people have their jobs, assuming they still do?
> It's hilarious.
> 
> "Lets design our displays so it's impossible to update the firmware to fix issues, we don't need to be like the other guys, we don't make mistakes. What's the worst that could happen? We screw everything up on hundreds to thousands of monitors that nobody can fix? Nah..."


Can you name monitors which are easy to update firmware?


----------



## poiuu

thats easy, just go through every brands website then go through every single monitors download page and look for the ones with firmware updates one by one, it should only take you a few days if you do it non stop...easy...


----------



## fuzun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> Can you name monitors which are easy to update firmware?


I don't even care if there is no monitor which is update able. Making non update-able monitors is just a ******ed and unacceptable thing.


----------



## quovadis123

Wow
they keep pushing back the pre-order date on Amazon for the 34".
It was December 17th, now Dec 25.

After all this waiting, it had better be good


----------



## Fluffyman

The C34F791 was released in Switzerland, 9 in stock: https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/samsung-c34f791-34-3440x1440-monitor-5932840

Lets hope for good reviews.


----------



## Astreon

is it 1540 swiss franks? that's extraordinarily expensive.


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> is it 1540 swiss franks? that's extraordinarily expensive.


1540 is the UVP = MSRP.
The actual price on that site is 1119 swiss franks, thats currently about 1043€... cheaper than in Germany and they still say that Switzerland is an expensive country to live in lol.

I'm crossing my fingers for some reviews, unlike the Korean ones I would be able to understand them haha.


----------



## Erecshyrinol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Also practically any monitor with a USB port to answer your question, have you ever heard of BenQ or any other big brand putting out displays?


I did.

http://www.blurbusters.com/benq/diy-firmware-upgrade-for-benq-z-series/


----------



## Falkentyne

This isn't an official method though.
In fact MANY monitors can be flashed with this device.
Mstar is a huge semiconductor company and many TV's and monitors use their chips. Pretty much any monitor with a mstar firmware can be upgraded through ISP.

This REQUIRES A third party device however. There is no way to flash the firmware directly with software through windows as windows forbids low level direct access to the hardware. Linux can do it, but there are issues that can happen with Linux (like corruption of the DVI EDID, which can be fixed with a Mstar or RT809F device).


----------



## Erecshyrinol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> This isn't an official method though.
> In fact MANY monitors can be flashed with this device.
> Mstar is a huge semiconductor company and many TV's and monitors use their chips. Pretty much any monitor with a mstar firmware can be upgraded through ISP.
> 
> This REQUIRES A third party device however. There is no way to flash the firmware directly with software through windows as windows forbids low level direct access to the hardware. Linux can do it, but there are issues that can happen with Linux (like corruption of the DVI EDID, which can be fixed with a Mstar or RT809F device).


My point is that there are plenty enough monitors that don't allow simple firmware updates.


----------



## quovadis123

The USD is more or less one to one with the CHF. Never heard of that retailer. Must in Swiss German region only. Anyway with such a small market, it's not surprising they have released it there first.
I do not see the Swiss posting reviews, could be wrong. By the way, it's pretty hard to return products in Switzerland...they really have to be defective. Then to get a refund, is even harder.


----------



## GForce

I am reading through this topic and I am not done yet so I don't know if this issue has been fixed. But I can't believe the 24FG70 also had Freesync bugs like the flickering on the Windows taskbar in the lower left corner. The U24D590 had the exact same issue with Freesync enabled so it seems like Samsung is having some issues implementing Adaptive Sync correctly? I don't believe it is fixed on that model...


----------



## khyryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GForce*
> 
> I am reading through this topic and I am not done yet so I don't know if this issue has been fixed. But I can't believe the 24FG70 also had Freesync bugs like the flickering on the Windows taskbar in the lower left corner. The U24D590 had the exact same issue with Freesync enabled so it seems like Samsung is having some issues implementing Adaptive Sync correctly? I don't believe it is fixed on that model...


They were probably lazy and re-used the same buggy code.


----------



## MZ93

On Amazon now for $263.67!


----------



## boredgunner

Wow. Too bad the 24" model has the purple motion issue. If it didn't, I'd buy it. I don't need FreeSync, just blur reduction.


----------



## rews

Does the 27" have the same issues as the 24"? Can't find a lot of information about the 27", not sure I want to buy a 27" 1080p anyways.


----------



## khyryk

I hope this means they clear out the old stock and get some November-December monitors in.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khyryk*
> 
> I hope this means they clear out the old stock and get some November-December monitors in.


The ones on Amazon.com are probably from November or December, they had none in stock just a few days ago and now they do again.
You're lucky if you're in a country where people are actually buying them, you'll get new ones.

Amazon.com has probably sold far more than anywhere else has, that and Samsung direct sales.

BestBuy.ca is going to apparently try to go for a world record. I wonder how many more weeks they won't sell a single C24FG70.
Still 17 in stock and these idiots aren't one of the ones participating in the 25% off everyone is doing.


----------



## Sinddk

can someone explain to me, why when I try to pre-order cf791 on amazon the price jumps from 916 to 954 euro and then they add another 14 euro for shipping so the total is 968. Why the extra 40 euro out of no where?


----------



## trnqt

One annoyance with these monitors is that since you cant check monitor Hz in THE OSD there is no fast way to check if freesync is on.


----------



## Zoart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> The ones on Amazon.com are probably from November or December, they had none in stock just a few days ago and now they do again.
> You're lucky if you're in a country where people are actually buying them, you'll get new ones.
> 
> Amazon.com has probably sold far more than anywhere else has, that and Samsung direct sales.
> 
> BestBuy.ca is going to apparently try to go for a world record. I wonder how many more weeks they won't sell a single C24FG70.
> Still 17 in stock and these idiots aren't one of the ones participating in the 25% off everyone is doing.


I live in Belgium, the 27 inch is supposed to come out in January. Do you think that we will get November/december manufacturer date or something?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoart*
> 
> I live in Belgium, the 27 inch is supposed to come out in January. Do you think that we will get November/december manufacturer date or something?


I don't know.
Probably a good chance of getting a November one right away or shortly after if they sell in your country unlike mine...
Bunch of old ones in stock nobody is buying are in my way of getting a new one.
I just keep buying them until I get a new one.
I think the oldest C27's were manufactured in October.
The only person I know with a C27 is Trnqt and they got October and some purple blur.

Since new C24's are supposedly fine I'd think the same would go for the C27, seeing as it's the exact same issue.


----------



## rvectors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazeGaming*
> 
> UPDATE: no purple trailing or artifacts on his sample on both tests


The problem is that these Samsung monitors seem to heavily lean towards pink/purple hues, so it's difficult to really say for sure. Look at the skin tones, Geralt has a pink face.

I sometimes think I'm detecting a slight purple shift but in many scenes, the walls and landscape are purplish to start with, so hard to say definitively.

Movies look good though, skin tones still slightly off but then that must be the 125% QD.

Samsung's US sale page, still has 30 Dec as shipping date... since that's the last possible day of 2016, I imagine that wont stick


----------



## poiuu

may the 27" samsung got delayed cause they're giving away all the good panels to Acer Predator Z271, the contrast on that is a strange 1000:1 though, maybe they "locked" it, nice if it could be havked but its expensive too...or it has other problems....
well, soon we may or may not have the Samsung C27FG70 27" and the Samsung 29" ultra-wide 144Hz (LSM290DP01)


----------



## Erecshyrinol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poiuu*
> 
> may the 27" samsung got delayed cause they're giving away all the good panels to Acer Predator Z271, the contrast on that is a strange 1000:1 though, maybe they "locked" it, nice if it could be havked but its expensive too...or it has other problems....
> well, soon we may or may not have the Samsung C27FG70 27" and the Samsung 29" ultra-wide 144Hz (LSM290DP01)


Or far more likely, some office drone in charge of filling out specification tables just ctrl+v'd "1000:1" as he usually does in the contrast ratio section instead of the correct value. Check out just how many monitors Acer craps out daily and you'll understand.


----------



## Drome

Damn, so frustrating that the 27 inch is 1080p... I really want a 27 inch 1440p, but the Acer and Asus offerings have such dubious panels.


----------



## BlazeGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvectors*
> 
> The problem is that these Samsung monitors seem to heavily lean towards pink/purple hues, so it's difficult to really say for sure. Look at the skin tones, Geralt has a pink face.
> 
> I sometimes think I'm detecting a slight purple shift but in many scenes, the walls and landscape are purplish to start with, so hard to say definitively.
> 
> Movies look good though, skin tones still slightly off but then that must be the 125% QD.
> 
> Samsung's US sale page, still has 30 Dec as shipping date... since that's the last possible day of 2016, I imagine that wont stick


I think its quite obvious that there is HUGE difference if you compare that test with all the other test that were done on the 24 inch models that had issues. I don't think this model suffers from the same issues (at least not his sample), I'm not talking about color calibration or which hues is the monitor leaned to, I'm talking about anomalies that shouldn't be there.


----------



## Fluffyman

A Swiss owner of the C34F791 wrote a bit about his experience with it so far (just received it today):

- He tried several 21:9 monitors in the last few months, the Samsung has by far the least amount of BLB. Picture: http://i.imgur.com/Exi2vJ5.jpg
- Good AG coating, not too aggressive.
- Freesync worked at 50fps out of the box, idk if it reaches even lower.
- No noticable smearing or input lag
- NO purple hue or trailing

Side by side with his 27" TN: http://i.imgur.com/ydDMotf.jpg

Credit for the pictures goes to the user Malar: https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1643998&p=19583972#post19583972


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> A Swiss owner of the C34F791 wrote a bit about his experience with it so far (just received it today):
> 
> - He tried several 21:9 monitors in the last few months, the Samsung has by far the least amount of BLB. Picture: http://i.imgur.com/Exi2vJ5.jpg
> - Good AG coating, not too aggressive.
> - Freesync worked at 50fps out of the box, idk if it reaches even lower.
> - No noticable smearing or input lag
> - NO purple hue or trailing
> 
> Side by side with his 27" TN: http://i.imgur.com/ydDMotf.jpg
> 
> Credit for the pictures goes to the user Malar: https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1643998&p=19583972#post19583972


Wish the huge radeon window was closed so we could compare better screenshots


----------



## New green

I have the asus mg279q monitor which is an ips 144hz 27" 2560x1440 with freesync within 35-90hz. Would this new 34" 3440x1440 va 100hz freesync be an good upgrade or are there better 21:9 1440p monitors that are either already out or on the radar to be coming in 2017? I really like the colors on my mg279q and the blb is minimal and really would like an upgrade to 21:9 1440p without too much compromise. My understanding of freesync and gsync is that past 90fps it is not as noticable versus at 60fps so if i wanted to use nvidia gpu and can push it to 100fps i wouldnt need freesync.


----------



## Hunched

Just got another C24, S/N shows October.
Not opening the box, time to return and order another.


----------



## Hunched

My 6th C24 should arrive in a couple days. Will order more if I can find anywhere else good for Canada selling them.

Has anyone else got one from November or December yet?
All the ones on Amazon.com should be new.


----------



## Kinetix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> My 6th C24 should arrive in a couple days. Will order more if I can find anywhere else good for Canada selling them.
> 
> Has anyone else got one from November or December yet?
> All the ones on Amazon.com should be new.


I was going to get one, but the sale ended rather abruptly


----------



## Coldfriction

I just packed mine up to send in for exchange tomorrow. I'll have the replacement near the end of the week if all goes well and I'll let everyone here know what month it's from.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetix*
> 
> I was going to get one, but the sale ended rather abruptly


Yea I noticed... It was 25% off for maybe 2 days.
Still 25% off in Canada at Staples.ca, NCIX, and Canada Computers. Only Staples and Canada Computers have stock though.
Only Staples has a return policy that isn't pure cancer.


Lol. Dunno how this place is still in business, everything a company could do wrong they've done. Google results are amusing too.
Samsung is being really strict with retailers, there's barely any options, especially when most of the few are trash.

It would be so nice if Amazon.ca or any good retailer in Canada started selling C24's.
I've contacted like 20 different Canadian retailers that carry other Samsung products even monitors asking if they'll have it with no luck.
If any of those places suddenly have them for sale, I'm buying so fast, that delicious fresh November/December stock









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> I just packed mine up to send in for exchange tomorrow. I'll have the replacement near the end of the week if all goes well and I'll let everyone here know what month it's from.


Thanks!


----------



## khyryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> My 6th C24 should arrive in a couple days. Will order more if I can find anywhere else good for Canada selling them.
> 
> Has anyone else got one from November or December yet?
> All the ones on Amazon.com should be new.


I told Amazon CS to get me a newer build if they can. I didn't feel like rolling the dice and getting another Sept.; I have better things to do than pack and unpack all day, heh.


----------



## Kinetix

Scratch my previous post, monitor is on the way! Should have it before December is over, I'll let you guys know what build it is


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khyryk*
> 
> I told Amazon CS to get me a newer build if they can. I didn't feel like rolling the dice and getting another Sept.; I have better things to do than pack and unpack all day, heh.


I've tried telling BestBuy.ca and Staples.ca to do this for me, contact their warehouse.
Straight up said I'll just keep buying them and returning them until I get what I'm asking for, we can just avoid all of that if you help.
Apparently it's impossible for them to get the information








It doesn't hurt me, I'm not losing any money, it's just taking longer to get what I want and they're going to lose money this route.
Everyone loses, but they lose more, willingly lose more.
If that's what they want, that's what they want ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

If I ran a business I wouldn't want someone returning 5, 10, 15+ items if I could just look at a serial number and give them what they asked for.
The month can be identified by the S/N on the exterior of every C24FG70 box, should be easy to figure out especially when told EXACTLY what to look for.
Once I have a C24FG70 in its box, without opening it I can determine the month in 0.1 seconds, I must be a god to these people, how can I perform such miracles...









If they were selling at all I'd just wait a bit and get a new one in a month or two, but they're selling 0 C24FG70's a month, at least BestBuy.ca is.
So yea... wait actually forever at 0 sales a month, when the product is at peak popularity, I'll pass on waiting an eternity.
Hopefully Amazon will help you, but they've been selling in order of old to new. If I remember correctly you're not in the US?

I'd also just send it in to Samsung to update, if they allowed me the option.
Seems they're only doing this for people in Germany and the US.
So going through C24's until I get a good one it is!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetix*
> 
> Scratch my previous post, monitor is on the way! Should have it before December is over, I'll let you guys know what build it is


Good to hear! Hoping for more good news.

Here's how to tell the month without opening the box btw for anyone who wants to know

The "A" will be:
8 = August
9 = Sept
A = Oct
B = Nov
C = Dec?
1-7 for the rest of the months when 2017 begins most likely.


----------



## khyryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Hopefully Amazon will help you, but they've been selling in order of old to new. If I remember correctly you're not in the US?


I'm in the US, but I'm not convinced they got rid of all of their pre-November stock. I can wait some more due to their extended holiday returns and request another replacement then if CS can't help me -- I suppose I'm just a nice guy.


----------



## JOASJOAS

cf791 Amazon.es / amazon.fr says there are 2 external sellers with stock, I do not know if it will be true


----------



## Kurupt1

Read thru but don't think I saw anyone mention they got their Samsung rma back? Anyone yet to get that Samsung fix would b a real Christmas miracle if u let us know if it worked lol cmon someone has had to have sent and received their monitor for a fix


----------



## Kurupt1

So the the 27" Samsung cfg70 has a preorder on Amazon set to be released the 25th of Dec. Samsung said they should have monitors in stock for my order on the 2nd of January. Ima have to call Samsung to see why the extra week. I may actually just cancel my Samsung order and buy from Amazon once I actually see it in stock. Only problem is I don't have prime, and shipping rates and/or time delivered might not be worth cancelling my order. I paid $400 for mine on Samsung and I'm suppose to get the watchdogs 2, which I will probably sell.

I'm just eager to see if this version also has the same issues pre patch c24fg70, but I think I should just wait for my Samsung order.


----------



## Sinddk

Can anyone tell me why people are so interested in 27" 1080p? It looks blurry and pixels are huge and its 2016, 1440p should be doable.


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Can anyone tell me why people are so interested in 27" 1080p? It looks blurry and pixels are huge and its 2016, 1440p should be doable.


Well I haven't found a recommended 1440p freesync 144hz monitor. That's at a good price budget for me ($400). And 1440p is harder to push out fps.

I don't get Why 27" 1080 isn't good for some people? I've seen the 1440p and it's just not something I wanna pay a premium for, I just don't see much of an improvement for my eyes. Now if there was two of the exact models and one was 1440p and other 1080p, I would pick the 1440p if it was the same price. It's like why not get a 4K if ur gonna buy a 1440p?

That's just my 2cents lol


----------



## rvectors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazeGaming*
> 
> I think its quite obvious that there is HUGE difference if you compare that test with all the other test that were done on the 24 inch models that had issues. I don't think this model suffers from the same issues (at least not his sample), I'm not talking about color calibration or which hues is the monitor leaned to, I'm talking about anomalies that shouldn't be there.


We've all been here before if you read the 200 odd pages. Supposedly lots of people tested the monitors, and never noticed the purple shift. My post merely has me taking a personal view that I wont take anything for granted, if people say it doesn't exist... when clearly it did before.

Until I see a test like those conducted by the good people of overclock, I will not conclude one way or tuther.


----------



## GForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> Well I haven't found a recommended 1440p freesync 144hz monitor. That's at a good price budget for me ($400). And 1440p is harder to push out fps.
> 
> I don't get Why 27" 1080 isn't good for some people? I've seen the 1440p and it's just not something I wanna pay a premium for, I just don't see much of an improvement for my eyes. Now if there was two of the exact models and one was 1440p and other 1080p, I would pick the 1440p if it was the same price. It's like why not get a 4K if ur gonna buy a 1440p?
> 
> That's just my 2cents lol


Because gaming on a 4K display requires a monster PC. 1440p is a lot lighter on a regular gaming PC.

For me, 1080p @ 27" is not acceptable. Too grainy. I'd rather have a 24" 1080p display than a 27" one.


----------



## Astreon

The "graininess" also highly depends on the distance between the monitor and your eyes. For example, I'd agree if you sit at 60 cm (like me) but people do sit 90cm from the monitor sometimes and at that length I wouldn't feel bad about 27" 1080p.


----------



## Zoart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GForce*
> 
> Because gaming on a 4K display requires a monster PC. 1440p is a lot lighter on a regular gaming PC.
> 
> For me, 1080p @ 27" is not acceptable. Too grainy. I'd rather have a 24" 1080p display than a 27" one.


I don't know about that... I'm sure a High end 1080p could blow a 1440p out of the water any time. I'm sure the quality of the build is more important.

Hell, I have a 4K TV which is 49 inch. It has 62 PPI or something. I can sit close to it and it's just fine. Even when the 4K tv plays 1080p movies, it's still fine.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Can anyone tell me why people are so interested in 27" 1080p? It looks blurry and pixels are huge and its 2016, 1440p should be doable.


Move a 27" 1080p a foot back from a 24" 1080p and they look exactly the same.
You do know that right?

Why do you think people with 50" 1080p TV's enjoy them so much?


----------



## GForce

Doesn't make the elements on screen smaller though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoart*
> 
> I don't know about that... I'm sure a High end 1080p could blow a 1440p out of the water any time. I'm sure the quality of the build is more important.
> 
> Hell, I have a 4K TV which is 49 inch. It has 62 PPI or something. I can sit close to it and it's just fine. Even when the 4K tv plays 1080p movies, it's still fine.


Eehhh, being high-end or not does not change the pixel density. Being higher quality has a relation with viewing angles, color reproduction, gamma, etc. If you care about that, sure a high end 27" 1080p monitor will be better than a low end 1440p monitor. I want both though... I won't settle for a 1080p @ 27" desktop monitor, sorry.

The TV story also doesn't say much for me. My desktop looks like crap on my 32" 1080p TV, but movies indeed look fine. There is also a LOT more distance between me and my TV than between me and my desktop monitor.

But hey, it's all personal preference. If you enjoy such displays, well they are for sale so buy them I would say.


----------



## Zoart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GForce*
> 
> Doesn't make the elements on screen smaller though.
> Eehhh, being high-end or not does not change the pixel density. Being higher quality has a relation with viewing angles, color reproduction, gamma, etc. If you care about that, sure a high end 27" 1080p monitor will be better than a low end 1440p monitor. I want both though... I won't settle for a 1080p @ 27" desktop monitor, sorry.
> 
> The TV story also doesn't say much for me. My desktop looks like crap on my 32" 1080p TV, but movies indeed look fine. There is also a LOT more distance between me and my TV than between me and my desktop monitor.
> 
> But hey, it's all personal preference. If you enjoy such displays, well they are for sale so buy them I would say.


Well, you're talking about having more space and stuff. Yea 1440 is better but then again. I have a 4K which is downscaled to 1440 and for me, it is still just a tad too small, like if I'm in a chat room and have to read the chat constantly, after a while it just kind of hurts my eyes to focus on the size. The monitor I have now is 28 inch so an inch bigger and it tends to be a tad too small for me.

Also I brought the up the 4K argument because it has a lower PPI compared to the C27FG70, but yet the image quality is just fine. There's more to a monitor than PPI.

Personally though, I am doubting but I will still be getting the 27 inch just to see the quality and ofcourse to test it out. Landscape size is not really a bother to me that much to be honest.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Can anyone tell me why people are so interested in 27" 1080p? It looks blurry and pixels are huge and its 2016, 1440p should be doable.
> 
> 
> 
> Move a 27" 1080p a foot back from a 24" 1080p and they look exactly the same.
> You do know that right?
> 
> Why do you think people with 50" 1080p TV's enjoy them so much?
Click to expand...

On OCN, PPI trumps trigonometry.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> On OCN, PPI trumps trigonometry.


What's OCN


----------



## GForce

So, for the C24FG70.. The newer firmware is the one with Freesync: ON/OFF or Freesync: Standard Engine/Ultimate Engine? Dutch website Hardware.info reviewed the C24FG70 and gave it their best award, which is Ultimate. I can't imagine it getting this high with purple smearing all over the place. Their review unit has a Freesync range of 70-144 according to the review and has the following serial number:



In The Netherlands, only one shop appears to have them in stock with one already returned (being sold as returned unit) so I guess those are the older units. Other shops have them backordered so I guess a better chance at a better model.

Also, are the Freesync flickering issues fixed in the newer firmware? Mainly the lower left corner taskbar flicker?


----------



## PCM2

Suggest you hold out for a more thorough review. They have definitely tuned things compared to older revisions, at least at 144Hz. But there are some issues at lower refresh rates, particularly around 100Hz. And no, the FreeSync flickering near the taskbar icons has not been addressed.


----------



## GForce

Meh, that sucks. Especially since this is not a new issue to Samsung Freesync monitors. The review sounds like they haven't even used the monitor in proper gaming situations but only measured the numbers...

I can live without Freesync though, I have a 780Ti so I can't use it anyway. But my next card might be an AMD so I'd rather have it working as intended, just in case. Well, guess I will have to wait for more confirmation and hopefully a better fix by Samsung.


----------



## BlazeGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvectors*
> 
> We've all been here before if you read the 200 odd pages. Supposedly lots of people tested the monitors, and never noticed the purple shift. My post merely has me taking a personal view that I wont take anything for granted, if people say it doesn't exist... when clearly it did before.
> 
> Until I see a test like those conducted by the good people of overclock, I will not conclude one way or tuther.


1.You don't need a specialist to conduct 2 simple test. The video I linked with the tests were made by my request towards the guy owning the monitor.
2. This is another guy owning the same monitor telling the same thing, no purple trails or artifacts https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1643998&p=19583972#post19583972

How can you not tell if you have both videos available, when you can clearly see the purple on the 24 inch tests and no trail of purple on the 34 inch video?! I'm not saying the monitor is perfect or something, but there is a huge difference between those videos which anyone can see unless they are blind.


----------



## aliquis

Yes, it certainly looks like the cf791 doesn't suffer from the same issues as the c24fg70.

I would still be cautious/patient before i would purchase one though.

If this long threat has taught us anything, it is that a lot of user feedback is invaluable to find potential issues/defects. There are still a lot of users rating the c24fg70 as a perfect 5/5 monitor (they don't notice any freesync flicker, pixel inversions artefacts or color shifting issues whatsoever).

So the feedback from this user is certainly valuable, but hardly enough to be certain that this monitor isn't suffering from freesync flickering/ colorshifting/trailing etc.


----------



## Nightbird

Can't have user feedback without guinea pigs though







I am one in the case of the cf791


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GForce*
> 
> So, for the C24FG70.. The newer firmware is the one with Freesync: ON/OFF or Freesync: Standard Engine/Ultimate Engine? Dutch website Hardware.info reviewed the C24FG70 and gave it their best award, which is Ultimate. I can't imagine it getting this high with purple smearing all over the place. Their review unit has a Freesync range of 70-144 according to the review and has the following serial number:
> 
> 
> 
> In The Netherlands, only one shop appears to have them in stock with one already returned (being sold as returned unit) so I guess those are the older units. Other shops have them backordered so I guess a better chance at a better model.
> 
> Also, are the Freesync flickering issues fixed in the newer firmware? Mainly the lower left corner taskbar flicker?


Another B for November. I guess we should all become reviewers if we want to get a new one that isn't broken.
It's probably pretty easy, just look at the paid reviews on Amazon, we can do that.
Might be a struggle to be a sellout shill with only positive things to say though.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> They have definitely tuned things compared to older revisions, at least at 144Hz.


That's encouraging, at least.


----------



## Dhalmel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> This is absolutely it for 1440p, 144hz, FreeSync, Non-Tn Panel that is the same price as the Samsung! ($350 right now) My friend actually just bought one and he loves it!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAB714894154&cm_re=Pixio-_-9SIAB714894154-_-Product


So guess what FINALLY got sent to my Inbox:



Took them long enough!
Lesson learned, don't buy from Samsung Direct.


----------



## Kinetix

Ooo, nice, we get free WD2? This sweetens the pot


----------



## Hunched

*Canadians!* Just a reminder there's only 2 more days to get the C24FG70 for $450 ($336 USD) until it goes back up to overpriced $600 MSRP.
http://www.staples.ca/en/Samsung-LC24FG70FQNXZA-24-Curved-LED-Gaming-Monitor-with-Matte-Black-Finish/product_2481599_2-CA_1_20001

The only other Canadian retailer with stock this cheap is Canada Computers, and they'll charge you 10% restocking fees even if you have dead pixels, backlight bleed, or any other issues.
Staples free shipping is 2 days even at this time of year for me at least, they make themselves look worse with their 3-10 day estimate.
Exchanges/returns are Amazon easy, and they have late October models, we're almost at November.

Now is the time to buy unless you want to pay $600 for the same thing.
Might be a while before it goes 25%+ off again.


----------



## Dhalmel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetix*
> 
> Ooo, nice, we get free WD2? This sweetens the pot


It's till the end of the year, I highly suggest that you buy it from any participating retailer besides Samsung Direct's shop.
It's taken several emails and a call to Ubisoft to get this problem of not getting any my code fixed due to Samsung's website being a buggy piece of crap.


----------



## Kinetix

Bought it from Amazon, so no worries, hopefully.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhalmel*
> 
> So guess what FINALLY got sent to my Inbox:
> 
> 
> 
> Took them long enough!
> Lesson learned, don't buy from Samsung Direct.


I just got mine today! Funny thing is, I Ordered it on Nov 11th, called Samsung about 12 times about it, ended up returning the monitor due to the purple defect, got my refund about a week ago, then I get the code today. I earned it for all the BS they put me through and the horrible customer service that I had to endure. lol. I already claimed and installed it too.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetix*
> 
> Bought it from Amazon, so no worries, hopefully.


Was the Watch Dogs 2 promo advertised on Amazon? I believe you had to purchase directly from Samsung for the Watch Dogs 2 promo.


----------



## Kinetix

It wasn't advertised, but on the Samsung promo page it lists Amazon.com as one of the participating affiliate sites


----------



## mafiosii

My c24fg70 should arrive within the next 3 hours, back from the Samsung service Partner here in germany. I'll let you guys know if the purple issue is fixed. Unfortunately I don't own an AMD card so I won't be able to give any information about freesync

*edit:* I got it back! Together with a letter saying they diagnosed the failure and fixed it. They "replaced the defective mainboard with a new one and installed the latest firmware"

I already tested it with HiTMAN and the *purple seems to be gone[*/B]. However I don't think the latest firmware is installed because if I check freesync in optins I only see "on" and "off"

If you give me further test instructions I will test and give you results.

*edit 2* I am still disappointed by the service... my monitor has now very noticeable scratches on the top right corner for the frame *plus* the panel doesnt seem to be properly positioned... there is a big black stripe on the bottom of the screen and it looks like the panel is too far up in the frame ....










*edit 3* playing cs go dust 2 and the purple is still there, testing with the cod IW hangar picture - purple is still there ... this is a mess seriously. I want my money back. Any tips?????


----------



## Zoart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafiosii*
> 
> My c24fg70 should arrive within the next 3 hours, back from the Samsung service Partner here in germany. I'll let you guys know if the purple issue is fixed. Unfortunately I don't own an AMD card so I won't be able to give any information about freesync
> 
> *edit:* I got it back! Together with a letter saying they diagnosed the failure and fixed it. They "replaced the defective mainboard with a new one and installed the latest firmware"
> 
> I already tested it with HiTMAN and the *purple seems to be gone*. However I don't think the latest firmware is installed because if I check freesync in optins I only see "on" and "off"
> 
> If you give me further test instructions I will test and give you results.
> 
> *edit 2* I am still disappointed by the service... my monitor has now very noticeable scratches on the top right corner for the frame *plus* the panel doesnt seem to be properly positioned... there is a big black stripe on the bottom of the screen and it looks like the panel is too far up in the frame ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit 3* playing cs go dust 2 and the purple is still there and very noticeable ... this is a mess seriously. I want my money back. Any tips?????


Ouch, that's pretty horrible. Though it's strange that they said that they installed the latest firmware, yet they didn't. Dunno, personally I would complain to the repair service and to samsung about the quality you got it back and that they didn't deliver the service they said they did.


----------



## gene-z

So glad I canceled my pre-order at the last second on this one. This monitor has been a disaster reading through the replies here.


----------



## HalongPort

Ouch, and everybody is complaining about the Asus service.
At least Asus Germany sends a new monitor (new or refurbished) and you can decide, whether you want to keep the new unit or not. All without any fees.

I'm glad I returned my Samsung monitor and I will just wait for 2017 to bring new VA or IPS monitors.


----------



## rvectors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazeGaming*
> 
> 1.You don't need a specialist to conduct 2 simple test. The video I linked with the tests were made by my request towards the guy owning the monitor.
> 2. This is another guy owning the same monitor telling the same thing, no purple trails or artifacts https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1643998&p=19583972#post19583972
> 
> How can you not tell if you have both videos available, when you can clearly see the purple on the 24 inch tests and no trail of purple on the 34 inch video?! I'm not saying the monitor is perfect or something, but there is a huge difference between those videos which anyone can see unless they are blind.


Have you actually read the 200+ pages? I have and there were lots of (external sources) initial reports either not reporting or indeed saying this issue did not exist when testing for it. We all know where that ended up, with lots of disappointed people.

So lets clarify, I'm just not yet ready to say it does or doesn't exist. I'm personally waiting for the people on here who I trust more, to give a comprehensive review/opinion against all scenarios, than from external sources. For what it's worth, I was pretty confident that the 34 would not come with the same major issue as the 24 anyway... but I'm cynical when it comes to the PC monitor market.

You of course can form your own opinions, that's your prerogative and yes the evidence is looking good so far and I appreciate you reaching out to the owner.

Edit
Purple issue or not, on the 34 inch, it wasn't a deal breaker for me especially if the other features stack up. The one redline, is the sRGB modes. Are we able to calibrate modes to 100% sRGB for work? I'm hoping so but it's not a given that 125% means we can dial it to 100% calibration


----------



## mafiosii

Do November/Dezember c24fg70's still have the purple issue? Can somebody tell me Please? Is there any way to be sure that a model is fixed by looking at the sticker on the back? I ordered a new monitor which will arrive at my local retailer in a few days and I want to check it right there


----------



## NightAntilli

I'm suspecting the purple issue cannot be fixed. Remember that quantum dot is based on a blue LED backlight, and the quantum dots change the blue to green and red. Probably when the dots are shifting, some blue passes through, and the combined color gives this purple effect. Maybe a much lower color shifting time is required so that the 'purple' becomes invisible.

I wonder if this happens to their TVs as well, but no one has yet noticed...


----------



## Nightbird

My penny is on poorly timed overdrive. The backlight is turning on too early in the transition process is the simple guess, they didn't test enough transition states and the timing is too much based on the ideal response rates rather than realistic rates.


----------



## NightAntilli

After thinking about it some more, it might be excess overshoot as well.


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightAntilli*
> 
> I'm suspecting the purple issue cannot be fixed. Remember that quantum dot is based on a blue LED backlight, and the quantum dots change the blue to green and red. Probably when the dots are shifting, some blue passes through, and the combined color gives this purple effect. Maybe a much lower color shifting time is required so that the 'purple' becomes invisible.
> 
> I wonder if this happens to their TVs as well, but no one has yet noticed...


Havent seen anyone notice the purple while watching movies or shows. Anyone have a reason for this? Or has people just not noticed it?


----------



## aliquis

I have made a curious observation:

So i tested the infinite warfare screenshot again(on the c24fg70) but with all kinds of different programs (and dragged the window around on the desktop)

My desktop is set to 144hz (response time standard, osd settings to default), and i noticed that if i open and drag the screenshot with different programs i get different colour shifts:

example:



The top program produces severe purple shift on the screenshot, the lower one only slight blue color shift!

My guess is that these programs maybe use different colour managment ? Any one else noticed this ? Maybe the c24fg70 owners that didn't get purple shift on this screenshot just used a different program like the bottom one?


----------



## sonnyger

Hey,

i bought the C24FG70 about 1,5 months ago.
It was manufactured in september and has the purple issue as well.

But today I discovered a new defect on my monitor.
There is a dark stripe reaching horizontal from left to right through the panel - 7 centimeters above the bottom edge of the display.
It's not noticeable on bright backgrounds but the darker it gets the better you can see it (except black background).

*5 minutes ago there was only 1 stripe. Now there are 2 of them (see Photo 3).*




I already changed the cable etc.

Check your display!


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> I have made a curious observation:
> 
> So i tested the infinite warfare screenshot again(on the c24fg70) but with all kinds of different programs (and dragged the window around on the desktop)
> 
> My desktop is set to 144hz (response time standard, osd settings to default), and i noticed that if i open and drag the screenshot with different programs i get different colour shifts:
> 
> example:
> 
> 
> 
> The top program produces severe purple shift on the screenshot, the lower one only slight blue color shift!
> 
> My guess is that these programs maybe use different colour managment ? Any one else noticed this ? Maybe the c24fg70 owners that didn't get purple shift on this screenshot just used a different program like the bottom one?


It's an RGB stripe.
So....
Red and Blue make "purple" (Magneta).
So I guess the red folder is making red and blue
and the blue folder only blue.
Probably overdrive overshoot?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafiosii*
> 
> My c24fg70 should arrive within the next 3 hours, back from the Samsung service Partner here in germany. I'll let you guys know if the purple issue is fixed. Unfortunately I don't own an AMD card so I won't be able to give any information about freesync
> 
> *edit:* I got it back! Together with a letter saying they diagnosed the failure and fixed it. They "replaced the defective mainboard with a new one and installed the latest firmware"
> 
> I already tested it with HiTMAN and the *purple seems to be gone[*/B]. However I don't think the latest firmware is installed because if I check freesync in optins I only see "on" and "off"
> 
> If you give me further test instructions I will test and give you results.
> 
> *edit 2* I am still disappointed by the service... my monitor has now very noticeable scratches on the top right corner for the frame *plus* the panel doesnt seem to be properly positioned... there is a big black stripe on the bottom of the screen and it looks like the panel is too far up in the frame ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit 3* playing cs go dust 2 and the purple is still there, testing with the cod IW hangar picture - purple is still there ... this is a mess seriously. I want my money back. Any tips?????


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafiosii*
> 
> Do November/Dezember c24fg70's still have the purple issue? Can somebody tell me Please? Is there any way to be sure that a model is fixed by looking at the sticker on the back? I ordered a new monitor which will arrive at my local retailer in a few days and I want to check it right there


Damn that's unfortunate, but I can't say I'm too surprised at Samsung failing to deliver...
@Techbyte got a November one and said the purple issue was no better at which point I gave up, but then shortly after @PCM2 got a November one and said theirs is fine in this regard.
They made a quick video which isn't the highest quality, but what I mainly noticed was what appeared to be blue overshoot over on the left of the Infinite Warfare image.
This happens on my October C24's as well, except the text still goes blueish purple during motion with some green as well, primarily green during slower motion.
On older C24's it was all purple everywhere.
Even on PCM's though, they said over on the right side of the image there was faint purple trailing but nowhere near as excessive as some of the videos out there.

Unless someone knows more, all I know how to do is identify the month from the S/N without opening the box, which is clearly displayed on the back of the monitor anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightbird*
> 
> My penny is on poorly timed overdrive. The backlight is turning on too early in the transition process is the simple guess, they didn't test enough transition states and the timing is too much based on the ideal response rates rather than realistic rates.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightAntilli*
> 
> After thinking about it some more, it might be excess overshoot as well.


PCM guessed it was shade breakup instead of an overdrive issue before they had the monitor available for testing, not sure if that's changed.
I thought it was all overdrive issues as well, but I hadn't even heard of shade breakup. Maybe it's a combination of both, I really don't know.
The motion issues do vary drastically even from my August and September to October ones, and looks like November is improved upon from everything prior again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> I have made a curious observation:
> 
> So i tested the infinite warfare screenshot again(on the c24fg70) but with all kinds of different programs (and dragged the window around on the desktop)
> 
> My desktop is set to 144hz (response time standard, osd settings to default), and i noticed that if i open and drag the screenshot with different programs i get different colour shifts:
> 
> The top program produces severe purple shift on the screenshot, the lower one only slight blue color shift!
> 
> My guess is that these programs maybe use different colour managment ? Any one else noticed this ? Maybe the c24fg70 owners that didn't get purple shift on this screenshot just used a different program like the bottom one?


I've just used Google Chrome and MS Paint for all of my testing on my C24's with this image, and they're identical to each other, no weird alterations.
The only differences that happen is from image resizing, which usually isn't drastic if they're relatively the same size.
Any good application wouldn't be altering the image.

Also my next C24 should arrive today or tomorrow, at least by the end of the week.
Thinking of ordering another today since the 25% off is about to expire.
I want a November one already.


----------



## aliquis

I think the windows picture viewer changes the colour temperature (and then i get blue shifting instead of purple on the screenshot), i have no idea why this program does that though.


----------



## Falkentyne

Uh....what's shade breakup?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Uh....what's shade breakup?


I think these are the relevant ones:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> I will share some thoughts here as people have mentioned my name a few times and I feel it would be rude not to. To me (bearing in mind I've yet to use the monitor first hand) the 'purple trailing' does not sound or look like overshoot. It seems to be the typical shade breakup trailing which is characteristic of some of the slowest transitions performed by VA panels. Sometimes VA models give an obvious smokey/smeary trail for such transitions, but I've observed many models suffer from a degree of shade breakup. Dark shades breaking out into some of their constituent colours with green, red and purple elements being quite common. These would be more noticeable on a monitor with a colour gamut like this one as the saturation levels are generally stronger. This isn't something tweaking the overdrive would fix. Tweaking the colours or reducing the contrast massively would (both of which 'Eye Saver Mode' does), but that's simply because the shades involved in the transitions are shifted to unproblematic transitions.


In reply to Asder00 showing the Infinite Warfare purple issue:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> That looks like rather extreme overshoot in that particular example, on the video. Certainly something that could be 'tuned' and not down to the specific panel used, if so. On my unit, when I move that image around the screen I see nothing of the sort. There is a bit of overshoot towards the right of the image which shows a much more muted version of the trailing, but nothing that stands out like in the original video. The video below is recorded with the monitor set up to factory defaults, aside from brightness at 40 (although this makes no difference) and running at 144Hz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do own Infinite Warfare. The hangar is on-board the ship (Retribution). I couldn't observe anything like in that video, although there are definitely some overshoot issues on this monitor when considering transitions between medium shades and much darker shades. This causes some violet or other colourful trails unfortunately, but again I haven't seen anything quite like in that port return bay video.


There was also some more discussion about this video, I noticed some heavy blue probably overshoot over on the left wall.
I still can't focus well on the text to see anything weird, the recording camera does not do motion well.
PCM's is November.

It looks like the text might have slight blueish overshoot as well in movement but it's not clear enough in the video for me to be certain.
I've watched the video like 50 times, but the text isn't even legible in motion, I can't tell.
PCM said there's no colored trailing on the text though unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## Falkentyne

Thank you!


----------



## Madpacket

Hi guys.

Just stumbled across this thread and have a few questions. My apologies in advance. I've read a number of pages but don't have time to sift through all 200. I'm in Canada and will have to jump on this deal like now if I want to get it for a reasonable price.

Other than the purple issue can someone list a short pros and cons of the Samsung LC24FG70FQNXZA vs. say the ViewSonic XG2401 TN panel? If possible I really want to stay away from the AUO TN panels but will sacrifice image quality for lower input lag and pixel response. I'm curious to know if the Samsung even with its issues, is it still better than a decent TN panel?

I'm looking at 24" for competitive gaming purposes. I currently own a MG279Q with no major glow issues but I find it too large and the pixel response a little slow for competitive gaming (Quake Live, Overwatch).

Any gaming specific info/recommendations here about on the LC24FG70FQNXZA would be appreciated!


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madpacket*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> Just stumbled across this thread and have a few questions. My apologies in advance. I've read a number of pages but don't have time to sift through all 200. I'm in Canada and will have to jump on this deal like now if I want to get it for a reasonable price.
> 
> Other than the purple issue can someone list a short pros and cons of the Samsung LC24FG70FQNXZA vs. say the ViewSonic XG2401 TN panel? If possible I really want to stay away from the AUO TN panels but will sacrifice image quality for lower input lag and pixel response. I'm curious to know if the Samsung even with its issues, is it still better than a decent TN panel?
> 
> I'm looking at 24" for competitive gaming purposes. I currently own a MG279Q with no major glow issues but I find it too large and the pixel response a little slow for competitive gaming (Quake Live, Overwatch).
> 
> Any gaming specific info/recommendations here about on the LC24FG70FQNXZA would be appreciated!


C24FG70 being VA will give 3000:1~ contrast ratio compared to TN or IPS 1000:1
It's still nowhere near OLED contrast, but if you've ever seen an OLED TV that's the strong point of VA compared to TN or IPS.
Blacks are darker, the whole image just has more richness and depth.
The C24FG70 also has one of the best strobing implementations to be in a monitor, the only unfortunate thing is the lowest it can single strobe is 100hz.
FreeSync is apparently still a bit buggy with the C24.
Enabling strobing does increase input lag, all strobing does.

Really if it wasn't for the purple crap which apparently the newest ones don't have, this monitor would be closer to perfection by a large margin for what I want than anything else.
A TN will always have faster pixel responsiveness than a IPS or VA, but input lag on IPS and VA can be just as good for competition.
I doubt you would perform worse with the C24FG70 in games.

If you're getting it from Staples.ca you have a while to return it for a full refund or exchange for any reason.
If you do, please let us know how it goes with the manufacture date and purple issue.








If you have any more questions I'll try to answer them.

Also, my 666th post


----------



## Madpacket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> C24FG70 being VA will give 3000:1~ contrast ratio compared to TN or IPS 1000:1
> It's still nowhere near OLED contrast, but if you've ever seen an OLED TV that's the strong point of VA compared to TN or IPS.
> Blacks are darker, the whole image just has more richness and depth.
> The C24FG70 also has one of the best strobing implementations to be in a monitor, the only unfortunate thing is the lowest it can single strobe is 100hz.
> FreeSync is apparently still a bit buggy with the C24.
> Enabling strobing does increase input lag, all strobing does.
> 
> Really if it wasn't for the purple crap which apparently the newest ones don't have, this monitor would be closer to perfection by a large margin for what I want than anything else.
> A TN will always have faster pixel responsiveness than a IPS or VA, but input lag on IPS and VA can be just as good for competition.
> I doubt you would perform worse with the C24FG70 in games.
> 
> If you're getting it from Staples.ca you have a while to return it for a full refund or exchange for any reason.
> If you do, please let us know how it goes with the manufacture date and purple issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any more questions I'll try to answer them.
> 
> Also, my 666th post


The Beast has responded







thanks for the info.

Sounds like it'll be worth the risk to buy from Staples and try it out. Worst case I return it if unhappy. The high contrast with blur reduction sounds like a great combo and perhaps could give one a slight edge over a 144Hz TN. Hopefully input lag isn't that bad. Now I just need to find one of these Staples coupons to cover the silly enviro fee and I'll pull the trigger.


----------



## Kinetix

I asked a couple peeps on Amazon about the purple issue, gave them the IW link, they said they don't see anything of the sort, so that's promising. Mine gets here by the end of the day, I think.

_"I could not replicate the issue with the test image the poster linked to below his video, nor the one you linked to above. That's interesting though. i wonder if it is the monitor itself, monitor firmware/drivers, or GPU drivers that is causing that issue."
_
_"I got this monitor and tried the same. No purple trailing issues on my part. Person in the youtube video probably got a defective one that's all."_


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetix*
> 
> I asked a couple peeps on Amazon about the purple issue, gave them the IW link, they said they don't see anything of the sort, so that's promising. Mine gets here by the end of the day, I think.
> 
> _"I could not replicate the issue with the test image the poster linked to below his video, nor the one you linked to above. That's interesting though. i wonder if it is the monitor itself, monitor firmware/drivers, or GPU drivers that is causing that issue."
> _
> _"I got this monitor and tried the same. No purple trailing issues on my part. Person in the youtube video probably got a defective one that's all."_


Just to be clear, the person thinking it's just 1 person with a defective one has no idea what is going on from that comment alone, and the other thinking it could be GPU drivers is also funny.
It's definitely a problem with the firmware and/or monitor, and plagues every single C24FG70 made before October/November.
Supposedly there's fixed ones from October but I've only heard that from Yukarri on Reddit, and Techbyte even got one from November that was bad. Region could play a part.
Mafiosii just got screwed by Samsung support, they didn't even update his firmware and damaged it.

Also, were they the soulless sellout shill Vine reviewers whom you asked?
Even PCM says they have it on their November C24 to a degree... right side of the IW image.
This whole scenario will surprise you with just how insanely blind people are, if there isn't video just ignore it. Some shizniltzi or whatever their name was PTSD right here...

Not saying what they're saying is impossible, but there has been so many idiots who have been wrong so far.

Anyways let us know how yours works out.
I'll ask politely for a video if you say yours is fine









FWIW I've had C24's from August, September, and October. I've put up videos of all of them with the IW image.


----------



## Kinetix

I hear ya, it's always possible they are simply unobservant, or shilling. I'm hoping this is a sign that Amazon has some good stock in, though. We'll see. I'll be sure to upload any evidence


----------



## KGPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> I think the windows picture viewer changes the colour temperature (and then i get blue shifting instead of purple on the screenshot), i have no idea why this program does that though.


It does this because Windows Picture and Fax Viewer seems to use your system wide default color profile while other programs may follow your chosen "display" profile that is set in color management.

Windows Viewer seems to use this


While most everything else uses this. At least for me.


----------



## DaWaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GForce*
> 
> In The Netherlands, only one shop appears to have them in stock with one already returned (being sold as returned unit) so I guess those are the older units. Other shops have them backordered so I guess a better chance at a better model.
> 
> Also, are the Freesync flickering issues fixed in the newer firmware? Mainly the lower left corner taskbar flicker?


Just went to Coolblue (Dutch retailer) this morning to trade in my Acer XZ271 against the LC24FG70.
The LC24FG70 is from October (hence the "A" in the serial number). The version is FB02 and it has the standard/ultimate FreeSync setting.
The taskbar flicker is still there, but does not bother me very much. I will just switch Freesync off for the desktop and I will not be watching the lower end of my screen during gaming.

Also tested the Infinite warfare image but I do not see much color shift at all. The text does trail a bit though.
I am using black equalizer set to 20 as any other setting seems to ruin the image quality.
It is a VA panel so the black transitions are slow, but the way they are managing to hide it through overdrive and backlight strobing is impressive.

After the huge disappointment of the Acer XZ271 I am definitely keeping this one, I kinda like it!
If they build a TN panel with this backlight strobing and 240Hz you will have ultimate motion clarity.
Now they manage great contrast, good blacks and good motion clarity. IPS would not hit the same contrast, but would give better motion clarity and better viewing angles.


----------



## Zoart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaWaN*
> 
> Just went to Coolblue (Dutch retailer) this morning to trade in my Acer XZ271 against the LC24FG70.
> The LC24FG70 is from October (hence the "A" in the serial number). The version is FB02 and it has the standard/ultimate FreeSync setting.
> The taskbar flicker is still there, but does not bother me very much. I will just switch Freesync off for the desktop and I will not be watching the lower end of my screen during gaming.
> 
> Also tested the Infinite warfare image but I do not see much color shift at all. The text does trail a bit though.
> I am using black equalizer set to 20 as any other setting seems to ruin the image quality.
> It is a VA panel so the black transitions are slow, but the way they are managing to hide it through overdrive and backlight strobing is impressive.
> 
> After the huge disappointment of the Acer XZ271 I am definitely keeping this one, I kinda like it!
> If they build a TN panel with this backlight strobing and 240Hz you will have ultimate motion clarity.
> Now they manage great contrast, good blacks and good motion clarity. IPS would not hit the same contrast, but would give better motion clarity and better viewing angles.


October huh? I expected them to receive the November ones because they received the stock like early/mid december.

I'm waiting for the 27 inch one and the wait is bloody killing me. It annoys me that other countries around me have received it already but the benelux didn't


----------



## Nightbird

Does anyone live in new york?

http://www.microcenter.com/product/472722/C34F791_34_Curved_Gaming_Monitor?_sm_byp=iVV6P4NvV6T6nH6B

Samsung C34F791, 3 in stock to pick up at microcenter.

P.S. 1-3 available many other stores, just not the closest one to me haha


----------



## Fluffyman

Nice, lets hope for more reviews/opinions on the CF791 soon.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaWaN*
> 
> Just went to Coolblue (Dutch retailer) this morning to trade in my Acer XZ271 against the LC24FG70.
> The LC24FG70 is from October (hence the "A" in the serial number). The version is FB02 and it has the standard/ultimate FreeSync setting.
> The taskbar flicker is still there, but does not bother me very much. I will just switch Freesync off for the desktop and I will not be watching the lower end of my screen during gaming.
> 
> Also tested the Infinite warfare image but I do not see much color shift at all. The text does trail a bit though.
> I am using black equalizer set to 20 as any other setting seems to ruin the image quality.
> It is a VA panel so the black transitions are slow, but the way they are managing to hide it through overdrive and backlight strobing is impressive.
> 
> After the huge disappointment of the Acer XZ271 I am definitely keeping this one, I kinda like it!
> If they build a TN panel with this backlight strobing and 240Hz you will have ultimate motion clarity.
> Now they manage great contrast, good blacks and good motion clarity. IPS would not hit the same contrast, but would give better motion clarity and better viewing angles.


How does the text trail?
Especially at default settings, Black Equalizer 13. Black Equalizer is one of the only 2 settings that alters this issue by a noticeable degree, other being Eye Saver Mode.
I've had 3 October C24's with Standard/Ultimate Engine FreeSync options and they're all identical like this:



I'm trying to figure out if the November ones are like this, green blur more on the right half of the text and blue/purple on the left half.
Many other areas of the image suffer as well, green shift is very obvious on the vents directly below the text.
The camera makes it look brighter and less blue and more purple than it is.
I really wonder if the November ones are any different at all from our October ones with Standard/Ultimate, if there was a way to check firmware version we'd have an answer.

There's something weird with your monitor or you're seeing things very wrong if your Black Equalizer is at 20.
http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php
Every square should be visible.
All the C24's I've had are 13 by default and increasing it just to 14 makes the 1st darkest square invisible.

Also what was the issue with the XZ271? Curious as that almost certainly uses the same SVA panel used in the C27FG70.
Thanks for any info.


----------



## DaWaN

I think you are right with the black equalizer. The blacks looked grey-ish to me, because once you enable strobing or FreeSync the brightness gets fixed to approx. 250 cd/m2. I am more used to levels around 150-175 cd/m2 so I crushed the blacks. Now I am more used to the high brightness you are right about the black equalizer.

Just checked your video again and I do not get the same levels of color trailing the text. I moved at different speeds and I could see a very slight hint of purple chasing the text. I really had to look for it though, not something that would catch my eye when playing a game. So this is not something that is bothering me at all. The panel is a VA, it has slow transitions from black. Samsung cannot defy physics, so with blacks you can get some trails.
Response time of the black -> grey transition is probably around 10-15 ms or so, hence you can see very slight trails of 1~2 frames when blacks come into play.
I am surprised how good it looks even with FreeSync enabled, there is definitely some trickery going on there. I do not have a high speed camera, but I would really like to see what kind of tricks this monitor has. I am using this screen with a RX470 btw, there might be issues with nVidia cards? On my XZ271 there was quite a difference between an AMD card and nVidia card and overdrive for some reason.
There is no hue change like on the previous videos of CS:GO I saw in this thread. I am open to try anything some of you here suggest, but at the moment I am perfectly happy with the performance of this screen.

One slight annoyance is the audio breaks with FreeSync, but this is also mentioned in the manual of the screen.

The Acer XZ271 had absolute terrible response times, complete smearing with any content over 75 fps.
Black -> grey response time in the order of 20-25 ms, so completely hopeless with 144Hz.
It reminded me of old BenQ VA panels, or even my very old Dell 2005FPW of 10 years ago. I remember the difference overdrive made when I upgraded to the 2007FPW, looking at the Acer reminded me exactly why I liked the 2007FPW so much over the 2005FPW. I felt the same hate to the Acer as I felt to the 2005FPW.
Also overdrive could not be set once connected to a FreeSync capable AMD card, albeit I checked with an nVidia card and saw overdrive did work with AMD though.
But the terrible slow response times made me return it, the monitor did not offer better performance at 144Hz compared to 75-ish Hz.


----------



## Coldfriction

Just got my replacement from Amazon today. It's got a 9 in the serial # so I'm not even bothering to unbox it. It's going to go back. I've just got to decide how long I should wait to exchange this one in hopes of a newer one. I don't even care of they fix the purple or anything, I just want to newest firmware without sending the thing into a service center.


----------



## Kinetix

Just got mine from Amazon, it's also a 9, so I'll be sending it back and trying again


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaWaN*
> 
> -snip-


Thanks.
If you're able, a video showing the issue or lack thereof with factory defaults is always appreciated.
It's not just blue/purple (sorta cyan), there's green on the text too and most noticeably on the vents below as shown in the video of mine.
I wish someone would do a good quality recording of one of the supposedly superior C24's.
For all I know I could look at your C24 in person and find it just as bad, or I'd get a November one and find it no better just like Techbyte did after going through about 5 C24's himself.

Convincing visual proof would be perfect.
If we could check the exact firmware version, if yours was identical to mine or November is identical to ours I'd give up there too.
Or maybe somehow there's superior C24's with this overdrive/blur because of a hardware revision or due to calibration, not likely but a possibility.
Nobody really knows anything.

What I can say for certain is the October C24's with the firmware new enough to have the Off/Standard/Ultimate FreeSync settings are definitely an improvement or at least change over the August and September C24's I had with only On/Off FreeSync options.
Whether its got even better with improvements from what I've had in October I don't know still, nobody has shown anything convincing.
My camera isn't a perfect replication of what I see in front of me, but it doesn't create colors and issues that aren't there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> Just got my replacement from Amazon today. It's got a 9 in the serial # so I'm not even bothering to unbox it. It's going to go back. I've just got to decide how long I should wait to exchange this one in hopes of a newer one. I don't even care of they fix the purple or anything, I just want to newest firmware without sending the thing into a service center.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetix*
> 
> Just got mine from Amazon, it's also a 9, so I'll be sending it back and trying again


Glad I didn't bother as a Canadian.
I've been tempted by the lure of new ones in the US since they're actually selling there, but the international shipping and returns are the worst.
There's numerous places that have recently been getting stock in the US, unlike Canada.
Newegg, Adorama, Microcenter, and a handful of others.
Would be cool if some other retailers up here would start getting them, or if people bought them from the few places that have them so we can have a chance of getting new ones.

Techbyte got his November C24 from Amazon.com weeks ago, so this is kind of weird.
In the US you have some other good options to try if Amazon is all old garbage at least.

It's funny. BestBuy.ca sold 1 C24FG70 in over 30 days, to me, it went down once the second I bought one.
They've stopped showing they have 17 in stock, now it's just "Limited quantities available" lol.
Guess they figured it doesn't look good to advertise how they're selling none, now it looks like they can barely stock them fast enough.
It's all old August & September trash and it will be forever until they sell out and get new ones.


----------



## Madpacket

Well wish me luck. Just ordered the C24FG70 from Staples.ca. Came to $499 altogether with taxes and free shipping. Expected delivery date is Jan 10th so it'll probably be a while before I get mine. If you have any specific questions or tests you want performed please let me know.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madpacket*
> 
> Well wish me luck. Just ordered the C24FG70 from Staples.ca. Came to $499 altogether with taxes and free shipping. Expected delivery date is Jan 10th so it'll probably be a while before I get mine. If you have any specific questions or tests you want performed please let me know.


My C24's took 2 business days to arrive and the estimates were about 2 weeks as well, it shouldn't take that long.
Really just need to know the manufacture date when it arrives.
This is the test most people here are doing, simply moving this image around your screen in your browser or MS Paint.
Ideally tested with factory default settings, brightness adjustment is fine.

It's convenient because everyone can do it and it's a direct screen capture of Infinite Warfare.
If I play the game and look around it's basically the same effect, it's how I noticed it originally.

Anything with the right shades will have the issues, lots of people pointed it out in CSGO since it's a popular game.

Also the videos I've posted testing the image were done in MS Paint.
I download the .bmp image from the forum, open it and move it around in its original 1920x1080 size.
Doesn't change much but makes it easier to record when it's not so small like it is on the forum.

Download (for mspaint etc)
Browser Test (click/zoom to maintain original scale) *<- important*
These are the two links everyone should use if they're testing the image.
If 100%/1920x1080 isn't used it's not a big deal it just adds inconsistency when people test at different sizes, blur will change as size does.


----------



## rudyae86

I just got this monitor yesterday and noticed in Amazon's page of the monitor that there are comments about this issue and damn it, I have this same issue









Looks like it's going back and will wait when the 27 inch comes out....well when it drops in price as well.

Sucks to see such a beautiful looking monitor suffer from something so small like this.

Hope it works out for all of you and get a working monitor without the purple shift problem.


----------



## Kinetix

I couldn't get a replacement, only refund as Amazon says the item is currently unavailable. Works for me, though, I'm hoping the next batch is newer


----------



## Astreon

Anyone ordered CF791 here?









I think I'll wait for tftcentral review. Any ideas how fast will it come?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> I just got this monitor yesterday and noticed in Amazon's page of the monitor that there are comments about this issue and damn it, I have this same issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it's going back and will wait when the 27 inch comes out....well when it drops in price as well.
> 
> Sucks to see such a beautiful looking monitor suffer from something so small like this.
> 
> Hope it works out for all of you and get a working monitor without the purple shift problem.


What is the manufacture date/month? Guessing the same as everyone else who just got one from Amazon here, 9/September.
The C27 has the same problem as Trnqt showed us unfortunately.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetix*
> 
> I couldn't get a replacement, only refund as Amazon says the item is currently unavailable. Works for me, though, I'm hoping the next batch is newer


Wow...
That's a bullet dodged at least for me, shipping to Canada is $150 and they don't refund the original shipping, I'd have to pay $150 in shipping to get it again.
Yeah, nope.

Also you're in the US, you have a lot of great places you could buy from that I wish I could buy from.
It's $300 at Microcenter for one, and there's like 5+ other places that recently got stock where it's $350 none of which ship to Canada...
It's also recently in stock at Adorama and Newegg.com, Newegg is $400 for some reason but they'll probably price match if asked.
Or you can also order directly from Samsung.
We only have 2 options right now and one of them scams you if you have to return/exchange, so it's Staples.ca or give up here.


----------



## Kinetix

You think it'd be any different buying from Microcenter? I'd have to pay a little extra since shipping isn't free but it would be worth it if I could avoid a return-exchange loop with Amazon for who knows how long


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetix*
> 
> You think it'd be any different buying from Microcenter? I'd have to pay a little extra since shipping isn't free but it would be worth it if I could avoid a return-exchange loop with Amazon for who knows how long


All I know is Adorama, Microcenter, and Newegg didn't have any in stock like 3 days ago and now they all do.
Amazon's should have been new, so who knows if anyone else will be any different.
At least you have options though, is all I'm saying









There's also some place called Abt but they've had stock for a while I believe

*CANADIANS!*
The only place in all of Canada that has the C24FG70 for $450 (lowest price anywhere) and won't screw you if you have to return/exchange has extended the discount to Dec 27th!
*Link*
Or you can get it from the only other $450 option, CanadaComputers.
They're great if you're a masochist that enjoys paying 10% restocking fees if you have less than 8 dead pixels, backlight bleed, or issues of any kind. Risk without reward!
(How are they in business lol?)


----------



## GForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaWaN*
> 
> Just went to Coolblue (Dutch retailer) this morning to trade in my Acer XZ271 against the LC24FG70.
> The LC24FG70 is from October (hence the "A" in the serial number). The version is FB02 and it has the standard/ultimate FreeSync setting.
> The taskbar flicker is still there, but does not bother me very much. I will just switch Freesync off for the desktop and I will not be watching the lower end of my screen during gaming.
> 
> Also tested the Infinite warfare image but I do not see much color shift at all. The text does trail a bit though.
> I am using black equalizer set to 20 as any other setting seems to ruin the image quality.
> It is a VA panel so the black transitions are slow, but the way they are managing to hide it through overdrive and backlight strobing is impressive.
> 
> After the huge disappointment of the Acer XZ271 I am definitely keeping this one, I kinda like it!
> If they build a TN panel with this backlight strobing and 240Hz you will have ultimate motion clarity.
> Now they manage great contrast, good blacks and good motion clarity. IPS would not hit the same contrast, but would give better motion clarity and better viewing angles.


Interesting, might try one to see if it bothers me not too much. I can't justify dropping 400 Euros on a TN panel with 0:0 contrast ratio.

Edit: ordered one with same-day delivery, I can test my unit tonight. I'll let you guys know but I expect the same as everyone else. If I don't like it, I will just return it...


----------



## Madpacket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> My C24's took 2 business days to arrive and the estimates were about 2 weeks as well, it shouldn't take that long.
> Really just need to know the manufacture date when it arrives.
> This is the test most people here are doing, simply moving this image around your screen in your browser or MS Paint.
> Ideally tested with factory default settings, brightness adjustment is fine.
> 
> It's convenient because everyone can do it and it's a direct screen capture of Infinite Warfare.
> If I play the game and look around it's basically the same effect, it's how I noticed it originally.
> 
> Anything with the right shades will have the issues, lots of people pointed it out in CSGO since it's a popular game.
> 
> Also the videos I've posted testing the image were done in MS Paint.
> I download the .bmp image from the forum, open it and move it around in its original 1920x1080 size.
> Doesn't change much but makes it easier to record when it's not so small like it is on the forum.
> 
> Download (for mspaint etc)
> Browser Test (click/zoom to maintain original scale) *<- important*
> These are the two links everyone should use if they're testing the image.
> If 100%/1920x1080 isn't used it's not a big deal it just adds inconsistency when people test at different sizes, blur will change as size does.


Awesome. I've only ordered from Staples a few times and its always been pretty fast, but this time of year there's likely to be delays. I've downloaded the bitmap and will compare to your video once I get it. I'm generally picky with monitors so if it's bad I won't accept it.

However for me this is more of an experiment of comparing the benefits of contrast ratio over pixel response. As stated, TN will always have faster pixel response but they'll always have worse contrast ratios.

What's more important to a competitive gamer if input lag isn't a factor?

Should be fun!


----------



## mafiosii

guys, i just received a new c24fg70 october build (fb02), with freesync on/off. there is *no purple issue* whatsoever in cs or the cod picture (it has a little green hue but i think i can live with that.)

It has another small issue tho.. there is a vertical line on the left side which seems a little bit brighter than the rest of the monitor. Do you guys know this issue? its 100% vertical from the bottom to the top, its only barely visible .. guess i will return this one aswell and give up on this monitor... I wont pay 400 bucks for a faulty monitor ... lets see what 2017 will bring


----------



## aliquis

I guess that means that each(your) model has slightly different problematic pixel transitions that produce this colour shift .

Maybe because each panel is unique and different calibrated?


----------



## DaWaN

I did some more gaming today and some more testing.

Mine still has some purple trail in some transitions, but not so much at all with the infinite warfare image.
So I think the theory of it being calibration / unit depending is very much true.

I clearly saw some purple trails in BF1 when playing with FreeSync and hitting a 70-80 fps average framerate.
Worst were the brown window frames and the whitish walls in the map: "St. quentin scar". The somewhat low framerate does not help it either.
I think it is an inevitable problem because of the VA panel, they are just slow in black -> grey transitions. Clearly the pixel response of the RGB channels is not always equal and this throws off the hue on some transitions.
I guess you either live with it or go with another monitor.
I am more a casual gamer which lives with FreeSync on A titles and 60 - 100ish FPS.
The only somewhat competitive stuff I do is simracing and I do not care so much about some trails with black stuff around the track. The rest looks awesome.

I can live with it, the flipside is this monitor has great contrast, great wide gamut colors and when not using FreeSync great motion clarity because of the wonderful strobing.
In my opinion, Samsung should have made this monitor with a PLS panel. You would loose the contrast, but transitions on a PLS panel are quicker and more consistent.
I think the Quantum Dots also do not help as the wider gamut backlight makes problematic transitions in hue much more visible.

Oh and coming from the Acer XZ271 this monitor is so much better the purple trails are forgiven in an instant.
I think there are not much better monitors in this price segment and the 1080p resolution is enough for me with my RX470.
I am keeping mine!

I am using this monitor next to a Acer XB270HU (IPS) and the contrast, gamut and strobing is miles better.
When using Gsync / Freesync the motion clarity with black shows better on the Acer though. Oh and no purple trails on some transitions of course, hehe


----------



## PCM2

Comprehensive review to be published tomorrow. And you're quite right to have observed some issues with overshoot when the refresh rate drops, especially near 100Hz.


----------



## GForce

So I also tested a little bit with the image posted in this topic, my monitor is the same as DaWaNs.:

I've noticed the following:
- No purple on the text while moving the image, only a light gray-ish trail which I assume is normal for a VA panel.
- The pipes left from the character trail with a purple-ish color, but it is not enough to bother me.

I have not gamed yet on the monitor, but the "image moving test" doesn't seem bad at all to me.


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Comprehensive review to be published tomorrow. And you're quite right to have observed some issues with overshoot when the refresh rate drops, especially near 100Hz.


Will u post it/link it here? Plz


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GForce*
> 
> So I also tested a little bit with the image posted in this topic, my monitor is the same as DaWaN's:
> 
> - No purple on the text while moving the image, only a light gray-ish trail.
> - The pipes left from the character trail with a purple-ish color, but it is not enough to bother me.
> 
> I have not gamed yet on the monitor, but the "image moving test" doesn't seem bad at all to me.


I may have missed it. What was your monitor's manufactured date?


----------



## Kurupt1

Don't think
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafiosii*
> 
> guys, i just received a new c24fg70 october build (fb02), with freesync on/off. there is *no purple issue* whatsoever in cs or the cod picture (it has a little green hue but i think i can live with that.)
> 
> It has another small issue tho.. there is a vertical line on the left side which seems a little bit brighter than the rest of the monitor. Do you guys know this issue? its 100% vertical from the bottom to the top, its only barely visible .. guess i will return this one aswell and give up on this monitor... I wont pay 400 bucks for a faulty monitor ... lets see what 2017 will bring


Weren't you the one who had it sent to Samsung Germany for a firmware fix?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> Will u post it/link it here? Plz


It'll be on the front page of pcmonitors.info


----------



## GForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> I may have missed it. What was your monitor's manufactured date?


FB02, October 2016. Default settings.

With strobing enabled, I get the exact same results. Will test gaming tomorrow.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GForce*
> 
> So I also tested a little bit with the image posted in this topic, my monitor is the same as DaWaNs.:
> 
> I've noticed the following:
> - No purple on the text while moving the image, only a light gray-ish trail which I assume is normal for a VA panel.
> - The pipes left from the character trail with a purple-ish color, but it is not enough to bother me.
> 
> I have not gamed yet on the monitor, but the "image moving test" doesn't seem bad at all to me.


Thank you, sounds like you're seeing close to what I'm seeing.
Does green shift/tint happen on these vents for you as well?

Also the bottom left vent, it happens more noticeably to the two above as well if moved vertically.


----------



## GForce

The most left vents definitely trail/smear, a little bit blueish on the right side but not green. Nothing major though in my opinion.

The bottom right vents indeed trail a bit greenish on very rapid movements.

So I guess the same as your display?

I can try to record a video tomorrow if you want.

I do however understand why some people would say they don't see the color changing, because I have to move it REALLY fast to see it turn to green or blue. On slower movements, it's just a trail in the same color as the object. Because I think they all have it to some degree.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GForce*
> 
> The most left vents definitely trail/smear, a little bit blueish on the right side but not green. Nothing major though in my opinion.
> 
> The bottom right vents indeed trail a bit greenish on very rapid movements.
> 
> So I guess the same as your display?
> 
> I can try to record a video tomorrow if you want.
> 
> I do however understand why some people would say they don't see the color changing, because I have to move it REALLY fast to see it turn to green or blue. On slower movements, it's just a trail in the same color as the object. Because I think they all have it to some degree.


The faster I move it, the stronger the green tint/shift becomes on these areas.

The text and pipes/rails are the biggest most noticeable ones for sure.
I'm getting doubtful that November/December ones are any better than the October ones we all have.
Might all be the same firmware.

The edits! lol
Thanks for checking this for me.


----------



## GForce

Yes I have, my unit is definitely not better (or worse) than other units in this topic (as expected) but as it is now it doesn't really bother me too much. I haven't played any games yet, so I will have to see what it looks like while gaming.

How would the closest monitor to this, the Eizo Foris FG2421, handle this test? Has anyone tried?


----------



## Madpacket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Comprehensive review to be published tomorrow. And you're quite right to have observed some issues with overshoot when the refresh rate drops, especially near 100Hz.


Nice. Any idea what time it'll be posted? So far there haven't really been any professional reviews so I think you'll get a lot of traffic. I'm mainly interested in the average and worst case pixel response times at 144Hz along with input lag measurements (both with and without strobing)

@Hunched,

Do you know of any ETA on the 27" version in Canada?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GForce*
> 
> Yes I have, my unit is definitely not better (or worse) than other units in this topic (as expected) but as it is now it doesn't really bother me too much. I haven't played any games yet, so I will have to see what it looks like while gaming.
> 
> How would the closest monitor to this, the Eizo Foris FG2421, handle this test? Has anyone tried?


What I can confirm is that every C24 without the Standard/Ultimate FreeSync settings is terrible.
New firmware was implemented sometime in October that added these options and improvements.
Since some have claimed to have perfect C24's I've been trying to figure out if that has continued, whether November/December ones are further improved with newer firmware or some other change.
I doubt it now, I also doubt anyone has an October C24 much different than yours, mine, and DaWaN's.
I'm on my 3rd October one, quality control issues aside the blurring issue has all been nearly identical between those 3.

I don't have a FG2421 but it has the traditional slow and smeary transitions of VA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madpacket*
> 
> Do you know of any ETA on the 27" version in Canada?


No, though I haven't really looked into it much. I don't see it listed anywhere here yet that's selling the C24. I'd guess January.
Trqnt has a C27 and showed it suffers the same problems as the C24.


----------



## mafiosii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> Don't think
> Weren't you the one who had it sent to Samsung Germany for a firmware fix?


yes i got a new one from my local retailer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> What I can confirm is that every C24 without the Standard/Ultimate FreeSync settings is terrible.
> New firmware was implemented sometime in October that added these options and improvements.
> Since some have claimed to have perfect C24's I've been trying to figure out if that has continued, whether November/December ones are further improved with newer firmware or some other change.
> I doubt it now, I also doubt anyone has an October C24 much different than yours, mine, and DaWaN's.
> I'm on my 3rd October one, quality control issues aside the blurring issue has all been nearly identical between those 3.
> 
> I don't have a FG2421 but it has the traditional slow and smeary transitions of VA.
> No, though I haven't really looked into it much. I don't see it listed anywhere here yet that's selling the C24. I'd guess January.
> Trqnt has a C27 and showed it suffers the same problems as the C24.


I have an october one without freesync standard/utlimate and it seems fine exept of a little green hue, but thats not very noticable, but it has a vertical area on the left which seems a bit brighter than the rest when looking at grey or brownish colours


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafiosii*
> 
> I have an october one without freesync standard/utlimate and it seems fine exept of a little green hue, but thats not very noticable, but it has a vertical area on the left which seems a bit brighter than the rest when looking at grey or brownish colours


This adds confusion.
I have to assume if I was to see your C24 in person I'd find it similar to the 3 October ones I've personally used and what GForce and DaWaN describe theirs to look like.
If we could just check the damn firmware version it would clear things up.

Did they seriously forget to include the new FreeSync options in your region when they added other fixes? Doesn't make sense.
My August and September ones only had On/Off and were purple nightmares, and people in North America at least who got October ones without the new FreeSync options had it no better.
It was only when people got models with the Standard/Ultimate options did we see any change, this is our new firmware identifier since we can't actually check the specific version.
There could be newer versions with more improvements/fixes in November/December, but with nothing else changed in the OSD.


----------



## ruimfine

new review published https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/samsung-c24fg70/


----------



## GForce

Only played CS:GO, I only see light purple trailing on really dark spots and it is really minor. At least not the walls are all smeared in purple trails. I think I can live with this, still need to try Battlefield 1 though.


----------



## boredgunner

Looking at the videos in PCMonitor's review, I could probably live with the overshoot issues of later production models. The biggest problem to me would be the locked brightness with strobing enabled which still makes no sense to me.


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> new review published https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/samsung-c24fg70/


Thank you!


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> new review published https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/samsung-c24fg70/


So basically, forget freesync and use the monitor at 144Hz on a November or newer model, and the purple trailing basically disappears completely









I could live with it, should still be a nice upgrade over my [email protected] The shops here are all sold out and acquiring new stock in January, should be good chances to get a november+ one.


----------



## mafiosii

can sb explain me the difference between normal fast and fastest response time mode? i cant seem to see any difference exepct of the picture getting darker when you make it faster. what is this strobing? not even google will tell me.

so I did some testing and I notice that when I drag windows around on my desktop, with faster the texts in the windows are more readable while dragging. Is this the effect or has it sth to do with it?

ty in advance


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafiosii*
> 
> can sb explain me the difference between normal fast and fastest response time mode? i cant seem to see any difference exepct of the picture getting darker when you make it faster. what is this strobing? not even google will tell me.
> 
> so I did some testing and I notice that when I drag windows around on my desktop, with faster the texts in the windows are more readable while dragging. Is this the effect or has it sth to do with it?
> 
> ty in advance


Strobing (which is enabled on faster and fastest modes) removes the sample and hold effect, thus it removes all persistence blur. With strobing enabled, moving objects are no longer blurred. For example, try reading this map on every one of those modes.

http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=toronto-map.png&pps=1080&pursuit=0&height=-1


----------



## Falkentyne

That 60hz picture gives me a seizure.
PCM2 said that's not double strobing.
but it looks exactly like double strobing.

So what exactly is it?
My Benq looks like that with single strobe=Off at 60hz.


----------



## Zoart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GForce*
> 
> Only played CS:GO, I only see light purple trailing on really dark spots and it is really minor. At least not the walls are all smeared in purple trails. I think I can live with this, still need to try Battlefield 1 though.


How much is "light"? And how fast were you moving?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GForce*
> 
> Only played CS:GO, I only see light purple trailing on really dark spots and it is really minor. At least not the walls are all smeared in purple trails. I think I can live with this, still need to try Battlefield 1 though.


I don't often play CSGO, but the tree bark on all the trees of Lake House color shift pretty badly.
I've yet to play something like Skyrim or Witcher in a forest, could look scary with all the trees.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> The shops here are all sold out and acquiring new stock in January, should be good chances to get a november+ one.


Must be nice








Quote:


> *From PCM's Review:*
> Some transitions produced slightly more visible overshoot which included some slight hints of purple, blue or green. This was most visible where dark objects moved against a significantly lighter background - for example dark gunmetal greys against a grey, foggy sky. Even then, it's not something most users would find bothersome. Some users have referred to this overshoot as 'purple trailing' or 'purple ghosting' and it's something that was far more prominent on early revisions. It has actually been reduced on more recent revisions, such as our review sample which was manufactured in November 2016, to far more tolerable levels at 144Hz.
> ...
> Unlike earlier revisions (October 2016 and earlier) of the monitor, there wasn't particularly obtrusive overshoot at 144Hz. There was some here and there and it did include some hints of colours such as purple and green in places


I'd like to know if there's any improvements from October C24's WITH the Standard/Ultimate FreeSync options to November and newer models.
If one has an October model recent enough to include the new FreeSync options, you probably have nothing to gain by getting a newer one right?

We all got Early-Access monitors to beta test, which we paid full price for and can't receive updates unless we buy new ones.
I'd like if Samsung finished developing the monitor before selling it, if not at least make it capable of being updated when they're drastically improving the monitor every few months.


----------



## mafiosii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Strobing (which is enabled on faster and fastest modes) removes the sample and hold effect, thus it removes all persistence blur. With strobing enabled, moving objects are no longer blurred. For example, try reading this map on every one of those modes.
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=toronto-map.png&pps=1080&pursuit=0&height=-1


ty.
so "faster" is the best compromiss it seems, its not as dark as fastest and also there seems to be no blur


----------



## aliquis

Quote:


> We all got Early-Access monitors to beta test, which we paid full price for and can't receive updates unless we buy new ones.
> I'd like if Samsung finished developing the monitor before selling it, if not at least make it capable of being updated when they're drastically improving the monitor every few months.


I share your sentiment, unfortunatly what samsung does seems to be common practice these days.

tftcentral published a review recently about the LG 34UC79G (link: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/lg_34uc79g.htm )

LG seems to have done exactly the same with one of their new UW monitors, they screwed up the overdrive in their firmware, the only way to fix this is to send the monitor to a service center when and if they release a firmware update in the future.
Someone asked the LG support about this
Quote:


> How did you get hold of @LGUS for firmware update for 34UC79G-B. E-mailed and they have no clue...referred me to Win10 driver...


from twitter.

I can sort of understand that there may be issues, thats always the risk when you buy hardware early. But what really shocked me is the ignorance and stupidity of the samsung support.
I , and undoubtedly many others, went to great lenghts to detail these issues to their support teams inculding pictures and videos of the various issues and what do i receive for an answer: they want to persuade me to buy a 950W power supply, like that will fix anything.

Like many others already did, the only reasonable thing to do is to only buy monitors at places that have a generous return policy, because if you have to deal with the manufacturer to fix your monitor, you will need a lot of patience and luck.


----------



## Kinetix

PCM2's review is lovingly detailed, as always. I guess I'm gonna try to buy again in January, hoping I get a November model or later.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> That 60hz picture gives me a seizure.
> PCM2 said that's not double strobing.
> but it looks exactly like double strobing.
> 
> So what exactly is it?
> My Benq looks like that with single strobe=Off at 60hz.


I thought he said it was double strobing?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafiosii*
> 
> ty.
> so "faster" is the best compromiss it seems, its not as dark as fastest and also there seems to be no blur


For a bright room faster might be slightly better. Both of them would blind me.


----------



## Falkentyne

In his preview he said it was flickering so he didn't think it was double strobing but a double strobe at 60hz strobes at 8.3ms twice, and strobing at 8.3ms still flickers...
I saw that picture--it IS a double strobe. 100% sure.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> In his preview he said it was flickering so he didn't think it was double strobing but a double strobe at 60hz strobes at 8.3ms twice, and strobing at 8.3ms still flickers...
> I saw that picture--it IS a double strobe. 100% sure.


Agreed. Having tested it a lot now, there's no way it was 60Hz flicker. Although my very first comment actually confirmed that I felt it was double strobing, then somebody else thought it wasn't. I am quite sensitive to flickering and notice it even at 120Hz you see, so must have been exaggerating the flicker in my mind. I managed to confirm that it was strobing at 120Hz in the end by digging out my oscilloscope.


----------



## Astreon

The 16:9 monitors are quite an art, the way they cleverly play around VA shortcomings with overdrive and strobing to avoid motion blur... I'm impressed. The purple stuff sucks tho

I'll probably order C34F791 soon, the prices in my country are better than I expected them to be.


----------



## GForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoart*
> 
> How much is "light"? And how fast were you moving?


With light I mean it's not a bright purple trail but a faint purple trail which disappears the moment you stop moving. In my opinion it's so minor that I can't be bothered by it. In a game like CS:GO there is no time to focus on the details. Do keep in mind that I do not use Freesync, so I am at 144Hz all the time with strobing enabled.

Honestly, when I play my game I am not focused on the minor details. I've also tried Battlefield 1 and on some walls (the glyphs on the wallpaper for example) there is the same minor purple trail but when I am playing my game I don't even notice it. I only really notice it when I focus on it, that means standing still and just move the mouse.

So for me, this is not really an issue. The issue with the first revision was unacceptable for me, but the newer revision/firmware is acceptable for me. Mainly because in my budget it was the only options with decent color reproduction.

Also got a nice deal, the retailer I bought it from bundled a free Logitech G403 mouse with the monitor. The mouse was incomplete and returned before (the weight was missing). They sent me a new mouse and I could keep the first one. So the monitor, and two G403 mice with one weight missing. I am not complaining.









I am also not sure wether the November builds are any better than October+new FW builds. What PCM2 describes in his review sounds exactly like my October+new FW build. If a new FW ever comes out, I guess I can send the monitor in for repairs.

Edit:
I've just played Battlefield 1 for a few hours without focusing on trailing and stuff, I really enjoyed the game and did not not have any issues at all.


----------



## Madpacket

Thanks for the detailed review. I guess if I get sent an October+ with the fixed trailing I'll be keeping it.

Really if you take the minor flaws of monitor and compare them to whatever else is on the market, it's pretty apparent Samsung has something special here.


----------



## Falkentyne

PCM2, do you have any contact with Samsung?
I would gladly take the risk of purple transitions (since I know that can be mitigated by adjustments) if it single strobed at 60hz. I play a lot of 60hz locked games, and I would deal with the color shifting just to have NO crosstalk at 144hz strobing, which I have not seen any monitor to date be capable of (besides 140hz+ CRT's of course). But 60hz double strobing is a deal breaker and Samsung isn't getting my money unless they release a single strobe firmware for 60hz!!


----------



## Leopardi

triple


----------



## Leopardi

triple


----------



## Leopardi

Does the strobing mode on this monitor require constant 144fps to use 144Hz or have I understood wrong? If you can get barely above 60fps in games, is the strobing mode better than standard?


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Does the strobing mode on this monitor require constant 144fps to use 144Hz or have I understood wrong? If you can get barely above 60fps in games, is the strobing mode better than standard?


It will work, but it will look terrible. You want to maintain an FPS above the refresh rate when using strobing.


----------



## Falkentyne

Strobing on any monitor requires you to keep the framerate equal to the refresh rate you are using, if you want good image quality, so in that case, vsync on with FPS=refresh rate. The monitor can strobe at 100hz and at 120hz correctly also. The problem is, refresh rates LOWER than 100hz are not implemented properly for strobe!

This monitor seems to do things like the Benq monitors do, with the "Single Strobe" service menu setting set to "Off" for low refresh rate strobe support" Except this monitor does not have a "Single Strobe" option and if .there is a service menu setting for 60hz single strobe, no one knows how to get into the service menu.


----------



## Madpacket

Strobing already adds a little input latency. Locking it to vsync is a bad idea as it'll add even more. Best bet is to set a maximum framerates with vsync disabled and ensure you have a fast enough PC to drive it.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> PCM2, do you have any contact with Samsung?
> I would gladly take the risk of purple transitions (since I know that can be mitigated by adjustments) if it single strobed at 60hz. I play a lot of 60hz locked games, and I would deal with the color shifting just to have NO crosstalk at 144hz strobing, which I have not seen any monitor to date be capable of (besides 140hz+ CRT's of course). But 60hz double strobing is a deal breaker and Samsung isn't getting my money unless they release a single strobe firmware for 60hz!!


Yes and this has already been passed onto them. And it will be 'reviewed' by their engineers in the new year. Whether any action will be taken is beyond my control.


----------



## gene-z

Anyone know if the G-Sync variant is still planned for this next year?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Does the strobing mode on this monitor require constant 144fps to use 144Hz or have I understood wrong? If you can get barely above 60fps in games, is the strobing mode better than standard?


Its strobing should only be used at 144 Hz/144 FPS, 120 Hz/120 FPS, and 100 Hz/100 FPS. For those ~60 FPS games do not use it.


----------



## mafiosii

I don't know what you guys are talking about. I play R6 Siege with "response time = faster" which is strobing enabled if I got you guys right, and it looks good, even if I am not on 144 fps. (I play on 144 hz)


----------



## GForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafiosii*
> 
> I don't know what you guys are talking about. I play R6 Siege with "response time = faster" which is strobing enabled if I got you guys right, and it looks good, even if I am not on 144 fps. (I play on 144 hz)


Maybe I also don't see it, but I played Battlefield 1 today with an fps of around 70-110, at least consistently lower than the 144Hz refresh rate with the second strobing setting and it looks perfectly normal to me. What should we be seeing or looking for that looks out of place?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GForce*
> 
> Maybe I also don't see it, but I played Battlefield 1 today with an fps of around 70-110, at least consistently lower than the 144Hz refresh rate with the second strobing setting and it looks perfectly normal to me. What should we be seeing or looking for that looks out of place?


Ghosting and tearing.


----------



## aliquis

If you don't notice any difference/anything abnormal with ULMB on although your fps varies by a great degree from your hz, it would confirm my assumption/ the experiments i did.

My take on this is, aside from browser tests like moving letters or pictures, that are specially designed to highlight the benefit of ULMB, i very much doubt the avarage user can even tell the difference/benefit of ULMB during normal gameplay.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> My take on this is, aside from browser tests like moving letters or pictures, that are specially designed to highlight the benefit of ULMB, i very much doubt the avarage user can even tell the difference/benefit of ULMB during normal gameplay.


They can notice, but only if frame rate and refresh rate are synced. When frame rate drops below, motion clarity goes to hell.

And those browser tests aren't specifically designed to highlight the benefit of ULMB, they're just moving photos. Nothing special about them, the reason it makes the difference obvious is because one again, refresh rate and frame rate are synchronized.

Also, ULMB is the name of NVIDIA's latest blur reduction implementation. Any other implementation isn't called ULMB.


----------



## aliquis

These tests are specially designed, the moving map is an ideal scenario for the benefit of low motion blur. You have to remember, its also often called eye tracking blur, because to be able to perceive a difference your eyes also need to be tracking moving objects of interest.

The moving map is therefore ideal, your eyes focus on a certain adress( the letters are small enough that ulmb makes the perfect difference between readable and not).
But in normal games you don't have small moving letters that you constantly focus on.

I made some tests(some time ago when i wanted to see what ULMB is all about) in normal games with vsync where i could push enough fps to the hz refresh
. Plugged in a controller and taped it so that the screen constantly rotates in a fixed manner. I also made two profiles on my monitor, one 100hz normal and one 100hz strobed, both vsynced with 100fps obviously.

I tested in several games:
I would run somwhere in for example an openworld game, let the screen rotate (at roughly 2000pixel/sec)first without ulmb and try to count for example all small branches of the trees or bushes for 1 minute and write down the number, then switch to strobed and count the same.for one minute and compare the results.

Sure enough, the results were striking, i could count/perceive much more detail with strobed enabled.

However, i never have and never will run around rotating the screen and focus my eyes on small details all the time. There are certainly games that benefit from low motion blur, and if its your thing, by all means go for it, i just think that because you have to choose between gsync/freesync and low blur, that freesync/gsync is much better in most cases, and that the benefit of ULMB is very negligible in most games.

Just my thoughts..


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GForce*
> 
> I am also not sure wether the November builds are any better than October+new FW builds. What PCM2 describes in his review sounds exactly like my October+new FW build. If a new FW ever comes out, I guess I can send the monitor in for repairs.


Except it's likely Samsung won't even let you send it in, not all regions are aware of the issue or offering to help.
Only one person in this thread (@mafiosii) has sent their monitor in to Samsung. Samsung sent it back without updating anything and physically damaged the screen.

At the very least they could have done their job prior to accidentally damaging it and sending it back, but they didn't even do the only thing it was sent in for...
May as well take it outside and find a random stranger, ask them to take their finger nails to the screen. It's a faster way of getting the same result Samsung offers.
Here at Samsung we'll do actually nothing at all except scratch your screen up and send it back.

*How do we access the hidden service menu, anybody?*
That would probably show us the firmware version
Might possibly help Falken out with what he wants as well. I might also want 60hz strobe, I've never tried it. The option certainly wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Madpacket

Has Samsung released firmware updates publicly at all? Perhaps we could unpack the binary and look for the method to access the hidden menu (assuming it even has one).


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Except it's likely Samsung won't even let you send it in, not all regions are aware of the issue or offering to help.
> Only one person in this thread (@mafiosii) has sent their monitor in to Samsung. Samsung sent it back without updating anything and physically damaged the screen.
> 
> At the very least they could have done their job prior to accidentally damaging it and sending it back, but they didn't even do the only thing it was sent in for...
> May as well take it outside and find a random stranger, ask them to take their finger nails to the screen. It's a faster way of getting the same result Samsung offers.
> Here at Samsung we'll do actually nothing at all except scratch your screen up and send it back.
> 
> *How do we access the hidden service menu, anybody?*
> That would probably show us the firmware version
> Might possibly help Falken out with what he wants as well. I might also want 60hz strobe, I've never tried it. The option certainly wouldn't hurt.


Someone should discreetly ask a Samsung Engineer about how to unlock the service menu and if there are any extra options there regarding the strobe settings. Someone found the XB270HU service menu entry code. Benq hasn't changed their service menu and factory menu codes since the Lightboost days.


----------



## trnqt

This works for me to get into the service menu.

Set the Contrast and Brightness to 0.
- Press the Menu button and release it.
- Press and hold the Enter button for 5 seconds (button 4 from top to bottom).
- To quit the service menu click the power button to switch off and then turn the monitor on again.


----------



## Falkentyne

Is there anything useful in the service menu?


----------



## trnqt

Look for yourself 



Myself was hoping for some way to see the monitor refresh in realtime.... would help with checking if freesync works. But no dice.


----------



## asder00

My September build:


----------



## Falkentyne

LMAO.
Jesus....

Turn on Pixel Shift and see if that affects anything or see if that affects 60hz Strobing. (probably won't) :/ What a horrible service menu LOL

Now THIS is a SERVICE MENU (technically this is the "factory" menu, according to a hex firmware dump).



And the strobe persistence and crosstalk position settings are in a second service menu (the primary service menu).


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madpacket*
> 
> Has Samsung released firmware updates publicly at all? Perhaps we could unpack the binary and look for the method to access the hidden menu (assuming it even has one).


Nope.
We have to buy the monitor again and hopefully get a new one if they release a new firmware, it's the only way to obtain it unless you send it in to Samsung and they actually update it.
Releasing firmware updates publicly and having the monitor be easily updateable would have cut down probably 95% of returns from this thread alone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trnqt*
> 
> This works for me to get into the service menu.
> 
> Set the Contrast and Brightness to 0.
> - Press the Menu button and release it.
> - Press and hold the Enter button for 5 seconds (button 4 from top to bottom).
> - To quit the service menu click the power button to switch off and then turn the monitor on again.


Hopefully someone with a November or December build can tell us their version, assuming it has to do with firmware. @PCM2?

Here's mine btw (October C24 with new FreeSync options)

Also I accidentally changed my Panel Ch. No. after the picture and don't know how to reset it to 0








Nothing has exploded though so I don't think it matters


----------



## Hunched

If the month is indicated in the Version it would make sense somewhat.
100*1* = September
100*2* = October
And so on?
Trnqt has an October C*27* (1002.1) with the new FreeSync options and firmware, but that's probably the first and only firmware used in the C27's which is why it's .1 for him instead of .2 like it is with C24's.
Asder00's Sept C24 without the new FreeSync options is 1001.1 and my Oct C24 with FreeSync options is 1002.2

This might be how it is.
100*X*.*X*
First *X* is month, second *X* is firmware version.
Most sense I can make out of the string and variations so far.

Anyone who was unfortunate and got an October C24 not recent enough to include the new firmware and its FreeSync options are probably 1002.1
November is probably 1003.2 if there's been no newer firmware, if new firmware 1003.3

Though shouldn't Trnqt's Oct C27 be 1000.1 or something, not 1002.1 if it's the first month of C27's?
August were the first C24's, don't know what those were in this. They might base month # on something other than when production began.


----------



## poiuu

you can get a hdmi capture card for console for the 60hz thing and that might work better, and alot of games have fps hacks to play at higher fps too...
is it best to use hdmi or DP for this monitor, i heard hdmi has better colors but with DP you get 144hz....?


----------



## Alastair

I came here looking for information about the CF791 but there doesn't seem to be much. I have read about the purple haze issue that if plaguing the CFG70's, but is it effecting other monitors like then CF591 and CF791? I am really keen to buy a new monitor in the 21:9 format, but for the price the CF791 must be perfect in EVERY way. Or I will buy the Microboard and take the hit on importing fee's.


----------



## GForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Ghosting and tearing.


Maybe it depends on the game but I don't see much, if any, tearing in BF1 and as there already wasn't a big difference between strobing and not strobing, the image doesn't look any better or worse than strobing disabled. But I might not be sensitive to it.

What I am trying to say is, as far as I can tell it doesn't really matter if strobing is enabled and what the framerate is because the image looks fine either way.


----------



## quovadis123

The 34" has finally been released on Amazon US.
Anyone ordered it yet? Any early adopters?


----------



## Kalimera

We need to have an idea of how the C24FG70 compares to the recent 1440/144 and 1080/240 offerings in the 24''- ish size range. Probably will take a few more months to get a clearer picture once more monitors from that range get released.


----------



## fuzun

Hmm have any one tried something with MStar Isp Tool and serial to usb connector or 3.5mm to serial ?


----------



## PCM2

Mine has 1004.0 at the end, and to remind you is a November build.


----------



## Falkentyne

It's unknown whether the Mstar ISP device can identify the flash chip. It uses a Mstar scaler but it's unknown if the device can ID It or not to back up a firmware. I believe the main issue is getting DRIVERS That are current enough to add support. The drivers available on HTTP://BLURBUSTERS.COM are from 2014. If you guys wanted anything newer, I suggest you brush up on your Chinese and try to look on a Chinese ISP site and look for drivers for the Mstar ISP with newer support and hopefully in English (though once you understand the menus a translated version isn't really necessary).

Perhaps you can send a support ticket to yoycart and ask for a link to an updated driver for it.

If you guys have $60 to waste, you can buy it yourself
http://www.yoycart.com/Product/5278188206/LCD_TV_development_tool/

and try backing up the firmware with it.
The nice thing about the Mstar ISP device is it has DVI support. IF it can ID the firmware chip!

The RT809F flasher can surely ID the firmware but it does NOT have a DVI port, only VGA and HDMI. And HDMI support is a bit iffy because it can't identify the firmware chip properly on the XL2720Z! (it actually identifies 5 flash chips, all incorrect...but works over VGA). The RT809f apparently CAN ID the firmware on the XL2730Z over HDMI and XL2735 over HDMI.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/free-shipping-RT809F-LCD-ISP-programmer-with-7-adapters-sop8-test-clip-ICSP-board-ISP-cable/32282316644.html

If the Samsung does NOT have a VGA port, I would recommend the mstar ISP device, as I have no idea how well the rt809f would work over hdmi with it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GForce*
> 
> Maybe it depends on the game but I don't see much, if any, tearing in BF1 and as there already wasn't a big difference between strobing and not strobing, the image doesn't look any better or worse than strobing disabled. But I might not be sensitive to it.
> 
> What I am trying to say is, as far as I can tell it doesn't really matter if strobing is enabled and what the framerate is because the image looks fine either way.


It depends on the game, the person, and most of all whether or not you're gaming in fullscreen (when not in fullscreen there won't be tearing).

Try using V-Sync and maintaining the target frame rate (120 FPS @ 120 Hz, 100 FPS @ 100 Hz), focus on moving objects (could be anything, even just turning the mouse and watching everything move), and then try changing the response time setting.


----------



## fuzun

Hmm have any one tried something MStar Isp Tool with serial to usb connector or 3.5mm to serial ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> It's unknown whether the Mstar ISP device can identify the flash chip. It uses a Mstar scaler but it's unknown if the device can ID It or not to back up a firmware. I believe the main issue is getting DRIVERS That are current enough to add support. The drivers available on HTTP://BLURBUSTERS.COM are from 2014. If you guys wanted anything newer, I suggest you brush up on your Chinese and try to look on a Chinese ISP site and look for drivers for the Mstar ISP with newer support and hopefully in English (though once you understand the menus a translated version isn't really necessary).
> 
> Perhaps you can send a support ticket to yoycart and ask for a link to an updated driver for it.
> 
> If you guys have $60 to waste, you can buy it yourself
> http://www.yoycart.com/Product/5278188206/LCD_TV_development_tool/
> 
> and try backing up the firmware with it.
> The nice thing about the Mstar ISP device is it has DVI support. IF it can ID the firmware chip!
> 
> The RT809F flasher can surely ID the firmware but it does NOT have a DVI port, only VGA and HDMI. And HDMI support is a bit iffy because it can't identify the firmware chip properly on the XL2720Z! (it actually identifies 5 flash chips, all incorrect...but works over VGA). The RT809f apparently CAN ID the firmware on the XL2730Z over HDMI and XL2735 over HDMI.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/free-shipping-RT809F-LCD-ISP-programmer-with-7-adapters-sop8-test-clip-ICSP-board-ISP-cable/32282316644.html
> 
> If the Samsung does NOT have a VGA port, I would recommend the mstar ISP device, as I have no idea how well the rt809f would work over hdmi with it.


Can not we connect some pins or complete port of 3.5mm to serial cable to this chip and use a software that accepts USB ? (if any)


----------



## Falkentyne

The Mstar ISP device has a DVI port. Why would you need this?


----------



## fuzun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> The Mstar ISP device has a DVI port. Why would you need this?


This is <$1.


----------



## Falkentyne

It would be better to use that with the RT809F then, since most likely the RT809f directly supports that newer firmware chip since its already at October 2016 drivers.


----------



## Bene11660

Just ordered a C34F791 from Jacob Electronic Germany, they seem to have them at stock.
The first Reviews seem very positive, so i am looking forward to test this beast of an Monitor.


----------



## GForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It depends on the game, the person, and most of all whether or not you're gaming in fullscreen (when not in fullscreen there won't be tearing).
> 
> Try using V-Sync and maintaining the target frame rate (120 FPS @ 120 Hz, 100 FPS @ 100 Hz), focus on moving objects (could be anything, even just turning the mouse and watching everything move), and then try changing the response time setting.


Thanks! I will experiment with it soon.

I have to say, I really like this monitor so I'm keeping it. I just wish the Arena Light could be turned on permanently, not only breathing and sound activated.


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bene11660*
> 
> Just ordered a C34F791 from Jacob Electronic Germany, they seem to have them at stock.
> The first Reviews seem very positive, so i am looking forward to test this beast of an Monitor.


Do you know when you will receive it? Could you write a few words? Especially if the panel is fast enough for gaming.


----------



## Zoart

I wonder what version the 27 inch has and what manufacturing date it has


----------



## Bene11660

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> Do you know when you will receive it? Could you write a few words? Especially if the panel is fast enough for gaming.


Sure, no problem. I have an Asus 144Hz (TN) for comparison.


----------



## Hunched

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trnqt*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asder00*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Mine has 1004.0 at the end, and to remind you is a November build.


Okay thanks.
C24 = 1001.1 (September)
C24 = 1002.2 (October)
C24 = 1004.0 (November)
Also a October C27 of 1002.1

The numbers are going up in order except for the C27, and they skipped 1003?
No 3rd version of the firmware, we're doing this all Microsoft and skipping a number.

If this is the firmware version I don't understand the scheme.
Why is there not just a section of the menu called "Firmware Version" like this

Wish Samsung did things normally.
V001, V002, V003, V004... This makes sense.


----------



## GForce

I did not expect else from Samsung honestly, they can't even implement Freesync properly without artifacts.


----------



## Hunched

So nobody has any idea if the Version in the service menu indicates firmware version?
These numbers make sense to anyone else? Is this carried over from other Samsung displays?

Kinda expected somebody to tell me I'm an idiot for not understanding this, as I feel I'm looking right at it.
Nobody knows anymore about this than I do? I don't know anything, I'm guessing.

I just want to figure out the firmware version of the monitor, is this impossible? It's usually very simple.
Can anything involving these monitors be straight-forward and convenient? Anything at all?
Christ...


----------



## poiuu

C24 = 1001.1 (September)
C24 = 1002.2 (October)
C24 = 1004.0 (November)
1+1=2
2+2=4....is a pattern...1,2,4,8 is also a pattern, there are a few others too but not enough info...

C24 = 1001.1 (September), 1+1 = 1002.0 then two more firmwares in oct = 1002.2(October), then nov hits with 1004.0 (early) etc.
like this...
C24 = 1000.0 (Aug)
C24 = 1000.1 (Aug)
C24 = 1001.0 (September)
C24 = 1001.1 (September)
C24 = 1002.0 (October)
C24 = 1002.1 (October)
C24 = 1002.2 (October)
C24 = 1004.0 (November)

1001.1 and 1002.0 being the same firmware as 1002.2 and 1004.0 is also the same firmware, it just indicates the build date maybe...


----------



## aliquis

I showed a early buyer of the cf791 videos of the different freesync flicker on the c24fg70 and he confirmed that they don't occur on his model.

I asked him to use the lagom response time test (although i am not sure which response time settings in the OSD he used) on the 0 - 64 RGB transition he said he could see purple distortions.

Anyway, i guess all that means is that because the cf791 uses a VA panel too after all, so some form of crosstalk (either trailing or overshoot) is to be expected at the problematic transitions, if it really is a issue like on the c24fg70(moreso at the earlierer firmware) however remains to be seen/tested


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> I showed a early buyer of the cf791 videos of the different freesync flicker on the c24fg70 and he confirmed that they don't occur on his model.
> 
> I asked him to use the lagom response time test (although i am not sure which response time settings in the OSD he used) on the 0 - 64 RGB transition he said he could see purple distortions.
> 
> Anyway, i guess all that means is that because the cf791 uses a VA panel too after all, so some form of crosstalk (either trailing or overshoot) is to be expected at the problematic transitions, if it really is a issue like on the c24fg70(moreso at the earlierer firmware) however remains to be seen/tested


Maybe you could make him post on the forum for us so that those interested can get a look at the CF791.


----------



## rvectors

Forgive me if this is already posted but did not find it, so






A small amount of colour shift due to VA transition issues, is totally worth a trade off to finally break away from the current pc monitor BLB sickly yoke (read joke!).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> I showed a early buyer of the cf791 videos of the different freesync flicker on the c24fg70 and he confirmed that they don't occur on his model.
> 
> I asked him to use the lagom response time test (although i am not sure which response time settings in the OSD he used) on the 0 - 64 RGB transition he said he could see purple distortions.
> 
> Anyway, i guess all that means is that because the cf791 uses a VA panel too after all, so some form of crosstalk (either trailing or overshoot) is to be expected at the problematic transitions, if it really is a issue like on the c24fg70(moreso at the earlierer firmware) however remains to be seen/tested


Exactly why I was having a debate earlier with another poster, that I'm simply not willing to except that it does not exist at all (if it does, hopefully reduced significantly), contrary to someone outside the site, saying it does not exist. All the evidence of 200+ pages says we can't trust the results until the peeps on here post their more exacting/discerning standards.


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvectors*
> 
> Forgive me if this is already posted but did not find it, so


Thanks dude, this one was new for me. Looks awesome, perfect for movies and dark games. The trade off with some minor purple shifting could be 100% worth it.


----------



## Nightbird

I purchased the 34inch Samsung CF791 from a Microcenter yesterday, loving it. It came calibrated out of the box but I used my own calibrator and there was a pretty big change (improvement in dark scene details was noticeable). Unfortunately it is a "EZ" calibrator and doesn't give too much in the way of details, it said 100% of sRGB (software doesn't go over 100 probably) and 81% of NTSC but I wouldn't trust these values.

I used the Freesync standard engine with a 290X, the ultimate engine had some flickering but this didn't. I had returned an Acer 2560x1440 144hz IPS freesync monitor just a few weeks ago because of smearing in games. This monitor did not have that problem. I play Mechwarrior Online and Star Citizen, so the details in dark scenes was highly desirable. I'm hoping tftcentral will do a review but subjectively I am extremely impressed with this monitor. I am upgrading from the Eizo Foris 24inch, 120hz, 1080p VA monitor, which I had gotten for the black levels, is probably also part of the reason why the Acer's IPS panel didn't work out for me.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightbird*
> 
> I purchased the 34inch Samsung CF791 from a Microcenter yesterday, loving it. It came calibrated out of the box but I used my own calibrator and there was a pretty big change (improvement in dark scene details was noticeable). Unfortunately it is a "EZ" calibrator and doesn't give too much in the way of details, it said 100% of sRGB (software doesn't go over 100 probably) and 81% of NTSC but I wouldn't trust these values.
> 
> I used the Freesync standard engine with a 290X, the ultimate engine had some flickering but this didn't. I had returned an Acer 2560x1440 144hz IPS freesync monitor just a few weeks ago because of smearing in games. This monitor did not have that problem. I play Mechwarrior Online and Star Citizen, so the details in dark scenes was highly desirable. I'm hoping tftcentral will do a review but subjectively I am extremely impressed with this monitor. I am upgrading from the Eizo Foris 24inch, 120hz, 1080p VA monitor, which I had gotten for the black levels, is probably also part of the reason why the Acer's IPS panel didn't work out for me.


Sounds great! did you try the UFO test on it? any blur on overdrive settings?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightbird*
> 
> I purchased the 34inch Samsung CF791 from a Microcenter yesterday, loving it. It came calibrated out of the box but I used my own calibrator and there was a pretty big change (improvement in dark scene details was noticeable). Unfortunately it is a "EZ" calibrator and doesn't give too much in the way of details, it said 100% of sRGB (software doesn't go over 100 probably) and 81% of NTSC but I wouldn't trust these values.
> 
> I used the Freesync standard engine with a 290X, the ultimate engine had some flickering but this didn't. I had returned an Acer 2560x1440 144hz IPS freesync monitor just a few weeks ago because of smearing in games. This monitor did not have that problem. I play Mechwarrior Online and Star Citizen, so the details in dark scenes was highly desirable. I'm hoping tftcentral will do a review but subjectively I am extremely impressed with this monitor. I am upgrading from the Eizo Foris 24inch, 120hz, 1080p VA monitor, which I had gotten for the black levels, is probably also part of the reason why the Acer's IPS panel didn't work out for me.


Please could you post some videos of your monitor in action please? Maybe some scenes of CS in CT spawn of Dust 2. It seems people first started picking up on purple shift from there.


----------



## RSC08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightbird*
> 
> I purchased the 34inch Samsung CF791 from a Microcenter yesterday, loving it. It came calibrated out of the box but I used my own calibrator and there was a pretty big change (improvement in dark scene details was noticeable). Unfortunately it is a "EZ" calibrator and doesn't give too much in the way of details, it said 100% of sRGB (software doesn't go over 100 probably) and 81% of NTSC but I wouldn't trust these values.
> 
> I used the Freesync standard engine with a 290X, the ultimate engine had some flickering but this didn't. I had returned an Acer 2560x1440 144hz IPS freesync monitor just a few weeks ago because of smearing in games. This monitor did not have that problem. I play Mechwarrior Online and Star Citizen, so the details in dark scenes was highly desirable. I'm hoping tftcentral will do a review but subjectively I am extremely impressed with this monitor. I am upgrading from the Eizo Foris 24inch, 120hz, 1080p VA monitor, which I had gotten for the black levels, is probably also part of the reason why the Acer's IPS panel didn't work out for me.


What settings did you use after calibrating it..?


----------



## Nightbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Sounds great! did you try the UFO test on it? any blur on overdrive settings?


I'll give it a try when I get home in a few hours with my cellphone camera, though I prefer reviewers with specialized equipment myself









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Please could you post some videos of your monitor in action please? Maybe some scenes of CS in CT spawn of Dust 2. It seems people first started picking up on purple shift from there.


I lack a camcorder to do the recording, there was another owner that posted a youtube video testing for purple shift and didn't find it, which is why I purchased this in the first place.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSC08*
> 
> What settings did you use after calibrating it..?


It's a color profile calibration only, using default settings, hence just an 'EZ' calibrator heh







No contrast report, delta E or brightness etc..


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Sounds great! did you try the UFO test on it? any blur on overdrive settings?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give it a try when I get home in a few hours with my cellphone camera, though I prefer reviewers with specialized equipment myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Please could you post some videos of your monitor in action please? Maybe some scenes of CS in CT spawn of Dust 2. It seems people first started picking up on purple shift from there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lack a camcorder to do the recording, there was another owner that posted a youtube video testing for purple shift and didn't find it, which is why I purchased this in the first place.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RSC08*
> 
> What settings did you use after calibrating it..?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a color profile calibration only, using default settings, hence just an 'EZ' calibrator heh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No contrast report, delta E or brightness etc..
Click to expand...

I would rather take the word of someone of this forum. Its just because we are both on this forum you are easily contacted and it is much easier to share your results with everyone. I am sure your phone should manage alright to give us an idea of colour shift or purple haze. Maybe you could borrow a camera. I would just rather I see exactly what this screen does before I drop my money on it. For the money I am forking out this money better be damn well as perfect as a VA can be.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightbird*
> 
> I'll give it a try when I get home in a few hours with my cellphone camera, though I prefer reviewers with specialized equipment myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lack a camcorder to do the recording, there was another owner that posted a youtube video testing for purple shift and didn't find it, which is why I purchased this in the first place.
> It's a color profile calibration only, using default settings, hence just an 'EZ' calibrator heh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No contrast report, delta E or brightness etc..


Is it possible to overclock the CF791 past 100hz?


----------



## Nightbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I would rather take the word of someone of this forum. Its just because we are both on this forum you are easily contacted and it is much easier to share your results with everyone. I am sure your phone should manage alright to give us an idea of colour shift or purple haze. Maybe you could borrow a camera. I would just rather I see exactly what this screen does before I drop my money on it. For the money I am forking out this money better be damn well as perfect as a VA can be.


Sure, I'll give it a try. I have a Note 4, so that's the quality to expect.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0451*
> 
> Is it possible to overclock the CF791 past 100hz?


Not a clue, my GPU barely manages 60-90fps so it's not a problem for me yet. One can hope the panel has the same potential as the 144hz 1ms quantum dot monitors, and there's also displayport bandwidth to consider.


----------



## Fluffyman

Nightbird could you please do the test on this site? Only if you feel like, don't want to annoy you. http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/response_time.php#response_time_adv

Press the 0/64 button (and maybe the 0/128 too) at the top and make a picture of the moving pillars, purple trailing should show up, if its there.

And since you are playing Star Citizen. Do the stars in space stay bright and visible while moving the camera? On some VA they can become almost greyish.


----------



## Nightbird

Hi Fluffyman, sure no problem I'll do those two tests when I get home and post some pictures.


----------



## Nightbird

As I was taking pics, the first thing I realized was that the Samsung Note 4 was inadequate to take pictures. The test when taking the whole screen was always blurry despite it being crisp due I guess to there being fewer pixels in the image than the screen. I used the sport mode, however in moving blur tests this was also inadequate as several frames was being captured. But, no purple shift was seen, other than this I'd wait for a proper review.

Un-calibrated: Notice blurry text, just the camera not the screen


Uncalibrated: Close up of ship


Calibrated: Close up of ship, underside is darker showing depth whereas pre-calibration it seems almost over-exposed. All the same details can be seen.


UFO blur test: Just wait for someone with a proper camera. There is a little blur to the naked eye as this is no TN planel, but the camera is not capturing it correctly


0-64 Grey test: No purple


0-128 Grey test: No purple


In conclusion, cellphone cameras suck! Wait for a proper review


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Really? My Note 4 takes sharper pictures than my V20. Put the camera in manual focus mode.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poiuu*
> 
> C24 = 1001.1 (September)
> C24 = 1002.2 (October)
> C24 = 1004.0 (November)
> 1+1=2
> 2+2=4....is a pattern...1,2,4,8 is also a pattern, there are a few others too but not enough info...
> 
> C24 = 1001.1 (September), 1+1 = 1002.0 then two more firmwares in oct = 1002.2(October), then nov hits with 1004.0 (early) etc.
> like this...
> C24 = 1000.0 (Aug)
> C24 = 1000.1 (Aug)
> C24 = 1001.0 (September)
> C24 = 1001.1 (September)
> C24 = 1002.0 (October)
> C24 = 1002.1 (October)
> C24 = 1002.2 (October)
> C24 = 1004.0 (November)
> 
> 1001.1 and 1002.0 being the same firmware as 1002.2 and 1004.0 is also the same firmware, it just indicates the build date maybe...


I don't think this is how it is, but somehow not a single person seems to know any better.
Maybe this is correct, but what a convoluted structure. This looks like one of those conspiracy theories trying to connect the dots








I guess nobody here has experience with other Samsung displays. We will never know how to check the firmware of any of these monitors.
¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Firmware can't be downloaded, can't be checked, can't get Samsung to update it when you send it in.
Nothing gets done and nobody knows anything.
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## khyryk

Got another September build, based on the serial number -- didn't open the box. Samsung must have thousands of them left or something.


----------



## Nightbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0451*
> 
> Really? My Note 4 takes sharper pictures than my V20. Put the camera in manual focus mode.


More the exposure I guess, the "shutter" speed is too low


----------



## Hunched

@Nightbird
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Download (for mspaint etc)
> Browser Test (click/zoom to maintain original scale)
> These are the two links everyone should use if they're testing the image.
> If 100%/1920x1080 isn't used it's not a big deal it just adds inconsistency when people test at different sizes, blur will change as size does.


PCM and everyone else with C24's and C27's see issues with this image.
Different areas go purple, green, and blue.
Purple is the guard rail, pipes, and wall near the soldier.
Green is the vents directly below the Port Return Bay text, and the three stacked vents to the left.
Blue is in the shelf-like corner below the rectangular ceiling light to the far left, only when moving the image to the left.
The Port Return Bay text is a blueish/greyish purple with some green too.

There's a good lot of other places where green and blue happen, also some reddish/pink and even some bits of yellow.
Cameras don't pick a lot of it up very good.

Just ordered my 6th C24.
It's unfortunate that by far the best 2 I had regarding physical quality were from August and September, too bad they couldn't be updated.
Now I'm on a panel quality losing streak of late October models...
I'll settle for a decent October one if I could get that at this point, even though I want one from November/December.


----------



## Nightbird

Last try, still doesn't look nearly as good displaying the image as on my screen oh well...



Hunched, the 34 doesn't seem to have the same issues as the 24 and 27 inch screen, probably because those are driven aggressively at 1ms and this is just 4ms.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightbird*
> 
> Hunched, the 34 doesn't seem to have the same issues as the 24 and 27 inch screen, probably because those are driven aggressively at 1ms and this is just 4ms.


24/27 are 4ms as well. They just say 1ms because of the fastest strobing setting.
Other monitors using the same 24/27 panels without strobing are labelled 4ms, and have the same issue.

You're using a VA monitor, it's going to have motion issues of some kind unless it's the very first one to be perfect.
Typically it's the traditional slow and smeary transitions, but it seems almost all of the recent Samsung panels have this type of colored blur going on instead.
I wonder what transitions the 34" has issues with.


----------



## Alastair

I would really like to see if someone can do side by side tests of this monitor and the Microboard M340CLZ.


----------



## Fluffyman

Thanks a lot Nightbird for the test and pictures.
Did you have the chance to play Star Citizen yet? Do the stars in space stay white while moving the camera or do they almost vanish/turn greyish?

Another video I found on the CF791: 



He announced a review within the next few days.


----------



## Kalimera

A comparison of the C24FG70 to the PG279 (in german, turn on subtitles). He likes it better than the Asus.


----------



## Nightbird

Hunched - I've never used the true 1ms TN monitors, however on the UFO test and also when replacing the UFO with moving photos like the Eiffel tower, the images are night and day compared to this work TN monitor I am using. On the Eiffel photo, I can see all the cars on the street to some level of detail even though there is some blur, whereas on this work monitor I can't even see the cars. I did shake that ?CS? picture, did not see any issues but as you say there may be other transitions that needs testing. I do imagine that at 100hz compared with 144hz, this monitor allows more time for pixel transition and this may correct the issue... does the 24/27 inch still have the problem when set to 100hz and minimal overdrive?

Fluffyman - I didn't try to take a picture, it would be a mess. It subjectively looks fine to me, but... your eyesight and sensitivity might be higher than mine. All I can say is that the black to grey transitions are perfect on that test you requested, my photos show leading and trailing transitions but to the eye the moving bars are solid with no trails whatsoever. (I guess you can tell because the black in between the bars are crisp, whereas on this work computer the black bar is reduced to a black smeared vertical line)


----------



## Fluffyman

Thanks Nightbird. One last (rather simple) question, how is the color uniformity of the panel? Especially on a white page. Any colour shift from left to right or top to bottom? If yes, is it noticeable while browsing?


----------



## Nightbird

I can take a picture with white and black background and the lights off, will do that tonight when I get home.


----------



## kittinzaa

I heard this mornitor have purple trailing issue is it get fixed on lasted firmware update ?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kittinzaa*
> 
> I heard this mornitor have purple trailing issue is it get fixed on lasted firmware update ?


Partially, you have to run the monitor at 144Hz for the purple to not be all over the place.


----------



## Nosaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalimera*
> 
> A comparison of the C24FG70 to the PG279 (in german, turn on subtitles). He likes it better than the Asus.


The IPS glow and BLB is the reason why I can't stand those AUO panels, the Samsung is clearly better in that video in terms of picture quality.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightbird*
> 
> Hunched - I've never used the true 1ms TN monitors, however on the UFO test and also when replacing the UFO with moving photos like the Eiffel tower, the images are night and day compared to this work TN monitor I am using. On the Eiffel photo, I can see all the cars on the street to some level of detail even though there is some blur, whereas on this work monitor I can't even see the cars. I did shake that ?CS? picture, did not see any issues but as you say there may be other transitions that needs testing. I do imagine that at 100hz compared with 144hz, this monitor allows more time for pixel transition and this may correct the issue... does the 24/27 inch still have the problem when set to 100hz and minimal overdrive?


The C24 is best at 144hz, the problem gets worse with any other refresh rate.
The image is from Infinite Warfare, and I struggle to believe there is 0 trailing of any kind on the text or any of the other problem areas with how things have been going with VA and Samsung VA's specifically so far.
Too many people were saying their C24 had no issues for me to believe just anyone's word anymore.

So it's not personal, but I need to see it to believe it.
Or hear it from someone who has seen these problems on the C24/C27, or someone like PCM.

It unfortunate that so many people lied and/or are blind, makes it hard to trust anyone even if they're right like you may be.

Oct/Nov C24's with new firmware:












You see nothing like this?


----------



## Fluffyman

The guy from PCM in the last vid is actually saying that it doesn't even bother him at 144Hz and that he likes the screen.
I have very little doubt that I would be pleased with it if a professional reviewer is.

Maybe you would think otherwise if you were finally able to get your hands on the new firmware. The old ones really looked horrible on the Counter Strike maps but this in the last video looks very minor - doubt that I would notice it in the heat of the battle, but the better contrast and lack of IPS glow I would notice for sure.


----------



## Nightbird

I tested the "PORT RETURN BAY" image again, I cannot see the purple trailing that I can see clearly in the video. Even when I am shaking it so hard the text isn't readable, there is no purple trail and all the colors of grey and black are correct. Image is set to 100% zoom.


----------



## mafiosii

could sb do me a big favour and list all the flaws that the november build c24fg70 has? is there still trailing? any new issues? thanks a lot


----------



## Fluffyman

@Nightbird: I can't see any purple trailing either. Usually on the C24 the port bay text has a really noticeable purple trail, atleast with the old firmware.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> The guy from PCM in the last vid is actually saying that it doesn't even bother him at 144Hz and that he likes the screen.
> I have very little doubt that I would be pleased with it if a professional reviewer is.
> 
> Maybe you would think otherwise if you were finally able to get your hands on the new firmware. The old ones really looked horrible on the Counter Strike maps but this in the last video looks very minor - doubt that I would notice it in the heat of the battle, but the better contrast and lack of IPS glow I would notice for sure.


I know, I've read the full review and watched the video.
I've got the "new firmware" if that's what October with Standard/Ultimate FreeSync is, with 1002.2 in the Service Menu Version.
PCM's is 1004.0, nobody here seems to know what these numbers mean, whether they're firmware version or not.

The first video is of one of the October C24's I've had, all my October ones have been like that.
My August and September ones were more purple less blue and green.

I've seen every month of C24 in person except for November and December, because I have no way of getting them.
I'd like a November one like PCM's if it's better but I can't tell if it's an improvement over October, or whether it even has a newer firmware or not...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafiosii*
> 
> could sb do me a big favour and list all the flaws that the november build c24fg70 has? is there still trailing? any new issues? thanks a lot


PCM's is November, he's made posts here and a review.


----------



## kd5151

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824475001&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-VigLink2-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=8167422&SID=ix9m42notn0035wt00053

Any Takers??? Samsung Panel.... If this thing has freesync. I'm all in>!>!>!>!


----------



## Nightbird

Here are the black and white backgrounds in a completely dark room. When the lights are on I cannot see any bleed.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824475001&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-VigLink2-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=8167422&SID=ix9m42notn0035wt00053
> 
> Any Takers??? Samsung Panel.... If this thing has freesync. I'm all in>!>!>!>!


$250 after rebate. No blur reduction I'm guessing, which is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## aliquis

It's certainly good that many early buyers of the cf791 (that are aware of the issues with the c24fg70) thoroughtly test/look out for similar issues.
Honestly, i am sure many are aware of them by now and are looking very hard, but so far neither freesync flicker of any sort nor color distortions have been reported, which should be normal anyway.

If it stays this way and no issues appear on the new cf791, it would make one wonder though, why samsung managed to deliver a good quality product on their ultrawide, but screwed up so bad on the c24fg70, how is that even possible ? (remember its not only the purple shifting but freesync flicker too ...)


----------



## Kurupt1

Well my c27fg70 will be delivered tomorrow


----------



## Fluffyman

Thanks a lot Nightbird. The uniformity on the white page looks really good too.


----------



## Madpacket

I received my c24fg70 today. Didn't even fire it up as the manufacturing date was September. Packed it all up and got my money back. Will wait until these early model's disappear. Not putting up with being a guinea pig.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madpacket*
> 
> I received my c24fg70 today. Didn't even fire it up as the manufacturing date was September. Packed it all up and got my money back. Will wait until these early model's disappear. Not putting up with being a guinea pig.


Thing is the early models will never disappear in Canada at least at the rate they're selling.
As of a week ago I can confirm I am responsible for every single C24FG70 BestBuy.ca has sold.
Every time I bought one their stock number instantly went down, it never changed otherwise.
A week or so ago they stopped showing they had 17 in stock, now it's "Limited Quantities Available", probably still 17.
I wouldn't be surprised if I bought a C24 from BestBuy.ca in 2018 and got an August 2016 model, they're just sitting collecting dust.
The C24 is at peak popularity too, it's just going to get worse as people lose interest and it becomes old.
I doubt BestBuy.ca will sell 17 of these by 2018 when they've sold 0 to anyone besides me in the past 2 months.

It seems to be going pretty much the same with CanadaComputers and Staples.ca
CC has sold 0 online, but someone bought one in-store and returned it as they have an in-store open-box.
Someone paid CC that juicy restocking fee









We can't buy directly from Samsung.
We need somewhere that hasn't had them to have them.
Costco, Newegg, London Drugs, Memory Express, The Source







, somewhere anywhere to start selling them.
Otherwise there's no way to get a new one, waiting for people to buy all the old ones isn't happening for a long time.


----------



## Hunched

Judging from stock levels from the 3 places you can buy the C24 in Canada, at 6 C24's myself I'm responsible for more than half of all C24 sales for Canada.
Just a few more years at this pace and we might get some new ones lol...


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Forget the C24. It is more trouble than it's worth. Just get a CF791 and be done with it.


----------



## boredgunner

Is the strobing method on these monitors any less straining than say ULMB or LightBoost or BenQ blur reduction?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0451*
> 
> Forget the C24. It is more trouble than it's worth. Just get a CF791 and be done with it.


CF791 is only 100hz, and no strobing, also 3x the price, and nowhere in Canada has it in stock.
I think I'll pass


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> CF791 is only 100hz, and no strobing, also 3x the price, and nowhere in Canada has it in stock.
> I think I'll pass


It is 144hz if you run C24 res (1080).

Apparently nowhere in Canada has a decent C24 in stock either.


----------



## MZ93

https://news.samsung.com/global/samsung-to-introduce-new-quantum-dot-curved-monitor-at-ces-2017


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0451*
> 
> It is 144hz if you run C24 res (1080).
> 
> Apparently nowhere in Canada has a decent C24 in stock either.


Except 1080 on a 34" would look so much worse, and lowering the res would defeat a lot of the reason of paying 3x more.
I don't feel like giving up on getting a good C24 just because of retailers/distribution.

If other people in the world are getting good new C24's that they're happy with, then so am I.


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MZ93*
> 
> https://news.samsung.com/global/samsung-to-introduce-new-quantum-dot-curved-monitor-at-ces-2017


Nice, guess I'll have to keep an eye out for these new monitors. If I like anything, ill b returning my c27fg70


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MZ93*
> 
> https://news.samsung.com/global/samsung-to-introduce-new-quantum-dot-curved-monitor-at-ces-2017


lol well that was fast. No wonder the current ones were going for $260 this past week right before Christmas. Wouldn't be surprised if they went down between the $200 to $250 range in a few months.


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MZ93*
> 
> https://news.samsung.com/global/samsung-to-introduce-new-quantum-dot-curved-monitor-at-ces-2017


HOLY ****. 2560X1440, I WILL INSTA BUY THIS ONE


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MZ93*
> 
> https://news.samsung.com/global/samsung-to-introduce-new-quantum-dot-curved-monitor-at-ces-2017


Thanks for this, VERY good news.
If the CF791 for any reason should turn out to be bad I can go for the 27" WQHD version (hopefully VA too).

Hopefully its Freesync again, Samsung had announced that they want to release G-Sync versions of the Quantum Dot Displays in 2017.
And hopefully it won't take them 6 months to release it after showing it like with the CF791.


----------



## Scotty99

Ummm are these 2k models 144hz? It does not say anywhere in there.


----------



## Fluffyman

I would guess so, WQHD at <144Hz these days would be very odd.


----------



## Scotty99

But its samsung you never know lol.


----------



## aliquis

The new announced UH750 (the 28", 3840x2160 UHD ) is marketed with a 1ms response time ( the same as they did for the c24fg70), i guess they don't mean the pixel response time but the MPRT (motion picture response time) again, so this means that this model will most likely come with a strobing mode.


----------



## Sedolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MZ93*
> 
> https://news.samsung.com/global/samsung-to-introduce-new-quantum-dot-curved-monitor-at-ces-2017


Good, it was already known that a 31.5'' version was coming but now it looks like Samsung will make a 27'' 1440p as well.
There's gonna be more to choose from in 2017 and also AUO is planning to make 144Hz VA panels at the same size/res so there will some direct competition which is good for the consumer


----------



## Sinddk

How does 1440p look on 31,5" though? Its that like 1080p on 27"? aka very bad?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> How does 1440p look on 31,5" though? Its that like 1080p on 27"? aka very bad?


It's same PPI as 23.5". But I don't get why you should go 31.5", when 27" will give you both size and PPI upgrade over a 24" 1080p.

Over 30 inches make sense with ultrawide so you'll get some height to the monitor, but not with 16:9.


----------



## Drome

Is it likely that this 27" has FreeSync? It's not mentioned in the article.


----------



## Kalimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nosaer*
> 
> The IPS glow and BLB is the reason why I can't stand those AUO panels, the Samsung is clearly better in that video in terms of picture quality.


Yeah, the VA looked pretty good there, no glow issues and overall a step up from IPS visually. Ghosting looked similar between the both, though i'd rather see a TFTCentral test first with numbers than judge from a Youtube video. Still not much of a competition for TN in that regard, but that's the tradeoff for better colors.

Finally, the strobing test at the end was kinda useless, couldn't pick up much because of the flickering and the game running at 30fps.


----------



## Kurupt1

Just got my c27fg70.


----------



## Zoart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> Just got my c27fg70.


Nice, Where did you buy it and what manufacture date does it have? Also any purple atrifacts? Also how's the image quality


----------



## boredgunner

If that upcoming 27" 1440p model is 120-144 Hz and has blur reduction (with brightness control) and no glaring issues, I'm buying one.


----------



## Zoart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> If that upcoming 27" 1440p model is 120-144 Hz and has blur reduction (with brightness control) and no glaring issues, I'm buying one.


Kind of mad that they're releasing the monitors so short after eachother. I kind of want the QHD but dunno when those will actually get released and will be available here or in general for that matter.

Also isn't the new QHD's like ultra wide screen or normal ones?


----------



## geriatricpollywog

So my CF791 has shipped. I should get it on Tuesday.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoart*
> 
> Kind of mad that they're releasing the monitors so short after eachother. I kind of want the QHD but dunno when those will actually get released and will be available here or in general for that matter.
> 
> Also isn't the new QHD's like ultra wide screen or normal ones?


The upcoming 27" and 31.5" are 2560 x 1440 16:9. The CF791 is the only high refresh rate quantum dot ultrawide right now.


----------



## Zoart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The upcoming 27" and 31.5" are 2560 x 1440 16:9. The CF791 is the only high refresh rate quantum dot ultrawide right now.


Pretty sure the CH711 is ultra wide, SH850 are normal 16:9which is 23.5 and 27 inch and UH750 is ultra HD 28 inch


----------



## aliquis

In the pressrelease : https://news.samsung.com/global/samsung-to-introduce-new-quantum-dot-curved-monitor-at-ces-2017

they write that the CH711 has a resolution 2,560 x 1,440 WQHD, aspect ratio is therefore 16:9 and not ultrawide.


----------



## Zoart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> In the pressrelease : https://news.samsung.com/global/samsung-to-introduce-new-quantum-dot-curved-monitor-at-ces-2017
> 
> they write that the CH711 has a resolution 2,560 x 1,440 WQHD, aspect ratio is therefor 16:9 and not ultrawide.


Hmm I see, but then I don't get what the difference is between the CH711 and SH850

I guess SH850 is for normal use and the CH711 for gaming.


----------



## aliquis

The SH850 is supposedly a flat monitor (instead of the curved CH711 ), so different panel with different features (just because they share the same resolution and size doesn't mean they wont differ in other substantial aspects.


----------



## Sedolf

I believe

CH711 (27'', 31.5'') - WQHD, curved, VA+QD, 144Hz
SH850 (23.8'', 27'') - WQHD, flat, IPS, 60-75Hz

The SH850 don't appear to be targeted at gaming and there is no mention of quantum dots.

Not sure about the 28'' UH750 at all. It might be the same old TN panel upgraded with a quantum dot backlight.
Samsung wouldn't give a non-TN 1ms response time unless it has high refresh and backlight strobing but it's almost certainly a 60-75Hz display.
Anyway, we'll get more detailed specs soon, by CES at the latest.


----------



## Zoart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedolf*
> 
> I believe
> 
> CH711 (27'', 31.5'') - WQHD, curved, VA+QD, 144Hz
> SH850 (23.8'', 27'') - WQHD, flat, IPS, 60-75Hz
> 
> The SH850 don't appear to be targeted at gaming and there is no mention of quantum dots.
> 
> Not sure about the 28'' UH750 at all. It might be the same old TN panel upgraded with a quantum dot backlight.
> Samsung wouldn't give a non-TN 1ms response time unless it has high refresh and backlight strobing but it's almost certainly a 60-75Hz display.
> Anyway, we'll get more detailed specs soon, by CES at the latest.


I kind of feel that samsung screwed over their customers in a way by releasing the monitors so close to each other. I mean they're planning a commercial release 2017 for the CH711.

None the less, I hope it is 144hz. I kind of have my doubts though


----------



## Sedolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoart*
> 
> I kind of feel that samsung screwed over their customers in a way by releasing the monitors so close to each other. I mean they're planning a commercial release 2017 for the CH711.
> 
> Also where did you see that the CH711 will have 144hz and VA


It's because the panel has been planned for a while:
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/high_refresh_rate.htm ("another currently un-named part will go in to production in September 2016 with a higher 2560 x 1440 resolution @ 144Hz. ")

It's going to be 1800R, 31.5'', 1440p, 144Hz, VA
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/monitor_panel_parts.htm

The 27'' is probably using a new Samsung panel or else they are sourcing the planned AUO panel (less likely).


----------



## Zoart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedolf*
> 
> It's because the panel has been planned for a while:
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/high_refresh_rate.htm ("another currently un-named part will go in to production in September 2016 with a higher 2560 x 1440 resolution @ 144Hz. ")
> 
> It's going to be 1800R, 31.5'', 1440p, 144Hz, VA
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/monitor_panel_parts.htm
> 
> The 27'' is probably using a new Samsung panel or else they are sourcing the planned AUO panel (less likely).


That's sexy. I'm glad that my country didn't receive the CFG70s yet then. I do hope that the 27 inch panel is also made by samsung, dunno if I want to put my faith in AUO panels

Also wasn't samsung planning to bring out gsync monitors of the CFG70 to the market? I haven't heard of those anymore


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoart*
> 
> Nice, Where did you buy it and what manufacture date does it have? Also any purple atrifacts? Also how's the image quality


Got it from Samsung, in the US. How do I check the manafucture date?

I'll check the purple issue later, as I just had enough time to set it up before I leave. I literally just turned on the pc and played one game of rocket league. Looks good at first glance, I'll just have to give it a good test when I come back. One thing I notice is on desktop, the screen flashes, really subtle. If I open a window, I don't notice it. Might be the strobing or something, really didn't even mess with the settings. I just plugged and play, so I'll have to look at that when I get back.


----------



## Sedolf

While the CFG70 has no brightness adjustment when strobing is enabled, as noted in PCM review you can still lower the overall brightness via the contrast slider, at the expense of static contrast.
The black level will always stay at ~0.078cd/m². It's ****ty, but still better than having no adjustment at all.
For response at fastest and assuming the adjustment works properly you should get roughly the following contrast at these brightness levels:

220cd/m² - 2800:1
200cd/m² - 2564:1
190cd/m² - 2435:1
150cd/m² - 1923:1
120cd/m² - 1538:1
100cd/m² - 1282:1
80cd/m² - 1025:1


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Can somebody explain strobing and why I want it?


----------



## Kris194

I'm wondering whether Samsung will make 31,5" VA QD UHD panel, it would be nearly perfect for me, only OLED would be better.


----------



## aliquis

Quote:


> Can somebody explain strobing and why I want it?


If you want to know in detail how it works and what it does you have to put in some effort and search/read the internet, there are countless sites/articles about this topic.

But long story short, strobing(= turning the backlight of the LCD on and off at certain intervalls) is a way to reduce motion blur that is caused by long persistance of displayed frames in combination with human eyetracking.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0451*
> 
> Can somebody explain strobing and why I want it?


In addition to what aliquis said:

http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost-faq/

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/motion_blur.htm

https://www.gnd-tech.com/threads/64249-G-SYNC-FreeSync-ULMB-LightBoost-Information-%28And-More%29

Short version: removes perceived motion blur but only usable at high refresh rates and frame rates (at least 100 Hz/100 FPS, maybe more depending on your sensitivity to flicker).


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kris194*
> 
> I'm wondering whether Samsung will make 31,5" VA QD UHD panel, it would be nearly perfect for me, only OLED would be better.


Philips released one in that size/resolution/VA very recently, only lacks the QD.


----------



## Kurupt1

just a quick update:
C27FG70

manufactured date-October 2016

Version No-FB02 (is this an HDMI version? its right below the HDMI logo)

I wasnt expecting an October monitor, since it took so long to get these monitors in stock.

Couldnt see any purple on "port return bay" image. There might b some purple but i cant notice it. But i do notice the words turn green slightly and on the vents they turn green too. So weird when u turn eye saver mode, the image doesnt have green artifact. eye saver mode makes it look like **** though. damn guess the 24" and 27" have the same problems. For those of u that didnt see purple in that image but did see green, did you notice any artifacts in game too? anything as bad as in that first csgo video? like maybe instead of purple artifact on csgo, u get green?

i dont have any freesync flickering or dead pixels that i can see. I also have freesync off, standard, and ultimate options.

Is there any other image i can test? I have rocket league and watchdogs 2, any place i should look for artifacts? I doubt rocket league would show anything.


----------



## Kris194

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> Philips released one in that size/resolution/VA very recently, only lacks the QD.


You mean the one with ****ty AUO panel? No, thanks.


----------



## Kurupt1

I don't get it,my c27fg70 screen keeps flickering especially on desktop but I notice it in game too. Hard to explain but certain colors flicker. anyone have that problem before? Any settings I need to mess with? I wonder if those new 2017 models will have all these problems


----------



## aliquis

I don't know what kind of flicker you experience and in what kind of situations/content, but the c24fg70 has pixelinversion artefacts on certain shades/patterns that can result in flickering. One example is the asus webpage that was discussed some time ago in this thread, but in certain games like witcher 3 (or skyrim some reported) the textures of some castles/roads can produce this flickering effect too.


----------



## mafiosii

Can SB help me real quick? I have a c24fg70 here with a serial number ending on 0Q4WHTJH900356, what month build is this? Im at my local retailer, can SB help me real quick?


----------



## Kalimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> I don't get it,my c27fg70 screen keeps flickering especially on desktop but I notice it in game too. Hard to explain but certain colors flicker. anyone have that problem before? Any settings I need to mess with? I wonder if those new 2017 models will have all these problems


Hrm, can you lower contrast from the monitor OSD and see if it helps with the color flicker? In certain monitors with this issue this was a solution with acceptable results, might work here, might not.


----------



## mafiosii

Ok i give up on this monitor
.. Let's see what 2017 brings


----------



## quovadis123

any reviews or comments on the 34" yet?
Does it have the same problems as the 24 and 27"


----------



## mat311

I just order a C24FG70, I don't care about blur reduction nor fressync, just want to use it at 144hz, hope the purple trailing will not be too bad.


----------



## rvectors

Dammit, just when I thought the decision was clear, they announce these new monitors.

They're being a little coy about refresh rates but considering they specifically mention for 'Gamers', the CH711 being anything under 100Hz (more likely 144Hz) would be particularly stupid.

So two 27 CH711 or one CF791...

From the looks of things, 2017 should see a 4k with a decent refresh rate.


----------



## Zoart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvectors*
> 
> Dammit, just when I thought the decision was clear, they announce these new monitors.
> 
> They're being a little coy about refresh rates but considering they specifically mention for 'Gamers', the CH711 being anything under 100Hz (more likely 144Hz) would be particularly stupid.
> 
> So two 27 CH711 or one CF791...
> 
> From the looks of things, 2017 should see a 4k with a decent refresh rate.


I know what you mean. I cancelled my C27FG70 order and am going to wait for the new 2017 models because they seem more future proof than the CFG70s.

It would be ******ed if they went under 100 hz but then again it's weird that they left out the "G" from the model names like CFG70. None the less it seems the monitors seem to be released early 2017 so we should see them soon enough

Also, it seems previously mentioned in the thread that there were VA panels in the work since last september with 1440p resolution + 144hz


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedolf*
> 
> It's going to be 1800R, 31.5'', 1440p, 144Hz, VA
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/monitor_panel_parts.htm


Looks like this panel is already on the market for 500-550 usd/eur http://www.benq.com/product/monitor/ex3200r


----------



## Zoart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> Looks like this panel is already on the market for 500-550 usd/eur http://www.benq.com/product/monitor/ex3200r


No? The ex3200r is a 1080p panel, not 1440p


----------



## Fluffyman

Very interesting vid on the C24, interesting because they actually measured pixel response times and input lag:





I guess that 0%-100%-0% means a pixel going from black to white to black again? The C24 is pretty much in the middle of that scale with 10ms, being just 1,3ms slower than Benqs XL2540 (native 240Hz TN panel) and almost twice as quick as the Benq XL2411, an older 144Hz TN panel.
At 20%-80%-20% (grey-white-grey?) its even the second best in the chart.
Like all their other tested monitors they weren't able to measure any input lag, I don't know what method they use however it means that it can't be much worse than the competition.

If I unterstood these numbers right I think the minor (with the recent firmware) purple/green problems are really excusable, they made a VERY quick VA panel that even leaves behind the 144Hz IPS competition and only gets topped by some TN panels.


----------



## DaWaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Is the strobing method on these monitors any less straining than say ULMB or LightBoost or BenQ blur reduction?


In my opinion: yes!
Strobing on this monitor looks very much like a CRT at >100Hz. You notice some flickering, but it is not too bad.
ULMB on the XB270HU at 120Hz gave me an instant headache, no such thing with my C24FG70.

As for the new models: it would be interesting to know if they are 144Hz and if they feature the same 4 channel strobing backlight.
For now my RX470 will not perform well at 1440p and these monitors are still a few months away.
Oh and spec and price is still missing, so still a mystery whether they are 144Hz. It will be very unlikely if they lack FreeSync though.
Not regretting buying my C24FG70


----------



## Hunched

Just received my 6th C24FG70.
October again.


----------



## khyryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Just received my 6th C24FG70.
> October again.


All of the November builds must be going to reviewers, lol.


----------



## Scotty99

Yo has it been confirmed the 27" 2k monitor is 120 or 144hz?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Yo has it been confirmed the 27" 2k monitor is 120 or 144hz?


Nope. Probably won't be confirmed or debunked until CES.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khyryk*
> 
> All of the November builds must be going to reviewers, lol.


I guess.
I'm going to go return more and once again explain the situation and order more if they still don't get it.
Madpacket talked to the right person at a Staples and they're looking into whether or not they can get a November or newer one for them.
That's what I've been trying to accomplish this entire time.

Also I don't know what happened, but the October C24's I've been getting have been garbage in quality control compared to the August and September ones I've had.
Backlight bleed, clouding/glowing, always some gap between the display and the panel in spots (where it bleeds), one had the whole right side blue and the bottom left corner red. It's ridiculous, the QC ball has really been dropped.

My August and September ones were pretty much perfect screens with no uniformity issues, nothing physically wrong.
Just stuck with old garbage firmware that can't be updated ruining the whole thing.

If this keeps up even if I can consistently get November or newer ones which doesn't look like it's ever going to happen, I'll probably have to go through a handful of those to get one that looks even remotely decent.
These Octobers ones have been abysmal, even the calibration sheets are getting worse not that it makes or breaks anything.

I wonder how many more I have to buy and return?
2? 5? 10+?
Wonder what the limit is where they'll be bothered enough to stop it or help.


----------



## khyryk

This should be used as a case study for how not providing an easy way to update firmware can severely hurt an otherwise solid product. With the new monitors coming out, maybe the C24 is already abandonware.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khyryk*
> 
> This should be used as a case study for how not providing an easy way to update firmware can severely hurt an otherwise solid product. With the new monitors coming out, maybe the C24 is already abandonware.


Well yea, I'm at 6 C24's and counting.
If I could have updated my first C24 I wouldn't have returned a single one, it was pretty perfect in every other way.

Still checking at least every 2 days if there's a different retailer I could buy it from that would be more likely to have new ones.
I just want the fastest route or any route for that matter to a new good C24.

This is how you obtain C24 firmware updates, obtain new C24's.


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalimera*
> 
> Hrm, can you lower contrast from the monitor OSD and see if it helps with the color flicker? In certain monitors with this issue this was a solution with acceptable results, might work here, might not.


I lowered contrast and didnt help at all. Seems like when I first turn on the monitor, the screen is fine but after a while it starts to flicker. all i have is an iphone 6s and the camera doesnt capture the desktop flicker correctly. it does capture the flicker on this site: https://register.msi.com/reward it flickers anywhere the red background is.

after more messing around, screen doesnt flicker if I adjust the window size to the top of the screen. neither when I maximize a window. And I just switched refresh rate to 120hz and the flickering completely stopped. anything under 144hz stopped the flickering. I'll have to call samsung when I can.

And i'll try to post a video too

edit: is that flickering normal for 144hz? If u happen to know what I am talking about


----------



## poiuu

those red bar backgrounds when on a zoom 1:1 ratio should flicker on pretty much every lcd in existance...its called Inversion artifacts http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php I find it funny that they use pixel art on the monitor pages on that website...


----------



## stevenqball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightbird*
> 
> Here are the black and white backgrounds in a completely dark room. When the lights are on I cannot see any bleed.


I recently got my hands on 2 CF791 monitors. While one looks just like yours, the other had perfect even blacks, no bleed. Sadly that one had 2 stuck pixels as well so it had to go.

The better backlight one was a November build, the normal one an October build. What's yours?


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevenqball*
> 
> I recently got my hands on 2 CF791 monitors. While one looks just like yours, the other had perfect even blacks, no bleed. Sadly that one had 2 stuck pixels as well so it had to go.
> 
> The better backlight one was a November build, the normal one an October build. What's yours?


Guess there is atleast something good about having to wait for months longer than the rest of the world


----------



## liquid376

I just ordered a new C24FG70 from US Amazon. It arrived yesterday and was SH9 for September. The box appeared as though it had been opened before so perhaps it being a return is why they are selling these older ones. Gonna have to send it back and either search for a local retailer (at this point Frys Electronics is looking like the only option in my area) or try again from Amazon.


----------



## Kinetix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquid376*
> 
> I just ordered a new C24FG70 from US Amazon. It arrived yesterday and was SH9 for September. The box appeared as though it had been opened before so perhaps it being a return is why they are selling these older ones. Gonna have to send it back and either search for a local retailer (at this point Frys Electronics is looking like the only option in my area) or try again from Amazon.


I still haven't sent back the first one I got from Amazon, I was hoping by this point they'd be sending out new ones. Maybe I'd have better luck buying from Samsung directly?


----------



## trnqt

Just tried my 27" monitor with hdmi instead of displayport. Wierdly instead of purple i get a bit of light gray trailing behind the "port bay thing" and a dark trailing from the railing. And its only when im moving the text from left to right. Fast shutter speed:



IRL i cant discern any color but the camera makes it out as a tiny bit green (click on the image), might be a error from watching the pixels up close.

This is @ 120hz with freesync ON (modded freesync range to 48-120)


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trnqt*
> 
> Just tried my 27" monitor with hdmi instead of displayport. Wierdly instead of purple i get a bit of light gray trailing behind the "port bay thing" and a dark trailing from the railing. And its only when im moving the text from left to right. Fast shutter speed:
> 
> 
> 
> IRL i cant discern any color but the camera makes it out as a tiny bit green (click on the image), might be a error from watching the pixels up close.
> 
> This is @ 120hz with freesync ON (modded freesync range to 48-120)


HDMI removes the purple trails?


----------



## trnqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> HDMI removes the purple trails?


Its wierd, im changing back and forth and cant see a difference now.... somehow my purple seems to be gone for some reason..

On another note, does anyone here have a freesync monitor and can try if it works in Arma3? Doesnt work on my samsung 27" one here.


----------



## rvectors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevenqball*
> 
> I recently got my hands on 2 CF791 monitors. While one looks just like yours, the other had perfect even blacks, no bleed. Sadly that one had 2 stuck pixels as well so it had to go.
> 
> The better backlight one was a November build, the normal one an October build. What's yours?


The top image from Nightbird, certainly doesn't look anywhere near as good as the one in the video I posted earlier, comparing BLB with an ASUS model. That CF791 had no bleed. I was hoping we could avoid the panel lottery altogether.


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trnqt*
> 
> Its wierd, im changing back and forth and cant see a difference now.... somehow my purple seems to be gone for some reason..
> 
> On another note, does anyone here have a freesync monitor and can try if it works in Arma3? Doesnt work on my samsung 27" one here.


yea every time I look at that image Its different. I have mine set to 120 hz cause apparently radeon crimson software has problems with 144hz. just turned on the monitor today and i dont see any purple trailing but I am going to guess if I leave it on for like 4 hours I probably could find some color artifact on that image.

not sure @trnqt, but might be amd issue with the drivers. like I said above, my monitor has issues flickering only at 144hz, which has been reported before on amd.


----------



## khyryk

If someone gets a November (or newer) build from Amazon, could you post here? This would be useful to those waiting for Amazon to clear out old stock.


----------



## Nightbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvectors*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stevenqball*
> 
> I recently got my hands on 2 CF791 monitors. While one looks just like yours, the other had perfect even blacks, no bleed. Sadly that one had 2 stuck pixels as well so it had to go.
> 
> The better backlight one was a November build, the normal one an October build. What's yours?
> 
> 
> 
> The top image from Nightbird, certainly doesn't look anywhere near as good as the one in the video I posted earlier, comparing BLB with an ASUS model. That CF791 had no bleed. I was hoping we could avoid the panel lottery altogether.
Click to expand...

Mine is a november build as well, you can't see the bleed with the naked eye but a camera with a longer exposure gets it.


----------



## Hunched

I'm returning the worst 2 of the 3 C24's I currently have tomorrow, need something to use in the meantime.
If there's still no new options to buy from I'll be ordering another from Staples on Jan 3rd, when their sale "ends" again, it's "ended" like 3 times and gets extended by a week each time so far.

Wonder how close I am to Nov/Dec/Jan stock. Could be the next one I order, could be 10+ C24's away.
Christ it would be nice to buy from somewhere with new stock, but that would require somewhere else to start selling it or for it to sell at the places selling it.
Neither of which seem like they're ever going to happen.

I doubt I'll have this solved by the end of the month, how many more months does this have to continue?








Lets just keep banging that head against the wall until it breaks


----------



## khyryk

So far we know that the "pro" reviewers are getting November builds and at least 1 Vine reviewer on Amazon got a Nov. I might try my luck one last time toward the middle or end of January.


----------



## rvectors

Another recent video from a user testing CF791.




I assume he mislabeled the title.

There does seem to be some BLB in each corner but less than we have seen in ASUS/ACER models.

Also Keith has done a really nice review.


----------



## Sinddk

I wonder what the price will be for the new upcoming 1440p 27" & 31,5" VA panels will be? Same as PG279Q, XB271HU etc or will it be less/more??

And does 1440p look good on 31,5"? Or should you just stick with 27"?


----------



## rocketraid

1440p looks fine on 31.5" IMO, around the same as a 1080p 24".

BTW the C34F791 has released in Australia, a user on whirlpool posted that he got 3 units in a row which developed dead pixels within a few hours of switching the unit on (dead pixels were not there initially):

https://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?t=2591056&p=2

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Fluffyman

Hope that guy is just wrong.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocketraid*
> 
> 1440p looks fine on 31.5" IMO, around the same as a 1080p 24".
> 
> BTW the C34F791 has released in Australia, a user on whirlpool posted that he got 3 units in a row which developed dead pixels within a few hours of switching the unit on (dead pixels were not there initially):
> 
> https://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?t=2591056&p=2
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


This guy had a vertical stripe of dead pixels.


----------



## stevenqball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocketraid*
> 
> 1440p looks fine on 31.5" IMO, around the same as a 1080p 24".
> 
> BTW the C34F791 has released in Australia, a user on whirlpool posted that he got 3 units in a row which developed dead pixels within a few hours of switching the unit on (dead pixels were not there initially):
> 
> https://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?t=2591056&p=2
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


Of the 2 CF791 units I've owned, one had 2 bright stuck pixels noticable immediately. When I returned it to Fry's, the store staff told me their store-display unit also had a dead pixel.

The other CF791, while worse in BLB, is still stuck pixel free, going on day 3..


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevenqball*
> 
> Of the 2 CF791 units I've owned, one had 2 bright stuck pixels noticable immediately. When I returned it to Fry's, the store staff told me their store-display unit also had a dead pixel.
> 
> The other CF791, while worse in BLB, is still stuck pixel free, going on day 3..


Which Frys has the CF791? I just walked over to the Manhattan Beach location (tiki theme) and they don't have it yet,


----------



## stevenqball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0451*
> 
> Which Frys has the CF791? I just walked over to the Manhattan Beach location (tiki theme) and they don't have it yet,


This was a San Diego location.


----------



## rvectors

This is downright depressing.

So out of the few people who have posted their experiences (obviously you're more likely to hear people complain), it seems the majority have some dealbreaker issue.

I hate consumer electronics nowadays, you spend significant amounts of time finding the best product, and one that you can afford, unfortunately they are all built in the same factories, same cheap components, with QA not worth the paper pass report.

The dead pixel issue only coming after a few hours use, is not something they wouldn't have known about but it costs them less counting on people who don't notice, those that do but don't bother taking it back, or the store says their policy allows a certain amount. For me the dead pixel issue is a concern, because even if there is a problem (and if there is one, if it was easily fixed, they would have) and they fudge fix it, it probably just means they will appear after any return period or warranty.

Lets hope these people got the tiny amount of bad ones, and all the rest are awesome.


----------



## quovadis123

What a flop.
After all this wait. What a waste of adrenaline.
We had lived in the illusion that the all-mighty Samsung would have crushed the little underdog Microboard. Not so!
For one, I was expecting the colors on the Samsung to be much better, with all their quantum dot marketing nonsense they have been feeding us the past year
Here in the USA, they are advertising their quantum dot Tv's very aggressively on cable television. They state, "it's the best tv Samsung has ever made"
What they forget to tell you, is that the feeds (comcast and direct tv) are total crap, so unless you are looking at a good blue ray, the quality of a compressed signal is pretty awful.
It's like owning a Ferrari that needs to run on 100 octane fuel, and you are feeding it 87 octane.


----------



## RSC08

How is it a flop..? Apart from these stange dead pixels cases, everyone else's opinion of the CF791 has been great. Many people have it already with zero issues...


----------



## quovadis123

The line running vertically on the screen + not overclock able + colors not that good + expensive = flop.
We were expecting something greater than the microboard.
I cannot see any rational justification in purchasing the Samsung over the MB.
One thing that has not been discussed is the curvature.


----------



## RSC08

Line running through the middle of the screen is a defect of that specific unit, it has nothing to do with the model in question or the pannel used. As for OC, the guy that made that video you mentioned, the one with the line running through the middle of his unit, OCed the Samsung to 103Hz, the max he got from the Microboard was... 105Hz. As for colors being "not so good" how would you know that..? Have you seen any review with it properly calibrated? Yeah, that's what I thought...

But hey, keep jumping to conclusions, you seem to enjoy it enough.

PS: Funny thing though, after Linus reviewed the Microboard, your comment was much different...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> I have to say
> This is the first time I see Linus have such a defeatist attitude right from the start.
> It makes me think he is paid (bribed) by the big companies to review stuff for them. Anything not from Asus or Acer is automatically rejected as bad.
> 
> As for the colors I'm not sure they were bad before or after calibration? He seemed to say this was an 8 bit panel, and not 8+2.
> Did he even try to calibrate the display?


So in this instance a defeatist stance right from the start and not calibrating the monitor deserves a disapproving comment from you, but when the exact same thing happens with a youtube reviewer doing exactly the same towards the Samsung, your stance changes dramatically. How bizarre...


----------



## Nightbird

CF791 is great. Sorry to hear about someone getting dead pixels, hopefully they can unstuck it with those pixel tools and also by gently rubbing the dead pixel.


----------



## quovadis123

I am sure if the Microboard did not exist the Samsung would be an incredible choice.
I can't justify spending the extra money for the same monitor.
None of the Microboards have dead pixels...
I think most people would agree with this.


----------



## RSC08

Yes, I'm sure the Microboard is the only monitor in the world that has 100% of its units dead pixel free... _Twilight zone_.

PS: Oh look, it took me 3 seconds to find two owners (1, 2) of the Microboard in this very forum reporting dead pixels on their units...


----------



## quovadis123

Give me one viable reason to buy the Samsung over the Microboard


----------



## mumford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> Give me one viable reason to buy the Samsung over the Microboard


To pick the perfect monitor, you can buy and return as many as you like from several local US retailers.


----------



## awartman

Does anyone with the CF791 know if there is a screen protector applied? I just got mine in and it looks like there is a dead pixel on the bottom, but I want to make sure its not dust behind a screen protector or something before I return it. I can't really see anything that looks like a protector. Thanks.


----------



## Nightbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> Give me one viable reason to buy the Samsung over the Microboard


Uses a older panel, not the same monitor at all?

The CF791 has:
1. Quantum Dot backlight for 125% SRGB
2. Faster pixel response
3. 4 segment backlight to reduce motion blur
4. Tighter 1500R curve, versus 1800R on this older panel

Apples to oranges though..


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightbird*
> 
> The CF791 has:
> 
> 3. 4 segment backlight to reduce motion blur


Did I misunderstand you or did you just say that it has strobing? I thought it lacks that feature.


----------



## GoLDii3

Has anyone of those persons with the CFG70 tried to use a cooler color temperatura and see if it still has pink/blue trailing?


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightbird*
> 
> Uses a older panel, not the same monitor at all?
> 
> The CF791 has:
> 1. Quantum Dot backlight for 125% SRGB
> 2. Faster pixel response
> 3. 4 segment backlight to reduce motion blur
> 4. Tighter 1500R curve, versus 1800R on this older panel
> 
> Apples to oranges though..


I got my CF791 today and it is excellent! No Dead pixels, no line down the center. Contrast, black level and colors look great, and that is saying something because I own an LG OLED 4k 55" hdtv









Also, I used to have an X34 and the CF791 blows it away! No BLB, No IPS glow, equalish color pop, superior contrast & black levels.

Only adjustment I did was drop brightness to 90, and drop sharpness to 20. Its a fantastic display....well worth the wait!


----------



## RSC08

This wait is killing me... Damn Amazon.


----------



## Kinetix

Freesync 2 has just been announced. Wonder if it's worth waiting for that instead?


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetix*
> 
> Freesync 2 has just been announced. Wonder if it's worth waiting for that instead?


If you wait three more years I am sure there will be pretty awesome displays out...but then again if you wait six more years there should be even better ones, so I would say wait six years....then again...in fifteen years we should have some really smoking displays on the market so I would probably hold off until then


----------



## Nightbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nightbird*
> 
> The CF791 has:
> 
> 3. 4 segment backlight to reduce motion blur
> 
> 
> 
> Did I misunderstand you or did you just say that it has strobing? I thought it lacks that feature.
Click to expand...

Hmmm, the 24 inch says scanning backlight, and I'm sure I saw it in the 34 product page on the samsung webpage before describe the 4 segment backlight... it's the first time I've ever read about it... but it's gone now


----------



## Kinetix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> If you wait three more years I am sure there will be pretty awesome displays out...but then again if you wait six more years there should be even better ones, so I would say wait six years....then again...in fifteen years we should have some really smoking displays on the market so I would probably hold off until then


Haha yeah I'm probably just gonna buy the CFG70 and be good for a few more years.


----------



## poiuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> If you wait three more years I am sure there will be pretty awesome displays out...but then again if you wait six more years there should be even better ones, so I would say wait six years....then again...in fifteen years we should have some really smoking displays on the market so I would probably hold off until then


you say that an laugh but I have a 9 year old TN 226bw that beats alot of the tn junk that is on the market today...and thats not even talking about 20 year old CRT's...


----------



## Malorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poiuu*
> 
> you say that an laugh but I have a 9 year old TN 226bw that beats alot of the tn junk that is on the market today...and thats not even talking about 20 year old CRT's...


Yeah.. im still rocking a 226bw OC'ed to 75Hz but let's be honest, at this point, anything half decent would be an upgrade..


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poiuu*
> 
> you say that an laugh but I have a 9 year old TN 226bw that beats alot of the tn junk that is on the market today...and thats not even talking about 20 year old CRT's...


I still have an FW900....sitting in my closet.


----------



## poiuu

my 226bw is OC'd to 77hz, theres actually a magic trick with that software to get the few extra hz, and I meant the cheaper models, you'd still have to pay $200+ for an upgrade and your not upgrading that much only one area; you have to choose from speed/colors/contrast, and that monitor is responsive anyway,
but I plan to see what ces has to offer otherwise i'll probably get the C24F390 since its like playing the foris 240 2013 lottery all over again with the QDot samsung...can we really trust they'll get it right and how long do we have to wait again...


----------



## DaWaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Has anyone of those persons with the CFG70 tried to use a cooler color temperatura and see if it still has pink/blue trailing?


The pink / blue trailing is mostly overshoot at 100Hz and 120Hz.
Given you have an October model or newer, if you stick to strobing mode and 144Hz it is barely visible and in my opinion only noticeable on certain shades when using FreeSync.
Changing the color temperature might change certain shades, but it can again pop up with other shades.
Please check the video from pcmonitors.info and decide whether you can live with it.

I still think the CFG70 is a brilliant monitor despite its flaws. When playing games with FreeSync I notice the overshoot sometimes, but it does not ruin the experience in my opinion. If you do not mind tearing or have a very powerful graphics card to push 144 FPS the experience with the strobing backlight is very good. Reminded me of a CRT! After two weeks I am still liking my CFG70 very much.

I saw somebody mentioned the C34F791 has a 4 segment backlight, I think only the CFG70 models have that if I am not mistaken?


----------



## wougoose

Picked up a CF791 from Fry's a few days back. Everything is perfect except for the main gaming feature on the monitor: FreeSync.

No matter what I try, I can't get FreeSync to operate without backlight flickering. The "Standard" FreeSync mode only reports a range of 80-100hz. The "Ultimate" mode reports the correct 48-100hz, but flickers at different points in the refresh range. I notice it quite a bit when frames are around 80. It pulls me right out of the immersion and gives me a headache.

Has anyone else experienced this with their unit? Some have reported a 48-100 range on Standard, but I can't get that without using CRU and experience flickering. Have tried many sets of drivers and many displayport cables (along with the included cable).

As a comparison, the same driver configuration has zero flickering on my cheaper 144hz 1080p FreeSync monitor. Have Samsung not properly tuned their scalar?

I've swapped back to my Dell S2716DG with a 1070 for now to experience flicker free G-Sync, but I'd really like to figure this out and not have to return this otherwise beautiful monitor.


----------



## aliquis

What kind of flicker do you experience (can you describe a bit in detail, does the whole screen flicker or only a local part ?). The c24fg70 has some freesync flicker issues as well, but they are local (irregular white at the bottom left (only on the desktop) and a blue line flicker on the side)


----------



## wougoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> What kind of flicker do you experience (can you describe a bit in detail, does the whole screen flicker or only a local part ?). The c24fg70 has some freesync flicker issues as well, but they are local (irregular white at the bottom left (only on the desktop) and a blue line flicker on the side)


So far I've noticed what seems to be a bright pulse or strobe across the entire screen. Happens while gaming in exclusive fullscreen on multiple games that I've tested, with both the included DisplayPort cable and the high quality DisplayPort cable that came with my S2716DG. It isn't the blackout flicker I've seen on other FreeSync screens, nor the localized flicker witnessed on the top of the X34/PG348Q.

Some folks have mentioned a native 48-100hz range while on Standard FreeSync mode (such as in

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5js2hy/samsung_c34f791/
), but I can only get an 80-100hz range with the unit I received. The only variation I haven't tested is FreeSync over HDMI 2.0 due to my Fury X only having HDMI 1.4, but I'd hope that wouldn't be the fix based on DisplayPort being the more mature FreeSync medium.


----------



## aliquis

With these new samsung monitors, its hard to tell what issues are "normal" and what are not supposed to occur.

In the manual for the cf791: http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/201610/20161028094831190/BN46-00559A-Eng.pdf

They write the following:
Quote:


> If the FreeSync function is enabled, the following may occur:
> • The screen may flicker when you play games depending on the game option settings. Decreasing
> the game setting values might help to remove the flicker. Installing the latest drivers from the AMD
> website may also fix this issue.


Still, others seem not to have this issue, so far as i am aware i have only read reports of freesync flickering when the "ultimate engine" setting is used, which is strange nevertheless (why include a freesync mode that flickers in the first place, this is a 1000$ monitor?

Whatever, you have already tried to change the range with CRU, to no avail, i would not take any chances with a monitor with a price tag this high (or hope that samsung release a firmware that fixes this ...), although maybe its just your model that is defective, hard to tell.


----------



## wougoose

I was also baffled as to why they even included an Ultimate mode if it introduces flickering. I really wish Standard mode did the trick for me. After going through numerous PG348Qs and dealing with QC problems, I thought I had finally found the perfect ultrawide. It looks like I'll be returning this, which deeply saddens me. I even went out and purchased a Fury X for it specifically, which I now have to part with to go back to my G-Sync TN panel. Once you experience a fluid adaptive sync implementation, it's hard to go back to anything else.

After seeing how much work it took Nixeus to get their scalar tuned for an optimal FreeSync experience on their 24" model, I have my suspicion that Samsung didn't go through the same level of effort to ensure a smooth experience with this model. That said, there isn't a big enough sample size of reviews out there yet to confirm the quality of the FreeSync implementation. Hopefully PCM or TFTCentral will get their hands on one and dive in soon. Here's to hoping FreeSync implementations improve this year!


----------



## darkserith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wougoose*
> 
> I was also baffled as to why they even included an Ultimate mode if it introduces flickering. I really wish Standard mode did the trick for me. After going through numerous PG348Qs and dealing with QC problems, I thought I had finally found the perfect ultrawide. It looks like I'll be returning this, which deeply saddens me. I even went out and purchased a Fury X for it specifically, which I now have to part with to go back to my G-Sync TN panel. Once you experience a fluid adaptive sync implementation, it's hard to go back to anything else.
> 
> After seeing how much work it took Nixeus to get their scalar tuned for an optimal FreeSync experience on their 24" model, I have my suspicion that Samsung didn't go through the same level of effort to ensure a smooth experience with this model. That said, there isn't a big enough sample size of reviews out there yet to confirm the quality of the FreeSync implementation. Hopefully PCM or TFTCentral will get their hands on one and dive in soon. Here's to hoping FreeSync implementations improve this year!


I just received my Samsung CF791 today as well. I'm experiencing the exact same problems as you. If i choose "Standard Engine", I get a freesync range of 80-100HZ, and I don't experience flickering with this setting, but obviously 80-100HZ is pathetic. So I went to change it to "Ultimate Engine", which grants a freesync range of 48-100HZ. However, there's massive in-game flickering in the games I've tested so far. Very disappointed...I bought this monitor because of it's 48-100HZ freesync range capability. I'm not going to use 80-100HZ because LFC (Low Framework Compensation) won't work in that range, rendering freesync somewhat useless.

Think I'll return mine as well.


----------



## quovadis123

I was actually thinking about monitors in general. I think it's the only product on the market that warrants so many returns. I cannot think of any other product that has such a high defective rate. Can you?
Normal products have a 3%-4% return rate. This percentage also includes remorse purchases. Monitors must be in the 20%-30% range.
The problem is that the cost of returns is factored into the product cost. So we are in fact paying extra for bad quality control.
I wonder why tv's do not have the same problem? I mean how many TV's have dead pixels and flickering lines and BLB? I can't think of any brand that has.
What is it with monitors?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> I was actually thinking about monitors in general. I think it's the only product on the market that warrants so many returns. I cannot think of any other product that has such a high defective rate. Can you?


EK Predator AIOs.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> I wonder why tv's do not have the same problem? I mean how many TV's have dead pixels and flickering lines and BLB? I can't think of any brand that has.
> What is it with monitors?


I think high refresh rate has a lot to do with it. Yields probably go down. Also, people buying high end TVs simply care more about picture quality and won't tolerate that crap.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I think high refresh rate has a lot to do with it. Yields probably go down. Also, people buying high end TVs simply care more about picture quality and won't tolerate that crap.


Are there really that many idiots buying monitors tolerating this crap?
My monitor is my TV, it's where I watch YouTube, Twitch, movies and games.

Most younger people spend more time in front of their monitor than TV these days, as far as I know.
Cable and the living room is dying.


----------



## stevenqball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevenqball*
> 
> Of the 2 CF791 units I've owned, one had 2 bright stuck pixels noticable immediately. When I returned it to Fry's, the store staff told me their store-display unit also had a dead pixel.
> 
> The other CF791, while worse in BLB, is still stuck pixel free, going on day 3..


Got a 3rd CF791 this week. Worse BLB and more stuck pixels than either previous units (clusters, totaling around 10!).

I really envy those of you who got a perfect one. CF791 is still my favorite monitor, but I'm going to stop trying my luck for now.


----------



## Nightbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkserith*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wougoose*
> 
> I was also baffled as to why they even included an Ultimate mode if it introduces flickering. I really wish Standard mode did the trick for me. After going through numerous PG348Qs and dealing with QC problems, I thought I had finally found the perfect ultrawide. It looks like I'll be returning this, which deeply saddens me. I even went out and purchased a Fury X for it specifically, which I now have to part with to go back to my G-Sync TN panel. Once you experience a fluid adaptive sync implementation, it's hard to go back to anything else.
> 
> After seeing how much work it took Nixeus to get their scalar tuned for an optimal FreeSync experience on their 24" model, I have my suspicion that Samsung didn't go through the same level of effort to ensure a smooth experience with this model. That said, there isn't a big enough sample size of reviews out there yet to confirm the quality of the FreeSync implementation. Hopefully PCM or TFTCentral will get their hands on one and dive in soon. Here's to hoping FreeSync implementations improve this year!
> 
> 
> 
> I just received my Samsung CF791 today as well. I'm experiencing the exact same problems as you. If i choose "Standard Engine", I get a freesync range of 80-100HZ, and I don't experience flickering with this setting, but obviously 80-100HZ is pathetic. So I went to change it to "Ultimate Engine", which grants a freesync range of 48-100HZ. However, there's massive in-game flickering in the games I've tested so far. Very disappointed...I bought this monitor because of it's 48-100HZ freesync range capability. I'm not going to use 80-100HZ because LFC (Low Framework Compensation) won't work in that range, rendering freesync somewhat useless.
> 
> Think I'll return mine as well.
Click to expand...

http://www.amd.com/en-us/innovations/software-technologies/technologies-gaming/freesync

48-100hz listed officially

Samsung C34F791 34" TBA 3440x1440 (21:9) 48-100hz DisplayPort™ HDMI® LFC:Yes


----------



## darkserith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightbird*
> 
> http://www.amd.com/en-us/innovations/software-technologies/technologies-gaming/freesync
> 
> 48-100hz listed officially
> 
> Samsung C34F791 34" TBA 3440x1440 (21:9) 48-100hz DisplayPort™ HDMI® LFC:Yes


Exactly. I saw that before. However, what that doesn't tell you is that 48-100Hz is only enabled when you switch into the monitor's Ultimate Engine Mode. And, according to this manual here, http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/201610/20161028094831190/BN46-00559A-Eng.pdf on page 33, if you use this mode, it's possible to get in-game flickering. A lot of the games I tested do exhibit flickering to the point that it hurts my eyes. If you use Standard Engine mode instead, it's 80-100Hz.

It's either a **** freesync range or eye thrashing flickering that occurs both in-game and on loading screens. They might as well not have even put Freesync on this monitor.

Either this is false advertising or someone mad a huge mistake. I called tech support at Samsung and they don't seem to understand this... (the tech support people didn't really understand what a freesync range was). This is going to be a long battle with Samsung. I asked them if having a freesync range of 80-100HZ on Standard Engine was normal and they did not know. They said they will email me once they have the answer.

I'm additionally frustrated since they would get back to me later while they review for a restocking fee waiver and told me i would have to pay the shipping back. Not going to accept this (I bought from Samsung online store directly rather than a retailer).


----------



## Nightbird

Darn I love this monitor, I will have to think it over myself. I turned ultimate engine on, to see if it bothers me. MWO it does not but will try more in the days to come


----------



## darkserith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightbird*
> 
> Darn I love this monitor, I will have to think it over myself. I turned ultimate engine on, to see if it bothers me. MWO it does not but will try more in the days to come


Oh so you have this monitor as well? And when you turn on the Standard Engine mode, the freesync range is in fact listed 80-100HZ in Amd Crimson?


----------



## Nightbird

Yep, I checked and also I see others having this issue on reddit


----------



## Zoart

Lookie what I found, 




Unfortunately the CH711 seems to be 4ms, so I assume it will not be a 144hz panel or it doesn't have strobing. I don't know, unfortunately the only thing they didn't mention were the HZ.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Got my CF791. My build is still in progress, so I was only able to test backlight bleed. I was expecting better blacks. What do you guys think?

Lights on, screen off:


Lights on, screen on:


----------



## Dornan

*0451*

I think you need to send it back.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

I bought direct from Samsung. Would they take it back?


----------



## liquid376

I got a November c24fg70 from Fry's Electronics (JHB). I am a bit concerned about black levels / backlight bleed. How acceptable does this look (screenshotted from video at several meters away)? The black uniformity has yet to be an issue practice, but I wonder whether or not the general black uminance was higher than it should be. Like, a kindle fire hd8 (ips) seems to have deeper blacks at minimum brightness than this monitor when compared side-side. Isn't that ridiculous? And its definitely not touching my GS7's oled display in that regard (not that I really expected it to)

Overshoot seems extremely minor however. It has yet to be noticeable without extreme scrutiny though I'm not sure it has really been tested in the 100ishhz region pcm2 said was most problematic in his review.

If the black luminance thing is to be expected then I think I will keep as it shouldn't get too much better than the cfg70 within va. I believe the eizo whateveritscalled has a contrast ratio of 1 to 4.5k or so, but I don't think I would want to give up the qdot, 144hz, and freesync for that.

With all of that in mind, should I return it?


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Has anybody tried adjusting "HDMI black level?"


----------



## Axaion

So.. with CES coming up, are there any 24" 144hz IPS/VA panels that even rivals the C24FG70?

Or is this pretty much still the best bet, and hope to win the panel lottery?


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0451*
> 
> Got my CF791. My build is still in progress, so I was only able to test backlight bleed. I was expecting better blacks. What do you guys think?
> 
> Lights on, screen off:
> 
> 
> Lights on, screen on:


Could you try to take the last photo (lights off/monitor on) with better settings? That photo is too bright, can't really judge. Play around with the exposure of your cam until it looks close to what you see with your own eyes.

Or if you cba with that just describe how noticeable it is because I'm 100% sure that its not as bad as on the photo.


----------



## Astreon

Is there some percievable issue with the CF791 working @ 80-100 hz at standard mode?

I don't really give a damn about sync, I'm still using a Dell U2412M without it, and after a month of using various XB271HU monitors (which turned out total crap) I got back to it and didn't really notice tearing or anything. i mean sure, it's probably there, it's just that I don't care.

However, if the monitor goes to freesync at 80-100 and goes without it below that, is there anything that's bothering you about this?

If it's just freesync disabling, I don't really care (one can always get a superpowered GPU to stay above 80 all the time, haha)







But if at 30-80 range there's also flickering or any other phenomenon that would negatively influence the experience, well, that's another matter.

So, any info on this?


----------



## Drome

Damn, after all this crap with the poor quality Asus/Acer screens, I was hoping there was finally a monitor with decent odds of not being flawed available.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> Could you try to take the last photo (lights off/monitor on) with better settings? That photo is too bright, can't really judge. Play around with the exposure of your cam until it looks close to what you see with your own eyes.
> 
> Or if you cba with that just describe how noticeable it is because I'm 100% sure that its not as bad as on the photo.


You are right, it is not as bright as it looks in the photo. It also looks much more uniform to the eye. My camera is very clever about picking up light sources.

I played around with the manual camera settings and was able to get a more representative picture with the lights on. I could not get a good picture sith the lights off.

It looks like this but a little darker and more uniform:


Edit:

Next to my laptop from 2008. That is the same black desktop background.


----------



## Dornan

too much BLB for VA, as for me.


----------



## Fluffyman

Yeah, even with lights on it looks way too noticeable. I would have almost no tolerance to visible BLB with lights on. Didn't expect it to be that bad..thought that its just the picture.

Wish you more luck with the next unit (if you're going to try one).


----------



## Astreon

doesn't really look like BLB to me.

It's more of a black uniformity issue, I guess. I wouldn't bother, doesn't look that bad.


----------



## darkserith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Is there some percievable issue with the CF791 working @ 80-100 hz at standard mode?
> 
> I don't really give a damn about sync, I'm still using a Dell U2412M without it, and after a month of using various XB271HU monitors (which turned out total crap) I got back to it and didn't really notice tearing or anything. i mean sure, it's probably there, it's just that I don't care.
> 
> However, if the monitor goes to freesync at 80-100 and goes without it below that, is there anything that's bothering you about this?
> 
> If it's just freesync disabling, I don't really care (one can always get a superpowered GPU to stay above 80 all the time, haha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if at 30-80 range there's also flickering or any other phenomenon that would negatively influence the experience, well, that's another matter.
> 
> So, any info on this?


Theres no issue working in standard mode. Only issues are in ultimate mode. If you dont ever plan on using freesunc or can somehow keep this monitor vrtween 80-100hz in standard its a good monitor. But then again for 1000 dollars I woukdnt accept this.


----------



## GForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaWaN*
> 
> The pink / blue trailing is mostly overshoot at 100Hz and 120Hz.
> Given you have an October model or newer, if you stick to strobing mode and 144Hz it is barely visible and in my opinion only noticeable on certain shades when using FreeSync.
> Changing the color temperature might change certain shades, but it can again pop up with other shades.
> Please check the video from pcmonitors.info and decide whether you can live with it.
> 
> I still think the CFG70 is a brilliant monitor despite its flaws. When playing games with FreeSync I notice the overshoot sometimes, but it does not ruin the experience in my opinion. If you do not mind tearing or have a very powerful graphics card to push 144 FPS the experience with the strobing backlight is very good. Reminded me of a CRT! After two weeks I am still liking my CFG70 very much.
> 
> I saw somebody mentioned the C34F791 has a 4 segment backlight, I think only the CFG70 models have that if I am not mistaken?


Do you also have color uniformity issues? My CFG70 on lighter backgrounds has two subtle vertical white bands on the left and right side and yellowing on the bottom, left and right. I've contacted CoolBlue and they will replace the unit, but I would like to know if this is a common problem with these monitors.

Very over dramatized, but a bit like this:


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkserith*
> 
> Theres no issue working in standard mode. Only issues are in ultimate mode. If you dont ever plan on using freesunc or can somehow keep this monitor vrtween 80-100hz in standard its a good monitor. But then again for 1000 dollars I woukdnt accept this.


what's weird is that the M340CLZ was reported to work flicker-free in the 48-100 range...


----------



## rvectors

I wonder, the recent purchases and the people who have posted pictures, with clearly much more BLB than early reports, are they from USA/Europe?

I only mention because BLB apart from a manufacturing flaw, or an unwillingness to pay to add tech to reduce it etc, BLB can stem from the delivery chain. Those early monitors were from the manufacturer's backyard as distances go, those from USA/Europe have to traverse many hops, with plenty of knocks along the way.

The whole point for me to consider VA, was due to BLB, if they come like this, then I might as well try the lottery with IPS.


----------



## rvectors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoart*
> 
> Lookie what I found,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the CH711 seems to be 4ms, so I assume it will not be a 144hz panel or it doesn't have strobing. I don't know, unfortunately the only thing they didn't mention were the HZ.


Nice cable management but will be a bummer if as it looks, there is no height adjustment.


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvectors*
> 
> I wonder, the recent purchases and the people who have posted pictures, with clearly much more BLB than early reports, are they from USA/Europe?
> 
> I only mention because BLB apart from a manufacturing flaw. or an unwillingness willing to pay to add tech to reduce it etc, BLB can come stem from the delivery chain. Those early monitors were from the manufacturers backyard as distances go, those from USA/Europe have to jump many hops, with plenty of knocks along the way.
> 
> The whole point for me to consider VA, was due to BLB, if they come like this, then I might as well try the lottery with IPS.


Just a wild guess but maybe Samsung is cherry picking the best ones for their home market in Korea/Asian countrys and sends the not so good ones to USA/Europe?


----------



## Astreon

even with the flickering fiasco, CF791 is probably still the best pick for non-US gamers.

M34CLZ is probably best ultrawide to buy, but Dream Seller no longer sells them and amazon price has increased to CF791 levels (for Americans, only).

Asus/Acer just cost too much for their terrible QC,

LG has image retention and 75hz only while being only like 20% cheaper than CF791.

Another crappy year for gamers that want to go UW, I guess.


----------



## HalongPort

Hmm, 100 Hz only, but 27" WQHD.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalongPort*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, 100 Hz only, but 27" WQHD.


I'll take 100Hz if there's no purple trailing.


----------



## Zoart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalongPort*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, 100 Hz only, but 27" WQHD.


The same link that I posted hours ago in this thread? Also I didn't see them mention 100 HZ, watched it again. Don't know where you're seeing 100hz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvectors*
> 
> Nice cable management but will be a bummer if as it looks, there is no height adjustment.


Yea, that's the only thing that has me go like "Why". They went in the right direction with the CFG70 and then just removed the ability to adjust the height.
None the less. The monitor looks good, the specs we got so far does look promising. But I haven't seen the HZ just yet I think, or I overlooked it. Ofcourse, hopefully no overshoot at all, then it is all BUENO


----------



## RSC08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> even with the flickering fiasco, CF791 is probably still the best pick for non-US gamers.
> 
> M34CLZ is probably best ultrawide to buy, but Dream Seller no longer sells them and amazon price has increased to CF791 levels (for Americans, only).
> 
> Asus/Acer just cost too much for their terrible QC,
> 
> LG has image retention and 75hz only while being only like 20% cheaper than CF791.
> 
> Another crappy year for gamers that want to go UW, I guess.


We had good news yesterday though with the announcement of the HP Omen X...


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSC08*
> 
> We had good news yesterday though with the announcement of the HP Omen X...


another 1300$ monitor - no thanks, how's that any different from overpriced Acer/Asus stuff?


----------



## RSC08

It's not IPS and it gives you a VA pannel and Gsync, something we didn't have so far. As for price, I bet you will be able to find it cheaper as soon as availability begins to rise.


----------



## Astreon

well, I don't mean to offend any X34/ROG owner, but those things are so out of place with their price that I don't even count them as proper monitors, lol.

This thing offers better contrast and is slightly bigger, so it's obviously less of a failure, but the 1300$ pricetag is again surreal. It's actually more expensive than LG's 50 inch 1080p OLED TV, which absolutely blows LCDs out of the water, at least when it comes to image quality.


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> well, I don't mean to offend any X34/ROG owner, but those things are so out of place with their price that I don't even count them as proper monitors, lol.
> 
> This thing offers better contrast and is slightly bigger, so it's obviously less of a failure, but the 1300$ pricetag is again surreal. It's actually more expensive than LG's 50 inch 1080p OLED TV, which absolutely blows LCDs out of the water, at least when it comes to image quality.


50 inch OLED...? You must mean 55. And OLED is far from perfect. There's no perfect tech. I got a 65B6V inch from last year.


----------



## Astreon

Yes, 55 inch.

Of course it's not perfect. It's no CRT









But LCD is literally the worst one of all display techs, and paying 1300$ for it in 2017 feels like a joke, ultrawide or not.


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Yes, 55 inch.
> 
> Of course it's not perfect. It's no CRT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But LCD is literally the worst one of all display techs, and paying 1300$ for it in 2017 feels like a joke, ultrawide or not.


CRT was far from perfect. And OLED is def. not perfect either. Input lag is like 2-3x as high compared to the best LCD TV's. White has purple tint even on my 2016 model and other "issues".

And LCD can be better than OLED, depends on scene. OLED has better blacks, like plasma. But LCD with Q. Dots will trump OLED in many bright/normal scenes.

LCD + VA will deliver a good compromise, which is why pretty much all succesful LCD TV's use VA, especially when suing Q. Dots.


----------



## Astreon

nah, quantum dots is just a gimmick. LCD is crap, unable to produce good contrast, unable to display truly accurate colors (due to screen tinting), suffering from highly imperfect motion. If you think about that, CRT offered true blacks, perfect motion and unparalleled color accuracy, beating plasma (which is still 100x better than LCD with all its faults) and OLED (which is quite there but not yet - black crushing, input lag, color oversaturation issues, burn-in). CRT's only downfall was size and geometry issues as it aged - but at least it didn't come with a f***ing dead pixel lottery, haha.


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> nah, quantum dots is just a gimmick. LCD is crap, unable to produce good contrast, unable to display truly accurate colors (due to screen tinting), suffering from highly imperfect motion. If you think about that, CRT offered true blacks, perfect motion and unparalleled color accuracy, beating plasma (which is still 100x better than LCD with all its faults) and OLED (which is quite there but not yet - black crushing, input lag, color oversaturation issues, burn-in). CRT's only downfall was size and geometry issues as it aged - but at least it didn't come with a f***ing dead pixel lottery, haha.


CRT offered potato resolution, used insane amounts of watts and were big, heavy and ugly looking.

Welcome to the forum, troll.


----------



## Astreon

are you seriously calling me a troll because I dislike LCD?

Nobody cares how big and heavy they are. It's the display that you look at, not the bezels. Unless you're one of those people who will accept crap quality displays if they look pretty.

Your insane amount of watts is what, 5 dollars more per month? I'd glady pay that for a better screen. Blacks that look like blacks, great motion and fantastic colors.

"Potato resolution" ---> lol. Your ignorance amuses me.


----------



## Nightbird

Start a CRT is better than LCD thread then, this thread is about new choices available and pros/cons. CRTs aren't making a comeback anytime soon.


----------



## Nightbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0451*
> 
> Got my CF791. My build is still in progress, so I was only able to test backlight bleed. I was expecting better blacks. What do you guys think?
> 
> Lights on, screen off:
> 
> 
> Lights on, screen on:


Have you calibrated it? I use a cheap calibrator but the before and after on the CF791 is very different (the calibrated image is darker and greys are greys (instead of slightly blue). This shouldn't affect an all black background though, but should make any dark scene stunning.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightbird*
> 
> Have you calibrated it? I use a cheap calibrator but the before and after on the CF791 is very different (the calibrated image is darker and greys are greys (instead of slightly blue). This shouldn't affect an all black background though, but should make any dark scene stunning.


No, I wouldn't be able to calibrate it yet because I'm limited to 1920x1080 and HDMI. When I finish my build, I will try that. I'm going to send this one back for a new panel in the mean time.


----------



## Astreon

Do you find the curve disturbing on CF791? it's pretty big.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevenqball*
> 
> I recently got my hands on 2 CF791 monitors. While one looks just like yours, the other had perfect even blacks, no bleed. Sadly that one had 2 stuck pixels as well so it had to go.
> 
> The better backlight one was a November build, the normal one an October build. What's yours?


Do you have any pictures showing the good monitor? I need to send pictures to Samsung and I'd like to have a good example to conpare it to.


----------



## stevenqball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0451*
> 
> Do you have any pictures showing the good monitor? I need to send pictures to Samsung and I'd like to have a good example to conpare it to.


Sorry but I didn't take any photos. At the time I thought BLB and dead pixels were outliers so I returned it right away.

The closest I can think of is the BLB image at the end Keith Thomas's review. The one I had was a little better than that.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevenqball*
> 
> Sorry but I didn't take any photos. At the time I thought BLB and dead pixels were outliers so I returned it right away.
> 
> The closest I can think of is the BLB image at the end Keith Thomas's review. The one I had was a little better than that.


I don't think mine is any better or worse than the one in the video.

Maybe the ones with less BLB have dead pixels (like Keith's).

How noticeable was the differene in BLB?


----------



## stevenqball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0451*
> 
> I don't think mine is any better or worse than the one in the video.
> 
> Maybe the ones with less BLB have dead pixels (like Keith's).
> 
> How noticeable was the differene in BLB?


Looking at the 2 side by side in a dark room it was very significant. The better one did not have any bright spots along the edges.

As for BLB and dead pixel correlation, I don't think so. I have one right now with both, haha.


----------



## larrydavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightbird*
> 
> Yep, I checked and also I see others having this issue on reddit


You can use ToastyX's CRU to extend the FreeSync range.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> CRT was far from perfect. And OLED is def. not perfect either. Input lag is like 2-3x as high compared to the best LCD TV's. White has purple tint even on my 2016 model and other "issues".
> 
> And LCD can be better than OLED, depends on scene. OLED has better blacks, like plasma. But LCD with Q. Dots will trump OLED in many bright/normal scenes.
> 
> LCD + VA will deliver a good compromise, which is why pretty much all succesful LCD TV's use VA, especially when suing Q. Dots.


Input lag has nothing to do with panel type, except perhaps CRT and its analog connections. LCD can only be better than OLED if the LCD in question is a very high quality VA panel and both screens are used in an extremely bright room. Even then the LCD's motion clarity will be terrible in comparison, among other things. For any serious viewer, OLED (particularly LG's 2016 models) is a universal improvement.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalongPort*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, 100 Hz only, but 27" WQHD.


I didn't see anything about 100 Hz, also it doesn't seem to have blur reduction. Looks like I'm stuck with my XB270HU for another year.


----------



## wougoose

Cross posting this from my comment on reddit. If anyone is curious about everything that went into the hours of testing my CF791 in hopes of getting rid of the FreeSync flickering:

Build date: November 2016
Standard FreeSync range: 80-100hz, flickering below 80 when using CRU
Ultimate FreeSync range: 48-100hz, flickering below 80
HDMI 2.0 FreeSync: Same results as with DisplayPort
Drivers tested: 16.11.5, 16.12.1, 16.12.2
Cards tested: Fury X, RX 480
Cables tested: Included cables and other high quality 1.2a certified cables

I've given up and will be returning the monitor tomorrow. I'm hoping this problem isn't widespread, but others seem to be confirming it is


----------



## Nightbird

Thanks for the testing wougoose, confirms the testing someone else did on reddit. After thinking about it, I will simply make do with the 80-100 range and will keep games settings >80. The image is too good and nothing coming out in the next year is ultra wide, VA, and QD. Personal choice though, total respect if people will wait for better.


----------



## aliquis

Now don't get me wrong, the choice is obviously yours to make.

But i would think that ehe cf791 is marketed with a freesync range of 48-100Hz , not with 48-100Hz with flickering.
Quote:


> I will simply make do with the 80-100 range and will keep games settings >80.


You spent 1000$ on this monitor, it is clearly defective, I don't get it how you can simply accept this and not return it straight away.
Maybe you just need to wait a bit and buy this model a bit later. this issue may be fixed on later revisions/firmware of this model.


----------



## rvectors

Oh CF791, I had such high hopes for you but your so yesterday, now looking forward to

https://pcmonitors.info/asus/asus-pg27uq-144hz-4k-monitor-with-g-sync-hdr/

With full backlight array 4K, local dimming zones and what presumably might be a new G-SYNC model with G-SYNC HDR


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvectors*
> 
> Yeah, the CF791, I had such high hopes for you but your so yesterday, nowlooking forward to
> 
> https://pcmonitors.info/asus/asus-pg27uq-144hz-4k-monitor-with-g-sync-hdr/
> 
> With full backlight array 4K, local dimming zones and what presumably has the new G-SYNC model


Nobody would settle for a 27" monitor if they budgeted for a 34" monitor. I'd rather have flicking, artifacts, and tearing.


----------



## rvectors

Lol, yeah that's your opinion and you can stick with it for free

By the way, knowing ASUS this will be a fair amount more than the CF791, not that matters much in the context of conversation


----------



## Nightbird

That is also an IPS panel, if I'd cared for one there are other monitors out there but alas terrible contrast.


----------



## rvectors

If the brief article is to be believed the fall array with local dimming zones, plus a variation of quanton dots, should minimise (ha yeah I know, we're talking ASUS here) IPS glow and BLB.

I've budgeted for a 34 but given the specs on this new monitor, I think I will hold for now until for further details.


----------



## aliquis

The new asus has local dimming and very high brightness, its contrast will surely surpass that of the current VA panels.


----------



## rvectors

Exactly, this is why there might be hope in an IPS I actually would consider. Still I'm also waiting to here about Samsung's new CH711 range


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> The new asus has local dimming and very high brightness, its contrast will surely surpass that of the current VA panels.


Not really, it'd be a worthless dynamic contrast measurement. Worthless edge local dimming on a worthless IPS panel, worthless HDR, pass. Edge local dimming won't magically make IPS look better than VA, it's effectively the same crap as other IPS save for the 4k 144 Hz.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

I'm sure you could totally afford a 34" monitor. You just like the 4k and the contrast of the 27" model. Right.


----------



## rvectors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0451*
> 
> I'm sure you could totally afford a 34" monitor. You just like the 4k and the contrast of the 27" model. Right.


Yes I must admit, 4K at 144Hz with QD seems pretty tempting. I also don't mind 4K at 27 inc as you get a nice pixel density.


----------



## aliquis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Not really, it'd be a worthless dynamic contrast measurement. Worthless edge local dimming on a worthless IPS panel, worthless HDR, pass. Edge local dimming won't magically make IPS look better than VA, it's effectively the same crap as other IPS save for the 4k 144 Hz.


I don't know what you are talking about, it clearly states in the announcement that the asus will have 384 local dimming zones (not edge backlightning), it will therefor have good black levels and in combination with the high lumimance a very high static contrast ratio.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvectors*
> 
> Yes I must admit, 4K at 144Hz with QD seems pretty tempting. I also don't mind 4K at 27 inc as you get a nice pixel density.


The CF791 can do 144hz, but at 1080p. Graphics cards are not at the level where theu can output 4k 144hz in games, unless you sacrifice heavily on quality.


----------



## rvectors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0451*
> 
> The CF791 can do 144hz, but at 1080p. Graphics cards are not at the level where theu can output 4k 144hz in games, unless you sacrifice heavily on quality.


Yes true, it's also at least 6-8 months away, so that also impacts the decision, it's a long time to wait.


----------



## Astreon

Local dimming has been done before and it looked like crap IMHO with all that unnatural haloing.



looks really fake IMHO. Another attempt to keep cheap, mass produced LCDs for bloated prices in the market, instead of sending them straight to the grave.

Does anyone here own the CF791? how's the curvature?


----------



## Nightbird

CF791 here







Curvature is perfect! Really comfortable. Agree on local dimming, would make Star Citizen look terrible if every star was surrounded by a halo 1/384 the size of the screen. Dynamic contrast sucks, now if they just did a scanning backlight with static contrast (and VA panel with QD), that would be great.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Local dimming has been done before and it looked like crap IMHO with all that unnatural haloing.
> 
> 
> 
> looks really fake IMHO. Another attempt to keep cheap, mass produced LCDs for bloated prices in the market, instead of sending them straight to the grave.
> 
> Does anyone here own the CF791? how's the curvature?


I have the CF791, its gorgeous and the curvature is perfect!


----------



## Astreon

so, not too aggressive? that's great.


----------



## wougoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> You spent 1000$ on this monitor, it is clearly defective, I don't get it how you can simply accept this and not return it straight away.


I completely agree. I bought this specifically for VRR, as I've been spoiled with how great it is (when implemented properly). I can plug in my 1070 with my $480 S2716DG and get a flawless 30-144hz G-Sync experience immediately after installing drivers.

Alternatively, I spent $1000 and at least 16 hours of my time trying to get the same experience with my Fury X and CF791. I realize the S2716DG is nowhere near a CF791 in terms of color, size, contrast, and immersion, but my overall experience was night/day better on the Dell/Nvidia side. Instead of tweaking settings in frustration for hours and being distracted by flickering, I'm able to simply play and enjoy a fluid experience.

I really hope AMD can come up with a better certification process for FreeSync before a manufacturer can slap the label on, as I've been wanting to switch over to AMD for awhile now. The experience just isn't there yet. Some manufacturers have done a great job with FreeSync certification and tuning (Nixeus is a great example). I hope others will follow with the same attention to detail if they're going to market their monitor as a FreeSync monitor.


----------



## aliquis

Quote:


> Local dimming has been done before and it looked like crap IMHO with all that unnatural haloing.


You post a picture that shows full array local dimming vs edge lit local dimming to prove that local dimming in general is crap, seriously?

Even IPS Panels used in good TV sets ( like the vizio series from sony) only have about 400 local dimming zones but on a much larger screen, they achieve

Black : 0.018 cd/m2
White : 102.5 cd/m2
Contrast : 5694 : 1

(from http://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/vizio/p-series-2016)

I would not call that crap.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> You post a picture that shows full array local dimming vs edge lit local dimming to prove that local dimming in general is crap, seriously?
> 
> Even IPS Panels used in good TV sets ( like the vizio series from sony) only have about 400 local dimming zones but on a much larger screen, they achieve
> 
> Black : 0.018 cd/m2
> White : 102.5 cd/m2
> Contrast : 5694 : 1
> 
> (from http://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/vizio/p-series-2016)
> 
> I would not call that crap.


You need to read more closely (so do I, I was in a rush before sorry). That Vizio TV is not IPS, it is VA, and that is a static contrast rating you quoted (IPS can never achieve that). The 65" one is the one they reviewed, the 55" one is IPS and only delivers 1500-2000:1 static contrast.

As for the ASUS, it's such a waste that they used IPS. I guess they did it because it's cheaper and because the PC monitor crowd thinks IPS is some kind of godsend.


----------



## aliquis

Yes maybe i am confusing something.


----------



## Astreon

I would call that crap. But hey, I don't want to start another flame war, because if I say that my 0.004 cd/m2 Panasonic plasma TV craps on that visio from 1 km, I'll get called troll again. And it's certainly not the place to discuss that stuff









The local dimming image was just an overblown example to show a problem with the local dimming itself. I've seen a couple of those in person and there's always SOME unnatural haloing, no matter how many zones you put there. Some people are sensitive to tearing (I'm not), but I'm sensitive to haloing (most are probably not), so local dimming is a big NO NO to me.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> Yes maybe i am confusing something.


Yeah their wording was poor. They reviewed the 65" model. Only the 55" is IPS, the rest are VA. Their comment about IPS was basically that the 55" one is not nearly as good as their 5694:1 measurement from the 65" VA model.

Like Astreon said, local dimming is not very viable. Although on a 27" it might look better as the zones would be smaller. Now if only it was VA, then it'd be an instant buy from me. I can't believe there still hasn't been a 16:9 1440p or 4k 120+ Hz VA monitor announced.


----------



## aliquis

But i don't get your point, how can you be against local dimming ? All LCD's need some sort of backlightning, so you have the choice of either a single uniform back LED or (in the best case) a lot of local dimming zones. Why would you not prefer a lot of local dimming zones ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> But i don't get your point, how can you be against local dimming ? All LCD's need some sort of backlightning, so you have the choice of either a single uniform back LED or (in the best case) a lot of local dimming zones. Why would you not prefer a lot of local dimming zones ?


384 dimming zones isn't really enough, not on a big TV at least. I want to see it on a 27". If it looks better even half the amount of time then I agree with you, it's worth it (since you can always disable it).


----------



## poiuu

the fact is I would buy a high res $200 CRT with hdmi/dp input if it was sold over 95% of the $1000 stuff any day even if sold at the same $200 mark...and calling a troll a troll is trolling...and now i'm troll troll trolling...just saying what I would do, not what is better...and if you call me a troll than your troll troll troll trolling...


----------



## 1nterceptor

Guys, sorry to jump in like this. I'm a long time follower but just recently joined the forum... I guess i wanna know are there any improvements concerning the CFG70 with new firmwares, are the old problems still present with and is it still a panel lottery? Did anyone even but one in december/january? I'm looking to buy CFG70 (or anything similar with a VA panel), freesync isn't that much important to me as the image quality, contrast and deep blacks... I woulden't go beyond 24" FHD. If you got any suggestions, please do tell... Thx


----------



## Hunched

For Canadians, there's finally a new option for us to buy the C24FG70 from.
Link
Unfortunately the sales are over and prices are back up to $600 from $450.

Better chance of getting a November or newer one from here than anywhere else right now though.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wougoose*
> 
> I completely agree. I bought this specifically for VRR, as I've been spoiled with how great it is (when implemented properly). I can plug in my 1070 with my $480 S2716DG and get a flawless 30-144hz G-Sync experience immediately after installing drivers.
> 
> Alternatively, I spent $1000 and at least 16 hours of my time trying to get the same experience with my Fury X and CF791. I realize the S2716DG is nowhere near a CF791 in terms of color, size, contrast, and immersion, but my overall experience was night/day better on the Dell/Nvidia side. Instead of tweaking settings in frustration for hours and being distracted by flickering, I'm able to simply play and enjoy a fluid experience.
> 
> I really hope AMD can come up with a better certification process for FreeSync before a manufacturer can slap the label on, as I've been wanting to switch over to AMD for awhile now. The experience just isn't there yet. Some manufacturers have done a great job with FreeSync certification and tuning (Nixeus is a great example). I hope others will follow with the same attention to detail if they're going to market their monitor as a FreeSync monitor.


Hopefully they correct the Freesync issues in a firmware update. I also have a S2416DG and its pretty excellent gsync experience at 165hz..... but with my Titan XP I'm able to keep FPS pretty high in most of my games so its not an issue gaming on this beautiful sammy CF791


----------



## Hunched

The Source price matched CanadaComputers $450, which also goes back to $600 tonight.
After today there's nowhere to get the C24 for a reasonable price anywhere close to $450 until another sale happens.
So I'm pretty much locked in to Staples and The Source exchanges now if this is going to continue.
7th time's the charm?


----------



## Coldfriction

I got another September model from Amazon today. I didn't open the last one. I'm tempted to open this one and be sure the 9 really does represent September.


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wougoose*
> 
> I completely agree. I bought this specifically for VRR, as I've been spoiled with how great it is (when implemented properly). I can plug in my 1070 with my $480 S2716DG and get a flawless 30-144hz G-Sync experience immediately after installing drivers.
> 
> Alternatively, I spent $1000 and at least 16 hours of my time trying to get the same experience with my Fury X and CF791. I realize the S2716DG is nowhere near a CF791 in terms of color, size, contrast, and immersion, but my overall experience was night/day better on the Dell/Nvidia side. Instead of tweaking settings in frustration for hours and being distracted by flickering, I'm able to simply play and enjoy a fluid experience.
> 
> I really hope AMD can come up with a better certification process for FreeSync before a manufacturer can slap the label on, as I've been wanting to switch over to AMD for awhile now. The experience just isn't there yet. Some manufacturers have done a great job with FreeSync certification and tuning (Nixeus is a great example). I hope others will follow with the same attention to detail if they're going to market their monitor as a FreeSync monitor.


Well apparently freesync 2 is here lol. Who knows how that is

But back to the flickering, does the monitor support hdmi freesync? Can u try it if it does support hdmi freesync. And when u mean flickering, u mean the screen goes black and comes back or just games flicker?

I'm only asking cause my cfg70 pulses @144hz, or freesync enabled. When I mean pulse, it's like the certain colors brighten up and then go back to normal. Apparently the rx480 has flickering issues and the fury cards do or did before. I don't know if it's the monitor or graphics card creating these problems for me. Samsung wanted me to send it back in, which I would rather just return it. And I'm trying to troubleshoot problem with amd.


----------



## wougoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Hopefully they correct the Freesync issues in a firmware update. I also have a S2416DG and its pretty excellent gsync experience at 165hz..... but with my Titan XP I'm able to keep FPS pretty high in most of my games so its not an issue gaming on this beautiful sammy CF791


I almost did the same! However, even while being able to hit 100hz consistently, the extra input lag (V-Sync) or stuttering (Fast Sync) required to completely eliminate tearing is still a lesser experience after being used to a completely sync'd gameplay. That said, the Fast Sync implemention might improve enough in the future to be a viable option if you can always ensure >100hz in all circumstances.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> Well apparently freesync 2 is here lol. Who knows how that is
> 
> But back to the flickering, does the monitor support hdmi freesync? Can u try it if it does support hdmi freesync. And when u mean flickering, u mean the screen goes black and comes back or just games flicker?
> 
> I'm only asking cause my cfg70 pulses @144hz, or freesync enabled. When I mean pulse, it's like the certain colors brighten up and then go back to normal. Apparently the rx480 has flickering issues and the fury cards do or did before. I don't know if it's the monitor or graphics card creating these problems for me. Samsung wanted me to send it back in, which I would rather just return it. And I'm trying to troubleshoot problem with amd.


FreeSync does in fact work over HDMI 2.0, but I experience the exact same ranges (80-100 on Standard, 48-100 on Ultimate) and the flickering remains. It is more of a backlight/brightness pulse for me, rather than blacking out like I've seen with RX 480s and certain drivers.


----------



## nubcakebaker

I got my CF791 yesterday and noticed a small line of dark pixels. At first I thought they were dead pixels but after taking some photos it looks like dust/dirt. Is this correct? Would I be able to RMA this?


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wougoose*
> 
> I almost did the same! However, even while being able to hit 100hz consistently, the extra input lag (V-Sync) or stuttering (Fast Sync) required to completely eliminate tearing is still a lesser experience after being used to a completely sync'd gameplay. That said, the Fast Sync implemention might improve enough in the future to be a viable option if you can always ensure >100hz in all circumstances.
> FreeSync does in fact work over HDMI 2.0, but I experience the exact same ranges (80-100 on Standard, 48-100 on Ultimate) and the flickering remains. It is more of a backlight/brightness pulse for me, rather than blacking out like I've seen with RX 480s and certain drivers.


Do you notice the flickering or pulsing only on games? Or can you see it on desktop? Or even if you open up the web browser? Or even just with words, like a Microsoft Word?


----------



## Kurupt1

Btw how can you check freesync range when you set monitor to different refresh rates? Like is it an app you guys are using or is it in settings on the Pc?


----------



## quovadis123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> You post a picture that shows full array local dimming vs edge lit local dimming to prove that local dimming in general is crap, seriously?
> 
> Even IPS Panels used in good TV sets ( like the vizio series from sony) only have about 400 local dimming zones but on a much larger screen, they achieve
> 
> Black : 0.018 cd/m2
> White : 102.5 cd/m2
> Contrast : 5694 : 1
> 
> (from http://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/vizio/p-series-2016)
> 
> I would not call that crap.


THE VIZIO SERIES FROM SONY?????????????

***????????


----------



## quovadis123

Wow
that new Omen X looks pretty delicious. AMVA has amazing color and black levels, and overall uniformity.
Just the price $1300 seems a tad high.

I have two AMVA 32" here (75hz) and game play is very smooth, even without Gsync


----------



## Kris194

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> You post a picture that shows full array local dimming vs edge lit local dimming to prove that local dimming in general is crap, seriously?
> 
> Even IPS Panels used in good TV sets ( like the vizio series from sony) only have about 400 local dimming zones but on a much larger screen, they achieve
> 
> Black : 0.018 cd/m2
> White : 102.5 cd/m2
> Contrast : 5694 : 1
> 
> (from http://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/vizio/p-series-2016)
> 
> I would not call that crap.


When you compare it to OLED, believe me, it's crap.


----------



## quovadis123

In the previous posts I read that one guy does not own a TV but watches tv on his monitor.
Netflix shows look horrible on my monitors, but good on my 4k sony TV. No where near as good as blu ray, but quite good.
Tv's upscale the signal, and I do not think computers do.

I prefer Sony tri-luminous technology as opposed to Samsung, but that is just a matter of opinion. I feel the sony has better reds.
The problem is that all these high end tv's cost in excess of $5'000 USD for a 65" and if you want to go bigger, the prices multiply.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quovadis123*
> 
> Wow
> that new Omen X looks pretty delicious. AMVA has amazing color and black levels, and overall uniformity.
> Just the price $1300 seems a tad high.
> 
> I have two AMVA 32" here (75hz) and game play is very smooth, even without Gsync


Have to be weary of HP though, they love to use very obtrusive matte coatings.


----------



## stevenqball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubcakebaker*
> 
> I got my CF791 yesterday and noticed a small line of dark pixels. At first I thought they were dead pixels but after taking some photos it looks like dust/dirt. Is this correct? Would I be able to RMA this?


I'm sorry to see that. Given all the reported issues this kind of manufacturing variability is pitiful and Samsung's China factory deserves an audit. We know they are capable of making good CF791s.

If you just received it, better to exchange than warranty. You could probably evidence your photos to waive any restocking fee.

Good luck.


----------



## Kurupt1

May or may not have been posted already

Cf791 freesync issues


----------



## Zoart

According to Eurogamer.de, they say that the refresh rate of the CH711 is 60hz

source: http://www.eurogamer.de/articles/2017-01-06-samsung-stellt-seinen-neuen-quantum-dot-monitor-ch711-vor

If this is the case, then I am soooooo disappointed in samsung.


----------



## rvectors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoart*
> 
> According to Eurogamer.de, they say that the refresh rate of the CH711 is 60hz
> 
> source: http://www.eurogamer.de/articles/2017-01-06-samsung-stellt-seinen-neuen-quantum-dot-monitor-ch711-vor
> 
> If this is the case, then I am soooooo disappointed in samsung.


I'm not so sure, there doesn't seem to be any other sources mentioning this info, which makes me think this is a sales system that required some value to be entered into the system. So 60hz was used as the default.

Not even in PC monitor world, could a company advertise a monitor for 'Gamers', and stick with 60hz in todays market.


----------



## Zoart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvectors*
> 
> I'm not so sure, there doesn't seem to be any other sources mentioning this info, which makes me think this is a sales system that required some value to be entered into the system. So 60hz was used as the default.
> 
> Not even in PC monitor world, could a company advertise a monitor for 'Gamers', and stick with 60hz in todays market.


Dunno I think the monitor is displayed at ces. But yea, you pretty much have the same thought as me. As in why would they say it's directed towards gamers while it's 60Hz. But then again I don't think this monitor has strobing and they are using ms instead of msr or whatever they call it on the cfg70.

So duno, though there's a second site somewhere that also says that it is 60hz, also German site


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoart*
> 
> Dunno I think the monitor is displayed at ces. But yea, you pretty much have the same thought as me. As in why would they say it's directed towards gamers while it's 60Hz. But then again I don't think this monitor has strobing and they are using ms instead of msr or whatever they call it on the cfg70.
> 
> So duno, though there's a second site somewhere that also says that it is 60hz, also German site


60 hz makes 0 sense at all, not when they just did 2x 1080p 144hz and a 34" 100 hz. I hope they are gonna be 144hz, the panels are on tftcentrals site, 1440p VA 144hz.


----------



## Zoart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> 60 hz makes 0 sense at all, not when they just did 2x 1080p 144hz and a 34" 100 hz. They are gonna be 144hz, the panels are on tftcentrals site, 1440p VA 144hz.


I hope so, though to me I just kind of think it's weird that they didn't announce the hz in the feature video. Especially when it is directed towards gamers, trying to attract them.

But hey, I could be wrong and I do hope so. I am eagerly waiting for pictures and news of CES that confirm or deny the claims.


----------



## HalongPort

Computerbase also confirming it's only 60 Hz starting at 529€.

Bummer.


----------



## aliquis

Yes and they have a solid source, in the german official press release from samsung they explicitly state that the CH711 has a refresh rate of 60Hz, so its not just a rumor but most likely true .

https://news.samsung.com/de/ces-2017-samsung-stellt-neuen-quantum-dot-monitor-vor/

I just have to quote this from the german samsung press release, its too funny:
Quote:


> Für Gamer ist der Monitor mit einer Bildwiederholungsrate von 60 Hz ausgestattet, die auch schnellere Bildwechsel hervorragend unterstützt. Zudem verfügt das Modell über eine Reaktionszeit von nur 4 ms (G/G). Damit wirken auch belebtere Spieleszenen klar und dynamisch.


translated from german to english:

For gamers this monitor comes with a refresh rate of 60 hz, to provide a fast image update. Furthermore this model features a response time of 4 ms. Therefore gaming will be clear and dynamic.

/s What a great gaming monitor


----------



## rvectors

That's pathetic, I wonder what the UH750 will be at, probably 60hz as well.

We shouldn't be surprised, knowing how the monitor market is like, I guess that's why Samy didn't mention it... if they had something to crow about, they would.


----------



## Zoart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> Yes and they have a solid source, in the german official press release from samsung they explicitly state that the CH711 has a refresh rate of 60Hz, so its not just a rumor but most likely true .
> 
> https://news.samsung.com/de/ces-2017-samsung-stellt-neuen-quantum-dot-monitor-vor/
> 
> I just have to quote this from the german samsung press release, its too funny:
> translated from german to english:
> 
> For gamers this monitor comes with a refresh rate of 60 hz, to provide a fast image update. Furthermore this model features a response time of 4 ms. Therefore gaming will be clear and dynamic.
> 
> /s What a great gaming monitor


So... They took a step backwards from the cfg70.... weird. Even though they're promoting it for gamers. I don't know what makes it so orientated towards gamers


----------



## Sedolf

60Hz?
That sucks, especially since we know they are also making a high refresh version of the panel. Maybe it was delayed?
But AUO isn't sleeping, their panel already went into production. (Q2 MP is wrong, it is Q4 actually)


----------



## Sinddk

WOW, what a total **** show from samsung, no wonder they didn tell people the full specs before CES, when they knew it was gonna be pathetic.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> Yes and they have a solid source, in the german official press release from samsung they explicitly state that the CH711 has a refresh rate of 60Hz, so its not just a rumor but most likely true .
> 
> https://news.samsung.com/de/ces-2017-samsung-stellt-neuen-quantum-dot-monitor-vor/
> 
> I just have to quote this from the german samsung press release, its too funny:
> translated from german to english:
> 
> For gamers this monitor comes with a refresh rate of 60 hz, to provide a fast image update. Furthermore this model features a response time of 4 ms. Therefore gaming will be clear and dynamic.
> 
> /s What a great gaming monitor


a refresh rate of 60 hz, to provide a fast image update.


----------



## besthijacker

Should I wait couple of months before buying cf971 before all the quirks are worked out with later revisions? Or just buy it now?


----------



## bobrocks95

Made an account to say a friend of mine got a September C24FG70 from Amazon just the other day. One monitor is nowhere near the frustration other people have gone through on here, but it's disappointing that Amazon is still selling old, broken inventory that's probably already been returned.

Seems like he isn't bothered by the purple issue much though- I know it would drive me insane. Don't think he'll return it if I use CRU to change his Freesync range... Does the hack to 48-144Hz offer benefits over the factory updated 70-144Hz, or does LFC make the two pretty much equivalent?

Has anybody in the states tried Best Buy for a C24FG70?


----------



## Nightbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> Should I wait couple of months before buying cf971 before all the quirks are worked out with later revisions? Or just buy it now?


If you plan to use freesync, wait, otherwise it's an incredible screen even now.


----------



## besthijacker

I use nVidia so I don't care about freesync.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *besthijacker*
> 
> I use nVidia so I don't care about freesync.


Fascal doesn't care about your gpu when running blur reduction mode.
I'm totally unbiased at making this assessment. I usually hate on Acer and Asus, however Z35 & the recent HDR10 screen from Asus really instilled them in me. Same is Samsung, these monitors are each without par.
PS: this is expensive? Maybe check back after CF791?


----------



## Sinddk

So whats left? The remaining samsung monitors are claimed to be for gamers and are 1ms - so that auto means they are gonna be TN screens.

TN in 2017, its like a bad joke that keeps on being told.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> So whats left? The remaining samsung monitors are claimed to be for gamers and are 1ms - so that auto means they are gonna be TN screens.
> 
> TN in 2017, its like a bad joke that keeps on being told.


HDMI 2.1 is just up. What do you expect? 8K monitors? There are 1K and 4K as the primary options. That leaves only a small number of potential combinations. I still think these are worth every penny(granted that you like the gloss/matte coating).


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> So whats left? The remaining samsung monitors are claimed to be for gamers and are 1ms - so that auto means they are gonna be TN screens.
> 
> TN in 2017, its like a bad joke that keeps on being told.


TN in 2017? More like all LCDs in 2017.


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> HDMI 2.1 is just up. What do you expect? 8K monitors? There are 1K and 4K as the primary options. That leaves only a small number of potential combinations. I still think these are worth every penny(granted that you like the gloss/matte coating).


I wanted 1440P. like 99,999991% of all people who use their monitors for gaming. We wanted 1440P, VA 144hz. Nothing more. 4K and 8K can go burn in a grease fire for all i care, its still years away for being useful, unless you spend 10k on graphic cards.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> I wanted 1440P. like 99,999991% of all people who use their monitors for gaming. We wanted 1440P, VA 144hz. Nothing more. 4K and 8K can go burn in a grease fire for all i care, its still years away for being useful, unless you spend 10k on graphic cards.


Not so, Nvidia cards have humongous fill rate & AMD cards have truckloads of texture calling rate. If we would mash them up together, the resultant red & green giant has the capacity of unleashing the biggest supernova and following the emergent black hole warp time sinkhole we might be teleported to a whole another 8K galaxy!
Basically all ur _"geometry rate"_ virtual currency has nothing on the pure shining potential of 33 million distant stars all at once.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

I think I am just going to keep my CF791. It has no dead pixels after all. If it starts producing dead pixels a month from now, I'll seap it for a newer panel.


----------



## wougoose

Took a few quick videos of the FreeSync flickering I'm experiencing using the AMD FreeSync demo with an FPS sweep. I apologize for the incredibly poor video quality, but you can still see the flickering with the poor quality. It is worse to my eye.

Tests were done using a high quality Accell DP 1.2 cable using Crimson 16.10.3, but I experience the same backlight flicker in 16.11.5 and the latest ReLive 16.2.2. Standard Engine reports an 80-100hz range as shown in the video, but CRU was used to modify the range to the advertised 48-100hz.

Ultimate Engine: 



Standard Engine w/CRU modification: 




Monitor is being returned today, as I've spent way too much time QA'ing this with no luck getting a flicker free experience.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> a refresh rate of 60 hz, to provide a fast image update.


hah. Samsung. More like Scamsung.

but, a 1440p 27inch VA is a step in right direction, I guess. Since there's currently no such thing...









on the CF791, I have mixed feelings. I'm more inclined to buy a UM88 and OC it to 75hz, matching other displays of that line, for almost 50% less than CF791 costs. Yeah it's no VA but a 400 euro difference is quite big... and I really want an ultrawide.

Damn UW pricetag.







Fortunately, I still have time until Grim Dawn's expansion is released. H&S genre looks and plays amazing on ultrawide, you see so much further...


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> hah. Samsung. More like Scamsung.
> 
> but, a 1440p 27inch VA is a step in right direction, I guess. Since there's currently no such thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the CF791, I have mixed feelings. I'm more inclined to buy a UM88 and OC it to 75hz, matching other displays of that line, for almost 50% less than CF791 costs. Yeah it's no VA but a 400 euro difference is quite big... and I really want an ultrawide.
> 
> Damn UW pricetag.


[Prad]LG makes the best _tv sets...







_


----------



## Astreon

Well, up to 20 ms I find tolerable. Not an extreme FPS player. Above 20ms starts to piss me off, and 30ms is no longer tolerable.

So it's at the edge, i guess.


----------



## mtcn77

I totally don't care. IPS is the slowest kind of monitor, yet no one cares. If my monitor was capable of 40Hz, I would have tried it. The slower you run the monitor, the less reverse ghosting(RTC) you have. Pretty closely represents an IPS type palette switch, basically faster refresh rates kill the smooth crossfading of one frame into another when the one strength LCD has is that its refresh in motion without sample and hold. If the monitor suffers from RTC, you have just turned over your greatest visual asset. My eyes can accomodate to a blurry image since it is in motion, however increased emphasis of every frame through luminance fluctuation disturbs the video. I hate RTC.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> PS is the slowest kind of monitor, but *no one notices*.


Probably because that's not exactly true. The X34, for instance, is IPS and is miles faster and more consistent than a Z35.


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wougoose*
> 
> Took a few quick videos of the FreeSync flickering I'm experiencing using the AMD FreeSync demo with an FPS sweep. I apologize for the incredibly poor video quality, but you can still see the flickering with the poor quality. It is worse to my eye.
> 
> Tests were done using a high quality Accell DP 1.2 cable using Crimson 16.10.3, but I experience the same backlight flicker in 16.11.5 and the latest ReLive 16.2.2. Standard Engine reports an 80-100hz range as shown in the video, but CRU was used to modify the range to the advertised 48-100hz.
> 
> Ultimate Engine:
> 
> 
> 
> Standard Engine w/CRU modification:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monitor is being returned today, as I've spent way too much time QA'ing this with no luck getting a flicker free experience.


Seems to be the problem I'm having, though I also get the flickering while just sitting on desktop. And I also have an rx480. Guess I got a faulty monitor. I don't blame you for returning it, as its really annoying to see on screen and the for the price of that monitor no one should deal with that.

If you buy another one, let us know.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Probably because that's not exactly true. The X34, for instance, is IPS and is miles faster and more consistent than a Z35.


Yes, compared to TN it has _even less RTC._ Good investment indeed. Z35 is a totally different _'stroboscope'_ animal. Does X34 have that? Nope.


----------



## Astreon

I watched the flickering videos... wow, that's balls. It would be totally unbearable to me.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> I watched the flickering videos... wow, that's balls. It would be totally unbearable to me.


The polarities can be set in reverse. Don't preconceive, imo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wougoose*
> 
> Took a few quick videos of the FreeSync flickering I'm experiencing using the AMD FreeSync demo with an FPS sweep. I apologize for the incredibly poor video quality, but you can still see the flickering with the poor quality. It is worse to my eye.
> 
> Tests were done using a high quality Accell DP 1.2 cable using Crimson 16.10.3, but I experience the same backlight flicker in 16.11.5 and the latest ReLive 16.2.2. Standard Engine reports an 80-100hz range as shown in the video, but CRU was used to modify the range to the advertised 48-100hz.
> 
> Ultimate Engine:
> 
> 
> 
> Standard Engine w/CRU modification:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monitor is being returned today, as I've spent way too much time QA'ing this with no luck getting a flicker free experience.


May I require you to test the test ufo inversion test? It is a tricky pony. You need to set the browser to 100% scale and overdrive and h/v polarity sync option determines whether you are clearly transitioning between on/off phases of each refresh cycle. If it is flickery, the setting is off not the monitor.
[testufo:inversion]


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0451*
> 
> I think I am just going to keep my CF791. It has no dead pixels after all. If it starts producing dead pixels a month from now, I'll seap it for a newer panel.


Yea I love my CF791.....I wish Nvidia supported Freesync cause I am not stepping my TitanXP down for the paltry AMD gpus. Keeping 80+fps with the TitanXP is pretty easy on most games...I wish we could storm Nvidia with Pitchforks and torches to get them to support Freesync lol.

This CF791 will carry me until we get proper OLED or 144hz 4k gaming displays


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Probably because that's not exactly true. The X34, for instance, is IPS and is miles faster and more consistent than a Z35.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, compared to TN it has _even less RTC._ Good investment indeed. Z35 is a totally different _'stroboscope'_ animal. Does X34 have that? Nope.
Click to expand...

That doesn't say anything of the panel type as much as it does the backlight and its implementation.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> That doesn't say anything of the panel type as much as it does the backlight and its implementation.


_-"Perhaps, you are not as stimulated as the Emperor thought..."_
I mean it is literally in the same thred... Post #124. Malignant IPS*itis, too bad. VA won't be able to cure the symptoms this late in progression. We may have to remove the display panel, I'm afraid.


----------



## aliquis

Sorry if i don't get your point, but i think the reason why most modern high refresh TN displays have a lot of overshoot on the highest overdrive setting is, because they want to market them as 1ms pixel response time monitors for gamers.
As far as i know, if you don't use the highest overdrive settings on modern TN displays, most of them will still be fast enough for 144hz but without overshoot.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> Sorry if i don't get your point, but i think the reason why most modern high refresh TN displays have a lot of overshoot on the highest overdrive setting is, because they want they want to market them as 1ms pixel response time monitors for gamers. As far as i know, if you turn down the overdrive settings a bit on modern TN displays, they will still be fast enough for 144hz but without overshoot.


The slower the monitor is the better it is as an LCD. OLEDs are snappy fast and are still very stuttery because the motion blur doesn't mask the crossfade like a good blurry LCD does. Now, the art comes when you try to avoid RTC altogether while not leaving transitions too loose because if you do, you cannot market it to the same market tier. _However if it is too quick;_ ironically, it no longer is the progressively stable LCD image quality you want. It is now a second grade sample & hold panel which CRTs were back in the day and in fact, they had an even superior image next to OLED even. Yet, it failed... People want uninterruptible video more than anything else. You just cannot have frame stutter in LCD, that is only feature it is selling for all these years eventhough we want to hate on them. Nope, you just can use them for more extended periods due to its stable illumination.


----------



## aliquis

Now i am really no expert on OLED, i have never used one i freely admit it. But as far as i am aware most OLED's still function in sample and hold, just like LCD's, because thats the way most TV manufacturer set them up. I think only some have special motion improvement modes you can turn on (much like strobing on pc monitors) that decreases the persistance and therefore the sample and hold blur.

Now from what i read, even with the sample and hold blur on OLED, the motion experience should still be different because of the near instantaneous pixel response (rise) time, which you can't really get on current LCD panels.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> Now i am really no expert on OLED, i have never used one i freely admit it. But as far as i am aware most OLED's still function in sample and hold, just like LCD's, because thats the way most TV manufacturer set them up. I think only some have some special modes you can turn on (much like strobing on our pc monitors) that decreases the persistance.
> 
> Now from what i heard, even with the sample and hold blur on OLED, the motion experience should still be different because of the near instantaneous pixel response (rise) time.


The correlation is very simple: look at the chart I cited. Thanks to Mr. Simon Baker of TFT Central's collective effort, everybody can easily see that "green" coloured RTC marked monitors are IPS and orange ones are TN. VA is a very hard to categorise bunch; good ones like Eizo and worse off ones are present. At any rate, if RTC occurs _as you drive the compensation mechanism harder_, that would mean less RTC incurring ones are indeed driven less aggressively and are a safer bet because the panels with their current performance are "inherently faster" and not just being advertised harder than their true potential.
If you want to do the same with an OLED, since there is no blur, you would be burning bandwidth just to interpolate the image at the "gpu". LCDs do it freely. They run analog which is the natural form it should be for vision. I somehow recall at the back of my mind that optic compression latency was _0.5 seconds_ or something... Pretty high latency _- just like the Starcraft engine -_ but you never see the iteration rate it is based on, either.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Yea I love my CF791.....I wish Nvidia supported Freesync cause I am not stepping my TitanXP down for the paltry AMD gpus. Keeping 80+fps with the TitanXP is pretty easy on most games...I wish we could storm Nvidia with Pitchforks and torches to get them to support Freesync lol.
> 
> This CF791 will carry me until we get proper OLED or 144hz 4k gaming displays


I'm in love with the 21:9 aspect ratio. I won't upgrade for at least another 4 years and it would be for a higher res 21:9.

Is it choppy without free sync? I may pick up a GTX 1080 to hold me over until AMD releases a competetive card.

However, OEM Radeon Pro Duos are going for $800 on Ebay.


----------



## GForce

What's wrong with the engineers at Samsung? It seems like they are unable to implement Freesync properly without issues. My previous iyama 144Hz monitor never had any issues with Freesync...


----------



## Pedros

Btw guys, no news about CH711 on CES ( pricing and availability ) ?

I was considering this monitor but its seems CES this year was a event full of nothing :x


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros*
> 
> Btw guys, no news about CH711 on CES ( pricing and availability ) ?
> 
> I was considering this monitor but its seems CES this year was a event full of nothing :x


Don't bother multiple sites says it's 60hz crap


----------



## Zoart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Don't bother multiple sites says it's 60hz crap


2 german sites, and the samsung site. But then again, samsung make mistakes, I remember them making a mistake on the CFG70 introduction video where they said that the 27 inch was a gsync monitor.

The english version of the CH711 on the newsletter site doesn't say the hz, so I'm not sure what I am supposed to believe. To me, it sounds weird if they created the monitors with gamers in mind but only made it 60hz.

I'm kind of waiting for other sources to confirm or deny the hz, besides the german one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros*
> 
> Btw guys, no news about CH711 on CES ( pricing and availability ) ?
> 
> I was considering this monitor but its seems CES this year was a event full of nothing :x


It is said that the price was 525 for 27 inch? I think. I could be wrong on this. I saw it some where a few days ago.


----------



## Astreon

for 60hz, the monitor is stupidly overpriced.


----------



## knypo

Hey,
Can any1 tell me which version of firmware is this?

IMG_20170107_115943.jpg 496k .jpg file


----------



## Zoart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> for 60hz, the monitor is stupidly overpriced.


Yes, but like I said. Wait for more sites as I have seen another german site where they didn't know a lot of specs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knypo*
> 
> Hey,
> Can any1 tell me which version of firmware is this?
> 
> IMG_20170107_115943.jpg 496k .jpg file


You can only see the version info in the service menu


----------



## knypo

In earlier posts ppl were connecting S/N with firmware versions... Another question: is there any C24FG70 completely free from any issues? Any confirmed case proving that this monitor might be ok?


----------



## DaWaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knypo*
> 
> Hey,
> Can any1 tell me which version of firmware is this?
> 
> IMG_20170107_115943.jpg 496k .jpg file


That is an October built, so probably you have the latest firmware.
Small FreeSync flickering at the bottom of the screen and mild overshoot at ~100Hz are the issues with that FW, decide for yourself if you find it bothersome. I do not mind the issues and still really enjoy my LC24FG70.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaWaN*
> 
> That is an October built, so probably you have the latest firmware.
> Small FreeSync flickering at the bottom of the screen and mild overshoot at ~100Hz are the issues with that FW, decide for yourself if you find it bothersome. I do not mind the issues and still really enjoy my LC24FG70.


Continual video stream might evoke the "flickering" negative afterimage sensation(the rhodopsin flash photolysis) whereas strobed illumination can evoke the other 'change in the general trend' type of sensation everytime the screen goes blank(positive afterimage). Why not use it with strobe? I find positive afterimages more agreeable.


----------



## knypo

I wont use freesync (nvidia onboard). The biggest issue for me would be that purple trails - is it still the case of october builds?


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knypo*
> 
> I wont use freesync (nvidia onboard). The biggest issue for me would be that purple trails - is it still the case of october builds?


^use the all-original 'fastest' strobe mode.


----------



## knypo

what do u mean by original strobe?. If I use fastest preset (which enable strobing) i will see purple trails? And strobing is the only reason for me to try this monitor.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knypo*
> 
> what do u mean by original strobe?. If I use fastest preset (which enable strobing) i will see purple trails? And strobing is the only reason for me to try this monitor.


I bet there is a way to use it at 100Hz 144Hz _'with strobe'_.
PS: I made a typo by using the indefinite article twice over.
PS 2: I'm wasn't thinking clearly, I mean when using it at 144Hz at the lowest overdrive setting which its distinction was ironically later cancelled out from the menu. There were that option in the pre-release, so it should be possible since we can see it to be so on the online reviews.


----------



## VIR7US

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> Seems to be the problem I'm having, though I also get the flickering while just sitting on desktop. And I also have an rx480. Guess I got a faulty monitor. I don't blame you for returning it, as its really annoying to see on screen and the for the price of that monitor no one should deal with that.
> 
> If you buy another one, let us know.


Hello fellow OCers,

I went almost through all 240+ pages here and will jump right in. I got myself a C24FG70 for 400€ from amazon a couple of days ago. October build 1002.2, connected with supplied DP cable and fired up with EVGA GTX1070 FTW. No dead pixels, no BLB worth mentioning, really brilliant and AMAZING colors and contrast. There is just a tiny bit of purple on the CoD picture, but greenish trails right of the text in the pipe area. Maybe I am not sensitive to it, but it does not bother me enough. I also did not notice color distortions in games (RS Siege, TW3...). Another thing bothers me a lot though. I have the exact same problem Kurupt1 is talking about. Flickering/jittering/pulsing of a lot of things everywhere @144Hz ONLY. Doesn't matter what settings else are set. After I set the monitor on 144Hz it may take a while, but rather sooner than later it always occurs. Sometimes it lasts till I switch to 120Hz or below, sometimes it goes away for a while and comes again. The intensity is also not always the same, but it sure is annoying as f**k. It occurs on perfectly still images, in games, on desktop, webpages, paused videos. Images with fine structures and lines are more prone to it though, like the ASUS ROG site, or qouted text here in forum for example. I am kind of surprised no one except Kurupt1 mentioned it before and I just can't get to the bottom of it. On 120Hz it is the perfect monitor I've been searching for, but this 144Hz issue... Any ideas?


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VIR7US*
> 
> Hello fellow OCers,
> 
> I went almost through all 240+ pages here and will jump right in. I got myself a C24FG70 for 400€ from amazon a couple of days ago. October build 1002.2, connected with supplied DP cable and fired up with EVGA GTX1070 FTW. No dead pixels, no BLB worth mentioning, really brilliant and AMAZING colors and contrast. There is just a tiny bit of purple on the CoD picture, but greenish trails right of the text in the pipe area. Maybe I am not sensitive to it, but it does not bother me enough. I also did not notice color distortions in games (RS Siege, TW3...). Another thing bothers me a lot though. I have the exact same problem Kurupt1 is talking about. Flickering/jittering/pulsing of a lot of things everywhere @144Hz ONLY. Doesn't matter what settings else are set. After I set the monitor on 144Hz it may take a while, but rather sooner than later it always occurs. Sometimes it lasts till I switch to 120Hz or below, sometimes it goes away for a while and comes again. The intensity is also not always the same, but it sure is annoying as f**k. It occurs on perfectly still images, in games, on desktop, webpages, paused videos. Images with fine structures and lines are more prone to it though, like the ASUS ROG site, or qouted text here in forum for example. I am kind of surprised no one except Kurupt1 mentioned it before and I just can't get to the bottom of it. On 120Hz it is the perfect monitor I've been searching for, but this 144Hz issue... Any ideas?


Only strobe can fix temporal flicker. By taking still instances of a flickery stream of data, the strobe of the backlight overrides the flicker of the pixel RTC. You should contact Samsung and ask them to re-release their launch version of the osd. RTC is bad for each and every LCD.


----------



## Axaion

huh so it messes up even on 144hz with no strobing

and strobing has insanly high brightness..

and if you want to "turn down" that brightness you lose a 3rd of your contrast..

Okay then, guess its time to wait another 6 years for a new monitor


----------



## bobrocks95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaWaN*
> 
> That is an October built, so probably you have the latest firmware.
> Small FreeSync flickering at the bottom of the screen and mild overshoot at ~100Hz are the issues with that FW, decide for yourself if you find it bothersome. I do not mind the issues and still really enjoy my LC24FG70.


Is the FreeSync flickering the same as the flicker on the start bar, or something else? I didn't see any talk of flickering on reviews that got a November/December unit, was it fixed later?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Only strobe can fix temporal flicker. By taking still instances of a flickery stream of data, the strobe of the backlight overrides the flicker of the pixel RTC. You should contact Samsung and ask them to re-release their launch version of the osd. RTC is bad for each and every LCD.


How could it be related to overdrive/RTC when it happens on a still image where no pixel is changing???


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobrocks95*
> 
> Is the FreeSync flickering the same as the flicker on the start bar, or something else? I didn't see any talk of flickering on reviews that got a November/December unit, was it fixed later?
> How could it be related to overdrive/RTC when it happens on a still image where no pixel is changing???


The image is 'virtual' but the pixels cannot keep the constant image <40Hz. It discharges... Did you know liquid crystal comes from a specific 'cholesterolic' gelly like state of cholesterol?


----------



## Dragonsyph

So which monitor is better? The new Samsung Quantum dot 1440x3440 100hz with freesync, or the x34 predator with gsync. Mind you i have a Gsync card, so is the 125% rgb VA panel better enough picture to for go WITH OUT g sync from the x34?

Or would i just be better off going with a 1500-2000 dollar OLED TV?


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> So which monitor is better? The new Samsung Quantum dot 1440x3440 100hz with freesync, or the x34 predator with gsync. Mind you i have a Gsync card, so is the 125% rgb VA panel better enough picture to for go WITH OUT g sync from the x34?
> 
> Or would i just be better off going with a 1500-2000 dollar OLED TV?


Again, IPS has lower RTC. The only way to use the VA is through RTC killing strobe. Both good, but different... but still good.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> So which monitor is better? The new Samsung Quantum dot 1440x3440 100hz with freesync, or the x34 predator with gsync. Mind you i have a Gsync card, so is the 125% rgb VA panel better enough picture to for go WITH OUT g sync from the x34?
> 
> Or would i just be better off going with a 1500-2000 dollar OLED TV?


If you can handle the 34ms input lag, I would suggest getting an LG C6 all the way. Image quality too supreme.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> If you can handle the 34ms input lag, I would suggest getting an LG C6 all the way. Image quality too supreme.


Depends, let us not skirmish over contrast & gamut over RTC advantage because you would impute me with preferential treatment.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Depends, let us not skirmish over contrast & gamut over RTC advantage because you would impute me with preferential treatment.


At the end of the day it is largely preference either way. But as far as overshoot goes, you would be hard pressed to see it on the C6 since the values on the few transitions where it is present are so little.

http://i.rtings.com/images/reviews/c6/c6-response-time-large.jpg

Three transitions, 8.7ms at the worst.


----------



## RSC08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> So which monitor is better? The new Samsung Quantum dot 1440x3440 100hz with freesync, or the x34 predator with gsync. Mind you i have a Gsync card, so is the 125% rgb VA panel better enough picture to for go WITH OUT g sync from the x34?
> 
> Or would i just be better off going with a 1500-2000 dollar OLED TV?


Take a look at the new HP Omen X, it's 3440x1440, VA panel, 100Hz and Gsync. It's also apparently coming out in the US in early February.


----------



## Astreon

Expect a 1300$ price, tho.


----------



## VIR7US

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> The image is 'virtual' but the pixels cannot keep the constant image <40Hz. It discharges... Did you know liquid crystal comes from a specific 'cholesterolic' gelly like state of cholesterol?


I dont understand anything. Will you explain please what RTC is and in what way it affects the monitor only on 144Hz and what does the launch OSD have to do with it. I just cant really follow right now. Besides, how comes Kurupt1 and me are the only ones to report this issue? Does no one else notice or do we both in fact have faulty monitors? Thank you in advance


----------



## DaWaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobrocks95*
> 
> Is the FreeSync flickering the same as the flicker on the start bar, or something else? I didn't see any talk of flickering on reviews that got a November/December unit, was it fixed later?
> How could it be related to overdrive/RTC when it happens on a still image where no pixel is changing???


It is indeed the Windows Start menu line I am mentioning. It is not isolated to the desktop though: I can see the bottom line of the screen flashing on loading screens to.
However, once into a game I do not focus on it and do not see it.
For the desktop I can just go to fixed refreshrate and not have the problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> The image is 'virtual' but the pixels cannot keep the constant image <40Hz. It discharges... Did you know liquid crystal comes from a specific 'cholesterolic' gelly like state of cholesterol?


If you monitor is set at 144Hz it refreshes at 144Hz. The graphics card simply sends out the content of its framebuffer and this stays the same.
It is the very same reason FreeSync/Gsync can only work down to a certain refreshrate.
Static images do not mean the LCD does not get refreshed..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VIR7US*
> 
> I dont understand anything. Will you explain please what RTC is and in what way it affects the monitor only on 144Hz and what does the launch OSD have to do with it. I just cant really follow right now. Besides, how comes Kurupt1 and me are the only ones to report this issue? Does no one else notice or do we both in fact have faulty monitors? Thank you in advance


What graphics card are you using? nVidia?

I mostly use my monitor at 144Hz FreeSync and I have used it extensively over the last 2,5 weeks. I have not seen a similar issue.
However, your problem sounds like a problem with the DisplayPort link to be honest. Pushing 144 frames a second through a cable needs a decent quality cable. In the past I have seen similar issues with low quality HDMI connectors on motherboards.
Can you try if the problem occurs when using HDMI at 120Hz?
Maybe try another DisplayPort cable? Try reseating the DisplayPort cable?


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VIR7US*
> 
> I dont understand anything. Will you explain please what RTC is and in what way it affects the monitor only on 144Hz and what does the launch OSD have to do with it. I just cant really follow right now. Besides, how comes Kurupt1 and me are the only ones to report this issue? Does no one else notice or do we both in fact have faulty monitors? Thank you in advance


I can only explain RTC as a subsidiary of the GtG response time measurement. If a screen is 4ms, but RTC free(green coded in the chart) it is subjectively superior to a '1ms' very flashy display with orange tier RTC rating that can never consistently set the luminous colour tone right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaWaN*
> 
> If you monitor is set at 144Hz it refreshes at 144Hz. The graphics card simply sends out the content of its framebuffer and this stays the same.
> It is the very same reason FreeSync/Gsync can only work down to a certain refreshrate.
> Static images do not mean the LCD does not get refreshed..


Correction, FreeSync and Gsync replicate the previous frame if signal is too slow, consequently 30Hz lower limit becomes 19Hz in the case of Freesync. Nvidia lowers it further down by successively inserting further replicas; however I still hope either brand will come up with 'frame interpolation' at the driver. That alone can compensate for motion blur a great deal if it can be calculated ahead of actual display rendering. Since the scaler takes its time, the gpu could compensate for the frame by comparing it with the past one, imo.
The display can keep up without spoiling the image. You don't see it decay into its nematic phase, therefore.


----------



## bobrocks95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaWaN*
> 
> It is indeed the Windows Start menu line I am mentioning. It is not isolated to the desktop though: I can see the bottom line of the screen flashing on loading screens to.
> However, once into a game I do not focus on it and do not see it.


Thanks for the response, I went back and re-read the pcmonitors.info review and it was there on his November model as well, I was just remembering incorrectly. I would think that could be fixed, but too bad users can't update the firmware on their screens, so even if it is nobody will have the fix.... Oh well, at least it's just the very bottom line.

Have any DIY hardware people looked into that service port so we don't have to play the lottery?








If you sent a screen to Samsung would they update the firmware on it? I'm sure it would be on the customer's dime...


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobrocks95*
> 
> Thanks for the response, I went back and re-read the pcmonitors.info review and it was there on his November model as well, I was just remembering incorrectly. I would think that could be fixed, but too bad users can't update the firmware on their screens, so even if it is nobody will have the fix.... Oh well, at least it's just the very bottom line.
> 
> Have any DIY hardware people looked into that service port so we don't have to play the lottery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you sent a screen to Samsung would they update the firmware on it? I'm sure it would be on the customer's dime...


You would need a cable sort of like this

And you would need Samsung to provide you the firmware (which is probably impossible)
@mafiosii is the only person here who has sent their C24 into Samsung, Samsung damaged the screen and sent it back without updating the firmware.

You're better off exchanging for eternity.


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VIR7US*
> 
> Hello fellow OCers,
> 
> I went almost through all 240+ pages here and will jump right in. I got myself a C24FG70 for 400€ from amazon a couple of days ago. October build 1002.2, connected with supplied DP cable and fired up with EVGA GTX1070 FTW. No dead pixels, no BLB worth mentioning, really brilliant and AMAZING colors and contrast. There is just a tiny bit of purple on the CoD picture, but greenish trails right of the text in the pipe area. Maybe I am not sensitive to it, but it does not bother me enough. I also did not notice color distortions in games (RS Siege, TW3...). Another thing bothers me a lot though. I have the exact same problem Kurupt1 is talking about. Flickering/jittering/pulsing of a lot of things everywhere @144Hz ONLY. Doesn't matter what settings else are set. After I set the monitor on 144Hz it may take a while, but rather sooner than later it always occurs. Sometimes it lasts till I switch to 120Hz or below, sometimes it goes away for a while and comes again. The intensity is also not always the same, but it sure is annoying as f**k. It occurs on perfectly still images, in games, on desktop, webpages, paused videos. Images with fine structures and lines are more prone to it though, like the ASUS ROG site, or qouted text here in forum for example. I am kind of surprised no one except Kurupt1 mentioned it before and I just can't get to the bottom of it. On 120Hz it is the perfect monitor I've been searching for, but this 144Hz issue... Any ideas?


Finally I'm not the only one, I thought only because I was having this issue, it must be a problem with my graphics card rx480. What you describe seems to be what I am experiencing on my monitor c27fg70. We must have received bad monitors. At 144hz, don't matter if I use strobing feature or freesync feature, I get bad pulsing of images. I also see slight purple or green trailing but this flickering problem is 100x worse imo. Literally everything flickers, it's just unusable and I just switch back to 120hz. Really is amazing no one else experiences this problem.

If I can't troubleshoot this or find a fix, I'll just return it and buy another one. At this point I think I got a defective mondo.


----------



## bobrocks95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> You would need a cable sort of like this
> 
> And you would need Samsung to provide you the firmware (which is probably impossible)
> @mafiosii is the only person here who has sent their C24 into Samsung, Samsung damaged the screen and sent it back without updating the firmware.
> 
> You're better off exchanging for eternity.


_Wonderful_ to hear. I'll play the lottery until I'm burnt out on it... Thanks for your posts on the issues btw, I found them while googling and they were very helpful. Sorry you're apparently the only person in Canada buying these...


----------



## DrGroove

Has anyone who bought a CF791 directly from samsung had any problems returning it without being charged for shipping or restock?


----------



## stevenqball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> Has anyone who bought a CF791 directly from samsung had any problems returning it without being charged for shipping or restock?


Same boat here. I'm waiting on their returns department to contact me. The phone reps could only convey my request and can't give a straight answer. Terrible purchase experience.


----------



## CallsignVega

Got the CF791 in, not too impressed. Massive glow for a VA panel.



Going back tomorrow.


----------



## Sinddk

For a new one or just returned?

So last day on ces, and still No concrete about Samsung monitors.

sigh


----------



## rvectors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Got the CF791 in, not too impressed. Massive glow for a VA panel.
> 
> 
> 
> Going back tomorrow.


That's not a VA panel, they've sent you a giant etch-a-sketch, twiddle the knobs to get pretty pictures, just remember to shake it up and down to refresh the screen.

For those that don't mind, and those not fussed about the freesync issue, it's probably a great buy but the cards aren't stacking up as I'd hoped, can't believe I might have to consider an ACER, or heaven forbid, an ASUS!


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Got the CF791 in, not too impressed. Massive glow for a VA panel.
> 
> Going back tomorrow.


Could try to take a picture that looks more like you see in real?


----------



## VIR7US

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaWaN*
> 
> It is indeed the Windows Start menu line I am mentioning. It is not isolated to the desktop though: I can see the bottom line of the screen flashing on loading screens to.
> However, once into a game I do not focus on it and do not see it.
> For the desktop I can just go to fixed refreshrate and not have the problem.
> If you monitor is set at 144Hz it refreshes at 144Hz. The graphics card simply sends out the content of its framebuffer and this stays the same.
> It is the very same reason FreeSync/Gsync can only work down to a certain refreshrate.
> Static images do not mean the LCD does not get refreshed..
> What graphics card are you using? nVidia?
> 
> I mostly use my monitor at 144Hz FreeSync and I have used it extensively over the last 2,5 weeks. I have not seen a similar issue.
> However, your problem sounds like a problem with the DisplayPort link to be honest. Pushing 144 frames a second through a cable needs a decent quality cable. In the past I have seen similar issues with low quality HDMI connectors on motherboards.
> Can you try if the problem occurs when using HDMI at 120Hz?
> Maybe try another DisplayPort cable? Try reseating the DisplayPort cable?


Yes, I am using a EVGA GTX1070. I tried another DP output on my 1070 with the same results. I won't bother trying HDMI because the monitor supports only up to 120Hz with it and I have already a perfect (almost) picture with 120Hz with DP so there is no point really. Right now I don't have another DP cable at hand unfortunately. My plan is to order another C24FG70, lets say in a week or two, to increase the chance of getting a November or newer build. I will compare them side by side and decide then, whether or not the monitor is worth 400€ despite possible drawbacks like the flickering and color shifts. Sadly I am noticing the latter much more now, with the greenish/purpleish transitions. Even if there are much more expensive monitors out there, I think 400€ is a lot of money and certainly enough to deliver one close to perfection, especially without overpriced G-Sync.

Edit: Colors, contrast and blacks are still stunning though


----------



## HalongPort

Just a quick info for you guys, Amazon.de has currently a sale: C24FG70 for 340€.
This will be my last attempt getting a new verison of this monitor (Nov./Dez.).


----------



## 1nterceptor

That's a good price, considering the cheapest C24FG70 is around 390€ in my country...


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1nterceptor*
> 
> That's a good price, considering the cheapest C24FG70 is around 390€ in my country...


We have the $200 Samsung 24" F390 which is basically the same panel without the extended colour profile.


----------



## VIR7US

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalongPort*
> 
> Just a quick info for you guys, Amazon.de has currently a sale: C24FG70 for 340€.
> This will be my last attempt getting a new verison of this monitor (Nov./Dez.).


Excellent intel m8, I got mine delivered on the 5. and paid the full 400,- Please report absolutely what version you will receive, since I am trying to accomplish the same and there is no point in ordering another October.


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> Has anyone who bought a CF791 directly from samsung had any problems returning it without being charged for shipping or restock?


I hope not.... Last time I called support, they told me if the monitor is defective I won't b charged any fees. Now if the monitor is fine, I am guessing u will have to pay shipping, maybe restock fee. Now it's possible, that once I send it back Samsung will say my monitor looks fine and they will charge me. Which would be the last time I order from Samsung directly.


----------



## rvectors

Haven't seen this posted but pretty good.





Although the colour shift issue isn't a reason why I'd rule out this monitor, when he gets to the part about a cluster of dead pixels, that does it for me.

It's only very early days for reviews, posted videos, user experiences etc, and already there are significant number mentioning dead pixels. Totally unacceptable, this would've definitely been known prior to launch.


----------



## Astreon

Well, I know it's too much of an insignificant number to make anything out of it, but out of 3 Samsung products (with an LCD) I owned, 2 had dead pixels...









So that really doesn't surprise me. And he doesn't have dead pixels, those are some big dust specks (looks like hair or something) behind the screen. Dead pixels look completely different.

Did anyone see a side-by-side CF791/ X34 comparison, btw?


----------



## RSC08

I saw a video comparison of the PG348Q vs the CF791 on youtube and there was at least one user that had a PG348Q and the Microboard at the same time, also did a video review.


----------



## Quindor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Well, I know it's too much of an insignificant number to make anything out of it, but out of 3 Samsung products (with an LCD) I owned, 2 had dead pixels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that really doesn't surprise me. And he doesn't have dead pixels, those are some big dust specks (looks like hair or something) behind the screen. Dead pixels look completely different.
> 
> Did anyone see a side-by-side CF791/ X34 comparison, btw?


I'm the guy who made the video.









The one's on the right sure look(ed) like dead pixels. I've included the best closeup I've been able to make from them and there, depending on the angle you can see that certain pixels are really completely off. It looks like some are half off but if you change the angle of the camera you can see that's not the case, it's just the angle. Now I'm not 100% sure, it could be that there is a hair in there or whatever else, still I not acceptable for a 1000+ euro monitor (in my opinion).

On the left it's different. It seems like a smudge or dust, the pixels aren't off like on the right side, but there is still something very wrong in that area.

Sadly, I've boxed it up and it's waiting for it's return shipment. Because the color and contrast shift I could have gotten used to but these two spots, no thank you.


----------



## mtcn77

VA is susceptible to pressure, you know that right? Any dust stuck between the pixels can freeze their action incurring only temporary consequences, though personally unservicable.


----------



## Astreon

Hey Quindor.

There MAY be 1-2 dead pixels in that clutter, but anything that isn't 100% black isn't a dead pixel. (I mean full pixel here - dead subpixels obviously give different effects).
Those pixels on your image are, like, partially black, so it's either some weird screen damage after something hit the screen where the "line" is, or something big stuck behind.


----------



## rvectors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Hey Quindor.
> 
> There MAY be 1-2 dead pixels in that clutter, but anything that isn't 100% black isn't a dead pixel. (I mean full pixel here - dead subpixels obviously give different effects).
> Those pixels on your image are, like, partially black, so it's either some weird screen damage after something hit the screen where the "line" is, or something big stuck behind.


Which has me lean more towards thinking that those reviews now coming out of US/Europe, are worse because of shipment knocks. In the end it doesn't make a difference whether a pixel is dead, or looks dead because of pressure/dirt etc.


----------



## Sinddk

So CES is over now and still no info on the CH711, UH750 or SH850.

Sigh, samsung.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VIR7US*
> 
> Excellent intel m8, I got mine delivered on the 5. and paid the full 400,- Please report absolutely what version you will receive, since I am trying to accomplish the same and there is no point in ordering another October.


Hi mate, im also interested in getting the Samsung CFG70 24'' did you get it?. Im aware of the problems of this Monitor but it seems the releases after mid October fixed the puple trail artifacts?

One guy did this review, im gonna paste his quote. Can you confirm me please if this is true? What letter do you have, a B or C?

"The presence of green or purple trailing has been reported on older revisions of this monitor. Supposedly Samsung updated the firmware on their monitors mid-October to reduce this. I returned the monitor I recieved from Amazon as it was September model (without testing it) and purchased a November from a different retailer. I have yet to notice any trailing on my November monitor (though there are many who never noticed or weren't bothered by trailing in older pre-October models.) Manufacture month can be determined by serial number. Around 5 or so digits from the right there will be a letter or number indicating the month: 8 Aug, 9 Sep, A Oct, B November. Presumably, C would be December though I have yet to see reports of monitors with a C"

Thanks a lot


----------



## VIR7US

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> Hi mate, im also interested in getting the Samsung CFG70 24'' did you get it?. Im aware of the problems of this Monitor but it seems the releases after mid October fixed the puple trail artifacts?
> 
> One guy did this review, im gonna paste his quote. Can you confirm me please if this is true? What letter do you have, a B or C?
> 
> "The presence of green or purple trailing has been reported on older revisions of this monitor. Supposedly Samsung updated the firmware on their monitors mid-October to reduce this. I returned the monitor I recieved from Amazon as it was September model (without testing it) and purchased a November from a different retailer. I have yet to notice any trailing on my November monitor (though there are many who never noticed or weren't bothered by trailing in older pre-October models.) Manufacture month can be determined by serial number. Around 5 or so digits from the right there will be a letter or number indicating the month: 8 Aug, 9 Sep, A Oct, B November. Presumably, C would be December though I have yet to see reports of monitors with a C"
> 
> Thanks a lot


I have an "A" while on the monitor itself it says (written) "October", so I suppose its an early October version. In the Service Menu it says 1002.2.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VIR7US*
> 
> I have an "A" while on the monitor itself it says (written) "October", so I suppose its an early October version. In the Service Menu it says 1002.2.


Thanks for the answer, so he was right i guess, the A corresponds to October...

If you ordered the monitor in January and they sent you an October model you think we have to wait another month to get "B" November monitors?
(sorry for the english, not my main language).


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvectors*
> 
> Which has me lean more towards thinking that those reviews now coming out of US/Europe, are worse because of shipment knocks. In the end it doesn't make a difference whether a pixel is dead, or looks dead because of pressure/dirt etc.


I really hope thats just very bad luck.


----------



## Sinddk

https://news.samsung.com/global/samsung-to-introduce-new-quantum-dot-curved-monitor-at-ces-2017

Aaaand it's 60hz. It's ******* pathetic this monitor is 60hz. With gamers in mind my ass.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Got the CF791 in, not too impressed. Massive glow for a VA panel.
> 
> 
> 
> Going back tomorrow.


that glow is so bad it looks like its using the wrong color range


----------



## VIR7US

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalongPort*
> 
> Just a quick info for you guys, Amazon.de has currently a sale: C24FG70 for 340€.
> This will be my last attempt getting a new verison of this monitor (Nov./Dez.).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> Thanks for the answer, so he was right i guess, the A corresponds to October...
> 
> If you ordered the monitor in January and they sent you an October model you think we have to wait another month to get "B" November monitors?
> (sorry for the english, not my main language).


I am waiting for HalongPort's report on his order, since I am also ordering from amazon.de. They had 20 in stock yesterday, then 19 for a short period of time and now again 20, which makes me wonder on how they are proccessing the returned ones...

Anyway, my read is they received a bigger shipment of early October ones in early/mid December and that is what they are sitting on now. I hope to learn more from HalongPort.


----------



## VIR7US

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> that glow is so bad it looks like its using the wrong color range


That is what I thought. Is the display connected through HDMI by any chance?


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VIR7US*
> 
> That is what I thought. Is the display connected through HDMI by any chance?


Does that matter?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0451*
> 
> Does that matter?


It does if his graphics card thinks the monitor is a TV and not a PC monitor, thus setting his color range to 16-235, instead of 0-255

It would make blacks not black at all


----------



## CallsignVega

It was through Displayport. Although, this is only the second monitor I've ever tested so it could be user error.


----------



## Falkentyne

Callsignvega has disassembled and tested more monitors than most people on this forum. I trust him.

The lack of single strobe at 60hz kills this monitor for me anyway.


----------



## VIR7US

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Callsignvega has disassembled and tested more monitors than most people on this forum. I trust him.
> 
> The lack of single strobe at 60hz kills this monitor for me anyway.


Doesnt hurt though. It is something easily overlooked and even over Display Port it occasionally chooses the limited color range for no reason as described here


----------



## Axaion

I know he has, but we all make mistakes sometimes


----------



## fuzun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Callsignvega has disassembled and tested more monitors than most people on this forum. I trust him.
> 
> The lack of single strobe at 60hz kills this monitor for me anyway.


What is the specific reason that you want single strobe at 60hz?

I am asking because if I had bought cfg70, I would have used it at 144hz all the time.

Maybe you will use it with Playstation?


----------



## Falkentyne

I play 60hz locked games like dark souls and arcade emulators. 60hz single strobe looks good for me.


----------



## Zoart

So.... the CH711 is almost 100% confirmed that it is a 60hz. (Only german sites seem to say it's 60hz)

Now I'm doubting between the C27FG70 and C27H711.

The 711 doesn't have the hz that the FG70 has, but then again, it won't have the overshoot problems and purple overshoot I think, also that most problems would already have been fixed in this one that the previous ones had (I could really be wrong on this one).

But then the CFG70 has a 144hz, but on the other hand and some games are really demanding when you want to play on max, so I usually have to play on 1080p on my 4K monitor so I can get a decend amount of fps.

So how I'm seeing it is, CH711 will probably have less problems because they're not aggressively overclocking the panel. But because this is a different panel, I could be wrong.

So it's a trade in on both sides. A lower res but high hz or a normal hz with higher resolution.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> https://news.samsung.com/global/samsung-to-introduce-new-quantum-dot-curved-monitor-at-ces-2017
> 
> Aaaand it's 60hz. It's ******* pathetic this monitor is 60hz. With gamers in mind my ass.


Where do you see on that page that it is a 60 hz?


----------



## Astreon

A 60hz panel shouldn't cost that much, tho. There's a respected Dell 2515h for half the price.


----------



## Zoart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> A 60hz panel shouldn't cost that much, tho. There's a respected Dell 2515h for half the price.


Maybe so. But it isn't a VA panel and I hate IPS for the glow.

Everything has their ups and downs I guess, I will be watching the CH711 for news none the less.


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoart*
> 
> So.... the CH711 is almost 100% confirmed that it is a 60hz. (Only german sites seem to say it's 60hz)
> 
> Now I'm doubting between the C27FG70 and C27H711.
> 
> The 711 doesn't have the hz that the FG70 has, but then again, it won't have the overshoot problems and purple overshoot I think, also that most problems would already have been fixed in this one that the previous ones had (I could really be wrong on this one).
> 
> But then the CFG70 has a 144hz, but on the other hand and some games are really demanding when you want to play on max, so I usually have to play on 1080p on my 4K monitor so I can get a decend amount of fps.
> 
> So how I'm seeing it is, CH711 will probably have less problems because they're not aggressively overclocking the panel. But because this is a different panel, I could be wrong.
> 
> So it's a trade in on both sides. A lower res but high hz or a normal hz with higher resolution.
> Where do you see on that page that it is a 60 hz?


They edited the article. It said 60hz in the text - but now it's removed. There might be hope


----------



## Astreon

I hate the IPS glow too, tbh, but a 25 incher usually has a more manageable glow than a 27inch screen









As for the VA, I feel it's becoming sort of a hype here. The contrast ratio of 3000:1, especially. I have three displays @ work:

1. Eizo EV2023W, VA, 3000:1 contrast ratio (by spec), fullrange RGB
2. Dell XPS 9343, 710:1 contrast ratio (measured, review: http://www.techworld.com/review/high-end-laptops/dell-xps-13-9343-review-3607502/3/), fullrange RGB
3. Dell Optiplex 7440, IPS, unspecified contrast ratio, limited range RGB (it refuses to accept full range for some reason).

and guess what? only the Optiplex looks like crap, possibly due to limited RGB range. However, it's instantly obvious that the VA is superior, the blacks on the Optiplex are with a red tint and it's clear it's less "black" when you look at it from like 5 cm. The low-contrast IPS notebook, tho? I actually had to push it next to the VA screen and squint my eyes to notice a difference. It's extremely small, and I do mean EXTREMELY here. It would obviously be more noticeable in complete dark, but that's a waste of eyes if you ask me.

If you don't sit in a complete darkness, you may struggle to notice a difference between a properly calibrated fullrange IPS and VA, well, at least I do.

here's a photo, but you won't make much out of it. The crappy Optiplex looks decent on it, its way worse IRL. The Ultrabook & the EIZO display, tho? Very similar IRL.



I've calibrated the fullrange displays before tests with a basic 0-255 white test.


----------



## Zoart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> They edited the article. It said 60hz in the text - but now it's removed. There might be hope


Yea, I'm confused about it. The german version has 60 hz, hence the german gaming sites all state 60 hz, but nowhere on english sites nor on CES did they say or hint the hz of the monitor. Or rather I have never seen the 60hz ever mentioned on the english site.


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoart*
> 
> Yea, I'm confused about it. The german version has 60 hz, hence the german gaming sites all state 60 hz, but nowhere on english sites nor on CES did they say or hint the hz of the monitor. Or rather I have never seen the 60hz ever mentioned on the english site.


Yeah, its beyond weird at this point - I wish Samsung would stop releasing monitors without a proper datasheet. I mean how hard can it be, to reveal all the information instead of holding **** back. And if you are not able to tell every single spec, then wait with announcing - its not exactly rocket science.

But I still maintain my standpoint, if they release these 2 monitors with 60hz while they stated "keeping gamers in mind" in their original article, I will be shocked. Especially since they showed a freakin 34" 3440x1440 with 100hz and 2x 1080P 144hz monitors.


----------



## Sinddk

https://news.samsung.com/de/ces-2017-samsung-stellt-neuen-quantum-dot-monitor-vor/?doing_wp_cron=1484040374.0435049533843994140625

here is the german site that claims 60hz.


----------



## Astreon

Guys, don't forget that for example the X34 is technically a 60 hz panel.

Even if it's 60 hz, it may be overclockable to 90-100hz.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoart*
> 
> So.... the CH711 is almost 100% confirmed that it is a 60hz. (Only german sites seem to say it's 60hz)
> 
> Now I'm doubting between the C27FG70 and C27H711.
> 
> *The 711 doesn't have the hz that the FG70 has, but then again, it won't have the overshoot problems and purple overshoot I think*, also that most problems would already have been fixed in this one that the previous ones had (I could really be wrong on this one).
> 
> But then the CFG70 has a 144hz, but on the other hand and some games are really demanding when you want to play on max, so I usually have to play on 1080p on my 4K monitor so I can get a decend amount of fps.
> 
> So how I'm seeing it is, CH711 will probably have less problems because they're not aggressively overclocking the panel. But because this is a different panel, I could be wrong.
> 
> So it's a trade in on both sides. A lower res but high hz or a normal hz with higher resolution.
> Where do you see on that page that it is a 60 hz?


True but we still are trying to understand if the C24FG70 problems have been fixed in the monitors released after mid October. So the ones with Letter "B" on their serial number.


----------



## Zoart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> https://news.samsung.com/de/ces-2017-samsung-stellt-neuen-quantum-dot-monitor-vor/?doing_wp_cron=1484040374.0435049533843994140625
> 
> here is the german site that claims 60hz.


Yea and the only site that claims it is 60hz, that's why I think it's weird. Like there has nothing been said on CES nor on any english sites where the monitor has been introduced.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> True but we still are trying to understand if the C24FG70 problems have been fixed in the monitors released after mid October. So the ones with Letter "B" on their serial number.


I don't think there is gonna be a "fix" that we so desire and that it is just a panel issue caused by the aggressive overshoot, especially when you realize that VA is one of the slower technology panels. I'm sure it will look better, but it will not be a fix but rather they will mask the problem. they will fix the purple but as some has noticed, it is replaced by a green or other color overshoot, I just assume that the green one isn't as visible or is such an aggressive color unlike purple.

I personally don't mind a 60hz myself, as I tend to struggle to even get 60 fps in the resident evil 7 demo, ofcourse with everything on high and 1080p. But none the less I would like a higher resolution just so I have the choice.

Also it seems the CH711 will have the gamer UX like the CFG70, so maybe that's why they're advertising it as a gaming panel. I don't know, the way samsung is handling things is really weird and they have made mistakes in the past. Like I said earlier in this thread, they announced the C27FG70 as a gsync panel in the video while that is not the case.

So yea, we'll have to wait until more news.


----------



## Fluffyman

Regarding the C34F791:






"On darker colors. For example, there is a lot of ghosting on a dark shirt in arma 3 when a player is moving and the ghosting is really bad on structures on Amiens from Battlefield 1 because a lot of the buildings are dark.﻿"

Any C34 owner with BF1 here willing to test Amiens?

Doesn't sound too good tbh.


----------



## WinterSoldier

One question, im not very expert.

If for example, my graphic card would ONLY be able to play games stable at MAX 110fps, nothing more than this. There would be any difference to run my monitor at 120Hz or at 144Hz??

Thank you


----------



## scramz

I know this is not the 24 inch model but I have to say I have blown away with the quality of the monitor, from build to picture, even the speakers are impressive for monitor speakers.

I have not run into any issues, no dead pixels, no random standby's, all perfect so far. There is a little bit of black light bleed with the lights off but not enough to write home about and with the lights on there is zero bleed. Mine is a November build BTW.

Unfortunately, I am unable to test Freesync as I currently have Nvidia pushing this monitor.

I can feel and see the difference from 1GTG to 4GTG in gaming however after one hour of use my eyes seem to have adjusted to the slight delay, however, nothing that would hinder my gaming.

For productivity, as I work on this PC I must be clear that it is fantastic if you work with multiple windows or even PC's because of the screen real estate. I used PIP with a MacBook Pro on the bottom corner of the screen and Windows covering the rest using symless's synergy to use one mouse and keyboard for multiple computers, works perfectly.

Setting aside the issues people have had with Freesync, this is an amazing monitor and would recommend it to anyone and if this monitor does not impress anyone then they are asking for a hella lot.

Out of many high-end monitors I have purchased over the years, this is the only one so far I have genuinely been overly impressed by and keeping in mind that I have not adjusted any settings apart from setting response time to 'fastest'.


----------



## MistaSparkul

TFTCentral is also unsure of the refresh rate on the CH711. Im sure we still have hope for 1440p 144hz VA


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> TFTCentral is also unsure of the refresh rate on the CH711. Im sure we still have hope for 1440p 144hz VA


Source?


----------



## scramz

Maybe Samsung don't even know what rates they are going to be pushing yet.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Source?


http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/37.htm#samsung_ch711

They say that only size, resolution, and contrast have been stated. Samsung didnt say what the refresh rate is so im not sure how that german site came to the conclusion that its 60hz.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/37.htm#samsung_ch711
> 
> They say that only size, resolution, and contrast have been stated. Samsung didnt say what the refresh rate is so im not sure how that german site came to the conclusion that its 60hz.


If it was 100 Hz or above, Samsung would have marketed it as a primary feature. Also the fact that they only state 4ms response time and nothing about the 1ms motion picture response time confirms that it doesn't have blur reduction, which makes it far more likely that it is not 120 Hz or above.


----------



## HalongPort

Just received my C24FG70 from Amazon.de.

The S/N is 0Q4WHTSH*A*0----.

I don't know what to do, apparently it is a October one because of the A.
Hunched is returning all his October one's without testing, because he had still issues with it.
But my S/N seems to be different. I only have numbers after the *A*.

The only report of a fine October model was from a guy from reddit, wasn't it?

Maybe there are only two different firmwares (FreeSync: On/Off vs Standard/Ultimate) and the purple/green/blue issue depends on the panel and it's calibration aka panel lottery?

Well, after all I thought I would finally get a Nov/Dez one.


----------



## scramz

My CF791 is November build with a B where your A is.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> If it was 100 Hz or above, Samsung would have marketed it as a primary feature. Also the fact that they only state 4ms response time and nothing about the 1ms motion picture response time confirms that it doesn't have blur reduction, which makes it far more likely that it is not 120 Hz or above.


So much for "this monitor is for the gamers" then. Way to go Samsung.


----------



## VIR7US

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalongPort*
> 
> Just received my C24FG70 from Amazon.de.
> 
> The S/N is 0Q4WHTSH*A*0----.
> 
> I don't know what to do, apparently it is a October one because of the A.
> Hunched is returning all his October one's without testing, because he had still issues with it.
> But my S/N seems to be different. I only have numbers after the *A*.
> 
> The only report of a fine October model was from a guy from reddit, wasn't it?
> 
> Maybe there are only two different firmwares (FreeSync: On/Off vs Standard/Ultimate) and the purple/green/blue issue depends on the panel and it's calibration aka panel lottery?
> 
> Well, after all I thought I would finally get a Nov/Dez one.


Mine has the exact same serial 0Q4WHTSHA*NNNNNL* with *N* being number and *L* a letter. Now... shall we brute force ourselves through the 20 they have in stock?







Is there any chance of just asking them to deliver a certain serial or not to deliver at all?


----------



## bobrocks95

Is there any way to confirm that there weren't 2 or more manufacturing batches in October? A late October's serial number may look indistinguishable from an early October's serial number.

I don't see the harm in opening it and looking at the Freesync setting really quick? That's all it would take to confirm it right?


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> If it was 100 Hz or above, Samsung would have marketed it as a primary feature. Also the fact that they only state 4ms response time and nothing about the 1ms motion picture response time confirms that it doesn't have blur reduction, which makes it far more likely that it is not 120 Hz or above.


You never know with samsung, they claimed the 144hz monitors had g sync, which they never did. Everything is possible. and 100hz would be enough tbh, 60 hz just makes no sense what so ever.


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> You never know with samsung, they claimed the 144hz monitors had g sync, which they never did. Everything is possible. and 100hz would be enough tbh, 60 hz just makes no sense what so ever.


well I think they claimed that. Then later on said it would be freesync and gysnc models in 2017. though I could be wrong. Which they could do in this case also.


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scramz*
> 
> I know this is not the 24 inch model but I have to say I have blown away with the quality of the monitor, from build to picture, even the speakers are impressive for monitor speakers.
> 
> I have not run into any issues, no dead pixels, no random standby's, all perfect so far. There is a little bit of black light bleed with the lights off but not enough to write home about and with the lights on there is zero bleed. Mine is a November build BTW.
> 
> Unfortunately, I am unable to test Freesync as I currently have Nvidia pushing this monitor.
> 
> I can feel and see the difference from 1GTG to 4GTG in gaming however after one hour of use my eyes seem to have adjusted to the slight delay, however, nothing that would hinder my gaming.
> 
> For productivity, as I work on this PC I must be clear that it is fantastic if you work with multiple windows or even PC's because of the screen real estate. I used PIP with a MacBook Pro on the bottom corner of the screen and Windows covering the rest using symless's synergy to use one mouse and keyboard for multiple computers, works perfectly.
> 
> Setting aside the issues people have had with Freesync, this is an amazing monitor and would recommend it to anyone and if this monitor does not impress anyone then they are asking for a hella lot.
> 
> Out of many high-end monitors I have purchased over the years, this is the only one so far I have genuinely been overly impressed by and keeping in mind that I have not adjusted any settings apart from setting response time to 'fastest'.


Which monitor are you talking about?


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> You never know with samsung, they claimed the 144hz monitors had g sync, which they never did. Everything is possible. and 100hz would be enough tbh, 60 hz just makes no sense what so ever.


Sorry one question about the refresh rate you are talking about. If for example, my graphic card would ONLY be able to play games stable at MAX 110fps, nothing more than this. There would be any difference to run my monitor at 120Hz or at 144Hz??

Thank you


----------



## scramz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> Which monitor are you talking about?


C34F791


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> Sorry one question about the refresh rate you are talking about. If for example, my graphic card would ONLY be able to play games stable at MAX 110fps, nothing more than this. There would be any difference to run my monitor at 120Hz or at 144Hz??
> 
> Thank you


There wouldn't be a noticeable difference really, although apparently the amount of purple overshoot you get varies quite a bit with refresh rate on the 24" CFG70.

But in that situation, assuming its blur reduction doesn't work at 110 Hz, I would set the monitor to 100 Hz and enable V-Sync and blur reduction.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Quick question:

I want to use the speakers on my CF791 but I also want FreeSync.

Displayport doesn't have sound output and HDMI doesn't have FreeSync. What do I do?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0451*
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> I want to use the speakers on my CF791 but I also want FreeSync.
> 
> Displayport doesn't have sound output and HDMI doesn't have FreeSync. What do I do?


Displayport passes sound.


----------



## scramz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> Which monitor are you talking about?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0451*
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> I want to use the speakers on my CF791 but I also want FreeSync.
> 
> Displayport doesn't have sound output and HDMI doesn't have FreeSync. What do I do?


My CF791 is connected via Display Port and I can play audio via the speakers? I am not sure where you have got that information from.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scramz*
> 
> My CF791 is connected via Display Port and I can play audio via the speakers? I am not sure where you have got that information from.


Yeah, DisplayPort can carry an audio signal much like HDMI. Does FreeSync over HDMI work on the CF791? Because it does on other monitors I believe.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Good, I am completely wrong


----------



## Nightbird

C34F791 Ultimate Freesync Engine Fix:

Install the drivers from: http://www.samsung.com/us/support/downloads/global

Restart, no more flickering with ultimate engine


----------



## Zoart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> If it was 100 Hz or above, Samsung would have marketed it as a primary feature. Also the fact that they only state 4ms response time and nothing about the 1ms motion picture response time confirms that it doesn't have blur reduction, which makes it far more likely that it is not 120 Hz or above.


Maybe so, the only reason it has 4ms is because it has no strobing. The CF791 has 4 ms and 100 hz, so it could go either way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightbird*
> 
> C34F791 Ultimate Freesync Engine Fix:
> 
> Install the drivers from: http://www.samsung.com/us/support/downloads/global
> 
> Restart, no more flickering with ultimate engine


Under what model name? cuz all I'm seeing is a driver that has been released 28 october 2016. And it seems every monitor only has 1 driver, they're all the same by the looks of it


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> There wouldn't be a noticeable difference really, although apparently the amount of purple overshoot you get varies quite a bit with refresh rate on the 24" CFG70.
> 
> But in that situation, assuming its blur reduction doesn't work at 110 Hz, I would set the monitor to 100 Hz and enable V-Sync and blur reduction.


Thanks for the answer. Im not an expert but this blur reduction is so bad you need to activate the strobe backlight?? There arent many games that let you simply disable the Motion Blur in the option menu?


----------



## scramz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightbird*
> 
> C34F791 Ultimate Freesync Engine Fix:
> 
> Install the drivers from: http://www.samsung.com/us/support/downloads/global
> 
> Restart, no more flickering with ultimate engine


I can't test as I am pushing this with Nvidia, however, I hope this confirm that it is a software/driver issue and not the panel.


----------



## VIR7US

My 2nd C24FG70 is on its way from amazon.de. Meanwhile I was playing with the OSD settings a little and established that the purple/green trails are heavily connected with the setting "Black Equalizer". This setting according to the manual does "Adjust the brightness of the dark areas". With it set to "1" there are virtually none of the purple trails left in the screenshot that Hunched provided. The picture quality is then like **** though. With the setting going up, the trails appear stronger in purple, being strongest in the 7-17 range. From 17-20 (highest setting) the trails become weaker and change color to greenish. On 20 they are barely visible compared to the purple ones in the mentioned range of 7-17. Picture quality on 20 is very good in my opinion, strong contrast and vivid colors, albeit maybe a little dark especially in connection with the "Fast" Reaction Time set which turns the strobing on. On Lagom first 3 squares are not distinguishable from the background on 20, so for me the best tradeoff is 16. The refresh rate has also an impact on the trails, being least noticeable on 60Hz and 144Hz. Bottom line: *Refresh Rate 144Hz, Response Time Fast, BE set to 16* makes a fairly decent screen out of the box.

The 144Hz flickering/pulsing of everything Kurupt1 is also having is still a *huge* issue though and please correct me if I am wrong but this isnt something I can solve on my own, can I? Hope the one I am getting on Friday will be OK at least in this regard...

Has anyone else here received the Nov./Dez. builds? Hunched? How is your odyssey going m8?


----------



## Nightbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoart*
> 
> Under what model name? cuz all I'm seeing is a driver that has been released 28 october 2016. And it seems every monitor only has 1 driver, they're all the same by the looks of it


I found the last 3 letters for my monitor in the rear, but yeah it seems to be the same for all of them.


----------



## Fediuld

Has anyone with AMD card tried the driver Nightbird posted above?

@Nightbird, do you have an AMD card? Did it resolve the issue with Ultimate Engine?


----------



## Nightbird

I'd installed it and tested it for 5 minutes before going to bed, I posted it in hopes others will try since I only tested one game (mechwarrior online) it seemed the flickering was fixed.


----------



## Fediuld

Can you run some other games and give some feedback to the rest of us, the plebs?


----------



## Nightbird

I'll try star citizen tonight but I don't have many others in installed. Dozens of games in stream library that were never played though









lots more tests here:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5nae5l/c34f791_owners_fairly_certain_the_flickering_isnt/


----------



## Alastair

So is there any hope of getting an actually decent screen around here?


----------



## aliquis

Concerning the freesync flickering some reported on the cf791: someone suggested that installing the monitor driver may help.

Accidentally, i have stumbled upon a user report that had a different but somehow similar problem with a different freesync monitor (32" VA HP Monitor).
When he used his desktop after it was in idle/sleep mode, freesync would cause flicker until he restarted his system.
He reported that installing the monitor driver fixed this issue in his case.

So maybe this freesync flicker on the cf791 is related and caused by windows/amd driver and can possibly be fixed rather easily after all?


----------



## scramz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightbird*
> 
> C34F791 Ultimate Freesync Engine Fix:
> 
> Install the drivers from: http://www.samsung.com/us/support/downloads/global
> 
> Restart, no more flickering with ultimate engine


Hi Nightbird, when you installed the driver, did you notice the display was a bit more responsive on the desktop?

Either my eyes are playing tricks on me or the driver has helped.

EDIT: I just went into a game and it does feel more responsive with the Sammy drivers installed


----------



## Zoart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightbird*
> 
> I found the last 3 letters for my monitor in the rear, but yeah it seems to be the same for all of them.


Just wanted to know cuz cfg70 also habe drivers on there if anyone wants to try and update


----------



## bobrocks95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoart*
> 
> Just wanted to know cuz cfg70 also habe drivers on there if anyone wants to try and update


My guess is that the driver might fix the Freesync flickering issues, which would be good. Overdrive should be all panel and unable to be fixed with PC drivers.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VIR7US*
> 
> Has anyone else here received the Nov./Dez. builds? Hunched? How is your odyssey going m8?


Still going.
Sucks that they're not $450 anymore and they're back to $600 which comes to $667 in the end.
$667 CAD is $506 USD for what it's worth, when they were 25% off that was the price they should always be...

The one I just received today from The Source is October, haven't looked at it yet.
Staples replied and said:
Quote:


> Hello,
> 
> Below is the response we received from the vendor:
> 
> We do not have a way of determining manufacture date but all the on hand inventory we have come in early December. (Given that these are produced in far east, it takes typically 6 weeks of transit to get to Canada, the units were likely produced prior to November.)
> 
> Hope this helps.


So that doesn't solve anything.

London Drugs and The Source have them in stock now, though I suspect they're using the same distributor as CanadaComputers who has had 2 in stock since mid-December until the second I ordered one from The Source, now they all have 1.
So hopefully that distributor will get new ones after I get their last one?
BestBuy.ca is a dead end with over 15 old C24's, they've hidden their stock level now.
NCIX has 2 now in Ontario apparently.

I've avoided CanadaComputers because their return policies are evil unlike The Source and London Drugs.
NCIX isn't as bad but they also charge to return if you have dead pixels or issues of any kind.

So that's where I am, still looking for a way to get what I've been trying to get and now prices are terrible again.
I'd settle for a decent October one at this point, but so far every one has had uniformity issues noticeably worse than the August and September ones I've had.
If I could have updated the firmware on my August C24 I wouldn't have returned a single C24.


----------



## Coldfriction

After receiving my last replacement and it being from September, I decided to open up the unit I had received before and check them both out. I kept the better of the two and sent the other back. After using a cheap monitor, and coming back to the CFG70, I've decided I'm being too picky and will just live with it. It's miles ahead of the other monitor I was using in the interim and I'm tired of waiting. I'm am slightly put off by the purple overshoot, but what I really wanted fixed was the freesync stuff (particularly the blue line). I may still send this one back if reports start popping up here that amazon is shipping new units, but I'm thinking I'm going to sell this monitor and get something nicer at the end of the year or early the next year anyway.


----------



## VIR7US

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoart*
> 
> Just wanted to know cuz cfg70 also habe drivers on there if anyone wants to try and update


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobrocks95*
> 
> My guess is that the driver might fix the Freesync flickering issues, which would be good. Overdrive should be all panel and unable to be fixed with PC drivers.


Tried the drivers, cant say anything for FreeSync since I am using a GTX1070, but the 144Hz flickering issue I am having still persists.








I've ordered a different DisplayPort cable. Maybe it will solve the problem, like someone here has suggested, but I honestly doubt it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Still going.
> Sucks that they're not $450 anymore and they're back to $600 which comes to $667 in the end.
> $667 CAD is $506 USD for what it's worth, when they were 25% off that was the price they should always be...
> 
> The one I just received today from The Source is October, haven't looked at it yet.
> Staples replied and said:
> So that doesn't solve anything.
> 
> London Drugs and The Source have them in stock now, though I suspect they're using the same distributor as CanadaComputers who has had 2 in stock since mid-December until the second I ordered one from The Source, now they all have 1.
> So hopefully that distributor will get new ones after I get their last one?
> BestBuy.ca is a dead end with over 15 old C24's, they've hidden their stock level now.
> NCIX has 2 now in Ontario apparently.
> 
> I've avoided CanadaComputers because their return policies are evil unlike The Source and London Drugs.
> NCIX isn't as bad but they also charge to return if you have dead pixels or issues of any kind.
> 
> So that's where I am, still looking for a way to get what I've been trying to get and now prices are terrible again.
> I'd settle for a decent October one at this point, but so far every one has had uniformity issues noticeably worse than the August and September ones I've had.
> If I could have updated the firmware on my August C24 I wouldn't have returned a single C24.


Have u tried amazon.com? Don't they ship to Canada? Because they are even offering me to ship the C24FG70 for $349.99 + $162.59 Shipping & Import Fees Deposit to Germany... If anyone would have newer ones it's Amazon isn't it? Who else is big in the States and also offers shipping to Canada?


----------



## bobrocks95

I posted earlier, but a friend of mine bought a C24FG70 from US Amazon about 2 weeks ago and it was a September. I'm going to try Best Buy at the end of the month, but it doesn't seem like Amazon has the newest stock.


----------



## Nightbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightbird*
> 
> I'll try star citizen tonight but I don't have many others in installed. Dozens of games in stream library that were never played though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lots more tests here:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5nae5l/c34f791_owners_fairly_certain_the_flickering_isnt/


I did more testing, my flickering woes have been fixed! I also tried AMD's Freesync Demo, which clearly shows freesync is working when vsync is turned off. No flicking on the test pattern which is a moving red bar on black background. I'm satisfied!


----------



## Maksim123

I was following this thread almost from beginning. Just have sent in my C24 to Samsung Service for Update/Calibration because of Purple Issue. I added a very detailled explanation with screenshots and the explicit advice to update the firmware (Recent: 1001.1 with September model). I know they messed it up once from a case in this forum. Otherwise i am very happy with my panel and it would be a final proof, whether its a firmware issue or not. So lets see what happens.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VIR7US*
> 
> Have u tried amazon.com? Don't they ship to Canada? Because they are even offering me to ship the C24FG70 for $349.99 + $162.59 Shipping & Import Fees Deposit to Germany... If anyone would have newer ones it's Amazon isn't it? Who else is big in the States and also offers shipping to Canada?


I haven't tried Amazon.com because the shipping costs that much to send it from the US to Canada as well, and not many people have been getting new ones, and if I have to return it I need to ship it to another country.

Nearly all the places that have it in the US don't ship to Canada or charge way too much.
If having to ship it back wasn't an extremely high possibility I'd consider it, but when the odds are no better than getting it from somewhere far more convenient there's no reason to bother.


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VIR7US*
> 
> Tried the drivers, cant say anything for FreeSync since I am using a GTX1070, but the 144Hz flickering issue I am having still persists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've ordered a different DisplayPort cable. Maybe it will solve the problem, like someone here has suggested, but I honestly doubt it.
> Have u tried amazon.com? Don't they ship to Canada? Because they are even offering me to ship the C24FG70 for $349.99 + $162.59 Shipping & Import Fees Deposit to Germany... If anyone would have newer ones it's Amazon isn't it? Who else is big in the States and also offers shipping to Canada?


Yea I didn't have any luck with the drivers either.

Please let me know, if another display cable worked. Or if your new monitor is the same.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maksim123*
> 
> I was following this thread almost from beginning. Just have sent in my C24 to Samsung Service for Update/Calibration because of Purple Issue. I added a very detailled explanation with screenshots and the explicit advice to update the firmware (Recent: 1001.1 with September model). I know they messed it up once from a case in this forum. Otherwise i am very happy with my panel and it would be a final proof, whether its a firmware issue or not. So lets see what happens.


Thank you, please let us know once your C24 come back from Samsung Service, im curious to see if with the latest firmware this problem will be fixed. Any idea when they will sent you the monitor back?


----------



## Zoart

I kind of wonder... Those who have the CFG70 in this thread and those who actually can see the overshoot or have a lower firmware on the monitor

Have you guys tried downloading the drivers from the previous link that someone posted here to try and update it to the "newest"? ( http://www.samsung.com/us/support/downloads/global )


----------



## Maksim123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoart*
> 
> I kind of wonder... Those who have the CFG70 in this thread and those who actually can see the overshoot or have a lower firmware on the monitor
> 
> Have you guys tried downloading the drivers from the previous link that someone posted here to try and update it to the "newest"? ( http://www.samsung.com/us/support/downloads/global )


Actually for the C24FG70 the driver version there is 1.0. So it should be the same as on the CD you get with the monitor.


----------



## Zoart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maksim123*
> 
> Actually for the C24FG70 the driver version there is 1.0. So it should be the same as on the CD you get with the monitor.


From what I have seen, they say 1.0 on every driver, same wit cf791


----------



## Maksim123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoart*
> 
> From what I have seen, they say 1.0 on every driver, same wit cf791


Oh, I wasnt aware of that. Since my C24 is in Samsung service for some time, maybe someone can try?


----------



## Nightbird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightbird*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nightbird*
> 
> I'll try star citizen tonight but I don't have many others in installed. Dozens of games in stream library that were never played though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lots more tests here:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5nae5l/c34f791_owners_fairly_certain_the_flickering_isnt/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did more testing, my flickering woes have been fixed! I also tried AMD's Freesync Demo, which clearly shows freesync is working when vsync is turned off. No flicking on the test pattern which is a moving red bar on black background. I'm satisfied!
Click to expand...

Nevermind, certain colors still flicker... sad panda


----------



## WinterSoldier

I read many are disappointed because the upcoming 1440p Samsung Monitor may have only 60Hz. (yeah i wished too it was 144Hz)

but i have one question, i read its extremely difficult if not impossible to have 144 fps (all maxed out in 2k) with gpu's like 1070 and 1080.

Could you notice any difference if you can have just 60fps and your monitor is 144Hz? In this case is better to use the monitor at 60Hz or always at 144Hz even if your gpu can reach just 60fps??

Maybe in other activities such as desktop activities, browser etc you can notice the 144Hz even if you have a weak gpu?

Thats what i would like to understand, thanks guys


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> I read many are disappointed because the upcoming 1440p Samsung Monitor may have only 60Hz. (yeah i wished too it was 144Hz)
> 
> but i have one question, i read its extremely difficult if not impossible to have 144 fps (all maxed out in 2k) with gpu's like 1070 and 1080.
> 
> Could you notice any difference if you can have just 60fps and your monitor is 144Hz? In this case is better to use the monitor at 60Hz or always at 144Hz even if your gpu can reach just 60fps??
> 
> Maybe in other activities such as desktop activities, browser etc you can notice the 144Hz even if you have a weak gpu?
> 
> Thats what i would like to understand, thanks guys


Even a Titan XP wont give you 144fps at 1440p if you go crazy all out in the graphics options. But many of us here are willing to drop a few settings down that dont impact overall image quality much but allows us to maintain 100+ fps. If you can only get 60fps then yeah the 144hz is kinda pointless.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Even a Titan XP wont give you 144fps at 1440p if you go crazy all out in the graphics options. But many of us here are willing to drop a few settings down that dont impact overall image quality much but allows us to maintain 100+ fps. If you can only get 60fps then yeah the 144hz is kinda pointless.


Yes you are right, but aside from gaming, can you notice a difference between running your monitor at 60Hz and 144Hz for example when you are browsing or doing Desktop activities?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> Yes you are right, but aside from gaming, can you notice a difference between running your monitor at 60Hz and 144Hz for example when you are browsing or doing Desktop activities?


Yes absolutely


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Yes absolutely


Perfect thanks, so even if my actual gpu is weak i could buy and enjoy a 144Hz of the monitor for desktop activities and browsing and in future i will upgrade my gpu to enjoy the 144hz even in gaming, nice


----------



## yeyelol

Hi guys, I'm searching for 27" 1080p 144hz monitor for pc gaming and desktop use.
I thought of going with the Lenovo y27g , because of the G-sync (have 1060gtx) , but then saw samsung rolled new monitor with the same panel but also has quantom dot. (not sure what it is)
Does the lenovo has the same problems as the samsung mentioned here ? and what are the benefits of the quantom dot over the lenovo ? I can order LC27FG70FQU from amazon.de or Y27G locally .
or maybe just go cheaper and buy AOC G2770PF without all these problems ?
thanks in advance.


----------



## Astreon

Anyone knows when the next batch of CF791s will hit Europe?

There have been some right after Christmas, and now there's nothing for 3 weeks already


----------



## MZ93

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1281414-REG/samsung_c24fg70_curved_va_144hz_24.html

Expected availability mid Jan 2017, as bhphotovideo did not have stock before It is expected to be from November/December.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Anyone knows when the next batch of CF791s will hit Europe?
> 
> There have been some right after Christmas, and now there's nothing for 3 weeks already


Finnish retailers are estimating february.


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yeyelol*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm searching for 27" 1080p 144hz monitor for pc gaming and desktop use.
> I thought of going with the Lenovo y27g , because of the G-sync (have 1060gtx) , but then saw samsung rolled new monitor with the same panel but also has quantom dot. (not sure what it is)
> Does the lenovo has the same problems as the samsung mentioned here ? and what are the benefits of the quantom dot over the lenovo ? I can order LC27FG70FQU from amazon.de or Y27G locally .
> or maybe just go cheaper and buy AOC G2770PF without all these problems ?
> thanks in advance.


I have a problem with screen flickering on my c27fg70, but seems to be just my monitor. Ofcourse the purple or green issue still exist, just depends how sensitive u r. Too me, it hasnt bothered. I cant compare the others, but I think the lenov uses the same samsung monitor, just not the quantom dot.

let us know what u do


----------



## Bollox

Finnish retailer verkkokauppa.com have them available at the moment. Just got mine.

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/38449/hgssm/Samsung-C34F791-34-naytto


----------



## Fluffyman

Please give an update on your purchase Bollox once you had some time with it


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> I read many are disappointed because the upcoming 1440p Samsung Monitor may have only 60Hz. (yeah i wished too it was 144Hz)
> 
> but i have one question, i read its extremely difficult if not impossible to have 144 fps (all maxed out in 2k) with gpu's like 1070 and 1080.
> 
> Could you notice any difference if you can have just 60fps and your monitor is 144Hz? In this case is better to use the monitor at 60Hz or always at 144Hz even if your gpu can reach just 60fps??
> 
> Maybe in other activities such as desktop activities, browser etc you can notice the 144Hz even if you have a weak gpu?
> 
> Thats what i would like to understand, thanks guys


If it will have a functional freesync implementation without flickers and purple hazes, and QC is spot on, then I'm still all in. Worst thing about 60Hz is the tearing, the responsiveness/smoothness on a 60Hz monitor can be very adequate when you lock the FPS exactly to 60, but the tearing or vsync input lag just ruins it.


----------



## yeyelol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> I have a problem with screen flickering on my c27fg70, but seems to be just my monitor. Ofcourse the purple or green issue still exist, just depends how sensitive u r. Too me, it hasnt bothered. I cant compare the others, but I think the lenov uses the same samsung monitor, just not the quantom dot.
> 
> let us know what u do


I opened a new thread, thanks for the help








http://www.overclock.net/t/1620727


----------



## scramz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Anyone knows when the next batch of CF791s will hit Europe?
> 
> There have been some right after Christmas, and now there's nothing for 3 weeks already


Some European retailers have been getting them in small quantities. I managed to get one and I am based in the UK.


----------



## Maksim123

Samsung Service just wrote me, that they finished the Service for my C24 and are sending it back. Its surprising me, because the monitor did arrive only less than 5 hours before at their place. Im really curious what they have done in such a short time - maybe really just a firmware update?. Should arrive next week.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maksim123*
> 
> Samsung Service just wrote me, that they finished the Service for my C24 and are sending it back. Its surprising me, because the monitor did arrive only less than 5 hours before at their place. Im really curious what they have done in such a short time - maybe really just a firmware update?. Should arrive next week.


Really nice, let us know once you test it thanks


----------



## RSC08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Anyone knows when the next batch of CF791s will hit Europe?
> 
> There have been some right after Christmas, and now there's nothing for 3 weeks already


I'm wondering that myself... Also, I can't understand how european Amazon sites still don't have it. It's driving me insane, I pre ordered it on November 2016.


----------



## VIR7US

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> Yea I didn't have any luck with the drivers either.
> 
> Please let me know, if another display cable worked. Or if your new monitor is the same.


Dont have time right now to post more - will do later, but long story short: different cable did not work on the first sample. Second monitor doesnt seem to have the 144Hz (not FreeSync) flickering issue, so it was a defective sample after all. Had them cloned side by side, one was flickering and new one isnt. The new one has also more uniform backlight and less BLB, so I will probably keep it.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VIR7US*
> 
> Dont have time right now to post more - will do later, but long story short: different cable did not work on the first sample. Second monitor doesnt seem to have the 144Hz (not FreeSync) flickering issue, so it was a defective sample after all. Had them cloned side by side, one was flickering and new one isnt. The new one has also more uniform backlight and less BLB, so I will probably keep it.


Nice im glad your 144Hz flickering has gone, did you also test the purple trail problem? This new monitor is from November?


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VIR7US*
> 
> Dont have time right now to post more - will do later, but long story short: different cable did not work on the first sample. Second monitor doesnt seem to have the 144Hz (not FreeSync) flickering issue, so it was a defective sample after all. Had them cloned side by side, one was flickering and new one isnt. The new one has also more uniform backlight and less BLB, so I will probably keep it.


Thanks for the quick update. I'll be sending mine back hopefully next week, and getting another one.


----------



## RSC08

CF791 @ 898,99€ on Amazon.fr.


----------



## VIR7US

*I' ve uploaded some material where you can see the issue I had with 144Hz turned on.*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















*Here is EIZO monitor test with a black test image as perceived by the eye*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*This one is with prolonged shutter exposure. As u can see the backlight on the replacement to the right is more uniform.
There is also less backlight bleeding overall on the right one.
*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Here are the calibration reports. The latter is the replacement with better 2.18 gamma (old 2.17) and less ΔE 1.64 (old 2.07). Quite a lottery here...
*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








*On a final note some shots of the service menu with a picture of the serial opened in the background.*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








I'll try to observe the purple/green trailing for little longer and decide then whether I am keeping the new one or not.
Frankly, I am pretty happy with it right now. Better panel than the first one. Great colors and contrast out of the box. Very good response time for a VA Panel. I've played Rainbow Six Siege for a couple of hours and was very impressed overall. It is probably the heat of the battle, but I do not notice the purple/green trails ingame. Only when I am actively looking for some structures that may cause the trailing and paying close attention.


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VIR7US*
> 
> *I' ve uploaded some material where you can see the issue I had with 144Hz turned on.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is EIZO monitor test with a black test image as perceived by the eye*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This one is with prolonged shutter exposure. As u can see the backlight on the replacement to the right is more uniform.
> There is also less backlight bleeding overall on the right one.
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here are the calibration reports. The latter is the replacement with better 2.18 gamma (old 2.17) and less ΔE 1.64 (old 2.07). Quite a lottery here...
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *On a final note some shots of the service menu with a picture of the serial opened in the background.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to observe the purple/green trailing for little longer and decide then whether I am keeping the new one or not.
> Frankly, I am pretty happy with it right now. Better panel than the first one. Great colors and contrast out of the box. Very good response time for a VA Panel. I've played Rainbow Six Siege for a couple of hours and was very impressed overall. It is probably the heat of the battle, but I do not notice the purple/green trails ingame. Only when I am actively looking for some structures that may cause the trailing and paying close attention.


Yes, I think that 144hz pulse issue is worse than the green or purple trail honestly. Just because I can see the pulsing literally everywhere at 144hz.

Your service menu shows 1002.2 version. My service menu has the 1002.1 version. Did we say this was the firmware? what date was yours manufactered?


----------



## khyryk

Damn, that looks pretty bad. What are your monitor settings?


----------



## rvectors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khyryk*
> 
> Damn, that looks pretty bad. What are your monitor settings?


Eh, did I read that wrong? I thought the flickering was only on the first model but the second (firmware 1002.2) didn't and the panel was generally better overall including purple shift?


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvectors*
> 
> Eh, did I read that wrong? I thought the flickering was only on the first model but the second (firmware 1002.2) didn't and the panel was generally better overall including purple shift?


You read good, his new monitor is way better than his previous one, the flickering at 144Hz has gone and the panel looks better overall, anyway its still an October monitor so im curious to see if still has purple trail issues


----------



## mtcn77

If you want to check, here is another review: [Hardware.info]
Off-center image distortions caught my attention to be honest.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> If you want to check, here is another review: [Hardware.info]
> Off-center image distortions caught my attention to be honest.


What do u mean about the image distortion? Anyway nice review, they even gave the monitor the Ultimate choice award, by the way they didnt make any reference about purple trail issues, maybe they had a really recent monitor, i dont know


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> What do u mean about the image distortion? Anyway nice review, they even gave the monitor the Ultimate choice award, by the way they didnt make any reference about purple trail issues, maybe they had a really recent monitor, i dont know


That is the thing - according to the review I stand vindicated in saying VA is king: just compare with BenQ 2540 response times!
Off center contrast & brightness loss is the heaviest of all its contemporaries, though.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> That is the thing - according to the review I stand vindicated in saying VA is king: just compare with BenQ 2540 response times!
> Off center contrast & brightness loss is the heaviest of all its contemporaries, though.


Yes tre response time of this Samsung is really good, about the off center loss i know it could be an issue but honestly i dont care because i would always be in front of the center of the curved monitor


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> Yes tre response time of this Samsung is really good, about the off center loss i know it could be an issue but honestly i dont care because i would always be in front of the center of the curved monitor


This monitor involves some serious sorcery. 144Hz VA > 240Hz TN; PVA that doesn't have asymmetric viewing angles.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> This monitor involves some serious sorcery. 144Hz VA > 240Hz TN; PVA that doesn't have asymmetric viewing angles.


ahah right, would you buy one? Im planning to get a 24 soon


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> ahah right, would you buy one? Im planning to get a 24 soon


I don't have $4,999 for 8K, so the question is actually a very easy one.
PS: also since Samsung hasn't shown 32:9 TN's yet. I hope we see vertical curving with TN's some day.


----------



## VIR7US

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> Yes, I think that 144hz pulse issue is worse than the green or purple trail honestly. Just because I can see the pulsing literally everywhere at 144hz.
> 
> Your service menu shows 1002.2 version. My service menu has the 1002.1 version. Did we say this was the firmware? what date was yours manufactered?


We sort of assume that this is the firmware for the time being...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khyryk*
> 
> Damn, that looks pretty bad. What are your monitor settings?


The important ones being 144Hz, Response Time "Fast", Black EQ "14", Input Lag "On". As stated in earlier posts the defining one for the flickering to occur was the 144Hz setting only.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvectors*
> 
> Eh, did I read that wrong? I thought the flickering was only on the first model but the second (firmware 1002.2) didn't and the panel was generally better overall including purple shift?


No you did not read wrong. The 144Hz issue was only on the first and obviously defective sample. I think it has nothing to do with the model or firmware, it was plainly a defective monitor. The purple shift issue still persists unchanged though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> You read good, his new monitor is way better than his previous one, the flickering at 144Hz has gone and the panel looks better overall, anyway its still an October monitor so im curious to see if still has purple trail issues


I'll try to capture the trails if I encounter some really annoying ones which will bother me enough.


----------



## bobrocks95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> If you want to check, here is another review: [Hardware.info]
> Off-center image distortions caught my attention to be honest.


Looks like they got a November model as well... Is it even possible for consumers to get one or did they just make 20 and send them all to reviewers?


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobrocks95*
> 
> Looks like they got a November model as well... Is it even possible for consumers to get one or did they just make 20 and send them all to reviewers?


Either that or I want the blur reduction as it were a separate tooltip.


----------



## DrGroove

Well I setup my new CF791.

Pros
+ Black levels/contrast are way better than any monitor I've owned in the past 5 years
+ The curve is great for gaming
+ Colors are excellent, although probably over saturated without some config

Neutral
- Ultrawide is cool, but I'm not really sold on it. Not an eye opening experience that I couldn't go back from.
- Viewing angles are worse than I expected, not really that much better than my TN monitor

Cons
- One dead pixel on the far left. Not enough to bother me or warrant a return, but it's still a disappointment for a $1k monitor
- The curve is annoying for desktop use
- Coming from a 144Hz TN panel, the motion blur is noticeable to me. Not sure if this is from the VA panel or it only being 100Hz
- Coming from a Gsync monitor, screen tearing is unbearable. I'm pretty sensitive to this, and there's no way I can use this monitor for 4 months waiting for vega.

Unfortunately, I'll most likely be sending this back.


----------



## awartman

Quote:


> Well I setup my new CF791.
> 
> Pros
> + Black levels/contrast are way better than any monitor I've owned in the past 5 years
> + The curve is great for gaming
> + Colors are excellent, although probably over saturated without some config
> 
> Neutral
> - Ultrawide is cool, but I'm not really sold on it. Not an eye opening experience that I couldn't go back from.
> - Viewing angles are worse than I expected, not really that much better than my TN monitor
> 
> Cons
> - One dead pixel on the far left. Not enough to bother me or warrant a return, but it's still a disappointment for a $1k monitor
> - The curve is annoying for desktop use
> - Coming from a 144Hz TN panel, the motion blur is noticeable to me. Not sure if this is from the VA panel or it only being 100Hz
> - Coming from a Gsync monitor, screen tearing is unbearable. I'm pretty sensitive to this, and there's no way I can use this monitor for 4 months waiting for vega.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'll most likely be sending this back.


I just picked one of these up and feel very similar. The ultra wide is nice, but it doesn't feel like a huge experience upgrade from my regular 27" monitor. I have 2 dead pixels so I am returning mine, but I am not sure if I want to pick up an ultrawide now or just a 144hz 27". I am wondering if the huge curve on this monitor actually makes it feel smaller than an x34 or something though, because I have seen a few x34s and they seemed a lot larger than the sammy to me.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> Well I setup my new CF791.
> 
> Pros
> + Black levels/contrast are way better than any monitor I've owned in the past 5 years
> + The curve is great for gaming
> + Colors are excellent, although probably over saturated without some config
> 
> Neutral
> - Ultrawide is cool, but I'm not really sold on it. Not an eye opening experience that I couldn't go back from.
> - Viewing angles are worse than I expected, not really that much better than my TN monitor
> 
> Cons
> - One dead pixel on the far left. Not enough to bother me or warrant a return, but it's still a disappointment for a $1k monitor
> - The curve is annoying for desktop use
> - Coming from a 144Hz TN panel, the motion blur is noticeable to me. Not sure if this is from the VA panel or it only being 100Hz
> - Coming from a Gsync monitor, screen tearing is unbearable. I'm pretty sensitive to this, and there's no way I can use this monitor for 4 months waiting for vega.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'll most likely be sending this back.


I think the conversion of blue wavelengths to widen the red colour spectrum via "Quantum Dot" is what causes these nonconvergent gamma curves. The red gamma scale is oversaturated >80% and blue gamma is inversely proportional to this phenomenon. I can relate with it because my pre-LED era CCFL-backlit monitor is similarly very warm coloured. I can fix my issue in two ways:

The easiest is to engage the 'Sports'(75%) Magic Bright profile in which case colours - exceptionally whites - are spot on,
However my monitor is getting old and sometimes turns itself off from time to time, so I don't want to use it in such a high brightness setting for the sake of component aging,
The other and less 'glowing' option is to use its Magic Colour profile along with the setting to 'cool' the image - since CCFL is a warm coloured backlight, skewing the rgb filter channels to blue cancels out this colour casting. The "Internet" profile which is set to 50% brightness is the second best to accompany this and less eye straining than the "Sports" profile. I expect I will be using it in its "Magic Colour: Text"(33%) profile should it occur in its 50% brightness setting as well.
[Source]


----------



## LunaTiC123

so wait, was the purple / overdrive issue fixed in a new revision/firmware on the 24" 1080p one?


----------



## Falknir

Picked up a LC34F791WQNXZA yesterday. No dead pixels. No real backlight leakage evident and panel luminance uniformity seemed pretty good. There is definitely some contrast shift as you view from an off-center viewing angle, for me this was more noticeable on darker cyans, greens, and greys. There are some inverse corona issues on darker shades of cyan, grey, green, and yellow response (overdrive) set to high. The black-levels and contrast are definitely a notch up from my prior Overlord IPS monitors, but the viewing-angle is a lot more restrictive leading to gradual contrast washout if to close or not sitting perfectly aligned with it.

Overall, it's nice with some flaws, and ghosting is a bit better in certain situations compared to my older IPS displays sitting at 60Hz or ~100Hz, but some of the corona problems depending on your settings knock it down a peg. Not sure if CallsignVega has Acer X34's or is getting another LC34F791 to compare this to anymore. Almost flip-flopping back on the idea of getting an OLED TV for a monitor again (if only LG would reduce that input lag).


----------



## dxdy

hey guys
there is only samsung c24fg70fqi exist in Russia. what are the difference between this model and c24fg70fqu from Germany and c24fg70fqn from amazon?
Does all the problems still exist with a new firmware? thx


----------



## bobrocks95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaTiC123*
> 
> so wait, was the purple / overdrive issue fixed in a new revision/firmware on the 24" 1080p one?


All signs point to yes, though as far as I know only reviewers have units that are November or newer.


----------



## Malinkadink

So what's the verdict on the C24FG70 (24" model)? Was just looking into it, plenty of videos on youtube including one guy who compared it to a PG279Q as well as a TN and the Samsung really shined against both of them, more so against the TN, but regardless it was unbeatable in its blacks. Now i'm viewing these videos on my S2417DG which after recently giving it another calibration gave me a pitiful 680:1 contrast ratio, and it still clearly visible the Samsung has a better picture. I love everything else about the Dell, 1440p @ 24", Gsync, and the overdrive is excellent, but the overall picture quality is severely lacking. I'm undecided whether or not i'd keep the Dell assuming i really like the Samsung, could end up getting two of the Samsungs if i was to ditch the Dell.

Anyways, my local microcenter has some stock of these so i guess i can go pick one up and see things out for myself and always return it if i dislike. I see there were reports of a purple overdrive type issue? I'll make sure to get the latest manufactured date in that case if its confirmed newer batches were fixed.


----------



## jaspa85

I don't have any purple\green issues in game nor with that COD (?) screenshot. I didn't play many games though, just Path of exile and Deus ex: md.
I do, however, have purple\green flickering at the bottom of the rog-swift-pg258q web page.
With some color combinations while I browse there is some kind of vertical line at the top left side of the screen. Doesn't happen in games. Can't make a picture because it ain't there atm.
No pulsing, dead pixels etc.


----------



## Maksim123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaspa85*
> 
> I don't have any purple\green issues in game nor with that COD (?) screenshot. I didn't play many games though, just Path of exile and Deus ex: md.
> I do, however, have purple\green flickering at the bottom of the rog-swift-pg258q web page.
> With some color combinations while I browse there is some kind of vertical line at the top left side of the screen. Doesn't happen in games. Can't make a picture because it ain't there atm.
> No pulsing, dead pixels etc.


Do you have default settings? Especially a changed black equalizer can influence/reduce the purple issue. But in default (13) it should be there. Also try it in Counterstrike Source on Dust (dark areas) or CS:GO in the Lake House. You have a "B" in your serial number, so its a November monitor with 1004 version. Many reviewers also got November monitors and didnt notice the purple issue or only a minor one. At least we know now, that Samsung delivers purple-issue free November versions not only to reviewers but also to customers. So maybe there is still hope for the C24.


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maksim123*
> 
> You have a "B" in your serial number, so its a November monitor with 1004 version.


At first picture there is "Manufacture date: 2016.11". I know that language. Looks like this monitor is not for europe, america, asia market if there is label with such languages.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maksim123*
> 
> Do you have default settings? Especially a changed black equalizer can influence/reduce the purple issue. But in default (13) it should be there. Also try it in Counterstrike Source on Dust (dark areas) or CS:GO in the Lake House. You have a "B" in your serial number, so its a November monitor with 1004 version. Many reviewers also got November monitors and didnt notice the purple issue or only a minor one. At least we know now, that Samsung delivers purple-issue free November versions not only to reviewers but also to customers. So maybe there is still hope for the C24.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maksim123*
> 
> Do you have default settings? Especially a changed black equalizer can influence/reduce the purple issue. But in default (13) it should be there. Also try it in Counterstrike Source on Dust (dark areas) or CS:GO in the Lake House. You have a "B" in your serial number, so its a November monitor with 1004 version. Many reviewers also got November monitors and didnt notice the purple issue or only a minor one. At least we know now, that Samsung delivers purple-issue free November versions not only to reviewers but also to customers. So maybe there is still hope for the C24.


Well i think of course they deliver the November versions also to customers, the problem is to be lucky enough to find a store with the new stock

Where did you buy yours Jaspa? Amazon?


----------



## VIR7US

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaspa85*
> 
> I don't have any purple\green issues in game nor with that COD (?) screenshot. I didn't play many games though, just Path of exile and Deus ex: md.
> I do, however, have purple\green flickering at the bottom of the rog-swift-pg258q web page.
> With some color combinations while I browse there is some kind of vertical line at the top left side of the screen. Doesn't happen in games. Can't make a picture because it ain't there atm.
> No pulsing, dead pixels etc.


Wow afaik the first November model, in the thread here. What is left is to establish the fact without a doubt that these new ones are indeed trail free. Could you set it to 144Hz, Response Time "Standard" and Black Equalizer to 7-14 (essentially factory reset) and make a video of pulling the CoD picture around that Hunched provided like shown in this 



?


----------



## HalongPort

I tested my October build over the weekend.

There is still purple issue in CS:GO (oh boy Cobblestone is ridiculous) and BF 1, but it is not as bas as my old September build and it has almost no purple trailing with the COD picture.
FreeSync flickering is still there (ingame in menu and on desktop) and I tried the Samsung driver - no difference.

However my monitor has *4* defect pixels all over the monitor. I tried to clean the screen, but it's not dirt or dust etc.








Backlightbleed is non-existing.

I would like to keep this monitor for 340€, but I guess Amazon.de has not any November/December builds in stock?

Debating about returning it or ordering a replacement - sale is still going on (maybe to clear old stock?).

edit:

My calibration report says, that I have a delta Emax 2.72


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HalongPort*
> 
> I tested my October build over the weekend.
> 
> There is still purple issue in CS:GO (oh boy Cobblestone is ridiculous) and BF 1, but it is not as bas as my old September build and it has almost no purple trailing with the COD picture.
> FreeSync flickering is still there (ingame in menu and on desktop) and I tried the Samsung driver - no difference.
> 
> However my monitor has *4* defect pixels all over the monitor. I tried to clean the screen, but it's not dirt or dust etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backlightbleed is non-existing.
> 
> I would like to keep this monitor for 340€, but I guess Amazon.de has not any November/December builds in stock?
> 
> Debating about returning it or ordering a replacement - sale is still going on (maybe to clear old stock?).
> 
> edit:
> 
> My calibration report says, that I have a delta Emax 2.72


Hi, does the OSD reveal a colour temperature tooltip? I find it necessary for the glorified reception of this device by the community.


----------



## jaspa85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maksim123*
> 
> Do you have default settings? Especially a changed black equalizer can influence/reduce the purple issue. But in default (13) it should be there. Also try it in Counterstrike Source on Dust (dark areas) or CS:GO in the Lake House. You have a "B" in your serial number, so its a November monitor with 1004 version. Many reviewers also got November monitors and didnt notice the purple issue or only a minor one. At least we know now, that Samsung delivers purple-issue free November versions not only to reviewers but also to customers. So maybe there is still hope for the C24.


Installing CS:GO now to check it. I didn't use default settings, changed it right away. Build date is november atleast it says so on the monitor itself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruimfine*
> 
> At first picture there is "Manufacture date: 2016.11". I know that language. Looks like this monitor is not for europe, america, asia market if there is label with such languages.


Probably for Russia, Ukraine, Belarus, Kazakhstan etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> Well i think of course they deliver the November versions also to customers, the problem is to be lucky enough to find a store with the new stock
> 
> Where did you buy yours Jaspa? Amazon?


I'm from Russia, so I bought it from a retailer (citilink).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VIR7US*
> 
> Wow afaik the first November model, in the thread here. What is left is to establish the fact without a doubt that these new ones are indeed trail free. Could you set it to 144Hz, Response Time "Standard" and Black Equalizer to 7-14 (essentially factory reset) and make a video of pulling the CoD picture around that Hunched provided like shown in this
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I'll reset it and make a video and I'll also check CS:GO.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Thank you, im curious to see the video too


----------



## jaspa85

I use cinema profile.
Here's videos using cinema profile with low input lag and fastest response:
1. https://vid.me/raOl
2. https://vid.me/HzAU

Videos after 'reset all':
1.https://vid.me/6GKG
2.https://vid.me/Ptqf

Got the purple issue







and if I put Black equalizer to 15+ at 'factory' settings, it becomes green.
I tried some different settings (Picture mode, Color, Birghtness etc) and it seems that's the only thing that actually changes purple\green is Contrast and Black equalizer with Contrast.
It doesnt look much different from October or September models.
No purple or green if I use sRGB picture mode and put contrast to 60 and Black equalizer to 20 for instance.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Weird, so it seems even November panels got this issue, maybe that happens just with this cod screenshot and the Reviewers didnt notice it in other active gaming sessions and movies... If this happen just in this particular situation honestly i can live with it...


----------



## aliquis

To make one thing clear first, i have no evidence so this is just speculation on my part, but from my experience with the samsung support and the stuff i read here i think that these problems may persist on this model for good.

I think samsung is either still unaware of these issues or they don't care.

I guess the reason why the c24fg70 received a firmware update at all is because of freesync issues (maybe AMD pressured them), remember the first batches of this model came with a freesync range of 90-144hz (had to use a tool like CRU to extend it manually) and two different freesync flicker problems.

As far as i read it, they fixed the blue line freesync flicker in the newer firmware and the freesync range is now as advertised (48-144hz) out of the box.


----------



## mtcn77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> To make one thing clear first, i have no evidence so this is just speculation on my part, but from my experience with the samsung support and the stuff i read here i think that these problems may persist on this model for good.
> 
> I think samsung is either still unaware of these issues or they don't care.
> 
> I guess the reason why the c24fg70 received a firmware update at all is because of freesync issues (*maybe AMD pressured them*), remember the first batches of this model came with a freesync range of 90-144hz (had to use a tool like CRU to extend it manually) and two different freesync flicker problems.
> 
> As far as i read it, they fixed the blue line freesync flicker in the newer firmware and the freesync range is now as advertised (48-144hz) out of the box.


Maybe, it was TWIMTMP?









*Slips into battlesuit*


----------



## jaspa85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> Weird, so it seems even November panels got this issue, maybe that happens just with this cod screenshot and the Reviewers didnt notice it in other active gaming sessions and movies... If this happen just in this particular situation honestly i can live with it...


I can't see purple\green issue with factory picture mode presets (sRGB,AOS) in Path of exile or Deus Ex:MD.
Cod screenshot using any of the factory presets (except Cinema one) - you can see it right away.
If you reduce Contrast to 0 it will be gone on every picture mode preset.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

It says FreeSync is not suppported on my CF791. What's up with this?


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaspa85*
> 
> I can't see purple\green issue with factory picture mode presets (sRGB,AOS) in Path of exile or Deus Ex:MD.
> Cod screenshot using any of the factory presets (except Cinema one) - you can see it right away.
> If you reduce Contrast to 0 it will be gone on every picture mode preset.


So excluding that screenshot, when u play games and watch movies with your personal custom setting u can see these artifacts? If not its totally fine i guess no?


----------



## Leopardi

So what does this purple haze eliminating Cinema mode do to picture quality? PC monitors review doesn't have it covered.


----------



## mtcn77

Can you set the gamma levels of colour channels yourselves? Since Samsung didn't include a 'cool' profile, this is what I want you to try(as is included in the one I got); 'rgb': 20/29/50%.


----------



## jaspa85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> So excluding that screenshot, when u play games and watch movies with your personal custom setting u can see these artifacts? If not its totally fine i guess no?


Nope, can't see anything. It is fine for me when I use it with Cinema profile, which I like so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> So what does this purple haze eliminating Cinema mode do to picture quality? PC monitors review doesn't have it covered.


Dunno, but every setting is blocked in OSD - Black equalizer, Contrast, Color, Brightness etc.
Picture quality and colors looks good for my taste.


----------



## Maksim123

My September C24 (currently in service, should arrive tomorrow) had much more purple issue than I see on your CS:GO video (in cinema mode). Its barely noticeable at least in the video, while on my monitor it was purple as hell. I also used Cinema mode, but it made the purple issue even worse than default, because of the contrast and saturation. So probably there still IS an improvement in November version.


----------



## mafiosii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maksim123*
> 
> My September C24 (currently in service, should arrive tomorrow) had much more purple issue than I see on your CS:GO video (in cinema mode). Its barely noticeable at least in the video, while on my monitor it was purple as hell. I also used Cinema mode, but it made the purple issue even worse than default, because of the contrast and saturation. So probably there still IS an improvement in November version.


dont get your hopes up for the support m8.

I turned a perfect (except purple hue) monitor in and when it came back it was scratched, the panel wasnt framed in the center of the screen and the purple was still there (they said they updated the firmware, but turned out they didnt)


----------



## VIR7US

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Can you set the gamma levels of colour channels yourselves? Since Samsung didn't include a 'cool' profile, this is what I want you to try(as is included in the one I got); 'rgb': 20/29/50%.


U have a cool profile right there


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









I also tried to capture the different Picture Modes as good as I could with a Smartphone. The factory calibrated "Custom" is best balanced in my opinion.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DrGroove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0451*
> 
> It says FreeSync is not suppported on my CF791. What's up with this?


Did you enable Freesync in the monitor OSD?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafiosii*
> 
> dont get your hopes up for the support m8.
> 
> I turned a perfect (except purple hue) monitor in and when it came back it was scratched, the panel wasnt framed in the center of the screen and the purple was still there (they said they updated the firmware, but turned out they didnt)


So did you return the monitor after that?


----------



## khyryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VIR7US*
> 
> U have a cool profile right there
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried to capture the different Picture Modes as good as I could with a Smartphone. The factory calibrated "Custom" is best balanced in my opinion.


I went through 3 September C24s and the standard white point was spectacularly bad on all of them -- unequivocally yellow/orange. To get the best of them to approach my Dell P2414H at default settings, I have to do red = 30, yellow = 35, blue = 50. I don't have a colorimeter, so my attempt at trying to measure color temperature is likely very flawed, but my camera measured (with a pure white full-screen image) 6637K for the Dell and 5421K for the Samsung with only brightness adjusted. (6500K is generally considered the proper white point.)


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> Did you enable Freesync in the monitor OSD?


You, Sir, are the man.

+Rep


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0451*
> 
> You, Sir, are the man.
> 
> +Rep


i coulda told u that lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> To make one thing clear first, i have no evidence so this is just speculation on my part, but from my experience with the samsung support and the stuff i read here i think that these problems may persist on this model for good.
> 
> I think samsung is either still unaware of these issues or they don't care.
> 
> I guess the reason why the c24fg70 received a firmware update at all is because of freesync issues (maybe AMD pressured them), remember the first batches of this model came with a freesync range of 90-144hz (had to use a tool like CRU to extend it manually) and two different freesync flicker problems.
> 
> As far as i read it, they fixed the blue line freesync flicker in the newer firmware and the freesync range is now as advertised (48-144hz) out of the box.


My October 27" model has: Standard freesync- 90-144hz and Ultimate freesync- 70-144hz


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *0451*
> 
> You, Sir, are the man.
> 
> +Rep
> 
> 
> 
> i coulda told u that lol
Click to expand...

But you didn't.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> - The curve is annoying for desktop use


Could you elaborate? why was it annoying to you?


----------



## mods9165

I bought a CF791 at the weekend and have been using it for work today and so far so good. Its strange, but in just a few hours, I have taken to the curve and it feels like its always been there.
I took a risk and just ordered one online, but have not been disappointed so far. No dead pixels (so far) or BLB that i can notice.
Its amazing that my ref MSI R9 290 under water is holding its own set to Ultimate. Overwatch 60FPS. SWBF 50FPS on high. BF1 has been problematic and does not load at Ultimate. Set to standard and its hit and miss if its does. I did get to run the Tank campaign last night and its was amazing in super wide.
I will be loading up some older games over time to enjoy to the super wide aspect.
I have come from a 23" 1080P 60Hz 2MS TN and the colour difference is night and day. This monitor has super sharpe image detail to my eyes and would not look out of place paired with a Mac.


----------



## Astreon

oc.uk sells CF791 now for a pretty damn good price.

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/samsung-cf791-34-3440x1440-va-freesync-100hz-gaming-zero-dot-widescreen-led-monitor-mo-232-sa.html

assuming that includes VAT, it's actually pretty cheap. Pretty close to what Dreamseller asks for Microboard M340CLZ if you add VAT.


----------



## DrGroove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Could you elaborate? why was it annoying to you?


I'm actually going to retract this statement. The curve was strange at first, but now feels fine.

I've also decided to keep this monitor. The picture quality really is excellent, and there's something else I was wrong about... Ultrawide is incredible, as long as the game properly supports it. I don't think I would ever want to go back to 16:9.


----------



## mods9165

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> oc.uk sells CF791 now for a pretty damn good price.
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/samsung-cf791-34-3440x1440-va-freesync-100hz-gaming-zero-dot-widescreen-led-monitor-mo-232-sa.html
> 
> assuming that includes VAT, it's actually pretty cheap. Pretty close to what Dreamseller asks for Microboard M340CLZ if you add VAT.


That price does include VAT and was where I bought my CF791 from.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> I'm actually going to retract this statement. The curve was strange at first, but now feels fine.
> 
> I've also decided to keep this monitor. The picture quality really is excellent, and there's something else I was wrong about... Ultrawide is incredible, as long as the game properly supports it. I don't think I would ever want to go back to 16:9.


Ah, so you needed to adapt, I get it.

Yeah, ultrawide is awesome. Out of all things that people "cannot go back to" (the list is so long... 144hz, ultrawide, IPS, VA, 1440p, 4K, 27 inch, 34 inch, yada yada), I find ultrawide the only thing trully awe-inspiring. The feeling of enlarging your FOV is something entirely different to prettier/smoother graphics, something on a whole different level, especially if you like hack and slash games, because it gives you a distinct advantage of seeing more of the screen


----------



## tiger style

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> oc.uk sells CF791 now for a pretty damn good price.
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/samsung-cf791-34-3440x1440-va-freesync-100hz-gaming-zero-dot-widescreen-led-monitor-mo-232-sa.html
> 
> assuming that includes VAT, it's actually pretty cheap. Pretty close to what Dreamseller asks for Microboard M340CLZ if you add VAT.


That's standard price. Quite cheeky they state 19% off from £989 when it's £799 direct from Samsung with free shipping.

http://shop.samsung.com/uk/details/samsung-34-curved-led-monitor/

No stock and to be fair, I'd go with overclockers for their customer service support and DPD but the price is nothing special.


----------



## Astreon

well, amazon.de wants 1170 EUR for that monitor, so for EU the price is great. In Poland its been 100 pounds more expensive than on OCUK (and there were only 12 pieces and since then there's NOTHING).


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaspa85*
> 
> I can't see purple\green issue with factory picture mode presets (sRGB,AOS) in Path of exile or Deus Ex:MD.
> Cod screenshot using any of the factory presets (except Cinema one) - you can see it right away.
> If you reduce Contrast to 0 it will be gone on every picture mode preset.


Hi did you notice these purple overdrive problems with games like Witcher 3 or GTA with normal settings? Because everyone seems to have this problem only in CS GO (or COD i dont remember) but i never played this game cause i dont like the genre...

If the purple issue is limited to this game and to few areas of it i honestly wouldnt mind at all... did you try it on Witcher?


----------



## Axaion

So i just recieved my C24FG70, sadly for starters it was september batch so already there its going back

Another funny little thing was the British power plug though..

Thankfully it was a good retailer so they told me to just get my money back and theyd pay shipping costs, but they didnt know when they would get a new batch

..so i guess ill wait till feburary for when some other retailer has them in stock again


----------



## Hive51

Hello guys,

First of all I apologise I'm clearly not fluent in English&#8230;

That being said, I've planned to change my Samsung 206BW (20", 1680x1050, advertised as 2ms) from 2007 by a C24FG7. I've a RX 480 and play mainly and lots of FPS (BF1, Bfront) and that's why I've decided to stay with a 1080p monitor. The C24FG70 looks terrible and has not all the awful design that "Gaming" brings in Hardware's World (Red everywhere, weird shape, etc). On top of that I love the curve.

Well I've still have doubts.

The Freesync Range is 70-144Hz trough DP. Ok but what about LFC now ? I see sometimes it needs 2.5 (max-min Freesync range) to work, sometimes 2. With a C24FG70, being at 50 FPS will still make it "smooth" because LFC is enabled or forget it ?

I don't think I do care about the purple thing right now.

Would this screen be a good idea ? What about LFC ?
Thank you !


----------



## Astreon

morele.net sells the CF791 again, but of course the price is garbage.

https://www.morele.net/monitor-samsung-lc34f791wquxen-1102526/

4840 PLN is like 200$ more expensive than in OC.UK. kekeke. Forget it, morele.

Sad point is, that people will buy it regardless of price. Making the next batch match the amazon.de price.


----------



## Hive51

Just another question, can the freesyng range be extanded trough CRU on C24FG70 ?


----------



## rvectors

Samsung direct have dropped the price by $50, doesn't say it's a promotion, seems a little early to start dropping unless they're not getting the expected take up.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvectors*
> 
> Samsung direct have dropped the price by $50, doesn't say it's a promotion, seems a little early to start dropping unless they're not getting the expected take up.


Well, ultrawides are still a niche market. 1000$ on a monitor is in the insane enthusiast theory.

Polish shops, of course, INCREASED the price.


----------



## Coldfriction

For Hive51,

I've had the 226BW for a lot of years before going to a cheap 1080p TN display before going to the C24FG70. I even had to replace a capacitor in the 226BW to keep it alive about five years ago. It was a great gaming display for it's time/price. AMD recommends a 2.5:1 max/min ratio for LFC with Freesync, but have stated that a 2:1 ratio still works for LFC. The 70-144hz range should provide LFC. I've had four different C24FG70s and have decided to keep the one I have as I'm tired of trying to get a November or newer panel. Changing the black equalizer value up from 13 to 16-17 reduces a lot of the purple blur and dims the screen a bit, which is fine as it's a very bright screen. I've used CRU to change one to a 48-144hz range just fine, but I had a hard time finding a way to get a game to run near the bottom of that range with my Fury. I still would love to get rid of the blue column of flashing pixels on the far right of the screen while running freesync, but I use this monitor with strobing primarily and not freesync so it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> For Hive51,
> 
> I've had the 226BW for a lot of years before going to a cheap 1080p TN display before going to the C24FG70. I even had to replace a capacitor in the 226BW to keep it alive about five years ago. It was a great gaming display for it's time/price. AMD recommends a 2.5:1 max/min ratio for LFC with Freesync, but have stated that a 2:1 ratio still works for LFC. The 70-144hz range should provide LFC. I've had four different C24FG70s and have decided to keep the one I have as I'm tired of trying to get a November or newer panel. Changing the black equalizer value up from 13 to 16-17 reduces a lot of the purple blur and dims the screen a bit, which is fine as it's a very bright screen. I've used CRU to change one to a 48-144hz range just fine, but I had a hard time finding a way to get a game to run near the bottom of that range with my Fury. I still would love to get rid of the blue column of flashing pixels on the far right of the screen while running freesync, but I use this monitor with strobing primarily and not freesync so it's not that big of a deal.


Nice, your actual panel is an October or September model? Do u notice that purple blur also in games like Witcher 3, GTA or only in games like COD? Thank u


----------



## Hive51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> For Hive51,
> 
> I've had the 226BW for a lot of years before going to a cheap 1080p TN display before going to the C24FG70. I even had to replace a capacitor in the 226BW to keep it alive about five years ago. It was a great gaming display for it's time/price. AMD recommends a 2.5:1 max/min ratio for LFC with Freesync, but have stated that a 2:1 ratio still works for LFC. The 70-144hz range should provide LFC. I've had four different C24FG70s and have decided to keep the one I have as I'm tired of trying to get a November or newer panel. Changing the black equalizer value up from 13 to 16-17 reduces a lot of the purple blur and dims the screen a bit, which is fine as it's a very bright screen. I've used CRU to change one to a 48-144hz range just fine, but I had a hard time finding a way to get a game to run near the bottom of that range with my Fury. I still would love to get rid of the blue column of flashing pixels on the far right of the screen while running freesync, but I use this monitor with strobing primarily and not freesync so it's not that big of a deal.


Wow ok ! So Ican change the range if I want to, could you please share your settings ?
In fact the last reason I didn't buy it was the Freesync range.
Good to buy then


----------



## Astreon

As expected: even at the highly elevated price, morele.net sold all their CF791s within several hours.

Next batch will be 5000 PLN, I guess


----------



## Coldfriction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> Nice, your actual panel is an October or September model? Do u notice that purple blur also in games like Witcher 3, GTA or only in games like COD? Thank u


I don't have any of those games unfortunately. The worst offenders for me have been CSGO and Dues Ex - Human Revolution. If it doesn't bother you in CSGO, it probably won't bother you anywhere.

with one dead sub-pixel. It had a great picture except for that. The second was
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hive51*
> 
> Wow ok ! So Ican change the range if I want to, could you please share your settings ?
> In fact the last reason I didn't buy it was the Freesync range.
> Good to buy then


The one I have now is a September model. The first one I had was an October model that had some horizontal line anomaly that I've seen in a couple of other C24FG70's. It's hard to see, but on the first one it was pretty bad. It tends to show up on the left side of the screen on these. My wife couldn't see it until I pointed it out. The second had a dead sub-pixel near the top of the screen. I was going to keep it, but amazon did a black friday deal on the monitor where they wouldn't refund me the difference. I had to send the unit back and purchase another to get any money back. The one they sent me was probably the best one I had before the current monitor. At that point, news was coming out in this thread that the November and newer monitors had improved firmware. I sent the monitor back and got another. I had learned how to check the serial number for manufacture dates and the new one was a September model (it's also the one I currently have decided to keep). I didn't even unbox it, I just requested to return it. When the replacement to that monitor was also a September model, I decided to open both up and keep the better of the two. They were both pretty solid, but the one I kept had a slightly better picture and didn't exhibit the wierd pixel issue I've found on the Hardforum quotes (dig back in this thread if you want to figure out what that is).

Overall I've only seen one dead pixel out of all of those panels. All have a slight bluish discoloration on the far right edge, and most have some horizontal line problem on the far left if you look closely. But after using my old monitor for a couple weeks while waiting for the last replacement, I can say any of these monitors blew that thing out of the water.


----------



## Hive51

Hi all,

I've ordered a C24FG70. Thanks to all of you for those many, many pages, tests and answers.
Can't wait to see what I will receive, I hope this will be a good one. Finger crossed ! Of course I'll keep you posted on what I have.

In the meantime if anyone has some CRU tips to widen the freesync range, I take everything in order to test and succed.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> I don't have any of those games unfortunately. The worst offenders for me have been CSGO and Dues Ex - Human Revolution. If it doesn't bother you in CSGO, it probably won't bother you anywhere.
> 
> with one dead sub-pixel. It had a great picture except for that. The second was
> The one I have now is a September model. The first one I had was an October model that had some horizontal line anomaly that I've seen in a couple of other C24FG70's. It's hard to see, but on the first one it was pretty bad. It tends to show up on the left side of the screen on these. My wife couldn't see it until I pointed it out. The second had a dead sub-pixel near the top of the screen. I was going to keep it, but amazon did a black friday deal on the monitor where they wouldn't refund me the difference. I had to send the unit back and purchase another to get any money back. The one they sent me was probably the best one I had before the current monitor. At that point, news was coming out in this thread that the November and newer monitors had improved firmware. I sent the monitor back and got another. I had learned how to check the serial number for manufacture dates and the new one was a September model (it's also the one I currently have decided to keep). I didn't even unbox it, I just requested to return it. When the replacement to that monitor was also a September model, I decided to open both up and keep the better of the two. They were both pretty solid, but the one I kept had a slightly better picture and didn't exhibit the wierd pixel issue I've found on the Hardforum quotes (dig back in this thread if you want to figure out what that is).
> 
> Overall I've only seen one dead pixel out of all of those panels. All have a slight bluish discoloration on the far right edge, and most have some horizontal line problem on the far left if you look closely. But after using my old monitor for a couple weeks while waiting for the last replacement, I can say any of these monitors blew that thing out of the water.


Thanks for the detailed review im really tempted to buy this monitor soon


----------



## aliquis

I have bought a cf791 too. The screen has dust particles behind the coating, one of them rather large (covering about 5 pixels). i have tested freesync(ultimate engine on and with monitor drivers installed) with the gsync demo (changed fps with the sliders from ~20Hz to above 100Hz) and with several games (the witcher3, ROTTR), it works and i didn't experience any flickering at all.

What surprised me a bit was not the monitor but the AMD rx480, i was sure that this card would struggle a lot with the high resolution (3440x1440) but in games like witcher3 and rottr it actually manages to keep a framerate about 50fps(TW3 more at 40+, ROTTR at 50+) at the high preset, which is playable with freesync in my opinion.

And i have, although not thoroughly i admit, tested the usual suspects that caused the purple artefacts with the c24fg70. The cf791 shows no trailing/shifting on those screenshots as far as i have seens as of yet whatsoever. Really makes you wonder, if this VA Panel can manage without these distortions, why not the c24fg70 too?


----------



## WinterSoldier

Guys i read this Question and Answer on the amazon Samsung C24 page.

Please can you confirm me if its true?

Q- What is the refresh rate?
A-144 hz on display port, 120 hz on HDMI. It's only color corrected to 125% sRGB on HDMI though.

Q- What do you mean Steven? That if u use the display port the colors will be worst than using the HDMI?
A- Yes, that is what happens, I don't know why they only color corrected the hdmi connection and not also the display port connection.

Basically he is saying the colors of the monitor are different (worst) if we use the Display port instead of the HDMI. Is it true??


----------



## PCM2

No, that's complete rubbish. Just a misunderstanding based on the fact the calibration report quotes figures using HDMI as the connection. Somebody incorrectly jumped to the conclusion that the monitor is therefore not calibrated properly under DP - it is - refer to my review.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> Basically he is saying the colors of the monitor are different (worst) if we use the Display port instead of the HDMI. Is it true??


Absolutely not.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Oh good to know i feel better now ahah, thanks guys : )


----------



## Quindor

Yeah, when I tested the CF791 I also saw no color difference when using different interfaces.

Also with the color profile set to ICC Profile : sRGB IEC6196602.1 in windows colors where on par if not better then my IPS monitors (when sitting directly in front of it). Changing that from the default profile did help with color accuracy for me.


----------



## Kinetix

Oh boy, here I go, shoppin' again.

Ordered another C24 (from Microcenter this time); eager to see which month it is. Unsure if them or Amazon are more likely to have newer stock, so I'm going to bounce between the two.


----------



## bobrocks95

Quick question: Is the serial number visible on the outside of the box to check the manufacturing date with the letter/number code? (i.e. A = October, B = November - and I also want to double-check that I have that correct)

I'd assume so, or people wouldn't be returning them without opening them, right?


----------



## Kinetix

Yeah, you don't have to open the box to get to the serial.


----------



## Axaion

So, in case i can get the next retailer to look at the box before sending it, what should they look for to get a november model, or later?

Mostly just to avoid september and october models.

Current one i got for EU Didnt have A or B in it, it had an "H" as the last latter before the numbers at the end of the serial


----------



## bobrocks95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetix*
> 
> Yeah, you don't have to open the box to get to the serial.


Thanks, I'll see if some niche retailer is able to take a look at the units before shipping them out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> So, in case i can get the next retailer to look at the box before sending it, what should they look for to get a november model, or later?
> 
> Mostly just to avoid september and october models.
> 
> Current one i got for EU Didnt have A or B in it, it had an "H" as the last latter before the numbers at the end of the serial


B is November according to this post and I'm sure some others: http://www.overclock.net/t/1605507/samsung-monitors-of-2016-introduced-curved-high-resolution-gaming-flat-and-business-monitor-help-me-understand-125-srgb-and-quantum-dot/2630#post_25778583

Do you have H9? That would make it a September. In the post I just linked they have HB.


----------



## poiuu

still can't get this monitor in our country yet, we tend not to get products with high return rates here in aus, it just show what the quality currently still is, with bad pixels or otherwise...


----------



## popol310

Hello guys,

I followed this thread since many pages but I was never register on the forum, it's done now.

I order one C34F791 on amazon.fr but it's not in stock at this moment so I will have to wait (since November...). Maybe they are waiting to fix the freesync issues ?

BTW : AOC show a new monitor today which looks very great !!!

AOC AG352UCG

- 35" 21:9
- MVA panel, 2000:1
- 3440x1440
- 2000R curvature
- 100Hz
- G-sync 30-100hz
- 4ms GtG
- Released in march for 899€


----------



## aliquis

Just a small update on my part: i have already returned my cf791, because it not only had sizable dust particles inside the panel (below the coating i guess and of the size of about 5 pixel, apparently the factory where they produce these panels is not clean) and i can also confirm the freesync flicker others have reported.

I was not able to spot it at first, because the issue seems to not only depend on the framerate but also on some other conditions, some applications seem to be more prone to it (i did test freesync with different games with integrated framerate limiters and the gsync demo)

The freesync flicker on the cf791 is worse than any freesync issues (blue line and white desktop flicker) on the c24fg70 by a big margin. As others have reported, the whole screen starts to pulse/flicker( the degree at which this occurs varies), but it is intolerable in any case.

I try not to exaggerate, but if you want to use this monitor with freesync, at least in its current state, the freesync implementation is almost worthless.

Even if you have 60+fps, it will flicker, only very high framerates (above 70 - 100) seem to be without flicker.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> Even if you have 60+fps, it will flicker, only very high framerates (above 70 - 100) seem to be without flicker.


That indeed makes the sync worthless, as 70-100 fps with sync on a 1440p ultrawide requires a GPU that's not even released yet.







in newer, more demanding games that is.

There also have been some complaints about pixels dying on this @ reddit. Panel being perfect 1st day, and then, dead pixels popping within a week. Normally, this is extremely rare, as most dead pixels are there from the moment the panel is produced. Weird, and disturbing.


----------



## Falkentyne

I guess I'm happy now that I skipped this monitor. I almost jumped the gun and bought it.


----------



## Phillip777

Finally c27fg70 on my desk =) November version, no purple artifacts and no flicker on standart mode. picture is nice ! very happy, but man, pixel density on 27 " 1080p looks terrible .(((


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillip777*
> 
> Finally c27fg70 on my desk =) November version, no purple artifacts and no flicker on standart mode. picture is nice ! very happy, but man, pixel density on 27 " 1080p looks terrible .(((


Nice im happy for you, where did you buy the November version, Amazon? I would like to get that same monitor but 24 inch


----------



## HalongPort

I'm writing one last time my thoughts about the C24FG70, because I'm done with this monitor now.

I already described my experience with an September model some time ago in this thread.
To sum up, it was a purple horror, but I've got a perfect panel (no dead pixel, no backlightbleed).

Last week I've got an October model with dead pxiel, so I ordered a replacement, which was also an October model but it had a different fw.

October model with 1002.2 fw:

it still has the purple issue in CS:GO and BF1, but it is not as bad as the September one
no obvious purple, green or blue trails on the COD picture
FreeSync options: standard and ultimate (144 - 90 / 70 Hz)
blue flicker line on the left while FreeSync is activated
4 dead pixels distributed in the center of the screen, no backlight bleed
calibration report says delta e = 2.72
October modle with 1001.1 fw:

absolute *no* purple issue in CS:GO and BF1, the guy on reddit was not lying
no obvious purple, green or blue trails on the COD picture
FreeSync options: On or off (144 - 90 Hz range)
blue flicker line on the left while FreeSync is activated
2 dead pixels on the upper left part of the screen, 1 dead pixel "line" in the middle, no backlight bleed
calibration report says delta *e = 1.68*
I agree with Hunched, that the newer models seem to have worse QC.
I agree with the reddit guy, monitors with no purple/green/blue issue exist.
I agree, that there are two different October models out there (1001.1 fw and 1002.2 fw).

IMHO everything produced in August, September or October should be recycled.

I returned those monitors and I will not order any new ones, because I am not able to get a decent November/December/Januar model and it seems like those Samsung monitors are not selling well.
(Amazon.de sale still going on







)

Back to the waiting game.


----------



## Kinetix

Wellp, the monitor coming from Microcenter appears to be an October month, wondering if I should just send it back when it arrives, too. Better than the september I got from Amazon, at least...


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetix*
> 
> Wellp, the monitor coming from Microcenter appears to be an October month, wondering if I should just send it back when it arrives, too. Better than the september I got from Amazon, at least...


I would adivse u to test it, maybe its a good one.

By the way how do u know its from October if u still didnt get it at home?


----------



## Kinetix

Microcenter was kind enough to include the serial number in the shipping email. Unfortunately, you don't receive the email before it ships.


----------



## DrGroove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> There also have been some complaints about pixels dying on this @ reddit. Panel being perfect 1st day, and then, dead pixels popping within a week. Normally, this is extremely rare, as most dead pixels are there from the moment the panel is produced. Weird, and disturbing.


Can you link the reddit thread for this?


----------



## Malinkadink

My local Microcenter has 3 available, i can drive down there tomorrow perhaps and check what dates they are. I saw their stock dropped to 1 from 3 at one point, now back to 3, so either they're finding new stock or got more of them in back to back shipments. Has anyone seen a December manufacture date yet? I think it's possible.


----------



## Kinetix

I just talked to Amazon support, they said they are now only stocking December models according to their inventory team. Anyone feel like testing this claim?







I probably will after Microcenter gets my October back


----------



## khyryk

We still rarely hear of people getting November models, so I don't know.


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetix*
> 
> I just talked to Amazon support, they said they are now only stocking December models according to their inventory team. Anyone feel like testing this claim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably will after Microcenter gets my October back


I will test one next time they go on sale for $270 lol.

Seriously it was at that price for a new one not so long ago. I am sure they will drop to $250 as soon as the new 1440p comes out.


----------



## rvectors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popol310*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I followed this thread since many pages but I was never register on the forum, it's done now.
> 
> I order one C34F791 on amazon.fr but it's not in stock at this moment so I will have to wait (since November...). Maybe they are waiting to fix the freesync issues ?
> 
> BTW : AOC show a new monitor today which looks very great !!!
> 
> AOC AG352UCG
> 
> - 35" 21:9
> - MVA panel, 2000:1
> - 3440x1440
> - 2000R curvature
> - 100Hz
> - G-sync 30-100hz
> - 4ms GtG
> - Released in march for 899€


Do we know who's supplying the panels? If it's Samsung, based on the three (what we thought were exciting) monitors, might turn out to be equally unexciting (read, s h * t e)


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvectors*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *popol310*
> 
> [...]
> - *MVA* panel, 2000:1
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> Do we know who's supplying the panels? If it's Samsung, based on the three (what we thought were exciting) monitors, might turn out to be equally unexciting (read, s h * t e)
Click to expand...

That'll be AUO.


----------



## Kris194

2000:1 is very poor contrast for VA panel.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetix*
> 
> I just talked to Amazon support, they said they are now only stocking December models according to their inventory team. Anyone feel like testing this claim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably will after Microcenter gets my October back


Really? Now thats amazing, i never seen a C24FG70 from December... its a shame i cant buy from amazon.com since i live in Europe, hope someone can test if thats true


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> Can you link the reddit thread for this?




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5oygwv/monitor_calibration_cf791/

This is literally the first monitor I've ever seen where people report dead pixels POPPING UP during normal use. Seems something is terribly wrong. pixels can fail, of course, but it's extremely unlikely in normal circumstances. Most dead pixels are dead from day 1. And here, several people reported this. Weird.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5oygwv/monitor_calibration_cf791/
> 
> This is literally the first monitor I've ever seen where people report dead pixels POPPING UP during normal use. Seems something is terribly wrong. pixels can fail, of course, but it's extremely unlikely in normal circumstances. Most dead pixels are dead from day 1. And here, several people reported this. Weird.


Actually in the link u posted just 2 people reported this not several, but i agree that is weird


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> Actually in the link u posted just 2 people reported this not several, but i agree that is weird


There's sadly more (just in different threads):

here for example:

http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/2591056


----------



## Phillip777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> Nice im happy for you, where did you buy the November version, Amazon? I would like to get that same monitor but 24 inch


Thank you! Citilink (Moscow)


----------



## Zange

@WinterSoldier

According to a german youtuber the cfg70 shows artefacting in Witcher 3.

I still dont get what exactly is causing this issue, I thought it was related to the aggressive overdrive. 1ms VA didnt sound realistic in the first place.

I also would like to know how Skyrim is performing on this monitor because on other VA budget panels it is a smearing /flicker fest.


----------



## MuscleBound

I read the text clarity on the CF791 is bad comapred to IPS. Can anyone comfirm?


----------



## asus1889

Yes, you are right. It's not as clear as IPS (especially dark letters) . But worser is that my C34F791 has 2 dust-/dirtspots in black and 2 dust-/dirtspots in grey. 2 - 4 pixels diameter. The AUO trauma is back. I send it already back to the seller. But it has no color stiches or folds like the Microboard. The haptics is also much better than the Microboards ones. The Microboard feels like a chewing gum machine







.


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asus1889*
> 
> Yes, you are right. It's not as clear as IPS (especially dark letters) . But worser is that my C34F791 has 2 dust-/dirtspots in black and 2 dust-/dirtspots in grey. 2 - 4 pixels diameter. The AUO trauma is back. I send it already back to the seller. But it has no color stiches or folds like the Microboard.


Have you or anyone else tried this with graphics design? Any good??


----------



## asus1889

Here are my measurements with a Spyder 5 Pro:


----------



## MuscleBound

images are too small


----------



## Astreon

So to sum up...

1. fuzzy text issue from E790 is in CF791 as well
2. freesync flickers below 80 fps
3. QC seems to be awful
4. very strange case of pixels dying on users (!?)
5. Stock is very limited (temporary problem, I guess. But hey, in Poland, you can't get it. Once every 2-3 weeks there's a batch of (exactly) 12 monitors, distributed between two shops. Every batch, the price increases by 200$, yet is still disappears after 2-3 hours of the monitor being available. FAIL.).

oh well...


----------



## asus1889

Blb isn't noticable. The only real advantage of this monitor.


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> So to sum up...
> 
> 1. fuzzy text issue from E790 is in CF791 as well
> 2. freesync flickers below 80 fps
> 3. QC seems to be awful
> 4. very strange case of pixels dying on users (!?)
> 5. Stock is very limited (temporary problem, I guess. But hey, in Poland, you can't get it. Once every 2-3 weeks there's a batch of (exactly) 12 monitors, distributed between two shops. Every batch, the price increases by 200$, yet is still disappears after 2-3 hours of the monitor being available. FAIL.).
> 
> oh well...


So fuzzy that it bothers you?


----------



## Astreon

Would be great if someone owning CF791 could shed some light on the text clarity issue in detail.


----------



## asus1889

Here is a photo of my ufo test on the Samsung C34F791. Compare it with a photo of an IPS monitor.


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Would be great if someone owning CF791 could shed some light on the text clarity issue in detail.


you don't own it but says text is fuzzy?


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> you don't own it but says text is fuzzy?


I'm just trying to collect all possible complaints from other users into one big list.

No need to be smug.


----------



## RSC08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> you don't own it but says text is fuzzy?


He keeps trolling the thread for some reason...


----------



## asus1889

Someone in a german forum has a defective subpixel and another a dust spot.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSC08*
> 
> He keeps trolling the thread for some reason...


If you had actually owned or seen any SVA/PVA monitor, you'd know they're not very good with text.

I know a troll here, and it's not Astreon.


----------



## VIR7US

Despite being happy overall with my second sample I've ordered another one from amazon.de because the 15% dreamhack discount will be over tomorrow. Some of the stuff I am reading here is horrible, but then again - my first sample was also defective with flickering @ 144Hz. Did anyone actually try to direct Samsung to this thread? They sure will not change anything if they are not aware of the major issues people are having with their devices...


----------



## Hunched

So far...
2x C24 from BestBuy.ca (Aug & Sept)
4x C24 from Staples.ca (All Oct)
1x C24 from TheSource.ca (Oct)
1x C24 from LondonDrugs.com (Oct)
And a replacement from The Source to arrive this week.
So 8 soon to be 9 C24's.

Obviously the first 2 from BestBuy.ca were atrociously bad with their older firmware.

All 4 from Staples.ca had backlight bleed issues, with the bottom right corner being a problem spot for all of them.
Only 2 of the 4 were even close to being tolerable with their issues.
Of the 2 unusable ones, one had backlight bleed everywhere around the edges and the other one was somehow blue from top to bottom on the right side and red along the bottom half of the left side.

The 1 from The Source has a stuck mostly green (depending on what's being displayed) pixel or subpixel in the middle of the screen that I could not fix.

Finally the most recent one from London Drugs is close or as good with physical QC as the ones I had from August and September.
There's some minor BLB on the bottom mid-left area but that's about it.

I never checked with my August and September ones so I don't know, but on all these panels there's gaps between the panel and the bezel in areas which you can see yellow light through if you were to look straight down at the bottom bezel from above for example. It correlates with the areas that have BLB.
Areas where the bezel is definitely making contact with the panel it's like a white steel blue in those areas, like what would happen if pressure was applied to part of the screen.

Anyways if the replacement I receive from The Source is no better I might just stick with the October London Drugs one, since it's the first one since the beginning Aug & Sept ones not to be a giant leap down in QC.
It's not perfect but the last 5 Oct C24's were terrible.

I've also bought from 4 of the 6 retailers in Canada selling this now, which are all the ones that don't charge 10% or 15% if you decide to return.
I've truly exhausted all my options, I think I've tried everything I can.
Even if NCIX or CanadaComputers have Nov or newer C24's which I doubt, the odds of getting one with some defects is high and then you pay restocking fees.


----------



## Coldfriction

I'm exchanging the current one I have as well. It developed some pretty severe (IMO) horizontal lines a couple inches up from the bottom of the screen. Let's see if Amazon has newer models. This screen is so nice it's sad to see the quality control problems occurring.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> So far...
> 2x C24 from BestBuy.ca (Aug & Sept)
> 4x C24 from Staples.ca (All Oct)
> 1x C24 from TheSource.ca (Oct)
> 1x C24 from LondonDrugs.com (Oct)
> And a replacement from The Source to arrive this week.
> So 8 soon to be 9 C24's.
> 
> Obviously the first 2 from BestBuy.ca were atrociously bad with their older firmware.
> 
> All 4 from Staples.ca had backlight bleed issues, with the bottom right corner being a problem spot for all of them.
> Only 2 of the 4 were even close to being tolerable with their issues.
> Of the 2 unusable ones, one had backlight bleed everywhere around the edges and the other one was somehow blue from top to bottom on the right side and red along the bottom half of the left side.
> 
> The 1 from The Source has a stuck mostly green (depending on what's being displayed) pixel or subpixel in the middle of the screen that I could not fix.
> 
> Finally the most recent one from London Drugs is close or as good with physical QC as the ones I had from August and September.
> There's some minor BLB on the bottom mid-left area but that's about it.
> 
> I never checked with my August and September ones so I don't know, but on all these panels there's gaps between the panel and the bezel in areas which you can see yellow light through if you were to look straight down at the bottom bezel from above for example. It correlates with the areas that have BLB.
> Areas where the bezel is definitely making contact with the panel it's like a white steel blue in those areas, like what would happen if pressure was applied to part of the screen.
> 
> Anyways if the replacement I receive from The Source is no better I might just stick with the October London Drugs one, since it's the first one since the beginning Aug & Sept ones not to be a giant leap down in QC.
> It's not perfect but the last 5 Oct C24's were terrible.
> 
> I've also bought from 4 of the 6 retailers in Canada selling this now, which are all the ones that don't charge 10% or 15% if you decide to return.
> I've truly exhausted all my options, I think I've tried everything I can.
> Even if NCIX or CanadaComputers have Nov or newer C24's which I doubt, the odds of getting one with some defects is high and then you pay restocking fees.


Sorry why you dont try buying one directly from the Samsung site?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> Sorry why you dont try buying one directly from the Samsung site?


Because I'm in Canada, we can't.
Trust me, I know of every single place I can buy a C24 and return it without losing money and I've tried them all.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Because I'm in Canada, we can't.


Ah ok i didnt know that, i hope u will finally find a model from November, u deserve it after 8 tries


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> Ah ok i didnt know that, i hope u will finally find a model from November, u deserve it after 8 tries


I'm still skeptical as to how much better if at all Nov models are, PCM's review didn't seem much different.
Though his Nov was 1004.0 in the service menu, where all my Oct's have been 1002.2, I don't know if there's any real difference.

These monitors are selling at a nearly non-existent pace in Canada from what I can tell from the limited information available.
Stock levels are no longer displayed at Best Buy, are never shown at Staples or The Source, and isn't accurate at London Drugs as I bought one and the number didn't change.

I gave up on BestBuy.ca because they had like 19 C24's in stock at the beginning of November and it stayed at 17 until late December when they stopped displaying it.
The number only went down when I bought my 2 from them. So unless they sold them all (which they haven't) it's all old.
Staples checked with their vendor and said all theirs were received in early December, all pre-November. No idea how many they have left.
The Source and London Drugs started selling them just a week or two ago this January, yet they're somehow October models.

All the October ones might be gone or almost gone from somewhere and new ones on the way, or there could still be a seemingly endless stockpile.

It sucks to give up now as I could be close, but I could also still be really far, I have no way of knowing.
Who knows how many more exchanges I'd have to do with Staples, The Source, or London Drugs before getting a November or newer one.
Even if somewhere else new starts selling them it's no guarantee of new models either as we can see, somehow they're getting October ones in January.

So with all that I'm considering settling with the October one from LD I have right now.
I wouldn't settle if I was certain November and newer models were better than late October ones with the Standard/Ultimate updates.
It doesn't help that nobody who has had an October one has got a November or newer one to test for any improvements yet.

C24's manufactured in January may be no further improved upon from late October models.
All C24's from the first October one with Standard/Ultimate to the most recent one manufactured may be identical and indistinguishable.
As far as I know any revisions and improvements made to the C24 have only happened once, sometime in October, and nothing has changed since.

As I've said all the October ones I've gotten until now have been a noticeable downgrade with dead pixels, BLB or other anomalies my August and September models did not suffer from.
I refused to settle for a worse panel because I couldn't keep my good quality August one and simply update its firmware.
This alone is a lot of the reason for the exchanges, getting a November or newer one was part of it that would have been nice.


----------



## khyryk

Of the C24s you opened, any uniformity issues or is it just my luck?


----------



## ncck

Thanks for the info everyone. I actually have UHD TV from Samsung which is great for movies and console games but didn't expect the PC one to be such a Miss!


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> I'm exchanging the current one I have as well. It developed some pretty severe (IMO) horizontal lines a couple inches up from the bottom of the screen. Let's see if Amazon has newer models. This screen is so nice it's sad to see the quality control problems occurring.


Is that the Cf791?


----------



## bobrocks95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> So, in case i can get the next retailer to look at the box before sending it, what should they look for to get a november model, or later?
> 
> Mostly just to avoid september and october models.
> 
> Current one i got for EU Didnt have A or B in it, it had an "H" as the last latter before the numbers at the end of the serial


Hey, did you ever figure out what month that one with an "H" is? Or did you just send it back?

I'm talking with a salesperson in a store in Indiana... He said they have models with a "B" which should be November, which is awesome, but he said he also had a bunch with "H"... I'll be sure to share the store if things work out well, they ship nation-wide









Could "H" possibly be December???


----------



## VIR7US

AFAIK it is not only the digit or letter by themselves, it is the position in the serial - it is always the 9th one it looks like. Serials from August/September seem to have an "H" as last letter, but it is on the 8th position and therefore it does not tell the date of production.


----------



## bobrocks95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VIR7US*
> 
> AFAIK it is not only the digit or letter by themselves, it is the position in the serial - it is always the 9th one it looks like. Serials from August/September seem to have an "H" as last letter, but it is on the 8th position and therefore it does not tell the date of production.


I showed him the photo Hunched posted with the letter highlighted and made it clear it was the last before the underlined numbers, but you can never underestimate human error- my best guess is that they were H9 and September models, or maybe H is indeed December for no good reason.

I'd like to hear from Axaion though since he may still have his H screen and be able to tell us what it means. Personally I'm just going to see if I can get a decent November one- bird in the hand and all that.


----------



## Coldfriction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> Is that the Cf791?


It's the C24FG70


----------



## DrGroove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Would be great if someone owning CF791 could shed some light on the text clarity issue in detail.


Well I can say that I don't know what he's talking about. Yeah maybe if you looked very closely and compared to an IPS screen you would notice a difference, but text seems nice and clear to me at normal viewing distance.


----------



## Balsagna

So, with tax check coming right around the corner.

Should I pick up the CF791 or an Asus ROG 34"

Or wait a bit longer for something like the HP Omen


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> So, with tax check coming right around the corner.
> 
> Should I pick up the CF791 or an Asus ROG 34"
> 
> Or wait a bit longer for something like the HP Omen


Depends do you want VA or IPS and freesync or gsync. If freesync + VA then samsung, if IPS + gsync Asus, if VA + Gsync wait for the Omen.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobrocks95*
> 
> I showed him the photo Hunched posted with the letter highlighted and made it clear it was the last before the underlined numbers, but you can never underestimate human error- my best guess is that they were H9 and September models, or maybe H is indeed December for no good reason.
> 
> I'd like to hear from Axaion though since he may still have his H screen and be able to tell us what it means. Personally I'm just going to see if I can get a decent November one- bird in the hand and all that.


I sent mine back on friday, but it had H as the last letter before the numbers at the end

It was a september batch.

And yes, it was H909009 or something like that at the end


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> I sent mine back on friday, but it had H as the last letter before the numbers at the end
> 
> It was a september batch.
> 
> And yes, it was H909009 or something like that at the end


Does the back of the monitor where the input ports are actually show a manufacture date or is it all S/N based?


----------



## Kalimera

I want to ask the people who have already tried and returned the C24FG70, do you think that this monitor is a considerable step up from a good 144Hz TN if it didn't have those issues (purple overshoot, freesync flickering, dead pixels etc.).


----------



## Kinetix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Does the back of the monitor where the input ports are actually show a manufacture date or is it all S/N based?


'I have a "B." (and a line above the serial number says "Manufactured November 2016."'

That's a quote from an Amazon reviewer.

Coincidentally(?), not only are they the only one so far from Amazon who has said they've received a November or later model, but they are also a Vine reviewer.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Does the back of the monitor where the input ports are actually show a manufacture date or is it all S/N based?


Both actually, but the box itself does only show S/N


----------



## asder00

I just requested a return for my C24 September build. (bought on amazon.it on November 24)
Gonna wait a bit more time before buying one again, don't wanna end up like @Hunched with endless returns.








In these 2 months i had with the monitor i cannot see myself buying another model, it's just too good at the moment... if you don't have the purple/freesync issues that is


----------



## Malorne

So umm... how well does the "ultimate engine" (freesync 70-144) work on the C24 ?
What happens when you drop below 70fps? at what point do you get some sort of obvious motion judder?

Edit: Realizing i just posted a very subjective question that's probably not going to get answered & in order to make my post a little less useless i will add my personal experience with the monitor on a retail shop i had a couple of days ago as far as the "purple trails" go.

I got to play around with an October build (newer firmware ultimate engine etc) And my findings are in-line with the pcmonitors review. Purple trailing @144Hz was quite faint while being at its worst @100Hz

I also played a bit of BF1 @144Hz(while also conducting some other tests) and i really couldn't notice any purple trailing even while looking for it and aiming at brown/grey/black spots of the map. If November builds are supposed to be even marginally better im gonna buy one of those babies problems be damned. I mean the overall picture quality and strobing implementation have really blown me away.


----------



## GreyFlyer

On my CF791, which I got from Korea, the serial number shows H as the very last character, with an H and C being the 8th and 7th letter, respectively, from the end. Right above that it says the manufacturing date is December of 2016. So I am confused about the letters at this point. Here is an image of my panel details;



However, my monitor sometimes will have a loud static noise when first powering on my computer and the image comes on. Whenever the image first appears on the screen via displayport, that is when the static noise comes. Usually it will only happen when I boot up my system for the first time in a day, and it goes away after about 5-10 seconds most of the time.

When it does go away, there is an intermittent issue of the audio lagging behind about 3-4 seconds. So when I try to play an audio or video file, the audio will lag behind. This does not happen every single time though. Sometimes the static noise comes, then goes, then comes back, then goes until the next time it happens, but on occasion, this static will happen and the audio will still be in sync after it happens.

If I turn the monitor off and then back on, the audio problem goes away and everything works as it should. I was wondering if anyone else has had this issue. I contacted Samsung about it and they said that they have not heard of any previous reports of it happening.

With all of that said, I don't think that it is a serious enough problem to exchange the monitor, although if anyone has some input/advice on what step to take if any, I would appreciate it. I thought that maybe it could be the capacitors on the sound board, but I really hope that it isn't.


----------



## SlyFox

Hopefully this is true and the new monitors will be available from Amazon on January 27th.

Link to the article
Quote:


> *Price & Availability*
> The Samsung CFG70 gaming monitor (*Amazon* / Lazada) can be pre-ordered from Lazada until the 26th of January 2017, at the following links and prices :
> 
> *27″ Samsung LC27FG70FQE : RM 2,099 / US$ 449
> 24″ Samsung LC24FG70FQE : RM 1,699 / US$ 349*
> In addition, the first 100 customers to pre-order a Samsung CFG70 gaming monitor from Lazada will receive a free gift worth up to RM 264 / ~US$ 59!
> 
> *Delivery and offline purchase at selected retail outlets of the Samsung CFG70 gaming monitors will begin from 27 January 2017 onwards*.


----------



## bobrocks95

Sorry in advance to quote so many people!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> I sent mine back on friday, but it had H as the last letter before the numbers at the end
> 
> It was a september batch.
> 
> And yes, it was H909009 or something like that at the end


Ah, H9 like I thought. Thanks for the reply.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetix*
> 
> 'I have a "B." (and a line above the serial number says "Manufactured November 2016."'
> 
> That's a quote from an Amazon reviewer.
> 
> Coincidentally(?), not only are they the only one so far from Amazon who has said they've received a November or later model, but they are also a Vine reviewer.


Wouldn't be surprised if they got a hand-picked November, every other reviewer certainly did. I'll look for that review to see what they said on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malorne*
> 
> So umm... how well does the "ultimate engine" (freesync 70-144) work on the C24 ?
> What happens when you drop below 70fps? at what point do you get some sort of obvious motion judder?


LFC kicks in and is supposed to frame double (or triple or quadruple, etc) so you get a framerate between 70 and 144. So if the game is running at around 50 fps the monitor will be refreshing at 100Hz and every frame will be shown twice.

Now, I don't have the monitor to tell you how well the LFC works and if there's any judder from it or not, but I haven't heard anything negative about it yet. Nobody's talked about judder as it kicks in or anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreyFlyer*
> 
> On my CF791, which I got from Korea, the serial number shows H as the very last character, with an H and C being the 8th and 7th letter, respectively, from the end. Right above that it says the manufacturing date is December of 2016. So I am confused about the letters at this point. Here is an image of my panel details


C is what we expected for December, so it's not out of the ordinary at all. B is November, naturally C would be December.

Your audio problem could possibly be coil whine from your GPU? That's my best guess- mine plays static through my monitor speakers whenever I'm playing a game or doing anything else that pushes the GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlyFox*
> 
> Hopefully this is true and the new monitors will be available from Amazon on January 27th.
> 
> Link to the article


Not sure what that's saying. Is that for a specific country? The press release is reading like the monitors are coming out for the first time when they've been available for months. It's not a product re-launch either, because Samsung never did a recall or anything.

Anyway, I just ordered a supposed November model, I'll be sure to post when I get it in.


----------



## SlyFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobrocks95*
> 
> Not sure what that's saying. Is that for a specific country? The press release is reading like the monitors are coming out for the first time when they've been available for months. It's not a product re-launch either, because Samsung never did a recall or anything.
> 
> Anyway, I just ordered a supposed November model, I'll be sure to post when I get it in.


From my understanding they were supposed to come out with a new revision for 2017.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlyFox*
> 
> From my understanding they were supposed to come out with a new revision for 2017.


From what i understood they just showed and released their curved monitor for the first time in a Asian country (probably Malaysia), thats all, they never talked about new revisions. they are just saying these curved monitor will be finally available for the first time in that country (a country from Indonesia).


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asder00*
> 
> I just requested a return for my C24 September build. (bought on amazon.it on November 24)
> Gonna wait a bit more time before buying one again, don't wanna end up like @Hunched with endless returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In these 2 months i had with the monitor i cannot see myself buying another model, it's just too good at the moment... if you don't have the purple/freesync issues that is


There's nothing to wait for if they aren't selling in your country.

If anything there's now 9 less old C24's in Canada because of me.

I've given up on Best Buy since they have so many old ones.
Staples might be almost out of old C24's.
I don't know why The Source and London Drugs are getting Oct units in mid January, they should have got new ones, I could have waited months for that...

So everywhere that sells it has old ones and they aren't selling, and everywhere that could sell it can just get old ones if they do and that's whats happened so far.
So I can wait for one of these places to sell out of all their old ones, or I can wait for somewhere to actually receive new units to sell.
Doesn't look like either will happen for a very long time.

Best Buy had 17 in stock early November and didn't sell a single one in a month and a half.
I bet I could get a 2016 August or September model from them in 2018 at that rate, selling 0 C24's every month and a half, what progress!

The only chance I have at getting a new one is making one of these places run out of stock, and hoping they then get new ones to continue selling.
None of these places show how many they have anymore though, LD's level is not accurate.

So knowing all that, and the fact no one person has had both a November and pre-November C24, I'm about to settle with my best Oct.
Of my 6 October ones, 3 were broken in some way and of the other remaining 3 only 1 had usually non-distracting BLB.
I don't have much longer to keep my current one, so I have a choice to make of whether I go for Nov or a better Oct.
I don't know if I've just had a bad luck streak of atrocious Oct C24's or if this is what I should continue to expect.
If I have to go through another 6 C24's to get one as decent as this, I'd like to not return this one.
My 9th (7th Oct probably) should arrive this week before my return period for the one I'm using is up.

I've not seen anything showing me November C24's (1004.0) are any different from late October C24's (1002.2)
Even if December or January units were somehow magical, November is still so far out of reach.


----------



## bobrocks95

If my incoming unit is a November build, would it be helpful to have a comparison between a September and a November?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobrocks95*
> 
> If my incoming unit is a November build, would it be helpful to have a comparison between a September and a November?


Yes, very likely that would be extremely helpful


----------



## Hunched

We know that August, September, and early October models are to be avoided like the purple plague they are.
What's not clear is if any further changes and/or improvements have happened since the ones in late October (1002.2)

You may as well do the comparison if you'd like, but we know the November one is going to be superior like the one PCM reviewed.
What I'd like is a comparison between late October C24's and newer models, which I would do if I could ever get a newer one.


----------



## GreyFlyer

Ok I rebooted my computer three separate times in a period of about an hour and caught/recorded the issue on all instances of those reboots as it happened. In the beginning of the first video, you'll hear the static like noise from the monitor speakers come on, go off, and come back on. It's not always like this; sometimes it's consistent and stays going until I turn the monitor off, like in the second and third videos. You'll also notice the audio lag later in all videos before I turn the monitor off and back on again, and after that it comes back into proper sync with my inputs.

In the second video, you'll notice the consistent audio issue, which is much louder than the on and off one. It's at least 3 times the volume, which can be very distracting for people in the same room as me.

The third video shows that the issue is definitely coming from the monitor speakers and that it goes on and off. Again, I demonstrate the audio lag and from which input the video is transmitted from (DisplayPort).

I've recorded three videos, with the second being recorded about 20 minutes after the first to capture the issue at it's worst and loudest. The third was captured approximately 30 minutes later. Here are the links for the three videos;












This one shows it happening starting from pre-boot all the way up to the log in screen just to prove that the same defect happens almost every time. Again the noise is very loud and it is definitely coming from the monitor speakers, as shown in this third video of the same issue.

I think for a $1000 monitor this should not be happening. December 2016 manufacture date for reference.


----------



## technodanvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreyFlyer*
> 
> Here are two videos of the issue I am having.


That's....pretty awful.


----------



## GreyFlyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *technodanvan*
> 
> That's....pretty awful.


Yes it is. Unforgiveable at this price point. However, given that I have no dead pixels or defects with the picture, I don't know if it's worth sending it back, possibly getting a replacement with the same issue, and then having to play the screen lottery.

It may be the DisplayPort cable, so maybe I should get a higher quality DP cable. It could be something wrong with the transfer of the audio signal through the wire, and since it could be a cheap low cost low quality cable, I should try to get a replacement cable and see what happens.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreyFlyer*
> 
> Yes it is. Unforgiveable at this price point. However, given that I have no dead pixels or defects with the picture, I don't know if it's worth sending it back, possibly getting a replacement with the same issue, and then having to play the screen lottery.
> 
> It may be the DisplayPort cable, so maybe I should get a higher quality DP cable. It could be something wrong with the transfer of the audio signal through the wire, and since it could be a cheap low cost low quality cable, I should try to get a replacement cable and see what happens.


Can you turn the monitor speaker off and it doesn't do that? I'd settle for that, if the screen is good otherwise.


----------



## GreyFlyer

Initially I don't think it allows me to do that. For some reason when I mute the speakers, they become unmuted the next time I turn the monitor on. I will do further testing tomorrow and update.

But yes, if the speakers are muted on the monitor, it doesn't happen.


----------



## Kinetix

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_Samsung: The best available option is that you accept the delivery, if you are unhappy with the Manufacturing date, you can return the product.

Me: Yes but is there no way to avoid the process of buying and returning monitors over and over until I happen upon a new enough date? Wouldn't it be simpler to determine the date before the item has been shipped in the first place?

Samsung: Yes, I do understand your point here. However, as the warranty is covered from the Date of purchase, the Manufacturing date should not be a big concern.

Samsung: All the Samsung Monitors are checked with strict quality tests before sent to the Customer, also, the LED Monitors have long life span.

Samsung: A difference of a month in the Manufacturing date should not affect the specification or built quality.

Me: Normally I would agree, but it's been shown by several reputable sources that pre-November models of this monitor generally come with more aggressive overshoot issues at various refresh rates under 144Hz which is not present in newer builds, and also less discrepancy in the firmware, as many pre-November models simply have the standard Freesync On or Off instead of Freesync On, Standard, or Ultimate,

Me: I would like to avoid the issue of receiving one of these monitors and having to replace it down the line by just receiving one of the newer builds in the first place

Samsung: Thank you for waiting. I'll be with you in just a moment.

Samsung: Yes, I am completely agree that you wish to take all the precautions necessary here. I appreciate that. However, please note that there is not such difference in the Monitor. Also, I can assure you that the difference you have stated is either for different models or different screen size of the Monitor.

Me: I'm afraid they were reports for the same monitor, model and size. September and October models received by multiple users all have varying levels of these issues, most noticeably reproducible of which would be the fact that some came with the expanded FreeSync options and some did not. No one with November or later models are having these issues, but most people who seem to be getting November models in the first place are reviewers

Samsung: Please give me a few minutes to review the information you have shared.

Samsung: I have checked my resources, looking at the sales at the Christmas and Holidays season, I see that you should get a Monitor that was manufactured in the last week of the November.We at Live chat have our expertise in Technical troubleshooting only, however, I will share the contact details of our sales team who can help you with the exact stock or manufacturing date._



Make of this what you will.


----------



## sleepingdog

Quote:


> Also, I can assure you that the difference you have stated is either for different models or different screen size of the Monitor.


Always the same. First option is to insult the consumer by claiming that he does not know what he is talking about. Well, if you receive a working model, it was worth the hassle I guess.


----------



## MuscleBound

Just turn off the speaker mate. Who uses monitor speakers anyway?


----------



## Kalimera

So, a store near me has the C24FG70 in stock, just one piece. I wrote down the s/n and it is 0Q4WHTJHA00816. That's an October model, right?


----------



## SlyFox

Must of been mistaken then, I thought they were coming out with new revisions at CES 2017.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreyFlyer*
> 
> Ok I rebooted my computer three separate times in a period of about an hour and caught/recorded the issue on all instances of those reboots as it happened. In the beginning of the first video, you'll hear the static like noise from the monitor speakers come on, go off, and come back on. It's not always like this; sometimes it's consistent and stays going until I turn the monitor off, like in the second and third videos. You'll also notice the audio lag later in all videos before I turn the monitor off and back on again, and after that it comes back into proper sync with my inputs.
> 
> In the second video, you'll notice the consistent audio issue, which is much louder than the on and off one. It's at least 3 times the volume, which can be very distracting for people in the same room as me.
> 
> The third video shows that the issue is definitely coming from the monitor speakers and that it goes on and off. Again, I demonstrate the audio lag and from which input the video is transmitted from (DisplayPort).
> 
> I've recorded three videos, with the second being recorded about 20 minutes after the first to capture the issue at it's worst and loudest. The third was captured approximately 30 minutes later. Here are the links for the three videos;
> 
> This one shows it happening starting from pre-boot all the way up to the log in screen just to prove that the same defect happens almost every time. Again the noise is very loud and it is definitely coming from the monitor speakers, as shown in this third video of the same issue.
> 
> I think for a $1000 monitor this should not be happening. December 2016 manufacture date for reference.


Should not be happening even for a $10 monitor. Return.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetix*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _Samsung: The best available option is that you accept the delivery, if you are unhappy with the Manufacturing date, you can return the product.
> 
> Me: Yes but is there no way to avoid the process of buying and returning monitors over and over until I happen upon a new enough date? Wouldn't it be simpler to determine the date before the item has been shipped in the first place?
> 
> Samsung: Yes, I do understand your point here. However, as the warranty is covered from the Date of purchase, the Manufacturing date should not be a big concern.
> 
> Samsung: All the Samsung Monitors are checked with strict quality tests before sent to the Customer, also, the LED Monitors have long life span.
> 
> Samsung: A difference of a month in the Manufacturing date should not affect the specification or built quality.
> 
> Me: Normally I would agree, but it's been shown by several reputable sources that pre-November models of this monitor generally come with more aggressive overshoot issues at various refresh rates under 144Hz which is not present in newer builds, and also less discrepancy in the firmware, as many pre-November models simply have the standard Freesync On or Off instead of Freesync On, Standard, or Ultimate,
> 
> Me: I would like to avoid the issue of receiving one of these monitors and having to replace it down the line by just receiving one of the newer builds in the first place
> 
> Samsung: Thank you for waiting. I'll be with you in just a moment.
> 
> Samsung: Yes, I am completely agree that you wish to take all the precautions necessary here. I appreciate that. However, please note that there is not such difference in the Monitor. Also, I can assure you that the difference you have stated is either for different models or different screen size of the Monitor.
> 
> Me: I'm afraid they were reports for the same monitor, model and size. September and October models received by multiple users all have varying levels of these issues, most noticeably reproducible of which would be the fact that some came with the expanded FreeSync options and some did not. No one with November or later models are having these issues, but most people who seem to be getting November models in the first place are reviewers
> 
> Samsung: Please give me a few minutes to review the information you have shared.
> 
> Samsung: I have checked my resources, looking at the sales at the Christmas and Holidays season, I see that you should get a Monitor that was manufactured in the last week of the November.We at Live chat have our expertise in Technical troubleshooting only, however, I will share the contact details of our sales team who can help you with the exact stock or manufacturing date._
> 
> 
> 
> Make of this what you will.


Typical live chat nonsense, call them with a specific question or issue and they are clueless and repeat what they are told to repeat, avoid answering any specific questions, have no access to technical or stock/delivery data.
Your best bet is to get a hold of an email on an actual person that has access to what you want. Often they will just repeat the same crap back if they even reply though. Be it a shop or manufacturer, they want to sell what they have and do not like it when consumers figure out one version is better than the other and nitpick to get the better one. Shops are dumb that they do not return such faulty products back and request a newer stock... Sometimes I even outright tell them when returning a product to them but I doubt they ever care.

---

So what is the current deal with C24FG70?
December and later have less purple ting for motion scenes and actual working FreeSync? Any other changes or issue to be aware of? Black light bleeding?
The prices are still quite outrageous especially for a monitor with issues.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Should not be happening even for a $10 monitor. Return.
> Typical live chat nonsense, call them with a specific question or issue and they are clueless and repeat what they are told to repeat, avoid answering any specific questions, have no access to technical or stock/delivery data.
> Your best bet is to get a hold of an email on an actual person that has access to what you want. Often they will just repeat the same crap back if they even reply though. Be it a shop or manufacturer, they want to sell what they have and do not like it when consumers figure out one version is better than the other and nitpick to get the better one. Shops are dumb that they do not return such faulty products back and request a newer stock... Sometimes I even outright tell them when returning a product to them but I doubt they ever care.
> 
> ---
> 
> So what is the current deal with C24FG70?
> December and later have less purple ting for motion scenes and actual working FreeSync? Any other changes or issue to be aware of? Black light bleeding?
> The prices are still quite outrageous especially for a monitor with issues.


November and later. The prices are quite outrageous not only for these Samsung but for every high end monitor actually.


----------



## Alastair

Whats the current deal with the CF791 vs. Microboard/Crossover? I am about to pull the trigger on the Koreans cause I haven't heard much negativity about those monitors.


----------



## VIR7US

I received another C24FG70 from amazon.de. October one, with worse Calibration Report than the one I already have (Gamma 2.18 vs 2.05, but greyscale virtually the same). Funny enough its an older version than the one I got two weeks ago as a replacement for my defective first sample, almost like it has been just further down the shelf, because shipped from Samsung earlier. Amazon removed now both the C24FG70 and the C27FG70 from their range in Germany altogether, so I wonder whether or not I will be able to order a replacement and if and when they will be restocked at all.

Amazon.de sold (or replaced) 20 pcs in the last 4 weeks, but with all the issues and the returns no wonder they decided against it for now. I spoke several times with the amazon support and asked for a November version with an explanation how to identify the month of production in the serial. But unfortunately and understandably enough, there is no one in their gargantuan warehouses able to take over the task.

I'll probably call some other shops in the next couple of days in oder to find out if they are able to check the serials...


----------



## Kalimera

Went yolo and bought the C24FG70 i found. Worse case scenario i return it to store i bought it, which is 10mins from my house.

It's an October model ("A") and has Ultimate/Standard Freesync settings. So far i haven't noticed anything negative to speak of, except maybe the stand which is way too deep, but that was expected. No panel glow, blb, weird overshoot, dead pixels or flickering yet. I played some Dark Souls 3, it was pretty nice, but i wasn't blown away either. Felt like a 144Hz TN with some minor overshoot. Will put it through its paces and report later.


----------



## VIR7US

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalimera*
> 
> Went yolo and bought the C24FG70 i found. Worse case scenario i return it to store i bought it, which is 10mins from my house.
> 
> It's an October model ("A") and has Ultimate/Standard Freesync settings. So far i haven't noticed anything negative to speak of, except maybe the stand which is way too deep, but that was expected. No panel glow, blb, weird overshoot, dead pixels or flickering yet. I played some Dark Souls 3, it was pretty nice, but i wasn't blown away either. Felt like a 144Hz TN with some minor overshoot. Will put it through its paces and report later.


Where are you located at? Greece by any chance? Its pretty cool but uncommon that you were able to test the monitor so much in the store...







How much did you pay?


----------



## Kalimera

Yeah, Greece. Didn't get to "test" the monitor in store but at least i got the s/n. Played few rounds of CS:GO with bots, no purple overshoot issue yet. The curve annoys me in desktop, but works pretty well in games.


----------



## Falkentyne

I think this is the most returned monitor I have ever seen on this forum. I thought the 1440p IPS panel lotteries and the inversion artifacts and random panel dying of the PG278Q were bad...Even the Eizo FS2421 lottery wasn't this bad!


----------



## aliquis

For me personally, i gave both the c24fg70 (still have it) and the cf791 (returned) a chance, i understand that there may always be issues even on a premium device, i don't expect perfection ( certainly didn't like the 2 freesync issues on the c24fg70, the flickering blue line and the white desktop flicker for example but would have put up with it if these were the only problems) but if you add the color shifting on top of that, for me that reaches a point i don't want to accept anymore.

Similar with the cf791, if it only had some minor freesync issues (some desktop flicker and flickering on the edges like the c24fg70) i might have put up with it,, but on this model the whole screen sometimes started to flicker and often in a degree that is intolerable to watch.

Furthermore, even with all these issues, i could still have hold on to hope, if it were actually possible to make samsung aware of these issues (through their support channels) and hope that these issues maybe get adressed with a firmware update in the future but it seems impossible to get the information to the people responsible at samsung.

I am also rather disappointed in AMD, they gave these samsung monitor models the green light to advertise them for their amd freesync features, the cf791 is advertised as having a 48-100Hz sync range, which in its current state (partial heavy flickering that is intolerable for the eyes) borders on consumer deception.

Some weeks ago i read the following news:

Radeon FreeSync™ 2 Technology Brings High Dynamic Range Gaming to Advanced PC Displays

http://www.amd.com/en-us/press-releases/Pages/freesync-2-2017jan04.aspx

In the article it states:
Quote:


> Samsung has always embraced FreeSync™ technology, which is why we partnered with AMD from the beginning," said Andrew Sivori, vice president of consumer IT marketing at Samsung. "We know gamers deserve the absolute best in smooth gaming experiences, and we're thrilled to see AMD further improving on that technology.


So it seems that though AMD and samsung have a strong relationship in pushing freesync, they are not aware that their current monitors suffer from several freesync issues (some of them severe like on the cf791) and as of now there seems to be no way to make them realise and possibly adress them, which is absurd in its on way.


----------



## Kalimera

Played some Fallout 4, which is heavy on the brown/grey colors and the transitions suffered as a result. I've noticed some type of white haloing overshoot around trees. Nothing too dramatic though, it was light and i was actively looking for it. The good thing is that Freesync (or LFC i might say) works fine. What blew my mind was how good Witcher 3 looked. I actually got goosebumps, no lie. I feel this monitor is best suited for exactly this type of colorful open-world games.

Still dislike the curve for desktop use though (and the stand and the silly joystick behind the panel).


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalimera*
> 
> Played some Fallout 4, which is heavy on the brown/grey colors and the transitions suffered as a result. I've noticed some type of white haloing overshoot around trees. Nothing too dramatic though, it was light and i was actively looking for it. The good thing is that Freesync (or LFC i might say) works fine. What blew my mind was how good Witcher 3 looked. I actually got goosebumps, no lie. I feel this monitor is best suited for exactly this type of colorful open-world games.
> 
> Still dislike the curve for desktop use though (and the stand and the silly joystick behind the panel).


Did you notice the purple trails in Witcher 3? Honestly i dont care a lot of puple trail in games like cod or CS GO but on Witcher 3 i would care a lot.

About the curve in desktop activities i think u just have to wait few days to adapt to it.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VIR7US*
> 
> I received another C24FG70 from amazon.de. October one, with worse Calibration Report than the one I already have (Gamma 2.18 vs 2.05, but greyscale virtually the same). Funny enough its an older version than the one I got two weeks ago as a replacement for my defective first sample, almost like it has been just further down the shelf, because shipped from Samsung earlier. Amazon removed now both the C24FG70 and the C27FG70 from their range in Germany altogether, so I wonder whether or not I will be able to order a replacement and if and when they will be restocked at all.
> 
> Amazon.de sold (or replaced) 20 pcs in the last 4 weeks, but with all the issues and the returns no wonder they decided against it for now. I spoke several times with the amazon support and asked for a November version with an explanation how to identify the month of production in the serial. But unfortunately and understandably enough, there is no one in their gargantuan warehouses able to take over the task.
> 
> I'll probably call some other shops in the next couple of days in oder to find out if they are able to check the serials...


Thats very interesting, maybe if the removed all these monitors is because they heard about the purple trail issue, i really hope about that.

Anyway did you ever try to buy this monitor directly from Samsung site?


----------



## MZ93

bhphotovideo just got stock which supposed to be November or even December as they got the stock for the first time.


----------



## Hive51

Well...
I got my C24FG70 and I'm VERY disappointed. I'm still wondering if I'll send it back.
The purple effect is just horrible in BF1.
Not to mention the blue flicker line on the right side.

The reactivity and the curve is something I'm fund of.

Unfortunately... I can't take a decision. I think it's a september one and to send it back, I've to pay. I'll continue with Amazon in the future.

If any of you has some advise to lower that purple glow...

Thank you.


----------



## khyryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hive51*
> 
> Well...
> I got my C24FG70 and I'm VERY disappointed. I'm still wondering if I'll send it back.
> The purple effect is just horrible in BF1.
> Not to mention the blue flicker line on the right side.
> 
> The reactivity and the curve is something I'm fund of.
> 
> Unfortunately... I can't take a decision. I think it's a september one and to send it back, I've to pay. I'll continue with Amazon in the future.
> 
> If any of you has some advise to lower that purple glow...
> 
> Thank you.


Look at the sticker on the back of the monitor to see the build date. Playing around with the Black Equalizer can help a bit with purple, but it's a trade-off.


----------



## Hive51

It is written "Manufactured : September 2016".

Can't be more clear








On top of that I can only choose between ON or OFF for Freesync. At 365€ this is something I can't accept.
Damn it, I like this monitor


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hive51*
> 
> It is written "Manufactured : September 2016".
> 
> Can't be more clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On top of that I can only choose between ON or OFF for Freesync. At 365€ this is something I can't accept.
> Damn it, I like this monitor


Change it man, if you get a late October monitor it will be better for sure, the top would be a November one but even a late October version is for sure better than your actual September model.


----------



## popol310

Still waiting my C34F791 from amazon.fr, first stock, it will be January build or what








Amazon.co.uk will release them on the 12 February we will see what build are they.

And both amazon.fr and .co.uk will have the same model LC34F791WQUXEN


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popol310*
> 
> Still waiting my C34F791 from amazon.fr, first stock, it will be January build or what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.co.uk will release them on the 12 February we will see what build are them.
> 
> And both amazon.fr and .co.uk will have the same model LC34F791WQUXEN


Lets see if you get a dud.


----------



## RSC08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popol310*
> 
> Still waiting my C34F791 from amazon.fr, first stock, it will be January build or what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.co.uk will release them on the 12 February we will see what build are they.
> 
> And both amazon.fr and .co.uk will have the same model LC34F791WQUXEN


Same here, waiting for mine since November...


----------



## VIR7US

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> Thats very interesting, maybe if the removed all these monitors is because they heard about the purple trail issue, i really hope about that.
> 
> Anyway did you ever try to buy this monitor directly from Samsung site?


I checked the shop on their site just now. Maybe I am unable, but I can't see a possibility to order the monitor directly - you can only search for retailers.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VIR7US*
> 
> I checked the shop on their site just now. Maybe I am unable, but I can't see a possibility to order the monitor directly - you can only search for retailers.


I checked it too, in my country it says the C24 will coming soon. So i think they will be also available soon in every european country.
I was wondering if buying directly from the Samsung online site they may have a recent stock... i hope so


----------



## Malinkadink

Just a heads up, for those with September and earlier batches as well as some October ones that weren't fixed I think ya'll are mostly out of luck when it comes to the purple trailing etc. You have two options, exchange it and hope for a November, or play with the black equalizer setting however messing with that will diminish picture quality so i'd go with option 1.

For those with "fixed" monitors that have reduced trailing take this into consideration:



At 100hz especially the trailing is worth compared to when the monitor is operating at 60 and 144hz on the standard setting. If you are using freesync and you are hovering around 80-110fps the monitor is effectively operating at the 80-110hz frequency and you will get more noticeable trailing. If you are not using freesync then you can just set it to 144hz and regardless of your fps the trailing will be that of which you get with 144hz.

In short if you are using freesync try to run your games at 140 fps so the monitor behaves more like it does at 144hz.


----------



## Kalimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> Did you notice the purple trails in Witcher 3? Honestly i dont care a lot of puple trail in games like cod or CS GO but on Witcher 3 i would care a lot.
> 
> About the curve in desktop activities i think u just have to wait few days to adapt to it.


No purple trails in Witcher 3. In fact i was shocked by how clear and smooth it looked and it's a game that runs at a 60fps cap afaik. I ran around in Blood and Wine for some time at night and it looked miles better than my TN and IPS. Almost like looking at a renaissance painting with real depth.

I hope i can adjust to the curve for desktop, because currently it's a major issue for me. I am too used reading text at 2D.


----------



## ZonalAlmighty

I am also based in Greece and the only place that sells it is Plaisio for 419 euro! Unfortunately, there is no stock on my local store, so I cannot check the S/N. I can find the Dell S2417DG for 50 euro extra or the Acer XG270HUOMIDPX for roughly the same price. I really like the Samsung 24FG70, but the price and potential problems make me gravitate towards the Dell. Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Kalimera

Well, i've tried strobing today and what a massive difference this one makes. Don't think i can go back to the "Normal"+Freesync mode for games (i just hope my eyes hold up).


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalimera*
> 
> Well, i've tried strobing today and what a massive difference this one makes. Don't think i can go back to the "Normal"+Freesync mode for games (i just hope my eyes hold up).


The only difference with strobing is the reduction of motion Blur no? There are games that allows to turn off the motion blur in the option menu. I dont think i will use this function since the monitor wont be flicker free and you cant neither adjust the brightness (and this monitor with max brightess would probably kill my eyes)


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> The only difference with strobing is the reduction of motion Blur no? There are games that allows to turn off the motion blur in the option menu. I dont think i will use this function since the monitor wont be flicker free and you cant neither adjust the brightness (and this monitor with max brightess would probably kill my eyes)


Yeah that's a big no no for me personally. I need a monitor with very low minimum brightness and blur reduction would have been grand.


----------



## popol310

Ok guys I just canceled my C34F791 order and bought a new monitor for 760€ , come take a look !

http://www.overclock.net/t/1621734/official-asus-mx34vq-21-9-va-freesync


----------



## Astreon

Nice to see many new monitors surfacing at lower prices. I think Samsung kinda blew their chance with this monitor.


----------



## Falkentyne

So what's the deal here?

The C27FG70 27" 1080p monitor has less purple trailing and less artifacts than the C24 24" version?
From the few posts I saw about the C27FG70, people seemed more happy with it.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> So what's the deal here?
> 
> The C27FG70 27" 1080p monitor has less purple trailing and less artifacts than the C24 24" version?
> From the few posts I saw about the C27FG70, people seemed more happy with it.


less purple trail but way more ghosting, the people and reviewers i talked with told me the C24 had less overall problems than the C27. Honestly i wont go 27 for full HD, max 24 inch display for full hd but thats just my personal opinion


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Yeah that's a big no no for me personally. I need a monitor with very low minimum brightness and blur reduction would have been grand.


Honestly i dont care at all about blur reduction, i dont find the blur bad and many games give me the option to turn it off. Anyway i should always be able to change the brightness of the monitor and i hate to use a monitor with max brightness so i wont never use this option if i buy the C24.


----------



## Coldfriction

I received my latest C24FG70 from Amazon today and it is still a September model. With an even lower serial number than the last two I received.


----------



## cskippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> Honestly i dont care at all about blur reduction, i dont find the blur bad and many games give me the option to turn it off. Anyway i should always be able to change the brightness of the monitor and i hate to use a monitor with max brightness so i wont never use this option if i buy the C24.


While I agree that brightness should be adjustable no matter the mode, you need to be informed about blur reduction. It's not just an effect added or disabled like motion blur in game. I ALWAYS turn that off. Blur reduction is like turning off motion blur after you've turned off motion blur. If you've ever played on a CRT or plasma display, that's what it's like. It's just a ridiculously clear picture. There is essentially instantaneous pixel transitions because the transition period is "blacked out" when the backlight shuts off in between strobes.

You should really see blur reduction in action on any monitor that supports it before making up your mind.


----------



## fuzun

Is it really that bad at maximum brightness?

I want to buy this for its blur reduction mode but if it is too bad I will not buy it.


----------



## Kalimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzun*
> 
> Is it really that bad at maximum brightness?
> 
> I want to buy this for its blur reduction mode but if it is too bad I will not buy it.


Brightness is *perfect* for my tastes when strobing, no noticeable flickering, agreeable overshoot, honestly everything looks great, however it IS tiring to the eyes. Ymmv, but personally i wouldn't want to use it for extended periods of time.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzun*
> 
> Is it really that bad at maximum brightness?
> 
> I want to buy this for its blur reduction mode but if it is too bad I will not buy it.


Turn your monitor's brightness up to 90-100 and you'll get an idea.


----------



## WinterSoldier

I have a bad news guys... this monitor is from November, still huge purple trails problems:


----------



## Tirpitz666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Nice to see many new monitors surfacing at lower prices. I think Samsung kinda blew their chance with this monitor.


Totally agree, the C34F791 seems really quite a good display, but it's definitely overpriced IMHO
I've already seen under 900€ shipped on one UK web retailer and guess the price can go further down as competition is (luckily) mounting (if the Asus Designo finally ships at last..)

Not to mention the still very good LG 34UC88 and Philips BDM3490UC that are finally hovering around 650€...


----------



## Kinetix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> I received my latest C24FG70 from Amazon today and it is still a September model. With an even lower serial number than the last two I received.


On Amazon, a dude posted a review on Jan 20th. He is (surprisingly) not a Vine reviewer, yet received at least one November model monitor. Seems like it's still a shot in the dark.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> I have a bad news guys... this monitor is from November, still huge purple trails problems:


Well, ****. I think I've seen October/Sep monitors that look better than that.

My Oct from Microcenter just arrived, told the FedEx guy to take it back. I would've tested it but Microcenter charges to ship RMA. Looks like it's back to Amazon for my next attempt.


----------



## GreyFlyer

So in response to my CF791's audio issues, I decided to contact the seller that I got it from and ask for a partial refund since the panel is still phenomenal. It wasn't worth sending it all the way back and getting stuck either looking for a different screen or getting it repaired/replaced with a faulty refurbished one. They refunded $200 of the purchase price back to me and it the monitor itself is still under warranty.

So in the meantime, the best fix I can do for this is have the monitor speakers muted and turn them back on after I log in.

Or I can get a pair of external desktop monitor speakers that are worth the money. Does anyone have any recommendations for speakers?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreyFlyer*
> 
> So in response to my CF791's audio issues, I decided to contact the seller that I got it from and ask for a partial refund since the panel is still phenomenal. It wasn't worth sending it all the way back and getting stuck either looking for a different screen or getting it repaired/replaced with a faulty refurbished one. They refunded $200 of the purchase price back to me and it the monitor itself is still under warranty.
> 
> So in the meantime, the best fix I can do for this is have the monitor speakers muted and turn them back on after I log in.
> 
> Or I can get a pair of external desktop monitor speakers that are worth the money. Does anyone have any recommendations for speakers?


Creative T40 is good bang for the buck, that $200 gets you them easily as theyre like 100 bucks.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> I have a bad news guys... this monitor is from November, still huge purple trails problems:


These videos are pretty useless, the first one being 100% useless.
We've established that colored flickering happens on all sorts of displays including IPS & TN from the patterns Asus uses.
With the second video I have no way of judging whether it's any better or worse than late October for example, I can't compare it to anything but I can see it's not perfect.

*CANADIANS!*
Best news in a long time, the C24FG70 is actually out of stock somewhere for the first time.
The Source
Once they have stock again assuming they do, they should receive new ones as it's almost February.
How are you going to not receive November or newer ones in February...

Who knows how many old ones Best Buy, Staples, and London Drugs have left in stock.
The Source has 0 confirmed.
LD's stock number is never updated it's like a permanent placeholder.
Best Buy now shows 23, which most if not all are old.
Staples simply doesn't show stock amount.

So that's where Canada is with this.
It's on sale for $499 or less as often as it's not, so just wait for it to happen again there or somewhere else and price match.


----------



## Kinetix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreyFlyer*
> 
> So in response to my CF791's audio issues, I decided to contact the seller that I got it from and ask for a partial refund since the panel is still phenomenal. It wasn't worth sending it all the way back and getting stuck either looking for a different screen or getting it repaired/replaced with a faulty refurbished one. They refunded $200 of the purchase price back to me and it the monitor itself is still under warranty.
> 
> So in the meantime, the best fix I can do for this is have the monitor speakers muted and turn them back on after I log in.
> 
> Or I can get a pair of external desktop monitor speakers that are worth the money. Does anyone have any recommendations for speakers?


If you're looking for budget but great sound, get a pair of Micca MB42Xs with a SMSL SA-60 amp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> These videos are pretty useless, the first one being 100% useless.
> We've established that colored flickering happens on all sorts of displays including IPS & TN from the patterns Asus uses.


That's a relief, if true. What's up with the vast difference between his two screens, though? The other one looks like it doesn't really do it at all.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> These videos are pretty useless, the first one being 100% useless.
> We've established that colored flickering happens on all sorts of displays including IPS & TN from the patterns Asus uses.
> With the second video I have no way of judging whether it's any better or worse than late October for example, I can't compare it to anything but I can see it's not perfect.
> 
> *CANADIANS!*
> Best news in a long time, the C24FG70 is actually out of stock somewhere for the first time.
> The Source
> Once they have stock again assuming they do, they should receive new ones as it's almost February.
> How are you going to not receive November or newer ones in February...
> 
> Who knows how many old ones Best Buy, Staples, and London Drugs have left in stock.
> The Source has 0 confirmed.
> LD's stock number is never updated it's like a permanent placeholder.
> Best Buy now shows 23, which most if not all are old.
> Staples simply doesn't show stock amount.
> 
> So that's where Canada is with this.
> It's on sale for $499 or less as often as it's not, so just wait for it to happen again there or somewhere else and price match.


The quality of the video is bad i agree, anyway the guy said he sent the monitor back to the Samsung assistance. It means the purple trail was pretty bad even in game and it was a November model, and its not the first one. I read another November model review on Amazon with these problems. Im sorry but actually i think there isnt difference between late October and November monitors. I think the only reasons why there are low complaints about the November monitors its because only few people have them but this doesnt mean they are better than the October ones...

I really dislike this situation, i wished Samsung had better Quality Control


----------



## Kinetix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> The quality of the video is bad i agree, anyway the guy said he sent the monitor back to the Samsung assistance. It means the purple trail was pretty bad even in game and it was a November model, and its not the first one. I read another November model review on Amazon with these problems. Im sorry but actually i think there isnt difference between late October and November monitors. I think the only reasons why there are low complaints about the November monitors its because only few people have them but this doesnt mean they are better than the October ones...
> 
> I really dislike this situation, i wished Samsung had better Quality Control


Some of the October models still don't have the new firmware, though, correct? I might've just kept the first September I received, even, but it didn't have the expanded FreeSync options.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetix*
> 
> Some of the October models still don't have the new firmware, though, correct? I might've just kept the first September I received, even, but it didn't have the expanded FreeSync options.


Late October monitors have a more recent firmware than early October ones if i understood well


----------



## ZonalAlmighty

So except for the manufacturing defects, does the newer firmware contribute to the bad PQ?


----------



## kd5151




----------



## bobrocks95

Don't know how helpful this will be, but I'll share my thoughts.

My monitor was indeed a November, I ordered from Abt.com and asked a sales rep to check serial numbers and send me a November one, first talking through email and then calling him to put in the sale. I think they only ship to the US but I'm not certain.

At 144Hz I can just _barely_ notice the purple issue. I've seen this and a September and the September was unbearable to me, with this I'm pretty convinced I wouldn't notice the purple if I didn't know it was there. I've only checked Source games so far, I don't have Witcher 3... Was there anything else it was obvious in?

At 100Hz the purple issue is indeed much worse, still not quite September level though. Honestly not too terrible, and if you prefer the strobing to Freesync or have an nVidia GPU it's not an issue at all- again, everything looks great at 144Hz.

In the classic CoD screenshot there is a little bit of green though. I've yet to see the green in any actual game, but I'll keep an eye out.
Of note is the fact that it's only noticeable when the image is moving fairly quickly, and you have to really track it with your eye to see it. Maybe it'll be more distracting in a game, maybe not.

In short I see no reason to return this monitor. If you're waiting on perfection I guess wait for an OLED (though of course they have a few quirks of their own). If you've only seen a September it's worth checking out a November. I can't comment on late Octobers since I haven't seen one in person.


----------



## Coldfriction

You've convinced me to keep exchanging these September models to Amazon or maybe a refund and get one at abt.com.


----------



## Kinetix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobrocks95*
> 
> Don't know how helpful this will be, but I'll share my thoughts.
> 
> My monitor was indeed a November, I ordered from Abt.com and asked a sales rep to check serial numbers and send me a November one, first talking through email and then calling him to put in the sale. I think they only ship to the US but I'm not certain.
> 
> At 144Hz I can just _barely_ notice the purple issue. I've seen this and a September and the September was unbearable to me, with this I'm pretty convinced I wouldn't notice the purple if I didn't know it was there. I've only checked Source games so far, I don't have Witcher 3... Was there anything else it was obvious in?
> 
> At 100Hz the purple issue is indeed much worse, still not quite September level though. Honestly not too terrible, and if you prefer the strobing to Freesync or have an nVidia GPU it's not an issue at all- again, everything looks great at 144Hz.
> 
> In the classic CoD screenshot there is a little bit of green though. I've yet to see the green in any actual game, but I'll keep an eye out.
> Of note is the fact that it's only noticeable when the image is moving fairly quickly, and you have to really track it with your eye to see it. Maybe it'll be more distracting in a game, maybe not.
> 
> In short I see no reason to return this monitor. If you're waiting on perfection I guess wait for an OLED (though of course they have a few quirks of their own). If you've only seen a September it's worth checking out a November. I can't comment on late Octobers since I haven't seen one in person.


Very helpful, you beautiful bastard. Comically easy to get them to check stock compared to every other retailer. I've got a November model on the way.


----------



## Hunched

Must be nice to have a retailer in your country capable of performing such a simple task.
I guess everyone working Canadian retail is illiterate, reading serial numbers or figuring out months is just too hard.

Though I wonder if Abt even had any old ones in stock, that wasn't clear. Nor was it if they had any newer than November.
TheSource.ca still has none in stock, it shouldn't really matter whether or not they can check once they have stock again.
I'd expect whatever limited number they receive to all be manufactured around the same time period, what you get is all they'll have.
At least until they possibly get more later on top of that, then old is mixed with new if they've not yet sold.


----------



## khyryk

There might be a November C24 at a store near me, I'll try to get it tomorrow. I still have until the 31st to return my September C24 from Amazon; it wouldn't be the end of the world if it's the one I ultimately get to keep as there's really no alternative on the market.


----------



## bobrocks95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetix*
> 
> Very helpful, you beautiful bastard. Comically easy to get them to check stock compared to every other retailer. I've got a November model on the way.


I saw them in a Facebook ad of all places, so that's an incredible stroke of luck more than anything. I guess browser snooping and targeted ads came in handy for once.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Must be nice to have a retailer in your country capable of performing such a simple task.
> I guess everyone working Canadian retail is illiterate, reading serial numbers or figuring out months is just too hard.
> 
> Though I wonder if Abt even had any old ones in stock, that wasn't clear. Nor was it if they had any newer than November.
> TheSource.ca still has none in stock, it shouldn't really matter whether or not they can check once they have stock again.
> I'd expect whatever limited number they receive to all be manufactured around the same time period, what you get is all they'll have.
> At least until they possibly get more later on top of that, then old is mixed with new if they've not yet sold.


The rep said they had B's and H's, which I'm guessing is a misreading of H9 and means September units.

Wish I could get you a comparison between late October and November. We all know you've suffered the most with this monitor. I know you said most of your Octobers had defects, but didn't you have one good late October, or does it still have BLB or something?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobrocks95*
> 
> The rep said they had B's and H's, which I'm guessing is a misreading of H9 and means September units.
> 
> Wish I could get you a comparison between late October and November. We all know you've suffered the most with this monitor. I know you said most of your Octobers had defects, but didn't you have one good late October, or does it still have BLB or something?


It still has a good lot of BLB, just less intense over a larger area more in the center instead of heavily concentrated in some corners.
At least no dead pixels or red and blue tint areas.
I'm still not happy with it.
It's not good, it's just that the other Octobers have all been abysmal in some way and shouldn't have ever left the factory.
So in comparison to those disasters it's alright.

Would be nice to get one as good as my August and September ones were excluding their firmware of course.
If only we could have updated them.

I was supposed to get my replacement for the dead pixel one from The Source this week.
I'm going to exchange the one I have tomorrow, because I struggle to believe all C24's are now this terrible and return time is almost up.

Thank you for sharing all this


----------



## Kinetix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Must be nice to have a retailer in your country capable of performing such a simple task.
> I guess everyone working Canadian retail is illiterate, reading serial numbers or figuring out months is just too hard.
> 
> Though I wonder if Abt even had any old ones in stock, that wasn't clear. Nor was it if they had any newer than November.


I asked for December models first and they said they didn't have any, but had quite a few Novembers.


----------



## Hive51

Hello,

After a few videos made available on Youtube, the reseller advises to send back the monitor and he'll send me a new one.
I'm quite sure I'll receive a September model again as they seem to be unaware of the issue.

Just to be sure guys, there is NO c24fg70 on the market without issue(s) ?

Even with 9 yo my 206BW is still issue free and in that case I'll try to get my money back and wait for another monitor.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobrocks95*
> 
> Don't know how helpful this will be, but I'll share my thoughts.
> 
> My monitor was indeed a November, I ordered from Abt.com and asked a sales rep to check serial numbers and send me a November one, first talking through email and then calling him to put in the sale. I think they only ship to the US but I'm not certain.
> 
> At 144Hz I can just _barely_ notice the purple issue. I've seen this and a September and the September was unbearable to me, with this I'm pretty convinced I wouldn't notice the purple if I didn't know it was there. I've only checked Source games so far, I don't have Witcher 3... Was there anything else it was obvious in?
> 
> *At 100Hz the purple issue is indeed much worse, still not quite September level though. Honestly not too terrible, and if you prefer the strobing to Freesync or have an nVidia GPU it's not an issue at all- again, everything looks great at 144Hz.
> *
> In the classic CoD screenshot there is a little bit of green though. I've yet to see the green in any actual game, but I'll keep an eye out.
> Of note is the fact that it's only noticeable when the image is moving fairly quickly, and you have to really track it with your eye to see it. Maybe it'll be more distracting in a game, maybe not.
> 
> In short I see no reason to return this monitor. If you're waiting on perfection I guess wait for an OLED (though of course they have a few quirks of their own). If you've only seen a September it's worth checking out a November. I can't comment on late Octobers since I haven't seen one in person.


Nice review but i didnt get the part in bold. I have an nvidia card, u are saying that without Freesync you notice less purple trails?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> Nice review but i didnt get the part in bold. I have an nvidia card, u are saying that without Freesync you notice less purple trails?


100 fps = 100Hz with freesync on. Unless you keep frames to 140 all the time, its going to be more purple than steady 144Hz refresh without freesync.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> 100 fps = 100Hz with freesync on. Unless you keep frames to 140 all the time, its going to be more purple than steady 144Hz refresh without freesync.


Since i wont never use Freesync (i have an nvidia gpu) actually i would always use the monitor at 120Hz (or 144 with display port). I was wondering if this way he noticed less purple trail.

Anyway that situation is so weird


----------



## trnqt

The way i solved it is if i play games at <100 FPS i limit the framerate to 71 = LFC is always on = high refresh (double that of the framerate) and little to no purple trails. Suprisingly smooth aswell. (I set freesync range in CRU to 72-144 to get two extra frames)

If i can keep above 120fps the trailing is minimal so no framerate cap.

When freesync sets Hz at 80-110 the purple starts to get unbearable so i avoid those low refresh rates at all costs.

In short:
*71fps @ 142Hz > 90fps @ 90Hz*

One other thing, i noticed you kinda get a frameskip the moment LFC turns on, so if your fps hover towards the low end of the freesync range (70) you get stutter from it switching back and forth! Framecap trick solves this too.

Edit: lots of edits.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trnqt*
> 
> The way i solved it is if i play games at <100 FPS i limit the framerate to 71 = LFC is always on = high refresh (double that of the framerate) and little to no purple trails. Suprisingly smooth aswell. (I set freesync range in CRU to 72-144 to get two extra frames)
> 
> If i can keep above 120fps the trailing is minimal so no framerate cap.
> 
> When freesync sets Hz at 80-110 the purple starts to get unbearable so i avoid those low refresh rates at all costs.
> 
> In short:
> *71fps @ 142Hz > 90fps @ 90Hz
> *
> 
> One other thing, i noticed you kinda get a frameskip the moment LFC turns on, so if your fps hover towards the low end of the freesync range (70) you get stutter from it switching back and forth! Framecap trick solves this too.
> 
> Edit: lots of edits.


mmm interesting thanks for sharing, the ones who have an nvidia card can do a try too, Its called half adaptive vsync (or adaptive vsync half refresh rate). You can easily set it in the Nvidia control panel. Basically it caps your fps at 72 and 144Hz. Im wondering if it can help with purple trail.

*PLEASE the ones who have a September or October model can do a try with this method? Set the monitor to 144Hz standard mode, then open the Nvidia control panel, choose one game for example CS GO, COD or Battlefield or every game you noticed purple trail. Set it to Adaptive VSync half refresh rate and please tell if there is any improvement with Purple Trails. Thanks a lot*


----------



## Kalimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hive51*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> After a few videos made available on Youtube, the reseller advises to send back the monitor and he'll send me a new one.
> I'm quite sure I'll receive a September model again as they seem to be unaware of the issue.
> 
> *Just to be sure guys, there is NO c24fg70 on the market without issue(s) ?
> *
> Even with 9 yo my 206BW is still issue free and in that case I'll try to get my money back and wait for another monitor.


Mine is from the October batch with a 1002.2 firmware and it has absolutely no purple or any other funky colors overshoot issues. Played a lot of CS:GO, tried the CoD pic linked here, the PG258 page etc. Zero, nada, zilch. The monitor *does* have some overshoot here and there and that's expected, but there hasn't been any distracting color changes yet (i am a lucky bastard, i know).

However, i've noticed the Freesync flicker issue in desktop that others have described here, but it has been very rare and brief so far. No colored lines and such. I'm not particularly annoyed by it, but it is a minor defect. I wonder if it can be addressed through AMD or Samsung drivers.

All things considered, it seems that there are C24FG70s without major issues (like mine) out there, but given the amount of complaints it is safe to say that this monitor falls squarely into the category of lottery. If i couldn't have checked the s/n and return wasn't easy for me, i simply wouldn't have bought it.

Btw, if you set contrast to 0 from the default 75 in the OSD, it STILL passes the Lagom test, pretty impressive


----------



## Hive51

Thanks for the comment !
Yeah I'm of that opinion as well, the flickering at the bottom of the screen if not a "real" issue for me neither since it's not constant. Annoying but not blocking.
Glad to see that by luck there are some good panels


----------



## bobrocks95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> Nice review but i didnt get the part in bold. I have an nvidia card, u are saying that without Freesync you notice less purple trails?


I think your question has been more or less answered, but to be clear, I meant that you could just keep the monitor on 144Hz and you'll never notice it. With Freesync, the refresh rate will vary based on the framerate, so around 100Hz you might see the issue. If you don't have Freesync just keep the monitor on 144Hz and deal with a little screen tearing.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobrocks95*
> 
> I think your question has been more or less answered, but to be clear, I meant that you could just keep the monitor on 144Hz and you'll never notice it. With Freesync, the refresh rate will vary based on the framerate, so around 100Hz you might see the issue. If you don't have Freesync just keep the monitor on 144Hz and deal with a little screen tearing.


thanks for clarifying.

So guys any of u with a September or October model and an Nvidia card could try the test i written above? It would be interesting to know if it can help with the purple trail


----------



## Kurupt1

Im returning my c27fg70 this weekend hopefully. Im looking to buy from anywhere not samsung direct. Love their products but some of the worst customer service.

Any place in US that has good return policies, ie no restocking fee or free returns?

Hopefully i can get one from december. But even if i can get the same version without the 144hz flickering ill b happy. I dont notice the purple or green issue to much, but it's definitely there if u look for it. I dont have csgo, or bf, or witcher, or some of the other offenders, but the cod image wasnt to bad. Maybe it was the desktop pulsing that just overshadowed the artifacts.

On a side note, I think when u turn on freesync, at least in the cfg70 monitors, the refresh rate option cant b changed. Why is that? I only ask cause the desktop pulsing was happening only at 144hz and when i enabled freesync. So if freesync was enabled, it seems to have a refresh rate of 144hz thus i get desktop pulsing. I dunno just weird.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Once they have stock again assuming they do, they should receive new ones as it's almost February.
> How are you going to not receive November or newer ones in February...


Easy, the monitor is overpriced and doesn't sell in large volumes. Distributors can get stuck with unsold hardware for a long long time, be it local or global. Even after a year you may just get an old stock from the factory because they didn't make newer ones and still have old stock somewhere in the supply chain. Sometimes products really sit for ages in storage.
3 months is nothing.

---

What other monitor would you recommend? 24" 100Hz+, any rivals/alternatives to this overpriced lottery Samsung C24FG70?


----------



## Falkentyne

XL2720Z is good if you care about *60hz* single strobe blur reduction, without the buggy S-switch Gamer 1/2/3 presets of the STILL broken XL2430 / XL2430T. Still none of the Benq monitors after it can single strobe at lower than 100hz anymore, and even the XL2735 which fixed the broken 100hz strobing of the XL2730Z, and re-enabled Crosstalk-reducing VT tweaks, double strobes at 50hz-85hz.

XL2735 uses the SAME firmware chip as the freesync supported XL2540, yet it doesn't "support" freesync. It MAY be possible to get freesync to work in this monitor by using ToastyX CRU and adding the freesync range manually. I don't own this monitor because I refuse to buy any monitor that double strobes at 60hz Period.

Eizo Foris FS2735 is good if you don't get an IPS super backlight bleed version, but for $1200 dollars, why do you think hardly anyone here has one, when it's still using the same panel as the XB270HU (just with far, far more features?). And I think this panel also double (or quad) strobes at 60hz with no override possible.

Chief blur buster no longer has power to get single strobe added because his contact at Benq no longer works in the monitor department


----------



## JackCY

I would just run what ever the max Hz it can do, adaptive/free sync is welcome but won't be used. So if it does 144Hz it's gonna run 144Hz all the time, if the say 120Hz blur reduced option is available, good I would try it and decide after if I'm fine with 120Hz strobe or do I prefer 144Hz no strobe.
27" 1080p I'm not sure I would accept anymore. Even at 24" the pixels are large and clearly visible already.

If they drop the C24FG70 to half it's ridiculous price, I would try the lottery, otherwise nope.


----------



## khyryk

Got a November C24 today. The display is less yellow (on white and gray images/web pages), probably due to less red saturation. Compared to the September, major purple shift becomes minor, and minor purple shift appears gone (or imperceptible). I'm still undecided about the uniformity.

Edit: Yep, looked at some images and watched some movies -- definitely less red. I think it's more balanced.


----------



## Hunched

I returned a C24 today and much to my surprise the store had 2 November models in stock.
The first had an immediately noticeable stuck pixel, and the second I'm using doesn't have anything so terrible I've noticed it yet, though its not been used for long.
Neither have calibration sheets that are particularly impressive, variance seems to keep growing as QC goes down.

I originally planned to do a straight exchange and not waste my time trying to explain anything again, but finally I spoke to someone knowledgeable.
They were able to check S/N's and are able to order new ones in, they understood the issue as well as people in this thread do.
Talking about the overdrive and firmware without having to explain what they are for once was nice.
If they aren't, people like this should be paid more for being better at their jobs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Easy, the monitor is overpriced and doesn't sell in large volumes. Distributors can get stuck with unsold hardware for a long long time, be it local or global. Even after a year you may just get an old stock from the factory because they didn't make newer ones and still have old stock somewhere in the supply chain. Sometimes products really sit for ages in storage.
> 3 months is nothing.
> 
> ---
> 
> What other monitor would you recommend? 24" 100Hz+, any rivals/alternatives to this overpriced lottery Samsung C24FG70?


Yeah :/
I wouldn't recommend anything with less than 3000:1 contrast, so that rules out practically every IPS & TN.
For VA that leaves the Eizo Foris FG2421 and HKC X3 and I believe that's it?
This is why I'm so persistent with this monitor, there really aren't any alternatives.
AUO needs to step it up and release some AMVA's to compete with these SVA's.
Far less likely Sharp comes back or Innolux does anything worthwhile, nobody else produces VA AFAIK.

1000:1 TN & IPS look so bad now.
On a spec sheet, contrast and refresh rate are my priorities.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I returned a C24 today and much to my surprise the store had 2 November models in stock.
> The first had an immediately noticeable stuck pixel, and the second I'm using doesn't have anything so terrible I've noticed it yet, though its not been used for long.
> Neither have calibration sheets that are particularly impressive, variance seems to keep growing as QC goes down.
> 
> I originally planned to do a straight exchange and not waste my time trying to explain anything again, but finally I spoke to someone knowledgeable.
> They were able to check S/N's and are able to order new ones in, they understood the issue as well as people in this thread do.
> Talking about the overdrive and firmware without having to explain what they are for once was nice.
> If they aren't, people like this should be paid more for being better at their jobs.
> Yeah :/
> I wouldn't recommend anything with less than 3000:1 contrast, so that rules out practically every IPS & TN.
> For VA that leaves the Eizo Foris FG2421 and HKC X3 and I believe that's it?
> This is why I'm so persistent with this monitor, there really aren't any alternatives.
> *AUO needs to step it up and release some AMVA's to compete with these SVA's.*
> Far less likely Sharp comes back or Innolux does anything worthwhile, nobody else produces VA AFAIK.
> 
> 1000:1 TN & IPS look so bad now.
> On a spec sheet, contrast and refresh rate are my priorities.


No i think the the industry as a whole needs to step up and start developing OLED displays for monitors. I don't care about the burn in because i'd be mindful to use screensavers again and not stick around on a static page for too long. You can buy a new 55" 2016 OLED for $1500 NEW already, why can't we get some monitors at half that size with high refresh for under $1k? I mean seriously now....


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I returned a C24 today and much to my surprise the store had 2 November models in stock.
> The first had an immediately noticeable stuck pixel, and the second I'm using doesn't have anything so terrible I've noticed it yet, though its not been used for long.
> Neither have calibration sheets that are particularly impressive, variance seems to keep growing as QC goes down.
> 
> I originally planned to do a straight exchange and not waste my time trying to explain anything again, but finally I spoke to someone knowledgeable.
> They were able to check S/N's and are able to order new ones in, they understood the issue as well as people in this thread do.
> Talking about the overdrive and firmware without having to explain what they are for once was nice.
> If they aren't, people like this should be paid more for being better at their jobs.
> Yeah :/
> I wouldn't recommend anything with less than 3000:1 contrast, so that rules out practically every IPS & TN.
> For VA that leaves the Eizo Foris FG2421 and HKC X3 and I believe that's it?
> This is why I'm so persistent with this monitor, there really aren't any alternatives.
> AUO needs to step it up and release some AMVA's to compete with these SVA's.
> Far less likely Sharp comes back or Innolux does anything worthwhile, nobody else produces VA AFAIK.
> 
> 1000:1 TN & IPS look so bad now.
> On a spec sheet, contrast and refresh rate are my priorities.


Nice so you finally get a November model, good. Did you already test it in game?


----------



## fuzun




----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> On a spec sheet, contrast and refresh rate are my priorities.


Refresh rate above 100Hz, very low minimum brightness, very low black level is welcome (= contrast).
I don't know where all the 2016 and 2017 releases are, all I can find in shops are old crap monitors from 2015 or older, looks like companies dumped 144Hz TN and then focus on very expensive very large monitors most cannot afford.

I don't know what's up with OLED either, I know there are some TVs but TVs are often so slow refresh and all, maybe the panels are too slow for PC use especially 100Hz+. Still the prices of TVs seem a little more reasonable at times than of PC monitors.
They are IMHO milking the PC monitors for decades now. Anything new gets slapped 2-3x the price tag, 144Hz vs 60Hz, TN vs IPS/VA, ... and then it takes half a decade for it to drop down. 60Hz IPS/VA costs now very little as TN used to, yet 144Hz tough luck mostly TN and costs 2x IPS/VA 60Hz. Finding 144Hz IPS/VA is a miracle and it's priced like 3x IPS/VA 60Hz, outrageous.

HKC X3... if one can even find it for sell at any reasonably reputable place. 144Hz frame skipping, so 120Hz only. OK if it was actually sold on the regular distribution channels and shops = locally with warranty, not from Asia with no warranty or possibility of return.
The magical EIZO FG2421 is discontinued for some time, EIZO didn't make any replacement of it as far as I know. A real shame.

IPS is OK, sadly 99.99% monitors lack the polarizing filter I think it is to remove glow from corners. Some old expensive ones used to have it I believe but that's about it.


----------



## Kalimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> No i think the the industry as a whole needs to step up and start developing OLED displays for monitors. I don't care about the burn in because i'd be mindful to use screensavers again and not stick around on a static page for too long. You can buy a new 55" 2016 OLED for $1500 NEW already, why can't we get some monitors at half that size with high refresh for under $1k? I mean seriously now....


Supposedly Samsung will release OLED computer monitors in '19. The problems are real (burn in, pixel degradation etc.) and that's why that Dell OLED monitor wasn't released, but they are expected to be solved by then.


----------



## Sedolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalimera*
> 
> Supposedly Samsung will release OLED computer monitors in '19. The problems are real (burn in, pixel degradation etc.) and that's why that Dell OLED monitor wasn't released, but they are expected to be solved by then.


No that's QLED. The roadmap is to evolve the quantum dots from a transmissive to fully emissive technology until 2019..
Here's an interesting article on quantum dots I found:
http://www.displaysupplychain.com/blog/-samsung-buys-qd-visions-ip-for-70m-and-the-future-of-quantum-dots

We'll see how that will turn out, as usual expect some delays and initial expensiveness.
If they succeed, OLED might be short lived or even skipped in monitors.
In addition to image retention, especially the difficulties in achieving high peak brightness for HDR and color space restrictions of WRGB OLED might ultimately break its neck.


----------



## aliquis

Whats kind of strange in this regard is that, samsung seems to have rebranded their quantum dot TV's into QLED TV's.

Early this month, at CES, i read a article that samsung introduced new QLED TV's, which made me very excited.
However, all they apparently did is enhance their quantum dot backlightning a bit and rebrand/market their top of the line quantum dot TV's from now on as QLED. At the CES they seemed to also position their QLED against OLED, in several presenations as well as at their stands (showing comparisons OLED vs QLED).

It makes me really wonder why they decided to do this rebrand, wouldn't this confuse consumers a lot when the real self emissive QLED comes, or are there possibly some other reasons, well its pure speculation anyway.


----------



## Sedolf

Of course it will confuse the consumers, that's part of the intent. TV Marketing 101









So now we are forced to refer to them as transmissive or emissive QLED TV to differentiate.
One truly new property of the "QLED" TV's is a novel subpixel structure that is going to improve the VA panel viewing angles.
It remains to be seen whether it will end up as double-edged sword for displaying text for example


----------



## Astreon

The "QLED" stuff if obviously meant to confuse customers and trick them to confuse it with OLED, lol.


----------



## Kalimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedolf*
> 
> No that's QLED. The roadmap is to evolve the quantum dots from a transmissive to fully emissive technology until 2019..
> Here's an interesting article on quantum dots I found:
> http://www.displaysupplychain.com/blog/-samsung-buys-qd-visions-ip-for-70m-and-the-future-of-quantum-dots
> 
> We'll see how that will turn out, as usual expect some delays and initial expensiveness.
> If they succeed, OLED might be short lived or even skipped in monitors.
> In addition to image retention, especially the difficulties in achieving high peak brightness for HDR and color space restrictions of WRGB OLED might ultimately break its neck.


I've read that "Samsung OLED monitors in '19" info tidbit way before QLED was announced, no idea if it still stands. From what i understand Samsung is not abandoning OLED for TVs and hopefully monitors in the future, they need more time to fix some issues and cut down costs. In the meantime they are pushing out Quantum Dot which is a cheaper solution.

Even if Samsung decides not to go ahead with OLED monitors, there is always LG or possibly other companies.


----------



## Astreon

The companies try to milk LCD for as long as they can, nuff said. Can't believe the worst technology has made it so far, but - oh well.

I'm really hoping for OLED to kill that thing by 2030.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> The companies try to milk LCD for as long as they can, nuff said. Can't believe the worst technology has made it so far, but - oh well.
> 
> I'm really hoping for OLED to kill that thing by 2030.


LCDs are very cheap to produce and for 99% of people they're great because the mass populous doesn't care about the nitty gritty details, so long as it subjectively looks good to them. That is the reason LCD has been alive as long as it has.


----------



## VIR7US

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VIR7US*
> 
> I received another C24FG70 from amazon.de. October one, with worse Calibration Report than the one I already have (Gamma 2.18 vs 2.05, but greyscale virtually the same). Funny enough its an older version than the one I got two weeks ago as a replacement for my defective first sample, almost like it has been just further down the shelf, because shipped from Samsung earlier. Amazon removed now both the C24FG70 and the C27FG70 from their range in Germany altogether, so I wonder whether or not I will be able to order a replacement and if and when they will be restocked at all.
> 
> Amazon.de sold (or replaced) 20 pcs in the last 4 weeks, but with all the issues and the returns no wonder they decided against it for now. I spoke several times with the amazon support and asked for a November version with an explanation how to identify the month of production in the serial. But unfortunately and understandably enough, there is no one in their gargantuan warehouses able to take over the task.
> 
> I'll probably call some other shops in the next couple of days in oder to find out if they are able to check the serials...


That didn't took long. Amazon.de has C24FG70s in stock again. I've ordered my 4th one. Let's hope they got new ones from Samsung and not some returned samples... If I get a November, I could test it side by side with my very decent October.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I returned a C24 today and much to my surprise the store had 2 November models in stock.
> The first had an immediately noticeable stuck pixel, and the second I'm using doesn't have anything so terrible I've noticed it yet, though its not been used for long.
> Neither have calibration sheets that are particularly impressive, variance seems to keep growing as QC goes down.
> 
> I originally planned to do a straight exchange and not waste my time trying to explain anything again, but finally I spoke to someone knowledgeable.
> They were able to check S/N's and are able to order new ones in, they understood the issue as well as people in this thread do.
> Talking about the overdrive and firmware without having to explain what they are for once was nice.
> If they aren't, people like this should be paid more for being better at their jobs.
> Yeah :/
> I wouldn't recommend anything with less than 3000:1 contrast, so that rules out practically every IPS & TN.
> For VA that leaves the Eizo Foris FG2421 and HKC X3 and I believe that's it?
> This is why I'm so persistent with this monitor, there really aren't any alternatives.
> AUO needs to step it up and release some AMVA's to compete with these SVA's.
> Far less likely Sharp comes back or Innolux does anything worthwhile, nobody else produces VA AFAIK.
> 
> 1000:1 TN & IPS look so bad now.
> On a spec sheet, contrast and refresh rate are my priorities.


That is great news. I am really happy for you bud! Will you post more about your sample? What exactly does the calibration report say? Whats with the trails on the CoD picture and other environment? Is it really much better than the October ones?

Unfortunately I agree with you on the C24FG70 being without alternatives really. That is why I am also still trying. There is just IPS lottery and TN out there, both with their own issues. I don't understand why Eizo does not produce the legendary Foris FG2421 anymore. There is literally nothing and then the 1000-1200€ FS2735, which does not replace the FG2421 neither in PQ nor in the price range (~350€).


----------



## Astreon

If people keep returning them, shops WILL stop selling them eventually.

The same thing happened to Acer XB271HU in my country. After several months, out of 15 shops that originally offered it, only 2 remained. The monitor was returned extremely often due to typical (abysmal) QC of AUO panels and it simply turned completely not profitable.

To be honest, it's a good thing. If shops pressured the manufacturers, maybe we'd see less QC issues eventually.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> Nice so you finally get a November model, good. Did you already test it in game?


Yes, and the COD image.
It's 1004.0, and I really don't think the firmware has had any changes from late October ones.
All my Octobers had other problems so I wouldn't have kept any of them anyway.
This 2nd November one has no dead/stuck pixels and the best backlight bleed by far since Aug/Sept models.
Though its white color uniformity is bad in areas and the calibration sheet is disappointing.

It's like one of those choose two triangles with dead/stuck pixel, backlight bleed, and white uniformity.
You roll like 3+ dice when you get a C24 and it seems impossible to get above average on all of them.
Something is always bad and you can't get the best of them all combined.

From my experience so far, if I exchange again I have a very good chance of receiving a replacement with better white uniformity and calibration.
It would also have a very good chance of having worse backlight bleed, a slight chance of dead/stuck pixels, and a rare chance of bright colors along the edges or other rarities others have encountered such as pulsing or bright lines.

If Samsung quality control existed or I felt lucky I wouldn't hesitate to exchange, but it doesn't and I don't so I do.


----------



## ToKuten

I am reading almost 300 pages of this topic and it seems every VA monitor seems to suffer from artefacts (samsung or auo) and basically not ready for gaming.
I do wonder why companies release defect monitor... (maybe they need $$ until they found a fix)
Pick your poison: IPS glow , VA artefacts, TN washed angle color,

Regardless of the things, samsung va monitors (CF791, CFG70) are unable to implement Freesync without flickering/purple,green trail
And to avoid issue, you need a good graphic card to handle [100hz-144hz]-1440p,1080p (same as strobing). so you will have to drop settings down.








Looks like; we have a new technology but without gsync or freesync sound weird in 2017... and brightness not adjustable (without lowering contrast)
Sad even with Samsung we have QC issues on premium monitor (dead pixel)

In my case, i will wait hp omen x for gsync


----------



## MistaSparkul

HP Omen X35 is a rip off, just get the AOC AG352UCG which is essentially the same exact monitor but costing $200-300 less.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> HP Omen X35 is a rip off, just get the AOC AG352UCG which is essentially the same exact monitor but costing $200-300 less.


You are right, wait & see pro reviews


----------



## khyryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> I am reading almost 300 pages of this topic and it seems every VA monitor seems to suffer from artefacts (samsung or auo) and basically not ready for gaming.
> I do wonder why companies release defect monitor... (maybe they need $$ until they found a fix)
> Pick your poison: IPS glow , VA artefacts, TN washed angle color,


Right, there's no perfect option. I still think that the C24FG70 is a step forward for VA because it's one of the best (assuming updated firmware) to balance between VA smearing and overdrive that's too aggressive. (I don't have experience with the Eizo Foris.) It's certainly "ready for gaming" assuming one is aware of the tradeoffs being made: better contrast, good color, and built-in strobing at the cost of artifacts and uniformity. Those who can't compromise on anything will be waiting perhaps until 2019 when OLED and/or QLED changes the game.

To TN, I'd also add a greater incidence of gradient banding, at least based on what people have said about the S2417DG and S2716DG (as I have read nothing about the BenQ and Asus competitors).


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Yes, and the COD image.
> It's 1004.0, and I really don't think the firmware has had any changes from late October ones.
> All my Octobers had other problems so I wouldn't have kept any of them anyway.
> This 2nd November one has no dead/stuck pixels and the best backlight bleed by far since Aug/Sept models.
> Though its white color uniformity is bad in areas and the calibration sheet is disappointing.
> 
> It's like one of those choose two triangles with dead/stuck pixel, backlight bleed, and white uniformity.
> You roll like 3+ dice when you get a C24 and it seems impossible to get above average on all of them.
> Something is always bad and you can't get the best of them all combined.
> 
> From my experience so far, if I exchange again I have a very good chance of receiving a replacement with better white uniformity and calibration.
> It would also have a very good chance of having worse backlight bleed, a slight chance of dead/stuck pixels, and a rare chance of bright colors along the edges or other rarities others have encountered such as pulsing or bright lines.
> 
> If Samsung quality control existed or I felt lucky I wouldn't hesitate to exchange, but it doesn't and I don't so I do.


Yeah i agree, well if i was you i would be happy to keep that November model, aside from the white uniformity it seems pretty good. I hope to get a November one too soon.
Anyway as i thought it seems there is a very little difference between late October and November firmware


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khyryk*
> 
> Right, there's no perfect option. I still think that the C24FG70 is a step forward for VA because it's one of the best (assuming updated firmware) to balance between VA smearing and overdrive that's too aggressive. (I don't have experience with the Eizo Foris.) It's certainly "ready for gaming" assuming one is aware of the tradeoffs being made: better contrast, good color, and built-in strobing at the cost of artifacts and uniformity. Those who can't compromise on anything will be waiting perhaps until 2019 when OLED and/or QLED changes the game.
> 
> To TN, I'd also add a greater incidence of gradient banding, at least based on what people have said about the *S2417DG* and S2716DG (as I have read nothing about the BenQ and Asus competitors).


I've been noticing this on mine more often now and starting to get buggered by it. I like TN for its speed, don't care about the weak viewing angles especially on a 24", but the contrast is so low that everything looks very dull. I have a 55" OLED nearby and i drool over having that tech in a monitor. I would at least like to see a 24" 1440p 144hz IPS monitor, 27"s exist but after trying 1440p on 24" i prefer it to 27", can still comfortably use 100% scaling and things are more crisp.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I've been noticing this on mine more often now and starting to get buggered by it. I like TN for its speed, don't care about the weak viewing angles especially on a 24", but the contrast is so low that everything looks very dull. I have a 55" OLED nearby and i drool over having that tech in a monitor. I would at least like to see a 24" 1440p 144hz IPS monitor, 27"s exist but after trying 1440p on 24" i prefer it to 27", can still comfortably use 100% scaling and things are more crisp.


I hear ya, I have a borrowed TN now and I notice even in games that textures lack details due to lack of contrast, the whole thing is washed out. One gets used to after a while but can still see it how bad the old TN is.

I can't even find 24" 1080p 144Hz IPS. Let alone 1440p. There are some 25" 1440p but 60Hz IPS, a real shame 60 only. Found only two 24" 1440p 100Hz+, guess what both are TN and cost about the same as the C24FG70, what a rip off well Gsync so... no wonder. Everything is 27"+ and expensive as hell if one wants a VA/IPS 100Hz+ some even limited to 1920x1080px at ridiculous sizes.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I hear ya, I have a borrowed TN now and I notice even in games that textures lack details due to lack of contrast, the whole thing is washed out. One gets used to after a while but can still see it how bad the old TN is.
> 
> I can't even find 24" 1080p 144Hz IPS. Let alone 1440p. There are some 25" 1440p but 60Hz IPS, a real shame 60 only. Found only two 24" 1440p 100Hz+, guess what both are TN and cost about the same as the C24FG70, what a rip off well Gsync so... no wonder. Everything is 27"+ and expensive as hell if one wants a VA/IPS 100Hz+ some even limited to 1920x1080px at ridiculous sizes.


I do care about viewing angles for watching movies in your bed (even it's bad for your back







).
TN panels always get this issue (bad viewing angles, horizontal shift ) and VA panel aren't completely devoid of it, There is contrast shift. IPS panels are good except you are watching with typical torch light in corners...
Curved monitors are good for gaming immersion but what about watching movies 10 feet away from it ?


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I've been noticing this on mine more often now and starting to get buggered by it. I like TN for its speed, don't care about the weak viewing angles especially on a 24", but the contrast is so low that everything looks very dull. I have a 55" OLED nearby and i drool over having that tech in a monitor. I would at least like to see a 24" 1440p 144hz IPS monitor, 27"s exist but after trying 1440p on 24" i prefer it to 27", can still comfortably use 100% scaling and things are more crisp.


I thought the text on a 24 inch monitor 1440p was too small... I prefer the 1080 for a 24. A 27 inch would be perfect for 1440 but i dont like when monitors are too big.


----------



## DVLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> I thought the text on a 24 inch monitor 1440p was too small... I prefer the 1080 for a 24. A 27 inch would be perfect for 1440 but i dont like when monitors are too big.


The PPI difference is negligable, and doesn't even require scaling, when sizing down from 27" to 24".


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> I thought the text on a 24 inch monitor 1440p was too small... I prefer the 1080 for a 24. A 27 inch would be perfect for 1440 but i dont like when monitors are too big.


I thought the same after using 24" 1080p and 27" 1440p but after a few days i got used to 24" 1440p. I would even take a 24" 4k monitor which i would definitely need to use some scaling with, but say goodbye to jaggies







There are some 24" 4ks out there too but all 60hz and i won't be going down to that hz again so i will wait a bit.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> The PPI difference is negligable, and doesn't even require scaling, when sizing down from 27" to 24".


Well the difference in text size (icons, web browsing etc) between a 24 inch full hd and a 24 inch 1440 is a lot noticeable.


----------



## djfunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> HP Omen X35 is a rip off, just get the AOC AG352UCG which is essentially the same exact monitor but costing $200-300 less.


Oh man, that thing is UGLY though. Gonna have to pay the premium for style and perhaps better quality control I suppose.


----------



## DVLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djfunz*
> 
> Oh man, that thing is UGLY though. Gonna have to pay the premium for style and perhaps better quality control I suppose.


Better Quality control...










Haven't we come to the conclusion that Monitor QC is going to be garbage, no matter how much extra one spends? Short of spending NEC/Eizo amounts of money.


----------



## djfunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> Better Quality control...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't we come to the conclusion that Monitor QC is going to be garbage, no matter how much extra one spends? Short of spending NEC/Eizo amounts of money.


Agreed with regards to Acer and Asus. Dell, HP and even Samsung tend to fare better.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djfunz*
> 
> Oh man, that thing is UGLY though. Gonna have to pay the premium for style and perhaps better quality control I suppose.


They share the same panel made by AUO, there isn't going to be any better quality control. People thought buying Dell gaming monitors (that also uses AUO panels) would free them from the lottery and we all know how that turned out...


----------



## djfunz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> They share the same panel made by AUO, there isn't going to be any better quality control. People thought buying Dell gaming monitors (that also uses AUO panels) would free them from the lottery and we all know how that turned out...


I guess I've just been lucky with my Dell and Samsung displays. Plus the customer support was always top notch. Can't say the same for Asus and Acer. The AOC might be great, but there's no way I'd put that on my desk.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djfunz*
> 
> Agreed with regards to Acer and Asus. Dell, *HP* and even Samsung tend to fare better.


HP? No way. LG LM240WU8 IPS panel, their "premium" Z line, panel not sealed, bug crawls into it, RMA, receive 2 replacements both with dust inside their panels, all about the same date as mine but unlike mine not ran at minimum brightness but noticeably burned out backlight even colors were on one.
All the HP Z line monitors I've had here...

Sold as new but was open box sealed by the shop which refused to deal with it ASAP when I received it, seen at home, dead pixels, who would have guessed right.
DOA, the panel had persistent (many minutes) ghosting after static images
dust (bug, thrip) inside panel
dust inside panel
dust inside panel
Yeah sure their service was OK and HP paid shipping to their service center where they receive the broken unit and send back a replacement unit (with defects though) and in the end paid me back the purchase amount coz Europe though they didn't have to IMHO but the shop where I bought it originally doesn't exist anymore so HP did instead. The service is OK, great. But their QC is as bad as any other company. I do not know what they were doing with the replacement monitors but IMHO someone serviced the panels in a non-dustfree space which can be an expensive room to have but a necessity for working with visualization devices, monitors, cameras, ...

Definitely good to have a more decent business service from HP and Dell than have to deal with the likes of Asus etc. which are pure consumer brands that won't give you anything at all.

NEC, Eizo it's the same, they have cheap monitors and also expensive ones, though I bet anyone paying them a few grand for a monitor is not gonna let it slide if the product has any defects, the cheaper ones? Same as any other brand, lottery.


----------



## khyryk

I've never bought a TV, but I wonder, do TVs have the same sort of lottery?


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khyryk*
> 
> I've never bought a TV, but I wonder, do TVs have the same sort of lottery?


No idea, but I can tell you that simply the build quality on my Sony X800D trumps any monitor I have ever had and then some. Heck, the bezels of the monitor act as the frame because they keep both the front and the back together and they are made of METAL. So, it is not possible to get uneven lighting due to the bezel or panel not being firm. The casing, made of plastic, is flimsy... but that only hides the electronics and I/O so It can't affect image quality. It is a very intelligent design: panel build like a tank with metal bezels that act as the frame and then the electronics and IO are covered by a plastic shell.

And I'm talking about a TV that can be had for less than $700. And simply the materials used are miles ahead any "gaming" monitor there has ever been.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> No idea, but I can tell you that simply the build quality on my Sony X800D trumps any monitor I have ever had and then some. Heck, the bezels of the monitor act as the frame because they keep both the front and the back together and they are made of METAL. So, it is not possible to get uneven lighting due to the bezel or panel not being firm. The casing, made of plastic, is flimsy... but that only hides the electronics and I/O so It can't affect image quality. It is a very intelligent design: panel build like a tank with metal bezels that act as the frame and then the electronics and IO are covered by a plastic shell.
> 
> And I'm talking about a TV that can be had for less than $700. *And simply the materials used are miles ahead any "gaming" monitor there has ever been*.


Gamers don't care about quality and visuals in their gaming monitors they just want it to be fast









I was eyeing the Sony for quite some time, but am currently faced with a OLEDB6P from a friend for $1k which is more than the Sony but the price difference isn't that large when considering the superiority of OLED. Only thing stopping me from taking it is 55" is a bit big for desk use, but that's not even the biggest problem i have. The lag with 4:4:4 is 70ms, all other times its like 30ms after the recent firmware update addressing the lag when using game mode.


----------



## cskippy

I will never use a TV for serious gaming as input lag is unbearable. I can feel the difference between my XB270HU and XL2411z at 144hz. These are some of the fastest panels and lowest input lag monitors around. Switching to my Eizo FG2421 is like moving my mouse through molasses in comparison.


----------



## DaWaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> I am reading almost 300 pages of this topic and it seems every VA monitor seems to suffer from artefacts (samsung or auo) and basically not ready for gaming.
> I do wonder why companies release defect monitor... (maybe they need $$ until they found a fix)
> Pick your poison: IPS glow , VA artefacts, TN washed angle color,
> 
> Regardless of the things, samsung va monitors (CF791, CFG70) are unable to implement Freesync without flickering/purple,green trail
> And to avoid issue, you need a good graphic card to handle [100hz-144hz]-1440p,1080p (same as strobing). so you will have to drop settings down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like; we have a new technology but without gsync or freesync sound weird in 2017... and brightness not adjustable (without lowering contrast)
> Sad even with Samsung we have QC issues on premium monitor (dead pixel)
> 
> In my case, i will wait hp omen x for gsync


It depends on what you expect, but I guess the AUO VA panel will not be so great if you like low motion blur.
The Samsung VA offerings seem to have better response times compared to AUO VA offerings.
I still like my LC24FG70, but especially when you are using FreeSync (and you do not have the nice strobing) the response times are not as great as IPS/TN 144Hz panels. I had the luck of using my LC24FG70 next to an Acer XB270HU and if you get around 100 fps with black content you see where VA falls short. If you like fast shooters you really want the strobing backlight in case of a VA panel. The difference with a strobing backlight is much less pronounced with IPS / TN. Besides, the 4 sector backlight of the Samsung does not give me headaches like the full screen ULMB mode does.
Also viewing angles on my Samsung are not as good as the Acer, but if you just use the monitor behind a desk with a fixed viewing position it is good enough in my opinion.

I neither like the glow and the backlight bleed of an IPS panel, but in terms of response time and viewing angle, IPS is superior to VA.
For FreeSync / Gsync usage I prefer an IPS over VA. Without FreeSync/Gsync and with a strobing backlight it becomes hard: the blur of the VA gets much less and the higher contrast is really nice. However: viewing angles are more limited.
I like eye candy and anything over 80 FPS is fine for me, so I really like FreeSync / Gsync. I my case I prefer IPS over VA.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaWaN*
> 
> It depends on what you expect, but I guess the AUO VA panel will not be so great if you like low motion blur.
> The Samsung VA offerings seem to have better response times compared to AUO VA offerings.
> I still like my LC24FG70, but especially when you are using FreeSync (and you do not have the nice strobing) the response times are not as great as IPS/TN 144Hz panels. I had the luck of using my LC24FG70 next to an Acer XB270HU and if you get around 100 fps with black content you see where VA falls short. If you like fast shooters you really want the strobing backlight in case of a VA panel. The difference with a strobing backlight is much less pronounced with IPS / TN. Besides, the 4 sector backlight of the Samsung does not give me headaches like the full screen ULMB mode does.
> Also viewing angles on my Samsung are not as good as the Acer, but if you just use the monitor behind a desk with a fixed viewing position it is good enough in my opinion.
> 
> I neither like the glow and the backlight bleed of an IPS panel, but in terms of response time and viewing angle, IPS is superior to VA.
> For FreeSync / Gsync usage I prefer an IPS over VA. Without FreeSync/Gsync and with a strobing backlight it becomes hard: the blur of the VA gets much less and the higher contrast is really nice. However: viewing angles are more limited.
> I like eye candy and anything over 80 FPS is fine for me, so I really like FreeSync / Gsync. I my case I prefer IPS over VA.


Thanks for the feedback as you said the strobing is working well.
Beside this, i cannot be agree to pick this monitor when you can't compensate the strobing on the Fastest setting, 221 cd/m2 is too much, on white background, i will get headaches from it due too high brightness.
And i don't want to change settings everytime between games and work.
Also i would like to use my next monitor for watching movies, how is it the curve 10 feet away from it ? I am afraid about the contrast shift if i am too far...


----------



## DaWaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback as you said the strobing is working well.
> Beside this, i cannot be agree to pick this monitor when you can't compensate the strobing on the Fastest setting, 221 cd/m2 is too much, on white background, i will get headaches from it due too high brightness.
> And i don't want to change settings everytime between games and work.
> Also i would like to use my next monitor for watching movies, how is it the curve 10 feet away from it ? I am afraid about the contrast shift if i am too far...


The curve is not hugely noticeable I think, even from a distance.
The contrast shift really occurs when viewing from an angle, if you can adjust the screen it is not too bad.
Compared to IPS, the contrast shift occurs at the same angles as IPS glow gets really noticable. Still I find IPS glow less annoying than the contrast shift though.
Difficult to say whether you are bothered by it, really depends on the viewing angle rather than distance.

I would also like to dim the screen a bit in strobing mode, but I have no real problem adjusting to the high brightness though. They should add brightness control indeed.


----------



## Hive51

So... You're basicall
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaWaN*
> 
> It depends on what you expect, but I guess the AUO VA panel will not be so great if you like low motion blur.
> The Samsung VA offerings seem to have better response times compared to AUO VA offerings.
> I still like my LC24FG70, but especially when you are using FreeSync (and you do not have the nice strobing) the response times are not as great as IPS/TN 144Hz panels. I had the luck of using my LC24FG70 next to an Acer XB270HU and if you get around 100 fps with black content you see where VA falls short. If you like fast shooters you really want the strobing backlight in case of a VA panel. The difference with a strobing backlight is much less pronounced with IPS / TN. Besides, the 4 sector backlight of the Samsung does not give me headaches like the full screen ULMB mode does.
> Also viewing angles on my Samsung are not as good as the Acer, but if you just use the monitor behind a desk with a fixed viewing position it is good enough in my opinion.
> 
> I neither like the glow and the backlight bleed of an IPS panel, but in terms of response time and viewing angle, IPS is superior to VA.
> For FreeSync / Gsync usage I prefer an IPS over VA. Without FreeSync/Gsync and with a strobing backlight it becomes hard: the blur of the VA gets much less and the higher contrast is really nice. However: viewing angles are more limited.
> I like eye candy and anything over 80 FPS is fine for me, so I really like FreeSync / Gsync. I my case I prefer IPS over VA.


So... You're basically telling than IPS panel should be better for FPS when Freesync is on ?


----------



## DaWaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hive51*
> 
> So... You're basically telling than IPS panel should be better for FPS when Freesync is on ?


When it comes to motion blur: yes very much.
Still the contrast of the VA monitor will be better than the IPS though. At the same price I would pick IPS, but I can very well understand the people who would pick VA.
If you want FreeSync/Gsync, 144Hz and no TN there is not much choice. Still happy with my Samsung despite its flaws and it seems I am pretty lucky when it comes to bleeding/uniformity/dead pixels.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Gamers don't care about quality and visuals in their gaming monitors they just want it to be fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was eyeing the Sony for quite some time, but am currently faced with a OLEDB6P from a friend for $1k which is more than the Sony but the price difference isn't that large when considering the superiority of OLED. Only thing stopping me from taking it is 55" is a bit big for desk use, but that's not even the biggest problem i have. The lag with 4:4:4 is 70ms, all other times its like 30ms after the recent firmware update addressing the lag when using game mode.


Yup, that is the problem with OLED. Minimum size is too big for desktop usage.


----------



## Kalimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback as you said the strobing is working well.
> Beside this, i cannot be agree to pick this monitor when you can't compensate the strobing on the Fastest setting, 221 cd/m2 is too much, on white background, i will get headaches from it due too high brightness.
> And i don't want to change settings everytime between games and work.
> Also i would like to use my next monitor for watching movies, how is it the curve 10 feet away from it ? I am afraid about the contrast shift if i am too far...


I found that the brightness when strobing doesn't pose much of an issue (at least for me), besides you can lower the contrast and the black equalizer to make the screen dimmer without making it look horrible. Changing settings is a breeze because of the 3 hotkeys at the bottom of the monitor, you can save your presets there. I do agree that a form of better brightness control would be better, however this is a nice strobing implementation for people who want it, even with games that run around 60fps in my rig, such as Fallout 4 and Witcher 3 it works really well. [email protected] in the upcoming GSync monitors may beat it though.


----------



## Jamayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VIR7US*
> 
> That didn't took long. Amazon.de has C24FG70s in stock again. I've ordered my 4th one. Let's hope they got new ones from Samsung and not some returned samples... If I get a November, I could test it side by side with my very decent October.
> That is great news. I am really happy for you bud! Will you post more about your sample? What exactly does the calibration report say? Whats with the trails on the CoD picture and other environment? Is it really much better than the October ones?
> 
> Unfortunately I agree with you on the C24FG70 being without alternatives really. That is why I am also still trying. There is just IPS lottery and TN out there, both with their own issues. I don't understand why Eizo does not produce the legendary Foris FG2421 anymore. There is literally nothing and then the 1000-1200€ FS2735, which does not replace the FG2421 neither in PQ nor in the price range (~350€).


Let us know how it is when it arrives, I'm also about to order another one from amazon.de.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalimera*
> 
> I found that the brightness when strobing doesn't pose much of an issue (at least for me), besides you can lower the contrast and the black equalizer to make the screen dimmer without making it look horrible. Changing settings is a breeze because of the 3 hotkeys at the bottom of the monitor, you can save your presets there. I do agree that a form of better brightness control would be better, however this is a nice strobing implementation for people who want it, even with games that run around 60fps in my rig, such as Fallout 4 and Witcher 3 it works really well. [email protected] in the upcoming GSync monitors may beat it though.


Maybe i have a solution, there is a program called Dimmer to reduce the brightness, can you tell me if it works after the strobing is activated?


----------



## VIR7US

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamayy*
> 
> Let us know how it is when it arrives, I'm also about to order another one from amazon.de.


Got myself a "C" with a decent CCR. Dont have time to unbox it now though, will report later. Amazon.de definitely got a new batch from Samsung.


----------



## RSC08

CF791 Review on Digital Trends: www.digitaltrends.com/monitor-reviews/samsung-cf791-review/


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSC08*
> 
> CF791 Review on Digital Trends: www.digitaltrends.com/monitor-reviews/samsung-cf791-review/


940:1 contrast ratio?


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VIR7US*
> 
> Got myself a "C" with a decent CCR. Dont have time to unbox it now though, will report later. Amazon.de definitely got a new batch from Samsung.


C is December?? Damn its the first December model we see on the forum, please let us know whats his firmware and how it works when you are not busy, thank you


----------



## Sedolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> 940:1 contrast ratio?


The Spyder contrast measurements are inaccurate and worthless.
A couple reviewers still use them and it keeps causing confusion.


----------



## Tirpitz666

Yeah, quite a strange (and disappointing I would say) data for a VA panel, especially considering that the review label it as "stellar contrast ratio", so do not really know what to make out of it..

At least calibrated color accuracy seems pretty spot on, guess this display has to be seen with one's own eyes to really understand if it's really worth its price or not..

Will be an interesting match with the upcoming (and fairly cheaper) Asus MX34VQ...


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSC08*
> 
> CF791 Review on Digital Trends: www.digitaltrends.com/monitor-reviews/samsung-cf791-review/


Dunno what lighting or post processing they did but the monitor looks washed out compared to the surroundings. Maybe too many lights in their room. For a $1000 Samsung can keep it. They need to come up with high quality affordable not big size unaffordable. Not to mention thanks to AMD all these big monitors are going to waste when it comes to Adaptive/Free Sync and keeping a steady 100Hz in any modern game.


----------



## Tirpitz666

Difficult to tell from the video, but what are you seeing can as well be accurate calibrated colors rather than "in your face" iper-saturated and inaccurate ones


----------



## Kalimera

What you are seeing is loss of brightness and gamma shift from the weak viewing angles.


----------



## Tirpitz666

Could it even be, but this monitor is higly curved probably even for this reason: it's just meant to be looked at straight on as a PC display and the curve is there to mitigate any color shift at the sides.
I guess that anyone that needs high viewing angles and looking regularly at a PC monitor from the sides is anyway quite not well served by a significantly curved surface, being it VA or IPS.
It's the same reason why curved TVs failed miserably on the market, it just works if you sit straight on to the screen..


----------



## Cascade

Samsung UK now have stock of the 24in model. It seems to be a bit cheaper than competitors, and is probably going to be the newest stock available anywhere. Free next day delivery and an ok returns policy seems good too. Have any of you dealt with Samsung UK directly before?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RSC08*
> 
> CF791 Review on Digital Trends: www.digitaltrends.com/monitor-reviews/samsung-cf791-review/
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno what lighting or post processing they did but the monitor looks washed out compared to the surroundings. Maybe too many lights in their room. For a $1000 Samsung can keep it. They need to come up with high quality affordable not big size unaffordable. Not to mention thanks to AMD all these big monitors are going to waste when it comes to Adaptive/Free Sync and keeping a steady 100Hz in any modern game.
Click to expand...

Speak for yourself mate.


----------



## haderon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cascade*
> 
> Samsung UK now have stock of the 24in model. It seems to be a bit cheaper than competitors, and is probably going to be the newest stock available anywhere. Free next day delivery and an ok returns policy seems good too. Have any of you dealt with Samsung UK directly before?


Seems there is a new batch of this model and its cheaper. The local stores around here didn't had this model in stock a week ago but today there is 5-6 of them selling it for 350/340EU. I ordered one and asked for the manufacturing date, the dude from the store said its made 12/2016.


----------



## pezku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> 940:1 contrast ratio?


I have the C34F791 and with i1 Display Pro I get ~1850:1 on/off contrast ratio (0.065 cd/m2 black @ 120 cd/m2 peak brightness). That is still quite much short of the advertised 3000:1 though.

Btw. if there is interest for other measurement data of the display I could post some results.


----------



## Cascade

Which store?


----------



## Tirpitz666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pezku*
> 
> I have the C34F791 and with i1 Display Pro I get ~1850:1 on/off contrast ratio (0.065 cd/m2 black @ 120 cd/m2 peak brightness). That is still quite much short of the advertised 3000:1 though.
> 
> Btw. if there is interest for other measurement data of the display I could post some results.


That sounds much more convincing to me, usually calibrated contrast can be quite lower than out-of-the-box/declared one, so guess it's perfectly possible that you end up with such value if you want perfectly accurate colors. Your black level result seems even quite a nice result to me.

Have you by chance run any test regarding image retention? have you notice something wrong in that regard?
How about banding in same-color transitions, considering that it is still only a 8bit panel?


----------



## MuscleBound

Here's the first pro review of the CF791- http://www.digitaltrends.com/monitor-reviews/samsung-cf791-review/
OK this is gonna be my new monitor- gotta save 1000 bucks somehow.


----------



## ToKuten

Are they serious with one-year warranty ?
In amazon europe, i can see 2 years


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> Are they serious with one-year warranty ?
> In amazon europe, i can see 2 years


EU has 2 years minimum.


----------



## Tirpitz666

Usually in EU the first year is from the manufacturer and the second one is from the vendor.


----------



## JackCY

2 years by seller. (to a customer who is an end user, not to another company then it's just 1 year)
Some people their own business and buy stuff as a company, put the tax into the company write off but use it themselves as a person end user, that's still 1 year a company has bought it not an end user.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pezku*
> 
> I have the C34F791 and with i1 Display Pro I get ~1850:1 on/off contrast ratio (0.065 cd/m2 black @ 120 cd/m2 peak brightness). That is still quite much short of the advertised 3000:1 though.
> 
> Btw. if there is interest for other measurement data of the display I could post some results.


Yeah what's the minimum brightness and what is the contrast ratio at this minimum brightness. If it goes to zero brightness which is quite rare for monitors then test say 20cd/m2 or 25cd/m2.


----------



## Kalimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> Maybe i have a solution, there is a program called Dimmer to reduce the brightness, can you tell me if it works after the strobing is activated?


Yes, it works. It kinda kills the colors though and makes them look greyish (i think it adds a black filter of sorts?). Still with some adjustments it might work out. Nice find, thank you.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalimera*
> 
> Yes, it works. It kinda kills the colors though and makes them look greyish (i think it adds a black filter of sorts?). Still with some adjustments it might work out. Nice find, thank you.


yeah basically its an opacity filter to reduce the brightness. Since when the strobing is activated the brightness is 100% and you cant change it i thought this program coulded be usefull


----------



## fuzun

There must be a scientific description about why they do not allow us to change brightness while strobing is on. This is a thing that ruins the monitor.


----------



## JackCY

Scientifically it's called laziness because shorter pulse and/or lower peak yields lower brightness easily.


----------



## VIR7US

Got first results for you guys from comparing the October one with the fresh December one. It depends on how one is looking at it, but I can cheer you up or disappoint you - either way there is virtually no difference between the two monitors. Atleast I wasn't able to spot any more or less trailing in the short amount of time I had. Feel free to see for yourself in the clip down below. Color Calibration was a bit different, resulting in a slightly reddish picture on the October and in comparison a bluish on the December. It is VERY faint though and almost not noticeable at all - but there. Image quality regarding contrast and especially colors is stunning as it was already on the October. In fact, I enjoy this monitor every day anew when I turn my machine on.

I were using it for a couple of weeks now, and although there are some things that still annoy me (first and foremost the lack of an USB hub and the deep stand design) I really enjoy watching stuff and playing games (Rainbow Six Siege mostly) on this thing. Maybe I am not pro enough (R6S Platinum 1), but I almost never notice the trailing in "real life" scenarios. 144Hz, low input lag and great implementation of strobing are doing their job just fine. Bottom line, I got myself a great gaming display and I would buy it again. Except for the first defective sample, all of them were decent (I had 4 by now). There is a little bit of a lottery here, gamma might be better on this sample along with worse color uniformity or the other way around. Maybe one sample has a little bit more BLB than the other. Overall though there is not much to say against this 144Hz VA display. Samsung did alright within the technically feasible.










One thing has caught my eye though and I would like to have someone elses opinion on it. It almost looks like IPS glow to me, at least as far as I can tell from pictures I've seen because I do not own an IPS display. I made 2 clips trying to capture the... well ... issue (I suppose?). First one is with the two C24FG70s mentioned above. In the second you see the C24FG70 on the left and the Iiyama XB2483HSU on the right, which also has an VA-Panel. Don't get me wrong, especially the colors are better on the C24FG70 beyond any doubt. More saturated and brilliant. The Iiyama just isn't able to display the same. BUT, if its plain black (like the whole screen), the Iiyama seems to be better, because of this "glow" on the C24FG70... Is this maybe caused by the Quantum Dots? Reaction Time is set to "Standard" by the way on the C24FG70 and thereby strobing is not active. Anyway, here are the Calibration Reports and the video clips. Enjoy.

Color Calibration Report December


Color Calibration Report October


Service Menu December with FW 1004.


October vs December


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Two C24FG70


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Samsung vs Iiyama:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jamayy

Thanks! I guess now is the time to get another one from amazon.de.
Sad that there's no improvements over october, but at least they should be shipping recent models now.
About the IPS glow comparison, the glow of the CFG70 is viewing-angle related, while I think IPS glow always appears, no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Sedolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VIR7US*
> 
> One thing has caught my eye though and I would like to have someone elses opinion on it. It almost looks like IPS glow to me, at least as far as I can tell from pictures I've seen because I do not own an IPS display. I made 2 clips trying to capture the... well ... issue (I suppose?). First one is with the two C24FG70s mentioned above. In the second you see the C24FG70 on the left and the Iiyama XB2483HSU on the right, which also has an VA-Panel. Don't get me wrong, especially the colors are better on the C24FG70 beyond any doubt. More saturated and brilliant. The Iiyama just isn't able to display the same. BUT, if its plain black (like the whole screen), the Iiyama seems to be better, because of this "glow" on the C24FG70... Is this maybe caused by the Quantum Dots? Reaction Time is set to "Standard" by the way on the C24FG70 and thereby strobing is not active. Anyway, here are the Calibration Reports and the video clips. Enjoy.
> 
> Samsung vs Iiyama:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


SVA matrix seems to have stronger off-angle glow than AMVA+ matrix. I noticed this in multiple reviews, it has nothing to do with the quantum dots.
They also have a different backlight array, the Samsung has LEDs hotspots at the top and bottom, the AUO panel is only bottom-lit .
If you have the older B1 version of the Iiyama it also has slightly higher contrast than the Sammy, around 3500:1.


----------



## handot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> Here's the first pro review of the CF791- http://www.digitaltrends.com/monitor-reviews/samsung-cf791-review/
> OK this is gonna be my new monitor- gotta save 1000 bucks somehow.


Wow the color seems really great I really want this monitor now, and in my country the price is only 700$ really interesting..


----------



## Tirpitz666

Guess that for USD 700 is really a no-brainer, here in EU it hovers around 1.000 Euro, so quite more difficult to bite..


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> Here's the first pro review of the CF791- http://www.digitaltrends.com/monitor-reviews/samsung-cf791-review/


what country are you in?


----------



## Tirpitz666

Italy, for now here you can find it between 1.000-1.100 (only considering minimally reputable online sellers of course, found even one around 860, but wouldn't dare to take the plunge on it..).

I have the impression that in a couple of months the price could well stabilize around 900 Euro, especially when some competition from the Asus will finally arrive, so probably worth to wait a bit..


----------



## LunaTiC123

Does Samsung UK ship EU wide or just UK ?


----------



## popol310

In the review how can they say it's ONLY 940:1 contrast ratio ???
the LG 38UC99 which is IPS is 760:1, LOL ?


----------



## asder00

Well got a new one from amazon.it, this time is a october build.








My previous order was in november and got the garbage september build.

Gonna try it tonight or tomorrow... If it has the same issue i'm just gonna keep it again for the duration of the return period (1 full month) and then return it and buy another one.
Hoping that by that time all the remaining october stock vanishes.


----------



## Tirpitz666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popol310*
> 
> In the review how can they say it's ONLY 940:1 contrast ratio ???
> the LG 38UC99 which is IPS is 760:1, LOL ?


Well, the data for a VA panel is admittedly pretty underwhelming (if true).
Anything much lower than 2000:1 for a calibrated VA panel (data reported by another user here) I would judge as underwhelming as well, unless QD technology is a such that can actually give "the impression" of a much higher contrast (and what all reviewers/users have reported so far is that the IQ of this puppy seems to be pretty amazing luckily).


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tirpitz666*
> 
> Italy, for now here you can find it between 1.000-1.100 (only considering minimally reputable online sellers of course, found even one around 860, but wouldn't dare to take the plunge on it..).
> 
> I have the impression that in a couple of months the price could well stabilize around 900 Euro, especially when some competition from the Asus will finally arrive, so probably worth to wait a bit..


Do any of the $700 sellers ship internationally? Link to product URL??


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *handot*
> 
> Wow the color seems really great I really want this monitor now, and in my country the price is only 700$ really interesting..


Which country are you in???


----------



## Kalimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalimera*
> 
> Yes, it works. It kinda kills the colors though and makes them look greyish (i think it adds a black filter of sorts?). Still with some adjustments it might work out. Nice find, thank you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> yeah basically its an opacity filter to reduce the brightness. Since when the strobing is activated the brightness is 100% and you cant change it i thought this program coulded be usefull


Trying to find a balance between brightness/colors by using strobing with Dimmer. In the phone pic below i've set the Dimmer's opacity filter to 15% and lowered contrast to 60. Brightness is really decent, definitely not high and would be acceptable to most users, also no noticeable eye strain which is great. Transitions and overall feel are super snappy. Issue is that there is still some grey tint that messes colors and contrast a bit because of Dimmer, even if the pic here is not of the best quality, you can still notice it. Still trying to find the optimal strobing settings. Will also probably upload another picture without filters and such to show the monitor in its full glory.


----------



## asder00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asder00*
> 
> Well got a new one from amazon.it, this time is a october build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My previous order was in november and got the garbage september build.
> 
> Gonna try it tonight or tomorrow... If it has the same issue i'm just gonna keep it again for the duration of the return period (1 full month) and then return it and buy another one.
> Hoping that by that time all the remaining october stock vanishes.


Update on this monitor: purple issue is not present, freesync has both standard and ultimate engine, the right side flickering blue line with freesync on is not present, firmware is 1002.2.
Gonna test it more but i think i'm going to keep this one


----------



## popol310

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asder00*
> 
> Update on this monitor: purple issue is not present, freesync has both standard and ultimate engine, the right side flickering blue line with freesync on is not present, firmware is 1002.2.
> Gonna test it more but i think i'm going to keep this one


are you talking about the C34F791 ?


----------



## asder00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popol310*
> 
> are you talking about the C34F791 ?


Oops, the C24FG70


----------



## Hive51

Guys I don't think what I need to think about that but...

I compared my C24FG70 (second round, september model, blue flicker, purple-blow-green glow, no Ultimate Freesync range, etc.) with my Samsung 206BW (9 yo).
I've the impression that the C24FG70 have worse colors and looking at video make it all blocky.
I know it's only youtube but... It's strong !

Do you use any special feature in the control panel of the screen or you just let all by default ?


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asder00*
> 
> Update on this monitor: purple issue is not present, freesync has both standard and ultimate engine, the right side flickering blue line with freesync on is not present, firmware is 1002.2.
> Gonna test it more but i think i'm going to keep this one


As far as i know the Late October model with firmware 1002.2 are almost the same of the November and December model with firmware 1004. So yeah, i think you should keep it considering it doesnt have these issues.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalimera*
> 
> Trying to find a balance between brightness/colors by using strobing with Dimmer. In the phone pic below i've set the Dimmer's opacity filter to 15% and lowered contrast to 60. Brightness is really decent, definitely not high and would be acceptable to most users, also no noticeable eye strain which is great. Transitions and overall feel are super snappy. Issue is that there is still some grey tint that messes colors and contrast a bit because of Dimmer, even if the pic here is not of the best quality, you can still notice it. Still trying to find the optimal strobing settings. Will also probably upload another picture without filters and such to show the monitor in its full glory.


It looks really nice to me, yeah post also the picture of the monitor without strobing and dimmer


----------



## pezku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tirpitz666*
> 
> That sounds much more convincing to me, usually calibrated contrast can be quite lower than out-of-the-box/declared one, so guess it's perfectly possible that you end up with such value if you want perfectly accurate colors. Your black level result seems even quite a nice result to me.
> 
> Have you by chance run any test regarding image retention? have you notice something wrong in that regard?
> How about banding in same-color transitions, considering that it is still only a 8bit panel?


That is actually the non-calibrated contrast ratio, without the ICC profile loaded. Display's picture mode or brightness doesn't seem to affect it. Calibration didn't really lower it either though when done with DisplayCAL and white level setting "as measured". Contrast setting cannot be increased as it starts immediately to clip whites.

Still the CR is twice my old IPS screen and the difference is very noticeable with dark image content. However the VA gamma shift was a bit of a shock at first and really washes out the image when viewed even slightly from an angle. Not a huge problem when viewed directly from front.

Haven't noticed any kind of image retention and I'm quite sure I would have if there was any.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Yeah what's the minimum brightness and what is the contrast ratio at this minimum brightness. If it goes to zero brightness which is quite rare for monitors then test say 20cd/m2 or 25cd/m2.


With brightness set to 0 it measures 67.9 cd/m2 white and 0.04 black. So basically the same CR.

For interested, here's some color space measurements, both without calibration.

First is monitor's "Standard" mode, which gives you the "125% sRGB" oversaturated colors.


Second is "Basic Color" mode that is much more accurate out of the box.


DisplayCAL reported ~95% sRGB coverage after calibration and profiling in the Basic Color mode. And that's what Im running for general usage, as mostly everything is still non color managed in Windows environment.


----------



## handot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> Which country are you in???


Indonesia, they sell it around Rp 10,000,000 here and Rp 9,000,000 for the unboxed one sold by a reviewer.
https://www.kaskus.co.id/show_post/589194a2a09a3981788b4570/4732/-


----------



## Tirpitz666

Thanks Pezku, that was quite informative and encouraging I would say









Now it seems pretty a fact that IQ on this display is pretty spot on, while the real weakness are viewing angles, even more so than with other VA panels possibily (that could even be the most likely reason why the panel is so curved in the first place).


----------



## Hunched

I'm confused by some of peoples claims with Nov/Dec models, saying they're no different from late October models, that's not what I'm seeing at all.
With the COD image specifically, pretty much all the cyan/blue and green blur is gone in the November models I've had, it's only purple that remains.
I'm pretty sure this isn't something that varies from unit to unit because of calibration or anything of the sort, since all my 1002.2 October models were more or less identical with regards to blur.
The few 1004.0 November models I've had have been identical to each other, and noticeably different from how Octobers and Aug/Sept deal with blur.

Aug/Sept = Tons of light purple blur
October = Cyan/blue + green + purple blur
November = Almost only purple blur but the purple is now stronger than it was in Oct

Compared to Aug/Sept, November is a significant improvement with the purple being drastically reduced.
The purple also seems darker now.

I can't tell anything from the Oct/Dec COD comparison vid that was posted, all the blur looks green which must be a poor camera issue.
I still have my October and I can do a side by side, they're not alike with this.

When I originally said there wasn't much difference between Oct & Nov I quickly tested the image and it didn't seem improved, but different, and I wasn't sure if I just got a weird one.
In Rainbow Six Siege I have been noticing issues in areas I've never seen them before and can confirm the October is better or fine with.
Though if I were to get very used to the November and then switch back to the October, maybe then I'd see where October is weaker where November has improved.
It's easier to see new problems appear that you're not used to than to see where old problems have disappeared that you're used to.


----------



## Phillip777

Guys how to open Red Service Menu ? I want to check firmware version


----------



## Kalimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I'm confused by some of peoples claims with Nov/Dec models, saying they're no different from late October models, that's not what I'm seeing at all.
> With the COD image specifically, pretty much all the cyan/blue and green blur is gone in the November models I've had, it's only purple that remains.
> I'm pretty sure this isn't something that varies from unit to unit because of calibration or anything of the sort, since all my 1002.2 October models were more or less identical with regards to blur.
> The few 1004.0 November models I've had have been identical to each other, and noticeably different from how Octobers and Aug/Sept deal with blur.
> 
> Aug/Sept = Tons of light purple blur
> October = Cyan/blue + green + purple blur
> November = Almost only purple blur but the purple is now stronger than it was in Oct
> 
> Compared to Aug/Sept, November is a significant improvement with the purple being drastically reduced.
> The purple also seems darker now.
> 
> I can't tell anything from the Oct/Dec COD comparison vid that was posted, all the blur looks green which must be a poor camera issue.
> I still have my October and I can do a side by side, they're not alike with this.
> 
> When I originally said there wasn't much difference between Oct & Nov I quickly tested the image and it didn't seem improved, but different, and I wasn't sure if I just got a weird one.
> In Rainbow Six Siege I have been noticing issues in areas I've never seen them before and can confirm the October is better or fine with.
> Though if I were to get very used to the November and then switch back to the October, maybe then I'd see where October is weaker where November has improved.
> It's easier to see new problems appear that you're not used to than to see where old problems have disappeared that you're used to.


Just throwing an idea, are you running any Windows calibration settings on top? If that's the case, try to turn them off (or change them) and see if it makes any difference.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillip777*
> 
> Guys how to open Red Service Menu ? I want to check firmware version


Lower brightness and contrast to 0, then press the joystick button for 5 secs. Turn off the monitor to close the service menu.


----------



## Kalimera

Just a couple of phone pics to show what this C24FG70 monitor is all about: those are with oversaturated settings on purpose, but you can see that the extra contrast and the curve add a sense of immersive depth that imo normal monitors lack. It's almost like looking through a window.





And click those links for the proper high res versions of those pics:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzYu3PtP84GESkxWT3NTWG1XaGs/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzYu3PtP84GEZ3hTeHJDbHhkMVU/view?usp=sharing

I actually think it'd be nice to take some pics with my IPS for comparison.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asder00*
> 
> Well got a new one from amazon.it, this time is a october build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My previous order was in november and got the garbage september build.
> 
> *Gonna try it tonight or tomorrow... If it has the same issue i'm just gonna keep it again for the duration of the return period (1 full month) and then return it and buy another one.
> Hoping that by that time all the remaining october stock vanishes*.


You will get your amazon account banned. Just a friendly advise.


----------



## fuzun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> You will get your amazon account banned. Just a friendly advise.


Why? They just allow that.


----------



## LunaTiC123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzun*
> 
> Why? They just allow that.


Probably losing them money returning something over and over and "abusing" ( even tho there isn't a rule about doing that ) the refund and returning units again.

They'll let you do it a bunch of times but eventually they will warn you or ban you, I actually remember it happened to 1 guy returning the PG278Q or the PG279Q can't remember which monitor exacttly








sucks but... eh what can you do beside avoiding buying things that are known to have a high "defect" rate/imperfections.

Anyway will keep an eye on this thread until there's a revision that mostly does away with the purple overdrive artifact then I'll probably order it however I'm not sure they'll fix the thing... there will always be some color transitions that are slow, it's a VA panel after all... but I do hope it'll get to a level where it's mostly gone


----------



## fuzun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaTiC123*
> 
> Probably losing them money returning something over and over and "abusing" ( even tho there isn't a rule about doing that ) the refund and returning units again.
> 
> They'll let you do it a bunch of times but eventually they will warn you or ban you, I actually remember it happened to 1 guy returning the PG278Q or the PG279Q can't remember which monitor exacttly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sucks but... eh what can you do beside avoiding buying things that are known to have a high "defect" rate/imperfections.
> 
> Anyway will keep an eye on this thread until there's a revision that mostly does away with the purple overdrive artifact then I'll probably order it however I'm not sure they'll fix the thing... there will always be some color transitions that are slow, it's a VA panel after all... but I do hope it'll get to a level where it's mostly gone


Its very ******ed.

I just click return for some amazon basics item to see how much of return fee they would pay but system instantly refunded it automatically saying that "You do not need to return the item, your refund will be applied soon...".

They need to change their system if it allows abusing... I would be doomed if they ban me. Its the only place where you can buy electronic things if you are not willing to pay %900 profit to goat lovers. (Iam from Turkey)


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzun*
> 
> Its very ******ed.
> 
> I just click return for some amazon basics item to see how much of return fee they would pay but system instantly refunded it automatically saying that "You do not need to return the item, your refund will be applied soon...".
> 
> They need to change their system if it allows abusing... I would be doomed if they ban me. Its the only place where you can buy electronic things if you are not willing to pay %900 profit to goat lovers. (Iam from Turkey)


Items that cost as much to ship as replace arent worth processing as a return.


----------



## fuzun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Items that cost as much to ship as replace arent worth processing as a return.


They only pay EURs 8~ max for return fees and item was higher than that.

But my point is that their system is configured in a way that would lead them losing money (per customer) easily. They could block returns after a time or warn maybe instead of banning instantly.

Consider a country where traveling is easy inside but you get punished if you pass borders. But thing is that you do not even know the where are the borders. Its like that...


----------



## WinterSoldier

What is the Amazon warranty about monitors, one year? Or two?


----------



## fuzun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> Whats is the Amazon warranty about monitors, one year? Or two?


They have to provide 2 years warranty in Europe. If you buy from amazon.de .fr .it .co.uk ... It will be 2 years.
If you buy from amazon.com it will probably be 1 year.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzun*
> 
> They have to provide 2 years warranty in Europe. If you buy from amazon.de .fr .it .co.uk ... It will be 2 years.
> If you buy from amazon.com it will probably be 1 year.


Ah ok thank you good to know


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalimera*
> 
> Just throwing an idea, are you running any Windows calibration settings on top? If that's the case, try to turn them off (or change them) and see if it makes any difference.


Nope.
I said I have an October model, and it's like everyone elses October models.
The November ones are completely different with blur and have issues in areas where October is fine.
I'm using them side by side.


----------



## popol310

Anyone have January build ?


----------



## Axaion

So i got my 2nd C24FG70, and its a December model (C as last letter), cant really fault it, minimal clouding, decently low variance in DeltaE for colors

Gotta get used to the friggin curve though, kinds reminds me of when i played cs 1.3 with radeon graphics cards way back, and had the setting on to make stuff rounder

really notice it on the taskbar, or any long straight lines

Also text seems a bit less sharp than my old Viewsonic VX2268wm, but maybe its because its slightly smaller, dunno.

Didnt notice any flickering, not even on the CoD image people posted, but i dont use freesync (GTX 970)

Hopefully i get used to the curve, colors and such is really nice.


----------



## MZ93

LOL


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> So i got my 2nd C24FG70, and its a December model (C as last letter), cant really fault it, minimal clouding, decently low variance in DeltaE for colors
> 
> Gotta get used to the friggin curve though, kinds reminds me of when i played cs 1.3 with radeon graphics cards way back, and had the setting on to make stuff rounder
> 
> really notice it on the taskbar, or any long straight lines
> 
> Also text seems a bit less sharp than my old Viewsonic VX2268wm, but maybe its because its slightly smaller, dunno.
> 
> Didnt notice any flickering, not even on the CoD image people posted, but i dont use freesync (GTX 970)
> 
> Hopefully i get used to the curve, colors and such is really nice.


Nice, you got it from Amazon.com? The firmware is 1004 the same as November builds right?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> Nice, you got it from Amazon.com? The firmware is 1004 the same as November builds right?


Got it from a danish e-retailer, that just got them back in stock a few days ago

Firmware is indeed AA-1004.0


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Got it from a danish e-retailer, that just got them back in stock a few days ago
> 
> Firmware is indeed AA-1004.0


Can you do me a favor.
If you don't mind.
Does your December monitor double strobe at 60hz refresh rate when you enable blur reduction at 60hz?

You can test easily with testUFO

http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=alien-invasion.png&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=-1


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Can you do me a favor.
> If you don't mind.
> Does your December monitor double strobe at 60hz refresh rate when you enable blur reduction at 60hz?
> 
> You can test easily with testUFO
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=photo&photo=alien-invasion.png&pps=960&pursuit=0&height=-1


Ill check, but no idea how to tell if its single or double strobing


----------



## Falkentyne

It will be extremely obvious.
A double strobe looks like a double image copy that's not a ghost, but a duplicate image.
If you compare 100hz or 120hz (strobed) and then 60hz (strobed) If 60hz is double strobing, it will be very obvious and look pretty bad.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> It will be extremely obvious.
> A double strobe looks like a double image copy that's not a ghost, but a duplicate image.
> If you compare 100hz or 120hz (strobed) and then 60hz (strobed) If 60hz is double strobing, it will be very obvious and look pretty bad.


144hz, 120hz, and 60hz all look the same functionally to me, except the others goes faster

Maybe its the same - i didnt notice anything that popped out and shouted "What the hell, guy?" at me - lol


----------



## Falkentyne

....are you 100% sure?
Because PCM2 (from pcmonitors.info) said that his November monitor was *double strobing* at 60hz.

Everyone else who tested this many pages back on their monitors also said it was double strobing.

This is what double strobing looks like:



Here is single strobing:



You can notice in the double strobed image, you see two identical "normal" copies of the UFO, before you see the 'ghost' (overdrive/persistence artifact) images.

Now those images were from my Benq monitor, with single strobe set to "off" and "on", but this might be more like yours: this is from pcmonitors.info's review of this monitor.



*VERY IMPORTANT*:
Does your 60hz "response time=fastest" image look like their 60hz response time=fastest image?
(theirs is double strobing at 60hz).


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> You will get your amazon account banned. Just a friendly advise.


Depends but usually they don't their profit margins are big and they usually have a special deal with UPS which reduces their cost for shipping or return shipping, usually a really good deal they probably have because its freaking AMAZON! lol

I know because I work retail and I know how much usually UPS charges for small pacakages and on returns (unless it's an order by phone, which for some reason is a different rate....don't know the specifics on that but that's how it works)

But I have returned many items to Amazon (been shopping there since 2007 and my first credit card lol) and have not been banned. I remember returning 3 items within a 2 month period and they always apologized for delivering me a product that was defective. And they ship out the new item immediately as well while you return the other defective item.

Maybe it's just Amazon USA that is less strict on those policies because 'Murica! lol

Also, they seem to give Prime members more of a preference as well and want to keep them happy. At least that is what I have noticed....they are always thanking me for being a prime member lol


----------



## Hunched

I've made a video comparing my October and November C24's since I'm confused by people saying models with 1004.0 firmware are the same as October or have green blur.
Definitely not the case for me.
Left is October and right is November.




I've had multiple October and November C24's.
Regarding blur, all Octobers were as identical to each other as can be. As with all my Novembers performing the same as one another.
As one would expect, everything 1002.2 is alike and everything 1004.0 is alike, but 1002.2 and 1004.0 are not alike.

It's not making sense how people are saying their November or December blurs exactly like October with cyan, green, and blue.
Or that their Nov/Dec blurs only green.
Or that their Nov/Dec actually does blur only purple like mine.
What? How is everyone's C24's with the same firmware different when all Augusts were the same, all Septembers were the same, and all Octobers were the same.
Now apparently all Novembers and Decembers are drastically different from unit to unit? Not my units.

Though I can make my November perform pretty similarly to my October by raising its Black Equalizer from 13 to 15 at the cost of slight black crush.
This makes its blur more green and cyan/blue/grey, whatever mix you'd like to describe it.
Alternatively lowering the October's Black Equalizer from 13 to 10 or 11 makes the blur nearly completely purple like November at 13.
The degree of trailing from October to November is unchanged as far as I can tell.

So to me it seems there was some shift with the new 1004.0 firmware in November and newer models that sort of lowered its default Black Equalizer.
It still says 13 but that's just a pointless number, what it's attributed to is what's important and whats changed.
November Black Equalizer 13 is lower than October Black Equalizer 13, but not exactly since once you raise it to just 14 black crush begins.

I have to put my Black Equalizer to at least 18 on my November to get only green blur, it only goes to 20.
Last I checked, the only other setting that impacts blur is Eye Saver Mode which removes it entirely and destroys any picture quality.

August and September models are all purple and so much worse they're unusable, and that's everything I know about the blur issue with months.
Lastly I should mention my camera makes the blur trails brighter than they are in person where they're more subdued.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> ....are you 100% sure?
> Because PCM2 (from pcmonitors.info) said that his November monitor was *double strobing* at 60hz.
> 
> Everyone else who tested this many pages back on their monitors also said it was double strobing.
> 
> This is what double strobing looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is single strobing:
> 
> 
> 
> You can notice in the double strobed image, you see two identical "normal" copies of the UFO, before you see the 'ghost' (overdrive/persistence artifact) images.
> 
> Now those images were from my Benq monitor, with single strobe set to "off" and "on", but this might be more like yours: this is from pcmonitors.info's review of this monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> *VERY IMPORTANT*:
> Does your 60hz "response time=fastest" image look like their 60hz response time=fastest image?
> (theirs is double strobing at 60hz).


Kinda disregard, was pretty late for me and it was a stutterfest lol, yeah its double strobing, looks like apart from that issue tho, it has less overshoot and such


----------



## popol310

I just got charged by Amazon.fr for my C34F791. (waiting since November, price 895€)
But I still have a backorder of the new Asus MX34VQ (760€).
keep you posted


----------



## RSC08

Same here, let's see when they ship it.


----------



## vartaz

Can you summary if you are happy with the cf791, as im considering it for gaming and general pc content.
Is is good, freesync good, colours pixels etc etc, i dont have time to read the whole thread sorry, but would like someone who has, or has the monitor to tell me if its worth it.
Is the curve to much ?
Not any good reviews to find out there...


----------



## maverickvii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vartaz*
> 
> Can you summary if you are happy with the cf791, as im considering it for gaming and general pc content.
> Is is good, freesync good, colours pixels etc etc, i dont have time to read the whole thread sorry, but would like someone who has, or has the monitor to tell me if its worth it.
> Is the curve to much ?
> Not any good reviews to find out there...


I've had mine for about a month now and am very happy with it. I have mostly been gaming though have an NVIDIA so not using freesync. Colors are fairly accurate (maybe a little over saturated at default), very dark blacks and great contrast. For some 100Hz isn't high enough but for me it's just fine. I was a little worried about the intense curve at first but it's very immersive and hasn't had any downside so far.


----------



## Bollox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vartaz*
> 
> Can you summary if you are happy with the cf791, as im considering it for gaming and general pc content.
> Is is good, freesync good, colours pixels etc etc, i dont have time to read the whole thread sorry, but would like someone who has, or has the monitor to tell me if its worth it.
> Is the curve to much ?
> Not any good reviews to find out there...


Let me just start by saying that I test displays for living. I tested cf791 about a month ago and generally I've been very happy with it.

Good:

- It comes pre-calibrated. It doesn't mean that it's perfect and the pre-calibrated settings will benefit from some fine-tuning, if you have a quality colorimeter and software to measure it. I used a professional grade Konica-Minolta CS-200 spectrocolorimeter and SpectraCAL Calman for business calibration software. Pre-calibrated settings gave average delta error 1.51 for grayscale and 2.24 for colors. Post-calibration DeltaE was 0.66 for colors and 0.49 for grayscale. Those are very good results, but I tested Dell U3417 at the same time, which gave deltaE 2,14 for grayscale and 0,6 for colors out of the box, so CF791 didn't quite match those. Then again, U3417 uses a ips panel and cf791 is a va-panel, so no surprises there. Very good out of the box results for both. Biggest benefit from the calibration gave from toning down the slight red push CF791 has.

- Pre-calibrated gamma was 2,31 when it should be 2,2. Not a bad result, but once again, it benefits from calibration. Color temperature was 6517K which is extremely good.

- sRGB gamut coverage was 100% and AdobeRGB coverage 84,2%. I expected the latter to because Samsung has been marketing quantum dot technology with 120% sRGB coverage. Doesn't really matter because CF791 is clearly not meant for photoshopping.

- Measured on/off contrast was 2400:1 which is very good even for a va panel. In comparison U3417 measured 620:1, which is quite bad.

- No dead pixel. Guess I'm lucky after reading some of the posts about them.

OK:

- Viewing angles are pretty good for a va panel but there is a noticeable drop in color accuracy and in contrast when moving horizontally.

- Freesync worked normally. I normally use a Nvidia display adapter but tried freesync briefly with RX470. Didn't notice any flashing, but I guess I tried it with wrong games. Rocket League and Overwatch worked fine.

- Backlight is quite strange because it is quite uneven especially towards the center of the picture, but there isn't any bleeding at the edges. I guess it bothers me when display is dark but not really otherwise.

Bad:

- Measured input lag varied from 25 to 34 ms depending on which part of the display area was measured. Not a bad result for a va panel but I expected better.

- Some nasty smearing with some games and especially with Minecraft.

- Settings could have been much more comprehensive. I was disappointed how generic the color adjustments are and there isn't even a chance to set the color temperature accurately.

- Not a fan of external power supplies.

- I wish the ergonomics could be adjusted more freely.

On paper CF791 isn't quite as exceptional as the price (1100 euros here in Finland) would suggest, but in a way it is a strange beast. There is a definite wow factor to it with the deep curve and very vivid colors combined with deep blacks. It definitely produces a very immersive and dynamic picture.

I really wanted to wait for the HDR-capable displays to come out but couldn't help myself after the tests and bought CF791 for myself. Haven't regretted that decision yet.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maverickvii*
> 
> I've had mine for about a month now and am very happy with it. I have mostly been gaming though have an NVIDIA so not using freesync. Colors are fairly accurate (maybe a little over saturated at default), very dark blacks and great contrast. For some 100Hz isn't high enough but for me it's just fine. I was a little worried about the intense curve at first but it's very immersive and hasn't had any downside so far.


If you can explain me because I don't understand why did you pick this 34' freesync monitor when you have a nvidia card.
I mean, if you can't handle 100hz by using strobing, you will get smearing issue with graphics.


----------



## Tirpitz666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bollox*
> 
> Let me just start by saying that I test displays for living. I tested cf791 about a month ago and generally I've been very happy with it.
> 
> [...]
> 
> I really wanted to wait for the HDR-capable displays to come out but couldn't help myself after the tests and bought CF791 for myself. Haven't regretted that decision yet.


Thank you Bollox, that was quite informative and useful, some "real field" feedback from an experienced user.
As you say, that seems to be quite a "strange beast" even to me: probably too expensive (but prices are slowly going down I'm seeing) for what at the end really delivers, but has that "magic factor" in its image that at the end made you buy it, so definitely would like to see myself in reality before to decide (definitely not easy at the moment unfortunately, here is nowhere to be found in stores..)

One question: have you calibrated it to cover rightly 100% of sRGB space? there is no way to conveniently take advantage of the larger sRGB coverage in programs like PhotoShop by chance?


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bollox*
> 
> - Measured input lag varied from 25 to 34 ms depending on which part of the display area was measured. Not a bad result for a va panel but I expected better.


Thank you for your feedback

The input lag seems pretty awful.


----------



## maverickvii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> If you can explain me because I don't understand why did you pick this 34' freesync monitor when you have a nvidia card.
> I mean, if you can't handle 100hz by using strobing, you will get smearing issue with graphics.


Don't get me wrong, having gsync would be great but it generally comes with quite a price premium. I decided early on that it was low on my list of priorities for a monitor, especially because who know what my next gpu will be (not necessarily an NVIDIA fanboy). I have played a variety of games on this monitor with very different FPS and have had no tearing or smearing issues.


----------



## RSC08

Do you notice any input lag, maverickvii?


----------



## Axaion

I dont recall who said this, but yes, VA panels (at least the C24FG70) have pretty bad text quality compared to even old TN monitors - which is a huge letdown, having fuzzy/fringy, not 100% sharp text


----------



## RSC08

That's not an issue, several owners of these monitors have stated that if you adjust the sharpness option, text will look just fine.


----------



## popol310

First stock of C34F791 on Amazon.fr available the 9 February !!
Let's hope they have fix some issues.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popol310*
> 
> First stock of C34F791 on Amazon.fr available the 9 February !!
> Let's hope they have fix some issues.


EUR 1 265,75
Doesn't worth more than EUR 1 000 without gsync


----------



## popol310

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> EUR 1 265,75
> Doesn't worth more than EUR 1 000 without gsync


Not for people who have preorder it like me for 895€


----------



## maverickvii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSC08*
> 
> Do you notice any input lag, maverickvii?


I haven't noticed any in real use but also haven't measured objectively.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popol310*
> 
> Not for people who have preorder it like me for 895€


When did you buy it on amazon.fr ?


----------



## popol310

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> When did you buy it on amazon.fr ?


November 25


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popol310*
> 
> November 25


That's good !
I hope you don't have to return it and wait again 2 months because of some dead pixels...


----------



## PHONS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bollox*
> 
> Let me just start by saying that I test displays for living. I tested cf791 about a month ago and generally I've been very happy with it.
> 
> Good:
> 
> - It comes pre-calibrated. It doesn't mean that it's perfect and the pre-calibrated settings will benefit from some fine-tuning, if you have a quality colorimeter and software to measure it. I used a professional grade Konica-Minolta CS-200 spectrocolorimeter and SpectraCAL Calman for business calibration software. Pre-calibrated settings gave average delta error 1.51 for grayscale and 2.24 for colors. Post-calibration DeltaE was 0.66 for colors and 0.49 for grayscale. Those are very good results, but I tested Dell U3417 at the same time, which gave deltaE 2,14 for grayscale and 0,6 for colors out of the box, so CF791 didn't quite match those. Then again, U3417 uses a ips panel and cf791 is a va-panel, so no surprises there. Very good out of the box results for both. Biggest benefit from the calibration gave from toning down the slight red push CF791 has.
> 
> - Pre-calibrated gamma was 2,31 when it should be 2,2. Not a bad result, but once again, it benefits from calibration. Color temperature was 6517K which is extremely good.
> 
> - sRGB gamut coverage was 100% and AdobeRGB coverage 84,2%. I expected the latter to because Samsung has been marketing quantum dot technology with 120% sRGB coverage. Doesn't really matter because CF791 is clearly not meant for photoshopping.
> 
> - Measured on/off contrast was 2400:1 which is very good even for a va panel. In comparison U3417 measured 620:1, which is quite bad.
> 
> - No dead pixel. Guess I'm lucky after reading some of the posts about them.
> 
> OK:
> 
> - Viewing angles are pretty good for a va panel but there is a noticeable drop in color accuracy and in contrast when moving horizontally.
> 
> - Freesync worked normally. I normally use a Nvidia display adapter but tried freesync briefly with RX470. Didn't notice any flashing, but I guess I tried it with wrong games. Rocket League and Overwatch worked fine.
> 
> - Backlight is quite strange because it is quite uneven especially towards the center of the picture, but there isn't any bleeding at the edges. I guess it bothers me when display is dark but not really otherwise.
> 
> Bad:
> 
> - Measured input lag varied from 25 to 34 ms depending on which part of the display area was measured. Not a bad result for a va panel but I expected better.
> 
> - Some nasty smearing with some games and especially with Minecraft.
> 
> - Settings could have been much more comprehensive. I was disappointed how generic the color adjustments are and there isn't even a chance to set the color temperature accurately.
> 
> - Not a fan of external power supplies.
> 
> - I wish the ergonomics could be adjusted more freely.
> 
> On paper CF791 isn't quite as exceptional as the price (1100 euros here in Finland) would suggest, but in a way it is a strange beast. There is a definite wow factor to it with the deep curve and very vivid colors combined with deep blacks. It definitely produces a very immersive and dynamic picture.
> 
> I really wanted to wait for the HDR-capable displays to come out but couldn't help myself after the tests and bought CF791 for myself. Haven't regretted that decision yet.


If your reviews are public or we can read them anywhere please tell me, i am very interested on reading them.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSC08*
> 
> That's not an issue, several owners of these monitors have stated that if you adjust the sharpness option, text will look just fine.


----------



## Cascade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Already messed with it, nothing really comes close to the old TN in text quality :<


What is the impact of that on overall image quality, in real world scenarios? Do games/movies look noticeably worse? Or is it purely a beneficial change to text.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cascade*
> 
> What is the impact of that on overall image quality, in real world scenarios? Do games/movies look noticeably worse? Or is it purely a beneficial change to text.


Well text in games obviously looks worse compared to TN, in my opinion, other than that?, the insane contrast and colors are great and its the only real downside other than the trailing


----------



## Kalimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Well text in games obviously looks worse compared to TN, in my opinion, other than that?, the insane contrast and colors are great and its the only real downside other than the trailing


Definitely need to run Cleartype on this monitor, maybe even adjust sharpness upwards a bit.


----------



## Fluffyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bollox*
> 
> - Backlight is quite strange because it is quite uneven especially towards the center of the picture, but there isn't any bleeding at the edges. I guess it bothers me when display is dark but not really otherwise.
> 
> Bad:
> 
> - Measured input lag varied from 25 to 34 ms depending on which part of the display area was measured. Not a bad result for a va panel but I expected better.


Could you please elaborate these two points further?

Is the Backlight uniformity catching your attention while watching movies or do you have to look for it?
And are you using the same method for input lag measurement as PRAD, PCM or TFT Central does? 25-34ms is really high (TV ballpark), I'm kinda hoping that you're using a different method that generally puts out higher numbers.

Anyways a big thanks for your effort and writing about your experience with it!


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzun*
> 
> Why? They just allow that.


They allow returns, but not to return the same product 340204010910813 times just because you can. That will get your account banned in the end. It happens when you abuse the return system.

And this is specially true with monitors... because the standard quality is subpar and people go panel lottery at the expense of Amazon. Even more so when people buy a monitor, keep it for the month, then send it back and hope for a different revision.

That is an abuse If I have ever seen one.


----------



## fuzun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> They allow returns, but not to return the same product 340204010910813 times just because you can. That will get your account banned in the end. It happens when you abuse the return system.
> 
> And this is specially true with monitors... because the standard quality is subpar and people go panel lottery at the expense of Amazon. Even more so when people buy a monitor, keep it for the month, then send it back and hope for a different revision.
> 
> That is an abuse If I have ever seen one.


Then their system must lock the return button after return count exceeds their limit. I am on same side with you, yes this is abuse. But they have to tell me the limit!


----------



## Astreon

If Amazon starts losing money because of abusers, their consumer friendly system will be changed to a typical strict BS, and the abusers will be directly responsible for making that site worse for ALL customers.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalimera*
> 
> Definitely need to run Cleartype on this monitor, maybe even adjust sharpness upwards a bit.


I tried adjusting it up to 10 above and below, nothing got close to my old TN

And even if it did it would only work in programs that supported cleartype, which is no fix for me personally

So ive boxed it back up, hopefully ill get a full refund


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> I tried adjusting it up to 10 above and below, nothing got close to my old TN
> 
> And even if it did it would only work in programs that supported cleartype, which is no fix for me personally
> 
> So ive boxed it back up, hopefully ill get a full refund


Could we see a picture of text in this monitor ?


----------



## mafiosii

i wish there was a decent 1080p or 1440p monitor with *a good panel* and 144hz (gsync optional)..
It seems like there is not a single one on the market?!

the f***n c24fg70 would be perfect without the damn purple tint issue


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafiosii*
> 
> i wish there was a decent 1080p or 1440p monitor with *a good panel* and 144hz (gsync optional)..
> It seems like there is not a single one on the market?!
> 
> the f***n c24fg70 would be perfect without the damn purple tint issue


Some people have gotten a C24FG70 without that issue, but it's too rare.


----------



## mafiosii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Some people have gotten a C24FG70 without that issue, but it's too rare.


yeah, i hope the rumors are true and there is coming a gsync variant in the next months. I would give this one another try. Until then I will keep my eyes open.. Right now it just seems there is not one single monitor on the market that fits my expectations


----------



## Kalimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Some people have gotten a C24FG70 without that issue, but it's too rare.


I wouldn't call it "too rare", it's just that a lot of people who got a good one won't bother mentioning it online.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> Could we see a picture of text in this monitor ?


Sorry, i should maybe have taken an image before i packed it up, but its taped and sealed back already

But the text was bad enough for me (personally) that my eyes started watering up, just.. really bad - maybe it was defective but its not for me.


----------



## WinterSoldier

I dont know, i read like hundreds of reviews and its the first time i heard complaints about the text on the C24, maybe it was a defective model or you were used to a 24 1440p


----------



## Zange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> When did you buy it on amazon.fr ?


2


----------



## Hive51

Hi guys,

I return my secong C24FG70 september model but the hope that I receive an oct/nov monitor from that reseller where thin.
They claimed I was the first customer that complains about this monitor even if "they're selling" lots of them. Ok. I understand, I'll get a refund.

I've then contacted Amazon.fr seeing that their current stock is expected to be refilled within 2 - 4 weeks.
The customer service confirmed me they withdraw the monitor from the site seeing the high level of complains and it appears they've received a confirmation that issue(s) are now gone. As a resulat, the new stock should be filled with new / corrected / etc monitors by end of february.

I can wait for a couple of weeks.
My new monitor is expected to be delivered somewhere between 22/02 and 02/03. I'll keep you informed of what I receive.

Sorry for english and see you there !


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hive51*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I return my secong C24FG70 september model but the hope that I receive an oct/nov monitor from that reseller where thin.
> They claimed I was the first customer that complains about this monitor even if "they're selling" lots of them. Ok. I understand, I'll get a refund.
> 
> I've then contacted Amazon.fr seeing that their current stock is expected to be refilled within 2 - 4 weeks.
> The customer service confirmed me they withdraw the monitor from the site seeing the high level of complains and it appears they've received a confirmation that issue(s) are now gone. As a resulat, the new stock should be filled with new / corrected / etc monitors by end of february.
> 
> I can wait for a couple of weeks.
> My new monitor is expected to be delivered somewhere between 22/02 and 02/03. I'll keep you informed of what I receive.
> 
> Sorry for english and see you there !


And the prize of CF791 doesn t stop to increase as well








€1 310,88 Without gsync








By this time, we could get for €900, the AOC AGON AG352QCX








That's why i dislike to pay on preorder, they gamble with your money during 3 months. And if you receive one with dead pixels, you will have to wait a long time again to receive a new one ??


----------



## Bollox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tirpitz666*
> 
> One question: have you calibrated it to cover rightly 100% of sRGB space? there is no way to conveniently take advantage of the larger sRGB coverage in programs like PhotoShop by chance?


Not an expert in that field but my understanding is that you can take advantage of the larger color coverage (eg. AdobeRGB) in Photoshop. What would be the point otherwise, because they are certainly not useful in games or video.


----------



## Bollox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> The input lag seems pretty awful.


Yes, but I have my doubts. First of all, there are several ways to measure input lag and they seem to produce wildly different results. Our measuring tool is a hardware solution which sends the signal through hdmi-input and has a camera, that measures the time it takes for the signal to display on three different location of the screen.

There are two things I'm bit concerned about it. First of all, input lag may or may not be same through hdmi- and displayport. Currently there is no way to be certain. Additionally, our meter does not send the signal on the native resolution of the screen, so there is scaling involved in the process and that will definitely have an effect on lag. How big of an effect. Once again, there is no way to be sure.

Input lag is a term that is thrown around in reviews quite liberally considering how difficult it is to measure it reliably. I would only trust my own eyes


----------



## Bollox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluffyman*
> 
> Is the Backlight uniformity catching your attention while watching movies or do you have to look for it?
> And are you using the same method for input lag measurement as PRAD, PCM or TFT Central does? 25-34ms is really high (TV ballpark), I'm kinda hoping that you're using a different method that generally puts out higher numbers.


Backlight uniformity really only bothers me when the display is completely dark. I don't really notice it otherwise. I had only a cursory look with movies but now that you mentioned them I have to look more carefully. Anyway, backlight looks kinda weird because the lighter areas look little bit like diagonal crosses that cover most of the screen estate, but are not prominent at the edges or corners, like typically in 21:9 displays. I should really take a picture of it because it looks so unique.

Not sure if we use similar methods as TFT or rest of the sites you mentioned. TFT Central is the place I go to check the tests so I definitely have to check how they do it. As mentioned in my previous post, we use a hardware solution that sends a signal to hdmi input and measures optically how long it takes to display on screen at three different locations. Also, I measured it on normal mode and not in game mode, because typically game mode locks the color adjustments and I don't want to compromise the picture quality for responsiveness.


----------



## Tirpitz666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bollox*
> 
> Not an expert in that field but my understanding is that you can take advantage of the larger color coverage (eg. AdobeRGB) in Photoshop. What would be the point otherwise, because they are certainly not useful in games or video.


My understanding is that, unless you utilize the "sRGB" color mode, which actually brings sRGB coverage to around 96% according to some reviews, in "Standard" mode (i.e. 125% sRGG coverage) you will end up with over-staturated colors in all non-color managed applications, while programs like Photoshop will take full advantage of it and display colors correctly.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalimera*
> 
> Definitely need to run Cleartype on this monitor, maybe even adjust sharpness upwards a bit.


One question, is it possible to save into one of the three presets buttons the eye saver mode?
I read you can create and save 3 different presets easily switchable but someone said he cant save the eye saver mode into one of them. Is it possible?


----------



## DaWaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> I dont know, i read like hundreds of reviews and its the first time i heard complaints about the text on the C24, maybe it was a defective model or you were used to a 24 1440p


I am also not sure what is wrong with text on the C24FG70, for me it is good enough. Obviously not very high-DPI, but if you want a good work/CAD/office monitor it is best to pick up a 1440p monitor instead I think. My C24FG70 only sees gaming and movie duty


----------



## Kalimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> One question, is it possible to save into one of the three presets buttons the eye saver mode?
> I read you can create and save 3 different presets easily switchable but someone said he cant save the eye saver mode into one of them. Is it possible?


Yes, you can save it to a preset. Personally, i don't care about this mode. Too yellow and besides the monitor is not really tiring to the eyes with normal settings (probably because of the different backlight).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaWaN*
> 
> I am also not sure what is wrong with text on the C24FG70, for me it is good enough. Obviously not very high-DPI, but if you want a good work/CAD/office monitor it is best to pick up a 1440p monitor instead I think. My C24FG70 only sees gaming and movie duty


A 1440p version of this would be awesome, if they could keep it around 25" inches even better.

Text for me is not as sharp as IPS/TN, but not an issue either after Cleartype. Definitely not blocky/fuzzy, i would still chalk it as a minor con. I feel that there are some color presets that may make some slight jagginess more noticeable.


----------



## Kalimera

So, we have 300 pages here about purple trails and strobing, how about discussing optimal color settings for a change for the C24FG70? I feel there is a fairly large range of customization in this regard, you can go from "accurate" to "wildly oversatured".

Personally, i found that the weirdly named "High-Brightness" mode is probably best for an "accurate" standard mode. Brightness 33/Contrast 80/Sharpness 60 with Gamma Mode 1 and Normal Color Tone is what i use in this setting. Black Equalizer set to 15, more than that and there is some black crush introduced, but god damn it looks amazingly vibrant (my game preset when i don't care about details in the dark is set to 17).

Question is what the ideal RGB settings should be? Red is obviously over-prominent (not so in the High-Brightness mode), also Green to a lesser extent.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalimera*
> 
> Yes, you can save it to a preset. Personally, i don't care about this mode. Too yellow and besides the monitor is not really tiring to the eyes with normal settings (probably because of the different backlight).
> A 1440p version of this would be awesome, if they could keep it around 25" inches even better.
> 
> Text for me is not as sharp as IPS/TN, but not an issue either after Cleartype. Definitely not blocky/fuzzy, i would still chalk it as a minor con. I feel that there are some color presets that may make some slight jagginess more noticeable.


True, i also read that the quantum dot tech hurts less the eyes than the classic lcd monitors because quantum dot is a lot better against blu lights. Anyway since i read a lot i would like to make a preset with eye saver mode. My other 2 presets will be gaming and movies.


----------



## Kalimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> True, i also read that the quantum dot tech hurts less the eyes than the classic lcd monitors because quantum dot is a lot better against blu lights. Anyway since i read a lot i would like to make a preset with eye saver mode. My other 2 presets will be gaming and movies.


There are also two other Color Tone presets (PCM2 mentioned those in his review), Warm 1 and 2 with much lowered blue and color temperature. Those work effectively as a "blue light filter" and might be preferable to the "Eye Saver Mode". Or you can make your own custom "blue light filter" mode.


----------



## popol310

Got my C34F791 today from amazon.fr, it's a December build.
Fresh windows 10 install, and all driver up to date.

- No dead pixel
- No backlightbleed
- Problem with signal video with samsung HDMI cable
- Flickering in ultimate mode

Back to amazon tomorrow, and I will wait for the Asus mx34vq


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popol310*
> 
> Got my C34F791 today from amazon.fr, it's a December build.
> Fresh windows 10 install, and all driver up to date.
> 
> - No dead pixel
> - No backlightbleed
> - Problem with signal video with samsung HDMI cable
> - Flickering in ultimate mode
> 
> Back to amazon tomorrow, and I will wait for the Asus mx34vq


Mx34vq doesn't have height adjustment :C


----------



## Tirpitz666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popol310*
> 
> Got my C34F791 today from amazon.fr, it's a December build.
> Fresh windows 10 install, and all driver up to date.
> 
> - No dead pixel
> - No backlightbleed
> - Problem with signal video with samsung HDMI cable
> - Flickering in ultimate mode
> 
> Back to amazon tomorrow, and I will wait for the Asus mx34vq


What do you mean with "problem with signal with HDMI cable?" Have you tested even DP by chance?
Didn't you know about the flickering issue before buying it? was quite well known I think

Apart from this niggles, how do you judge overall image quality of the panel?


----------



## popol310

The problem with the HDMI signal is the monitor don't detect the HDMI source, had to restart computer, and trying to disable freesync.
I knew about the flickering issue but I had to see it myself, and with amazon I will have no problem to return it.
The image quality is good, the 100hz is nice, but I expected more contrast.

Also be careful to have a long desk in depth because the stand of the monitor takes a lot of place in depth !
My desk is 60cm larger, and it was ok with the LG 34UC98 but it's not with the C34F791


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Mx34vq doesn't have height adjustment :C


No vesa mount for the asus either.


----------



## knypo

Can some1 who has CF24FG70 confirm that this quality of motion blur reduction is on a whole screen not only in the middle? On others monitors ULMB is OK-ish only in the middle part of the screen so I wonder if this monitor is different (better)?

https://pcmonitors.info/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/C24FG70-blur.png


----------



## Boojah

I just received a September c24fg70, so it's going right back! I did want to test it out, and I discovered something regarding text sharpness.

Basically it looks like there is not only 3 subpixels, but each subpixel is divided into at least 2 sections. On lower brightness only one sub-sub-pixel lights up, which looks weird with cleartype/text rendering in general.

Using the lagom lcd test image with first a regular old IPS, then the VA.



Sorry for the bad focus, had to use a magnifying glass to actually see the subpixels.
As you can see the IPS looks the same in the grey area as in the white area, just less light from each pixels.
On the samsung display the grey area fills less of the pixel, the subpixels are much smaller, but the white area looks just like the IPS.

Fiddling a bit with cleartype made it better, but overall the IPS looks much sharper, at least up close, sitting further back the difference is not so large.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boojah*
> 
> I just received a September c24fg70, so it's going right back! I did want to test it out, and I discovered something regarding text sharpness.
> 
> Basically it looks like there is not only 3 subpixels, but each subpixel is divided into at least 2 sections. On lower brightness only one sub-sub-pixel lights up, which looks weird with cleartype/text rendering in general.
> 
> Using the lagom lcd test image with first a regular old IPS, then the VA.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad focus, had to use a magnifying glass to actually see the subpixels.
> As you can see the IPS looks the same in the grey area as in the white area, just less light from each pixels.
> On the samsung display the grey area fills less of the pixel, the subpixels are much smaller, but the white area looks just like the IPS.
> 
> Fiddling a bit with cleartype made it better, but overall the IPS looks much sharper, at least up close, sitting further back the difference is not so large.


Very interesting







Thank you so much for this picture


----------



## Falkentyne

This explains a LOT why the guy above me (Forgot his name) had to return his monitor! Thank you.


----------



## Boojah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> Very interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for this picture












So looking a bit closer, this is how I think the subpixels are actually laid out, shown in the picture below. I show 4 real pixels, separated by white lines. The thing is that looking at a white area, you actually think the area with the red box is the actual pixel. But the subpixels merge with the subpixel from the neighboring pixel, so that what looks like a continuous pixel is actually part of two pixels.


Here is a picture, with some highlighting of each actual pixel to show what I mean. You might need to open the picture and zoom in.


From what I can see, the lower sub-sub-pixel starts dimming before the top part. So with dim pixels you only see the tiny top part, which is what seems to make the text less clear.
Anyhow, this does not matter so much imo, text looks fine with perhaps a bit fatter cleartype settings than normal.


----------



## Sedolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boojah*
> 
> .


This 2 sections thing is normal behaviour of most current gen VA subpixel. Including all Samsung TV.
It is even the same on AUO's panels, the only difference is the top row that stays lit, on SVA panels it is the bottom row.

AMVA+





SVA microscopic closeup

100%

25%


----------



## Tirpitz666

if I'm not getting wrong, even the c34f791 precursor, the 34se790c has become infamous for its blurry text, due to the structure of its subpixels. Now probably the issue has been mitigated somehow in newer panels revisions, but apparently to some degree is still there..


----------



## Sedolf

The S34E790C (LTM340YP01) subpixels look like this they are squished, basically 2 of the smaller sections only.



It's hard to see from the photo but the C24 subpixels don't seem to be as squished. Would need better magnification.

The mouse pointer is looking normal on other (AUO) VA matrix.
Very strange issue you have there on the C24, maybe you are on to something.


----------



## Kalimera

Fwiw, this is a pic that *kinda* shows how text looks in my monitor. It is noticeably sharper irl, pic is darker/blurrier. You can try zooming in to get some idea.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzYu3PtP84GERlo4NmhsOGd3WVk/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Gattlin

Posting to follow thread


----------



## gene-z

So what's the latest with these monitors for those not following the thread closely? Have any firmware revisions fixed the weird green artifacts? Are they still releasing a G-Sync version?


----------



## popol310

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> So what's the latest with these monitors for those not following the thread closely? Have any firmware revisions fixed the weird green artifacts? Are they still releasing a G-Sync version?


About the C34F791, it's a good monitor (colors, contrast, 100Hz...) but you can't use the Freesync mode because of flickering.
So it's a good monitor without Freesync, but expensive. No information about a G-sync monitor.


----------



## RSC08

Just came from a friend's house that bought the CF791. Can confirm that with sharpness @ 40, the letters seem just fine both in windows as in games. And the colors of this thing are just amazing...


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSC08*
> 
> Just came from a friend's house that bought the CF791. Can confirm that with sharpness @ 40, the letters seem just fine both in windows as in games. And the colors of this thing are just amazing...


lucky bastard


----------



## RSC08

Mine arrives on friday, but I will only have it monday... It's gonna be a very long weekend.


----------



## popol310

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSC08*
> 
> Mine arrives on friday, but I will only have it monday... It's gonna be a very long weekend.


I guess you don't plan to play with Freesync


----------



## Drome

Has the Freesync flickering of the CF791 been confirmed to be a (fixable) software issue, or is it a defect with the monitor? As I recall there were some (few) people who complained about the Microboard also having flickering.


----------



## RSC08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popol310*
> 
> I guess you don't plan to play with Freesync


No, I don't. Nvidia GPU here.


----------



## popol310

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drome*
> 
> Has the Freesync flickering of the CF791 been confirmed to be a (fixable) software issue, or is it a defect with the monitor? As I recall there were some (few) people who complained about the Microboard also having flickering.


I guess its a problem with the panel because the microboard has same spec and don't have issue with flickering
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSC08*
> 
> No, I don't. Nvidia GPU here.


So you will be fine, but you should have take the new AOC 35" g-sync then


----------



## Tirpitz666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drome*
> 
> Has the Freesync flickering of the CF791 been confirmed to be a (fixable) software issue, or is it a defect with the monitor? As I recall there were some (few) people who complained about the Microboard also having flickering.


It looks like some kind of problem related to AMD drivers and some VA panels apparently, for what I've read around in those weeks. And for now it doesn't appear to be an easy fix to that unfortunately..


----------



## Falkentyne

Someone please get in contact with Samsung for me (I know ONE Of you have access to them....this is OCN...everyone has connections here) and please ask them to enable 60hz SINGLE STROBING (might as well enable 50hz, 75hz and 85hz single strobe--they strobe out of phase--try it and see on your own monitors), and they will have themselves a new customer...purple shift or not.

Is that too much to ask for a favor? I don't ask for much....and if they release the firmware, tell them to release the RAW BIN FILE. I'll flash the damn thing myself.

I don't want to have to buy a Dell s2417dg or S2716dg and enable the "gsync ULMB" bug AND have to get an Nvidia card just to have my strobing back the way I want it







Plus you can't do that on console output... :/


----------



## Zoart

For those who are still interested in the new displays. It seems the CH711 27 inch will have 1ms, and the 31.5 will have 4 ms.

Can not really confirm though there were a couple of sources which suggested this, this is one of them
https://www.custompcreview.com/news/ces-2017-samsung-displays-stunning-cf791-ch711-uh750-quantum-dot-displays/36146/


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoart*
> 
> For those who are still interested in the new displays. It seems the CH711 27 inch will have 1ms, and the 31.5 will have 4 ms.
> 
> Can not really confirm though there were a couple of sources which suggested this, this is one of them
> https://www.custompcreview.com/news/ces-2017-samsung-displays-stunning-cf791-ch711-uh750-quantum-dot-displays/36146/


Response time isn't important. The damn refresh is - I can't believe Samsung won't reveal this.

And no, the few German sites that claim 60hz are not reliable.


----------



## Bollox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoart*
> 
> For those who are still interested in the new displays. It seems the CH711 27 inch will have 1ms, and the 31.5 will have 4 ms.


There's no such thing as "1ms response time". At least not in practice. Yes some pixels on the panel might change their state that quickly, but if you consider input lag, which is more like a sum of different parts of the display, then it is something much slower than "1 ms".

I hate it when press and websites believe the bull**** and repeat the misleading marketing display manufacturers are spewing forth. They should know better.


----------



## zomgzzz

Yesterday I received a December model of the C24FG70 from Samsung UK's webstore and I'm extremely happy with it. I use a 970GTX so Freesync is out of the question but I can't really see anything wrong with it. Out of the box all I did was change the brightness to something a bit more comfortable but the rest I left, it was factory calibrated at 2.18 gamma and I've decided against putting it to sRGB since I quite like the saturation of the 125%(?) out of the box. I tried but couldn't see any of the purple issues when I was dragging stuff around on my desktop at 144hz using DP.

I have to say I wasn't expecting to be this satisfied with it after trying an MG279Q, S2716DG and XB241yu which were all returned for having obvious flaws at much higher prices. One thing I will say is the stand is a bit rubbish as it's very deep and wobbles easily.


----------



## Sedolf

If Samsung puts out a VA with 1ms in the specs, they don't mean GtG response but the MPRT. (persistence)
i.e. if these specs are correct the 27'' is going to have backlight strobing and the 31.5'' isn't
But better wait for more official info. It has been very quiet around the CH711 lately.


----------



## Hive51

Thanks for sharing.
Any purple or any other golor glow ?
Could you please use the COD image to test quickly if you have any glow ?

Thank you again !


----------



## zomgzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hive51*
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> Any purple or any other golor glow ?
> Could you please use the COD image to test quickly if you have any glow ?
> 
> Thank you again !


Hi, could you please direct me to the best tests for these problems? My quick tests probably weren't good enough to see the issue but I will let you know this evening if you can provide the best methods to find out.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zomgzzz*
> 
> Yesterday I received a December model of the C24FG70 from Samsung UK's webstore and I'm extremely happy with it. I use a 970GTX so Freesync is out of the question but I can't really see anything wrong with it. Out of the box all I did was change the brightness to something a bit more comfortable but the rest I left, it was factory calibrated at 2.18 gamma and I've decided against putting it to sRGB since I quite like the saturation of the 125%(?) out of the box. I tried but couldn't see any of the purple issues when I was dragging stuff around on my desktop at 144hz using DP.
> 
> I have to say I wasn't expecting to be this satisfied with it after trying an MG279Q, S2716DG and XB241yu which were all returned for having obvious flaws at much higher prices. One thing I will say is the stand is a bit rubbish as it's very deep and wobbles easily.


Nice, can you tell us the manufacture date of your monitor? You can find it behind the monitor or in the serial number


----------



## zomgzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> Nice, can you tell us the manufacture date of your monitor? You can find it behind the monitor or in the serial number


It's December, does it get more specific than that? It's all I saw when I checked the sticker yesterday


----------



## Hive51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zomgzzz*
> 
> Hi, could you please direct me to the best tests for these problems? My quick tests probably weren't good enough to see the issue but I will let you know this evening if you can provide the best methods to find out.


Sure!

For the COD test image, take this one :

http://www.overclock.net/t/1605507/lightbox/post/25729517/id/2929282
Click on "Original" just under the image to download it. Just then grab it by the title bar in Windows 10 Viewer (i.e.) and make circle with it.
Have a particular attention to the text "Port return Bay" and the ventilation grids.
Just to show it, here is an example of a bad monitor : 



 (Look that purple blow, something similar on your screen ?)

Could you please have a look at the Firmware version ? To access the "Service Menu" Put the Brightness and Contrast at 0 and hold the Enter bouton (Joystick) for 5 seconds.
You'll have something like this :

http://www.overclock.net/t/1605507/lightbox/post/25734378/id/2930579

The 5 last digits of "Version" (second line starting from bottom) are the Firmware version, 1002.2 in the image.
To exit menu, just turn off / on the monitor or unpung/replug it.

If you have BF1, could you please test something like this video : 



The mask had the habit to give you MORE purple glow (more grey tint due to this mask).

You don't use Freesync ? No matter we'll already see if without Freesync issue(sssss) still occurs !


----------



## Zoart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedolf*
> 
> If Samsung puts out a VA with 1ms in the specs, they don't mean GtG response but the MPRT. (persistence)
> i.e. if these specs are correct the 27'' is going to have backlight strobing and the 31.5'' isn't
> But better wait for more official info. It has been very quiet around the CH711 lately.


That is what I'm thinking. But that also makes me think that it is higher than 60 hz. Who knows, I am getting really curious about the monitor and I am dying to see more information on it


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zomgzzz*
> 
> It's December, does it get more specific than that? It's all I saw when I checked the sticker yesterday


Nice you have one of the latest monitor we have seen on this forum. Im curious to see the results of the purple trail test thank you for sharing


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoart*
> 
> That is what I'm thinking. But that also makes me think that it is higher than 60 hz. Who knows, I am getting really curious about the monitor and I am dying to see more information on it


Maybe all this unreliable info about the refresh rate is just a clever marketing operation to make us buy the C24FG70 instead of waiting for the CH711


----------



## Drome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tirpitz666*
> 
> It looks like some kind of problem related to AMD drivers and some VA panels apparently, for what I've read around in those weeks. And for now it doesn't appear to be an easy fix to that unfortunately..


Thanks, I did some reading in the Microboard thread, and people are reporting that certain AMD drivers don't display the flickering issue. Has anyone in this thread with a CF791 reported driver versions without flickering?


----------



## Tirpitz666

For example it seems that the Asus MX34VQ (which most likely sports the same panel as the Microboard) suffers from some flickering also, according to PCM review (although it's not clear if the issue is so severe as for the Samsung F791 or less), I imagine they are using the latest AMD drivers build.


----------



## aliquis

The freesybc flicker on the cf791 was really weird, i tested this model before i returned it about two weeks ago. The degree of freesync flicker changed not only with the fps, but also with game/application and depending on the displayed content.

For example, i could play witcher 3 with freesync ultimate engine turned on and the fps at about 40-50, and experience no flicker for minutes, but then there will be certain camera angles where the screen suddenly starts to flicker (no fps dips or anything) and if i changed the camera slightly the flickering stops, if i return it back it starts again. In ROTTR the benchmark and some levels didn't flicker at all, but i also loaded a save file from a different region where there was constant flickering.

I also tested a fighting game that renders locked constant 60fps, sometimes freesync would flicker for minutes, then after some time it would stop. I still have no idea what exactly the problem is, its really weird anyway.


----------



## zomgzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hive51*
> 
> Sure!
> 
> ...


Okay so the firmware version is 1004.0 and there is definitely some small trails of purple when I use your test of circling the screenshot and focusing on the text.
It's honestly so minor that it doesn't bother me but it's still there.

I learned today that there's possibly going to be a 1440p 27" model but doesn't have the refresh rate announced yet. I'm tempted to return this to wait and see if it's 144hz so I can get that instead since I feel the resolution is the only thing dragging this monitor down for me


----------



## Kalimera

Well, you can try using DSR and upping the resolution to 1440p for games, see how you like it.


----------



## Gattlin

So what is the actual input lag of the Samsung CF791? Has Tft central gotten their hands on one to test? A link would be nice, I'm not throwing a grand @ a monitor without some research.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boojah*
> 
> I just received a September c24fg70, so it's going right back! I did want to test it out, and I discovered something regarding text sharpness.
> 
> Basically it looks like there is not only 3 subpixels, but each subpixel is divided into at least 2 sections. On lower brightness only one sub-sub-pixel lights up, which looks weird with cleartype/text rendering in general.
> 
> Using the lagom lcd test image with first a regular old IPS, then the VA.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad focus, had to use a magnifying glass to actually see the subpixels.
> As you can see the IPS looks the same in the grey area as in the white area, just less light from each pixels.
> On the samsung display the grey area fills less of the pixel, the subpixels are much smaller, but the white area looks just like the IPS.
> 
> Fiddling a bit with cleartype made it better, but overall the IPS looks much sharper, at least up close, sitting further back the difference is not so large.


Thank you for the image, this explains pretty well what i saw, and why i was so frustrated.
Seems im not going blind just yet, haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> This explains a LOT why the guy above me (Forgot his name) had to return his monitor! Thank you.


Im assuming you meant me


----------



## Falkentyne

Yeah, sorry







I was being lazy.


----------



## Bollox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gattlin*
> 
> So what is the actual input lag of the Samsung CF791? Has Tft central gotten their hands on one to test? A link would be nice, I'm not throwing a grand @ a monitor without some research.


All I know that our test were incorrect because our meter sends the signal at 60 Hz so the timing is out of whack. That would explain why our results were as high as 25-30 ms. In reality input lag of CF791 is less than that, but not really sure how much.


----------



## Hive51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zomgzzz*
> 
> Okay so the firmware version is 1004.0 and there is definitely some small trails of purple when I use your test of circling the screenshot and focusing on the text.
> It's honestly so minor that it doesn't bother me but it's still there.
> 
> I learned today that there's possibly going to be a 1440p 27" model but doesn't have the refresh rate announced yet. I'm tempted to return this to wait and see if it's 144hz so I can get that instead since I feel the resolution is the only thing dragging this monitor down for me


Have you a video or something ? No issue of not, I'm just curious about it.
It has not been fixed then... Better but still not fixed...


----------



## Gattlin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bollox*
> 
> All I know that our test were incorrect because our meter sends the signal at 60 Hz so the timing is out of whack. That would explain why our results were as high as 25-30 ms. In reality input lag of CF791 is less than that, but not really sure how much.


Thanks for the reply Bollox


----------



## popol310

C34F791 at 930€ in France here : https://shop.hardware.fr/fiche/AR201701240027.html
Enter the coupon : HAUT


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popol310*
> 
> C34F791 at 930€ in France here : https://shop.hardware.fr/fiche/AR201701240027.html
> Enter the coupon : HAUT


Trash warranty process, you have to pay the return shipping fee


----------



## popol310

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> Trash warranty process, you have to pay the return shipping fee


where did u find that ? It's weird, because the other brand like Asus or LG offert free pick up and return process


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popol310*
> 
> where did u find that ? It's weird, because the other brand like Asus or LG offert free pick up and return process


https://shop.hardware.fr/faq/#retour-retraction
Quote:


> Retour en rétractation
> Vous disposez d'un délai de rétractation de 14 jours. Les articles devront être renvoyés dans leur état et emballage d'origine. Une fois muni de votre numéro de retour, vous disposez d'un délai de 14 jours pour nous *retourner à vos frais les articles*


Also there is no shipping delay (+15 days), it means, you can receive your monitor in 1 month or more....


----------



## popol310

so it's not the warranty process... you are talking about the withdrawal period, but it's still better than paying the monitor 1300€ on amazon


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popol310*
> 
> so it's not the warranty process... you are talking about the withdrawal period, but it's still better than paying the monitor 1300€ on amazon


If you got the perfect one on the first order, sure but it's never like this...


----------



## popol310

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> If you got the perfect one on the first order, sure but it's never like this...


mine from amazon was perfect, no dead pixel nor backlight bleed.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popol310*
> 
> mine from amazon was perfect, no dead pixel nor backlight bleed.


At your post office, Go check the shipping fee for this 34' package, it's very expensive


----------



## zomgzzz

After my super positive impressions of the C24FG70, after just 2 days with the monitor I was sitting browsing the internet when my screen flickered a strange pattern and then turned completely pink. I restarted the monitor and now it won't find an image at all with DP...

My old monitor works fine so it can't really be the GPU. RMA means I'll probably end up with a refurbished one that could be an earlier build or have worse calibration. Sucks when it's only 2 days old...


----------



## cskippy

Ouch man. Where did you get it from?


----------



## Kalimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zomgzzz*
> 
> After my super positive impressions of the C24FG70, after just 2 days with the monitor I was sitting browsing the internet when my screen flickered a strange pattern and then turned completely pink. I restarted the monitor and now it won't find an image at all with DP...
> 
> My old monitor works fine so it can't really be the GPU. RMA means I'll probably end up with a refurbished one that could be an earlier build or have worse calibration. Sucks when it's only 2 days old...


Bummer, try to see if you can find a signal with HDMI. But really, you should be returning it anyways


----------



## Hive51

You used CRU or something to extend the Freesync range ?
Latests drivers (who knows ?)


----------



## Nicholars

On the ultrawide samsung 100hz, the main issue I keep seeing is the purple issue when moving etc. has this been fixed now with newer revisions / firmwares? or is this still a problem? also is it actually a big problem or is it only noticeable 0.001% of the time?


----------



## popol310

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> On the ultrawide samsung 100hz, the main issue I keep seeing is the purple issue when moving etc. has this been fixed now with newer revisions / firmwares? or is this still a problem? also is it actually a big problem or is it only noticeable 0.001% of the time?


this is not the main issue because not everybody has the purple thing, but everybody has flickering issue


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popol310*
> 
> this is not the main issue because not everybody has the purple thing, but everybody has flickering issue


What is the flickering issue? The purple problem, does every samsung have that? Or some don't?


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoart*
> 
> For those who are still interested in the new displays. It seems the CH711 27 inch will have 1ms, and the 31.5 will have 4 ms.
> 
> Can not really confirm though there were a couple of sources which suggested this, this is one of them
> https://www.custompcreview.com/news/ces-2017-samsung-displays-stunning-cf791-ch711-uh750-quantum-dot-displays/36146/


Thank god they kind of got rid of the stand that sticks out a lot. The stand on the CH711 is better for my desk. I think I will wait for the CH711 since I do want to make the jump to 1440p.

Also, a question for anyone....

So if my GPU isn't throwing out 144fps but rather more between 90 to 120fps, would I see a difference with the monitor set to 144hz? or would I have to drop it down to 120hz? would I notice any tearing by not reaching the target of 120fps or 144fps at 144hz or 120hz?


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What is the flickering issue? The purple problem, does every samsung have that? Or some don't?


Sometimes, when you take few minutes to read a thread, you got all your answers


----------



## brainocide

Hi,

My samsung 27inch CFG70 quantum dot display

1. Too much backlight bleeding since samsung claim "Samsung's advanced VA panel technology minimizes light leakage across the entire screen and corners"





2. When enable/on Eye Save mode option. Black color background become grey



3. Bright light between screen & bezel



Is it normal or defect?


----------



## popol310

awful backlight bleed








you have a black wallpaper on the screen ???


----------



## Tirpitz666

Wow that's quite an awful showing by the latest and shiniest backlight technology, especially considering it's a VA panel. It looks like an IPS (and even not a particularly good one)...


----------



## mods9165

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What is the flickering issue? The purple problem, does every samsung have that? Or some don't?


I do not notice the purple issue on my CF791. The flicker issue seems to occur using the FreeSync Ultimate engine mode and will depend on the game. Standard engine mode seems to have no issues, but until Vega comes out and allows that to become the standard mode to use, I have to set FreeSync modes depending on the game. To be honest, this does not bother me, because I am running a stock R9 290 and only need dial down settings a little to still have a great experience.
After two weeks having this monitor, I am very, very happy with it and could never go back to 16:9 now.


----------



## Tirpitz666

Can you post a pic of your panel with a completely dark image?
How do you judge BLB on it?


----------



## brainocide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popol310*
> 
> awful backlight bleed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have a black wallpaper on the screen ???


Yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tirpitz666*
> 
> Can you post a pic of your panel with a completely dark image?
> How do you judge BLB on it?


Black color background (Black wallpaper). How do i judge BLB? Because it's VA panel and not IPS panel. If IPS panel, i consider it between BLB or IPS glow.


----------



## Tirpitz666

Sorry, I was referring to the C34F791 of mods9165, I'd like to see how a "real model" (not a review sample) fares in that regard, considering the high price tag...


----------



## MLPP

Hi all,

I'm only playing cs go and im searching the best monitor for it.
My choice is between c24fg70 and dell s2417dg.
I will dont use freesync or gsync and dont use the ulmb of both.

How are the input lag different ?
On what monitor there is less ghosting ?

Thanks


----------



## popol310

are u using displayport ? what is the screen brightness level ?

Here is a picture of my old LG 34UC98, which has an IPS panel, contrast 950:1, brightness at 30 and the LG after-sales service accepted to take it back because of too much backlight bleed.











And here is a VA panel (Asus MX34VQ) which has few backlights bleed on the bottom, contrast 2300:1, brightness at 60. (credit pcmonitors)


----------



## Tirpitz666

Well, they were quite generous indeed, seems definitely not so bad for me for such a wide IPS panel..


----------



## khyryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brainocide*
> 
> Is it normal or defect?


Most, perhaps all, CFG70s have the issue. What varies is the degree to which it's bad.


----------



## dawidxxl

My is from December and i have purple issue


----------



## khyryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawidxxl*
> 
> My is from December and i have purple issue


Newer firmware reduces it, but doesn't eliminate it entirely.


----------



## dawidxxl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawidxxl*
> 
> My is from December and i have purple issue


PS. monitor is connected by DP 1.2, Free sync is off (menu is new so i have standard and ultimate engine),

I checked also via HDMI and the purple issue is also showing


----------



## dawidxxl

There is somebady that have C24FG70 without purple issue ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawidxxl*
> 
> PS. monitor is connected by DP 1.2, Free sync is off (menu is new so i have standard and ultimate engine),
> 
> I checked also via HDMI and the purple issue is also showing


There is somebady that have C24FG70 without purple issue ?


----------



## khyryk

It's not an issue in and of itself, it's a consequence of a trade-off.


----------



## DebianUser

Can someone help me understand this calibration sheet? I have been reading on delte e, and 3 is considered "noticable shift in colors", but I don't understand the 30% and 40% grayscale. Does this mean that colors will be noticeably different on lighter shades of gray?


----------



## dawidxxl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khyryk*
> 
> It's not an issue in and of itself, it's a consequence of a trade-off.


I will return it.

There is any different monitor that you or sombady can recommend?

My basics equirements:
24 inches - not more
Full HD - not more
VA
G-sync


----------



## Hive51

It's clear for me.
Just a little shade of purple on my C24FG70 that will be delivered end of this months would mean a direct return to amazon.

For this price, this monitor HAS TO BE issue free.


----------



## Tirpitz666

Nice review of the C34F791: 




Even in video the overall look is quite impressive, he seems quite satisfied even by the gaming performance of the display (with Nvidia card, so guess he didn't stumble into Freesync flickering).


----------



## Kalimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLPP*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm only playing cs go and im searching the best monitor for it.
> My choice is between c24fg70 and dell s2417dg.
> I will dont use freesync or gsync and dont use the ulmb of both.
> 
> Thanks


If you are playing only CS:GO, then you should look into the new 240Hz TN monitors instead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawidxxl*
> 
> There is somebady that have C24FG70 without purple issue ?


Mine doesn't have the purple issue, it's an October model.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brainocide*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> My samsung 27inch CFG70 quantum dot display
> 
> 1. Too much backlight bleeding since samsung claim "Samsung's advanced VA panel technology minimizes light leakage across the entire screen and corners"
> 
> Is it normal or defect?


Lots of other people have been complaining about the clouding issues of the 27" 1080p panel, affects the Lenovo and Acer monitors too which use the same panel. The 24'' seems to be much better in that regard, but there is still the purple trailing issue which many get.


----------



## yuyue

From what I could see in the last few pages of this thread, looks like the issues still aren't fixed, right?

Since I would need to import this monitor from US amazon (expensive shipping costs) and I wouldn't be able to make exchanges, would choosing this monitor be a bad choice for me?


----------



## Kalimera

I wouldn't take the risk if i was you and personally i would wait till someone in your country has the monitor in stock, so a possible return could be easy.


----------



## bobrocks95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLPP*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm only playing cs go and im searching the best monitor for it.
> My choice is between c24fg70 and dell s2417dg.
> I will dont use freesync or gsync and dont use the ulmb of both.
> 
> How are the input lag different ?
> On what monitor there is less ghosting ?
> 
> Thanks


If all you play is CS:GO and your number one concern is ghosting/blur, then get the Dell. But there are cheaper 144Hz TN monitors without GSync- if you're not going to use it, why pay a $100 premium for it?

Input lag should be near 0, I don't know of any PC monitors with lag that were released recently.

EDIT: Whoops that's an ancient post sorry
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hive51*
> 
> It's clear for me.
> Just a little shade of purple on my C24FG70 that will be delivered end of this months would mean a direct return to amazon.
> 
> For this price, this monitor HAS TO BE issue free.


Have your RMA request form open and ready to go then. If you want absolute perfection the previous 311 pages of this thread should have deterred you from ordering.


----------



## Hunched

So a bit of an update with blurring on the C24s.
I've been talking to a handful of people and for some reason not all 1004.0/Nov/Dec models blur the same.
This wasn't the case before, for example every October 1002.2 blurs identically. All Augusts blur identically to one another, all Septembers to each other too.
Now you can have two November C24s with 1004.0 firmware and somehow they will behave differently when they're supposed to be the same, thanks Samsung.

At default settings (Black Equalizer 13/20) some say it blurs purple, others say green.
For those purple at 13, blue/cyan is mixed in at 15, and at 17 it's all green.
For those green at 13, blue/cyan is mixed in at 11, and at 9 it's all purple.
Raising the Equalizer to just 14/20 on any C24 causes black crush to begin, they're all calibrated to the limit.

I'm not sure which one of these outcomes is the intended result or why this is happening, maybe it depends on the factory or region your C24 comes from.
It's just more variance and inconsistency that wasn't an issue before, quality control and proper testing on the decline.
The only thing Samsung seems to be consistent at is increasing inconsistency.

I keep hearing about how robots are to replace factory workers since they're cheaper and significantly better at consistency and quality control.
Can we get on that already so we can all stop dealing with this annoying lottery garbage?
These factory workers don't care at all, they're not Rolls Royce.
Or maybe, you know, Samsung could hold their monitor QC standards as high as their TV QC standards, wouldn't that be crazy?


----------



## VIR7US

Well, despite keeping my December C24 for now I am a little bothered by the purple trails. But then again, to be fair, there is no alternatives combining the 144Hz and VA or IPS panels for this price (in my case 340€). NONE. PERIOD. TN - no problem, the market is flooded with them. But decent picture quality i.e. colors, contrast and viewing angles WITH at least 120Hz costs a lot of more. So its VA or IPS with 60Hz, TN with whatever specs or this C24 with 144Hz. 350-400€ is still a lot of money and in a perfect world a monitor shouldn't have any issues at all for this price. But it is technically not possible. Every Monitor out there has SOME issues, regardless of price. Its a trade off. The fourth and last option is the one you always have: dont buy anything at all. With so much information available in this thread, everyone should be able to make a deliberate decison before buying the C24 by now.


----------



## Zange

I hope we will also see the 24 VA 144hz Samsung panel in a different monitor without quantum dot and maybe 4 ms response time to get rid of the color artefacting. Or what else is causing this issue?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zange*
> 
> I hope we will also see the 24 VA 144hz Samsung panel in a different monitor without quantum dot and maybe 4 ms response time to get rid of the color artefacting. Or what else is causing this issue?


Acer, Lenovo, and some others have 27" monitors using the same panel in the C27 and they aren't any better.
Both the C24 & C27 are 4ms response time, they only say 1ms because of the strobing.
Strobing isn't the problem and is optional.

Maybe AUO will learn how to make an AMVA panel that works at high refresh rates now.
If they give it to Asus it might actually have properly implemented overdrive.
Otherwise we keep waiting for Samsung to improve while they have 0 competition.

Or LCD could just die and we could get something good soon, preferably in my lifetime.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Acer, Lenovo, and some others have 27" monitors using the same panel in the C27 and they aren't any better.


Are there any sources for this claim? I was under the impression they don't have purple smearing.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Are there any sources for this claim? I was under the impression they don't have purple smearing.


I've heard the Y27 has purple blur, it was discussed earlier in this thread.
Unfortunately I don't know anyone on these forums that has the Acer or Lenovo to test.

@bastian had a FG2421, C24FG70, and Y27 and said the Y27 was garbage compared to the other two.
There's a Y27 review on Amazon complaining of purple from overdrive.
I'm pretty sure someone somewhere said the motion clarity on the Y27 was just overall blurry and terrible as well, there was some discussion on Hardforum about it.
Acer and Lenovo quality control is always a complaint.
It seems like nobody in the world owns the Acer Z271.

Seeing as the C27 and Y27 have purple blur I doubt the Z271 or anything else with the panel doesn't.
Likewise for the C24 if any other monitors ever use its panel.


----------



## khyryk

The 3 options for VA are to:
- color shift (speed up slow transitions by getting out of the color transitions that cause them altogether)
- smear (do little to nothing about said transitions)
- have a revolutionary breakthrough in the technology.

It would be nice to have a dial to turn such that the C24 could be adjusted to one's preferred balance of color shift and smear. I know what the smear alternative looks like from my HP Omen 32, however.


----------



## Kalimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Or maybe, you know, Samsung could hold their monitor QC standards as high as their TV QC standards, wouldn't that be crazy?


Preach.

Really wish that Samsung and LG could have the same good QC for their PC monitors/panels as they have for their TVs. I got basically a problem-free C24FG70, but the fact that i felt "lucky" about this tells everything.


----------



## Malinkadink

Been following this thread since its inception almost, and i guess it was naive to think this would be a bulletproof monitor from Samsung and the one and only 144hz VA in the mainstream market. TVs have their own Achilles heel in the form of higher input lag and being larger than most monitors though that may not be a problem for everyone. Would also be nice to have freesync on newer TVs but i guess that's not really something manufacturers are thinking about since most people don't use TVs as monitors. Other than that however, TVs obliterate monitors in overall quality most of the time.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Been following this thread since its inception almost, and i guess it was naive to think this would be a bulletproof monitor from Samsung and the one and only 144hz VA in the mainstream market. TVs have their own Achilles heel in the form of higher input lag and being larger than most monitors though that may not be a problem for everyone. Would also be nice to have freesync on newer TVs but i guess that's not really something manufacturers are thinking about since most people don't use TVs as monitors. Other than that however, TVs obliterate monitors in overall quality most of the time.


And, then, to add insult to injury, Samsung release their 32'' 1080p monitor with a semi-glossy coating, but put matte coatings on everything else.


----------



## Tirpitz666

Guess that the biggest insult is a FHD rez on a 32" in 2017..


----------



## Hive51

[quote name="bobrocks95" url="/t/1605507/samsung-monitors-of-2016-introduced-curved-high-resolution-gaming-flat-and-business-monitor-help-me-understand-125-srgb-and-quantum-
Have your RMA request form open and ready to go then. If you want absolute perfection the previous 311 pages of this thread should have deterred you from ordering.[/quote]

No feedback has been made at this time.
I received a feedback from Amazon about the issues, it doesn't cost me anything to test and send the monitor back.
We don't know yet if there is any monitor with firmware above 1004.0.

Following your thoughts we should close all discussions about C24FG70 since we can easily conclude that no future monitor will be issues free. That's not the case.


----------



## VIR7US

Is anyone able to explain what this "Pixel Shift" setting in the Service Menu does? It is possible to toggle it On and Off...


----------



## Hive51

That's new.
Were we able to change it before ?


----------



## Tirpitz666

Sounds like a pixel orbiting feature to reduce the risk of retention/burn in to me..


----------



## VIR7US

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hive51*
> 
> That's new.
> Were we able to change it before ?


AFAIK yes, yes we were.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Im thinking about give up about the C24FG70. I will wait the release of the Samsung Quantum dot CH711 because im curious to know if this new monitor will still have purple trail issue, then i will decide. Im also curious about its refresh rate, its so weird Samsung didnt release official info about it.


----------



## Hive51

Because when you look at reviews or comments from users, lots are blind.
I've barely seen 1 or 2 review that mention it.
Even when I get in touch with the support of reseller for my previou C24, they were all "unaware" of the problem.

In those conditions do you see Samsung with such statement :

"Hey guys, we're back in the gaming monitor industry with our C24FG70. Amazing ? Yes and have a look at our special feature : the purple glow effect".


----------



## popol310

go buy another brand, so much issues with newer samsung ...


----------



## Falkentyne

You guys didn't answer what Pixel Shift on/off does.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> You guys didn't answer what Pixel Shift on/off does.


Probably this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pixel_shifting

technically it's for plasma TVs, but maybe it's more or less usable for this VA as well.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VIR7US*
> 
> Well, despite keeping my December C24 for now I am a little bothered by the purple trails. But then again, to be fair, there is no alternatives combining the 144Hz and VA or IPS panels for this price (in my case 340€). NONE. PERIOD. TN - no problem, the market is flooded with them. But decent picture quality i.e. colors, contrast and viewing angles WITH at least 120Hz costs a lot of more. So its VA or IPS with 60Hz, TN with whatever specs or this C24 with 144Hz. 350-400€ is still a lot of money and in a perfect world a monitor shouldn't have any issues at all for this price. But it is technically not possible. Every Monitor out there has SOME issues, regardless of price. Its a trade off. The fourth and last option is the one you always have: dont buy anything at all. With so much information available in this thread, everyone should be able to make a deliberate decison before buying the C24 by now.


You said after few weeks u are a little bothered with the purple trail. In which games are you noticing it? Have you experienced purple trails also in movies and web browsing?


----------



## Zange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> Im thinking about give up about the C24FG70. I will wait the release of the Samsung Quantum dot CH711 because im curious to know if this new monitor will still have purple trail issue, then i will decide. Im also curious about its refresh rate, its so weird Samsung didnt release official info about it.


I read a Samsung offical announced it as something like "gamers will find the 4ms repsonse time and 60hz refresh rate appealing". Maybe it will have 75hz Freesync max, but no way its going to have more. it wouldn't suit the price tag.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Probably this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pixel_shifting
> 
> technically it's for plasma TVs, but maybe it's more or less usable for this VA as well.


Thank you!


----------



## Kalimera

Now tell me this, can TN or even IPS do those colors? Really wish to see this VA+Quantum Dot tech get refined for computer monitors till OLED arrives.


----------



## Falkentyne

Yes a TN can--somewhat. My Benq can. You have to bug it by unlocking the Hue and Saturation sliders in HDMI mode and then save it to a preset using FPS or RTS modes and then recall them using DVI (probably recalling over DP works too). Standard mode doesn't work; it always uses defaults of Hue/Sat=50 and ignores the changes you made. It won't look as proper or natural as a VA with a larger sRGB space but it can look better.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Yes a TN can--somewhat.


Unless your monitor can magically cover 125% sRGB by moving a few sliders, i'm pretty sure it can't. Saturation has very little to do with color coverage.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zange*
> 
> I read a Samsung offical announced it as something like "gamers will find the 4ms repsonse time and 60hz refresh rate appealing". Maybe it will have 75hz Freesync max, but no way its going to have more. it wouldn't suit the price tag.


The 27 inch having 1ms would mean strobing - which would pretty much indicate 100Hz+.

75Hz freesync (properly implemented without purple!) would be cool too, a steady purple-free 75Hz 1440p VA experience would be nothing short of amazing.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> The 27 inch having 1ms would mean strobing - which would pretty much indicate 100Hz+.
> 
> 75Hz freesync (properly implemented without purple!) would be cool too, a steady purple-free 75Hz 1440p VA experience would be nothing short of amazing.


You are talking about the Samsung CH711? They said it was scheduled for early 2017 but we still dont know nothing about his official release date. When do you think it will comes out?


----------



## Nicholars

The purple issue and flickering sounds a bit disappointing, I was considering upgrading to the VA 34", but not if it turns purple and flickers... Is the purple issue noticeable a lot of the time? Also what causes the freesync flickering and how much does that happen?


----------



## Tirpitz666

The monitor is flicker-free with Freesynch active only in the 80-100 "standard" range, under this threshold in "ultimate mode" you can experience flickering to some degree. Of course it only happens with AMD cards and at "low" fps.

In the video-review that I've posted some pages back the guy plays CS doing quite a lot of fast movements and turnings, I do not notice any purple trails whatsoever, everything looks quite smooth and "clean" to me.


----------



## popol310

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> The purple issue and flickering sounds a bit disappointing, I was considering upgrading to the VA 34", but not if it turns purple and flickers... Is the purple issue noticeable a lot of the time? Also what causes the freesync flickering and how much does that happen?


it's a good monitor unless you care about Freesync.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Unless your monitor can magically cover 125% sRGB by moving a few sliders, i'm pretty sure it can't. Saturation has very little to do with color coverage.


This is the truth of it. IPS can do 125% sRGB though, and beyond. You won't have the 3000:1 static contrast of these VA monitors though.


----------



## popol310

Someone has measured the real sRGB % on the samsung ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popol310*
> 
> Someone has measured the real sRGB % on the samsung ?


Samsung provides a calibration report that proves they aren't lying. I haven't seen anyone else produce one though.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tirpitz666*
> 
> The monitor is flicker-free with Freesynch active only in the 80-100 "standard" range, under this threshold in "ultimate mode" you can experience flickering to some degree. Of course it only happens with AMD cards and at "low" fps.
> 
> In the video-review that I've posted some pages back the guy plays CS doing quite a lot of fast movements and turnings, I do not notice any purple trails whatsoever, everything looks quite smooth and "clean" to me.


What would be "low" FPS? 30-40fps, I would rather lower the settings than let it go that low anyway, 50-60fps, that could be a problem.


----------



## popol310

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What would be "low" FPS? 30-40fps, I would rather lower the settings than let it go that low anyway, 50-60fps, that could be a problem.


flickering under 80 fps


----------



## DaWaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I've heard the Y27 has purple blur, it was discussed earlier in this thread.
> Unfortunately I don't know anyone on these forums that has the Acer or Lenovo to test.
> 
> @bastian had a FG2421, C24FG70, and Y27 and said the Y27 was garbage compared to the other two.
> There's a Y27 review on Amazon complaining of purple from overdrive.
> I'm pretty sure someone somewhere said the motion clarity on the Y27 was just overall blurry and terrible as well, there was some discussion on Hardforum about it.
> Acer and Lenovo quality control is always a complaint.
> It seems like nobody in the world owns the Acer Z271.
> 
> Seeing as the C27 and Y27 have purple blur I doubt the Z271 or anything else with the panel doesn't.
> Likewise for the C24 if any other monitors ever use its panel.


I did own the Acer XZ271 for a brief moment, this is the FreeSync variant of the Z271.
That monitor was the most blurry monitor I have ever owned I think, response times looked worse compared to my ancient Dell 2005FPW.
It seems generally the overdrive on FreeSync monitors is worse compared to GSync monitors when the same panels are equipped.
I was again quite amazed about the difference between the Asus PG258Q and the AOC AGON AG251FZ in TFTCentral's reviews in terms of pixel response times despite using pretty much the same panel.

The C24FG70 is miles better compared to the Lenovo Y27 and Acer XZ271 despite its (i.m.h.o. slight) overdrive problems.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popol310*
> 
> flickering under 80 fps


Hm that is not very good, how often does it flicker/


----------



## popol310

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Hm that is not very good, how often does it flicker/


depends of the game but it can be pretty nasty :


----------



## Tirpitz666

Guess that if you want to use Freesync this monitor is a no-go for now, the competitor Asus MX34VQ seems to fare better in that department, with some flickering present only in the 45-50Hz range apparently (guess that for the Microboard it should be the same, as they use the same panel).


----------



## stevenqball

Buydig via ebay is selling the CF791 for $799.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/322396024266

Pretty good deal.


----------



## scramz

So I have had the pleasure of owning a November build CF791 for over a month now over here in the UK and I couldn't be happier. Just to add, I work from home on the PC so I use this monitor nearly every day of the week, all day.

I had it on the stand for 2 weeks as I LOVE the stand! But I moved to a sit/stand desk and a monitor arm fit nicely for the setup giving more room under the monitor.

No dead pixels, amazing colours, got used to the curve very quickly and is very immersive and an excellent strong build. I didn't expect much from the monitor speakers, however, for in monitor speaker, they are not bad and I use them all the time for background music. No BLB and a really consistent brightness all the way to the corners. I have owned a fair share of 'top end' monitors and this is up there, if not the best.

I am running a pair of GTX 1080's, therefore, I can not test the flickering, however, gaming on this monitor is still truly amazing and as I said above, very immersive. I have owned Freesync and G-sync and to be honest, I would never expect much out of Freesync as it free tech and doesn't compare to G-Sync. If you 100% need adaptive sync then wait and pay the extra for the G-Sync versions when they are released.

If you are looking for a beautiful looking ultra wide at 100hz then I would strongly recommend this monitor regardless of adaptive sync.


----------



## VegetarianEater

So I haven't read through this thread at all, but has anyone here heard of the MSI Optix G27C, AKA the Viotek GN27C?

It's basically the 27" CFG70 for $299/249

Just thought I'd let everyone know if they've never heard of it.


----------



## Kalimera

I've used the HDMI connection instead of DP for my C24FG70 to see any differences, here is what i've noticed:

1) Refresh rate capped at 120Hz. Pixel response times and overall feel noticeably slower than 144Hz, made me appreciate how well the overdrive is tuned for 144Hz.
2) Freesync desktop flickering at the Windows taskbar is completely gone with [email protected] It is not the same case with [email protected] This is with Radeon driver version 17.1.2. I have to say that i consider the taskbar flickering with DP a very minor issue.
3) In Radeon Additional Settings you get the choice of switching to RGB 4:4:4 from the default YCbCr 4:4:4 signal (there are also YCbCr 4:2:2 and Limited Range RGB options, but those are mostly useless). Colors were worse with full RGB 4:4:4, but it *might* have felt a bit sharper, which extended to how text looked. Not completely sure about this, might be wrong. Still, the difference in color between the signals was major, it went from "god damn" to "passable" in games/movies.

I didn't test a console as i don't have one, PCMasterRace4lyfe









Overall, i found no reason to use HDMI over DP for normal PC use, as was expected.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VegetarianEater*
> 
> So I haven't read through this thread at all, but has anyone here heard of the MSI Optix G27C, AKA the Viotek GN27C?
> 
> It's basically the 27" CFG70 for $299/249
> 
> Just thought I'd let everyone know if they've never heard of it.


If i remember well they dont have the 125% sRGB coverage of the Samsung


----------



## fuzun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VegetarianEater*
> 
> So I haven't read through this thread at all, but has anyone here heard of the MSI Optix G27C, AKA the Viotek GN27C?
> 
> It's basically the 27" CFG70 for $299/249
> 
> Just thought I'd let everyone know if they've never heard of it.


Thank you.

What about strobing? Its strobing is as good as original?


----------



## Coldfriction

Here's an update on my end of things: I've had something like 6 of these C24FG70s, and have been pleased with them in general, but never had one newer than a September model. The purple became more and more noticeable to me after using them for a while, and I started playing more CSGO, so I wanted to keep trading in until I got a late October model or newer. I requested another exchange from Amazon earlier this week and was told they would refund me as they do not believe I would be happy with any exchange. So here I am sending the last of these back for a refund wondering whether I should try to get another one somewhere else or a different screen altogether. Kinda bumbed, I really do like the C24FG70 and only wanted a newer one without the blue line and purple overshoot. I'm tempted to find another one or look more closely at a 1440p 144hz monitor. VA contrast and colors are so nice I have a hard time making the decision.


----------



## VegetarianEater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> If i remember well they dont have the 125% sRGB coverage of the Samsung


According to Newegg it does 110% of SRGB/ 85% NTSC, which is still pretty good. Worth checking out for people who want this monitor but don't wanna pay $450 (which IMO is too pricey considering you can get a 27" 1440p 144hz Freesync ips for the same price). It does use the same Samsung panel... (unless there are other 1080p 1800r curved 144hz panels?) *shrug*

Also according to Newegg answers it has a better Freesync range than the Samsung (even though it doesn't even advertise Freesync


----------



## VegetarianEater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzun*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> What about strobing? Its strobing is as good as original?


I have no idea, but Newegg has some reviews of it, otherwise it's very hard to find information on it. I think it does have a better freesync range compared to the Samsung (48-144hz if the Newegg Q/A can be believed)


----------



## Hive51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalimera*
> 
> According to Newegg it does 110% of SRGB/ 85% NTSC, which is still pretty good. Worth checking out for people who want this monitor but don't wanna pay $450 (which IMO is too pricey considering you can get a 27" 1440p 144hz Freesync ips for the same price). It does use the same Samsung panel... (unless there are other 1080p 1800r curved 144hz panels?) *shrug*
> 
> Also according to Newegg answers it has a better Freesync range than the Samsung (even though it doesn't even advertise Freesync


Here is the question.
It has a better Freesync Range ok but with Ultimate, the CFG70 has LFC. So no difference with the larger freesync range right ?

I can't find any disadvantage of LFC...


----------



## kd5151

I have seen this MSi monitor on sale before. It might be the real hidden gem!!!


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> I have seen this MSi monitor on sale before. It might be the real hidden gem!!!


what? the msi one is 2560x1080 iirc


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> what? the msi one is 2560x1080 iirc


This is the one some of guys are talking about? 1080p?

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824475001&ignorebbr=1&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Monitors+-+LCD+Flat+Panel-_-N82E16824475001&gclid=CL3orvbzl9ICFQ90fgodA3MIUw&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## WinterSoldier

All these monitors are 27 inch full hd are you all fine with that ppi?


----------



## VegetarianEater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> All these monitors are 27 inch full hd are you all fine with that ppi?


No actually a 1440p version of this monitor would be my dream...

1440p 144hz VA panel with Wide Color Gamut and freesync? Yes please.


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> All these monitors are 27 inch full hd are you all fine with that ppi?


Good point. 27" VA > 24" TN. IMO. The price is right! Otherwise you got the Pixio PX277? Just wondering if the MSi/Viotek has purple overdrive and or flickering issues?


----------



## VegetarianEater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> what? the msi one is 2560x1080 iirc


It's almost exactly the same as the CFG70, same panel, 144hz curved 1800R, 1080p (not ultrawide), Freesync (though not advertised for some reason?), 110% SRGB (So I guess lower than the Samsung version, but it's cheaper than the 24" Samsung, let alone the 27")
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> This is the one some of guys are talking about? 1080p?
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824475001&ignorebbr=1&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Monitors+-+LCD+Flat+Panel-_-N82E16824475001&gclid=CL3orvbzl9ICFQ90fgodA3MIUw&gclsrc=aw.ds


Yes that one.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VegetarianEater*
> 
> No actually a 1440p version of this monitor would be my dream...
> 
> 1440p 144hz VA panel with Wide Color Gamut and freesync? Yes please.


You just described the Samsung CH711 but we still dont have official news about the refresh rate. I really hope it can be at least 100hz


----------



## VegetarianEater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> You just described the Samsung CH711 but we still dont have official news about the refresh rate. I really hope it can be at least 100hz


While I really hope that monitor is 144hz, some german youtube channel i watched claimed it was only 60hz when I asked them about it...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VegetarianEater*
> 
> While I really hope that monitor is 144hz, some german youtube channel i watched claimed it was only 60hz when I asked them about it...


All indication suggests it's 60 Hz. If it were 144 Hz, Samsung would've marketed it as such. No mentioning of "1ms motion picture response time" or whatever it's called (their strobing).


----------



## WinterSoldier

I know there is almost no chance its 144hz but maybe it can be 4ms 100hz


----------



## VegetarianEater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> All indication suggests it's 60 Hz. If it were 144 Hz, Samsung would've marketed it as such. No mentioning of "1ms motion picture response time" or whatever it's called (their strobing).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> I know there is almost no chance its 144hz but maybe it can be 4ms 100hz


Watch this and check the comments, again I REALLY hope it is 144hz, as Samsung claims it's geared towards gamers, but again I don't know.






edit: misread your comment boredgunner


----------



## WinterSoldier

Here they claim the 27 inch could have 1ms and the 31 inch 4ms.
Anyway its ridiculous we still dont have official info about the refresh rate...
https://www.custompcreview.com/news/ces-2017-samsung-displays-stunning-cf791-ch711-uh750-quantum-dot-displays/36146/


----------



## VegetarianEater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> Here they claim the 27 inch could have 1ms and the 31 inch 4ms.
> Anyway its ridiculous we still dont have official info about the refresh rate...
> https://www.custompcreview.com/news/ces-2017-samsung-displays-stunning-cf791-ch711-uh750-quantum-dot-displays/36146/


I mean If they can have a 1440p ultrawide do 100hz, why not a 27" 1440p 144hz? It would make too much sense I guess...


----------



## bastian

I have the MSI in for testing.

Initial impressions:

Big. 144hz, Freesync, Overdrive On/off only. *No purple issues.* Can only tilt, no up/down. No included video cables. Mine has lightbleed/clouding, sadly. No dead/stuck pixels though.


----------



## Tirpitz666

My bet it's that the 31.5" will be 100Hz, just like the C34F791, that would qualify it as a "gamers display" as Samsung claims.


----------



## Zange

The price will be 529€ in my country, C27FG70 was like 499€ on release, very unlikely it will have 100hz. This article says 60hz,4 ms quoting a Samsung press release. I bet it will have at least the 75hz Freesync like the other Samung VA models.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monitor-Display-Hardware-154105/News/Samsung-Curved-Monitor-CH711-1217568/


----------



## Kalimera

My guess is that Samsung will release a 1440/144 VA probably next year.


----------



## Malinkadink

What are the specs for the UH750 supposed to be? 32" quantum dot 4k freesync?


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> 
> 
> I have the MSI in for testing.
> 
> Initial impressions:
> 
> Big. 144hz, Freesync, Overdrive On/off only. *No purple issues.* Can only tilt, no up/down. No included video cables. Mine has lightbleed/clouding, sadly. No dead/stuck pixels though.


Thank you! Can you comment on freesync range? Rumor has it at 48-144hz?


----------



## Kalimera

The lower part of the Freesync range shouldn't really matter, as LFC gives the same benefits just through a different way.


----------



## Tirpitz666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zange*
> 
> The price will be 529€ in my country, C27FG70 was like 499€ on release, very unlikely it will have 100hz. This article says 60hz,4 ms quoting a Samsung press release. I bet it will have at least the 75hz Freesync like the other Samung VA models.
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monitor-Display-Hardware-154105/News/Samsung-Curved-Monitor-CH711-1217568/


Interesting thanks, doesn't look so enticing to me then, especially considering that since Samsung is not boasting about it, they will even be 8bit-only panels.

And those stands I find so awful and stupid, they are so deep that just shove the display in your face, good look who doesn't have a very wide desk...


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> 
> 
> I have the MSI in for testing.
> 
> Initial impressions:
> 
> Big. 144hz, Freesync, Overdrive On/off only. *No purple issues.* Can only tilt, no up/down. No included video cables. Mine has lightbleed/clouding, sadly. No dead/stuck pixels though.


Nice. How is the stand? better than Samsungs? I disliked Samsungs stand, it wobbled a bit and sticked out A LOT!! lol


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zange*
> 
> The price will be 529€ in my country, C27FG70 was like 499€ on release, very unlikely it will have 100hz. This article says 60hz,4 ms quoting a Samsung press release. I bet it will have at least the 75hz Freesync like the other Samung VA models.
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monitor-Display-Hardware-154105/News/Samsung-Curved-Monitor-CH711-1217568/


Yeah but i read that article almost 2 months ago and we still dont have official info from Samsung about the refresh rate. If the monitor is going to cost really just 30-40 euro more than the C27FG70 then yeah it will be a 60hz for sure but im still waiting for official info


----------



## Tirpitz666

This way of communicate things is just plain stupid, they will never learn: when you announce a product just give out the damn specs instead of just a lost of stupid marketing blabbering...


----------



## Sedolf

It would be really stupid if they are 60Hz, because higher refresh panels are supposed to be in production around now.
As only other display so far I believe the AOC AG322QCX Freesync monitor is going to use the M315DVR01.0 panel but haven't seen any release date for it yet.


----------



## khyryk

I suppose we'll find out how MSI tuned their overdrive to deal with VA blur and whether it's effective or not.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khyryk*
> 
> I suppose we'll find out how MSI tuned their overdrive to deal with VA blur and whether it's effective or not.


I tested the same scenarios with the MSI that I did with the Samsung and the MSI did not show purple. So the conclusion I have, since both are Samsung SVA panels is that finely tuned firmware can either almost eliminate purple trailing or use some tricks such as smearing to hide it.


----------



## khyryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> I tested the same scenarios with the MSI that I did with the Samsung and the MSI did not show purple. So the conclusion I have, since both are Samsung SVA panels is that finely tuned firmware can either almost eliminate purple trailing or use some tricks such as smearing to hide it.


Well, it's the purple that's the trick -- smearing is what's inherent to all VA panels.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khyryk*
> 
> Well, it's the purple that's the trick -- smearing is what's inherent to all VA panels.


Yes, but there will be variations between panels. But I still have yet to find a VA panel that rivals my Foris FG2421. The Samsung panels are a bit faster, but thats the only benefit.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khyryk*
> 
> Well, it's the purple that's the trick -- smearing is what's inherent to all VA panels.


Yeah, smearing isn't a "trick" that's applied, it is just reduced overdrive thus slower response times. The slower response times have a smearing effect, but far less color shifting affect like overdone overdrive. It's one or the other for CERTAIN transitions on all VA panels, but not all. The aforementioned FG2421, which has zero overshoot, has good response times in many transitions so usually doesn't have smearing effects.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> 
> 
> I have the MSI in for testing.
> 
> Initial impressions:
> 
> Big. 144hz, Freesync, Overdrive On/off only. *No purple issues.* Can only tilt, no up/down. No included video cables. Mine has lightbleed/clouding, sadly. No dead/stuck pixels though.


Any blur reduction?

If yes, can it SINGLE STROBE at 60hz?


----------



## haderon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DebianUser*
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone help me understand this calibration sheet? I have been reading on delte e, and 3 is considered "noticable shift in colors", but I don't understand the 30% and 40% grayscale. Does this mean that colors will be noticeably different on lighter shades of gray?


This is the report for my monitor, I've no idea if its good or not. Could someone please explain about this delta/grey step thing.


----------



## PaulDenton

Hi guys!

I bought a Samsung C24FG70 back in october (i think?) and had to return it because of the purple color shift in grey/dull colors that happened in motion. Has this been fixed with this particular model?

I've also been looking at the ultrawide "version", the c34f791. Any indications that this monitor has the same purple color shift? Anything else from a pure gaming standpoint I should be aware about when it comes to that monitor? I don't really care about Freesync, it's a nice bonus but I have an Nvidia card and I prefer to upgrade my graphics card or turn down settings when the frame rate dips low.


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VegetarianEater*
> 
> So I haven't read through this thread at all, but has anyone here heard of the MSI Optix G27C, AKA the Viotek GN27C?
> 
> It's basically the 27" CFG70 for $299/249
> 
> Just thought I'd let everyone know if they've never heard of it.


Is there a thread either here or somewhere else for thos monitors? Would lile to read more about them.


----------



## VegetarianEater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> Is there a thread either here or somewhere else for thos monitors? Would lile to read more about them.


The last few pages of this thread are about all you'll see about them on the internet, other than newegg reviews.


----------



## steadly2004

Subbed* just following sake


----------



## Kurupt1

So just got another c27fg70, november model.

Don't have any of the flickering/pulsing issues I had with my last monitor. That's the good news.

Havent really tried looking for purple or green artifact, but just from regular use this past week, I haven't notice anything terrible. But again, I haven't actively looked for it.

Now for the bad news....

I have logitech speakers that I connect to the monitor, that create a distinct pop/hiss when listening to anything on the monitor. If I connect the speakers thru my pc, I cant hear the pop/ hiss. It would not be much of a problem, except I connected the ps4 to the monitor, and need the speakers connected thru monitor to get sound on ps4.

Now the bigger issue, whenever I select freesycn engine, I dont get the right freesync range and it seems to cap at 60hz. Like if I select standard freesync I get 90- 60 hz and if I select ultimate freesync I get 70-60hz in amd radeon settings. If I check display adapter settings for windows, its set to 60 hz and cannot select higher refresh rate. Now for the kicker, if I don't use freesync and I set the monitor refresh rate to 144hz, I get 144hz refresh rate in windows settings.

Without researching, I think I got another defective model









I'll have to troubleshoot these problems during this week


----------



## Hive51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> Now the bigger issue, whenever I select freesycn engine, I dont get the right freesync range and it seems to cap at 60hz. Like if I select standard freesync I get 90- 60 hz and if I select ultimate freesync I get 70-60hz in amd radeon settings. If I check display adapter settings for windows, its set to 60 hz and cannot select higher refresh rate. Now for the kicker, if I don't use freesync and I set the monitor refresh rate to 144hz, I get 144hz refresh rate in windows settings.
> 
> Without researching, I think I got another defective model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to troubleshoot these problems during this week


You're sure about your system settings ? 70-60Hz Freesync range is just impossible.
Check anything : drivers, previous CRU if applicable, etc.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Looks like AUO is going to beat Samsung to the punch with a 144hz 1440p VA screen.

https://pcmonitors.info/aoc/aoc-ag322qcx-wqhd-144hz-va-model/

Samsung is making a 32(and 27) inch 1440p 144Hz VA panels right? If it isn't going to be the CH711 then I'm not sure when they will ever come out with one.


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hive51*
> 
> You're sure about your system settings ? 70-60Hz Freesync range is just impossible.
> Check anything : drivers, previous CRU if applicable, etc.


Im not the most knowledgeable when it comes to this stuff.

What do u mean by my system settings? I thought the freesync would work out of the box, like my last c27fg70 that I had to return for a different issue. Just curious what settings i should b looking at.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Looks like AUO is going to beat Samsung to the punch with a 144hz 1440p VA screen.
> 
> https://pcmonitors.info/aoc/aoc-ag322qcx-wqhd-144hz-va-model/
> 
> Samsung is making a 32(and 27) inch 1440p 144Hz VA panels right? If it isn't going to be the CH711 then I'm not sure when they will ever come out with one.


Interesting. Only 2000:1 contrast in the specs, and probably no blur reduction. It ought to be full of ghosting; not so much overdrive issues like Samsung's purple flavor, but the so called smearing.


----------



## Malinkadink

32" 1440p is off putting though. I'm so used to 1440p 24" I cant settle for less ppi, but could cope with 27" 1440p at the most. To be completely honest i would rather have a 1440p 24" IPS monitor over VA of any kind. VA is just too slow and has trailing issues, its at a dead end imho. LCDs in general are a dead end vs something like OLED. I would rather deal with IPS glow and have a smearing free monitor while getting excellent viewing angles and much better contrast than a TN.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> 32" 1440p is off putting though. I'm so used to 1440p 24" I cant settle for less ppi, but could cope with 27" 1440p at the most. To be completely honest i would rather have a 1440p 24" IPS monitor over VA of any kind. VA is just too slow and has trailing issues, its at a dead end imho. LCDs in general are a dead end vs something like OLED. I would rather deal with IPS glow and have a smearing free monitor while getting excellent viewing angles and much better contrast than a TN.


You're right about LCD, but IPS and TN static contrast are about the same these days. 1000:1 vs 1100:1 or 1200:1. Not much difference. Turning on ULMB lowers contrast on my XB270HU but not enough for me to notice a difference.

The upcoming 4k FALD IPS is interesting, I look forward to trying it (or them). As for VA, there are some TVs that only have smearing/trailing (and no overshoot) during very dark objects and/or dark backgrounds are involved. On the Samsung JS8500 and JU7100 for example (I name these since I have a lot of experience with them), none of the UFO tests create trailing/smearing regardless of background color. The problem is, monitors don't get such quality VA panels.


----------



## Kris194

Samsung is also making UH750 (4K VA QD panel). 31,5", 4K, QD, VA, sounds perfect for me till LG will get rid off OLED problems.


----------



## Coldfriction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Looks like AUO is going to beat Samsung to the punch with a 144hz 1440p VA screen.
> 
> https://pcmonitors.info/aoc/aoc-ag322qcx-wqhd-144hz-va-model/
> 
> Samsung is making a 32(and 27) inch 1440p 144Hz VA panels right? If it isn't going to be the CH711 then I'm not sure when they will ever come out with one.


I'm feeling rather down that I don't have a C24FG70 anymore (Amazon didn't want to send me another one), but this news is very welcome. I'm going to keep an eye on this monitor. If samsung produced a 1440p version of the CFG70 it would be amazing if it doesn't have the purple shifting. If the AG322QCX is $650, I might be better served jumping up to a CF791 or a MX34VQ for just a bit more scratch. I hate waiting though. I waited for what seemed like forever for the C24FG70, I really don't want to wait any longer. I might try another C24FG70 from Newegg and see if they are shipping newer versions, but after all this time I'm fairly convinced I want more than 1080p.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You're right about LCD, but IPS and TN static contrast are about the same these days. 1000:1 vs 1100:1 or 1200:1. Not much difference. Turning on ULMB lowers contrast on my XB270HU but not enough for me to notice a difference.
> 
> The upcoming 4k FALD IPS is interesting, I look forward to trying it (or them). As for VA, there are some TVs that only have smearing/trailing (and no overshoot) during very dark objects and/or dark backgrounds are involved. On the Samsung JS8500 and JU7100 for example (I name these since I have a lot of experience with them), none of the UFO tests create trailing/smearing regardless of background color. The problem is, monitors don't get such quality VA panels.


Well my S2417DG has a pitiful contrast ratio of 600ish:1 once i calibrated it. Before calibration with color channels maxed its barely 800:1. Also a lot of 144hz+ displays lose some contrast at 144hz vs 60hz. IPS is a big upgrade over any TN, colors are better, blacks are better, viewing angles of course. The only downside is IPS glow but i can deal with some glow if its minimal, that and i calibrate my displays to 50 nits since my environment is cave-like so that helps reduce glow a bit.

I recall when i was shopping for the MG279Q trying to win the lottery i had it next to my now retired 1080p 144hz, and the Asus' 1300:1 contrast + other IPS benefits just made the TN look awful.

I really like my Dell its an amazing gaming monitor, in fact its the perfect display minus the fact that its TN. I would kill for a 24" 144hz IPS w/gsync







It actually surprises me that there are 0 144hz IPS monitors outside of the 27" 1440p ones. Someone could make a killing selling 24" 1080p 144hz IPS monitors let alone 1440p. There were rumors LG was making one but i think its been confirmed that its just an updated TN model with freesync support, granted LG has the best looking 144hz 24" TN.

EDIT: Wanted to add one more thing. I think HDR is fast approaching and becoming commonplace especially where TVs and consoles are concerned. PC is a bit behind but that's more to blame on the monitor manufacturers as we've had the necessary GPUs for awhile now. the 4k 144hz HDR monitor coming this year is quite the futureproof endeavor and i'm very interested to see how it performs once TFT gets their hands on it.


----------



## DaWaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> I have logitech speakers that I connect to the monitor, that create a distinct pop/hiss when listening to anything on the monitor. If I connect the speakers thru my pc, I cant hear the pop/ hiss. It would not be much of a problem, except I connected the ps4 to the monitor, and need the speakers connected thru monitor to get sound on ps4.


Yeah, the sound is screwed with FreeSync on, the manual says sound is not usable with FreeSync.
It pops and cracks. With fixed refreshrate it shoud be OK I think, but I have not tested it.


----------



## mmms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kris194*
> 
> Samsung is also making UH750 (4K VA QD panel). 31,5", 4K, QD, VA, sounds perfect for me till LG will get rid off OLED problems.


I hope it comes with G-sync .


----------



## Kris194

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmms*
> 
> I hope it comes with G-sync .


It doesn't

https://www.custompcreview.com/news/ces-2017-samsung-displays-stunning-cf791-ch711-uh750-quantum-dot-displays/36146/


----------



## mmms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kris194*
> 
> It doesn't
> 
> https://www.custompcreview.com/news/ces-2017-samsung-displays-stunning-cf791-ch711-uh750-quantum-dot-displays/36146/


See this :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/samsung/samsung-quantum-dot-gsync?amp


----------



## Kris194

I know about this. I'm not saying that they won't release g-sync monitors, I'm saying that UH750 won't be one od them.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kris194*
> 
> It doesn't
> 
> https://www.custompcreview.com/news/ces-2017-samsung-displays-stunning-cf791-ch711-uh750-quantum-dot-displays/36146/


This article on the UH750 makes almost no sense. Here it says : "Also new for CES 2017 is Samsung's UH750. The Samsung UH750 features a 4K UHD 3840×2160 resolution, *VA panel* (125% RGB spectrum) with Quantum Dot technology, and *1ms response time*. For gamers, the display also features AMD Freesync technology."

So it's a VA panel with 1ms response time? The only time Samsung has quoted 1ms on a VA panel was models that had strobing, so unless this a 4k STROBED quantum dot VA panel, I highly doubt its 1ms. Manufacturer quoted response times can never be taken seriously but this one really doesn't make much sense.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> This article on the UH750 makes almost no sense. Here it says : "Also new for CES 2017 is Samsung's UH750. The Samsung UH750 features a 4K UHD 3840×2160 resolution, *VA panel* (125% RGB spectrum) with Quantum Dot technology, and *1ms response time*. For gamers, the display also features AMD Freesync technology."
> 
> So it's a VA panel with 1ms response time? The only time Samsung has quoted 1ms on a VA panel was models that had strobing, so unless this a 4k STROBED quantum dot VA panel, I highly doubt its 1ms. Manufacturer quoted response times can never be taken seriously but this one really doesn't make much sense.


Hopefully that means it does have the same strobing as the CFG70. Too bad it won't be FALD, since Samsung always uses edge mounted backlights so I'd expect another 3000:1 VA without local dimming and without HDR.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Hopefully that means it does have the same strobing as the CFG70. Too bad it won't be FALD, since Samsung always uses edge mounted backlights so I'd expect another 3000:1 VA without local dimming and without HDR.


Monitors are really getting the short end of the stick. We're people too....


----------



## mmms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> This article on the UH750 makes almost no sense. Here it says : "Also new for CES 2017 is Samsung's UH750. The Samsung UH750 features a 4K UHD 3840×2160 resolution, *VA panel* (125% RGB spectrum) with Quantum Dot technology, and *1ms response time*. For gamers, the display also features AMD Freesync technology."
> 
> So it's a VA panel with 1ms response time? The only time Samsung has quoted 1ms on a VA panel was models that had strobing, so unless this a 4k STROBED quantum dot VA panel, I highly doubt its 1ms. Manufacturer quoted response times can never be taken seriously but this one really doesn't make much sense.


Any differences if these samsung 4k gaming monitors come with this specifications which you mentioned above and with Freesync or G-sync ?

Is G-sync really make a noticeable sense with this 4k VA+Quantum Dot and almost getting close to the picture of HDR or not ?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmms*
> 
> Any differences if these samsung 4k gaming monitors come with this specifications which you mentioned above and with Freesync or G-sync ?
> 
> Is G-sync really make a noticeable sense with this 4k VA+Quantum Dot and almost getting close to the picture of HDR or not ?


Gsync has no effect on the quality of the picture itself. Gsync only makes motion appear and feel smoother and removes screen tearing without adding high levels of input lag like traditional vsync.


----------



## mmms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Gsync has no effect on the quality of the picture itself. Gsync only makes motion appear and feel smoother and removes screen tearing without adding high levels of input lag like traditional vsync.


Which is the closest for HDR colors for best 4k gaming experience :
1) IPS panel
or
2) VA + Quantum Dot ?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmms*
> 
> Which is the closest for HDR colors for best 4k gaming experience :
> 1) IPS panel
> or
> 2) VA + Quantum Dot ?


Neither? You need a 10 bit display that supports over 1 billion colors rather than the 16 or so million that an 8 bit display can muster. Now as for what type of panel would give you a better multimedia experience it would be VA + Quantum Dot no contest due to the much higher static contrast ratio. Contrast ratio is one of the most important specifications when considering a monitor. Typical VA panels are anywhere from 3000:1 to 5000:1, but high end TVs can go higher than that. OLED is infinity:1 because it can display true blacks so if you wanted the ultimate picture quality thats the only option right now.


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Looks like AUO is going to beat Samsung to the punch with a 144hz 1440p VA screen.
> 
> https://pcmonitors.info/aoc/aoc-ag322qcx-wqhd-144hz-va-model/
> 
> Samsung is making a 32(and 27) inch 1440p 144Hz VA panels right? If it isn't going to be the CH711 then I'm not sure when they will ever come out with one.


Is 1440p on 31,5-32" the same as 1080p on 27"? PPI wise - in short, does 1440p on 32" looks **** or is it still good? 1080p on 27" looks crap imo.


----------



## Tirpitz666

No it's not, 1440p on a 32" is 92ppi, while 1080p on a 27" is 82ppi.
Unless you are VERY close to the monitor, 92ppi is perfectly fine (it's like 1080p on a 24")


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tirpitz666*
> 
> No it's not, 1440p on a 32" is 92ppi, while 1080p on a 27" is 82ppi.
> Unless you are VERY close to the monitor, 92ppi is perfectly fine (it's like 1080p on a 24")


Sweet, I think I just found my new monitor then - also I hope samsungs ch711 is 144hz aswell - but their "early 2017" launch is still nowhere to be seen.


----------



## Coldfriction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Sweet, I think I just found my new monitor then - also I hope samsungs ch711 is 144hz aswell - but their "early 2017" launch is still nowhere to be seen.


I had the HP Omen 32 (32" 1440p VA screen) right next to a C24FG70 briefly. The neat thing about having a 32" 1440p next to a 24" 1080p screen is that the pixel density was almost exactly the same. I could drag windows from one screen to the other without them changing size at all. The Omen was beautiful and looked better than the CFG imo for videos, but it had a LOT more ghosting and a bit more input lag. It was also huge at 32". If the AOC can approach the non-strobing persistence of the Samsung @ 144hz, it will be one hell of a monitor. If the CH711 has strobing and 144hz @ 1440p, that's where I'd spend my money.


----------



## kurtferro79

Thanks to you I have decided to avoid this monitor and to focus on more conservative LG 34UC98-W and the good old IPS, I already know that I can get at least 80hz and enable FreeSync 33 to 80hz.


----------



## Kalimera

So, after almost a month, i've noticed my very first instance of colored trailing in a game. I also think i found a possible remedy for this:

The game was Skyrim (original and unmodded) and i was getting pronounced purple/green trailing from grey objects on dark backgrounds.

Switching from Freesync Ultimate to Freesync Standard *FIXED* this. Cannot vouch for other games, but it was gone in Skyrim for me.

So, about this colored trailing, it seems to be tied to 1) Freesync mode and 2) specific games among other factors.


----------



## Coldfriction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtferro79*
> 
> Thanks to you I have decided to avoid this monitor and to focus on more conservative LG 34UC98-W and the good old IPS, I already know that I can get at least 80hz and enable FreeSync 33 to 80hz.


To clarify, I was talking about a 32" 16:9 screen @ 1440p having a similar pixel density to a 24" 16:9 @1080p. A 34" ultrawide has a 21:9 aspect ratio, and a different pixel density. You won't get the same effect when moving windows and stuff around.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> To clarify, I was talking about a 32" 16:9 screen @ 1440p having a similar pixel density to a 24" 16:9 @1080p. A 34" ultrawide has a 21:9 aspect ratio, and a different pixel density. You won't get the same effect when moving windows and stuff around.


34" 1440p ultrawide goes nicely with a 27" 1440p monitor and it'll actually physically be the same height. 32" 1440p and 24" 1080p obviously wont be the same physical height but the density being the same things will appear the same size across screens.


----------



## Hive51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> Im not the most knowledgeable when it comes to this stuff.
> 
> What do u mean by my system settings? I thought the freesync would work out of the box, like my last c27fg70 that I had to return for a different issue. Just curious what settings i should b looking at.


Reinstall drivers. This should be the first start.
Try also to reset the monitor in its settings.


----------



## Hive51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalimera*
> 
> So, after almost a month, i've noticed my very first instance of colored trailing in a game. I also think i found a possible remedy for this:
> 
> The game was Skyrim (original and unmodded) and i was getting pronounced purple/green trailing from grey objects on dark backgrounds.
> 
> Switching from Freesync Ultimate to Freesync Standard *FIXED* this. Cannot vouch for other games, but it was gone in Skyrim for me.
> 
> So, about this colored trailing, it seems to be tied to 1) Freesync mode and 2) specific games among other factors.


What are your system specs and FPS in Skyrim ?


----------



## Kalimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hive51*
> 
> What are your system specs and FPS in Skyrim ?


What i've omitted was that i was running the game with 4k VSR (does around 60fps at this setting). Didn't think it would have an effect, but it did. If i run it at normal 1080p (around 140fps), trailing is totally gone even with Freesync Ultimate on. Trailing exists also with 1440p VSR.

Make of it what you will, settings that demand port bandwidth such as VSR and Freesync Ultimate may be tied to colored trailing in certain games.


----------



## Hive51

Going from Ultimate to Standard cuts the LFC with AMD (MIN Freesync Range < 2.5 x MAX Freesync Range) nad it looks that in your case, the major difference which makes the trailing appears is the modification of Freesync Range. I bet even in 1440p VSR you're below 90 FPS (in standard) and therefore Freesync in de facto not active.


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaWaN*
> 
> Yeah, the sound is screwed with FreeSync on, the manual says sound is not usable with FreeSync.
> It pops and cracks. With fixed refreshrate it shoud be OK I think, but I have not tested it.


yea honestly dont hear it as much now. even with freesync on, its not a big deal for me. I'll just end up plugging my speakers to my pc. Now for those who are audiophiles, it may be a problem.

My bigger issue, is freesync being capped at 60hz.


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tirpitz666*
> 
> No it's not, 1440p on a 32" is 92ppi, while 1080p on a 27" is 82ppi.
> Unless you are VERY close to the monitor, 92ppi is perfectly fine (it's like 1080p on a 24")


yea 1080p on 27" is fine. unless like he says, your very close to the screen.


----------



## Kurupt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hive51*
> 
> Reinstall drivers. This should be the first start.
> Try also to reset the monitor in its settings.


K, I'll reinstall drivers when I get home from work.

On a side note, setting response time to fastest enables strobing right??? Think I remember that's how it went. Well the brightness on my last c27fg70 was bright with strobing!!! It was bright that after few hours, I would feel my eyes starting to hurt. Well on this c27fg70 with strobing on, the brightness is so low, which I prefer. I can play games for hours without it really affecting my eyes. I'll say the brightness with strobing on, is below 50 brightness on my settings. The other monitor was like at 100 brightness.


----------



## Hive51

I just got my C24FG70 December model from Amazon.fr !

First tought in Battlefield 1 : no more color shift or az very, very slight one but I don't know if I really see it or I "want to see it because I think it's there".

Review coming !


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hive51*
> 
> I just got my C24FG70 December model from Amazon.fr !
> 
> First tought in Battlefield 1 : no more color shift or az very, very slight one but I don't know if I really see it or I "want to see it because I think it's there".
> 
> Review coming !


Hi Hive,do you know if Amazon.Fr has a recent stock? Did you talk with them or you have been lucky with the December monitor? Thank you


----------



## WinterSoldier

I also have a doubt, for example if i live in Spain and i buy the monitor from Amazon.fr they will ship me the monitor from France right? I hope they dont send me the same from Amazon.es.

Moreover if i have to return an item purchased from Amazon.fr and i live in Spain can i return it the same to Amazon.es?

Thanks for the help i would like to understand this


----------



## Hive51

I've been talking to them on beginning of february when they went out of stock.
Luckily they told be being "aware of some issue" with that monitor and received new stocks from Amazon. When you order from another country, you do not necessarly receive a monitor from that country. Mine comes from Netherlands but maybe they were refilled there first.

I can tell Amazon.fr has new stocks.
Oh they are at 341€`... I bought mine 396€... I think I will resend mine and buy it cheaper.. The difference (50€) is huge !


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hive51*
> 
> I've been talking to them on beginning of february when they went out of stock.
> Luckily they told be being "aware of some issue" with that monitor and received new stocks from Amazon. When you order from another country, you do not necessarly receive a monitor from that country. Mine comes from Netherlands but maybe they were refilled there first.
> 
> I can tell Amazon.fr has new stocks.
> Oh they are at 341€`... I bought mine 396€... I think I will resend mine and buy it cheaper.. The difference (50€) is huge !


Thank you, but wait you just said "when you order from another country you do not necessarly receive a monitor from that country". So are you sure to resend yours and buy it cheaper from Amazon.fr? Are you sure you will get another December model and not a September one from another country?


----------



## Hive51

That's the issue.
I talked to amazon a couple of minutes ago.
To have a cheaper price I have to send the monitor back and they'll send a new one. Ok they say "It will be ok" but I've no guarantee.
On top of that I think I'll give up with that monitor. I will finish with 3 returns for the same product, it kills me : they don't give "vouchers" to this particular case but on contrario they prefer to pay 3 times the fees (even if they've cheaper) and the risk to lose one sale completely. Okay 1 sale ~350€ is not a LOT of money but still.

I never saw so narrowed vision of environement and sending politic.

Really it pisses me off...


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hive51*
> 
> That's the issue.
> I talked to amazon a couple of minutes ago.
> To have a cheaper price I have to send the monitor back and they'll send a new one. Ok they say "It will be ok" but I've no guarantee.
> On top of that I think I'll give up with that monitor. I will finish with 3 returns for the same product, it kills me : they don't give "vouchers" to this particular case but on contrario they prefer to pay 3 times the fees (even if they've cheaper) and the risk to lose one sale completely. Okay 1 sale ~350€ is not a LOT of money but still.
> 
> I never saw so narrowed vision of environement and sending politic.
> 
> Really it pisses me off...


So what are you gonna do? You will keep it or you send it back and buy again from Amazon.fr? Anyway they told you all their monitors are December + stock?If yes you could also try


----------



## stevenqball

Finally got a CF791 with acceptable backlight bleed/clouding (bottom) compared to my first (top). Still has one 1 or more dead pixels but I'm going to live with it.



December build.


----------



## Hive51

I give them a last chance.
I will take another one at a cheaper price. I'll compare them both and send one of them.
50€ difference for the same price is a reason to return for me !


----------



## nivinam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hive51*
> 
> I give them a last chance.
> I will take another one at a cheaper price. I'll compare them both and send one of them.
> 50€ difference for the same price is a reason to return for me !


Hey, could you test if the december build really fixed/toned down the purple trail? If you have csgo lake map is good for that.

Also, is it true that fastest preset is only at 100% brightness? If yes how its possible to game at night...:?


----------



## Hive51

No idea for the brightness, I will have a look this evening.
Purple trail is present at low level of Black (8) but gone at higher (16-18). I've to test this more deeply.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hive51*
> 
> I give them a last chance.
> I will take another one at a cheaper price. I'll compare them both and send one of them.
> 50€ difference for the same price is a reason to return for me !


Good choice, do you live in France or you had to pay the shipping? Let us know something once you receive the new one thank you


----------



## Hive51

They planned the delivery on March, 1st.
I live in Belgium, we don't have Amazon but I regularly purchase from Amazon.fr / .de

No shipping fees


----------



## goblue

I'm goin to buy cfg70 but cannot decide the size. Should I get 24 or 27? What are your opinions?


----------



## nivinam

Only buy 27 if you sit further than normal as pixel are gonna be ugly sitting upclose.
IMO 1080p max is 24.

Can anyone with this monitor tell me how bright is the fastest strobe preset?
According to this review 100% brightness is 356 cd/m² but with fastest strobe at 144 its 221 and if thats true its not that bad, I had mg278q and with 50% brightness according to this calibration tab it was around 200 cd/m2 so only ~20-50 increase wouldnt be that bad. If my info is correct why are people complaining about not being able to dim the strobe mode?


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nivinam*
> 
> Only buy 27 if you sit further than normal as pixel are gonna be ugly sitting upclose.
> IMO 1080p max is 24.
> 
> Can anyone with this monitor tell me how bright is the fastest strobe preset?
> According to this review 100% brightness is 356 cd/m² but with fastest strobe at 144 its 221 and if thats true not bad, I had mg278q and with 50% brightness according to toms review it around 200 cd/m2 so only ~20-50 increase wouldnt be that bad. If my info is correct why are people complaining about not being able to dim the strobe mode?


Good question i would like to know it too, are you sure when the strobe is on the brightness cap is 221?


----------



## nivinam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> Good question i would like to know it too, are you sure when the strobe is on the brightness cap is 221?


Just scroll down to Contrast and brightness table to check it for yourself, Im just using numbers that I can find from reviews

https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/samsung-c24fg70/


----------



## goblue

Thanks. I guess it will be 24" then.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nivinam*
> 
> Just scroll down to Contrast and brightness table to check it for yourself, Im just using numbers that I can find from reviews
> 
> https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/samsung-c24fg70/


Yes i checked and its between 220 and 250, then i dont understand why people said its too bright during the strobe mode. Its just a little above the minimum brightness level.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> Yes i checked and its between 220 and 250, then i dont understand why people said its too bright during the strobe mode. Its just a little above the minimum brightness level.


Because for some of us, 220 is too much when you are on a blank page (word, webpage), it give us headache.
And we need to be around 120


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> Because for some of us, 220 is too much when you are on a blank page (word, webpage), it give us headache.
> And we need to be around 120


Ok sorry there was a misunderstanding, on the Samsung official site it was written that the minimum cd/m² was 250 but in the pc monitor review i can see the minimum cd/m² is between 40 and 50. This mean the strobe mode with 220 is not just a little above the minimum but its a lot (even if its not 350 like someone said in the past)


----------



## nivinam

I can live with ~~230 brightness and I think the pink trailing shouldnt be too much of a issue considering all other benefits of this monitor.

I only cant really decide whether to go 1440p at 24 for higher ppi or this monitor for better colors, the other one im talking is AOC AG241QG but i havent done much research but I think it would be ppi vs good colors :/


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nivinam*
> 
> I can live with ~~230 brightness and I think the pink trailing shouldnt be too much of a issue considering all other benefits of this monitor.
> 
> I only cant really decide whether to go 1440p at 24 for higher ppi or this monitor for better colors, the other one im talking is AOC AG241QG but i havent done much research but I think it would be ppi vs good colors :/


In my opinion if you want go to 1440 its better a 27 inch monitor. I prefer 24 and full hd honestly. In future if i decide to play 4k it will be on a 50+ inch tv.


----------



## nivinam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> In my opinion if you want go to 1440 its better a 27 inch monitor. I prefer 24 and full hd honestly. In future if i decide to play 4k it will be on a 50+ inch tv.


If I didnt knew yeah I would prolly go 27 but I had mg278q 27 1440/144 and for me, 27 its just a bit too big as I like to sit close and with 27 I always had that feeling of wanting to play at 1080p centered to have that smaller area for easier focus and more eye movement vs full head as that becomes annoying fast.
But yeah, ill go samsung, I want those colors, i can live with 250 brightness and no freesync (imo I barely used it with asus monitor anyway(cant see tearing when its 300 fps anyway imaright?)) as I would use strobe anyway.
Im only now most worried about the purple trailing but as long as its not as bad as the previous css/go videos where half of screen would turn pink i think ill be fine.


----------



## Kurupt1

Yea I dont know if you guys read my previous post, but either the strobing brightness was tuned down or each monitor comes with a different brightness when strobing. I have had 2 c27fg70 so far, and my 1st monitor was an October build, and the brightness was way too high, it hurt my eyes after a bit. The 2nd monitor, which I have now, seems to b at less than 50% brightness of the monitor. Which may or may not b too dark for some people I think. It is a November build and I dont feel any discomfort in my eyes after few hours.

Is there an actual way to measure the brightness with strobing on?


----------



## fuzun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurupt1*
> 
> Yea I dont know if you guys read my previous post, but either the strobing brightness was tuned down or each monitor comes with a different brightness when strobing. I have had 2 c27fg70 so far, and my 1st monitor was an October build, and the brightness was way too high, it hurt my eyes after a bit. The 2nd monitor, which I have now, seems to b at less than 50% brightness of the monitor. Which may or may not b too dark for some people I think. It is a November build and I dont feel any discomfort in my eyes after few hours.
> 
> Is there an actual way to measure the brightness with strobing on?


If you have a decent smart phone. It should have LUX meter.

If you have samsung you can use *#0*# and go sensors section. You can measure monitor brightness relatively that way. But software must show max value of lux.


----------



## trnqt

Purple trailing is in direct correlation with monitor hz and at its worst below 90hz. Thats why it looks ALOT better at ultimate mode and framerate cap below min freesync range (<70) so that the monitor always is at >120hz or so. The switching between 69-70hz also makes the purple trails flicker since they are non-existant at 138hz but horrible at 70hz.

Matters get worse as fps gets even lower because LFC gets more multiples of hz to work with, all with different amount of trailing.

Sill love the monitor, just need to know its limitations.


----------



## jaspa85

Hey guys, if you want to see purple issue you should try 2013 Tomb Raider game, especially all those night forest levels while activating survival instincts, using campfire also gives plenty of purple.


----------



## Hive51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trnqt*
> 
> Purple trailing is in direct correlation with monitor hz and at its worst below 90hz. Thats why it looks ALOT better at ultimate mode and framerate cap below min freesync range (<70) so that the monitor always is at >120hz or so. The switching between 69-70hz also makes the purple trails flicker since they are non-existant at 138hz but horrible at 70hz.
> 
> Matters get worse as fps gets even lower because LFC gets more multiples of hz to work with, all with different amount of trailing.
> 
> Sill love the monitor, just need to know its limitations.


You mean if we cannot have 120Hz natively we should seek for Freesync mode allowing LFC ? What fps range?


----------



## trnqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hive51*
> 
> You mean if we cannot have 120Hz natively we should seek for Freesync mode allowing LFC ? What fps range?


Yup. Well, if you put freesync range in CRU to to 72-144 you can place a cap at 71 and run that for 142hz. For LFC you need max refresh = min x 2.

You could try and get that 144hz higher and follow with the min limit for a higher FPS limit (ex. 73-146 and limit to 72) but my monitor wouldnt allow it...


----------



## Hive51

Yeah but Ultimate Range is already 70-144Hz. No need to extend with CRU


----------



## trnqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hive51*
> 
> Yeah but Ultimate Range is already 70-144Hz. No need to extend with CRU


71 max fps is better than 69 ;-)

On a sidenote:

Anyone else having these kinds of flickers?





Look one minute in, Im having the exact same thing on my C27FG70FQU but only in some games (well, most) and have it no matter if LFC is running or not. Sapphire R9 290.


----------



## Hive51

Not yet !
But sure, 71 is better


----------



## Jamayy

I don't know if anyone already mentioned this, but my december model has changeable brightness at Ultimate Freesync, strobing, max response time and low input lag.
On the other hand, it does NOT let me change brightness anymore when I disable freesync, it stays to a low brightness then. This is probably a bug, but it shows that it's possible to change the usually locked brightness. Yes, it does actually change the brightness, it's fully functional. Again sorry if someone already said it, there are about 30 pages I haven't checked yet.



Here's a quick video about it:https://s.put.re/CY9kvJ4.webm


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamayy*
> 
> I don't know if anyone already mentioned this, but my december model has changeable brightness at Ultimate Freesync, strobing, max response time and low input lag.
> On the other hand, it does NOT let me change brightness anymore when I disable freesync, it stays to a low brightness then. This is probably a bug, but it shows that it's possible to change the usually locked brightness. Yes, it does actually change the brightness, it's fully functional. Again sorry if someone already said it, there are about 30 pages I haven't checked yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a quick video about it:https://s.put.re/CY9kvJ4.webm


With Freesync on, strobing is disabled, enabling brightness controls. When you turn it off, strobing is enabled, disabling brightness controls.


----------



## Jamayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> With Freesync on, strobing is disabled, enabling brightness controls. When you turn it off, strobing is enabled, disabling brightness controls.


I see, I never knew that. Oh well.


----------



## Hive51

A last question :

Is there any other monitor that is better than C24FG70 on all points ?
I mean for the same price or less, what could I get that is better ?


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hive51*
> 
> A last question :
> 
> Is there any other monitor that is better than C24FG70 on all points ?
> I mean for the same price or less, what could I get that is better ?


Actually there is no monitor like the C24FG70. No one, if you are looking for a 1080 144hz you will find only TN and also TN have their own problems.

Anyway how is it going with your December model? Are you enjoying it?


----------



## Hive51

At the moment yes, I do. I'll receive my other one from Amazon tomorrow or the day after tomorrow (if you remember, I ordered a new one because the price dropped by 50€).
In fact we can reduce the purple shift by rising the black equalizer to higher values. I notice small green shift on the COD image but it's almost invisible in game.


Battlefront looks gorgeous with this monitor. I've more than 300 hours with my old Samsung 206bw and the difference is stunning.
In COH2 no trace of purple or any other color.
On BF1... It's a bit more complicated but definitively less than my previous September model. Sometimes I notice it very quick (like on the reflexion of windows), sometimes I don't see it at all. Note that I'm still trying to fuguring how to get rid of it and I "play" often with the Black Equalizer setting during the game.
I'm a bit disappointed by the desktop. It looks like text is a bit more blurry and italics, i.e., looks like they don't have "all their pixels". It's hard to explain but it may come from a smaller ppi than my old Samsung (1050p, 16/10, 20")

Something I want to ask tough:
The tooltip of the Black Equalizer says "Adjust brightness of the dark areas. The closer the value is to 20, the brighter the blacklight will be". Why does my screen appears darker with higher values if Samsung mention "the brigther the blacklight will be" ?


----------



## goblue

Finally, I decide to get 27" bc it is January build (all 24" is nov and dec build). I tested several games, OW, BF1, witcher 3, csgo, ghost recon wild land open beta, dark soul 3 and far cry primal, I did not notice any purple shift. I also copied this image


http://imgur.com/mEL2c

 posted by Hunched at reddit and move it around, I do not see any purple too. I do not know if it is my eyes or the purple is really gone. I use nvdia card, freesync is off.


----------



## Hive51

Mhh I'm curious, if you have time could you please make a video of COD screen ?
And what is the firmware version ?


----------



## Malorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goblue*
> 
> Finally, I decide to get 27" bc it is January build (all 24" is nov and dec build). I tested several games, OW, BF1, witcher 3, csgo, ghost recon wild land open beta, dark soul 3 and far cry primal, I did not notice any purple shift. I also copied this image
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/mEL2c
> 
> posted by Hunched at reddit and move it around, I do not see any purple too. I do not know if it is my eyes or the purple is really gone. I use nvdia card, freesync is off.


Are you using DVI or HDMI ? what is your black equalizer setting ?
edit : (meant DP, brainfart sorry)


----------



## goblue

I use DP port. My black equalizer is 13.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goblue*
> 
> I use DP port. My black equalizer is 13.


Can you please tell us your firmware version? To check it you should:

Set the Contrast and Brightness to 0.
- Press the Menu button and release it.
- Press and hold the Enter button for 5 seconds (button 4 from top to bottom).
- To quit the service menu click the power button to switch off and then turn the monitor on again.


----------



## goblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malorne*
> 
> Are you using DVI or HDMI ? what is your black equalizer setting ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hive51*
> 
> Mhh I'm curious, if you have time could you please make a video of COD screen ?
> And what is the firmware version ?


I have checked more carefully again. It still has purple trail, can't seen when black equalizer at 1-4 and 13-20, slightly seen at 10-12 and can be seen at 5-9.


----------



## Avant Garde

Anyone have Samsung CF791 ? I'm very tempted by this monitor, one of the best looking ones for me but it doesn't have G-Sync so I don't know...


----------



## mods9165

I have the C
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> Anyone have Samsung CF791 ? I'm very tempted by this monitor, one of the best looking ones for me but it doesn't have G-Sync so I don't know...


I have the CF791 and I am very pleased with it. FreeSync is allowing me to run a stock R9 290 with it. Colour is fantastic and it does indeed look very nice. It does have some issues in games with FreeSync, but nothing that are show stoppers. I have never had any purple issues, back light bleed or any dead pixels(so far!)
I am waiting for Vega and will then decide on that or a 1080Ti as I will settle for a 100FPS cap.
I believe (someone correct me if I am wrong please) that Samsung have said that a Gysync version is coming out this year. Maybe you should wait a bit longer and see what happens.


----------



## Avant Garde

That would be great! Such a gorgeous looking monitor with 100Hz+G-Sync on that resolution... oh man!


----------



## hasukka

Decided to buy the C24FG70 and have to say I am disappointed. I play only competitive/ranked and it feels as I have downgraded from XL2411Z. Doesn't feel nearly as responsive. I will try it a couple of more days and see if I will return it or not. Picture quality & colors are way better than on a stock XL2411Z, but those are tweakable. Although doesn't matter how much you tweak the colors they won't be as good as on C24.


----------



## DaWaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Decided to buy the C24FG70 and have to say I am disappointed. I play only competitive/ranked and it feels as I have downgraded from XL2411Z. Doesn't feel nearly as responsive. I will try it a couple of more days and see if I will return it or not. Picture quality & colors are way better than on a stock XL2411Z, but those are tweakable. Although doesn't matter how much you tweak the colors they won't be as good as on C24.


What graphics card do you use? AMD or nVidia?

For competitive FPS usage you really want to use the fixed 144Hz refresh rate (turn FreeSync off) with the highest response time setting such that the monitor strobes.
In that mode it should look as good if not better compared to a XL2411Z.
In FreeSync mode the XL2411Z would indeed look a little bit better as the response times of the TN panel are better compared to the VA panel in the Samsung.


----------



## fuzun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Decided to buy the C24FG70 and have to say I am disappointed. I play only competitive/ranked and it feels as I have downgraded from XL2411Z. Doesn't feel nearly as responsive. I will try it a couple of more days and see if I will return it or not. Picture quality & colors are way better than on a stock XL2411Z, but those are tweakable. Although doesn't matter how much you tweak the colors they won't be as good as on C24.


Did you use strobing feature?


----------



## hasukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaWaN*
> 
> What graphics card do you use? AMD or nVidia?
> 
> For competitive FPS usage you really want to use the fixed 144Hz refresh rate (turn FreeSync off) with the highest response time setting such that the monitor strobes.
> In that mode it should look as good if not better compared to a XL2411Z.
> In FreeSync mode the XL2411Z would indeed look a little bit better as the response times of the TN panel are better compared to the VA panel in the Samsung.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzun*
> 
> Did you use strobing feature?


Yeah, disabled FreeSync. 144hz, Response Time to "Fastest", and Low Input Lag "on". Still feels a tad worse in gaming than XL2411Z.

edit: also something weird on top part of the display, when for example moving my crosshair fast vertically in fps games there is massive tearing ors, I don't know the terms that well sorry. It doesn't seem to matter what FPS I have when this happens.


----------



## Erecshyrinol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Yeah, disabled FreeSync. 144hz, Response Time to "Fastest", and Low Input Lag "on". Still feels a tad worse in gaming than XL2411Z.
> 
> edit: also something weird on top part of the display, when for example moving my crosshair fast in fps games there is massive tearing ors, I don't know the terms that well sorry. It doesn't seem to matter what FPS I have when this happens.


Sounds like crosstalk.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Decided to buy the C24FG70 and have to say I am disappointed. I play only competitive/ranked and it feels as I have downgraded from XL2411Z. Doesn't feel nearly as responsive. I will try it a couple of more days and see if I will return it or not. Picture quality & colors are way better than on a stock XL2411Z, but those are tweakable. Although doesn't matter how much you tweak the colors they won't be as good as on C24.


You shouldn't be buying a VA panel for competitive FPS games. The Eizo Foris FG2421 had a similar issue. Stick with TN's or get a good IPS. You can't have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## hasukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> You shouldn't be buying a VA panel for competitive FPS games. The Eizo Foris FG2421 had a similar issue. Stick with TN's or get a good IPS. You can't have your cake and eat it too.


Are there any good 1080p 144hz IPS displays out? Tried to look for one but mostly just TN & VA. Which TN would you recommend?


----------



## Coldfriction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Are there any good 1080p 144hz IPS displays out? Tried to look for one but mostly just TN & VA. Which TN would you recommend?


Falkentyne doesn't have this monitor and his advice applies in general to older VA panels, but not this one. It has no input lag or latency problems. With strobing on it has less blur than any TN I've ever used. Hasukka's impressions are his alone and I suspect bias there. I've had the C24FG70 next a tn, and I've had it next to an HP Omen a lot of people are raving over. I've used the newer 1440p 144hz Dell that is super popular. The C24FG70 has no noticable input lag or latency and better pixel response with strobing on, sans some overshoot artifacting, than anything else I've used. This is THE 1080p 144hz monitor to get right now, just be sure you get a newer solid one that has less purpling.


----------



## Scotty99

Ive seen more than a few people say this monitor looks bad in regards to text, why is that?


----------



## Coldfriction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ive seen more than a few people say this monitor looks bad in regards to text, why is that?


The shapes of the pixels and how they display is why the issue is brought up. IPS displays have full squarish pixels, VA and IPS are different. If you want the best text, IPS looks the best, but I didn't find anything very off-putting with the C24Fg70. It's not like it's difficult to read or anything. Potentially someone who uses teeny tiny fonts could have a worse experience. That said, if you have sharp eyes and turn strobing on, you can actually see the individual pixels a bit more while gaming. It almost looks like you can see a dot matrix pattern. I've seen at least one other person mention this elsewhere. It's somewhat jarring at first when you've been using slower LCDs for so long.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> The shapes of the pixels and how they display is why the issue is brought up. IPS displays have full squarish pixels, VA and IPS are different. If you want the best text, IPS looks the best, but I didn't find anything very off-putting with the C24Fg70. It's not like it's difficult to read or anything. Potentially someone who uses teeny tiny fonts could have a worse experience. That said, if you have sharp eyes and turn strobing on, you can actually see the individual pixels a bit more while gaming. It almost looks like you can see a dot matrix pattern. I've seen at least one other person mention this elsewhere. It's somewhat jarring at first when you've been using slower LCDs for so long.


I just think it would likely be something that would bother me, i kid you not ive seen this everywhere from amazon reviews to youtube comments.

For another 50 bucks wouldnt the dell 24" 1440p monitor with gsync be a better choice? I am kind of torn between these two right now.


----------



## Coldfriction

For another $50 I would absolutely get the Dell unless you need the colors of the Samsung for photos or video. After playing on my brothers 27" version of the same monitor, I'd rather have had his monitor than the C24FG70, but I don't buy nvidia hardware for ethical reasons; I don't like how they operate as a company. The only reason I don't have a C24 right now is that I have decided I need 1440p or better for video editing. If I had a Geforce card, I'd already own the Dell.


----------



## Hive51

Hi guys,

I've a weird choice to make here...
I've received my second C24fg70 from Amazon.fr.

When I opened the box, I directly my new one is a november model. I tested with :

I tested with Freesync off / on and no purple glow at all with the November model. I had some with the December model. It's maybe a little greenish but I can't really tell.
On lower values of Black equalizer, both shows purple trail but I don't see any on my december model around 16 - 18 while the December shows green...

Both are 1004.0 firmware versions.


----------



## Scotty99

Just noticed the samsung went on sale today 299.00, so its a 90 dollar difference now lol.

I still think i may give the dell a try, i am going to be putting an nvidia card in my ryzen build because i play a lot of blizzard games so gsync is a nice lil bonus i guess. I dont really need the 1440p tbh, but this is the cheapest display with gsync and 144hz, which is crazy.


----------



## Hive51

I think both image, with same settings, are totally different... Color looks more "brillant" on november model.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> The shapes of the pixels and how they display is why the issue is brought up. IPS displays have full squarish pixels, VA and IPS are different. If you want the best text, IPS looks the best, but I didn't find anything very off-putting with the C24Fg70. It's not like it's difficult to read or anything. Potentially someone who uses teeny tiny fonts could have a worse experience. That said, if you have sharp eyes and turn strobing on, you can actually see the individual pixels a bit more while gaming. It almost looks like you can see a dot matrix pattern. I've seen at least one other person mention this elsewhere. It's somewhat jarring at first when you've been using slower LCDs for so long.


If the pixels are more round than IPS's full squarish pixels, doesn't that make the picture seem less aliased in games? That's a good thing.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> If the pixels are more round than IPS's full squarish pixels, doesn't that make the picture seem less aliased in games? That's a good thing.


That reminds me of the old "CRT's have built-in AA!".

Pros and cons. While it may seem less aliased in games, it's horrible for text. Personally, despite owning a CRT monitor, i much prefer the extremely clear look of a glossy IPS monitor.


----------



## Hive51

Just a question about my 2 monitors :

My December has DeltaE of 1.54, gamma 2.14
My November has DeltaE of 2.50, gamma 2.20

Which one is theoritically better ? The december ? I prefer the more "brillant" (saturated ?) colors of my new November but I'm looking for facts, not only impressions !

Thank you,
Regards


----------



## hasukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> Falkentyne doesn't have this monitor and his advice applies in general to older VA panels, but not this one. It has no input lag or latency problems. With strobing on it has less blur than any TN I've ever used. Hasukka's impressions are his alone and I suspect bias there. I've had the C24FG70 next a tn, and I've had it next to an HP Omen a lot of people are raving over. I've used the newer 1440p 144hz Dell that is super popular. The C24FG70 has no noticable input lag or latency and better pixel response with strobing on, sans some overshoot artifacting, than anything else I've used. This is THE 1080p 144hz monitor to get right now, just be sure you get a newer solid one that has less purpling.


The input lag could be placebo yeah. Would you happen to have any clue what's going on at the top side of the panel though? Tearing (that's not fps related) ors in vertical movement. I have to say it's a massive difference when watching tv-series or movies compared to any TN I've previously owned.


----------



## Kalimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hive51*
> 
> Just a question about my 2 monitors :
> 
> My December has DeltaE of 1.54, gamma 2.14
> My November has DeltaE of 2.50, gamma 2.20
> 
> Which one is theoritically better ? The december ? I prefer the more "brillant" (saturated ?) colors of my new November but I'm looking for facts, not only impressions !
> 
> Thank you,
> Regards


The December one should be the more "correct". You can try downloading Quick Gamma and fixing gamma to be close to 2.2 or wherever you want it to be, see how you like it after that.

That being said, this monitor is a headache in a good way in terms of color adjustment, so much potential.

I am thinking of getting a colorimeter to get it as perfectly as it can be and i am looking for suggestions: which one should be the best choice for a curved 125% sRGB VA? Can i get away with a Spyder 5 Express + DisplayCAL or should i go for something else?


----------



## Tirpitz666

Common wisdom is that at that price point the ColorMunki is a better budget choice. I have one ad I'm quite sastified with the results with DisplayCAL (definitely better than the original software)


----------



## haderon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hive51*
> 
> Just a question about my 2 monitors :
> 
> My December has DeltaE of 1.54, gamma 2.14
> My November has DeltaE of 2.50, gamma 2.20
> 
> Which one is theoritically better ? The december ? I prefer the more "brillant" (saturated ?) colors of my new November but I'm looking for facts, not only impressions !
> 
> Thank you,
> Regards


What I've learned so far is that the lower is your DeltaE the better is your colour accuracy (the best for CIE76 standart is DeltaE of 1.00/0.80)


----------



## Kalimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tirpitz666*
> 
> Common wisdom is that at that price point the ColorMunki is a better budget choice. I have one ad I'm quite sastified with the results with DisplayCAL (definitely better than the original software)


Standard Colormunki or the Smile?


----------



## Tirpitz666

The ColorMunki Display, should be about EUR/USD 150


----------



## Kalimera

Thanks, will look into it.


----------



## hasukka

Has anyone switched from a 144hz TN to C24FG70? Not sure if my unit is defective, but I can't believe how terrible the my C24FG70 is for FPS games, I get massive motion tearing/jitter/stuttering in games no matter what FPS I have. On my XL2411Z I get less tearing when FPS drops down to ~60.

FreeSync off, 144hz, Strobing mode "Fast" or "Faster" and Low Input lag on or off. Again, not sure if my unit is defective, if not I can't recommend C24FG70 to anyone who plays games competitively & wants clear motion.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Has anyone switched from a 144hz TN to C24FG70? Not sure if my unit is defective, but I can't believe how terrible the my C24FG70 is for FPS games, I get massive motion tearing/jitter/stuttering in games no matter what FPS I have. On my XL2411Z I get less tearing when FPS drops down to ~60.
> 
> FreeSync off, 144hz, Strobing mode "Fast" or "Faster" and Low Input lag on or off. Again, not sure if my unit is defective, if not I can't recommend C24FG70 to anyone who plays games competitively & wants clear motion.


Did you also use your XL2411Z strobed? If not, that might be why you're noticing a difference.


----------



## hasukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Did you also use your XL2411Z strobed? If not, that might be why you're noticing a difference.


Used with and without strobing, isn't strobing supposed to help with motion blur/unclear motion though?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Has anyone switched from a 144hz TN to C24FG70? Not sure if my unit is defective, but I can't believe how terrible the my C24FG70 is for FPS games, I get massive motion tearing/jitter/stuttering in games no matter what FPS I have. On my XL2411Z I get less tearing when FPS drops down to ~60.
> 
> FreeSync off, 144hz, Strobing mode "Fast" or "Faster" and Low Input lag on or off. Again, not sure if my unit is defective, if not I can't recommend C24FG70 to anyone who plays games competitively & wants clear motion.


Strobing requires FPS to be the same as refresh rate, so don't use it unless you can be absolutely sure to have the fps locked to 144 at all times.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Used with and without strobing, isn't strobing supposed to help with motion blur/unclear motion though?


Yeah, but strobing also exacerbates motion artifacts like tearing and stuttering (due to it making motion that much clearer).


----------



## hasukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Strobing requires FPS to be the same as refresh rate, so don't use it unless you can be absolutely sure to have the fps locked to 144 at all times.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Yeah, but strobing also exacerbates motion artifacts like tearing and stuttering (due to it making motion that much clearer).


Ok thanks. Afaik BenQ Blur Reduction mode uses strobing? I didn't notice any motion problems on it while playing games that have unstable FPS. I guess I will plug the Samsung in for a day or two more and try it without strobing again.

Really want to like the C24, TV-shows & movies just look so good compared to any TN I've ever had. Too bad the options are quite limited at 144hz 1080p.


----------



## Scotty99

Ok boys need to make a decision.

Between these two panels, what would be the safer choice:
https://www.amazon.com/MSI-Monitor-non-Glare-Optix-G27C/dp/B01N5RD30P/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1488421316&sr=8-5&keywords=144hz+gaming+monitor

https://www.amazon.com/Acer-XF240H-bmjdpr-24-inch-FreeSync/dp/B01DHTWZRQ/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1488422348&sr=8-8&keywords=144hz+gaming+monitor

I have never used a 144hz or 120hz monitor so it will be a new experience. I am likely still going to be using a nvidia GPU so no framesync stuff. The MSI is so new there are no reviews on it, but i assume it is similar to the samsung because of the curve.....im just not confident i would enjoy that curve lol.

I am also coming from a 21.5" 1080p screen and i am worried that at 27" text would be noticeably blockier.

There is a 90 dollar price difference between the two, i know both are priced well i just dont know what to do here lol.


----------



## Jbravo33

So I just overclocked my Samsung s34e70c monitor to 75hz. Anyone else familiar with overclocking this monitor? and also whats good way to test the OC to make sure its not stuttering? Trying to figure if I went to high.


----------



## Malorne

I just pulled the trigger and ordered the 24" one from Amazon.uk for 335 euros incl shipping to Greece.. i mean for that price you can't go wrong, hoping for a January build with minimal purple shift and a good calibration (fingers crossed). Will report on it when delivered.


----------



## Hive51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haderon*
> 
> What I've learned so far is that the lower is your DeltaE the better is your colour accuracy (the best for CIE76 standart is DeltaE of 1.00/0.80)


Thank you.
To everyone, which one should I keep ? The december model with a higher DeltaE and a gamma of 2.20 or the November with DeltaE = 1.34 and gamma of 2.14 ?
Are we sure January models have less purple trail than December or November ?


----------



## Tirpitz666

Guess you will notice more the gamma shift (even if it's not that big) rather than this Delta difference, especially if you don't to image editing, so I'd keep the December model. A Delta 2.2 value is still quite acceptable anyway and I doubt you could spot any difference in that regard with your naked eyes.


----------



## Hive51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tirpitz666*
> 
> Guess you will notice more the gamma shift (even if it's not that big) rather than this Delta difference, especially if you don't to image editing, so I'd keep the December model. A Delta 2.2 value is still quite acceptable anyway and I doubt you could spot any difference in that regard with your naked eyes.


In fact the november model seems to have more saturated or "brillant" colors than the December model, I like it. The color seems more "greenish" to my eyes, espacially in BF1 even without moving and it seems that on higher levels of Black Equalizer, there is less purple trail than the December model.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hive51*
> 
> Just a question about my 2 monitors :
> 
> My December has DeltaE of 1.54, gamma 2.14
> My November has DeltaE of 2.50, gamma 2.20
> 
> Which one is theoritically better ? The december ? I prefer the more "brillant" (saturated ?) colors of my new November but I'm looking for facts, not only impressions !
> 
> Thank you,
> Regards


Hello Hive, i just wanted to say you THANK YOU. Im in this forum since a lot of time, i read almost every page and i waited weeks before buying it, then i read your post about Amazon.fr and their new stock. Not only i saved 50 euro thanks to Amazon.fr price but i also received a C24 December model without purple trail. This is my test, sorry the quality is not hd and really sucks but you can see better around half time of the video that there isnt purple trail.
https://vid.me/sxGR
https://vid.me/cid6

Watching this monitor live is AMAZING, i came from an old TN and the difference in colours and contrast is outstanding especially when i play games or i watch movies.

I saved 2 presets actually, the first is my custom one and the second is the cinematic profile to see movies, the last one is really incredible.

I agree the text is not like an IPS model, also because this is a 24 inch model full hd so the ppi is around 93, the fact the text is not IPS level doesnt mean is bad, im totally fine with it and the other specs of this monitor largely overcome this little downside.

I want to give a last advice to people who want to use this monitor with hdmi. Go into your nvidia control panel and change the "dynamic output range" from limited to Max. The colours and the black will look way better.


----------



## Hive51

My pleasure !
I'm still wondering if I will not try to have another December model by a last shipment in exchange of my november. I'll keep my present December to compare.

Whats is your firmware version ? (set Brightness and Contrast to 0 and hold the button for like 10 seconds).
What is your Black Equalizer setting ?
Strobbing on or off ? Freesync ?
And the DeltaE & Gamme on the report sheet ?

Thanks for info !


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hive51*
> 
> My pleasure !
> I'm still wondering if I will not try to have another December model by a last shipment in exchange of my november. I'll keep my present December to compare.
> 
> Whats is your firmware version ? (set Brightness and Contrast to 0 and hold the button for like 10 seconds).
> What is your Black Equalizer setting ?
> Strobbing on or off ? Freesync ?
> And the DeltaE & Gamme on the report sheet ?
> 
> Thanks for info !


Firmware is 1004 like all December models, in my custom setting (which i love way better than the standard ones) my black equalizer is at 16, i dont use Freesync cause i have an Nvidia card, also my future gpu will be a GTX 1170, cant wait for it to play ultra full hd at 144hz.

Delta is 1.80
Gamma 2.18

Anyway i also tweaked the colors to the ones i like the most. (i love vivd saturated colours and the Quantum Dot is amazing in displaying them). When i want to watch movies, tv series etc i simply push the second preset button (where i saved the cinematic profile, its incredible to watch movies). When i want to read something for a long time i simply use flux.


----------



## Hive51

Oh you customized colors ? To which values ?


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hive51*
> 
> Oh you customized colors ? To which values ?


Red were totally fine to me so i left them at stock value (50). I raised greens of 5 points and blu of 10 points.
Anyway this may change depending on the stock calibration of each monitors. My advice is this, download some HD wallpaper pictures (with a lot of colours). Open them in fullscreen, open the Samsung menu and tweak Black, contrast, colours etc, tweak them while watching these pictures choosing the values you like the most. Thats what i did, since i really love and enjoy the saturated and vivid colours i choosed the values that i liked the most.


----------



## hasukka

Got two clips of the C24FG70. I was instructed trying the monitor without strobing if my FPS isn't locked to 144 and consistent on 144hz. Basically that didn't help at all, tearing still there and I get weird "ghosting" ors on some colours. It's especially noticeable when theres light and dark colours next to eachother.

Sorry for the explanations, I don't know the proper terms. Here are a couple of videos showing the "ghostin" problem or whatever it is, hopefully you can make out what's happening.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/u8otbqim40rxdcp/P3020003.MOV?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gbzd3l52jtre2x2/P3020005.MOV?dl=0

Is this normal for C24 or do I have a faulty unit? I am already returning it, but I am wondering if I should get a new one or a refund. If this is how C24 is supposed to perform I can't believe it's considered as good as the lower end TN gaming monitors.


----------



## Kalimera

No, it's not normal at all.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Its not normal, whats the manufacture date of your monitor?


----------



## goldex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Is this normal for C24 or do I have a faulty unit? I am already returning it, but I am wondering if I should get a new one or a refund. If this is how C24 is supposed to perform I can't believe it's considered as good as the lower end TN gaming monitors.


Hey hasukka, putting the problems you are having with the Samsung aside, how did you find the picture quality difference compared to your Benq XL2411Z ?

I am looking for a gaming monitor to use in addition to my 40" 4K VA TV that I use as a primary monitor.

I owned the XL2411Z but it had terrible picture to me, when sitting right next to my TV, and sold it after a month or so.

I am right now contemplating the Dell S241DG (TN, 1440p, 165Hz), vs C24FG70. I can get the Dell for $475 CAD, and the Samsung for $500 CAD (if Staples has any stock), otherwise it is regular $600 CAD at BestBuy.ca)

I don't know if the XL2411Z was bugging me because of worse DPI, worse contrast, washed out colors, or something else, so I am bit wary about getting another TN. But I will get better DPI and GSync for less money, so its a tough choice.

Anyway, I wonder how would you compare the two ? Was the Samsung that much better that is worth giving out on a GSync and better DPI ?

Alas, probably would have been better if you actually had a problem free C24FG70 to begin with.

Looking forward to hear what you decide to do next.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldex*
> 
> Hey hasukka, putting the problems you are having with the Samsung aside, how did you find the picture quality difference compared to your Benq XL2411Z ?
> 
> I am looking for a gaming monitor to use in addition to my 40" 4K VA TV that I use as a primary monitor.
> 
> I owned the XL2411Z but it had terrible picture to me, when sitting right next to my TV, and sold it after a month or so.
> 
> I am right now contemplating the Dell S241DG (TN, 1440p, 165Hz), vs C24FG70. I can get the Dell for $475 CAD, and the Samsung for $500 CAD (if Staples has any stock), otherwise it is regular $600 CAD at BestBuy.ca)
> 
> I don't know if the XL2411Z was bugging me because of worse DPI, worse contrast, washed out colors, or something else, so I am bit wary about getting another TN. But I will get better DPI and GSync for less money, so its a tough choice.
> 
> Anyway, I wonder how would you compare the two ? Was the Samsung that much better that is worth giving out on a GSync and better DPI ?
> 
> Alas, probably would have been better if you actually had a problem free C24FG70 to begin with.
> 
> Looking forward to hear what you decide to do next.


Well if your question is about who has the best colours you cant really compare this Samsung to any TN panel.

Look at this video between the C24 vs one of the best IPS (for colours) of the market side by side





I also talked with the guy who made the review in the comments and he said the Samsung had the best colours


----------



## goldex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> Well if your question is about who has the best colours you cant really compare this Samsung to any TN panel.
> 
> Look at this video between the C24 vs one of the best IPS (for colours) of the market side by side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also talked with the guy who made the review in the comments and he said the Samsung had the best colours


Thanks for the input ! I am aware though that the Samsung would obviously have better colors.

I was wondering more of what hasukka experience would have been going from TN to VA. You do get better colors, but maybe lose some motion smoothness. Though likely would be difficult for him to say, having the problems he had.

In addition the Dell would also give me GSync and higher DPI which I like, so was wondering how much of a wow factor it was for him when moving to the Samsung, especially for Games. For non-gaming I would be using my Samsung VA TV anyway.


----------



## goldex

Well bummer, I just read a user experience with eye strain on the Dell here: https://forum.pcmonitors.info/topic/s2417dg-vs-s2716dg/page/2/
Pretty much describes the same thing I felt with the BenQ XL2411z.

I guess I should really steer away from TN, maybe once you get used to VA, your eyes just refuse to look at TN anymore.

And with the IPS glow stories I read about IPS, I am not fan of the IPS monitors either. I also used a BL3201PH (IPS) a while ago, and had a big yellow glow in one of the corners that I could never get over.

So maybe I really am meant to just use VA. My only concerns are maybe worse motion smoothness with VA and lack of GSync. I really need a monitor purely for gaming, so motion smoothness (and optionally GSync would be what I would care the most), but not at the expense of having a terrible picture that makes my eyes hurt.

I guess I will just have to wait for a much longer time. (my waiting for that good gaming monitor started around September last year .. : lol)


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldex*
> 
> Thanks for the input ! I am aware though that the Samsung would obviously have better colors.
> 
> I was wondering more of what hasukka experience would have been going from TN to VA. You do get better colors, but maybe lose some motion smoothness. Though likely would be difficult for him to say, having the problems he had.
> 
> In addition the Dell would also give me GSync and higher DPI which I like, so was wondering how much of a wow factor it was for him when moving to the Samsung, especially for Games. For non-gaming I would be using my Samsung VA TV anyway.


I had a TN but not a "gaming one", i dont play competitive shooters so someone else can give u better answers, anyway every panel, TN, IPS and VA have their own "problems" you have to choose the one that suits more your need


----------



## goldex

Sounds about right with all panels having their own problems. I play FPS, though same as you not really competitively, but mostly for fun.

I like motion smoothness though (hate playing FPS on my 60Hz VA TV), and having a 980ti, maybe I will just keep waiting for a GSync VA to come out


----------



## hasukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldex*
> 
> ...


Colors and image quality are far better on the Samsung when compared to the XL2411z. I will get it replaced, if the tearing (motion wasnt't smooth, doesn't matter what FPS or how stable FPS was) is still there I will probably just return it and continue on with my XL2411Z.


----------



## goldex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Colors and image quality are far better on the Samsung when compared to the XL2411z. I will get it replaced, if the tearing (motion wasnt't smooth, doesn't matter what FPS or how stable FPS was) is still there I will probably just return it and continue on with my XL2411Z.


Thanks hasukka, good luck with the replacement.

Keep us updated.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldex*
> 
> Sounds about right with all panels having their own problems. I play FPS, though same as you not really competitively, but mostly for fun.
> 
> I like motion smoothness though (hate playing FPS on my 60Hz VA TV), and having a 980ti, maybe I will just keep waiting for a GSync VA to come out


In march, you could buy the aoc agon 35' ag352ucg, VA with gsync


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Got two clips of the C24FG70. I was instructed trying the monitor without strobing if my FPS isn't locked to 144 and consistent on 144hz. Basically that didn't help at all, tearing still there and I get weird "ghosting" ors on some colours. It's especially noticeable when theres light and dark colours next to eachother.
> 
> Sorry for the explanations, I don't know the proper terms. Here are a couple of videos showing the "ghostin" problem or whatever it is, hopefully you can make out what's happening.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/u8otbqim40rxdcp/P3020003.MOV?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/gbzd3l52jtre2x2/P3020005.MOV?dl=0
> 
> Is this normal for C24 or do I have a faulty unit? I am already returning it, but I am wondering if I should get a new one or a refund. If this is how C24 is supposed to perform I can't believe it's considered as good as the lower end TN gaming monitors.


Have you tried the Benq XL2735 instead?
Pretty sure you can hack freesync on that monitor since the same hack works on the XL2540.


----------



## hasukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Have you tried the Benq XL2735 instead?
> Pretty sure you can hack freesync on that monitor since the same hack works on the XL2540.


No I haven't. I play games with 1080p or even worse resolutions like 1600x900 and I assume 1440p screens don't handle lower resolutions too well?


----------



## giubox360

Guys I have a question for you







How much is the "input lag" on this Samsung monitor, 4 ms like Pcmonitors.com said? If yes, the 27" version has the same Input lag of the 24" or it's more?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## asder00

New models incoming? CHG70 HDR 144hz freesync (2?)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5xbgd0/samsung_releasing_144hz_hdr_freesync_monitor/%5B/URL

Spec: This monitor has 144hz refresh rate and 1 ms response time. It is WQHD and it should be 2560x1440. It is a curved quantum dot monitor.It supports HDR and freesync. I dont know if this is a freesync 2 monitor or not tho.

EDIT: it has 3 models. 23.5 27 31.5inch. 23.5 one is 1080P[/QUOTE]


----------



## fuzun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asder00*
> 
> New models incoming? CHG70 HDR 144hz freesync (2?)
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5xbgd0/samsung_releasing_144hz_hdr_freesync_monitor/
> 
> from reddit comments:


It is interesting that they will also release 23.5 inch 1080p 144hz *HDR*.

I think main difference will be freesync 2 and HDR support.

CFG70 buyers







But this will be more expensive.


----------



## Kalimera

Just what the doctor ordered.

If the 27" 1440p/144Hz HDR model doesn't have issues and the price isn't exorbitant, then the 27" 144Hz IPS screens are effectively retired for good.

EDIT: '17 release date too, didn't expect it to be so soon.


----------



## hasukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalimera*
> 
> 
> 
> Just what the doctor ordered.
> 
> If the 27" 1440p/144Hz HDR model doesn't have issues and the price isn't exorbitant, then the 27" 144Hz IPS screens are effectively retired for good.
> 
> EDIT: '17 release date too, didn't expect it to be so soon.


Q4?


----------



## Kalimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Q4?


No idea yet, here is a Google translate from the Korean article on the Samsung presentation:
Quote:


> Notebook finished to the monitor, and 2017 Samsung will be the main point of the dot + surface selling point, the main products are released two, one CHG70, the other was CH711. Among them, CHG70 surface gaming display has 2K resolution, HDR display technology, QD quantum dot, 1ms +4 channel backlight pulse scan, 144HZ refresh rate, AMD synchronization technology, 20 file shadow balance adjustment and atmosphere lights and so on a number of technologies.
> 
> And CH711 is more elegant, it has QLED quantum dot technology and surface screen, 1.2mm micro-border visual effects are also more excellent.


EDIT: How much would the CHG70 cost? I am thinking 700-900 euros/dollars at the very best case.


----------



## Inugami157

Anyone here try the cfg70 January model?

This Jan model will arrive to where I live at the middle of this month but I still don't know if purple issue is still there or not.
And do you have a problem with 24" or 27" more?


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalimera*
> 
> No idea yet, here is a Google translate from the Korean article on the Samsung presentation:
> EDIT: How much would the CHG70 cost? I am thinking 700-900 euros/dollars at the very best case.


I am agree with people saying nowadays, there is only CURVED VA PANEL, even for low size 24 27' 31,5'.
We want flat panel but maybe the contrast shift is an issue for this technology......


----------



## hasukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> Its not normal, whats the manufacture date of your monitor?


I already packaged it and I can't see the manufacturing date on the Samsung box. I contacted the retailer and they told me the issue is probably a faulty firmware, and that a getting a new C24 will most likely have the same issue. I am not sure how the firmware could be the issue here? Also which build dates should I ask for if I contact him back? I assume the newer the better?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asder00*
> 
> New models incoming? CHG70 HDR 144hz freesync (2?)
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5xbgd0/samsung_releasing_144hz_hdr_freesync_monitor/
> 
> from reddit comments:


Huh...
Wonder if they'll finish developing the 23.5" one before selling it this time.

Really not looking forward to playing the lottery again so soon but I've still not won anyway so....
If it looks to be improvements across the board I'll get one, maybe there will be some in Canada this time without uniformity issues.
Nearly every single C24FG70 I had, had massive BLB all in the bottom right corners for some reason.


----------



## Nighthog

After getting insane from the HDMI link failure on my OLD LG L245WP P-MVA monitor and not finding anything reasonable in VA monitors these days. I **** and bought a cheaper model Thinking it should be enough for now as a emergency solution until new products arrive.

I bought the "Essential" Samsung C27F390FH. I want contrast and the 72hz freesync baited my interest. I looked at the 144hz screens but I saw the 2x price not justified for the moment. Same panel and technology otherwise just more range? (the wider gamut is off no direct interest for me until Windows actually supports higher gamut than sRGB for "ALL" applications)

I have read and read and read about monitors and reviews and their technologies thinking this wouldn't be too bad. Can't be worse than my old monitor which was SOLID if it didn't have the HDMI loss of signal and artefact issues after 9.5 years of service. It's getting old and already repaired twice by me.

Various reviews had mentioned the pixel response times off Samsung VA (SVA) and the AUO A-MVA panels and they seemed to suggest Samsung had worse viewing angles but faster response time in the critical black levels. Many had suggested the VA technology had only Improved with new versions and revisions, getting faster and better.

The old LG W245WP had slight ghosting I noticed thinking the newer models around would be better and the review images were exaggerated to pronounce the differences. Will probably be much better on the new monitors so why not just get something to be similar spec-wise... "I was happy with the pixel response on the old one after all. People are just too picky I guess."

So here comes the Samsung C27F390. power on... whoa... image is white on black background from wide view angles. I notice later you MUST sit right IN-FRONT of it to get that 3000:1 contrast. Any off-centre viewing like standing up etc results in much worse contrast than my old P-MVA monitor. It's only 1000:1 contrast and I was really upset with the low viewing angles right at the start but settled down after sitting down with the monitor in-front. I wasn't too happy right now. Giving me misgivings about the rest of this monitor if the viewing angles were this bad out of box. The price was 1/3rd the of my old monitor, did I go do bad?

So after a while I settle and give it a go and it's ok but not 100% on the contrast. I was expecting much better. Sad but it is what it is. Seems 3000:1 isn't good enough for what I wanted. and viewing angles were a miss.

Well back to response time. I first check Input lag. This is critical for me. This is the decision in the end that I didn't pick any A-MVA 32" 1440p 60hz monitor or 4k etc. They were awful on those. 20-30+ms at best.
I'm good to report this Samsung basically matched the input lag on my old LG 245WP. Both at 60hz and both respond as fast and can't see if the other is faster or slower than the other. This is good. They are equal at 60hz on input lag. But the Samsung has 72hz freesync = it gets faster. I'm happy

Then I go to pixel response and this is where I'm ... how to say this... in disbelief. This can't be right. They show what the reviews were all about... slow pixel response. They were 100% correct in their critics of the SVA panel pixel response.
I'm utterly... ... F!!!!!!

Well yeah. bad buy. Gonna stick with it though...

This is supposed a 4ms panel... My old AUO P-MVA 8ms panel is faster. It's like 1.5ms compared to this supposed 4ms. ARGHHH!

To other things related about the Samsung.

backlight bleed is a little rough. Down in right bottom corner there is some bleed from the edges and also in the upper right corner there seems to be a indentation on the panel topside causing leakage. OK. hardly noticeable unless 100% black image, won't notice these day to day. Worse than my old one that didn't have any at all.

There is also a little clouding down in the bottom right corner around the JOG button. light seeps through in the panel more than the rest in the area. Maybe someone pushed a little to hard from the backside during manufacturing causing this.

NONE dead or bright pixels. Good!

Panel Light uniformity is so so. It's Ok but not top level. You see a darker stripe at the top and bottom edges. Edge-LED issue?

Pixel Overdrive function on this screen leaves much to desire. No setting works all-round. Use "Standard" with bright content. "Faster" with dark content. "Fastest" only if the dark content isn't good enough with "faster" but get overshoot all over the pixel response range whatever the colours.

I might report that "purple issue" isn't present it's just smearing and overshoot in various degrees depending on your overdrive setting. Dark colours overshoots with black and bright overshoots with brighter colours. Choose your preference.
There might happen some pixel inversion at times with some pixel patterns. Looking at Lagom Lcd test images.
Specifically "Inversion (pixel-walk)" Pattern 1 flickers in purple and green colours moving the image around only if the area it covers is small on the screen. full screen it just flickers in black. static image pattern 3 seems to flicker in small area, not full screen.
Artefacts of the slow pixel response I reckon. My P-MVA performs much better when moving these images around. Not in the same league in flicker at all.

The build in headphone jack is only 1-channel and utterly crappy in sound. *Don't use*. Plugged my headphones into the LG WP245WP and it's a bliss. My onboard sound on motherboard is just full of static interference and no bass.

The stand on the Samsung is decent but wobbly, only tilt. Would have preferred to have got height adjustment because the viewing angle issues makes the screen not optimal height wise, it's too low and you miss some contrast toward the bottom of the screen.

Sit at least 1 meter from the screen so you can't reach it with your hands for optimal contrast and uniformity.

Using freesync works alright. You get that 72hz and works perfect with Video/films. Seems to do it's job. "Ultimate range" 48-72Hz. Might have noticed maybe it's at the limits of it's range as you can get the occasional artefact on the screen now and then after a few hours. HDMI link artefacts, not enough bandwidth strength? I do hope it's just this and doesn't get worse with age.
Components degrade and after years I wonder if I will have the same issue I have with my LG loosing signal on it's HDMI interface? But that took 8 years, and it started to degrade fast as is begun.


----------



## Zange

It due to the higher contrast, A VA panel with 1000:1 will not ghost as much as a 3000:1 at least in certain transitions. I think it would be a cool feature to be have a slider or sth. in the osd to adjust static contrast on a VA monitor. The Samsung has a reader mode where contrast is like 700:1, it looks like **** due to reduced blue color, but the ghosting disappears.

I own an older SVA from 2015 with 4000R, which seems to have a little bit faster response times than these new 1800R curved models. I also have a AMVA+ panel from 2015.

From my experience in dark areas/transitions the Samsung only performs better because it uses different gamma setting. When I look at a murky dark image, the Samsung is brighter and shows more detail, there is less dark/black going on. I would even say over exposure of details which should have been hidden. On some wallpapers for example I noticed ugly dark grey blocks and banding, where there just should be a plain even black area.

On the AMVA+ it is the opposite. Dark areas suffer from black crush and loss of detail and it seems that more blackish to greyish transitons are causing more obvious ghosting.


----------



## Kalimera

A good site to check pixel response times from various monitors is this:

https://us.hardware.info/category/8/monitors/testresults


----------



## Nighthog

Well the most obvious issue I have with this new Samsung SVA monitor is that dark colour images dim or get darker in transitions. the image gets darker while moving around. From black to lighter shades this monitor is slow. you get a dark trail or smear following dark objects. I had no such obvious issue with the other monitor(slight red to dark transition issue but it's not noticeable in everyday use, minimal).
The overdrive function is there to improve this smear but that is a cost on overshoot in light shades of colours. You basically trade the other for the other side. Either good light transitions(no overshoot) with bad(I might say really bad) dark transitions or decent to bad light transitions(overshoot) for faster dark transitions (still bad). Even the "fastest" setting didn't have as good dark image transitions as my older monitor ignoring all overshoot.

I didn't find any complete review of this monitor or it's siblings so I was making a guessed buy for it to be good enough. I mostly found reviews of the higher end models and making a mistake in thinking it wasn't as bad as presented. Seems the lower end models are even worse off.
Though it was getting unbearable with my old monitor loosing signal several times a minute with certain content.(it has to warm up several hours before it starts to behave better but still no good.)

Just wanting to rant about this bad buy.


----------



## Kalimera

If your purpose was to get this for gaming, then imo you should return it. The F390 has pretty terrible pixel response times (>20ms), you can check the numbers in the link above and maybe find a more more appropriate alternative.


----------



## Nighthog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalimera*
> 
> If your purpose was to get this for gaming, then imo you should return it. The F390 has pretty terrible pixel response times (>20ms), you can check the numbers in the link above and maybe find a more more appropriate alternative.


Well I did a quick look to see where this monitor was and it's about in the ends of the lists... Should have found that site before.
Well I game but not to often. Wasn't a main gripe(just don't want it to be a hindrance). The thing is this effects browsing webpages.. I see the damn slow response scrolling webpages up and down. Wasn't expecting that. I did some gaming and wasn't a issue there the little I did game. And wasn't a issue in some video content either.
This monitor will stay as I don't want to bother buying another screen for more than the double cost for now for some slightly better response times and higher hertz.

I will probably buy something else a year or two forward.

EDIT:
I'm surprised to see that the most expensive version FG70 has half the response time compared to the cheap ones. Though it's double the price.


----------



## Hive51

There is something weird.

I have a RX 480.

I switched both monitors from Display Port and now my December model have more "brillant" colors.

Can someone explain me this ?

Thank you.


----------



## goblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inugami157*
> 
> Anyone here try the cfg70 January model?
> 
> This Jan model will arrive to where I live at the middle of this month but I still don't know if purple issue is still there or not.
> And do you have a problem with 24" or 27" more?


I got Jan build. It still has purple issue in certain situations.


----------



## Hive51

Firmware version ?


----------



## goldex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> In march, you could buy the aoc agon 35' ag352ucg, VA with gsync


Thanks, I will keep an eye out for this one.

Currently I also see the MX34VQ at my NCIX Canada for $999 CAD (currently in stock) and wondering if there is any reason to maybe prefer the CF791 instead.

Unless the Samsung drops in price when it gets in stock, (it is currently listed as back order for $1499), the price difference is too big to just justify quantum dot (not sure there is anything else better with the Samsung)

That said if the AG352UCG (GSync) comes out soon, and if it does not end up much more expensive than the Asus, it may just be my next purchase.


----------



## Zange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hive51*
> 
> There is something weird.
> 
> I have a RX 480.
> 
> I switched both monitors from Display Port and now my December model have more "brillant" colors.
> 
> Can someone explain me this ?
> 
> Thank you.


check the "pixel format" tab in the advanced radeon setting, there look if you have "full rgb" activated for both monitors.


----------



## ToKuten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldex*
> 
> Thanks, I will keep an eye out for this one.
> 
> Currently I also see the MX34VQ at my NCIX Canada for $999 CAD (currently in stock) and wondering if there is any reason to maybe prefer the CF791 instead.
> 
> Unless the Samsung drops in price when it gets in stock, (it is currently listed as back order for $1499), the price difference is too big to just justify quantum dot (not sure there is anything else better with the Samsung)
> 
> That said if the AG352UCG (GSync) comes out soon, and if it does not end up much more expensive than the Asus, it may just be my next purchase.


It might be interesting to read this good aoc-ag352ucg review : HERE
The VA panel is not perfect since you could see some overshoot on black background where very light shades were involved in the transition and there is always the lottery panel with uniforminity...


----------



## JackCY

Anyone verified if the MSI Optix G27C is the same panel and does it suffer from the same VA issues of ghosting and slow response along with QC problems?
And if it's gonna be available or it's just a US only product?


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Anyone verified if the MSI Optix G27C is the same panel and does it suffer from the same VA issues of ghosting and slow response along with QC problems?
> And if it's gonna be available or it's just a US only product?


Its the same panel and does not show the purple issues.


----------



## Hive51

Hello,

In the Color Management options in Windows, what is your default profile in the first and last tab ?
What is the default profile you have ? The calibration report from Samsung ?

Thanks !


----------



## Nighthog

Just found a Russian review of the Model I bought. C27F390.

They had extensive testing and settings to use including a agryll cms file. Which I used and it improved gamma tracking etc.

Magic Bright: Custom
Brightness: 33 (I use 40) for 100cd/m2
Contrast: 65
Red: 44
Green: 48
Blue: 49
Gamma: Mode 1
Response Time: Standard

Hopefully my screen has similar characteristics as their review unit so it's not to far off. I could say white point is better than I had before.

The screen gamut gets about 92% sRGB or 67% AdobeRGB. Low on green but extended a little on red.

Link: https://3dnews.ru/936594/page-2.html


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Anyone verified if the MSI Optix G27C is the same panel and does it suffer from the same VA issues of ghosting and slow response along with QC problems?
> And if it's gonna be available or it's just a US only product?


It's available in Finland listed at 349€. Cheaper than the C24FG70 and no purple issues? Might order this one.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> It's available in Finland listed at 349€. Cheaper than the C24FG70 and no purple issues? Might order this one.


I can't find it almost anywhere. Might not have adaptive sync though. But I think it should be cheaper than the Samsung if priced correctly. Just damn impossible to find in shops









Still no IPS 144Hz in sight... I could live with the glow and lack of polarization filter, just get better response and no artifacts. It's like almost no one is making IPS/VA 144Hz panels beside those monstrous 100Hz ultrawides or old 1440p, in 1080p 24" at reasonable price, nothing.


----------



## hasukka

MSI seems interesting, just returned my first C24FG70. Is the picture generally as sharp on 27" 1080p when compared to a 24" 1080p screens?


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> MSI seems interesting, just returned my first C24FG70. Is the picture generally as sharp on 27" 1080p when compared to a 24" 1080p screens?


Its not, we are talking about 81 ppi vs 93, in my opinion even the 24 its border line for full hd.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> Its not, we are talking about 81 ppi vs 93, in my opinion even the 24 its border line for full hd.


1440p on 27" was the same pixelated crap in my experience as 1080p on 23". It's just a matter of adjusting viewing distance a bit, there isn't any significant difference.


----------



## WinterSoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> 1440p on 27" was the same pixelated crap in my experience as 1080p on 23". It's just a matter of adjusting viewing distance a bit, there isn't any significant difference.


Sorry but there is a difference between a 27 inch 1440p and a 24 full hd 1080. Maybe you are viewing it really far, but if you are at arm lenght you can notice the difference for sure. Anyway he was talking about 27 inch full hd and here the difference is even more remarkable with 81ppi


----------



## goblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterSoldier*
> 
> Can you please tell us your firmware version? To check it you should:
> 
> Set the Contrast and Brightness to 0.
> - Press the Menu button and release it.
> - Press and hold the Enter button for 5 seconds (button 4 from top to bottom).
> - To quit the service menu click the power button to switch off and then turn the monitor on again.


It took me a while to find out how to check the firmware. Here is it.


----------



## kittysox

I grabbed the 27" 1080p version of this monitor on sale for 300$ Sunday, good buy or should I just return it? I'm currently running a 1060 but I hope to switch to vega and freesync at some point.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kittysox*
> 
> I grabbed the 27" 1080p version of this monitor on sale for 300$ Sunday, good buy or should I just return it? I'm currently running a 1060 but I hope to switch to vega and freesync at some point.


Well that's up to you to test it, if there's no BLB and purple motion why not?


----------



## kittysox

That's exactly what I wanted to know actually, what negatives do I need to be on the lookout for. On paper it sounds perfect for me and I've never had many bad experiences with Samsung products.


----------



## goblue

For me, it is ok. I do not notice purple shift while playing game yet. I can see it only when I test with COD image and change black eq around 4-11. My freesync is off and black equalizer is 13.

I heard that Samsung announces the new model chg70 which is very interesting. It is 1440p, 144hz, 1ms but 1060 may not powerful enough to max everything and maintain fps at 144.


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kittysox*
> 
> I grabbed the 27" 1080p version of this monitor on sale for 300$ Sunday, good buy or should I just return it? I'm currently running a 1060 but I hope to switch to vega and freesync at some point.


damn, where did you find this deal?


----------



## kittysox

It was Newegg mobile exclusive on Sunday.


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kittysox*
> 
> It was Newegg mobile exclusive on Sunday.


And you didn't post???









lol oh well


----------



## JackCY

There are deals all the time on the CFG70s, just gotta search many shops. At least in EU some shops go down with the price as suppliers drop it and don't keep the high crazy price no one wants to buy these monitors at.


----------



## asus1889

Who has tested the latest batch/mfd of the Samsung C34F791 with the newest AMD driver (Crimson 17.3.1) ? Is it also affected by free sync flickering ?


----------



## HeyVA

Hello guys.I got CF24FG70 and I got nasty issue with grayish colors - there are horizontal scanlines on most of the screen. Kinda looking like rough linen canvas. I RMAd and technician working on it acked the issue and rebuilt it from new parts basically exchanging the whole unit without fixing the issue.

I am most probably getting refund, however I am interested in your experience. Is it worth bugging shops and trying more units or am I just unlucky with the pixel matrix not suiting me?


----------



## Erecshyrinol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyVA*
> 
> am I just unlucky with the pixel matrix not suiting me?


If PPI wasn't high enough, don't you think you would notice it on colors other than gray?

Let me guess, you also see it on tan, pale blue, pale red and basically everything around that saturation neighborhood.

It's actually a common defect related to pixel clock, RMA until you find a unit free of it.


----------



## HeyVA

Yes it is visible on all the pale colors.

Still is it so common that it would happen on replacement piece as well and yet technician would have no idea about it?

Thanks anyway I will hear from Samsung officials next week so I will either bug them for another replacement or just buy another one elsewhere.

Anyway I thought it may be matrix issue because of somehow unusual subpixels on the monitor ( and that the upper half of pixel appears to dim the first as brightness decrease)


----------



## Kris194

Anyone have any further news on CHG70?

Wysłane z mojego GT-I9300 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## frunction

Model CH711 is interesting, but no info.


----------



## mods9165

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asus1889*
> 
> Who has tested the latest batch/mfd of the Samsung C34F791 with the newest AMD driver (Crimson 17.3.1) ? Is it also affected by free sync flickering ?


I am on 17.3.1 and I still see flicker in static screens on ultimate.


----------



## JackCY

What does FreeSync Ultimate do compared to the older FW that doesn't have it? Wider range or what is it? Or more aggressive override curve?


----------



## mods9165

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> What does FreeSync Ultimate do compared to the older FW that doesn't have it? Wider range or what is it? Or more aggressive override curve?


The CF791 has two FreeSync range settings. Ultimate is 48-100 and standard 80-100. As I have a R9 290 (waiting to what Vega brings, compared to 1080Ti) I have to use Ultimate. Some games just do not run but a few are fine.


----------



## johnnyw

Anyone else had problem with C24FG70 that wont get picture until windows 10 dekstop on cold boot? On restart i get the MSI post screen and can access uefi just fine, but on cold boot i dont get any picture before W10 dekstop loads. If i enter del to acces bios on cold boot screen just remains black and after while monitor goes to sleep.

Have tried all DP connectors of gfx card and HDMI and it was same with all of those. Its not really big problem as it works fine apart from that. But still bit annoying and would be nice to know what is the cause. My old monitor works just fine on cold boot no matter what cable i use, so definately something to do with this CF24FG


----------



## asus1889

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mods9165*
> 
> I am on 17.3.1 and I still see flicker in static screens on ultimate.


Only in static screens, not in games anymore ?


----------



## mods9165

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asus1889*
> 
> Only in static screens, not in games anymore ?


It is still the same as before for me in Ultimate. Some games have flicker in static images, but the game itself is fine. Others will flicker in the game. I keep checking the Samsung support site to see if they release a new driver, because I am hoping that might have an effect on this issue. I suspect however, that we need to wait for Vega as that will mean that the standard range will come into its own.
All of these issue still have not put me off this screen. I would not change it for a 21:9 Gysnc IPS due to them still being such a lottery. Colour is so fantastic and still no dead pixels or bleed that I can detect. I absolutely love 34" 21:9. It has been a revelation for me, especially as I work form home and use it for productivity.


----------



## mmms

Is these upcoming 4k gaming monitors from samsung VA + Quantum Dot will come with HDR beside G-sync ?
And Is it 60hz or 144hz ?

https://www.pcgamesn.com/samsung/samsung-quantum-dot-gsync


----------



## Kalimera

After calibration with DisplayCAL my C24FG70 does 128,5% sRGB, 88,5% AdobeRGB, 91% DCI-P3 color volume with an average dE of 0.2 and max dE of 0.5.

Not bad for a not-so-expensive "gaming" monitor.

Very glad with my purchase, only possible upgrade i'd consider in the next year is the upcoming 1440/144Hz HDR Samsung monitor but frankly i am better accustomed to screens in the 24'' size.


----------



## Unrivaledx21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalimera*
> 
> After calibration with DisplayCAL my C24FG70 does 128,5% sRGB, 88,5% AdobeRGB, 91% DCI-P3 color volume with an average dE of 0.2 and max dE of 0.5.
> 
> Not bad for a not-so-expensive "gaming" monitor.
> 
> Very glad with my purchase, only possible upgrade i'd consider in the next year is the upcoming 1440/144Hz HDR Samsung monitor but frankly i am better accustomed to screens in the 24'' size.


Do you have a calibration profile I could use perhaps?


----------



## Phillip777

Hey guys! look!

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5z4g7f/full_samsung_gaming_monitor_lineup_2017/


----------



## Sedolf

Very interesting, thanks.
Curious how HDR is implemented, mainly whether they improved contrast and peak brightness or whether it's just a gimmick like the HDR "processing" on cheaper TVs.
Also I hope that's a typo and the CHG90 is using the 49'' 32:9 panel, which is also supposed to be in production (3840x1080). 40'' 32:9 would be very short vertically.


----------



## Malorne

Just got the LC24FG70 from amazon.co.uk for 334 euros incl post to Greece.

December build
This is the calibration report


Very little purple trail on suggested COD screenshot, no other issues so far.


----------



## popol310

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillip777*
> 
> Hey guys! look!
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5z4g7f/full_samsung_gaming_monitor_lineup_2017/


looks like they gave up the ultra wide 21:9


----------



## ToKuten

It's gonna be huge CHG90: 40 inch , 32:9 ratio , HDR , Curved Gaming Monitor...
I am was ready for this SHG50: 2560x1440 , HDR, 144hz "1ms" 125% SRGB , Quantum Dot Gaming FLAT Monitor. 27 and 31.5 inch


----------



## mmms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKuten*
> 
> It's gonna be huge CHG90: 40 inch , 32:9 ratio , HDR , Curved Gaming Monitor...
> I am was ready for this SHG50: 2560x1440 , HDR, 144hz "1ms" 125% SRGB , Quantum Dot Gaming FLAT Monitor. 27 and 31.5 inch


Me too , I hope this monitor SHG50: 2560x1440 , HDR, 144hz "1ms" 125% SRGB , Quantum Dot Gaming FLAT Monitor comes with G-sync .


----------



## Kalimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unrivaledx21*
> 
> Do you have a calibration profile I could use perhaps?


Sure:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzYu3PtP84GETFlTMFgtd1dpN3M/view?usp=sharing

This is an ICM for standard 120cd/m2 Brightness/ 2.2 Gamma/ 6500k Color Temperature.

Settings are:

Mode: High Brightness
Brightness: 29
RGB: 47/50/50

Everything else as they were, but you can toy around with settings (Brightness, Black Equalizer etc.) to bring them to your liking.

Bear in mind that there is usually some variation between panels, what works for me may not work for you.


----------



## Inugami157

CFG75 which is the G-sync version of CFG70 looks interesting to me. Never bother much with G or free sync but since I have 1070 then I might wait a bit to buy this one.


----------



## Astreon

40-inch Full HD monitor with an awkward super-ultrawide resolution...


----------



## Unrivaledx21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalimera*
> 
> Sure:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzYu3PtP84GETFlTMFgtd1dpN3M/view?usp=sharing
> 
> This is an ICM for standard 120cd/m2 Brightness/ 2.2 Gamma/ 6500k Color Temperature.
> 
> Settings are:
> 
> Mode: High Brightness
> Brightness: 29
> RGB: 47/50/50
> 
> Everything else as they were, but you can toy around with settings (Brightness, Black Equalizer etc.) to bring them to your liking.
> 
> Bear in mind that there is usually some variation between panels, what works for me may not work for you.


Thank you so much! It may not be perfect for my specific monitor, but it is hopefully a significant improvement over the default one. My display calibration has been off I believe where blue shows as purple and I don't have any way to calibrate it myself.


----------



## Kalimera

Np, hope it was an improvement.


----------



## Hive51

Can you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalimera*
> 
> Sure:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzYu3PtP84GETFlTMFgtd1dpN3M/view?usp=sharing
> 
> This is an ICM for standard 120cd/m2 Brightness/ 2.2 Gamma/ 6500k Color Temperature.
> 
> Settings are:
> 
> Mode: High Brightness
> Brightness: 29
> RGB: 47/50/50
> 
> Everything else as they were, but you can toy around with settings (Brightness, Black Equalizer etc.) to bring them to your liking.
> 
> Bear in mind that there is usually some variation between panels, what works for me may not work for you.


Can you please explain me how to make this profile available and used ? Thank you !

BTW @all : I tested Rise of the Tomb raider. The level of purple trail is too damn high....


----------



## un1ka7

Hey guys,

thank you for your nice help & reviews about Samsung CFG70. It really helps a lot!

I read kinda all pages. I understood:

The december and the januar builds are the best. 1 user with a late october build said he has no issues, too.

Could you tell me where you bought you Januar build of CFG70?

Could you please give me the Serial Number of Januar (24")? or at least the Ending!

Thank you guys a lot!!


----------



## frunction

Has anyone seen a release date for these new Samsung G-Sync/HDR monitors?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> Has anyone seen a release date for these new Samsung G-Sync/HDR monitors?


No, because there isn't one. Other than '2017'. Samsung have a long history of passing over hugely misleading release dates (usually at trade shows) which turn out to be several months off anyway. So you're best just waiting I'm afraid.


----------



## Sinddk

What I cant understand
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> No, because there isn't one. Other than '2017'. Samsung have a long history of passing over hugely misleading release dates (usually at trade shows) which turn out to be several months off anyway. So you're best just waiting I'm afraid.


What pisses me off, is they even showed the CH711 etc on CES at 3 months later, still not a single word about it, not even the specs are out. And that was supposed to release "early 2017".


----------



## frunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> What I cant understand
> What pisses me off, is they even showed the CH711 etc on CES at 3 months later, still not a single word about it, not even the specs are out. And that was supposed to release "early 2017".


It says on Reddit available in China this week.


----------



## Zange

and it still says end of march on the offical samsung site here in Germany, I hope for a prad.de review.


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frunction*
> 
> It says on Reddit available in China this week.


Any source on that?


----------



## hasukka

Got a new C24FG70 after I sent my defective one back that had a lot tearing and issues in these videos:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/u8otbqim40rxdcp/P3020003.MOV?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gbzd3l52jtre2x2/P3020005.MOV?dl=0

The new unit doesn't have bad tearing or problems with black / bright transitions or whatever is happening in those videos.

However it's still not as smooth for competitive gaming as my XL2411z. Image quality and the colors are way better though.

I really should have waited for the CFG73 / CFG75. I still have the possibility of returning this so need to think about that option too.


----------



## haderon

Dude you are going under 144Hz thats why you are having this "ghosting". I had XL2411z for a week or so and it was the crappiest monitor ever! Even after calibration it has nothing on C24FG70 VA panel. I mean *** XL2411z is a 6 bit+frc panel from 2011, its pure ****!

PS. Dont talk how fast this **** TN panel is and how you can feel the difference.


----------



## Kalimera

Another ICM with Rec. 1886 gamma curve instead of standard 2.2, which gives darker, punchier colors. Settings are "Custom" mode and no need to touch the RGB balance controls.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzYu3PtP84GEcjFYUV96VjRqMzA/view?usp=sharing


----------



## hasukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haderon*
> 
> Dude you are going under 144Hz thats why you are having this "ghosting". I had XL2411z for a week or so and it was the crappiest monitor ever! Even after calibration it has nothing on C24FG70 VA panel. I mean *** XL2411z is a 6 bit+frc panel from 2011, its pure ****!
> 
> PS. Dont talk how fast this **** TN panel is and how you can feel the difference.


As I stated my first unit (one I sent back and the two videos were about) was defective and because of that had this "ghosting" even on 144hz. Now my second unit has none of this, because it's not defective.

I also said nothing about TN being fast, I said it still feels and is smoother than the C24FG70 when w/o v-sync/freesync and FPS isn't locked.

Hope this was clear enough for you to understand.


----------



## khyryk

144 Hz TN panels tend to have a pixel response time of ~ 4-5ms while this VA averages what the 144 Hz IPS panels do, which is ~ 6. If smoothness is an issue, use the faster or fastest response time setting, which activates strobing, greatly decreasing persistence.


----------



## hasukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khyryk*
> 
> 144 Hz TN panels tend to have a pixel response time of ~ 4-5ms while this VA averages what the 144 Hz IPS panels do, which is ~ 6. If smoothness is an issue, use the faster or fastest response time setting, which activates strobing, greatly decreasing persistence.


I was adviced earlier on this thread to only activate it if I lock my FPS to 144. If FPS drops under 100 or fluctuates a lot apparently strobing could cause some tearing? Does strobing affect input lag?


----------



## LunaTiC123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> I was adviced earlier on this thread to only activate it if I lock my FPS to 144. If FPS drops under 100 or fluctuates a lot apparently strobing could cause some tearing? Does strobing affect input lag?


yes it's recommended to have your fps at the same refreshrate or higher when having strobing on, since strobbing removes almost all motion blur and that can make little issues more noticeable which usually are hidden by motion blur, so that might be a reason why you notice tearing more or mini stutters, as for input lag not sure really, you might get more help asking on the blur busters forum, if tftcentral had a review for the 24" cfg70 that would be perfect since they show input lag and pixel reponse times etc but sadly no review from them









still interested in what you mean by not feeling as smooth as your benq xl2411z, by smooth you mean not as snappy/instant feelingish ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaTiC123*
> 
> yes it's recommended to have your fps at the same refreshrate or higher when having strobing on, since strobbing removes almost all motion blur and that can make little issues more noticeable which usually are hidden by motion blur, so that might be a reason why you notice tearing more or mini stutters, as for input lag not sure really, you might get more help asking on the blur busters forum, if tftcentral had a review for the 24" cfg70 that would be perfect since they show input lag and pixel reponse times etc but sadly no review from them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still interested in what you mean by not feeling as smooth as your benq xl2411z, by smooth you mean not as snappy/instant feelingish ?


Strobing usually adds some amount of input lag, but these days it is not even detectable to anyone. Otherwise yes, strobing has no impact on tearing so the same principles apply; FPS and refresh rate need to be synced in order to avoid tearing.


----------



## hasukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaTiC123*
> 
> yes it's recommended to have your fps at the same refreshrate or higher when having strobing on, since strobbing removes almost all motion blur and that can make little issues more noticeable which usually are hidden by motion blur, so that might be a reason why you notice tearing more or mini stutters, as for input lag not sure really, you might get more help asking on the blur busters forum, if tftcentral had a review for the 24" cfg70 that would be perfect since they show input lag and pixel reponse times etc but sadly no review from them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still interested in what you mean by not feeling as smooth as your benq xl2411z, by smooth you mean not as snappy/instant feelingish ?


Ok thanks.

I mean that when my FPS fluctuates a lot, doesn't matter if its 200-350 or 80-200, the picture and motion isn't as smooth as with xl2411z. There is a little bit of tearing or the motion is a tad bit choppy, which makes it a tad harder to spot objects while e.g. moving my crosshair around in fps games. Very hard to describe, but I can definitely see the difference and it's easier to see when my FPS drops to ~100 with C24.


----------



## Kalimera

Never saw a problem with strobing even when fps dropped below 60, no stutters, no tearing. Those things may happen with ULMB, not with this monitor. I personally don't use it though, the smoothness/reduced input lag are great, but my eyes get tired after a couple hours of playing. Ymmv.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalimera*
> 
> Never saw a problem with strobing even when fps dropped below 60, no stutters, no tearing. Those things may happen with ULMB, not with this monitor. I personally don't use it though, the smoothness/reduced input lag are great, but my eyes get tired after a couple hours of playing. Ymmv.


Strobing won't cause stutters, and like I said it has nothing to do with tearing so the same rules apply. If you play games windowed/borderless windowed, then you won't see tearing. Perhaps that explains your experience.


----------



## khyryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaTiC123*
> 
> if tftcentral had a review for the 24" cfg70 that would be perfect since they show input lag and pixel reponse times etc but sadly no review from them


Next best thing: https://us.hardware.info/reviews/7159/10/samsung-c24fg70-review-samsungs-gaming-monitor-comeback-gaming-response-time-and-input-lag


----------



## LunaTiC123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Strobing usually adds some amount of input lag, but these days it is not even detectable to anyone. Otherwise yes, strobing has no impact on tearing so the same principles apply; FPS and refresh rate need to be synced in order to avoid tearing.


oh i see, my bad







I thought strobing might make "imperfections" more noticeable since there isn't much motion blur to hide them, thanks for correcting me


----------



## Kalimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Strobing won't cause stutters, and like I said it has nothing to do with tearing so the same rules apply. If you play games windowed/borderless windowed, then you won't see tearing. Perhaps that explains your experience.


Not playing any games in windowed mode and i've never seen any tearing over a multitude of games running at different fps ranges while strobing, shrug. Obviously there is no need to have the fps synced to the refresh rate in my experience.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalimera*
> 
> Not playing any games in windowed mode and i've never seen any tearing over a multitude of games running at different fps ranges while strobing, shrug. Obviously there is no need to have the fps synced to the refresh rate in my experience.


Then the only explanation for that is not scientific; you have tearing but just don't notice it, which isn't unusual especially at lower frame rates where imperfect motion clarity can obscure the tearing somewhat.


----------



## Kalimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Then the only explanation for that is not scientific; you have tearing but just don't notice it, which isn't unusual especially at lower frame rates where imperfect motion clarity can obscure the tearing somewhat.


i've just checked Witcher 3 previously just to make sure, this is game that normally has noticeable tearing without Vsync/VRR. No tearing at all with strobing. Can't offer you an explanation. It's certainly not me not noticing, come on lol. Maybe it's Samsung working some magic with their strobing.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalimera*
> 
> i've just checked Witcher 3 previously just to make sure, this is game that normally has noticeable tearing without Vsync/VRR. No tearing at all with strobing. Can't offer you an explanation. It's certainly not me not noticing, come on lol. Maybe it's Samsung working some magic with their strobing.




Strobing and tearing "operate" on completely different levels.


----------



## Kalimera

Welp, maybe someone else can corroborate my experience if you need more convincing







Not that it is an important matter for most people.


----------



## gene-z

Did they announce the G-Sync variant of this yet? If so, what is the model name?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Did they announce the G-Sync variant of this yet? If so, what is the model name?


They did. CFG75 is the model name I think. They also announced 1440p variants of both the CFG70 and the G-SYNC version!


----------



## dami91

Hi, I bought a c24fg70 from Amazon.it (at 392 €, I know this sucks), october build, and I have used it for quite a while with half-life 2 episode 2.
I returned it because of the Amazon.fr better price (340 €) and the reduced brightness when using strobing (which is the reason why I want this monitor), sadly the december build I received has a very apparent issue with color transitions (purple trails) when playing portal 1 and sleeping dogs, that I never noticed with the first monitor.
Now I'm wondering if I was very lucky with the october one or if I have been very unlucky with the new one, which should have been much better than the older model.
Is it possible that in portal and sleeping dogs the purple is much more visible than in half-life 2?


----------



## yuyue

They gonna fix all these problems in the new versions releasing this year, right? .... Right?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuyue*
> 
> They gonna fix all these problems in the new versions releasing this year, right? .... Right?


Hopefully the 1440p ones have none of these issues.


----------



## Kinetix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DebianUser*
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone help me understand this calibration sheet? I have been reading on delte e, and 3 is considered "noticable shift in colors", but I don't understand the 30% and 40% grayscale. Does this mean that colors will be noticeably different on lighter shades of gray?


Anyone have any insight on this? I recently got my new one and its calibration is a little lower than his, around 3.65


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetix*
> 
> Anyone have any insight on this? I recently got my new one and its calibration is a little lower than his, around 3.65


100% is white I believe and 0% is black, so DebianUser's darker greys (around 30%) will be less accurate based on that calibration report.


----------



## HeyVA

Sorry if already answered - anyone knows what is up when freesync is still reported as 90-144 with ultimate enhine on fg70? It seems that there is no issue when manually adjusted with CRU, but I suppose it should be working out of the box.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmms*
> 
> Me too , I hope this monitor SHG50: 2560x1440 , HDR, 144hz "1ms" 125% SRGB , Quantum Dot Gaming FLAT Monitor comes with G-sync .


I hope it's Adaptive Sync, that proprietary Gsync crap gotta die. Only the 75 models should be Gsync and if NV wasn't like Apple locking everything down with proprietary crap they would have implemented full support for DP with Adaptive Sync which is way cheaper than the Gsync crap but sure it doesn't fill Ngreedy pocket with another $100 per monitor.


----------



## mmms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I hope it's Adaptive Sync, that proprietary Gsync crap gotta die. Only the 75 models should be Gsync and if NV wasn't like Apple locking everything down with proprietary crap they would have implemented full support for DP with Adaptive Sync which is way cheaper than the Gsync crap but sure it doesn't fill Ngreedy pocket with another $100 per monitor.


For me , G-sync is worth it whether 60hz or 100hz or 144hz monitor . you can notice it at 40 - 45 fps with 60hz monitor and between 100 - 120 fps with 144hz monitor .


----------



## rudyae86

Could I play let's say BF1 with fluctuating fps bettween 90 to 120fps while the monitor is set to 144hz refresh rate? will I see tearing or anything by doing this?


----------



## hasukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> Could I play let's say BF1 with fluctuating fps bettween 90 to 120fps while the monitor is set to 144hz refresh rate? will I see tearing or anything by doing this?


I wouldn't buy it. Motion looks bad if you don't turn strobing on and turning on strobing increase input lag.


----------



## mmms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> I wouldn't buy it. Motion looks bad if you don't turn strobing on and turning on strobing increase input lag.


What is the meaning of strobing ?
I'm sorry because i'm arabic gamer .


----------



## cskippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> I wouldn't buy it. Motion looks bad if you don't turn strobing on and turning on strobing increase input lag.


This isn't true. While it won't be as clear as a TN panel or ULMB mode, eliminating tearing is a HUGE benefit that helps with fluidity and target acquisition. If you're a competitive gamer, I don't recommend GSync or ULMB as they both do add input lag. I still use my XL2411z when I want to "tryhard".


----------



## hasukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cskippy*
> 
> This isn't true. While it won't be as clear as a TN panel or ULMB mode, eliminating tearing is a HUGE benefit that helps with fluidity and target acquisition. If you're a competitive gamer, I don't recommend GSync or ULMB as they both do add input lag. I still use my XL2411z when I want to "tryhard".


So basically if you use C24 and play competitively you should run it without strobing? I think this is where I do find a small but noticeable difference, when running both monitors on without strobing. There the XL2411Z is just better.

Is there a big difference in the newer 24" 1080p 144hz TN monitors and XL2411Z? If I want an upgrade especially for competitive gaming, is there an option that is somehow significantly better or just better so it's worth the money when compared to the XL2411Z?


----------



## cskippy

The only monitor that seems to be an upgrade is the Dell S2417dg. It has great response times but it might have worse overdrive implementation or ghosting. I'm only going by TFTcentral's review and they haven't reviewed the XL2411z so there is no direct comparison.

If you're interested in trying the Dell buy from a place that offers easy returns such as Amazon. If you do, please post impressions.

I've been happy enough with the XL2411z. If you want to eek out a little more performance, turn your contrast down to 37, which should help eliminate some ghosting.


----------



## Inugami157

Emm....isn't GSync suppose to decease input lag?


----------



## cskippy

Compared to Vsync. Vsync off and no Gsync will give the lowest input lag. I also run frames uncapped usually over 200fps which will help input lag as well.


----------



## hasukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cskippy*
> 
> The only monitor that seems to be an upgrade is the Dell S2417dg. It has great response times but it might have worse overdrive implementation or ghosting. I'm only going by TFTcentral's review and they haven't reviewed the XL2411z so there is no direct comparison.
> 
> If you're interested in trying the Dell buy from a place that offers easy returns such as Amazon. If you do, please post impressions.
> 
> I've been happy enough with the XL2411z. If you want to eek out a little more performance, turn your contrast down to 37, which should help eliminate some ghosting.


Viewsonic XG2401 has also very good reviews, not sure if it's a worthy upgrade though. Isnt the S24 1440p though? Image probably gets blurry on 1080p and resolutions lower than that.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> I wouldn't buy it. Motion looks bad if you don't turn strobing on and turning on strobing increase input lag.


And locks minimum brightness to something ludicrous like 150cd/m2, can't adjust brightness at all.

Gsync is proprietary and expensive to implement because you have to pay Ngreedia for the Gsync board that's stuck in the monitor.
On the other hand VESA Adaptive Sync is free and it's basically FreeSync that AMD uses, just added to the VESA standard, doesn't need any fancy expensive board and anyone can use it, monitors marked with FreeSync support are simply reviewed by AMD and should have some minimum quality assurance or some such, that's all.
NGreedia is simply using their big market share to lock people down with proprietary crap just like Apple does.

I would wait for the CHG70s, see where Samsung goes with the newer panels.


----------



## the_real_7

If anybody is interested Samsung CF791 just dropped a hundred dollars to $849.00 at Samsung and [email protected] Photo. I have to call later these morning so they can refund me 100 bucks since I bought in last 30 days.


----------



## Freeze-

image2.jpeg 1072k .jpeg file


Hi everyone,

I hope everyone's doing well!! I have a few questions regarding my CFG70 24". Purchased from Newegg.

I have a *November manufacturer date* with a firmware of 1.004. (No purple trailing/trace ]so far but is the back-light bleeding normal?)

Does anyone own a January manufacturer date? (If so, are there are any improvements and where can I purchase one)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Freeze-

A few more pics of the backlight in action..

image1.jpeg 1111k .jpeg file


image3.jpeg 1338k .jpeg file


----------



## Zange

Prad.de review of the C24FG70

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2017/test-samsung-c24fg70fqu.html


----------



## Hellsrage

I bought a C24FG70(September 2016 model but I don't use FreeSync) recently and I'm curious as to if pixel inversion(if that's what this is) is a common thing with 144hz monitors?

This is my first time using a 144hz monitor so seeing a fine pixel/mesh grid when things move is fairly strange for me. Anyone else with this monitor seeing what I'm seeing?

I'm honestly not sure if it's something I can get used to, I'm strongly considering returning it.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellsrage*
> 
> I bought a C24FG70(September 2016 model but I don't use FreeSync) recently and I'm curious as to if pixel inversion(if that's what this is) is a common thing with 144hz monitors?
> 
> This is my first time using a 144hz monitor so seeing a fine pixel/mesh grid when things move is fairly strange for me. Anyone else with this monitor seeing what I'm seeing?
> 
> I'm honestly not sure if it's something I can get used to, I'm strongly considering returning it.


In essence, you'd be returning it for being good. Why would you NOT want to get used to something better?


----------



## Hellsrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> In essence, you'd be returning it for being good. Why would you NOT want to get used to something better?


Honestly I'm not sure how seeing a fine pixel grid when there is motion on the monitor is better. 144hz is nice and smooth but having something that distracting happen even in Netflix/scrolling on a website is a pretty annoying downside. That's kinda why I made that post because if this is normal I'm not sure how people can deal with it, it seriously looks like there is a very fine mesh between me and a texture in games ect. when I move. That doesn't happen on either of my other 2 crappy 60hz TN panels.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellsrage*
> 
> Honestly I'm not sure how seeing a fine pixel grid when there is motion on the monitor is better. 144hz is nice and smooth but having something that distracting happen even in Netflix/scrolling on a website is a pretty annoying downside. That's kinda why I made that post because if this is normal I'm not sure how people can deal with it, it seriously looks like there is a very fine mesh between me and a texture in games ect. when I move. That doesn't happen on either of my other 2 crappy 60hz TN panels.


Id return it, pixel inversion shouldent happen on any non 10 bucks monitor imo.

I mean come on guys, my old 120hz monitor doesnt have pixel inversion, it has less trailing and better text rendering than this monitor does, and its from like 2009 or something like that
Completely unacceptable.


----------



## Freeze-

Is anyone getting any bad backlight bleeding with this monitor? I heard curved monitors are generally prone to get backlight bleeding. I attached a few pictures earlier.


----------



## Unrivaledx21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freeze-*
> 
> Is anyone getting any bad backlight bleeding with this monitor? I heard curved monitors are generally prone to get backlight bleeding. I attached a few pictures earlier.


I returned my first C24FG70 for numerous problems, but one of them being strong bottom right corner bleeding. The replacement I received actually looks identical to your pictures, but was an October model. This one was worse than the first one, so I again returned it. If you are wondering if it is normal, perhaps, but that doesn't make it acceptable on a quantum dot display that advertises minimal light leakage. You got quite lucky getting a good firmware version and if I had got a November I probably would have kept it as it is something only noticeable with dark screens. If it bothers you though I'd advise exchanging it sooner than later in case your replacement needs replaced. Best of luck


----------



## kd5151

The C24CFG70 is on sale @ Newegg for $280 usd.Im Tempted to get one?


----------



## Freeze-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> The C24CFG70 is on sale @ Newegg for $280 usd.Im Tempted to get one?


I'd go for it. That's where i bought mine. (November version)


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freeze-*
> 
> I'd go for it. That's where i bought mine. (November version)


Just went ahead and ordered one. Can't wait until she arrives!


----------



## Freeze-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> Just went ahead and ordered one. Can't wait until she arrives!


Excellent!! Be sure to check the outside of the box, before opening the package. There should be a label with S/N. If you happen to get September/October, I would return/replace it as they are known to have purple traces/defects. Also, you can check what firmware version you're using after powering up the monitor.

Turn brightness all the way to 0
Turn contrast all the way to 0
Hold down the middle button on the selector for roughly 5-6 seconds.

: )


----------



## Kefkiroth

Hey all, I read through quite a bit of this thread and just want to share my experience after a couple of days gaming with the GN27C.

Because of the panel lottery and various issues reported with the Samsung monitors, I decided to look into the MSI G27C and Viotek GN27C as alternatives as there seem to be less reported issues on them around the web. I ultimately decided on the cheaper GN27C at $249 and took a gamble on an unknown manufacturer, as supposedly the panels are basically the same on the G27C and GN27C. Disclaimer: I'm still waiting for the DisplayPort cable I ordered with it, but I would not assume the jump from 120Hz on HDMI to 144Hz on DisplayPort would present any significant differences. Also, I have not upgraded to a FreeSync GPU yet (running an R9 280X).

Wanted a budget 1080p 144hz that had better colors than a TN and it definitely delivers. CFG70 apparently uses a different panel with somewhat better colors, but it's a small price to pay for a mostly issue-free panel. People say 27" is too big for 1080p but it isn't really noticeable for me (YMMV depending on how far you place it). 24" would fit a little better on my desk, but I've grown to appreciate the immersive size. Backlight bleed is nearly nonexistent, and no dead pixels. I've heard of a blue hue issue with FreeSync, but I've also heard that it only occurs on a specific windmill demo and not during gaming. In any case, I hope I won't encounter this issue or any other issue upon getting a FreeSync GPU.

120 FPS at the very least is glorious, especially in games like Overwatch (had to lower settings to medium to maintain it, but the differences are subtle). I don't feel any lag compared to my brother's 120 Hz ASUS TN (forgot the specific model) as people seem to say about VA panels.

If anyone wants a 1080p 144Hz monitor at a good price point without having to settle for TN colors and viewing angles, this one is a solid recommendation. Going to 1440p pretty much doubles the price when this one pretty much ticks all the boxes. Personally, after my GN27C, I'll just wait a couple years for a 4K 144Hz monitor and for GPU power to catch up to it.

Hope this experience gives some decent insight as information is pretty much nonexistent on the G27C and GN27C.


----------



## Kinetix

Sooo, this is my C24FG70 in comparison to my old S24C750P (both Samsung VA screens):

http://i.imgur.com/kZXxJc6.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/LNSF453.jpg

Apologies for the wonky positioning, I know that skews things a bit but I think it's still pretty clear. That's a pretty noticeable difference in uniformity.


----------



## Freeze-

That's just like mine... - See post. http://www.overclock.net/t/1626827/is-this-acceptable-back-light-bleeding-on-a-curved-va-monitor

I'm thinking of getting a replacement but scared that it will be the same (heard others with this particular model are getting the same style of backlight bleed as well)

The backlight bleed kinda looks like batman symbol..


----------



## Kinetix

Nice eerie red lighting.

This is the second one I've tried and it's got very similar bleed to the first one. How noticeable is it for you in use? That one sprout in the bottom-left corner looks nearly identical on my screen and yours, that's the bit I notice the most.

If I had Batman funds I bet I could get a perfect dark screen.


----------



## Nicholars

Its the curve I think... the reason why these new monitors have bad BLB, would be better if they were flat. 34" 3440x1440 the curve is quite good, but on a 27" I have no idea why they are curved.


----------



## Freeze-

Not too noticeable but I haven't really played any titles that are pitch black. I am looking for to getting my Hands on Outlast 2.


----------



## Gdourado

Hi,

I am wondering how the curve works in use.
The curved displays on Ultra wide large screens kind of makes sense to me.
Because they strech out to the sides and a person usually sits close to them.
But on TV's, it doesn't make too much sense to me, because a person usually sit's far away, and as such, it is not "inside" the curve to take advantage of it.
I'm kind of thinking the same with this, as even the 27 inch is not big enough for the user to be inside the curve. We would have to be using the screen with the nose right next to it.

But how does it work in use?
Is the curve really an advantage?

Cheers!


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetix*
> 
> Sooo, this is my C24FG70 in comparison to my old S24C750P (both Samsung VA screens):
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/kZXxJc6.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/LNSF453.jpg
> 
> Apologies for the wonky positioning, I know that skews things a bit but I think it's still pretty clear. That's a pretty noticeable difference in uniformity.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freeze-*
> 
> That's just like mine... - See post. http://www.overclock.net/t/1626827/is-this-acceptable-back-light-bleeding-on-a-curved-va-monitor
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a replacement but scared that it will be the same (heard others with this particular model are getting the same style of backlight bleed as well)
> 
> The backlight bleed kinda looks like batman symbol..


If you 2 are adventurous you can repair back light bleed. Back light bleed, and IPS glow are not 1 in the same. Back light bleed commonly happens when the panel is receeded from being flush with the bezel thus the edge lit LED's can be seen illuminating the back of the screen from the corner of the bezel of the panel. This is typically more commonly repaired in laptops. Here is am image to assist with what i'm talking about


Based on this image you will receive back light bleed when the black part of the panel isn't flush with the grey part. This is because the LED's of the edge lighting are flush with the grey part while the panel is not. Obviously i'm not saying this is acceptable, but it is repairable. I'm guessing this is more prevalent in curved displays because it is probably harder to get a monitor with a curve flush against the bezel.

Note this is not a panel defect, but more of a physical 2mm leak defect around the edge of the bezel. This should not be confused with IPS glow which is along the entirety of the screen because of the nature of the panel.


----------



## Erecshyrinol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetix*
> 
> Nice eerie red lighting.
> 
> This is the second one I've tried and it's got very similar bleed to the first one. How noticeable is it for you in use? That one sprout in the bottom-left corner looks nearly identical on my screen and yours, that's the bit I notice the most.
> 
> If I had Batman funds I bet I could get a perfect dark screen.


I have a S27C750p as well and it's got as perfect of a uniformity as you can hope for from a LCD - and no "sprouts" either, even at 100 brightness. Perhaps a camera with a low aperture setting would capture something, but nothing you could see with a naked eye. So, you already paid as much as it is necessary for as dark as a LCD screen gets, barring tricks like local dimming.

It's just luck of the draw
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> Its the curve I think... the reason why these new monitors have bad BLB, would be better if they were flat. 34" 3440x1440 the curve is quite good, but on a 27" I have no idea why they are curved.


I've noticed the advantages of the curve even on a friend's 24'' model. It helps with peripheral vision a bit. I did a test with Dark Souls by cloning the image on two 24'' monitors, one of which was curved. Made sure I'm at the same distance from both. Keeping track of everything on the screen was slightly (but noticably) easier on the curved monitor.

But it would perhaps annoy me in Photoshop, CAD or anywhere else you want to see perfectly straight lines. It would probably not be a huge problem though.


----------



## TomCruisader

Hello guys.

Made an account just to share expectations so far.

I bought the 24" version of the 144hz monitor.

Manufactured February 2017 according to Samsung, I asked them, EU retail.


http://imgur.com/8lKkd


Quick FAQ:

1. Purple artifacts?
Yes it has them, but not so much like in this video (



) I'd say way less, especially when I set the Black EQ to 15 I don't notice it, trails are there but colorless

2. Any issues so far in games?
None, I am addicted to this monitor. Feels like old days with the premium CRT displays. Actions are instant. No trailing, or ghosting or anything like that. Everything is gorgeous.

3. Cables?
HDMI 2.0; DP 1.2

4. Cons?
Stand is weird, like really weird which makes the monitor sitting on your desk kinda weird. It eats unneeded space.

Video Test:


----------



## Unrivaledx21

Just received a new one and this time it is January! Firmware 1004. It is nearly flawless in terms of all the prior defects I'd found. No backlight bleeding, extremely minimal clouding, greatly reduced trailing, proper freesync, excellent uniformity, and no noticeable dark banding. It even has the best calibration report I've seen yet. Problem? Oh yeah so after I checked for all those things I found multiple dead pixels!!! ***. The sad part is I am considering keeping it just because it is the best of all of the ones I've had.


----------



## Freeze-

Nice find guys! That's a hard choice.. I would exchange it if it had multiple dead pixels. Where did you purchase it from?


----------



## Freeze-

February!? Wow nice!!! May we know where you purchased it from? So far i've gotten nothing but September (from Amazon) and November (on Newegg)


----------



## TomCruisader

None of these retailers.

It's a local computer store that is direct seller of Samsung.. .So basically from Samsung.
I showed them the video from this thread, and Samsung replayed to me that these are made Feb 2017, latest as of date.

So far 0 issues.

I don't have that purple bleed, and even when I have it (only shows when Black EQ is between 11-13 dunno why) it is way, waaay less then what is shown on the original video. I'd say at least 70% less.

In games as I stated it is flawless. Awesome responsiveness and 144hz goodness without dealing with crap tier TN.

@Unrivaledx21
Sorry to hear it


----------



## kd5151

just got mine. bought it off newegg. says built in jan 2017 on back of monitor. firmware 1004. s/n 0q64htsj100188

color really pops!
no dead pixels.
back light bleed is there but is minor.
curve is amazing! at least for me.

let me get back to testing! thanks!


----------



## Biecher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> just got mine. bought it off newegg. says built in jan 2017 on back of monitor. firmware 1004. s/n 0q64htsj100188
> 
> color really pops!
> no dead pixels.
> back light bleed is there but is minor.
> curve is amazing! at least for me.
> 
> let me get back to testing! thanks!


which one did you order? CF791 maybe?


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biecher*
> 
> which one did you order? CF791 maybe?


no the c24fg70.


----------



## TomCruisader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> curve is amazing! at least for me.


Yeah I really like it too!

Btw cannot get the arena lighting going on (depending on the sound of the game).
Most likely because I use Display Port and headphones plugged in directly to the PC. Not sure.


----------



## Unrivaledx21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomCruisader*
> 
> Yeah I really like it too!
> 
> Btw cannot get the arena lighting going on (depending on the sound of the game).
> Most likely because I use Display Port and headphones plugged in directly to the PC. Not sure.


The arena lighting is a gimmick mostly due to it's lack of proper implementation. To get it working you need to have headphones/speakers plugged directly into the monitor via 3.5mm. With built-in speakers, even if low key, the arena lighting feature would be very cool. As it is it's just eh, and what is more of a let down is that they didn't include an always on setting if say need to see something on the desk at night time.

With that said it is cool to have it included at all, but just leaves me contemplating all of the things it could've been. lol


----------



## Unrivaledx21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freeze-*
> 
> Nice find guys! That's a hard choice.. I would exchange it if it had multiple dead pixels. Where did you purchase it from?


The dead pixels are in very noticeable spots on the screen more towards left mid and upper mid. It is alarming to get a monitor with dead pixels and this is my first time ever having any dead pixels on any screen. I'm sure some of you here must know how dragged out of a process that it is to get a good version of this monitor. When comparing dead pixels vs bad clouding and backlight problems and/or thick dark bands, I am strongly sided with the dead pixels. It is a messed up situation to say that dead pixels on arrival is an acceptable thing, when it obviously isn't, but the only alternative here is to give up and buy a different monitor. It twists my head about to get a replacement and it end up being worse than the previous one.


----------



## TomCruisader

I don't think I am special snowflake that won from the monitor bingo.
So far I am one of the many with February 2017 release, another guy is with the 27" Feb 2017 and he has 0 issues too.

I really like the monitor, my recommendation: buy from a official retailer of Samsung, like I did. This way I had direct contact with Samsung and communicated with them regarding this issue.

Amazon and others well known are probably stocked up with old revisions.


----------



## Freeze-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomCruisader*
> 
> I don't think I am special snowflake that won from the monitor bingo.
> So far I am one of the many with February 2017 release, another guy is with the 27" Feb 2017 and he has 0 issues too.
> 
> I really like the monitor, my recommendation: buy from a official retailer of Samsung, like I did. This way I had direct contact with Samsung and communicated with them regarding this issue.
> 
> Amazon and others well known are probably stocked up with old revisions.


Thank you.


----------



## Malorne

Purple trailing can be really minimal depending on the panel lottery i guess. There are other ways to test it but i find it really easy to test "purple trailing" by scrolling down imgur comments at a medium speed while using middle mouse button pressed.

Since you're the first guy here with a February model could you test it there? (here have a random link with lots of comments


http://imgur.com/iQRZZ

 )
alternatively you could try the infamous COD picture. thanks in advance!


----------



## Freeze-

Going to give that a shot tonight!


----------



## Unrivaledx21

Got another one and this time it screen flickering. The entire screen is making a double vision/flicker effect at all times.


----------



## Freeze-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unrivaledx21*
> 
> Got another one and this time it screen flickering. The entire screen is making a double vision/flicker effect at all times.


Oh no.. ):
What manufacturer date? Is the firmware version 1.004?


----------



## Unrivaledx21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freeze-*
> 
> Oh no.. ):
> What manufacturer date? Is the firmware version 1.004?


1004 and January again. I am told I can no longer get it replaced now because it was removed from stock due to repeated problems.


----------



## Freeze-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unrivaledx21*
> 
> 1004 and January again. I am told I can no longer get it replaced now because it was removed from stock due to repeated problems.


ohh what );

Maybe buy from Samsung directly? $310 (tax included)


----------



## TomCruisader

I just cannot understand this









Like I said several guys in YouTube are sporting the Feb 2017 (my revision) with 0 problems.

This is really annoying... Sorry to hear it guys.

Only advise I can give is look to buy the Feb 2017 revision.
Serial number ends with "L"


----------



## sliq

Seems like I got stuck with the October revision..First monitor had some bad backlight bleed/clouding. I couldn't see the purple ghosting issue in game, but It was noticeable when I was scrolling through the imgur comments section and that counterstrike pic test posted earlier.. Second monitor is basically the same as the first monitor, except it doesn't have as bad backlight bleeding/clouding.

Both of them seem to be firmware 1.002. I searched most of this thread and google, and can not for the life of me figure out how to update the firmware.

Can someone please explain how to update the firmware?

Also, I attached the 2 monitor color calibration reports below. I am still learning all this color calibration stuff, but it seems like the 2nd monitor is slightly better. Can anyone confirm?



http://imgur.com/kiS9c


Thanks.


----------



## Unrivaledx21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sliq*
> 
> Seems like I got stuck with the October revision..First monitor had some bad backlight bleed/clouding. I couldn't see the purple ghosting issue in game, but It was noticeable when I was scrolling through the imgur comments section and that counterstrike pic test posted earlier.. Second monitor is basically the same as the first monitor, except it doesn't have as bad backlight bleeding/clouding.
> 
> Both of them seem to be firmware 1.002. I searched most of this thread and google, and can not for the life of me figure out how to update the firmware.
> 
> Can someone please explain how to update the firmware?
> 
> Also, I attached the 2 monitor color calibration reports below. I am still learning all this color calibration stuff, but it seems like the 2nd monitor is slightly better. Can anyone confirm?
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/kiS9c
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Having tried 1001.1, 1002.2, and now 1004 firmware versions I just want to let you know that the 1002.2 is a major improvement over 1001.1. There is no overall trailing fix in any of them other than it appears to be reduced in 1004 at the cost of potential slower response (cannot confirm). If you do not have noticeable clouding or bleeding and 1002.2, nor any other problems, take it as a win.

The firmware cannot be updated other than by Samsung directly and is not recommended to request them to do this.

As for the calibration reports both of them are quite good. Ideally you'd want a steady line around 6500, as close to 2.2 gamma as possible, and as low as possible delta E. I have had ones that had 3.75 delta E and very jumpy grayscale chromaticity. In all honestly I didn't notice a difference between the bad calibration reports and good ones in regards to color accuracy etc.


----------



## Unrivaledx21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomCruisader*
> 
> I just cannot understand this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said several guys in YouTube are sporting the Feb 2017 (my revision) with 0 problems.
> 
> This is really annoying... Sorry to hear it guys.
> 
> Only advise I can give is look to buy the Feb 2017 revision.
> Serial number ends with "L"


I appreciate the info, but to be honest was getting told November and December was to be better and yet still even with January am getting problems. I didn't notice backlight problems and clouding in the January two, but dead pixels and flickering that can't seem to be fixed which is just very bad to tolerate. I was honestly willing to give it another try since I felt like I was getting closer and closer to a proper one, but apparently I cannot get issued a replacement. Never in my life had to return something so many times.

Anyhow, please let me know the firmware version that the February model has. If it is 1004 I wouldn't really expect any differences from November to February other than some get lucky with quality by batch.


----------



## Freeze-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unrivaledx21*
> 
> I appreciate the info, but to be honest was getting told November and December was to be better and yet still even with January am getting problems. I didn't notice backlight problems and clouding in the January two, but dead pixels and flickering that can't seem to be fixed which is just very bad to tolerate. I was honestly willing to give it another try since I felt like I was getting closer and closer to a proper one, but apparently I cannot get issued a replacement. Never in my life had to return something so many times.
> 
> Anyhow, please let me know the firmware version that the February model has. If it is 1004 I wouldn't really expect any differences from November to February other than some get lucky with quality by batch.


Try newegg? They have November versions


----------



## sliq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unrivaledx21*
> 
> Having tried 1001.1, 1002.2, and now 1004 firmware versions I just want to let you know that the 1002.2 is a major improvement over 1001.1. There is no overall trailing fix in any of them other than it appears to be reduced in 1004 at the cost of potential slower response (cannot confirm). If you do not have noticeable clouding or bleeding and 1002.2, nor any other problems, take it as a win.
> 
> The firmware cannot be updated other than by Samsung directly and is not recommended to request them to do this.
> 
> As for the calibration reports both of them are quite good. Ideally you'd want a steady line around 6500, as close to 2.2 gamma as possible, and as low as possible delta E. I have had ones that had 3.75 delta E and very jumpy grayscale chromaticity. In all honestly I didn't notice a difference between the bad calibration reports and good ones in regards to color accuracy etc.


Good to know. Thank you for the reply.

Yea, the clouding is only noticeable when the screen is pitch black. Even then, I don't think it is too distracting. Hopefully this doesn't worsen over time though.

Don't have the patience to deal with the shipping nonsense so I guess I will stick with the 2nd monitor. Overall, I am extremely happy with this screen! Then again, I am coming from an average 60hz ultrabook 13.3" display lol so this a major upgrade for me.


----------



## TomCruisader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unrivaledx21*
> 
> Anyhow, please let me know the firmware version that the February model has. If it is 1004 I wouldn't really expect any differences from November to February other than some get lucky with quality by batch.


Could you please tell me how to find out?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malorne*
> 
> Since you're the first guy here with a February model could you test it there? (here have a random link with lots of comments
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/iQRZZ
> 
> )
> alternatively you could try the infamous COD picture. thanks in advance!


When I do, there is slight purple line above of the top of the comment itself. Thickness about 1 millimeter. Anything else stays the same.
However when I crank the black EQ a bit, it disappears. No purple trailing of any sort.


----------



## Malorne

Quote:


> When I do, there is slight purple line above of the top of the comment itself. Thickness about 1 millimeter. Anything else stays the same.
> However when I crank the black EQ a bit, it disappears. No purple trailing of any sort.


Yup sounds about right, thnx for testing !


----------



## Unrivaledx21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomCruisader*
> 
> Could you please tell me how to find out?
> When I do, there is slight purple line above of the top of the comment itself. Thickness about 1 millimeter. Anything else stays the same.
> However when I crank the black EQ a bit, it disappears. No purple trailing of any sort.


To open the service menu change the brightness and contrast both to 0 and hold select for 5 seconds. Here you will see its supposed firmware identification near the bottom above checksum. To exit the menu go up until you reach power off and down to choose it. Turn monitor back on


----------



## TomCruisader

Checked it - frimware is 1004.0

Same as the rest basically.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malorne*
> 
> Yup sounds about right, thnx for testing !


Check my original post. I have a video with the same picture.
Although I give no flying [email protected]#^ about CoD since I hate it with passion and I am not planning to play it, so I cannot give feedback about actual gameplay.


----------



## Unrivaledx21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomCruisader*
> 
> Checked it - frimware is 1004.0
> 
> Same as the rest basically.
> Check my original post. I have a video with the same picture.
> Although I give no flying [email protected]#^ about CoD since I hate it with passion and I am not planning to play it, so I cannot give feedback about actual gameplay.


After running extensive tests I've found the flickering one doesn't have flickering when switching from Wide to 23" 16:9 (not really a suitable option since quality diminishes) and is eliminated when going from display port to HDMI instead. (120hz max and no freesync) So it might be a faulty display port. I did test multiple DP wires and all had the same outcome.


----------



## Falkentyne

Are you guys with the 1.004 / February version getting the purple overdrive color shift issue? Have you guys actually tested for it directly?

Does it still DOUBLE STROBE at 60hz refresh rate with response time set to fast or fastest (Strobing mode?)


----------



## Kinetix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unrivaledx21*
> 
> Just received a new one and this time it is January! Firmware 1004. It is nearly flawless in terms of all the prior defects I'd found. No backlight bleeding, extremely minimal clouding, greatly reduced trailing, proper freesync, excellent uniformity, and no noticeable dark banding. It even has the best calibration report I've seen yet. Problem? Oh yeah so after I checked for all those things I found multiple dead pixels!!! ***. The sad part is I am considering keeping it just because it is the best of all of the ones I've had.


Were your previous screens particularly...bleedy? That's the one thing I'm trying to get rid of in my constant return cycle. Haven't run into any dead pixels or trailing problems, I just want a screen that's dark when its dark.


----------



## Unrivaledx21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetix*
> 
> Were your previous screens particularly...bleedy? That's the one thing I'm trying to get rid of in my constant return cycle. Haven't run into any dead pixels or trailing problems, I just want a screen that's dark when its dark.


Majority of them, but there better ones that exist. The one that flickers when using display port actually has excellent uniformity and zero clouding.


----------



## Freeze-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unrivaledx21*
> 
> Majority of them, but there better ones that exist. The one that flickers when using display port actually has excellent uniformity and zero clouding.


I still get clouding when I use DP ): (On all the CFG70 I tested) lol


----------



## Kinetix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freeze-*
> 
> I still get clouding when I use DP ): (On all the CFG70 I tested) lol


Only on DP? Does it go away with HDMI?

I ordered my new screen from Samsung directly, we'll see if it fares any better.


----------



## Unrivaledx21

Won't be only DP, but I meant the one that flickers when I use DP as it seems it came with a broken DP. All of the October models I had came with very bad backlight bleeding, clouding, and poor uniformity. The two January ones that had other problems didn't have those issues. The first January had clouding in the upper left mid area and that was all. The second was flawless in that regard, but if I kept it would only be able to use 120hz through HDMI and not have access to freesync in the future.

Edit: Here is an image link showing the first January on left, and second on the right.



http://imgur.com/2PIqwPS


----------



## Kinetix

Damn, those are both massive improvements over the Novembers I've been getting. Here's hoping the one I ordered from Samsung is a newer revision, maybe it'll have better chances.


----------



## Freeze-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetix*
> 
> Only on DP? Does it go away with HDMI?
> 
> I ordered my new screen from Samsung directly, we'll see if it fares any better.


I use HDMI so I can get the full 144hz experience.


----------



## Freeze-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetix*
> 
> Damn, those are both massive improvements over the Novembers I've been getting. Here's hoping the one I ordered from Samsung is a newer revision, maybe it'll have better chances.


Same, I ordered directly from Samsung... Paying the full $310..


----------



## Freeze-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unrivaledx21*
> 
> Won't be only DP, but I meant the one that flickers when I use DP as it seems it came with a broken DP. All of the October models I had came with very bad backlight bleeding, clouding, and poor uniformity. The two January ones that had other problems didn't have those issues. The first January had clouding in the upper left mid area and that was all. The second was flawless in that regard, but if I kept it would only be able to use 120hz through HDMI and not have access to freesync in the future.
> 
> Edit: Here is an image link showing the first January on left, and second on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/2PIqwPS


Both looks like keepers. No purple trailing too?


----------



## Unrivaledx21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freeze-*
> 
> Both looks like keepers. No purple trailing too?


Purple trailing exists still, but seems to be greatly reduced if anything. The left one has dead pixels and the right one has the flickering when using display port. So both have problems of their own sadly.

In terms of your previous post HDMI only goes to 120hz and the display port allows 144hz.


----------



## Unrivaledx21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetix*
> 
> Damn, those are both massive improvements over the Novembers I've been getting. Here's hoping the one I ordered from Samsung is a newer revision, maybe it'll have better chances.


I hope you are able to get lucky. I've yet to find a problemless one. Might be a minor problem though that you can live with if it happens. I am still considering keeping one of the ones that I currently have even with the problems just because it is great in every other aspect.


----------



## TomCruisader

What revision are the problematic ones? Nov?


----------



## nhc511

I ordered one at Amazon. Can I ask the seller send me the newest date?


----------



## TomCruisader

Dunno, did not ordered mine from there. You could try, or look for a local retailer of Samsung in your country equivalent.


----------



## dirtbg

I just got February 2017 model of the C24FG70 and all else seems fine - FreeSync is Standard/Ultimate, no color changes in http://cdn.overclock.net/e/ed/ed3912d5_fc8fa1bd_iw7_ship2016-11-2402-29-47-39.x-ms-bmp this image.

The problem I have with this monitor is that there's a fragmented blue/green flickering line/two lines on top of each others across the screen just half a centimeter from the top of the screen, more visible on the right side but it goes all the way to the left, just barely seeing some flickering lines in the left.

The line(s) is visible ONLY in full screen games and when the monitor is set to 144Hz in the OSD and Windows settings (Windows 10, newest clean installed AMD Crimson drivers).
Line goes away when I change it to 120Hz or below, FreeSync On/Off doesn't affect the blue line nor does any other setting combination other that the refresh rate 144->120. I'm using the DP cable that came with the monitor.
The line is not visible on desktop or full screen videos even when the monitor is set to 144Hz, only in full screen games.

Couldn't find anything on this in this thread, just the FreeSync line stuff.
Any ideas? Bad panel or something on the software side as it only shows on 144Hz mode?



*EDIT: The line IS visible on desktop too if I have a wallpaper that has different colors on the top part.
Flickering line didn't show when I had plain black wallpaper or when I have Firefox in full screen (plain grey top part)
Goes away still if I change the monitor to 120Hz and below from the OSD.*

EDIT: GIF of the problem - 144Hz -mode on desktop with grainy wallpaper image)


----------



## TomCruisader

Did you bother to check what will happen with the included HDMI?

Your issue sounds familiar to this one:
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-2572192/monitor-small-thin-horizontal-lines.html

I hope it's the cable and the monitor is fine.


----------



## dirtbg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomCruisader*
> 
> Did you bother to check what will happen with the included HDMI?
> 
> Your issue sounds familiar to this one:
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-2572192/monitor-small-thin-horizontal-lines.html
> 
> I hope it's the cable and the monitor is fine.


I tried HDMI and it was fine, but that's probably just because you can only run the monitor max. 120Hz with HDMI, and with DP cable it was fine too after I lowered the refresh rate from 144Hz to 120Hz.
I'll return this one and get a new one from the same store.
Just bad luck I guess.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomCruisader*
> 
> Did you bother to check what will happen with the included HDMI?
> 
> Your issue sounds familiar to this one:
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-2572192/monitor-small-thin-horizontal-lines.html
> 
> I hope it's the cable and the monitor is fine.


That is likely a cabling issue, be it with the external cable, or the internal cable. You could either return it, or open that bad boy up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unrivaledx21*
> 
> Purple trailing exists still, but seems to be greatly reduced if anything. The left one has dead pixels and the right one has the flickering when using display port. So both have problems of their own sadly.
> 
> In terms of your previous post HDMI only goes to 120hz and the display port allows 144hz.


Purple trailing on VA panels is an issue with overdrive. My Lenovo Y27G which uses the same panel gets the purple trailing if the overdrive is set to extreme. Set it to normal and the trailing goes away.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> That is likely a cabling issue, be it with the external cable, or the internal cable. You could either return it, or open that bad boy up.
> Purple trailing on VA panels is an issue with overdrive. My Lenovo Y27G which uses the same panel gets the purple trailing if the overdrive is set to extreme. Set it to normal and the trailing goes away.


I wish Samsung has learned and the coming CHG's will have overdrive setting, so we can adjust it away. So stupid that the CFG70 doesn't have it, it was there in the early videos.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> I wish Samsung has learned and the coming CHG's will have overdrive setting, so we can adjust it away. So stupid that the CFG70 doesn't have it, it was there in the early videos.


The samsungs don't have an overdrive setting?


----------



## TomCruisader

No it does not.
However I don't have the purple issue, it is visible only between levels of Black EQ 10-13(to a very low extent), however not visible in game. Tested it several times.

Also why paying so much for that Lenovo. I'd go Eizo Foris 2421 which is superior to the Y27G in every aspect.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomCruisader*
> 
> No it does not.
> However I don't have the purple issue, it is visible only between levels of Black EQ 10-13(to a very low extent), however not visible in game. Tested it several times.
> 
> Also why paying so much for that Lenovo. I'd go Eizo Foris 2421 which is superior to the Y27G in every aspect.


I got my Y27G for $330.

I also like to play at Ultra settings in BF1. I usually get 90-130FPS. On the Eizo since it doesn't have G-sync i would not see all of those frames.


----------



## TomCruisader

Oh I see.

In Europe it costs an arm and leg, Lenovo are taking themselves a bit serious here, my Samsung costs as much as your Lenovo, the EU taxes etc. boosts the cost of any piece of tech.
Living in USA is the better choice to buy tech I guess LOL.

Anyway, I use mine mainly for Unreal Tournament and DooM 4(single not multi).


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomCruisader*
> 
> Oh I see.
> 
> In Europe it costs an arm and leg, Lenovo are taking themselves a bit serious here, my Samsung costs as much as your Lenovo, the EU taxes etc. boosts the cost of any piece of tech.
> Living in USA is the better choice to buy tech I guess LOL.
> 
> Anyway, I use mine mainly for Unreal Tournament and DooM 4(single not multi).


I got my Y27G on ebay for $330 USD shipped.

I can't even find an available Eizo 2421


----------



## nivinam

So just got mine 24" delivered.
S/n 0Q4WHTSHC00195
Any ideas when it was manufactured? Bought it from novatech uk.
I asked them in email and they said stock should be at least october but i have no idea. Tried comparing my sn with pevious comments but im lost.

Edit: also, http://i.imgur.com/UxgeoNq.jpg good or bad?


----------



## TomCruisader

Check bottom right on the back of your monitor.

Should say when is manufactured.


----------



## nivinam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomCruisader*
> 
> Check bottom right on the back of your monitor.
> 
> Should say when is manufactured.


December 2016, FB02

So i got kinda old stock since people reported even february builds but I guess once I test ill know for sure whats wrong and what not.


----------



## Unrivaledx21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nivinam*
> 
> So just got mine 24" delivered.
> S/n 0Q4WHTSHC00195
> Any ideas when it was manufactured? Bought it from novatech uk.
> I asked them in email and they said stock should be at least october but i have no idea. Tried comparing my sn with pevious comments but im lost.
> 
> Edit: also, http://i.imgur.com/UxgeoNq.jpg good or bad?


December, which has the most recent firmware, and the calibration report is very good.


----------



## Unrivaledx21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> That is likely a cabling issue, be it with the external cable, or the internal cable. You could either return it, or open that bad boy up.
> Purple trailing on VA panels is an issue with overdrive. My Lenovo Y27G which uses the same panel gets the purple trailing if the overdrive is set to extreme. Set it to normal and the trailing goes away.


Only option this monitor has like that is for strobing (standard, faster, and fastest) and the purple trailing happens on all of them.
Also, do you think it'd be a good idea to send a monitor with internal problems to Samsung for repair? My concern is that it might end up with further problems that it didn't originally have.


----------



## nivinam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unrivaledx21*
> 
> December, which has the most recent firmware, and the calibration report is very good.


Im not very good on monitor calibration numbers so could you please explain why is it "very good"? Thanks.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am wondering how the curve works in use.
> The curved displays on Ultra wide large screens kind of makes sense to me.
> Because they strech out to the sides and a person usually sits close to them.
> But on TV's, it doesn't make too much sense to me, because a person usually sit's far away, and as such, it is not "inside" the curve to take advantage of it.
> I'm kind of thinking the same with this, as even the 27 inch is not big enough for the user to be inside the curve. We would have to be using the screen with the nose right next to it.
> 
> But how does it work in use?
> Is the curve really an advantage?
> 
> Cheers!


Curve on 27 and under IMHO is a disadvantage, especially a small radius curve. Haven't seen any programs or mods able to render undistorted to a curved monitor. So if you're OK with the curved distortion and seeing it everywhere, it's ok.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> If you 2 are adventurous you can repair back light bleed. Back light bleed, and IPS glow are not 1 in the same. Back light bleed commonly happens when the panel is receeded from being flush with the bezel thus the edge lit LED's can be seen illuminating the back of the screen from the corner of the bezel of the panel. This is typically more commonly repaired in laptops. Here is am image to assist with what i'm talking about
> 
> 
> Based on this image you will receive back light bleed when the black part of the panel isn't flush with the grey part. This is because the LED's of the edge lighting are flush with the grey part while the panel is not. Obviously i'm not saying this is acceptable, but it is repairable. I'm guessing this is more prevalent in curved displays because it is probably harder to get a monitor with a curve flush against the bezel.
> 
> Note this is not a panel defect, but more of a physical 2mm leak defect around the edge of the bezel. This should not be confused with IPS glow which is along the entirety of the screen because of the nature of the panel.


Yep. The backlighting is misaligned which makes it shine on wrong parts of the panel. The construction of many panels is flimsy, they are not sealed or anything, even damn thrips can crawl inside. You can take them apart at home. They try to hold it all together often with some metal frame and push it more together with the outer plastic shell but especially for curved displays that's gonna be tough job to manage. The accuracy simply isn't that high and having a nice solid sealed panel package would be the way to go. It's not like many will be repairing these panels anyway, when they do you get dust inside it because they didn't use a clean room and you will be RMAing again and again, Hewlett Packard fail right there when refurbishing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> I wish Samsung has learned and the coming CHG's will have overdrive setting, so we can adjust it away. So stupid that the CFG70 doesn't have it, it was there in the early videos.


Agreed, there are basic options missing on the CFG70s








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nivinam*
> 
> Im not very good on monitor calibration numbers so could you please explain why is it "very good"? Thanks.


Low deviation in what the colors should look like represented in some error numbers on the report, something like dE, dC etc.

---

Waiting for the newer and flat versions.


----------



## TomCruisader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nivinam*
> 
> December 2016, FB02
> 
> So i got kinda old stock since people reported even february builds but I guess once I test ill know for sure whats wrong and what not.


I am with Feb 2017, so far no issues.
Quote:


> and the purple trailing happens on all of them.


Not on mine:





And I am not the only one. There are other guys reporting over the web that Feb 2017 - 24 or 27" have no purple trailing issues.


----------



## Unrivaledx21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomCruisader*
> 
> I am with Feb 2017, so far no issues.
> Not on mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I am not the only one. There are other guys reporting over the web that Feb 2017 - 24 or 27" have no purple trailing issues.


It's possible that your's doesn't, but I think it is the settings you have it all on that prevents you from noticing it. Try having the monitor on default settings and make sure that nVidia control panel/radeon software aren't changing any settings in regards to brightness, contrast, and gamma. Default monitor settings Black eQ 13, brightness 100, contrast 75, sharpness 60. The only difference that I've seen between multiple versions of this monitor is that when the black eQ is raised it produces a different trailing effect sometimes green and other times orange.


----------



## Unrivaledx21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nivinam*
> 
> Im not very good on monitor calibration numbers so could you please explain why is it "very good"? Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unrivaledx21*
> 
> As for the calibration reports both of them are quite good. Ideally you'd want a steady line around 6500, as close to 2.2 gamma as possible, and as low as possible delta E. I have had ones that had 3.75 delta E and very jumpy grayscale chromaticity. In all honestly I didn't notice a difference between the bad calibration reports and good ones in regards to color accuracy etc.


Gamma at 2.19 is excellent when most don't get as close to 2.2. Your grayscale chromaticity is very steady and the delta E is as well extremely good. If your's doesn't have any prominent bleeding or other defects, then you honestly got very lucky with that one and there is no reason to think twice about keeping it.


----------



## TomCruisader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unrivaledx21*
> 
> It's possible that your's doesn't, but I think it is the settings you have it all on that prevents you from noticing it. Try having the monitor on default settings and make sure that nVidia control panel/radeon software aren't changing any settings in regards to brightness, contrast, and gamma. Default monitor settings Black eQ 13, brightness 100, contrast 75, sharpness 60. The only difference that I've seen between multiple versions of this monitor is that when the black eQ is raised it produces a different trailing effect sometimes green and other times orange.


Yes, with those settings it is there, but not at the same overblown level as older models and videos.
If we compare it to the original screenshot video from the CoD game, I get more then 60% less overshoot, with regards to the other owner's monitor.
Like I said in game I cannot notice it. Does not impact my experience in any way, I love it so far, compare to my other VA monitor which is from Dell - where trailing is noticeable in some places and bleed there is visible with other colors, it's way better, in Dell's defense it is not suited for gaming so, but for the price I got it, it's an imminence value. Honestly if I had to choose between this one and some TN gaming monitor, I'd still choose the Samsung any day.
I loath TN panels, even when our boss loaded us with monitors on our work place, they were some crappy TN AOC displays, a month later I returned mine and bought a used Dell UltraSharp with IPS display, saved my work and eyes. To this day I never bought TN and never will.

My Calibration Report:


http://imgur.com/oqbQl


----------



## nivinam

Few first impression:
1. I can see the curve from the bezel but once im using it is flat for me and i barely see a difference. I dont understand why it would annoy someone, lol.
2. My monitor has slight coil whine/buzzing while using normal response and the buzzing is louder while using fastest preset, a bit annoying but possible to live unless someone know how to reduce it.
3. The strobe is amazing. When you quickly drag notepad full of text its impossible to read due to blurriness but with fastest preset its crystal clear, amazing! Have yet to see how it works in-game.
Also I have a question regarding fastest preset, what happens If I would play some game that gives bad fps? Let's say 30, would it still be crystal clear and smooth or the effect would be gone and its better just to use normal mode and fastest just for 144+ games.
4. Fastest preset does indeed lower brightness, not how earlier models were 100% brightness. I would say fastest puts it at around 60%? and even 100% isnt that bad.
5. When moving the "pink trail" reference image I do see pinkish trail in both normal and fastest but it's really not that bad. I need to test it in-game, but if its like in the image its absolutely fine and easy to deal considering this is VA and not ****ty TN panel.
6. At full black screen and 80% brightness I do see a bit of white coming out of right bottom corner but its ok for me, never found this a problem.
7. 0 dead pixels
8. What color numbers/contrasts are people using? 50/50/50 is way to reddish so for me 40/50/50 seems ok, not sure about the rest.
9. What black equalizer should I use? Any suggestions?

Even thought I read like 300 pages of comments in here before buying this monitor can't remember what other tests to do to decide how good the panel is, any help or comments are appreciated.


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nivinam*
> 
> Few first impression:
> 1. I can see the curve from the bezel but once im using it is flat for me and i barely see a difference. I dont understand why it would annoy someone, lol.
> 2. My monitor has slight coil whine/buzzing while using normal response and the buzzing is louder while using fastest preset, a bit annoying but possible to live unless someone know how to reduce it.
> 3. The strobe is amazing. When you quickly drag notepad full of text its impossible to read due to blurriness but with fastest preset its crystal clear, amazing! Have yet to see how it works in-game.
> Also I have a question regarding fastest preset, what happens If I would play some game that gives bad fps? Let's say 30, would it still be crystal clear and smooth or the effect would be gone and its better just to use normal mode and fastest just for 144+ games.
> 4. Fastest preset does indeed lower brightness, not how earlier models were 100% brightness. I would say fastest puts it at around 60%? and even 100% isnt that bad.
> 5. When moving the "pink trail" reference image I do see pinkish trail in both normal and fastest but it's really not that bad. I need to test it in-game, but if its like in the image its absolutely fine and easy to deal considering this is VA and not ****ty TN panel.
> 6. At full black screen and 80% brightness I do see a bit of white coming out of right bottom corner but its ok for me, never found this a problem.
> 7. 0 dead pixels
> 8. What color numbers/contrasts are people using? 50/50/50 is way to reddish so for me 40/50/50 seems ok, not sure about the rest.
> 9. What black equalizer should I use? Any suggestions?
> 
> Even thought I read like 300 pages of comments in here before buying this monitor can't remember what other tests to do to decide how good the panel is, any help or comments are appreciated.


Which monitor are u talking about??


----------



## nivinam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> Which monitor are u talking about??


C24FG70


----------



## NaSHOP

First of all, I must say that English is not my native language, so I apologize for any typos or syntax errors.

I have a problem with this monitor (JAN-17, FB02). When I set the monitor to 144hz (through DisplayPort, of course), flashing lines appear on the edges of on-screen objects, such as icons, text, and even the taskbar. The problem even affects the OSD menu of the monitor.

These lines do not appear immediately, but should spend a few minutes with mixed color patterns displayed on the screen (such as a game or wallpaper). I think it can be a problem of overheating, because when I turn the monitor off for a few seconds, the problem disappears for a moment.

If someone wants to test the problem quickly, just configure the following wallpaper, at 144hz refresh rate and wait a few minutes:

WALLPAPER

I tested three different DisplayPort cables on two PCs: Geforce GTX1070 (Windows 10) and Intel HD4400 (OpenSuse Leap 42), respectively, with the same result.

The problem is solved by lowering the refresh rate to 120hz (or less) or using an HDMI cable, which is limited to the same frequency anyway.

I will try to upload a photo with the problem, but strangely my LG V10 is not able to capture it due to the noise of the image capture.

I do not know if it is a problem just from my monitor or it is a model / firmware problem.

Thank you in advance for your help and feedback. With this I take the decision if I perform an RMA.

All the best.


----------



## TomCruisader

LOL yeah I see it too, mine is at the top right corner, barely visible.
Once I lower it to 120hz it disappears, most likely because of the refresh rate.
The strange thing is it is with this wallpaper.
Try http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php and choose green color and then hit F11 to enter full screen. I have no issues, but with the wallpaper you gave me I can see the small flicker you spoke about but like I said - only in the top right.

Again this is really strange. I also loaded windows 10 default color wallpapers. Went trough all the colors without any issues, tried multiple green based wallpapers - again 0 issues. Only with this one you gave the line appears. Mine is about few centimeters long

Try this wallpaper:


http://imgur.com/ZfEXo


It is also mainly green - I have zero issues with this one. Give it a try.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomCruisader*
> 
> LOL yeah I see it too, mine is at the top right corner, barely visible.
> Once I lower it to *120Mhz* it disappears, most likely because of the refresh rate.
> The strange thing is it is with this wallpaper.
> Try http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php and choose green color and then hit F11 to enter full screen. I have no issues, but with the wallpaper you gave me I can see the small flicker you spoke about but like I said - only in the top right.
> 
> Again this is really strange. I also loaded windows 10 default color wallpapers. Went trough all the colors without any issues, tried multiple green based wallpapers - again 0 issues. Only with this one you gave the line appears. Mine is about few centimeters long
> 
> Try this wallpaper:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ZfEXo
> 
> 
> It is also mainly green - I have zero issues with this one. Give it a try.


You do realise you are running your monitor at 120 million hertz?


----------



## NaSHOP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomCruisader*
> 
> LOL yeah I see it too, mine is at the top right corner, barely visible.
> Once I lower it to 120hz it disappears, most likely because of the refresh rate.
> The strange thing is it is with this wallpaper.
> Try http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php and choose green color and then hit F11 to enter full screen. I have no issues, but with the wallpaper you gave me I can see the small flicker you spoke about but like I said - only in the top right.
> 
> Again this is really strange. I also loaded windows 10 default color wallpapers. Went trough all the colors without any issues, tried multiple green based wallpapers - again 0 issues. Only with this one you gave the line appears. Mine is about few centimeters long
> 
> Try this wallpaper:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ZfEXo
> 
> 
> It is also mainly green - I have zero issues with this one. Give it a try.


Greetings TomCruisader. My feedback on this subject:

I have performed the test you recommended on the site jasonfarrel.com and I have no errors with any of the solid colors that appear there.

The "hero" wallpaper, by default in Windows 10, does not give me errors either.

The wallpaper of the "truck in the grass" that you recommended, does not give me errors either.

I have noticed, that what triggers the blink error most are the well-defined patterns of high contrasts related to black and green. To understand me better, the first time I noticed this error, was playing the "Age of Empires 3". After playing about 10-15 minutes, when I positioned the camera in a forest full of trees, everything began to blink on the screen. Then I looked at something else, like sand or the sea, and the blinking disappeared. I looked again at the forest and the blinking came back and so on ...

That's why I figured that an image with a forest-like pattern shown in that game could trigger the flicker error. That's the reason for that specific wallpaper in my previous post.

Anyway, I have realized that not only with those green and black patterns the blinking is triggered, but with other games in warmer colors, such as desert in Dawn of War 2, it happens the same, but it seems after a little more time. At first, just looking at areas with high contrast such as units/vehicles/buildings, but waiting a little longer, no matter where you look, everything flickers.

This only reinforces my hypothesis which is a topic of overheating perhaps related to the over-effort of the VA panel of the monitor at 144hz.

I have not tested yet with another game genre, like First Person Shooters, to see how this problem affects them.

Well, any other help or feedback to the topic is welcome.

All the best.


----------



## TomCruisader

Well cannot give feedback on those particular games, since I don't play them or have them. I tested similar with terrains that have the patterns you mentioned, the games are Diablo 3 and Starcraft 2, tried it on various FPS games, however I don't get any kind of flicker, at any time or game.
Quote:


> flashing lines appear on the edges of on-screen objects, such as icons, text, and even the taskbar. The problem even affects the OSD menu of the monitor.


Forgot to mention that I don't experience this.


----------



## dirtbg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaSHOP*
> 
> Greetings TomCruisader. My feedback on this subject:
> 
> I have performed the test you recommended on the site jasonfarrel.com and I have no errors with any of the solid colors that appear there.
> 
> The "hero" wallpaper, by default in Windows 10, does not give me errors either.
> 
> The wallpaper of the "truck in the grass" that you recommended, does not give me errors either.
> 
> I have noticed, that what triggers the blink error most are the well-defined patterns of high contrasts related to black and green. To understand me better, the first time I noticed this error, was playing the "Age of Empires 3". After playing about 10-15 minutes, when I positioned the camera in a forest full of trees, everything began to blink on the screen. Then I looked at something else, like sand or the sea, and the blinking disappeared. I looked again at the forest and the blinking came back and so on ...
> 
> That's why I figured that an image with a forest-like pattern shown in that game could trigger the flicker error. That's the reason for that specific wallpaper in my previous post.
> 
> Anyway, I have realized that not only with those green and black patterns the blinking is triggered, but with other games in warmer colors, such as desert in Dawn of War 2, it happens the same, but it seems after a little more time. At first, just looking at areas with high contrast such as units/vehicles/buildings, but waiting a little longer, no matter where you look, everything flickers.
> 
> This only reinforces my hypothesis which is a topic of overheating perhaps related to the over-effort of the VA panel of the monitor at 144hz.
> 
> I have not tested yet with another game genre, like First Person Shooters, to see how this problem affects them.
> 
> Well, any other help or feedback to the topic is welcome.
> 
> All the best.


I had same kind of a problem few posts earlier with 144Hz mode with this monitor (https://gfycat.com/ThoughtfulInfiniteAnt), C24FG70 February 17 model.
Flickering line across the screen on the top part, happened only in 144Hz mode and got worse when there were different colors on the top part of the screen.


http://imgur.com/hZNd3

 <- This wallpaper made the flickering line go crazy for some reason (seen in the gif above), maybe it's the grainy image and color combination.

Maybe it has something to do with those "quantum dots"?
Returned the monitor and got a different one. Guess I have to wait year or two for better VA/IPS monitor suited for 144Hz gaming.


----------



## TomCruisader

Tested both wallpapers, I have no flickering at all.
It shows like I said with the green leaf wallpaper, and it's odd. I tried numerous others without any issue, ONLY this wallpaper does it, and again like I said top right, very short line.
I don't consider this an issue, but then again it is not severe like yours so, that does not count for you guys I guess...


----------



## NaSHOP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtbg*
> 
> I had same kind of a problem few posts earlier with 144Hz mode with this monitor (https://gfycat.com/ThoughtfulInfiniteAnt), C24FG70 February 17 model.
> Flickering line across the screen on the top part, happened only in 144Hz mode and got worse when there were different colors on the top part of the screen.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/hZNd3
> 
> <- This wallpaper made the flickering line go crazy for some reason (seen in the gif above), maybe it's the grainy image and color combination.
> 
> Maybe it has something to do with those "quantum dots"?
> Returned the monitor and got a different one. Guess I have to wait year or two for better VA/IPS monitor suited for 144Hz gaming.


Holy ****, I mean Holy ****!

With these wallpapers the monitor has a macabre flicker. Especially with the one with orange tones. That kind of flicker should be considered illegal xD.

Anyway, I reiterate that the flickering appears after a while and not instantly looking at the wallpaper alone (configured as wallpaper because when viewed with the image viewer or through the browser, no problem).

I see no reason to return the monitor and replace it with a new one. It is almost certainly a problem of model design and that no new version, so far, is error free. I want to stay for the moment in Full-HD and despite the mentioned errors, solved lowering the refresh rate to 120hz, it is still a good replacement in terms of image quality and features for my "old" LG 24GM77-B, which by the way, never gave me a single problem.

As you say, I will also expect a next monitor with excellent performance at a decent price, with a more mature VA / IPS panel, or better yet, an OLED or future μLED panel (dreaming is free).

To conclude, does anyone know if it is possible to perform a firmware update to this monitor? (Without sending it back to Samsung, I mean).

All the best.


----------



## TomCruisader

Tried it (for about an hour).
Nothing wrong with mine. Other than the fact that I dislike the wallpaper nothing else wrong.


----------



## Nicholars

You would think they would test these things, flickering, purple trails etc. and just not release the monitors until they fixed the problems,


----------



## NaSHOP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> You would think they would test these things, flickering, purple trails etc. and just not release the monitors until they fixed the problems,


Unfortunately, that's the way things are today. The companies not only launch software in beta state, but now apparently also the hardware.

It reminds me a bit of the Galaxy Note 7 fiasco. These people apparently don't learn the meaning of "quality control", identify and solve problems BEFORE launching a product to the market and not using customers as betatesters.


----------



## nivinam

Anyone having any coil whine issues? When using I hear slight coil whine but that's not the worst thing.

What's more annoying is when PC is off, monitors LED starts blinking and in those intervals I keep hearing high pitch coil whine, it's so annoying.

Anyway to get rid of that pitch?

C24FG70


----------



## NaSHOP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nivinam*
> 
> Anyone having any coil whine issues? When using I hear slight coil whine but that's not the worst thing.
> 
> What's more annoying is when PC is off, monitors LED starts blinking and in those intervals I keep hearing high pitch coil whine, it's so annoying.
> 
> Anyway to get rid of that pitch?
> 
> C24FG70


I have this monitor for a week and I have not heard any coil whine ... yet.

Make sure the power cord is securely connected to the monitor, as well as the power adapter.

The easy test is if you have a multimeter with thin terminal cables (or make them yourself with small cables) that you can insert into the output of the power adapter of the monitor, you can verify that the transformer gives you 19Vdc and 3.1A.

The more complex test, in case you have or can get an oscilloscope, you can see if there are abnormal variations in the voltage output, which could be producing that annoying noise.

Anyway, the fact that the monitor is off (assuming it stops the current to the backlight) and follow the blinking, tells me almost certainly that something is failing internally. It would be good to take the device back to the store to have it properly checked.

Please, give us feedback.

All the best.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nivinam*
> 
> Anyone having any coil whine issues? When using I hear slight coil whine but that's not the worst thing.
> 
> What's more annoying is when PC is off, monitors LED starts blinking and in those intervals I keep hearing high pitch coil whine, it's so annoying.
> 
> Anyway to get rid of that pitch?
> 
> C24FG70


I've had over 10 of these QC nightmares and every one did this too.
There's nothing you can do besides manually turning the monitor off before turning off your PC, or you can do it after but that's more steps.
The LED setting in the OSD brilliantly doesn't apply to the monitor while it's in sleep mode, so even if there wasn't coil whine you have to deal with a blinking blue light that can't be stopped.
The minimum time for the off timer is 1 hour that you would have to deal with coil whine, if we could make it 1 minute after being in sleep mode that would have solved this problem.
Enabling strobing enables coil whine most people notice as well.

Samsung's engineers still have their mothers dress them every morning

If someone knows of a more convenient way of stopping the monitor from entering sleep mode/blinking light and noise mode I'd like to know too.
Even if you could make the LED always on also in sleep mode I'd just cover it with some tape and the noise would be gone, but it has to default to sleep mode and default to blinking coil whine...
I hate this monitor so much


----------



## Nicholars

Why don't you just stick something over the LED? Either a bit of tape, or you can get these things called LED DIMS, I stick them on any offensive LED's.


----------



## crbn

I picked up one of the C24FG70s, January. No dead pixels, but after a while there's some of smearing/colour trails on high contrast images.

It's otherwise got negligible backlight bleed, and am appreciating the increased contrast over my previous TN. Though gradients are not as good as I was expecting - a marginal improvement over 6-bit TN (perhaps this is a game/compression thing? Either way I can still see stepping in the grey BG of Steam :/)

That said it's remarkable how much of a blue backlight tint there was to the old monitor's image.

Curved still weirds if me out a bit with desktop use, but it's fine in games and video.

So despite the colour trails, I'm leaning to keeping it. I just need to put more time in to Dishonored 2/Deus Ex MD (and a bit of Doom 3) to really see if it's too bothersome.

Edit: I don't have any whining noises, but the blinking LED is kinda annoying. Would be so much better if you could just turn it off without an input. Then again, I always turn my PC off at the wall when done, so its not a problem for me.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Why don't you just stick something over the LED? Either a bit of tape, or you can get these things called LED DIMS, I stick them on any offensive LED's.


The LED isn't really a big problem just as a visual thing... but it still should have an off option, and if it did that would have also solved the coil whine problem with it.


----------



## PCM2

If you hold down the joystick for a few seconds, after the signal from the PC has been lost, it should turn off. As noted in my review of the model.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crbn*
> 
> I picked up one of the C24FG70s, January. No dead pixels, but after a while there's some of smearing/colour trails on high contrast images.
> 
> It's otherwise got negligible backlight bleed, and am appreciating the increased contrast over my previous TN. Though gradients are not as good as I was expecting - a marginal improvement over 6-bit TN (perhaps this is a game/compression thing? Either way I can still see stepping in the grey BG of Steam :/)
> 
> That said it's remarkable how much of a blue backlight tint there was to the old monitor's image.
> 
> *Curved still weirds if me out a bit with desktop use*, but it's fine in games and video.
> 
> So despite the colour trails, I'm leaning to keeping it. I just need to put more time in to Dishonored 2/Deus Ex MD (and a bit of Doom 3) to really see if it's too bothersome.
> 
> Edit: I don't have any whining noises, but the blinking LED is kinda annoying. Would be so much better if you could just turn it off without an input. Then again, I always turn my PC off at the wall when done, so its not a problem for me.


Its clearly doing things to your brain, you cannot even type anymore


----------



## TomCruisader

Well I like this monitor a lot.
I know I am not the only one since there are others with my release and use it without any issues. I don't wanna fill the hate for saying it but I believe it is a good monitor. And no monitor is perfect when it comes to such specific need - 144hz.

I can see that a lot of you had various issues with it, I myself love it so far and I am not planning to return it, actually I will use it a s long as I can.
And no, I have no issues with sounds, as for the LED I don't care - I always turn everything off, it's an old habit of mine, I dislike leaving stuff plugged in when I don't plan to use it for countless hours.

Overall it's the best monitor I had, and my advice to others would be - buy directly from the manufacturer.

I did it trough a PC store like I mentioned, they are direct distributors of the monitors they sell and also managed to contact me with Samsung and explained the situation. Result - they sent me Feb 2017 model who has 0 issues not counting the one with the green wallpaper that happens only and only there (still a mystery to me), so my next one will be some Dell UltraSharp(or HDR one) as a 2nd monitor for Photoshop and some coding stuff.


----------



## fuzun

c24fg70 is currently *289 EUR* on Amazon

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01LN1QSQY?psc=1


----------



## TomCruisader

I'd say caveat emptor.
Amazon might be "flushing" the old ones left hanging in the storage. Might be the old November or December models too.


----------



## Kinetix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I've had over 10 of these QC nightmares and every one did this too.
> There's nothing you can do besides manually turning the monitor off before turning off your PC, or you can do it after but that's more steps.
> The LED setting in the OSD brilliantly doesn't apply to the monitor while it's in sleep mode, so even if there wasn't coil whine you have to deal with a blinking blue light that can't be stopped.
> The minimum time for the off timer is 1 hour that you would have to deal with coil whine, if we could make it 1 minute after being in sleep mode that would have solved this problem.
> Enabling strobing enables coil whine most people notice as well.
> 
> Samsung's engineers still have their mothers dress them every morning
> 
> If someone knows of a more convenient way of stopping the monitor from entering sleep mode/blinking light and noise mode I'd like to know too.
> Even if you could make the LED always on also in sleep mode I'd just cover it with some tape and the noise would be gone, but it has to default to sleep mode and default to blinking coil whine...
> I hate this monitor so much


So did you finally end up keeping one/giving up on return roulette? I'm still trying to get one without bleed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomCruisader*
> 
> Well I like this monitor a lot.
> I know I am not the only one since there are others with my release and use it without any issues. I don't wanna fill the hate for saying it but I believe it is a good monitor. And no monitor is perfect when it comes to such specific need - 144hz.
> 
> I can see that a lot of you had various issues with it, I myself love it so far and I am not planning to return it, actually I will use it a s long as I can.
> And no, I have no issues with sounds, as for the LED I don't care - I always turn everything off, it's an old habit of mine, I dislike leaving stuff plugged in when I don't plan to use it for countless hours.
> 
> Overall it's the best monitor I had, and my advice to others would be - buy directly from the manufacturer.
> 
> I did it trough a PC store like I mentioned, they are direct distributors of the monitors they sell and also managed to contact me with Samsung and explained the situation. Result - they sent me Feb 2017 model who has 0 issues not counting the one with the green wallpaper that happens only and only there (still a mystery to me), so my next one will be some Dell UltraSharp(or HDR one) as a 2nd monitor for Photoshop and some coding stuff.


Where'd you buy that did that? Somewhere in the US? If so, please lawd, tell me how.

I just got my most recent one from Samsung directly. It's a November revision, and while the calibration report is fantastic, it also suffers from backlight bleed. It _is_ the best one I've used so far, so there's that. I guess. Not worth much when I've been trying to buy this damn thing since late last year.

It's such a beautiful screen, otherwise; it makes me hesitant to give up on it. Now if only I could get one that was properly put together.

I don't even know where else to go as far as options. I feel the next logical step up is 4K, and those monitors aren't quite at a decent price/performance/feature mix yet. I even checked one, an ASUS, on Amazon out of curiosity, wondering if I should go with that instead, and one of the top reviews is about...the level of atrocious backlight bleed. **** is everywhere, innit?

Edit: Here's the newest one I've gotten:


http://imgur.com/3MhtN


----------



## Nicholars

I think if you have gone through 10, and are still not happy... "hate this monitor so much" its definitely time to either give up, or accept the problems!! Personally I give up after 3 attempts, 10 is just insane!


----------



## TomCruisader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetix*
> 
> So did you finally end up keeping one/giving up on return roulette? I'm still trying to get one without bleed.
> Where'd you buy that did that? Somewhere in the US? If so, please lawd, tell me how.


No, it's European retail. We got it at later pace, and I got mine directly from Samsung - Europe. Before that I asked them for the batch - when are they made.
They responded from Feb 2017, and nothing older then that.
I have no idea for US, sorry.


----------



## khyryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetix*
> 
> Edit: Here's the newest one I've gotten:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/3MhtN


I don't think they get better than that. I suspect one would have to open up the bezel and make modifications in order to see improvements in bleed, though I have no experience in doing that.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetix*
> 
> So did you finally end up keeping one/giving up on return roulette? I'm still trying to get one without bleed.


I've had the one I'm using for a while now, I wish I had something better and I wouldn't recommend this to anyone because of quality control and variance with everything about the monitor.

The second there is another high contrast high refresh rate option from a panel manufacturer other than Samsung I'll be trying it.
Dell has a 4K 60hz OLED for 3.5k, wonder how long until we get 100hz+ and how much a lower res would lower the price.
Until then garbage VA panels it is I guess...


----------



## TomCruisader

You always have the option for the Eizo 2735 one, which is also 144hz. And knowing Eizo, things will be thight.
BTW I took the liberty of commenting in your video with response to your test with the picture, I redid it with mine.
Don't worry I am not a tuber and I have no need for popularity


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomCruisader*
> 
> You always have the option for the Eizo 2735 one, which is also 144hz. And knowing Eizo, things will be thight.
> BTW I took the liberty of commenting in your video with response to your test with the picture, I redid it with mine.
> Don't worry I am not a tuber and I have no need for popularity


Eizo has the same BLB issues despite the higher price, it's not any better.


----------



## TomCruisader

Bummer









Well, like I said - mine is fine or probably I am not that advanced to see or be ticked by some details or quirks. Unreal Tournament is incredibly smooth on this thing.
I like the 144hz it's like with the old CRT back in the day, since I did game on 100hz + monitor back in the day, an old Sony I believe so I finally got "that feeling" back with this monitor without the TN part.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomCruisader*
> 
> You always have the option for the Eizo 2735 one, which is also 144hz. And knowing Eizo, things will be thight.
> BTW I took the liberty of commenting in your video with response to your test with the picture, I redid it with mine.
> Don't worry I am not a tuber and I have no need for popularity


Though since I'm looking for a high contrast monitor that is at least 100hz that rules out that Eizo and basically every other TN & IPS panel since they're not high contrast.

Also I think you've mistaken me for someone else on YouTube, I've only posted vids here as the "No Name" throwaway.


----------



## Shiketsu

First of all, sorry if I'm not being clear since English is not my native language.

C24FG70 1004.0 - Does anyone know what this "HotPlug Time" in service menu means? I kinda messed it up trying to lowering it, but it seems to be only going higher. Any potential harm?

Another thing is, I see some ghosting only while watching downloaded mkv. I don't know how to describe it, but it feels like color transition capability of the screen almost cannot keep up with moving scenes and cause some kind of stuttering which gets really tiresome for watching anime. I don't seem to have this kind of problem on youtube nor while gaming though. I heard that VA panels were the better choice for media consumption and 144hz makes videos feel even more fluid, so I don't know what's the case here and couldn't find anything related to what I experience on web. I'd be appreciated so much if someone could help me on this.


----------



## cskippy

Hotplug time should be time the screen has been either powered on or on standby.


----------



## TomCruisader

@Shiketsu

Not sure it's from the monitor, I don't exclude it as a possibility but check your codecs?
I don't have the issue you described.
However I had some issues with transitions in animation on a different monitor, and turns out it was the codec pack's fault.
I roll on K-Lite codec pack with the included 64bit ver of WMP classic.

@Hunched
Gotcha


----------



## fuzun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Though since I'm looking for a high contrast monitor that is at least 100hz that rules out that Eizo and basically every other TN & IPS panel since they're not high contrast.
> 
> Also I think you've mistaken me for someone else on YouTube, I've only posted vids here as the "No Name" throwaway.


IPS with FALD?


----------



## Bun-Bun

So I just got one of these last night, and the half pixel sharpness issue is driving me nuts! Text is blurry and effects in games turn into speckled dots...

Is there a fix or workaround? Sorry Haven't read all 359 pages of this thread.


----------



## TomCruisader

What retail are you?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bun-Bun*
> 
> So I just got one of these last night, and the half pixel sharpness issue is driving me nuts! Text is blurry and effects in games turn into speckled dots...
> 
> Is there a fix or workaround? Sorry Haven't read all 359 pages of this thread.


some say adjusting sharpness and cleartype helps

For me personally, nothing helped

Best of luck though, maybe someone else can help


----------



## Bun-Bun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomCruisader*
> 
> What retail are you?


I don't understand the question. What do you mean by retail?

EDIT: Oh, region?

I am in Canada. How do I tell which batch mine came from?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> some say adjusting sharpness and cleartype helps
> 
> For me personally, nothing helped
> 
> Best of luck though, maybe someone else can help


That sucks. I am going to play with it more this weekend. I love the colors and response so I really don't want to send it back but man...

Are there any other good options for high contrast 120/144Hz displays? I play with lights out on dark games like diablo and doom, need good black levels. Stupid plasma TV spoiling me...

Maybe this one http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_mg279q.htm#calibration 1200:1 static contrast ratio. 0.1 black level.


----------



## TomCruisader

Well black levels are uber cool. I play Doom 4 and Metro Redux on it, looks awesome.
Check the back of your monitor and see when is he manufactured. Should be bottom right.

Mine is European retail Feb 2017, and so far it is the most stable and good revision. People with the same release also confirmed that it is a stable release, though not directly in this thread.

I was also eyeing this Asus, but once I found out it was with TN, I ditched it quickly, but this is me. I dislike TN displays.
However I think the ViewSonic XG2401 is a better choice then the ASUS.

I am happy with my Samsung, and I hope every future buyer is.


----------



## Astreon

Guys,

after the AUO panel lottery fiasco, I am looking for something - anything - different.

I know C24FG70 has a lot of issues, but can anyone tell me if the newer batches are reasonable buy?

In my country the monitor costs as much as a Dell u2515h, and seems better (contrast, 144hz, FS) while being only an inch smaller and 1080p (which I can live with). I thought it would be a good monitor to wait for OLED on, but then again I realize how much trouble it has caused with the purple and/or green ghosting problems.

I literally have nowhere to go, I don't want to touch another AUO garbage panel ever again, and the rest is TN which I loathe.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> after the AUO panel lottery fiasco, I am looking for something - anything - different.
> 
> I know C24FG70 has a lot of issues, but can anyone tell me if the newer batches are reasonable buy?
> 
> In my country the monitor costs as much as a Dell u2515h, and seems better (contrast, 144hz, FS) while being only an inch smaller and 1080p (which I can live with). I thought it would be a good monitor to wait for OLED on, but then again I realize how much trouble it has caused with the purple and/or green ghosting problems.
> 
> I literally have nowhere to go, I don't want to touch another AUO garbage panel ever again, and the rest is TN which I loathe.


I really liked the dell s2417dg, only returned it because 400+ for a monitor for the games i played i could not justify. Not all TN panels are created equal, the one in the dell is really nice.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> after the AUO panel lottery fiasco, I am looking for something - anything - different.
> 
> I know C24FG70 has a lot of issues, but can anyone tell me if the newer batches are reasonable buy?
> 
> In my country the monitor costs as much as a Dell u2515h, and seems better (contrast, 144hz, FS) while being only an inch smaller and 1080p (which I can live with). I thought it would be a good monitor to wait for OLED on, but then again I realize how much trouble it has caused with the purple and/or green ghosting problems.
> 
> I literally have nowhere to go, I don't want to touch another AUO garbage panel ever again, and the rest is TN which I loathe.


Well to be fair the Samsung's aren't a whole lot better in terms of quality either. Probably better yes but you won't be immune to QC issues entirely. I've had pretty good luck with AUO panels having owned 4 of them (Acer XB270HU, BenQ XL2730Z, Dell S2417DG, HP Omen X35), only the BenQ gave me problems where the ticking time bomb went off and it developed the fuzzy text+massive flickering after 11 months of ownership but thankfully BenQ was pretty great with the RMA service. But no matter what brand you go with you won't be escaping the lottery, just pick something you like and hope for the best.


----------



## Malorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> after the AUO panel lottery fiasco, I am looking for something - anything - different.
> 
> I know C24FG70 has a lot of issues, but can anyone tell me if the newer batches are reasonable buy?
> 
> In my country the monitor costs as much as a Dell u2515h, and seems better (contrast, 144hz, FS) while being only an inch smaller and 1080p (which I can live with). I thought it would be a good monitor to wait for OLED on, but then again I realize how much trouble it has caused with the purple and/or green ghosting problems.
> 
> I literally have nowhere to go, I don't want to touch another AUO garbage panel ever again, and the rest is TN which I loathe.


I don't know if that helps you in any way but i have 0 issues with the C24FG70 even purple shift is minimal. Some people here have had bigger issues though so proceed with caution.


----------



## kd5151

I have purple/green shift but is minor. Going down to 120hz on HDMI makes it go away. I have this for a couple weeks now also. Zero issues. It's perfect.


----------



## Malorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> I have purple/green shift but is minor. Going down to 120hz on HDMI makes it go away. I have this for a couple weeks now also. Zero issues. It's perfect.


Are you sure hdmi is not defaulting the Output dynamic range to Limited ? it should be Full. Check it out if you've got an nvidia card


----------



## TomCruisader

@Marlone; @kd5151

Good to have you confirmed







. I love this monitor and I'm sorry for any who has issues with it.


----------



## rincewindxxx

Hi guys,

I have bought the c24FG70 twice already (first one was january, second one was december). I have returned the first one, because it had a small hole between the panel and the frame in the bottom right corner (the space was few milimiters wide and 1-2 milimiters deep) - the frame was a bit convex in that place. Both monitors were great in terms of backlight bleed, colors, responsivnes and so on.

I didn't notice the purple issue on the first one but I did notice it on the second one and I am almost sure that is just because I was looking for it the wrong way with the first monitor.

The one I have right now is as I said a december one (with the 1004 firmware) and I can say that the puprple issue is indeed affected by the black eq and the eye saver features. BUT, it is only because they change the colors displayed on the screen. It is not true that purple issue is most visible between black eq 10-14 and disappears on black eq 20. If you set your black eq to 20 and then increase the brightness of the COD test screen the problem appears again. That is why I didn't see it on the January one - most likely i was using black eq 20 at the time and I used only the COD screen. Another observation I made is that modifying the black eq/brightness can change not only the intensity, but also the color of the overshoot from purple to dark green - but again, changing the black eq setting just moves the problem to places with bigger brightness and there it is still purple.

Right now I am trying to decide whether to keep it or not. I still love the screen, but then again It sucks that there is no overdrive setting to decrease the overshoot, and I am afraid that one day I will find a game where the issue is visible just too much to enjoy it :/


----------



## Astreon

so the general consensus is that november models (and further) are OK, yes?


----------



## rincewindxxx

I'D Say they are all the same it's just that some people test the cod screen with different settings or use some photo viewer that changes the brightness of the photo (e.g. the win 10 default )


----------



## fuzun

What is the freesync interval of cfg70 latest version? The proper interval which can be used without any problem.


----------



## legcramp

Picked up a January model at Microcenter over the weekend. Adjusted everything to my liking and set the Black Equalizer to 15 instead of 13. I can barely make out any purple trailing using the port picture. I also ran through CSGO on Dust and Lake House. I had to look really hard on Dust 2 in the tunnels to see any trailing and I would've missing it 100% if it wasn't for this thread. The Lake house map in the garage I could see a very little bit if I pay full attention to it.


Picture Mode Custom
Response Time Fastest for gaming auto-brightness? and normal for Desktop usage with a brightness of 35
Contrast 70
Sharpness 64
Color (red 48, green 49, blue 50)
Gamma mode 1
Black Equalizer 15

(I used this site to adjust black level http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php this was linked in this thread to make sure the first box is still visible, I read somewhere in here that someone adjusted this to 14 and the first box disappeared... that's not the case for me since I could still make out all the levels of black even at black equalizer level 20...)

Does the purple trailing look much worse in videos than in person? Because I didn't even notice anything until I started looking for it and even then it's so minor on my screen.


----------



## Astreon

any dead pixels or dust on yours?


----------



## legcramp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> any dead pixels or dust on yours?


I don't see any dead pixels and how do I check for dust?


----------



## TomCruisader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legcramp*
> 
> Picked up a January model at Microcenter over the weekend. Adjusted everything to my liking and set the Black Equalizer to 15 instead of 13. I can barely make out any purple trailing using the port picture. I also ran through CSGO on Dust and Lake House. I had to look really hard on Dust 2 in the tunnels to see any trailing and I would've missing it 100% if it wasn't for this thread. The Lake house map in the garage I could see a very little bit if I pay full attention to it.


I know right?

I also did this when I first started him. Had to look really hard, and still 90% of the time I was missing it, had to slap my face on the monitor to notice it correctly.

I am with the Feb 2017

Do the following test, view this wallpaper (http://www.wallpaperawesome.com/wallpapers-awesome/wallpapers-nature-flowers-leaves-falls-flashlights-awesome/wallpaper-dark-green-leave-macro.jpg) on full screen with you browser (F11 for full screen mode) or set it as a desktop wallpaper and see if you can spot any flickering lines at the top or bottom of the monitor.

Do this @144hz and then @120hz


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legcramp*
> 
> I don't see any dead pixels and how do I check for dust?


you look for dark spots on the screen. They sort of look like dead pixel but are usually bigger and less obivous.


----------



## rincewindxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legcramp*
> 
> Picked up a January model at Microcenter over the weekend. Adjusted everything to my liking and set the Black Equalizer to 15 instead of 13. I can barely make out any purple trailing using the port picture. I also ran through CSGO on Dust and Lake House. I had to look really hard on Dust 2 in the tunnels to see any trailing and I would've missing it 100% if it wasn't for this thread. The Lake house map in the garage I could see a very little bit if I pay full attention to it.


Once again, black equalizer DOES NOT change anything. Set black eq to 20, then increase the brightness of the test picture (the bmp/jpeg picture, not the screen) the purple will be visible again!

Changing black eq just makes the prurple visible in places with different brightness.


----------



## Bun-Bun

On the subject of blackness equalizer, the OSD and what you guys suggest here is that higher the equalizer setting the brighter the blacks. My Nov 2016 display is backwards from that. 20 is the darkest setting and 1 is the brightest.


----------



## rincewindxxx

I think it says backlight not blacks, the darker the blacks the more visible the backlight becomes in contrast to those blacks. Mine is the same 0 eq is grey blacks


----------



## Bun-Bun

Backlight, blacks, same diff.

1 is bright and 20 is dark which is opposite the wording.


----------



## rincewindxxx

Not really the same, backlight is always on, the darker the black color level the more visible backlight bleed becomes, changing black level does not change the backlight level/overall brightness - two different things. The closer the black level to white the more equal it becomes - you don't see any brighter spots/backlight bleed


----------



## Bun-Bun

Yes but you are entirely missing the point.

The wording on the OSD says the higher the number the more details are in black/dark areas. My results are opposite of that wording. the lower the setting the more detail is shown where the higher the number results in black crush.


----------



## rincewindxxx

But no such thing is said in the OSD. On mine it says "Adjust the brightness of the dark areas. The closer the value is to 20, the brighter the BACKLIGHT will be". Nothing about details in blacks or brightness of the blacks. It just says that on 20 backlight will be most visible.


----------



## Bun-Bun

Exactly, the brightness of the dark areas. On mine the backlight/dark area is most visible on 0 so the opposite of what it says, like I've said 3 times now. The closer to 20 I go the darker it is.


----------



## rincewindxxx

Am I being trolled? Backlight is not brightness of the dark areas! Yes, the black is most dark on 20 and most white on 0. But the backlight stays the same on ALL levels. So with white blacks the backlight is not really visible, however on very dark blacks it becomes more visible, you might see that some areas are brighter than others. Try it on a completely black screen in a dark room.


----------



## Bun-Bun

What you're saying doesn't match what the OSD is saying.

OSD says it is adjusting the brightness which brightness adjusts the backlight. When I turn the equalizer down I see the backlight increase (opposite of the OSD description). Contrast goes to **** and I see light bleed. I turn equalizer up and I see the backlight decrease and contrast improve.


----------



## rincewindxxx

Nope nope nope. That's not how any of this works.

1. OSD says it is adjusting the brightness of the dark areas -true - 0 is bright 20 is dark
2. Brightness is just a figure of speech here. Black eq DOES NOT CHANGE BRIGHTNESS the actual brightness is set by the brightness setting (duuh), it just changes the color of the blacks.
3. When you turn the equalizer down you see the backlight stay the same, it is the color of the black that changes, it is/looks brighter - but backlight is still the same - it is set to whatever your brightness is on.
4. Contrast does go bad(true) but what you see is just a grey color - this is not light bleed (however it might be uneven).
5. You turn equalizer up and you see the backliht stay the same and the black turn more black and less grey - the contrast does improve - true.

Setting the color of the black/black level or whatever you call it, has absolutely nothing to do with with backlight. It is jus as if you were setting the blue color to be displayed as red.


----------



## legcramp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomCruisader*
> 
> I know right?
> 
> I also did this when I first started him. Had to look really hard, and still 90% of the time I was missing it, had to slap my face on the monitor to notice it correctly.
> 
> I am with the Feb 2017
> 
> Do the following test, view this wallpaper (http://www.wallpaperawesome.com/wallpapers-awesome/wallpapers-nature-flowers-leaves-falls-flashlights-awesome/wallpaper-dark-green-leave-macro.jpg) on full screen with you browser (F11 for full screen mode) or set it as a desktop wallpaper and see if you can spot any flickering lines at the top or bottom of the monitor.
> 
> Do this @144hz and then @120hz


Is it obvious or very hard to see? I stared at the wallpaper as my background for over two minutes and didn't see anything flickering except for my eyes getting tired from not blinking lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> you look for dark spots on the screen. They sort of look like dead pixel but are usually bigger and less obivous.


I don't think I have a single dead pixel / dust spot. I used this website and checked with all the different colored background and couldn't spot anything http://jasonfarrell.com/misc/deadpixeltest.php . My laptop / monitors in the past I can spot easily when they had dead pixels so I don't think I am going blind.

Also, I found this option in the service menu when checking for my firmware called "PixelShift" which you can turn on or off.. no one has mentioned it in this thread yet. Can you guys check your service menu (put contrast / brightness to 0 and hold down the button for 5 seconds) and tell me what was the default setting is?

I was trying to get out of the service menu and may have changed the setting without knowing what the default was.... I also accidentally changed the language to Chinese lol.

Do you guys know what that pixelshift option does?

My firmware is 1004.0 and checksum is BDDB?


----------



## Kinetix

I got another one, this time manufactured in March. I compared it side by side with my November version; funnily enough the Nov one has a green tint, apparently. Anyways, there's still backlight bleed.


----------



## Bun-Bun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legcramp*
> 
> Also, I found this option in the service menu when checking for my firmware called "PixelShift" which you can turn on or off.. no one has mentioned it in this thread yet. Can you guys check your service menu (put contrast / brightness to 0 and hold down the button for 5 seconds) and tell me what was the default setting is?


Default is off.

My guess is this is an option for always on displays to shift the screen to prevent burn-in. Plasma TVs have an option called pixel shift and that's exactly what it does.


----------



## legcramp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetix*
> 
> I got another one, this time manufactured in March. I compared it side by side with my November version; funnily enough the Nov one has a green tint, apparently. Anyways, there's still backlight bleed.


Can you check if there is even minor purple trailing the black equalizer level at 13?


----------



## Kinetix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legcramp*
> 
> Can you check if there is even minor purple trailing the black equalizer level at 13?


I don't see any. Can't say I've had any trailing problems with these screens, but just trying to get a uniform backlight is maddening.


----------



## Bun-Bun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetix*
> 
> I don't see any. Can't say I've had any trailing problems with these screens, but just trying to get a uniform backlight is maddening.


Are you sure you are seeing BLB and not just contrast shift? I see almost no BLB on mine but do see contrast shift to the edges on a black screen. VA panels have contrast shift, no way around that.


----------



## Scotty99

This is on sale for 250 at newegg, but man the complaints about text being weird or images distorted at the edge of the screen is holding me back from pullin the trigger on this one.

Any users wanna chime in on those?


----------



## Bun-Bun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> This is on sale for 250 at newegg, but man the complaints about text being weird or images distorted at the edge of the screen is holding me back from pullin the trigger on this one.
> 
> Any users wanna chime in on those?


I see no distortion but the half height lower intensity pixels does make text (icons, certain graphics, etc) look messed up.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bun-Bun*
> 
> I see no distortion but the half height lower intensity pixels does make text (icons, certain graphics, etc) look messed up.


Ya that would probably annoy me to no end, thanks for honest reply


----------



## Astreon

What does "half height lower intensity pixels" mean?


----------



## Kinetix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bun-Bun*
> 
> Are you sure you are seeing BLB and not just contrast shift? I see almost no BLB on mine but do see contrast shift to the edges on a black screen. VA panels have contrast shift, no way around that.





http://imgur.com/NSi0t


This is my March revision.

The camera exaggerates things a bit but it's pretty noticeable in a game like Inside, I could see splotches of cloudy bleed along the bottom of the screen come and go as I moved through a row of dark trees. And that dark scene in Andromeda was driving me nuts because the corner was so luminescent.


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> This is on sale for 250 at newegg, but man the complaints about text being weird or images distorted at the edge of the screen is holding me back from pullin the trigger on this one.
> 
> Any users wanna chime in on those?


I have a Asus VG248QE and the colors on this one blow any TN out of the water. From a gaming aspect it's amazing. There are problems like everything else these days but I have been following this thread since it started so I knew what I was getting into. Mine has the green/purple crap. But you know what I'm not that picky and it pretty much goes away once you use HDMI at 120hz. Mosted tested in css and csgo. Its also very bad on that asus website someone posted a while back. But again how often am I going on websites like that? Lastly the black eq set to 13 being the default and above helps.

As for texts. You know ,it is blurry. Kinda bothers me. In game however I don't notice it. If anything it makes it better!

Stand is bulky. And had kinda a hard time putting it together. The round base that is. It goes on funky.

IMO it's still the best 1080p freesync monitor on the market in 24" inches and glad I tried it. Even my Logitech G403 which is well known for its wheel rattle doesn't get to me. Of course I use the g pro as my main but at least I got to try it and choose which one I like better. Shoot even using my g303 which is also has lens rattle problems is still a killer mouse. Sometimes I can't make up my mind if I like the g pro or the g303 better.

If this monitor isn't for then maybe you should look out for something else later down the road like the Nixeus EDG or better yet something with HDR?


----------



## Astreon

On the blurry text, can you fix it with sharpness setting, black equalizer and cleartype?

Does the problem persist if you use custom scaling, like 105% or 110%?


----------



## Bun-Bun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya that would probably annoy me to no end, thanks for honest reply


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> What does "half height lower intensity pixels" mean?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1605507/samsung-monitors-of-2016-introduced-curved-high-resolution-gaming-flat-and-business-monitor-help-me-understand-125-srgb-and-quantum-dot/3020_20#post_25828471

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> On the blurry text, can you fix it with sharpness setting, black equalizer and cleartype?
> 
> Does the problem persist if you use custom scaling, like 105% or 110%?


Changing sharpness has improved it for some people. For me it just makes everything either too sharp or too blurry. This isn't a sharpness issue, its s sub pixel structure issue.

Cleartype wont help unless support for this new sub pixel structure is added.

Custom scaling may help? But I find deviating from 100% on any display makes text look awful.


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bun-Bun*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1605507/samsung-monitors-of-2016-introduced-curved-high-resolution-gaming-flat-and-business-monitor-help-me-understand-125-srgb-and-quantum-dot/3020_20#post_25828471
> Changing sharpness has improved it for some people. For me it just makes everything either too sharp or too blurry. This isn't a sharpness issue, its s sub pixel structure issue.
> 
> Cleartype wont help unless support for this new sub pixel structure is added.
> 
> Custom scaling may help? But I find deviating from 100% on any display makes text look awful.


Yes. Bumping the sharpness setting up and up makes everything look way to sharp. Default setting seems to be the best. If anything you could bump sharpness up a little bit but only a little bit.


----------



## TomCruisader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bun-Bun*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1605507/samsung-monitors-of-2016-introduced-curved-high-resolution-gaming-flat-and-business-monitor-help-me-understand-125-srgb-and-quantum-dot/3020_20#post_25828471


Wow... just wow guys









This blur issue... I don't see it or seem to have it. Text looks perfectly fine to me. Either that or I don't have microscope on my hands.

I think this monitor is getting more bad rep than he deserves. And in the same time the others are far from perfect either.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomCruisader*
> 
> Wow... just wow guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This blur issue... I don't see it or seem to have it. Text looks perfectly fine to me. Either that or I don't have microscope on my hands.
> 
> I think this monitor is getting more bad rep than he deserves. And in the same time the others are far from perfect either.


I saw more than a handful of the same text complaints on amazon, having an owner in this thread confirm it tells me everything i need to know. Its very possible it simply just does not bother you as it would others.

BTW reason i asked is not to bad mouth the product or anything like that, its that its not a premiere eligible item and i would have had to pay return shipping if i didnt like it.


----------



## kd5151

OCN tech support how may I help you today? LoL


----------



## legcramp

My text looks great at 64 sharpness. I haven't compared to my U2715H yet though but it looks good to me.


----------



## Kinetix

The only noticeable problem for me (and I've been through about 7 or so of these) has been backlight bleed. I've only had Nov revisions and most recently a March, but I never noticed any sort of purple trailing or whatever else with any of the screens. And my last Nov had a slight green tint to it. Check it:



http://imgur.com/kmYVw


----------



## TomCruisader

@Scotty99
Don't get me wrong, it's consumer right, also not sure if I have the blur issue at all, since I cannot test it or don't know how to test it.

It's not perfect monitor true that, but then again no other is.

A friend of mine got this week Asus PG278QR, and while the panel has good color reproduction and all, it could not hold a candle to my Samsung when it came to vibrancy, and especially the blacks and greys. There was some annoying lightness to the dark areas and sunlight did not improve things a lot.

And all that for double the price with a TN panel?

Even standing there thinking about it gave me buyer's remorse. But this was his choice.

No thank you, I am quite satisfied with my monitor, and I advise everyone who is wondering should he buy it - go for Feb 2017 and later, also that purple issue I don't think is a factor anymore, and games do not suffer in any way.

And all that while not being a fan of Samsung lol.

PS Watching movies on the "Cinema" preset is really pleasant.


----------



## Astreon

I also think Acer/Asus stuff is overpriced for the abysmal QC. This is much cheaper, and (spec wise) it doesn't feel much worse. You give up resolution for better blacks, basically (size is subjective, you can always sit closer







). But you also save 500$...

However, a friend of mine returned FIVE of those Samsungs (albeit 27inch ones) already! reasons? dead pixels in every and each of them. Did you happen to find dead pixels on yours, too?


----------



## TomCruisader

Nope, none at all.

Also I wanted 1080p specifically, 1440p is too much of a hustle and money for me to keep up. Cannot afford getting 2x video cards or getting top of the line expensive one.
So for me this is the perfect meta.

And if someone is wondering - I like the curve and no it does not make your games look weird (nor does hinder them).

Slim bezels would've been nice though


----------



## HyperC

So, far loving mine... seeing no issues at all from playing fps games, I do not know my build date


----------



## Astreon

does the curve bother you when you're browsing?

does text look fuzzy or blurry?


----------



## TomCruisader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> So, far loving mine... seeing no issues at all from playing fps games, I do not know my build date


Look at the back of the monitor, bottom right should be some sticker with info and build date.
Yours looks like March 2017.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> does the curve bother you when you're browsing?
> 
> does text look fuzzy or blurry?


None at all. When I switch to 60Hz it's like going dizzy







You know the usual ghosting and cursor trail @60Hz, once I switch to 144hz it's like getting sober.


----------



## Astreon

thaks for the info. So the text looks like on TN/IPS? no difference for your monitor?


----------



## TomCruisader

It's sharp and not muddy, because of the 144hz refresh rate.
I have a ViewSonic on my workplace that is also VA panel, but 60hz and weak calibration. Ghosting there is horrible, and when I switch between the two it's like switching between night and day.


----------



## HyperC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomCruisader*
> 
> Look at the back of the monitor, bottom right should be some sticker with info and build date.
> Yours looks like March 2017.
> None at all. When I switch to 60Hz it's like going dizzy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know the usual ghosting and cursor trail @60Hz, once I switch to 144hz it's like getting sober.


*** you looking in my window LOL you are correct march...I just got done running test patterns and she is 100% keeper... Btw I hate the Curve on TV's but with this monitor and sitting close its like perfect... Got mine from newegg just incase someone wants another


----------



## TomCruisader

Right after you use him for an hour or two is addicting right?
I quite enjoy it too.

Congrats and happy TN free gaming.


----------



## fuzun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> So, far loving mine... seeing no issues at all from playing fps games, I do not know my build date


Is this 1005 version new?


----------



## Kinetix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> *** you looking in my window LOL you are correct march...I just got done running test patterns and she is 100% keeper... Btw I hate the Curve on TV's but with this monitor and sitting close its like perfect... Got mine from newegg just incase someone wants another


Can I see your calibration report?

I wonder if I'd be more likely to get newer stock from Newegg or Amazon


----------



## marclar

Hello, I was just informed by fellow youtuber that samsung fixed the purple artefacting issue and that their new model is cfg73? And that if we want to get the firmware update we have to send it to samsung service ? Anyone has any news on this? My model is from january and i can tell you purple artefacting is there but honestly its not that noticeable unless i on purpose search for it. Ill give samsung a call tomorrow to see about this news.


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marclar*
> 
> Hello, I was just informed by fellow youtuber that samsung fixed the purple artefacting issue and that their new model is cfg73? And that if we want to get the firmware update we have to send it to samsung service ? Anyone has any news on this? My model is from january and i can tell you purple artefacting is there but honestly its not that noticeable unless i on purpose search for it. Ill give samsung a call tomorrow to see about this news.


http://displaysolutions.samsung.com/business-monitor/detail/1113/C27FG73


----------



## marclar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> http://displaysolutions.samsung.com/business-monitor/detail/1113/C27FG73


Yeah but is the issue fixed with the firmware?


----------



## HyperC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetix*
> 
> Can I see your calibration report?
> 
> I wonder if I'd be more likely to get newer stock from Newegg or Amazon


What is the calibration report going to tell you about it being newer? Monitor is from march


----------



## Kinetix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> What is the calibration report going to tell you about it being newer? Monitor is from march


Nothing, those were unrelated tangents. I'm just curious to see what your gamma and greyscale calibration is.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> http://displaysolutions.samsung.com/business-monitor/detail/1113/C27FG73


so it's true, the only one refreshed in the 27incher, which I find lame, as 27inch 1080p sucks.


----------



## Sedolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> so it's true, the only one refreshed in the 27incher, which I find lame, as 27inch 1080p sucks.


No, they refreshed the smaller one as well
http://displaysolutions.samsung.com/business-monitor/detail/1112/C24FG73


----------



## Astreon

thx for the correction.

Some people report no purple issues with the CFG70 November build (and with further ones), so I wonder what is the point of this refresh.

maybe it's for the stand?







it's different and instantly looks less wobbly.


----------



## Kinetix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> so it's true, the only one refreshed in the 27incher, which I find lame, as 27inch 1080p sucks.


They've also trademarked C24FG73.

What the hell are these, and where did they come from?


----------



## Astreon

I think it's just a refresh with a better stand (this is this enigmatic "HAS" stand from the presentation, it seems) and corrected firmware.


----------



## Kinetix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> I think it's just a refresh with a better stand (this is this enigmatic "HAS" stand from the presentation, it seems) and corrected firmware.


That stand would certainly not be better for my setup (adjustable height looks great but the base would be precarious), I hope it doesn't end up being the better screen.

You'd think they'd just correct the firmware on the original models as well, no? If this is about the purple blur, though, I've never had that issue anyways so I guess it doesn't matter. Backlight bleed, on the other hand...


----------



## Astreon

I'm pretty sure the main part of the refresh IS the stand. Remember that little presentation?

http://cdn.overclock.net/0/09/500x1000px-LL-09a544b1_IMG_1042.jpeg

they flagged the stand as the monitor's "feature" so I'm pretty sure it's just a stand refresh. The original one is very wobbly so I think this is a good move.

You also don't have to worry about buying a pre-november model anymore.

If the price stays, it's a nice move.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetix*
> 
> Backlight bleed, on the other hand...


----------



## Kinetix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*


Haha, funny stuff. They have that on the original CFG70's page, too.

@Astreon, the original stand is indeed a bit wobbly, but boy I love being able to set stuff on it since I have 0 desk space. You're right, though, it'll be nice to not worry about which revision you'll be getting.


----------



## marclar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> thx for the correction.
> 
> Some people report no purple issues with the CFG70 November build (and with further ones), so I wonder what is the point of this refresh.
> 
> maybe it's for the stand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's different and instantly looks less wobbly.


Nope all monitors have it even post november. You just aint looking at it. Some people cannot notice things until someone points to where it is. With this refresh they said they fixed the purple artefacting i have yet to call samsung and see if its true.


----------



## Astreon

but many people say there's no purple trailing at all even when people point them where to look at.

Maybe there's some variance between the units.


----------



## Kinetix

I dunno where marclar is getting his info. This refresh isn't about purple artifacts, it's about the new stand. And no, all the monitors post-November do _not_ have it. If anything, a couple of them had faint _green_ overshoot, which could be made purple if the black equalizer was dropped low enough. Also, pretty much imperceptible. Maybe the early September models had bad purple trailing but I've been through around 5 of these and haven't encountered it once.


----------



## TomCruisader

I agree with Kinetix.

I also don't experience extensive purple bleed.

Can't wait to see reviews and user reports on these new models.


----------



## marclar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetix*
> 
> I dunno where marclar is getting his info. This refresh isn't about purple artifacts, it's about the new stand. And no, all the monitors post-November do _not_ have it. If anything, a couple of them had faint _green_ overshoot, which could be made purple if the black equalizer was dropped low enough. Also, pretty much imperceptible. Maybe the early September models had bad purple trailing but I've been through around 5 of these and haven't encountered it once.


I have my information from samsung email. Cfg73 has purple motion fixed and yes all cfg70s suffer. You shouldnt notice any purple artefacting at all when you up or down black equalizer. They have new firmware on cfg73 which is fixed (thats what they say still disnt try it) and all cfg70 owners are entitled to a free firmware update from a samsung service center


----------



## marclar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomCruisader*
> 
> I agree with Kinetix.
> 
> I also don't experience extensive purple bleed.
> 
> Can't wait to see reviews and user reports on these new models.


But you do experience minor purple artefacting which is still an issue which supposedly they fixed.


----------



## TomCruisader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marclar*
> 
> I have my information from samsung email. Cfg73 has purple motion fixed and yes all cfg70s suffer. You shouldnt notice any purple artefacting at all when you up or down black equalizer. They have new firmware on cfg73 which is fixed (thats what they say still disnt try it) and all cfg70 owners are entitled to a free firmware update from a samsung service center


Any official statement from Samsung?

I cannot go to the service center and say "Well Samsung said I can do this in that, because a guy in the forums said I can."

Anything I can back this up?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marclar*
> 
> But you do experience minor purple artefacting which is still an issue which supposedly they fixed.


No I don't. In order to have it, I have to tweak stuff, and when it's there it's really small, for comparison here is my "purple defect":





And yes, games look fine.


----------



## Kinetix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomCruisader*
> 
> I agree with Kinetix.
> 
> I also don't experience extensive purple bleed.
> 
> Can't wait to see reviews and user reports on these new models.


Since I'm still in the middle of my CFG70 returns, if the 24" CFG73 pops out soon at the same price as the CFG70 I'll prolly buy it instead next time 'round and test it out.


----------



## marclar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomCruisader*
> 
> Any official statement from Samsung?
> 
> I cannot go to the service center and say "Well Samsung said I can do this in that, because a guy in the forums said I can."
> 
> Anything I can back this up?
> No I don't. In order to have it, I have to tweak stuff, and when it's there it's really small, for comparison here is my "purple defect":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, games look fine.


Yes thats how much im artefacting as well when equalizer is on 13. Meaning issue is still there. I have this information from lims cave youtuber wjp gave an extensive review on this monitor and he received email about 2 days ago official email ill ask him to forward me that email to see exactly what is going on. I have called Serbia samsung but theyre clueless as fck about purple artefacting let alone firmware update... guess how clueless service center is? "Uugh you get firmware downloads from internet yes any downloads you check on the samsung site yes we dont receive firmwares..." and i was like well how am i going to do a firmware update if i dont have bloody cable to hook to the monitor to do a firmware update?? "Ugh yes there will maybe be firmware update on samsung site customers download it on pc and install it"... dafuq bro how am i supposed to updatw firmware via video signal cable to the monitor xD


----------



## TomCruisader

Exactly what I mean





















It would be the same for me.

"The what with the who?"

It might even end up as hurting us more then helping us. And this worries me a lot. I don't think I can trust them with my precious monitor.
BTW personally it does not bother me, I know some people drives them to nuts but I have no issue with it, games look good so I'm cool.


----------



## marclar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomCruisader*
> 
> Exactly what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be the same for me.
> 
> "The what with the who?"
> 
> It might even end up as hurting us more then helping us. And this worries me a lot. I don't think I can trust them with my precious monitor.
> BTW personally it does not bother me, I know some people drives them to nuts but I have no issue with it, games look good so I'm cool.


i agree games look so good on this monitor. Sometimes this purple issue will pop up in a flickering manner in dark colors bjt i dont care its worth tje sacrifice


----------



## TomCruisader

Well when I play I don't have issues with it, and my presets are +13 Black EQ, since this is how I like it, too low and dark turns gray which annoys me, better then the bleeding TN Asus of my friend who looked like **** before he adjusted it, basically no black









Well, he will be returning it, since he has stuck pixels.


----------



## marclar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomCruisader*
> 
> Well when I play I don't have issues with it, and my presets are +13 Black EQ, since this is how I like it, too low and dark turns gray which annoys me, better then the bleeding TN Asus of my friend who looked like **** before he adjusted it, basically no black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he will be returning it, since he has stuck pixels.


haha ye going bellow 13 is tn panel simulator


----------



## HalongPort

Please for the love of god, let me a get a flawless new C24FG73 without the purple issue and dead pixels I have always encountered so I can be finally done looking for new monitors...


----------



## kd5151

I like the stand better on the new model


----------



## TomCruisader

The advertising is almost the same. The stand is the thing that only differs greatly.
Just how different is this one compared to ours?


----------



## marclar

Ok i have just received the email and it says that in the new firmware that is in cfg73 completely removed the purple artefacting its from samsung in germany. Fhey also replied that all cfg70 owners are entitled for firmware upgrade.


----------



## TomCruisader

Yeah but in Germany


----------



## marclar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomCruisader*
> 
> Yeah but in Germany


Well most definitely it will be everywhere im going to write to samsung to see what about serbia you can do the same for your country...


----------



## legcramp

Sweet, I guess I'll return my monitor before the window closes and pickup a cfg73.


----------



## Astreon

Well, if mine's perfect (I ordered cfg70... yeah, YESTERDAY...), I'll probably keep it. CFG73 mostly does address the wobbly stand.


----------



## marclar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Well, if mine's perfect (I ordered cfg70... yeah, YESTERDAY...), I'll probably keep it. CFG73 mostly does address the wobbly stand.


I actually dont like that other stand its very generic aand dull. This one is actually looking rather cool. It really isnt wobbly unless you have a wobbly desk. It doesnt wobble at all i can slam my desk everything will jump on it but monitor doesnt move even sligjtest. I hope i can do a firmware upgrade here in serbia to completely remove this purple artefacting. I dont have a problem with it but if it can be removed fully and monitor be as perfect as it can be then yeah sure why not.


----------



## Astreon

For an upgrade, you probably have to live without the monitor for 2+ weeks, and there's a chance it comes back scratched or even damaged. If you don't see the purple issue, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Kinetix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marclar*
> 
> Ok i have just received the email and it says that in the new firmware that is in cfg73 completely removed the purple artefacting its from samsung in germany. Fhey also replied that all cfg70 owners are entitled for firmware upgrade.


Picture? I'd like more than just your word on this. I find it hard to believe Samsung would issue a statement even admitting to purple artifacting as opposed to simply quietly fixing it.


----------



## Astreon

also, they should simply allow CFG70 users to buy the CFG73 stand separately. Otherwise, one may feel ripped off (assuming he doesn't like the stand). You can send the monitor for a firmware update if you wish but if you want a sturdy stand, you basically have to go for Vesa. Good vesa stands are very expensive (100$ and more).


----------



## marclar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetix*
> 
> Picture? I'd like more than just your word on this. I find it hard to believe Samsung would issue a statement even admitting to purple artifacting as opposed to simply quietly fixing it.


You know german?


----------



## Kinetix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marclar*
> 
> You know german?


Just post your evidence plz lawd


----------



## TomCruisader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> For an upgrade, you probably have to live without the monitor for 2+ weeks, and there's a chance it comes back scratched or even damaged. If you don't see the purple issue, I wouldn't bother.


Yeah I agree with you.
And who knows, you may give it working and then receive it even worse then before


----------



## fuzun

Price chart according to a chinese site:


----------



## Astreon

Chg70 would be very cheap if this was true.

However it isn't, because ch711 isn't priced the same as cfg70

It's 50%more expensive


----------



## harv3y

Could someone tell me what month this is?
Thanks.
I noticed purple artifacting in spots that should be grey, and some green tailing.. :'( when I turn monitor off and on it disappears.


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harv3y*
> 
> 
> Could someone tell me what month this is?
> Thanks.
> I noticed purple artifacting in spots that should be grey, and some green tailing.. :'( when I turn monitor off and on it disappears.


Look for a sticker on the back of the monitor.


----------



## Kinetix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Chg70 would be very cheap if this was true.
> 
> However it isn't, because ch711 isn't priced the same as cfg70
> 
> It's 50%more expensive


That's a Cf711, not Ch. Although it doesn't seem to exist according to google.

Anyways, that price chart looks like a pretty accurate prediction as far as the CFG73 goes.


----------



## legcramp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marclar*
> 
> You know german?


Nope, but google translate will do a pretty good job.


----------



## legcramp

Wow so the second one I purchased on Amazon for $259.99 + tax came today. It's has a December manufacturing date with the 1004 firmware.

The funny thing is I was planning to return both the one I got from Microcenter and the one from Amazon since I found out the CFG73 models were coming out... but this one is perfect.

I thought the first one I got from Microcenter was good with some very very minor purple trailing.. but on this one on all default settings along with the black equalizer at default of '13', I get zero purple using the "port return bay" image.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

I googled a bit a found some interesting Info:

According to some sites - new C24FG73 will be ab 23. May available. But im not sure because this shop does not look very trustworthy.

https://www.vapsshop.de/Samsung-Gaming-Monitor-C24FG73-LED-59-69cm-%2824%27%27%29-Curved-1800R-1920x1080-1ms-350cd-m2-16-9-2xHDMI_DP-FreeSync-matt-schwarz/product.html/eid_4283954/

*btw Anyone here from Germany who bought this Monitor with newest revision from March? I wonder what Germany Shop i should use.*


----------



## Astreon

I got the monitor.

The QC seems pretty good compared to AUO nightmares. There's no dead pixels, no dust, no BLB at all and the white unformity is acceptable. Curve is less offensive than I thought, albeit it's noticeable and unnecessary. AG coating seems OK. Text is sort of fuzzy, feels like typical VA in this regard. Quite awful in Word.

I sadly do have the trailing issue. It's purple on black equalizer below 13, gets green on black equalizer above that.

Not sure what to thing about it so far. I have to game a bit and see if it happens in different games.

I don't know how to check my mfg date, but the shop told me they use November, December and January models.

One thing that bothers me is that I have white dots (stars) on a deep blue background and it feels off... the stars look .. pixelated or something. Werid.


----------



## Astreon

Played a quick game of Doom and I'm not overly happy with this monitor. It definitively is nowhere near the M270 regarding image quality. Colors feel off, not as rich and deep. It feels either too bright or too dark sometimes and obviously you won't be going through the black equalizer every few minutes. And the areas with fog (you know, such as the destroyed argent facility) feel completely off. hard to put a finger on it, but it feels as if the fog is thicker then it should be. hard to explain, I guess. 120hz via DP doesn't work properly and the monitor jitters, so you pretty much have to use 144hz. Finally, the lower resolution is strangely noticeable on this one, it kinda hits you at details, it's hard to explain.

My piece comes with Gamma 2.19 and delta E 1.6 according to the calibration chart, so I'm pretty sure it's as good as it gets.

Am I disapointed? somewhat. It definitively doesn't feel in the same league as the 144hz IPS screens. It feels more grainy, less deep (color wise) and just... weird.

The good part is that you don't really notice the trailing unless you actively look for it i.e. by moving around that CS test screenshot. In games, it's pretty much impossible to notice.

I'll try some more settings and games.


----------



## TomCruisader

Are you sure you are using C24FG70?
Last time I played DooM 4 it looked ******* amazing. The reds, the greens - everything. Was smooth as butter, provided you have the juice to pump it up to 144fps, and the fog areas look like they should look - foggy areas.
Quote:


> It definitively doesn't feel in the same league as the 144hz IPS screens.


I respectfully disagree.

Here's a video where the Samsung monitor is put versus an Asus that costs double, is with IPS and has G Sync- basically all the bells and whistles and should be vastly superior to the Samsung considering he is a way above in terms of class and has that premium IPS display :


----------



## Astreon

I watched this video before I purchased the screens. I actually have both XB271HU and C24FG70 in my room at this moment. There are some issues regarding C24FG70 not covered in it, for example the suboptimal text sharpness.

It definitively does blacks better and doesn't suffer from IPS glow, but I feel less of a "wow factor" gaming on it compared to both Dell u2515h and XB271HU.


----------



## TomCruisader

As far as IPS monitors go, I would also chose Dell.
For Acer - I don't like their products - therefore I don't support them.
However I still disagree with your feedback regarding the monitor, it's not bad as you describe it. Playing the Metro games never felt so good thanks this piece. And don't get me started on the skies S.T.A.L.K.E.R. and the rainbow of colors that is Mad Max with the Fury Road color mod. Looks awesome.


----------



## Astreon

I'm fine with that. The one thing that bothers me the most is the fuzzy text. It looks perfect from 80 cm. When I lean closer, and I sometimes do, it instantly hits me that it looks sort of blurry. Played with the sharpness setting and cleartype, and there doesn't seem to be a golden middle.

The trailing stuff, on the other hand, seems overblown, I can't notice it in real games (not the "test CS screen").

The stand doesn't wobble if your desk is firm, too.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> I watched this video before I purchased the screens. I actually have both XB271HU and C24FG70 in my room at this moment. There are some issues regarding C24FG70 not covered in it, for example the suboptimal text sharpness.
> 
> It definitively does blacks better and doesn't suffer from IPS glow, but I feel less of a "wow factor" gaming on it compared to both Dell u2515h and XB271HU.


Can you record a video comparing Samsung and that Acer? VIdeo, gaming, text sharpness and etc. I will be really cool, because i can't decide between Acer XB271HU and Samsung c24FG70


----------



## Astreon

sadly my XB271HU is already packed and ready for a return


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

WHy do you return it?


----------



## Astreon

long story. I don't want to make an offtopic here.

To make it short: excessive BLB.


----------



## Astreon

I've spent some time fooling around with cleartype and sharpness. From 70cm, sharpness 64 + some cleartype tuning does produce an acceptable text. leaning closer, it loses some clarity, but it's somewhat acceptable.

Now, how do you choose betwen QD color and RGB emulation, exactly?

the grey uniformity is slightly awkward as well:



there's a bright, vertical line in the middle. Look closely. Weird, huh? It's only visible, well, uniform grey (or darker) backgrounds, so it's not very important, but what's that, anyway? a byproduct of curving process?

(also, it doesn't look very uniform on the photo due to the curvature. it's better IRL).


----------



## rincewindxxx

To anyone saying that black eq!=13 fixes issues with purple trailing. Try to increase the brightness of the jpeg you are using for tests - for me the purple artifacts appear even on black eq 20 when I increase the brightness of the jpeg (the jpeg not the monitor itself) (1004 firmware).

I'm returning my cfg70 right now, cfg73 looks very interesting as log as they indeed fixed the firmware (or at least added the overdrive setting to get rid of the trailing at the cost of the response time).

Although I am still worried about the sharpness issues.


----------



## Astreon

I think this monitor kinda grows on you after the calibration. My initial feelings (couple hours ago) were poor. Now, after playing with settings and calibrating it - not so bad. At my typical distance (70cm) the text looks good. The purple trailing is nonexistent on black equalizer set to 20, but the GREEN trailing is definitively there on the test counterstrike image, but I can't see it in any game I currently play under any circumstances, so I'm unsure whether it's worth it to actually care about that.

I still have to fix the colors, tho. I managed to improve some desaturated blues, but the RED color is wildly oversaturated.

Can't see any BLB.

My calibration chart shows gamma = 2.19 and deltaE max = 1.6, what was yours?


----------



## TomCruisader

Tested it with increased brightness.
Sorry man, I don't get anything in term of artifacts or overshooting.


----------



## Astreon

I get something like a green aura in a single spot when moving the image fast to the left or right.

I have yet to see it in a game, though.

It doesn't cover the whole image.

Look here, it doesn't happen anywhere else:



Happens at any brightness. Below BL13, it's purple. Above, it's green.


----------



## Astreon

More thoughts:

1. After desaturating the reds the colors look way better and more natural.
2. Except the CS "screen", i really can't spot the green "aura" anywhere else. I guess it takes a pretty specific black - green - black pattern to happen. I'm pretty sure I wouldn't notice it anyway if I didn't know where to look.
3. The stand is less wobbly than I thought it would be. It's of course worse than the rigid stands of Dell monitors, but if you push it it stops wobbling quite fast (unlike what I've seen in the videos where it would keep going ON and ON....)
4. there is absolutely no BLB, not a trace of it.
5. Leaning close shows that the text is somewhat blurry, but from a "regular" distance of 70 cm, the text looks OK.

Also, some shops already list CFG73 for sale, so it's REALLY close, guys. It comes with a better stand and HOPEFULLY the purple/green stuff is fixed, so it might be a good buy.

Myself, because I got a pretty good panel, I'm unsure what to do. CFG73 is probably better as it fixes the flaws (stand and - HOPEFULLY - the "aura"), but that means subjecting myself to the panel lottery again... which I may not like in the end.

The monitor is expensive in my country (like everything else), I paid 350 EUR for it, for comparison the Dell s2417DG costs 550 EUR here. BUT, compared to 830 EUR one has to pay for XB271HU... not so bad.

A tough decision: keep this one (it's pretty acceptable compared to that Acer junk...), or wait for CFG73 and CHG70, decide and indulge in panel lottery once again, for (possibly) a better screen.


----------



## TomCruisader

Well, right now it's she said, he said situation.

I'd rather wait to see what PC monitors and other respectable resources might say about this monitor. For now I am quite happy with mine, and I dunnot wanna repeat myself but again, I have no trailing or greens or whatever. He works perfectly fine and I see nor reason to hassle over a change.

I would not be surprised if it's similar to ours, but different stand and newer firmware.


----------



## Astreon

maybe your piece is better than mine in terms of the trailing stuff, however, like I said - it only happens at specific transitions and probably isn't worth bothering.

CFG73 is already @ some shops (not available yet),

for instance here:

http://www.comp-com.com/compcom/Samsung-Gaming-Monitor-C24FG73-LED-59-69cm-%2824%27%27%29-Curved-1800R-1920x1080-1ms-350cd-m2-16-9-2xHDMI_DP-FreeSync-matt-schwarz/product.html/eid_4283954/?bk=dW5rbGFzc2lmaXppZXJ0ZS1Qcm9kdWt0ZS9wcm9kdWN0cy5odG1sL2Nsc180NDEvc18wL29fMGQvP2Y9IW0sMTAwOSZmcm9tPW1j

and the pricing makes me expect a price of 400 EUR in Poland, more or less (which means about 15% more than I paid for CFG70).


----------



## TomCruisader

Wow... That's steep.


----------



## Astreon

After further calibration I've achieved image quality that doesn't stray far from the 144hz IPS panels. It's still somewhat less consistent, but let's not forget that this monitor is pretty much significantly cheaper.

The text I find acceptable after a while. It IS slightly fuzzy but borders acceptable.

There are some light strips visible when panning (pretty similar to "dirty screen effect"). It gets pronounced on low brightness setting, but it's pretty much unnoticeable when strobing due to high brightness and strobing itself.

I still can't spot the green "trailing" anywhere other than the CS screenshot.

The curve is still unnecessary, but fortunately it's not big enough and it's easy to forget about it.

I think I can live with this one's shortcomings, but I'll have to switch my GPU to Vega. Oh well. With Nvidia's policy regarding sync, and the RIDICULOUSLY overpriced Gsync module, I think I should do it anyway.

The only thing sort of holding me back is the CFG73 and CHG70 models. Especially CHG70. 1440p should help with the fuzzy text, and enhance the image quality even further.

A pic of my "BLB":



I wish every LCD looked like that in the dark. In your FACE, Acer.


----------



## TomCruisader

Care to share calibration? Like colors etc. I am interested to test it myself.


----------



## Kinetix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> A pic of my "BLB":
> 
> 
> 
> I wish every LCD looked like that in the dark. In your FACE, Acer.


Aw, come on.. That's the screen I want right there, but I've been through 5+ and still haven't found it.

What month revision is yours, again?


----------



## TomCruisader

http://imgur.com/oFdjw


Nahh, it's too bright. Was gonna ask you guys for opinion. Will try it again when it's darker. Also potato quality, will tweak the settings of my Moto.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinetix*
> 
> Aw, come on. That's the screen I want right there, but I've been through 5+ and still haven't found it.
> 
> What month revision is yours, again?


I'm not sure. The last 6 digits of my S/N (at least on the box) are: 102395.

Tom, I love the Unreal Tournament box







As for settings, i'm still calibrating it. The problem with this monitor is that the Red has a very wide gamut and the Green has a wide gamut, but the Blue is more or less standard gamut. Windows doesn't handle wide gamut too good, and neither do games (they work "true" 8-bit best), so you get oversaturated reds and mildly oversaturated greens. This makes calibration difficult because lowering the red helps with the oversaturation but also "increases" the color temperature and it gets cooler (and the screen is - assuming the piece of paper is accurate - more or less calibrated for 6700K already). So one has to find a golden middle between oversaturated reds and color temperature deviating from 6500K).


----------



## TomCruisader

Yeah reds are saturated indeed.... The thing is red is my favorite color and I get eyegasm (lol is it even a word) each time when I play DooM 4 where red is one of the dominant colors. Weird **** indeed








However your "almost IPS" statement intrigued me, as I want to do some Photoshop, and I am sucker for rich colors.

PS:
This is the OG box of the Unreal Tournament 99, have the 2004 too.


----------



## Astreon

here's the "fuzzy text issue" in a closeup:



you may have to stretch the image to see the problem.

The pixel structure makes the text "all wrong" - you can see white spots in the letters where the text isn't rendered at all (look at the inside of the "o" letters), and there's an unnecessary shading added to some letters (look at the left side of the small "p" letter) contributing to their "cloudy" appearance. There are also red and green subpixels active in the shading on some letters, ie. "w".

The only "counter" to that is to sit far enough, I'm afraid. Sharpness 64 seems best.

I should also mention that I'm using Firefox, which may contribute to the "problem", as many people use Chrome and because of how chrome renders letters, the "problem" there seems less obvious. Using an add-on for Firefox that adds text anti-aliasing can somewhat help, but forget about super-sharp text. that's basically one price you have to pay if you want to use this monitor.


----------



## Kinetix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> I'm not sure. The last 6 digits of my S/N (at least on the box) are: 102395.


It says the "Manufactured in..." date in the square on the back bottom left of your screen, if you feel like checking.


----------



## Astreon

It's a January 2017 model.


----------



## LunaTiC123

still no words on the release date for the gsync version of the 24" cfg70/73 ?


----------



## Astreon

nope.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> I'm not sure. The last 6 digits of my S/N (at least on the box) are: 102395.
> 
> Tom, I love the Unreal Tournament box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for settings, i'm still calibrating it. The problem with this monitor is that the Red has a very wide gamut and the Green has a wide gamut, but the Blue is more or less standard gamut. Windows doesn't handle wide gamut too good, and neither do games (they work "true" 8-bit best), so you get oversaturated reds and mildly oversaturated greens. This makes calibration difficult because lowering the red helps with the oversaturation but also "increases" the color temperature and it gets cooler (and the screen is - assuming the piece of paper is accurate - more or less calibrated for 6700K already). So one has to find a golden middle between oversaturated reds and color temperature deviating from 6500K).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> I'm not sure. The last 6 digits of my S/N (at least on the box) are: 102395.
> 
> Tom, I love the Unreal Tournament box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for settings, i'm still calibrating it. The problem with this monitor is that the Red has a very wide gamut and the Green has a wide gamut, but the Blue is more or less standard gamut. Windows doesn't handle wide gamut too good, and neither do games (they work "true" 8-bit best), so you get oversaturated reds and mildly oversaturated greens. This makes calibration difficult because lowering the red helps with the oversaturation but also "increases" the color temperature and it gets cooler (and the screen is - assuming the piece of paper is accurate - more or less calibrated for 6700K already). So one has to find a golden middle between oversaturated reds and color temperature deviating from 6500K).


Doesn't the sRGB setting desaturate the colors properly?


----------



## Astreon

there is no srgb setting. you just set up R, G and B.

Another issue: the monitor indeed coil whines at maximum OD. It's faint, but it's there. Very obvious if you check the monitor from behind.

Another problem: when scrolling the text, you actually need the OD set to highest, because otherwise the text will sort of _oversharpen_ looking absolutely abysmal when being scrolled. If you like quick reading when the text is scrolling, you may find yourself forced to do it.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> there is no srgb setting. you just set up R, G and B.
> 
> Another issue: the monitor indeed coil whines at maximum OD. It's faint, but it's there. Very obvious if you check the monitor from behind.
> 
> Another problem: when scrolling the text, you actually need the OD set to highest, because otherwise the text will sort of _oversharpen_ looking absolutely abysmal when being scrolled. If you like quick reading when the text is scrolling, you may find yourself forced to do it.


pcmonitors.info review says there is an sRGB picture mode:
Quote:


> Picture Mode = sRGB 2.2 6506K
> 
> This is an effective sRGB emulation mode, which restricts the colour gamut so that it is very close to sRGB. Strong contrast is maintained and you maintain full control over brightness, colour channel and gamma mode settings. Saturation is noticeably weaker, giving a more accurate representation of certain shades at the expense of things looking less vivid. In terms of colour accuracy, this is a useful mode, but be aware of VA colour consistency limitations.


----------



## Astreon

There is no such option in the menu.

yet another con, the monitor gets really HOT. The back (near the power button) is quite umcofortable to touch.

The coil whine & fuzzy text are sadly too much, guys


----------



## khyryk

There should be an option Game > Picture Mode > sRGB. You can then toggle the R, G, and B values separately.


----------



## Astreon

ah, right. There's one indeed.

By the way, this may be surprising, but the XB271HU actually is capable of darker "pure black" image than CFG70.



both are set for brightness that makes it comfortable for some browsing at the evening.
XB271HU = 10% brightness
CFG70 = 20% brightness

Keep in mind that XB271HU is brighter by default, so those are actually quite similar luminance levels.

XB271HU is also displaying "blacker" blacks when lights are on - at the same backlight levels. Seems the XB271HU trumps the CFG70 on coating. The CFG70's AG coating isn't as good as XB271HU's, which results in weaker blacks in a room iluminated by a regular lightbulb.


----------



## Astreon

This also is the best photo I could take to show the "blurry text" problem. The photo doesn't show it correctly, but I guess you can see that the text on the CFG70 (to the right) is less sharp. IRL, the difference is bigger.


----------



## Kinetix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> ah, right. There's one indeed.
> 
> By the way, this may be surprising, but the XB271HU actually is capable of darker "pure black" image than CFG70.
> 
> 
> 
> both are set for brightness that makes it comfortable for some browsing at the evening.
> XB271HU = 10% brightness
> CFG70 = 20% brightness
> 
> Keep in mind that XB271HU is brighter by default, so those are actually quite similar luminance levels.
> 
> XB271HU is also displaying "blacker" blacks when lights are on - at the same backlight levels. Seems the XB271HU trumps the CFG70 on coating. The CFG70's AG coating isn't as good as XB271HU's, which results in weaker blacks in a room iluminated by a regular lightbulb.


That is quite the odd line down the middle of your CFG.


----------



## Astreon

It's a typical VA problem, light stripes.


----------



## aliquis

It''s barely news, but maybe anyone is interested: i managed to compare/measure the input lag of the c24fg70 to the cf791: i used the inputlag test on the lagom site with a camera and low shutter speed, this method only provides a relative inputlag/no absolute value , so the cf791 is about 13ms (almost 1 frame at 60hz) slower than the c24fg70, for me this is no big deal in any way, however as i do play some fighting games (situations for example where you need to block high low mixups on reaction for example) having ~1 frame/13ms less for reaction is certainly no advantage







, but other than that i doubt it really matters.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> It''s barely news, but maybe anyone is interested: i managed to compare/measure the input lag of the c24fg70 to the cf791: i used the inputlag test on the lagom site with a camera and low shutter speed, this method only provides a relative inputlag/no absolute value , so the cf791 is about 13ms (almost 1 frame at 60hz) slower than the c24fg70, for me this is no big deal in any way, however as i do play some fighting games (situations for example where you need to block high low mixups on reaction for example) having ~1 frame/13ms less for reaction is certainly no advantage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but other than that i doubt it really matters.


you know that human reaction time on average = 250 ms, right?







that leaves plenty of space for frames


----------



## aliquis

Quote:


> you know that human reaction time on average = 250 ms, right? tongue.gif that leaves plenty of space for frames wink.gif


You know the average overhead move in fighting games has a startup time of about 250-300 ms, some more or less, it depends on the character/game and other properties.

So lets say you block low and enemy decides to go for overhead, and the mvoe is one of the faster overheads, you manage to react at the end of the startup animation at about 240-250 ms and input to block standing but it won't come out, because your monitor added an additional frame delay , you get opened up and the opponent can make a big combo. There are also some very narrow links (1-2 frames) of course, if you always play on a monitor with delay, you will eventually adapt to it and input your stuff ealier (this helps only with combos where you dont need to adapt and not with stuff that happens on reaction of course, s as i said, in fighting games it reallly does matter.

So to make you understand, most fighting games, the mixup moves that you can block are deliberatly designed with the human reaction time in mind, if you are focussed, you can block them on reaction, but if you have a laggy internet/pc/inputdevice/ or monitor, you won't be able to block them on reaction anymore, so it does matter in these games.


----------



## Astreon

that might be true, of course. a 13 ms difference is very small tho


----------



## aliquis

It is all a matter of perspective, if you play fighting games and want to not constantly get your ass kicked, then you need to study the framedata, and one frame is a whole lot in fighting games thats all i can say to someone that doens't play them...


----------



## Astreon

I'm sure not a competetive player, all I do is play a fighting game with my girlfriend every know and then


----------



## aliquis

The thing is, and i think you are ignorant of it too, of course 13 ms aloneare not the end of the world, but things add up, lets say you play a game in vsync 60 hz, you get some extra input lag, you maybe use a input device that processes the signal and adds some input lag, you have a slow internet or play with wifi, the pc of course needs time to process and your monitor adds some too, things can add up and the end result can be all but unsatisfactory even for people with no competitive ambitions. I think its only reasonable therefore that one expect a monitor to have as little inputlag as possible.


----------



## Astreon

of course, but if you're studying frames already, I think you should definitively play at 144hz.


----------



## aliquis

If you mean fighting games, you can'T play them at 144hz, they are all locked to 60hz, the animation is prerendered, i already told you the moves/animation and everything is designed with the human player/perception in mind, but whatever it doesn't matter anyway. If you don't mind your monitor to have additional input lag, who am i to argue with that. I just wanted to share my test results because i thought maybe some people care if their monitor has additional lag, this discussion if input lag matters to you or myself is leading nowhere anyway


----------



## Astreon

might be







you know, when it comes to fighting games I only play them on a plasma TV on one of my consoles


----------



## LoopyDood

I'm having the flickering, horizontal line issues that other people were having: https://gfycat.com/ThoughtfulInfiniteAnt

Mine's not as bad as that but it's in the same spot. I've noticed that some people mentioned they had it in their February 2017 models - maybe that's the issue?

I've contacted Samsung and will probably send it back for a repair/replace.


----------



## TomCruisader

Yeah, on mine feb 2017 it's really hard to notice, personally it does not bother me, since you have to have a specific scenario to reproduce it, I don't wanna return mine since the line is smaller on mine and everything else is just too perfect and issue free.


----------



## LoopyDood

I also have a line of ~10 dead pixels so these two issues pushed me over the edge. It's just 144hz right? Seems to happen to me with any game I'm playing.


----------



## TomCruisader

Well... Cannot give feedback here, I have 0 dead pixels.
Oh, and powering down the monitor few times kills the small flickering line, at least for me.


----------



## Nicholars

Seems very poor how you cannot actually use this monitor with freesync properly, this monitor should be good, on paper, but just looking through a few pages on this thread all I am seeing is flickering, purple lines, not being able to use freesync properly etc etc.

Does ANYONE have a samsung ultrawide 100hz where you can just enable freesync and play normally without problems? What freesync refresh rate range is usable on these monitors without problems?


----------



## LunaTiC123

Read somewhere, forgot exactly where, probably here or the other thread about these samsung monitors that the overdrive issue (the purple/green) was fixed with the upcoming cfg73 and newer models of the cfg70, can you actually fix that since it's still a VA panel after all, some color2color/g2g etc transitions will still be slow, how much can they really do ? doesn't lowering the ammount of overdrive increase the g2g / w2b / b2w and color to color transition times resulting in smearing and more motion blur? ( i'm not sure how it works exactly so i might be wrong )

There are so many monitors to pick from but they all have their own issues and so far i feel like waiting for the gsync cfg75 would be the best for me since I don't have a high enough budget for a 27" 1440p ips gsync monitor nor would I go for one if I had the budget for with all the issues they have, and you can also pick from cheaper TN's which... ugh i already have a god damn 24" 144hz tn monitor, sure the newer ones come with 1440p/gsync and native 8 bit but still... it's a TN.

Anyway so far the cfg70/73/75 seem the best for me but I'm worried about the overdrive thing where you can see things turn purple while looking around when it comes to darker shades of brown/gray and god knows what other shades this panel might have issues on, I think I've seen posts of people saying newer builds don't have that issue and then some say they still have issues, I don't know what to do







, or I could just wait until the CFG75 releases and get that and test it for myself to see if it bothers me, but it seems there's still no word on the release date yet


----------



## legcramp

I had two builds, one from December and one from January. The purple issue was not visible on the December one I got from Amazon so it seems to be a lottery in that regard. It was a perfect panel but at the end of the day the text on these panels vs. an IPS panel with a higher resolution was just too much of a difference that I returned it. YMMV

This monitor was pure joy for gaming though but I only have room for one monitor.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rincewindxxx*
> 
> To anyone saying that black eq!=13 fixes issues with purple trailing. Try to increase the brightness of the jpeg you are using for tests - for me the purple artifacts appear even on black eq 20 when I increase the brightness of the jpeg (the jpeg not the monitor itself) (1004 firmware).
> 
> I'm returning my cfg70 right now, cfg73 looks very interesting as log as they indeed fixed the firmware (or at least added the overdrive setting to get rid of the trailing at the cost of the response time).
> 
> Although I am still worried about the sharpness issues.


Does the CFG73 single strobe at 60hz now or does it still double strobe like the CFG70? (24 and 27" versions both double strobe)?
Does anyone even have a way of finding out or asking Samsung?
Seems like the ONLY monitors that can strobe at 60hz properly are the $3,000 Dell (which many of us can't afford) or the old Benq XL2720Z. All of the newer ones including the XL2540 and XL2546 and XL2735 removed the "single strobe" override switch.


----------



## cskippy

I'm not sure if the Benq Zowie XL2411 does single strobe but it's predecessor the XL2411z does.


----------



## aliquis

I want to share my experience with the cf791 (samsung ultrawide 21:0, 3440:1440, 100Hz) mainly about the freesync flicker. I think plenty has been said already, but i performed some small tweaks, mainly consisting of tweaking the freesync range with CRU and then testing the freesync experience for flicker in the g-sync demo at different framerates and in games.

The so called "ultimate engine" in the monitor OSD exhibits what i would call it pulsing, strong rather low frequency, flicker, i think it only occurs when the monitor makes a sudden high switch in the used frequency, when you dip below the LFC range of 48hz because a frame is too slow, the frame will be shown for two periods and frequency will be doubled to 96hz.

Anyway, i tested various different freesync ranges (unlike some other monitors that return a error message if you try to use a too low freesync ranges, this one accepted all i tried)

So i left the top freesync range always at 100hz, when i approached a bottom range of 43hz, the monitor still exhibits this pulsing flicker but the panel also starts to exhibit a weak different native flicker (fast frequency and low intensity).

The lower i extend the bottom freesync range the faster and more powerful this new native flicker becomes (at the bottom freesync range of 30hz, if you try to run the monitor with this fps, the flicker is intolerable), i think this panel just isn't capable to run at low frequencies.

This would be all very useless information, if i didn't find something curious too, starting at a bottom freesync range of 38hz, my monitor stops exhibiting this strong pulsing flicker when the frequency switch/doubling from lfc happens. I have tested it in the gsync demo and in various games, i am indeed using this freesync range of 38hz-100hz since a few months now, and my games are *almost* completly flickerfree. I still sometimes see flicker in some loading screens, or when i play a very old game that has very high fps (in the 1000fps range and i don't use a framelimiter).

Just to be precise, this doesn't 100% fix the flickering: if you run framerates at about 38-43hz (23ms -26ms) there is still a very faint flicker (way weaker/subtle then the usual flicker but still).

So if anyone besides me is using this monitor with the freesync feature, give it a go (use the tool CRU to change the range and test it preferable with the g-sync demo, because it has fps slider and of cours with games, it doesnt involve any risk) and tell me if this helps for you, i would of course certainly hope that this little tweak can improve the freesync experience for other people too.

cheers


----------



## Sinddk

Anyone heard or know anything about when we can expect samsung CHG70??


----------



## mmms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Anyone heard or know anything about when we can expect samsung CHG70??


We'll see at computex last this month 30 May .


----------



## Jubileu

Hey, guys, I got my Samsung C24FG70 yesterday, but I have a problem: I have it connected to my PC and PS4 and I can hear some humming noise on my earbuds coming from the headphone jack of the monitor. I already tried different earbuds, but the problem persists. Anyone else has had the same problem?

Should I RMA it?


----------



## cskippy

Headphone jacks on monitors are there purely for convenience. Expecting anything other than sound is too much expectation IMO. Get a cheap DAC/amp as anything will provide better sound quality.


----------



## Jubileu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cskippy*
> 
> Headphone jacks on monitors are there purely for convenience. Expecting anything other than sound is too much expectation IMO. Get a cheap DAC/amp as anything will provide better sound quality.


Yes, I know. But I finally found a way to fix this. I changed the response time to "Standard" and everything is working fine!


----------



## cskippy

Lol.. unexpected but good job!


----------



## Zange

CHF711 is up for preorder in Europe. In my country the 27" is more expensive than the 32" on amazon, they really dont want you to get higher dpi VA screens for cheap.


----------



## Sinddk

Ch711 can die in a fire. 60hz in 2017 is simply a joke


----------



## Astreon

seems decently priced though. We really need someone to buy it and test the pixel structure


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Ch711 can die in a fire. 60hz in 2017 is simply a joke


BUT, if freesync boosts it to 75Hz without purples, it could be a very decent VRR gaming experience. Newer games on max settings at 1440p hardly can keep above 75 minimum FPS anyway.


----------



## TomCruisader

Guys I have a strange problem. My desktop keeps shifting bottom right few pixels, and it is annoying. Not sure what's causing it as it was fine before and eating up space just drives me crazy, even if it's few inches.


----------



## hasher87

I bought this used monitor but unfortunately the display on the HDMI/Displayport shows this instead.



Since the monitor was from USA, but i have shipped somewhere in Asia, the seller gave me a full refund for it without having to ship it back for return.

Im just wondering if this issue can be fixed? I know a guy who can repair TVs, but not sure with monitor of this calibre.

Tried youtube/googling, some says that this could be due to internal wiring or capacitor.

Btw, display port at 144hz only shows half of the screen, but half of it shows as above. The rest of the settings/hdmi are in that display screen.


----------



## cskippy

It looks like an issue from the input not the screen itself as the menu overlay of the monitor is fine but the screen is messed up underneath it. Hopefully an easy fix by someone knowledgeable. And if you get it working a mighty fine score!


----------



## Nicholars

hello, not really following the thread but is there any update on the flickering etc. has this been fixed in newer models / firmware etc. or is it still a problem? flickering or the purple problem?


----------



## mafiosii

got a january model c24fg70. Purple is still there, it is less than any previous models, but its still there. And if you know it you probably gonna notice it.
Im gonna stick with this one until a decent monitor appears on the market, then i will sell this monitor on ebay. got it for 280€


----------



## fuzun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mafiosii*
> 
> got a january model c24fg70. Purple is still there, it is less than any previous models, but its still there. And if you know it you probably gonna notice it.
> Im gonna stick with this one until a decent monitor appears on the market, then i will sell this monitor on ebay. got it for 280€


Nobody gonna buy this when there will be cfg73 at a better price point.


----------



## Kalimera

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-LC24FG73FQUXEN-24-Inch-Curved-Monitor/dp/B071RP6WVL/ref=pd_sbs_147_2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=9QZHRY1VM8CY9Q2F0WA8

The 24" FG73 drops at June 28th according to Amazon with a decent price imo. I like that the stand is not as deep as the FG70's one. Better wait for some reviews first.


----------



## yuyue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalimera*
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-LC24FG73FQUXEN-24-Inch-Curved-Monitor/dp/B071RP6WVL/ref=pd_sbs_147_2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=9QZHRY1VM8CY9Q2F0WA8
> 
> The 24" FG73 drops at June 28th according to Amazon with a decent price imo. I like that the stand is not as deep as the FG70's one. Better wait for some reviews first.


How much was the launching price of previous model in the UK ?


----------



## mafiosii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalimera*
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-LC24FG73FQUXEN-24-Inch-Curved-Monitor/dp/B071RP6WVL/ref=pd_sbs_147_2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=9QZHRY1VM8CY9Q2F0WA8
> 
> The 24" FG73 drops at June 28th according to Amazon with a decent price imo. I like that the stand is not as deep as the FG70's one. Better wait for some reviews first.


The stand of this one looks bad imo.. I like the one of the c24fg70 much more. But every damn panel of the c24fg70 is broke somehow


----------



## LunaTiC123

I actually like the stand, when at lowest level the monitor won't take CRT like space from your desk, still with these you are guaranteed to get the newest possible firmware but it's still the same panel, how do you fix the issue which basically starts from the VA panel itself being slow... you tone down the overdrive to avoid artifacts like the purple stuff but doesn't that increase pixel reponse time then? introducing more bluring ? how does this work ?


----------



## fuzun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaTiC123*
> 
> I actually like the stand, when at lowest level the monitor won't take CRT like space from your desk, still with these you are guaranteed to get the newest possible firmware but it's still the same panel, how do you fix the issue which basically starts from the VA panel itself being slow... you tone down the overdrive to avoid artifacts like the purple stuff but doesn't that increase pixel reponse time then? introducing more bluring ? how does this work ?


I read somewhere; that works by forgiving contrast in favor of speed related things like pixel transition. You know VA panels normally have much higher contrast.

I think currently 3000 contrast is sweetspot for VA panels.


----------



## kingbey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> hello, not really following the thread but is there any update on the flickering etc. has this been fixed in newer models / firmware etc. or is it still a problem? flickering or the purple problem?


I am also interested in this ... I've decided to buy cf791 but after reading flicker and other problems i've changed my mind.
Recently it is pretty hard to find a monitor without issues


----------



## Fediuld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingbey*
> 
> I am also interested in this ... I've decided to buy cf791 but after reading flicker and other problems i've changed my mind.
> Recently it is pretty hard to find a monitor without issues


Which is annoying considering the pricing these days.

And yes I am waiting also to year about the CF791 freesync flickering, which stopped me to buy mine earlier this year.


----------



## DyroB

Ugh, I've been looking for a new monitor the last couple of days, finally decided and orderd the C24FG70 this morning. And now I find this topic, how the hell did I miss this topic









Huge bummer that a monitor of that price has faults in firmware. Great Samsung testing before throwing stores full with them.

They aren't doing their name any favour after the galaxy shizzle, and now this.

Well since I can't cancel the order (can return the monitor after receive, package is already on it's way), I'll see if I'm lucky or not tomorrow. But not sure actually if it's better to return it and wait for the C24FG73 release now


----------



## MidNighTempest

Any idea when the new version of the C24FG70 gonna be release in the US? Also regarding the old version is it true they fix all issue with the recent Built? If so what Month?


----------



## fuzun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MidNighTempest*
> 
> Any idea when the new version of the C24FG70 gonna be release in the US? Also regarding the old version is it true they fix all issue with the recent Built? If so what Month?


What do you mean by new version? November and newer models seem to be good.


----------



## Astreon

This isn't true, my Jan 17 model had the purple/green trailing.

(also coil whine).


----------



## DyroB

Well I got mine today. Manufacture date Oc '16th.. Funny







. Haven't botherd to look up the firmware version (couldn't find it in the option menu), but I've had it boxed out, plugged it in and checked myself.

First impression was pretty good. Although immediately I noticed the color difference between my IPS and this Samsung. The IPS I have really provides a much better, sharper and natural look. And that for a LG ~150 euro range monitor from 2013.

It was noticable for white and black, both far better on my LG, but the LG also gives natural colors, where the Samsung gave all the photos I looked, somewhat of a filter it seemed (filters provided like on instagram). Yes I did tried different settings, but when I corrected one photo, the other photo was again, not in the correct colors. (For instant: white looked like yellowish-brownish-white, if I corrected that to purely white, blue turned into blue-greenish) Also, sunlight in games on the IPS is much more real/natural colored than the look on the Samsung. On the Samsung it looked like somewhat of a brown-ish filter was put over the sunlight. It was also much more dimmed.

When I sit right infront of the Samsung, the bottem side of the screen is noticable lighter colored than it should, I need to set the screen to a much higher point to get the correct colors, but if I do that, the upper side of the screen is noticable ligher colored than it should. As an example; black turns into a light tint of grey. So it really felt like there is a small sweetspot you need to set the monitor to, and that sweetspot is kinda easy to get out of (kinda like the original nintendo 3ds). Viewing angles are good, but the correct colors on the bottem and/or upperside of the screen were quickly lost. So I'm not sure if thats normal or not.. My current IPS is 100% great on all sides, always the correct colors whatever angle I look at it. I'm not sure if I expect too much of this AV panel.

The backlight overal seemed perfect, almost no backlight bleeding on dark scenes. Nothing to be concerend about at all.

120hz + is amazing, it really provides a much nicer game experience. But that is the only pluspoint I can give this monitor, towards my current one.

I did tried that green leave background test found in this topic, the Samsung I got also gives that line in top right corner, within 10 seconds. I also tried that purple motion picture, and it too was severly there. I did tried a couple of dark setting-like games, didn't noticed any of it while gaming, so I'm not totally sure how to replicate that purple motion myself. But since all the expierence here, I'm not really willing to wait and find out. Plus it seems like this Samsung monitor serie is cleary a failed(/flawed) line, quality wise.

I've packed mine back up, and I'm going to send it back and going to wait for the 73, to see if all issues are gone. I didn't found any use for the curve btw, maybe because I'm at least 1.5 feet away from the screen, but sitting closer also wasn't something special at all. Positive side is that it felt and looks like a flat screen, so no adjusting or anything or bad imaging or anything.

A couple of questions I have;
- The color difference I've experienced, is that only due the panel difference? Or has it to do with that filter that has been used?
- Can that filter be completly removed/turned off?
(- Or am I crazy and there is no ''filter''?







)

- The lost of color on the bottem of the sceen and top of the screen, when not sitting in the ''sweet'' spot, is that panel wise? Or has it something to do with the monitor itself (with itself I mean design or manufac flaw)?
- That purple motion thing, is that a panel flaw? As in, there is always a small portion of purple motion in those panels? Or is it mainly a design and/or firmware flaw? And how to replicate that purple motion test in a game? (So I know if I tested it correctly







)

Would be great if someone can tell me what exactly is due to panel and what is caused by Samsung themselfs


----------



## fuzun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DyroB*
> 
> Well I got mine today. Manufacture date Oc '16th.. Funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Haven't botherd to look up the firmware version (couldn't find it in the option menu), but I've had it boxed out, plugged it in and checked myself.
> 
> First impression was pretty good. Although immediately I noticed the color difference between my IPS and this Samsung. The IPS I have really provides a much better, sharper and natural look. And that for a LG ~150 euro range monitor from 2013.
> 
> It was noticable for white and black, both far better on my LG, but the LG also gives natural colors, where the Samsung gave all the photos I looked, somewhat of a filter it seemed (filters provided like on instagram). Yes I did tried different settings, but when I corrected one photo, the other photo was again, not in the correct colors. (For instant: white looked like yellowish-brownish-white, if I corrected that to purely white, blue turned into blue-greenish) Also, sunlight in games on the IPS is much more real/natural colored than the look on the Samsung. On the Samsung it looked like somewhat of a brown-ish filter was put over the sunlight. It was also much more dimmed.
> 
> When I sit right infront of the Samsung, the bottem side of the screen is noticable lighter colored than it should, I need to set the screen to a much higher point to get the correct colors, but if I do that, the upper side of the screen is noticable ligher colored than it should. As an example; black turns into a light tint of grey. So it really felt like there is a small sweetspot you need to set the monitor to, and that sweetspot is kinda easy to get out of (kinda like the original nintendo 3ds). Viewing angles are good, but the correct colors on the bottem and/or upperside of the screen were quickly lost. So I'm not sure if thats normal or not.. My current IPS is 100% great on all sides, always the correct colors whatever angle I look at it. I'm not sure if I expect too much of this AV panel.
> 
> The backlight overal seemed perfect, almost no backlight bleeding on dark scenes. Nothing to be concerend about at all.
> 
> 120hz + is amazing, it really provides a much nicer game experience. But that is the only pluspoint I can give this monitor, towards my current one.
> 
> I did tried that green leave background test found in this topic, the Samsung I got also gives that line in top right corner, within 10 seconds. I also tried that purple motion picture, and it too was severly there. I did tried a couple of dark setting-like games, didn't noticed any of it while gaming, so I'm not totally sure how to replicate that purple motion myself. But since all the expierence here, I'm not really willing to wait and find out. Plus it seems like this Samsung monitor serie is cleary a failed(/flawed) line, quality wise.
> 
> I've packed mine back up, and I'm going to send it back and going to wait for the 73, to see if all issues are gone. I didn't found any use for the curve btw, maybe because I'm at least 1.5 feet away from the screen, but sitting closer also wasn't something special at all. Positive side is that it felt and looks like a flat screen, so no adjusting or anything or bad imaging or anything.
> 
> A couple of questions I have;
> - The color difference I've experienced, is that only due the panel difference? Or has it to do with that filter that has been used?
> - Can that filter be completly removed/turned off?
> (- Or am I crazy and there is no ''filter''?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> - The lost of color on the bottem of the sceen and top of the screen, when not sitting in the ''sweet'' spot, is that panel wise? Or has it something to do with the monitor itself (with itself I mean design or manufac flaw)?
> - That purple motion thing, is that a panel flaw? As in, there is always a small portion of purple motion in those panels? Or is it mainly a design and/or firmware flaw? And how to replicate that purple motion test in a game? (So I know if I tested it correctly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Would be great if someone can tell me what exactly is due to panel and what is caused by Samsung themselfs


If you are using Nvidia, sometimes its driver occasionally changes color range to limited when different monitor gets connected. Please make sure this is not happening by doing tests in lagom.nl.


----------



## DyroB

The monitor is all back in the box, also I'm not really sure how long I may test a monitor out, in hours. I think I've had it already on for 4-5 hours, mainly trying to correct the colors and bring some more natural tint back, which failed.

I haven't done all those tests on the website, did some though.

And yea I do use nvidia, what do you mean with the range to limit? In nvidia control panel? I've checked that, was on the right range.


----------



## GWWH3

*DyroB* i want to ask you when you brought the monitor because i'm a bit confused about the manufacture date(October)
I'm planning to order Samsung C24FG70 from a German site with final price 300€ but i am thinking all these issues
I guess that i will have monitor with manufacture date of April May and not from previous months
Samsung C24FG73 from what i found is the same monitor with different stand and CFG70 issues fixed
I read for a firmware update for CFG70 when CFG73 release...This will be available for all the owners of CFG70 through Samsung official site and solve purple motion?


----------



## DyroB

I bought the monitor last weekend. At a large, respectable store (cool blue). I thought this would work out in my benefit, and I would get a more recent produced monitor. But it all depends on the store itself, how much they have orderd in the first place and how much they have sold in the mean time. It's very clear that Samsung DID NOT called back the flawed monitors, which is very very consumer unfriendly. But hey, what do you expect from Samsung, right..

Best what you can do, if you can't wait, is to contact the store and ask from which period their monitors are. But I suggest you wait untill the 73 release. I'm not sure if the stand will be the only difference, honestly I'm not even sure if those 73 monitors are actually on the right firmware and any better in terms of quality.

Because, if ONLY the stands are different between the 70-73, there is a large chance the 73 has been produced within the same time period, and thus with the same, older firmware. If the monitors are exactly the same, theres a fair chance all the 70-73 are with the same flaws.

There are people in this topic, where the more/most recent firmware did solve, or greatly reduced, the issues. But you can't update the firmware yourself, only Samsung can update the firmware, I've read in this topic.


----------



## Cascade

Are there any reviews/details available of Samsung's new 144 monitors, the LC24FG73FQUXEN & LS25HG50FQUXEN?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-LC24FG73FQUXEN-24-Inch-Curved-Monitor/dp/B071RP6WVL/ref=pd_sbs_147_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=4QEJM7ARSH1KYD89JPEW

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-LS25HG50FQUXEN-25-Inch-FullHD-Monitor/dp/B0722NR2KF/ref=pd_sbs_147_6?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=796KVJVAEN0MH9V3R8VC

Both seem fairly similar to the existing CFG70, apart from the 25in model not mentioning Quantum Dot and not being curved.

Any suggestion that these will fix the QA issues with current Samsung screens, or have these been fixed anyway with the most recent versions?


----------



## Astreon

I doubt there will be much attention regarding the S25HG50, it's an overpriced 1080p TN panel.


----------



## Cascade

Oh right, I didn't realize it was TN. Guess that's off my list then. I just found out that the Freesync range of the LC24FG73FQUXEN to be 70 - 144Hz. Was the previous model the same range, or is this an improvement?


----------



## Astreon

iirc it was the same, but some people extended the range with CRU.


----------



## Hmarxis

http://www.pc21.fr/fiche/lc24fg73fquxen-samsung-lcd-c24fg73-24-black-new-retail--i1921125.html

-> Starting to emerge ?

"" Date de référencement 10/05/2017 à 06:40 Date de modification 31/05/2017 à 07:20 ""


----------



## qzc110

Has anyone been able to get a firmware update through Samsung? I made a thread on their support forum and they said that it's not possible to update the firmware and that the new firmware is due to changes in hardware.


----------



## DyroB

Sounds like crap..
And if that means that every newer firmware monitor, also has other, better hardware in it, I would be really really pissed that I didn't received any information about this when I would have an older one. That purple motion issue is really a gamebreaker.

If that's the case, I would suggest anyone with not the most recent firmware, to contact Samsung for a recent firmware monitor. You've payed a fair amount of money for it, you're in your right to have a correct working one.

And I really, really suggest anyone who hasn't bought the 70 monitor yet, DON'T DO IT. They didn't recalled the older 70 monitors, it's not worth the hassle. Just wait for the 73. Amazon aims at ~350 euro and release date end of June. Wait the reviews, to see if the problems are solved.


----------



## Jaad

I just got my new monitors in today, the 4k Acer predator and two of the 24cfg70's. My initial out of the box impression? Get a refund on the Acer and get a third Samsung. My two cfg70's are 24" and holy mother of pearl the screens are pure eye candy. Setting some 8k and 308k sized wallpapers on the Acer is meh but the Samsungs are amazing, the colors pop out and everything is super crisp. Tomorrow I'll be adjusting the Acer settings but I'll be testing my games and benchmarks in both. I honestly believe I'll be returning the 4k screen


----------



## fuzun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaad*
> 
> I just got my new monitors in today, the 4k Acer predator and two of the 24cfg70's. My initial out of the box impression? Get a refund on the Acer and get a third Samsung. My two cfg70's are 24" and holy mother of pearl the screens are pure eye candy. Setting some 8k and 308k sized wallpapers on the Acer is meh but the Samsungs are amazing, the colors pop out and everything is super crisp. Tomorrow I'll be adjusting the Acer settings but I'll be testing my games and benchmarks in both. I honestly believe I'll be returning the 4k screen


Finally a positive opinion after a very long time. What do you think about text crispness? (in c24fg70)


----------



## Jaad

I love it. There's nothing that is hard to read, discord text pops out, it's vibrant and needs no adjustment imo


----------



## DyroB

I am curious now, form what date is the monitor? What firmware?


----------



## Exar Kun

Apparently flickering is being looked into in the next driver update.

https://community.amd.com/thread/216401

Hope so I just got a CF971 cheap.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzun*
> 
> Finally a positive opinion after a very long time. What do you think about text crispness? (in c24fg70)


Text is horrible in FG70. Blurry and impossible to fix with sharpness setting or cleartype.


----------



## Axaion

Yeah, what Astreon said - i have no idea what the other guy is on about about clear text, he must be some kind of wizard.

unless he recieved a panel thats not the same panel as anyone else, look at the pictures posted earlier


----------



## fuzun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Text is horrible in FG70. Blurry and impossible to fix with sharpness setting or cleartype.


It is strange that text issue got noticed fairly new. I mean before January I could not remember any report related to this. Some people were happy after november update and some not due to green trailing. But can not remember any text issue until January-February. pcmonitors .info also did not notice it as far as I know.

Did you only try 1 panel for c24fg70? Maybe you got a monitor from bad batch.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaad*
> 
> I just got my new monitors in today, the 4k Acer predator and two of the 24cfg70's. My initial out of the box impression? Get a refund on the Acer and get a third Samsung. My two cfg70's are 24" and holy mother of pearl the screens are pure eye candy. Setting some 8k and 308k sized wallpapers on the Acer is meh but the Samsungs are amazing, the colors pop out and everything is super crisp. Tomorrow I'll be adjusting the Acer settings but I'll be testing my games and benchmarks in both. I honestly believe I'll be returning the 4k screen


Colors pop because you don't have it calibrated. As in feeding it sRGB but the displaying it with over sRGB range, extending the colors. It's normal for wide gamut monitors or what they used to call them.

Astreon: thx for the text samples, it's near impossible to get any pictures of that. I've looked into it myself but never could find a CFG70 to shoot pics, Samsung doesn't display them even in their own shops let alone retailers. The lower pixel height can be quite a big difference, it's not lower just a little, the bigger Samsung VA may be even worse in that. As the pixels are more far apart vertical wise it tends to mess up line thickness and causes vertical edges to look soft because there is too much black space between each pixel vertical wise. The AUO? VAs didn't seem to have this vertical spacing issue.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzun*
> 
> It is strange that text issue got noticed fairly new. I mean before January I could not remember any report related to this. Some people were happy after november update and some not due to green trailing. But can not remember any text issue until January-February. pcmonitors .info also did not notice it as far as I know.
> 
> Did you only try 1 panel for c24fg70? Maybe you got a monitor from bad batch.


Yeah, except he wasent the one that brought it up, and others have confirmed it too, its the panel thats at fault here, not just him getting one defective one


----------



## Astreon

A request to all CF791 owners, can you make a closeup of the pixel structure on low brightness? or just a closeup on the monitor showing text (use firefox please). I wonder if it looks the same as CFG70.


----------



## aliquis

Whats the point with your obsession with the text on the cfg70 anyway. I have both monitors, the text on the cfg70 is completly passable/readable.

If you don't like it, thats of course perfectly fine, everyone is entitled to his opinion, but arguing that its horrible, unreadable or mushy is just a big exaggeration and wrong.

If you have troubles reading the text on the cfg70, maybe its not the monitors fault, but you should go visit the doctor and get your eyes checked ?

Anyway, the cf791 doesn't have this halfpixel layout, not that it matters much (just tested it with a camera, both low brightness <20%, firefox and the text in this forum)


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> If you have troubles reading the text on the cfg70, maybe its not the monitors fault, but you should go visit the doctor and get your eyes checked ?


Is this pointless ad hominem really necessary?

Does Samsung pay you for that?


----------



## aliquis

No it wasn't, i apologize sorry. Ill post the pictures from the text/subpixellayout in a moment.

edit: i repeat again, both pics taken with brightness below 20%, firefox, text is from this forum)


----------



## Astreon

thanks, that's really helpful. Seems the CF791 has proper pixel layout - hopefully CHG70 will also have this one, that should solve the text problem, making it an interesting choice.


----------



## aliquis

Its of course only my personal opinion, but i think the text on the cf791 is just as good/bad as on the cfg70 in general (of course there is a ~ 20% ppi difference between a 24" 1920x1080 and a 34" 3440x1440 to account for, so at the same sitting distance, the text will appear sharper on the cf791 in general. I have many things to complain about these two samsung monitors as well.... but the text clarity is not among them


----------



## Astreon

well, even on the phot you posted it seems that the CFG70 text is improperly rendered with all those weird "gaps" between pixels (see the bottom pixel row of the "e" letter? looks off...). the CF791 photo is a bit out of focus, but it doesn't seem to suffer from the same problems.

I do have a VA on my desk (also a VA TV), and yes, depending on sharpness setting the text may seem off (too blurry, or overly sharp), but CFG70 is pretty much the first VA for me that constantly look bad no matter what setting I used...


----------



## aliquis

The reason there are white gaps on the cfg70 picture is because i used my smartphone camera to capture the image with lightning on, those white dots/gaps are reflections far away from the lightning of the camera. The overall quality of the pictures is very bad (focus, brightness etc) they should just be viewed to see the difference in how the cfg70 vs cf791 display text on subpixel level, in this aspect they are accurate and reflect the difference. That was the only reason i made these pictures, the rest (brightness of the picture, sharpness etc) is inaccurate/amateur level picture, you can not draw any conclusion based on these bad pictures.


----------



## Kris194

CFG70 has indeed very weird pixel layout, you can see very big spaces between pixels. For a comparision, here is the best photo I was able to take of pixel layout of mine 9-yrs old CCFL (226BW) monitor.


----------



## Jaad

I already sent off the Acer and picked up my third 24". The color popping was indeed from the oversaturation but after some tweaking I'm still very happy with all 3 both in and out of games.


----------



## Axaion

Id be deligted if someone would release a IPS/VA (with non ******ed layout, black crush and meh response time) thats not curved at 24" 1080p 144hz frsync/gsync variants

Buuuuuut seems everyone loves the curve, i find it distorts the picture too much


----------



## w0dash

Hi, I am new to this board and I recently got this monitor.

It was manufactured in January and has has Firmware 1004.

Although it does not suffer much from purple artifacts or backlight bleed, the black is not as black as it could be, fonts could be clearer too and I get some flickering in certain games when Freesync is activated and the framerate is not stable.

My questions:

What is the newest firmware, and is January / FW1004 generally considered good or are February - April units better?

Also, I read that newer models should have 48-144 as sync range in EDID - is that true?

Mine still has 70-144 in "Ultimate Engine" mode (I know, this can be overriden via CRU).

I don't think I will return it as I made a good deal, but these things still annoy me a bit.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0dash*
> 
> Hi, I am new to this board and I recently got this monitor.
> 
> It was manufactured in January and has has Firmware 1004.
> 
> Although it does not suffer much from purple artifacts or backlight bleed, the black is not as black as it could be, fonts could be clearer too and I get some flickering in certain games when Freesync is activated and the framerate is not stable.
> 
> My questions:
> 
> What is the newest firmware, and is January / FW1004 generally considered good or are February - April units better?
> 
> Also, I read that newer models should have 48-144 as sync range in EDID - is that true?
> 
> Mine still has 70-144 in "Ultimate Engine" mode (I know, this can be overriden via CRU).
> 
> I don't think I will return it as I made a good deal, but these things still annoy me a bit.


I suggest you chug some caffiene pills and then read the entire thread


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0dash*
> 
> Although it does not suffer much from purple artifacts or backlight bleed, the black is not as black as it could be, fonts could be clearer too


Is it connected to an Nvidia card? If so, are you using HDMI? If so, is range set to full (instead of limited by default)?


----------



## MistaSparkul

http://www.displayspecifications.com/en/model/062ec32

Looks good. I'm wondering if they fixed the fuzzy text, green/purple trailing, and for AMD users freesync flickering with this monitor. I'm more interested in using this for the strobing capability as the CFG70 supposely has one of the best strobing implementations around correct? 32 inch VA with great strobing sounds good.


----------



## fuzun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> http://www.displayspecifications.com/en/model/062ec32
> 
> Looks good. I'm wondering if they fixed the fuzzy text, green/purple trailing, and for AMD users freesync flickering with this monitor. I'm more interested in using this for the strobing capability as the CFG70 supposely has one of the best strobing implementations around correct? 32 inch VA with great strobing sounds good.


It is 6 bit + FRC probably. Because there is no reason to make it 8 bit without FRC. Monitors are generally 6 bit + FRC and 8 bit + FRC.Maybe it is 10 bit but this site does not cover FRC?

Strange. Website says there is no FRC and it is 8 bits but what is the purpose of making a panel with no frc. It could be 10 bits.

I also do not believe that this could support hdr with 350 cd/m^2 brightness. It is probably software emulated, which is completely redundant.

In my opinion their HDR is improved version of dynamic lighting. It is a really annoying feature that no one uses it.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> http://www.displayspecifications.com/en/model/062ec32
> 
> Looks good. I'm wondering if they fixed the fuzzy text, green/purple trailing, and for AMD users freesync flickering with this monitor. I'm more interested in using this for the strobing capability as the CFG70 supposely has one of the best strobing implementations around correct? 32 inch VA with great strobing sounds good.
> 
> 
> 
> It is 6 bit + FRC probably. Because there is no reason to make it 8 bit without FRC. Monitors are generally 6 bit + FRC and 8 bit + FRC.Maybe it is 10 bit but this site does not cover FRC?
> 
> Strange. Website says there is no FRC and it is 8 bits but what is the purpose of making a panel with no frc. It could be 10 bits.
> 
> I also do not believe that this could support hdr with 350 cd/m^2 brightness. It is probably software emulated, which is completely redundant.
> 
> In my opinion their HDR is improved version of dynamic lighting. It is a really annoying feature that no one uses it.
Click to expand...

Pretty sure the new Samsung monitors have 600 nits maximum brightness.

Also, 10 bit would be beyond bandwidth limitations.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzun*
> 
> It is 6 bit + FRC probably. Because there is no reason to make it 8 bit without FRC. Monitors are generally 6 bit + FRC and 8 bit + FRC.Maybe it is 10 bit but this site does not cover FRC?
> 
> Strange. Website says there is no FRC and it is 8 bits but what is the purpose of making a panel with no frc. It could be 10 bits.
> 
> I also do not believe that this could support hdr with 350 cd/m^2 brightness. It is probably software emulated, which is completely redundant.
> 
> In my opinion their HDR is improved version of dynamic lighting. It is a really annoying feature that no one uses it.


Yeah whatever HDR implementation this monitor is going to have will be some half ass thing anyways so I don't think most people are interested in that. This appeals to freesync users and people who want a better strobing implementation from a VA panel though.


----------



## SlyFox

I know this is the 2016 thread but the new 2017 C32HG70 popped up on newegg and is set to go on sale June 26th. I was more interested int he 27" model than the 32 but after looking at the price of the 32, I'm afraid that the price on the 27 will be a bit out of my league.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlyFox*
> 
> I know this is the 2016 thread but the new 2017 C32HG70 popped up on newegg and is set to go on sale June 26th. I was more interested int he 27" model than the 32 but after looking at the price of the 32, I'm afraid that the price on the 27 will be a bit out of my league.


The price is 600$ for the C27HG70 in the US.


----------



## SlyFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> The price is 600$ for the C27HG70 in the US.


Hmm I'm not sure how I missed that, when was that announced? I was wishfully thinking it'd be around the $500 mark.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlyFox*
> 
> Hmm I'm not sure how I missed that, when was that announced? I was wishfully thinking it'd be around the $500 mark.


In a couple places, like here: http://www.techradar.com/news/samsungs-latest-gaming-monitors-are-all-about-quickness-and-curves

being a new monitor advertised as "HDR" (even though it's nowhere near true HDR-capable monitor), it obviously can't be cheaper than Acer XF270HUA, the other 1440p 144hz non-TN around.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Honestly I am quite amazed Samsung isn't charging an arm and leg just for the extra 5 inches like other companies do. Example would be an Acer 4k IPS gsync, the 27 inch version will run you $900 but if you want those extra 5 inches and go for 32? That'll be $1300.







$100 more to upgrade from 27 to 32 inches seems very reasonable. I just hope this thing is actually GOOD.


----------



## Astreon

I have very little faith in Samsung, but they are probably aware that there is nothing resembling true "HDR" in this monitor. And it's quite pricey for a 1440p 144hz Freesync 27incher, to be honest.

Let's not forget that it goes against the fairly cheap XF270HUA, which - QC aside - is priced really well, cheaper than G-sync TN monitors.


----------



## MistaSparkul

It is definitely pricey for a gimmick version of HDR and 125% sRGB that most people would rather not use anyways. IF the quality can at least be up there without all the problems of the CFG70 then _maybe_ it's worth it. I just want a better monitor for strobing and from what I read Samsung is doing it best apparently and has managed to eliminate or drastically reduce strobe crosstalk.


----------



## boredgunner

I am looking forward to reviews for those 1440p monitors. I expect problems akin to the CFG70 but who knows.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I am looking forward to reviews for those 1440p monitors. I expect problems akin to the CFG70 but who knows.


It just seems like monitor makers never learn from past mistakes.


----------



## Sinddk

Can normal people tell the difference from strobing and not?

I never saw a monitor with strobing and everyone keeps saying how its the greatest thing ever, but im wondering how many can actually tell the difference IRL?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Some people can while others can't. I think it really comes down to what games you're playing.


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Some people can while others can't. I think it really comes down to what games you're playing.


Do there exist vidoes or images that can show the difference? just in the slightest, so I could see what all the fuss is about?


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Can normal people tell the difference from strobing and not?
> 
> I never saw a monitor with strobing and everyone keeps saying how its the greatest thing ever, but im wondering how many can actually tell the difference IRL?


I can tell you for sure about strobing's dark side:

1. flicker - it fiickers (in this case in 144hz) which tires eyes after a while
2. locked brightness - this one is a true b****, the brightness must be locked at a factory preset to enable strobing, usually it's really high, making it unusable at night because it's eye-piercing bright.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Can normal people tell the difference from strobing and not?
> 
> I never saw a monitor with strobing and everyone keeps saying how its the greatest thing ever, but im wondering how many can actually tell the difference IRL?


Anyone can but for some people you will have to tell them what to look at (which is using your eyes to focus on moving objects on the screen).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Do there exist vidoes or images that can show the difference? just in the slightest, so I could see what all the fuss is about?


A video can't show the difference because the display you're watching it on will interfere. This image from PCMonitors.info demonstrates it well. The four images on the bottom half are strobed. All of these are photos of the same object in motion in the same test, but on different monitors.



So essentially it takes away all the motion blur you can perceive, although you really need to be at 120 Hz/120 FPS and above to get what seems like perfect motion clarity.

Sensitivity to the strobing itself (since it is flickering on and off as Astreon mentioned) varies from person to person. Some people can handle the flicker at 85 Hz, while that gives me a splitting headache. Also the locked brightness is exclusive to Samsung.


----------



## Astreon

IIRC some of the older Sony TVs (VA) also used strobing when in gaming mode, and it was only available at maxed backlight setting, but they might have used Samsung panels.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> I can tell you for sure about strobing's dark side:
> 
> 1. flicker - it fiickers (in this case in 144hz) which tires eyes after a while
> 2. locked brightness - this one is a true b****, the brightness must be locked at a factory preset to enable strobing, usually it's really high, making it unusable at night because it's eye-piercing bright.


I totally forgot Samsung locked the brightness in strobing mode. What an idiot move. If they do that again then they can keep their eye searing monitors.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> I totally forgot Samsung locked the brightness in strobing mode. What an idiot move. If they do that again then they can keep their eye searing monitors.


Yeah, if the CHG70 is the same way then that's an immediate no purchase for me. Even if it was problem-free (which is even more unlikely). Strobing has become one of my highest priority features in a monitor. Only OLED would convince me to abandon it. And I require strobing at around 120 cd/m2.


----------



## fuzun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah, if the CHG70 is the same way then that's an immediate no purchase for me. Even if it was problem-free (which is even more unlikely). Strobing has become one of my highest priority features in a monitor. Only OLED would convince me to abandon it. And I require strobing at around 120 cd/m2.


You just need a good 16:9 crt till oleds arrive


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzun*
> 
> You just need a good 16:9 crt till oleds arrive


I've considered it actually, but I don't think I can justify the price of a used Sony FW900. Waiting for OLED while scraping by with LCD crap seems to be the best option for most of us.


----------



## diegoweb

OMMMMGGGG!!!
I just received mine, bought in Brazil (and manufactured here)...
Manufactured in January (FB02), no purple trail, no backlight bleeding, no dead pixel...
As soon as I use a NVIDIA Graphic Card I can't be sure about that FreeSync problem... For now, everything is smooth.

This monitor is INSANE!
Is there any other test that I can run to be sure everything is as it is supposed to be?

The only "issue" is pixel flickering. At the first 3 tests on lagom.nl, I get a little bit of flickering.

I tried to record the purple trail test, but I don't know why I got such bad quality image (both recoded in my S7 Edge):





And this one is Dead Pixel test and Backlight Bleeding:





I'm fascinated.
I don't know If I got a good unit because it was manufactured here in Brazil, or if it's because of the new units of this year got improvements in build quality.

By the way, I was trying to enter SERVICE MODE but I don't know what is the ENTER button.
Can some one take a picture and show me where is this button?
Also, is this monitor really plug n' play? There is a driver disk in the box, but I didn't install it. It's working pretty good without any software or specific driver.

Thanks!


----------



## yuyue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diegoweb*


Is this monitor actually "cheaper" than importing since it's made in brazil? How much did you pay?


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diegoweb*
> 
> I don't know If I got a good unit because it was manufactured here in Brazil, or if it's because of the new units of this year got improvements in build quality.


Do you mean CFG70?

my january 2017 one had purple trailing, so no. But if yours doesn't have it, that would mean there is a massive variance between units (!?). Weird.


----------



## diegoweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuyue*
> 
> Is this monitor actually "cheaper" than importing since it's made in brazil? How much did you pay?


R$ 1670.00
1 USD = R$ 3.50

1670/3.5 = 477.15 USD
Unfortunately, things here are way more expensive than buying in USA and Canada (and probably the rest of the world, hahahah).
The most expensive PS4 in the world was launched here, costing near 1800 USD (while in US was 400 usd, 1 USD in that time was R$ 2.20).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Do you mean CFG70?
> 
> my january 2017 one had purple trailing, so no. But if yours doesn't have it, that would mean there is a massive variance between units (!?). Weird.


I think I got luck








And sorry, I forgot to mention. Yes, 24CFG70.


----------



## fuzun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I've considered it actually, but I don't think I can justify the price of a used Sony FW900. Waiting for OLED while scraping by with LCD crap seems to be the best option for most of us.


What about plasma tvs?


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzun*
> 
> What about plasma tvs?


they lack the DP support or new HDMI so they will be stuck at 60 hz.


----------



## w0dash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Is it connected to an Nvidia card? If so, are you using HDMI? If so, is range set to full (instead of limited by default)?


No, I am using AMD / Displayport.


----------



## Astreon

did anyone order CHG70? the 32-inch variant is already available in Europe.

for example here:

http://www.pcking.de/eshop.php?action=article_detail&s_supplier_aid=7615286&rid=geizhals


----------



## prava

I ordered a C24FG70 on Amazon in "Like new" condition. 250€ was simply too cheap to pass it up. Can always return if I end up not liking it. Will see.


----------



## smokey999

Hi guys. I was really interested in this monitor as it looked very good on paper. I bought one from Bestbuy and it ended up costing me $500 Cad with taxes and all.

The monitor I got was a december revision. It had severe purple trail, however there was no blb or dead pixels. Now I can live with that, however, the text is utter ****. I tried adjusting cleartype settings and tried software to alternate between bgr and rgb text rendering. It was still crap. Also, games like BF1 felt blurry compared to my old asus mg248q

I wanted to try MSI's implementation and bought the g27c. The monitor i got had 8 dead pixels but there was no purple trail. This monitor feels very cheap though (build quality) as it doesn't even support vesa mounting. The text issue is still present and it is blurry.

Now I don't expect miracles, but i have an old benq VA 1080p monitor and it is clearly much superior when it comes to text rendering.

Im going to return both the samsung 24' and msi 27' monitors. I hope the chg70 doesnt have the text issue


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smokey999*
> 
> I hope the chg70 doesnt have the text issue


Hopefully... that depends whether they use a proper pixel layout or not.

This is a strong contender for 2017 champion of gaming monitors... unless they screw it up.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Hopefully... that depends whether they use a proper pixel layout or not.
> 
> This is a strong contender for 2017 champion of gaming monitors... unless they screw it up.


Why do I get the feeling they will...


----------



## smokey999

Because some people will pay through the nose for something that clearly had a design flaw. I have a 19" dell at work that renders text better


----------



## smokey999

Delete this. Sorry, mobile


----------



## Astreon

I can only hope that Samsung learned something by CFG70.

Too bad it's Samsung, so the next monitor may be even more quirky. They are not exactly the kind that produces what consumers want in their "next attempts"

Plus, Samsung is quite known for using poor quality parts. That's probably why my monitor coil whined.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> I can only hope that Samsung learned something by CFG70.
> 
> Too bad it's Samsung, so the next monitor may be even more quirky. They are not exactly the kind that produces what consumers want in their "next attempts"
> 
> Plus, Samsung is quite known for using poor quality parts. That's probably why my monitor coil whined.


It's a general fault across all manufacturers, I had multiple Dell 2209WA/U2311H/U2312HM's which had coil whine. Though I reported it, and recorded it for their engineers, and Dell seemed to take action on it.


----------



## Astreon

What I'm puzzled about is that it happens in a monitor that has _an external power supply_.

I have to give my kudos to acer (yeah, to ****ing acer) at this point - never seen a XB271HU or XF270HUA that coil whines. Ever.


----------



## Xpl0ad3r

After days of research through multiple reviews/opinions from these so called "experts", I was certain that I finally found the perfect monitor for my needs, however, reading through the CFG70 issues that have been reported here, makes me reconsider my CFG73 Amazon's pre-order...


----------



## smokey999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xpl0ad3r*
> 
> After days of research through multiple reviews/opinions from these so called "experts", I was certain that I finally found the perfect monitor for my needs, however, reading through the CFG70 issues that have been reported here, makes me reconsider my CFG73 Amazon's pre-order...


I was glad too. 1080p with good colours and 144hz. Blurry text ruined it for me


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xpl0ad3r*
> 
> After days of research through multiple reviews/opinions from these so called "experts", I was certain that I finally found the perfect monitor for my needs, however, reading through the CFG70 issues that have been reported here, makes me reconsider my CFG73 Amazon's pre-order...


what im really miffed about is stuff like pcmonitors info saying it had a "standard" pixel layout

no mentioning of poor text rendering sadly

But oh well, i HOPE reviewers will at least take a look at this in the future, specially with samsung VA monitors.


----------



## Xpl0ad3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> what im really miffed about is stuff like pcmonitors info saying it had a "standard" pixel layout
> 
> no mentioning of poor text rendering sadly
> 
> But oh well, i HOPE reviewers will at least take a look at this in the future, specially with samsung VA monitors.


That is where I found this monitor, truth to be told.
The guy behind the project seems to have a substantial amount of knowledge on the matter, not to mention the way he approaches the subject, without pushing you into buying his suggestions, like most reviewers nowadays who are paid to do so... Also, he doesn't have a "TOP 10 Best Monitors" like many out there, because as we all know, there's no monitor that "fits it all"

Nonetheless, I guess I will have to spend some more days looking for another option then... Lucky me!
I usually tend to love this, but I'm in an urgent need of a monitor, my phone's screen is starting to give me serious headaches!


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xpl0ad3r*
> 
> That is where I found this monitor, truth to be told.
> The guy behind the project seems to have a substantial amount of knowledge on the matter, not to mention the way he approaches the subject, without pushing you into buying his suggestions, like most reviewers nowadays who are paid to do so... Also, he doesn't have a "TOP 10 Best Monitors" like many out there, because as we all know, there's no monitor that "fits it all"
> 
> Nonetheless, I guess I will have to spend some more days looking for another option then... Lucky me!
> I usually tend to love this, but I'm in an urgent need of a monitor, my phone's screen is starting to give me serious headaches!


Yeah, its the same place i found it too

it made the monitor look friggin perfect man!

..until i noticed my eyes started watering up, i had to squint, and generally just wrecked my eyes - after which i noticed text, and some fine detail on images was .. really bad - after which another guy here on the forum took a picture of his to try and capture what i was talking about, which showed the pixel issue.

I would have taken a picture too, but i had already re-boxed it and couldent be bothered to open the box again (it was sealed)


----------



## Xpl0ad3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Yeah, its the same place i found it too
> 
> it made the monitor look friggin perfect man!
> 
> ..until i noticed my eyes started watering up, i had to squint, and generally just wrecked my eyes - after which i noticed text, and some fine detail on images was .. really bad - after which another guy here on the forum took a picture of his to try and capture what i was talking about, which showed the pixel issue.
> 
> I would have taken a picture too, but i had already re-boxed it and couldent be bothered to open the box again (it was sealed)


Do you happen to know which build was you monitor? This was never fixed on newer builds?

I can't afford to wait until 1 July for the CFG73 only to find out I'll have to return it... Lol

Perhaps someone can get more info on this from Samsung?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xpl0ad3r*
> 
> Do you happen to know which build was you monitor? This was never fixed on newer builds?
> 
> I can't afford to wait until 1 July for the CFG73 only to find out I'll have to return it... Lol
> 
> Perhaps someone can get more info on this from Samsung?


It was there on both september and december builds (i got a replacement once then gave up)

And no, it does not seem to have been fixed, as its by design.. probably


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> What is SVA panel? Is it closer to TN or IPS (PLS)?
> Since they said it will be 144Hz with 1ms response time i'm curious how can it have 178°/178° viewing angles
> 
> 
> 
> ...Viewing angles are better than TN and worse than IPS...
Click to expand...

If viewing angles on the SVA panels are 178°/178°, how can they be worse than IPS? You can't get much better than 180° on a curved panel and that would require you to squish your nose against the center of the screen to need those kind of viewing angles.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> If viewing angles on the SVA panels are 178°/178°, how can they be worse than IPS? You can't get much better than 180° on a curved panel and that would require you to squish your nose against the center of the screen to need those kind of viewing angles.


Viewing angle specifications are rather meaningless in reality. They don't measure the contrast loss which is what VA suffers from when viewed at odd angles. IPS only really suffers from IPS glow which only really affects dark images.

- EDIT: Words are one thing, videos are another. First video shows a VA monitor, second is IPS.


----------



## diegoweb

I have a question for those saying CFG70 has some problem rendering text, because mine is just perfect. May I see an example to be sure mine is okay?
I can read small letters and big letters without problem. There is no blur or distortion.
I think Samsung from Brazil has changed the panel for some reason (just like when they used to manufacture the first Galaxys here, we didn't had Gorilla Glass like International version).

I hope this time they have replaced some components for a good reason, lol.


----------



## smokey999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diegoweb*
> 
> I have a question for those saying CFG70 has some problem rendering text, because mine is just perfect. May I see an example to be sure mine is okay?
> I can read small letters and big letters without problem. There is no blur or distortion.
> I think Samsung from Brazil has changed the panel for some reason (just like when they used to manufacture the first Galaxys here, we didn't had Gorilla Glass like International version).
> 
> I hope this time they have replaced some components for a good reason, lol.


I took a couple of photos with my phone, but you can't see the pixel structure. There was a guy in this thread that posted some pics


----------



## aliquis

Although i already posted pictures showing how text is displayed on the c24fg70 and cf791, the quality was not as good as it could have been.

So i made a second attempt, the camera is still my smartphone, but the lightning conditions were good and i think the result shown is fairly accurate



you need to zoom into the picture, but i think it is easy to see and especially noticable on the c24fg70, that at the edges only half of the subpixel seems to be turned black (maybe because of the low brightness), and the edges are therefor not consistent/flat but look like the sctructure of a mecanical saw/have white gaps . This also appears on the cf791, but to a less degree.

Why this is a huge problem for some and not for others may be because i think it only occurs on low brightness (not 100% sure), its worse on the c24fg70 because lower ppi and it also depends on how close you sit to your monitor, i have mine at least 1meter or more away, and i have no complaints about the text displayed on those models, but thats only my opinion of course


----------



## Astreon

Good picture, shows the problem well.

If this is repeated @ CHG70... that will be such a letdown.

CFG70 was bearable to me from >80 cm, though... maybe the higher PPI will do its magic here in the case of CHG70.

Also, with such an awkward pixel structure, I guess everything (not just text) is improperly rendered and blurry?


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Good picture, shows the problem well.
> 
> If this is repeated @ CHG70... that will be such a letdown.
> 
> CFG70 was bearable to me from >80 cm, though... maybe the higher PPI will do its magic here in the case of CHG70.
> 
> Also, with such an awkward pixel structure, I guess everything (not just text) is improperly rendered and blurry?


Free anti-aliasing in games


----------



## smokey999

By the way I uploaded a video of the purple trailing that was extremely annoying while playing Hitman. I can't believe they want to charge premium for such "features"


----------



## Astreon

Looks awful. CF791 doesn't have such problems, tho? (IIRC). That means, if CHG70 is based on CF791, we shouldn't see this problem again.


----------



## harv3y

I have this problem when I game for a long time; more than 60 mins mostly.
This happends... Certain grey turns blue/purple..




Turning the monitor off and on turns it back to normal


Is this the monitor?
When I game on 120hz this happends almost never, but on 144hz, mostly after 60 mins. ;/


----------



## HalongPort

Some news about the availability of the new 2017 monitors (regarding Germany):
Quote:


> https://news.samsung.com/de/game-changer
> Alle Modelle sind in Deutschland voraussichtlich im Laufe des dritten Quartals 2017 verfügbar. Der CHG90 wird in 49 Zoll für € 1.499,- (UVP) erhältlich sein. Der CHG70 kann in 32 Zoll für € 799,- (UVP) und in 27 Zoll für € 699,- (UVP) erworben werden.


The only serious shop (Alternate) listing the C24FG73 changed the release date from sometime june to sometime july.

Seeing how it went with the C24FG70 I think we can buy those monitors in October.


----------



## Malinkadink

Is the C24FG73 going to see a NA release too?


----------



## custard88

I have just returned the 24cfg70 today because of the purple trailing. This is the test image with black eq set at 8 which shows it the most on mine, black eq at 13 showed light green trailing but in certain scenarios in games the purple issue was visible .

Mine was a november build




I had 0 problems with text at the distance and size I used only noticed blur when putting my face close to the screen.

I actually loved this monitor apart from the stand and the purple trailing. I still preferred this to my TN penal with its problems but with the cfg73 right around the corner IM hoping they solve the problem or give us the option to control overdrive.

look at the below image taken from http://www.samsung.com/se/monitors/gaming-c24fg73/

The last 2 options were not on the osd of my model IM guessing motion blur controls overdrive and they have added the option to the cfg73


----------



## RB85

Bought 3 days ago on Amazon with a special deal unfortunately the model is October 2016 FB02 and the firmware is M-F7724CCAA-1001.1 so I expected the worst.

0 dead pixels, clear text after change some parameters in the settings and finally I did the test for the purple trailing:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/t36gvclbb2xtfk1/C24FG70.mp4

As you see it varies considerably depending on the gamma or brightness, how do I like keep the monitor should not give problems so I can even go over that problem for now.

The only thing I do not understand is at 144hz I see some objects in the game (sky or trees) that flikering while I go at 120hz or lower does not do it anymore (I do not know if it is given by the game or other but I've tried it with the different response (standard, fast and fastest) times and does not change anything)

For now i think to keep it if i dont discover other problems.


----------



## Axaion

Noice. - hopefully you dont find anything wrong with it over time either.

Because bar the green/purple trail and meh text, its an amazing monitor! - so if you have neither... well then youre not gonna need a new one for a looong time


----------



## smokey999

When is the chg70 coming out?


----------



## Feklar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smokey999*
> 
> When is the chg70 coming out?


This coming Monday 6/26 according to Newegg.


----------



## Ventrex

Who is getting the LC24FG73FQUXEN? My webshop said I can buy it in a few days what did they change from the previous 24 model only the stand?


----------



## Astreon

Supposedly they also fixed the purple trailing, but I'd be careful with that, might not be true.

I'm pretty damn sure the pixel structure remains the same tho so expect blurry text. I also don't expect them to use higher quality components, so expect coil whine, as well.


----------



## Ventrex

too bad the Samsung LC32HG70QQUXEN is expensive...


----------



## Astreon

wait for the 27incher, it's 100 euro cheaper. And makes more sense anyway with better PPI.


----------



## Ventrex

27 icnh still 700 euro compared to the 300 euro lol.. But yeahI dont mind 1080p on 23.5 inch


----------



## RB85

I spoke too soon...

Unfortunately, in addition to the purple and green effect where I could go over it, in the transtion that move vertically the view start flicker, my old 10-year monitor instead reproduces everything smooth...

I also found a test where it confirmed what I said the other day that under some circumstances the colors change intensity:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/gb1sibf7j2gjqec/C24FG70%20flickering.wmv

I also do not understand why in full screen flickers all over the screen and in window mode no.

Too bad it was a nice monitor, great colors, no dead pixel, etc. but on some things I do not understand how he came out of the test and design department because they are huge defects for a monitor and of course I returned the monitor to Amazon...

Now I do not know whether to see what they will do on the FG73 or whether to go on a TN that should have good colors (LG 24GM77-B)


----------



## Ventrex

I will get the LC24FG73FQUXEN in a few days, will tell if everything is solved.


----------



## CriticalOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ventrex*
> 
> I will get the LC24FG73FQUXEN in a few days, will tell if everything is solved.


Do you live in the United States? I'm also interested in buying the C24FG73 but its nowhere to be found in any American stores including Amazon. I don't even know when its releasing.


----------



## Ventrex

I live in the Netherlands Europe.
On Amazon.uk it says 28 of june. My webshop delivers it around the same time.


----------



## cocori002

Do you recommend this monitor? Really have so many problems? I only want it for play!

1 question with 120Hz the "purple trailing" disappear?


----------



## harv3y

Monitor I have has purple issues at 144hz, but no issues at 120hz.
I game on 120hz now. Perfect for me

I think they stretched the abilities for these displays too far, making the problem appear.
Scaling down to 120 seems to solve it, even the flickering issues mentioned by many others also have vanished.
But then again, we payed for 144hz, this should not have to happen.


----------



## yuyue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harv3y*
> 
> Monitor I have has purple issues at 144hz, but no issues at 120hz.
> I game on 120hz now. Perfect for me
> 
> I think they stretched the abilities for these displays too far, making the problem appear.
> Scaling down to 120 seems to solve it, even the flickering issues mentioned by many others also have vanished.
> But then again, we payed for 144hz, this should not have to happen.


Can you also fix the "blurry text" thing doing that?....


----------



## harv3y

I don't seem to have 'blurry' text, not even at 144hz, maybe that has something to do with settings


----------



## smokey999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harv3y*
> 
> I don't seem to have 'blurry' text, not even at 144hz, maybe that has something to do with settings


You need to compare it to other 1080p panels.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harv3y*
> 
> I don't seem to have 'blurry' text, not even at 144hz, maybe that has something to do with settings


its much more likely you just dont notice, its there - im 99.998% sure!


----------



## Acidture

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harv3y*
> 
> I don't seem to have 'blurry' text, not even at 144hz, maybe that has something to do with settings


Test with all the options:
>> https://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates-text&pps=480


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acidture*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *harv3y*
> 
> I don't seem to have 'blurry' text, not even at 144hz, maybe that has something to do with settings
> 
> 
> 
> Test with all the options:
> >> https://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates-text&pps=480
Click to expand...

The "blurry text" complaint is not about motion blur. That will happen with any sample-and-hold display, and the Samsung monitors remedy that somewhat.

The complaint is about how parts of the pixel structure block light in order to create edges, resulting in softer geometry, like anti-aliasing in text. Looks decent in games and media in general, but not particularly good for general desktop usage, wherein text and UI usage applies.


----------



## nhc511

If i turn on PC after few hours off, the monitor turn bright slow, after 10s, when the welcome screen of windows run - So i cant set bios, ,but if i restart PC, everything ok.
I use Asus mainboard, displayport. My old Dell LCD has not this bug . Anyone have this problem?


----------



## prava

So, I got my C24FG70 a few days ago and...

a) PUBG - I don't see any purple tint.

b) Dota 2 - same

c) Stalker games - jeeez mother. Purple is EVERYWHERE. So long as the weather is a bit cloudy... anything that is very dark (such as small plants) and many soil textures will turn purple. A complete mess.

Oh well...


----------



## fuzun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> So, I got my C24FG70 a few days ago and...
> 
> a) PUBG - I don't see any purple tint.
> 
> b) Dota 2 - same
> 
> c) Stalker games - jeeez mother. Purple is EVERYWHERE. So long as the weather is a bit cloudy... anything that is very dark (such as small plants) and many soil textures will turn purple. A complete mess.
> 
> Oh well...


So you gonna return it or what?


----------



## smokey999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> So, I got my C24FG70 a few days ago and...
> 
> a) PUBG - I don't see any purple tint.
> 
> b) Dota 2 - same
> 
> c) Stalker games - jeeez mother. Purple is EVERYWHERE. So long as the weather is a bit cloudy... anything that is very dark (such as small plants) and many soil textures will turn purple. A complete mess.
> 
> Oh well...


check the hitman video a few pages back in this thread. It was horrible as well.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzun*
> 
> So you gonna return it or what?


I paid 200€ (new) for it, so I think I'll keep it. I barely play any Stalker at all, and I get used to stuff like this. So, unless it flickers or some other ****, I'll keep it.


----------



## Malinkadink

So who has gotten their hands on the C24FG73 already? I wonder if technical problems like the purple trailing were resolved or not.


----------



## Acidture

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> So who has gotten their hands on the C24FG73 already? I wonder if technical problems like the purple trailing were resolved or not.


Only at UK amazon i think:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-LC24FG73FQUXEN-24-Inch-Curved-Monitor/dp/B071RP6WVL/ref=sr_1_10?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1495633439&sr=1-10


----------



## RB85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> I paid 200€ (new) for it, so I think I'll keep it. I barely play any Stalker at all, and I get used to stuff like this. So, unless it flickers or some other ****, I'll keep it.






Check this video on full screen if the background flickering when goes vertically or diagonally.


----------



## cocori002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ventrex*
> 
> I will get the LC24FG73FQUXEN in a few days, will tell if everything is solved.


Any news?


----------



## smokey999

I'm also waiting for news on the chg70


----------



## Ventrex

I should have it within a week


----------



## cocori002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ventrex*
> 
> I should have it within a week


Thanks! Where you bought it? mine from amazon.es, I expect the arrive about monday-wednesday without purple tint!


----------



## Ventrex

From a site called CoolBlue its a dutch site


----------



## cocori002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ventrex*
> 
> From a site called CoolBlue its a dutch site


In that website I can see 18 reviews about the "CFG70" and no one talks about purple tint


----------



## QSS-5

t
Out soon, Question can HDR still be used on an Nvidia GPU or do you need an AMD GPU + freesync 2 to support the HDR feature?


----------



## DarkZero515

Lot of pages to read but are there any firmware updates that resolved the monitors issues?
Thinking about getting it on Amazon and a few posts mention blurring at certain refresh rates, overshooting, purple when in motion and other stuff.
Noticed in the last few pages that some of you guys are getting the newer version and I'm not sure if I should just wait for those reviews and wait for them to be released in the US or take my chances returning monitors until I get one without any of the issues.


----------



## Sinddk

Its so annoying there isnt a review of the CHG70 out yet - still only teaser crap which is worthless because the specs of this monitor has been known since like early 2016.


----------



## Sedolf

Can you even select a 10-bit output on the CHG70? Because the other monitors with similar panels can't, and with 8-bit only there's no way to display HDR content without losing some details in the gradations.

Also the CH711 uses PWM below 35% brightness (source - welcome to 2010)


----------



## TomCruisader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> So, I got my C24FG70 a few days ago and...
> 
> a) PUBG - I don't see any purple tint.
> 
> b) Dota 2 - same
> 
> c) Stalker games - jeeez mother. Purple is EVERYWHERE. So long as the weather is a bit cloudy... anything that is very dark (such as small plants) and many soil textures will turn purple. A complete mess.
> 
> Oh well...


More or less same here. Try Alan Wake if you have it. I thought it would bother me but actually I don't mind it at all. This monitor is just too good, I like it a lot, C24FG70 Feb model. On other games I have no issues, however with my other Dell VA panel, the purple overshoot and smudge is like on a different level... and not in a good way. It is horrid, but then again it is a budget monitor and for the money I got him, he is more then perfect.


----------



## harv3y

Could you guys try the games again but on 120hz instead of 144hz? Thanks


----------



## Hmarxis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ventrex*
> 
> I live in the Netherlands Europe.
> On Amazon.uk it says 28 of june. My webshop delivers it around the same time.


So any news on your monitor ?


----------



## DarkZero515

Really hope the issues with CFG70 are fixed with CFG73. Also hope RX Vega performs well to go back to the less expensive Freesync. If not then there will be even more waiting for the CFG75 to come out and hopefully not have many issues.


----------



## Hunched

For anyone hoping the new CFG's are any better: https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/posts/30942491/


----------



## Acidture

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> For anyone hoping the new CFG's are any better: https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/posts/30942491/


there's nothing in there. we waiting for reviews on the CFG73 that should fix some big issues:

1) Freesync Flickering or not running at all properly at 144hz (making purchase this monitor for AMD users useless scam feature)
2) NOTICEABLE Purple ghosting again in Fastest mode (144hz)
3) a mixed combo of those above.Freesync and Fastest mode not running properly.

I wonder if some lucky guy were able to use FREESYNC at 144hz(Fastest mode) without horrible purple ghosting, flickering lines appearing in the top/side of monitor, or even simple running Freesync + Fastest Mode on.


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acidture*
> 
> there's nothing in there. we waiting for reviews on the CFG73 that should fix some big issues:
> 
> 1) Freesync Flickering or not running at all properly at 144hz (making purchase this monitor for AMD users useless scam feature)
> 2) NOTICEABLE Purple ghosting again in Fastest mode (144hz)
> 3) a mixed combo of those above.Freesync and Fastest mode not running properly.
> 
> I wonder if some lucky guy were able to use FREESYNC at 144hz(Fastest mode) without horrible purple ghosting, flickering lines appearing in the top/side of monitor, or even simple running Freesync + Fastest Mode on.


PCM2 is the guy that runs pcmonitors.info im 99% sure. he said quote:

"Samsung contacts and user feedback to back it up. It amazes me that people kid themselves into thinking that this is miraculously different to the CFG70. It isn't - but set yourself up for diappointment if you like. It is certainly a significant improvement over old CFG70s, but then again so are new CFG70 revisions. The difference is that the CFG73 is guaranteed to be a 'new revision'. Nothing else has changed under the hood from what I've been told. This is a simple re-marketing exercise."

And id take his word over what you think and what tricks samsung marketing are doing all the time.


----------



## yuyue

So it's from the same guys that gave a pretty good overall impression on CFG70...

https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/samsung-c24fg70/


----------



## Astreon

That site has 0 credibility in my eyes after the cfg70 review.


----------



## kd5151

i highly recommend the nixeus edg 27 over the Samsung if Samsung cant fix it's issues...


----------



## Astreon

Nixeus would be fine, but nobody knows when it's going to come to Europe.


----------



## Axaion

I fail at posting when its too hot, whered the delete button go


----------



## TomCruisader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuyue*
> 
> So it's from the same guys that gave a pretty good overall impression on CFG70...
> 
> https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/samsung-c24fg70/


Yes, and he is trying to warn you.
His review made me buy this monitor and I like it a lot.
But let me translate his message:

*ahem*

"Guys, it's the same monitor under the hood, save your money."


----------



## Ventrex

Some problems with delelivery I have to wait another week -.-


----------



## DarkZero515

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomCruisader*
> 
> Yes, and he is trying to warn you.
> His review made me buy this monitor and I like it a lot.
> But let me translate his message:
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> "Guys, it's the same monitor under the hood, save your money."


This mean Freesync still 70~144?


----------



## TomCruisader

Dunno, I am on Nvidia, so it is irrelevant to me.


----------



## DarkZero515

Also on Nvidia but if vega performs well and costs less than a 1070 I might go AMD + Freesync to since Gsyncs cost a lot. I really want a VA for the contrasts and hoping they get better sync ranges and less issues.


----------



## Malinkadink

Okay lets get real guys, when it comes to LCDs what the hierarchy for slowest to fastest?

TN > IPS > VA

Has there been any high refresh rate VA monitor that didn't have trailing issues of some kind? I think the Eizo monitor was a disaster if i remember correctly, now this Samsung is much better but its still not perfect, and honestly i dont think it ever will be perfect. VA is just too slow, and even when they cut corners and sacrifice contrast ratio for speed you'll still see the weaknesses be revealed in the slower pixel response times.

I remember most VAs half a decade ago were 5000:1, now they all seem to be 3000:1 with some as low as 2000:1, so somewhere along the line they started losing contrast to get better pixel responsiveness.

Its very much a pick your poison kind of situation. TN is really only for those who are super competitive and concerned about that kind of gaming, otherwise IPS is nearly as fast but has none of the drawbacks of TN. The only real drawback with IPS is its glow. VAs are pretty too look at when things arent moving, but when theres a lot of fast motion they start to look not so good....

OLED cant replace LCDs soon enough


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Okay lets get real guys, when it comes to LCDs what the hierarchy for slowest to fastest?
> 
> TN > IPS > VA
> 
> Has there been any high refresh rate VA monitor that didn't have trailing issues of some kind? I think the Eizo monitor was a disaster if i remember correctly, now this Samsung is much better but its still not perfect, and honestly i dont think it ever will be perfect. VA is just too slow, and even when they cut corners and sacrifice contrast ratio for speed you'll still see the weaknesses be revealed in the slower pixel response times.
> 
> I remember most VAs half a decade ago were 5000:1, now they all seem to be 3000:1 with some as low as 2000:1, so somewhere along the line they started losing contrast to get better pixel responsiveness.
> 
> Its very much a pick your poison kind of situation. TN is really only for those who are super competitive and concerned about that kind of gaming, otherwise IPS is nearly as fast but has none of the drawbacks of TN. The only real drawback with IPS is its glow. VAs are pretty too look at when things arent moving, but when theres a lot of fast motion they start to look not so good....
> 
> OLED cant replace LCDs soon enough


Best gaming monitors for the $$$.

Samsung C24FG70. Nixeus NX-EDG 27. Dell S2417DG and Dell S2716DG. Or maybe AOC G2460PG. Seen the Asus PG248Q in person at Best Buy. 180hz gives off scan lines or whatever. Which also effects many other 1080p 144hz monitors like the ViewSonic XG2401 and more so Asus very own Freesync version the MG248Q or so I've heard.

Also I was in Best Buy like two weeks ago and they had this thing hooked up. To bad I had zero time to play with it.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/hp-omen-by-hp-25-24-5-led-fhd-monitor-black/5823065.p?skuId=5823065

HP looks like they try to compete with Dell.

Anyways ,every monitor has some issues. Better start saving for my next upgrade. Can't wait till everything is OLED.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Okay lets get real guys, when it comes to LCDs what the hierarchy for slowest to fastest?
> 
> TN > IPS > VA
> 
> Has there been any high refresh rate VA monitor that didn't have trailing issues of some kind? I think the Eizo monitor was a disaster if i remember correctly, now this Samsung is much better but its still not perfect, and honestly i dont think it ever will be perfect. VA is just too slow, and even when they cut corners and sacrifice contrast ratio for speed you'll still see the weaknesses be revealed in the slower pixel response times.
> 
> I remember most VAs half a decade ago were 5000:1, now they all seem to be 3000:1 with some as low as 2000:1, so somewhere along the line they started losing contrast to get better pixel responsiveness.
> 
> Its very much a pick your poison kind of situation. TN is really only for those who are super competitive and concerned about that kind of gaming, otherwise IPS is nearly as fast but has none of the drawbacks of TN. The only real drawback with IPS is its glow. VAs are pretty too look at when things arent moving, but when theres a lot of fast motion they start to look not so good....
> 
> OLED cant replace LCDs soon enough


VA is not sacraficing contrast for speed. The eizo has 5000:1 while the newer AUO VA panels are 2000:1 and they STILL have issues with response times. So now you get problematic response times but also get to have a crappy contrast ratio too! Maybe I should get a C7 oled...


----------



## DarkZero515

Is it likely that the CHG series will suffer from the same issues? Considering that Nixious IPS if all VAs have the same issues


----------



## Cascade

Samsung CHG70 Quantum Dot 144hz Gaming Monitor Review


----------



## DarkZero515

Glad to hear the purple issues is resolved for this monitor at least. Now I just hope Vega can perform well enough at high settings in 1440p to stay withing the 80~144 freesync range


----------



## MistaSparkul

Are you serious Samsung?! YOU STILL CANNOT ADJUST BRIGHTNESS IN STROBING MODE ON THE CHG70. Welp that's it no buy for me.


----------



## Sinddk

Why is the freesync Range so crap??! Whats going on there??


----------



## Exilon

And the text inversion... Wow that looks bad.


----------



## Leopardi

So it has local dimming with 8 zones?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> Why is the freesync Range so crap??! Whats going on there??


Range is 40-144Hz with LFC? not bad


----------



## Sinddk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> So it has local dimming with 8 zones?
> Range is 40-144Hz with LFC? not bad


The reviewer could only get 80-120 Range working


----------



## Pirx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> VA is not sacraficing contrast for speed. The eizo has 5000:1 while the newer AUO VA panels are 2000:1 and they STILL have issues with response times. So now you get problematic response times but also get to have a crappy contrast ratio too! Maybe I should get a C7 oled...


i had the eizo fg2421. the contrast was excellent and made old games look like i remembered them from the crt. the bad thing, however: the dark-to-dark transitions were exceedingly slow. moving the gun in shooters in front of something dark looked like the image got smeared with ink. and this happened even with their turbo 240 tech. i'm using a xb270hu now, with ulmb mosty. dark scenes aren't as black as on the eizo, but i notice this far less than the va smearing.


----------



## Malinkadink

yeah.... ugh it looks neat, but i think i'll just keep toughing it out with the S2417DG. TN hurts my eyes sometimes but until the 4k 144hz HDR gsync monitors come out these Samsung monitors just seem like sidegrades. Praying for OLED monitors at next years CES with Q2/Q3 release dates


----------



## Astreon

Half pixel structure & blurry text confirmed for 32" CHG70.

Sadly, they did use the fail pixel structure from CFG70 and not the normal one from CF791.










there's literally 0 hope now for buying a fault-free 1440p 144hz monitor.

Horrible AUO QC vs. blurry text and strobing mode with locked, very high brightness.
Hooray.


----------



## ruiniert

Hey guys,

after a view at my pals flat with the C24FG70, I noticed no purple issue etc.
I bought one for myself and it arrived yesterday. Revision: September 2016 :/
so far so good (?).

just played BF1 for like five hours and i didn't "see" the purple issue. sometimes I think I imagined it for a very short time but I had no time of no fun at all.

settings: FPS -> fastest -> black eq. 15 and low input lag on.

I was searching for that ominous purple issue picture that I could download and test it. But no sticky posts in here.

Could anyone give me the picture I need to verify (?) the purple issue on my own?
What can I exactly do to get that annoying "feature"?

Or will it come after a while (like for months or something)?

Whats is the best alternative for VA + 144 Hz with no issues? Is anything out there?

IPS + 144 Hz is still not viable, isn't it?

Would be great to get some answers.

Have a nice day and with best regards! <3


----------



## Daffan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Half pixel structure & blurry text confirmed for 32" CHG70.
> 
> Sadly, they did use the fail pixel structure from CFG70 and not the normal one from CF791.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's literally 0 hope now for buying a fault-free 1440p 144hz monitor.
> 
> Horrible AUO QC vs. blurry text and strobing mode with locked, very high brightness.
> Hooray.


and at a insane price point

seriously how do these people even make a monitor with that pixel inversion problem

srsly, do they sit down and say "this is good, lets sell it" ? or ***


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruiniert*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> after a view at my pals flat with the C24FG70, I noticed no purple issue etc.
> I bought one for myself and it arrived yesterday. Revision: September 2016 :/
> so far so good (?).
> 
> just played BF1 for like five hours and i didn't "see" the purple issue. sometimes I think I imagined it for a very short time but I had no time of no fun at all.
> 
> settings: FPS -> fastest -> black eq. 15 and low input lag on.
> 
> I was searching for that ominous purple issue picture that I could download and test it. But no sticky posts in here.
> 
> Could anyone give me the picture I need to verify (?) the purple issue on my own?
> What can I exactly do to get that annoying "feature"?
> 
> Or will it come after a while (like for months or something)?
> 
> Whats is the best alternative for VA + 144 Hz with no issues? Is anything out there?
> 
> IPS + 144 Hz is still not viable, isn't it?
> 
> Would be great to get some answers.
> 
> Have a nice day and with best regards! <3


the black eq at 15 or higher will help with the purple/green stuff.

The nixeus nx-edg 27 is about as good as it gets for ips and freesync. Especially for the price.

MSi and Viotek make gaming monitors using Samsung panels. One or two users said they didn't have any issues.

Scoll up and down at the bottom of this webpage. Counter strike source is also a good game to test.

https://rog.asus.com/articles/gaming-monitors/rog-swift-pg258q/


----------



## ruiniert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> the black eq at 15 or higher will help with the purple/green stuff.
> 
> The nixeus nx-edg 27 is about as good as it gets for ips and freesync. Especially for the price.
> 
> MSi and Viotek make gaming monitors using Samsung panels. One or two users said they didn't have any issues.
> 
> Scoll up and down at the bottom of this webpage. Counter strike source is also a good game to test.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/articles/gaming-monitors/rog-swift-pg258q/


but where is the purple issue image?

with scrolling up and down of this webpage, you mean this forum, right?

no other ways to test it?


----------



## Acidture

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruiniert*
> 
> but where is the purple issue image?
> 
> with scrolling up and down of this webpage, you mean this forum, right?
> 
> no other ways to test it?


that one? 



 




flickering


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruiniert*
> 
> but where is the purple issue image?
> 
> with scrolling up and down of this webpage, you mean this forum, right?
> 
> no other ways to test it?


click on this link.

https://rog.asus.com/articles/gaming-monitors/rog-swift-pg258q/


----------



## Ventrex

Okay I got it and it is amazing,

While gaming I hasd no isues mentioned and the sharpness is perfect.
This may be it?


----------



## Acidture

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ventrex*
> 
> Okay I got it and it is amazing,
> 
> While gaming I hasd no isues mentioned and the sharpness is perfect.
> This may be it?


FG73? no issues finally you sure? test all the known issues


----------



## Ventrex

I put it on cinema mode and everything looks way better games look amazing on 144hz no purple trail or overshoot


----------



## Ventrex

Also text looks way sharper on cinema mode holy **** and this coming from a 4k monitor user, and the colours are superior


----------



## Ventrex

Okay ask me to do anything on this monitor and I will test it.


----------



## Acidture

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ventrex*
> 
> Okay ask me to do anything on this monitor and I will test it.


can you test Freesync + fast/fastest?


----------



## pietka23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ventrex*
> 
> Okay ask me to do anything on this monitor and I will test it.


Please check what's the FreeSync range.


----------



## HalongPort

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ventrex*
> 
> Okay ask me to do anything on this monitor and I will test it.


Can you adjust the brightness in Faster and Fastest mode?
Do you see any artifacts/purple/green/brownish trailing moving this picture around?
Do you notice any FreeSync flickering while on desktop or ingame?
What's your firmware and your production date?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Ventrex

- Brightness, No.
- Looks perfectly normal.
- No I dont
- I can only find the S/N number: ORGPHTHJ500702L
Any idea where I can find the others?

Also I did the ezio monitor test and everything is perfect.


----------



## Ventrex

But I can adjust brightness before I turn fastest mode on, and it stays the same.


----------



## DarkZero515

Freesync range? Also 24 or 27 inch?


----------



## HalongPort

Thank you so much!

So you can change the brightness level, that's new!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ventrex*
> 
> Any idea where I can find the others?


To open the service menu change the brightness and contrast both to 0 and hold select for 5 seconds. Here you will see its supposed firmware identification near the bottom above checksum.
To exit the menu go up until you reach power off and down to choose it.


----------



## JackCY

Calibrate your monitor on lagom.nl and then check for image quality issues. Set gamma, sharpness, etc. first. Those special presets like movie etc. probably have oversharpening and what not in them.


----------



## ruiniert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> click on this link.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/articles/gaming-monitors/rog-swift-pg258q/


http://sendvid.com/ofy14fm8
made a vid of this. is this the purple issue? or wahts the point. i have currently no clue


----------



## Hunched

The ROG site is the issue not the monitor, happens on all types of panels TN IPS included

Just use the image I provided everyone has used from the last page, or find a castle in a game or something and look around inside.


----------



## JackCY

I have no problem with gray webpages like the linked ROG on my replacement old crappy TN. The CoD image or what it is is a good way to test the VA panels as well as blurbusters that show the size and colors of trails using various types of transitions you just gotta set it right and it will show on the crappy Samsung panels.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Move this image around your screen in your browser or MS Paint.
> Test with factory default settings, brightness adjustment is fine.
> 
> Download (for mspaint etc)
> Browser Test (click/zoom to maintain original scale)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> crappy Samsung panels.


All monitors are crap, all VA's are crap, and everything not VA is crap.
LCD just sucks
Maybe we'll get another option by 2020 pls ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## ruiniert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> All monitors are crap, all VA's are crap, and everything not VA is crap.
> LCD just sucks
> Maybe we'll get another option by 2020 pls ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


well if I move your pictuce, i clearly see purple :/

what the heck? never seen it in BF1 or cs :'(

and there is no monitor out there with VA/IPS + 144 Hz which doesn't got this f*cking issue?


----------



## JackCY

Only TN/IPS should be free of it. VA suffers from different and uncalibrated responses for the various color channels or something, some monitors have it green and some purple, it's a thing with VA panels where the green channel is too fast or lagging behind the other ones depending on how the drive/overdrive for each channel is calibrated, which on the FG is not calibrated well.
You will have it in games too, don't worry, just didn't notice yet.


----------



## smokey999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Only TN/IPS should be free of it. VA suffers from different and uncalibrated responses for the various color channels or something, some monitors have it green and some purple, it's a thing with VA panels where the green channel is too fast or lagging behind the other ones depending on how the drive/overdrive for each channel is calibrated, which on the FG is not calibrated well.
> You will have it in games too, don't worry, just didn't notice yet.


The MSI G27C I returned didn't have any purple or green


----------



## DarkZero515

Doesn't that one suffer from blue artifacting?


----------



## Daffan

I had a VA monitor that was excellent in everything except dark scenes, where it smeared like god oh mother.


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruiniert*
> 
> well if I move your pictuce, i clearly see purple :/
> 
> what the heck? never seen it in BF1 or cs :'(
> 
> and there is no monitor out there with VA/IPS + 144 Hz which doesn't got this f*cking issue?


CHG70 doesn't have this issue?


----------



## GWWH3

I dont know the shop but i think it's the lowest price for those who live in Italy https://m.eprice.it/monitor-pc-SAMSUNG/d-10220615


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smokey999*
> 
> The MSI G27C I returned didn't have any purple or green


Depends on how well calibrated it is for the panel and luck that the panel fits into the universal calibration profile as I doubt they calibrate per panel, they probably just calibrate 1 or a few and then use the same settings on all monitors made.
I remember the G27C being similar to FG70 but with this fixed or at least less reported if at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> CHG70 doesn't have this issue?






At 12:20 you can see the trail is pinkish. There are no more reviews. So far it seems present, to how big a degree remains to be seen when users get the monitor. Mostly reviewers or people with contacts that get a free sample to test (and return, not keep) have showed the HG70s.


----------



## TomCruisader

Looks exactly as mine as far as I can tell.
It is up to personal experience if you think it will bother you. For me, it is tolerable and the rest of the monitor is too good not to like.
Shame that it is not as improved as I though it would be.


----------



## Coldfriction

I've had a good number of September C24FG70's and I can tell you that the trailing at 12:20 being pink in that video isn't anything like the purplish overshoot of early CFG monitors. I found the early purpling rather annoying, but it didn't make the monitor unusable for me except in a few games (CSGO, DE:HR, and similar). I wanted one made after November as everyone has agreed that Samsung greatly reduced the overshoot problem. The pinkish trailing at 12:20 in the video is nowhere near the complaint about purple overshoot in the rest of this thread.

On a side note, the review in the video is focusing a lot on the minor issues he can find with this monitor. He did a side by side with a TN display he has and couldn't find any input lag, then later says he feels like there's input lag when using the monitor in CSGO. That is placebo effect right there. You can side by side two displays and wiggle a window that crosses both screens and easily see which one is faster. A slow motion video of the CHG against a fast TN showed no noticeable difference in input latency.

Cleartype cleaned up the guys text a LOT as well. Another way to get perspective on this monitor is reading the review here: https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/aoc-ag322qcx/. They are the same panel, but the Samsung will have backlight strobing and the quasi HDR (which Lim showed in his video is probably more gimmick than not). Just assume that they are very similar except for the Samsung specific features.

Personally, I'm holding out for the C27HG70 as I believe it'll have a pixel structure more akin to the C32F791 and look a fair bit better with the higher pixel density. I may also go back to the C2CFG73 as I can be assured to get a newer model with less purple effect, but in my experience 1440p is a quite a significant improvement to image quality.


----------



## Astreon

The worst part of the upcoming panel:

1. PWM. Sadly, it seems to be present even with OD = standard, something that didn't happen in CFG70. A step back, sadly. PWM tires your eyes and can cause headaches.
2. Freesync range of 80 fps and up. It's advertised as FS2 monitor, and freesync2 is meant to be 30-144fps. What the... that's some false advertising.
3. We can only hope that the C27HG70 resembles CF791, but I'm pretty sure we will see the same half pixel garbage again.
4. "HDR". What a joke.
5. The 8 dimming zones are useless, but well, they obviously contribute to the price. I wish there was a cheaper "Non-HDR" variant without dimming zones.
6. Locked brightness in strobing mode. Again. Eye-piercing 140 nits, happy gaming... and it's either that, or smearing, and the blasted thing flickers anyway (PWM on OD=normal).

Another year where you participate in AUO Panel lottery or get shafted. And I lost 7 times in AUO Panel lottery. Can't stomach another try.


----------



## JackCY

What is good about the CF791? It has the same high vertical spacing. Is there something else that it does better than FG or HG? Meaning no purple trails for example or something? No crazy split pixels at least? Sadly hunting down these close up shots is a nightmare, either one finds the color pixels only or the text clarity only for a specific model, or neither.

The AOC uses a different panel. No QD and different backlight, but sure it comes from Samsung, otherwise it's different. The Philips should be close to FG/HG. The older MSI are something like FG without QD.


----------



## Coldfriction

You are making a lot of assumptions based on one person's perspective. Like I said, go read PCM's review of the AG322QCX for a more realistic perspective of what this monitor has to offer. There is about 0% chance it uses PWM and the flickering you observe in the video could have a number of difference sources other than the backlight. Don't spread FUD unless you're absolutely positive you know what you're talking about. Lim didn't use a Freesync 2 graphics card, so there's still a large possibility he's unable to get the most out of the monitor. There's been talk that if you change the brightness before enabling strobing that the brightness will hold after strobing is enabled.

Wait for more data points before condemning Samsung's latest efforts at a gaming monitor. Samsung is not the panel lottery of AUO, but you'd rather just say AUO is bad and Samsung is bad, and everyone is bad. You will probably never be satisfied. "No haunted places, only haunted people" and all that.


----------



## Coldfriction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> What is good about the CF791? It has the same high vertical spacing. Is there something else that it does better than FG or HG? Meaning no purple trails for example or something? No crazy split pixels at least? Sadly hunting down these close up shots is a nightmare, either one finds the color pixels only or the text clarity only for a specific model, or neither.
> 
> The AOC uses a different panel. No QD and different backlight, but sure it comes from Samsung, otherwise it's different. The Philips should be close to FG/HG. The older MSI are something like FG without QD.


The CF791 isn't known to have any text issues and the pixel structure has been shown to be different. The CF791 also never had any purple overshoot. The AOC is the same thing with a different backlight. You guys really aren't chasing all the sources down for your info. PCM is more reliable than some random forum posters.


----------



## JackCY

I know what the AOC offers but that's not a review of HG70, different panel same maker. I know why there is strobing in the HG70 video review he has fast or faster on and if not well then RIP Samsung if that thing strobes even in normal mode now.


----------



## Coldfriction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I know what the AOC offers but that's not a review of HG70, different panel same maker*. I know why there is strobing in the HG70 video review he has fast or faster on and if not well then RIP Samsung if that thing strobes even in normal mode now*.


Thanks for stating here that you are purely speculating. Do that initially next time instead of the FUD.

Edit: Replied to the wrong person. I thought you were Astreon replying.


----------



## JackCY

Except that I don't care about the strobing but about the text clarity. Complain to someone else that dislikes the strobing and speculates.


----------



## DarkZero515

Any in depth reviews of the CFG73 out yet?


----------



## Acidture

new problems?


----------



## Sinddk

Wouldnt exactly use that game for testing issues as its what seems like alpha mode. And I would bet its more the game causing that, than it is the monitor.


----------



## harv3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acidture*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new problems?


This is what happens to mine when I play at 144Hz; only way I found to make these problems go away was to play at 120Hz. I know it sucks to step down in FPS.. shouldn't have to happen, we payed for 144hz.
IMO they pushed these panels to the limit and when they get warmer these overclocking problems occur.
I haven't tried different cables, maybe you have some you can try out? That might help.


----------



## JackCY

Honestly that looks more like faulty electronics or firmware error. As quick on/off solves it?
I've had something similar on my HP Z24i when if I unplugged power (disconnect cable or hard off) before turning the monitor off via soft off button from sleep state (regular off/standby/no signal/sleep state) to soft off, when powered up again it would have a pink tint that would go away after cycling off/on state.
The panel is not going to do such weird things IMHO, it's software/electronics issue and of that Samsung seems to have plenty.


----------



## Acidture

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ventrex*
> 
> Okay ask me to do anything on this monitor and I will test it.


Hows the test going with the CFG73?


----------



## Falkentyne

Does anyone here know if the CF791 SINGLE STROBES at 60hz refresh rate or does it double strobe, like the CFG70 and 73 do?


----------



## aliquis

The cf791 doesn't have a strobing mode, so no.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Does anyone here know if the CF791 SINGLE STROBES at 60hz refresh rate or does it double strobe, like the CFG70 and 73 do?


Why not run 120Hz single strobe? With a 120hz capable monitor? Do any monitors single strobe at 60Hz at all, I don't know any.


----------



## Falkentyne

Yes, the original Benq Z series monitors do (all of them before the XL2730/Z) via an service menu override switch.


----------



## Daffan

Any reviews for Samsung UH850?


----------



## Kraviuz

.


----------



## Kraviuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Nope.
> We have to buy the monitor again and hopefully get a new one if they release a new firmware, it's the only way to obtain it unless you send it in to Samsung and they actually update it.
> Releasing firmware updates publicly and having the monitor be easily updateable would have cut down probably 95% of returns from this thread alone.
> Hopefully someone with a November or December build can tell us their version, assuming it has to do with firmware. @PCM2?
> 
> Here's mine btw (October C24 with new FreeSync options)
> 
> Also I accidentally changed my Panel Ch. No. after the picture and don't know how to reset it to 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing has exploded though so I don't think it matters


Hello, did u found the way to change the Panel Ch. No. again to 0? because i accidentally changed it and dont know how to get it back to 0. have a nice day.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffan*
> 
> Any reviews for Samsung UH850?


Samsung U32H850UM is in shops as far as I can see in EU, price around the same as C32HG70, availability the same unknown probably wait 2-4 weeks after ordering. Reviews for such panel are going to be rare, wait 6 months for those most likely if ever. I would say buy one and review it yourself, return it if you don't like it.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kraviuz*
> 
> Hello, did u found the way to change the Panel Ch. No. again to 0? because i accidentally changed it and dont know how to get it back to 0. have a nice day.


Nope :/ I don't even have that one anymore either


----------



## Daffan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Samsung U32H850UM is in shops as far as I can see in EU, price around the same as C32HG70, availability the same unknown probably wait 2-4 weeks after ordering. Reviews for such panel are going to be rare, wait 6 months for those most likely if ever. I would say buy one and review it yourself, return it if you don't like it.


WTH!! 6 Months?

I hope it comes to AUS So i can buy and return it.


----------



## cocori002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acidture*
> 
> Hows the test going with the CFG73?


+1, Have the C27FG73 purple issue or Blurry text?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cocori002*
> 
> +1, Have the C27FG73 purple issue or Blurry text?


Very likely. The 1440 31.5" Samsung VA panel in AG322QCX still has a bit of pink tint as well and the text is tiny bit blurry, it's simply given by how the pixel structure is made by Samsung and how poorly the VAs perform with dark shades, they smear and if OD is not calibrated perfectly which is IMHO almost impossible to do with the panel variations the dark shade transitions smear and tend to have a little little bit of tint.
Panel in FG 1080p has 3000:1 contrast, not 2000:1 as in HG and that probably doesn't help either with the dark shades behavior.

If you are at all bothered by smearing darks, avoid VAs








If you don't like pink or green tint in smeared darks avoid VAs...
If you want decent image quality panel, avoid Samsung VA.
If you want sharp text without compromise avoid any panel with split pixels and too high spacing, black unused areas.
...


----------



## TomCruisader

It's not that BAD. Actually I am quite pleased with my C24FG70, and the colors look really good, even compared to something like Ultrasharp U2417H who is with S-IPS, again, its panel made by Samsung.
I am not defending any brand or corporation, far from that. Also I don't intend to excuse Samsung's poor QA, as I myself am not a fan of their products. This monitor is the only Samsung based tech I own.
But it's far from total garbage with the pointed cons.

I have no quarrels with how the image or color looks. With the cinema preset, the movies look amazing on this monitor. I love watching 1080p movies on it. And as far as gaming goes, I'd rather go with this panel any day, instead of a TN one, regardless if it's even a high class one.

But everyone has a price, and mine is simple - EIZO with Sharp made panel, will trade


----------



## Coldfriction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> SNIP


The purple smearing of the CFG monitors isn't in the darker shades and it was not a minor smear (at least in the early production models). The smear occurs/occurred in shades of brownish grays typically. Your response isn't indicative of whether the purple overshoot problem still exists. It might, but it might not.

I've had both the HP Omen 32" (AUO VA panel) and the C24FG70 (Samsung VA) next to a generic cheap Asus TN panel and the Dell S2716DG. The Omen smears significantly in the darker shades. The Dell TN has some minor overshooting artifact. The generic cheap Asus TN has overshoot artifacts on certain transitions. The Samsung was leaps and bounds better than the Omen 32 for pixel transitions and smearing. It was better than the Dell S2716DG with strobing on, slightly worse in some areas with it off. The purple smearing is unique to the C24FG70 and not a generic problem of VA panels, and the biggest flaw the early monitors had. Your list of negatives isn't representative of the SVA panels vs other VA panels.

"If you want decent image quality panel, avoid Samsung VA" is false; Samsung VA gaming panels are leaps ahead of other VA gaming panels currently for most of the items you mention. Dark shades are why people buy VA panels to begin with, how in hades can you say "how poorly the VAs perform with dark shades" and hold a straight face? On all the screens I've used, the Omen had the best picture, but bad latency and dark shade smearing. The S2716DG had the best non-strobing motion clarity. My junk Asus TN is junk and the worst of all of them. The Samsung CFG70 was the best all around except that I couldn't get Amazon to send me a model newer than September 2016 and I wasn't going to sit there using a brand new monitor when I new that the purple ghosting had been improved on newer production models.

Where are all your positives to balance your negative perspective? You don't have any? Ever?


----------



## yuyue

I just want impressions of someone who actually own the product









And what happened to the g-sync version...


----------



## chiaisthewei

Well I bit the bullet, and ordered the C24FG73 after deciding between it and the older C24FG70. My rationale being, higher chance of it being closer to ok (panel variation seems to be large), and likelier for Amazon/Samsung/Distributor to have stock to replace it/repair it.

Will report back once I receive it!


----------



## chiaisthewei

I just got my C24FG73 yesterday, and I can confirm via the image test there is a slight trace of pink/purple overshoot that shows up on 100Hz and 120Hz. It's not there at 60Hz, and I'm waiting for my mini DP cable to arrive to test 144Hz. But it is also very dependent on black levels/gamma - I notice it shows up more when it's the "right" dark grey on darker grey. If you tweak your black levels and gamma, it becomes less obvious even at 100Hz and 120Hz, and in some case it becomes the yellow/green-ish overshoot which is less obvious. Because the RTC overshoot depends on the pixel's current exact color/level and the one it's changing to, it could be that certain settings to do with colors/levels make it worse/better.

And also, most screens have some kind of ghosting/response overshoot. I've so far only used TN for general/gaming, and IGZO/IPS for contrast and color-sensitive work, but this kinda combines BOTH, with superior contrast, the only downside being certain dark colors at 100-120Hz might create overshoot, as compared to overall ghosting/smearing.

For text, it's not that bad, even though I'm a stickler for retina-level text rendering - that's why I have an IGZO 4K screen for my 15.6" PC laptop, and a MacBook Retina.

I'll give another update on Monday/Tuesday. If 144Hz gets closer to 60Hz response, I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## smokey999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiaisthewei*
> 
> I just got my C24FG73 yesterday, and I can confirm via the image test there is a slight trace of pink/purple overshoot that shows up on 100Hz and 120Hz. It's not there at 60Hz, and I'm waiting for my mini DP cable to arrive to test 144Hz. But it is also very dependent on black levels/gamma - I notice it shows up more when it's the "right" dark grey on darker grey. If you tweak your black levels and gamma, it becomes less obvious even at 100Hz and 120Hz, and in some case it becomes the yellow/green-ish overshoot which is less obvious. Because the RTC overshoot depends on the pixel's current exact color/level and the one it's changing to, it could be that certain settings to do with colors/levels make it worse/better.
> 
> And also, most screens have some kind of ghosting/response overshoot. I've so far only used TN for general/gaming, and IGZO/IPS for contrast and color-sensitive work, but this kinda combines BOTH, with superior contrast, the only downside being certain dark colors at 100-120Hz might create overshoot, as compared to overall ghosting/smearing.
> 
> For text, it's not that bad, even though I'm a stickler for retina-level text rendering - that's why I have an IGZO 4K screen for my 15.6" PC laptop, and a MacBook Retina.
> 
> I'll give another update on Monday/Tuesday. If 144Hz gets closer to 60Hz response, I'll be a happy camper.


My biggest beef with this monitor was th text. I do lots of coding and im not going to ruin my eyes because of this thing


----------



## ravihpa

Just found out about this monitor. This thread has a lot of important information. Am still going through it. Thanx a lot, you guys, for the info









Am keeping an eye on our local Amazon site, see if I can find a lightning deal







If nothing else works out, will grab one locally soon. See you guys then


----------



## chiaisthewei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smokey999*
> 
> My biggest beef with this monitor was th text. I do lots of coding and im not going to ruin my eyes because of this thing


Well I too do coding and design. It just depends on individual tolerance towards these kinda things.

On another note, tried 144Hz on DP today, and the purple overshoot is a lot fainter. I guess they just tuned it for 60Hz and 144Hz, since 100Hz and 120Hz are noticeably worse.


----------



## ravihpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiaisthewei*
> 
> Well I too do coding and design. It just depends on individual tolerance towards these kinda things.
> 
> On another note, tried 144Hz on DP today, and the purple overshoot is a lot fainter. I guess they just tuned it for 60Hz and 144Hz, since 100Hz and 120Hz are noticeably worse.


I am considering getting this monitor, 1080p, 24 inches version. I have a GTX1070 Amp Extreme GPU. I am concerned with this overshoot problem. What's the use of getting a higher refresh rate monitor if it creates problems like these. Is the problem too big/too noticeable?

You said at 144 Hz, the overshoot is a lot fainter, but the problem is, with Ultra settings, etc., I don't think it will be possible to run all games at 144 Hz. If the FPS reduces, the 144 Hz also reduces, right? (at least that's what I saw in that YouTube video).

If that is the case, then should I go with another 24 inch, 1080p, 144 Hz monitor like LG 24GM77?

Only reason am thinking about going with this monitor is its VA panel, which is very close to IPS. I like watching a lot of movies too and this is the only reason am going for this monitor.

BUT I cannot screw up my gaming experience.

Please suggest


----------



## Coldfriction

The 144hz mode will be 144hz regardless of your framerate unless you use freesync. Ultra settings won't make your game look sufficiently better than hitting 120+ fps will. These monitors are best used with strobing on and freesync disabled for most things. Turn the settings down a touch, keep the framrate high, and use strobing. You will get a better experience than you would otherwise have just maxing settings on ultra like a complete ignoramous.


----------



## ravihpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> The 144hz mode will be 144hz regardless of your framerate unless you use freesync. Ultra settings won't make your game look sufficiently better than hitting 120+ fps will. These monitors are best used with strobing on and freesync disabled for most things. Turn the settings down a touch, keep the framrate high, and use strobing. You will get a better experience than you would otherwise have just maxing settings on ultra like a complete ignoramous.


Thanx a lot for the reply







Really appreciate it







I will keep that in mind. Will be getting this monitor within a few weeks (as soon as I get some free time from work)









PS: I have an Nvidia card (GTX1070), so Freesync will be disabled by default


----------



## JackCY

If you don't like smearing of blacks and darks then either run strobing or avoid VA altogether would be my advice. Angles and other things are closer to TN than to IPS and IPS to me is far better than VA. 1080p with a 1070 should be no problem, I ran 1440p with a 1060 100-140fps depending on game, settings etc. usually almost maxed out, depends what you run with what settings.

VAs especially from Samsung have a number of quirks, so beware and know what they are and if you're fine with them before buying.


----------



## ravihpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> If you don't like smearing of blacks and darks then either run strobing or avoid VA altogether would be my advice. Angles and other things are closer to TN than to IPS and IPS to me is far better than VA. 1080p with a 1070 should be no problem, I ran 1440p with a 1060 100-140fps depending on game, settings etc. usually almost maxed out, depends what you run with what settings.
> 
> VAs especially from Samsung have a number of quirks, so beware and know what they are and if you're fine with them before buying.


My dilemma is my friends are recommending me to get 144 Hz monitor (saying you won't go back to 60 Hz ever) and over here in India, 144 Hz IPS monitors are priced exorbitantly







Cheapest one over here (Acer Predator XB271HU) is at $1000 (after conversion from rupees) and this Samsung C24FG73 I am getting at less than $450.

If I don't go for this Samsung one, then there is BenQ XL2720, which is priced similarly at around $450. Another cheaper but good option will be LG 24GM77 ($100 cheaper).

May I ask what quirks you're talking about? I would love to know what I am getting into beforehand. Else I'll just go with LG 24GM77.

Thanx a lot in advance for all the help









*Edit:* Only reason I am considering this Samsung is because from what I researched, it is TN > VA > IPS. I watch *A LOT* of movies and hence since I can't afford a 144 Hz IPS panel, a 144 Hz VA panel would be better than 144 Hz TN panel, right?


----------



## Scotty99

If you watch a lot of movies why not just buy a tv?
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/vizio-24-class-23-54-diag--led-1080p-smart-hdtv-black/4904601.p?skuId=4904601

Right tool for the job and all.


----------



## JackCY

144Hz IPS so far is only the M270 or what it is from AUO and they priced close to $1k with tax everywhere outside US. 144Hz is nice and more fluid but it's not a deal breaker, I've tested back and forth and if a panel such as VA cannot keep up with 144Hz with transitions the 144Hz yes is smoother but more blurry, harder to track targets than on 60Hz. The difference between the two is about 10ms, it is smoother absolutely but I didn't notice any competitive advantage as whether it's 60Hz or 144Hz with a Samsung VA panel you can't see squat when moving anyway, the motion clarity is still not good enough and you need strobing, at best strobing with IPS or TN panel.

I belive GM77 is the older non freesync model, you might want to try buy this one instead:

www.lg.com/us/monitors/lg-24GM79G-B-gaming-monitor

It's a newer version with FreeSync as far as I know.

Samsung VA have non standard vertical spacing of the lines of pixels, it has higher black space in between them and it's easier to see these lines. Also because VA and Samsung, each pixel is split, you probably gotta see a picture to understand, here is an example from newer 1440p Samsung VA:



There are pictures in this thread of the CFG70 that show this structure as well it's just harder to see because of how the photos are taken.
If you don't care about text clarity being great then these two don't matter to you probably.

VAs have slower black to gray transitions and that causes smearing, trailing and it's been reported on FG70s all the time and is not improved even with newer HG70 panels.
I have no issues with the Samsung VA for movies. Where it lacks is any fast interactive use, such as games because the transitions are so slow, poor blurry smeared blacks = hard to identify edges and find targets, orient yourself etc. poor clarity. Definitely not for serious gaming just casual if you're fine with smearing and artifacts.
There is a reason why the VAs from Samsung are cheaper than comparable IPS, they are quite a bit worse and closer to TN than to IPS in view angles etc.

For movies, again, I have no issue with Samsung VA, it's a TV oriented panel IMHO.

Some other issues mentioned from users on the FG70 were buzz, FreeSync flicker? etc. the usual.

FG73 would be the one to try probably and hope all the common issues with FreeSync etc. were solved in this revision. And it should have strobing, as long as you are fine with 144Hz strobe, the response and clarity should be improved for interactive use.


----------



## ravihpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 144Hz IPS so far is only the M270 or what it is from AUO and they priced close to $1k with tax everywhere outside US. 144Hz is nice and more fluid but it's not a deal breaker, I've tested back and forth and if a panel such as VA cannot keep up with 144Hz with transitions the 144Hz yes is smoother but more blurry, harder to track targets than on 60Hz. The difference between the two is about 10ms, it is smoother absolutely but I didn't notice any competitive advantage as whether it's 60Hz or 144Hz with a Samsung VA panel you can't see squat when moving anyway, the motion clarity is still not good enough and you need strobing, at best strobing with IPS or TN panel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I belive GM77 is the older non freesync model, you might want to try buy this one instead:
> 
> www.lg.com/us/monitors/lg-24GM79G-B-gaming-monitor
> 
> It's a newer version with FreeSync as far as I know.


Two of my friends have LG 24GM77. Since I have an Nvidia card, having no Freesync feature shouldn't matter, right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Samsung VA have non standard vertical spacing of the lines of pixels, it has higher black space in between them and it's easier to see these lines. Also because VA and Samsung, each pixel is split, you probably gotta see a picture to understand, here is an example from newer 1440p Samsung VA:
> 
> 
> 
> There are pictures in this thread of the CFG70 that show this structure as well it's just harder to see because of how the photos are taken.
> If you don't care about text clarity being great then these two don't matter to you probably.


Thanx a lot for such a detailed explanation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> VAs have slower black to gray transitions and that causes smearing, trailing and it's been reported on FG70s all the time and is not improved even with newer HG70 panels.
> I have no issues with the Samsung VA for movies. Where it lacks is any fast interactive use, such as games because the transitions are so slow, poor blurry smeared blacks = hard to identify edges and find targets, orient yourself etc. poor clarity. Definitely not for serious gaming just casual if you're fine with smearing and artifacts.
> There is a reason why the VAs from Samsung are cheaper than comparable IPS, they are quite a bit worse and closer to TN than to IPS in view angles etc.


Now am thinking of dropping this monitor entirely and getting an LG 24GM77.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> For movies, again, I have no issue with Samsung VA, it's a TV oriented panel IMHO.


I play games (mostly single player), watch movies, and also do text editing (transcription) freelance work on this PC. I thought VA panel would be better than TN.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Some other issues mentioned from users on the FG70 were buzz, FreeSync flicker? etc. the usual.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> FG73 would be the one to try probably and hope all the common issues with FreeSync etc. were solved in this revision. And it should have strobing, as long as you are fine with 144Hz strobe, the response and clarity should be improved for interactive use.


After reading your thoughts, I am thinking of dropping this monitor entirely.

Another friend (who does design work on PCs), recommended me this monitor - *ASUS VZ27AQ (IPS, 100% sRGB, 60 Hz, 1440p, 27 inches).* Initially, I was going with this monitor, but few of my friends said even though you don't play very many multiplayer games, 144 Hz matters a lot, even in single player games and that they would never go back to 60 Hz after playing on 144 Hz.

Now, I am confused. Another big problem is, not many monitors are available in India. Some that are cost a bomb.

Now, finally, I am torn between ASUS VZ27AQ and LG 24GM77.

What would you recommend?

Sorry for writing this post so big. Thank you SO MUCH for all the help


----------



## Astreon

I would be careful about listetning to the can't-go-back crowd. Internet is full of stories on how you can't go back to this and that - it's best to check things out personally. Go to a friend of yours, ask him to show you 144hz in a game, give it at least a couple minutes to get accustomed to it, then change back to 60 hz. If it causes you distress, get 144hz. If not, don't get it. Not all people value all things equally so listening to you-can't-go-backers you will end up buying every advancement know to mankind without being sure whether you actually benefit from it.


----------



## JackCY

240Hz TN strobed, sure I probably wouldn't go back. But from 144Hz Samsung VA without strobing, no problem.

Testing for yourself is the best. If I find a good product that works for me I will use it for 5-10 years even until I can't anymore due to some limitations, such as 430CPI of MS IE3.0 simply being damn low past 1080p.
I have never had luck with recommendations from others if they even give any, most people simply buy "something" or ask me or someone else for advice. And I do the same, ask others about potential products and then I research them myself, no way one person can remember the thousands of monitors when one looks like the other and all use the same damn panel. There is a lot of customer confusion from some brands in the naming schemes.

I would definitely get 144Hz or better, just not VA panel of any type unless it was reviewed and showed no slow transitions. Is it a must, no, you can be very very good in games even with a crappy 60Hz TN or IPS. Hell I did most of my CS and simracing on my laptop at 1280x800px and I still prefer that keyboard flat key style and travel distance for gaming. And before that we just played on CRTs on any machine we could use







When you can play you can play when you can't you can't and no magic monitor will save you.


----------



## Acidture

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 240Hz TN strobed, sure I probably wouldn't go back. But from 144Hz Samsung VA without strobing, no problem.
> 
> Testing for yourself is the best. If I find a good product that works for me I will use it for 5-10 years even until I can't anymore due to some limitations, such as 430CPI of MS IE3.0 simply being damn low past 1080p.
> I have never had luck with recommendations from others if they even give any, most people simply buy "something" or ask me or someone else for advice. And I do the same, ask others about potential products and then I research them myself, no way one person can remember the thousands of monitors when one looks like the other and all use the same damn panel. There is a lot of customer confusion from some brands in the naming schemes.
> 
> I would definitely get 144Hz or better, just not VA panel of any type unless it was reviewed and showed no slow transitions. Is it a must, no, you can be very very good in games even with a crappy 60Hz TN or IPS. Hell I did most of my CS and simracing on my laptop at 1280x800px and I still prefer that keyboard flat key style and travel distance for gaming. And before that we just played on CRTs on any machine we could use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you can play you can play when you can't you can't and no magic monitor will save you.


Have you calibrated ur FG70? which settings are good? just bought the monitor got Eye saver ON cos bright from the monitor was killing my eyes. atm running 144hz standard + eye saver. January revision

I can confirm Purple ghosting test is noticeable with BlackEqualizer below 17 (around 10-16 values). the purple trail in my case is 95% gone with BlackEqualizer @ 17, Settings: Fastest mode, LowInputLag On, Eye-saver OFF, 144hz, didnt mess around with the colors and gamma default settings. Cannot test FreeSync cos my Nvidia card. Zero issues reported at 144hz/Standard mode/EyeSaver OFF or ON.


----------



## JackCY

I don't have FG70. Fastest mode = strobing = locked brightness = gotta use sun glasses and they are not included in price.
Samsung makes newer HG70 and FG and HG VA panels are used in other brands, I have AG322QCX and returning it it has C32HG70 VA panel with it's own backlight but the Samsung VA issues apply to both and similar have been on all VA especially Samsungs.
This thread is huge and older, I've been following these newer VAs from Samsung and finally tried one. Samsung monitors seem to have had a lot of issues especially FG line but even the HG isn't free from FreeSync mess ups.

Every panel is different, you gotta set it to what you prefer. I cannot comment on FG70 beyond what others have noted here.


----------



## Acidture

another issue cant see Bios(works on HDMI), Displayport losses signal while booting, and gets back on Windows logon.

Win7x64 bit
Samsung LC24FG70 (2017 Jan)
Zotac GTX1060 amp edition
Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R-rev-2
i7 950

Any ideas about how to fix it?


----------



## TomCruisader

Not sure.
I once had this issue that the display was permanently dark... Gave me heart attack until I realized he was turned off, but because of the sunlight could not bother to see the blue LED which is on when the monitor is OFF.
Other then that, I can see my BIOS Logo and/or get into BIOS and mess around.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravihpa*
> 
> My dilemma is my friends are recommending me to get 144 Hz monitor (saying you won't go back to 60 Hz ever) and over here in India, 144 Hz IPS monitors are priced exorbitantly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheapest one over here (Acer Predator XB271HU) is at $1000 (after conversion from rupees) and this Samsung C24FG73 I am getting at less than $450.
> 
> If I don't go for this Samsung one, then there is BenQ XL2720, which is priced similarly at around $450. Another cheaper but good option will be LG 24GM77 ($100 cheaper).
> 
> May I ask what quirks you're talking about? I would love to know what I am getting into beforehand. Else I'll just go with LG 24GM77.
> 
> Thanx a lot in advance for all the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit:* Only reason I am considering this Samsung is because from what I researched, it is TN > VA > IPS. I watch *A LOT* of movies and hence since I can't afford a 144 Hz IPS panel, a 144 Hz VA panel would be better than 144 Hz TN panel, right?


Yes, the VA panel has superior colors when it comes to any of the TN panels.
A friend of mine had Asus PG278Q, so we tested same movie on same player with default settings.
Disregarding that his blacks were laughable (they looked more like washed up grays) on his own his colors were not that bad, but once side by side with mine it was not even a contest. Sorry I did not take pictures.

I am with the C24FG70 Feb revision EU retail. I bought mine from authorized Samsung reseller - a PC peripherals and parts dealer. So when I asked Samsung they assured me it was the latest possible revision back then. Also in EU (not sure about the rest of the world) we have consumer policy - 2 weeks you can return the product and money back guaranteed, no questions asked. Our consumer rights are pretty strong so retailers play by the book.
The only problem I had was that the image was scaling properly, the image was moving few millimeters down and right. Turns out it was an known issue covered by warranty, so no questions asked, I took the monitor where I bought and Samsung repaired it - like new with 0 issues.

What about the Asus PG278Q? My friend has returned the monitor, he has issues with dead pixels popping after some time of usage.

But make no mistake - the high class TN panels do look better then your average cheapo low class from say AOC TN panel. But in the end.. it is still a TN panel.

I have only used TN panel once in my life because of my laptop, but I have external one so I did not care that much, however I was really displeased. I hate TN panels and I would never pay premium for a TN panel.

So the choice is yours, don't be fooled by people telling you that "TN is not that bad". I'd rather go 60HZ IPS then to deal with TN of any kind.

Also movies on the Cinema preset look amazing on this Samsung.


----------



## diegoweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acidture*
> 
> another issue cant see Bios(works on HDMI), Displayport losses signal while booting, and gets back on Windows logon.
> 
> Win7x64 bit
> Samsung LC24FG70 (2017 Jan)
> Zotac GTX1060 amp edition
> Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R-rev-2
> i7 950
> 
> Any ideas about how to fix it?


Same here.
The workaround for now is: Press the back button to open the circle overlay before you boot to system.
Then boot and wait.

If it's a cold boot (hardware without any power), turn on the PC first, and then the monitor.


----------



## Acidture

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomCruisader*
> 
> I am with the C24FG70 Feb revision EU retail. I bought mine from authorized Samsung reseller - a PC peripherals and parts dealer. So when I asked Samsung they assured me it was the latest possible revision back then. Also in EU (not sure about the rest of the world) we have consumer policy - 2 weeks you can return the product and money back guaranteed, no questions asked. Our consumer rights are pretty strong so retailers play by the book.
> The only problem I had was that the image was scaling properly, the image was moving few millimeters down and right. Turns out it was an known issue covered by warranty, so no questions asked, I took the monitor where I bought and Samsung repaired it - like new with 0 issues.


How to check the Firmware version? mine is January and purpleghosting still present on BlackEqualizer below 17/20 in my case..What bothers me so far is cant get into bios over dp like a normal monitor.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acidture*
> 
> How to check the Firmware version? mine is January and purpleghosting still present on BlackEqualizer below 17/20 in my case..What bothers me so far is cant get into bios over dp like a normal monitor.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trnqt*
> 
> This works for me to get into the service menu.
> 
> Set the Contrast and Brightness to 0.
> - Press the Menu button and release it.
> - Press and hold the Enter button for 5 seconds (button 4 from top to bottom).
> - To quit the service menu click the power button to switch off and then turn the monitor on again.


1004.0 was the newest last I heard but I haven't been paying as much attention
Also people here were reporting different degrees of trailing/BEQ with identical firmware versions so theres that too...
Like somes BEQ at 13 was actually higher/lower in comparsion to anothers with 1004.0 for whatever reason

The only thing consistent about these monitors is their inconsistency


----------



## Acidture

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> 1004.0 was the newest last I heard but I haven't been paying as much attention
> Also people here were reporting different degrees of trailing/BEQ with identical firmware versions so theres that too...
> Like somes BEQ at 13 was actually higher/lower in comparsion to anothers with 1004.0 for whatever reason
> 
> The only thing consistent about these monitors is their inconsistency


**** i messed up with the Firmware(1004.0) settings everything looked blurry as hell...

Pixel Switch options off / on
Hotplug time values goes 5 to 50
Power off / on

what are the factory values for reset?


----------



## JackCY

Most $50+ monitors have a reset option in the standard OSD no need for a service menu entry.

Pixel switch? What does Samsung mean by that?
Hotplug I guess is detection interval or something for ports, best is to disable and set what you use only.
power off/on as in power led?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acidture*
> 
> **** i messed up with the Firmware(1004.0) settings everything looked blurry as hell...
> 
> Pixel Switch options off / on
> Hotplug time values goes 5 to 50
> Power off / on
> 
> what are the factory values for reset?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperC*
> 
> So, far loving mine... seeing no issues at all from playing fps games, I do not know my build date


Cant reset Ch. No. afaik, also I didn't know anyone got newer than 1004.0, doesn't look like @HyperC tested blur though


----------



## Cascade

I'm not sure of the rules for talking about shopping sites, but if any of you are interested in buying this monitor (and live in the UK) Argos currently has them for £199.99, which is the cheapest they have ever been. Please do delete this message if mentioning shopping sites is against the rules.


----------



## haderon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> If you don't like smearing of blacks and darks then either run strobing or avoid VA altogether would be my advice. Angles and other things are closer to TN than to IPS and IPS to me is far better than VA. 1080p with a 1070 should be no problem, I ran 1440p with a 1060 100-140fps depending on game, settings etc. usually almost maxed out, depends what you run with what settings.
> 
> VAs especially from Samsung have a number of quirks, so beware and know what they are and if you're fine with them before buying.


VA angles and "other things" are closer to TN and worst than IPS?? HAHAHAHAHA. You have no idea what you are talking about, please stop.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haderon*
> 
> VA angles and "other things" are closer to TN and worst than IPS?? HAHAHAHAHA. You have no idea what you are talking about, please stop.


IPS does have best viewing angles tho


----------



## Sedolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> IPS does have best viewing angles tho


Sure IPS has best angles but I'd say VA angles are closer to IPS than to TN
At least the effect is the same in all directions, unlike TN which are especially bad from the bottom

Samsung S27H850 (PLS)


Samsung C27H711 (SVA)


AOC AG241QX (TN)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> IPS does have best viewing angles tho


Generally true (regarding LCD of course, OLED viewing angles kill IPS) but now that I've seen Samsung's latest high end "QLED" TVs, the viewing angles on those seems better than IPS. I'm sure it is losing more contrast, but the thing is the contrast is already so high that even at sharp angles the contrast is better than these 3000:1 and under VA monitors much less IPS lol. And you don't get exacerbated IPS glow with VA viewing angles.


----------



## GWWH3

Can someone please check the depth of Samsung C24FG73 and Samsung C24FG70 because the space is limited....I found 28 vs 38cm


----------



## Kris194

CFG73/CHG70





3:45


----------



## Daffan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> IPS does have best viewing angles tho


Except when looking at dark content and it looks like someone used a gray paintbrush


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffan*
> 
> Except when looking at dark content and it looks like someone used a gray paintbrush


This isn't entirely true. The quality of black image in daylight depends almost solely on the quality of the AG filter. For example, XB271HU has an excellent AG filter, very light. This, black color on it looks way darker than on any VA I've seen in daylight because the AG filter reflects less (ruins the color less), and it's IPS.

In a pitch black room, showing full black background, the XB271HU on 0% brightness looked about the same as CFG70 on 0% brightness. I've made a photo if you don't believe me, I can post it later.

There's of course IPS glow, so looking off-angle on IPS displaying black image isn't very pleasant because the glow ruins the color, that is true.


----------



## Cascade

Just got a Dec 2016 model. Seems to have no obvious issues. The text looks just as sharp as my 9 year old Samsung TN monitor (not a great monitor, but the only monitor I can compare to).

I tried looking for this purple shift and couldn't really find it at all in games. With strobing everything feels super responsive and I don't seem to be negatively affected by the flicker, as I can't notice it. Colours are amazing. No major backlight bleed or dead pixels. Very deep blacks.

Are there any major tests I should use to check for problems?

Cheers.


----------



## HalongPort

This is how you test this monitor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> My C24's took 2 business days to arrive and the estimates were about 2 weeks as well, it shouldn't take that long.
> Really just need to know the manufacture date when it arrives.
> This is the test most people here are doing, simply moving this image around your screen in your browser or MS Paint.
> Ideally tested with factory default settings, brightness adjustment is fine.
> 
> It's convenient because everyone can do it and it's a direct screen capture of Infinite Warfare.
> If I play the game and look around it's basically the same effect, it's how I noticed it originally.
> 
> Anything with the right shades will have the issues, lots of people pointed it out in CSGO since it's a popular game.
> 
> Also the videos I've posted testing the image were done in MS Paint.
> I download the .bmp image from the forum, open it and move it around in its original 1920x1080 size.
> Doesn't change much but makes it easier to record when it's not so small like it is on the forum.
> 
> Download (for mspaint etc)
> Browser Test (click/zoom to maintain original scale) *<- important*
> These are the two links everyone should use if they're testing the image.
> If 100%/1920x1080 isn't used it's not a big deal it just adds inconsistency when people test at different sizes, blur will change as size does.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> All monitors are crap, all VA's are crap, and everything not VA is crap.
> LCD just sucks
> Maybe we'll get another option by 2020 pls ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Cascade

Thanks. I can see purple when I quickly move that image, but it is quite subtle. I have yet to see anything like that in games. But putting the back light above 17 basically eliminates any purple colours.


----------



## b3k-

Guys i have s24f350 pls monitor. Is anyone using this? Check this video. Its mine and this problem happens everywhere. I give for repair last week and they didnt realise the problem.


----------



## boredgunner

I have a question about the blur reduction modes (Faster and Fastest) on the CFG70. I know they have locked brightness, but is it always extremely bright or does it just lock itself to your current brightness setting on the standard modes?


----------



## aliquis

When you change the response time setting from standard to fast or faster and so enable strobing, the brightness changes to a fixed value ( at least on earlier revisions of the cfg70). The brightness during strobing is roughly the same as if you set the brightness slider to 60% in the osd without strobing (that corresponds roughly to a white luminance of 233cd/m²)


----------



## Astreon

In Jan 2017 revision, it worked the same way.


----------



## Cascade

With strobing on, it is nowhere near as bright as 100% brightness. I have a Dec 2016 model.


----------



## boredgunner

Thanks all, that clears that up. By 100% brightness I really meant what I assumed to be 100% brightness on those strobing modes.


----------



## Sedolf

But I think it is possible to reduce brightness during strobe mode by reducing the contrast.
It's a crappy solution but due to VA contrast you have some headroom before it gets ugly.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedolf*
> 
> But I think it is possible to reduce brightness during strobe mode by reducing the contrast.
> It's a crappy solution but due to VA contrast you have some headroom before it gets ugly.


Yeah I don't even consider that a solution since contrast is the reason I'd choose VA over IPS. The decision to lock brightness still makes zero sense to me.


----------



## Cascade

At what point in time did all monitor revisions come with the issues fixed? As I have a Dec 2016 model, but I see a lot of people getting Mar 2017 models. Both seem fairly issue free.


----------



## Coldfriction

Supposedly there was a new firmware used after late October 2016. Every CFG70 I had was prior to that and suffered pretty sever purple overshoot.


----------



## Cascade

Did you get a new one after Oct that was fixed?


----------



## Coldfriction

I never did or I'd have kept it and be using it now. I'm not even entirely certain that the purple overshoot was really improved except from second hand experiences here. I just wasn't going to accept that I spent $400 on a 1080p monitor with an issue that was fixed in newer revisions. The monitors had other minor quirks too, and I sent a couple back for reasons that weren't purple overshoot.


----------



## Cascade

What other issues?


----------



## Coldfriction

On maybe half of them the subpixel structure had an odd effect where one half of the pixel was darker than the other half in certain areas on the screen (typically the left edge). This looked like scan lines to me and you had to look closely to notice the effect. It was worse on some more than others. There was an odd pixel dancing issue with maroon next to black or dark grey on one of the monitors on hardforums.com. I only ever noticed it on one of them. Most had a blueish hue on the right hand edge of the screen. All of them had a flashing vertical line of pixels on the far right hand side of the screen with Freesync on. All of them had something of a flicker near the Windows start button with Freesync on. Half of them had a dead pixel, but never more than one. One monitor had a inch wide strip of pixels across the entire screen go bad after a week or two of use.

Out of the six monitors that I checked, I found two that were excellent, two that were ok, and two that were quite poor. ALL of them had the purple overshoot issue which is what I kept returning them for hoping for a newer firmware version. Amazon eventually told me they wouldn't send me anymore so I gave up trying for a CFG70 as I expected the CHG70 to be out this Summer (bad idea to wait, I missed like 5 months of usage). I got the first one in September last year and the last one I had was in February of this year. ALL of them were manufactured Sep 2016 or earlier.


----------



## chiaisthewei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah I don't even consider that a solution since contrast is the reason I'd choose VA over IPS. The decision to lock brightness still makes zero sense to me.


AFAIK it's not a "decision", most panels at this price range with strobing have locked brightness. Also, lowering contrast does lower overall contrast yeah, but it'll help your eyes not get eyestrain is probably better than your eyes bleeding after 1 hour of gaming at 250 nits.

In any case, at the 144Hz strobing modes, PCMonitors tested them to have the following white point, black point, and contrast:

[email protected] 252 0.09 2800
[email protected] 221 0.08 2763

Even if you lower the contrast such that brightness hits a more comfortable 150 nits, you still have ~ 1600 to 1800 contrast ratio because of the pretty excellent blacks, and lack of glow.


----------



## Coldfriction

To be fair, you should really only want to enable strobing in a game, and in a game the extra brightness is desirable and doesn't cause a lot of eye strain (most games are fairly dark). High brightness is a problem when working with text documents and white screens. You can enable and disable strobing at the press of a button. These Samsung monitors aren't a set and forget it type of thing. Changing brightness while strobing is certainly desirable, but it's really not too bright while gaming.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiaisthewei*
> 
> AFAIK it's not a "decision", most panels at this price range with strobing have locked brightness.


None of the ULMB nor BenQ ones have locked brightness.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiaisthewei*
> 
> Also, lowering contrast does lower overall contrast yeah, but it'll help your eyes not get eyestrain is probably better than your eyes bleeding after 1 hour of gaming at 250 nits.
> 
> In any case, at the 144Hz strobing modes, PCMonitors tested them to have the following white point, black point, and contrast:
> 
> [email protected] 252 0.09 2800
> [email protected] 221 0.08 2763
> 
> Even if you lower the contrast such that brightness hits a more comfortable 150 nits, you still have ~ 1600 to 1800 contrast ratio because of the pretty excellent blacks, and lack of glow.


Good point. It might be worth trying, and if I dislike it I can just return it.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Good point. It might be worth trying, and if I dislike it I can just return it.


I have one coming tomorrow. I can give you my perspective on it as a high-end CRT owner. I'll post my impressions here a couple of days later, anyway.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> I have one coming tomorrow. I can give you my perspective on it as a high-end CRT owner. I'll post my impressions here a couple of days later, anyway.


Looking forward to it!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> I have one coming tomorrow. I can give you my perspective on it as a high-end CRT owner. I'll post my impressions here a couple of days later, anyway.


Also looking forward to it. Thanks for being the guinea pig!


----------



## GWWH3

Yesterday arrived my Samsung C24FG73 but i cant check because my Ryzen system is not ready yet
From measurement result i see Gamma 2.21 ΔEmax 2.05....Are ok or not?
What else should i check?
From serial number which digit shows month of construction?


----------



## Cascade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GWWH3*
> 
> Yesterday arrived my Samsung C24FG73 but i cant check because my Ryzen system is not ready yet
> From measurement result i see Gamma 2.21 ΔEmax 2.05....Are ok or not?
> What else should i check?
> From serial number which digit shows month of construction?


On the back on the monitor is white sticker, it should say the manufacture date there. No need to use a serial number.


----------



## GWWH3

I checked it...Only version number i see...If you mean month there is nowhere


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> I have one coming tomorrow. I can give you my perspective on it as a high-end CRT owner. I'll post my impressions here a couple of days later, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to it!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Also looking forward to it. Thanks for being the guinea pig!


So, I'm typing this on it right now. I'm going to try it out for a couple of days before giving my overall impressions. I'm sure I'll have nothing quantitative to add. It will be more subjective and qualitative.

In any case, it was manufactured in March 2017 and calibrated to 2.2 gamma (right on!).



So far, I can already say I'm not a fan of the coating (I like nothing but glossy and low-haze semi-glossy), but I knew this going in. So, I'm at peace. I'm more interested in this monitor's performance with content, rather than solid bright colors.

Edit:

Just for reference, here's a picture of my setup.



Perception of picture quality improved immensely once I dimmed the room and turned on my 6500K light.


----------



## Don Mob

I recently bought the cfg70 "24 in" version . I wanted it for it's overall uniqueness (va,144hz,Qdot,etc). It was from march 2017. I also checked the firmware and it is the 1006 version. After carefully researching the monitor and putting a lot of thinking into it, i thought that I would take the plunge and hope for an updated version of the cfg70 that didn't have to purple artifacting / overshoot problems many people seem to be speaking about...

Well, as you read above, i got a new version and firmware but it didn't make a difference. withing the first day of having the monitor, playing fallout 4, I experienced the shadows turning purple/blue. I turned off & on the monitor and it fixed it for about 10 mins and then it returned. it didn't happen in any other game, only this one, so i didnt care much. Also, i noticed the overshoot while playinh CS:GO but that didnt bother me much..
The next day, i was watching a movie and then the purple/blue shadow artifact problem came back. Terribly, i might add. This time, after restarting the monitor and a 10 minute grace period, the artifacts were now yellow! I restarted again and it came back a greenish color.

This is unacceptable, for a monitor like this. I tried every configuration possible to fix it but it didn't help. I have returned it and am thinking about getting the cfg73 version but i'm very skeptical, considering how too many of the previous iteration (cfg70) had the same problems, regardless of firmware or manufacturing date. Hopefully one of you guys have the cfg73 and can attest that the problems plaguing the cfg70 series are finally gone. If they're not, i dont know if i'll be buying a samsung monitor again.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> So, I'm typing this on it right now. I'm going to try it out for a couple of days before giving my overall impressions. I'm sure I'll have nothing quantitative to add. It will be more subjective and qualitative.
> 
> In any case, it was manufactured in March 2017 and calibrated to 2.2 gamma (right on!).
> 
> 
> 
> So far, I can already say I'm not a fan of the coating (I like nothing but glossy and low-haze semi-glossy), but I knew this going in. So, I'm at peace. I'm more interested in this monitor's performance with content, rather than solid bright colors.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Just for reference, here's a picture of my setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Perception of picture quality improved immensely once I dimmed the room and turned on my 6500K light.


Didnt you use a 1440p monitor before this or have you only ever been on 1080p? Hows the samsung after some time with it? I'm on a Dell S2417DG so going to the Samsung will be a bit of an eyesore in the pixel density department but a huge boost in the picture quality. I'd still keep the Dell around for PC gaming use and have the Samsung on the side for movies and consoles perhaps. A setup like that has me a bit worried though because it will make the Dell look like crap in everything except sharpness and smoothness


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Didnt you use a 1440p monitor before this or have you only ever been on 1080p? Hows the samsung after some time with it? I'm on a Dell S2417DG so going to the Samsung will be a bit of an eyesore in the pixel density department but a huge boost in the picture quality. I'd still keep the Dell around for PC gaming use and have the Samsung on the side for movies and consoles perhaps. A setup like that has me a bit worried though because it will make the Dell look like crap in everything except sharpness and smoothness


C27HG70 should be perfect then?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Didnt you use a 1440p monitor before this or have you only ever been on 1080p? Hows the samsung after some time with it? I'm on a Dell S2417DG so going to the Samsung will be a bit of an eyesore in the pixel density department but a huge boost in the picture quality. I'd still keep the Dell around for PC gaming use and have the Samsung on the side for movies and consoles perhaps. A setup like that has me a bit worried though because it will make the Dell look like crap in everything except sharpness and smoothness


I've tried a couple of 1440p monitors (AHVA and VA), but never owned one. I've been on the same CRT since 2011, which I got for a penny, and it was made in 2004. Hilariously, though, still beats this Samsung for picture quality, but I wanted to replace it for other reasons (geometry, aspect ratio, compatibility with my PS4 Pro, size on desk, heat, etc).

I can tell you right now that you should probably be happy with your Dell and not worry about something better. In truth, if you're looking for something better in the monitor market, I can assure you you'll find something different to complain about. Outside of $1000+ monitors, nothing is truly perfect (but I know I'm preaching to the choir







). And this Samsung is no different. But I'll expand on my small review tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## ToTheSun!

So, I've had time to try the C24FG70 in a number of different scenarios, such as 144 Hz PC gaming (both strobed and not), PS4 Pro gameplay, and Netflix watching. I feel I can give an overall impression that is fair.

So, background and motivation: high-end CRT owner who needed new 16:9 monitor that could do 100+ Hz with a sub-$300 budget for gaming and movies to last till HDMI 2.1 OLED is here. The frugal budget means less spent now = more spent next year on OLED 4K120 (which would set me up for a VERY long time).

Now, right off the bat, I must say that one must sit 60+ cm away from this monitor (24'' version) in order to truly optimize the experience, and I will underline every con I list that can be meaningfully mitigated by this. Also, contrary to common practice, this monitor is NOT best viewed at 2/3 of its height. Because picture quality seems to deteriorate more quickly on the bottom of the monitor, dead center or ever so slightly below center viewing is optimal.

*The pros*:

QD - because this monitor comes factory calibrated at 2.2 gamma and covers the entirety of the sRGB spectrum, everything looks very neutral and congruent with reality. But the thing is, and this mirrors a bit what Adam said in his PCM review, the monitor seems to pop certain shades to give the appearance some pizzazz without saturating everything else. It's hard to explain, but it's almost as if they implemented hybrid tone mapping to convert an SDR signal onto its 125% sRGB coverage that linearly follows sRGB and only curves at the very top end. The result is a very pleasing presentation that is natural, but, at the same time, rich in certain parts, ESPECIALLY in greens.

Clarity - coming from CRT, I was especially worried about clarity, but the 4-step strobing is so good that I don't feel I'm missing out. Otherwise, it's still your typical sample-and-hold blur at 144 Hz.

White uniformity - I'm sensitive to this as much as I am to black and contrast. White uniformity is excellent, and whites are neutral and very much white.

*The cons*:

Coating - it's sparkly and intrudes during normal usage. It handles reflections VERY WELL, though.

VA glow - it's awful.

Viewing angles - there's a slight degradation towards the corners or towards the bottom (more pronounced than the top).

Clouding - this unit has a fair amount, and it can impact some dark scenes.

PURPLE OVERSHOOT (the big one) - to my dismay, this March 2017 unit still has lots of it. To me, this is what breaks the monitor. Everything else I can mitigate or tolerate. Anywhere there's browns, say hello to purple. Playing Fao in Battlefield 1, for instance, where the ground is completely made with various shades of brown, you will get purple overshot EVERYWHERE. As soon as you move, this purple layer covers the floor. There's also some overshoot for other transitions at 60 Hz (more translucid bright in nature), but it's a non-issue, IMO. If the earthy colors are lighter, purple overshoot is either less pronounced or completely gone. Still horrendous, though.

Conclusion: I would NOT RECOMMEND this monitor in a vacuum. However, I must make some considerations. First of all, it costs less than $300 and is the only one of its kind. My alternatives in this price range are, basically, TN panels, which have their own set of issues. So, it's a pick-your-poison type of scenario.

I still haven't fully decided if I'm keeping it or switching it for the next best sub-$300 monitor I can find, but I'm leaning slightly more toward keeping it. My motivations for this are all of the things it does do well at a $300 price point, lack of clearly better alternatives, and the expectation of only having to use it for the next year or so.


----------



## Cascade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> So, I've had time to try the C24FG70 in a number of different scenarios, such as 144 Hz PC gaming (both strobed and not), PS4 Pro gameplay, and Netflix watching. I feel I can give an overall impression that is fair.
> 
> So, background and motivation: high-end CRT owner who needed new 16:9 monitor that could do 100+ Hz with a sub-$300 budget for gaming and movies to last till HDMI 2.1 OLED is here. The frugal budget means less spent now = more spent next year on OLED 4K120 (which would set me up for a VERY long time).
> 
> Now, right off the bat, I must say that one must sit 60+ cm away from this monitor (24'' version) in order to truly optimize the experience, and I will underline every con I list that can be meaningfully mitigated by this. Also, contrary to common practice, this monitor is NOT best viewed at 2/3 of its height. Because picture quality seems to deteriorate more quickly on the bottom of the monitor, dead center or every so slightly below center viewing is optimal.
> 
> *The pros*:
> 
> QD - because this monitor comes factory calibrated at 2.2 gamma and covers the entirety of the sRGB spectrum, everything looks very neutral and congruent with reality. But the thing is, and this mirrors a bit what Adam said in his PCM review, the monitor seems to pop certain shades to give the appearance some pizzazz without saturating everything else. It's hard to explain, but it's almost as if they implemented hybrid tone mapping to convert an SDR signal onto its 125% sRGB coverage that linearly follows sRGB and only curves at the very top end. The result is a very pleasing presentation that is natural, but, at the same time, rich in certain parts, ESPECIALLY in greens.
> 
> Clarity - coming from CRT, I was especially worried about clarity, but the 4-step strobing is so good that I don't feel I'm missing out. Otherwise, it's still your typical sample-and-hold blur at 144 Hz.
> 
> White uniformity - I'm sensitive to this as much as I am to black and contrast. White uniformity is excellent, and whites are neutral and very much white.
> 
> *The cons*:
> 
> Coating - it's sparkly and intrudes during normal usage. It handles reflections VERY WELL, though.
> 
> VA glow - it's awful.
> 
> Viewing angles - there's a slight degradation towards the corners or towards the bottom (more pronounced than the top).
> 
> Clouding - this unit has a fair amount, and it can impact some dark scenes.
> 
> PURPLE OVERSHOOT (the big one) - to my dismay, this March 2017 unit still has lots of it. To me, this is what breaks the monitor. Everything else I can mitigate or tolerate. Anywhere there's browns, say hello to purple. Playing Fao in Battlefield 1, for instance, where the ground is completely made with various shades of brown, you will get purple overshot EVERYWHERE. As soon as you move, this purple layer covers the floor. There's also some overshoot for other transitions at 60 Hz (more translucid bright in nature), but it's a non-issue, IMO. If the earthy colors are lighter, purple overshoot is either less pronounced or completely gone. Still horrendous, though.
> 
> Conclusion: I would NOT RECOMMEND this monitor in a vacuum. However, I must make some considerations. First of all, it costs less than $300 and is the only one of its kind. My alternatives in this price range are, basically, TN panels, which have their own set of issues. So, it's a pick-your-poison type of scenario.
> 
> I still haven't fully decided if I'm keeping it or switching it for the next best sub-$300 monitor I can find, but I'm leaning slightly more toward keeping it. My motivations for this are all of the things it does do well at a $300 price point, lack of clearly better alternatives, and the expectation of only having to use it for the next year or so.


I have read (And seen myself) that putting the backlight to 17 or higher massively reduces the purple issue. Give it a try.

Thank you for your thoughts. In the end, I had to return mine due to it causing headaches and eye-strain.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> So, I've had time to try the C24FG70 in a number of different scenarios, such as 144 Hz PC gaming (both strobed and not), PS4 Pro gameplay, and Netflix watching. I feel I can give an overall impression that is fair.
> 
> So, background and motivation: high-end CRT owner who needed new 16:9 monitor that could do 100+ Hz with a sub-$300 budget for gaming and movies to last till HDMI 2.1 OLED is here. The frugal budget means less spent now = more spent next year on OLED 4K120 (which would set me up for a VERY long time).
> 
> Now, right off the bat, I must say that one must sit 60+ cm away from this monitor (24'' version) in order to truly optimize the experience, and I will underline every con I list that can be meaningfully mitigated by this. Also, contrary to common practice, this monitor is NOT best viewed at 2/3 of its height. Because picture quality seems to deteriorate more quickly on the bottom of the monitor, dead center or every so slightly below center viewing is optimal.
> 
> *The pros*:
> 
> QD - because this monitor comes factory calibrated at 2.2 gamma and covers the entirety of the sRGB spectrum, everything looks very neutral and congruent with reality. But the thing is, and this mirrors a bit what Adam said in his PCM review, the monitor seems to pop certain shades to give the appearance some pizzazz without saturating everything else. It's hard to explain, but it's almost as if they implemented hybrid tone mapping to convert an SDR signal onto its 125% sRGB coverage that linearly follows sRGB and only curves at the very top end. The result is a very pleasing presentation that is natural, but, at the same time, rich in certain parts, ESPECIALLY in greens.
> 
> Clarity - coming from CRT, I was especially worried about clarity, but the 4-step strobing is so good that I don't feel I'm missing out. Otherwise, it's still your typical sample-and-hold blur at 144 Hz.
> 
> White uniformity - I'm sensitive to this as much as I am to black and contrast. White uniformity is excellent, and whites are neutral and very much white.
> 
> *The cons*:
> 
> Coating - it's sparkly and intrudes during normal usage. It handles reflections VERY WELL, though.
> 
> VA glow - it's awful.
> 
> Viewing angles - there's a slight degradation towards the corners or towards the bottom (more pronounced than the top).
> 
> Clouding - this unit has a fair amount, and it can impact some dark scenes.
> 
> PURPLE OVERSHOOT (the big one) - to my dismay, this March 2017 unit still has lots of it. To me, this is what breaks the monitor. Everything else I can mitigate or tolerate. Anywhere there's browns, say hello to purple. Playing Fao in Battlefield 1, for instance, where the ground is completely made with various shades of brown, you will get purple overshot EVERYWHERE. As soon as you move, this purple layer covers the floor. There's also some overshoot for other transitions at 60 Hz (more translucid bright in nature), but it's a non-issue, IMO. If the earthy colors are lighter, purple overshoot is either less pronounced or completely gone. Still horrendous, though.
> 
> Conclusion: I would NOT RECOMMEND this monitor in a vacuum. However, I must make some considerations. First of all, it costs less than $300 and is the only one of its kind. My alternatives in this price range are, basically, TN panels, which have their own set of issues. So, it's a pick-your-poison type of scenario.
> 
> I still haven't fully decided if I'm keeping it or switching it for the next best sub-$300 monitor I can find, but I'm leaning slightly more toward keeping it. My motivations for this are all of the things it does do well at a $300 price point, lack of clearly better alternatives, and the expectation of only having to use it for the next year or so.


Thanks for the insight. How about brightness levels and contrast with strobing on, after lowering the contrast setting?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Thanks for the insight. How about brightness levels and contrast with strobing on, after lowering the contrast setting?


I didn't fiddle around with that, especially because I wouldn't want to take away from the monitor one of the things that distinguishes it from the rest (contrast).
However, the ~220 nit luminance of the fastest setting wasn't overly bright for me with my bias light. I never use my monitor in complete darkness. So, I just turned strobing on and carried on using it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cascade*
> 
> I have read (And seen myself) that putting the backlight to 17 or higher massively reduces the purple issue. Give it a try.


Do you mean black equalizer?


----------



## HalongPort

Thanks for your thoughts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> PURPLE OVERSHOOT (the big one) - to my dismay, this March 2017 unit still has lots of it. To me, this is what breaks the monitor. Everything else I can mitigate or tolerate. Anywhere there's browns, say hello to purple. Playing Fao in Battlefield 1, for instance, where the ground is completely made with various shades of brown, you will get purple overshot EVERYWHERE. As soon as you move, this purple layer covers the floor. There's also some overshoot for other transitions at 60 Hz (more translucid bright in nature), but it's a non-issue, IMO. If the earthy colors are lighter, purple overshoot is either less pronounced or completely gone. Still horrendous, though.


This makes me so incredible sad.
Although I've given this monitor a lot of tries, I did not lose hope. But reading that even the new March batch (and the new C24FG73 also) is still suffering from this purple madness I'm going to lose it.
My most played games atm are BF1 and CS:GO and it was terrible with the purple mud in BF or the purple walls in CS.

Old C24FG70 fail, newer C24FG70 fail, the newest C24FG73 still fail.

I still can't believe that Samsung does nothing to improve their software deficits:

Give us, like every other monitor, the option to set the Overdrive level.
Give us the option to set the brightness in faster and fastest mode.
Give us the option to update to new FW at home and not via sending in for service.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Do you mean black equalizer?


My experiences with black equalizer is that purple artifacts changed to green artifacts at a certain point (which wasn't very optimal, tbh - too dark).

It didn't help too much in general, green artifacts looked less annoying than purple, but the scren was a bit too dark IIRC (black crushed).


----------



## Cascade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> I didn't fiddle around with that, especially because I wouldn't want to take away from the monitor one of the things that distinguishes it from the rest (contrast).
> However, the ~220 nit luminance of the fastest setting wasn't overly bright for me with my bias light. I never use my monitor in complete darkness. So, I just turned strobing on and carried on using it.
> Do you mean black equalizer?


Yeah, it defaulted to 13 on my monitor.


----------



## Coldfriction

It's sad that the purple/overshoot issue exists on that monitor as it's probably the nicest looking 1080p screen out there for around $300.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> It's sad that the purple/overshoot issue exists on that monitor as it's probably the nicest looking 1080p screen out there for around $300.


It really is.


----------



## Astreon

There are some things I don't understand about that monitor (such as coil whine when the power brick is actually outside the monitor?), but in that price bracket it's a decent option. One has to live with its shortcomings, though.

While I hate TN in general, AOC AG241QX seems to be a pretty nice pick for the price, too.


----------



## Malinkadink

I think the HP 25er/es is a much better buy over this Samsung and can be had for $130 frequently at bestbuy on sale like it is now http://www.bestbuy.com/site/hp-25-ips-led-hd-monitor-natural-silver/5029703.p?skuId=5029703

Yeah its AH-IPS and only 60hz, but if someone is looking for a good monitor for some console use or even pc use until OLED 4k 120hz on the super cheap its the best option. Throwing a bias light behind it helps greatly in masking some of the IPS glow too.

NCX highly praises it as well:

http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/monitor-reviews-discussion/16140-hp-25er-25es-review-almost-glossy-1080p-lg-ah-ips.html

For me i think the biggest deal breaker with the Samsung is the purple smearing issue. VAs are just incapable of handling all pixel transitions evenly especially when you demand it to do them at 144hz.

EDIT: Forgot to mention the HP is nearly glossy and i know how much you guys like your glossy monitors


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I think the HP 25er/es is a much better buy over this Samsung and can be had for $130 frequently at bestbuy on sale like it is now http://www.bestbuy.com/site/hp-25-ips-led-hd-monitor-natural-silver/5029703.p?skuId=5029703
> 
> Yeah its AH-IPS and only 60hz, but if someone is looking for a good monitor for some console use or even pc use until OLED 4k 120hz on the super cheap its the best option. Throwing a bias light behind it helps greatly in masking some of the IPS glow too.
> 
> NCX highly praises it as well:
> 
> http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/monitor-reviews-discussion/16140-hp-25er-25es-review-almost-glossy-1080p-lg-ah-ips.html
> 
> For me i think the biggest deal breaker with the Samsung is the purple smearing issue. *VAs are just incapable of handling all pixel transitions evenly especially when you demand it to do them at 144hz.*
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention the HP is nearly glossy and i know how much you guys like your glossy monitors


Then how come CHG70 users haven't reported purple smearing anymore?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Then how come CHG70 users haven't reported purple smearing anymore?


I don't think many people have their hands on those monitors yet and those who do aren't dissecting it like we tend to do here. All i know about those displays is they have 8 dimming zones (LOL) and basically useless HDR. I like what Samsung is trying to do here with bringing us some real VA gaming displays but their drawbacks compared to IPS where the only real drawback is IPS glow makes them a bit of a harder sell. Consider that i can get a 1440p 144hz AHVA monitor for $400 new and the 27" Samsung is $550-600.

To be fair its not a huge premium for what the Samsung is offering but the faults of these Samsung displays are hard to ignore.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I don't think many people have their hands on those monitors yet and those who do aren't dissecting it like we tend to do here. All i know about those displays is they have 8 dimming zones (LOL) and basically useless HDR. I like what Samsung is trying to do here with bringing us some real VA gaming displays but their drawbacks compared to IPS where the only real drawback is IPS glow makes them a bit of a harder sell. Consider that i can get a 1440p 144hz AHVA monitor for $400 new and the 27" Samsung is $550-600.
> 
> To be fair its not a huge premium for what the Samsung is offering but the faults of these Samsung displays are hard to ignore.


Seriously the IPS glow is really the ONLY major issue with those 144hz Auo panels. If they can just solve that problem(looking at you upcoming FALD monitors), then I would be all for IPS again.


----------



## Cascade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I don't think many people have their hands on those monitors yet and those who do aren't dissecting it like we tend to do here. All i know about those displays is they have 8 dimming zones (LOL) and basically useless HDR. I like what Samsung is trying to do here with bringing us some real VA gaming displays but their drawbacks compared to IPS where the only real drawback is IPS glow makes them a bit of a harder sell. Consider that i can get a 1440p 144hz AHVA monitor for $400 new and the 27" Samsung is $550-600.
> 
> To be fair its not a huge premium for what the Samsung is offering but the faults of these Samsung displays are hard to ignore.


All this advice about waiting for affordable 4k 120hz OLED is idiotic. You're basically asking people to wait for a product which at present isn't even announced, and when it is likely won't be available at reasonable prices for 5 years.

is that what you're basically saying, wait 5+ years for a monitor that might never happen.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cascade*
> 
> All this advice about waiting for affordable 4k 120hz OLED is idiotic. You're basically asking people to wait for a product which at present isn't even announced, and when it is likely won't be available at reasonable prices for 5 years.
> 
> is that what you're basically saying, wait 5+ years for a monitor that might never happen.


Not once did i advise anyone to wait for 4k 120hz OLED. I believe its all but confirmed that next years LG OLEDs will be using HDMI 2.1 and they've already demonstrated HFR http://www.flatpanelshd.com/news.php?subaction=showfull&id=1473185035

The current OLED lineup for 2017 can do 120hz @ 1080p.

What exactly are reasonable prices? The 55 inch C7 can be had for $2200, that is reasonable and affordable for middle class folks who are buying a TV for the family room. OLED monitors at high refresh rates probably won't be seen until 2019 at the earliest and wont be affordable until 2021 with how jacked up monitor prices are.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I think the HP 25er/es is a much better buy over this Samsung and can be had for $130 frequently at bestbuy on sale like it is now http://www.bestbuy.com/site/hp-25-ips-led-hd-monitor-natural-silver/5029703.p?skuId=5029703
> 
> Yeah its AH-IPS and only 60hz, but if someone is looking for a good monitor for some console use or even pc use until OLED 4k 120hz on the super cheap its the best option. Throwing a bias light behind it helps greatly in masking some of the IPS glow too.
> 
> NCX highly praises it as well:
> 
> http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/monitor-reviews-discussion/16140-hp-25er-25es-review-almost-glossy-1080p-lg-ah-ips.html
> 
> For me i think the biggest deal breaker with the Samsung is the purple smearing issue. VAs are just incapable of handling all pixel transitions evenly especially when you demand it to do them at 144hz.
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention the HP is nearly glossy and i know how much you guys like your glossy monitors


I agree with you to an extent. In fact, a friend of mine has its predecessor (the XW family) because I told him to get it when he was looking for a monitor.

The only problem is I can't play at 60 Hz on the PC anymore. It's good enough for the titles I play on the console, but not for the ones I play on the PC.

If I were looking for a cheap (but good) console display, the HP 27es would be on my desk right now.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> I didn't fiddle around with that, especially because I wouldn't want to take away from the monitor one of the things that distinguishes it from the rest (contrast).
> However, the ~220 nit luminance of the fastest setting wasn't overly bright for me with my bias light. I never use my monitor in complete darkness. So, I just turned strobing on and carried on using it.


Understandable. I use a bias light in an otherwise dark room, and I typically use around 120 nits so 220 would be too much for me. I'll try to wait for the 4k 144 Hz monitors but if I don't go that route for whatever reason, I'll probably reluctantly try the CHG70 (not CFG70) and lower contrast setting.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Given that it's been almost a whole year later and the purple issue still exists, I'm sure it will never ever be fixed for the CFG70. Now what about the new CFG73? Perhaps that's the CFG70 but with all problems fixed.









http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/samsung-to-showcase-cfg73-at-gamescom-2017.html


----------



## Astreon

purple artifacts were just a cherry on top, sadly. Those monitors had other problems, and some of them weren't mentioned much for some reason (maybe a lot of people aren't sensitive to that).

So I'm pretty sure that even if CFG73 doesn't have the purple stuff (which I doubt), it still has the other flaws of the CFG line.

CHG line is slightly more interesting because most people say there is no vertical stripes for example, something that plagued every CFG.


----------



## unkletom

I have these scanlines following app window like chrome browser on my Asus mx34vq (VA panel).

Returning the monitor!


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> purple artifacts were just a cherry on top, sadly. Those monitors had other problems, and some of them weren't mentioned much for some reason (maybe a lot of people aren't sensitive to that).


If you're talking about text clarity, you're probably right. It's not that people can't see it's clearly different from IPS text; it's just a non-issue unless you're an absolute purist about text rendering (which is a very small sub-section of the market).

I mean, when you have a $300 monitor that can do 4-step strobing, 144 Hz, comes factory calibrated, covers 125% of sRGB, and has best-in-class contrast, you're not going to complain about the way text is slightly different from the average LCD monitor, mostly because PQ is an element one considers when looking at media content and games, not forum posts or programming interfaces.

Overshoot, on the other hand...


----------



## unkletom

VA panels aren't for me. Too many quirks. 1. text not crisp. 2. colors washed out. 3. if you sit in center the edges are washed out. 4. all kinds of uniformity problems

I'd rather have some backlight bleeding and not so good blacks than this.

I'm willing to bet some of you CF791 owners get these horizontal lines aswell when you set your desktop background to a solid color of "gray" and then move around some window apps.





 This guy is reporting the same.


----------



## ToTheSun!

I have some developments to share.

Apparently, my C24FG70 started getting the infamous purple artifact, which is only corrected by turning the monitor off and back on. Good thing it happened within 15 days, as I'm going to return it. The few instances of purple overshoot were bad, but I was still going to keep it for all of its other qualities. This problem pushed it over the edge, though.

Now, to decide what monitor to get in exchange...


----------



## Coldfriction

Nixeus EDG 27 is probably the way to go imo. If you don't need the fully adjustable stand of the $500 version, you can get the Amazon special version for about $400, or get it on sale at Newegg with the better stand for slightly more. The colors are much better than TN, not quite as good as the CFG70, but close, and it blurs a touch more than the Dell S2716DG (which is Gsync anyhow but in a similar price range). I am loving mine. The only two things I wish were different is that I would love that have a strobing mode, and I wish IPS glow didn't exist. The strobing in particular is what made the CFG so desirable. Also, I miss running games at a much higher fps at 1080p vs 1440p. I end Theo get a Vega 64.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> Nixeus EDG 27 is probably the way to go imo. If you don't need the fully adjustable stand of the $500 version, you can get the Amazon special version for about $400, or get it on sale at Newegg with the better stand for slightly more.


Well, that won't work for me because I can't get it anywhere where I live (Portugal).


----------



## Coldfriction

Bummer. If I didn't think they'd cost a couple hundred dollars to ship to you guys that can't get them, I'd act as a third party liaison for you. But that would be a headache and a half for returns/rejections.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldfriction*
> 
> Bummer. If I didn't think they'd cost a couple hundred dollars to ship to you guys that can't get them, I'd act as a third party liaison for you. But that would be a headache and a half for returns/rejections.


Yeah. At that point, I'd be better off buying an MG279Q.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Yeah. At that point, I'd be better off buying an MG279Q.


Technically, XF270HUA is cheaper and better than MG279Q, (for example its freesync is 40-144hz out of the box, no CRU necessary), but with all the lottery it may not be worth anything.


----------



## Nassenoff

I was going to buy the CFG73 today, but then i have spent the last hour scanning through this thread and now I am thinking "ah ... no".

A bit confused though, since the CFG73 have received excellent reviews.

A few questions I haven't found a straight answer to:
1: Is the purple trailing fixed on the CFG73?
2: What is the freesync range on the CFG73? I know that the CFG70 have 70-144 hz on DP and 62 (lowest) on HDMI.
3: Will the freesync range change if you set the monitor to 100 hz? Will you have a lower range? I would like to see at least 45 since my Fury x would struggle with above 70 fps on my modded Fallout 4 and also Tomb raider.

Thinking again the G2460pf or Asus mg248q instead(Good old TN)


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nassenoff*
> 
> I was going to buy the CFG73 today, but then i have spent the last hour scanning through this thread and now I am thinking "ah ... no".


You should still buy one locally and exchange it if it has purple overshoot. First of all, it's fairly easy to test, so you'd know in a day or two if you wanted to keep it or not.

I say this because the picture quality and QC of this monitor exceeds any TN at this price range, and even much more expensive monitors. So, I think it's worth a try. Just make sure the store has a good return/exchange policy.


----------



## Astreon

I agree, it is a very strong gaming monitor for the price, just a poor all-rounder. If purple artifacts were fixed (or at least brought to manageable levels), it's definitively a better choice than TN panels. Hopefully, coil whine was fixed too.


----------



## Nassenoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> You should still buy one locally and exchange it if it has purple overshoot. First of all, it's fairly easy to test, so you'd know in a day or two if you wanted to keep it or not.
> 
> I say this because the picture quality and QC of this monitor exceeds any TN at this price range, and even much more expensive monitors. So, I think it's worth a try. Just make sure the store has a good return/exchange policy.


Ok
But what about the freesync range? Some have mentioned that the Cfg73 have 42-144, but is this correct? Found the specs on the cfg70(range), but struggling with the cfg73. None of them are listed on the AMD site. This is a general problem with freesync monitors, finding the range.

Edit:
Found this on a review of the CFG70, so the refresh adjust itsel down automatically?
https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/samsung-c24fg70/

"Above the refresh rate ceiling for FreeSync (144Hz on this model, corresponding to 144fps in a game), the GPU respects your selection of 'VSync on' or 'VSync off' in the graphics driver. With 'VSync on' the frame rate will not be allowed to rise above 144fps, where VSync automatically activates and imposes the usual latency penalty when it does so. With 'VSync off' the frame rate can rise above 144fps, deactivating FreeSync and causing tearing and juddering which some users would dislike. Below the floor of operation for FreeSync (e.g. 70Hz if using 'Ultimate Engine' and DP) the monitor acts in exactly the same way regardless of the VSync setting, at least when using DP and the 'Ultimate Engine'. A technology called AMD LFC (Low Framerate Compensation) comes into play, whereby the monitor's refresh rate will stick to multiples of the frame rate to eliminate the tearing or stuttering that would otherwise occur. If for example the game is running at 50fps, the monitor will set itself to 100Hz rather than simply stay at 70Hz (or whatever the floor is with the connection or settings you're using). Likewise, if the frame rate drops really low (20fps, for example) the monitor set itself to a multiple of this with its refresh rate, such as 80Hz. As we explore, though, low frame rates are still low frame rates and in this extreme example the playability of the game would likely be very poor indeed. This technology requires that the ceiling is at least twice the floor for FreeSync operation, so only works via DP and with 'Ultimate Engine' enabled. With other settings or ports the monitor respects your choice of VSync on or off and you get either stuttering or tearing, respectively."


----------



## Nassenoff

Went to the local shop which had a 20% discount. The 2 main electronics suppliers in my country at kinda hopeless tho. If you want to sell game monitors, why don't you connect the monitors to gaming system that can support the features. All them are just on stand showing films.

But I did decide to get one, should have it by the end of the week (they only had the demo model).


----------



## HeyVA

More good news for cf70 - AMD drivers reduced a lot of Freesync flicker with the monitor.

I could get some loading screen flicjers still, but the real problem with flickering in game is mostly gone.

I am positive this will apply to other models as well.


----------



## trnqt

edit: too slow


----------



## ontariotl

Has anyone with this monitor and a Fury, 390/290x test to see if flicker has been fixed since Vega 64/56 doesn't have this issue apparently.


----------



## trnqt

290 here and still have same flicker as before. Only way to solve it is to go 120hz and 70-120hz range with CRU.


----------



## ontariotl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trnqt*
> 
> 290 here and still have same flicker as before. Only way to solve it is to go 120hz and 70-120hz range with CRU.


Ouch, that sucks. I didn't know the panel could be overclocked to 120Hz and is that without frame skipping? While the 70-120Hz freesync range sounds good, there are many games the 290x can't muster those types of frames without sacrificing graphic settings.

Oh well, I have Vega now and just splurged on a CF791 right now. Got it cheaper than I could have if I bought one of those packs. Store near me dropped the price by $500 instead of the so called incentive $200 with a Vega Pack.


----------



## trnqt

Oh sorry forgot to mention that i use a c27fg70, same typ of panel but 1080p


----------



## ontariotl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trnqt*
> 
> Oh sorry forgot to mention that i use a c27fg70, same typ of panel but 1080p


Yeah I didnt think the CF791 could be clocked to 120hz, let alone 105hz


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I think the HP 25er/es is a much better buy over this Samsung and can be had for $130 frequently at bestbuy on sale like it is now http://www.bestbuy.com/site/hp-25-ips-led-hd-monitor-natural-silver/5029703.p?skuId=5029703
> 
> Yeah its AH-IPS and only 60hz, but if someone is looking for a good monitor for some console use or even pc use until OLED 4k 120hz on the super cheap its the best option. Throwing a bias light behind it helps greatly in masking some of the IPS glow too.
> 
> NCX highly praises it as well:
> 
> http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/monitor-reviews-discussion/16140-hp-25er-25es-review-almost-glossy-1080p-lg-ah-ips.html
> 
> For me i think the biggest deal breaker with the Samsung is the purple smearing issue. VAs are just incapable of handling all pixel transitions evenly especially when you demand it to do them at 144hz.
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention the HP is nearly glossy and i know how much you guys like your glossy monitors


Take a look at this. https://www.bestbuy.com/site/lenovo-l24q-20-23-8-ips-led-hd-monitor-silver/5747424.p?skuId=5747424 LG also has 4k 60hz freesync monitors around $300 at times also. The HP is nice. Serious I have seen in person myself at best buy but doesnt have free sync.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> Take a look at this. https://www.bestbuy.com/site/lenovo-l24q-20-23-8-ips-led-hd-monitor-silver/5747424.p?skuId=5747424 LG also has 4k 60hz freesync monitors around $300 at times also. The HP is nice. Serious I have seen in person myself at best buy but doesnt have free sync.


Not bad actually $170 for a WQHD IPS monitor with freesync, but the lack of VESA is a bummer


----------



## Cascade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Not bad actually $170 for a WQHD IPS monitor with freesync, but the lack of VESA is a bummer


The lack of 144hz really doesn't make the monitor comparable to these Samsung gaming monitors.


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cascade*
> 
> The lack of 144hz really doesn't make the monitor comparable to these Samsung gaming monitors.


Trade 144hz for 1440p and a very nice price tag. The vesa mount and size could be a dealer breaker for some people.


----------



## Cascade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> Trade 144hz for 1440p and a very nice price tag. The vesa mount and size could be a dealer breaker for some people.


In gaming, 144hz brings much greater benefits than the resolution bump to 1440p. Different people certainly favour different things, but a very common trend I see is people favouring high refresh rates over resolution. For non-gaming purposes that's different of course, but this thread is primarily about gaming monitors.


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cascade*
> 
> In gaming, 144hz brings much greater benefits than the resolution bump to 1440p. Different people certainly favour different things, but a very common trend I see is people favouring high refresh rates over resolution. For non-gaming purposes that's different of course, but this thread is primarily about gaming monitors.


True. Which is why I bought this samsung. But I'm itching for some of that 4k. Sooner or later I might just have both.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cascade*
> 
> The lack of 144hz really doesn't make the monitor comparable to these Samsung gaming monitors.


I already have a 165hz 1440p gsync monitor, i'm mainly looking at a second display for media outside of gaming and maybe console usage. 60hz in my case is fine. I actually like the idea of it being 23.8" and 1440p, would match my current monitor perfectly. The lack of vesa does turn me off it. With one monitor at the moment im okay with using the included stand but when i go for another display i plan to get a mount to free up desk space.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I already have a 165hz 1440p gsync monitor, i'm mainly looking at a second display for media outside of gaming and maybe console usage. 60hz in my case is fine. I actually like the idea of it being 23.8" and 1440p, would match my current monitor perfectly. The lack of vesa does turn me off it. With one monitor at the moment im okay with using the included stand but when i go for another display i plan to get a mount to free up desk space.


It's stupid that consoles don't let you choose 1440p it's either 1080p or 4k and some of the games in "4k mode" actually run at 1440p....


----------



## Astreon

well 1440p is pretty much a PC-only thing. It will most likely die off after the transition period to 4K.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> well 1440p is pretty much a PC-only thing. It will most likely die off after the transition period to 4K.


Eh transition to 4k already happened, its going to be here for the forseeable future on PC as new unoptimized games continue to release.

Unless you mean the PC transition to 4k lol, well that isnt going to happen anytime soon for reasons listed above.


----------



## Astreon

yeah I meant PC transition to 4K

there's still no >60hz 4K screens, and no GPUs (for the massess) to drive 4K 60Hz+.

Of course one may daisychain three 1080Ti cards, but for "regular people", especially not in US, such "solutions" aren't an option


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> It's stupid that consoles don't let you choose 1440p it's either 1080p or 4k and some of the games in "4k mode" actually run at 1440p....


Yeah this is true, playing even a PS4 Pro on a 1440p monitor running a game at 1440p looks fuzzy because it scaling it to 1080p. Basically need 4k or 1080p if you want things to not look so soft. A small 4k monitor with HDR would be neat, but HDR is really taking a long time to hit PCs the way its hitting TVs. The few HDR monitors around are all expensive for what you get imo.


----------



## Scotty99

Yep monitors are stupid expensive. You can get this for less than a 144hz ips:
https://www.bestbuy.com/site/tcl-55-class-54-6-diag--led-2160p-smart-4k-ultra-hd-tv-with-high-dynamic-range-roku-tv/5878705.p?skuId=5878705

Dolby vision, local dimming, wide color gamut for 600 bucks lol.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> yeah I meant PC transition to 4K
> 
> there's still no >60hz 4K screens, and no GPUs (for the massess) to drive 4K 60Hz+.
> 
> Of course one may daisychain three 1080Ti cards, but for "regular people", especially not in US, such "solutions" aren't an option


A lot of the 1080 Ti benchmarks i've seen for 4k where they typically crank settings to ultra are hitting 60 fps arent they? I never looked too much into it but just at a glance is what i've seen. I reckon if you are a little more conservative with your settings and play it on high with some filters off or low you'll easily get 100 fps at 4k. Next year we'll start seeing the 4k high refresh monitors and tvs releasing just in time for Nvidia to swoop in with a new Titan followed by the rest of the lineup.


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Yep monitors are stupid expensive. You can get this for less than a 144hz ips:
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/tcl-55-class-54-6-diag--led-2160p-smart-4k-ultra-hd-tv-with-high-dynamic-range-roku-tv/5878705.p?skuId=5878705
> 
> Dolby vision, local dimming, wide color gamut for 600 bucks lol.


----------



## padman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> yeah I meant PC transition to 4K
> 
> there's still no >60hz 4K screens, and no GPUs (for the massess) to drive 4K 60Hz+.
> 
> Of course one may daisychain three 1080Ti cards, but for "regular people", especially not in US, such "solutions" aren't an option


There's an option for those desperate for [email protected] http://www.blurbusters.com/4k-120hz-with-bonus-240hz-and-480hz-modes/

Also, 3-way and 4-way SLI support for the 10xx series cards was dropped by Nvidia.


----------



## Sinddk

There are speculations that the CHG70 released in EU is inferior to the one released in US.

German site: http://www.samsung.com/de/monitors/curved-gaming-c32hg70qqu/LC32HG70QQUXEN/

Now there is suddenly no freesync capabilities.

While US site:

http://www.samsung.com/us/computing/monitors/gaming/32--chg70-gaming-monitor-with-quantum-dot-lc32hg70qqnxza/

Freesync 2.0 capabilties

So it seems like either the freesync 2.0 certification is either harder to get in EU or else the products are different in each region.


----------



## aliquis

I doubt it, and i just took a look at the german samsung site you linked, yes although freesync is not mentioned on the product page but if you go to the download section to read the german manual for this monitorthere is a whole detailled chapter for freesync in it...


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Yep monitors are stupid expensive. You can get this for less than a 144hz ips:
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/tcl-55-class-54-6-diag--led-2160p-smart-4k-ultra-hd-tv-with-high-dynamic-range-roku-tv/5878705.p?skuId=5878705
> 
> Dolby vision, local dimming, wide color gamut for 600 bucks lol.


That's the P607 no?
Decent VA but still a VA with poor angles for PC use, poor uniformity, most FALD glow and 72 zones aren't that many. TCL is also not so easy to buy outside US and not as cheap. The specs of TVs have been better than specs of monitors for some time now because that is where they make more money. Sadly these panels they use are far from good enough for PC use, they look fine when you sit far away like a TV user but up close as PC user they are poor and the VA angles alone kill it for PC use. Plus 55" even at 4k... you would still have to sit rather far for it to be acceptable. Too big, too low PPI. It's a decent TV for the money and a decent console playing "TV", but sitting up close is a no no IMHO for PC use, unless of course you want to read webpages from 2m away etc. and have such a large room to be that far.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinddk*
> 
> There are speculations that the CHG70 released in EU is inferior to the one released in US.
> 
> German site: http://www.samsung.com/de/monitors/curved-gaming-c32hg70qqu/LC32HG70QQUXEN/
> 
> Now there is suddenly no freesync capabilities.
> 
> While US site:
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/us/computing/monitors/gaming/32--chg70-gaming-monitor-with-quantum-dot-lc32hg70qqnxza/
> 
> Freesync 2.0 capabilties
> 
> So it seems like either the freesync 2.0 certification is either harder to get in EU or else the products are different in each region.


I would say the devices are the same, there are reviews from EU no? At least for 32". Shops list as FreeSync is there and even specifically version 2. Same for 27".


----------



## Daffan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Seriously the IPS glow is really the ONLY major issue with those 144hz Auo panels. If they can just solve that problem(looking at you upcoming FALD monitors), then I would be all for IPS again.


Same. The insane gray glow not too bad but the brown stains are disgusting bad. Like someone did a doodoo on the screen.


----------



## Cascade

Does anyone here have the Samsung LC24FG73? I've read that it's allegedly the same as the Samsung C24FG70 (apart from the stand) but wanted to know if there were any other differences.


----------



## JackCY

Yeah the name code has 3 at the end instead of 0 and prices tend to differ, being a little lower thanks to the "better"? cheaper stand. I don't remember anyone posting specific panel number here or going in detail comparison of the OSD or firmware being different and firmware update notes being leaked anywhere to know what they changed.

You can try your luck with the FG73 if you're fine with what the Samsung 1080p VA entails. They are not for everyone but they are usable.


----------



## Cascade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Yeah the name code has 3 at the end instead of 0 and prices tend to differ, being a little lower thanks to the "better"? cheaper stand. I don't remember anyone posting specific panel number here or going in detail comparison of the OSD or firmware being different and firmware update notes being leaked anywhere to know what they changed.
> 
> You can try your luck with the FG73 if you're fine with what the Samsung 1080p VA entails. They are not for everyone but they are usable.


I've used one myself (the older model) and didn't find many of the issues you often mention. Text seemed fine, purple shift was very hard to notice (and uncommon) and colours looked nice. I think that all monitors have their issues and it was a compromise on the remaining issues. I didn't want the terrible colours of TN, nor did I want the glow and lower pixel response time of IPS. Still, I would like to see the differences of the 73, guess I will find out soon.


----------



## Nassenoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nassenoff*
> 
> Went to the local shop which had a 20% discount. The 2 main electronics suppliers in my country at kinda hopeless tho. If you want to sell game monitors, why don't you connect the monitors to gaming system that can support the features. All them are just on stand showing films.
> 
> But I did decide to get one, should have it by the end of the week (they only had the demo model).


Got my c24fg73 today.
Have just tried a quick gameplay in Sniper 4 and yes it flickes in ultimate mode, no flicker in standard mode.
Edit: Newb, flickering seems to improve with Samsung display driver installed

Have I been on a old TN panel for to long? I think interlacing is bloddy awful. Any settings I might have overlooked? AMD Relived says 1920x1080 progressive
I have tried both DP and HDMI, both are not good.
When I unplug the cables the stripes seems to be visible on menu as well.

Put my old TN next to the new monitor and the new monitor is not good. Stripes are very visible


----------



## Cascade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nassenoff*
> 
> Got my c24fg73 today.
> Have just tried a quick gameplay in Sniper 4 and yes it flickes in ultimate mode, no flicker in standard mode.
> Edit: Newb, flickering seems to improve with Samsung display driver installed
> 
> Have I been on a old TN panel for to long? I think interlacing is bloddy awful. Any settings I might have overlooked? AMD Relived says 1920x1080 progressive
> I have tried both DP and HDMI, both are not good.
> When I unplug the cables the stripes seems to be visible on menu as well.
> 
> Put my old TN next to the new monitor and the new monitor is not good. Stripes are very visible


Seems like you have a fault. I would return it.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> That's the P607 no?
> Decent VA but still a VA with poor angles for PC use, poor uniformity, most FALD glow and 72 zones aren't that many. TCL is also not so easy to buy outside US and not as cheap. The specs of TVs have been better than specs of monitors for some time now because that is where they make more money. Sadly these panels they use are far from good enough for PC use, they look fine when you sit far away like a TV user but up close as PC user they are poor and the VA angles alone kill it for PC use. Plus 55" even at 4k... you would still have to sit rather far for it to be acceptable. Too big, too low PPI. It's a decent TV for the money and a decent console playing "TV", but sitting up close is a no no IMHO for PC use, unless of course you want to read webpages from 2m away etc. and have such a large room to be that far.
> I would say the devices are the same, there are reviews from EU no? At least for 32". Shops list as FreeSync is there and even specifically version 2. Same for 27".


I was at costco the other day and they have an aisle of TVs and at the very end you can see the one OLED on display and while walking towards it you see how horrible all the LCDs look at a sharp angle while the OLED off in the distance looks great at a near 180 degree angle lmao. I seriously dont think i can bring myself to buy anymore LCDs.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nassenoff*
> 
> Got my c24fg73 today.
> Have just tried a quick gameplay in Sniper 4 and yes it flickes in ultimate mode, no flicker in standard mode.
> Edit: Newb, flickering seems to improve with Samsung display driver installed
> 
> Have I been on a old TN panel for to long? I think interlacing is bloddy awful. Any settings I might have overlooked? AMD Relived says 1920x1080 progressive
> I have tried both DP and HDMI, both are not good.
> When I unplug the cables the stripes seems to be visible on menu as well.
> 
> Put my old TN next to the new monitor and the new monitor is not good. Stripes are very visible


Test it at 60hz and 120hz first and see if it changes anything. Still would return if its issue at 144hz since you paid for a 144hz monitor.

EDIT: eek double post


----------



## Nassenoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Test it at 60hz and 120hz first and see if it changes anything. Still would return if its issue at 144hz since you paid for a 144hz monitor.
> 
> EDIT: eek double post


Tried every option available
Tried factory reset and also connecting it to my laptop and use 60 hz on that
Is this normal for VA panels?

On my laptop (HDMI) 60 Hz


----------



## Cascade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I was at costco the other day and they have an aisle of TVs and at the very end you can see the one OLED on display and while walking towards it you see how horrible all the LCDs look at a sharp angle while the OLED off in the distance looks great at a near 180 degree angle lmao. I seriously dont think i can bring myself to buy anymore LCDs.


I completely agree that OLED is superior in every way, and I too can't wait for it to become more affordable. But, the argument I see about viewing angles never makes sense to me - how often do you use a PC monitor at such an oblique angle? It almost never happens and I don't think should be used to judge a monitor. You sit directly in front of the screen the vast majority of the time.


----------



## Scotty99

OLED is not perfect either. Image retention is a real problem still today, some people dont like how motion looks on OLED and brightness is not near as high as LED's can get (problem for HDR). I still think OLED is the future and really want one for my bedroom but i dont see it coming to PC's anytime soon on a large scale.


----------



## Cascade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> OLED is not perfect either. Image retention is a real problem still today, some people dont like how motion looks on OLED and brightness is not near as high as LED's can get (problem for HDR). I still think OLED is the future and really want one for my bedroom but i dont see it coming to PC's anytime soon on a large scale.


Image retention as in image burn in?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cascade*
> 
> Image retention as in image burn in?


Yes, but the TV's run programs automatically to try and avoid it being a permanent thing. It still exists, and OLED TV's are not suggested to be used as monitors currently.


----------



## MistaSparkul

My problem with my OLED isnt image retention but just the sheer size makes it impossible to use as a monitor. I would love a 32-40 inch 4k OLED.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cascade*
> 
> I completely agree that OLED is superior in every way, and I too can't wait for it to become more affordable. But, the argument I see about viewing angles never makes sense to me - how often do you use a PC monitor at such an oblique angle? It almost never happens and I don't think should be used to judge a monitor. You sit directly in front of the screen the vast majority of the time.


Yeah most will view the screen from right in front of it but even on a TN you'll still run into off angle viewing even head on. I notice it mostly when on web pages, ingame its never an issue unless there was a particularly bright spot somewhere i may notice. Then there is also the vertical gamma shift that is a problem no matter what. VAs and IPS are a lot better when viewing head on since they don't start showing off angle weakness as early as TN.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> OLED is not perfect either. Image retention is a real problem still today, some people dont like how motion looks on OLED and brightness is not near as high as LED's can get (problem for HDR). I still think OLED is the future and really want one for my bedroom but i dont see it coming to PC's anytime soon on a large scale.


Image retention isn't a huge issue anymore and it only becomes less of a problem the more R&D that goes into OLED. LG has some cleaning options in the settings that you can run to get rid of any burn in on their newer TVs. The brightness is also better on the 2017 sets, still short of 1000 nits for better HDR but still manages 700 nits in the 2% and 10% window tests. 100% sustain is only around 135 nits but if you're viewing the TV in a dim room as it should be then that brightness is perfectly adequate.

The only thing that makes OLED currently not viable as a computer display is the size. The most i would do is 40" on my desk and we wont see those sizes show up for some time still. I know Dell has their 30" monitor but im pretty sure its a lackluster gaming monitor (lag) and its only 60hz, oh and the price too. GIve me a 24-27" 4k oled 144hz monitor with HDR TODAY and i'll pay $2k which i think is a fair price. Makes me sick knowing they'll be charging near that for the upcoming 4k 144hz monitors with hdr and gsync. Who knows i might bite, but the panel better be flawless and have IPS glow equal to or less than that seen on the retina macbook pros.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> OLED is not perfect either. Image retention is a real problem still today, some people dont like how motion looks on OLED and brightness is not near as high as LED's can get (problem for HDR). I still think OLED is the future and really want one for my bedroom but i dont see it coming to PC's anytime soon on a large scale.


The people who don't like how motion looks on OLED don't like it due to its lack of strobing. It is still far better motion than any non-strobing LCD of course.

Image retention is possible, but on 2016 and later LG OLED TVs good luck getting it. I know someone who uses it almost exclusively as a PC monitor, has had it since last Christmas, and never had any retention (and he has 4-6 hour gaming sessions). Go on avsforum and you will see similar results. Retention is mostly a solved issue, even if you get it it's easy to remove on 2016-2017 LG OLED TVs.


----------



## Scotty99

No im not saying its better or worse, i just know that some people find it weird.....almost nauseating to some. I get this from OLED owners club over at AVS forum.

Also rtings still has image retention as a downside to the 2017 OLED's:
http://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/lg/c7-oled

*Temporary retention can happen when static images stay on screen too long*

And if you scroll down in the comments section they do mention a couple times that image retention is still a thing.

BTW none of this stuff is enough to stop me from wanting one (cant afford atm lol). I just wanted to make clear to people, OLED is not a perfect technology and its not for everyone.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> No im not saying its better or worse, i just know that some people find it weird.....almost nauseating to some. I get this from OLED owners club over at AVS forum.
> 
> Also rtings still has image retention as a downside to the 2017 OLED's:
> http://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/lg/c7-oled
> 
> *Temporary retention can happen when static images stay on screen too long*
> 
> And if you scroll down in the comments section they do mention a couple times that image retention is still a thing.
> 
> BTW none of this stuff is enough to stop me from wanting one (cant afford atm lol). I just wanted to make clear to people, OLED is not a perfect technology and its not for everyone.


Yeah it's not perfect. It's not for people who will have the display in direct sunlight, and not for people who can't afford it, and that's just as far as TVs go of course.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah it's not perfect. It's not for people who will have the display in direct sunlight, and not for people who can't afford it, and that's just as far as TVs go of course.


Well cost factor aside there is also the fact they get less than half as bright as high end LED tv's. I wasnt even taking into consideration people who watch with shades open, once HDR matures the need for intensely bright panels becomes necessary to improve the experience. That is really the limiting factor of OLED right now, but i think even with that major downside the infinite contrast will win out and the masses realize how important native contrast is.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The people who don't like how motion looks on OLED don't like it due to its lack of strobing. It is still far better motion than any non-strobing LCD of course.
> 
> Image retention is possible, but on 2016 and later LG OLED TVs good luck getting it. I know someone who uses it almost exclusively as a PC monitor, has had it since last Christmas, and never had any retention (and he has 4-6 hour gaming sessions). Go on avsforum and you will see similar results. Retention is mostly a solved issue, even if you get it it's easy to remove on 2016-2017 LG OLED TVs.


I actually forgot to reply to that part about the motion. With the near instant pixel response you get rid of some blur and trailing like you get with LCDs slower pixel response. I think the people who find it weird to look at are the same ones who didn't like hobbit in 48 fps. Basically their brains are so used to 24 fps films and shows that looking at something that actually has smooth motion especially when a camera pans looks weird to them.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I actually forgot to reply to that part about the motion. With the near instant pixel response you get rid of some blur and trailing like you get with LCDs slower pixel response. I think the people who find it weird to look at are the same ones who didn't like hobbit in 48 fps. Basically their brains are so used to 24 fps films and shows that looking at something that actually has smooth motion especially when a camera pans looks weird to them.


The other thing with The Hobbit is that it also suffers from the soap opera effect. Whereas if we were talking about video games without V-Sync, with variable refresh rate, or with V-Sync but without missing the target FPS, higher frame rate will look better to them (though this won't stop some people from trying to convince themselves otherwise).

I don't know, those people are probably used to Plasma? OLED can never touch Plasma's motion clarity at 60 Hz.


----------



## Sedolf

Slow response times are better at hiding low framerate judder. It's only an issue with some movies. Some video players have smooth motion functions that add some motion blur to panning shots without changing the framerate to alleviate that effect. So it's not really an issue. I'd pick near instantaneous pixel response time over sluggish LCD pixels every time.


----------



## axerik5

Any advice on whether I should exchange this monitor? It is a MSI G24C, which has the same VA panel (lsm236hp02) as the Samsung C24FG70. Looks like it has the same backlight bleed problem as the C24FG70. However, there are zero dead pixels, and doesn't appear to have the purple shift. Is it worth risking the panel lottery and trying a different one?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axerik5*
> 
> Any advice on whether I should exchange this monitor? It is a MSI G24C, which has the same VA panel (lsm236hp02) as the Samsung C24FG70. Looks like it has the same backlight bleed problem as the C24FG70. However, there are zero dead pixels, and doesn't appear to have the purple shift. Is it worth risking the panel lottery and trying a different one?


Nice Batman backlight bleed you have there. Exchange it if it bothers you enough.


----------



## Daffan

People keep talking about VA angles being bad but I have a TN in my lounge and used a 4k TN 28" for 2 yrs and it was fine.

Of course your not gonna be sitting across the room on a couch watching, that's what a cheap 4k tv is for.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffan*
> 
> People keep talking about VA angles being bad but I have a TN in my lounge and used a 4k TN 28" for 2 yrs and it was fine.
> 
> Of course your not gonna be sitting across the room on a couch watching, that's what a cheap 4k tv is for.


Many people have out of date information. Samsung's higher end 2017 TV "QLED" lineup seems to have equal viewing angles compared to modern IPS, with one exception: no glow. So better viewing angles actually.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Many people have out of date information. Samsung's higher end 2017 TV "QLED" lineup seems to have equal viewing angles compared to modern IPS, with one exception: no glow. So better viewing angles actually.


Certain VA have gone backwards with viewing angles though. Like my Omen X35.


----------



## Scotty99

Eh no VA angles are quite terrible. Samsung was maybe able to pull some trickery but it still pales in comparison to an IPS. My dell TN easily has better viewing angles than my vizio VA tv, which is quite comical.

I returned a vizio P55 which had defects and kind of regret not getting another one (they were so new, no stock was near me). The viewing angles on that were incredible, its one of the last high end IPS TV's you can find, which is really odd to me. With local dimming done right like on the vizio, you can come damn close to VA black levels while retaining great colors at an angle which is very important to some viewers.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Eh no VA angles are quite terrible. Samsung was maybe able to pull some trickery but it still pales in comparison to an IPS. My dell TN easily has better viewing angles than my vizio VA tv, which is quite comical.
> 
> I returned a vizio P55 which had defects and kind of regret not getting another one (they were so new, no stock was near me). The viewing angles on that were incredible, its one of the last high end IPS TV's you can find, which is really odd to me. With local dimming done right like on the vizio, you can come damn close to VA black levels while retaining great colors at an angle which is very important to some viewers.


Go check out one of the higher end 2017 Samsung "QLEDs" at a store and then come back to this thread. I was shocked to see those results. IPS-like viewing angles minus the IPS glow. No other VA displays have those kinds of viewing angles however. It's not trickery so much as massive improvements made in quantum dot LCD implementation.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Go check out one of the higher end 2017 Samsung "QLEDs" at a store and then come back to this thread. I was shocked to see those results. IPS-like viewing angles minus the IPS glow. No other VA displays have those kinds of viewing angles however. It's not trickery so much as massive improvements made in quantum dot LCD implementation.


Ya i visit BB regularly, the Q7F is the first samsung that shows up on rtings list. Top spots for LED tv's are of course all inhabited by IPS displays. My E series actually rates one spot above the samsung, and my TV has terrible viewing angles.

http://www.rtings.com/tv/tests/picture-quality/viewing-angle

Samsung TV's have the most vibrant colors, but its not the future of TV's as they like to think lol.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya i visit BB regularly, the Q7F is the first samsung that shows up on rtings list. Top spots for LED tv's are of course all inhabited by IPS displays. My E series actually rates one spot above the samsung, and my TV has terrible viewing angles.
> 
> http://www.rtings.com/tv/tests/picture-quality/viewing-angle
> 
> Samsung TV's have the most vibrant colors, but its not the future of TV's as they like to think lol.


Interesting, their videos of the Q7F and Q9F look far worse than what I saw in person with one of those (I forget which). Although now that I think of it, I'm sure there's more contrast loss based on viewing angles on these TVs, perhaps it's just less apparent on some of the Samsung's with their really high static contrast.


----------



## Scotty99

Show rooms do funny stuff too with lighting, plus all backlights are cranked to the max and the brightest TV wins lol. I like samsung tv's but i think eventually they will have to adopt OLED if they want to compete.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axerik5*
> 
> Is it worth risking the panel lottery and trying a different one?


No. If you read reviews available on the webs on the C24FG70, you'll find every unit has that problem. Mine also suffers from it, and it's one of the reasons I returned it (though not the worst offender).

My opinion is that you should consider a different type of monitor altogether if that particular problem bothers you.


----------



## axerik5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> No. If you read reviews available on the webs on the C24FG70, you'll find every unit has that problem. Mine also suffers from it, and it's one of the reasons I returned it (though not the worst offender).
> 
> My opinion is that you should consider a different type of monitor altogether if that particular problem bothers you.


Thanks for the input. I'll try it for a few more days and see if it is tolerable. Seems to be a great monitor otherwise, unfortunate that they suffer from these issues.


----------



## villam

Guys how bad does it looks?
Should I send it back and count for a better one?


----------



## Astreon

quite awful. Here's how mine looked:



did you use 100% brightness? I used 20% IIRC


----------



## Cascade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villam*
> 
> Guys how bad does it looks?
> Should I send it back and count for a better one?


Is that how it looks in person? Cameras tend to exaggerate how bad BLB looks


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nassenoff*
> 
> Got my c24fg73 today.
> Have just tried a quick gameplay in Sniper 4 and yes it flickes in ultimate mode, no flicker in standard mode.
> Edit: Newb, flickering seems to improve with Samsung display driver installed
> 
> Have I been on a old TN panel for to long? I think interlacing is bloddy awful. Any settings I might have overlooked? AMD Relived says 1920x1080 progressive
> I have tried both DP and HDMI, both are not good.
> When I unplug the cables the stripes seems to be visible on menu as well.
> 
> Put my old TN next to the new monitor and the new monitor is not good. Stripes are very visible


That is the stupid Samsung VA vertical spacing, the pixels are far too apart vertically plus each pixel on screen is split into top and bottom part usually 1/3 and 2/3 as such things rendered are split between two "lines". It's a really odd thing, both of these add the horizontal lines and blurry text issue. The spacing is worst on darker colors where part of the subpixel/pixel dims off and the spacing is even bigger. The newer HG70s type panel has the same stuff and so do some other especially Samsung VAs but not only. Many VAs seem to have odd pixel structures. It's fine for movies/TV but not for a monitor IMHO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axerik5*
> 
> Any advice on whether I should exchange this monitor? It is a MSI G24C, which has the same VA panel (lsm236hp02) as the Samsung C24FG70. Looks like it has the same backlight bleed problem as the C24FG70. However, there are zero dead pixels, and doesn't appear to have the purple shift. Is it worth risking the panel lottery and trying a different one?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *villam*
> 
> Guys how bad does it looks?
> Should I send it back and count for a better one?


Only you can decide what is acceptable to you, we cannot judge from photos especially without knowing what settings were used to take those photos, what brightness the monitor is on and what it is supposed to display.


----------



## HiCZoK

Any idea when cfg75 might be coming? I cannot find any leaks.

I asked in other topic (before I found this one sorry) about 24cfg but seeing how 75 gsync version is planned, it might be wort a wait


----------



## Falkentyne

If that's how it looks in person I would return it immediately.


----------



## HiCZoK

edit: mistake post


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Can even be *60hz*... I just want something that *don't smear*


That's not possible.


----------



## Scotty99

Invest in a blu ray collection if you want the best experience for dark scenes, or of course ultra hd blu ray.


----------



## HiCZoK

edit: mistake post


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> That's not possible.
> 
> 
> 
> So what do I do? Get good ips? Which one?
Click to expand...

If you're truly worried about ghosting, you need 100+ Hz. All 60 Hz displays will "smear" because of sample-and-hold. Of course, different people have varying levels of tolerance for it, but it's inescapable.

Perhaps 144 Hz TN or AHVA is your best bet. LG is releasing 144 Hz 1440p monitors soon, too.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> LG is releasing 144 Hz 1440p monitors soon, too.


finally. Can you post the source? Can we expect 1440p 144hz IPS? what size?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astreon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> LG is releasing 144 Hz 1440p monitors soon, too.
> 
> 
> 
> finally. Can you post the source? Can we expect 1440p 144hz IPS? what size?
Click to expand...

http://www.lgnewsroom.com/2017/08/lg-to-bring-perfect-gaming-monitors-for-intense-action-to-ifa-berlin/

It would be fun if HP released a semi-glossy version of these, as they did with LG's 1080p 6FRC IPS panels. I own the 27er and it's truly superior to everything else on the monitor market.

But I'm not getting my hopes up...


----------



## HiCZoK

edit: mistake post


----------



## Coldfriction

You don't know what smear is if you believe that.


----------



## Astreon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> http://www.lgnewsroom.com/2017/08/lg-to-bring-perfect-gaming-monitors-for-intense-action-to-ifa-berlin/
> 
> It would be fun if HP released a semi-glossy version of these, as they did with LG's 1080p 6FRC IPS panels. I own the 27er and it's truly superior to everything else on the monitor market.
> 
> But I'm not getting my hopes up...


So if I understand this correctly, they plan :

32 inch 1440p (IPS, probably)
and
27 inch 1440p (TN, most likely, since it's 240 hz - and if it was world's first 240hz IPS, they would probably mention that already).

aww damn. 32 inch is too big for me, and TN is a no-no.
Back to my XB271HU, I guess


----------



## Kris194

What's truly interesting about new LG monitor (32GK850G) is, that there is no any IPS panel currently on the market, that they could use to build this monitor. It means, that either LG manufactured its own 32" 1440p 144Hz panel or it's AUO panel that hasn't been announced yet. Let's hope that they won't ruin this monitor somehow.


----------



## Cascade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Nah. My old u2312hm did not ghosted/smeared at all. And it was normal60hz ipa.
> 
> So even 144hz va smears? Dang...


These newer Samsung VA's don't smear how older VA monitors do...

Read this detailed review from the section - *'Responsiveness in games and movies'*

_This also massively reduced eye movement and hence decreased perceived blur through the mechanisms described in our responsiveness article. But to really make good use of the 144Hz refresh rate, pixel responsiveness also has to be strong. And in this respect the C24FG70 impressed, looking decidedly unlike any VA panel monitor we've seen. Other high refresh rate VA models we've tested, like the Acer Z35, are let down by the fact many pixel responses are very slow and provide obvious 'smeary' trailing. This is something we've also seen from 60 - 75Hz models including the Samsung C27F591FD. The 23.5" CFG70 instead performed the majority of pixel transitions in such a way that there was very little if any trailing visible at 144fps - looking quite comparable to the S2716DG sitting next to it. A very fast 144Hz TN model.
_

_The trailing here is not the sort of smeary (and sometimes 'smoke-like') trailing you'd typically get on VA models, though, and is actually more like the slightly slower than optimal transitions you might see on a 144Hz AHVA (IPS-type) model like the AOC AG271QG or ViewSonic XG2703-GS_

_But in many respects the responsiveness of the C24FG70 was rather impressive. At 144Hz and suitably high frame rates the 'connected feel' was excellent, aided by the high frame rate and very low input lag. The levels of perceived blur were also very low. There was a noticeable absence of the sort of 'smeary' trailing you'd generally see on VA models, even for the often problematic 'high contrast' transitions. There were a few transitions that were a bit slower than optimal, but this was similar to what we've seen on 144Hz AHVA (IPS-type) panels and beyond what we've seen from VA models thus far._

I have one of these monitors, and I read a lot of detailed reviews about the monitor before purchasing. People massively exaggerate the effect of the purple colour-shift and how bad text clarity on this monitor. The purple-affect is very rare to see in games, and I can't see much difference between text on this monitor and my old TN monitor. I'm not saying this monitor is perfect, it does have issues, but as a whole it easily beats any 1080p TN gaming monitor I can find in the price range.


----------



## HiCZoK

Thanks. It's a tough one this cfg series. I will keep reading!


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cascade*
> 
> I have one of these monitors, and I read a lot of detailed reviews about the monitor before purchasing. People massively exaggerate the effect of the purple colour-shift and how bad text clarity on this monitor. The purple-affect is very rare to see in games, and I can't see much difference between text on this monitor and my old TN monitor. I'm not saying this monitor is perfect, it does have issues, but as a whole it easily beats any 1080p TN monitor I can find in the price range.


It's a very nice monitor in a lot of aspects, but its very few flaws can ruin the experience for some. If you're the type not very sensitive to them, you have yourself a pleasing monitor for less than $300.

In the end, for me, it wasn't purple overshoot; it was overshoot in general. The monitor overshot every color with lower values in any of the channels. I started noticing it everywhere after a while, and that was it for me.

It's true that it transitions quickly, even darker shades, but at a cost. Overshoot is, in a sense, a form of response time blur, but inverse. And the negative of the expected color can be much more jarring than traditional blur. It's important to note these things to help potential buyers make the right decision. Different people are sensitive to different things. I, too, didn't find text clarity all that bothersome.


----------



## HiCZoK

Is this the issue?





Seems exactly like amoled black smear. Last time I remember seeing it was on oculus rift dk2. Black objects smeared exactly the same.


----------



## Cascade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> It's a very nice monitor in a lot of aspects, but its very few flaws can ruin the experience for some. If you're the type not very sensitive to them, you have yourself a pleasing monitor for less than $300.
> 
> In the end, for me, it wasn't purple overshoot; it was overshoot in general. The monitor overshot every color with lower values in any of the channels. I started noticing it everywhere after a while, and that was it for me.
> 
> It's true that it transitions quickly, even darker shades, but at a cost. Overshoot is, in a sense, a form of response time blur, but inverse. And the negative of the expected color can be much more jarring than traditional blur. It's important to note these things to help potential buyers make the right decision. Different people are sensitive to different things. I, too, didn't find text clarity all that bothersome.


In which response time mode did you experience overshoot?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cascade*
> 
> In which response time mode did you experience overshoot?


All 3. Response time settings, I found, had similar transition times and overshoot. The only differences were sample-and-hold, 2 ms strobe, and 1 ms strobe.


----------



## Cascade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> All 3. Response time settings, I found, had similar transition times and overshoot. The only differences were sample-and-hold, 2 ms strobe, and 1 ms strobe.


I don't see any of that on my monitor, or much on the reviews I read. Perhaps a faulty monitor


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cascade*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> All 3. Response time settings, I found, had similar transition times and overshoot. The only differences were sample-and-hold, 2 ms strobe, and 1 ms strobe.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any of that on my monitor, or much on the reviews I read. Perhaps a faulty monitor
Click to expand...

Directly from PCM:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Do you not see the overshoot in all 3 response time settings? And keep in mind, those are probably not the worst transitions.

Like I said, not everyone is sensitive to it. If you're not, you're golden, because the monitor is great otherwise.


----------



## aliquis

Maybe i am blind, sorry, but all i see is some ghosting and some more or less blur (depending on the refresh rate and if strobing is enabled, which is to be expected) but no overshoot.


----------



## ClintSky

So I've had my C24FG70 for a couple weeks now and I've really been enjoying it. Neither the curve nor the text clarity bother me as I suspected they might, so I plan on keeping it. That being said, I have a question for those of you who experienced the purple shift: Was the issue present from day 1 with the monitor or did it develop over repeated use? I have yet to notice any purple issue in the various games I've tried, and that includes moving around that sample image that someone had posted earlier in this thread, and that's on any of the 3 response times.

I did notice some strange smearing/ghosting that occurred on 1 specific Killing Floor 2 map. I've also recently noticed a thin line of shifting color near the top of the screen that only presents itself in certain scenes, namely lighter colored ones. The line will shift from purple to a clear, whitish color, but it doesn't always happen. I knew the monitor had this issue prior to purchasing but I only ever read about it happening with freesync. I have freesync disabled as I'm running an nvidia card.

I still plan on keeping the monitor despite the above flaws but that's assuming that it doesn't develop any more. One thing I have noted is that when I run the fastest response time preset, the bottom and top right side of the monitor get warm, not hot, but certainly warm. I really enjoy the backlight strobing for faster paced games but I'm worried switching back and forth between standard and fastest response time could decrease the lifespan of the monitor or worse, introduce another defect.

If any other owners/prior owners have any input I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClintSky*
> 
> I have a question for those of you who experienced the purple shift: Was the issue present from day 1 with the monitor or did it develop over repeated use?


Day 1.


----------



## GWWH3

I have some questions:
1)Which is the best value for black equalizer;
2)Can i have access to picture modes without pressing the back button all the time;
3)With power led on or stand by the front led button never close


----------



## boredgunner

Can someone with more display knowledge than me test Penumbra on the CFG70 (or any other Samsung monitor with strobing)? Make sure to disable in-game motion blur of course. I'm sure it'll look just as weird as with my ULMB monitor, but I'd like opinions as to why it looks weird and what exactly we're seeing. I can provide the game as a gift via Steam if necessary.


----------



## TomCruisader

It looks as dark as the Metro games.
I myself can give you feedback, in this situations and in games like these, I get a colorless, almost like stripe surrounding the image when in motion. It is not distracting, or probably it's just me. As far as the purple thing goes I don't have it and cannot give proper statement on this one. I get slight purple tint when there are objects like barbwire or mesh, but I get the same **** on any monitor minus the slight purple that is so dyed I gotta slap my face on the monitor to track it properly.
Bottom line it does not bother me but then again my monitor is from the supposed "fixed" revisions, Feb 2017.


----------



## SteelBox

Does anyone here has Samsung C27FG70? I don`t want to wait Freesync 2 monitors because they will be much expensive when they come out so I found this samsung monitor. Seems great but after reading some reviews on some web store it seems that it has lots of problems like flickering, one user says that he send his monitor 2 times to RMA in short time. Any opinions?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomCruisader*
> 
> It looks as dark as the Metro games.
> I myself can give you feedback, in this situations and in games like these, I get a colorless, almost like stripe surrounding the image when in motion. It is not distracting, or probably it's just me. As far as the purple thing goes I don't have it and cannot give proper statement on this one. I get slight purple tint when there are objects like barbwire or mesh, but I get the same **** on any monitor minus the slight purple that is so dyed I gotta slap my face on the monitor to track it properly.
> Bottom line it does not bother me but then again my monitor is from the supposed "fixed" revisions, Feb 2017.


Thanks. Doesn't sound as bad as ULMB motion clarity, but still imperfect.


----------



## SteelBox

Did Samsung C27FG73 fixed the problems of C27FG70? Rebrand?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Did Samsung C27FG73 fixed the problems of C27FG70? Rebrand?


Yes. (read the thread, theres a search function.)


----------



## TomCruisader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Did Samsung C27FG73 fixed the problems of C27FG70? Rebrand?


Not entirely. I watched some review and more or less it's the same panel as the older ones, and the trailing is about the same as mine.
Personally I love my C24FG70 and playing DooM4 or racing games on it is a joy, minus the usual TN crap from the other 144hz monitors.


----------



## fuzun

I want to buy C24FG70 because it is cheap and I can not find a better monitor within this price range. Do you still recommend?


----------



## Cascade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzun*
> 
> I want to buy C24FG70 because it is cheap and I can not find a better monitor within this price range. Do you still recommend?


Yes. Even with the occasional issues some have, it is still one of the best 24in gaming monitors.


----------



## fuzun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cascade*
> 
> Yes. Even with the occasional issues some have, it is still one of the best 24in gaming monitors.


I am also wondering if saving some more and buying C27HG70 is a better choice. It has its own problems but in 2017 1080p is not very good.

It is more like a budget thing but I find the price difference between c24fg70 and c27hg70 quite big. Do you think the latter worth the price difference?


----------



## weirdek

I know it's a bit late, but just wanted to say that I'm really enjoying my C24FG73. It's a February model, no purple issues at all so far and I tried the hangar image, CSGO and PUBG which it's supposedly really obvious in. I'm never going back to anything under 144Hz that's for sure









Coming from my Dell u2312hm IPS panel, the text seems a bit less sharp if you're close to the monitor, but it's not a deal-breaker for me. It's better in terms of color vibrancy, maybe a bit oversaturated but there's sRGB mode if you mind it that much, much better blacks and contrast, no obvious ghosting or overshoot compared to the XL2411 which my friend has. Viewing angles are obviously worse but they're manageable. No other defects on the screen so it seems I managed to get a good panel luckily. It was also on sale plus the store has a good return policy so I could exchange it if it wasn't perfect. One thing I noticed is how whiter the whites are compared to the Dell which has a stronger coating.

Overall I'm really happy with this monitor, despite the fact it got a bad rep (rightfully so) since my unit seems to be as good as it gets for this model.


----------



## kd5151

Hello out there. Haven't been lurking in this thread in a while but I got a problem with my samsung c24fg70. The monitor is flickering and the brightness is way off. As I type this the monitor is all screwed up. Sometimes it goes back to normal.

I have had this monitor since April. Is this a common problem? RMA incoming samsung!









EDIT: Just off the phone with samsung. It's going to NJ to be fixed. Fingers crossed!

EDIT again: it's working fine now all of a sudden.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weirdek*
> 
> I know it's a bit late, but just wanted to say that I'm really enjoying my C24FG73. It's a February model, no purple issues at all so far and I tried the hangar image, CSGO and PUBG which it's supposedly really obvious in. I'm never going back to anything under 144Hz that's for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from my Dell u2312hm IPS panel, the text seems a bit less sharp if you're close to the monitor, but it's not a deal-breaker for me. It's better in terms of color vibrancy, maybe a bit oversaturated but there's sRGB mode if you mind it that much, much better blacks and contrast, no obvious ghosting or overshoot compared to the XL2411 which my friend has. Viewing angles are obviously worse but they're manageable. No other defects on the screen so it seems I managed to get a good panel luckily. It was also on sale plus the store has a good return policy so I could exchange it if it wasn't perfect. One thing I noticed is how whiter the whites are compared to the Dell which has a stronger coating.
> 
> Overall I'm really happy with this monitor, despite the fact it got a bad rep (rightfully so) since my unit seems to be as good as it gets for this model.


Hey there internet stranger!

So I need to return a 65x850e from Sony due to PWM flickering and I am sad. I'm sad because even the LG B7 apparently has a bit of flicker. So I'm going to have to give up on tvs for a little while.

So here's where I'm @. I need something to get me by while I wait on a flicker free tv and also need a display for a MacBook Pro 13 at some point soon (13 inches suuuucks for multiple ocn threads!)

I've narrowed it down to the LC24FG70FQNXZA and Dells U2518D. I know the Samsung will not obviously be the better choice for Xbox and movies/shows, but will be absolutely balls when using next to the MacBooks 2560x1600 because the ppi is almost half. I've used 1080P 24's in the past and being able to see the blurry text blows. So if I do get the Samsung, it will eventually be tossed aside.

The dell has QHD res, so that would serve my purposes for now and be perfect for later. It's also 27 dollars less due to the 100 off for Black Friday.

What do you think?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Hey there internet stranger!
> 
> So I need to return a 65x850e from Sony due to PWM flickering and I am sad. I'm sad because even the LG B7 apparently has a bit of flicker. So I'm going to have to give up on tvs for a little while.
> 
> So here's where I'm @. I need something to get me by while I wait on a flicker free tv and also need a display for a MacBook Pro 13 at some point soon (13 inches suuuucks for multiple ocn threads!)
> 
> I've narrowed it down to the LC24FG70FQNXZA and Dells U2518D. I know the Samsung will not obviously be the better choice for Xbox and movies/shows, but will be absolutely balls when using next to the MacBooks 2560x1600 because the ppi is almost half. I've used 1080P 24's in the past and being able to see the blurry text blows. So if I do get the Samsung, it will eventually be tossed aside.
> 
> The dell has QHD res, so that would serve my purposes for now and be perfect for later. It's also 27 dollars less due to the 100 off for Black Friday.
> 
> What do you think?


https://www.amazon.com/LG-24UD58-B-24-Inch-Monitor-FreeSync/dp/B01LPNKFK0

$250 for 4k 24 inch, PPI will be almost as good as the macbook.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/LG-24UD58-B-24-Inch-Monitor-FreeSync/dp/B01LPNKFK0
> 
> $250 for 4k 24 inch, PPI will be almost as good as the macbook.


Wow! 250 for a flicker free 4K ips‽‽‽

I scored that 300 Walmart card from the iPhone 8 Plus deal and grabbed the Samsung just before you posted, haha! I'm ok with it tho. I thought to myself, "self...will you be able to handle potentially a year or more on a 1000:1 contrast display coming from a 5000:1?" And myself just laughed and laughed. As if I could handle watching the last Jedi space battles happening on a gray backdrop...pfft.

Got that LG bookmarked for later tho. Sweet find. Thanks!


----------



## andresespinal00

I just bought a CFG70 27 inch 144 hz monitor, but at 144 hz it shows this common issue in these monitors 



 , it shows lines mostly at the top and right side, this only happens at 144 hz. Like this:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/68xkvb/display_issue_at_144hz_on_new_c24fg70/

So i can use it at 120 hz with no problems, or set it through monitor settings at 120 hz and on nvidia settings set a custom resolution with 144 hz (so, the monitor shows that is at 120 hz but windows shows 144 hz. This is a temporary solution).

¿Any solutions before sending it to samsung service (which last 30 days)?


----------



## Malinkadink

Have a July 2017 C24FG70 here, no purple trailing issues with the test image. Still putting this monitor through the paces. Also no dead or bright pixels to report.

EDIT:

Okay so doing some comparisons between the Samsung and my Dell S2417DG its obviously absolutely no contest in the picture quality department. The Dell is of course much sharper with 1440p vs 1080p at the same screen size, but the overall image depth is much better with the Samsung thanks to its VA panel and 2591:1 contrast when calibrated compared to the Dells 630:1 (4 times less contrast!







)

It really is true you don't need to do anything out of the box except drop the brightness to your preferences. Dropping brightness will however throw off the calibration report numbers that come in the box since they calibrate the displays at 100% brightness. I for instance dropped my brightness to 14 to get 80 nits, and had to increase the blue channel color from 50 up to 53 to get the color temperate closer to 6500k as it was a little warmer in the 6300 range. Most people won't notice these things and there's really no issue leaving everything at its default and only adjusting the brightness.

I wanted to try and get this monitor to follow a BT.1886 curve as well, and all else being default i just had to tick the black equalizer down to 12 from the default of 13. This helped provide some better shadow detail and gave me 2.2 gamma tracking vs 2.23 when the BE was set to 13.

Considering i got this display for $230 after taxes at my local Microcenter i think its an insanely great value at that price. Its literally being sold for the same price as competing 144hz monitors in the $200 range which all feature mediocre TN panels.

Now the one area my Dell easily defeats this VA is response times and its apparent when using the ufo ghosting test. 0 trailing on the Dell, meanwhile some smearing on the Samsung especially with the darker cyan background. It's not excessive by any means and i think for anyone looking for a great overall gaming monitor this Samsung does a great job. If you are a blur reduction freak then the strobing at 144hz is very effective at minimizing blur, but its still not at the level of the 240hz monitors when using 144hz ULMB.

Overall i'm impressed by this monitor as its a breath of fresh air with its richer picture vs the TN. There is one big problem with my particular panel however and its very noticeable and distracting particularly when web browsing almost the entire bottom 1/4 of the monitor especially in the middle is much warmer than the rest of the monitor. Its anywhere from 3 to 5 deltaE error with as high as a 6100k vs 6470k deviation from the center. 370k difference is very noticeable and is rather unfortunate for a rather good sample.


----------



## Jubileu

Guys, is it possible to change the Samsung C24FG70 stand for the Samsung C24FG73?


----------



## fuzun

I have got the monitor. It came with 1004. Should not it be 1006 at this point?

What is the current pattern for determining production date?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzun*
> 
> I have got the monitor. It came with 1004. Should not it be 1006 at this point?
> 
> What is the current pattern for determining production date?


The date should be on the sticker on the back of the monitor.


----------



## fuzun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> The date should be on the sticker on the back of the monitor.


lol it is December 2016. Bought from Amazon.de. No body is buying this monitor it seems.

What is the difference between 1004 and 1006 firmwares? Is it worth the hassle for replacement?


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzun*
> 
> lol it is December 2016. Bought from Amazon.de. No body is buying this monitor it seems.
> 
> What is the difference between 1004 and 1006 firmwares? Is it worth the hassle for replacement?


Not sure what the differences are, probably just more tuning of the the overdrive to reduce the purple trailing. I had a 2017 August one i think it was and it was fine for the most part. Honestly i forgot what my issues were with it apart from the hideously over engineered stand. The response times were definitely something i didn't like and i knew this going in as its a VA, but its really night and day between my TN and the Samsung. Wish they just made small oled monitors already, i dont care if i need to baby it to prevent burn in.


----------



## TheEnergy

I guess the "purple" issue still plagues these monitors? I got mine just on January 18,2018 and was praying I wouldn't have any issues after googling it, but when I was playing PUGB at 144hz literally the entire screen turned Purple. Of course, per google, lowering down to 120hz alleviated the issue but that's pretty silly to have to do that for a 300$ monitor.

Is there really no fix still at this time? This is a screen shot of my panel (0 brightness/0 contrast and holding power) and on back it says manufactured March 2017:


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheEnergy*
> 
> I guess the "purple" issue still plagues these monitors? I got mine just on January 18,2018 and was praying I wouldn't have any issues after googling it, but when I was playing PUGB at 144hz literally the entire screen turned Purple. Of course, per google, lowering down to 120hz alleviated the issue but that's pretty silly to have to do that for a 300$ monitor.
> 
> Is there really no fix still at this time? This is a screen shot of my panel (0 brightness/0 contrast and holding power) and on back it says manufactured March 2017:


Whats the manufacture date on the sticker behind the monitor?


----------



## TheEnergy

Malinkadink said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *TheEnergy*
> 
> I guess the "purple" issue still plagues these monitors? I got mine just on January 18,2018 and was praying I wouldn't have any issues after googling it, but when I was playing PUGB at 144hz literally the entire screen turned Purple. Of course, per google, lowering down to 120hz alleviated the issue but that's pretty silly to have to do that for a 300$ monitor.
> 
> Is there really no fix still at this time? This is a screen shot of my panel (0 brightness/0 contrast and holding power) and on back it says manufactured March 2017:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the manufacture date on the sticker behind the monitor?


March 2017. 

I googled before I bought it and saw a lot of posts complaining about the purple screen thing, but also saw people saying it was fixed after like November 2016. I knew I was taking a chance.

I already ordered a Viewsonic XG2401 since I don't want to bother RMAing or fixing it or whatever, since it seems Samsung support is either abysmal or absolutely clueless.

-_- , it had damn good colors though (when it was working at 120hz without turning purple)


----------



## Malinkadink

TheEnergy said:


> March 2017.
> 
> I googled before I bought it and saw a lot of posts complaining about the purple screen thing, but also saw people saying it was fixed after like November 2016. I knew I was taking a chance.
> 
> I already ordered a Viewsonic XG2401 since I don't want to bother RMAing or fixing it or whatever, since it seems Samsung support is either abysmal or absolutely clueless.
> 
> -_- , it had damn good colors though (when it was working at 120hz without turning purple)


Hmm that's unfortunate when i bought one to test out it was August 2017 i think and that one was fine, guess not all 2017s were fixed right then.


----------



## kd5151

I came back here to say....MY C24FG70 is now dead. Filed out RMA form.


----------



## wizardbro

Got a c24fg70 July 2017 build. Really like it, always liked VA. 
Mine doesn't wake up from sleep unless I unplug the power for 30 secs and plug it back in though.. 
I'm guessing it takes 30 secs for the caps to discharge... insanely annoying issue.

Edit: Replaced it with another July 2017 build model. New one works perfectly.


----------



## kd5151

I came back here to say.... I got my monitor back from samsung. It was sent to a repair center in new jersey. The report said it was dead. They fixed some sort of motherboard. Part# BN94-11105A. My only complaint is that they kinda scratched the top of the monitor. I guess that's how they take it apart. 

Anyways,so far so good,so what? Glad it's working again! Hopefully it stays this way!  Going to put it threw it's paces.

edit: They Updated the firmware. Now on 1008. Had 1004.  Still got purple/green stuff.


----------



## Hunched

kd5151 said:


> They Updated the firmware. Now on 1008. Had 1004.  Still got purple/green stuff.


And we still don't have another high contrast 1080p 144hz+ monitor thats better 
And 1440p+ like the new LG just isn't worth the massive framerate hit imo and I will never value resolution > framerate

Just like some people use SSAA in games, I'm the type that will stick with SMAA or something that looks ok and doesn't decimate my performance.
Playing games like Star Citizen at 1440p or higher resolutions is going to be quite the cinematic experience for everybody

And I have a 1070 which ain't even bad.
Also the C24FG70 actually performs better at higher hz than the new LG too...

God a 1080p 144hz+ OLED-type display would just be the best thing ever


----------



## Leopardi

Hunched said:


> And we still don't have another high contrast 1080p 144hz+ monitor thats better
> And 1440p+ like the new LG just isn't worth the massive framerate hit imo and I will never value resolution > framerate
> 
> Just like some people use SSAA in games, I'm the type that will stick with SMAA or something that looks ok and doesn't decimate my performance.
> Playing games like Star Citizen at 1440p or higher resolutions is going to be quite the cinematic experience for everybody
> 
> And I have a 1070 which ain't even bad.
> Also the C24FG70 actually performs better at higher hz than the new LG too...
> 
> God a 1080p 144hz+ OLED-type display would just be the best thing ever


The 23.8" 1:1 1080p mode on the 32GK850G feels and looks great, can't even tell the black border from the black bezel during daytime/when lights are on. Just saying


----------



## Hunched

Leopardi said:


> The 23.8" 1:1 1080p mode on the 32GK850G feels and looks great, can't even tell the black border from the black bezel during daytime/when lights are on. Just saying


$1200 CAD for a 23.8" 1080p monitor though ugh... because you're paying for 32" 1440p.
Although its just impossible to buy any LCD anymore without buyers remorse, because its not OLED.
Give me OLED.
OLED!

Before 2020 at least...
OLED monitor is like the Half Life 3 of hardware


----------



## Leopardi

Hunched said:


> $1200 CAD for a 23.8" 1080p monitor though ugh... because you're paying for 32" 1440p.
> Although its just impossible to buy any LCD anymore without buyers remorse, because its not OLED.
> Give me OLED.
> OLED!
> 
> Before 2020 at least...
> OLED monitor is like the Half Life 3 of hardware


If you don't need g-sync, the 32GK850F will slice that price in July though.


----------



## kd5151

My C24FG70 stopped working again.


----------



## SithLordD

Hunched said:


> $1200 CAD for a 23.8" 1080p monitor though ugh... because you're paying for 32" 1440p.
> Although its just impossible to buy any LCD anymore without buyers remorse, because its not OLED.
> Give me OLED.
> OLED!
> 
> Before 2020 at least...
> OLED monitor is like the Half Life 3 of hardware


OLED is not the right technology for a computer monitor. You are guaranteed to get burn in and ruin that beautiful screen. A few of my friends who have OLED TVs have burn in and had to sell their TV's and buy LCD. Not worth it and the technology doesn't lend itself to that application.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kd5151

SithLordD said:


> OLED is not the right technology for a computer monitor. You are guaranteed to get burn in and ruin that beautiful screen. A few of my friends who have OLED TVs have burn in and had to sell their TV's and buy LCD. Not worth it and the technology doesn't lend itself to that application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Every now and then I check out the open box section at best buy. I've seen multiple OLED sets selling super cheap. like $500usd for 55 inch. But every one has burn in. Especially when you see a big fat LG logo in the middle of the screen.

EDIT: UPDATE on MY non working samsung. It's working again? I went to power on the monitor today thinking maybe it will work. And it actually did. I think it's possessed. :SCARY FACE:


----------



## 4rch0n

Hi guys, I've got CF791 and one thing bothers me. Is it normal on this monitor to have pixel-walk / crosstalk /inversion issue? I mean something like this from this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKm4JKlQIGE or this one here: https://youtu.be/6G619ujzJvo?t=5m9s ? Is it general problem of VA? Every CF791 has it or should I send it back?


----------



## JackCY

All the Samsung VAs I've seen HG70 31.5" and 27" have this issue. It has been plaguing them for ages and Samsung does nothing to implement it correctly even in later released monitors. It is highly likely all CF791 suffer from this.


----------



## Armandobarreda

Hi guys, i bought this monitor second hand how can i test for any of those issues? Thank you


----------



## 4rch0n

Thank you JackCY, thought so, it's a shame that most reviewers of VA monitors don't mention such things... 

Regarding test here you have multiple tests http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php

Also this link is useful https://www.reddit.com/r/ultrawidem...c/found_another_issue_with_the_samsung_cf791/


----------



## Armandobarreda

4rch0n said:


> Thank you JackCY, thought so, it's a shame that most reviewers of VA monitors don't mention such things...
> 
> Regarding test here you have multiple tests http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/inversion.php
> 
> Also this link is useful https://www.reddit.com/r/ultrawidem...c/found_another_issue_with_the_samsung_cf791/


Sadly i got the same problem.


----------



## 4rch0n

Another issue... Do you have maybe scan lines on this cf791 monitor? Especially grey colors are a bit weird... There are possible to observe horizontal patterns: https://i.imgur.com/IC1bFvK.jpg


----------



## JackCY

The Samsung inversion issue that also manifests itself as part of image affecting other are easy to test with websites, notepad on one side and solid color on other side of monitor etc.

You can use this, I called it "line bug" as I use lines to test for it:

https://i.imgur.com/EcIswvr.png

The gray sides should be solid color with no lines in them. Good luck achieving that on Samsung VAs.


----------



## t0yz

I've got today the newer CFG73 model, 24". I was most worried that it would have dead pixels and/or purple artifacts. Hours later, I'm happy to report, in case it helps potential buyers, that it has neither. The VA glow is extremely subtle and incomparable to what I experienced on TN's "backlight bleed" or with IPS glow. I was kinda worried about that too, but after I've seen what it looks like, meh, hardly a worry to me.

There's some banding in the monitor test gradients. IPS monitors I've worked one were smoother. The text is... well, don't look close. Again, below IPS quality. Probably because of the curvature, the image scaling is slightly imperfect (corners good, around mid bezel, not that good, image seems a bit retracted). The LED is fully disabled. 

Build quality is fine for the price - 257EU. Colors are great, OSD menu is great, the joystick nice to use.

I just wished that Nvidia would support Freesync so I can see how it works. Probably never gonna happen.

Overall, very satisfied. 

Question: is there any way to enable the LED like on the older model? Even if it's not synced with audio? Just curious, definitely not a deal breaker. I could buy the older model at the same price, but I didn't want to risk the artifacts and the new one has better Adobe RGB coverage (I think).


----------



## wuudu

JackCY said:


> The Samsung inversion issue that also manifests itself as part of image affecting other are easy to test with websites, notepad on one side and solid color on other side of monitor etc.
> 
> You can use this, I called it "line bug" as I use lines to test for it:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/EcIswvr.png
> 
> The gray sides should be solid color with no lines in them. Good luck achieving that on Samsung VAs.



Do all Samsung fast VA panels suffer from this issue or only the panel that is used in the UltraWide ?


----------



## t0yz

wuudu said:


> Do all Samsung fast VA panels suffer from this issue or only the panel that is used in the UltraWide ?


I can't notice any lines on the 2 gray areas in the image above with my CFG73 panel, if that's any use. There seems to be a VERY slight yellowish tint to the grays, but it's so discreet I am questioning if it's just my eyes.


----------



## fursko

JackCY said:


> That would be the first defect free C27HG70 I saw anyone own from the 10ths of reported units around here.
> 
> Thanks saved it, I think I saw this gradient file before. I've tried the Windows HDR enabled + MadVR but it still looked like 8bit only on C27HG70. Someone gets 10bit working somehow on these Samsungs, post it in Samsung thread.



New CHG70 arrived. Factory updated to latest firmware. New batch i guess. Now there is calibration report tab in the osd. Monitor near perfect and factory calibrated nicely. Color temp little bit colder (6700) out of the box. 

Image looks solid. Backlight, contrast and color temp uniformity very good. No color shift due to viewing angles either. (Surprisingly solid image)

Picture quality fantastic. Contrast around 2350-2450. Nice but i think its low for va panel. Freesync still useless. 

10 bit works perfect. Easily noticeable. This guide is good: https://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?t=172128

Sadly monitor is not defect free. I've found 1 defect so far. Gray uniformity sucks(only %5).


----------



## aliquis

Why is freesync still useless, i wasn't aware that the chg70 series has freesync problems? I thought they extended the freesync range with the firmwareupdate or is there any other problem with this model ?


----------



## fursko

aliquis said:


> Why is freesync still useless, i wasn't aware that the chg70 series has freesync problems? I thought they extended the freesync range with the firmwareupdate or is there any other problem with this model ?


Yeah CHG70 has huge overshoot issue with freesync. Also monitor temp is high if you play around 1 hour with %100 brightness. Heat produces some freesync issues like stutter, flicker. I have Vega 64 LC but freesync always off.


----------



## SoFGR

correct me if I'm wrong, but the cfg70 and cfg73 models are among the best choices if you want a 1080p 24" monitor with blur reduction, enabling backlight strobing on these things does not reduce brightness nor increase input lag ( which is pretty low already ) 

I RMA'd my 24cfg70 2 times before giving up any hope that it will get fixed, my models sufferfs backlight bleed and pretty bad ghosting around 100fps when freesync, both major flaws but I learned to live with them  
the first replacement had dead pixel on it and they didn't even bother with the firmware when they gave me a second one, still running version 1004 lol .... 

I just avoided using the monitor without any ambient lighting in my room and used freesync only in older single player games, capped @ 125fps for maximum smoothness 

IMO this monitor really shines in fast paced shooters like dirty bomb, 142fps / 144hz with strobing enabled looks pretty close to my good old LG F900P, not sure If I'm doing it right tho, 144fps/144hz has a lot more tearring yet many ppl around the net state that your framerate should be equal to the monitor refresh rate when strobing or even double !
haven't tried CSGO and OW yet, will 288fps 144hz look good on them ?


----------

